# Now playing? Die Musikecke!



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2010)

Ok, da der Thread im Musikbereich hierher verschoben wurde und ich den Startpost habe , hier ein kurzes Wort:
Schreibt hier rein was ihr hört ... aber das dürfte sowieso klar sein 

my judgement day  von ignite


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke! - Part II*

The Suicide Machines - Did You Ever Get A Feeling Of


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puDdeTiFVSE


----------



## NCphalon (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke! - Part II*

In Extremo - Fontaine la Jolie


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cult of Luna - Ghost Trail


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

gibts shcon ,im Musikbereich


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> gibts shcon ,im Musikbereich



ok ,dann guck doch ma da bitte rein , hr neunmalklug 


Suffocate for **** Sake - promenade


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

oh ,entschuldigung Habe ich noch nicht gesehen..
anyway ,Pitbull- Hotel Room Service


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

passt schon  

karnivool - Fade


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Alexandra Burke ft. FloRida - Bad Boys


----------



## kuki122 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fettes Brot - traugistes Mädchen der Stadt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Silbermond - Irgendwas bleibt


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Och Olstyle, wieso hab ich nicht das Startposting bekommen 


The Vines - 1969


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6T6MAnV7h8


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Laidback Luke- Break the house


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@taks: Ich hab einfach auf Gutdünken die letzten drei Posts übernommen. Das hast du schlicht Pech gehabt .

@TopiC.
*The White Stripes - Girl, You Have No Faith In Medicine*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab ich all zu großen Mist geschrieben 
Oder gings dir nur um den 1 Post 

Neurosis - Aeon


----------



## Foetus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

exterm krasser song 
gerade gespielt auf radio FM4

hier die live version, enjoy:

edit: youtube einbettung hat nicht funktioniert? ka warum.

link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-hWS1HElpA


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A New Life von The Echlon Effect


----------



## taks (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Foetus schrieb:


> edit: youtube einbettung hat nicht funktioniert? ka warum.
> 
> link: YouTube - Tiger Lillies - Crack of Doom @ 03-07-09 Thessaloniki, Greece (with lyrics)


 
Nur den Code nicht den ganzen Link nehmen. Wie bsw. unten einfach ohne *

[Y*T]y-hWS1HElpA[/Y*T]




The Vines - Ain't No Room


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3o9T9B1HEw


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Theory of Deadman - Nothing can come between us

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VAxO-BrKmls&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VAxO-BrKmls&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dead Hearts - Breakdown


----------



## taks (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Deth Kult Social Club


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNDJey8mIA0


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Expire -Inspire


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha -Tik Tok


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNJ7gQ_Maew&feature


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

time stands still von life long tragedy


----------



## Majestico (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Agonoize - Rituale Romanum


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - That Hideous Strength


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxGyaiv9xKg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Voicless von And so I watch you from afar 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJZvaE9Ipxc


----------



## Nomad (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Three Six Mafia vs. Tiesto with Sean Kingston and FloRida - Feel It


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Pioneers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lww4zwKbjYA


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STROMAE - Alors on danse


----------



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="340" height="285"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eeWjzBHUdsI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eeWjzBHUdsI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="340" height="285"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Somwhere behind echoes - archetype


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Ft. Kid Cudi - Memories


----------



## schmodel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wer den Film kennt (super) kennt diesen Song auch 
YouTube - Sherlock Holmes: Soundtrack(2009) "The Rocky Road to Dublin"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maeror von Dead Hearts


----------



## boss3D (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Keri Hilson - I Like

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpoIxKkJ1G4

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys Try Sleeping with a broken Heart


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eine der schoensten Frauen ueberhaupt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=934HhDgVSS4


----------



## Sesfontain (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Around the world ,Red hot chili peppers


----------



## computertod (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Wer nichts wagt kann nichts verliern
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vz5C-MEXxs&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Converge - Wretched World


----------



## Jax (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVP7fu67WWk


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="340" height="285"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YtyYcn0iApw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YtyYcn0iApw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="340" height="285"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - Don't Tell And We Won't Ask


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuqbf3bUZe0


----------



## Jax (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQdglLeGQXM


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWU9IT0jYFw


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angels and Airwaves – Epic Holiday

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paradox Integration von Irreversible


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vomito Negro - Skull & Bones


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Max Richter - On The Nature Of Daylight


----------



## Nomad (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Alors on Danse

dabei hasse ich diese Franzosen (zumindest die Sprache^^). Aber das gefällt mir.


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - Betrayal Is A Symptom


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdgIY4gkmmI


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApNSnzQciTQ&playnext=1&playnext_from=QL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrU2Upud518&feature=quicklist


EPIC - mit eines meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Breed


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37ncqG_AoJk



Und hier eines meiner Leiblingslieder, das bring ich fast ned mehr aus dem Kopf wenn ichs gehört habe 


Otep - Smash The Control Machine


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuOfyA1bh2M


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tharn von Fall of Efrafa


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder was in Richtung Punk 



Shook Ones - Order Form


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frQjavSBxM8





eins geht noch 


Banner Pilot - Farewell To Iron Bastards


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLl2bB7I7vY


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calva Y Nada "Kalte Messer"


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



non_believer schrieb:


> Calva Y Nada "Kalte Messer"



Calva, das ist ja mal was schönes!!!!



@Topic
Sleepbot Frühstücksradio


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ diu_tesc_g.o. Jepp! Ich schwelge mal wieder in Erinnerungen an die "guten alten" Zeiten. 

@ Topic  Klinik "Sick in your Mind"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The P.I.G. von Blacklisted


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich liebe diesen Song 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HjIkJo0DT0w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HjIkJo0DT0w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## darksplinter (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Necro - No Remorse..

Bestes Lied


----------



## Ini (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Drücken muss das!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzqGOATWy7A


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pity the weak von Fall of Efrafa


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Evanescence - Hello*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjEPCczY11E


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Summoning "Long lost to where no Pathman goes"   


geil geil geil


----------



## Acid (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

atm betty blitzkrieg: sie schreien blitzkrieg  sehr sehr geil  leider bei youtube nur als schlechte live version zu finden......


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

a little bit of solidarity goes a long way - and so i watch you from afar


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Zu nah an der Wahrheit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hky3pxoFRI&NR=1


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Between The Buried And Me - The Primer


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_bYyal5rDo


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta feat. Kid Cudi- Memories


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syHA0PJxu24
_"Come on, come on, love me for the money!
Come on, come on, listen to the moneytalk!"_


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Zutons - It's The Little Things We Do 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWAbMB_KCZI





Horse The Band - Bunnies    


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Twokr090WM


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Monster - Disturbed


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Between The Buried And Me - The Primer
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_bYyal5rDo



Hat dir White Walls gefallen oder kanntest du die davor schon ? 

/ 

Meshuggah - obZen


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hat das einen besonderen Grund dass der Thread jetzt in der Ruka ist?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Japp - ließ doch mal den letzten Post in "alten" Now-Playing-Thread.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibt es:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1553323-post5447.html


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janis Joplin - Kozmic Blues


----------



## Alex89 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brooklyn Bounce - S**, Bass & Rock´N´Roll

Paffendorf - Lalala Girl

Big City Beats 9 

MfG Alex


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Hat dir White Walls gefallen oder kanntest du die davor schon ?


 

Kannte das Lied bis jetzt garned ^^
hab auch nur zwei Lieder von denen...

Between The Buried And Me - Medicine Wheel
Between The Buried And Me - The Primer 


Cancer Bats - Diamond Mine


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zurkHG4r1fw


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM9MwZs7qZ0&NR=1


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

and so i watch you from afar - clench,fists,gritteeth...go!


----------



## non_believer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloody, Dead and Sexy "Sick Six Minutes"


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Autumn Offering - Embrace the Gutter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpvkUJjlwbE


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fall of efrafa - fu inle


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*schnurrrr" 

Crucified Barbara - Losing the Game


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqTLe4z5T9Y




Municipal Waste - Sadistic Magician


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RDGLQuBkaE


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Road Trippin' -RedHotChilliPeppers


----------



## Ini (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Art of Fighters - Premonition 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDlAR51xn74&NR=1


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evile - Thrasher


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=924bRfmiJ20


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shinedown - Second Chance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdvbD3vyMdA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdvbD3vyMdA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Shinedown - Call me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Te37DgFi7CM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Te37DgFi7CM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt mal was 


Rebel Meets Rebel - Nothin' to Lose


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2jwYmXuJio


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KWErz2Wg4s


----------



## Foetus (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BS9m4wTlZfo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BS9m4wTlZfo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sun of nothing von between the buried and me


----------



## Wopkal (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machine Head - Deafening Silence
YouTube - Machine Head - "Deafening Silence"


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga- Startruck


----------



## Foetus (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

feinste wiener musik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i86WJB1FHCg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i86WJB1FHCg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Foetus schrieb:


> feinste wiener musik


 

Und natürlich mit nem Ottakringer in der Hand 




Dinosaur Jr. - Let It Ride


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwRVgbXyP3w


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NTyCLU0Gv0&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ycNs-ZxQg&feature​


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dead Kennedys - Let's Lynch The Landlord


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo46V3Y8auE




Emil Bulls -  Smells Like Rock'n'roll


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVIsRNsFlYU


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R9-84SmsRw&feature​


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyaVdBw9ASs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyaVdBw9ASs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
Einfach nur schön zum chillen am morgen.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schnell wieder was anderes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj4vQCA0fo4&feature​


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Europe - Got to Have Faith


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-_i4qas3Nk


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g8JXAJz-jg​


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arctic Monkeys - Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secured


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iknv8_3fhHY


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMxrsL_DW1g​


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Dynamite - Black Cat


Gibt leider kein Video auf Youtube 

The Dynamite bei MySpace Music - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDuW3NvjqJY&feature​


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad Caddies - Leavin'


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoBMamwaWW8




Propagandhi - Purina Hall of Fame


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHNkJ8j1zjY


----------



## Player007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2XpfKAlWE4


----------



## Foetus (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Und natürlich mit nem Ottakringer in der Hand


 
wie schon gesagt, das beste wiener bier aber nicht das beste österreichs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVL00jtfiZg&feature=related


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eher dass hier 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFqEi6bz_gE


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXiAMfjybx4&feature​


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avail - Beliefs Pile


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtznw8O6T8w


----------



## Foetus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ taks: is bei mir auf platz 2 


@Topic:

Funny Van Dannen - Adele Tschüssikowski

sehr schones lied aber leider nicht bei YouTube gefunden


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSslpHZa0L8&feature​


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Agnostic Front - Pride. Faith. Respect


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Oh45Mvd3Mw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLZVNf6gQL0&feature=related


----------



## Foetus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1UiFU-K1dQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KaOfulIZLw

ich find den truck so geil, der wär was für die fahrt zu arbeit^^


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR6mEu5-egA


----------



## Sash (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

pink floyd - wish you were here.


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexisonfire - Boiled Frogs


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcZaS0JthA


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDzBWsWyOZY&feature​


----------



## roadgecko (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0RrtY2lpf40&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0RrtY2lpf40&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Ini (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardbass Vol. 10


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kylesa - said and done


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queens of the Stone Age - Millionaire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JujOm6DGBzQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JujOm6DGBzQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Panamericana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du7u1w6aCAo


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tharn von fall of efrafa


----------



## leorphee (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZX-qiEsDMI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZX-qiEsDMI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

quantum exposition by irreversible


----------



## Foetus (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

gerade auf fm4 gespielt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gATjIExzxE


----------



## kero81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Im Webradio "Hot 108 Jamz" vor einer stunde gehört, weitdem läufts repeat. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rlLcayvmlE8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rlLcayvmlE8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4kOhpC7qTko&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4kOhpC7qTko&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Sesfontain (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arctic Monkeys. Crying Lightning


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kylesa - scapegoat


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

storm the bastille - lest we forget...


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scott Weiland - Lady, Your Roof Brings Me Down
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCGxeShoPTs


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nach langem mal wieder the algorithm - lost frequencies


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bäm, bäm, bäm  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS7_s9e3-rs


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feierabend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PgiBpTtao&feature​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Todd - Hard Life


----------



## Sesfontain (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arctic Monkeys. Brianstorm


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dx_gCLRm5nA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dx_gCLRm5nA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## taks (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avail - Virus


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss5urZuqygY



Tim Barry - Thing Of The Past 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FRIL9PQgac


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cursed - polygraph


----------



## Opheliac (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=176reZfw-j0


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hegel´s bastard von cursed


----------



## Opheliac (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSqqxGaqyg


----------



## Foetus (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVMTwxLY7b4


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Foetus:Bei mir steht da folgendes:
_Dieses Video enthält Content von Sony Music Entertainment.
Es ist in deinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar._
*Jimi Hendrix - Valleys Of Neptune*
Würde ich mir auch gerne mal anhören bevor ich es kaufe, aber da kommt das gleiche. Also bleibt nur das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BSsd3f8Cwo


----------



## Foetus (4. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Foetus:Bei mir steht da folgendes:
> _Dieses Video enthält Content von Sony Music Entertainment._
> _Es ist in deinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar._


 
also bei mir in österreich funktioniert es.^^

...komische welt 

@Topic:
werde gerade zwangsbeschallt im büro


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cruel hand  - crashing down


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

florence escape - jesper kyd / ac II ost


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wochenende 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghnY9oCGZk​


----------



## Clonemaster (5. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Behemoth - Conquer All

YouTube - Behemoth- Conquer All


----------



## True Monkey (5. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw6Fjo6VXTg&feature​


----------



## Sash (5. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY

^^gute alte zeit..


----------



## Ini (6. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7YSwPoJUz0&feature=related


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWTuKd2lTo4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWTuKd2lTo4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (6. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Arkanes - Set Fire To The Scene


http://www.myspace.com/thearkanes



Die spielen heut bei ner Visions Party


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Poison the Well - Breathing´s for the Birds


----------



## Nomad (7. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timbaland feat. SoShy and Nelly Furtado - Morning after Dark


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

omega centauri - battle of öland


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VwoQBf6Hh_g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VwoQBf6Hh_g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Foetus (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29zumqpqFLM


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unheilig - Halt Mich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaqjG1zskNo


----------



## Ini (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS4hmfrnm8


----------



## taks (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avail - C.Days


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MveuP_vNo-s


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRE79bxfMtY&feature​


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alestorm - Keelhauled

Alestorm ? Keelhauled ? Video & kostenlos Musik hören bei Last.fm


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnjmsuDGhFc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnjmsuDGhFc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjC4bwuiZ3Y


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

iTunes Radio / clubfmradio.com's Hip-Hop/Rap On Tha Flava (Uncenored) Channel#	Today's rap uncensored


----------



## taks (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloodhound Gang - Along Comes Mary   


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RaLEVmuM4o


----------



## computertod (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Verlorene Jungs - genauso wie wir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsta6n-YcM&NR=1
Verlorene Jungs - ich glaubte dir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evok9OqfQdo&NR=1


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Early November - My Sleep Pattern Changed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx03QrM46wE


----------



## herethic (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jzV2s58P1rU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jzV2s58P1rU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y9iYqpdUoM0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y9iYqpdUoM0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1paHht1QGY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1paHht1QGY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oGECJP3phyY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oGECJP3phyY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oq4cMMTkRP4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oq4cMMTkRP4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0t0FGyhB6C8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0t0FGyhB6C8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Kool Savas -- Das Urteil -- Video - MyVideo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IGZSEgs4BSo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IGZSEgs4BSo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CEyLe59OuR0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CEyLe59OuR0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FWsQQgbKkjc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FWsQQgbKkjc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Kaz Money Felder | Facebook
Die ersten 3 Lieder.Das 2. ist so lala

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wh2c2u-zTxk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wh2c2u-zTxk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6_QaVTrs1X0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6_QaVTrs1X0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

So das wars erstmal


----------



## taks (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du hörst aber viel auf einmal 


Bomb The Music Industry! - Does Your Face Hurt No 'Cause It's Killin' Me!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vbpdiWGJdQ



ASOB - 1-800-Alarm-Me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djWiEa9q7qs


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Academy Is... - Seed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ItHPz_bcJI


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fjernlys - Ascending Triads & Luminous Arcs


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mAxUIjJrFKQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mAxUIjJrFKQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (10. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p30IVwBoTLY&feature=fvst


----------



## T'PAU (10. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wWa4bheg43o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wWa4bheg43o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## alm0st (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die russischen Atzen! xDDD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J72d1Bzf22A&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J72d1Bzf22A&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angstzustand - Perfekt Objekt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unheilig - Neuland


----------



## taks (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bomb The Music Industry! - I'm A Panic Bomb, Baby!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HjcljuV4LA


----------



## bingo88 (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Music Instructor - Hymn


----------



## Sesfontain (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LMFAO- I'm in Miami B****!
Muss das zensiert werden?


----------



## ATTNTAAT (11. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justice - Phantom II <3

YouTube - JUSTICE - PHANTOM II


----------



## NOOKYN (12. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Hy3JaBscWE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Hy3JaBscWE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (12. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Airbourne  - Runnin' Wild*

Das Konzert in München war einfach der Hammer


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gd3VoGUi9c&feature​


----------



## fpsJunkie (12. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Motörhead - King of Kings


----------



## computertod (12. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HwUGaYjlVk&feature=related


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was zum entspannen nach der Arbeit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqfbhy8JCe4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqfbhy8JCe4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2004-07-03 - Queaver & Versis @ Apex Club - Dresden ~ True Saxony Beats

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdKlPS1214


----------



## T'PAU (14. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schiller - Soho (aus dem neuen Album "Atemlos")

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PbPf_dZU6CQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PbPf_dZU6CQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ini (14. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genau das brauch ich jetzt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TciUcjzh20


----------



## taks (14. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder gute Musik 



Evile - Thrasher


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=924bRfmiJ20


----------



## Ini (14. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach ja 

Ich freue mich auf den Release  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvYEEZK_bBs


----------



## taks (14. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Arrogant Sons Of Bitches - So Let's Go Nowhere


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hl6OOL3Q4Q


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aWbpT9hNAYQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aWbpT9hNAYQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (15. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - This Is Your Life


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRZa2cNbSPg


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigene Remixes


----------



## taks (15. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - The Rocky Road To Dublin


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCoUj3kSwrc


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hihi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL9hDmoxkiA&feature​


----------



## boss3D (15. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nightwish - Ever Dream*
I love this song ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z3GvFPpbfA

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (16. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Strike Anywhere - Western Scale


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQI_NNk1p8w


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*BAP - Morje fröh doheim*


----------



## Nucleus (16. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wednesday 13 - I Walked With A Zombie*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw5LIr7tjPc


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ddh8rvFybU&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (16. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich wusste, wir verstehen uns, Monkey 

*Terrorgruppe - Keine Airbags für die CSU*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjWFWCnY-t8

und *DAS* Partylied:

*Toy Dolls - Nellie The Elephant*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eti21PVHXrg


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hihi



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US6fNnzDpdg&feature​


----------



## Amigo (17. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO5PeyfbUJc


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0MF8pwktg
Bzw. diese Box quer Beet:
Martin Scorsese Presents ... The Blues. A Musical Journey.: Various: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So nachdem ich gestern im Kino war 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iERLBLDk1c8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iERLBLDk1c8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Juliette And The Licks - Smash And Grab


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODj03m-pxfM




LoveHateHero - Too Little, Too Late


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dLEFI43KA


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

our ceasing voice - passenger killed n hit and run


----------



## Foetus (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE


----------



## Bääängel (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Overkill - "Bring me the Night"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef8R0wdWe2E&NR=1


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2012 -- FrontRowBeachChairs (Band von nem Kumpel)


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena - Satellite

Oh was werden wir untergehen in Oslo!


----------



## Ini (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abfahrt und gib Ihm! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGV3V7CeiAw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Lena - Satellite
> 
> Oh was werden wir untergehen in Oslo!




rumgedödele da...

gama bomb - new eliminators of atlantis b.c.


----------



## taks (20. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Fun At All - Ultrama


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

have a nice life - woe untos us 
von der time of land ep


----------



## computertod (20. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Lena - Satellite
> 
> Oh was werden wir untergehen in Oslo!


würde dich das wundern?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hJMK28kWDg&NR=1


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das colors album von between the buried and me


----------



## taks (21. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sinai Beach - Hell Blaze


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krXX7kB5brY





Sinai Beach - The Stagnate


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69GNsF_Hk6c


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angel Eyes - By The Time He Was My Age, Orson Welles Had Made Citizen Kane. 

wer bietet mehr ? 

€: a.armada - the_moon_shifts_the_sea_the_sea_shapes_the_shore_the_shore_shakes_the_sand_the_sand_sinks_the_ship


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AV-_fgwMnb8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AV-_fgwMnb8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (21. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Angel Eyes - By The Time He Was My Age, Orson Welles Had Made Citizen Kane.
> 
> wer bietet mehr ?


 




The Schoolyard Heroes - Bury the Tooth of the Hydra and a Skeleton Army Will Arise


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbgzymItJ-Y


----------



## herethic (22. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UOgBFL6bJTY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UOgBFL6bJTY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Mal wieder Mainstream-DJ-Shit der in den nächsten Tagen auf Jamba zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## taks (22. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slut - Cosmopolite


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwIaRM8UQ4E





Hot Water Music - I Was on a Mountain 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOIxW44UhN4


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4891cLWkuYs&feature​


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Linkin Park - Runaway


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer meiner Lieblingssongs   .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjecYugTbIQ


----------



## taks (24. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonic Youth - Total Trash 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHhtgZJVMxM


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

between the buried and me - (shevanel , take 2)


----------



## taks (24. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stomphonic - The Show


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXaBcWbkNUk&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=pl_PL&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXaBcWbkNUk&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=pl_PL&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lbJb60p24BQ&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=pl_PL&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lbJb60p24BQ&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=pl_PL&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dendemann

Endlich Nichtschwimmer....


----------



## Opheliac (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuxprRbO7fI&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X0al3zsZgc


----------



## Nomad (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wu-tang-clan mukke


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

a.armada - fall triumph


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aquagen - The Pipes Are Calling

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42MUOnVQHpQ


----------



## Aholic (25. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boom - P.O.D.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufb6T-av-rU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the inevitable fall von our ceasing voice


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Slash's Snakepit - Ain't Life Grand*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9rBtMxRkJ8


----------



## herethic (26. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5x983WycpVw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5x983WycpVw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (27. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Autumn Offering - Fixed Like Medication


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tf1zWh-Ocw


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal eine ganz andere Richtung:
The Coral - Dreaming of You


----------



## shiwa77 (27. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YCU-qgR_4bM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YCU-qgR_4bM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AZz61sM99ao&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AZz61sM99ao&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Perfect Murder - Body And Blood


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssrwO5d3ZxI


----------



## rabensang (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n437jsKTAIk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n437jsKTAIk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sesfontain (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LMFAO- I'm in Miami, B****!


----------



## Foetus (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@rabensang: sehr schönes wurstmänlied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUFwmdm5hjM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-DqDxnD0OU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

between the buried and me - mordecai


----------



## Opheliac (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7fuuDc2hH0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr4rsonfOJc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibz-nJXIWu4&feature=related


----------



## kuki122 (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Etwas zum entspannen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qyaYegSwnT8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qyaYegSwnT8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> between the buried and me - mordecai


+ reaction 
+ shevanel take 2


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deichkind : Luftbahn


----------



## computertod (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooqhTLCDwKU&NR=1


----------



## taks (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Horse The Band - The Club


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Ach, Sie suchen Streit


----------



## taks (28. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dinosaur Jr - Freak Scene


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ2FS53ySgU


----------



## Opheliac (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQFjIb1PJF4&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

architetcs - numbers count for nothing


----------



## taks (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Kansas City Faggots - Finer Things


THE KANSAS CITY FAGGOTS bei MySpace Music - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen


----------



## roadgecko (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iyaz - Replay


----------



## boss3D (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Newmatic - Seeing Through It*

 Mein absolutes Lieblingsvideo - passt perfekt zum Song 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwuWrnBNXeg

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - Image Of The Invisible


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbAjxltPmuI




The Ghost Of A Thousand - Black Art Number One


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P5AwpEuTOQ



noch was in Richtung Punk 


The Briggs - Charge Into the Sun


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5FTuNaHLQI


----------



## kuki122 (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBjvY7VY7bY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBjvY7VY7bY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und das Letzte für Heute 


Less Than Jake - Does the Lion City Still Roar?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LdTi_PmFro


----------



## shiwa77 (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bisschen was zum relaxen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bEjszdD32Oc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bEjszdD32Oc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Kermit (29. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Gutter Twins - Each to each


----------



## HolySh!t (30. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Bloodhound Gang Bad Touch


----------



## taks (30. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thursday - Cross Out the Eyes


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBKgDI9ptws


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff- Masters of Hardcore 2008....


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

angstzustand - macht macht krank


----------



## Ibatz! (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kreator - Phobia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKm8TuEVPZQ

Necrophagist - Extreme Unction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA4oq7DBU8E


----------



## fpsJunkie (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Motörhead - King of Kings!!!!

Wie kann ich das video einbinden???


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blutengel - Leave the Day


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iN0C1UrAoTg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iN0C1UrAoTg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## T'PAU (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PC-freak schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das video einbinden???


Im Editor hier im Forum ganz rechts auf den Youtube-Button klicken und den Code von "Einbetten" des Youtube-Videos zwischen die beiden Marker kopieren. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f4gffqWxMMI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f4gffqWxMMI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

Number One in den Sunshine-Live Charts!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Jet Black - Ich Dazwischen*


----------



## boss3D (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Gregorian - Maid of Orléans*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtu2h-BROHQ

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gregorian - Engel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHBqEK_iRoY


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtCNKQmmDQo


----------



## dremelqueen (31. März 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT][]YouTube - Juri Gagarin - Wet Dreams (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## G.Skill (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D4poC2naeGg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D4poC2naeGg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas älteres

Kumba Ja Michael Mittermeier feat. Guano Apes...^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

angstzustand - macht macht krank


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Helldriver - Mädchen aus Metall


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

if these trees could talk - whats in the ground belongs to you


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Destroy The Runner - Separate


----------



## taks (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Distillers - Beat Your Heart Out


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWG-1K4oR94


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - A.D.I.O.Z.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l_Gnkexngq4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l_Gnkexngq4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SITD - Snuff Machinery ^^


----------



## True Monkey (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ostern ...Wochenende .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd-R9ijcskA&feature​


----------



## HolySh!t (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - D Block & Stefan - Music Made Addict

Schön laut mit viel Bass


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Breaking Benjamin - So Cold  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTiGlNDnOtE


----------



## Opheliac (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p30IVwBoTLY&feature=related


----------



## taks (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Schoolyard Heroes - Curse of the Werewolf


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAh01a9pVLw


----------



## Opheliac (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI2OTBIt_YU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l93R1Nh5DU&feature=related


----------



## taks (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Suicide Machines - Kaleidoscope


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blue Tente - Let You Go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBfqXRtN5Y


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GG9qlKEyV4E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GG9qlKEyV4E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (2. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1ttfSQB9-g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2N4J-D_onQ&feature=related


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oCW9Hey6IVY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oCW9Hey6IVY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rabensang (4. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JblFx1aXpeU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JblFx1aXpeU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3YGdPMl-2w


----------



## taks (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Turbonegra - Rendevousz 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZXEFSDYb4


----------



## Opheliac (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_vO4SlixM8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guy15VKuFck&feature=related


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
> 
> YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - So Cold


Yeah, aber diese Video-Version von *Breaking Benjamin - So Cold* ist imho um einiges cooler. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bkxJCVz5J8A&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bkxJCVz5J8A&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWb93oXXclA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kWb93oXXclA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ghost Riders in the sky - Spiderbait*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhKWZNxWIC0

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ini (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre im Moment die erste der drei CDs von den Euphoria HardDance Awards 2010


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Dougan - Clubbed To Death (Kurayamino Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA


----------



## Sesfontain (5. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Discob*tch - c'est beau la bourgeoisie 
(muss das zensiert werden?)

YouTube - Discobitch - c'est beau la bourgeoisie


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

svartsinn - Elegies For The End


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CXisdVB2eU&feature=related


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

genialer "Remix" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hxia7q0R_JM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hxia7q0R_JM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zi5821dGCO4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zi5821dGCO4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie"  value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vLfDp9LbzQ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param  name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param  name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed  src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vLfDp9LbzQ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always"  allowfullscreen="true" width="640"  height="385"></embed></object>

YouTube - Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love (Official Video)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9ltq5AOkiw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9ltq5AOkiw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VwjnjiTtCTI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VwjnjiTtCTI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2olN36MKgE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2olN36MKgE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5x983WycpVw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5x983WycpVw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ob1XJEGtXFo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ob1XJEGtXFo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lez3erD1zqQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lez3erD1zqQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UOgBFL6bJTY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UOgBFL6bJTY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Ist zwar Mainstreamtechno,landet trotzdem in den Charts weils die Zeilgruppe anspricht


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WTF?  

Her Name Is Calla - The White and the Skin


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naja das hier ist nich wirklich Musik, dennoch finde ich das das Zusammenspiel perfekt passt... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnBL7wd3LgI


----------



## taks (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tenacious D - Pick Of Desteny (seh grad den Film  )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja das hier ist nich wirklich Musik, dennoch finde ich das das Zusammenspiel perfekt passt...


Den Interpret sollte man doch schon am Style und an der Stimme erkennen.
Das ist:

Eminem - Till I Collapse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9FxONt6gM

Ach ja ich hör grad Unheilig - Unter Feuer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhDbxtzdOQM


----------



## Feuerreiter (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloc Party- Banquet

Einer meiner Lieblingssongs  .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdkmhquF60o


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Eisregen - Schlachthausblues* 
_Blutbahnen_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtFPQE73bBU


----------



## Painkiller (7. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zitat:
     					Zitat von *<<Painkiller>>* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Naja das hier ist nich wirklich Musik, dennoch finde ich das  das Zusammenspiel perfekt passt... _

Den Interpret sollte man doch schon am Style und an der Stimme  erkennen.
Das ist:

Eminem - Till I Collapse


Erkannt hab ich es schon....^^   Aber es ist nicht wirklich nur Musik



Das hier ist auch gut...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIvadJNbO4U


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ9npDQ2tgI&playnext_from=TL&videos=eLdmX_bhsZI


----------



## Astaroth (7. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Eisregen - Treibjagd* 
_Knochenkult_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoTczmqOyD4


----------



## Opheliac (7. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pearl Jam - Do The Evolution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI


----------



## FTS (7. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage Against The Machine - Zapatas Blood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi9KrJ7c51w


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - 3´52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpJfbAnR0ws


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/77RNv5xUXRA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/77RNv5xUXRA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (8. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jOOJiiYM_4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGS8vvQKg14


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Irreversible - sins


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Neophyte & Drokz - Sloop Die Speakers (Orginal Mix)

Nur geil


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5tK7-OuYfJc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5tK7-OuYfJc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/493CYcVgy4w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/493CYcVgy4w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vpzmpRbgNRA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vpzmpRbgNRA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bass, Bässer. am Bässten! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L4SffxFWzq4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L4SffxFWzq4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (9. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CmSnLPZMnA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfsifZ9tFR0&feature=related


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/17589IxRrfc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/17589IxRrfc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Og4fCRNuaA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Og4fCRNuaA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EdSj0hMtmNs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EdSj0hMtmNs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
MfG -Masterchief-


----------



## Nomad (9. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tal Bachmann - Aeroplane


----------



## Opheliac (9. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2FO44ZOXAU&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6369tG8zIJ4


----------



## taks (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



The Hellacopters - In The Sign of Octopus 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZVhF-QSWSs




From Autumn To Ashes - Placentapede


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYjXYncTZY


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IN1OYVJ82yw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IN1OYVJ82yw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gFDCHdKbKBY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gFDCHdKbKBY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Phoenix Mourning - Across Twenty-Six Winters 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOVCSeDgzJs


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LxEuQjE50LQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LxEuQjE50LQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsobsr8nF7w


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iaxQcT8ubxg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iaxQcT8ubxg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtElw4VGqdo&feature=related


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL_LUbr60CA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL_LUbr60CA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikK8eoW-m_w&feature=related


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yajU0oeMJo4


----------



## taks (11. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Chariot - They Faced Each Other 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZPaJKF8GE





iwrestledabearonce - Tastes Like Kevin Bacon 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8





From Autumn To Ashes - Short Stories With Tragic Endings


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOWN6AXeKIg




From Autumn To Ashes - Love It Or Left It


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx__tyIO3Po


----------



## Opheliac (11. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM6ECMk7UnA&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkjWyaCKnhw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mondo generator - a drug problem that never existed


----------



## boss3D (12. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kill  Bill Theme*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHT3dpPve0o

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi0ataiSz2A


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Italobrothers - Stamp on the Ground

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcVU5cGUNE

Master Blaster -  Everywhere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_goxlM8q84


----------



## kuki122 (12. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Italobrothers - Stamp on the Ground





Queen - The Show must go on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ADh8Fs3YdU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ADh8Fs3YdU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



kuki122 schrieb:


>



In der letzten Stunde ca. 10 mal gehört - haut einfach so derbe rein, der Beat. 

*stamp on the ground, jump jump jump jump
move it all around, tap tadedau*

*dance*


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ "Walpurgisnacht" (Flash Gordon Remix)


----------



## Opheliac (13. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn-oo5pNvBg


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Hard 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTyw6cq86kY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OTyw6cq86kY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (13. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - Daylight Slaving


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_lBYQODZb0


----------



## Opheliac (13. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYy5AguprEk&feature=related


----------



## taks (13. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blindside - The Way You Dance


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_L9NzY89qw


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ (feat Bella B) "Hölle"


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Techno4ever


----------



## Opheliac (14. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfsrjah4FXw&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od-qUcFfMH0&feature=related


----------



## computertod (14. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - Mountain Bike


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

End of an Era von this is hell


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ "Hahnenkampf"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Perfectly Fucked by Love Lost But Not Forgotten


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vr9e3vNRIXY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vr9e3vNRIXY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D43pXqHvSq0&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKA82h-9VBw&feature=related


----------



## Sesfontain (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LMFAO- I don't wanna be


----------



## taks (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXSV4WRfqvg



Und mal wieder n gutes Hardcore Stück 


Sworn Enemy - As Real as It Gets


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hk2sA_vpSY


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Into Days & Nights & Years & Months von A. Armada


----------



## taks (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PORCELAIN And The Tramps - Gasoline  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7IJ15kNVqo


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Masken auf sich, taks?
Irgend was spezielles?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA4uAFgStFQ


----------



## Opheliac (15. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrZTUos2uUc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq2-xdefy4I&feature=related




DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Masken auf sich, taks?
> Irgend was spezielles?



Modeaccessoire der Dark und Visual Kei Szene besonders bei Cybergoth


----------



## computertod (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxDwqdvUJW8&NR=1


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hey noch einer der Hans Söllner hört...^^

Hans Söllner - Rasenmäher (das beste find ich!!!!)


----------



## Opheliac (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37rR0hR3Cx8&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hans Söllner - Rasenmäher (das beste find ich!!!!)



Des is lustig  

Converge - Letterbomb


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Eyed Peas - Rock That Body

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na4NyGyNDx0


----------



## taks (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Glowfi - Born For Makin


GLOWFI bei MySpace Music - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen


----------



## Pikus (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

30/30-150 - Stone Sour


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MnrRLHxBdaQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MnrRLHxBdaQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scorpions Send me an Angel


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWruBwPNBOs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWruBwPNBOs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZREZmLK6eCU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZREZmLK6eCU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EjdQBzZaCF0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EjdQBzZaCF0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAQyDgKcZXU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyqJ0CRv8SU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4WWqhykRtA&feature=related


----------



## herethic (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DCtEWD8w9ak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DCtEWD8w9ak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQjpgibCp9M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQjpgibCp9M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrsTGKA3JZI&feature=related


----------



## Nucleus (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Pearl Jam - Do The Evolution*

Ein Lied, bei dessen Text es mir immer kalt den Rücken runterläuft.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvqoF-uhQnQ


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und noch ein bisserl UNDERGROUND!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ydhqJCuzhcg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ydhqJCuzhcg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vorsicht: Ohrwurm! 

*The Coral - Dreaming of You*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRy8N1P1EUI


----------



## Opheliac (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gHyAM_kBgk&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr4vzqqE--w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxajNjpyWkE&feature=related


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIzHK9MkbA8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIzHK9MkbA8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL_LUbr60CA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL_LUbr60CA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DdaOeAxy0GU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DdaOeAxy0GU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

gute Heimatsmusik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Y7zbV4mgHg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Y7zbV4mgHg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ukUhTT_WEg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prayer for Cleansing - Feinbhas a Ghabhail


----------



## Bääängel (17. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

As I lay Dying- I never wanted


----------



## boerigard (18. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Devin Townsend - Ih Ah (acoustic)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MCE0e_W7mSQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MCE0e_W7mSQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Leviathan Album von Mastodon


----------



## Opheliac (18. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-Ovp3PFc4&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVtwrcKsD1Q


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Flight of Sleipnir! Geile Kapelle!

The Flight Of Sleipnir bei MySpace Music - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (18. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWubhXBpRlQ&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPRPP9Pumxk&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

use of a weapon von between the buried and me


----------



## Nucleus (19. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Flight of The Conchords - Business Time*

Ich könnt mich jedes Mal bepissen vor Lachen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Malen nach Zahlen von angstzustand


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mw4OMxYTJpA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mw4OMxYTJpA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Edit: und den all time favorite:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YLDnm323uQs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YLDnm323uQs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Within Temptation - Stand My Ground*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ql5enBQIM

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jippii, Morgen seh ich die Live 



iwrestledabearonce - Tastes Like Kevin Bacon 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8


----------



## T'PAU (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mehrzad Marashi - Don't Believe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xYorPDMc2pw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xYorPDMc2pw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Menowin Fröhlich - Don´t Believe* 

Ich gönne zwar Mehrzad den Sieg, aber den Siegersong fand ich eindeutig von Menowin besser gesungen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oxk3TQquUw

*Edit:*
Da das Video offenbar nicht mehr auf youtube zu sehen ist, können Interessierte es sich hier anschauen. Selbiges gilt auch für die Version von Mehrzad Marashi, die T'PAU gepostet hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## NeroNobody (20. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Paul Kalkbrenner


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Static-X "The Only"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neues 65Daysofstatic-Album <3


----------



## herethic (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was romantisches:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NIcnz5d-iZM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NIcnz5d-iZM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Titan - Mothlike


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Somewhere over the rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo´ole


----------



## Opheliac (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dixh7bih4L8&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D9VBKZWsrQ&feature=related


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSaRx0phO0




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-e8u_4so8M


----------



## T'PAU (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Train - Hey, Soul Sister

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4DrX8AFIQao&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4DrX8AFIQao&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



*Train - Drops of Jupiter (Live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc8MaFzrM-w


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The very best of Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Opheliac (21. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8bCFOQLL8&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWWjkstjPes


----------



## taks (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Klänge vom iwrestledabearonce Konzert schwirren immernoch durch meinen Kopf


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3ivr41yxGs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3ivr41yxGs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3BL-z7gFJjk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3BL-z7gFJjk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NeroNobody (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich muss sagen die Letzten 4 Lieder waren sehr geil (Klasse Geschmack)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB7_0FeMZ7Q


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen die Letzten 4 Lieder waren sehr geil (Klasse Geschmack)



Nur für dich! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOwkr74knd4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOwkr74knd4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQjpgibCp9M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQjpgibCp9M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Heaven Knows


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIiajK_nPco


----------



## NeroNobody (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Like 
Is zwar egtl. nich meins aber Dubstep verspult wie sau:
YouTube - Datsik - Vanish (hard dubstep track) [HQ]

YouTube - Cragga - Mr Postman

YouTube - Paul Kalkbrenner - Aaron


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi Hi und zur Abwechslung Kuschel-Electro. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sT7w6kxfM5g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sT7w6kxfM5g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E1DdW_6v-H0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E1DdW_6v-H0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NeroNobody (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier was kuscheliges:

YouTube - FabrikC - Hexenjagd

YouTube - Noisuf-X - Tinitus

Ich mag EBM ect. allerdings hasse ich die Szene sowas von...
Merk dir eins: Du hast keinen Spaß auf na "industrialparty" wennste in Jeans und Kapuzenpulli hingehst 

Das echt:
YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep (HD) - Sierra Leone


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crime In Stereo - Love


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ NeroNobody

Glaub ich gern und tanzen sollte man dazu dann auch so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vUA6e-s2pBw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vUA6e-s2pBw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NeroNobody (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jop kenn ich, goths sind ne eigenart für sich...
DIe musik is fett^^

Edit: Stell dir mal vor du wärst da zufällig vorbei gekommen und hättest des aus der Ferne gesehen


----------



## T'PAU (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Kalkbrenner - Absynthe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nfMdwAvitbM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nfMdwAvitbM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## NeroNobody (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Paul Kalkbrenner - Absynthe
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nfMdwAvitbM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nfMdwAvitbM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>



Genau das gleiche Lied (vom selben Uploader) hab ich grad gehört


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Jop kenn ich, goths sind ne eigenart für sich...



Aber lieb, ja opheliac hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht so wie auf das. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIJK_3OpXHY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIJK_3OpXHY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Bosshoss - Rodeo Radio*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mKEs9J6ok4

Lässiges Album


----------



## NeroNobody (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Koffin Kats - Graveyard Tree


----------



## herethic (22. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0PMXNUY9mg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0PMXNUY9mg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8VWqOKU1LSM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8VWqOKU1LSM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (23. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Drones


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94vo6NzQD5c


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkgVt8C5vdk&feature​


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber lieb, ja opheliac hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht so wie auf das.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIJK_3OpXHY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIJK_3OpXHY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




OMG! 

Das find ich besser:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mCVvclohpuM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mCVvclohpuM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieder mal Static-X "The Only"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQrfx7auSJ4


----------



## kuki122 (24. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nvFMd9BQz_k&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nvFMd9BQz_k&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

eigentlich nicht so meins, aber das ist recht gut mit dem Gospel Chor.


----------



## Nucleus (24. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haben heute den Anruf vom neuen Vermieter bekommen - wir bekommen unsere Traumwohnung!

Das muss gefeiert werden! 

*Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Ut To Boston*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## taks (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

iwrestledabearonce - Ulrich Firelord


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DKPgZ51ywU


----------



## mAlkAv (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - 'Master of Puppets' (Live 1989) mit 'To Live Is To Die' Intro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YxNoAxb2IrM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YxNoAxb2IrM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Ohne Intro: YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989

.


----------



## boerigard (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Gambale - Little Charmer ( Live In Australia) Audio Only

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fyvozk0U7oA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fyvozk0U7oA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slut - Universal


----------



## Blutstoff (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

angels and airwaves - the war


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Play It Loud Fuckers by Crime In Stereo


----------



## roadgecko (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJSAeUXOZ5g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJSAeUXOZ5g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe .......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCcny7gosYA&feature​


----------



## kuki122 (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YhZt4i92aSA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YhZt4i92aSA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

um so betrunkener man ist...um so besser ist es 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU1uwBNSCF0&feature​


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IgBqYDeikfU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IgBqYDeikfU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (26. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExDCrqwOT9I&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

come firendly bomb by gallows


----------



## @lex (26. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - bafanabruno


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Slash feat. Fergie - Beautiful & Dangerous*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTNZ5MdXqOw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aperture by more than life


----------



## taks (27. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spunge - Don't Ruin My Day


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/87KfXG5KRZ8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/87KfXG5KRZ8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

macht gleich gute Laune^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

destination by fire walk with me


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE 69 EYES - Back in Blood - Vampire Edition


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5nppa3cEjM&feature​


----------



## taks (29. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dinosaur Jr. - Pond Song


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (29. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uVGUjSHQmlA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uVGUjSHQmlA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Eisregen - Scharlachrotes Kleid*


----------



## Opheliac (29. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKrx0i90BsU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJBRYKt06E0&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

consume by sick of it all


----------



## Nucleus (30. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Def Leppard - Go*


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paradise Lost - faith divides us death unites us (2009)


----------



## nulchking (30. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmy-qseJOVU


----------



## Nucleus (30. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Helltrain - The Helltrain Coven*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqVnLAvf6SQ

Come join now with the helltrain coven, satans party-crew
Come join now with the helltrain coven, room for all but few


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpQI1gt_YLw&feature​


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jIhvnNztsk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jIhvnNztsk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fall down , never get up again by la dispute


----------



## Opheliac (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRYUnkyy0Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX_pSFXuoL0


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE WHITE UMBRELLA by *shels


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SXqcbMaMSU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SXqcbMaMSU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yay, Pantera! 

Hier total besoffen und absolut atemlos 

*Pantera - Cowboys From Hell* (Live at Ozzfest)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkAMtXTEjco


----------



## Opheliac (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNrHPr7EWYo&feature=related


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aleyna - Hey There Seeker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTEnZ2trr4

Great Song, but maybe only fans will completely understand it ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rp63Gl-_b2k&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rp63Gl-_b2k&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein Song für mein Weib .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdqYBtytLhA&feature​


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6JtQgDpeRaw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6JtQgDpeRaw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Open Season - Step By Step


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2ItfbgY95M


----------



## kero81 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7bQwin3Vv0k&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7bQwin3Vv0k&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Open Season - Wait For Me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNwUyT1ed8g


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the red, white and blues by defeater


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pavement - Grave Architecture


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saRIl4qQvcQ


----------



## herethic (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TODfNPQW_74&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TODfNPQW_74&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-fO_KgxPxM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k-fO_KgxPxM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4B9UHvg4j8I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4B9UHvg4j8I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JC88 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z3atzc9VnPs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z3atzc9VnPs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Anfangs etwas hakelig...aber mittig wirds stimmigmir gefällts


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Sisters of Mercy - A Slight Case of Overbombing - Greatest Hits Volume One


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy "Smack my B**** up" live @ Rock am Ring 2009


----------



## T'PAU (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PiO0OfMEz5M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PiO0OfMEz5M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sash (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the scorpions - sting in the tail (album)
^^^hör ich grad zum 2. mal. hab ich mir schon vor 2w bestellt, bisher aber nicht zu gekommen.. jedenfalls, wirklich gut, zum abschied echt würdig.. gefällt mir.. die platte in meinem aston martin vantage v12 und über die nordschleife kommt bestimmt gut. fehlt nur noch der lotto gewinn. aber am freitag bekomm ich ja meine 70mille.. hrhr..


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OsM0j9_lUVg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OsM0j9_lUVg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fort Minor:   Remember the Name...


----------



## Ich 15 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojbvLg1KibA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojbvLg1KibA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the evpatoria report - eighteen robins road


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HxWRJKDvhw


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




The Briggs - Bored Teenager   


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6m8lwFmw_0





die hier sehe ich diesen Monat noch: 


The Real McKenzies - Farewell To Nova Scotia


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiPxYPZ9MvQ


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uv5z3WA-9k8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uv5z3WA-9k8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> die hier sehe ich diesen Monat noch:



Viel Spaß , die sind Live super.

blacklisted - i am  extraordinary


----------



## boss3D (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*WAKA WAKA - This Time for Africa - by Shakira - South  Africa 2010 World Cup Official Song*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ztr96RbMW8*

Auch wenn die Südafrikaner den Song hassen, ich finde, er passt sehr gut für die WM2010.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boerigard (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Al Di Meola -  Egyptian Danza/Race With Devil on Spanish Highway (live)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ClbE6YEO6e0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ClbE6YEO6e0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RogAo8qB8iU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RogAo8qB8iU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CbxVxzQvjk4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CbxVxzQvjk4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PSYg_0IaHYo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PSYg_0IaHYo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RedoX (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skillet - Jesus be Glorified
(Ardent Worship Live 2000)


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K.I.Z. "Hahnenkampf"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Between the Buried and Me - Selkies : The endless Obsession


----------



## =dragon= (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best Album ever:

Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon

Da werd ich immer ganz entspannt und sorglos. 

Und jetzt das: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=gAMsWFSRnFU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Between the Buried and Me -  Cemetary Gates (Pantera)


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sisters of Mercy - This Corrosion*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgifFdi8eio


----------



## =dragon= (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can`t stop watching that video.. 

YouTube - TV Buddhas - Ghost / I Met A Girl


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Nucleus

Yeah ....das beste von den Sisters 


Dafür das extra für dich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuZQ71Zm0cQ&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ True

Ich wusste, wir verstehen uns 

*The Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love* (Live)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPfce9FvjgA


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

klar ...

erkenne ich daran das du direkt danach mein zweitliebsten Song der Sisters postest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxh9UcpUuJI&feature


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yAr4foWrAk&feature​ 

​


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das war mit Sicherheit kein Versehen 

Bad Religion rocken 

Hier noch was Feines:

*Goldfinger - Superman*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udUCjJphE-0


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann darf das aber nicht fehlen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsLg6jVCmzo&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YAY, saugeil! 

Hier hab' ich noch einen meiner liebsten Partysongs:

*Dropkick Murphys - The Spicy McHaggis Jig*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc

Das ganze Album ist der Hammer


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

he he ....jepp

Und hiermit schrotte ich meinen Stuhl beim mitwippen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-52Yf2F2qU&feature​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maybeshewill - In another Life, When We Are Cats


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Real McKenzies - White Knuckle Ride


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIyE7aKUytE





The Real McKenzies - Chip    


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8n4ubhaSY


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du hast - Rammstein


----------



## computertod (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jQ-Va3eeOw


----------



## Bääängel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Mein Teil  Geniale Bühnenshow
Rammstein-Mein Teil


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

65daysofstatic - weak4


----------



## RedBrain (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtqLxm4Mf_U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtqLxm4Mf_U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Zu nah an der Wahrheit


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff "Still Wasted"


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

amnistia - blackguard


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Night Like This: A Tribute To The Cure


----------



## taks (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The (International) Noise Conspiracy - Communist Moon


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je666rXxC1c


----------



## Opheliac (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPExlV-s0po

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX8yUVFXAK0&feature=related


----------



## Nomad (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo - In my Head


----------



## Hardwell (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

technobase.fm


----------



## taks (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brody ftw! 


The Distillers - Die On A Rope


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnOlpCjmpI


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

neue more than life album


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7my9mYOMNf0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7my9mYOMNf0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - ******* passiert


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Type 0 Negative - Dead Again  R. I. P. Pete


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ectasian by the ocean


----------



## taks (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sinai Beach - The God I Would Be


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdDyV0uAyeQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Busta Rhymes - Extinction Level Event / The Final World Front


----------



## computertod (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPaYhT0nBhY&feature=related


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pADID6cdlzs
Aus Mutters Vinylvorrat.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cemetary gates - cover von pantera performed by between the buried and me^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Chicane - Poppiholla* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8oEUhXTloU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K-141  KYPCK by Ef


----------



## Opheliac (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYGjeeUhm8M


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vatertag ........lets fetz



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di9OBlcCiDk&feature


​


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mist ...muss ich alleine Feiern 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWK_Josc0Og&feature​


----------



## Sash (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eben lena auf pro7.. desto mehr ich von ihr höre desto mehr stell ich fest, so dolle kann die nicht singen. aber die ist süß.. und charmant.. das reicht.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJmrIsdUwU0&feature

​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

passenger killed in hit and run by our ceasing voice


----------



## Nomad (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K´naan - wavin flag

der ofizielle WM Song


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mChkItXTQuo​


----------



## Hardwell (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Akustikrausch Ohrbassmus ich find den song einfach nur geil!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUHn7knkrLc&feature=PlayList&p=82A8EDECD3C5FFC2&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=48


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TODfNPQW_74&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TODfNPQW_74&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ki_AJFvWu7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ki_AJFvWu7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y8NtNHLn5Dk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y8NtNHLn5Dk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nsrbi-zWcqk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nsrbi-zWcqk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/39iJjkrd-R8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39iJjkrd-R8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Midguard (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z824u-FFo5o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z824u-FFo5o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonic Youth - Dirty Boots


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbBT0dftZKA


----------



## computertod (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZNjjaOca4s&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Low (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc

Die Musik die er hochlädt ist einfach EPISCH !


----------



## MSPCFreak (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skepta - Sunglasses At Night!

Der Hammer!

YouTube - SKEPTA - SUNGLASSES AT NIGHT (Official Video)


----------



## Opheliac (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7mKcI4_5xE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5GCPJAZxc


----------



## boss3D (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

One Republic - All The Right Moves

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVhlgHhRe0U

MfG, boss3D


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mh9BbalDxRE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mh9BbalDxRE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mountainhead by 65daysofstatic


----------



## Opheliac (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFjuFF0LkT4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paPCQ7t6BhE&feature=PlayList&p=947E259235D5BBC0&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=4


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the Tragedy by the Pax Cecilia


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stomphonic - Reach


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTR_CFcdB1s


----------



## Nucleus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Proclaimers - 500 Miles*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rynxm_GQEsI

Wer dieses Lied nicht mag, muss tot sein


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sum 41 - All Messed Up


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yBKljkRYKg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

omega massif - nebelwand


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sum 41 - Hell Song


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWNnqCDElHc


----------



## Raffael (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thousand Foot Krutch - The Invitation


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Broon (ex- Sisters of Mercy) - On My Side

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NH308ChGc3E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NH308ChGc3E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 


Eine Herde weißer Schafe


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrNw8Mit1jQ




und noch einer obendrauf 


Böhmischer Traum


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEqaTXHW-QY


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naive New Beaters - Live Good


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlmhlwLQyzU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

breaking the backs of men by blackstuck


----------



## herethic (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tWzjxWpGafw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tWzjxWpGafw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

TON - Black Sabbath (From the Satanic Perspective)


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Schoolyard Heroes - Blood-Spattered Sundress


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPsb0boHOUo




Mary Magdalan - I Feel Beautiful


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2CCTOt-L-8


----------



## Opheliac (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTA5oGwguNc&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8em9NESSEDE


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

white walls by between the buried and me


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Limpbitzkit- Gimme the mic


----------



## T'PAU (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8rmJvfegdLY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8rmJvfegdLY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Suicide Machines - Stand Up


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Xlx27wK74


----------



## Pikus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bring me the horizon - Chelsea smile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4XVbfDb-NI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4XVbfDb-NI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P91W7vNEI0&feature=related


----------



## Opheliac (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvX9wRWg_E


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

düpdüpdüp...


Sebadoh - The Freed Pig


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI1VN43lmIU


----------



## Opheliac (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptHQjxRSAdY&feature=related


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Refused - The Shape of Punk to Come


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rk6LHyUgik


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g0Cbfm1PStA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g0Cbfm1PStA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dLWXSsYJoWY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dLWXSsYJoWY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZpMiZOjtmg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaA2Juj63G8&feature=related


----------



## rabensang (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EBk65oVgAZo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EBk65oVgAZo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehFZgQp1l2U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehFZgQp1l2U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBFWmZlmlK4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBFWmZlmlK4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kittie - Cut Throat*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsuTuAVJrF8


----------



## rabensang (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nm66C2dqswY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nm66C2dqswY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Jf3Mk46_Q


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

release by rosetta


----------



## GOD-ZillA (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fanta4 - ein tag am meer


----------



## nulchking (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWjrMTWXH28
ParteYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKDr_Kv2WUQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKDr_Kv2WUQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CIZvQXLlqOE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CIZvQXLlqOE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blueman (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HouseTime.FM - Internetradio, Webradio, Onlineradio, House Radio


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heut Abend Konzert von denen 


The Real McKenzies - Chip


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8n4ubhaSY


----------



## Nomad (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rev Theory - Hell Yeah ( der Soundtrack von Blue Mountain State) BMS ftw!!^^


----------



## Opheliac (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IaN8z26Hj0&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcwHAHJPCYQ&feature=related


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enMdm46Hmx4


----------



## rabensang (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KBpDom4QWHE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KBpDom4QWHE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

über ne Stunde The Real McKenzies live gehört


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/puOvYlpyCzo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/puOvYlpyCzo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p397TJJsipY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p397TJJsipY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*shels


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die hier seh ich mir Morgen an 



Pavement - Gold Soundz


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj6QilYg5VA


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4YLn1_CTp8&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SomaFM - Space Station, ohne Werbung.


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pavement - The Hexx


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vp4JZBIS6I


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpGhIP-nSJE&feature​


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-li1LebKhE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-li1LebKhE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nomad (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inner Circle (Bob Marley war Mitglied^^) - A Lalala Long

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kT8YgSDOxHI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kT8YgSDOxHI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ci3_SP0IIWA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ci3_SP0IIWA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## thysol (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Russischer Pop

YouTube - [HD] Irina Saltykova - Byla ne byla

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwPiSz9Qv0s


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZDpGpcifXY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZDpGpcifXY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-cAdZvr4_WQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-cAdZvr4_WQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian Like You


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG-FmGtj7wM




36 Crazyfists - Vast and Vague


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmjihvq0lKs


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

isis - the other


----------



## Low (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0

SO GEIL !


----------



## computertod (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HwUGaYjlVk


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Agonoize - Bis das Blut gefriert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0zgSyvyraU

Samsas Traum - Zwei Gelsen und ein Strick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LugTi3wXocs

Megaherz - Dein Herz schlägt (Agonoize Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDW4mtkPahk


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-uyWAe0NhQ&feature​


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal was mit Orchester und so 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-S113tXaq8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-S113tXaq8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

counterblast - the bitter end


----------



## boss3D (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Rasmus - In The Shadows

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ao2u7F_Qzg

MfG, boss3D


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F-SXOb9zNE8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F-SXOb9zNE8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Hammer!


----------



## Opheliac (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pvjHuazOhE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Nr-VIP8jA&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*shels - the white umbrella


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Static Lullaby - Hang 'Em High


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYfqCW7Vxkk


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

endlich hats mal wieder einer bei YT hochgeladen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xihbICxVws4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xihbICxVws4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nomad schrieb:


> Inner Circle (*Bob Marley war Mitglied*^^) - A Lalala Long



Das wäre mir neu...


----------



## boss3D (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*In tribute of Mistress Cara ...*

Ensiferum - Lady in Black

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7DbZ-C4EMQ

The Storm - Death And Dust

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPlafGPOIz8

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Wilhelm Scream - When I Was Alive_ Walden III


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdN0bEC98bU



AFI - Lower It


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z6ihNT8-l8


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fugazi - long distance runner


----------



## Opheliac (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9fyD0D4xBU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=124PxX6XPCM&feature=related


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtEafQnNAe4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtEafQnNAe4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCRjUtbOnlA&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NTC1khR5EVk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NTC1khR5EVk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/onquKz5SYRs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/onquKz5SYRs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica- Master of puppets


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

animal 3k von milhaven


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/70olQspaxac&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/70olQspaxac&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTDyV699aY8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTDyV699aY8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nazareth - This Flight Tonight* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylW6sC6NNhY


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - Despair Factor


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63qu_xxpYms


----------



## Nucleus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Solche Leute haben mehr Musik unterm Fingernagel als das ganze Charts-Pack insgesamt... traurig, dass es sowas heute nicht mehr gibt:

*Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' (live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

rollergirls - unisex


----------



## T'PAU (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hoyaa - feinster Trance aus Rumämien 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWZ78AtzXl0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWZ78AtzXl0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/k06xfG_iFoQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/k06xfG_iFoQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-2J0b1uS0&NR=1


----------



## Opheliac (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNCZgQTM18E&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

irepress - rhintu


----------



## herethic (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nXkHtMlxwDA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nXkHtMlxwDA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexisonfire - Crisis


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOpbPvh3n34


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das aktuelle Amanda Jenssen Album läuft rauf und runter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0XhBrdh-2Wk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0XhBrdh-2Wk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

neues integrity album


----------



## taks (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danko Jones - Full Of Regret


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR4Wxle1BwY


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - "Land der Vollidioten"

Irgendwie passt das wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## Low (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCmO-C9D3zE&fmt=18
mega


----------



## boss3D (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Evanescene - Wake me up Inside*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXcdYBh3hgg

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Safura - Drip Drop

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja9DnWWtiyo

Go Azerbaijan to the victory of Eurovision Songcontest 2010 ... 

*[Edit]*
So hier der Beitrag von AZ live:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_0pME6xTzo

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Leningrad Cowboys - You're My Heart You're Soul*

Saugeiles Cover, ober-geiles Video


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deaf Havana - Friends Like These


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywhwENhliT4


----------



## T'PAU (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Lena - Satellite
> 
> Oh was werden wir untergehen in Oslo!


Wie man sich doch täuschen kann! 

(man beachte die Kommentare unterm Video  )


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Two Months From A Year


----------



## Low (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kraddy Android Porn


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Falling away from me - Korn


----------



## Low (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCmO-C9D3zE&fmt=18
Schon wieder weil es einfach so mega geil ist


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jiw8KnDxSBc


----------



## Opheliac (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MZ1rh8zsSY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxOfWkZXoUA&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sons of ghosts by ef


----------



## boss3D (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttQCn0yLpj4

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Confrontation


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D79peD6i-rw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mothlike by titan


----------



## computertod (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4sPYylaPc&feature=related


----------



## Opheliac (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTClNj1ZpAA&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRME2GJ3C60&feature=related


----------



## D3N$0 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4XVbfDb-NI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4XVbfDb-NI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Og4fCRNuaA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Og4fCRNuaA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJfSvSTUgrE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFiRXb0j7Bg&feature=related


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied hier ist der Brüller 



Jack Of Jill - My Cat


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3sqbXELOMw


----------



## Sturmi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcha-aUSplE


----------



## TwilightAngel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Safura Drip-Drop


----------



## Opheliac (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=998QjoYqvBM&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JNdGoGSzX4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zu dem was im Moment in diesem Land vorgeht:

Frei.Wild "Land der Vollidioten"


----------



## boss3D (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Safura Drip-Drop


Ich auch! Heißes Mädel, toller Song und geniale Show. Höre dir unbedingt die ESC-Version an ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_0pME6xTzo

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nmxSUhn9io&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjusCoud3LU


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndqxk5J-VHQ
last.fm Tag-Radio ftw


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xKeYFkB9Pw

Balkan Balkan


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das livealbumauf wacken von at the gates


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8FnZAgTfwQw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8FnZAgTfwQw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nYZJZjwcaMs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nYZJZjwcaMs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv-KOSzgJ4c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSaRx0phO0


----------



## taks (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Straight Line Snitch - Brown Paper Eyes


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal nach langem wieder farin urlaub


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ministry /  Houses of the Molé.


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoAkl8WYFlI


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

slave driver by converge


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axpoBDAHOEk&feature=related


----------



## Nomad (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.I.G Notorious vs. 2Pac Freestyle Contest


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AcpAPsOr8kg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AcpAPsOr8kg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioy7o3m6Kos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYN_lu0hFSI


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fire walk with me!


----------



## computertod (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px4sRMikITE&NR=1


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Die Toten Hosen - Walkampf*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ7r4mmsrMI

Geile Partymucke!


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Requiem for a dream*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BybTNK9HwWE

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Gravity of Love*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qirApgLD8yg

MfG, boss3D


----------



## rabensang (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C29EOvohtRs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C29EOvohtRs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - A Far Cry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMeXCoFlm4I


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paradise Lost - As Horizons End


----------



## herethic (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LO1pESrz14&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LO1pESrz14&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuObfCo-xPI&feature




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlQKQCFFyn4&feature​


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Superchick - One More
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKvUk7Vdzyk

MfG, boss3D


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8QxOEFzAXo&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Busta Rhymes - Anarchy


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trish-Bump
Gute Dance Mucke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvSbKSfew6E


----------



## Low (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCmO-C9D3zE

I f*cking love this!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hörschwelle Sendung auf Neurobeat


----------



## Nucleus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Flotilla Choir presents: We Con the World             *

Wunderbarer Text 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGG_osOoVg


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Safura Drip Drop

Disturbed Down with the Sickness

Disturbed Indestructible


----------



## Hardwell (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hardBase.fm

yehhaaa We aRe oNe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nada Surf - Weightless


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAtsZwoT_pU




RENTOKILL - PRIMETIME KILLERS


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfYno7i-NUo


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTGUI_TjWtU


----------



## Opheliac (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaukwtDkAs&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n0ECn1bAiM&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_h8KaAq8ek


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dinosaur Jr. - Freak Scene


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ2FS53ySgU


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Little Fish - Am I Crazy


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzFwVdcuAgc


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-kiNw7Btnk


----------



## boss3D (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Within Temptation- Somewhere *

Was für eine Stimme! Genialer Song ...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6QE4EJrIFc

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ef - sons of ghosts


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Type 0 Negative - Dead Again


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1SCpmv37_g4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1SCpmv37_g4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pr0g (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxWcuNS1eks


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W0x6qeIdl1I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W0x6qeIdl1I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JGCre4HgPLU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JGCre4HgPLU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wpIUPgEsNXM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wpIUPgEsNXM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/41R1jN26b4I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/41R1jN26b4I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EYzQFQo6UgM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EYzQFQo6UgM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvN0O7jkbQI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvN0O7jkbQI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Ku6gagYh80&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Ku6gagYh80&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swamp thing - In Shame


----------



## computertod (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJmSNuDJxgg&NR=1


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

siet jahren der geilste live auftritt einer guten Band! (P.S.: das rammstein konzert folgt dicht dahinter )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne9YwwchmNI&feature=related


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chelsea - (Have You Seen) Jennifer Adams

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eW_rPnfd-Kw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eW_rPnfd-Kw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcosL-JohCI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcosL-JohCI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seven (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weiß jemand zufälliger weise wie das erste Lied, dass kurz nach dem Akte X Sound kommt heißt? (ab ca. 30 Sek.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-WqU-pqJ5w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-WqU-pqJ5w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Strike Anywhere - Western Scale


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQI_NNk1p8w





Horse The Band - Salvation Army


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcTQesl2B6I


----------



## boss3D (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



			
				spirit  schrieb:
			
		

> Pirates of the Caribbean - Soundtrack
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtUqjW2uiQI
> 
> ...


What are you listening to?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

at the gates - blinded by fear


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLWhNRKeBTU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AadgwlbUQE


----------



## computertod (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpY6vysNbDs&NR=1


----------



## boss3D (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Gary Go - Wonderful* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a28s_wyqkyc

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wE1YLGl8J5c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wE1YLGl8J5c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Polar Bear Club - Resent and Resistance


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWs9cP5_RWw




The Wohlstandskinder - Oasen im Ozean


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3tEhDzcitQ


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fHO5cCfI04
_
Pressed rat and warthog have closed down their shop.
They didn't want to; twas all they had got.
Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
And pressed rats collection of dog legs and feet.
_


----------



## boss3D (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Video von *legendofkahlan* @ France_ (Quelle)_   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaxgBR8CMuc

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxWcuNS1eks

Und "NEIN. Nicht nur wegen dem Aussehen xD


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...............
Dailymotion - Nicole Scherzinger - Baby Love - une vidéo Musique

Naja das Lied geht scho, der Rest is


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Nomad (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Mein Teil live von der Völkerball Tour 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE8EMWxuZB0


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYsGolGGwtU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&a


----------



## computertod (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was anderes *darf* man heute gar nicht hören!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pW_fJAiPx_w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pW_fJAiPx_w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dreastic - Blade Runner (Dreas Original Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qOYmY3VGbNY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qOYmY3VGbNY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Dreastic - Spirit (Original Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aIHHLbDWFxs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aIHHLbDWFxs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/41R1jN26b4I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/41R1jN26b4I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nomad (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LG1e4hHrsSI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LG1e4hHrsSI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In The House - In A Heartbeat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSYYEDXaGo0


----------



## computertod (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcDyY_diVAE&NR=1


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The White Stripes - Elephant


----------



## püschi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We Came As Romans - Beliefs


----------



## herethic (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/30w8DyEJ__0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/30w8DyEJ__0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GF978AgLyaY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GF978AgLyaY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uK4ysfwpC4U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uK4ysfwpC4U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcosL-JohCI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcosL-JohCI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ec2csY2-_o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ec2csY2-_o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The wild Boys - Duran Duran


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kabinenparty!!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtzXPMO-D20


----------



## RedBrain (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Lasst die Finger von der Vuvuzela" von Fettes Brot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dTULLVwyLg


EDIT: Das Funktion yt funktionierte nicht richtig. Link gepostet


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



RedBrain schrieb:


> EDIT: Das Funktion yt funktionierte nicht richtig. Link gepostet



Jap, hab ich auch festgestellt


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geht doch.
In die YT klammern gehört halt nur die ID und nicht der ganze Link.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GCUiPWNWF0


----------



## Opheliac (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmXd7vJxKFg


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KYUSS - Welcome to Sky Valley


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

People are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/15mxiWAYSEw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/15mxiWAYSEw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSo4ww5oAiI&NR=1


----------



## Opheliac (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFqsd19W-RA&feature=related


----------



## computertod (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlc6XM_yyMA


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hot water music


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Obsessive Compulsive - $$


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCfdu5SAhiE


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUPNVu45Fp8


----------



## boss3D (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Soul Asylum - Runaway Train*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ictus


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nei0pQUr6BU


----------



## herethic (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSA4fbv60EQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSA4fbv60EQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GxGamer (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hats mir gerade angetan.
Erinnerungen und so halt 

How Old Are You Video - sushi-ninja-nezumi - MyVideo


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff "No Noctophobia"  Muss wach werden...^^


----------



## Opheliac (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxwzZ5eWZcg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxFjJEyZeR0&feature=related


----------



## boss3D (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Katy Perry - California Gurls
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTVJTt-Gfx8

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hounts by cruel hand


----------



## Opheliac (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AllosTrsF8c&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LINK aus Belgien


----------



## herethic (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lE9ChGjRhkI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lE9ChGjRhkI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GxGamer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kennt ihr die schon? Viele Songs gefallen mir, aber die meisten sind nicht so mein Geschmack, da ist mir zuviel Japanstyle drin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-IZaH9Ivuc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q-IZaH9Ivuc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

Ambesten finde ich den bisher:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cn3HgEcdzwc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cn3HgEcdzwc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

Na, wem fällt was an der Stimme auf?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

This Song: For the True and Passionate Lovers of Music by Shai hulud <3


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. Yeah Ya Know (Instrumental-Version)


----------



## Opheliac (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72dgTpdTheQ&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsPzFQ8X6dY&feature=related


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Slipknot


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plMmDnkAybE&playnext_from=TL&videos=8AT8BaBGhIg


----------



## LOGIC (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kay One - Bis die polizei kommt !*​ 
Reinhören lohnt sich ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G25gosVa6RI​


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JET-Are you gonna be my girl


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder DJ Korsakoff "No Noctophobia"


----------



## Opheliac (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2wK25-Kd18

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDkAaowMEa8


----------



## Nomad (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Hands held high

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/chxlz8Pw6Dw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/chxlz8Pw6Dw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - Undertow

Zeitlos und schlicht genial.


----------



## boss3D (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nomad schrieb:


> Linkin Park - Hands held high


Das tolle an dem Song ist ja nicht nur die Musik und die Tatsache, dass Linkin Park es perfekt geschafft hat, einen wirklich gut klingenden Rap zu kreieren, sondern in erster Linie die Botschaft, die_ Hands Held High_ vermittelt!

Ich weiß nicht, wie gut du den Text verstehst, aber im Wesentlichen darf der Song als Kritik am Irakkrieg verstanden werden ...

@ Topic
Noch ein Song von der besten Band ever:

*Linkin Park - Numb*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfrIipujxfQ

^^ My all-time favorite song!!!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsuaHvDvkBE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUiehvY-sow&feature=related


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem "I´m not afraid" ---> NEUES ALBUM


----------



## computertod (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPaYhT0nBhY&NR=1


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff "Daydream" ---> Aufwachmusik... xD


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - Not Afraid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PQ36pBUkOFk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PQ36pBUkOFk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/19tKRNdjmtc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/19tKRNdjmtc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The imperial March - John Williams


----------



## LOGIC (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 ^^


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-dZYOilBJE


----------



## herethic (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9noWHPHqPxg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9noWHPHqPxg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Feuerreiter (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metronomy - A Thing For Me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYB2Mqs24ss
Geiler Song.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff "**** whole Night"


----------



## Jediknight_18 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jack Johnson - you and your heart


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonic Syndicate "Denied" ---> Die Bassistin ist ja mal


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJFjCg0gABI


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Isis - Backlit


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - OMG

Bushido feat. Kay One - Style und das Geld


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZdjqlRn6KOM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZdjqlRn6KOM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aMuf_ekJhOs&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aMuf_ekJhOs&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NonPoint - In The air tonight


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neurosis - Away


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Splash - Always and Forever

(vorher Amon Amarth - Death in Fire )


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets - We Are Godzilla, You Are Japan


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngja2WWbK4k


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kategorie C - Barfuß oder Lackschuh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQHOSewceZs


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder DJ Korsakoff "Daydream" --> Die Frau hat mir einfach angetan


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zum Wetter... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wIRyoh5TClI&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wIRyoh5TClI&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Killed The Prom Queen - Say Goodbye
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GweHZ--Io2Y


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOPKgAU5oE&feature=related


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

uwu lena - schland o schland


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rCaHr1swKU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm0hG1Afe_A


----------



## boss3D (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lifehouse - Halfway Gone*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xodmwwNV18w

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6n7Kn5kp4w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSqqxGaqyg


----------



## -NTB- (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Opheliac das nenne ich mal eine Guten Musik Geschmack  !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80QKG4L5R84 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmOizmkx7Ys


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke Crimson.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBPS_B2f_P4&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3CVwXyFbHg&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MWyLBBq9tkY&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MWyLBBq9tkY&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5ZzLU0Ynbg&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5ZzLU0Ynbg&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YthTvI88S7s&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YthTvI88S7s&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lower Than Atlantis - What A Beautiful Day To Impersonate An Officer


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvn0ewSdwKQ




Dead Swans - Ivy Archway


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYHQvAuXWZc


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*BAP - Kumm op ming Sick:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUI40rrsb5E
Was auch immer man in den Text rein interpretieren und ansonsten von der Band halten mag:
Der Gitarrensound von dem Stück ist einfach genial.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kann immer nur sagen bei meiner Muke MOSH on 

Nur Grindcore geht aber auch net das wird dann auch für mich zu viel. xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GweHZ--Io2Y https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOhGhPHZ5Cc

Das ist zwar keine song aber einfach nur hammer !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mn3nHLUNCc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ8akbP1ki0


----------



## Nomad (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u7a0GeVYKeE&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u7a0GeVYKeE&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBsWHpbJAm0&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTESp-43Cdw&feature=related


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

TON - These Three Things


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bMMV_RoEMxE&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bMMV_RoEMxE&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arnold Palmer - Create The World

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB1a7_y-Cm0


----------



## computertod (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlNpXwZ2fEI


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lady Gaga - Alejandro*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgTFb1mGTLs

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CoRCyfe9pjk&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CoRCyfe9pjk&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqgqum7CkbY&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Pfqgqa7_A&feature=related


----------



## computertod (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

agf-radio.de
Geistige Verunreinigung - Feierabend


----------



## Opheliac (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeuYyQzmiW0&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zF8xZ5-BfKQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zF8xZ5-BfKQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Consecration - Aligator


----------



## Opheliac (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrd8ekwsbjU&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrAxmOvjSYw&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jrAxmOvjSYw&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

butterfly in right helicoid by heaven in her arms


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/74FvpRmi9QQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/74FvpRmi9QQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0BRniAmcjY&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cS13mY715Y


----------



## Opheliac (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIcL1e4IFMY&feature=related


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-sry Doppelpost-


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/otvF_hFVBLk&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/otvF_hFVBLk&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

TechnoBase.fm


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Not afraid - Eminem


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SomaFM - Space Station


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kay One - Bis die Polizei kommt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christmas by Movement of Leaves


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go28OzktmQs


----------



## MrHide (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Pocketful of Sunshine-Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Opheliac (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqOllVDSS64


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHQ3sFqlF10


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blumentopf "Die City schläft"



Edit: NOW!

Dropkick Murphys "Johnny I hardly knew ya"


----------



## LOGIC (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Stereo Love (Scotty Bootleg remix)*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV_fGs4zhcQ​


----------



## LOGIC (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*I LOVE HOUSE MUSIC - SEXIEST ASS FROM THE WORLD 2010 *


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD6jZbRtb_s​


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blumentopf "Schweiss"


----------



## Dr.Speed (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica: Master of Puppets in der S&M Version

Edit: Volbeat: Still Counting

Reedit: Slash: Ghost


----------



## computertod (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

J.B.O Ich liebe dir


----------



## Dr.Speed (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geil. Noch jemand der gerne J.B.O. hört.

Now Playing: Metallica - Sad but True- S&M Edition


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fire for a dry Mouth von between the Buried and Me


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - I shipping up to Boston

danach: Members of Mayday - Culture flash (ich mag Oldies )


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PekfUJBwmk


----------



## Opheliac (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdcUZVcKMrg


----------



## LOGIC (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Forever Young Remix 2010 *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cTB9PCfhkA​


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6-HFvl9I8k


----------



## Low (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOmtp11AkyA

So genial !


----------



## Opheliac (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfMoh9j-ZVY


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Disturbed - "Another Way To Die" Song


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder etwas Oldschool ausgepackt...^^
Kennts noch wer? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtVKo1z5u-s


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Love (What is Love-Coverversion) - Eminem (feat. Lil' Wayne)


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Slash feat. Dave Grohl & Duff McKagan - Watch This*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7YbDWAFlx0


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED0mnGz_jV0


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

stones from the sky by neurosis


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_kiJht_oJM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_kiJht_oJM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_kiJht_oJM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_kiJht_oJM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Geil  

Silhouette Oblique by Neurosis


----------



## Dr.Speed (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction

Edit: Volbeat - Sad Man´s Tounge


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZOvyB7A90c


----------



## 1337pwn (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppNOrzaAg_M


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du hast - Rammstein.

Ein Lied, dass man sich irgendwie immer wieder anhören muss.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

republic of heaven von fall of efrafa


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0aSfaZQjts


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

für so etwas sollte es Auszeichnungen geben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55jZjqmtgdY&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55jZjqmtgdY&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9fPfmjIMYRc&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9fPfmjIMYRc&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ibkZdr-YPvo&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ibkZdr-YPvo&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

left for dead - left for dead (live)


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nickelback - This Afternoon*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWCeC45pD80

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVUiK5mfYoM


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Population Four - I AM 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTbaaBFwXPo


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJDBERdHzUA&feature​


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisregen - Elektrohexe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYbqJpzY2oE


----------



## Tomatensaft (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Rosenrot


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb1a2NRETyQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ORB - ORB'S ADVENTURES BEYOND THE ULTRAWORLD - Double Album


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKh-_DnJ7n4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir-jkvwp-dQ


----------



## olol (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5zu5buTeM4&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5zu5buTeM4&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Low (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFSrSwol82A


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sun of nothing by between the buried and me


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da die Serie grad mal wieder auf Sky (SciFi) lief... 

*Tangerine Dream - Le Parc* (Theme from Streethawk)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/251iDu6jWJ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/251iDu6jWJ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8WOH3eoCMw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf4CFtIlIfQ


----------



## boss3D (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nemesea - Lost Inside*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smkwz-ihMr0

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nun mal was ganz andres 

Equilibrium - Unter der Eiche

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRx3irfk8OQ


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica: Fuel

Edit: Volbeat: Light A Way


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlzYhFS034g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7wZ37o-eHE


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWCV5wpMJJM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWCV5wpMJJM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

downpour by converge


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tpGRXCp_BXA&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tpGRXCp_BXA&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur hammer das Lied...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-8k04-wp8U


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehnsucht - Rammstein. Nach so einer bescheidenen ersten Wochenhälfte taugt mir das Lied grad' voll.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samy Deluxe - Stumm

Taugt mir gerade voll... Iwie ist da die Wahrheit drin...


----------



## M1ng1 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cragga- mr postman

das lied geht voll ab


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klaas our own way


----------



## Ich 15 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wer das Original kennt sollte sich diese Version anschauen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vHVMuRM2Kx8&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vHVMuRM2Kx8&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

für die psychos unter uns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QejtJWrVpTQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QejtJWrVpTQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zQeEKyE6aOA&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zQeEKyE6aOA&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Amigo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Virtualmismo - Mismoplastico (Shakedown Remix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wtjs5jYYcy8


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - No Love


----------



## Amigo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Detroit!? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OScrghVh15s Original 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAb8Pu-Evo4 Cover 

Könnte auch schön unter Sahnestücke mit rein!


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schön Uzi 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfJe8hQ8ha0&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfJe8hQ8ha0&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nAdaQhitdKg&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nAdaQhitdKg&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

bissl nostalgisch dieses Mal


----------



## Low (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afl3E-SMU7c

Die Frau ist einfach Bombe. Bei dem Lied muss man sich einfach die nächste Frau schnappen und mit ihr dancen.


----------



## Amigo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Coyu & Edu Imbernon - El baile alemán (Original mix) * 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZKYHO3-o7s

Der geht immer!


----------



## boss3D (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Taio Cruz - Break Your Heart*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_SI2EDM6Lo

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51NSvk5cH3Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHQeAkP61w0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaKgKcND05I


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMgOXShq-Eo


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH1UmMu3R7o


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seatbelts ftw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oSYZmTguXP8&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oSYZmTguXP8&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/it4992Bfj2Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/it4992Bfj2Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MAG1av1RWME&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MAG1av1RWME&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Eine Geile deutsche Band


----------



## shiwa77 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HBjDZMJUduo&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HBjDZMJUduo&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Pikus (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

God Forbid - To the fallen Hero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMwhJ6JV25Y


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*SITD - Lebensborn* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhgDCX-BdC8&feature=related


*Corpsefucking Art-Scooby Doom             *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROt3MtnzdFs&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R9Yp-wcAVk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP-tzCB8afs


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PKIAkPI0_cw&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PKIAkPI0_cw&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Outblast vs. DJ Korsakoff "Unleash the beast"


----------



## dome793 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disco Pogo


----------



## eXitus64 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skindred - Rat Race


----------



## Bääängel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machine Head- The Blackening (Album)


----------



## eXitus64 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feindflug - Kahle Bedrohung


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Edward maya feat. Vika jigulina


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve Angello feat Laidback Luke- Be


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JkRU_jwLPg


----------



## FreshStyleZ (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

antoine lavenant - stoned
für alle die house & techno lieben ein muss!


----------



## CeresPK (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2-HOaIO7Wg

und gleich danach dies hier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1osh2UeIEs


----------



## eXitus64 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Combichrist - This Shit Will **** You Up


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Haifisch


----------



## kuki122 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joe Cocker - Summer in the city


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fireflyes


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zufallswiedergabe von Rise Against und The Gaslight Anthem


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spencer & Hill - Right on Time

Was für ein porno Lied ! 






 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIGLBWp8j-g​


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spencer & Hill - Young Love

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86Yhbx9wgRk​


----------



## Opheliac (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkDX5mcILrg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUcUCUIHNwA


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmL9uTaiXaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWV8mbrHw5M


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taugt !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zepQBwCHjOs


----------



## boss3D (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Edward Maya ft. Vika Jigulina - Stereo Love (Scotty Remix Edit) 			*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-9XWtOjPxM

_Original Version_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1yFS9ji1xw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYGc3sf4-iE


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klick >> Pussycat Prolls feat. $cheiß-T -- Köln-Porz (Halt die Fresse! RMX) << Klick

Klick >> Pussycat Prolls feat. Fifty Sven - Du Opfa! << Klick


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbFlM6pFjso&feature​


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KIiUqfxFttM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KIiUqfxFttM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P44AXrv_GwI


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stereo Rocker - LOL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QoD19COAFvk&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QoD19COAFvk&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eths - V.I.T.R.I.O.L.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJtJ7Jlu46s


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1YpsMODUmE


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLTJBd6wdPQ


----------



## Opheliac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ras5DSSq88c&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e322_DNkh88


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WE 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVKzeyyO5AA&feature​


----------



## Opheliac (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qajfNeyNV_I


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDuW3NvjqJY&feature​


----------



## herethic (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dreimal Kommerz einmal ein normales

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oN9WvkfJu8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRM8ydGGExU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8iTN88cY2g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaA2Juj63G8


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meine erste Platte wo ich die Nadel innen auflegen mußte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCVrTqvvMPo&feature​


----------



## boss3D (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lots || SAVE OUR SEEKER - Obesesssion by innerpartysystem 	*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0BOwf9InwI

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiCGx8P7eYU


----------



## Opheliac (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wItol_O1bLM&feature=related


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awT3gwmiLX8&feature​


----------



## Low (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY


Das Lied ist so geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil !


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spider Murphy Gang - Sommer in der Stadt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WwGl_7yd3o

Hab die Orginal-Cd davon daheim


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hymne des Tages...

*Eminem feat Rhianna "Love the way you lie"*


----------



## GxGamer (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für das Spiel hab ich mir wieder ne Xbox besorgt, jetzt muss das Spiel nur noch ankommen 
Solange begnüg ich mich mit dem Ohrwurm 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vsKCWoodIis&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vsKCWoodIis&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - Across Five Years


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stkXMHn4uQI


----------



## Low (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I fuc*ing love this song !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY


----------



## Elkgrin (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RA-lXK0c0g

Uffie - Pop the Glock. Hab' nich gewusst, dass Kompakte so abgehen können.


----------



## Opheliac (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KajQr5aIPg


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohrwurmgefahr...^^ Nicht wahr Mieze? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGaOejj8lkI


----------



## Miezekatze (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh ja, Pain


----------



## Opheliac (2. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASl5gTctrs0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEf4nPF8Q_4


----------



## boss3D (3. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Linkin Park - The Catalyst*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ds9_M__lNU

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (3. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3DX2LS3nuc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bydK1DwPfoY&feature=related


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zp78kGMYTI8&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zp78kGMYTI8&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## shiwa77 (3. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Dj Beauty & Mind Hunters - Secret     *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PRrqPwgzpAk&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PRrqPwgzpAk&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>​


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiGxAngd2pM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6-HFvl9I8k


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yT7aFKtxcuI&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yT7aFKtxcuI&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EDaB1S_6E0E&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EDaB1S_6E0E&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iy61r3Qkm6o&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iy61r3Qkm6o&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZR1Xd9UjLU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnZeA8USz20&feature=related


----------



## roadgecko (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ohrwurmgefahr...^^ Nicht wahr Mieze?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGaOejj8lkI



Kranke sch****


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Kranke sch****



Mir taugts...^^ Und Mieze auch...


----------



## Miezekatze (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mir taugts...^^ Und Mieze auch...



Genau so siehts aus


----------



## taks (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Darke Horse - Flat Screen Suicide


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsRX1ntM6mc


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Van Halen -  Running with the Devil


----------



## Opheliac (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVv0ZLoFijk


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDuW3NvjqJY&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - For whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylOCIP54PIQ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ltd. 
Der gute alte Rotten.


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AflIFi2Dhjo&feature​


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BG0oJD2Nic&feature​


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RBtcqRE0ME


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das war noch richtige Musik, nicht wie heute das rumgeheule da 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHfCMh-G-s


----------



## taks (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spunge - Kicking Pigeons


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwJ4ekZd_QI


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das war Musik. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hSW67ySCio


----------



## Opheliac (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5i4rNufIfM&feature=related


----------



## Low (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26HdYtSF5Vs

Boar rockt das Lied mit guten PA-Boxen :O


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Orion


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia - Leave The World Behind



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K86QElC9qIM​


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WE .........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra8VTlXVqUQ&feature​


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Domino Dancing - Your are my Sunshine*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuKsj0yfj38​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candlemass - Tales of Creation LP


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdRs1gKpeGg&feature

Und für die jüngeren 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayLgauCPxIU&feature​


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Apocalyptica - Hope Vol. II


----------



## herethic (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZVKxZ8QUMY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI9AW5zLwDQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsN-iLVpcZg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VdTz3be3Pc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYL8CXYWcs8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGbN7FVpZyo


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivXc5U2z07E&feature





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T7D45A8Vp4


----------



## T'PAU (6. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/75KDyFiZxVo&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/75KDyFiZxVo&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (6. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izWR1Gvib6k&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxKOXa0jb2s&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mcFYa2XozI&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTt-wftDduU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJEHjq9uR2Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD213hVEBC0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvFMVWozM3I


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geht mir seit dieser Nacht nicht mehr aus dem Schädel^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yey3JWKMlcE&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yey3JWKMlcE&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mir gehts ähnlich mir geht der hier, nicht mehr aus dem Schädel 

Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina - Stereo Love

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aH4d1-hCXQ​


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hab nen Ohrwurm von dem: Disturbed Decadence

@JonnyB1989 Das Lied geht mir wenn ichs wieder hör auch lang nich ausm Kopf


----------



## Opheliac (9. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTP7vv5Zy3U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sdx6XL89vY


----------



## GxGamer (9. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich zappe mich gerade durch Zelda Reorchestrated  Listen
Muss einfach mal wieder sein


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/evDOp8HzGfY&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/evDOp8HzGfY&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8lZqwOdFJJU&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8lZqwOdFJJU&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (9. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8-t7dGXApg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKs_JwcT_jY&feature=related


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8de2W3rtZsA
JA MAN!!!


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyhLc_QfQUk


----------



## alm0st (11. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SixxA.M. - Life is Beautiful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PYlS_kmxES0&hl=de_DE&fs=1?color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PYlS_kmxES0&hl=de_DE&fs=1?color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Snowballed - AC/DC 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQKpMRetkB0


----------



## Opheliac (11. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRjPKyxCjRI&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkBN1_9cXvE


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXLeOz9y1QU


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RATM _ Killing in the Name of 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjDPWP5GKQA


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbMqqtnvLTY
Ein klarer Beweis dafür dass Meg doch etwas bremst.


----------



## boerigard (12. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Beau Brummels - Laugh Laugh (1965)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA7x_MCZplQ


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*OneRepublic - Marchin' On*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qih7jd0m0yI

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0i4Z1mbraI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyR2msafKzQ&feature=related


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtbnJai3f4?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtbnJai3f4?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CmSnLPZMnA?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CmSnLPZMnA?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bsckM_bcFLU?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bsckM_bcFLU?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QWoIePEaJ_I?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QWoIePEaJ_I?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rb14a0dSAvY?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rb14a0dSAvY?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3mcq-JzmnQ?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3mcq-JzmnQ?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Haha,man sieht die Vids gar net


----------



## Opheliac (13. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWeIw7SxQUE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAdJU-JdbvQ&feature=related


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr schöne Musik ,gäb es die doch heute immer noch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpqdLqYYpoY


----------



## computertod (13. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Stunde des Siegers @ agf-radio.de


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

zum entspannen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MifTJijySrg?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MifTJijySrg?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Vielen Dank jetzt klappt es wieder 

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb14a0dSAvY&feature=related


----------



## taks (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Delta Spirit- White Table


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS6uCZhCBTI



@masterchief:

du darfst nur den youtubecode (z.B. OS6uCZhCBTI )benutzen, nicht das was du angehängt hast.


----------



## Fatpet (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG3ZNLJdndE


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib1cjwn7bSU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsckM_bcFLU&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CmSnLPZMnA&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWoIePEaJ_I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUtbnJai3f4&NR=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3DX2LS3nuc&feature=player_embedded#!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG-wT551s1s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxCOew_gbCc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk_qKlXDV1A&feature=related

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## taks (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Distillers - Die On A Rope


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnOlpCjmpI


----------



## kassi (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geiler Mix Masterchief, Speedcore und We Butter the Bread with Butter,...Leute gibts... 

Höre gerade WBTBWB - Willst Du mit mir geh'n?


----------



## Opheliac (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNFz0eTgaDg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mvosO2KlZI&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OJn7hONc3s&feature=related


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Modell - Rammstein


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



kassi schrieb:


> Geiler Mix Masterchief, Speedcore und We Butter the Bread with Butter,...Leute gibts...
> 
> Höre gerade WBTBWB - Willst Du mit mir geh'n?



Hehe, ja ab un zu höre ich auch mal so Speedcore zuegs un so 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmzTFVlES_I


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8mE4UYzIS8


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ahhh, unbeschreiblich....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hmm, YT-Player einbetten ist ein bissel schwierig momentan hier? 

Gossip - Four Letter Word (Rock am Ring 2010)


----------



## taks (14. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - T&C


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMywVXWXQeE


----------



## Monocus (15. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genesis - [_Selling England By The Pound (1973)_] *The Cinema Show* [_10:43_]


----------



## Radagis (15. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was älteres

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eptT2O82OZg&p=DBCC389612999A7D&playnext=1&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkBvpotUKPU&feature=related 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDfaWiSWfiM&feature=related


----------



## Opheliac (15. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCH0psvsh6k&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX3WH8fe-Cw&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu1iaKU_fUY


----------



## Pikus (15. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Job for a Cowboy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8GyUDlNWDc


----------



## Opheliac (15. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyRPQAZoP1A&playnext=1&videos=csAsnAXUdbo&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh%2Bdiv-1r-2-HM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQsejymqh4s


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wo ist nur die schöne Musik geblieben? sie ist heute "so far away" entfernt von der guten alten musik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AA64eCt2zs


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Job for a Cowboy



Uhja  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA98Tery7Q4&feature=related


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8HXFe4jvR0?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-8HXFe4jvR0?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weezer - Sandwiches Time


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw7U5hNvxE8


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftV1-clFjaY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGUw_BihQc0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fDYw7m0vKE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p404Rudns0E


----------



## Low (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vzNrh08xQo
Die Typen bocken einfach


----------



## herethic (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKs9rmgxDrQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kabzgp2H55M


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9gYM3ODoCo&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0t7EASVzpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B71h_hz3nw&feature=related


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Disturbed Stupify


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ZCi-eGOR4&feature=related  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHdopiRlgyA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4I5tdz77w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yr5rn3Sv_4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgW-SNRnB6E


----------



## Nucleus (17. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Rob Zombie - Superbeast*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_fsbR2CcU8


----------



## Opheliac (17. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsr0pwihGto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3CdIDzzgZg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlvsUHp4mX4


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUsfC2lkPlc

dauert insg 39 minuten ;D


----------



## shiwa77 (17. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Microtune & Takter - Monkeycage (Steven Beyer´s LAAWRA RMX)

Irgendwie schwierig in letzter Zeit hier Videos einzubinden... Meistens klappt´s nich


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc1i1O9pALg


----------



## Opheliac (18. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT33gTZNQik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEpuWedCJ8U&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOQMRdA34Y4&feature=fvw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns of Brixton - Cap Adare 
Geiles Album


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzdwokdQjwI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeNSewo4Lq8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBQLoTeM7h8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-EHJZ-hjzc


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dVP7N9_Q6hs?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dVP7N9_Q6hs?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## taks (19. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deaf Havana - Friends Like These


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zPmv2MC6I4


----------



## Opheliac (19. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1Ad2OddXc8&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKxAAk0JB9s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA_X0TFQATA&feature=related


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - der Charlie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmU-GsU_fYE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9aKf0J8aYg&NR=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqvkOz7-eXU&feature=related


----------



## taks (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lemonheads - It's A Shame About Ray


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMLPw6KvSJs


----------



## Falcon (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal das Niveau hier bisschen heben :p

"When the Wild Wind Blows" aus dem neuen The Final Frontier Album von Iron Maiden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7s1esAptg


----------



## taks (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das richtige für nen herrlichen Sommermorgen 



The Vines - Vision Valley


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkHWX-VARYk


----------



## Nomad (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sWb1iR2mzM


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csqodzqMTnY&feature​


----------



## Opheliac (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTGBwWbPfmI&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY8vWAv4rfk&feature=related


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonata Arctica – My Land

Ein unbeschreiblicher Song.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was für ein geiles Stück Musikgeschichte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t-d2dNeCFc&feature​


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

What´s the matter baby?
Dire Straits

Wie jeder Song der Dire Straits einfach unnachahmlich!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GszRGpYMgRs&feature=related


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnj_zyTc-20&feature​


----------



## Opheliac (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL8XL9v8vU4


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwvEjeWX-9s&feature​


----------



## Opheliac (21. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJC024cZxDA


----------



## Nucleus (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*In Extremo - Spielmannsfluch*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jysA8eHBWsY

Es regnet,
es regnet Blut!
Es regnet,
den Spielmannsfluch!


----------



## Opheliac (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOZcOOWacZc


----------



## Pikus (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Suicide Silence -> Girl Of Glass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08eZq1wC-zI


----------



## Opheliac (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM0jXgGsP4I


----------



## herethic (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVHkiBmwqGg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGie7_z74_U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D22tbx3ffk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON76gDgkzSg


----------



## Sesfontain (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

david guetta feat wynter gordon -dirty talk (laidback luke remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os9R_8--mn8&feature=related


----------



## T'PAU (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gossip - Heavy Cross (Rock am Ring 2010) <-- klick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WlXOLLek2qw?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WlXOLLek2qw?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



edit: grrr, warum funzt die YT-Funktion in letzter Zeit kaum noch?


----------



## taks (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du darfst nur den Code nicht die ganze Adresse eingeben. Bsp.: b_8U93SvVyY



The Distillers - City Of Angels


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_8U93SvVyY


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hy taks ....gute Wahl 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V833lzt3G_o​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Opheliac (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dt93AFxJYA&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xeHiTmx5AU&feature=related

auf den film bin gespannt


----------



## The_Freak (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Electro Swedish House Mafia - One (Original

Man war das nen Track auffer Loveparade !


----------



## Opheliac (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mssx3KptQMM&feature=PlayList&p=0F38F8F57AC92704&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## serafen (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Irgendwie genial: *Mumford & Sons "Little Lion Man"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E



Auch geil: _*Far East Movement feat. The Cataracs And Dev "Like A G6"*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvgJEznqtms



Für den Sommer ganz gut: _*Sean Kingston feat. Nicki Minaj "Letting Go - Dutty Love"*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBOYefrid5E


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPajZ0074Ks


----------



## Nucleus (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



serafen schrieb:


> Irgendwie genial: *Mumford & Sons "Little Lion Man"*




Geiler Song 

Bei mir läuft:

*Clutch - Electric Worry*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Bei mir läuft:
> 
> Clutch - Electric Worry



Bei mir the mob goes wild...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Lw0BkoXpI


----------



## T'PAU (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz52wmJKAD4

Hmm, ist das mit den YT-Codes hier mal geändert worden? Bisher brauchte ich bei Youtube nur auf "Einbetten" klicken und den ganzen Schmompatz hier zwischen die YT klatschen. Jetzt halt das was beim Youtube-Link hinter "v=" kommt.


----------



## serafen (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*30 Seconds To Mars - Hurricane*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWKRVI4V3ns&hd=1


----------



## Pikus (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pikachu... ääh Breekachu!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbxJqq9coy4


----------



## Sesfontain (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta feat. JD Davis - This is not a love song


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPYEw29o1k4&feature​


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geiles Ding

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28T9628Eok


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwRbw6fwAkg​


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mann, DAS ist Musik, das ist unglaublich, so Musik ist wirklich die erfüllung, für sowas wurden instrumente gemacht.... Heute kann man leider keine vergleichbaren Kunstwerke mehr finden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB76nlHc59o


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Mann, DAS ist Musik, das ist unglaublich, so Musik ist wirklich die erfüllung, für sowas wurden instrumente gemacht.... Heute kann man leider keine vergleichbaren Kunstwerke mehr finden




Das war noch richtige HANDARBEIT.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ja, das war noch richtige MUSIK! Die heutigen sachen kann man kaum mehr "musik" nennen, is ne beleidigung für dieses Gut...


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## Uziflator (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWLXQ9DX4Sk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGLwqtOF_XY

Ging mal anders^^



OT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vayi3yceSU


----------



## herethic (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicht den Einbettcode sonder die ID...

Bei Distubed Decadence wäre das pWLXQ9DX4Sk

Und bei Danko Jones First Date yGLwqtOF_XY

@ Topic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0ka0ig8nDQ


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> The Catalyst - Linkin Park



finde ich eine schande was Linkin Park da rausbringt. Alles vor Minutes to Midnight war viel viel besser. Seh ich halt als Linkin Park fan so.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied gefällt mir aber besser als das komplette Minutes to Midnight-Album.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Lied gefällt mir aber besser als das komplette Minutes to Midnight-Album.



Da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben. Ich vermisse halt den Alten Style. Chester kann wohl nichtmehr so. Oder will net.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa-NPcWjfz0&feature




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlZ-NEMt_iI


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben. Ich vermisse halt den Alten Style. Chester kann wohl nichtmehr so. Oder will net.


 
Dem stimme ich 100%ig zu! Linkin Park war mein "Einstieg" in die Metalwelt, aber durch minutes to midnight haben die ein echt schlechtes album abgeliefert. Ich habe da einfach Songs wie Papercut oder Forgotten vermisst...


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



thrian schrieb:


> Nicht den Einbettcode sonder die ID...
> 
> Bei Distubed Decadence wäre das pWLXQ9DX4Sk
> 
> Und bei Danko Jones First Date yGLwqtOF_XY


Nicht *mehr* den Einbettcode. Bis vor... ähm... "kurzem" ging das aber damit problemlos. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVRreyfxGGo


----------



## ShiZon (24. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bangles - Eternal Flame

*Hach* jetzt wird's kuschelig


----------



## taks (24. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Biffy Clyro - Questions and Answers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR4U8MzuQtk




noch ne Neuentdeckung 


Inseminate - Down To The Bone


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOQxk5Rc1u8



und noch was 


Down - Stone the Crow


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLbrJxGtro


----------



## T'PAU (25. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*R.I.P.* Charles Haddon von _Ou Est Le Swimming Pool_, der sich letztes WE direkt nach einem Live-Konzert in Belgien das Leben nahm! 

Ou Est Le Swimming Pool - Dance The Way I Feel (Cover-Version)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWuPVMwfVdA

Original:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLLlSDpdPdE


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Guns N' Roses-Civil War


----------



## Rizzard (25. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6H3GsU6X-A


----------



## computertod (25. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden - Fear of the dark


----------



## serafen (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Song für die Ewigkeit: *Johnny Cash - Hurt*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s




P.S.: Und um Klassen authentischer und besser als von den Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knZIxsJGvjU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eGH8xRp9PI


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhCOu-9JbOg&feature=related

Pantera-Domination
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXVITJeYYQ8


----------



## Nucleus (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Linkin Park war mein "Einstieg" in die Metalwelt



Diese "Band" und _Metal_ in einem Satz zu bringen ist schon... mutig 

*Equilibrium - Blut im Auge*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yom8nNqmxvQ


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXqEMuXGK08


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtD4Yx61_NM&feature=related


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zeit für Mucke 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BGXUBClEi4&feature




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nucleus (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein Soundtrack zum Joggen: 

*Dimmu Borgir - Puritania*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kQE-4aOkiU


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpGhIP-nSJE&feature​


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True :Genial  

Was ich gerade höre :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya_WkRQbIG0


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NS7Zuh9YI&feature






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

War zwar weit vor meinem Jahrgang, aber sowas höre ich auch schonmal gerne


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehVzQiV_RhE&feature=related


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mucke ...bass .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE190Dt95Hs&feature



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmBXKgBBMCw&feature​


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*t.A.T.u. - All About Us*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yP4Nm86yk0

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



boss3D schrieb:


> *t.A.T.u. - All About Us*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yP4Nm86yk0
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Richtig giel das Video is in der BRD nicht ansehbar 

BTT:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEDc_Mt6IH0


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^hehe ....egal sind doch eh nur die russischen Kommerzgören 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP4qCXLGwvQ&feature​ 
​


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOLgBgnnUUE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH35ahbWO_E&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsckM_bcFLU&feature=related


----------



## kassi (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X-yqPhItr8?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X-yqPhItr8?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



kassi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-yqPhItr8



so passts


----------



## kassi (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke, ich vergesse immer wieder, wie man die einbettet


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDEq51H3grc&feature=related


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxMxE420uQo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MfgkIqERwzw&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTMQvqpe8B4&feature​


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfbhy8JCe4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7QzVrfT-U&feature


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hicks ...wenn ich noch in der Lage dazu wäre würde ich es erklären ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgEhFHFy9D0​


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8mkkZH0cuY&feature=channel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWt1n7tI0Kw


----------



## The_Freak (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

matchbox 20 - busted

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYYSVsFOV5I


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - New Divide

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuMXait5auc


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHdopiRlgyA&fmt=18


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGGNBHu_hl4&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEQLZupog5I&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RUN-DMC Featuring Stephan Jenkins of Third Eye Blind -- Rock Show


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@opheliac 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0c1ut46Yk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IeZIfbPKzGE&feature=channel

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rb14a0dSAvY&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17589IxRrfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BeuYyQzmiW0&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNiSoBUhKNU&feature=related

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDniQN64N_c&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> ...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBP8imm03Mo


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WBTBWB sind einfach geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1l0r6BkL0


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_GtK3N6aU8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyvMbwuNA_I&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKy2ou2kh70&feature=related


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> WBTBWB sind einfach geil



...NOT!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeHiTmx5AU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xeHiTmx5AU


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Opheliac schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_GtK3N6aU8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyvMbwuNA_I&feature=related
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKy2ou2kh70&feature=related


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENjlV4rFB20


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> ...NOT!
> 
> YouTube - Inception - 12. Time




Ääähm... Doch!? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ZvJ1AC1DA

kein flamewar jetzt, bitte. hab grad kein bock drauf


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxbp-_kuOR4&feature=related


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ääähm... Doch!?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ZvJ1AC1DA



Einfach zu geil    und SFOSOD ist auch cool 

Haha 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLyTrsk1Ey8&feature=related


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Einfach zu geil    und SFOSOD ist auch cool
> 
> Haha



/sign

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF7oCKiVt_U


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aZcZ2Um2Yg


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Elvis Presley funeral American trilogy

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Radagis (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> YouTube - Elvis Presley funeral American trilogy
> 
> Einfach nur geil!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=101r44L7qfo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbJ_NnJK8lE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj8GUdjgWrg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQcyjVo6jno


----------



## taks (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Schoolyard Heroes - Bury the Tooth of the Hydra and a Skeleton Army Will Arise


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbgzymItJ-Y


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treibhaus - Hass


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AflIFi2Dhjo&feature





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth - Death In Fire


----------



## Opheliac (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx-yDuhZ0-c&feature=related


----------



## nulchking (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBVqFBwwX7E

Mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter wenn ich das hör


----------



## Nucleus (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Hypocrisy - Weed Out The Weak*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxEim1Li6ZY


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach unglaublich  nur leider is hier das intro nich drauf, das is auch schön...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4EH1UbPQek


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rosetta - Ross128


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q3kUiSt0xk&feature=related


----------



## NoNameGamer (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum einschlafen noch Rammstein - Stripped. 

Um 5:30 startet dann House of Pain feat. Guru - Fed Up, sofern ich dann noch im Bett liegen bleiben will, kommt das Same as It Ever Was Album in chronologischer Reinfolge dran.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heirs - Fowl


----------



## herethic (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhcGNN9r1D4


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAr_0dE3tzM&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twbIqjBo8dE&feature=related


----------



## Nomad (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgzSO3yyuUM


----------



## taks (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein bisschen Trancecore und Indietronic 


Enter Shikari - ZZZonked


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrDse_2lEDA



Hadouken - Turn The Lights Out


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4zUaEf5UN4




Und noch eine Neuentdeckung 


Sacred Betrayal - Some Things are Best Left Buried


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEjCp4zeZI8


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMixDv9Sjds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyh4RTHS_NE


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System of a Down -Chop Suey-


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Trackshittaz Alloa bam Fraunz official Video

und das

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCTHdwK4Qbc&p=244677C252E406BB&playnext=1&index=8
@ painkilelr : dir gefällt system of a down?

yeah, zum glück gibts noch welche!

wie findest du suggestions?


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System mag ich eigentlich sehr gerne 

Suggestions ist nicht schlecht, gibt aber bessere...

Now playing:
System of a Down -Toxicity-


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

now palying : 

system of a down : forest


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giA3AdREe6Q


----------



## computertod (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pflanzer - Popieker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-BfcaGS5C4

Holzmichel - Die Antwort
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA4Ac-5k3-s


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1aBGM12TeQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGcxm3VTrKA


----------



## Pikus (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



computertod schrieb:


> http://www.gugalyrics.com/PFLANZER-POPIECKER-LYRICS/136186/
> 
> Holzmichel - Die Antwort
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA4Ac-5k3-s



  Das is ja mal saugeil


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Where My Heart Will Take Me (Faith of the Heart) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yYlWKzMWVc

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (31. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFy9xUV-C1Y&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv5uvikysvM&feature=related


----------



## T'PAU (31. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arkzOlu6GNI


----------



## Dr.Speed (31. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr3WKl-1jNM


----------



## Opheliac (31. August 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFGVon9aKCQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHzINYa8Gr4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCOCiXk6ZMM


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDEQjGIleKg&feature=related


----------



## Opheliac (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a2Q-gTj3bI&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYwdiUPFRCg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sf-wMTR_e0&feature=related


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du hast immer was auf Lager, stimmts 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrzA_nxWITs&feature=related


----------



## Opheliac (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nö
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBbUHRPYdh4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2ewH6Qj0s


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@opheliac: hörst du eigentlich auch musik??

tt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHfCMh-G-s


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild  -Der Tod er holt uns alle-


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @opheliac: hörst du eigentlich auch musik??



tu doch nicht so blöd...
bloß weil du das nicht magst.  

converge - the saddest day


----------



## Pikus (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Ihr müsst mal alle Videos von dieser seite gleichzeitig laufen lassen  echt geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6JPLV13OvY


----------



## Aholic (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4K6ZxDwi34


----------



## Nomad (1. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4sPYylaPc


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-B-cXrItHo


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hVKG9wFelk


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Headhunterz @ Qlimax 2007


----------



## computertod (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

agf Radio Livestream


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

at the gates - cold


----------



## lu89 (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beatles - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Headhunterz @ Qlimax 2007



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFqGuTIp5cA&feature=related


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Asylum - Disturbed


----------



## theLamer (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allez Ola Olé -


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Asylum - Disturbed




Super Titel!

Ich hör grad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MelJF0OsutU:daumen:


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGCONclsxQg&feature=related


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mia- xxxo


----------



## computertod (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Raven Henley - Aus dem Weg
und
Suspekt-Skins und Punks United


----------



## Pikus (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Duality *Paul Gray R.I.P

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytgXavA-7Cs


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da konnte man sich deren Musik noch anhören:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NGEYI3_hrVo?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NGEYI3_hrVo?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja, *RIP Paul Gray* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYNK1vZ3OR0&NR=1


----------



## Pikus (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und noch einer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvjTEDchCCY

Einer der besten Songs mMn



@euMelBeumel: Da is nix^^


----------



## Opheliac (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpLfqaRYhvg&feature=related


----------



## taks (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Powerglove - TETRIS


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kom6b79KY_c


----------



## Pikus (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtBUbSJhVqE


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_V35sV0BYU


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkwof88QWlc

Einfach geil, eine meiner liebsten Lieder von Schandmaul.


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hpQY7Wc5U4&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDJOMUwr0Mw&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTb_JrTWPCA


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - The Razors Edge 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BfTXI6jwM4


----------



## herethic (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*R.I.O.-Hot Girl (Dan Winter Remix)*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n2DWtieI6k

*Unexist - Attack

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCXpxCPZf-8


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 AC/DC - Evil Walks 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc1wsWYfi-M


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpYa3fwBL4c


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebC8yGwnT-0

Saltatio Mortis - Ecce Gratum Live, einfach nur


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot -Duality-


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNqjySRBOBk?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNqjySRBOBk?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAhHX6N4Jr8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rayhp9Wj1KE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDm4IHDztN0

Liam Live oder nicht, ich liebe es.


----------



## nulchking (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpbF27Znn5Q


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6pkcOLyS0g

Alt aber gut, der Spielmannsfluch

Heute bin ich irgendwie In Extremo süchtig, spielt an die vollsten Lieder, stimmt an den vollsten Ton.


----------



## taks (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chevelle - Family System


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdWVjXvFgU0


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBKBI7DOLHA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYe8VMGklUI

Gute alte schottische und keltische Folklore.


----------



## computertod (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pH4W9b8upk


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxdIJxDvjs

Subway To Sally - Krötenliebe


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LLXMzOcgHA


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N90_fryRD9w

Subway to Sally - Erbeermund *Mit Tastatur kuschel*


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madball - Heavenhell


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrkJ12QmDWA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x41PTUnwk0E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r8PmWqKU3k


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Destruction of Xizor's Palace - Joel McNeely (STAR WARS: Shadows of the Empire-Soundtrack)


----------



## taks (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw




Schönes Lied 



Thrice - Eleanor Rigby


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0bG_6S2_LE


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W0U6YFRUaA​


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Eternal Sorrow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yQhqpV0zlM​
Am besten in FLAC und auf guten Anlage, wobei mit meinen Teufel Brüllwürfeln (Concept E Magnum Power Edition @ XFi Xtreme Gamer) hörts sich auch schon super an.


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDKs-kp3Eeg&p=94BB3D7EEBC1C8A5&playnext=1&index=1


----------



## Nucleus (9. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Heute Abend live in Stuggart* - und ich werde dort sein 

*Murderdolls - My Dark Place Alone*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A8MkaQW1wU


----------



## taks (10. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - Paper Tigers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUSzSProPw


----------



## Bääängel (10. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dieses Album ist göttlich.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGFGH1VRIyI


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNWBPucp4Kw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaQvHYLo54U


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp0KaC90KIY


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1.FM High Voltage 

Kick Ass Rock


----------



## Sesfontain (10. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

chelley - i took the night
ich liebe dirty dutch


----------



## FreshStyleZ (11. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - OMG by Usher feat. Will.i.am (HQ)


----------



## computertod (11. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgOJKDGCvgg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paradise Lost - Living with Scars


----------



## taks (11. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab was auf meiner externen Festplatte gefunden 


Ektomorf - Painful But True


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moQCjlKY15A


----------



## FreshStyleZ (12. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Nightcore II: Pretty Rave Girl


----------



## taks (12. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We Are Fiction - *****


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCoOm8nITpc


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Opposable Thumbs by cursed


----------



## Opheliac (12. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMfwhcZNi4&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Q5Ij04ZAw&feature=related


----------



## kero81 (12. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - erb N dub - Bass


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Hangover Soundtrack    Flo Rida Right Round   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miyQhwEJR10

*The Hangover - Belle Stars - Iko Iko*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW4xah9GGN0

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kanon Wakeshima - Still Doll


----------



## computertod (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6n7yPcqypA&NR=1


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus der aktuellen Krombacher Werbung 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKPkxoIFNk8​


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ der 8auer

Kennst du auch die alten Sachen von denen ?
Gefallen mir viel besser und erinnern mich an meine Jugend 

Sowas zb ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWAC4UeWGd0&feature​


----------



## The_Freak (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prodigy - Invaders must die 
Die sind einfach nur hammer, wie ich die liebe diese Band  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ku6gagYh80


----------



## taks (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seemless - The Wanderer


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOO4JlxfqGc



Trapt - Stay Alive


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ1Hl1V9w50



noch eins 


Crossfade - No Giving Up


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdX1HPbJoYY


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hy taks ...weißt du noch von wem das Stück war wo ich geschrieben hatte das ich dabei meinen Drehstuhl geschrottet habe ?

Man bin ich vergesslich ...ich sollte weniger oder mehr trinken 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkHOWejkCoM&feature​


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLd6h5td8G4&feature=related


----------



## taks (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das lied wird mir nie wieder aus dem Kopf gehen  




The Dilettantes - Ready to Go


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKRrD7xz_t4



PS: Wenn du weniger trinken würdest wäre ja deine Leber unterfordert, die arme


----------



## computertod (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU


----------



## LOGIC (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*♫ Best Electro House Music Compilation 2010 Vol.3 ♫*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrCHXU08ubM​


----------



## Nucleus (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Murderdolls - Nowhere*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7jyrEfn54Q


----------



## taks (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Noch ein Stuhlzerstörungslied 


The Real McKenzies - Chip


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8n4ubhaSY


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCA4B25wdGo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv_iwc2Facc


----------



## Pikus (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Ich liebe dieses Game! Auch ohne Kuchen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Burnin Alive 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oekswTa6XEM


----------



## computertod (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynm1uKBNiPE


----------



## taks (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYeGw-bo430


Ratet mal wie alt die ist ^^ 
Hier noch n Video wo man sie besser sieht.


The Pretty Reckless - Miss Nothing


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg



Noch was anderes 


Dropkick Murphys - The Gauntlet


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k37c02SU5wA


----------



## Opheliac (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUkw-fGnMuc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol7Jr_HUttA&feature=related


----------



## black-booom (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dope - Burn


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Das lied wird mir nie wieder aus dem Kopf gehen
> The Dilettantes - Ready to Go
> PS: Wenn du weniger trinken würdest wäre ja deine Leber unterfordert, die arme


 
danke ...ich finde das zu gut und es bringzt mich immer tierisch gut drauf 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz6ctUBosM4&feature​ 
aber das auch ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich bin schon wieder oder immer noch blau ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## boss3D (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_(Für alle, die den Song noch nicht zum 100sten Mal im Radio gehört haben ... )_

*Eminem **ft. Rihanna   **- Love The Way You Lie *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The (International) Noise Conspiracy - Capitalism stole my virginity


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUU1Qb0nZbU





Everything Burns - I'd Die


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwr_ulzuAWc


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte - Lasse reden ( Economy ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPoblHSA_FM

​


----------



## eXitus64 (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Combichrist - Sex, Drogen und Industrial


----------



## taks (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonic Youth - Sugar Kane


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2za82wDzcg


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ab gehts...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrBLqp-s__o&feature​ 

aber bei den Pogues kann ich mir das nicht verkneifen ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SirutCHZ-QI&feature​ 

​


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dave Darell Feat. Hardy Hard - Silver Surfer 2009





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfYqD-PDRY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream on - Aerosmith


----------



## Opheliac (17. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErDRofVx5s&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14fSQk78iHM&feature=related


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MINISTRY - Worthless


----------



## taks (17. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weils so schön war gleich nochmal 


The Real McKenzies - Chip


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8n4ubhaSY


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sam The Sham & Pharaos - Wolly Bolly*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlPoYWN_HDk

WOOOOOLLYYYY BOOOOOOOOOOLLYYY!


----------



## taks (18. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allstars ftw!!!!!!



Smashmouth - All Star


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xxQs34UMx4


----------



## Sesfontain (18. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jesus Luz feat. Fragma - What do you want?


----------



## black-booom (18. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Housetime.fm


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Falling away from Me


----------



## Nomad (18. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdXPQiukoYE

Oh gott, ob ich sowas hier überhaupt kundtun darf?


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5NZ6Tk3uAE​ 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DeluyCdmfU&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Murderdolls - Nowhere*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7jyrEfn54Q

*Murderdolls - Summertime Suicide*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsSaj4ALKFM


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Evanescence - My Immortal*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEfxu-JNxjU

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Murderdolls - Hello, Goodbye, Die*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MA1oU-_tg


*Murderdolls - Rock N' Roll Is All I Got*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6lgArKIZH4

Die band fabriziert einen Ohrwurm nach dem anderen... phänomenal!


----------



## taks (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Ceramic


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQWYtTSSw2I


----------



## T'PAU (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieso ist das auf einmal in den Top 5 Single-Charts in Deutschland? Hab ich da was verpasst? 
Aber klasse Interpretation des Songs imho! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL7Caq1UJ2Y


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GVEUWyxkbQ


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eiszeit - Eisbrecher


----------



## nulchking (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gZtaV8Swas


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi9RPuJHwv8&feature​


----------



## Pikus (20. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A day to Remember 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd-lbg1QQ-Y


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queens of the Stone Age - Burn the Witch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA92WepJdPQ


----------



## computertod (20. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - 20 Jahre
und
Böhse Onkelz - Ich mache was ich will


----------



## taks (20. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Midnight Swim


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAj8OEHj8fI


----------



## computertod (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmJUtQeiQzA


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - The God That Failed


----------



## taks (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Senses Fail - Still Searching


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hI_xeuUI6E


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Calling - Wherever You Will Go*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57z95p_xwes

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - (Compassion) As Skull Fragments on the Wall


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYztuD-gfbU


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - Not afraid


----------



## taks (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - After the Eulogy


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGPe24ktHEU


----------



## püschi (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name

oldie but goldie


----------



## herethic (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nosferatu - When Angels cry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we1277mqwLk


----------



## taks (21. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Refused - New Noise     


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJa3eUczYaM


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

30 Seconds to Mars "This is War"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZygbcZtI_k


----------



## Pikus (22. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBjDZMJUduo


----------



## taks (22. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Vines - Mary Jane


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd_2TP58ZQ0


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spencer&Hill - Flat


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brennan Heart - Live @ Qlimax 2007


----------



## Nucleus (23. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Flogging Molly - Rebels of The Sacred Heart*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdlkx_cIqtE


----------



## computertod (23. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4


----------



## Opheliac (23. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6cd8uhFe7E&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R0FPZCm5Vg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzkAPXcG47s&feature=related


----------



## taks (23. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Schoolyard Heroes - Attack of the Puppet People


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFpv1B_zhW8


----------



## Nucleus (24. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bloodbath - Outnumbering The Day*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFom-4Lnj9E


----------



## Opheliac (24. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzNKs1c3w14&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3FAPPu2i-E


----------



## taks (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

noch ne Super Band wiederentdeckt 


Hoobastank - The Reason Is You


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h0o4NfmCa4



Hoobastank - Out Of Control


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E17HnEMloDc


----------



## Impact (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - The Warning


----------



## Sash (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABiT4NnRGbE
^^die guten alten 80iger..


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fantastic justice von criplled black phoenix


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Break Some Off


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genau das brauch ich gerade 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4pLoRgQ_HM&feature

und jetzt auch ganz viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Opheliac (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Kult​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXULwgzezUg


----------



## computertod (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU


----------



## herethic (25. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cascada - Bad Boy (fast remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3H4KQ4wpTA


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bon Jovi - What Do You Got* _(new single)_ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7VPH3jPYJY

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Opheliac (26. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7mKcI4_5xE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjkvv10Egmo&feature=related


----------



## FreshStyleZ (26. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - House & Electro 2010 | Dj ChiLLa #10 [HQ]


----------



## taks (26. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ipsystrangers - For Humor And Hope


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AObHJQ-WLTM




Evile - Burned Alive


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rac3BqjJvNU


----------



## Nucleus (26. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bathory - Twilight Of The Gods*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_w72-AsoGQ


----------



## Cr@zed^ (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad Sin "cursed" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1GmylQIwfo


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Queens of the Stone Age - Burn the Witch
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA92WepJdPQ


Haha, wie typisch. Mal wieder ein frisch gesperrtes Video. Manchmal denke ich, dass sich ein Youtube-Mitarbeiter einfach nur meine besuchten Videos anschaut und dann alles löscht oder sperrt.



Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQ560bfOMI


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

30 seconds to mars   "this is war"


----------



## FreshStyleZ (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie (Andrew Spencer Jumpstyle Remix)(with lyrics)


----------



## taks (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Schoolyard Heroes - Contra


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na-Dthv6IJo


----------



## taks (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Suicide Machines - Capitalist Suicide


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNGrjPltGTw


----------



## computertod (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dAHY79bb7A&NR=1
und dann noch
nur die besten sterben jung


----------



## Nucleus (27. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bathory - Blood Fire Death*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZYa5-LWAYQ


----------



## omega™ (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxuEl8qkErs


----------



## Gast3737 (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich höre seit Monaten: 181.FM Music Player - Your Lifestyle... Your Music! ~ Free Internet Radio ~ und davon grade eben "kickin country"


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Manes - Terminus A Quo / Terminus Ad Quem


----------



## taks (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - Jack + Ginger


leider kein Video dazu gefunden


----------



## Pikus (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuqREt2VoWk


----------



## FreshStyleZ (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - I like it Enrique Iglesias feat. Pitbull


----------



## Aholic (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - VOLBEAT - Fallen [HD] ROCK AM RING 2010


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCbq40M_Ti0​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nucleus (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Belphegor - Walpurgis Rites*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP6lK9L4tXE


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - C.O.D. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ogXmrZTppA


----------



## Nucleus (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ektomorf - Show Your Fist*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dCtG7sqOuA


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psbs_8kkWqg&feature​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## taks (29. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fuzigish - Roll Another One John



Halifax - A Tint Of Rain


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOv6BmpS2SI


----------



## computertod (30. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2zlKY6HS28


----------



## Maaarc (30. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem's Recovery.
Jeden Tag 5 Stunden durch.
Grade am tothören^^


----------



## kero81 (30. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Exscision - System Check (DUBSTEP)


----------



## Nucleus (30. September 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Belphegor - Hail The New Flesh*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbXrBJ6F9WE


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ceremony


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

iwrestledabearonce - Tastes Like Kevin Bacon


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Sweet - Love is like Oxygen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8


----------



## boss3D (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*James Blunt - Stay The Night*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1yOGhnmYfI

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDJfQBQvnLk


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*
*

Dire Straits - Industrial Disease 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rWuc5kar3Y


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte - Meine Freunde 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnOCIrFg4o


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tiesto feat. nelly furtado - who wants to be alone


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiesto & Paul Van Dyk - Rendevous

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whljIgNh0is​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky1MdVwqcYQ&feature=related


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mt Eden  - still alive


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Asylum - Disturbed

Laut aufgedreht und auf 7.1 bockt sich der Song extremst.


----------



## ph1driver (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - JULIET - Avalon (Jacques Lu Cont Versus Remix Edit w/outro)


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SomaFM  -  Space Sation


----------



## Ceyone (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

De La Soul - Me, Myself and I

YouTube - De La Soul - Me, Myself And I


----------



## Pikus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io


----------



## T'PAU (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7vC5C1Du9Q


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MADRUGADA - Lucy One


----------



## Painkiller (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCY0Ux4Pt-w


----------



## Opheliac (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCH0psvsh6k


----------



## Two-Face (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The golden Ratio - Ace of Base


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhVJ1cgG4_o&NR=1


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Descendents - I'm Not a Punk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuVtij67Wag


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the saddest landscape


----------



## Opheliac (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYqAOwcvLYs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Sea Of Treachery  - Their Own Hell*_


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ghost Inside - Blue And Gold
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLy5aVIMUNk


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uKUH6joeEs


----------



## Pikus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






Opheliac schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYqAOwcvLYs





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JemzcNMX1qw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36U4ez7AzKA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward (Live)


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Belphegor - Bondage Goat Zombie*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4Bc5K9LMmk&p


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candlemass - Tales of Creation


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jimmy Eat World - Spangle


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDzseibuEvg


----------



## computertod (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW-bDzviOxk


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Play Me


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYg9omPYx_M&feature=related

Ich liebe diese Band.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KYUSS - Welcome to SKY VALLEY


----------



## Nucleus (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Amon Amarth - Guardians Of Asgard*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhwHH9zimW4


----------



## Amigo (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OgkOoo4JSk


----------



## Nucleus (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Immortal - The Darkness That Embrace Me*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLJ7XwaElFQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Voivod - Katorz 2006


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeXin8rB0XE


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTLqVlELc3Q


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Electro & House 2010 Mix #3


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAOmO3eqZKs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allein der Name ist doch Göttlich !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AiV76bv9-I

taks und Nucleus habe bis jetzt mit dem Besten musik Geschmack ihr...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwNhKWPXqlg 

Ich liebe Parkway Drive 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVDcwAE1dl0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MucML-KI7Bs


----------



## -NTB- (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Bums Song German


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Di7EAAvd1s&feature=related


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff "Daydream"


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queens of The Stone Age - Rated R


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brennan Heart Live @ Qlimax 2007


----------



## -NTB- (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - 0190 - sex sex sex


----------



## Pikus (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Eifersucht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuhXD8Io7SM


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zur Feier des Tages, da Boysetsfire wiedervereinigt ist 


Boysetsfire - After the Eulogy


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGPe24ktHEU


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chromanova - Goatrance & Psytrance


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Recovery is wieder dabei!


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GZdfRPXkno&feature=related


----------



## herethic (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passt irgendwie zur Energieversorgungsdebatte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSklFgKlGEk


----------



## Nucleus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> taks und Nucleus habe bis jetzt mit dem Besten musik Geschmack ihr...



Danke für die Blumen 

*Amon Amarth - Free Will Sacrifice*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXLoUnOcooc


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfTPXwwRwY4&feature=related

Live Version aber.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach immer wieder geil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZSvgVz_0F0

@Mixxedup: du hörst im ernst die heulboje wa


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Mixxedup: du hörst im ernst die heulboje wa




Ich hör alles, solange es mir auch nur ein Quäntchen gefällt. 
Das ist z.B. eines meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder, wie Linkin Park auch meine liebste Band ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C9R0p5jkxo


----------



## herethic (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Finger und Kadel - *****


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgZGprnJM7A​


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dumdidum...  ...



The Offspring - We Are One


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4R1_xD8DeE




weils grad so gute Laune macht 


The Offspring - Burn It Up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT5t84f31ok


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal wieder was geiles rausgekramt, in der live version wie bei fast allen bands besser als inner studioversion 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnDaEMNLgCI


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pendulum geht ab! Konnte leider nicht beim Konzert in HH dabei sein >_<

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZGHNQUO6AE


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rückblick 2008 von: "Pr!MaR, Silv-R, Scotch, Neek, Rec-Z, Pete Licious, End, Snare, Fame, Summer und Calli"

Wird hier kaum einer kennen^^


----------



## Nucleus (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Emperor - I Am The Black Wizards*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ks29jnKD4o


----------



## taks (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab ne Bravohits gefunden 


DJ's At Work - Some Day


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkTiEEGbfMs


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rückblick 2007 von: "Pr!MaR, Silv-R, Scotch, Neek, Rec-Z, Pete Licious, End, Snare, Fame, Summer und Calli"


Pain´s Edit:

Megaherz "Alles nur Lüge"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Twls2PDuY


----------



## T'PAU (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF4eypUbH7M


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candlemass - Tales of Creation / 1989


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vollgas ist angesagt! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## eXitus64 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sepultura - Roots Bloody Roots


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KPkvn75a6g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWxy3KAKDMg


----------



## Z3NDO (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Testament - Over The Wall


----------



## nulchking (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

Passt zwar nicht ganz im Moment aber egal


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ nulchking 

BTT:

Megaherz "Alles nur Lüge"


----------



## FreshStyleZ (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Swedish House Mafia - One (Your Name) feat Pharrell - Official Music Video


----------



## nulchking (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XwlAiFMsSA


----------



## Pikus (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bullet for My Valentine - Turn to dispair

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAoG0ZyNfFU


----------



## tripod (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

total untypisch...

=> Timbaland - Morning After Dark [ 4:03 ]


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Vom Regen in die Traufe"


----------



## taks (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Donots - Embrace And Price


hmm... nedmal auf youtube das video


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Feuer, Erde, Wasser, Luft"


----------



## taks (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feeder - Pilgrim Soul


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcfS8j5GN7c


----------



## Pikus (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tab0bdyYcMc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We butter sehr geil !!

Aber nun komme ich mal wieder mit etwas für mich Typischen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg0OEYR21Ik


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPcOZcmHO-s


----------



## computertod (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irs-aKgDay8&NR=1


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eins der wenigen Guten lieber von BMTH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slLr3ysp73k


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soul Sanctuary - Afterlife 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stoi0-GQPoE




und grad anschliessend:


The Black Pacific - The System


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbFpoCAB-Nk


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

And One - Bodypop

YouTube - And One - Traumfrau - #7 - Bodypop


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Vom Regen in die Traufe"


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pennywise - Divine Intervention


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En3VAMN2OFY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Nett sicht Nintendo-core^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKy2ou2kh70


----------



## iceman650 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter Crimson, was is das bitte fürn Kack xD

Was ich höre? ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2-b_opVTo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hatt mir gerade eine freund geschickt xD
Finde ich ja mal geil xD und daovn gibt es 5 teile xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lcX7WO06YY


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Promise to make by Amen Ra


----------



## Dorsi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sry klappt nicht einzubinden


----------



## computertod (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC1-rPxPF6Q&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sau Geil!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txyR6QSOfCU


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Rednex - Spirit of the Hawk*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6evVMSZDjFY

MfG, boss3D


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Nett sicht Nintendo-core^^
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKy2ou2kh70



Tut mir wirklich leid, aber das ist kein Nintendocore.

Das ist Nintendocore:



Horse the Band - Bunnies


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVFvRiAWDgk


I hate those shiny bunnies!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Am Kreuz by Amen Ra


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Our Final Hour - Standing In Circles


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2HHtTtnnaE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der zweite sänger macht der nur Oh...?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mn3nHLUNCc
Zwar keine song aber keine Sache trotzdem !

Oki das is Teilweiße echt nur Lustig !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbxleYo3C_s


----------



## Nucleus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Immortal - Blizzard Beasts*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qmGm8SOHPc


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bierpatrioten - Immer Breit


----------



## Pikus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Centhron - Bit.ch of Dreams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhv4iavUxuM&p


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPIfZRxsAb0&NR=1


----------



## tripod (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kreator - phobia
YouTube - Kreator - "Phobia" Cover


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal eine totaler Stillbruch bei mir aber auch so was kann ich anhören !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz-alZxCJwQ

Update:

Höre gerade das Neue Neaera Album an ! Und das Legal !
http://www.metal-hammer.de/Neaera_FORGING_ECLIPSE_alle_Songs_Stream.html


----------



## herethic (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lustige & andere Videos*

Jon Lajoie - Sunday Afternoon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gx3nn6LS6g


Jon Lajoie - Everyday Normal Guy 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmG4X9PGOXs


Boozer - This is Malmö *****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV51l7pLics

​


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ting Tings - Hands

Kommt immer auf Arbeit, ich liebe es^^


----------



## T'PAU (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schon ein Klassiker, aber irgendwie noch nie gehört (erst heute auf Sunshine-live)! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfBwl-Bg3Cc


----------



## Nucleus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Absolut geiler Groove...

*Dr. Feelgood - Milk And Alcohol*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYMrAlcXcB8


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Absolutes MUSS Lied heute 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNDknB7UpFo


----------



## Two-Face (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Colony - In Flames


----------



## Nucleus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



JC88 schrieb:


> Wieso wird das Video nicht angezeigt?



Du musst nur das aus der Url kopieren, was nach "v=" steht.

*Mud - Tiger Feet*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcO1gMnK4MU


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geiles Reggaelied 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTRtL9dm0Fc

mündet in 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EexbUr52mJ4


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb4IaPiEwU8


----------



## DoktorX (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cidinho & Doca Rap Das Armas - Parapapapapapapapapapa


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3KOV4aArBQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MADBALL - Infiltrate the System - 2007

Finest NYC Hardcore-Punk.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - A Thousand Suns


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Gegengift" <--- Album läuft durch!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zguCFjHyVeM


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queens of the Stone Age - Over the Years and through the Woods - Live


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mary Magdalan - Last Remains


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMAVF_sd5xM


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KmPa6_wl14


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pungent Stench - For God Your Soul...For Me Your Flesh


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mit Vollgas in den Abend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYxrCtFlXEA


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - The Second Wrong Makes You Feel Right


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUrg0Elf3gU


----------



## herethic (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*DiscoBitch - C'est Beau La Bourgeoisie(RainDropz!* *Remix Edit)*

*Italobrothers - Stamp on the Ground (Megastylez Remix)

**SHOWTEK - Analogue Players in a Digital World *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB3Oj00p83Q​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Denn Typ habe ich im Abo...der macht Geile Cover !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kICC9FMo-iE Dazu noch das Original! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPyvOBcEz8w


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ordentliches Geknüppel muss beim Zocken sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ich brauch was fetziges damit ich nicht im Büro einpenn. -.-

Daher: ---> Frei.Wild "Vom Regen in die Traufe"


----------



## JC88 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das möchte ich euch auf jeden Fall nicht vorenthalten!

Hammer Stimme, wenn man das mit dem Original vergleicht!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL63pr2WXfI&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=zV90pXY-h1w


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rotterdamer Terror Corps "Bass be louder"


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsYzwW4V-AQ&feature​


----------



## computertod (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwWOY_99-fk&NR=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Di7EAAvd1s&feature=related


----------



## nulchking (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - [HD] Star Wars In Concert: 07 A Hero Falls


----------



## Nucleus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ektomorf - Show Your Fists*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGNotmeQBRM


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ne kleine Playlist mitm WMP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Interpreten stimmen nicht alle, die Liednamen eig schon^^
und die ändert sich eh ständig, is aktueller Stand


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Tito & Tarantula *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p0ShXsdZhU&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True

Saugeiler Song 
__________________________

*Behemoth - Demigod*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o7SamPkmeg


----------



## Wendigo (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @True
> 
> Saugeiler Song
> __________________________
> ...




Da find ich Conquer all ansprechender...


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMt1BNeRH-8&feature




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRK8P94QXxQ&feature​ 
​


----------



## Nucleus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mag beide Songs 

*Behemoth - Conquer All*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsXQvy2_Wno&


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30L2iDGfbfA&feature=related


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish The Escapist!!


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja manche wissen wer der wahre King ist ....Johnny Cash 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96x_FiQIB6E&feature​ 

Und wer A sagt muss auch B hören ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho&feature​


----------



## FreshStyleZ (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Automatikk - Pump Die Hantelbank


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsXe1E7gfNE&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brennan Heart "Just as Easy"


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vader - What Colour Is Your Blood?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Irgendwer steht dir zur Seite"


----------



## KaitoKid (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Team Eimsbush Vol.1


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mudhoney - In 'n' Out Of Grace


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-0kJsucwbQ


----------



## Pikus (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lock'n'Lolli

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWh6lWh9s6k


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Cure Eclipse



36 Crazyfists - Bury Me Where I Fall



hmm... die haben irgendwie alle Videos von denen auf Youtube gelöscht... 



dafür gibts hier was hinter die Ohren 
Macht irgendwie gute Laune 


The Creepshow - They All Fall Down


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXHyuuR8dpQ


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Schwarz & Weiß"


----------



## Sash (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

alphaville - forever young
babylon zoo - spaceman


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild "Hoch hinaus"


----------



## Sash (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENPvfqQK_Iw

^^also wer das nicht kennt hat die 90iger verpennt oder lag da noch in den windeln.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65ExsdDaV50&feature


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M66xAPy7El8&feature


​


----------



## Sash (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

original von kate bush ist besser^^
dario g - sunchyme


----------



## Pikus (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

God Forbid 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMwhJ6JV25Y


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Sash 

Naja ...wenn man bedenkt das Brian Molko den Song spielt um seinen Respekt an Kate Bush zu zollen und nicht um zu covern dann finde ich ist ihm das sehr gut gelungen.
Eigendlich kein Wunder wenn man eine der besten Live Bands der Welt ist 

das erste war übrigens auch ein Cover 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXdXcpNsv4​ 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnMYEJAuk54&feature​ 
An gedenken an Ian Curtis​ 
und nein das ist kein Cover Song​


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nix für schwache Ohren! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TBsYxrMDYo


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKZVPgysY7k&NR=1


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich muss wach werden, daher: 

Rotterdamer Terror Corps ---> "Bass be louder"


Pain´s Edit:

Frei.Wild "Feuer, Wasser, Erde, Luft"


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kommt grad ne halbe Stunde nur Nirvana im TV 


Nirvana - Come As You Are


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o&ob


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYbfkhwYIN8&NR=1


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke - absolute dissent LP 2010


----------



## Pikus (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black & Blue - Bring me the Horizon 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9CnuqNKOYE


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

slow motion vol. 3
bryan ferry - slave to love


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madball - Empire [2010]


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volume am Maximum 

Dry Cell - Body Crumbles


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ8CXG7Y4rw


----------



## Betschi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - B-Front & Frontliner - Magic - Fusion 062-5


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

absolute body control - tapes 81-89 5xcd box


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kasparov "Part of the Project"


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q91LonKd2hs?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q91LonKd2hs?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sash (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Extreme - Raue Spree - Poc Vocem


----------



## Nomad (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llpw5baKd60


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einige werden mich verfluchen das ich dass Video gepostet habe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVhwcOg6y8&ob=av3e

Mehr schlechte als gute Bewertungen. xD


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqp12b61pFo
_Just then, his little brother came in
Holding the milk man's hat and a bottle of gin singing,

La la la la, la la la la, yeah
La la la la, la la la la, yeah
La la la la, la la la la, yeah
La la la, la la la..._


----------



## Nucleus (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder das geile Helltrain-Album ausgepackt 

*Helltrain - Route 666*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuQmYKgl3WY


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Perfect Murder - Black Hate Machine


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - She likes Rock n Roll 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hmlSQZ1ctU


----------



## Pikus (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeah! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viYcU7GSfGY


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - The Prayer Position


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkLxBT_KxCk


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Extremo - Merseburger Zaubersprüche II


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimmu Borgir - Puritania


----------



## Nucleus (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



der Moloch schrieb:


> Dimmu Borgir - Puritania



Saugeiler Song 
_________________________

Hier noch eine Hymne:

*Hypocrisy - Fire In The Sky (Live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y-3YCmF55Q


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Static X - Get to the Gone


----------



## T'PAU (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



thysol schrieb:


> Einige werden mich verfluchen das ich dass Video gepostet habe.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVhwcOg6y8&ob=av3e
> 
> Mehr schlechte als gute Bewertungen. xD


Na gott sei Dank kommt hier in Deutschland nur die übliche Fehlermeldung "Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"! Glück gehabt.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DUBSTEP!
Mt Eden Dubstep - Still alive


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MADBALL - Invigorate


----------



## nulchking (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC4FM1U-WhI


----------



## taks (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Funeral For A Friend - Alvarez


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwJ3Yrr5jEY



noch was ... äähhhmmmm.... interessantes 


Architecture in Helsinki - Hold Music


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uR-jtuUn5w


----------



## T'PAU (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anlässlich der der aktuellen >> Vodafone-Werbung << mal wieder rausgekramt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj_Nlm0871E


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fat Mans War Face ( NEW SONG ! ) bei Myspace Musik - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Black & Blue - Bring me the Horizon



Da waren die noch echt gut aber was jetzt raus ist totaler mülll!!!


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7vnAM1sbE8


----------



## Pikus (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Fat Mans War Face ( NEW SONG ! ) bei Myspace Musik - Kostenlos MP3s anhören, Bilder & Musikvideos ansehen
> 
> 
> 
> Da waren die noch echt gut aber was jetzt raus ist totaler mülll!!!



Stimmt 
wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir "Crucify me" ganz gut gefällt... zumindest er refrain geht voll in den kopf ​_There Is A Hell, Believe Me I've Seen It. There Is A Heaven, Let's Keep It A Secret lalalala 
_
Noch ne geile band ist:

Caliban - I rape Myself

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82T2EM8Llj0


----------



## Sash (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dire straits - money for nothing


----------



## taks (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets - The New Transmission


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZos-Eusilg


----------



## Moritz2000 (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beethoven - Triple Concerto 

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDnez2Ip4wM&[/URL]


----------



## computertod (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMVf9sykJq8


----------



## Sash (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

marylin manson - tainted love


----------



## seth0487 (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - The Unforgiven 3


----------



## Sash (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aloha hey oder so.. ne sansibar von achim reichel.


----------



## taks (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets - Hello Again


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSmld6EE3ek


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yes - Owner of a lonely heart (live) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnDaEMNLgCI&feature=related


----------



## Nucleus (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sash schrieb:


> dire straits - money for nothing



Einer meiner Lieblingssongs 

___________

*ACHTUNG - Böser Ohrwurm!* 

*The Coral - Dreaming of You*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRy8N1P1EUI


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rbleK5Mw-k


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits -  It never Rains 

ein sehr schönes, leider im heutigen müll, untergegangenes lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_AcqYW8zps


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr Geile Band !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrW0OPc27iM

Eternal Lord einer meiner lieblings bands...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg0OEYR21Ik

Und nun noch mehr Krach mit Geschrei 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU



> Noch ne geile band ist:
> 
> Caliban - I rape Myself
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82T2EM8Llj0


Ja der song ist einer der besten von denn überhaupt !!


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Ride the Lightning LP 1984


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=synCWWh0j8A&feature=related


----------



## computertod (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3I-fGo8IdM


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke - XXV Gathering ! Live 2005


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Heavy Bieber - Baby (feat. Scoutacris)


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63IjTtGMfGw


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wolle Petry - Die längste Single der Welt


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylyBPehEAl8


----------



## Sesfontain (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

major lazer ft nina sky, ricky blaze- keep it goin louder(diplo remix)


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtJvVh6VMU4


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild -Allein nach vorne-


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Frei.Wild -Allein nach vorne-



Echt schlecht geworden die Band, und am schlimmsten ist inzwischen gehts ihnen auch nur um die Dollaz

Grad mal ins neue Kid Rock album reingehört...


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jogVsVchWWQ


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - RIde across the river 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHfCMh-G-s&feature=related


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Busta Rhymes/Flipmode Squad - Extinction Level Event - The Final World Front


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein "Amour"


----------



## Sash (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kennt einer: l'aim immortelle - life will never be the same again? wenn ichs jetzt richtig geschrieben hab.. geniale traurige ballade.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ sash
Kenn ich nicht^^ Muss ich mal reinhören.

Was auch gut ist: Megaherz "Alles nur Lüge"


> Wir waren mal groß, hatten jede Menge Pläne
> Ich weiß nicht warum, plötzlich war es rum
> Und wir zeigten uns nur noch die Zähne
> Es ist das alte Spiel, aus Lust wird Frust
> ...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Echt schlecht geworden die Band, und am schlimmsten ist inzwischen gehts ihnen auch nur um die Dollaz




Aber sowas von. 
Hab selten so viele Releases von einer Band in so kurzem Zeitraum gesehn. 
Auch wenn manche davon Re-Releases waren. 
Ihre "punkige" Ader steht ihnen gar nicht.


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigentlich bin ich kein Freund des toten Metals, aber die Band hats mir echt angetan
[YT]YouTube - Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings" Metal Blade Records[/YT]


----------



## Sash (5. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

israel kamakawiwo ole - somewere over the rainbow, einfach kult, nur die besten sterben jung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mike and the Mechanics, so gut wie alle Alben mal durch^^


----------



## Uziflator (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mYAAVkDUME


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Watcher´s Monolith von Agalloch


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p67cql0B4TQ


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZpV6gzkPlg


----------



## computertod (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eight Balls - PNHS (Poppernazihippieschwein)


----------



## zøtac (6. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - One


----------



## Hansaplast (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Solano - deep fish


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The four Seasons - Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Nucleus (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hört diese Lieder und versucht nicht abzurocken...  
Besonders die letzten beiden Songs sind derbst geil 

*Murderdolls - Death Valley Superstars*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSENb9DjTOw

*Murderdolls - Rock N' Roll Is All I Got*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6lgArKIZH4&

*Murderdolls - Whatever You Got, I'm Against It*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ZPPxZTMxA

*Murderdolls - Hello, Goodbye, Die*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MA1oU-_tg


----------



## taks (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was älteres 


Hüsker Dü - Something I Learn Today


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-TccVzt0gU




weils so schön war noch eins 


Hüsker Dü - Eight Miles High


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeqyCwAeT3I


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGAxqZIOIEU


----------



## Nomad (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KLICK

Und wie ich finde ne verdammt gute Quali, oder?


----------



## Fransen (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Kool Savas "Rhythmus meines Lebens" (Official HD Video) 2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVSOpV0LiU​


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v4HHN7Hc4Q


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage against the machine - killing in the name of 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8de2W3rtZsA


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrqR5lXGSB0


----------



## Pikus (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feine Sache, ConNerVos 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1HkhP6HhR8


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nomad schrieb:


> KLICK
> 
> Und wie ich finde ne verdammt gute Quali, oder?



Also wie ICH finde ist die Quali von CD (bevor jemand rummotzt - ich habe die CD gerade im Laufwerk...) wesentlich besser. Die Höhen von der YT-Version sind völlig matschig.

Was ich höre: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3iS2g6Efuw


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8PkVhQ41q4


----------



## Pikus (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hatten wir das schon? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNeQcBEkSck


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Keine Ahnung ist das nicht egal? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlbquyjOvlc


----------



## Pikus (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Docch, eigentlich schon 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yVkYNzS6LY


----------



## Jagiełło (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höre grad End of my Rope von Biohazard.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75bj8IN7FnM


----------



## Opheliac (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTP7vv5Zy3U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3oXnNKESsc


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I1Cpp-rIfA


----------



## Opheliac (7. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqJ0Ml-Nomk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5sOMnxJBlg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-SY1i2sVjQ


----------



## Nucleus (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei YT natürlich gesperrt...

Saugeiler Song 

*Misfits - Dig Up Her Bones*

Und jetzt aktuell:

*Misfits - Scream*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8SPnl3qcso


----------



## Janny (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ? Unheilig - Winterland ? HD Video

schön schön schön


----------



## UnnerveD (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8A_8V5mDUM

Einfach nur schön!


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vorsicht BASS!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPdDOV03Yho


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Orb - Star 6 & 7 8 9 - 1991


----------



## computertod (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qHWJML0Skg


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke - European Super State


----------



## taks (8. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nguru - 1983


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLKMFtJhG_M


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vF4sPwqvW4


----------



## mixxed_up (9. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poyWs95UYCI

Oh mein Gott, das ist der geilste Sound auf dem Planeten!


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das ist der geilste Sound auf dem Planeten!


 
Nicht schlecht. 

T0N - Bloody Kisses (1993)


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKxorSdNGPk


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Static-X "The Only"


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Static-X "The Only"


 
Sehr gut. 

Cathedral - The Guessing Game LP 2010

Ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Eminem feat. Rihanna - Love The Way You Lie (Sun Kidz Electrocore B00tleg) [Rip]


----------



## Pikus (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlzJc6XA6Jc


----------



## Opheliac (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvnEp7S7N2k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRnF78ojRUM&feature=related


----------



## Sesfontain (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uffie - Pop the Glock


----------



## Nucleus (10. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beethoven: Sonate op.27/2 "Mondscheinsonate" (interpretiert von Bernd Glemser)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFkwTlUEWlk


----------



## taks (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dumdidum... 


Slydigs - She's My Rattle Snake


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgqy3CUTwM8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlzJc6XA6Jc



Ja früher villt jetzt sind die einfach nur so was wie TH der HC/Metalcore senze. Einfach nur noch schlecht und für kleine Kinder !


Ihr mal eine sehr Gute band !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctPd_KC7RlA 
Der song is so geil besonders der Letzte Breakdown is der Hammer ich liebe ihm !! Aber besonders Gut kann man dazu Moshen !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmOizmkx7Ys
So Gut war eine LadyGaga Cover noch nie !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxyukclwr-U


----------



## computertod (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PymDJUSAxc


----------



## Pikus (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja früher villt jetzt sind die einfach nur so was wie TH der HC/Metalcore senze. Einfach nur noch schlecht und für kleine Kinder !
> 
> 
> Ihr mal eine sehr Gute band !



Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht 
aber trotzdemfind ich diesen song sowie "Crucify Me" von dem neuen album einfach göttlich 

Aber um hier kein OT reinzubringen noch eine hammer band 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m36gEgv6jig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also was auch extrem geil is die Band
Destruction of a Rose 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thrVhB3EHzM


----------



## Pikus (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hm, feine sache. werd ich mir morgen mal näher ansehen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5CvtKKb3nQ


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch Mehr als Geil is der song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1WEyTMqyJ4


----------



## Janny (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Unheilig - MeinStern


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

unheilig, soviel würg kann man gar nicht auf einmal in die ohren stopfen.... 

egal. jedem das seine.


diary of dreams - if


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qev6SRPVwdQ


----------



## computertod (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIoDxVe8wuY&feature=related


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pendulum - The Island - Pt. I (Dawn) &  The Island - Pt. 2 (Dusk)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kJmKFe2FtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDqLXtuuYUo


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dhdhetuz


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke - The Raven King..    R.I.P Paul


----------



## zøtac (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Enter Sandman <3 
Die Meister des Heavy Metals!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe Krach mit Geschrei xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPyvOBcEz8w


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Metallica - Enter Sandman <3
> Die Meister des Heavy Metals!



Und das wo sie doch seit über 10 Jahren keinen Ton Heavy Metal mehr machen... 

Metallica sind für mich seit St. Anger mehr als tot.


@Topic

*Roger Alan Wade - If You're Gonna Be Dumb   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heqYurmPCVc


----------



## taks (13. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tenacious D - **** her Gently


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYvkRZookFM


----------



## Infin1ty (13. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKf87HPu9o


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crowbar - High Rate Extinction




Nucleus schrieb:


> Metallica sind für mich seit St. Anger mehr als tot.


 
Für mich schon länger, seit  "And Justice for All" 

Traurig, traurig.


----------



## Nomad (13. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1esPluKPQo


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Tenacious D - **** her Gently



Tenacious D sind eine der verkanntesten Bands, die ich kenne.

Ganz großer Sport! Jack Black ist einfach ein Genie 

@Topic

*Sisters of Mercy - This Corrosion* (Extended) --> Ein Jahrhundert-Song! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgifFdi8eio


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

fghjfghjfj


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candlemass - Candlemass (2005)

Messiah Marcolin Rules.


----------



## Miezekatze (14. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand (Official Video HQ)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Between the Buried and Me - White Walls


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzohrDWdmTw


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Fadi: Na siehste, klappt doch 

@T: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlzJc6XA6Jc


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Murderdolls - Hello, Goodbye, Die*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MA1oU-_tg


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candlemass - Nightfall / 1987


----------



## Der Maniac (15. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hadouken! - Mecha Love

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfjuVCyzToY


----------



## Nucleus (16. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach Kult 

*Leningrad Cowboys - Delilah (live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhIMEMDYxZE


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Take a Look in the Mirror


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kZ99YSV1k&feature=related


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iPbYfm80ts


----------



## Nucleus (16. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Fadi



________

*Misfits - Saturday Night*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XobHupqgNu4


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NAS - Hip Hop Is Dead


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quPliK3eAy4


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ - Hahnenkampf


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cathedral - Painting in the Dark


----------



## taks (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Story Of The Year - Take Me Back


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC0JW_wjnL4


----------



## eXitus64 (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Living in a Lie


----------



## taks (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marner Brown - Sun Don't Shine


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ55qcE55-Y


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

  Bauhaus 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3c9xnBLevE&feature​


----------



## sen1287 (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour Live - Through The Glass


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSbnIVItdx8


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin gerade dabei, ein wenig Filmmusik durchzuhören. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0_rb3bmYIs&feature


Das ist zweifellos gute Filmmusik.  Zumindest ist sie passend.


----------



## taks (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich lausche den beruhigenden Klängen meines Mopeds, äähhh PC's ^^

(Ab 0:30 gehts richtig los  )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0DiVmL5fZo


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ralph Christian Möbius ........die besten sterben zuerst 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12hA6_9tzyk&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkmqQvtuaQY&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True



___________

*Tool - Jambi*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifV5vSnbwv8


----------



## taks (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin mal all meine CDs am durchspielen.

Im Moment:
Rise Against mit dem Album The Sufferer & the Witness.

Und auf der Anlage macht das auch gleich 10 Mal mehr Spass zum anhören als auf diesen 2.1 PC-Lautsprechern


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThHAEvFynFc&feature​ 
und jetzt der andere​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_8e9j2gqDk&feature​ 
und jetzt beide​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7S7GwYJAJQ​ 
Ok fürs Auge braucht es auch was 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chF244LWWqg&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nick Cave ist ein Genie 

*Nick Cave And The Bad Seeds - Train Song*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PcAO1YBYt4


*Nick Cave & PJ Harvey - Henry Lee* (live)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNkhr0qxo8&


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...jepp das ist er -ein Genie 

Aber der hier auch ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3W-5nwr1aY&feature​


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ "Herbstzeitblätter"


----------



## Sash (19. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKdDVYNb8Eo


----------



## mixxed_up (19. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lion King - Circle of Life

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc

Ein Meisterwerk!  Nächstes Jahr kommt endlich die Blu-ray!


----------



## Sash (19. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

die blu ray muß ich mir auch kaufen.. den gibts ja nicht mehr auf dvd.


----------



## taks (20. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich find dieses Lied einfach nur super. Ein ganz normaler Freitag abend  ^^


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmI2m06YFfc


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nexus Radio - Amazing Ambient


----------



## computertod (20. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE0cSERLT0U&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## taks (21. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Funeral for a Friend - The Getaway Plan


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4bqJ805FFs


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Suicidal Tendencies - Waking the Dead


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DVDA - What Would Brian Boitano Do?


----------



## taks (22. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Missing Andy - I Want To Be An Indie Kid


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRvuffL8Qek


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dice game by home


----------



## taks (22. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dumdidum...


The All-American Rejects - Gives You Hell


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na4CgDNR9Cc






The Hoosiers - Cops and Robbers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQHRZ40Yk-A



Und hier meine "Tinitus Band" ^^


Death By Stereo - This Is Not The End


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8ZQxYUkcGk



...und noch was...


Death Of An Artist - We Are Forgiven


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59xqBpwhWw


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ "Klopapier"  <--- Genial^^


----------



## Pikus (23. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Da saßen drei gestalten auf dem donnerbalken uuund sie schiren nach klopapier" 



@T: Bring me the Horizon - Chelsea smile


----------



## Nucleus (23. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Misfits - Forbidden Zone*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vMqJobu5ag


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> "Da saßen drei gestalten auf dem donnerbalken uuund sie schiren nach klopapier"


 So siehts aus! KIZ eben^^ xD


BTT.

Frei.Wild - Schwarz & Weiss


----------



## taks (23. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abstürzende Brieftauben - Aber klar


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w1WyKBs2Mo


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Motherfucker Die - Dope


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ - Herbstzeitblätter-


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

der track hat mich richtig erwischt und läuft die ganze zeit in meinem kopf

i love you so

mfg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXH2HrN1IBc


This song is a cover of the Nirvana song off of their debut album Bleach.


----------



## taks (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - The Prayer Position


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkLxBT_KxCk


----------



## Nucleus (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Black Crowes - Seing Things (live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUy7pwp9Qmo


----------



## taks (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beatles - From Me To You


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8xhSeZi5CM


----------



## Nucleus (24. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Tom Waits - Hold On*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P5jV4lHHR0&


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ - Schwarz, Rot, Geld -


----------



## ich558 (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weis jemand wie lange (oder für gewöhnlich) ein "Taste of Chaos" Konzert dauert? 
Da gehts nämlich für mich heute Abend  hin aber niergents steht die ungefähre Dauer.
4 Bands mit je 30min?


----------



## Amigo (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kombinat 100 - Kosmonautenträume

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiLaDJGk6sc


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CANDLEMASS - A Tale Of Creation


----------



## Nucleus (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fats Domino - When The Saints Go Marching In*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e8Y34L8msA

*Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mix3gmzPa0


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute ist Oldie Tag 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34​


----------



## Nucleus (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True

Solche Musik stirbt langsam aber sicher aus... 

@Topic

*Hot Action Cop - Fever For The Flava*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAURo0rwt6g

Saugeiler Song mit mega-geilem Clip


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Solang es Menschen wie Jack White gibt wird es auch den Blues geben, auch wenn er sich natürlich wie alle weiter entwickelt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqp12b61pFo


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTRtL9dm0Fc


----------



## Nomad (25. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPGOhNVTBMA


----------



## Nucleus (26. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Mud - Tiger Feet*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcO1gMnK4MU


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ -Neuruppin-


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NAS - Sly Fox / 2008


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inq7yUg1uZM


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe (2010) 


Ein wahrer Virtuose..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigo (26. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Qno - Tanz Der Zuckerfee (Mollono Bass Remix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ediH2NlYqVk


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der vielleicht erste Rock-Song überhaupt. Oder einfach nur guter Blues.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzYRKJvQqpU


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blues 

*THE GUN CLUB *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMvjYOmsvo&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hammer


----------



## Nomad (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AA6MBjOIaE


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn wir schon dabei sind :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cathedral - The Carnival Bizarre


Alleine die in Cathedral's CD's enthaltene Booklets sind schon einen Blick wert.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sophie Zelmani - Dream gets Clear..


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lied triffts schlecht, hymne wäre angebrachter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GWY0ahBM8c


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMJTinMvB24


----------



## Jagiełło (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disillusion - AVALANCHE...


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crying Freeman (Ajana Rec. Netherlands) - Chillout Mix


----------



## computertod (28. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KC - Wir sind in Form
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbY12_QR9E8&NR=1


----------



## Pikus (28. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr Nice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOFUg2F3PBM


----------



## Nucleus (28. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Reel Big Fish - She has A Girlfriend Now (live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fF0-URNIOA


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGvcw0fpAo4​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nun melde ich mich mal wieder zurück...
Denn song höre ich jetzt sein ein paar Tagen schon geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTVl2GeNfqI
Mit dem Wohl größten circle pit der welt !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKLZilHRO6s


----------



## taks (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink Floyd - On The Turning Away


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich weiß ihr is keine OT erwünscht....nur frage ich mich warum PCGH noch keine "news" zu denn Musik -geschmäckern der User gemacht hat.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ihr is keine OT erwünscht....nur frage ich mich warum PCGH noch keine "news" zu denn Musik -geschmäckern der User gemacht hat.



OT Antwort: Versteh nicht ganz was du meinst 

BTT: Mesa Verde - Post- Youth


----------



## Pikus (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich denk mal, dass er einen artikel im sinne von "Diese musik hören unsere Leser" meint.
Ich fänds gut 

@T: Chikceria - Emil bulls


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, dass er einen artikel im sinne von "Diese musik hören unsere Leser" meint.
> Ich fänds gut
> 
> @T: Chikceria - Emil bulls



Merke wie verstehen uns ^^
Die band hat mal eine coolen Namen gefällt mir irrgenwie ^^
Die musik richtig die die band mach heißt Technical Deathcore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFhNiCXuzu8


----------



## Two-Face (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Modell - Rammstein

Irgendwie braucht's das jetzt noch, zum Abschluss des Tages.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lion King - I just can't wait to be king

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXs8OS6EdAE&feature

Einfach genial.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEYPXheiiM&feature





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Geiler Beat ​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FJDdgN_HTk


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Selten hat mir eine Band auf anhieb so gut gefallen wie diese ..

ich mag einfach "schnelle" Musik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NTyCLU0Gv0&feature​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sagte ich schon mal das ich Parkway Drive Liebe ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpgiYBfe6E8


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sagte ich schon mal das ich Parkway Drive Liebe ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpgiYBfe6E8



Neue Album ist das bis dato beste.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nettes Album, gute Unterhaltung, jedoch kein Meilenstein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigo (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holger Burner - Zeigs mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsmO2FnV7AA

F*** off TV!


----------



## taks (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@true
vllt gefallen dir die hier auch 



The Suicide Machines - Did You Ever Get A Feeling Of


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VvRUwe-RF4




Und noch ne Lokale Band 


The Peacocks - Kind Words Don`t Butter Too Many Spuds


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OAix8ew-dM


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwar nicht gabz so hart wie das zeug was ich sonst ihr Poste aber auch Geil

Da waren die echt noch super Gut...was sie leider heut zutage nicht mehr sind !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ_BiMRWahU

DarkMessjah29@

Ich finde alte Album gleich aber hast recht das neue ALbum hat echt was an sich was es etwas besser macht !

GEIL ich hatte denn 1888 post ihr gemacht ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dubstep!


----------



## herethic (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Far East Movement - Like A G6*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcoNXMC_ovE

*Chuckie - Let The Bass Kick   *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39oKDQtOWlY

*Bodyrangers - Bodytalk   *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z-oneMEK_M

*Grits-My life be like *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an288I3LcXo


*Armand van Helden - You don't know me*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNSpLqmY6K0

*Neophyte - Army of Hardcore   *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Z-a__GX0g

*Noisekick - Army Of Speedcore   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29yHLSC-ft4


*Boomtown - How Old Are You (Megastylez Tribute 2 Master Blaster Remix)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgmXI7GP0ww
​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leider nur in einer schlechten Quli !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44_4b7xx0rs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmNh-Z8GI_Y


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@taks 


Beide gut  und das zweite mit einen Eier Bass 

Mal ein Oldie ...*DEVO*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e75BUYdZq-g&feature​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe denn seine Cover !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0weY_xgc20

Ihr mal das Origenal !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfoMgllphs


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGCONclsxQg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So geiler song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyxrhvDzHog


----------



## tho_mas (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



thrian schrieb:


> *Far East Movement - Like A G6*
> *Chuckie - Let The Bass Kick   *
> *Bodyrangers - Bodytalk   *
> *Grits-My life be like *
> ...




Klassiker


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beatles, welches Lied weiss ich grad ned


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ -Freiwild-


----------



## Hardwell (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

its time to say goodbye!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild -Sie hat dir nen Arschtritt gegeben-


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Sarah McLachlan: Silence

Einfach nur mega geil.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

der song is net schlecht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku8x6Pcg_jc


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder KIZ -Neuruppin-


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

böhse onkelz - ihr sollt den tag nicht vor dem abend loben


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride - Deeper Down


----------



## tho_mas (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Nikon Werbung's Musik [Radical Face - Welcome home ]


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Electric Wizard - Black Masses  LP/CD (2010)

DOOM Baby DOOM 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Sarah McLachlan: Silence
> 
> Einfach nur mega geil.


einfach nur kacke.. das ist bei weitem nicht das original.. versuch mal das hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJJMk81ZSw
ist schon 10j ca alt.

oder besser:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLh4UtSal1k
^^mein vid..


----------



## Amigo (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nihil Young - Bye Bye My Brain (Ramon Tapia Remix)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2qSLalkyt0


----------



## LOGIC (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*DIGITALISM - Echoes*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eF801Gyjn4​


----------



## Amigo (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bill Withers - Who Is He* (Henrik Schwarz Edit) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW7Im5iAtR4


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach genial! ;D


YouTube - CRAZY CHUBBY BUNNY!!!!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Suicide Silence - Eyes Sewn shut
Der song ist zwar schon eine bisschen älter aber sau geil !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRA8rIJWVa8
Der Anfang is einfach nur GEIL !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5Vrm0dvOG8


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sash schrieb:


> einfach nur kacke.. das ist bei weitem nicht das original.. versuch mal das hier:


Also ich find das von Mt Eden viel besser...^^


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ "Neuruppin"

(Wird so langsam zum Lieblingslied) xD


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cathedral - Forest of Equilibrium LP/CD (1991)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT* : 

My Dying Bride : For Lies I Sire





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alistair (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Gatty* - _Destruction_


----------



## computertod (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJTwhktwNhE
dazu noch 28 und 10 Jahre live von Lausitz


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So geiler Anfang...auch Post-Hardcore höre ich !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAI3RbZ6Gs
Nicht nur der Name is Geil !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pih5m8Z4ol4


----------



## Amigo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Braintax - Syriana Style *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtymdrUfHk


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So mal was anders Höre gerade denn bessten Radio sender denn es so gibt !
http://www.rautemusik.fm/playlist.php?section=extreme


----------



## Amigo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sadistik & Kid Called Computer - Ghost in the Machine (Ft. Louise Fraser) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsvEUuFpync


----------



## Opheliac (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4


----------



## Nucleus (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich liebe denn seine Cover !!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0weY_xgc20
> 
> ...



Saugeiler Song (man muss Bloodbath einfach lieben) und noch geileres Cover  - die Milchflasche daneben ist genial


----------



## wari (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

in meinem kopf laeuft gerade boys noiz - yeah..

fuer mich so ziemlich das beste, was es an electro gibt...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Saugeiler Song (man muss Bloodbath einfach lieben) und noch geileres Cover  - die Milchflasche daneben ist genial



Haha, die Milchflasche ist echt das beste  

Buried Inside - Introduction


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twisted Transistor - Korn


----------



## LOGIC (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Money Boy - Dreh den Swag auf*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfm-vWuQRk&hd=1​


----------



## .Mac (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



LOGIC schrieb:


> *Money Boy - Dreh den Swag auf*
> ​



I loled hard - heckuva´job! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8a4iiOnzsc
Canon Werbung <3


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach ein hammer geiles Lied!
_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBpMv2yQoXk_


----------



## Amigo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Taskforce Feat Braintax - Arrest The President *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzGGVfThOXE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Saugeiler Song (man muss Bloodbath einfach lieben) und noch geileres Cover  - die Milchflasche daneben ist genial




Der dinkt immer Milch zu seine covern warum auch immer^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Der dinkt immer Milch zu seine covern warum auch immer^^



Weil er meint, dass er dadurch seinen Stimmbändern was gutes tut  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORAqvgyKoHg


----------



## computertod (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich sag nur "vaya con tioz"


----------



## Opheliac (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar0AYGxH1Aw&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT1ynjzZW48&feature=related


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Opheliac schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar0AYGxH1Aw&feature=related
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT1ynjzZW48&feature=related



Wieder mal Spitzen muke !!


----------



## Opheliac (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke Meister.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLABDWZeRPY&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKjgpTis0Vo&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZs7dT0qpKw&feature=related


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=152ADIfHgIc
^^wieso muß ich bei diesem geilen song immer an buffy denken.. warum wohl.. ob nun josh weddon oder the offspring es geklaut hat..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtW1O12hIBE
^^zu schade das der schon tot ist.. bleibt der größte.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Turisas - Rasputin*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLo02AquUCs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gesten mal entdeckt sau geiler song !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdaOeAxy0GU


----------



## Low (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm2gXHC6J2U


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Low der song ist mehr als LOW !!!!


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHxZ8A3T63E


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uli0dVmtZ-0


----------



## Amigo (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Prinz Pi - Handeln*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFhdgDiua1o


----------



## Alistair (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - DJ Thera - Birth Of A Flame (Gatty Remix)


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candlemass - Death Magic Doom


Mfg


----------



## Justin Bieber (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - NDS VS Tom E - 2Gether 4Ever!

Grandioser Song <3


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli

Mfg


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter Mann (Special-Version) - Rammstein


----------



## Nomad (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4zyemN9iDc&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Amigo (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Super Flu - Shine*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKuA5Ena8To


----------



## Opheliac (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYySYw2kbxM&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUbNowTTYF0&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LNfyeaH-Ak&feature=related


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride _ Meisterwerk II


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNgyyDvZ9AE

ab 2.45 is schluss^^


----------



## Opheliac (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0iMRMl07cY&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQaNRBsFCA&feature=related


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Glowfi - Gimme Gimme


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2DBcbZc3ck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtH39eQmN2o


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmweV3jkoNg

Schon lange nicht mehr gehört! Sau geil.


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

iwrestledabearonce - Tastes Like Kevin Bacon


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh76SYVNLPYAcid Stuff - G1


----------



## computertod (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpY6vysNbDs&feature=related


----------



## LOGIC (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*La Roux - I'm not your toy (Nero remix) dubstep *

Need for Speeeeeed 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE3jtZrG1S4&hd=1​


----------



## Opheliac (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8umzDl76as&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgHtq8wDSoo&feature=related


----------



## Amigo (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LCD Soundsystem - Tribulation (Tiga mix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEqKo407a8Q


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lucifer - Blutengel


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Glasses - Your Terms


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dus6VaUSa3k


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ -Neuruppin- (Gute Alternative zum Weihnachtsschlonz!)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9cq0XpubEs&feature=related


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp1lI4Qo07Q


----------



## taks (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen Wochenend Musik  

The Vines - Don't Listen to the Radio


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L4Rjg80Xjw


----------



## LOGIC (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Axwell - Nothing but Love*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHhUmRE2YOo&hd=1


*TV Rock ft. Rudy - In the Air (Axwell Remix)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id5YlHmu-jc​


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

falco - jeanny


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album *From Here To Infirmary* von *Alkaline Trio*


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlgDlZk2-k4&feature​


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Death´n Roll
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgUZgEsURmk&

und weils so schön ist, gleich noch eins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZEfIjBBwXw&


----------



## Opheliac (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJJ7Etw_oAs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlYaXXv4NJE&feature=related


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True

Wir müssen mal zusammen feiern 

_________

*Hypocrisy - Fire In The Sky (Live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y-3YCmF55Q


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Nucleus

Wenn die Musik passt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuImJAbY-7E&feature​


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sascha Braemer - Trouble in Berlin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6NcExkepfM

€:

*Beat Pharmacy - Dub Rocker   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TP7GmUpYgE


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et0JVoaFE5g

Wasn das für ne Fun-Band!?


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nomad schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Fun-Band!?



Was musst du auch die Weihnachtslieder auspacken -.-
Die Band ist fast ein Urgestein des Ska...



The Vines - Dope Train


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Rd8fSU3DY


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moin 

Ska ist schon was feines 

Aber ...........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxMxE420uQo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfihkpaTcac&feature​


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joa die machen irgendwie gute Laune.^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_gh8sVcs8


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAC9rItp5vQ&feature​


----------



## Alistair (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Omega Centauri* - _Burn The Darkness (Geck-o Remix)_


----------



## Amigo (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bop - Song About My Dog*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkf3K5sF6F4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja super song Totaler Ohrwurm !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxK7xNe7u0w

Geiler Song..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAI3RbZ6Gs

Ja lange nicht mehr gehört SuperTeil aber nur in der Version die Normale Version is für denn Arsch !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt6L4Wj9ceE


----------



## taks (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lucky 13 - In The Bar


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfeyTmhkfE0


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Dead Milkman 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJYjr-vUKZM&feature​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Text zu geil !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA
Parkway Drive ihr mal eine song aus dem Ersten album !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3jCA2ZHyGc
Und noch mal Parkway Drive
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8A-7yJ3ppI
Und noch mal und warum WEIL ICH DENNSONG LIEBE !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVDcwAE1dl0​


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Vines - Candy Daze


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tjbMZAkYrI


----------



## Janny (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Script - Breakeven

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYt2PcTT1-8&feature=related


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katatonia - Night Is The New Day

Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sau geiler sender !
Rock Radio & Metal Radio auf RauteMusik eXTreMe - RauteMusik.FM Internetradio


----------



## Hatschi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

housetime.fm
we are one


----------



## Amigo (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prinz Pi - Die Bomben schlafen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kcKWlceHgI

_...psst... _


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTyw6cq86kY


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Beatfabrik - Samurai [feat. Romanzn]

@Amigo

Ist auch was für dich!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das nennst du Musik lieber kero81...naja..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZE1bmcWMUY


----------



## Nomad (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKluRlY_X_s


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Das nennst du Musik lieber kero81...naja..



Komm mal wieder runter von deinem Trip.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhmKeJ-h-No


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride - For Lies I Sire / CD 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBOsk6l3X4w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lykvZA-vus


----------



## Amigo (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@kero81: Beatfabrik, hammer! Den Zeitgeist von heute haben sie damals schon erkannt. 

Beatfabrik - Cyborg 2 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEotvvtKQw4


----------



## taks (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE AGONIST - And Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXzIeI0mkFI


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> THE AGONIST - And Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXzIeI0mkFI



Die is Sabber hoch zehn !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QhoynGq5pY


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdAoZ7pPnwQ


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nochmal bissl Oldshool. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZWn-Az5E-c
YouTube - DynamiteDeluxe - Pures Gift (1998)

Pures Gift...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gipLXP5KfM
YouTube - Doppelkopf - Raps Vom Mond (1997)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5bTEbGqqI4&feature
YouTube - RAG - Kopf Stein Pflaster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GerIRWGa5bE&feature
YouTube - RAG - Klangkörpergrößen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BErkbkvjQLE&feature
YouTube - Stieber Twins - Samy Deluxe - Maximilian - Malaria

@Crimson
Kla nenn ich das Musik, wie nennst du das was aus deinen boxen kommt?! Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album 'Der nette Mann & Demos" 
'Der Nette Mann' folgt sogleich


----------



## Nucleus (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



computertod schrieb:


> Das Album 'Der nette Mann & Demos"
> 'Der Nette Mann' folgt sogleich



Wie nett der Mann ist, hat man letztens im Fernsehen sehen können... mieser Typ aus einer noch mieseren Band.
Sorry, ist nichts gegen Dich persönlich, aber die Onkelz sind musikalisch, wie textlich als auch allem Anschein nach persönlich der letzte Witz. Letzteres war spätestens nach ihrem Recht-Links-Gehüpfe-je-nachdem-wie-der-Wind-gerade-steht- Gehabe klar...

@Topic

*Two Steps From Hell - Sons of War*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9fk-IuF8oY&


----------



## taks (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE AGONIST - Business Suits and Combat Boots


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZo4bOZf3B4






Shadows Chasing Ghosts - Sunlight


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXD7SH4pviE




hmm... irgendwie ist die Band ned schlecht aber langsam gibts einfach zu viele von denen ....


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 

@Kero: RAG waren echt gut. Creutzfeld Jakob gefiel mir aber mehr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVUIL12jNsI


----------



## taks (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Confrontation


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D79peD6i-rw


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wie nett der Mann ist, hat man letztens im Fernsehen sehen können... mieser Typ aus einer noch mieseren Band.
> Sorry, ist nichts gegen Dich persönlich, aber die Onkelz sind musikalisch, wie textlich als auch allem Anschein nach persönlich der letzte Witz. Letzteres war spätestens nach ihrem Recht-Links-Gehüpfe-je-nachdem-wie-der-Wind-gerade-steht- Gehabe klar...


ja, das mit Kevin ist sche***! aber wegen rechts links: Sie haben zwar bei der Skinheadbewegung mitgemacht, aber die waren NIE rechts! und sie haben auch schon sehr früh Leute, die z.b. den Hitlergruß gemacht haben, von den Konzerten rausgeschmissen. und zudem gibts ja nicht wenige z.b. Lieder von denen gegen Rechts.
aber was sollen wir uns groß streiten? bringen tuts uns beiden nichts und ich hör die Musik einfach gern 

@T: Freibier aus oben genannten Album


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Malkavian

Dann findest/fandest die bestimmt auch gut?! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJqWrM6EhSk
YouTube - Feinkost Paranoia So oder So

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4cnaPt_HUU&feature
YouTube - Feinkost Paranoia - Die Fittesten!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_59ykTrbs4&feature
YouTube - Feinkost Paranoia - Boomerang

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iggy 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7GhHXt0e58&feature​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ihr mal die etwas andren Musik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijK3hXqgwjI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3v0yA2Bw08


----------



## Amigo (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yes yoah... RAG - Kopfsteinpflaster... die guten alten 90er, danke für den schönen Flashback... 

Cora E - Schlüsselkind (Hidden Remix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGMEVuJ3wRA

Damals die Maxi gekauft... hab die noch immer im Schrank. 
______________________________________

MC Rene - Reimenergie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jut1sFBDL1Y

Was wär Deutscher Rap ohne ihn... nicht das selbe!


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKMfVKgnKao&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Suicide Silence - No time To bleed 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Ha13tkWCY


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch noch Geil, damals wie heute...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIKmGCZIjPA&feature
YouTube - Lyroholika - Wenn mir der Kopf platzt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXs1ck2N7fg&feature
YouTube - Lyroholika Rapstar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfLwGlB4sqE&feature
YouTube - ABS feat Creutzfeld & Jakob Dike & OnAnOn - Weisst Du...?


----------



## computertod (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - 3'52


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* The Cramps *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8ExELkCBiE&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHCbZShZdWM&feature​


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihvOC_JQfKI&feature
YouTube - ABS-Focus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53rcRl-7d-g&feature
YouTube - Roey Marquis II feat. DCS - Aktion-Reaktion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOhfM5HTdBs&feature
YouTube - Gris - Wattn ditte?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvL11JdNBE​


----------



## T'PAU (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diese Stimme... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3rPlZCKZEA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpcVuY8Ur7Q


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album Tomorrow Come Today von Boysetsfire





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Electric Wizard - Patterns of Evil


Mfg


----------



## Tenshou (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Children Of Bodom - You're Better Of Dead


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimmu Borgir - Gateways

Mfg


----------



## R4Z3R (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

All Time Low - Merry Christmas Kiss my Ass


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cathedral - The Guessing Game Album / 2CD (2010)

Mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ZnCT14nRc&feature

Mal in der Elton John Version.


----------



## nulchking (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF-8lsq9dHA


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MOTHER


----------



## computertod (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Religion
die neuere version


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dazzled Eyes are shut by our ceasing voice


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-kSJokzfZQ

Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder von blink


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CATHEDRAL - The Ethereal Mirror / 2CD / 1993

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigo (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kilez More - Seitenwechsel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l-1WPch7kA

Truthrap, think about it!


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

..........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86kbrSj6z68&feature​


----------



## Nomad (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbni2mLfIBU


New Kids ftw!


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p3MvwYdnLc&feature​


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab wiedermal was Gutes gefunden 



Head-Z - Never Crying


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G65489PypEI


----------



## Nucleus (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Rage Against The Machine - Bulls On Parade (live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT3ooy3nBO4


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbBalZur6o&feature



​


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimmu Borgir : Enthrone Darkness Triumphant / CD 1997

Mfg


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@true

weisst du vllt noch wie das Lied heisst wo die eine im Video unter Drogen rumtorkelt? Hast glaub du mal gepostet.




Alien Ant Farm - Wish


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHzpSmDrrfg


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@taks 

Hmm ...ich such mal 

solange .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp2wz-KJA6Y&feature​


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieso hab ich bloss so viele Musikvideos abgespeichert -.-



Light This City - The Unwelcome Savior


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H4SVRApGhM




Und noch was für die gute Laune  


Sloan - Believe in Me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNzn2qoq-vk


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sloan kommt saugut 

Meintest du das ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmQv96ZqGug&feature​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q5e7d7GKw0&feature​


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jippii, du hast es gefunden 


War schon fast verzweifelt (siehe Bild) ^^


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hehe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7IJ15kNVqo&feature


und mal was fürs Auge 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suogAdRCntg&feature​


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Von der hab ich auch n Album auf meinem PC ^^




Und der Klassiker (oder doch besser Klassikerin ^^)


The Distillers- Young Crazed Peeling


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6iKqOMPZTw


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeah ....Brody 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6nnYVqSgDw&feature​ 
und das hier darf nicht fehlen ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsYzwW4V-AQ&feature


​


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trapt - Stay Alive


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ1Hl1V9w50




THE AGONIST - And Their Eulogies Sang Me To Sleep


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXzIeI0mkFI


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1CmZIQU8yo&feature​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f-zabqKgEU


----------



## Nucleus (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum höchsten aller heidnischen Feste die entsprechende Musik:

*Rudolph The Rednosed Reindeer (Metal Version)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHW6dNuogxo&


----------



## FreshStyleZ (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Mochi Beats - Imagine a G6 (Glee + Beatles + David Guetta + Far East Movement + The Cataracs)


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT_ZPkkipQQ&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride : Fall with Me


Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Psychostick - Jingle Bell Metal*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovdd7vXb-Y4&


*Psychostick - Beer Is Good*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHuMT3Rp5rk&


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

einer der ganz ganz wenigen musiker, die noch einigermasen brauchbare musik machen ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbbrtaNiQMs


----------



## The_Rock (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour
YouTube - "Say You'll Haunt Me" - Official Video

und 
YouTube - Der W (Stephan Weidner) - Schlag mich (bis ich es versteh')


----------



## tripod (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

alt... aber gut... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly9E30Hc5pg

btw


der Moloch schrieb:


> My Dying Bride : Fall with Me
> Mfg


----------



## The_Rock (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

12 Days of Christmas (Southpark Style)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5x_bWBCm2Q

Und ein Blizzard-Klassiker: 12 Days of Starcraft 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVSgyVz85MU


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MASTER MARGHARITA (Tranchillizing Hamburg) - Chakra Bar DJ Set 2008

Mfg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGl6mpsvklo&feature=related


----------



## FreshStyleZ (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Back To The Future - The Power of Love (movie version)


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KRUX - Krux  CD (2002)

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herrlich das Video !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljgjr0i03cg

Klingen echt geil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFFWO1Qx8f4


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CATHEDRAL - Autumn Twilight

Mfg


----------



## Nomad (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - I need a Dollar


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ulver - Like Music


----------



## Nomad (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Far East Movement - Like a G6


----------



## taks (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jimmy Eat World - Carbon Scoring


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdbsEmLCDJ8


----------



## Nomad (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd8lP4YnQNE


----------



## maTi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HWEvYep8dE


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KATATONIA - We Must Bury you


Mfg


----------



## herethic (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Mason Vs Princess Superstar - Perfect Exceeder (D'azoo At Night Full Remix)   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iugpq36Y82Q

*Died In Your Arms (Original Club Mix) By Alex M.   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQnGHhoC1O0

*Rocco und Bass-T - Break it up*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdXl2ad2m7I

*Bernasconi & Farenthide - She's A Nympho (Max Farenthide.short mix)   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TpHxVY2wS0

*YelaWolf "Stereo"   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIsKRSjfHSU

*Alex M. vs. Marc Van Damme - Children of the Night (Original Mix Edit)   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDZmNwVctwQ

*I Love Dance (Massman Remix Edit) - Sasha Dith   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dzb-weXtWQ

*The Whitesharks - Pump It Up (Official Video HD)   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi2krQhel-M
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Mfg


----------



## Nomad (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbPBASC9rYo
^^


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ein bisschen alte Zeiten 



Creme de la Creme - Letzte Nacht


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEr8ESDekYs




Creme De La Creme - Bitte Hau Mich Nicht


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EYsS0mWQuo


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...ein tag beginnt immer mit guter mucke 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AflIFi2Dhjo&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

True Monkey@

Man dachte jetzt WOW Geiler Hardcore Band auch so kann mich doch täuschen..-.-*

Aber ihr mal eine Totaler Still bruch von mir !
Raven Gegen Deutschland !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz2Y6xZJFKs
Und ja mal die Frittenbude ich liebe die jungs !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dnPg51Juhs

Aber nix geht geht über metal seine ganzen Subgenres!
Ihr mal Link Park wo sie noch echt super Gut waren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjvwq2pjlYo 
Ihr mal Rose Funeral
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDX-SuUgK3c https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUUy-ylur-E


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Crimson 

​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3c6Igwl7go&feature​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpGhIP-nSJE&feature
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CD Longplayer (1997)​


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4QGXrHtyw8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True Monkey
Das ist ja oldschool zeug was noch Hardcore Punk lässtig ist.

Ich mag eher so was wie 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBwgX8yBqsw


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNh7YzBTf-s&feature​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq4bX5aoK9w


----------



## taks (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kam grad vorhin im Radio 



John S. Hall - Jesus Was Way Cool


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFOdpQL2_B4


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisbrecher - This is Deutsch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EptT-s2SN8


----------



## computertod (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kategorie C - Wir Stehen Auf


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gesten bei eine BF BC2 video gehört !
Gefällt der song !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIeeMJ0ZB2o


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTqTDteviT0​


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KATATONIA - Viva Emptiness


Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jCd-KTTR_I
Sau geiler song !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk-Amr9L7uU


----------



## Pikus (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonaparte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKolJFvqniQ


----------



## FreshStyleZ (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - SIDO feat. Haftbefehl - "2010"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh das trau sich einer mit Hip-hop Mutig !!!
Der song is cool der Video ist schon echt grotig 
Is mal etwas oldschool aber mag dem song !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fts8AifyfNw


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Crimson

Hast du ein Problem mit Hip-Hop?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiubDg7Txr0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiubDg7Txr0


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja habe ich !!!

Ach mal wieder ein Klassiker von HSB !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann wird dir das Lied bestimmt gefallen Crimson. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38_MwcGDNhQ
YouTube - The Dogs - You Mama´s On Crack Rock


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Denkst du wirklich das ich mir so eine De.. freiwillig anhören ?
JBO hat für so was denn Passeden song !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxK7xNe7u0w 

Aber ihr noch mal eine Song von einer andren Band
Leider machen die nix mehr aber der song is wunderbar !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5Vrm0dvOG8


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich das ich mir so eine De.. freiwillig anhören ?



Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste was du mit De... meinst. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-JweifnDa0
YouTube - chefkoch kaosloge


----------



## The_Rock (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie bettet ihr eigentlich die Youtube Videos ein? Bei mir klappt das nie 
Edit: Danke Crimson 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWUmw2ITaFA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxtoc2fKHeg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@The_Rock ja koprie einfach alles was nach watchßv= kommt. Und dann einfach das zeug in "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deine code posten und schon is das wie bei uns !

Lass deiner Fantasie freien lauf !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrW0OPc27iM


----------



## The_Rock (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hat geklappt, danke 

Hier ne recht frische Band, gegründet von eingen (Ur-)Membern von Killswitch Engage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW6GtKeRo00


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Crimson: Junge, du nervst mit deinen Flames gegen alles was du nicht magst! Lass das mal bitte...
Weiste, ich heul doch hier auch nicht ständig rum, weil ich das und das nicht mag. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhsX-ZcsOIc


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SCHyic7JN0&feature​


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> @ Crimson: Junge, du nervst mit deinen Flames gegen alles was du nicht magst! Lass das mal bitte...



Lass ihn ruhig Flamen, der checkt eh nix mehr...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T31cG-RJCZU
YouTube - Celtic Frost - A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh


----------



## taks (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Donots - True Faith


----------



## Nomad (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLwcrl_qOsw


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Dr Dre - Lil' Ghetto Boy feat Snoop Doggy Dog


----------



## FreshStyleZ (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - House Mix // by Dj Foinz


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHVRdUX-JlY&feature

YouTube - The Best Drum and Bass (D'n'B) Song Ever (MUST-SEE!)


----------



## The_Rock (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ausm (alten) SG:Universe Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCj9R0N2a1U


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - Fahrzeugkontrolle


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphaville - Catching Rays on Giant - Deluxe-Edition


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach live noch besser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7sW3VC7aU8


----------



## Pagz (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oomph, oder auch beste Band Deutschlands genannt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCSbi3GnkKA&hd=1


----------



## RedBrain (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da Shootaz - Grand Theft Auto ( Grand Theft Auto 1 )

Next: Anthrax feat. Public Enemy - Bring the Noise (THPS 2)
Overnext: Millencolin - No Cigar (THPS 2)


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*hauruck*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbxePo8F5E8

Edit: Video rausnehmen, wenn es gegen Forenrules ist.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*First Class House Music !!*

====================================

*ELECTRO HOUSE MUSIC 2011 NEW CLUB MIX *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9yKT9zGBEw


*Penny Foster - Hollywood [2011]*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2y_cPvKaoc


*Michael Mind - Baker Street (Club Mix)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WexjHSHGXto​


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Oomph, oder auch beste Band Deutschlands genannt


Is mir neu 

@T: Eines der besten lieder die überhaupt auf dieser Welt existieren, warum kann es heute nicht mehr solch geniale musiker geben? 
Schade um den Mann 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkS169P_Eeo


----------



## Amigo (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love Girls - She Controls Me ( Sascha Braemer´s Me Me Mix )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6-agdIkJok


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjIdXnilAfA&NR=1


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evoken - Where Ghosts Fall Silent


Mfg


----------



## Arthuriel (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink Floyd - High Hopes


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfN2DV1rPnU

Gerade für mich entdenkt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JafL98Ncqmk


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CATHEDRAL - Tree of Life and Death

Mfg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj3SI5yXZcE


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - Take A Bow


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3 Doors Down – Kryptonite


----------



## Amigo (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Daniel Morgenroth - Kameras und Hubschrauber *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6Amf-Y4a8

​


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bizarr aber gut 


The Ohio Players - Fire


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y47G-Wa4qfs


----------



## Clonemaster (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moneyboy - Swag


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Spinning 9 & Money Boy - Swag Stars


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMMiFoa0p2E


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zrfXo_ayBs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGnAzs282K4


Dreh den Swaaaaaaaag auf!!


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - Chlorpromazine


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxxfFNp5VaA


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KRISIUN- Black Force Domain (Album 1995) 

Brasilian Assault. 


Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Amigo Auch wenn nicht meine muke is die ich höre der text hat mehr als recht !

Die band macht an sich ganz gut Musik !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwNhKWPXqlg

Ihr mal eine Band aus Dessau echt geile band
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIFx3zWkPvY


----------



## heartcell (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das is krank wa? aber da müsst ihr erstmal den film sehen^^ lol
ab 16 sec. gehts erst los^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WixgLDbyZg


----------



## RapToX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Here Comes The Kraken - The Legend Of The Rent Is Way Hardcore


----------



## madbenny (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3 Doors Down - Going Down In Flames

YouTube - 3 Doors Down Going Down In Flames


----------



## computertod (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abschlach - Die ersten beim Bier


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geiler song Leider machen die nix mehr !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rKQ2NrIdCE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmtKk6QUBU4


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lywc9SCisI


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBGvtkVVas0


----------



## nulchking (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_azpJy1NFI&feature=related


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genau das Richtige für den Feierabend  


Slagsmålsklubben - Kasta Sten


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbSZl9zBrv0


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slagsmålsklubben - Hit me hard


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD50Rf49pU8


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgP2S9k663s


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daily Terroristen - Wenn das der Führer wüsst


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade das alles was ich von !
An American Shootout album: Convergence
http://www.myspace.com/anamericanshootout


----------



## nulchking (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULbZUoPN5BU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier kommt was mit ner wirklich guten Stimme 



Superlungs - LaDiDa


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqBiWXbHYyk


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein der besten Cover die es so gibt !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjLy-jq2fJ4
Und ihr mal das Original
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVDcwAE1dl0


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sleepwalker isn geiler song, genauso wie die restliche platte.
Der typ singt schon nicht schlecht, aber beim tiefen hat er entweder nen effekt im hintergrund draufgelegt oder das lied ist zu laut...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja leider...

Was ich bei im aber eher schlimm finde is das die Hohen Schreie nicht hin bekommt klingen einfach bei allen songs von dem etwas bescheiden.


----------



## computertod (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Berserker - Das Schwein


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach ich hab vorhin ganz vergessen wegen was ich hier war...
A day to remember - What separates me from you... die ganze platte rauf und runter!


----------



## RapToX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



schlumpf666 schrieb:


> A day to remember - What separates me from you... die ganze platte rauf und runter!


dem schließ ich mich an 

adtr - 2nd sucks


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mir kommen schon die tränen vor lauter lachen 



The Guild - Do You Wanna Date My Avatar


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU


----------



## Tobucu (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tgLdWCDWSwhttp://


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Flames – Abnegation

Es geht einfach nichts über In Flames bei einer Lautstärke, von der auch die Nachbarn etwas haben! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## non_believer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skinny Puppy "Tin Omen"

The Best Band ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crysis Combat Theme. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7bolTpAZsE


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM17Jbc4BmU


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T678ic45k98


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdcJXNO958E


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride - Meisterwerk II


Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In Flames – Abnegation
> 
> Es geht einfach nichts über In Flames bei einer Lautstärke, von der auch die Nachbarn etwas haben!
> 
> ...


  Durch aus war....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHxba6pPvuc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgdUDsJzT6E


----------



## computertod (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treibhaus - Hass
dazu noch Störte Priester


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Untitled 1  von Sigur Ros

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxgQjNDQkic


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Untitled 1  von Sigur Ros



Nice!

Epitaph von The Hirsch Effekt


----------



## schlumpf666 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

August burns red - White washed

Wie kann ich eigentlich youtube vids hier einfügen?
Wenn ich den einbettungscode kopier hab ich hier nur text...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



schlumpf666 schrieb:


> August burns red - White washed
> 
> Wie kann ich eigentlich youtube vids hier einfügen?
> Wenn ich den einbettungscode kopier hab ich hier nur text...



ABR Sabber...die habe ich schon mal live gesehen sau geil ! Kann ich nur jeden ans Herz leben!

Also um eine Video einzubinden brauch mindeste 3 Jahre Grundausbildung in Sachen YT ^^

Nein Spass ganze einfach.


----------



## schlumpf666 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja und wie geht es? Das es einfach ist hab ich mir gedacht... trotzdem weiß ich net wie es geht! 

Hab sie auch schon live gesehen, fand aber an dem abend a day to remember besser... die machen einfach mehr stimmung!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



schlumpf666 schrieb:


> Ja und wie geht es? Das es einfach ist hab ich mir gedacht... trotzdem weiß ich net wie es geht!
> 
> Hab sie auch schon live gesehen, fand aber an dem abend a day to remember besser... die machen einfach mehr Stimmung!



Bei einen YT Video einfach denn rest nach watch?v= und bei https://www.youtube.com/watch?v="Der Text"

Und JA ADTR waren da auch mehr als GEil ! BMTH waren für denn Ar....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDwLQGpZxvQ


----------



## schlumpf666 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achso, ich hab den youtube button übersehen... habs schon geblickt. 
Hier mal 2 drum cover, zwar beide nicht perfekt aber trotzdem cool. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POluiZcgg_c&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD0fXMoA2rA&feature=related


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

05.02 sehe ich dir Live man das wird so hardcore !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDP87BvZhqg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4lDISMqdws


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Offspring - Take It Like A Man


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joRbZ0D8FRw





Reggie and the Full Effect - J Train


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIM1LxhJWRo


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qICKa4p1Ic8


----------



## Pikus (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke für den tipp im ohrwurm-thread, pain 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4MKj9Q784


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Danke für den tipp im ohrwurm-thread, pain



Gerne doch 

Hab das lied auch nur durch Zufall gefunden. Es lief im Trailer von My Soul to take...
my soul to take - Google-Suche

@ Topic

Brennan Heart "Just as easy"


----------



## non_believer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

skinny puppy "addiction"


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Death By Stereo - Entombed We Collide


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3cQb0QBmKc





Dry Cell - Body Crumbles


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ8CXG7Y4rw


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjyKRRJQEpU&feature​


----------



## computertod (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Gremium - Die Perfekten Titten


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


*The Damned*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4J2aU6glt0&feature​


----------



## computertod (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Drolls - Chaostage
Treibhaus - Hass


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Misfits - Hatebreeders


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSgaqreXrKE


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hy taks 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU&feature
​


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abend 


Turbonegro - **** The World


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFYXP19e5KM


----------



## schlumpf666 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darkest hour - An ethereal drain
...so ein geiles gitarrensolo...


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Day To Remember - All I Want


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61ESVVk4bNk





GENERAL ELEKTRIKS - Take Back The Instant


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQuBmdjFtBc




EELS - In My Dreams


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoqZOR9DTi4


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch mal bisschen "Core"Gedöns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L123eXfxas&feature

edit:
nochmal richtige Musik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRAZ0G4RVn4


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen Elektro von mir 


Innerpartysystem - American Trash


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM7XgAmcXp8




The Presidents of the USA - Lump


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sj_U6vObUA


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5eq1C-mkeE&feature​ 
​


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - Love the way you lie...


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Juli - Elektrisches Gefühl


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CANDLEMASS - Tales of Creation CD (1989)

Gruezi


----------



## taks (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Dead Weather - Die By The Drop


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWZVIcpR7yA


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KILLING JOKE - XXV Gathering : Let us prey | Live (2005)


Mfg


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epica Santa Terra


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride - Vast Choirs


----------



## computertod (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Judas Priest - Breaking The Law


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luQ9R0XNLco


----------



## Ceyone (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olli Banjo - Quando

YouTube - Olli Banjo - Quando


----------



## blaidd (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pendulum - The Island (Madeon Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7iESu2XuCU

Sasha Lopez - All My People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSL1JM4YNPQ
(DAS ist ne Party )


Schon wieder Bock auf Party... Dabei bin ich eigentlich voll im A****. Gestern war böse.


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Momentan höre ich das Album Burn (die remastered Version) von Deep Purple


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dYfp7p8-xU


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Juliette And The Licks - Inside The Cage


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRLP7Oqnnmk


----------



## computertod (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krawallbrüder - Gott mit uns
Krawallbrüder - ein wahrer Freund


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trivium - Ignition


----------



## blaidd (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ein paar coole Remixes aus Russland.

Z.B.:
YouTube - Zucchero - Baila Morena (DJ Nejtrino & DJ Stranger Remix)

YouTube - Dan Balan - Chica Bomb (DJ Nejtrino & DJ Stranger Remix)


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride 

Catching Feathers


----------



## blaidd (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen Melodic Death am Abend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1aPSi-sQ9Q&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1aPSi-sQ9Q&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Nucleus (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn das mal nicht genial ist...:*

Excrementory Grindfuckers - Nein Kein Grindcore*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZyOmHbrRyk


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kay One - Ich hatte ein Traum*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sTMcmORi2I​


----------



## computertod (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pflanzer - Popieker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42XPfcmR8QA


----------



## Nucleus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Als Einstimmung aufs *Murderdolls*-Konzert heute Abend:

*Wednesday 13 - Skeletons*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWAMsDE5lLQ

*Wednesday 13 - I Walked With A Zombie*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw5LIr7tjPc


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metronomy - A Thing For Me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYB2Mqs24ss


----------



## RapToX (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bloodattack - all mein herz


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wednesday 13 habe ich vor jahren mal live gesehen...sau geil !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmNh-Z8GI_Y


----------



## schlumpf666 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trivium - To the rats


----------



## blaidd (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DVDQwkYRCk&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ssOJQXdwmrI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSP2xC-9RjQ&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DVDQwkYRCk&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## blaidd (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lGoWgyBV7WU&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSP2xC-9RjQ&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xw7WaQTB3u4&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xw7WaQTB3u4&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

Schizophrener Musikgeschmack... ich weiß


----------



## blaidd (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BvqyvxXBABI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xw7WaQTB3u4&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was ganz anderes:

[YT]YouTube - Lykke Li - Little Bit[/YT]

Das süsse Stimmchen.... haaaach.... und dann singt die auch noch über ein armes, kleines Bit dass in mich verliebt ist  da muss man doch als Techie einfach drauf stehen...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ - Neuruppin


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rKQ2NrIdCE


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wednesday 13 - Skeletons (Acoustic)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WGpvbBaVU0


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und wie wars ?


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Konzert?
Mega! 

Mein Rücken tut immer noch weh 

Ne, im Ernst: die Band hat wieder saugut gespielt, die Stimmung war geil und wir hatten viel Spaß 

Wednesday hat auf mich drauf geschwitzt - wenn er sich nach vorne gelehnt hat, stand ich quasi direkt unter ihm 
War einfach ne geile Stimmung


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja das kenne ich^^

War vor paar Jahren mal auf eine Konzert von denn. War super aber was nervt es waren ummich und meine damalige freundin nur Kinder ^^


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cool, dass Du sie auch schon gesehen hast 

Musst allerdings bedenken, dass bis auf Wednesday und Joe das komplette Lineup neu ist.
Die aktuelle Besetzung ist auch technisch sehr gut. Die alte Besetzung hat bei Auftritten wohl qualitativ doch sehr stark geschwankt, wie ich gehört habe...

@Topic

*Murderdolls - Welcome To The Strange*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvFGb6rNFQo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die hatten bei uns keine lust zu spielen das hat man gemerkt...
Aber war so ganz cool...


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ANATHEMA - we're here because we're here (CD 2010)

Mfg


----------



## computertod (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zaunpfahl - Lilo Meier


----------



## .Mac (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smOrPOZqjF4

Woaah, bei denen muss ich auch mal auf einen Gig!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1CKJG-Gb-4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ku6gagYh80


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ELECTRIC WIZARD - Dopethrone (CD Re-release 2006)


Mfg


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volbeat Maybelenne I Hofteholder


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich seh die hier nächste Woche  



Pennywise - Who's on your Side


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDqzK3Z7nas




und die kommen auch 


The Real McKenzies - Chip


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8n4ubhaSY


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC 
Ballbreaker 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkZvub7YgzA


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - DJ Fire - Riddin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8_sZXzIldg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Edguy – Under The Moon

Wie üblich in hämmernder "So klappt's nicht mit den Nachbarn"-Lautstärke. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8de2W3rtZsA


----------



## iceman650 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Edguy – Under The Moon
> 
> Wie üblich in hämmernder "So klappt's nicht mit den Nachbarn"-Lautstärke.
> 
> ...


Aaaah, der Mann lauscht Klängen aus Fulda 

Bei mir Läuft grade Green Eyes von Coldplay.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Power Metal aus Deutschland, hell yeah!

Edguy – Spooks In The Attic

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Power Metal...kindergarten ^^

Parkway Drive mit  boneyards das is mal auf Die fresse muke....^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPoO1BXH_fU


----------



## Brother Kador (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jetzt wirds interessant....
mein favourite von denen (parkwaydrive) ist ja "five months" (ist mit mind. 80 db hören  ^^ wiederrum zu freude der nachbarn) 

etwas der fortgeschrittenen stunde geschuldetem (quasi zum wachrüttln) :

YouTube - Cave In - Trepanning


hab mir grad des video von der never say die tour angeschaut , irgendwie dürft ich n paar jahre verpasst haben in meinem bunker , aber warum zu geier posen die ganzen eier da beim pogn so ? wird des jetzt die neue mode-tanz richtung ? ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Poggen ??

Das ist moshen....^^

Und Moshen kann aus dem Hardcore-Punk und ist dann so still und heimlich zu Hardcore über gegen und von da auch zu andren Richtungen !
Bin eher der Freund der moht für sich und hat nicht jeden andren immer auf maul oder bekommt einen Facekick ab....
Es sollte so sein wie bei de PWD Video jeder geht ab und jeder hatt spass..!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJc1OERBvMA

Ihr noch mal eine paar Mosh vidoes....
Man die EXTREM version die wie ich finde echt nur holl und dann kann man sich auch gleich kloppen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7dnWB1BiRA
Warum nicht geld damit verdienen ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xLLrg8dLAE
Ihr mal paar normale ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JafL98Ncqmk


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ein schickes album von rammstein


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzUYnC-CvMQ


----------



## computertod (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Bless The Child


----------



## Hardwell (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Money Boy - Dreh den Swag auf (Swagger Rap)


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oasis-Champagne Supernova.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - "Invaders Must Die"


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Real McKenzies - Scots Wha Hae


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW_D0Eblg24


----------



## computertod (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Open your eyes


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Real McKenzies - Chip


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cf27aAeirg


arrrrr...miau @ 2:38 





Und noch ein bisschen mehr einstimmen für Morgen 


Pennywise - Greed


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uZwokxR4r4


----------



## The_Rock (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DevilDriver - Hold back the Day
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp8sTQ9yIT8


----------



## Brother Kador (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrested Development : " Pride" 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/hKLX-LzdtsQ"

ideal um die Zeit; ideal wenns mal wieder länger dauert ()


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krijo Stalka-Abhängen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzWYwuCNK3o


----------



## taks (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WAR FROM A HARLOTS MOUTH - Crooks At Your Door


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IajhynjCYHE





iwrestledabearonce - The Cat's Pajamas


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBqRqh9mMJM


----------



## nulchking (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDmWJbN8bDo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach ich kann die Jungs nicht oft genug hören !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8A-7yJ3ppI


----------



## computertod (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Feuer, Erde, Wasser, Luft


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ   -Let´s go


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album Dixie von Avail





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Slipknot - Left Behind*_
_Mal eine Klassiker ^^_


----------



## T'PAU (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Preview des 14-minütigen _Extendet Edit_, Release 07.02.11:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpVet0o53Aw


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal echt was Total anders von mir !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Xi-NDLzwo


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystal Castles - Not In Love


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32udqal_lyQ


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album "The Illusion of Safety" von Thrice




Polar Bear Club - Most Miserable Life


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMwtF9KIrxg


----------



## GxGamer (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wurde mir grad auf der Youtubestartseite angezeigt...
Und irgendwie find ichs sogar gut und lustig 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTkUv41p7QI

YouTube - YTPMV - MAMAMAMA-MAMAMA-MAMA

Mal funktioniert das Einbetten und manchmal nicht... 

Edit: Nu hab ichs auch raus^^
Hatte nen Zeilenumbruch im Code...


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was anderes

_*Turbonegro - All my friends are dead!*_

Geht in´s Ohr und bleibt im Kopf^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Wurde mir grad auf der Youtubestartseite angezeigt...
> Und irgendwie find ichs sogar gut und lustig
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> NTkUv41p7QI
> ...



Zu Geil  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pukp9zW464


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WHITECHAPEL nette kleine band !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOuMJjXdCk

Sex ed...wer kennt denn nicht !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_6ItxioUco


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein wahres Monsteralbum...

Nach knapp 30 Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder im Original-Line-Up, und es hat sich gelohnt..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NTB- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Enfants - Ricardo Villalobos


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album "Tomorrow Come Today" von boysetsfire


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfWf0GpwEyc


----------



## RapToX (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

zur späten stunde gibts was ruhiges zum entspannen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhsiaCdWOw0


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

boysetsfire - Last Years Nest


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ftJ8MBgzQs


----------



## computertod (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Manowar - Call to Arms
Judas Priest - Ram it Down
und das auf einer Lautstärke wo das ganze haus, oder zumindest mein Stockwerk und das drunter was davon haben


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ACID WITCH - Cauldron Cave 
                    The Black Witch


----------



## GxGamer (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Youtube braucht ne Repeatfunktion  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4QoRwlXv6Q
YouTube - Skyrim - Just the song


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich schau gerade den Film "American Hardcore". Da gibts nur gute Musik


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Ich schau gerade den Film "American Hardcore". Da gibts nur gute Musik



man denn suche ich schon länger....sack....^^
Da gibt es aber noch NY Harcore film denn such ich wenn du mal irrgenwo findst sag mal bescheid !


----------



## Low (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFSf4Zh8g1k


----------



## Painkiller (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQdglLeGQXM


----------



## taks (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album "Hard Rock Bottom" von "No Use for A Name"


Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloodhound Gang - Along Comes Mary


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj Spyro- Shocked Phuture  Wuuuuhuuuuu!!!


----------



## taks (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und weils so schön war:

Das Album "Half Hour Of Power" von "Sum41"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höre mir gerade alle 3 Alben von Parkway Drive im Zufallmodus an....!


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eines der wenigen Lieder von Sido (!) die ich gut finde.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCyjzP3MR8Y


----------



## The_Rock (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lange kein Slipknot mehr gehört (seit ich das letzte Album doof fand  ), deshalb mal was älteres:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_09wFxoaeQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ANATHEMA - A Simple Mistake


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cuff the Duke - It's All a Blur


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7BAFf-hQYs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*A Day To Remember - Sticks & Bricks*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWbkgnfMDM


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride - A Chapter in Loathing | Death Triumphant


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - White America


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQdglLeGQXM


 

Again!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - By_Myslf 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VclYsGH7IIo


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ECKOOOOORT, die Russen sind da. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3t8PwHvj10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N-DMnS2jCk


----------



## computertod (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Agitators - Fussballrandale


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wizo - Raum der Zeit


----------



## Caspar (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joan Osborne - Man in The Long Black Coat


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fort Minor - Believe Me


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Waterdown - Sleep Well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6MUec17Uo


----------



## -NTB- (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Fabian Schumann feat. Raumakustik - showing (original)

bier öffnen!!! & schluck für schluck zum lied genießen


----------



## computertod (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Kassierer - das schlimmste ist wenn das Bier alle ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter Bridge-Slip to the Void
Edit: Alter Bridge-Fallout


----------



## Tenshou (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator - Wir werden alle sterben

YouTube - Knorkator - Wir werden

Das Lied wurde heute die ganze Zeit wärend der Inventarisierung von unserer Eventtechnik gespielt.
Ein echter Ohrwurm.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album "Pushing The Senses" von "Feeder"


Genau das Richtige, wenn am Morgen die Sonne so schön ins Zimmer scheint 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

höre gerade das Album Beyond Hell/Above Heaven von Volbeat


----------



## blaidd (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unsun - Blinded by Hatred
YouTube - Unsun- Blindeb By Hatred#

Geil


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Extremo - Der Fürst der Finsternis


----------



## RapToX (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

irepress - diaspora


----------



## Amigo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Drake & Kevin Griffiths - The Devils Eyes (Bleaks Bete Noir Remix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtSghuGfDQg


----------



## Nucleus (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schade was aus dem Kerl geworden ist...

Das jedenfalls ist ein genialer Song in einer noch genialeren Version:

*George Michael - Freedom (live)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSBIX6rgJ24


----------



## computertod (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - Fahrzeugkontrolle 1 und 2


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe ich hör auch Hans Söllner mit Mein Vodda ^^


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets - Last Train


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjKmCxyKmas


----------



## True Monkey (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw&feature​


----------



## LOGIC (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fler - Los Lauf*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LTlF7hwNqI

*Black Eyed Peas - Just Can't get Enough*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrQ2YtSdsrk​


----------



## computertod (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Allein nach vorne


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Frankenstein Drag Queens From Planet 13 - Fox On The Run* (The Sweet Cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjkVLLwO8I8


----------



## Pikus (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Very Nice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThuVI_maAs


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDX1V0yGNoc


----------



## computertod (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Lieber stehend Sterben


----------



## RapToX (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das neue darkest hour album "the human romance".

eine der wenigen bands die irgendwie keine schlechten alben veröffentlicht. unglaublich


----------



## computertod (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Top Gun Titelmelodie:
Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone


----------



## RapToX (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

defeater - dear father

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8fyLQrI4e8


----------



## LOGIC (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*i♥Electro*



*Afrojack & Bobby Burns - GhettoBlaster (Walta Remix)*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA_rgI3dpvQ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli CD (2007)


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Elevate:I Am - Codependent Carcass


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBX5Sx0UYaY


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nickelback - Leader of Men   Classy!

YouTube - Leader of Men - Nickelback


(Und als Youtube posten klappt irgendwie ned, bin zu doof für)


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spies Like Us - Happy Endings Only Happen in Movies


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdnLavmbtUQ


----------



## Opheliac (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C9ua9-bMIM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXrdHGMvNsk


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Fireball - Fallen Angel


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw9BU9mxa6U


----------



## RapToX (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bayside - sick sick sick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb9RH2Mn48U


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Millencolin - Flipping Beans


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5re3ABShq60


----------



## AeroX (16. Februar 2011)

Sensation wicked Wonderland - Cd2 lick me 

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Amigo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*TAKTLO$$ - Wer Ist? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MVOPlnfxtQ

Klassiker! Immer wieder gut... ab 3:40 wird es lustig. *


----------



## taks (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich das mal sage, aber das Lied ist doch nicht so schlecht 


Untertagen - Dreh den (Indie-)SWAG auf!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ukI3_DZYfc&feature​


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sarge_70 schrieb:


> Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli CD (2007)




*
Murderdolls - Welcome To The Strange*
geht direkt ins Ohr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvFGb6rNFQo


----------



## Amigo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@taks:  THX! In der Version sogar bis zum Ende anhörbar... 
________________

Akte One - S-Lebt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTlg4o3cSnA


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lk8TpVmhu0&feature​


----------



## blaidd (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grad aus dem Club nach Hause gestolpert (arbeiten & ein paar Stunden Feierabend )...

Ne handvoll Vodka-Redbull und es geht ab 
YouTube - Dave Darell vs. Klingenberg - I Need A Dollar (Original Mix)

...blöd nur, daß ich um acht schon wieder raus muß


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park -  _Wretches & Kings_


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Cerebral Bore - Entombed In Butchered Bodies   *


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mudvayne - _Not Falling_


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

blaidd

Da wo ich hin geh läuft zum Glück gute Musik und nicht der so ein ... .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> blaidd
> 
> Da wo ich hin geh lüft zuglück gute musik und nicht der... .


Gute musik ist relativ.Was blaidd hört ist allerdings auch nicht mein ding...
@topic
Alter bridge-Slip to the void und danach Isolation...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ADTR - Since U Been Gone
Ab 1:20 Wird der song geil....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjpVm6qGdyE


----------



## kero81 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crimson weint wie immer... 

@blaidd

Sehr Geiler Song!  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKVardrEz3Y&feature=related
YouTube - Too Strong - Der mann an meiner seite


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hörte halt Musik de bisschen verstand voraus setzte....

_*Marilyn Manson - Heart-Shaped Glasses *_


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



kero81 schrieb:


> Crimson weint wie immer...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiCVvCJjXPM

€: Geeenau, Marilyn Manson... alles klar ne


----------



## LOGIC (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ CrimesoN

es gibt eben auch leute mit geschmack....aber das fehlt bei vielen hier !


*Usher ft. Pitbull - DJ Got Us Falling In Love Again (JuJu Bootleg Cut) *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTRZx1DQ7mQ&hd=1​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wer Ptibull hört sollte nicht von Geschmack reden !!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCZWkvf9Aao


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8CnIperIw


----------



## kero81 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich hörte halt Musik de bisschen verstand voraus setzte....



 Wie man sich benimmt weißt du leider nicht.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNZPsGTVgBY&feature=related

YouTube - DJ Qbert in Paris - Turntable Drummer


----------



## FrittenFett (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicht schlagen.  

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1fUgpYSdpoYmS-JuVvVf4[/YT]


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack, schöner Old-school Hardcore

Ihr mal eine Song der Passt wenn ich euere Muke Höre und die Leute sehen muss die diese Musik hören 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MucML-KI7Bs

Und ihr mal Leute die wissen wie man ab geht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxdfUTJQuhU


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wer Ptibull hört sollte nicht von Geschmack reden !!


Aaaber du xDD

Schau mal in deinen metalcore-thread - mixxed_up mag deine Musik nicht.
Was ich dazu sage? Er hat recht 

Das höre ich: (natürlich von CD)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ohFqkhASU

Mfg, ice


----------



## kero81 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crimson is ja mal Geil, ich lach mich immer Schlapp über seine Kommis.  Mir scheint du hast s eion Syndrom das du immer alle Beleidigen musst...


[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EitdQYwGyjI&feature=relatedj3W8a7IIGRY&feature=related
[/YT]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3W8a7IIGRY&feature=related


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oasis-Hello

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D9JzX4LPwU


----------



## tripod (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_VS2B48c24


----------



## LOGIC (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CrimesOn ist mit abstand der einzigste der hier immer über die anderen Musikgeschmäcker rumflucht  

er sollte froh sein das ich (oder der ein oder andere auch) mich nicht über sein "Hardcore-Fr3aK" zeug aufreg den sowas kann man nicht musik nennen und wer meint man hat geschmack, wenn man sowas hört hat man echt nich alle tassen im schrank 






so...  BTT.: 

*Usher ft. Will.I.Am - OMG *

Usher ist doch mit abstand der beste männliche Tänzer überhaupt ?! 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YQCKqwhOlQ​


----------



## taks (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Millencolin - The Ballad


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqXhuy1S4w4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Crimson is ja mal Geil, ich lach mich immer Schlapp über seine Kommis. Mir scheint du hast s eion Syndrom das du immer alle Beleidigen musst...


Ich Beleidige nicht ích stelle fest unterschied !!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk-Amr9L7uU


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Merzbow - I'm coming to the garden..... no sound, no memory*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIsh1J4FbKU​


----------



## Justin Bieber (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



LOGIC schrieb:


> CrimesOn ist mit abstand der einzigste der hier immer über die anderen Musikgeschmäcker rumflucht
> 
> er sollte froh sein das ich (oder der ein oder andere auch) mich nicht über sein "Hardcore-Fr3aK" zeug aufreg den sowas kann man nicht musik nennen und wer meint man hat geschmack, wenn man sowas hört hat man echt nich alle tassen im schrank
> 
> ...



Du zeigst ja wie es sich gehört 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkOvk2b4t3E&feature=related


----------



## computertod (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - I hab Angst das i mi verlier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxqt0M5qJWQ
so gehts mir gerade...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



LOGIC schrieb:


> CrimesOn ist mit abstand der einzigste der hier immer über die anderen Musikgeschmäcker rumflucht
> 
> er sollte froh sein das ich (oder der ein oder andere auch) mich nicht über sein "Hardcore-Fr3aK" zeug aufreg den sowas kann man nicht musik nennen und wer meint man hat geschmack, wenn man sowas hört hat man echt nich alle tassen im schrank
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch soeben hast du dich auf crimson´s niveau heruntergelassen. 
so und etz bitte ich mal crimson seine unqualifizierten kommis zu unterlassen. ansonsten schlag ich vor, dass er hier verbannt wird. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-eVx8VEjQY


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO3aMheFyyg


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnXOs3n6zUk&feature​


----------



## blaidd (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieso regen sich denn alle so auf, so leicht bin ich nicht zu beleidigen, da braucht's schon ein bisschen Kreativität für...

Ist mir außerdem ziemlich Jacke, was Crimson von meinem Musikgeschmack hält. Ich mag's eben lieber, wenn die Mädels mit dem Hintern wackeln anstatt den Kopf zu schütteln...

Nicht, das ich keine Musik der härteren Gangart mag, hab ich vor allem früher viel gehört...
Hier sind mal ein paar Beispiele aus meiner CD-Sammlung von zart bis hart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy_ITHfEKsc Megaherz - 5. März

YouTube - Farmer Boys - Stay Like This Forever

YouTube - Mithotyn - King of the Distant Forest

YouTube - Nevermore-Insignificant

und hier noch extra eins um ihm auf den Sack zu gehen 
YouTube - Ilan Tenenbaum feat. Shena - Don't Stop Me Now (Stephan Evans Remix)


----------



## -NTB- (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Digga-broken


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


......

......Break Beat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F1YJl5Rt7Q&NR​


----------



## blaidd (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mellow Trax - Outa Space
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzFt_n6uU3s

Einfach zu geil...

bald schon ein Oldie


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hypocrisy - Fire in the sky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7fiZkXri-Q​


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijx8b004Mm4&NR​


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVg9DCRrMw4&feature=related
YouTube - Dj Rush Get On Up


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vziQ6xMhtKw&feature=related
YouTube - Nobody Listens To Techno Chris Liebing remix


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ab gehts .....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mChkItXTQuo&feature​


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute darf ich auch mal doppel posten 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f4ZN-_-pvA​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MYbrOUTURA


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiQYfxVgnvU&feature​


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Crash Test Dummies - MMM MMM MMM MMM.flv


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moby 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozlc1oWdjy8&feature​


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Welle: Erdball - Graf Krolock

YouTube - Welle: Erdball - 09. Graf Krolock - Chaos Total


----------



## acefire08 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 SDP ft. Sido - Ne Leiche

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5B1UmgHfc


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Raggabund - Ganjatherapie


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Monkey, geiles Video! 

Ich liebe Geigen... ^^ Mit David Garretts Kreationen könnte ich mich auch ständig volldröhnen.
Zum Abend etwas entspannter:
YouTube - Cloud Cult - Pretty Voice
YouTube - Cloud Cult - Chain Reaction


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das ist besser ....aber leider nicht auf YT 

Fall Out Boy -- Dance, Dance Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## FrittenFett (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJH7y1yK_E


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Maximum the Hormone - What's Up People (HD)


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei euch gehts ja richtig ab...  Klavir gefällig?
YouTube - Trauriges& Schönes Lied

Manchmal muss ich die Augen schließen, nicht nur wegen den kitschigen Videos, sondern um die Musik richtig genießen zu können.
YouTube - Sad Anime - Rachel's song


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yo, was entspannendes zum Pennen gehen...

YouTube - James Blunt - You're Beautiful (Live)


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Jan Hegenberg - Das ganze Leben ist ein LOL


----------



## -NTB- (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

01-torch-heidelberg_mixtape


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

An James Blunt habe ich mich glaube vor ein paar Jahren satt gehört. Trotzdem sehr geil!

Jan Hegenberg lief vorhin bei mir auch! Er hat einige richtig geile Lieder!

Hier muss ich immer aufdrehen und mitgrölen:
YouTube - Jan Hegenberg - Ich bin Perfekt.

Aber er hat noch mehr geile Lieder!
YouTube - Jan Hegenberg - Männerballade 2006
YouTube - Jan Hegenberg - Einfach mal die Fresse halten (Musste ich gegen Ende oft spielen als ich noch mit meiner Ex zusammen war...  )

Auch wenn ich kein Fan von schnulzigen Dingen bin und bei meiner Freundin gelegentlich schreiend aus dem Zimmer renne, dieses Lied ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Liebeslieder die je gesungen wurden.
YouTube - Jan Hegenberg - Einsame Stunden

Edit: @ NTB
Hast du einen Link?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja um aus zu chillen eine bisschen frittenbude....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOnbNfCQSuM


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ultimum von Jan meiner Meinung nach
YouTube - Die Horde rennt - Warcraft Video


Für die Freaks
YouTube - Phantom of the Floppera


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da haben wir wieder die Geige... einfach geil.
YouTube - Josh Vietti Promo Video - "Hip Hop Violin Medley"

Edit: Die Floppera kenne ich schon.  Wat et nich alles gibt...

Ich habe glaube gerade eine neue Musikrichtung für mich entdeckt, danke Jungs!  Das Lied ist zu geil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q0EjBWBHw8


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48848ae8Am0&feature

Portal.


----------



## computertod (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Danke für Nichts
und grad noch:
Deuschland im Herbst und Lieber stehend Sterben


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Portal.








Black Sabbath - Solitude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsRqgek0Gr8​


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT]YouTube - P. R. Kantate - Görli Görli (Video)[/YT]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2juaQU_vYE&feature=related


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute nur vom besten 

*Ian Curtis* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRkFH9F5xlk&feature​ 

und dann gleich nochmal in einer der besten versionen​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1K_3c2CfY0&feature​ 

​


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Seeed: "Dickes B" - Official


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robert Smith 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t-d2dNeCFc&feature


ach ja ....so sah er anfangs aus 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biFxSwvqwN8&feature

war mein erstes Konzert was ich je besucht habe ​


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEtzxWQAbBY


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QjQlBTGgT8


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Phil Collins - Dance into the light


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Killed the Prom Queen - Say Goodbye (Feat. Michael Crafter on Vocals)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MOQL4XYJPg


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWC_WZ7gd6g&feature=feedlik

YouTube - Zeds Dead - White Satin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjgFYQMWtqo&feature=related

YouTube - Nero - Act Like You Know (Dubstep Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJlo0hWnZWc&feature=channel

YouTube - Bar 9 - Piano Tune


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter wird immer schlimmer ihr....
STICK TO YOUR GUNS - Enough Is Enough
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEDwGXE9Zo4
*               STICK TO YOUR GUNS -Such an Outrage*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4REAfLoVwY


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live - The Dolphins Cry (Musste deswegen sogar eine CD besorgen.)
Dailymotion - Live - The Dolphin's Cry - une vidéo Musik


----------



## FrittenFett (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxm17bHT_HM


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Fritten
Sehr geiler Song. Schon bei gemäßigter Lautstärke presst der Sub mein Trommelfell ordentlich zusammen, trotz, dass ich ihn nicht weiter runter stellen kann. 

Hier ein Ohrwurm, der zu den dauerhaften Favoriten zählt. Zum Text: besser nicht der Freundin schicken! 
Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding
YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding - Music Video


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fitten alter ich bin entsetzt....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9w4HfN3NUc


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ CrimsoN
Ich auch jedes mal, wenn ich bei einem Lied von dir auf Play drücke.  Irgendwie gibts nur wenige Lieder in der Kategorie, die mir zusagen. Eine der Ausnahmen:

YouTube - Amon Amarth - Death in Fire (Lyrics Video)
Jeder kennt es... ^^ 

Hier noch etwas zum nachdenken, das Video hilft dabei. 
Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Satyricon - KING*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQQdsKH3Qt8


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Saalschutz - Ravepunk für eine bessere Welt


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVZshCJ7wsc





Metronomy - A Thing For Me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYB2Mqs24ss


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ektomorf - Show Your Fist*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEWeFyKF7wA


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloc Party - Helicopter


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R6S5CJWlco


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs2yr3U142o&NR

Richtig episch.


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deaf Havana - Smiles All Round


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyRRJz4P7ZE


----------



## computertod (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Five Finger Death Punch - Hate Me, Walk Away und Never Enough
3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Alter wird immer schlimmer ihr....



Crimson... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os0NmfP0a9U
YouTube - DnB Pixie - Shock


----------



## Caspar (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gleich auf der Seite des Meisters persönlich. Die Tage muss ich wieder CDs kaufen gehen... 
Josh Vietti Pop Violinist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardcore is schon was geiles....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=039u9plNSIs


----------



## FrittenFett (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Caspar

Du spielen Geige?

Ich (leider) auch.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> @Caspar
> 
> Du spielen Geige?
> 
> Ich (leider) auch.



Sei doch froh, dass dus lernst. Ich bereus mittlerweile dass ich nicht weitergemacht hab mit Klavier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeO0hlSAHBU


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sloan - Believe in Me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNzn2qoq-vk


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chelsea Grin - Recreant
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zbT1xS1brk


----------



## computertod (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeYEs60oMCk&NR=1


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Black Label Society - Stoned And Drunk*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Hea_bRRZ0


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, noch ein paar schöne Songs extra für Crimson... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDZdREkiAdQ
YouTube - Ying Yang Twins - Dangerous

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKm9hfxcHE8&feature=related
YouTube - Ying Yang Twins - Naggin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3tv_yE7SQ0&feature=related
YouTube - Ying Yang Twins - What's Happenin


Gute Nacht Forum!  

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-7YUR5wf_Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0sT7xfC3QY&NR


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Usher - Love in this Club​*

Usher featuring Young Jeezy -- Love In This Club Musik Video - MyVideo​


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meaning of Life - Dischturbt


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crimson... Jedem das seine komm schon 

Geilster Song von Dada  (ab 1:30 )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB_VjutI1yk

Aber ich kann auch anders   (Der Refrain )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKXvtXQCU9U


----------



## -NTB- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Camo & Krooked - You Cry

ziemlich cooler dnb


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

..::Lifehouse - Everything::..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ELbdwADBXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca2UcPLzr_o&feature=related
YouTube - Stefan Tanz - La la la (Brennt den Baum ab 2009).wmv

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi-Fc2Acdmg&feature=related
YouTube - Stefan Tanz,Frauenarzt, Manny Marc - In Urlaub fahren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpgjqgN5XAA&feature=related
YouTube - Frauenarzt, Manny Marc,Orgi69 & Stefan Tanz (Prod.by The City of Dogs)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nO_-ur3iXw&feature=related
YouTube - Stefan Tanz - Bobby K. ( Car )


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ivChenquw


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - Buried Alive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffnALnYULbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

F.R.- Sekunde 1


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

4 Promille - Träume sterben


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmu1joyfFoc&feature=related
YouTube - Prinz Pi - Illuminati

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xb1deddZHI&feature=related
YouTube - Prinz Pi - Minenfeld mit Text

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6trOYP53b34&feature=related
YouTube - Prinz Pi - Der Regenmacher (Teenage Mutant Horror Show 2) TMHS II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EukGmf-QAto&feature=related
YouTube - Prinz pi - Mein Leben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5H6Ordr3A0
YouTube - Prinz Porno - 20.000 Meilen Untergrund (Prinz Pi)

Achja, gute alte Blackbooktape-Zeit...


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYeV-dklStA&NR=1


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daniel Powter - Bad Day






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijQUkkFq-Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ponhgg5MnfM&feature​


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

La Strada - Wash On By






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOTlarFEO_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5deOAcnJCU&feature=related
YouTube - Perverz - Schiebt mich zurück


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbSWtDaWJAc&feature=related


----------



## Zockkind (25. Februar 2011)

Hardstlye !

mfg


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NrZRPOjouQ&NR=1


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Dying Bride - DEATH TRIUMPHANT


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

project pitchfork -in the year 2525





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-EHSOCLbgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Rock (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nichts für "Schreihals-Hasser" 

Trivium
Was "neueres":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR7k3XnvbU0

Was älteres:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CTBV3TGgW8


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kategorie C - Du und Ich


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

Schwartz - Hurensohnzucht


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emperor - wrath of the tyrant 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YMXPBMr7No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Saugeil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEd4NfmMI6U

Skrillex - My Name is Skrillex (Skrillex Remix)


----------



## Nucleus (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der geilste Song von Green Day!
Hach ja, damals, als Green Day noch ehrliche Musik gemacht haben und nicht solche Poser waren...

*Green Day - She*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnF0pkWD2Tc


----------



## Da_Obst (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, ich bin dran...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5t99bpilCKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEyY6LEUWUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqUSqMHtoec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0857


----------



## Ceyone (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Saigon - Bring Me Down Part 2

YouTube - Saigon - Bring Me Down Part 2


----------



## Sync (1. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Rihanna - Good Girl Gone Bad

Kann ich super zu entspannen... ich warte noch sehnlichst auf meine Quantum 607 -.-


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pr!MaR - Rap ist wie ein Film       <--- Kennt eh keiner


----------



## -NTB- (1. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Holger Burner feat. Slowy Mosen - Sifu - 2011


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CATHEDRAL 

Death of an Anarchist


----------



## computertod (1. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Agitators - Fussballrandale


----------



## GxGamer (2. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Na wer kennt das noch? 
Ich hörs gern.

YouTube - Need For Speed Most Wanted Soundtrack - of Beyond - Nine Tho


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (3. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTJeT2i9QU&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsSVcRYh8dE


----------



## kero81 (3. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - DJ Fire - Cast Away (Snippet)


----------



## das_wesen (4. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Frei.Wild - Wahre Werte [Video vom Album GEGENGIFT]

YouTube - Kid Alex feat. Ian O'Brien Docker - St Tropez (Groove Rebels Remix)


----------



## Caspar (4. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The xx - Islands


----------



## computertod (4. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark
als Liveaufnahme kommt da richtig Atmosphäre rüber


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ACDC - Back in Black


----------



## AeroX (4. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kiss me von Katy Perry


----------



## T'PAU (5. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Roxette - She's Got Nothing On (But The Radio) (Adam Rickfors Radio Edit)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOyoPzXZ9YI


----------



## computertod (5. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nonpoint - Bullet With A Name


----------



## Entelodon (6. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

papa roach - ...to be loved


----------



## kero81 (7. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - p.t.k 3.6.1 - Eine Runde / Ghettomodus 2.0 (Offizielles Video - 2010)


----------



## Entelodon (7. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dark new day - follow the sun down

ein schönes stück...


----------



## computertod (7. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsta6n-YcM


----------



## taks (8. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Creepshow - Take My Hand






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUmN91Ym32c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






InnerPartySystem - American Trash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Q6mLOjJRAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG6rJ-Mgm2E 

liebe es


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alligatoah 
Meine Band YouTube - Alligatoah - Meine Band
Es regnet kaum YouTube - Es regnet kaum - Alligatoah
Backpackstudentenrap YouTube - Alligatoah-Backpackstudentenrap


ich weiß nicht ich mag den Typen einfach


----------



## computertod (10. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skero feat. Joyce Muniz - Kabinenparty
und
Culture Beat - Mr. Vain


----------



## Caliban (10. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2xe2Jnzg

finde es klasse


----------



## RapToX (11. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rymgm3jcuWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Vond - Slipp sorgen løs​*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5T6i6QNgdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sync (12. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Max Romeo - Chase the Devil (Good Quality)

find ich einfach nur subbaaa


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ioRWlG9PBQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfP9TVGoHiE


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EidJV2mb9h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So ihr wieder mal der Kämpfer für Gute musik !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbWPydEzyb0 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1aBGM12TeQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYE0whvFc0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-ByWqaEQrg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zbT1xS1brk


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallo Crimson mein Freund! Echt supi tolle Lieder die Du gepostet hast. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAOl9SdJHt8&feature=related
YouTube - Stefan Tanz - LALALA


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soil – Breaking Me Down

Regelt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## The_Rock (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDO_IaixvKU


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNkOFCA6Cxo&feature

Einfach geil.


----------



## joraku (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBcgxup03o



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIBcgxup03o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Video ist nur schlecht.


----------



## Caliban (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQgzy4Hg7JE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrB_HTL1K8w


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gameplaymusik ist halt meine Musikrichtung 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cQDTRvn2WE


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - DIE ATZEN mit NENA - STROBO POP (Official Video) HD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Spacken Trifft es eher !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki-P-sO4PDQ


----------



## Infin1ty (16. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also ich finde die Atzen bocken schon zum großen Teil einfach nur, aber Strobo Pop ist einfach nur..... 

Nur genial der Song:
Kann ich mir 10000 mal hintereinander anhören, ohne dass er langweilig wird. (ab 6:48 gehts richtig los )

Deadmau5 - Strobe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrZX8Y49xMY


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder Pr!MaR - Weckt mich hier auf


----------



## Deadless (17. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Destroy the Map :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqx7CzXV9ks

36 Crazyfists - Skin and Atmosphere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8W41JJN_wA


----------



## Opheliac (17. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eNXw8A6kFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnHb-ioJ1oI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Allein nach vorn!


----------



## Opheliac (18. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Def_UEAFnak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZcLc4W_72M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRXZnXAiaFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ODNxy3YOPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Primal Fear – Question Of Honour

Großartiges Edelmetall. Es lohnt sich, im Archiv nach "alten" Bands zu schauen und dann einfach mal Zeugs bei Amazon zu bestellen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ponygsi (18. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC DC - TNT (Riot 87 Dubstep Remix) by ponygsi on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

das läuft bei mir


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Primar Fear – All For One

 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F97Noz9HtIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aHBOifKZs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vidman (19. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEJgFNCPkKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7rSON458Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## roadgecko (19. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Zander - Wir beamen


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adpjujc2xHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



Meistens läuft natürlich die Original-CD...die Youtube- Sound-Quali mag ich nicht so.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCLjTeH19pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (21. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Motörhead - Line In The Sand


----------



## Caliban (21. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVskEA9-CtQ


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Bye, Bye, Beautiful


----------



## computertod (22. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - H
und Böhse Onkelz - Wer nichts wagt kann nichts verliern


----------



## FrittenFett (22. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Painkiller, entscheide dich mal für ne Musikrichtung. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WCv4fx0pxc


(480p Soundquali )


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9qubiWk8pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMmjBtLHDsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Schizophrenia, ein grandioses Album.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZUl2dNQyAo


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Y6MTcUNYrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach 2 Wochen Krankenhaus endlich wieder gute Musik 


Dry Cell - Body Crumbles






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8mcKaAX-F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Painkiller, entscheide dich mal für ne Musikrichtung.


Wieso sollte ich? Ich bin offen für alles. Nur nicht für den Schlonz der im Radio läuft. 
Soll ja Menschen geben die über den Tellerrand schauen...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-my-music-3394.html

@ Topic

Pr!MaR - Das falsche Spiegelbild -


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Apropro Tellerrand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfXE9jaCUo


----------



## Lyr1x (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

at Work Radio/SWR1


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krijo Stalka-Abhängen 
YouTube - Krijo Stalka-Abhängen


----------



## Ceyone (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiz Khalifa - The Thrill 
YouTube - Wiz Khalifa - The Thrill


----------



## taks (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## exoRR (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Eagles - Victim Of Love (ich liebe den Song!!!!)


----------



## AeroX (23. März 2011)

Deamon Davis - Linewand


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Lyr1x schrieb:


> at Work Radio/SWR1


 

Gelitten xD
Bin aber nicht besser dran !


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2011)

Eric Prydz vs. Seeed - Proper Ding

Genial!


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dave Days: Fireflies (Ikea Parody)
Genial!!!!!


----------



## RedBrain (24. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Thriller Megamix


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLSZBCgoZJ4


----------



## taks (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - All I Am






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MDHJgvjfgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2011)

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPb_FODEgo0



Diese hammer Stimme!!!


----------



## Miezekatze (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yves Larock - Say Yeah (RIVAZ REMIX)  ---> Gute Laune


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Next one... Grandioses Video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13HnYhiE7xU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-fJ9ROrW08


----------



## taks (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Smash the Control Machine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mocsN9gS3pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







The Strokes - Under Cover Of Darkness






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_l09H-3zzgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Slut - All We Need Is Silence






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_U_MlyJvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunny Day Real Estate - Disappear






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mS2kF_60Uko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn-MukcWDqw


----------



## Opheliac (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btheCveYPZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHwX_IkWueM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Texas Is The Reason - A Jack With One Eye






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyysYPEUsoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







The Suicide Machines - Beat My Head Against The Wall






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjgC_RVr4DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







From Autumn To Ashes - The After Dinner Payback






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szOfFF7c18w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bigmaik (25. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

E-Type - Back 2 Life
-> echt super, für alle die techno/dance u.ä. lieben.

ich weiß nicht, wie das mit den videos einbetten geht, deswegen hier der link: YouTube - E-Type - Back 2 Life (Official Video HD)
viel spaß beim anhören!


----------



## taks (26. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexisonfire - Adelleda






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgdeOR_jtVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








The Agonist - Take A Bow






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nH8mxvxUWcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







iwrestledabearonce - The Cat's Pajamas






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfzj8ybtPIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Alexisonfire - Counterparts And Number Them






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2j8TGqaKKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (26. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjJAVbk4mOU&NR=1


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCY99Axdqok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ8akbP1ki0


----------



## kero81 (26. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ballermann Radio Internetradio online hören bei radio.de


----------



## taks (28. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weezer - Peace






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egParfk-71Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (28. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

4promille Beer´n´Roll & 4promille - Büdchenlied


----------



## Heli-Homer (28. März 2011)

Is zwar aus 2009 ABER von pitbull 
Einfach mal reinhören.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e=related&feature=related&v=NF9sliy5cos&gl=DE

Pitbull vs black house remix 2009


----------



## zøtac (29. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRzK4G9T9R4


----------



## taks (29. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbbGwO_uJn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm_1dRLI9Io


Die geniale weibliche Stimme! <3


----------



## taks (30. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The (International) Noise Conspiracy - Armed Love






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4EheZK45aN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




( die Qualität ist zwar ******** -.- )

edit: und wieso werden Fluchwörter zensiert?!


----------



## Radagis (30. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x7Ao17chnB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj_CnidP7C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-K97EH69IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es ist einfach zeitlose gute Musik und mit seine besten Lieder.


----------



## Hatschi (30. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musik aus den Jahren 2000-2006 sind 180Gb 
Electro/house/trance/Hip Hop (Blumentopf)/ Jumpstyle/ Hardstyle


----------



## taks (31. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

genau das richtige für den Morgen 



Sum 41 - Hell Song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pE8ReA5cn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Bratze - Jean Claude






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40y5zNN7bak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dari (31. März 2011)

Snoop Doggs - doggumentary 

Das ganze Album


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPHg47YDSjE


----------



## taks (31. März 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment - Prayers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAo3Nefox2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (1. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nguru - Touch the Sun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TVtoxaWjQC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisenfunk - Pong


----------



## taks (1. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Sugar Wolf






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mqjkjpV8lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (1. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2B4Oz9f4NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a95W7ZaGnM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mb8lTVxq6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. April 2011)

Dubstep.fm ^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbGK7v6-2TY


----------



## Opheliac (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xhhydh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Als Hesse, Fast Frankfurter, gibts nur dieses Lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjr9In0LAcc


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1p2XCmyyUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDwn4tFlWFY


----------



## taks (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexisonfire - Jubella






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQq7OK5AiyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tNyra2qZT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdW8lt6u4RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMQz6ync3JU


----------



## Opheliac (3. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xhhycs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xhhyaa

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (4. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2lav8rqK4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal bisschen was anderes:

Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock


----------



## FrittenFett (4. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBxqW065eSY


----------



## joraku (4. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VNgZcOqP9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (4. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Ich denk an euch zurück
Frei.Wild - Rückgrat und Moral
Frei.Wild - Schlauer als der Rest
Frei.Wild - Mein Leben, Meine Geschichte, Meine Lehre


----------



## -NTB- (4. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Track Preview: - Bioweapon - Eternal Vision (HQ)


voll geil voll auf alc ey...


----------



## taks (6. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Foo Fighters - My Poor Brain






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=324darD4SRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU


----------



## taks (6. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

American Hi-Fi - Surround






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDjnQ_nMhwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







American Hi-Fi - Maybe Won't Do






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4AI1pO_xBvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (7. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2s4v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1919 (7. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=youtube.com/watch?v=SUFCzL6aJKU


----------



## taks (7. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PORCELAIN And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moZwgUex4aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (7. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5B1UmgHfc

totaler Ohrwurm.  Und das Video ist auch top.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK2asSRg2qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (8. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x16dl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (8. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0MzaiY3Wfw


----------



## Opheliac (8. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x66o7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5v6af

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (8. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzsGngSebuk&NR=1


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyV3Ha_Ux6U

Nach langer Abstinenz ich auch mal wieder


----------



## taks (9. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sick Puppies - The Bottom






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ceg3RM90E_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Sevendust - Damaged






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDlL9r1XcnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ejeEBlDESc


----------



## Abufaso (10. April 2011)

The Bloody Beetroots, Warp 1.7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFajOVofI1c


----------



## computertod (10. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN4hnZmvxh8
und Nichts ist für Immer


----------



## hydro (11. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mix 9 - Joris Delacroix @ La Dune - 31.10.10 by Joris Delacroix on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## AeroX (11. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Housetime.fm @ Maurice Deek - Dirty Deek Music (DJ Set)


----------



## Opheliac (11. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16udKb1Xis0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f18VHa-fcBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uUL8ELhnp8


----------



## Opheliac (12. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG-wT551s1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTdhXxxWREo


----------



## Justin Bieber (12. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT]YouTube - Nightwish - Over the hills and far away[/YT]


----------



## Abufaso (12. April 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UztEfwHt14"]YouTube - Nightwish - Over the hills and far away[/URL]">YouTube Link</a>



Kenn ich. Mein Lieblings Song von Nightwish!

Ich hör grad Swedish house mafia - One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_j8sVqLcYE


----------



## taks (12. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Horse The Band - Bunnies






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Twokr090WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (12. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldy09zE-qfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkUZQJStvQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emmure-Solar Flare Homicide
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5MoWB3pPs
DEFILER - CRYOMANCER
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWnJfLFmqmg
Parkway Drive- Karma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HafGJQXGFuY
Amarna Reign - The Fight (Isn't Over)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5MoWB3pPs


----------



## taks (13. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Miniature Tigers - Bullfighter Jacket






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWN8XAn-Hpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (13. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXUFt4XKmpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NzMYriIz0Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPN7EvbrCp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZeUhGe4qFFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Rock (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was härteres
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktuWC9ZXdkY

Mäßighart 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zAu8eiJ2XQ

Und ne Ballade zum Schluss ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oToBRs-DPEg


----------



## taks (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ein bisschen Elektro



Mediengruppe Telekommander - kommanda






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luIjNqo8ETM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3BBw534xZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50oUxmCBgIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Polar Bear Club - Take Me To The Town


----------



## usopia (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Opheliac: Red Mist gefällt, kannte ich noch gar nicht, geht gut nach vorne los!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAmIS64Uw_g


----------



## The_Rock (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gefällt dir so gut, dass du es gleich 3x schreibst, ne?  

BTT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR7k3XnvbU0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0dD59FYxJ4


----------



## Opheliac (14. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Nr-VIP8jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mlsdx_IDhwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -NTB- (15. April 2011)

YouTube - Termanology - My Life

YouTube - Camo & Krooked - Global Warming


----------



## Obihamster (15. April 2011)

YouTube - WoW Song Ulduar

Für WoW Zocker 

hier noch eins  

YouTube - Jace Hall - I Play W.O.W Music Video


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn-VabI6O68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jungs, es gibt auch ein Bearbeiten-Button 



Good Charlotte - I Just Wanna Live






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rISYCquFeI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DN-Sw_Hu2uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5owtJ7_xA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwG3uhD0PjE


----------



## Pagz (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka7uuGeOpYM&hd=1


----------



## computertod (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Störte.Priester - Feuer Schnaps Benzin
Treibhaus - Hass


----------



## taks (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fall Out Boy - I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9V2JTA2toGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (15. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMfIDSRavxk


----------



## mixxed_up (16. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw6cJCNXxHg

Über die Grafik kann man sagen was man will, aber der Soundtrack ist saugeil!


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftoISEehfTY


----------



## refraiser (16. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kpHmtA7LOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NcbAibPA2yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -NTB- (17. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - duplicator_anonym vectors@holoplankton


----------



## computertod (18. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE3261PbqAs


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRLukSO-jMQ


----------



## Radagis (18. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srrAm9Eiqcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3iAzdbg3mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (20. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

passend zur derzeitigen stimmung:

Anaal Nathrakh - I Wish I Could Vomit Blood On You... ...People

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIgu8F6o4Q0


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcWumWDPsFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCLjTeH19pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die einzige "Gamemusik" die bei mir wirklich hängen geblieben ist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QBD-2P6TXU


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein sehr Bush kritisches Lied, genauso wie No More Sorrow




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LG9C54bD_KE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (23. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QV8eiSA4vqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (23. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stomphonic - Shut Up


----------



## MasterFreak (24. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RibPeDkAITc&feature=related I Love all Bi°°°°es Der Melo Part ab 1:25 is soo geil !!!


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sehnsucht hab*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps8OEjD22GM


----------



## taks (28. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dadajugend - You Just Got Recorded






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R22yZM_77RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (28. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pWZRJd4z8o
Oida das Lied ist ja so genial


----------



## Amigo (28. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Gil Scott Heron and Jamie xx - NY Is Killing Me

* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxZZWhPdKps


----------



## computertod (28. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Wer nichts wagt kann nichts verlieren
Böhse Onkelz - keine Amnestie für MTV


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gangs | ASIWYFA


----------



## taks (29. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - The Boy Who Destroyed The World






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gZpfQfwe6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






AFI - Kiss And Control






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLV76F9al_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








AFI - Death of Seasons






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjEDrbjZx44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXJSN6Z9gGo


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QL6-7SR6KPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (29. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWRbWwJ5qEc


----------



## m3ntry (30. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t63iAnAVN7Q


----------



## Hatschi (30. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reggae Radio Stations - Free Internet Radio
den ersten Sender


----------



## Alistair (30. April 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ultraform meets Dimavi* - _Graven Holes Of The Past_


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blindside - The Color Of My Eyes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ITG71mXmuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Headhunterz vs. Wildstylez - Blame It On The Music


----------



## moe (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFHkpjHSkMs


----------



## Hatschi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Non-Phixion - Black Helicopters
YouTube - The Glitch Mob - Nalepa Monday remix
YouTube - D Minds & Dirty Harry - Ho Bass


----------



## computertod (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPRPP9Pumxk&NR=1


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lol, die sind ja richtig berühmt geworden. Hätte ich nicht erwartet 



brokeNCYDE - I'm The King






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvIRRyVVcwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ponygsi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fjelltown Poadcastshows 12.04.2011-Vorfreude!!! mixed by P.Looney by P.Looney on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Set von Kollegen- Echte empfehlung

MFG


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab ich gestern gefunden :3


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XpDMtn3f3A
YouTube - Miku Hatsune - Light Song


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaoDTCE9eNo


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbogntN8CCI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gh5EVBpTVY
 Frei.Wild


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avail - Virus






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss5urZuqygY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Beautiful Creatures - Time and Time Again






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjRewdPFd1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Between The Buried And Me - The Primer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_bYyal5rDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caspar (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Andy McKee - Rylynn (Richtig richtig geile Acoustic Aufnahmen... *dahinriesel*)


----------



## Hatschi (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardstyle is my styl vol.2 
Muss abundzu sein


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeah, geiler Track!

YouTube - Kool Savas "Rhythmus meines Lebens" (Official HD Video) 2010


----------



## -NTB- (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



kero81 schrieb:


> Yeah, geiler Track!
> 
> YouTube - Kool Savas "Rhythmus meines Lebens" (Official HD Video) 2010


 

danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShWmdEVFgAo

"I'm a midnight fistfight." Live @ Nova Rock 2011


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich glaube ich habe das Youtube Video mit den meisten dislikes gefunden. Es sind exakt 2.671.280 Stück  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Und noch was anderes:


Metronomy - She Wants






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntVV3dTo-qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrittenFett (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spastic Ink - A Wild Hare

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRF9NsC2D_U


----------



## computertod (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xThIDPb83fQ


----------



## RapToX (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ganz gut, aber die version von powerglove find ich besser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trGkPerU3-k


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schon VERDAMMT gut der kleine! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhboWThSAL0&feature=feedrec_grec_index
YouTube - Pale kid raps fast - George Watsky [ + mp3 download ]


----------



## zøtac (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afkt-QHQS-g&feature=related


----------



## computertod (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUPFVz8ZtA4&NR=1


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe das Youtube Video mit den meisten dislikes gefunden. Es sind exakt 2.671.280 Stück


 
Beste Chancen für das schlechteste Video+Lied auf Youtube.   wuahhhhhhh, wird mir schlecht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1hFRrscVcs


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - "Mac or PC" Rap Music Video - Mac vs PC


----------



## Hatschi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Plastic Beach


----------



## Sturmi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jade - The Fool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxxEmfN4Xsw


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pilzvergiftung 

YouTube - auricular pilzvergiftung


----------



## s|n|s (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I like big butts


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PORCELAIN And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Porcelain And The Tramps - I'm Your Favorite Drug






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvk8MvntPXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Spunge - Kickin' Pigeons






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9st30qjN5BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad:
Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears
jetzt:
Neaera - Spearheading the Spawn


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt grade:Warren Zevon´s 78er Album  "Exicatble Boy".Davor Black Sabbath´s "Master of Reality"


----------



## chillerman (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - Coone - The Way That I Ride [The Challenge Album]


----------



## Caspar (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

blue october - ugly side (Geiler Song...  ) Oh und folgendes Album: An Acoustic Evening with Blue October - die anderen Versionen sind nicht so toll.


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets - Burn Burn






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Lrsg6Q8dTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So nun meldet sich der CrimsoN mal wieder !*

*The Blood Stays On The Blade   *
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMbnxdxhUzQ

A Day To Remember - sinc u been Gone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIwOhNQgKJI

Emmure - Solar Flare Homicide
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5MoWB3pPs


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die BVB-Hymne 2011 - Krypteria & der BVB-Jahrhundertchor


----------



## taks (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We Are The Fallen - Bury Me Alive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzTZeeMCUBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








The Agonist - ...and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsIXGVOvah8
Wie fügt ihr diesen anderen YT Player ein?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MAch hinter das YT eine HD und das bei beiden !
Geht auch bei Video´s die nicht HD sind !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s92ARaos03o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr21MblV0Bw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24w2JuMov2g


----------



## computertod (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Arschtritt Live in Alsfeld


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNmtuYROF4

Immer wieder genial, sowohl das lied als auch die Show die Angus beim Konzert hinlegt (wers gesehen hat weiß was ich meine)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*CPU-GPU Will ja nix sagen aber man sieht nix 
*


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *CPU-GPU Will ja nix sagen aber man sieht nix
> *


 

Eines von deinen geht auch nicht 



GENERAL ELEKTRIKS - Take Back The Instant






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQuBmdjFtBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raigen (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

California Swag District - Teach Me (Terravita Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcrXQeBqbX8&hd=1


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Headhunterz live @ Qlimax 2007


----------



## AeroX (16. Mai 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Headhunterz live @ Qlimax 2007



Gefällt mir!  

Chuckie - dj chuckie Radio Show


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wahre Worte, Wahre Worte...!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gh5EVBpTVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Am Mortal, But Was Fiend | Sioum


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment - Prayers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oppxl1F2fNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hatschi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

housetime.fm


----------



## Low (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjvhAbRnIGE


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Satyricon - King*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQQdsKH3Qt8


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feeder - Buck Rogers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL10UiTUZDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi7D1qZBW7Q 

Mit das beste Album heuer, imo.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbogntN8CCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Passt heute wie die Faust auf´s Auge!


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aus dem Kingpin-OST:
YouTube - ‪Blues Traveler "But Anyway" Live at Sundown in the City‬‏


----------



## GxGamer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y-87utsnlQ

YouTube - ‪Paul Stanley - Live to WIN Orginal Song‬‏


----------



## moe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTSNvq9ihxc&playnext=1&list=PL0E2836BE60CBEE1B


----------



## computertod (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Energy Berlin stream


----------



## LOGIC (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wiz Khalifa
-
This Plane

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc_58LK80oY&hd=1
*
*​


----------



## Opheliac (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy84mE3qD1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8owj_CsEz_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caspar (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *CPU-GPU Will ja nix sagen aber man sieht nix
> *


 Ich sagte auch wer die show gesehen hat der weiss was gemeint ist  Hab sie auf Blu-Ray, kannst ja mal in youtube suchen ob du das video findest 

@T: Dire Straits - Once upon a time in west
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUOqTIaau3o


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Electric Wizard : Album Witchcult Today / 2007






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RR66b06zUfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raigen (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqq80662X60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbogntN8CCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prinz Pi - Nerdhymne  (fühle mich nicht angesprochen)
Leider ohne Link 

Prinz Pi - 3 Minuten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88-TeNe0Ins

Edit: Wie krieg ich den YouTube Player hier rein?


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weezer - Island In The Sun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0C3zgYW_FAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




passt perfekt zu meinem Cuba Libre


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eweuIwjLvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Db4OuCHUhv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Frei.Wild


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

War Machine Live at River Plate

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5faXBcw3Eg&NR=1


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kqcdGfCamfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrittenFett (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxDruJ5Ve-4&NR=1&hd=1


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I86cCYTKmlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 URLAUB!


----------



## Opheliac (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIYnqfKdTHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLQBebfEXpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYqPzJgrTbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRRir415C-8


----------



## Hatschi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Überragend, ist aber auch schon etwas älter.


Housetime.fm


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-TH8R1wJmk


----------



## Miyamoto (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier ein Geheimtip an alle die es etwas *extremer* Mögen 
mein momentanes Lieblingslied *
Curse Of Society* -  *Architects of my Odyssee   http://www.youtube.com/user/CurseofSociety*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2c0TML3qNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_YeNoy6wlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4hUu-peLLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Db4OuCHUhv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 Fetzt!


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier auch! 

Schade, dass die 2011 nicht zu uns ins Ösiland kommen. War bei der letzten Tour in Wien und es war eines meiner geilsten Konzerte überhaupt.


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Drink the Vodka 

The Wind Blows (Skrillex Remix) - all american rejects
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC6zXxibuQA


----------



## Two-Face (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deliver us - In Flames


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Mai 2011)

Krijo & Lew - du Hure


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jis5BixVYhQ
YouTube - ‪Lacuna - Celebrate The Summer [HQ]‬‏


----------



## daDexter (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

böhse onkelz - terpentin


----------



## taks (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es wird grad die ganze Nachbarschaft beschallt 


Innerpartysystem - American Trash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqtXtnUGPiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Waidmanns Heil


----------



## RapToX (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_ZRC8gg-c0


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Los - For My Haters‬‏

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCFwLQ1tbg0&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjqAAJJb7NY


----------



## RapToX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg4J5idCynM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSmzLd1KQK8


----------



## taks (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tidal Arms - Flooded Meadows






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1l1QP9Kvuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4QA8q1rdYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zU44xStjsgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFrkiKJdkv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqySH2Lb7Eo


----------



## zøtac (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKgS--pwAZY

Ruhe in frieden Paul >: (


----------



## Russel Grow (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zur Zeit: Peter Maffay 

Und Rock´n Roll aus den 60ern.


----------



## GxGamer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe es.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IznCjaeJdQ
YouTube - ‪WCG Theme Song---BEYOND THE GAME‬‏


----------



## Opheliac (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJvq47a3zvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWE9YmB8reQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIGP0qM_63M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oxbp-_kuOR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uywrrckfI2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - You and your friend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNXncglnsZg


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_3WEps2nws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4aZWCKp2Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_whnzm7J4_Y?hd=1

Wohl einer der längsten Trance-Tracks!


----------



## s|n|s (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

act on instinct


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You shook me all night long 
Live at River Plate

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTnj9dFxGsg&feature=related


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVFxb8u5UYg&NR=1


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

vorher:

Of Mice & Men - Second & Sebring






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHrC4uji944

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





jetzt:

The Bangkok Five - We Love What Kills Us






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmQv96ZqGug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Straight Line Stitch - Black Veil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4FhyvzeJK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5TC1QB1Rhe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_xsFLZoCfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StqoKrRLlfE

Gänsehaut


----------



## Aufpassen (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFefV2_KDE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geil ein Remake von Sonic the Hedgehog 2 ist in der Mache 
Und die Musik haut jetzt schon rein, yaaaaaaayy 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XfWeUscgMM
YouTube - ‪Sonic 2 HD Music: Metropolis zone‬‏

Verdammt ich liebe es


----------



## taks (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Parlovr - Hell Heaven






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVw7zGmO4IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## das_wesen (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0SmrAvFWw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Metallica - Nothing Else Matters - S&M*


Auch Live vom Album - sowas verdient Original gekauft. Einfach Geil.


----------



## joraku (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqgNaEtRWks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aufpassen (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q21thJ_7hQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ghost Inside - Unspoken






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14ICWqjYuYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXn3EzzYY4&NR=1


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nils Lofgren: Keith Don`t Go


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Creutzfeld & Jakob & Savas & Curse & Azad - Spinne‬‏

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwQTmjK6zo0&feature=related


----------



## computertod (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - Der Charlie


----------



## s|n|s (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*NEW OFFICIAL DUKE NUKEM FOREVER THEME   *


----------



## Caspar (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator - Es kotzt mich an... uvm


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Refused - Worms of the Sense _ Faculties of the Skull






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enkwaH-CrUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sync (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erasure -- Always Musik Video - MyVideo

eines der besten Lieder aller Zeiten (meiner Meinung )


----------



## FrittenFett (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wow, was nimmst du denn?!!


€:
Ich glaube, ich muss jetzt meine Ohren auswaschen.


----------



## Sync (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ach hdf 
schließlich ist das geschmackssache 

außerdem ist das zeug was ich nehme nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## kero81 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

EEY, nix gegen Erasure!!! DAS ist der Song aus Robot Unicorn Attack! Geil, den hab ich schon so lange gesucht!  Danke!!!


----------



## GxGamer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibt doch nix geileres 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHaOlmKX_o8
YouTube - ‪Turok 2 Seeds of Evil Soundtrack - The Port of Adia‬‏


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9zt8J3mrc8
Vom "fast" Debütalbum.

_Noch zo empfähle wöör dämm janze Komplott: Schenkt jedem einzelne doch 'ne Aufblasbar-Gott (uss Venyl) – abwaschbar, exakte Maße, verbrauchergerecht (jefühlsecht)!_


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA&feature​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre in letzter zeit sehr oft eher Radio:
Radio


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jaaaa ....der Sound meiner Jugend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwPaei13D8o&feature​


----------



## Raigen (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQAd1nQQHxg

Kann ich mir ewig anhören, einfach geil. Besonders bei dem Intro bekomm ich eine Gänsehaut.


----------



## computertod (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Altes Neues Leben


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live DVD von Horse The Band


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die aus den USA importierte Live Blueray von Paramore.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLyTrsk1Ey8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - The Leaving Song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjSscjWXSHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freddydouh (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sarge_70 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

Ich hör grade normale Musik


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"New Kids" rule !!!


----------



## Opheliac (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azKp6uAiJFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7k61k7rm-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raigen (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfkIV9CrlR4&hd=1

Bei dem Tetris würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht weiter als LVL 1 kommen.


----------



## Ingrimm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪ALESTORM - Shipwrecked | Napalm Records‬‏


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfjuVCyzToY


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM1m5ACgBFc
_I was looking back to see
if she was looking back to see
if I was looking back at her. _
got it?


----------



## Uziflator (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51jYvbcrHKs&feature=related


----------



## Opheliac (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06CUTRR-hqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Metacafe
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Metacafe. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Innerpartysystem - American Trash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqtXtnUGPiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Innerpartysystem - Don't Stop






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSSmdHfNqD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Five Finger Death Punch - Hate Me


----------



## Opheliac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whdJgwJ2i3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDqJXeVYPFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boyAaaEwC4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckc9MvxS5j4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz05FJjXWlI

 http://www.frag-kuddel.net/board/images/user/headbang.gif

Ich will da wieder hin. Jetzt sofort!! *heul*


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mary Magdalan - Debbie






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaTc46KxuMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Emilie Autumn - Dead Is the New Alive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjiU-wR1Wlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -NTB- (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Hotze - Es geht hier um Musik!‬‏


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Paramore: My Heart Live Music (Best version EVER!!!!)‬‏


----------



## computertod (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die guten alten Zeiten 



The Wohlstandskinder - Apathisch warten






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCUVLxo1HF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnzeIGYj2WM


----------



## Tobucu (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Mike Krüger - Wir trinken wenig (Lyrics)‬‏


----------



## computertod (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kneipenterroristen - Sie kam zu mir am Morgen


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild -Allein nach vorne-


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beethoven - Sinfonie Nr. 9


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Uwe9cnCX0E


----------



## Amigo (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unknown Mizery - No Peace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEBHhUWOw0



Burial - Street Halo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spNJX7e0z4E


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WIZO - 9247  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EryxH_ArIOc


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pulled Apart By Horses - Back to the **** Yeah






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzDz5wVs8uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kategorie C - Barfuß oder Lackschuh


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Alan Parsons Project - Mammagamma*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnD7gckfzM0


----------



## computertod (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Ingvars - Här Kommer Pippi Langstrump


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Title Fight - Dreamcatcher






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzV7HF-SVjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcV-cyb0LlE


----------



## RapToX (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wi8Fv0AJA4

epic 

edit: da die 3h version von youtube hier scheinbar nicht geladen wird, gibts jetzt nur die kurze version^^


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Coppelius Urinstinkt‬‏


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pulled Apart By Horses - Yeah Buddy






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLH78Dlm9lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Polar Bear Club - Boxes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaybCuZZBqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avril Lavigne - Losing Grip 

gerade nochmal die CD-Sammlung durchsucht und "Let Go" gefunden.
Und da wollt ichs doch direkt mal mit den DT880ern hören 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCprsOU23_0


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=my1BqCEgy64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrittenFett (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMtcqfQNd2Y


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShXn4UE7GSY
Jack als Drummer ist auch mal ein interessantes Bild.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub50Wk3uCl4&NR​


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBUiz7DzEMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Xn3BnYaFSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7OS30c2Fys&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrFJp1BN6VA&feature​


----------



## PEG96 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alberto




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aly8CYPuYqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAmMcBQavKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GF3wagWwHjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

CD In Sorte Diaboli.


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwar ein bisschen melancholisch, aber ich finds gut 



Daniel Powter - Lose To Win






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNvOC2n8C8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Daylight - Two of a Kind






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqh0GbNcZGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHAiUukKeEc


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-x95Q0SJfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juni 2011)

RAF camora--ihr und ich


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kularis - 12 Volt DC*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJeeu540SX8


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Raconteurs - Steady, As She Goes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7aOWIFgIZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ridden vs Conwerter - Deeper Truth*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A00F4m4R5MY


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

connyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy phycho shit


YouTube - ‪Dusty Kid - Nemur (Wall of Guitars)‬‏


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRtKvey4Lk

@ NTB

Ja so kennt man mich … immer schwebend in psychodelischen Sphären.


----------



## computertod (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gammeln auf'm Strand Buddel inner Hand Sonne auf'm Bauch so kann das bleiben
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHivHhW0Clw


----------



## KiraSenpai (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Enter Shikari - Sorry you are not a winner
das lied ist einfach nur genial <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wngyXhTx4pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Static Lullaby - Stare At The Air






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPM-Zu7AhbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





From Autumn To Ashes - Lilacs And Lolita






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQor2Dy--Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97ABNW3BNw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpyiaMS4gnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raigen (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gKaauyEnzA&hd=1


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl2spWNoXuA&feature


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the dark night


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

in the mugil of the smugle - olivendara /radio edition) feat. smack dideldeam


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbcF1NpUmfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DD7bCRG3CG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Von der Original CD Nemesis Divina (1996)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOUFAFcnrGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emyo1h31qoI


----------



## Hatschi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

600min schon Housetime.fm, persönlicher Rekord, von  ein und dem selben Radio


----------



## computertod (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjOv0wQs5HQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_GFGTfF2H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SDSTjEZq_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Original CD Black Masses (2010)


----------



## Caspar (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paramore Acoustic kann man sich echt anhören, die Aufnahme ist sogar ganz gut!  Wenns mal ne Acoustic CD in der Qualität von ihr geben würde, wäre ich einer der Ersten die die CD haben. 
YouTube - ‪Paramore -- Loves Not a Competition (Kaiser Chiefs cover)‬‏


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hadouken - Turn The Lights Out






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4zUaEf5UN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_IwAF81Wgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Down to business...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrH0qmiwFtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*kasper bjorke - alcatraz (kenton slash demon remix)*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=461h1V2G-i0

Ich lieb das Teil... die Vocals alleine...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YouTube - ‪Memories‬‏


----------



## Micha77 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CasperXOXO


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQxUH7F3sVA


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zI3Ag0RHrlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzXk154c0wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Original CD : Death Cult Armageddon (2003)


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZyddV-3A1c

YouTube - ‪Music Instructor - Get Freaky‬‏


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpl7i11I1PQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Incise* : Death-Metal made in DE.

Titel : From the Crypt they rise, vom gleichnahmigen Debut-Album (03/2011).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8LGF42gJ6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJB3W9q-zFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK2asSRg2qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Original CD : Stoned (2/2010)


----------



## computertod (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXHBwQkLjHU


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_voht-3HKvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



immer noch fett...


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0b8vFHgorw


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggLee6grjh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4aZWCKp2Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOoE_UZxUKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Stormblast CD (1996)


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRpVp678zSE


----------



## omarsen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Casper - Auf und davon ;D


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olvMkgJEx0w


----------



## Amigo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Channel X - Freakshow*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFpE98hjddo


----------



## TBF_Avenger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Beatsteaks - Atomic Love*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfKtfyl1LxM


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Pink Floyd - The Wall*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxNM7j_ppHI&playnext=1&list=PLBFDA3D6624BA536D


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gso4LeBrosw


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Nickelback - Far Away


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty3W1-nSs8w


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soo und jetzt pünktlich zum Feierabend nen bisl Volbeat genießen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plcoB7ne_S8


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etkrOkLonAY


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerodrone - Sceneboy






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJVnOcCBx20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour - Dying 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPrBOnNDNk8


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexisonfire - Mailbox Arson






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XsvJYfwpV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia9827qjOiE


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink Floyd ( Ummagumma ) - Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a small cage and grooving together with a pict

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRsNVt7PVdE


----------



## computertod (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6noyWn0DI0


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkAhyrSZQO0


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbqEUNZwcXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vorhin

All my Life - Foo Fighters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-UB9hpmneU

und jetzt

Dear Rosemary - Foo Fighters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eLaGfgbtRk


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRFYGJ14Yow


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mb8lTVxq6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oiaos5R4hH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzK-k2Ky3PU


----------



## computertod (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Morgen gehts ans Konzert von denen 


Polar Bear Club - To The Engravers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=klRU264jqyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MwkiMpPR9c


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treibhaus - Reich mir deine Hand


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Roadside






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJhcztHxoaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYsJviTJ9Uo


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel live (on the night) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUbNZcZr-g


----------



## AeroX (21. Juli 2011)

Dj Coone live @defqon1.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haus Arafna - Last dream of Jesus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olaPrNyX65Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kajot (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ava Adore - Smashing Pumpkins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dwXYAqy-HI


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fresh D ist wieder da. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVL8a-B72Dc&feature


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cus4yacWDT8


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Avril Lavigne - Complicated






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NPBIwQyPWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sPuiUQappw


----------



## Pikus (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Casper - Der Druck steigt / Blut sehen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIGM2dZX0CY


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCI1rzPp5J4


----------



## m3ntry (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyHcIHssdHA


----------



## computertod (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Arschloch
BRDigung - Das perfekte Lied


----------



## theLamer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

‪Tiesto Elements Of Life Copenhagen Part 5 13 HQ‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Miezekatze (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ATB - Apollo Road


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Destruction of a Rose - Yesterday's Trash Queens


----------



## Micha77 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mac Miller-Best Day Ever


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvOVey0MSs


----------



## GxGamer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6tV7QczCo0
‪The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind theme looped | Call of magic [HQ]‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Hardwell (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7-XLL3nbYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deep Purple - Child in Time
Das Publikum ist ja völlig aus dem Häuschen...nicht...
Sind das Puppen oder sind sie nur peinlich berührt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1slq_FwRN8o


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylJNS2deOAo
Anti-Kommerz-DJ-Track


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du hast wenigstens Geschmack 

Netsky - Escape


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Du hast wenigstens Geschmack


Auf jeden Fall einen anderen als die ganze -Mainstream-Gesellschaft. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T-u3hbWTM


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joar, ich bin ab und an auch Mainstream 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GVEUWyxkbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Joar, ich bin ab und an auch Mainstream
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verräterin   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnHHmTzWti4

Dannach:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgQ7qOCDFYQ


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So nun melde ich mich mal wieder Zurück !

Of Legend - Save The Humans
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jtt_9GgLfs

Texas In July - Hooke,Line &Sinner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KvphaUYqgM

Belie My Burial - Finish Him
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_e43fWEt7A


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Slip Away






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb1i2wm47aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder etwas das wohl keiner kennt.
Mein Geschmack ist halt anders 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-QGiwrXHko
‪Dune Pirates‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute mal was langes. Dauer: 1h 28min   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJL4MCAL-4I


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aaaaawwwwh System 

Benny Benassi - Beautiful People


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2011)

Geiles Lied  Aber nix geht über LMFAO


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stimmt, ich find das Lied cool von denen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2vWQFHP3D0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ab gehts! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTQaAaCeh0


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du hörst doch echt alles was ich hör 

009 Sound System - Born to be wasted


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Du hörst doch echt alles was ich hör


Nicht wirklich. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-my-music-3394.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biJob6novWI


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vllt ein zwei die ich nicht unbedingt mag, aber sonst passts ziemlich gut, leb damit :-p

Whigfield - Right in the night


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Vllt ein zwei die ich nicht unbedingt mag, aber sonst passts ziemlich gut, leb damit :-p


Niemals! Blasphemie!  Ich find schon was, das dir nicht taugt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXaSpc9c8Zs


----------



## Miezekatze (28. Juli 2011)

Klingt doch gut 

Magnetic Man - Getting nowhere


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juli 2011)

Hollywood Undead - This Love, This Hate


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Klingt doch gut


Argh! Gibts doch gar nicht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWd-Zp5hths


----------



## Miezekatze (29. Juli 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Argh! Gibts doch gar nicht.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWd-Zp5hths">YouTube Link</a>



Du weist das ich Headhunterz und Brennan Heart mag und setzt mir sowas vor? 

Red Hot Chili Peppers - on the other side


----------



## pibels94 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hollywood Undead - This Love, This Hate



Im selben Zug könnte noch Hollywood Undead - Young genannt werden, sehr schöner Track


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Du weist das ich Headhunterz und Brennan Heart mag und setzt mir sowas vor?


Hätte ja sein können, das du den Remix nicht magst.  Ich find schon noch was^^ Bei mir musst du ja nicht lange suchen. Reicht ja dieser Pseudo-DJ, dann bekomm ich das Kotzen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTQaAaCeh0

Und dann: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs

Gefolgt von: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db4OuCHUhv0


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pv0fZG4r08


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HxalGHv04g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpugObctXww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
From the 2000 CD "Flower of Disease"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUy8dIxyiyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aufpassen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLQqm8MDlns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedoX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red: Lie to me (Denial)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kez3WmaQ-Cs

Ach, wie ich diese Band liebe^^


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Puncher's Plant - Words Unspoken






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iopQZP5nQag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqWRQzBxuhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=472BabmdEio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mister-fister (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - Asylum 

und zwar laaaut


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad: die Kassierer - Partylöwe
jetzt: The Offspring - Gone Away
gleich: Böhse Onkelz - Heilige Lieder und Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Car Drive Anthem - 7th Song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AoTyxxvrFHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Make Do and Mend - Thanks






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNSGFS27HB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yn8dxCa4Mw


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hot Water Music - It's Hard to Know






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yQ0y8TnVBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KREATOR - Enemy of God

CD 2005






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ES1zLuSsuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedoX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grad drinn: Die neue CD von Kate Voegele: Gravity Happens


----------



## m3ntry (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jeah!

Sonic Youth - No Way





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aEE8vQOAwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



m3ntry schrieb:


> Jeah!
> 
> Sonic Youth - No Way






Dinosaur Jr. - Freak Scene






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Suriz6ULgLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Miezekatze (1. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können, das du den Remix nicht magst.  Ich find schon noch was^^ Bei mir musst du ja nicht lange suchen. Reicht ja dieser Pseudo-DJ, dann bekomm ich das Kotzen!



Du weisst, dass ich FreiWild nicht mag  

Hier mein Beitrag:

Stone Sour - Through the glass


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mb8lTVxq6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AeroX (3. August 2011)

Designer Drugs - Datamix 15 
Bockt!!


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Limp Bizkit - Gold Cobra





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i_qxQztHRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LIMP BIZKIT RULES!


----------



## pibels94 (4. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Betontod Schwarzes Blut 
‪Betontod - Schwarzes Blut‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## m3ntry (4. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mööp!

Tool - Prison Sex





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5sIXUbMgF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Innerpartysystem - And Together






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp26qHrMu4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

‪Kontra K - Wieder ein Tag (HD)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jojogangsta90 (5. August 2011)

Bin am iPod in und kann nicht verlinken aber grad läuft: Akon feat. Ra.One Chammak Challo und glaich läuft T-Pain feat. Chris Brown Best Love Song.


----------



## moe (6. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Devine Heresy - Facebreaker 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0uO_hXhdG0


----------



## computertod (6. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgWi2n792yQ


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlSj7SVnAz8


----------



## Opheliac (7. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jufdSFEQzuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DLxNhjcSMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whGEceQav_s


----------



## Miezekatze (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System of a Down - Aerials


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

www.AgF-Radio.com | Deutschrock in Perfektion seit 2007


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let´s fetz! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTQaAaCeh0


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvai8gdQCpI
*Deepack feat Mc Lan - Fire In Tha Place*




Irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin mit den Youtubevideos einfügen


----------



## Miezekatze (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eins der Lieder, die ich am liebsten höre 

Rammstein - Haifisch


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let´s fetz² 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg


----------



## RapToX (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aIvLwOLBS4


----------



## Opheliac (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plZakmEzH1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - Narrative Of Soul Against Soul






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72j4SaQMrUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlQnLbEMRok
Sehr schönes Lied, erstmal in meine Playlist packen


----------



## taks (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - No Poetic Device






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCOG2qNv1_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz_P5Wo2_zo


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naUAuptzUb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kCliovaQM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc_fBE8SepM
geilste Lied ever  Wie oft ich das singe/schreie


----------



## taks (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beautiful Creatures - Time and Time Again






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjRewdPFd1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkpwshZiXxw
Bessere Version ♥


----------



## taks (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Fidelen Molltaler - Eine Herde weisser Sschafe






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1by_FQwaL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Und noch was Gutes 

Thrice - Image Of The Invisible






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbAjxltPmuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also meine Musik gefällt mir besser


----------



## taks (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunny Day Real Estate - One






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLY7eST-ZTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








The Peacocks - Angel





Lower Larrick Farm - The Reason Is You

Es gibt einfach immer weniger Musikvideos auf Youtube....
_
edit: dafür gibts noch myspace 

Lower Larrick Farm_


----------



## GxGamer (8. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lets go for the Joyride alda  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYy69qOJWoM
‪Grand Theft Auto Theme (Joyride by Da Shootaz)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## computertod (9. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN9RaVyEPV8&NR=1


----------



## Miezekatze (9. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/658149/System_Of_A_Down_B_Y_O_B?pnv=2#display





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3K6suhyZGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ich liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Hardwell (10. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1X2FOHU2bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4Zt94vq9vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
R.I.P Dimebag





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pv5CZ2cLEaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRQjqbQI0PM&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - 20 Jahre


----------



## taks (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Überraschung des gestrigen Abends 


Make Do And Mend - Unknowingly Strong






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6rYIXMuwgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <BaSh> (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deathstep?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyOvX9IteTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyOvX9IteTw


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff_V0hHCTCw&feature​


----------



## moe (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6hoqwCzfuM&feature=related

​


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9lWfAemdNg&NR

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Burzum - Budstikken*_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F35y2Nxd9XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6LQ9azpzs4
DIE WASCHMASCHINE (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Ja Mann!


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLHnSGlOv7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CeresPK (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Qnpun90DQ&feature=related

Das aktuelle Album von Stone Sour wurde ja im Hifi-Forum hochgelobt und was soll ich sagen 

gefällt mir als Slipknot - Vermilion Pt.2 Fan echt gut


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANRFMvaWHmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - Atomkraftwerk


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAWX0XmAdmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*100blumen - Floral Annihilation*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZweTuzpG35o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARnmsXCiWBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Abruptum - **Gehennae Perpetuae Criciatus*_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BeBwKDAaxKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QB2AmLEm6A


----------



## computertod (12. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Ganz egal
Böhse Onkelz - Der Stand der Dinge


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieso gefällt mir so ein bescheuertes Lied?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5B1UmgHfc


----------



## quadratkeks (13. August 2011)

<3


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Eagle Rock  TV*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78kPsTeXtNk
Leider funktioniert ein Teil der Links in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Danzig - Thirteen

unglaublich cool! 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=coTL7PZ8JiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist auch der Rythmus meines Lebens.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVSOpV0LiU


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Ring of Fire - Thirteen​*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1aveodzJqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die gibts in 4 Tagen Live on Stage 


Boysetsfire - Rookie






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymrWeiBBiSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Don't Fear the Reaper* - (Blue ÖysterCult) - Cover
*The Blanks* (Die Acapella Band in Scrubs mit Ted)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsv9bMIg7DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses Lied ist mein absoluter Top Titel. Hab sogar eine eigene Playlist für diesen Song auf YT erstellt. ​


----------



## Danny Boy (14. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

COLUMBIA #42217 Commonwealth Jones "Do Do Do" aka Ronnie Dawson in 1961 - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emxD3DH86XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - Last Years Nest






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4drO256-Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*of the wand and the moon - nighttime in sonnenheim*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MCpKgfjM_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diverse VBT 2011-Tracks. Bin ja eingentlich nicht so der Freund von sowas. Aber dieses Jahr fliegen da ordentlich die fetzen.  
rappers.in | Videobattleturnier 2011

Im Moment: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GTILFakc4Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnaX7JTJ-3Q
Sehr lustige Art^^ Und auf jeden Fall besser als Money Boy  


Dannach:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnHHmTzWti4


----------



## GxGamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achja 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrg3EjZjQj4
Kikyo's Song - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbTi3IR0jVc
Inu-Inuyash'a Theme - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich finde, die Live-Version von "On the Night" ist die beste von Brothers in Arms  Wobei alles von DS gut ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2rx3IAEISA


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Satyricon / Nemesis Divina 1996


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - Porphyria Cutanea Tarda






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nf3WPURmdD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi taks 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qByymiU35RE&feature​


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0


----------



## iceman650 (19. August 2011)

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits
Das Album als Erstpressung auf Vinyl.

Mfg, ice


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abend 


Santana: Godfather of Guitar 



Pop Evil - Somebody Like You






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qx41T2us8nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Das letzte für Heute...


Groombridge - Original Sin






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPCQTh7ubjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yes - Owner of a lonely heart 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angels & Airwaves- Young London
Habe erst heute entdeckt, dass die mehr als ein Album haben


----------



## Uziflator (21. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQF20Zm7mPY


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_RA42a0b9s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs-s0_yGpyg


----------



## Der Maniac (21. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ks8IOItTl4


----------



## computertod (21. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXDDbRasNnM&NR=1


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Going Home live (Alchemy) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uSGvy6nKDw


----------



## taks (21. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hawk Eyes - NASA vs ESA






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t6d3wrX-nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Army of Anyone - Goodbye






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbtW0vToBT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Dry Cell - Body Crumbles






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ8CXG7Y4rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9zw_79tlgM


​


----------



## computertod (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kategorie C - Pressekönig


----------



## -NTB- (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epic sax guy 10 hours - YouTube


gönn dir


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Your latest trick live 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6weZ-iPdrY


----------



## pibels94 (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blinded Colony My Halo - YouTube


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klassiker...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbNuIqiVPbU


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPm17T0PO18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets- Everyday Combat






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_DfkM4HDcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angus hat's immer noch drauf! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcL7PszqvW0


----------



## GxGamer (23. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dcrV_7JpXQ
Farbrausch - fr-08: .the .product ["HD"] - YouTube


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6N4WbXRu-c


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-F-QmdxeZc


----------



## computertod (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASv0QwqtXZY&NR=1
passt eigentlich gar nicht in meinen stil, aber ihre Vergangenheit fasziniert mich


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calling Elvis live, gefällt mir live extrem gut, wie alles von DS  Vor allem sticht in diesem lied das trommel-und Percusionssolo heraus 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJii3ACoqDc


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Flames – Darker Times

Fetzt böse. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydOLymm2aRM


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRCcyScNTG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (24. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer wieder gern gehört:

Avril Lavigne - Complicated






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NPBIwQyPWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpnPRETtKWs
Epic!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deez Nuts 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj3UGlJh4fw


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

deez nuts sind immer gut 

Böhse Onkelz Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit (live) - YouTube


----------



## taks (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystal Castles - Not In Love






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

KIZ --- In seiner mutter


----------



## taks (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daniel Powter - Bad Day






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKzYo-nI23M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

Annie Lennox --- Sweet Dreams


----------



## computertod (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6d3d1j6f10


----------



## RapToX (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNq7SBs6Sm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85OzPKqPvFs


----------



## seventyseven (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

100 Nordseite - NOORDSEITE

Ich glaube da Existiert sowieso kein Video auf Youtube


----------



## nulchking (26. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOlDewpCfZQ&feature=artistrec

awesome !


----------



## Gaggle27 (26. August 2011)

Ganz klar Bokat!!

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/?gl=DE&hl=de&hl=de&gl=DE#/watch?v=vBMTx_hrCGw


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxzcSHWPoqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpDLhkLW10Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (27. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Allein nach Vorne
so und nicht anders


----------



## Robonator (27. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give You Back Life (Swifty Song) - Ephixa (Dubstep) - YouTube

Totaler Ohrwurm


----------



## omega™ (27. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V4KmId2OL8


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ab gehts ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsJr_xFd9Q8&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer wenn ich zu bin brauche ich Mucke mit der ich aufgewachsen bin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f94MoLAGgf4&feature

Es gibt Tage da vermisse ich meine Heimat 
​


----------



## Pikus (28. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zu geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRlcMYXTk3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=piXjdfwQZak


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQQdsKH3Qt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fugazi - Waiting Room






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGJFWirQ3ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (29. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ten Masked Men - Eye of the Tiger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNMir6nI5Oc


Volbeat - We

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6387780/Volbeat_We


Volbeat - Still counting


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCmxt_DkV5A


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisbrecher - This is deutsch
 Richtig geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EptT-s2SN8


----------



## nulchking (1. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJFmh6W1Jjo


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lass krachen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXaSpc9c8Zs


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2011)

Mein absoluter fav grad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=zJmujDfU2Q8


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2011)

Dumme Jungs - Daylight


----------



## taks (1. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Polar Bear Club - Drifting Thing






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXQ09nuzFZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was zum aufwachen^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yXjvZCihVI

Gefolgt von: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0M5D5OA-d4


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin schon wach 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pot-_HJahrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Ich bin schon wach


Körperlich bin ich auch wach... Aber geistig  Naja... Da muss ich erst noch wach werden. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmfT6FguvsM

Dannach: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvmGbkYDWz4


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKRJfIPiJGY&feature​


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

auf arbeit, von daher kein yt link 

pendulum - master of puppets  (sehr geiles metallica cover)


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich kann nicht ohne ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py-UJjBE2O8&feature


verdammt nah am Orginal ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeAReVCkknM&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81eU4YMfn1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (2. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herr Schwers - Another Stein on the Bullenschwein


----------



## taks (4. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloc Party - Helicopter






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R6S5CJWlco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Rise Against - Behind Closed Doors






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkPCb-uEjaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ILp4nQCK0&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9n2elZMbUQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mkidP2OUCk


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOo_U32qjKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgQ7qOCDFYQ


----------



## püschi (6. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6_GvF5ljqc


----------



## RapToX (7. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@püschi: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKqKM-gvK_w


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3egOPw4zrs&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let´s go Murphys! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## Kaki008 (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeaaaaaaah!

Djs From Mars - Alien selection 2011 06 29 by djsfrommars on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@pain 

wer dropkick erwähnt muss auch das posten ......





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yg_rf2d894k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn wir schon dabei sind ......​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-52Yf2F2qU&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

einen noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-LuQVKzZMM&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> @pain
> 
> wer dropkick erwähnt muss auch das posten ......


 
Da müsste noch so einiges erwähnt werden! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYOvjigAUm8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYsGolGGwtU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUNOMs7XxP4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqRO1s8NcB8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Pain 

Wo du recht hast , hast du recht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-T4ZCGqBpno&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hätt den Film gestern nicht sehen sollen, nun werd ich den Song nicht mehr los 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9XEGBrA99E
BAD BOYS - BOB MARLEY - YouTube


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^jepp ...das war schon immer ein Ohrwurm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4zwRWeytcc&feature​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNC4p7V2SdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Die besten sterben immer zuerst 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnZnTd8figE&feature​


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XptWsPwAQDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avail - Model






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tzYQn2JOmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4daSuKALfLM&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuezNswtRfo&feature


----------



## LiquidCenTi (8. September 2011)

Coming in Hot-Hollywood Undead


----------



## Rizzard (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrAyOGMq5G4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie wäre es mit einem passenden Link? Ich bin auf den Augen schwerhörig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA7yLm6nzNo&feature


----------



## Pikus (8. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achja 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/484498/Toto_Hold_The_Line


----------



## rübezahl (9. September 2011)

Snaga & Pillath - asozialen Lifestyle 2


----------



## s|n|s (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Achja
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/484498/Toto_Hold_The_Line


 dann lieber live

Comeback Kid- Wake The Dead - YouTube


----------



## rübezahl (9. September 2011)

Und weil's so schön ist

Paul&Fritz Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> @Pain
> 
> Wo du recht hast , hast du recht


 
hihi^^ Und weil´s so schön ist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T_pSCnE218


----------



## taks (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deftones - Good Morning Beautiful






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZcIQ9pGQgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 


> hihi^^ Und weil´s so schön ist:


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-LuQVKzZMM&feature​ 
und danach mal ein Interview mit Shane Mac Gowan ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SirutCHZ-QI​ 
einen noch ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNX3hQbSVmM&NR​ 
er sah auch mal besser ....ähhh anders aus​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHDX9qb2-BQ&feature=related​


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wahre Worte^^ Der Whiskey ist wirklich der Teufel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Uk4hAp9Ps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CZyLiBxaQE

Fetzt so richtig! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n88RgP4rjio


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hehe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ti9xiC4Vw&feature​


----------



## moe (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg_rf2d894k

*Wochenende!!!* ​


----------



## Pikus (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



s|n|s schrieb:


> dann lieber live
> 
> Comeback Kid- Wake The Dead - YouTube


 
Jo, warum nicht. Hör ich auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWh6lWh9s6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxzcSHWPoqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wochenende* .........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKWWyEP7Xaw&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> *Wochenende* .........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





True Monkey schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Gefällt mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFjtfSINBDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DewaQFPw7QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M5Dr46U5gaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...........morgen soll das Tacho wieder auf über 30 klettern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kaltstellen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und aufdrehen ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ia0IfchQWoQ&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hab zwar schon seit Gestern Wochenende ( Feiertage ftw!  ) aber über den Freitag kann man sich immer freuen 



Blur - Song 2






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSbBvKaM6sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Toffelwurst (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Klepacki - Hell march ... Klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SQVvfFTcEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17FZIncZi8Q&NR​


----------



## taks (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

American Hi-Fi - The Geeks Get The Girls






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BgHCL_ooMAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ps: das Video einfach ignorieren -.-


----------



## marcely0 (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Basslovers United - Another bi*ch


----------



## taks (9. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beautiful Creatures - Time and Time Again






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjRewdPFd1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Lazlo Bane - Trampoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g11xmSbZ2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rübezahl (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Casper, Favorite & Kollegah - Mittelfinger hoch Video - YouTube


----------



## taks (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Templeton Pek - Red Lights Flash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l15NtS0K0-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rübezahl (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ARCH ENEMY - Yesterday Is Dead And Gone (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE315GxZmnE&feature


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWNzON7wQj4&feature​


----------



## m3ntry (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - Jambi   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85mqErXbeBk


----------



## Kaki008 (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiesto's Clublife!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFM6gpLMTM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Greetz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01U7k-we9o8


----------



## s|n|s (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Ck2CkLqzw


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Boxer Rebellion - Flashing Red Light Means Go (Radio Edit)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMMRkclZ450


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vltC-O7PDYQ

Für die ruhigen Momente
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRBWLIMIjCg&feature


----------



## computertod (11. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad: Queen - I Want it All
jetzt: Mickie Krause - Reiß die Hütte ab


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylOCIP54PIQ​


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV6UaEIvaK0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh-LPeMM9_w


----------



## computertod (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Wie Tief willst du noch Sinken?


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - in the Gallery


----------



## pibels94 (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Weil Du mich nur verarscht hast (2011) [Offizieller Videoclip] - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Frei.Wild - Weil Du mich nur verarscht hast (2011) [Offizieller Videoclip] - YouTube



Top Track! 

Das hier passt bei mir im Moment eher...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUntj4z3v0w&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (12. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Onkelz 2000


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zur Abwechslung mal was ruhiges.  New York FTW!   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

du und ruhig ? sowas gibts ? ^^


----------



## pibels94 (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PHOSGORE - soirée HELL S.D. n°4 - "Club Domination" clip - 20.03.2010 - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja ruhig ist gut, je nachdem was man dafür hält

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAdRCUsqg-U&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYRs1zMyljs


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Doc

na ....da kramt aber einer in seiner Jugend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elgXiZ3w_wg&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schluss mit ruhig... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbogntN8CCI


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich will aber was fürs Auge .......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTJteb5g_EE&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Ich will aber was fürs Auge .......


War mir schon klar.  Mir is gerade eher nach Krawall und Remidemmi.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0FGyhB6C8


----------



## art90 (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXy0EV-oaUEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhJ_VFGkMNI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU7GoCKSQfghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBkCroybbwA


----------



## Miezekatze (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SagSzzAT52A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biJob6novWI


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq0P_jP5AH0&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ True

Schon besser!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me4GR2cze_U


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe ....

Wird besser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE190Dt95Hs&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> hehe ....
> 
> Wird besser


 
Like it!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRf0LAx0yCE


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^Yeah .....Power to the Bauer 

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxMxE420uQo&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BGXUBClEi4&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt gehts ab^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7ed_Wylzsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-OXmMtod5k


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jepp 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v4nsYj1Fbc&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> jepp


Kannt ich noch gar nicht, oder ich habs vergessen!   Gefällt mir aber!  

Mal was anderes... Ryan Dunn FTW!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Pain

fett und tauglich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exqg-RwKh8g&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> @Pain
> fett und tauglich


Und wie!  

Hey die kenn ich ja sogar!  


Ein Klassiker! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gbIal1RnoY


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ramones ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmBXKgBBMCw​ 
one more​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSD91rdc-8​


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdlLdYhXnv4


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Bnqf_FESQ​


----------



## s|n|s (13. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ooooooooooooooooooold schoooooooooooooooool


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeuLcPRSctU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_xRVpO4O20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPqYwS0yUcQ


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erstmal was zum aufwachen^^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T-u3hbWTM


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin wach 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BWBrcF7sWQ​


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Bin wach


Ich nicht^^ 
Rancid? Kenn ich auch^^ Aber da is mir eher das hier im Kopf hängen geblieben. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D14WLiOuYDo


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....ist nee gute Idee 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUDuEzu3eq8​


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bezirk 13 FTW! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3D4lZHmFaQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03YzCV-aDdo


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal was zum mitwippen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9lWfAemdNg&feature​


----------



## computertod (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr0Afy6r5YQ

Muke und los moshen !


----------



## Rizzard (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HANGOVER FTW.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSpCf8-AE94


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0EVtCbOMac


----------



## taks (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PinBoys - Hey Man!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3TTpjYBtYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi taks 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qslj96inMTY&feature​


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sry für doppelpost ......aber ich wollte ihr wenigstens noch meinen Respekt zollen und ihr zu ihren 28sten gratulieren der heute gewesen wäre.

*Amy Winehouse* ​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l8o1gINMHU&feature​


----------



## GxGamer (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kstxATM5Jo
Command & Conquer: Red alert 3 music (Hell March 3) - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMB0srfrFPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute fangen wir mal wieder mit Krawall und Remidemmi an! *Gähn* 
Muss erstmal munter werden^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXaSpc9c8Zs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjbCYqtPv7E


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hihi .......einmal Punkrocker -immer Punkrocker 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gd3VoGUi9c​


----------



## taks (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - My Life in the Knife Trade






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZzMEAEX1L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hatschi (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Kalkbrenner - Kleines Bubu [HD] - YouTube

1.10.11 PK in Stuttgart ich komme


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Origenal ist für denn Ar*** die DS Version haut dir das Hirn aus dem Schädel !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOFy6PqAIik

Aber ich wäre der Crimson wenn es auch auf die fresse Muke von mir gäbe 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw5kuHFM1OY


----------



## -NTB- (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Geilen Buben - Dicke Titten - YouTube

JAAAA


----------



## Bääängel (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Progressive metal subgenre Djent. Sehr genial 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CugnVOTPAM


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade drüber gestolpert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi8e2ltb6L4


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dailymotion - Limp Bizkit - Take A Look Around - une vidéo Musik


----------



## moe (16. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bullet for my Valentine - Hand of Blood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brCNfg1vrY4&feature=related
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rWUi3P8TG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tawmt1oAcHA&feature​


----------



## jimmyisdead (16. September 2011)

R.E.M half a world away

Dank scrubs


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPM9YIipSQ8&feature​


----------



## jimmyisdead (16. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPM9YIipSQ8&feature">YouTube Link</a>



Geil hab ich auf vainstream live gesehen sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## taks (17. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dinosaur Jr. - Freak Scene






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Suriz6ULgLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (17. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NuKids - Diamanten und Dämonen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pnxSFLXGro&feature=related​


----------



## computertod (17. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_o2F9tgF8&NR=1


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArER2qaZ_5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (18. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1yow5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwWwNcMjlsI


----------



## Memphys (18. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sm2NdkXx5k&feature=related


----------



## GxGamer (20. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achja, ich finds einfach schön 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hlADpxjj0s
Miku Hatsune - Last Night, Good Night - YouTube


----------



## AntiFanboy (20. September 2011)

M83 - Mindnight City

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDyonn3mQj8


----------



## computertod (20. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAry3TCfKOg


----------



## Opheliac (20. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jf7XW0khkBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (20. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlidjWnNBXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der alten Zeiten wegen und weil heut die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Join us ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLbK4crwkpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7tr4hVY7Ig
Prince Of Persia - Welcome Within (Extended) - YouTube


----------



## taks (21. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Noose And Nail






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0l7aI9_IrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Otep - Smash The Control Machine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtd1vVUTxbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (23. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feierabend  


Dry Cell - Body Crumbles






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ8CXG7Y4rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







und was zum Austehen 


Polar Bear Club - Adam O


----------



## EnergyCross (25. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ab 2 minuten reinhören *.* 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2hnw4IcQR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaki008 (25. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nice!
Macht nen Kumpel von mir!

Plenty Of People by dudestrashed on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Die besten Zeit des Tages!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXccL7R_7-Q


----------



## pibels94 (26. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisenfunk - Pong - YouTube geht steil


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicht schlecht ... doch das ist besser! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dYfp7p8-xU


----------



## T'PAU (27. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx_uGS1TZEg?hd=1


----------



## taks (28. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sick Puppies - My World






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtka8jXL7fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRf0LAx0yCE


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Jack Slater FTW. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5G_3W_Qsn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moin! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRf0LAx0yCE

dannach: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEBfUzYOSWs

und zu guter letzt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yXjvZCihVI


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oK_ulSFX8fM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Heart Sharks - Neuzeit






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvHHkW_uX4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





noch n bisschen mehr Elektro 



Supershirt - Nachtjacke






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTLKrcMs_TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hadouken! - Crank It Up






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JR-aSVdN5KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. September 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hadouken! - Get Smashed Gate Crash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKG9YLEy1Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke Radiowecker 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2kN0xGm32M
Maroon 5 Feat. Christina Aguilera - Moves Like Jagger - YouTube


----------



## The_Rock (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machine Head - Locust
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gfSa6ewjig

Und nochmal Machine Head - The Sentinel (Judas Priest Cover)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQSGNpHmL-4


----------



## Bääängel (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uhh, das neue Album ist wirklich saugeil. Läuft bei mir hoch und runter.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soil - Pride






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2nd82xgrB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day – Wake Me Up When September Ends

Disclaimer: Hab's auch schon am 30.09. gehört, bin also nicht zu spät.  Ein feines Lied. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## The_Rock (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Bängel: kann ich nachvollziehn... bei mir läufts auch rauf und runter. Haut ganz schön rein 

BTT: Trivium - Built to Fall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2-6Hm88R8U


----------



## T'PAU (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Noch besser als die Version von neulich... (inkl. DL-Link )

DEVolution vs. Katy Perry - Good Love (Last Friday Night)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9qB9D7xqsY?hd=1


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKmLIa77wbw


----------



## pandacruiser (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.Kelly - What i feel/Issues...schön kraftvoll am Ende


----------



## Sync (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MT Eden Dubstep - Silence [HD] - YouTube

Warum kann ich den sch*** nicht einbetten


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal das Verstaubte aus der Festplatte ausgegraben 



Good Charlotte - I Just Wanna Live






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rISYCquFeI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






No Use For A Name - International You Day






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ChCkFw2OV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (4. Oktober 2011)

Torch-Wir waren mal Stars!


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2011)

Manowar : Warriors of the World und Sleipnir


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Wilhelm Scream - Speed Of Dark






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFTk1DKHRm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Type O negative - I Don't wanna be me*
(R.I.P. Peter)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2yjB_2yBlo&feature=related​


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Streamline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXCQR3rPxac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chrome featuring Damon Edge - And Then The Red Sun





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65rv0CfyVWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sturmi (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP9CuTkGVjs

Knock knock.

Who's there?

Bob.

Bob who?

BOB WOB﻿ WOBWOBWOBWOBWOBWOB


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Damon Edge - The Wind Is Talking (Pt.II)​*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wVqyVOwjDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Ramones - Bonzo Goes to Bitburg*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Su0Hvt6hTmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/url]​


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Ramones - Poison Heart*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNVyeMWSMSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Madrugada - Majesty Live at Oslo Spektrum*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UJBsvKw-CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Ramones Live at US Festival 19823 Part III*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmTtlVREJig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Sivert Høyem - Into The Sea*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRBUT7TVqGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es gibt auch einen Bearbeiten Button 


Das Album *The Sufferer And The Witness *von *Rise Against *


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

zählt ja hier nicht. Insofern egal... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmsTPytlsFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Make it Stop


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Charlie Parra – Speed f***s guitar solo   

Grandioses Geschnetzel. Da tippt's sich gleich schneller. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach gesagt: Episch!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdCbQzY8LjQ


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum Abschluss des Tages ein bisschen Ska 


Nguru - The Die Is Cast






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLA4Du251Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-_YhTj9hU0
Epic Song of Storms - YouTube

Ich empfehle dazu:
RainyMood.com: Rain makes everything better.

Ergebnis: Einfach grandios.


----------



## JC88 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Over The Hills And Far Away - Live!

Link


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



JC88 schrieb:


> Nightwish - Over The Hills And Far Away - Live!
> 
> Link


 
Ich hör das Original von Gary Moore  RIP Gary!

Ahja und Linkin Park. Ich weiß nicht, aber deren Musik erzeugt so ein Guerilla/Partisanen/Military-Feeling mit nem Touch Futurismus.


----------



## pibels94 (15. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hör das Original von Gary Moore  RIP Gary!
> 
> Ahja und Linkin Park. Ich weiß nicht, aber deren Musik erzeugt so ein Guerilla/Partisanen/Military-Feeling mit nem Touch Futurismus.



Das klingt doch stark nach wretches&kings  war live sehr gut


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Gähn* Erstmal munter werden... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdCbQzY8LjQ

Dann: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIwzJz1UtMM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHuTxNIpdeM


----------



## Uziflator (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj7ZuDVhsdc


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## Papzt (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wo ist der Like Button ?! 
Kalkbrenner FTW!!! Dieses Lied ist der Hammer...geiler Erininnerungen daran


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Papzt schrieb:


> Wo ist der Like Button ?!
> Kalkbrenner FTW!!! Dieses Lied ist der Hammer...geiler Erininnerungen daran


 
War des ein Aufstand die 9 min Version zu finden. Und das noch in einer guten Quali.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgdeMCXsg4s


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWnJfLFmqmg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HafGJQXGFuY

ZU der Muke kann einfach nur Moshen und ab gehen alle die es nicht tuen geht doch zurück zu mama...


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDOSX6eWmew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJo7pmkrLAM&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxiqk-AxZXo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPxULlNaRjk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdHVc8f4k3k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soJsLMiVKzM


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## RedBrain (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SnUGgsVnQw

Hallucinogen - Night Flight Through Babylon


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wahnsinn! Du kennst Swiv?!? Episch! Das Spiel hab ich damals bis zum umfallen gespielt! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIwzJz1UtMM


----------



## RedBrain (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3lIKUAHJ9Q

Louie Nicastro - Aural Onslaught

@Pain
Ja, ich mag das Spiel so sehr. That's epic!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ RedBrain

Ich muss es auch mal wieder zocken. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdCbQzY8LjQ


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw6cJCNXxHg


----------



## RedBrain (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vhfDER9J_E

Titel: Love and death
Composer: Michiel van den Bos


----------



## Pagz (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXqd5ljrkus


----------



## computertod (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43FJ4n7MtJU


----------



## kero81 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Na dann knall ich auch mal mein Lieblingslied von dem guten Hans Zimmer hier rein. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcwJ1mAYoz0&feature=related

Sowas geht aber auch.  Gefällt mir ganz gut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGM2HPM6BDc&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcq16QpwGdo


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cSbeOFhG6xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Volcano / CD (2003)

Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQC4vaQSUCU


----------



## computertod (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCcnOr69Qto&feature=related


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lecker Cuba Libre und dazu folgendes: 



Templeton Pek - Barriers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6z6f0qnJWfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und was von den schweizer Kollegen 


Cheap Noise - Red Hair






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9kKJkow9-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Lionize - You're Trying to Kill Me






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QbyWaWi-fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Heute gibt youtube ja richtige gute Musik her ^^


Roger Miret and The Disasters - We're Gonna Find a Way






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieFZEfbVp44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hydroxid (22. Oktober 2011)

Love Lockdown (Mysto and Pizzi Mix)


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rancid - GGF






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWNDbUFSCmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Pistol Pete's Dinosaur Truckers - The Bullet   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgHIFKH7DLU

Gibts heute Abend live.


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHw23oeEM0U#

BullshitrapCrew-Räp dei City 2.0 (Trier) - YouTube!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Oktober 2011)

Philipp Poisel -Eiserner Steg

The Best Pessimist - Walking with Happieness


----------



## -NTB- (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Westside Connection "Gangsta Nation" - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Teeeetriiiiiss 
Und das Video dazu ist auch ein Kracher 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAUvlI1ptKE
MY SOVIET PONY - YouTube


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Modern Day Escape - Armageddon At It's Finest






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zFypeACYBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedBrain (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnJyVrGVW1Y&feature=related

Die Siedler 2 - The sunken ship


Bleifuss.FUN (Ignition) - Strecke: Lost Ruins


Habe das Spiel Bleifuss.FUN (andere Name von Ignition) früher immer gezockt. Da ich eine Screenfun-CD habe, ist das Spiel Die Siedler 2 mit drauf (original CD-Audio Soundtracks).

  Im Spiel werden die Die Siedler 2-Soundtracks von Screenfun-CD abgespielt.


----------



## JC88 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus dem Soundtrack von Home - by Armand Amar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ljhTBQzVdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Absolut empfehlenswert. Die Musik wie auch der Film!


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zeit zum wach werden.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRf0LAx0yCE


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmBXKgBBMCw&feature​


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bestes Mashup 

Afrojack - Replica Over Control (The Kickstarts Mashup) *** FREE DOWNLOAD *** by TheKickstarts on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4aQRTinrqM&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@True: Du hast echt n guten Musikgeschmack. 

3rd Strike - No Light

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqVphsXLjG8


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSp_TVjdBX8​


----------



## SaPass (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Lied ist einfach zu geil, vor allem live!


----------



## moe (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Drones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2KHz-GS6NQ

Live sind die der Hammer. Hab ich dieses Jahr erst live in Mainz gesehen. Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr in Stuttgart wieder.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Breakdown of Sanity - Break*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr0Afy6r5YQ*

Hört auf eure Kinder musik zu hören und hört musik die euch denn Rest gibt !
(gilt nicht für alle)


----------



## kero81 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuFzkz2agvk


----------



## JC88 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You made my Day 
Hippedi Hoppedi 

@topic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3ZhkLUcKT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Airboume (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Netsky - Pirate Bay
Skrillex - Scream N Shout

Dubstep *-*


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - The Neighbor






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4gFe3gRcb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bäm! KO!  Beste Line im Track: 



> du machst hier die regeln? die line hat mir zugesetzt
> doch nur wenn deine schwester die regel hat hast du blut geleckt


 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnaX7JTJ-3Q


----------



## kero81 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Battleboi bastiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nigua!


----------



## taks (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






HORSE the Band - Murder






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tISuzGePzow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Planet Hell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR-16SX4Vv4
Nightwish - Planet Hell (CD Version) High Quality with Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was ruhiges für den Sonntag Morgen 

Mikee J Reds - Living Well






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liTMxoC4fk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das Frei.Wild Konzert von gestern nochmal auf youtube anhören 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AqnhQRTQnk


----------



## moe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Was ruhiges für den Sonntag Morgen



Seh ich ganz genau so. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtTUzaHly8o


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Royal Republic - Tommy-Gun - YouTube

geht steil


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLnMFqItQXs&feature=related


----------



## Micha77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Kool Savas-Aura
Classic.Hip-Hop lebt!


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPZKAtk8jIw&feature=related


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wunderschönes, klassisches Stück. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dte_IuCe_BU&feature


----------



## taks (1. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shook Ones - Order Form






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frQjavSBxM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tiefighter - Everything






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFMCV1GVxlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Crime In Stereo - Slow Math






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnBgW_6eQUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Und zuletzt eine Band, die eine sehr gute Darbietung liefert jedoch der Club in dem ich sie gehört habe einfach eine Akustik hat die zum kotzen ist...


Polar Bear Club - Most Miserable Life






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMwtF9KIrxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DOaz2d0McQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



kero81 schrieb:


> Battleboi bastiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nigua!



Kugg'Disch den Jungz An!   Leider ist er aus dem VBT raus. -.- 

Auch nice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgRfh5qyCU0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvz2vPNv8J8


----------



## Hardwell (3. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23I1t4OEZNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (6. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A-Team Intro done right! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ZmUKBgwqg
The A-Team Intro Metal Version by Sylvain Cloux - YouTube


----------



## Opheliac (7. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neCA0o_Yva0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAz9M_J-nV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fill your Bottle up, Phil! - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZZE2zDYsrs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geile sau !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch19lxPSj_I
Geiler Band aus Chemnitz 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbJgoH4zsk
Und gleich noch mal...p.s: Bin auch zu sehen wer mich finde melden !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6X0vzOe0ZA


----------



## taks (8. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Digitalism - Taken Away (ULTRNX Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKlDPjzLuuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink Floyd feat David Bowie
Comfortably Numb





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHaKSb6F4b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Prophets - For Sure






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s12JP4t_Zgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Live from the Atlantic Studio.
Einfach nur ein geiles album, eins der besten von AC/DC!


----------



## Bääängel (9. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach geil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqwgM3G96YM


----------



## Opheliac (9. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CLn6ePWMlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cEi8slNZrkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rayza (9. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Momentan sehr viel von Battleboi Basti, einige andere aus VBT ebenfalls





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnaX7JTJ-3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So mal bisschen DS auf die Ohren!!
Der Typ hat es einfach nur drauf !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTuuK92WLE4


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26596218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Man merkt das Freitag ist. Totenstille in der Arbeit. Naja, bringen wir mal Leben in die Bude!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vQtSNuttYM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjiIvRs9EII


----------



## taks (11. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sevendust - Shine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvA6S_XszAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (12. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EW4aOuYFSlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

And One Deutschmaschine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mlTXZEmEe0


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let's roll. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDSSqAF-VdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also, ihr führt hier schon Hartes Zeug auf... 
Hier mal bisl was gestreckteres ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_f3mCW69_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llDikI2hTtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jeaw - Meine Zockerbraut. <3


----------



## taks (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Sounds - Painted By Numbers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--CzFYB92Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Wenn du einsam bist


----------



## taks (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The (International) Noise Conspiracy - Capitalism Stole My Virginity






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUU1Qb0nZbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1975jassi (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Hells Bells - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH-kGHdBx64


----------



## taks (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Qualitativ hochwertige Musik hat einen Nachteil, sie braucht viel Platz.
Das Lied hat stolze 52MB und das ganze Album ist 600MB gross -.-


Funeral For A Friend - Red Is The New Black






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTQ01gNln8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (13. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Söllner - Hey *****


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. November 2011)

Taio Cruz - Hangover


----------



## Amigo (14. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Parov Stelar - The Phantom (1930 version)
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaFZgilMk2Q

*
*


----------



## taks (14. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sick Puppies - Cancer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rceyNh0u-bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tunnel of Love Live (Alchemy)


----------



## taks (14. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cancer Bats - Butterscotch






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8qf-pxDmbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







From Autumn To Ashes - Sugar Wolf






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onnqyzPrxns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Astpai - Hard to Manage Broken Windows






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSnsDomj7KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Avail - Union






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6t3WOFpA6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal was anderes:

Nachtmahr - Weil ich's kann! - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vollgas am Morgen! Es lebe der Mittelfinger der Nation!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzIhrXHIas

Gefolgt von:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjiIvRs9EII


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI&feature=related


----------



## Amigo (16. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Doors... *in guten Zeiten NFS Zeiten schwelg*  

___________________________________________________________

*Splittergruppe - Panzerfahrer
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltT_Ro2sQsw


*Kaisa - Den Schlechten geht es gut
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y0OcWtkVcc


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vollgas am Morgen^^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXn3EzzYY4


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonic Syndicate - Denied


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aB19uOrlchw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der ganz normale Wahnsinn... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_NrF8uyQ_E

Dannach:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRN62IebC04


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*SHELLDIVER - Uppercut*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJqDgonGaGg
(der typ mit denn weißen shirt bin ich  )

*SHELLDIVER - Sealed Farewell *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbJgoH4zsk

*SHELLDIVER - Lightman Group Tribe*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6X0vzOe0ZA

Eine schöne HC band aus Chemnitz zu der man gut ab gehen kann. Dazu kommt bald die erste CD von denn Jungs raus.
Einfach mal bei Facebook adden und viel spass wünsche Ich.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/SHELLDIVER/217139031644967


----------



## computertod (18. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Superstar


----------



## taks (18. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BoySetsFire - Release The Dogs






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7b3nz9zLVl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TYLh91lMls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mir gefällt die Remastered-Version heutzutage definitiv besser...vor ein paar Jahren war ich noch anderer Ansicht.


----------



## Low (19. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlLU9_IGymg
schöne Stimme


----------



## moe (20. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSyI0ynWoMA


----------



## T'PAU (20. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leon Bolier feat. Simon Binkenborn - I Finally Found

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9TOXkMKgtY

und das Cover von DJ SHOG


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild mal wieder^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ05sD2U6gg


----------



## taks (21. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HAWK EYES - Crack Another One






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36SltgUTrZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (21. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCrm7CKTZZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (21. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Computers - Group Identity






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yeas1kCDkSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (21. November 2011)

Mac Miller-Blue Slide Park. Album.Epic.#hiphop


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

All That Remains - Six.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXn3EzzYY4


----------



## taks (22. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - To Awake and Avenge the Dead






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ritQndSQuus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (22. November 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Mac Miller-Blue Slide Park. Album.Epic.#hiphop



Nun Yelawolfs Radioactive. Heisser Sch*iß.#hiphop


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Hit the lights

!


----------



## Pagz (23. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUl0a65kDG8

Donots


----------



## taks (23. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Ready To Fall






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XN2FrUUq-zI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Chuck-E & Vandall - Back In The Day - YouTube

möp


----------



## Micha77 (23. November 2011)

Caspers XOXO. Geile Scheibe


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2IXEfNRlLA


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3SzI92FDFo&feature​


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ab gehts! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vQtSNuttYM


----------



## moe (25. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NuKids - Diamanten und Dämonen


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pnxSFLXGro&feature=related



Edit: Flogging Molly - Black Friday Rule

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaFzuiVVCrU&feature=share​


----------



## taks (26. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Funeral For A Friend- Faster






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHdSVbljskw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast12307 (26. November 2011)

Cinema [Skillrex Remix] - Benny Benassi


----------



## JC88 (26. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - Decadence





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqLdyZBjZeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Stick To Your Guns - Bringing You Down*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezfc1MOwbPQ

Die band ist so geil !


----------



## Fexzz (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZfbt9MNEE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mags. Aber leider mögen ja die wenigsten Deutschrap!


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach super der Mix  
Eminence - E29 (Best of Electro House) - YouTube


----------



## taks (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Supershirt - Verlass Die Stadt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krT9YvaLJQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1821984 (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

einfach gut zum abschalten 

Robert Natus & Arkus P - Up To Date - YouTube

aber bestimmt nicht für jeden was


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

**NEW 2Pac 2011** Makaveli Ft. Eminem, 50 Cent & T-Pain - YouTube
2Pac ft The Game - Westcoast Anthem REMIX - Fitzyy & Dj Boy In The Bubble (CDQ HD) 2011 - YouTube

You﻿ say Justin Bieber-I say Eminem
 You say Lil﻿ Wayne-I say Tupac
 You﻿ say Drake-I﻿ say Ice Cube
 You say﻿ Soulja﻿ Boy-I﻿﻿ say Big Pun
 You say﻿ Gucci Mane-I﻿ say Rakim
 You﻿ say New School-I say Shut up
 You say Pop-I scream HipHop!
 You say Hannah Montana-I Fu!!ing punch you﻿﻿ in the Face
 92% of﻿ Teens have﻿ turned to New school and Pop.If you are﻿ part of  the﻿ 8% that﻿ still listen﻿ to real music,copy and﻿﻿ paste this message﻿  to another﻿﻿ video. Don't let the real Rap﻿ Die!!!


----------



## moe (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGsxSdpQhY8&feature=related

Gut singen kann sie ja.


----------



## Opheliac (27. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5dzwgrtF0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da Montag (<--  )ist, gehts mal ruhiger los. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkxAeNJ5tqc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So Schluss mit Deutsch Rock Kinder Kram 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=312Sb-2PovA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJdjxJL6q2M


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> So Schluss mit Deutsch Rock Kinder Kram


Ja ne is klar^^  

Wenn ich sowas hören will, dann schon Sick of it all! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzAEzF__FIM


----------



## computertod (28. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nicht schlecht @ pain

@T:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EELgghOS_w


----------



## Opheliac (28. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-MH0KyGIrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Painkiller geht doch !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_e43fWEt7A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKlA09Ww7ug


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer diese aggressive Musik. Da geht auch entspannter.
Deswegen: Den Soundtrack von 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0ryRwKkKI4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Na gut damit auch mal zum entspannen kommt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTuuK92WLE4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qpUChC6iU4


----------



## Opheliac (29. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qMNRsYIoU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (29. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QstD8rvCUYk


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

time for SKA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9XS372BVNs&feature​


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Doppelpost 

efgal ....ich bin blau und hab heimweh ........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f94MoLAGgf4&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Me encanta mi casa ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjtBL6jIrmc&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
​


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Painkiller geht doch !!


Klar gehts.  Ich bin ja nicht auf eine Musikrichtung festgeschossen. Sick of it all hab ich sogar schon live gesehen. 
Nur immer kann ich sowas auch nicht hören. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWLXQ9DX4Sk


----------



## taks (30. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - A Goat In Sheep's Rosary






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fz3H2xvd0yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Thrice - A Living Dance Upon Dead Minds






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoDzKe3N_5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (30. November 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M901sqSajjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DK_UwPmjdbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nackte mädel die sich mit JD einreiben ******* GEIL *-*

Aber nun noch mal schönen US-Hardcore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzzeFkJJVy0


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfuWXRZe9yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niJc9J8JyfY


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bqAdwRHxrc

Auf ein neues Disturbed Album muss ich wohl noch etwas warten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also wach werden gleich so ein gefühl haben ist doch "toll".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_VTfrF6TWU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPpnRdwS9l0


----------



## Opheliac (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOqRKpC5r_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Short Stories With Tragic Endings






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOWN6AXeKIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Kenji, Starkillers, Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5e-JUBMU9A


----------



## Micha77 (7. Dezember 2011)

Cro Easy  #raop


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lief Gestern die ganze Zeit ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAI3RbZ6Gs

Mein Aktueller Klingel Ton !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWnJfLFmqmg


----------



## computertod (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queen - I Want It All


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pweyupOtceI&

Irgendwie n geiler Song


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ab 1:50:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8X7JlFPo4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur GEIL !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huz24HM5FPg


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kränk!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2IXEfNRlLA


----------



## hotfirefox (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BÄM!

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNhFDl4MSDo

Edit:
Danke


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Edit:
> Waarum wird das Vid bei mir net im Post gezeigt, egal wie ich es probiere einzubinden? Gay


Weil du nur den Code einbinden musst, und nicht die ganze URL. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeS0tTeeGds


----------



## Opheliac (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_sBAR8uNVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0oEremQWBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - So far away live in Sydney  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh8GmbA5p5w


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kraftklub - scheissindiedisco






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bwa59hNVUus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dk0oKhm1A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zur einstimmung aufs wochenende


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Opheliac* 

Genau richtig !! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lzHxEIeXFE


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VeeKRcw3OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvSuJyygHH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIvKsNuE1So

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Motörhead - Enter Sandman Cover 

Gibt nur sehr wenige covers, die gelungen sind. Dies hier ist eins davon 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9Gr5waAJg


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slut - All We Need Is Silence






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_U_MlyJvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Mein Teil


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardbase.fm 

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STP - Plush




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5cMv_Ha1tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr schön !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DewaQFPw7QU


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade Live:
Jetzt live: NDR 90,3 Hamburg Sounds | NDR.de - Unterhaltung - Musik & Konzerte - Hamburg Sounds





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23226344

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33036329

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Stunde des Siegers


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - Where you think youre Going


----------



## Caspar (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"The XX" - Album: "XX"
Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming

Dire Strais, geil... habe von meinem Dad nochn paar Platten. Leider kann ich sie nicht verwenden da ich den Plattenspieler nicht richtig stellen kann.


----------



## Falk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Yanny - Rythm is a bass (Hands up club)

"Machste mal die Stimme lauder Alter, isch hör misch nich..."


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let's fetz. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuzTj0MZA4A


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK0krpI5Ch4


----------



## Micha77 (13. Dezember 2011)

Prinz Pi-Hallo Musik#hiphop


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_Was wir auch machen, oder nicht,
nach all dem Dunkel folgt das Licht,
und trotzdem quälen wir uns durchs Leben,
ob wir wollen oder nicht 
_


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgdjp4QScOU


----------



## computertod (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bomfunk MCs - Freestyler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqovR-lRaTQ


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



computertod schrieb:


> Bomfunk MCs - Freestyler


  



AFI - Affliction






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31mrYh3lssk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigentlich mag ich Weihnachten ja nicht so, aber das Lied gefällt mir! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqpr6AWXhPk


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - (10) And Counting






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAhpCGgtg2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So nun mal wieder auf die Fresse Muke !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEiiYyha85w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfXpPARfe3o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0TWGMzjcXI


----------



## GxGamer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grand Theft Auto forever!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heb3eReY73Q
TECHNOPHILLIAK-Lagerstar (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - Walk Astray






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddSd8q6pYnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SamsonRade (16. Dezember 2011)

Absolute beginner - Rock on


----------



## Opheliac (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31508132

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach der ganzen _Radaumusik_ hier mal etwas besinnliches zur Vorweihnachtszeit... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWIHvuABaFU


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BIgyVA8gCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Vom gleichnamigen Album "Hellfire" aus dem Jahr 2005.


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Pistol Pete's Dinosaur Truckers - The Bullet
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgHIFKH7DLU


*Ivan Ivanovich & The Kreml Krauts - Begi Suka*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uuntUO8za4


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HORSE the Band - Arrive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ny8OYsfIeag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






HORSE the Band - Horse the song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux8dMBik_mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtDm8PzBRog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album ist einfach genial 


HORSE the Band - Science Police






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wK78ey4Sy7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da mal wieder wegen diesen verk*ckten GEMA-Copyright R*otz das Video nirgends mehr verfügbar ist, hier mal ein alternativer Player-Link... 

Band Aid - Do They Know It's Christmas (Extended Version)

(Library 2, zweiter Treffer 5,58MB anklicken um Player zu starten)


----------



## computertod (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm8Un0iHgcI


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXUiKNTkg-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

X-Rx [ Industrial Rave Revolution ] 2009 HQ - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Gone Shootin


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marduk _ Wormwood CD (2009)

Mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schöner HC 
Cold Front
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4_UHnw9l5s

So noch eine Song für Feiern heute gefunden ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK8YSsjIaDs


----------



## Opheliac (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkQaNRBsFCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0iMRMl07cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Opheliac: IDW sind einfach geil! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGDh21PjWQM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK0spelMTb0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b66gacR0_oQ


----------



## Opheliac (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQ6jyOhAfmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

N gutes weihnachtslied 
Lemmy Kilmister - Run Run Rudolph 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAaEnEntYII


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrVpG2nMBcE&feature​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSMSXTHfcbE&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaxXhwxiaSI&feature


----------



## Opheliac (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNroST61_wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MntZ2oPDPnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da die olle Tube das Original wegen diesem GEMA/Copyright-Rotz mal wieder nicht bereithält... 

Unheilig - Winter


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrLEsPs-oiU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5Vrm0dvOG8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2Emhy4HQbE
...THERE'S A PARTY IN THIS *****...


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC- What you do for money honey


----------



## computertod (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM6kISK9has


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

alien ant farmm - smooth criminal   

top song zum zocken


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2Emhy4HQbE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh da gefällt noch einen Deez Nuts ^^


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE22ZNKTDXw  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrYU0p5bLbk


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh ja! Nächstes Jahr aufm Summer Breeze! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY4t6bB6tvI&feature=related


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

moe gehst auch zu WFF `??


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei dem geilen Lineup (HSB, CoB, Lamb of god, ...) wärs schon ne Überlegung wert, aber für mich sind das halt 550km. Urlaub muss ich auch erst mal haben und vor allem noch n paar Leute, die mitfahren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde das net so Geil letztes jahr wahr es geil !
War leider da weil ich keine kohle und urlaub bekommen habe !! Und da spiel meine lieblings Band. Alos TGI, Parkway Drive Terror, ect

Nächstes Jahr spielt nur "*******". Bis auf HSB und Emmur spielen kaum band die mir gefallen


----------



## moe (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stimmt, letztes Jahr wars besser: Volbeat, Hatebreed, Bullet, Agnostic Front, Cavalera Conspiracy, Skindred, ...

@T: Six Feet under: Human Target


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits : Skateaway


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8B1QrpA3N0


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde ich sogar besser als Original !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RddF-5ZRfE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So nun mal bisschen auf die Fresse Muke !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2TQixfunAE

Net schlecht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NXhS9K-10k


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein bischen abwechslung. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgBo-XSj9Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sunshine Soundtrack*
"Surface of the Sun"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QahzbgUVwk&feature​


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zur Info.

Thread ist in das Musik-Unterforum verschoben. Warum der dort noch nicht war - k.A.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7g2zvdVrPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Let there be Rock live


----------



## moe (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heaven Shall Burn live @ Wacken 2011

Da sind meine Gebühren ja doch mal zu was gut!


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vodafone sei Dank, nach _Empire of the Sun_ nun ein (auch nicht mehr so) neuer Ohrwurm-Song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxE_osZgBCQ


----------



## Memphys (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOhs1us17Kc


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moin ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhSKg9i4o3Y&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pearl Jam State of Love and Trust unplugged


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-xn7JN-Q0k​


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UI-rZcFYOw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ZhkLUcKT8&feature=fvwrel

​


----------



## Gamefruit93 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage - Straight to Hell.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Band beweiß das Schweitzer mehr könne also nur Käse und Schwarzkonten
-----------------

Nun einer meiner Lieblings Band aus meiner Nähe !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKpx2YL9ZTg
SHELLDIVER | Facebook
​


----------



## moe (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7pfo2oxYY0&feature=related

Meine Lieblingsband aus meiner Nähe. ​


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n3j9pkxThs&feature​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter das is einfach Nur Grindcore wo man nix mehr versteht !


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBNwTbPA-iA&feature​


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbx22cyfQVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@crimson
Da kann ich doch nichts für wenn du kein Englisch kannst 

Wenn du hierbei probs hättst würde ich es ja verstehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnvnjscBYZw&feature​


----------



## moe (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Crimson: Dafür gibts doch Lyrics.  Aber das beste an den Konzerten is eh immer das saufen danach.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dazu müsste ich aber  Englisch können 

So mal wieder was von den Leuten aus der Schweiz ;D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifgmLfwOM0w


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lyo5F49m6c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVnVMoJTjHY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kero81 muss es wieder mal versauen mit dem sch***


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crimson muss sich wieder mal lächerlich machen. Was willst du eigentlich?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lahpGr5hsE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aber auf gefällt mir drücken du Held 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6q_v4SQR9w


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgqyVzj5kg4&feature​


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich musste so lachen bei deinem Kommentar Crimson, deshalb hab ich es "geliked". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sLrnMhBUUs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HSB <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz5Lh_F_nUM


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiIZW_31_ME


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVokwP78_Kk


----------



## moe (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w00v2zVkX9g&feature=related

SOAD - B.Y.O.B.


@True: Voll geil, ist das Rockabilly? Kannst du mir da mal n paar gute Bands sagen? Ich find da immer nur Müll auf Youtube...​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

we are 99% !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nWyv55rpE&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezfc1MOwbPQ


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So Crimson ...wenn du kein englisch kannst wirst du hiermit genauso wenig anfangen können 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f94MoLAGgf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist eine Sprache 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOhGhPHZ5Cc


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jepp ....du scheinst noch nicht weit rumgekommen zu sein 

Hast du schon mal dein Dorf verlassen ? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlgDlZk2-k4​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin eine Ossi die lassen mich nicht raus ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Wy2hHkJug
Mal was anders der song ist einfach der Hammer !


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hehe 

na wieviel Sprachen erkennst du hierbei ? .....eine solltest du zumindest davon können 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03vZRJALvh8&feature​


----------



## taks (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Atari Teenage Riot - Rage






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShiCv4RZdWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLPUi3rFpm0

Decibel 2011 CD 1 (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISy0Hl0SBfg

Steh ja sonst eher nich auf so technosachen, aber das lied is cool 

James Wade ftw


----------



## moe (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sepultura - Ratamahatta

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5A1QElOkOg&feature=related*​


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skyrim Violin Cover - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL5K09mqwZc


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Sad But True
gleich: Böhse Onkelz - Deutschland Im Herbst


----------



## Opheliac (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLaO5w5uaLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALO-d69idh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfihkpaTcac&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Großartige Band, der Sänger (2. von rechts) verstarb kurz vor Weihnachten bei einem Verkehrsunfall. 31 Jahre alt. Rest in peace - David Gold 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Tun6M0rlBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AOv6uLCyuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SJZiHaHqkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXg2P2w-87s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXp99o6hMw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujNf2bxAa4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53VNzVyGh1g

Vollbluthustler & Connecte - 13. Neue Weltordnung - 3zehnter - YouTube


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hadouken! - Get Smashed Gate Crash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMx1O8upsNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





HORSE the Band - Golden Mummy Golden Bird






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9vcOdrDQa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





As I Lay Dying - Paralyzed






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qB5Jvm1bFn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Jane’s Addiction – Underground






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OeN5ynn22as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJTajhxXuac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80QKG4L5R84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sturmi (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nero - Energy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEJ9XbOO7aY

Noisia - Split the Atom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrXr-dXSDYE


----------



## prointhegame (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Im moment leider das laute Geschrei von den Nachbarskinder, die mich gerade zur Wießglut bringen, während ich versuche hier etwas für meinen Dad zum Geburtstag zu suchen. Ich raste gleich aus
Cool, das jemand hier Jane´s Addiction reingestellt hat..das wird gleich auf volle pulle gestellt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k


----------



## SOADTony (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Terror - Hell and Back


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot6By1qWnAA


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XsAXnboYVc&feature


----------



## MonGoLo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Headcrash

huff... musstest du das posten? hab mir die janzen epic-rap-vids reingezogen un muss immernoch heuln vor lachen... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8DKc37mt8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD4hY59fNxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn die Jungs nich rocken.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcRyjkYdDxM


----------



## taks (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ohne Worte 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHGOWLzF3is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





...und...



Halestorm - It's Not You






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_mEirvyWew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Psykko0 (6. Januar 2012)

Dr. Macabre - Poltergeist


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQOKrlVGPQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UJgxwtuwmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nebelhorn - Das Nebelhorn - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0y85dhhmbc


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> @Headcrash
> 
> huff... musstest du das posten? hab mir die janzen epic-rap-vids reingezogen un muss immernoch heuln vor lachen...


HEhe, war auch Sinn der Sache.

Wobei ich die Beatz richtig gut finde. Cool gemacht.
Edit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3d1l0UI_lY
"Tripper von de Marion"


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Blu-ray 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8-whSAeVOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5MoWB3pPs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grEfg_v_5b4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWnJfLFmqmg


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyGxYh07Bsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Psykko0 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tha Playa - Clockworx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYikNxf3ets


----------



## Micha77 (7. Januar 2012)

Niggas In Paris! Von JayZ und Kanye


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3OYvRApnVY


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Januar 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot6By1qWnAA">YouTube Link</a>



Geniale Band!!! *-*

Rammstein - Reise, Reise


----------



## moe (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Shins, Album: Oh, inverted World


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2btrlE1gEo
"I went to see a shaman
He said you'll be alright
Just keep doin' what you love
Every single night"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/knPe2p-qzg4


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WBTBWB - Der Tag an dem die Welt unterging - NEUER SONG - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Duran Duran - Wild Boys


----------



## Amigo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*D.B. - Limit*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIItIq_W3eE​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.abload.de/img/r9rr951wq3ji8.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/posterjpg_3953941_369wlk0b.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/posterjpg_4747781_370mkknc.jpg


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Hadouken! - Get Smashed Gate Crash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMx1O8upsNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sting - Englishman in New York

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcqTUFSesBM


----------



## Pagz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSU9nUZdFoQ


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1U4QmoM6STw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJm6b-o2pTM


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Absent Are the Saints






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcPEY0u5aqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*We Butter The Bread With Butter - Superföhn Bananendate*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7VESwG63nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute is meine Emmur Tag ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5MoWB3pPs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYJUVd82voE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8nmIkgidb0


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Vast and Vague






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmjihvq0lKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8e3IVqnhaLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uZwokxR4r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




btw text trifft für viele hier zu ^^


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Karnivool - Goliath Video | tape.tv


----------



## -NTB- (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sak noel - Loca people (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## ile (9. Januar 2012)

Green Day - Peacemaker


----------



## MonGoLo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HswBPF8xRek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1M9zg08y7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvytHScChKU


----------



## ad_ (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Bfc5u5sSLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - With Cold Eyes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G5qYTKDHB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w1aecUOSUA


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - The City Ignites






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuZclmz4eXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okaZeQpqsb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - Management vs. Labor






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwfS7OUGX4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





HORSE the Band - Horse the song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux8dMBik_mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFrROooDg44


----------



## lisstigelurch (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qc98u-eGzlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
sehr geil


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0uO_hXhdG0


----------



## MfDoom (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdu8Rh3lwCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDhWQ152lIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0uwimn88Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2mS5Ipyd30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte ganz vergessen wie Geil Automatikpistole ist. Gänsehautfeeling xD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So mal minimal Werbung machen ;D
Die die Jungs von Shelldiver spielen heute in chemnitz ihr seit alle eingeladen !
Release Party von SHELLDIVER | Facebook

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HfAQMHcvss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKpx2YL9ZTg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJqDgonGaGg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6X0vzOe0ZA


----------



## MonGoLo (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@* lisstigelurch:* thrashy 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWNDWMJNdQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI-v8IS4ZxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




p.s. sXe is beschissen (:


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYufdzUT9sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Story of the Year - The Antidote






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKC7dz4nUiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SOADTony (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deadmau5 - Bad Selection


----------



## computertod (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scooter - Fire


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SVXjpu2AVI

Es war gestern einfach nur KRIEG !


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm0ycyP-ydc


----------



## MonGoLo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ *CrimsoN 2.0* 
wie ich dieses new-school-violent-dancing hasse. das is kein hardcore...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=710Un9BkLXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eine der besten shows bei der ich jemals war. hach ja ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das war mir gestern auch eins Zu Derb ! Hatte mich da auch zurück gehalten, Moshen oki aber beatdown nein danke !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrLEsPs-oiU


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHfCMh-G-s

Dire Straits - Ride Across the River Live.
Ein Kunstwerk, immer wieder aufs neue


----------



## Thallassa (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

100blumen - blumen100 - YouTube

Immer gut


----------



## m3ntry (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9TGj2jrJk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E43nLLhSAPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyEOXqlzksU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Listen to
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWDzC9MLsPU


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - Du


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdqyTmfDwk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weezer - Don't Let Go






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJg-Sgzv5oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cajmere & Russoul - Let's Dance 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYJcE6jCwzo

I just wanna...


----------



## MonGoLo (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

erks, von techno-schrott wird mir leicht üwel... ^^'





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qd6IF9_W47g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Supershirt - Die Langweiligsten Orte Der Welt






__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/audiolith/01-supershirt-die/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Januar 2012)

Two Steps from Hell - Dragon Rider
Link hab Ich nicht wegen iPod


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Captain Capa - Faraday (Supershirt - Remix)


Captain Capa - Faraday (Supershirt - Remix) by Audiolith on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LP FTW! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04jE4eUKfYU


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSp_TVjdBX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LP FTW! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMslOMQxcF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmQv96ZqGug&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYlS_kmxES0&feature​


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IosvzYToqOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W-IbNItrXU&feature=related


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackmill 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YeaGUfZM5hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Melodic Dubstep-> Nice


----------



## Memphys (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4

Jetzt stelle man sich das in ungefähr der dreifachen Lautstärke vor die Youtube ohne all zu starkes Rauschen ermöglicht


----------



## Festplatte (17. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=mVf2EeTMNJo


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da werden Erinnerungen wach...  *seufz* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pLYgRL1VJ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pp1Z81_szc


----------



## Dark-Blood (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QhDZHHQSGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgS8cOnyang
Tick Tak Ke$ha Suck my C....


----------



## nipponium (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

New Kids Nitro- Huren ****** Nie Mehr Schuften ( NEW ) - YouTube

Habe seit der Vorstellung den Ohrwurm des Todes


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einen Ohrwurm hab ich auch^^ Blöde Werbung! 

Leider ist es nur so kurz!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cueK_WtBIuk


Ansonsten läuft gerade etwas "Old-School" bei mir...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T-u3hbWTM


Was ne Party!  Only in USA! xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B63UIKoIZ0


Und als geistige Vorbereitung für´s WE.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYsGolGGwtU


----------



## MfDoom (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CPeioEWuXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJ6c3o_QmYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqmGRCiF544

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OD2gAjFtZ1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fANYo-3kmnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Boss 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMDfc1xZuJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolkeule (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Morne- Nothing to Remain


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch wenn man kein HC sollte man sich anhören !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6U-8LP1DY


----------



## MonGoLo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://i.imagehost.org/0315/winky.jpg

un das is außerdem kein HC sondern eher schon Metalcore/New-School (klugschiss-mode enabled ^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zs8i_HtOZ8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





btw: erinnert stark an Donnybrook!...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ob das nun New der Old-School HC ist doch egal ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odvBrDMjs5E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0KaZyIW7Dw


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Momentan bin ich echt auf nem Progressive House Trip 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBFk-aMoIY8


----------



## MfDoom (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1CE4P8qqPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agWxSZIDevQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU8lujeZxuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geilste deutsche Liveband ever:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SkEOzt57Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Satyricon - Nemesis Divina CD (1996)

War der Thread vorher nicht in der Rumpelkammer ?


----------



## MfDoom (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghlXrq86JbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSOtNukVPCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ *CrimsoN 2.0*

nö is es eben nich weil die szenen unterschiedlicher nich sein könnten. siehe straight-edge-faschismus-scheiß, violent dancing un der janze mist. brrrr... ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E60n9xJyH9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbzmHn3JyKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> @ *CrimsoN 2.0*
> 
> nö is es eben nich weil die szenen unterschiedlicher nich sein könnten. siehe straight-edge-faschismus-scheiß, violent dancing un der janze mist. brrrr... ^^]


 
Jo schon war...^^

H2O finde trifft es mit dem song extrem !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kgxyraNCo8


----------



## MonGoLo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0bnnK6XTQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUQr_GqYCQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzVe8IgpbSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

endlich WE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tl3zhbWrBY&feature​


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ZhkLUcKT8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA​


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Klangstabil - Beziehungsohr​*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfjSoplLaFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weezer - Across The Sea






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mxEoA3G9Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Erblicket die Töchter des Firnaments​*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4q1JIfN6m_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guten morgen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAn4gyUAI6Q


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich muss ja gestehen, das ich "The Voice of Germany" schaue und es zudem noch sehr gut finde  

Behnam Moghaddam ist mein heimlicher Favorit. "Sound of silence" und gestern "Hurt" fand ich absolut super. Ersteren fand ich sogar um längen besser als das Original von Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Rundgang um die transzendentale Säule der Singularität *







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hK_8okdyg6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/449349/Wu_Tang_Clan_Wu_Tang_Clan_Aint_Nuthin_Ta_****_With





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhNps4Le6i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPjOkq7Z0jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*MACHINE HEAD - Locust   *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwYyL9K0tpU​


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ87uwI-0VY&feature​


----------



## MfDoom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWJ8hUvBSv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passend zu SOPA
mit Ferris 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBLZOlUfWQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2yjB_2yBlo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGbtgCO0TD4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsR3PUdNrNk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE_AsbCCoxg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2f85mTc1pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Demonoir CD (2010)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urFJCPVnc8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Wormwood CD (2009)


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ASYS - Cheers (Original MiX) - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Burzum - Det Some En Gang Var​*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5QF7WON07w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHZlfTPJdKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rennt rauf und Runter ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhBaWZdHibI


----------



## kero81 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgB8Vwhpu1Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPMmO4gmxRQ&feature

CHINESE HIPHOP BEAT ( REAL HIPHOP) - YouTube


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UepnKte98jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Sh66rgj7_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.U.G. Mafia - Bag Pula-n Lume Si V-o Fac Cadou (feat. ViLLy) (Piesa Oficiala) HD - YouTube


----------



## MfDoom (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPVAyoJc91k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgZX71tbr3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neues Video von TGI !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQ6nh4pG-Y


----------



## Bääängel (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib1cjwn7bSU&feature=related


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K.I.Z - Walpurgisnacht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCEDrtz02YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:
			
		

> K.I.Z - Walpurgisnacht
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCEDrtz02YM



  

@t: Skrillex - Kill Everybody


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfDJEpTKkqI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFOOZ_lhOQE


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Letz fetz! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReRxGarP3Mc


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen 90er Trash 


Loona - Bailando






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbMgo0__ETg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Rednex - Spirit of the Hawk






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjUwC586O54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Eiffel 65 - Blue






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zA52uNzx7Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Ein bisschen 90er Trash
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Argh! Und ich dachte schon, das ich es für immer los wäre..  xD

Jetzt brauchen meine Ohren eine Dosis Gegengift. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHYyA_WPl_8


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Argh! Und ich dachte schon, das ich es für immer los wäre..  xD


 

 


MC Hammer - U can't touch this






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqpn2oyEaX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Culture Beat - Mr. Vain






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2oKE8OZOOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





So, noch ein letztes danach hat mans wieder für ein Jahrzehnt gehört ^^


Bomfunk Mc's - Freestyler






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NfcD3RXYmYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Weiter gehts mit 2001 


Daft Punk - One More Time






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epic! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfb8apT1k0U


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HORSE the Band - Science Police






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wK78ey4Sy7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESZy6r5rgzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36_zCvT-UcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AeroX (24. Januar 2012)

FARD - Alter Ego 

Leider kein link Wegen iPad undso


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Epic!


 

Ja das beschreibt es am Besten


----------



## Entelodon (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane

Linving Color - Cult Of Personality

The Rolling Stones - Can't You Here Me Knocking

Saliva - I Walk Alone

Nickelback - Something In Your Mouth

Motörhead - Line In The Sand

Limp Bizkit - The One

Lemmy Kilmister - Doctor Alibi

Iggy Pop - We're All Gonna Die

Kidneythieves - Before I'm Dead


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rRBUejDfF8&feature=related


----------



## Entelodon (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kannte ich noch gar nicht...  wie besoffen war echt wohl wieder?  (ich spreche von lemmy...)


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - Only a Year or So...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srBb93RIURE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb

Papa Roach - Last Resort

Lostprophets - Make A Move  (Sehr Schöner Song...)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*All I want is fucking you and all others is second...*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce-tMvMgCPo
Eine bisschen Post-Hardcore muss auch sein


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimmu Borgir _ Stormblast Remastered 2005

Mfg


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Tors of Dartmoor - The Torture and the Beast*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arsKvmqmhJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OR66VNY6gbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DOMxm0o12c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ri1Yb4YKOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Eminem feat. Lil Whayne - No Love*


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmV5nrLzbVU​


----------



## MfDoom (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw_UXqxJMkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZotPRPXKhzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-4cKAUVpsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Tiamat - Brighter than the Sun





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=aqyjQ6-avK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mosh on !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5AE1E8zlhU


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Im Moment einfach nur Über. Stellt alle meine bisherigen Lieblingslieder in den Schatten! 

Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das gefällt irrgenwie jeden...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc9pGLDRPUY


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Real McKenzies - Chip






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BN8n4ubhaSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Say Hi To You Mom - Blah Blah Blah







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=brbiKpyETsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## loltheripper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich packs nimmer des macht irgendwie süchtig °.°




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VznlDlNPw4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Say Hi To Your Mom - November was white, December was grey 







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=jcCB223RV9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Jefferson airplane - White Rabbit* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8uyAcdSFgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Heute im Radio gehört - absolut Genial
*Charlene Soraia Wherever you will go*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DChHEf0lpEE​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schaue mir mal wieder die GT folgen *.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PokR9631bJQ


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFS MW! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-e8u_4so8M


----------



## MfDoom (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Titelsong von Gran Turismo 2
Ideal um mit 200 über die Autobahn zu fliegen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJIzajJqtrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Originool:

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/Aoi1Hvh-The-Cardigans-My-Favorite-Game



An alle Space-Night-Fans:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukl3P8Z2WWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Feiern bis ich kotzäää





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6NAPuVRWLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Pain: Ich zocks grad wieder. Bin schon bei BL #9.  Das war definitiv das NFS mit dem besten Soundtrack.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brCNfg1vrY4​


----------



## grumpich (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvy12W1Hgu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon _ The Hunter CD + DVD (2011)

Gerade heut gekauft, ein bisschen Mainstream muss auch mal sein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vNBeoPOZls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Poets of the Fall - Late goodbye*_







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atKv1JyQgV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ7o1NTfack


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLbK4crwkpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Exodus - Iconoclasm


----------



## Hardwell (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHav2CR6Wwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Mn1WN5yeag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geile Riffs...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPzkYhKAjB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Whats next to the moon


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*AC/DC - Highway to Hell*, nachdem ich den Post von "CPU-GPU" gelesen hatte


----------



## grumpich (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VsO9-t2PVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe Zelda nie so gemocht aber der song is Geil !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU


----------



## grumpich (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5pWs3By7ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLqCe4V00d8&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr9FguP9i3s&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPTv4OWV_IQ&feature


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade 'ne Runde Myra.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17ooVcrPW7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

GIRL TALK - ALL DAY
Absolut epischer Mix zum freien Download


----------



## bjoern1982 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzHFi-CbXko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FFDP - War Is The Answer


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jwNqliR4TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Londoner Symphonie Orchester - Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

TSFH 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzkwFzXkvZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCfgUnbxcWQ


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*She's Like Heroin To Me*

*The Gun Club *​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnuAmFVM8DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Für Nini ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

******* man es haut so dick rein !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqnZw4rh-yQ


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r02de5e_Pg


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geile Parodie auf _Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know_... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzRkiFh7Rj8


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jean-Marc Luisada: Chopin - Nocturne, Op. 9, No. 2


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geht doch nichts über Industrial.  ( Außer Metal natürlich  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYqAOwcvLYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xV_X8bYqX9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p0ShXsdZhU&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

trancebase.fm


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Geht doch nichts über Industrial.  ( Außer Metal natürlich  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich dachte Moshen schaut dumm aus aber der die Sprengen alles ^^


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Januar 2012)

Ich find's irgendwie genial, auch wenn ich es selber nicht kann, zumindest nicht in der Form. :p


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bleibe lieber bei meine 2-Steps und Moshing ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ITbAt7RrE4
Na wer findet mich ?


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

E Nomine - Mitternacht.mp3


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHtJPrzUFEU&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (1. Februar 2012)

Laaa unltd. - Blackbook


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDfIGSySi4g&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tz-EubGbggA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyG2VMcCcG8&feature​


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Rostock - Mach dich aus dem Staub






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUnYo38pdBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lisstigelurch (2. Februar 2012)

Lamb of god- Desolation

Das neue Album is Mega geil (Resolution)


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK9M-cufk_w


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-0PLwOuXas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Album : Blackwinds / Flesh Inferno (2008)


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwB-iVAfnMo


----------



## sn@ke (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein  Mein Land


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Jennifer Rostock - Mach dich aus dem Staub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Diese Frau ist der Hammer...!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch19lxPSj_I


----------



## grumpich (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ht2kL46f3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x132p9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder eine Prise Linkin Park. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHYyA_WPl_8


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Blackout Underworld Renholdër Remix by linkinsoldiers on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## €eld (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weis hier jemand wie der Song am Anfang des Videos heißt?

Live Action & CG 3 - A Comprehensive Guide to Compositing - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



			
				€eld;3919502 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis hier jemand wie der Song am Anfang des Videos heißt?
> 
> Live Action & CG 3 - A Comprehensive Guide to Compositing - YouTube


 
Bitte in diesem Thread nachfragen! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/23059-sammelthread-songname-gesucht.html

Danke!  

@ Topic


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzIhrXHIas


----------



## True Monkey (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WE.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOxc2cM75NI&feature​


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

<- guckt tatsächlich sowas




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcVKyVuyRH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mknxyFKGQu4&feature​


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZzIa6Qieu0

Absolut überragender Song.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames & Revolution Deathsquad.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Hypocrisy - Reincarnation







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0wHRx4w6xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_


----------



## T'PAU (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Culture Beat feat. Kim "The Voice of Germany" Sanders - Pay No Mind


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Hypocrisy - Impotent God *








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVXdKdJZOOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sopor Aeternus - Paranoid (Black SaBbath Cover)*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5ZZ5F-f7_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Balthar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXtgNLqM7M


----------



## True Monkey (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jaaaaa....ich habe es wiedergefunden 

Mein absoluter Favorit 

ich liebe diesen Song 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKRrD7xz_t4&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> jaaaaa....ich habe es wiedergefunden


 
Hoffen wir nur das der Stuhl vor lauter schaukeln ganz geblieben ist ^^


Trapt - Stay Alive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJ1Hl1V9w50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

this will destroy you - black dunes




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35452224

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



stark!


----------



## zøtac (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum Jesus´ Tod







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=hXu8M6q6v84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKCgV__C-Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZ2LjoFruTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Burzum_Belus CD (2010)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So heute ist mal wieder Konzert an gesagt !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2ARqYpCjgc
(Bin aber nur wegen CG da der rest is mir VIEL zu EMO lastig)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0sT7xfC3QY


----------



## computertod (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad: Böhse Onkelz - Zeig mir den Weg
jetzt: Böhse Onkelz - Alles F.A.M


----------



## Rizzard (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azhY168xnAc


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mehr Rap für Deutschland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p171foRDBIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAaqbgTc0M4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URtHNV-VmUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOVKIPHFcMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jeti8rnad_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6MRI5fSnWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (4. Februar 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Rap für Deutschland
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p171foRDBIo&feature=related
> 
> ...




Guten Geschmack hast du!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lordi Monster Monster


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@MfDoom
Da kennt jemand "Der Klan", nicht schlecht. Dachte ich wäre der einzige. 

Hab da gestern noch ein paar Vids von Blokk und Smokey bei Studioaufnahmen gefunden. Grrrr, was freu ich mich auf das Album. 

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vqraf8Bag4&feature

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 2 (mit Sady K) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcb9OJglFn4&feature

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 3 (3 neue Tracks) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w01rP2e9s-U&feature

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 4 (Releaseinfos) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=691gHmbK7tg&feature


----------



## computertod (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwkngKw_2Ds


----------



## Deimos (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eben die Konzertserie der "Flight 666"-BluRay von Iron Maiden gehört. Bester Sound in PCM auf 5.1 in nachbarschaftsfeindlicher Lautstärke .
Stellvertretend hierfür mein persönliches Highlight auf der Scheibe.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBtLMLQfiRo


----------



## GxGamer (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hilfe, ich finds geil!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKeMCXKSk5c
Avast Fluttershy's Ass - 20% Cooler Yay Equaliser Edition - YouTube


----------



## Micha77 (6. Februar 2012)

Der Klan ftw!!
Gerade läuft Megaloh-So is das Leben.... Hammer Track!!


----------



## Deimos (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich finds geil!


 Urks 
Wie stark darf man Mods anpissen bez. ihres Musikgeschmacks?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K.I.Z - Einritt bzw. Eintritt


----------



## True Monkey (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3atUTpBtI1g&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

One Trax Minds - Six Strings Morer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=st5i3v4SzhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






WILDSTREET - Easy Does It






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkgAl2eNaG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haut Gut rein !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zHhKDZ_Qgw
und ihr was zum entspannen ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS5gr3T2gPI


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqE5qaWQOCI


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HC <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8N7kryzx6U


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gute alte Zeit!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUBiO_eWo80


----------



## Entelodon (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Downstait - End Of Days


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Basslovers United - Double Decker


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLbK4crwkpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
1349_Liberation CD (2003)


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein (Herzeleid) - Asche zu Asche man man verdammt lang her^^


----------



## MfDoom (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OW_W5UNi1HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Waas geht ab, die geht ab 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sum 41 - Still Waiting*


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy eben.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDIiLd-sUA


----------



## nulchking (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fy4cqWMhyI&ob


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5GbXt-mxMA


----------



## computertod (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Freddy Krüger


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqxtMJsIPYk


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU0EGIildXc&feature=related ^^


----------



## RapToX (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7IjI1c1oMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBLZOlUfWQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deichkind - Illegale Fans


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5phqDvrWNZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hadouken! - What She Did






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDPw0pIvhJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqnZw4rh-yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klein_Babe (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQK3Si-9RmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Video Einfügen =>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Youtube URL Eingeben.


----------



## Klein_Babe (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nochmals vielen Dank^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer wieder gern.


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Jahr ist noch jung, aber ich sage schon mal - heißer Anwärter auf "Brett des Jahres"...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_7ZDTU6Em0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klein_Babe (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKGn_jsPB-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I like big butts and i cannot lie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKO_En39l9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Cranberries - Zombie* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jcwsfns7KPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STYG ♥ einfach nur Geil !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKlA09Ww7ug


----------



## SOADTony (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bullet for my Valentine - Scream aim Fire 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqUEfpUdmFM


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2FMDV8yW9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttFddIKh7VM&


----------



## moe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*
Deichkind - Der Mond*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDO30mQXVgU​


----------



## Hardwell (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Metacafe
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Metacafe. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nur für Leute aus der Szene!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEzt85KLhvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h33Zuy37-Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xHS5z9vkX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mir wird schlecht(über mir) !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I3O27Oz8JU


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - I'm Your Favorite Drug






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bH9bXtZyugo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Porcelain And The Tramps - Sugar Cube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eiu3nub023c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAil6sBkjxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfhTU5o_-60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mache mal wieder mein Radio an und ZACK: Queen - I want it all


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute wird mal ne ruhige Kugel geschoben.  Kalkbrenner und die Erinnerung an einen wahnsinns Sommer! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## Papzt (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epischer Song, Pain 
Damals 7 Sunden nnonstop gehört als wir zur Northcon gefahren sind.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Epischer Song, Pain


Oh ja!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEG6kR7Ea0U


----------



## Sickpuppy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wOoLLDXbDY


zum Bf Zocken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOO4VZeH4-g


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wird schlecht(über mir) !
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I3O27Oz8JU">YouTube Link</a>



Ich höre auch Rock und Metal. 

Rammstein - Reise, Reise


----------



## Dusk (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT]Bon Iver - Re: Stacks - YouTube[/YT]


----------



## Dusk (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dusk schrieb:


> [YT]Bon Iver - Re: Stacks - YouTube[/YT]


 


Warum funnst des net?


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dusk schrieb:


> Warum funnst des net?


Weil du wohl den Einbettungscode von Youtube benutzt denke ich.
Du musst beim Video auf _Teilen_ klicken, den Code hinter dem " / " (...youtu.be/) kopieren, hier in der Forums-Antwort auf den Youtube-Button klicken und den Code einfügen, feddich! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNLhxlEU52c


----------



## Entelodon (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - To Be Loved
Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground
Limp Bizkit - Livin' It Up
Saliva - Survival Of The Sickest
Rammstein - Reise, Reise


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Robonator schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttFddIKh7VM&


 
Haut Gut Rein oki es geht auch ums Moshen ♥

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwrHnVqJTsQ


----------



## Entelodon (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Full Diesel - No Man's Land
Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction
Rammstein - Engel
Nickelback - Something In Your Mouth
Lemmy Kilmister - Doctor Alibi
Killswitch Engage - This Fire Burns
Velvet Revolver - She Builds Quick Machines
Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff
Waterproof Blonde - Just Close Your Eyes
Core - The Angle
 
...und selbstverständlich:

Motörhead - Line In The Sand


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Vines - Mary Jane






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jd_2TP58ZQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

******* ich ziehe mir gerade Nickelback rein  *Trollololol*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyopRENTtq0


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wer kennt diese Band?  Rammstein Like! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZFzqQDKdYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nö, keine ahnung...

Dark New Day - Follow The Sun Down
Saliva - Weight Of The World
Our Lady Peace - Not Enough
Oasis - Wonderwall

habe wohl zu viel gesoffen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die muke gefällt mir nicht so aber das zu viel getrunken dafür ;D


----------



## Entelodon (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kommt mal alle 2 wochen vor, das...

Saliva - Razor's Edge
Story Of The Year - And The Hero Will Drown
Deftones - Change

Erinnerungen, jetzt ist das mass voll...


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2mRA03dWUI&t

Einfach nur Epic das Lied  Das wahren noch Zeiten damals...


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Wer kennt diese Band?  Rammstein Like!


Eisbrecher? Kenn ich^^  

Prodigy mal wieder Live!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDIiLd-sUA

Und etwas Old School^^ xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Februar 2012)

@ Pain Wie findest du die? 

Megaherz - An deinem Grab


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> @ Pain Wie findest du die?


Gar nicht schlecht, wenn ich ehrlich bin.  

Bringen wir doch mal einen Gänsehaut-Track! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRN62IebC04

Wer ein bisschen Licht dazu haben will, für den ist das Video eher was. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XG4jY9MCYk


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cEdhMrJLexU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Satyricon_The Age of Nero CD (2008)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rITwNj5Bps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rWUi3P8TG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tomhet_ss (15. Februar 2012)

ISIS - Live VI


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Title Fight - 27






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKqKM-gvK_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Yage Situations Are Like Cells






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xa20mhDXR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Snitch - Down in Flames






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biNkfWSk0rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Story of the Year - The Antidote






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKC7dz4nUiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herz aus Eis - Eisbrecher

Beziehungsweise das komplette neue album, einfach n geiles Album, die Hölle muss warten (zumindest bis ich das Album auswendig kenne) ^^


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gun Club 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyX-KwwOAuo&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGv4-KpOS-M&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

text ist der waaaahnsinn  

Ur-Ur-Enkel von Frankenstein 2006 - Frank Zander - YouTube


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RLYsz7nBbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
CD : Burzum_*Belus* (2010)


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was aktuelles:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpZP3b_NPKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was älteres:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGp8kQcsWEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Als 14 jähriges ohne Pause gehört!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lets fetz! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlUzsZ4Ph8


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Hosen hörst du auch? Sehr geil
Bei mir gibts mal wieder KIZ




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxLHZB9KmFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Die Hosen hörst du auch? Sehr geil


Na aber klar doch!  Die laufen im Auto des öfteren. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWAcxfgHLO4

Danach: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItAWilhBs4A


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Na aber klar doch!  Die laufen im Auto des öfteren.


Sehr gut  4.5 gibts ein neues Album und im März die Single  Karten für Hannover gehören schon mir sobald sie die Tourdaten bekannt geben.
Zu meinem Song gibts keinen YT Video von daher:
Die Toten Hosen- Liebeslied Live in Hannover, 19.12.08


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jup, hab ich schon auf Laut.de gelesen.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw6cJCNXxHg


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

#MUSIK.BIGCITYBEATS


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toten Hosen .....mit denen bin ich aufgewachsen.
Und das sogar wortwörtlich gemeint 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0QZYQKDx8s


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Toten Hosen .....mit denen bin ich aufgewachsen.
> Und das sogar wortwörtlich gemeint


Du Glückspilz. Ich hatte leider erst 3 mal das Vergnügen.
Hier mal ein älteres Stück 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06ytCPvd0bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe

genauso alt und der Grund warum mein Kumpel sich einen Opel Kadett C gekauft hat 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk1eI7Y7EC0&feature


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dubstep <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy-4Qcah6Ys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1BDGqIfm8U


----------



## JonathanWayne (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Substance N Trance - Insane

Substance N Trance - Insane ( Extendet Version ) / On TranceEden - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssAOvT2AGYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und der genau so alte Dreher tut es immer noch.


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STAM1NA - Valtiaan uudet vaateet


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihwzG5-W8tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

02. Olson Rough - Lieblingssong (prod. by X-Plosive) - YouTube


----------



## MfDoom (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDmttIk_rOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0w8tMnTMYw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matthy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Watch N Learn


----------



## Gatsch (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

EKTOMORF - I KNOW THEM - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, jetzt mal was gegen das ganze Emozeug das hier so gepostet wird. Gell Crimson.  Richtige Musik!!!

Frauenarzt - Pornoparty - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUtUO9wwG_g&feature


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es gibt keine richtige oder falsche Musik, aber das weißt du selber,
du musst anscheinend mal wieder provozieren.  Metal ist genau so Musik
wie Techno oder Rap. Hat alles die selben Wurzeln. Also bitte in Zukunft solche
Sticheleien sein lassen. 

*Egal, 2 mal House:
*
In My Mind (Axwell  Mix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFprb4guZRs

What did I do (Original Mix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wbxMecx0U4


----------



## kero81 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Mein Gott, wein doch nicht gleich los...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbjTWOR19CM&feature


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meine zwei Wecker ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGK6Kh-Z4fc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifgmLfwOM0w


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_hxWCUNeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRJohbUHTQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwbX8h3nbBQ


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bc5WhQjwTWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6pg7sV7gBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qencgaEjsx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvUlkAQM55E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Drake-Over


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Materia feat. Yasha: Verstrahlt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UyphhasCQE
Der refrain passt manchmal einfach so gut zu mir...


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild mit Halt deine Schnauze und danach Unantastbar mit Schuldig


----------



## Matthy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpayJn3Ch5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lol, kann man nur auf yt ansehen.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ kero81 Eher was für dich? --> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZPOi-sftFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFO0Xo9TZ54
Sabaton - Screaming Eagles

Irgendwie gibts hier wenige Leute der stählernen Fraktion, oder?


----------



## Gatsch (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HAMMERFALL - Bloodbound - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute wird nur noch Emmure gehört

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5MoWB3pPs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFLHIAHwG50


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuCcEx03YCE

Deutschrock ist das einzigst ware

EDIT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZboXxG5M4SQ
​


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

....Kurt Cobain 

heute wärst du 45 geworden hast es aber leider nicht so gewollt und es deswegen nicht geschafft ..........ich schon  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUuTioihz8s&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnW_K7bczzU


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - Walk Astray






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjpMOB8D3Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





From Autumn to Ashes - On the Offensive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=668OzMKzJ48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH332wYtO6w

Edit: Noooiiin... Empfohlene Videos: "Miley Cyrus - Smells Like Teen Spirit [Nirvana Cover]"

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmulokfJtk1qc3a3k.jpg


----------



## MfDoom (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28JqQENMbeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a51f-S44oE0





Hat jemand Interesse an zwei Karten für Rise Against am 2.3. in Stuttgart?


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boah was geht mir dieses GEMA/Content-Ger*tze bei YT und Co. auf den Senkel, man findet ja *nichts* mehr! 
Dann halt von unseren russischen Kollegen... 

The KLF - What Time Is Love (Live At Trancentral)

oldschool ftw.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b54m8LY_LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKRrD7xz_t4&feature=player_embedded

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Judas Priest - Ram it Down
und vorher noch Breaking the Law


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@TPAU: für FF gibt es einige addons wie proxytube, mit denen werden die probleme bei YT mit der GEMA in aller regel einfach und schnell "umgangen" 

@T: Eisbrecher - Exzess Express


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @T: Eisbrecher - Exzess Express







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjO1bMHbDpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nada Surf - Waiting For Something






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIkfx4xDs44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Eyedea & Abilities - Junk






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XOa8eaTZuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_rxOpiS3lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love over Gold live von Alchemy


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das waren noch Zeiten...und das sage ich mit meinen fast 18... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xce-tcYUx0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ROTzfTlLoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zaunpfahl - Lilo Meier


----------



## Pagz (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8puZA6SSZfM

Zebrahead, die wohl unterbewerteste Band, die ich kenne


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTDcOCnbEz4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCH7Ew9NrXo


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tshqdVg2g9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5o8_2aXNpY
Sporty-O - Let Me Hit It - YouTube


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dave Audé Audacious Podcast 067 (Blake Jarrell & Michael S)


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allein dieses "Come On" am Anfang macht den Track schon episch!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHYyA_WPl_8


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sense of music? nowhere to be found. aber faschos 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNZFHJXsDCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



denen möcht ich nich nachts begegnen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So geht es Heute mit meine Dude/Bro´s mal Karaoke singen !
Und leider nicht solche Muke 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsVwKvk9ZxY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTsgw1Lr6CY


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yz-o9Gh9yk


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crossover ;D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbmjsltUoh0


----------



## T'PAU (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @TPAU: für FF gibt es einige addons wie proxytube, mit denen werden die probleme bei YT mit der GEMA in aller regel einfach und schnell "umgangen"


Nützt nur nichts, wenn ich so ein Video hier verlinke und es nur wenige sehen können, die sowas installiert haben. 

Mal wieder woanders als YT...

LaTour - People Are Still Having Sex


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder was mit schweren Klängen 


War from a Harlots Mouth - To Age and Obsolete






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEV4RFKSf68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ill Niño - Unreal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbR21Mm368s

Ill Niño - What comes around

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf4YdBihPqA

Ill Niño - What you deserve

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOLDCIrNyMs&feature=related​


----------



## MfDoom (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3igampASwyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxaPdyJecXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbI4B4edXAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tone zerfetzt Azad, eigentlich alles und jeden. Wo ist er heute?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4AjMw4HQr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag-brWI-SKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




die geilsten Lieder gibts nur noch als schlechte Liveversionen bei Youtube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2-stepen !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFLgy6F3lsM


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVIHL8KVfcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_qeyVLlzE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mfg


----------



## Deimos (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dauerbrenner.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7aM32Jur8


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad: Böhse Onkelz - Zuviel
etz: Kim Petras - Last Forever


----------



## horst--one (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier hören ja 90% Rock oO

iLL pAtrOn vs. kAnnA[d]iSs & nOGGe live @ Angerfist StReZzNigHt Magdeburg 18.2.12


PS: warum geht hier kein soundcloud player?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guten Morgen Berlin! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjlrfvaOvls


Danach: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hmmm um 13 Uhr Feierabend und WE...World of Tanks ich komme 
Mal zum Einstimmen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=keXfiffBzFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha77 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MOTRIP - KENNEN (OFFICIAL HD VERSION) - YouTube  DICK!


----------



## Deimos (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Papzt schrieb:


> Hmmm um 13 Uhr Feierabend und WE...World of Tanks ich komme


 Papperlapapp, nix mit Zocken! Frauen, Sonnenschein und Bier.... und die Musik dazu :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2IyX5LXGyg


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier gibt es mehr Rock&Metal Hörer als Rap&Hip-Hop Hörer. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xTShRgFBEco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gibt es Lieder mit diesem Beat!?  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apWqJq0C0v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1349 - Liberation CD (2003)

Mfg


----------



## chaosking96 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe die gerade mal für mich (wieder)etndeckt 
Daft Punk - Steam Machine - YouTube


----------



## Entelodon (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Core - The Angle
Underoath - Reinventing Your Exit
Breaking Benjamin - Firefly
Zebrahead - Alone
Zebrahead - Falling Apart
Dillinger Escape Plan - Unretrofied
U.P.O - Feel Alive
Motörhead - Keys To The Kingdom


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Den Titelsong von Final Fantasy XIII-2. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1vd0z3SLYo


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbA3z9ir8gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMrXKuRLkes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muadib (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Deimos schrieb:


> Papperlapapp, nix mit Zocken! Frauen, Sonnenschein und Bier.... und die Musik dazu :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2IyX5LXGyg


 
Das Video ist doch tatsächlich nicht mehr verfügbar.
Es bringt auch soviel auf Youtube Videos sperren zu lassen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFHpkoJfdKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und noch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8579wjzQHEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So verdammt gut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsLxQqBvECM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Five Finger Bad Company





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUPReCuRK-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7Gh0I41OCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## horst--one (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uu7y2snHGag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPtQ4K-evBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hiQ7KFy9co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. Februar 2012)

Triarii - Exile und Von Thronstahl rauf und runter


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Heiß und eis - 37,5%


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

Deichkind - illegale Fans


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machine Head - Struck A Nerve


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dark Funeral - The Secrets of the Black Arts - CD (1996)


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

darkthrone - the cult of goliath - YouTube


----------



## Deimos (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



muadib schrieb:


> Das Video ist doch tatsächlich nicht mehr verfügbar.
> Es bringt auch soviel auf Youtube Videos sperren zu lassen.


Also bei mir klappts bestens... 

Noch einer meiner all-time-favourites:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BzLvFawauA


----------



## luhollywood (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SzvOUUg0K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DUBSTEP FTW


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



bjoern1982 schrieb:


> darkthrone - the cult of goliath - YouTube


 
Den youtube link dort -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfügen. Das wars. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ek6lS4NHYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für die zukunft  Danke!



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Den youtube link dort ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Thallassa (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Keine Lust, den Link rauszusuchen

HIM - Dead lover's lane


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJM2V4sPUMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Boti261980 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrJulm8Ia0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nephew - "Focus On The Sound" by Lærke Lauta - VideoVideo project [HD] - YouTube


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Low schrieb:


> Nephew - "Focus On The Sound" by Lærke Lauta - VideoVideo project [HD] - YouTube


 
€dit für Low: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dj2qvs5RiGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## luhollywood (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqnZw4rh-yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*luhollywood*@Da hat einer Guten Geschmack !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpB9gH6YoIE


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burzum - Filosofem CD (1996)

Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk CD (1999)


----------



## Thallassa (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ah das sind zwei saugute Alben  @ Sarge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oman2-lry7I

Blitzkid - Pretty in a casket


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Miwod2cNZgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Morgen Leute und ab geht es auf Arbeit...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEDwGXE9Zo4


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8


----------



## loltheripper (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ukhix6y5trc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Plemo & Peng - Sugar (Inglorious Bassnerds Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKQBLoREBs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Motörhead - Bye bye ***** bye bye


----------



## slayerms (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

slayer und rammstein liegen in der playlist....zurzeit Slayer - World painted blood


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Is leeeeeeeeeeerrrrrr....was ist mit Slayer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIFx3zWkPvY


----------



## nulchking (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR94NDIfGmA


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Heimatærde :3


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

emmure - Drug Dealer Friend 
Emmure - Drug Dealer Friend (official) on Vimeo

Emmure ist einfach nur GEIL !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYJUVd82voE


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxzcSHWPoqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ein amtlicher Banger vor dem Metal-Herrn...

Mfg


----------



## Sickpuppy (1. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2umnQm-zWXI

R.I.P. Peter


...und immer wieder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHVrkuf2uO8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cannibal Corpse - Covered With Sores.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=312Sb-2PovA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwgMMtgSTVE


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Flo-Mega/live-bei-on-tape


----------



## Sickpuppy (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soso, brüllende Frauen? Gute Idee :

Otep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNxdyPvABeQ

Kittie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW7TODsjXGo

...und das Urgestein
L7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAdlZ2F-fs8


----------



## das_wesen (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/cNAdtkSjSps

http://youtu.be/EBZDdtQsIcI


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fremd-€dit für das_wesen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNAdtkSjSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBZDdtQsIcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bääängel (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-dOIPGQlx0&feature=BFa&list=PLD008E5BFED842282&lf=results_main
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FlEuGn4Bsk


----------



## taks (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Soso, brüllende Frauen? Gute Idee :


 

Da steig ich doch grad auch mit ein 



THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







In This Moment - Ashes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmkBDP_tV2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Arch Enemy My Apocalypse






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXg2Wlcstmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Otep - Unveiled






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgw9g18Q9Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bjoern1982 (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mC7kOe4NbfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2CJieRTTFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lasst es uns mal wieder männlich werden !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfXpPARfe3o


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Poets of the Fall - War​*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CxpnbmKWzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








*Poets of the Fall - Heal my Wounds*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLS378rCjxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emilie Autumn - Opheliac






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Whr5ulaDBCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Die Broilers - Wie weit wir gehen​*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIDa2tBIy8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYW74NzRuWc


----------



## RapToX (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zg4LkErCgyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwz7WA-nxUg


----------



## loltheripper (2. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5MOUH_rQT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Alt aber gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36_zCvT-UcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


noch älter aber noch besser


----------



## Sickpuppy (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute mal was ruhiger. Besuch und so 

Nonpoint
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I6SpZU_nvg

Deftones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL4MGwlZuAc

Nekromantix
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clkko7vWbC8


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deftones FTW! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHYmbQGBdEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Lieblingssong 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPXcRQUMMII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H4SVRApGhM
Leider machen die nix mehr...
*
Apocalyptica Feat Matthias Sayer - Hope Vol 2*
_Gibt leider nix dazu auf YT ist aber mal was ruhiges !_


----------



## Hardwell (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYU35H59MUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mit ohrwurmgarantie


----------



## Clawhammer (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aufgrund der Aktuellen Situation mit C. Wulff, Griechenland etc. trifft dieser Song jeden Nagel mit'm Kopf!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReRxGarP3Mc&feature=related

*Serum114 - Hängt sie höher*​


----------



## Clawhammer (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aufgrund der Aktuellen Situation mit C. Wulff, Griechenland etc. trifft dieser Song jeden Nagel mit'm Kopf!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReRxGarP3Mc

*Serum114 - Hängt sie höher*​


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20jYGs0UyzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (5. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbTobdjvio0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgTJtdn6VjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fk9Npbl9Qrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deichkind - Illegale Fans




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBLZOlUfWQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



George Best hat mal gesagt: "Ich habe eine Menge Geld für Alkohol, Frauen und schnelle Autos  ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach verprasst."
Wie das geht, so in etwa: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwjEtAJt4v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits - Wild West End


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch wenn sie sehr "Main" sind finde ich sie gut !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccR6hAthfmI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJc1OERBvMA


----------



## loltheripper (6. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHgMY5_n4Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJWd92Vi5Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live gibt es einfach nichts, aboslut nichts Bessers, als Blind Guardian. Pflichtprogramm für jeden, der auch nur im Ansatz irgendetwas an Metal hört. Deswegen höre ich gerade das Live Album. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zklqr1xj32Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYdd4fMtW_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (6. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Aktuellen Situation mit C. Wulff, Griechenland etc. trifft dieser Song jeden Nagel mit'm Kopf!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReRxGarP3Mc
> ...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwE8dlRnsio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist auch sehr passend


----------



## MfDoom (7. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Revolution!

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1708875/wizo-weiter/

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1764693/wizo-das-goldende-stueck-xxxxx/


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFb5qQ2G2RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



irgendwann schaffe ich es im ersten post ein video einzufügen


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBll5LyMnAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann doch lieber so, oder nicht?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPyOhP1GTRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dank rautemusik.fm hab ich jetzt nen Ohrwurm!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzIMMjKxolw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Man To Man Meet Man Parrish - Male Stripper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddukxWYE6gM


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJudixKeX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Breakdown of Sanity- When Silence Breaks 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7_6ZYaS-lU 

Breakdown Of Sanity - Break  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCFYZwvjdBQ 

So mal bisschen Metalcore aus der Schweiz !


----------



## Iconoclast (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yay, Breakdown Of Sanity. Am 17.3 gibts die erstmal Live auf die Ohren.

Das läuft bei mir gerade.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XH332wYtO6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Satyricon - Nemesis Divina CD (1996)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KGikqZUemV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Iconoclast*

Werde die Leider zum WFF oder zum impericon Festival sehen. Würde gern mal einen Bericht hören. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFLgy6F3lsM


----------



## Papzt (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ah damals, 1993...mein erstes Lieblingslied. An dieser Stelle danke ich meinem Vater für die gute musikalische Erziehung




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DlqjwceqGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bjoern1982 (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ah damals, 1993...mein erstes Lieblingslied. An dieser Stelle danke ich meinem Vater für die gute musikalische Erziehung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, ganz alter Schinken. Da mit habe ich auch so langsam angefangen. Siehst ja wo das hingeführt hat^^


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Carpathian Forest - In a League with Satan*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASe2d_zcmnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4FZT0H1AiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So das erste Leck eis des Jahrs heute verspeist ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLrwGSavjeo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lOgirK2Nxo
Mag zwar kein Punk aber der text ist wahr !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95E23q15hfo


----------



## MfDoom (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ertm-_vhBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anlage auf und Mosh ON
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg5ULM5o0-o


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

***** Cunt - Caring About Anything Is Gay*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvCDQZ3pnu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (10. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade darauf gestoßen- unglaublich geil mit dem Orchester
Steve Jablonsky - Arrival to Earth (Transformers OST) - YouTube


----------



## Gatsch (10. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



ich558 schrieb:


> Gerade darauf gestoßen- unglaublich geil mit dem Orchester
> Steve Jablonsky - Arrival to Earth (Transformers OST) - YouTube


 

hammer


----------



## MfDoom (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wohnung aufräumen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CRHyBwNtkLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fz9AfrfZYUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqWEgXI08s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2G_6TGuTXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eine Runde Two Steps From Hell... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKUeZQbMF0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q


@ ich558

Dann gefällt dir das hier sicher auch!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDFns0LA7O0


----------



## taks (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brian Fallon - Whiskey In The Jar






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIetbI_2FZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MHaktumyqg


----------



## Gatsch (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2LU1yS7aw


----------



## leopard95 (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsGTuRcUZY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eYvYn338gw


----------



## bjoern1982 (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bshN1JHymMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal wieder richtige Bikermusik, 3 wochen noch dann startet die saison endlich wieder 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H71VEV1c_XE


----------



## Hardwell (12. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Cr372RzmfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (12. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Menzingers - Home Outgrown   






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mrskw5hkpzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Painkiller
Aber klar doch. Zz höre ich total viel Filmmusik  (Avatar, Fluch der karibik, Herr der Rine, Die Insel, Gothic 3)

Und zwischendurch sowas 
The Offspring - Self Esteem (Live at ROCK AM RING 2008) HD - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (12. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Find ich nicht auf Youtube 
E Nomine - E Nomine (Denn Sie Wissen Nicht Was Sie Tun) Video | tape.tv
E Nomine - Vater Unser Video | tape.tv


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KvphaUYqgM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyG5dhRh8RU


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonata Arctica – The End Of This Chapter (leider kaputtkomprimiert)

Großartiger Song!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Find ich nicht auf Youtube
> E Nomine - E Nomine (Denn Sie Wissen Nicht Was Sie Tun) Video | tape.tv
> E Nomine - Vater Unser Video | tape.tv


 
Da fehlt noch eines. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikLofbyMZ4


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QyQ9PsOj6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY9haqoViJA&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVEAk5Lpwf0&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc86Du4yX90&feature

Opas Mottenkiste


----------



## Infin1ty (13. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Damals war Bullet noch gut... 
Heute leider nur noch Mainstream.

The Poison -> Grandios.
Scream, Aim, Fire -> Durchwachsen mit guten Songs.
Fever -> Bis auf Bittersweet Memories nur noch schlecht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_oG6AaoBxA


----------



## Beehatsch (14. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica – The End Of This Chapter (leider kaputtkomprimiert)
> 
> Großartiger Song!
> 
> ...


 
Ich liebe diese Band!


----------



## Thallassa (14. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=369xNB3N3uw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgjHDL3t8uQ&feature    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkSBz2Ih3xw&feature


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zHhKDZ_Qgw


----------



## moe (14. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7HlIot78mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

My Sick Story - Survive

geil

My Sick Story - Survive Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old-School! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyz_2DEah4o

Der Hammer.  


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibbL1WltucY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcX3nUktaY
So noch mal für denn Moshpitt


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weiß zufällig jemand wo man folgendes Video in guter Quali bekommt wenn es nicht auf Youtube zu finden ist? 
Sum 41 - How You Remind Me - YouTube


----------



## cYnd (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD0N1HDepO4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R73qhyNscVM


----------



## Infin1ty (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*NO_ID & Martin Volt - Zelda (Hardwell Edit)
*NO_ID & Martin Volt - Zelda (Hardwell Edit) by Revealed Recordings on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP59JsUmQw4&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmGfIHzoks4&feature


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3souQi4aWP4

Passt grade so auf das Wetter <3


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marduk_World Funeral CD (2003)


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hammersong, Hammerfilm, immer wieder... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTOVcREgDZ0


----------



## bjoern1982 (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylw68HOYGyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Aura Noir - Destructor*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHgCpe5Hu8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_***** Cunt- I just saw the gayest guy on earth*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JKonI8Td_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_***** Cunt - I am gonna give you Aids
*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eif0AY_8Weg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*GG Allin - I wanna piss on you*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LT-35IzNpsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jRLPJj_wPA



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jRLPJj_wPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Peste Noire - Dueil Angoisseus*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLSUQYzqXZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Of the Wand And the Moon - Nighttime in Sonnenheim​*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MCpKgfjM_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*Of the Wand and the Moon - Summer Solstice*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2vZ_6c46r0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*of the wand and the moon - lost in emptiness*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDVog7luAbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBVJegFTK1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lifelover - Svart galla*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgoPiBzSVO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*
Lifelover - Androider*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlSMEov8Z9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_*Lifelover - Myspys*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygIU9tzrP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute bekomme ich einen Kulturschock ^^
Denn es geht auf keine HC Konzert und es wird Mainstrem!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch19lxPSj_I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW3Lbn0QiTk


----------



## Thallassa (17. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lifelover haben es eeeeend drauf ^^ 

Aber gerade gebe ich mir meine neu gekaufte Platte - Dungeon von 2Junxion

Hier einer der Tracks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCu28uZizio

A3C013D @___@


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Lifelover haben es eeeeend drauf ^^


 
Lifelover hatten es drauf. Der Typ, der die Musik geschrieben hat ist tot und der Rest der Band hat sich dann aufgelöst.


*Lifelover - Mental Central Dialog*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pBPxwU-Wb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Lifelover - Brand*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xnh95K7E7_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iNTELFREAK (17. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2igjoxXX5pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lifelover - Stockholm*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F27nlTJ3MLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqIebC3E6Ew
Na wer finde denn CrimsoN ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burzum _ From the Depths of Darkness CD (2011)

Alte Songs in neuem Soundgewand, und trotzdem *genial*....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zco2zLWVco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3i5Le87KH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



spongebob for präsident


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute früh wahr das der erste song aber auch nur durch zufall ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mDqqJyvDec

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGc0BAZIcLE#!
Ich mag zwar keine Rap/Hip-hop das is aber cool gemacht !


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Two Steps From Hell* - _Strength Of A Thousand Men_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4Y_qI-1I6k


----------



## computertod (20. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad: Deichkind - Illegale Fans
jetzt: Ramjam - Black Betty


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A3gth6WKyA


----------



## MfDoom (21. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bekanntlich sind hiphop und pizza ja die besten trostpflaster und halten das böse von dir fern wie die ghostbuster





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HipRgfljK-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQJY6jDsJBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIkA628zqsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UodYLcC-7LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4mtfnfQoAco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mit einen Puls von 240 genau das richtige 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM5W_CSflV4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjgRREi_u2k


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Filter – So I Quit

Kräftig und schnell, perfekte Musik für den Produktionsstress. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fremd-€dit für Raff 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GO12QEIwIuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old-School! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QyQ9PsOj6A


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*what do you stand for.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9yW7oRoG1g


@Raff

Sehr schöner von dir früher öfters gehört...!


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdpclKpIbi4


----------



## Thallassa (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Schlagbohrer vom Nachbarn, der die Angewohnheit hat, sehr oft und immer genau dann zu bohren, wenn ich entweder Kopfschmerzen habe, nur kurz daheim bin, oder schlafen will !!! Verfluchter **#@!§%§""//%&$!!! Seine Wand muss ohnehin schon wie schweizer Käse aussehen. Gerade habe ich Kopfschmerzen und bin nur für eine Stunde daheim, ich wette, er hört ca. 10 Minuten bevor ich los muss, wieder auf. Versuche es damit zu übertönen - klappt aber nicht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCu28uZizio


----------



## Bääängel (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was Nettes aus Berlin. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp96MFiEQUk&feature=autoplay&list=PLAB7708F8F30AE04D&lf=results_main&playnext=5


----------



## HairforceOne (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe einfach House 

Jetzt gerade:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRzfeC-mwvU

Danach:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYqPzJgrTbQ


----------



## loltheripper (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwLrOaKWayo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich liebe es einfach


----------



## MfDoom (22. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/22441978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder Two Steps From Hell. Die habens mir im Moment echt angetan. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-QLl5qjLg


----------



## taks (23. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - Where Do You Draw The Line






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baRmQLO91sE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der die Truppe mit "eigentlich hör ich ja keinen Hip-Hop" anfängt zu beschreiben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hhGihBGkQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (25. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGNjugb1dKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fallout stimmung


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAn4gyUAI6Q

Passt zum geilen Wetter !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p6JRjDGm3k

Zwar nicht so meins aber ******* ja !!


----------



## Hardwell (25. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKMTATlnFCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wolves In The Throne Room- Astral Blood*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lmjAgPAc0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*
Lunar Aurora - Faust
*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11A7KRvKIBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_*Agalloch - Falling Snow*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgphVooe7tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3thngs2mbw


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BD ? HC ? MC ? ******* egal es ist einfach nur Geil !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDQPXN-v04w


----------



## Clawhammer (26. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Serum114 - Hängt Sie (die Politiker) höher*


```
Die Reichen werden immer reicher,   
wärend immer mehr sich fragen, 
wie sie ihre Miete zahlen soll'n.
  Die einen stopfen alles in sich, 
wärend andere sich nicht mal Aldi leisten können.
  Was läuft nur falsch in diesem Land, 
das man Gesetze kaufen kann, 
das Politiker und Manager mehr haben als sie jeh verprassen können.

  Müssen wir erst weider aufsteh'n ? 
Müssen wir erst wieder aufsteh'n ?

  Hängt sie höher, höher, höher. 
Sie hängen noch nicht hoch genug. 
Und lasst sie hängen dann sieht jeder, 
wir schauen nicht mehr länger zu.
  Die Armen werden immer ärmer, 
wärend immer weniger sich immer mehr den Hals voll hau'n.
  Sie werden fetter und sind sehr zufrieden, 
wärend sie sich selbst Paläste bau'n.
  Das ist das Reich der elitären 
wo man sich gute Bildung leisten können muss. 
Und jemand wird bezahlen.
  müssen wir erst weider aufsteh'n ? 
müssen wir erst wieder aufsteh'n ?
  Hängt sie höher, höher, höher. 
Sie hängen noch nicht hoch genug. 
Und lasst sie hängen dann sieht jeder, 
wir schauen nicht mehr länger zu.

  Hängt sie höher, höher, höher. 
Sie hängen noch nicht hoch genug. 
Und lasst sie hängen dann sieht jeder, 
wir schauen nicht mehr länger zu.

  Hängt sie höher, höher, höher, höher, höher, höher. 
Hängt sie hoch! 

Und lasst sie hängen dann sieht jeder, 
wir schauen nicht mehr länger zu.
  Und lasst sie hängen!
```
      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReRxGarP3Mc​


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ny_vE1wpaYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wird mal zeit für eine EP/Album und eine EU Tour !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jGxVamHqU


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANDUzUVlpnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jobo0004a (28. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Super-Cover (:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xWLwrmwqU_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TobiOC (28. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tf9yxZdHous

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZXBEUlJcyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (28. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2LU1yS7aw


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darkthrone - Under A Funeral Moon CD (1993)


----------



## MfDoom (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

die Hex ist tot




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUDAVgSiru8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burzum - Hvis Lyset tar oss, CD (1993)


----------



## swiss1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crmgs88_x2E


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5IIGXbwN-o
Gelapp...zu geil ^^^


----------



## troppa (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSZZyc-X8yo


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQ-QQ_9SD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach dem ganzen Techno müll nun mal was auf die Ohren !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEFb6yfFNM


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gt6e7tg93Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (29. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsLUYzKGlZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spielen Heute bei uns und ich kann nicht hin gehen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zHhKDZ_Qgw


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

na, da wollen wir mal das metal tum verbreiten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAtBElLYNOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5IIGXbwN-o
> Gelapp...zu geil ^^^


 Wie Hobbylos muss man sein!? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_Ub6pW71Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5OrVML70JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBPAIywolHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sickpuppy (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPtSKimbjOU


----------



## Infin1ty (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3CyTUxUAZM

Progressive House


----------



## NotAnExit (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4oAo-VCttjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tczJYpE5noY&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Nach dem ganzen Techno müll nun mal was auf die Ohren !



Du hörst doch selber Dubstep  Muss dir aber insofern
zustimmen dass Techno manchmal echt Müll ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBT_1eAXeTc


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeFS9jzNO78&


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WE 


Und jetzt erst mal was auf die Augen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQWkJyjwvnU&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=830xNRZg3Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr schön !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSjv0LUIakU


----------



## Lan_Party (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amatory!  Laaaaange nicht mehr gehört...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLJZfcdE_qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIBbJsmo2kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hmm das Lied habe ich aber GANZ anders in erinnerung...die alte Version war um läääängen besser!


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnRlAq0x17E&
Gutes Lied, geniale Typen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dudstep is schon geil das die Dancemovs sind hässlich !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3cE9iXIx9c


----------



## Gast7777 (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geil a classic one mit meinen beiden nEar 08 by ESI





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KXg8JMJmig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (1. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So jetzt muss hier auch mal wieder gescheite Musik her
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjE81B0IlOs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pagz du sagt es etwas geschrei muss her ^^

Die Jungs von Shelldiver habe DD(Dresden) gespielt und hier mal ein Auszug
Und wer hier mehr hören wollte einfach die Facebook seite vorbei schauen:
SHELLDIVER | Facebook
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDYex-EQ6JE


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-yxwXIrQ-E


----------



## Gast7777 (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z86qlNSfpwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> Housemaxx & Crystal Rock - You



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAj1TE4pVZ4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq8gIQ41wgA
                                                                                            ********************************************************Für die Ungeduldigen der Song geht bei 1:06 min los.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ZU dicke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8cq9bZBBWc


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc2y2W2yVRc

 Find das Lied irgendwie total geil, auch wenn mir die Höhen zu scharf sind.


----------



## troppa (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann halt was anderes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E319AWgG_GM


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFLpCev-92E&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofub-102b4w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xflgDtFH_-8&video


----------



## MfDoom (3. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VW4dn3bapjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (3. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mag ja Vietnam Musik 

CCR- Fortunate Son





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQucy_VwcEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grumpich (3. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ultravox- We Came to Dance

Leider Video nicht verfügbar wegen der GEMA


----------



## das_wesen (4. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSVHKKo24xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moderne Klassik.


----------



## troppa (4. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schade, dass bei uns Moderne Klassik fast ausschließlich in Film und Fernsehn stattfindet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMu5jP2-c5U
Toll, dass ich den im Kino gesehen hab, obwohl Star Trek nicht so mein Ding ist. Aber ich fand die Tribbles immer cool. 
Also der nächste Star Trek Kinofilm mit Tribbles und Klassik OK? Die Viehcher müssen ja nur 10 Sek im Bild sein und ich freu mir einen ab.


----------



## GxGamer (4. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN45uptfg0s
[PMV] Beyond Her Tomb Music Video - YouTube

Ich muss mal von diesem Pony-Trip runterkommen


----------



## MfDoom (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rciGK095EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dn2uPwlKDV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Erst mal zum aufstehen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36_zCvT-UcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Death und Parkway Drive sind zz meine Lieblinge


----------



## MasterFreak (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87jbsp7Wwpg&hd=1 Krass


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter das ist echt geiler DubStep !!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
Und davon bekomme ich Gänsehaut ! Und sie ist echt noch Hübsch dazu ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSLPH9d-jsI


----------



## Robonator (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich find die Frau so super!


----------



## Uziflator (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Dv4Hmf_O8&feature=relmfu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_R8N70nqBE


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q


----------



## Entelodon (5. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Monster Magnet - Dopes To Infinity
Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huczWemuYrE


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unheilig- So wie du warst .:: UNHEILIG | So wie Du warst | Videopremiere ::.

Linkin Park - New Divide .:: Linkin Park - New Divide Live In Red Square (Moscow) 2011 HD - YouTube ::. Die beste livesingende Band 

Und noch eine richtig gute Piano Version von What I've Done .:: Linkin Park - What I've Done (piano) - YouTube ::.

Edit: 

grad noch gefunden, das ist extrem gut gespielt  .:: Cee-Lo Green - Forget You (piano) - YouTube::.


----------



## moe (6. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mnemic - Deathbox





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGbtgCO0TD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Richtige alte geile Musik, nicht das verweichlichte zueg von heut leute 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQVywUj4yD4


----------



## moe (7. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

As i lay dying - An Ocean between us





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtpTuuldzLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jimini (7. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJBVvJ4v3ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG Jimini


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

requake - my name is.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohrwurm extrem Heute !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-gmXmVO01g


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sooooooooo geil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF0zDGusnS8


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEgERaXRFgs&feature=relmfu


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjgRREi_u2k&


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was ruhigeres:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbbodLut2AUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbbodLut2AU


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nR0Upgj6RNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Langeweile? Ja, die habe ich in der tat! 
*D&BTV LIVE #173: IMAGE MUZIK  - ORIGINAL SIN*


----------



## pibels94 (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

New Noise - Refused - YouTube

richtig gut!


----------



## Uziflator (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs-s0_yGpyg


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was anderes^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0M5D5OA-d4


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Evergreen Terrace - Sweet Nothings Gone 4ever






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=OgSscjUlJiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_


----------



## Gatsch (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBwgX8yBqsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brBTGWnFwgk


----------



## troppa (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alt aber gut: Breaking Benjamin - Sugarcoat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBjLWxRuWg4


----------



## Uziflator (11. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQF20Zm7mPY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m3gP41SvCc


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild mal wieder. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pgm9uFnpeY


----------



## Lan_Party (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSy6FCImDqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Avril Lavigne - Complicated






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NPBIwQyPWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bääängel (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Juhu neues The Agonist Album Anfang Juni. Freu mich schon wie ein Hnigkuchenpferd drauf.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTA92XsgbIg


----------



## Amigo (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Dapayk And Padberg - The Sun Came Up (Original Mix)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpVgNyaw0l8


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM6YevemuaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KNHMdeSlIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*BautznerSnef*
Ich muss dir danken !! Dank dir habe einen Song wieder gefunden 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OucSQVBh5m4


----------



## seventyseven (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schön Kritische Mukke 
Ach ich schein beim Einbetten irgendwas falsch zu machen.. -.-

http://youtu.be/8AHPi1zmxwU


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Um es Kurz zu sagen JA 
Kannst alles hier mal in ruhe nachlesen
BB-Code Liste - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also Pearls & Beauty ist ja auch der Hammer! 

Das neue Album ist definitiv gekauft. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdXXtNjHZO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich brauch mal was zum wach werden. -.- 
The World sexiest Hardstyle-Djane  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxWcuNS1eks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZDS7B6Rx4M


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Davon wird doch keiner Wach ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jCd-KTTR_I
Davon werde ich wach ^^


----------



## seventyseven (13. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Llw9tOrrg 

Ich wars gewohnt den ganzen Link einzugeben


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwgMMtgSTVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal ne kleine Frage nebenbei, wer bei Callejon in München?


----------



## RapToX (13. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4jsBxLPAwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bääängel (14. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied knallt mir die ganze Zeit wie blöde durch den Kopf. Es ist einfach zu geil.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Richtig geiles Lied von Motörhead, eins meiner Favoriten. Einfach aber genial, und vor allem nicht so flennig wie die heutige "musik" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTCrR-DvSqI


----------



## Amigo (14. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisRTlAHJ6I


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Davon wird doch keiner Wach ;D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jCd-KTTR_I
> Davon werde ich wach ^^


bist du verrückt, sowas zu verlinken  hatte grad meine anlage voll aufgedreht. bin ich erstmal ausm stul gefallen 

ich hänge grad daran
Juno Reactor - Tokyo Dub - YouTube


----------



## RapToX (14. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

erstmal was zum abreagieren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AL3LUZDLkuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (14. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnGdoEa1tPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (15. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rZIwZE5Eog
Das beste was man um diese Uhrzeit hören kann.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> bist du verrückt, sowas zu verlinken  hatte grad meine anlage voll aufgedreht. bin ich erstmal ausm stul gefallen
> 
> ich hänge grad daran
> Juno Reactor - Tokyo Dub - YouTube



Ja wohl Level Up 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDQPXN-v04w


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rusko - Everyday (Netsky Remix) - YouTube
Muss mal wieder sein, der Sommer soll nämlich schnell antanzen!


----------



## Hardwell (15. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxDVjOiMW3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Teardrop - Massive Atack

Zum entspannen


----------



## Amigo (16. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Phototaxis - Lamb *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW9wVBNrfjs*

Phototaxis - Pretty Ugly*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA1WZOVT6eM


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TheLogium schrieb:


> Teardrop - Massive Atack
> 
> Zum entspannen


 
Auf jeden! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7K72X4eo_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (16. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sadus - Certain Death





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90bgtLRQIEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spasm - Beautiful Human Toilet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6wx_wyg5UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rise Against - Amber Changing





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpWL6hNQFXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (16. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1WK1DlR5LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




:daumen  :

es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß... ^^


----------



## moe (16. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sadus - Fight or die





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUwdhWfDNVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (16. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0RALuZHSSM


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde ich net schlecht !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YHbohnqlcA


----------



## Amigo (18. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sascha Braemer - People *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTGIzeye-xw


----------



## Bääängel (18. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal n bisschen deutschen Metalcore. Total geile Band.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72dgTpdTheQ&feature=related


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich der Band nix ab gewinnen Bääängel !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg5ULM5o0-o


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuSkqMaqF3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mfg


----------



## troppa (18. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m3gP41SvCc



Vampire würden Paradise Lost hören:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTSXu_ksvyM


----------



## Amigo (18. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*R.A. the Rugged Man - A Star Is Born*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWTsqzYHFtg
*
R A The Rugged Man - How Low *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhIL5ISegsg


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kopfhörer angenehm aufgedreht  Hört sich super an 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npZMUiMC3gM&


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das gute alte NFSU. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQA6onuldKI


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXd2SxuyMTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZ2LjoFruTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

der hat ne wahnsins stimme! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYXhAmlfNP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (19. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Niconé, Sascha Braemer & Dale - Broken Heart *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV5mAUW5VZ8

*Niconé & Sascha Braemer - Run Away feat. Jan Blomqvist*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mQmX2SdWdI


----------



## f3rr1s (19. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisbrecher - Hoffnung


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eine runde NFSMW!  Komisch, iwie hab ich jetzt lust auf Auto fahren. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-e8u_4so8M


----------



## Thallassa (20. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbBEGuMoTDU


----------



## pibels94 (20. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pendulum - I'm Not alone (Live) - YouTube 

grandios!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh7n4TvXt5A
Hat paar Coole 2Step Parts aber der Typ der klar singt geht mir auf die Eier !!


----------



## k@k@nut (20. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMx3OPYLroE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simple Plan - Summer Paradise (Australia) - YouTube
Gute Laune? Jaaa!


----------



## moe (22. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neaera - The Need for Pain





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atL6z6tJdew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (22. April 2012)

Paul Kalbrenner grad im zug aufm Weg nach Dresden.

Zulu (Istanbul).....  geht ab sag ich euch.

Für links bin ich jetz zu faul mitn phone und Edge 

Guckts euch an bei youtube... Einfach nur absolut geil! Mehr fällt.mir dazu nich ein.

"Gigahertz" geht auch ab


----------



## moe (22. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chimaira - No Reason to live





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5IlyCm-xAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ewig nicht gehört 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-_cjgTz7ZM&feature=related


----------



## Pagz (22. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZX7cWu8Npo


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI_Su7TxlLw


----------



## pibels94 (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

einfach nur gut 

Crown The Empire - Breaking Point Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GIVD7TWKpc


----------



## Pagz (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute ausnahmsweise mal was, mit dem Crimson auch einverstanden ist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brCNfg1vrY4


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Damit es nicht immer Red Alert ist.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_D_CZWK2Sw


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Heute ausnahmsweise mal was, mit dem Crimson auch einverstanden ist
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brCNfg1vrY4


 
Leider ist BFMV echt sch**se ! Das Mainstream Metalcore für Teenis...auch wenn ich sagen muss das das Album das best von denn ganzen wahr alle andren sind schlimmer !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4OpEKcy7BU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7IUA8W8xuM
Klassiker !


----------



## Amigo (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Shemian - 1927*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07cxbz85jfU 

*Marco van Bassken - Minnie the Moocher [Max Farenthide Remix] *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8WEUWWC-rc


----------



## Pagz (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Leider ist BFMV echt sch**se ! Das Mainstream Metalcore für Teenis...auch wenn ich sagen muss das das Album das best von denn ganzen wahr alle andren sind schlimmer !


Na ja, ich habs versucht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrRDJYCstKY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wird noch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te4o4VQcNQg

Mal was zum Lachen


----------



## k@k@nut (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geilll!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRw-vYg3tgM&feature


----------



## seventyseven (23. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me35FjeVTn0


----------



## taks (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 


Double Take - Hot Problems






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__HeE6NWmDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haut Gut rein !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp3s6siFPHo


----------



## pibels94 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Leider ist BFMV echt sch**se ! Das Mainstream Metalcore für Teenis...auch wenn ich sagen muss das das Album das best von denn ganzen wahr alle andren sind schlimmer !




kann man auch netter sagen ^^ ausserdem sind sie musikalisch nicht schlecht  


hier was feines auf die ohren:

Caliban Nothing is Forever (lyrics) Video - TheOel345 - MyVideo Österreich


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre seit Jahren "Core" und sry aber das was die machen ist Lächerlich ! 
Die sind die härter Version der KillerPilze oder wie die Teenis Herzenbrechers sonst so heißen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KvphaUYqgM

P.s.: die Audio Qualität von MyVideo ist ja echt mal sch**se



taks schrieb:


> Double Take - Hot Problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WTF ? 

Was soll das denn sein ? white trash ?


----------



## seventyseven (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Double Take - Hot Problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont want to live on this planet anymore...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1DH6VdeD58


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3kvZGWNgos


----------



## Pagz (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wird noch



Letzter Versuch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPRMcdCIHis

Höre die Art von Musik einfach nicht und verstehe übrigends auch nicht, wieso Bullet Sch**ße sein soll, nur weil sie nicht so harte Musik spielen wir andere Bands (Aufzugmusik ist es trotzdem nicht)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Letzter Versuch
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPRMcdCIHis
> 
> Höre die Art von Musik einfach nicht und verstehe übrigends auch nicht, wieso Bullet Sch**ße sein soll, nur weil sie nicht so harte Musik spielen wir andere Bands (Aufzugmusik ist es trotzdem nicht)


 
Der versucht zählt 
Kannst es ja mit einen Klassiker versuchen ^^

Was die kinder Musik von Bullet an geht. Die sind wie Tokio Hotel hoch gehyp wurden. Und du Fahrstuhl muke ist Kult 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XPsPUFkPQ0


----------



## Pagz (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was die kinder Musik von Bullet an geht. Die sind wie Tokio Hotel hoch gehyp wurden.


 
Ja, aber im Gegensatz zu Tokio Hotel machen sie gute Musik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHYwmgiv3ck


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja wird doch besser ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCDOOlc6YGo
Der song ist so GEIL !!! 2-Step !!!!!


----------



## Pagz (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja wird doch besser ;D



Sag bloß du magst Rise Against
So viel Sinn für Musik hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut (Ist übrigends meine Lieblingsband)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHIKtcLm3Y0


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spinner 

RG sind echt super...höre sie zwar nicht Aktiv wie andre Band aber gehen schon gut zum feiern !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulLm6JCVXuQ
<3


----------



## Infin1ty (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Crimson: Du hast gerade Kindheitserinnerungen geweckt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_Uw6EIpzDY
 (Vielleicht ist das ja für dich kein Pussymetalcore)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psa6sJw0LpU

Klingt komisch, aber meine Lieblingsgenres sind Progressive House und Metalcore


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



infin1ty schrieb:


> @crimson: Du hast gerade kindheitserinnerungen geweckt
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uw6eipzdy
> (vielleicht ist das ja für dich kein pussymetalcore)
> ...



kaaaameeehaaammmeehaaaaaa....

Wie geht denn das zusammen Pussy Techno und geiler Metalcore ??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZgkkCi6mYg


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Good Old LP 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiMrgocplEw
Ich weiß immer noch nicht genau, was ich vom neuen halten soll...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRGcidgOMRo


----------



## seventyseven (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das waren noch Zeiten <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1QOEy3kEFA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcX3nUktaY

Damit sage ich mal gute nacht


----------



## EGThunder (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPM1BEEeJvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Amazing! 

EG


----------



## Infin1ty (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Wie geht denn das zusammen Pussy Techno und geiler Metalcore ??



Das hat nichts mit Techno zu tun. Ich sag zu
Metal doch auch nicht "Heavy Metal" ?
Und was "pussy" Musik sein soll weiß ich nicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Techno zu tun. Ich sag zu
> Metal doch auch nicht "Heavy Metal" ?
> Und was "pussy" Musik sein soll weiß ich nicht.


 

Pussy Muke = justin bieber (der König der PussyMusiker), Tokio Hotel, KillerPilze, Bushidos (die Größe Pfeife die es gibt) und alle weitere solche "Helden".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSHl1ZHa6vk
Emmure <3


----------



## pibels94 (25. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich höre seit Jahren "Core" und sry aber das was die machen ist Lächerlich !
> Die sind die härter Version der KillerPilze oder wie die Teenis Herzenbrechers sonst so heißen.
> P.s.: die Audio Qualität von MyVideo ist ja echt mal sch**se



ich höre auch Metalcore, aber BFMV kann man auch hören  sind zwar nicht so hart wie Caliban, HSB etc.. aber nicht schlecht 


und wegen MyVideo: konnte nur nach dem Lied in Google suchen, auf der Arbeit sind die ganzen Protale gesperrt, von daher konnte ich mich vorher nicht selbst von der Qualität überzeugen 



As I Lay Dying - The Sound of Truth lyrics - YouTube


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OV2ctEYGAhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asus4ever (25. April 2012)

Alex Clare - Treading Water


----------



## Sasori (25. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Five finger death punch - Dying Breed


----------



## k@k@nut (25. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Noch mehr Metal!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTty4gqhnvc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> Noch mehr Metal!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTty4gqhnvc


 

So lobe ich mir das !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDQPXN-v04w


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZtF9dEW86I


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_U1ewiQOvE


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Matrix Soundtrack - Clubbed to Death 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SnvejVyL2s


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mayhem  _  Grand Declaration of War 

CD (2000)


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6nnYVqSgDw&feature

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fields of The Nephilim - The Elizium*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1aoUtscC2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Konzert gestern war so episch 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlUDmCb-5L8&


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Eden House - Fire for You*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfJt4D-09Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute mal keine Core oder Metal !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8XnWUmxczs


----------



## pibels94 (27. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Camo & Krooked - Shoreless - YouTube 

einfach geil


----------



## Marule (27. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

momentan alles von "The Kooks"


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyG2VMcCcG8​


----------



## RapToX (27. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

voller vorfreude auf dienstag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NXBTkgvltE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bukez Finezt - Macho (Addrergebroed Remix)
funky & sick


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjSyG6qksOo&feature​


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nachdem auf der heimfahrt im auto vom kumpel nur der übliche technomist lief, muss ich meinen kopf erst mal wieder mit ner runde motörhead reinigen 
Dogs of war, get back in line, Ace of spades, brotherhood of man und co gehen immer wieder geil


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die EPs Laufen hoch und runter
SHELLDIVER | Facebook


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWmgtYA5TCE


----------



## Uziflator (28. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwHzptH2fHc


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3rd Strike - No Light





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JI5soO-XNvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDpNqkSOScI

das eins der besten cover ever !


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CCR - Fortunate Son





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQucy_VwcEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bringt mich grade in Sommerstimmung warum weiß ich auch nicht 

Iggy Pop - The Passenger





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0nlygb1Qfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## moe (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Those Dancing Days - Fuckarias





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKwBi_e_hWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP1PgHAe8Is


----------



## pibels94 (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hatebreed - I Will Be Heard - YouTube


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B005JWX8US/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1335778393&sr=1-1


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IosvzYToqOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLeo1tcprZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi Bautzner, das Flyleaf Ding läuft auch in Stirb Langsam 4.0 oder?

Bei mir läuft grad Mia

[YT]MIA. MAUSEN (MTV Version) - YouTube[/YT]


----------



## RapToX (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sJTr1LunOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. April 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Bautzner, das Flyleaf Ding läuft auch in Stirb Langsam 4.0 oder?
> 
> Bei mir läuft grad Mia



Jupp. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eejLwLXrr1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (1. Mai 2012)

Rea Garvey - Can't Stand the Silence


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulLm6JCVXuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



epic!


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



RapToX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


hm is ja anscheinend zur zeit in aller munde... positiv wie negativ (:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YOEO7jtIs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da hat mich True echt auf nen Trip gebracht:
Spinnerette - Valium Knights





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6nnYVqSgDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Sink the pink


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So hier mal wieder was um euch ein zu heizen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJf2zUWAlVk


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

boah alter du mit deinem metalcore-bollo-scheiß immer. achtung... achtung... 


hör doch lieber mal was mit gefühl un voller nächstenliebe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bOaiduz5jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre gerade meinen neusten Mix, 30min deepen Dubstep.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deine Post-Hardcore/pop-Hardcore ist doch misst....
Und Obey The Brave sind ist keine Metalcore Band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_gCvOoQbxg


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe gleich sagste mir noch dass emmure kein metalcore is 
un was is pop-hardcore? hilf mir auf de sprünge (:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbzmHn3JyKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YHbohnqlcA

Das ist MetaCore


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

es gibt verschiedene arten von metalcore. dachte bist so der übelste mosher, dann müsstest dich ja eig auskennen. bei zweifeln hilft immer wikipedia 
caliban is zwar beschissen, aber metalcore, stimmt schon. emmure is aber auch n aushängeschild für diesen dämlichen bollo-metalcore. ne stufe schlimmer wär dann beatdown

sachen mit aussage solltens sein (vorallem textlich), wie first blood oder stick to your guns. das wär dann zbsp richtung new school





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHWW6hufi88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tipp STYG ist einer meine Liebings Bands !

Und ja ich weiß das mehr "Arten" von MC gibt aber für mich Metalcore im Klassischen sinne sind Bands wie Caliban.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM5W_CSflV4

Das ist beatdown mit verstand.


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe wir ham uns trotzdem lieb, jelle? 

edit: yo, lied is cool. aber new-era-caps... aargh da schüttelts mich ^^'





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-FQ-AzrUkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rN23zLCH8wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Selbst verständlich !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfXpPARfe3o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEiiYyha85w


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jepp, Terror jeht immer (:

sag ma spielst du eig n instrument? un kennst/hörst du The Ghost inside? hat mich nich so geflasht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzjq2U2yHak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nein und Ja und ich finde TGI Mega ! 
Ich denke die sind dir eher zu new-school ^^
Habe sie aber leider noch nicht Live gesehen...-.-*

Aber was hälst du von diesen ganzen Band die jetzt so Elektro-Zeug mit ein binden...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP1PgHAe8Is


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nö sin mir nich zu new-school  werd nur i-wie mit denen nich warm... is ja nich dass ich se schlecht finde

aaah un diesen elektro-schiss damit kannste mich jochen... bin eh der meinung wer vernünftige musik hört sollte so nen pop- oder techno-mist aufs blut verachten (dazu gehört auch dubstep den du ja anscheinend jut findest) 

jeglicher schiss wie enter shikari oder his statue falls... sollte verprügelt werden. nur dummer kiddie-kack. der neue scene emo sozusagen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HC57eXtbs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1gi_aOe334

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehe ich auch so !

Auch wenn ich sagen das The Browning net schlecht sind. 
Finde das immer geil wenn ich in FuxBau (Club in Chemnitz) geh und wenn mal Enter Shikari läuft ich anfange zu moshen/2stepen...wie die Spacken kucken ich hau mich immer weg ^^

Aber zurück...die sollen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht Core schimpfen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56rFr_62eg8


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

haha naja ich geh nich in discos/clubs, sorry. sollte man mmn auch nen bogen drum machen (:
das is wie mit kommerz (plötzlicher gedankensprung ), wie sehr hab ich rise against geliebt (trotz sXe-scheiß) bis The Sufferer and the Witness, danach ausverkauf und mainstream-rock. ne weitere geile band tot...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VK6CIX0dFVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3IG6fmoN1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe die Nie gehört ^^
Und ja Der Fux ist eine Alternative kleine disse...also wahr er mal -.-"

P.s.: Wir machen hier einen auf Allein Unterhalter ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMbnxdxhUzQ

Der Song ist der hammer !


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jaah lied is janz cool, aber diese leute mit den X-en auf den händen sin mir zu faschomäßig. legen sich mit dir an wenn du n bier trinkst oder wollen dir aufs maul hauen wenn ma n joint rumjeht. dann is man bei denen gleich en no-future-punk. bin viell zu oberflächlich, aber wenn ich so ne spasten schon sehe will ich deren mucke erst garnich hörn. StyG is zwar auch ne sXe-band aber die lassens nich so raushängen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxNu9rLKxF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSzvPXP5DaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hehe bei der mucke krieg ich schon so n leichtes zelt 


edit: naja, da könn dann andre noch n bisschen was bei lernen... ^^' *schwitz*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StyG geht mir auch auf dem Sack...
Aber leider geht es auch mit der Band die ich geposte habe berg ab. Ich nenne das gern denn BMTH-Effekt.
Erstes/en Alben geíl und dann mit jeden weitern Mainer oder nur noch Müll !

Was hört denn sonst noch für Musik ? 

Ich höre mir gern noch DubStep mit an weil dazu kann schön ab schalten oder feiern ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD40VXFkusw


----------



## MonGoLo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dubstep=techno=dreckskackscheiß 

naja eben hardcore/post-hardcore/n bisschen ska/punk/stoner rock/thrash metal/groove metal im groben...

bmth waren nie gut. anfangs deathcore -> gleich disqualifiziert. und mit so nem front"mann" kann man sich eh gleich ins bein schießen. aber die kiddies stehn ja drauf...

StyG... was is mit denen? hab eher das gefühl dass die immer besser werden. mit dem ersten album bin ich nie warm geworden, un The Hope Divison war ja dann DAS überalbum... naja viell hab ich wieder was nich mitbekomm, guck ja keine musiksender oder sowas ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzVe8IgpbSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das mit STYG habe ich Falsch verstanden sehe ich aber auch erst jetzt 



> bmth waren nie gut. anfangs deathcore -> gleich disqualifiziert. und  mit so nem front"mann" kann man sich eh gleich ins bein schießen. aber  die kiddies stehn ja drauf...


Ohne ******* ich musste Lachen wo ich das gelesen habe 

Aber mir gefällt DubStep echt sehr gut. Brauche das als Ausgleich zum ganzen Krach mit Geschrei wie ich es liebevoll nenne ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEFb6yfFNM


----------



## MonGoLo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tzz scheen wenns dir jefällt ich find das is nix zum lachen 

rise of the northstar... was ham die denn de janze zeit mit japan am hut? is ja geiel :3

na als ausgleich hör ich dann eben ruhigere rocksachen. oder ma i-nen akustik-scheiß wie jack johnson oder so. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAFFb0w8x7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*headshot*

Feed Me - One Click Headshot - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herrlich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gfFhpEofDE


----------



## Pagz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> das is wie mit kommerz (plötzlicher gedankensprung ), wie sehr hab ich rise against geliebt (trotz sXe-scheiß) bis The Sufferer and the Witness, danach ausverkauf und mainstream-rock. ne weitere geile band tot...



Na ja tot würde ich sie nicht nennen, aber ihre früheren Lieder waren klar besser
Die Neuen kann man aber auch hören, so ist es nicht
Wo wir gerade von Bands reden, die stark nachgelassen haben:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO4YoCZ8Vw8


----------



## MonGoLo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Na ja tot würde ich sie nicht nennen, aber ihre früheren Lieder waren klar besser
> Die Neuen kann man aber auch hören, so ist es nicht
> Wo wir gerade von Bands reden, die stark nachgelassen haben...



aber für ne band die ausm hardcore kommt is das doch eigentlich schon "verrat" an sich un den fans, vorallem der eigenen aussage. naja bei anti-flag wars ja nix anderes nachm major-label-debut ^^'

un zu blink... haben die sich nich aufgelöst? das letzte album das ich hab is das self-titled von 2004, un das war doch eigentlich ganz ok? warn eben schon immer pop punk, was willste da erwarten? (:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xfYPZ8A5uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> un zu blink... haben die sich nich aufgelöst? das letzte album das ich hab is das self-titled von 2004, un das war doch eigentlich ganz ok? warn eben schon immer pop punk, was willste da erwarten? (:



Nein, das BLink-182 Album von denen war noch ok. Blink hat sich allerdings vor ca 2 Jahren wiedervereint und ein neues Album herrausgebracht (Neighborhoods) und das klingt einfach überhaupt nicht nach Blink

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eYvYn338gw


----------



## MonGoLo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> ...und das klingt einfach überhaupt nicht nach Blink



hehe klingt bestimmt nach dem angels-and-airwaves- oder box-car-racer-scheiß. oder +44. dieses weichspül-jelumpe 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWNDWMJNdQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> hehe klingt bestimmt nach dem angels-and-airwaves- oder box-car-racer-scheiß. dieses weichspül-jelumpe



Und noch etwas +44 (was ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm fande)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2BwriUz85Q&feature=related


----------



## MonGoLo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nöö, hab damals das box-car-racer-album gehört. ging, aber is echt zu pop ohne punk

hehe am geilsten is immernoch Cheshire Cat. "Does my Breath smell?" ^^


so der einzige "härtere pop" marke post-grunge den ich höre. neben flyleaf un solchen sachen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiIMqSqabGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Requake - Waterdrops VIP


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schöne dazu noch 2 Stepen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83J-LwNYEQA


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ok2PyjWYZz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFDrKeropHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiirtxKSDdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So richtig nachgelassen haben die aber erst beim letzten Album.


----------



## Pagz (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also "appeal to reason" fand ich persönlich sogar schlechter als Endgame
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCz3lqQgA9s


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder Krach !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbnTskIj4EU


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh yeahh!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU&feature


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da hat einer Geschmack ^^


----------



## troppa (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Da hat einer Geschmack ^^



Hier nicht. Nein, Scherz: ich bin hier über was gestolpert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcXdVlLeg5E

Man achte auf den Text..., dazu dieses pädagogisch wertvolle Video


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ui, zebrahead! 
eine der wenigen bands wo mich gesample un elektronik-zeuchs kaum stört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13dmvrQbFtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



troppa schrieb:


> Hier nicht. Nein, Scherz: ich bin hier über was gestolpert:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcXdVlLeg5E
> 
> Man achte auf den Text..., dazu dieses pädagogisch wertvolle Video


 
Du hast doch nicht mehr alle Transistoren im Chip 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je4gDjPYSKI


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Da hat einer Geschmack ^^


was Deathcore und geschmack? hast du fieber mein kleiner? 



hehe knorke! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hbTtj5qEjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koxjF6iTCg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



uff ich weeß nich ob ich die nur n bisschen jut oder richtig geil finden soll... *grübel*


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shock One - Polygon (Dirtyphonics Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let´s go Murphys! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> was Deathcore und geschmack? hast du fieber mein kleiner?
> 
> 
> 
> hehe knorke!



Deathcore ist Geil !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdU_pT0KXSI&ob
Zwar keine DC aber trotzdem Geil !


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Deathcore ist *g*eil!



ehm nein? deathcore is kiddie-mucke. der neue emo. möchtegern-hart 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHdeu-yCxDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und As Blood runs black is Deathcore


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ABRB ist keine DC ! 

Also DC mit diesen Emo scheiß zu vergleichen ist schon recht frech !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCRaE8buycc


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ABRB ist kein DC!
> 
> Also DC mit diese*m* Emo*-S*cheiß zu vergleichen ist schon recht frech!




ehm hör mal auf deine ohren. und sogar bei wikipedia (deutsch wie english) stehts als deathcore...

und der vergleich is kein stück frech. höchstens fresh 
die mucke wird nunma größtenteils von scenekids gehört die grad erst anfangen nach tokio hotel oder fall out boy harte musik zu entdecken. gehst doch denke auf viele shows, sin dir die ganzen kiddies da nich aufgefallen oder wolltest dus einfach nich sehen? 

und hardcore sollte schon "hart" sein, aber dein macho-bollo-scheiß is schon n bisschen anstrengend nach der zeit... ^^'






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQIgVoaW9eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich kenne eigenlich nur Leute MC HC und DC hören keine hässlichen Emos oder sonst was sind. 

Aber aus mir wird das DC nicht raus bekommen !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KvphaUYqgM


----------



## pibels94 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> ehm hör mal auf deine ohren. und sogar bei wikipedia (deutsch wie english) stehts als deathcore...
> 
> und der vergleich is kein stück frech. höchstens fresh
> die mucke wird nunma größtenteils von scenekids gehört die grad erst anfangen nach tokio hotel oder fall out boy harte musik zu entdecken. gehst doch denke auf viele shows, sin dir die ganzen kiddies da nich aufgefallen oder wolltest dus einfach nich sehen?
> ...



stimme in allen Punkten zu!


----------



## Sasori (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warhammer 40 000 Dawn of War 2 OST - Eldar Theme 3


----------



## Monocus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

King Crimson - [_In The Court Of The Crimson King (1969)_] *Epitaph* [_8:47_]


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6ej535DNYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

oh s c h e i ß e is das schlecht... huff huff.. ich wer nemmer... *tränewegwisch*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95E23q15hfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Ballast der Republik  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeahhh!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyvlhTr7z1w&feature


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fort Minor - Remember the Name*


----------



## Abufaso (4. Mai 2012)

B-Complex - Beautiful Lies


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Perverz - mach ein Bild.wmv - YouTube

SIDO FEAT GENETIKK - 2012 (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

SIDO & LONYEN - HOL DIE NADEL RAUS [OFFICIAL MUSIKVIDEO] [2012] [HD] [NEW] [NEU] - YouTube

DCS feat. Sido "Wie war das noch mal 2012" - YouTube

GENETIKK - König der Lügner ("Voodoozirkus" OUT NOW!) - YouTube


----------



## hatterboy (5. Mai 2012)

The Cult habe ich wieder entdeckt seit jahren war es bei mir ins vergessenheit verschwunden.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hm eigentlich krass wie sich so mancher techno-scheiß als hardcore bezeichnet... 

@*CrimsoN 2.0*
 sagt dir Hearts alive was? is bestimmt was für dich, ich finds echt nich verkehrt (:
das driftet stellenweise sogar n bisschen ins grindige ab...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNnguGuvbLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJMGEhIsX1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



moe schrieb:


> Farin Urlaub - Sonne



warum kann ich dir da keine 5 likes drauf geben? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPWUGiBq0FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJMGEhIsX1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytOIUjZ8oDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt kannst noch mal.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



moe schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst nochmal



danke freund dass du mich zum trüben sonntag etwas nächstenliebe dank der wunderbar zauberhaften heilungskraft erfrischend-erquickender musik spüren lässt *freudentränewegwisch* 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hyLYjxDZNHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4w5K7uBafmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag den Typen einfach.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



moe schrieb:


> Ich mag den Typen einfach.


naja klar, is ja auch einer der langschwänzigsten musiker deutschlands (zitat aus biografie )
und einer der gründe warum die hosen totaler scheiß sin un die ärzte die beste band der welt :-3
und so "berühmt" der bengel (ärzte mitinbegriffen) is un ihm das trotzdem nich zu kopf gestiegen is. naja ok is manchma etwas grantig un geht fans gerne mal ausm weg, aber bei der mainstreamigkeit kein kommerz zu sein, das mach erstma nach. vorallem in dem alter 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfFJ1WCNPzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



p.s.: wie ich das hasse wenn deppen bei deutschen liedertiteln jedes wort groß schreiben. blööööd... ach ja ich soll mich ja nich so aufregen... *seufz*


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4zGX5fPd7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genau das mag ich so an dem. Wenn er keinen Bock auf Kameras/Fans hat dann is Arschlecken und er sagt/zeigt das auch. Ich hasse nichts mehr als dieses Hollywood schautmichanwiegutsmirgehtdauergrinsen. Und dafür dass er in dem Alter noch geil drauf ist hat er nen fetten Respekt verdient.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



moe schrieb:


> Genau das mag ich so an dem. Wenn er keinen Bock auf Kameras/Fans hat dann is Arschlecken und er sagt/zeigt das auch. Ich hasse nichts mehr als dieses Hollywood schautmichanwiegutsmirgehtdauergrinsen. Und dafür dass er in dem Alter noch geil drauf ist hat er nen fetten Respekt verdient.



najaaaa... versteh schon wie du das meinst, aber naja... sin schon stellenweise star-allüren... klar, zwar nich lady-kacka-mäßig aber naja... man sollte schon so ne gewisse nähe zu den fans halten. man is ja n normaler mensch, auch wenn man musiker is. meeeh ok, is ja auch keine hardcore-band... ^^'

ne ex von mir hatte bei ihren eltern heime n bild hängen, da war se viell 12 oder jünger, kein plan, mit nem freudig-grinsenden bela der nen arm um sie gelegt hat un nem farin im unmittelbaren hintergrund der sich rumgedreht hat und weggeht.....

un das dauergrinsen von solchen "stars" liegt am koks 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMANR-wrg7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*altazoggy* ist schuld




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heFfF-DpTEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYXjLbMZFmo
Ich mag das Lied


----------



## RapToX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQTrOu8jGC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DOOOOOOOOOOOOMINATOOOOR 

Art of Fighters - Nirvana of Noise (Official Dominator 2011 anthem) - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CKY - Sporadic Movment 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnLo0iFM4wo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> hm eigentlich krass wie sich so mancher techno-scheiß als hardcore bezeichnet...
> 
> @*CrimsoN 2.0*
> sagt dir Hearts alive was? is bestimmt was für dich, ich finds echt nich verkehrt (:
> ...



So geht gut rein muss ich sagen !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pg8nsAoP7s


----------



## MonGoLo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> All for Nothing - Tried & true



haha is wieder diese zeit des monats? die werden da ja ziemlich aggressiv... un was is das für ne komische küche? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYRhE2GnzE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In wie ferin Zeit des Monats ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uv46RtMXGI


----------



## MonGoLo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

noch nie ne freundin gehabt?

oh nein man, bitte nich Deez Nuts, das is echt der größte mist-scheiß-poser-quatsch wo gibt. bin mal wieder maßlos enttäuscht von dir 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aKIpMl3Xh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5X0SvD1H9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal wieder was feines auf die Ohren 

HEAVEN SHALL BURN - Endzeit (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## troppa (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pain - Shut Your Mouth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXAeOWqfODI


----------



## pibels94 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deez Nuts - Fair Weather Fans - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toten Hosen mal wieder! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUOPh_i8E9Q


----------



## GxGamer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Muss auch mal sein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br7MoCR7TWw
WoodenToaster - Beyond her Garden (The Living Tombstone's Remix) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_5QNXskDdc
KeepOnRockin' - Spin That Record Vinyl Scratch - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFS-Soundtrack FTW! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-e8u_4so8M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efcNLxDIFu4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSHl1ZHa6vk#!

Emmure !!!!!


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARn9E87DNLg


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da ist die Musik eher nebensächlich. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W07fZT5aDY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hmmm, zocken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vagqOOa_D-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neox (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gute Laune Musik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3q5uBMi3hBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich mach ma mit beim NuMetal-trip ^^'






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZxCjHLirlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tenshou (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schon der A-Capella Gesang ist klasse, aber mit einem extra Sänger ist es einfach nur extrem geil!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbzSWcRM9u0&feature=BFa&list=FLcSo2znjdkF5wvAgeH1U_2w


----------



## Gatsch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Tenshou schrieb:


> Schon der A-Capella Gesang ist klasse, aber mit einem extra Sänger ist es einfach nur extrem geil!


 

Van Cant ois einfach der wahnsinn   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBWGQwr3lB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach wenn dem *MonGoLo* wieder mal nicht gefallen wird 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtWXb-9OztM

Aber das wird ihm gefallen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0TWGMzjcXI


----------



## D@ve (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dE9qDMr2mEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab mal wieder meine Minor Threat Musiksammlung entdeckt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaOzbsv2ZB0


----------



## MonGoLo (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ach wenn dem *MonGoLo* wieder mal nicht gefallen wird



aaah, achterbahnfahrt der gefühle. erst kackst du (flüssig!!!) in mein ohr dann streichelst du es wieder (mehr oder weniger ) sanft. du monster ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUQr_GqYCQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hm bin grad zu faul nachzugucken, welches warn zuerst da, das minor-thread- oder rancid-album? weil sich die cover n bisschen... ähneln. oder bild ich mir das ein? 
aber nein sir, jefällt mir nich. scheiß sXe-müll


----------



## Pagz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibts auch Youtube leider nur live 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAIZd2uBI4k


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> aaah, achterbahnfahrt der gefühle. erst kackst du (flüssig!!!) in mein ohr dann streichelst du es wieder (mehr oder weniger ) sanft. du monster ^^


 DubStep kommt wellen weiße und zwar Extrem Hart !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inf5qSB4MFU
Die Alten sachen sind doch immer die Besten von SuSi

Und noch was für meinen Guten 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjZgQwm8YWQ


----------



## kero81 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKUyMNgj_s


----------



## Amigo (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Apathy - Stop What Ya Doin (Official Music Video) ft. Celph Titled & DJ Premier *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVZ7srLa8mU


----------



## MonGoLo (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Die Alten sachen sind doch immer die Besten von SuSi



hehe SuSi passt ja richtig zu dieser möchtegern-harten pussyband. emo-mucke 
un Scarecrow is echt ne wucht. mei bester 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=303SqNLPCd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seether - Fine Again 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNpZ-35qFXs


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LP - Reanimation - KRWLNG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XRZsVEj_e8


----------



## pibels94 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klassiker 

Dope Die Mother Fucker Die!! - YouTube


----------



## Hardwell (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sadgasm ftw 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcbsW1mtz-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kyN12V2gYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vocal-version geht ab, aber die GEMA...


----------



## Micha77 (10. Mai 2012)

Tua feat. Kool Savas-Mein Problem


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - In The End
Rise Against - Swing Life Away
Blood Red Shoes - When We Wake


----------



## Pagz (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich glaube jetzt habe ich so gut wie alle Bands, die ich mag schon einmal hier gepostet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snRVYNExgWs


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Billy Talent - Prisoners of Today



eines der besten lieder von BT, ne schippe drauf setzt nur noch _When I was a little Girl_ oder _Line & Sinker_
aber lass mich raten, du findest auch _III_ noch in ordnung, jelle? ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7eRiAnZt24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der southern groove auf dem album is so dermaßen geil


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum so was von der GEMA geblockt wird ist mir unklar !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6U-8LP1DY


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Warum so was von der GEMA geblockt wird ist mir unklar !



das hast du schonma gepostet un es is immernoch kacke. wie kann man seinem 8 jährigen mädel nur eintrichtern dass hardcore heißt in nem pit wie bescheuert um sich zu treten un leute wegzubashen?? aua aua
jajaaa ich mecker wieder ich weiß. hab dich trotzdem lieb 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4a5cY1crfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lieb 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JafL98Ncqmk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8P9o2w8B9E


----------



## MfDoom (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZBu6FLts4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7PWuaN5AjY

Sehr schöner Song !


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied ist gut zum Lesen finde ich, also als Begleitmucke.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z0Tw8v2hGU
Analogue: A Hate Story OST - Mute (Rescue) - YouTube

Btw, das Spiel ist auch interessant.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQA6onuldKI

Dann: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlPAiol98ns


----------



## MonGoLo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbAjxltPmuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hm, ziemlich epic ^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4uw3wGEweM


----------



## MfDoom (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Egolution von Deichkind
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8492254/Egolution_Deichkind


Wer den Film La Haine (in D: Hass) noch nicht kennt sollte ihn sich reinziehen ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=js2_hBDi2LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvKBVI6eGvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpfPZQWedIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bjoern1982 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG6ONUjsqOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer der besten !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZtm49qPy4


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIJAfbiRX7s


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAVSaImJuos&feature


----------



## Tenshou (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade erst erschienen und schon mein Lieblingslied:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5REyULsLXVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wird nach mehrmaligen hören ein richtiger Ohrwurm, finde ich 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkEoOUcZ5GU


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also KLP war früher echt Geil aber heute kannst dir die ******* nicht mehr an tuen !!!!

So Leute PartyTime:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAn4gyUAI6Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9gTcX0egMY
Und ich weiß wer sich gleich auf regen wird <3


----------



## MonGoLo (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

du vergisst das beste lied  (bis auf die stelle wo's um den text geht) 

komisch dass die rechte ner deutschen band nich in dtl liegen. naja, major-labels eben. sollte man nen waaaaaiten bogen drum machen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RuLyMakL82Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und über die beschissene peinlichkeit von Deez Nuts un Stinkin Park muss man ja wohl nüscht mehr sagen


----------



## Gatsch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6_O4gkIh-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqRpH7YyauU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZgFMLg5dSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHtJPrzUFEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ov6RmfU-ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDwLQGpZxvQ


----------



## MonGoLo (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

erst sagter mir er mag so nen post-hardcore/elektro-scheiß auch überhaupt nich, postet dann aber trotzdem andauernd so nen rotz. hehe 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hai2jPZrNFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4P8OdYLpXyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> erst sagter mir er mag so nen post-hardcore/elektro-scheiß auch überhaupt nich, postet dann aber trotzdem andauernd so nen rotz. hehe


 
Das ich Post-Hardcore nicht mag habe ich nie gesagt. Aber diese Band hat solche Muke schon vor diesen Hype gemacht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnDlSNDsix0


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied geht mir nicht ausm kopf, vor allem in der hinsicht dass wir nächste woche ne fette new kids party steigen lassen, mit allem was dazu gehört. Dosenbier, Assiklamotten, Mofas, etc 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRqAOyXL15Q


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnU4mFonxoo
Und viele weitere gute alte Linkin Park Lieder


----------



## MfDoom (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

What the F..
der geht ab 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4ZBCUYOuos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter was für eine Krasser Kunde ist das denn Bitte ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvE5L_NCWAQ


----------



## Uziflator (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was tolles 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs-jYJDPF7Y


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MSD - No Forgo (Habstrakt Remix)


----------



## Amigo (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Robosonic - Worst Love*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zREVY3MOw

Hoffe das Video erregt niemanden...


----------



## MfDoom (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z1RRslsFxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mit Musik gegen schlechte Laune:
Rise Against
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss-anD_GjFE
Seether
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD_gZntP-_U
System of a Down
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW-UKx_JDNY
Linkin Park
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL-h12cu1H8
Blood Red Shoes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sob1cUVd-vE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Alter was für eine Krasser Kunde ist das denn Bitte ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvE5L_NCWAQ



even better 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYYyMu3pzL4&ob

find so Musik ja eher so ...naja...aber um die Anlage mal ordentlich durchzupusten genau richtig
(..allein wegen der recht "gelungenen Stereobasis)


----------



## Metalic (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs


----------



## troppa (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMK_puPa6II


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy Fire (Sunrise Version) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQa1BsHpXlE&feature


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk9XYQMRiLY

Ohrwurm


----------



## Hardwell (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRWILztAr6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gr4IxMgHdDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXoqbAs11qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AqHtBLUjgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsbGbD3ia5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQB4nAjZIdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AA5DsLzSVrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ErwVOBrF0&ob=av2e


----------



## Metalic (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

was ist hier eigentlich bei mir kaputt? sehe hier kaum was in den posts. alles weiß und keine youtube fenster  nicht einmal meinen musik link sehe ich


edit hat den übeltäter gefunden: proxtube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJf2zUWAlVk


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shinedown - Call Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuDzAQriQP0


----------



## Uziflator (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4iA1-cA82o


----------



## pibels94 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

immer noch weltklasse:

Rise Against - Hero Of War Video | tape.tv


----------



## JC88 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4utROguZRIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIjUtzWrCeA


----------



## Memphys (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQg4C5l9aPk

Boxen austesten 
Ballert!


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqHOcQd8V3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQqn-dChAL8
Lieblingslied der letzten tage


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVwuurwT-wY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

\mm/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1jciHEI0c8


----------



## Gatsch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAQjBGMVwgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L0rdMetzger (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Richard Wagner - Ritt der Valkyren


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9716255

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQPjJWs-lVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LW0JtUNbAZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in guten wie in schlechten zeiten!

fcb4ever


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5rBHpm0z_Q

Erst kürzlich entdeckt, sehr entspannend!


----------



## GxGamer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bääääm!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AHHOTDzWuM
Dubstep Dishwasher - YouTube


----------



## MonGoLo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


autsch, jaaanz peinlicher fail 
(sry konnt ich mir nich verkneifen, zu geile vorlage. fremdschäm-gänsehaut guaranteed ^^')






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzTQbcaVh7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepernickus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Apocalyptic Love - neues Album von Slash

wer R&F'NR mag wird bestens bedient


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMmNVrrQ6uE


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe könnten viele der yuppies hier als drohung auffassen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXpgbcwIQaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkEoOUcZ5GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Band war und ist Toll !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpfhZq6rA7g


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eqcPsA_9sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV3R2C73Q9I
So schön können Konzerte sein !


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLPJBMsv618

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hab zwar das Set von Afrojack, aber Youtube nicht. Die haben nur die Werbung. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FutmagOl00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Alesso, dann auch...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPfJ72tU3pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94s_7ez0ifE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(mal sehen, wie lange dieser _Trick_ mit dem Original-Video bei YT noch zu sehen ist... )


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PARKWAY DRIVE - WRECKAGE (NEW SONG) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS_zQTJuRaE&feature


----------



## pibels94 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CALLEJON Porn from Spain 2 feat. K.I.Z., Mille (Kreator), Sebastian Madsen - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bin in diese Frau verliebt !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oppxl1F2fNo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NyRG3M9dgc


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmmLI3Mp1a4


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"So can you stay until we close our eyes
Til your dreams hold mine
Just stay until we know we tried one more time"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-GNh2wzxWo

Tolles Lied!


----------



## MonGoLo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> bin in diese Frau verliebt !
> In this Moment - Prayers



aargh fehler gefunden: keine küche -.-'
un is doch scheiß-e wenn man nur einmal im monat dann überzeugend so ne mucke machen kann 
(hach machismus wird auch nie öde )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHzpSmDrrfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Browning - Bloodlust (W/Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sry doppelpost,
Firefox hängt mal wieder...


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOz40BwW-rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System. - Lights ( D33Tr0i EXTENDED & REMASTERED R33B00t Mix) by DavidTroi on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## pibels94 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feint - New Beginnings (VIP) - YouTube


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2012)

B-complex - beautiful lies


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Abufaso schrieb:


> B-complex - beautiful lies


 
Fauler Sack!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0prFicLgXxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Fauler Sack!
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0prFicLgXxw



Altaa mitm Handy dauert das suchen Jahre! Aber danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grad ebend enteckt! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xx3NUlmjLw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neox (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dominik Eulberg-Björn Borkenkäfer - YouTube


----------



## MonGoLo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



			
				Barney Stinson schrieb:
			
		

> "When I get sad I stop being sad and be AWESOME instead."


warum in aller welt sollte man die deutsche übersetzung vom original nehmen 



hehe heheheeee :-3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QcfzutFau0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHhJbtWKYt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Placebo - Meds





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TC5F-AAzXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Placebo - Running up that Hill





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1l5KblSoo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPrbppe3SqA

Heute mal was andres...


----------



## blaidd (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der alten Zeiten wegen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TxZ2m5Sayk

...auch wenn mir in ein paar Minuten wohl der Sinn eher nach Raggae stehen wird


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sonata Arctica – Stones Grow Her Name*

Die komplette neue CD das erste Mal. Melodic Power Metal vom Feinsten – passend zum Finale der Heftabgabe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VO76vkQNSs


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6H7B_rw0d0


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zkP6HSLZw


----------



## MonGoLo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ...Power Metal...



ok, raff mags also dragons zu slayen un maidens zu retten. interessante erkenntnis 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mk0eMkuCABg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_zcY9UakrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSqMWv8oG1c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgQ7qOCDFYQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8XVlAIm6O0


----------



## troppa (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeudcFVYiPc


----------



## Metalic (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlPAiol98ns


----------



## RapToX (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mfw66HJrrx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7my9mYOMNf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ToAyN0msgg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und

Faithless -- Insomnia Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SoaD am morgen, vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmUNc5PWLDY


----------



## moe (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU-H-8OFRB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> SoaD am Morgen, vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


na wenn schon dann awer de richtjen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHq62NuNH9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Text = Geil
 Gesang und Melodie = Geil !
 Band = Ober Geil !*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg_a1G4M5oY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk

Alter ich habe schon was intuss aber der Song iks Geil !!


----------



## Gatsch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3E7BY33-ky4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

haha also schreibt Crimson wenner voll is nochma n stück beschissener als ers so schon tut. wieder wat gelernt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8mXCOWRYak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dude ich habe das im Suff gestern geschrieben


----------



## nulchking (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sNPKg0gkmc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live schon mal in Leipzig gesehen muss sagen hauen gut rein !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9BTFNdgyV4


----------



## troppa (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empty Silos Echo War - Thin Blue Lipped Wind Wave Of Nothing's Goodbye

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qILBTqyhvw


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTU5DriMk4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der neue Song haut schon gut rein !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVaKXAxLjOQ


----------



## MonGoLo (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ...muss sagen hauen gut rein...


hihi sehen aber auch aus wie gut reingehauen ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYPFrXvc2rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BKbQz2_Bwg


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wd8QWDdyJw?hd=1


----------



## blaidd (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVaSUipYsVc


----------



## Hardwell (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDe-EdAEKvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hoffe das sagt mal zu denn ich finde denn song einfach nur Geil !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqpQS38ua9w


----------



## ich111 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3WJX1cIuY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjfI3uSN8DQ&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on9TXY8kYyk&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFh0J8Ph18U&feature


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder den guten Paul! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## Amigo (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Märtini Brös - (She's) Heavy Metal* (2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m71ql1QWkkw


----------



## T'PAU (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6se3xd8KCew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Doctor Dru - The Voice Of Dru (Original Mix) *360p & up ftw! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXhGPCnUba0

Original: Q - THE VOICE OF Q (1982)


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex-bangarang *-*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Ghost Inside- Slipping Away *


The Ghost Inside- Slipping Away by Epitaph Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Metalic (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

großartig!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1904iZ9OAuk


----------



## troppa (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on9TXY8kYyk&feature



Is zwar Inner Circle aber wurscht Hier der Song der Inner Circle inspiriert hat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2P-pzoN5jc

Und das coole Cover vom Eric:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qLYy6hiFQ


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVX5IIcSdPo


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

aaaaaah skrillex mein gott *-*


----------



## MonGoLo (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wasn, erkannt dass dubstep nur n weiterer beschissener trend un dieser skrillex nix weiter als voll der peinliche vogel is? wird ja auch ma zeit 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxjMnqFgVfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crDwDRjVqO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=utwzsikLznk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*A Number Of Names - Shari Vari (The Hacker & Vitalic Remix) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ginC_q9xs1A

Und wo kommt's her!?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ganz tief aus der Plattenkiste:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEmpagABHmg&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n44OvpcPvRA&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4CTk0VcqoI&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ&feature


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTkZt8r2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6km2aPtS0qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - Empire






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3A94R0YEzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B-TIGHT feat. EMIL BULLS - Halt die... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti7jskBdoBs


----------



## T'PAU (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Breaking Benjamin - So Cold 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7089892609689558000


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und wieder von tief unten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No6bZ7pWzwU&feature    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9q9eD1rzTA&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGu68qQL7bM&feature      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuUpJ48SRnI&feature


----------



## Hardwell (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrvxauo2zvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O79AxuFXUdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPWUGiBq0FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UydYg5HLCpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live sind die eine Genuss !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJp14e0TAD8


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bon Iver - Skinny Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUvILO8qNgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diesen Song einfach.


----------



## MonGoLo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

scheiß-e hatte den release total verpennt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yi5_fSv7qXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_L-bk2UcO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3O7omz7KIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkuz74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Tristesse *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57VVXC5uKfg


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder eine ordentliche Prise Linkin Park!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHYyA_WPl_8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VO76vkQNSs


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqMLR6s1NKY


----------



## Pagz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJBrX1ZEQY0


----------



## Gatsch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HZZeiuD-W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stinkschwein (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

göttlich *_*

Drowning Pool - Bodies - YouTube


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immortal - All Shall Fall CD (2009)


----------



## Amigo (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Vinnie Paz feat. Shara Worden - Keep Movin On *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2qfZesr11s


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Party !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9gTcX0egMY


----------



## Amigo (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Enzo Siffredi - G Swing ( Original Mix ) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf0gGyD-PRM

Auf geht's in's WE!


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STf7B33yEHw

Richtig guter Song!


----------



## MonGoLo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Party !!!
> *Deez Nuts - Like there's no tomorrow*



paaaainliiich...



dann lieber dat hiär. is zwar auch prolliger new school aber man kanns wenstens ansatzweise ernst nehmen (allerdings a nur die alten sachen wo se noch nich so deutlich metalcore jemacht ham ^^')





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJU6F7DwPzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnq6pCjAReU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(argh ich merk jetzt erst dass das ja textzeilen von *Just look around* von *Sick of it all* enthält. ups...)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ich weiß das du keine DN freund bist.

Hatebreed sind echt zu Dick !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPFZNR3_5tA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_I_4X8AEhg


----------



## MonGoLo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ach, ich bleeb liewar bei der puren jeilheit!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5unFDfl0-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmS3aD6i60U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCmIru5XSU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb7ifMo7wPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii - Two Million


----------



## Blacky1810 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEi3kLOuzfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jjnHRICKuo


----------



## Metalic (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4ckd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurkensalat (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hope von Affiance


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tEDP1LC2fI


----------



## Hardwell (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MS9z90LmFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weiter geht´s....  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXn3EzzYY4


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkjlAG8uqXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr3g6U1D-80


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown


----------



## ShrinkField (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cannibal Corpse - Infinite Misery


----------



## Amigo (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Capone -N- Noreaga - Live On Live Long *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhgSyC0zV-g

 90's


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah6SqAB60xk


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_Onv2vpuu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JW1Qd_anw10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old School! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZlU9XHG0wY


----------



## Hardwell (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jnMCbOk3_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## jeamal (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kalkbrenner geht ab!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCWmbO5-j9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Hier mal was aus Project-X. Einfach nur geil!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96STFG8cLis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
LG


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ebenfalls Project X!   
Bei dem Lied bekomm ich immer Lust auf WE! --> Delirium, Delarium... Voll wie ein Aquarium! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zkP6HSLZw


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

comedy-faktor:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKvE1D7x5hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



richtige musik :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkLxBT_KxCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ MonGoLo

Auch unterhaltsam: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnaX7JTJ-3Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2IXEfNRlLA


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hm das kann man sogar mal ernst nehmen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zM5XuhKTieA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wrd21-XsZVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhTSfOZUNLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurkensalat (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Now Playing: Viking Death March von Billy Talent


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dR3ccmWmLhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lee Burton - You 've Got Me ( Original Mix )*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51pUMl_-NiI

*Lee Burton - You've Got Me (Nhar Firefly Remix) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbAU9p_Kkm8


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73Za2PVVDcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TankCommander (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltM5jHIJFw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hach wies mir einfach nur de fresse eindrückt, scheene *frOi*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQuSGOWnA_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


edit: wer hatn das video online gestellt? das is ne kanadische band, 
also heißts "favor" un nich schwul "favour". brrrrr mich schüttelts





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRWSzHT8YhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEx1SSDQha8


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cancer Bats - French Immersion






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzM0_0g6YpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzS5-AjJ71E


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> *Cancer Bats - French Immersion*


hey, seit wann hasten du musikgeschmack? (:


----------



## troppa (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> Musikgeschmack?



WTF? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9E-FsgNZf8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IizFCNZMThA


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UF0oSg-IiTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal bisschen einstimmen aufs vainstream 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBwgX8yBqsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-D-dglzINug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYJiRZCq0Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtnfBZfQvxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emmure <3 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ5n4Vrtr8Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwgigt4lyZ4

Die jungs sehe ich am Freitag wieder live. Muss sagen mit jeden gig werden die die besser also mal rein hören !


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> hey, seit wann hasten du musikgeschmack? (:


 

Hab seit Jahren den gleichen Musikgeschmack 
Musst halt mal am Anfang vom Thread schauen, da hats noch mehr in die Richtung. Hör immer was ich grad Lust habe.


Thrice - Betrayal Is A Symptom






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdgIY4gkmmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

emmure
deez nuts

du dehydrierst mich ^^

besser und dazu noch mit aussage:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHdeu-yCxDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_NoxVbhWnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wat ne verfickte wucht


----------



## ShrinkField (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fear Factory - Back the f*** up


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe dich schatz ♥

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fninRnmVRHw


----------



## MonGoLo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich schatz ♥


hehe schwule werden bei so männlich-harten proll-bands wie emmure aber nich gerne gesehen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cCUb3yIuyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@*taks*
naja ich meinte eher so peinliche sachen wie stinkin park un konsorten oder der neue stadion-kram von Rise Against usw (:


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pulled Apart By Horses - Back to the **** Yeah






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzDz5wVs8uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Make Do And Mend - Transparent Seas






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_R3-xxSD5gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skindred - Nobody





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsQhuxPsSjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Skindred - Cut Dem





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fv2iOUQqCks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

don't curse the sky with words like daggers, the clouds might collapse... scavengeheeer lalaaaa... *summ*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDLd1u32Z5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:
oh, die sin jut 
(aber wenn ich die deppen im pit schon wieder sehe verjehts mir...)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iUfvNfzaIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

letztens hab ich ne cd mit etwas älteren liedern im auto gefunden. herrlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkXXBzczGCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ziFzgazJIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbfsFR0s-_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PH85K3ylyho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8gtaC9p6us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die alten Lieder von P.O.D. sind richtig geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PH85K3ylyho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



RapToX schrieb:


> letztens hab ich ne cd mit etwas älteren liedern im auto gefunden. herrlich
> 
> *System of a Down - Toxicity*


 was, System liegt bei dir nur so i-wo rum un is nich ständig griffbereit? meine hoffnung in dich is grade offiziell jestorben 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NsS18YufVbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allerdings das Hosen-Cover




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgSb67XXn0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT3ttkF-lCw

HC !!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So schon mal auf Heute abendt einstimmen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKpx2YL9ZTg


----------



## MonGoLo (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wow, n weib das tatsächlich ma jut klingt bei hardcore/metalcore. bin derbst entzückt :->
hehe trotzdem bringts mich zum schmunzeln. ich dreckjer sexist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFvoS9V-7ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die frau ist der Hammer !!
Klein und geht extrem ab !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCTuVdviwJE

Die jungs von WTHD sehe ich heute wieder mal Live !


----------



## Tenshou (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epische Stimme °.° 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5REyULsLXVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Tenshou schrieb:


> Epische Stimme °.°
> *Sabaton - A Lifetime of War*


 aaahhh scheiß-e is das schlecht... ich jeh kaputt... ^^'


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fussi-EM geht looos... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gemur_jxmRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(jaja, der Song ist )


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was ruhiges 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhXx6k9R-cA&


----------



## MonGoLo (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ganz großes kino...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwfBAjalptI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ps: wenn i-ein scheiß mit fußball is fühl ich mich immer so alleine auf der welt. so als einziger kerl der nich total bescheuert un dämlich is...


----------



## Metalic (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8a_UbXbhB3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Asher Roth - Common Knowledge 




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33368396

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sr2Jpnm8uUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibts auf Youtube nicht 

Roxette -- The Look Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch wenn ich Hip-Hop steh und rap hasse aber der Text ist böse^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUIX9c6GVZ0


----------



## MonGoLo (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht auf Hip-Hop steh und Rap hasse ...


keine angst, rap hasst dich bestimmt auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBJXFZCGHmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich will es hoffen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHZdS2LAToI


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was ich nicht alles auf meinem alten Backup-Stick finde 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B6jO8uAZdI
Beach Patrol Hooray Hooray Its A Holiday Radio Mix - YouTube


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Was ich nicht alles auf meinem alten Backup-Stick finde



nur scheiß-e, jelle? :-3


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> nur scheiß-e, jelle? :-3


 
Deine schönen Kommentare kannst du dir auch schenken...



Polar Bear Club - Hollow Place






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ze8WMNaRcfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Leben, eine Liebe!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WIh9jiIu3s


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Deine schönen Kommentare kannst du dir auch schenken...


warum, sin doch schön? oÔ

zitat Sick of it all: *Disco sucks f u c k everything


*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxVpG-KHE1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HC aus Berlin !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMmNVrrQ6uE


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> HC aus Berlin!
> *Final Prayer - Mind Eraser*


 hey, die kenn ich! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHzeU6zdkHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wundert mich kein stück mein guter :3

Bei diesen zwei deppen hau ich mich jedes mal wieder weg !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMf40daefsI


----------



## seventyseven (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JAW 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-AP2HY7Yog


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPQgDqG8NY


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFhD0Z9_xNE
Ich hoffe mal, der Text geht noch durch, weiß nicht wie die Forenregeln bei sowas sind. :x


----------



## MonGoLo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hach ja, scheene..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mK4Lw5Kb3oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Willst du mich jetzt gerade verarschen ??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N9JO2r0zF8


----------



## Placebo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4UXfZsrWs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nacht <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZcq8BeqXN4


----------



## MonGoLo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *Oomph!*


dein ernst? willst DU mich jetzt verarschen?! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6k29BjETv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ReWXBYMlg00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wieder mal ein bisschen guten HipHop 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M03VSCI2QJc


----------



## Metalic (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

EEEEEEEPISCH!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5sIXUbMgF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM&feature=plcp&pxtry=1


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmw4JEiwMR0


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-yqPhItr8


----------



## MonGoLo (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN68FAnx00Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tG-vzkZRems

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsLuPv45m5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Rw4RWK_7A
Mögt es oder nicht, ich feier den Typen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geht immer wieder geil ab, vor allem im auto fenster auf durch die stadt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTCrR-DvSqI


----------



## Metalic (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVbE2dGAjAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D47UlLRLiE8

Die Jungs sehe ich am Freitag mal Live wird ja auch mal zeit !


----------



## Gatsch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UkmFeTZx2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRMvgQlVCOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqy8DhHB2P0

*This is my life.
These are my dreams.
I will never let you define me.*
Ich liebe diesen SONG !!!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

An den Lyrics ist was dran! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7LeKwiEmd4


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=497GZcoZsA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sR-ZBWzxfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAOnUF8t20w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLkD7V07f_E


----------



## MonGoLo (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Gatsch schrieb:


> *Billy Talent - Rusted from the Rain*



pfui, doch bitte die alten, noch guten/seeehr viel weniger kommerziellen/punkigeren/daseinsberechtigten sachen nehmen, danke 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tS2FRrGSTtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_H3IR6XBRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weils halt einfach schee is


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRs7a-wDlno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_Dzoqdt-DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0APwMDnius

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o68LQVKjq7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDalFnpi_5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




des musste jetz einfach sein^^


----------



## Tuerkay (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEILqWsP7QA



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEILqWsP7QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Iv_d-y5oZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dusk (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4smoVyLAg54


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns N' Roses - You Could Be Mine





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x9l17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boah was hab ich das Video damals rauf und runter geschaut, bis T2 endlich in die Kinos kam!


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PI3LAgGBxqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer meiner Lieblingsbands 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIfxDoQDaFE&feature


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AKK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDbitgVKiBo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AAGRAAAAA....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRMuJ8t49o
Ich brauche Urlaub/Ferien, was auch immer!
Bis dahin muss ich wohl mit Musik begnügen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4_6z_U5ttI


----------



## Neox (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aufgrund von FSK18 Text nehm ich es mal lieber raus.

Die Mods scheißen mir doch wieder ans Bein^^


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHhvahR5VJE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Neox schrieb:


> Aufgrund von FSK18 Text nehm ich es mal lieber raus.
> 
> Die Mods scheißen mir doch wieder ans Bein^^



Die sind bei jeden scheiß "empfindlich"


----------



## JC88 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was ruhiges fürn Abschluss des Tages





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRBBNmhqBFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3SSegq9USY


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8PV7drd3xQ


----------



## Entelodon (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Puddle Of Mudd - Away From Me


----------



## Entelodon (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dave Grohl Feat. Lemmy Kilmister - Shake Your Blood


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Musik bin ich nie wirklich losgeworden also hab ich mal danach gesucht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUNUtNACkIU
RTL Notruf Theme aus dem Jahr 1995 - YouTube


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDJtYSewjLc&feature=related

Ein schönes Cover von I'm Blue von Eifel 65. Wenn nicht bisher das Beste was ich ich gehört habe. Das Original ist natürlich unschlagbar


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mvaoxe2KtQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tuerkay (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/Themen/Linkin_Park


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yut-ylEq8VI


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wT6AQh0y0OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hambam (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FZoA6omAc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2Q2N0VxIak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEDwGXE9Zo4

Meine Lieblings Band !


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1349_Liberation CD (2003)


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Bangkok Five - We Love What Kills Us






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmQv96ZqGug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Haly_0cGsbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlEs9udOquE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOymHEdiPts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



			
				Tenacious D - The Metal schrieb:
			
		

> Techno tried to defile the metal, but techno was proven wrong


yup, nothing to do here


----------



## Abufaso (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nero - Must be the feeling (Flux Pavilion and Nero remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P60i5TdZNpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Richtig HC !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_I_4X8AEhg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT3ttkF-lCw


----------



## Jackosloweko (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG  ALT ABER GUT! AC/DC FTW !

AC/DC T.N.T - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwCScDMw53U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0kHWG9yNk&feature   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M&feature 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g5GRALxaa0&feature     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS7ewf5lKTs&feature


----------



## Gurkensalat (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed- Stupify


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Step Behind - Proper Precautions For A Fake






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XzRMsv5KdFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Police 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwnMG5yGJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBrAtR7OhYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMOOfbuHnVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein schon etwas älteres Lied
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RaLEVmuM4o&feature


----------



## Hardwell (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0KDOJNL4EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CALIBAN - Memorial (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Story Of The Year - Welcome To Our New War






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxhtStyjdNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soo schlecht war Chinese Democracy garnicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32Yh91wsNWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@*taks*
altes klauschwein 



MonGoLo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach der Feine Herr Poste auch endlich mal wieder was 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgnmYfU-2Xs


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jajaa, zuviel stress un bandproben in letzter zeit ^^'
seit wann is StyG deine lieblingsband? hab letztens n interview mitm sänger gesehn, der is zwar vernünftig weil se keine christenband sin aber gleichzeitig sin se ja ne sXe-band was ja auch ziemlich engstirnig is. hm 
und singt dass er de schnauze voll hat von "single-mindedness", aber is in seiner sXe-ansicht bestimmt auch ziemlich bigott. würde jern ma mit dem quatschen. sin die i-wann ma hier im lande? wir jehn dann zusamm hin schatz, jelle? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxHXdMmLxiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



übrigens bestes melodic-hardcore-lied das ich seit laaangem gehört hab. seit Rise against sowas ja nich mehr machen...
da fällt mir nur noch Curtain Call von boysetsfire ein...


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VjMLeN0_Bw


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From First To Last - Afterbirth






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfrRUk8zi9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





36 Crazyfists - The City Ignites






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuZclmz4eXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STGY schon immer alter Mann 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AUVQHYkmnE

Ja die sind bald im Lade zur NSD Tour !
Aber da spielen viele Metalcore Bands die dir nicht gefallen werden und mir zum Großteil auch nicht ;(


----------



## T'PAU (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JICbVXdZEcc


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Dylan-The Times are A-Changin'  (Album)


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> STYG schon immer alter Mann


tz alter mann... ich werd wohl auch mit 30 immernoch wie 19 aussehen 



> Ja die sind bald im Lande zur NSD-Tour!


NSD? national socialist democrats tour? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16lSPOMpOBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So will dir von meinen Kumpel mal etwas bekannt machen 
Muss sagen klingen jetzt viel besser das ist noch eine sehr alte Aufnahme !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRuXdMSrkCk


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

najaaa will hier jetzt nich beleidigend werden aber... is alles so n bisschen ausem takt. aber die produktion is geil druckvoll. schlussfolgerung: bonzenkinder die ihre instrumente nich spieln könn aber genug geld von mutti/vati ham um in n jutes studio gehn zu könn 
bei uns is es genau das gegenteil: wir armen punker könn spieln aber unsre instrumente sin so billig dass die aufnahmen (natürlich professionell per handy) so dermaßen beschissen klingen dasses wehtut 
haste wat aktuelleres?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonzen Kinder bei mir im Osten ? Eher nicht xD

Nein haben alle da keine Kohle glaube mir. Und leider nur meine Erfahrung und ich muss sagen die Jungs sind echt viel besser geworden. Und die Aufnahme ist echt scheiß wissen sie selber aber man hat schon mal eine EP.


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ach lass ma, bonzenkinder gibts überall. hab a nen kumpel der sich gleich ne 400eu gitarre holn musste un 30 effektgeräte wo natürlich fett METALCORE draufsteht un besser spieln kanner deshalb trotzdem nich ^^

na die aufnahme ansich is wie jesagt geil. der sound. aber eben nich WAS gespielt wird 

un wenn die echt keine kohle ham dann frag die ma für mich wie se ihre mucke aufnehmen. den druck will ich a bei unsern liedern ham! (:


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Juni 2012)

Habe gestern Soundgarden für mich entdeckt.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kinder, kein off-topic bitte (oder sonst mit einem Song) 


Fuzigish - Little Bird






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVTExeaTNrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> ach lass ma, bonzenkinder gibts überall. hab a nen kumpel der sich gleich ne 400eu gitarre holn musste un 30 effektgeräte wo natürlich fett METALCORE draufsteht un besser spieln kanner deshalb trotzdem nich ^^
> 
> na die aufnahme ansich is wie jesagt geil. der sound. aber eben nich WAS gespielt wird
> 
> un wenn die echt keine kohle ham dann frag die ma für mich wie se ihre mucke aufnehmen. den druck will ich a bei unsern liedern ham! (:


 
wie diese Aufnahme zu Stande kam null plan !
Die EP habe sich hart gesparrt so viel ich weiß ?!

Ach ja Rise of The NorthStar haben ein neues Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4k8hbwHgQ4


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ha haha i-wie find ich die band echt geil. nur die franzosen könn echt kein english. und diese beatdowner sehen noch bescheuerter aus als die new-schooler. grausam 
erklär mir aber ma was die froschfresser mit japan zutun ham? obwohl ich das echt jut find in der ihrn videos. wer bezahlt mir nen tokio-urlaub? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R32HZGRdk1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du und deine Ironie ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHOYAx5BO3k


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tranquility - 45 Minute Chill Mix - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nacht Dudes ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnWs5eKXh5U


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hez7bGbutBs


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Nacht Dudes ^^


und warum postest du nich gleich s englishe original du holzkopp? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4qAbq47nZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peG98umHEvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holzkopp ich glaube bei dir sitzen paar Seiten Locker...aber ne du die Deutsche version finde ich besser.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82T2EM8Llj0
Mein Lieblings von Caliban !


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_5DmtM-PIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Holzkopp ich glaube bei dir sitzen paar Saiten locker...aber nee du die deutsche Version finde ich besser.


naja du bist ja auch n trottel 
original is in 99,99999999% der fälle immer besser. ich würd zbsp nie mehr auf South Park in original-synchro verzichten wollen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQAYOoaqyco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach die Alten Männer....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcX3nUktaY


----------



## moe (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihHU05R79uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFawvMV4lx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmQ_pKPh8cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wieder mal etwas Lärm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIScWpfZ2Z4


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *Sleeping Giant - Eyes wide open*


boah dieses eklige jekeife von diesem Emmure-spasten. wasn peinlicher pfosten alter 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=buhfT25SWwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaDgnRmKR3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yt2U_bBm4Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> boah dieses eklige jekeife von diesem Emmure-spasten. wasn peinlicher pfosten alter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte ersr WooooooW Gute Musik aber leider nein !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBEnZ8OpR0o
Wenn der andre anfängt zu singen wird es echt flüssig !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdJCBhshlAI


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

echt alter, Emmure is der letzte peinliche dreck. brrr da schüttelts mich 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1P-6dk6hug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykTj7HuphvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du alter Sack hast doch keinen plan :*

Schau dir das an XD
P90X 2Step Ep.1 || How To Hardcore Dance - YouTube


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas CD (1994)


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ach deinen new-school-scheiß mit umsich schlagenden und tretenden kinder-szene-spinnern (die ihren metalcore-scheiß hardcore nennen) guck ich mir erst jarnich erst an 

die hier wussten schon '86 wie's jeht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fvu951up_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das hardcore. deins: nix hardcore, nur bollo-ego-jespinne 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX4qO-PPh1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JJjVHlkETc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moshen und besonders 2-stepen liebe ich !

So noch eine Band aus Chemnitz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr3g6U1D-80


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJlU_9Vyvqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNk64MAxAi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(geile gitarre mit geilen pick-ups mal nebenbei bemerkt )


soo, hab noch ca 90mins was zu tun:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLAUxLSxNGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es geht noch viel besser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NAPYIMMbWQ


----------



## MonGoLo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I salute you, sir! 
(aber die 80er... sogar die hardcore-kids sahen widerlich peinlich aus )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-1OxnIferU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqtxgrfSOrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(hmm, könnt a ma wiedder brettern jehn...)


----------



## MonGoLo (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

weirdest boner ever 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g83_arUbsUo&feature=related

Heute entdeckt, einfach nur episch.
Wer braucht da schon Lil Wayne oder die ganzen anderen Vögel


----------



## MfDoom (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13737837

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grwmUTrO180

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIiglIKcTYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So Heute mal der ROTN Tag !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NulC3-rQX24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxB09Do53zU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4k8hbwHgQ4


----------



## moe (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uh2GUipy8Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-.-


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur ganz, ganz wunderbar ihm zuzuhoeren auf dieser, mMn, feinsten Veroeffentlichung der "Essential Elvis" Reihe...


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tolo_GN_A7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soundgarden - Down On The Upside (1996) [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## moe (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQucy_VwcEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcbmBm5k-dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy_6Z7tto2k


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur geil diese Gruppe!!!!

3 Doors Down - Here Without You (Boyce Avenue acoustic cover) on iTunes - YouTube


----------



## moe (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied von denen ist geil: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWDbQNGep8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eagles of Death Metal 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC7si9doRAA


----------



## Sn0w1 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder?^^





Ok, das auch, aber ansonsten ist es echt gemischt.

Entweder Metalcore mit Callejon,
Rap/Roap whatever mit F.R. und Cro,
gute Musik von Casper,
saugeile deutsche Sch**ße von Monsters of Liedermaching,
oder doch lieber etwas härter? Emil Bulls
Wie auch immer, ganz oben natürlich Die Toten Hosen 
und als Abschluss noch Rammstein und die Götter der Götter Linkin Park.


Das war son kleines Ausschnitt, bei über 600 Interpreten die auf meinem PC lagern wirds echt schwierig da was rauszufinden ^^

PS: Top 100 und natürlich noch der Kollege hier mit aber nur dem "Song".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqUN76-_Djg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es ist nicht ALLES an TDU2 negativ. Siehe unten 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CX-1H79smk
Phonat - Ghetto Burnin [Test Drive Unlimited 2] - YouTube


----------



## Gatsch (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

finde das lied immer wieder geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUGWkU70amQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MARDUK _ Serpent Sermon 

CD (2012)


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xdsb91

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CM1pTu04GFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KamgZg7rcWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Nmam4YXJa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRrDqIFhXZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DibZHHCFFVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KcB9wlmnDPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weil Intro von




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7-6vsNgcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bis(leider in DE gesperrt)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ncWFB8LJo
_"The train is for remembering man, the tequila for continuing!"_


----------



## ??????? (2. Juli 2012)

"Dead Memories" SlipKnot
"Before I Forget" SlipKnot
Linkin Park & Jay Z "Numb/Encore"


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tIhaiM5dYU


----------



## Metalic (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMe4kVNKvNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



moe schrieb:


> Sebadoh On Fire


 

Die hatte ich schon ganz vergessen 


Sebadoh - The Freed Pig






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Um7kFyLmrQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gar nicht mal so schlecht 

Mac Miller - Knock Knock - YouTube


----------



## blaidd (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0qxJ-a9DO0

Gute Nacht


----------



## Gatsch (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUHFfR8hWcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Lost in the Echo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05RVo1B7qc


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqCtUEeC33U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abAOvoCRAZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uzw_wjmIwNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6xd8542AVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k4mpfhund (6. Juli 2012)

Das neue Linkin Park Album  der Hammer!!


----------



## Pagz (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k4mpfhund schrieb:


> Das neue Linkin Park Album  der Hammer!!


 
Naja, darüber könnte man diskutieren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKPyzr46BCI


----------



## Metalic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsXTP83c-4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Naja, darüber könnte man diskutieren


Ja man kann drüber Diskutieren was schlechter ist, der Preis oder die Gesamtspielzeit des Albums, bei den Songs ist es ja schon von vornherein klar 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was außergewöhnliches 

Kitsune² - Avast your Ass




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvFNU_vN5JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ganze Album ist ganz geil 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rmzco7A_kE   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AntlnS-oVy4&feature


----------



## Gatsch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxujAPhxlo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmw8YS5yQ6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNqwdwJv1qQ


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur True HC !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMhoyd5Y9T0


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9Nuv4Uxz_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

haha, die 2 posts vor mir passen einfach so verdammt gut zusammen. made my day 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JY9XdJrdlJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Impericon Livestream:

Radio - Impericon.com


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05RVo1B7qc


----------



## seventyseven (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV37CClYr-U


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taped - This Is All






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2c9HGS6WPiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3OYdeuj3EOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Linkin Park FTW


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schön immer drauf !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94s1PiWljk0


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HORSE the Band - Murder






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tISuzGePzow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Urwald-Rhythmus 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a79L09RK47Q
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 ~ Tribal Wild ~ OST - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTHDa6Akqvo&feature   [YT][/YT]


----------



## KratzeKatze (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe Official Music Video - YouTube
Ist aber wahrscheinlich nix für die Männer hier..^^


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Super der Mann!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQwkk_jRdQ


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach Prag ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVnVMoJTjHY?hd=1


----------



## debalz (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sr3CMglSpeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


octatrack : zellbert botmat - YouTube

hab mir mal erlaubt was selbstgemachtes zu posten (für minimalfans vlt. interessant..)


----------



## chris991 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

POPA CHUBBY Knockin'on the heaven doors - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0YxeTjFn70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RedBrain (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eiffel 65 - Dub in Life





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W5eU1cByR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PartyHARD !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEkbaVeYgWA


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Summertune. Minimal made in Germany!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mks-GWdT-Ok


----------



## nulchking (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZAMUxYEwwU


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8HaD_0NxQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Klassiker, einfach episch


----------



## schmodel (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bin grade auf ramsteintrip
RAMMSTEIN - Mein Land (OFFICIAL VIDEO+Lyrics) HD 11.11.11 - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mosh or DIE !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkQ0Yz9Ipkw


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry dass ich so viel Linkin Park poste, aber dieses Lied lässt sich nicht umgehen


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EZQfr9RMzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann mach ich mal weiter auch n klassiker und neben In the End und Numb eines meiner Lieblingslieder von Linkin Park


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FIx1GHjPt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt hier jemand Prinz Pi?


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ja kenn ich 

aber die zwei songs find ich besser

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5163598/Prinz_Pi_Gib_dem_Affen_Zucker






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkljOb5QApQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naja das sind die zwei Lieder, die von Jugendlichen leider oft missverstanden werden. (Von dir sicher nicht)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8B1DKcB_tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oldschool Shit  
MfG
Prinz Pornobi-Wan Kenobi, letzter Jedi-Ritter


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus dem Musical Wicked




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQ_9kun4OQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Stimme ist mal einfach


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Made in Germany!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XINlEYXA3k0


----------



## Bääängel (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

N bisschen crap-core 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoXb673GemA&feature=autoplay&list=PL795424E3AD7C246C&playnext=1


----------



## nulchking (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Macht das Lied ertragbar ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBM7i84BThE#!


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xU6e2VJO47c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M48zTNf0h8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3stWL8CXFPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7D3W8BypRTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzYmk9UnyvM


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p450mjB3mxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

gönnt euch:

Crown The Empire - Breaking Point (Demo) - YouTube

Sea Of Smiles - Sienna Skies (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sienna Skies *.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDwLQGpZxvQ


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbPX4xrKNlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RuaQ2Gr7ZDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum Tode von Jon Lord

Deep Purples "Child In Time"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4W0mOY9qvs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


----------



## reisball (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fettes Live Video mit Steve Hillage, Mike Oldfield und vielen Anderen. 1973 live at bbc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYE6VdslFb4


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVYa01IethQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## buxtehude (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aura dione - friends

http://www.universal-music.de/aura-dione/videos/detail/video:271649/friends


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5TDz-C3wlI&feature


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_MG1ZQtc50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=al21Vtlsg4A


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum 65ten Geburtstag von Brain "God of the RED SPECIAL" May 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTWXj448G88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqOdu2xjlBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uxKNm1kJR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geile Band
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7ZHpUDv1w


----------



## Hardwell (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A62_rnl3Ygc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und heute hat der nächster Gitarren-Virtuose Geburtstag.
Und wird, wie May gestern, 65 Jährchen jung...

Carlos Santana 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRyVWTGIB40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnboInNJzoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sickpuppy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZcyQnKXpmA


----------



## coroc (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre grad
Deep Purple in Trauer
  um Jon Lord


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da kommt Freude auf!


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5GdJdf0mWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IJovmgDJPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwuHtbcvTh8&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ysukMfUuVc&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAlBL3ISQN8&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CQXb2suoeo&feature


----------



## blaidd (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfKZxL3Khso


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyE99hBLnvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sn0w1 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

One Direction - What makes you beautiful

Im Walk Off The Earth Style ^^


9GAG - 5 guys, 1 piano.


----------



## Hardwell (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich bin kein model und kein superstar...ich will nach malle jedes jahr






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3UiNn48KsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Man man man,

Schon wieder jmd der den 65ten feiert.
Erst May, dann Santana und heute *Don Henley* von den EAGLES 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DI6oZA2McDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sseZYalWOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nerdmäßig Episch


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wollen wir euch mal wieder etwas ein Heizen !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GuaOKDoD6s


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwar noch nicht 65 aber auch ganz gut an der Gitarre:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3cIREsJ2Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Periphery Album ist einfach genial, besonders diese drei Tracks! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEzEjywsLkw


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Paul mal wieder!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW0Mpw1HT4w


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejvlkg6z890

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur epic  Und gut aussehen tut sie sowieso


----------



## Hardwell (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEoLgbtlyfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herrlich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4iQvJo24U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwkHGLI-cr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



computertod schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeehaa 90er erinnert mich an meine ganz ganz frühe kindheit^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUlZ5n0cyak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mc fitti hat gerade einen neuen Fan gewonnen 

Jetzt mal was von mir





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDTWgq9hKR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2J5rQEHtSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bleib lieber im Metal Bereich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dSztjpJNNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleib lieber im Metal Bereich:
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-dSztjpJNNk



Gute Wahl


----------



## DrDave (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMbLIp2XGBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vc5FAicVfd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AeroX (25. Juli 2012)

Chris Brown - Dont wake me Up

Hätte der Depp damals mal nicht rihanna zusammen geschlagen wäre mir er eig sympathisch


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2Q2N0VxIak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20761328

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39WXeptZoGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4h3F6pb0CNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EZQfr9RMzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weil heute so ein schöner Tag ist




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMwNtGRZ5No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVFiHwp9nhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 Super Song

Ich find das hier etwas besser




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADX9DdURn8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(das hür ich hoch und runter)


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-kR3SB8lpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-N0jfjOQMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nun ja, was soll ich sagen, seit über 20 Jahren eine der absoluten Kult-Nummern für mich:
(Und für alle anderen welche die "guten alten" Munich City Nights noch kennen.)  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrEzSXLttI8


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o--bLEobBFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Seht ihr das? Is leider ein Youtube-mobil-Link 
*Edit* So jetzt hab ichs vom normalen YT verlinkt


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man das "m." vorne in der URL weg macht, dann gehts.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoZTjwbcuA4


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBclkWAGAFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fast schon Nostalgisch


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAJp3Orrp6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sorry wegen Doppelpost aber das muss jetzt sein


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sky and Sand - Louis Garcia feat. Sidney King​*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mp6LaVaLo_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2hPUQNhMVo


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters - Rock in Rio Lisboa 2012 - YouTube


----------



## coroc (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Super Song

ICh hatte Beyond this life gehört, doch der AMD Luffi war kauter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFqTsmRosjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1l34y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uh2GUipy8Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pqC563bX_w


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgVScdkUtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_SvGQ6OsDw


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In liebe für Nane 

die besten gehen leider immer zuerst 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1K_3c2CfY0​


----------



## Uziflator (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRVFXSJFOP0


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSzxryAS7n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDDBNu6Tyz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXWj3RngKUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJyQpAiMXkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_jpWumPnxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6xr6VKg7sE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Normal nicht meine Richtung, aber das ist hammer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwjEtAJt4v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuRKRFjm-HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5qx4phzMvk&feature=related


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08ImZiX1zVc&feature   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PDmZnG8KsM&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFyU1Zk92V8&feature  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QDGnhQaCTk&feature


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1a1tgI5QS6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnVldyHRcjU&feature


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe ....oldie time 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFvNZmfnP4I&feature​ 

edit @ Doc​ 
unglaublich ....ich hatte gerade exakt den gleichen gedanken wie du aber du hast es zuerst gepostet ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLiTJNr5hJY&feature


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aber nun ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw9RKHTtJtc&feature​ 


ok das darf dann nicht fehlen 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJncHEZ3URs&feature​


----------



## batmaan (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wie binde ich ein Video von YT hier ein?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auf "Video einfügen" klicken und dann die komplette URL rein kopieren. Der Youtube Button ist mit der neuen Forensoftware eigentlich unnötig geworden.

@Topic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivoCs17d2_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## batmaan (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TycV_TcH4yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4tune ist wirklich ein echt guter Rapper, Favorit bei VBT für mich.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-w6jYgdNE0&feature​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2t-5fkzVjiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



batmaan schrieb:


> wie binde ich ein Video von YT hier ein?



auf den button video einfügen klicken und die url rein kopieren


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xm-nhoFia68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ljqsj26Xew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke 

MMXII CD (2012)


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein Stuhlkiller 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKRrD7xz_t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejvlkg6z890

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gio pickt den Beat und ÉSMaticx fliegt rüber wie eine Göttin.
Die Dame hat es echt drauf.

Ich hasse die ganze Chart- und Kommerzmusik, da bin ich froh wenn beim VBT mal "Amateure" für größtenteils Lau zeigen was sie können, auch wenn ich mit Hiphop nicht mehr so ganz viel am Hut hab.

VBT ist ein "MUSS"!

Höre sonst eher dnb, Metal, Post Grunge und eigentlich alles querdurch.


----------



## Metalic (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNojdoI_D_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibt leider nur Live-Aufnahmen auf YT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2Bt9EKb5Q

Extrem geiles Lied


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKTD7oUhX_o


----------



## chefmarkus (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der gute alte Henry Rollins - LIAR!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vgQalXaIxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6jqSXaeVBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ov1-jWzD3eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


immer noch einer meiner lieblings tracks




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vw9OpLH8ncM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und was bisschen schnelleres




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoCsjAzOhP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grandios duesterer, einen mitreissender Soundtrack.


----------



## SchnickNick (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porter Robinson v Carly Rae Jepsen - Petty Language - YouTube


----------



## buxtehude (2. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Shape of my heart - Sting cover by Harmonize Projekt


----------



## Pagz (3. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNro8tsd1lM

Eine der wenigen Bands, die ihren Stil weitestgehend beibehalten haben


----------



## BananenZaun (3. August 2012)

Hört mal bei der (noch) unbekannten Band "The Venetia Fair" vorbei. Ist, wie ich sagen würde, Zirkusrock  

Hier mal die 3 besten Lieder:

Lets just forget about this
Because youre lonely
The ringleader (nicht empfehlenswert vor den anderen zu hören)


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj41xZHA5Eg


  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSjaM9E2gr4
Höre ich denn ganzen tag schon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2jr2v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Leider ist die Qauli nicht so gut.


----------



## alm0st (3. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach immer wieder geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPk6RqKrCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...ature=share&feature=share&v=zvep1WaUmOM&gl=DE


----------



## Hardwell (4. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XH332wYtO6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (4. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL6L-Vu6HVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1d9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iceheart33 (5. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arch Enemy - Under Black Flags we March

http://youtu.be/p1SlcO0Fikc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDQPXN-v04w


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der macht die geilste Musik ever 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTzDgKdBEsI&




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTzDgKdBEsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ35SOU9HTM&feature=related


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_eb-ffHL6g


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mal ein bisschen entspannt heute morgen(mittag) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-ZVeAKYNLk


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das gute alte Need for Speed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyZXE5434TI


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1ltkTEIxKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4OZlE9liAk


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omQ-7wZTXvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4OZlE9liAk



einfach geil der film 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6jqSXaeVBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HT8_gE5UHGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (6. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur Hammer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WX4ccnj41lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Grüße


----------



## nulchking (7. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJ_40QzufYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte nicht hauen


----------



## moe (7. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

**nulchkingmitbehemothprügel*

* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sk59FSL8mL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (7. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hin und wieder muss ich mir das mal geben, heute war es mal wieder fällig




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6zV0FAMx8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (7. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGcl8zIzyRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (7. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JeuaKYXZmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur episch. Musik zum Abtauchen.


----------



## ich111 (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94TAFSMdkvk


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SOAD 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M50q1wGbOw


----------



## Hardwell (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

einfach epic gänsehautfeeling garantiert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYKUeZQbMF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EGThunder (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgZuYK4KhsQ

Leider geil... 

EG


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ new_devide
Episch!  Und weiter gehts mit epischen Tracks! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBfic1Xj07k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-QLl5qjLg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHuTxNIpdeM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6nn98QR9I0


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYQsf3tlcPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LOGIC (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach Geil ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN5oXLoN05M&hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZanLV4GKZzU&hd=1


----------



## jeamal (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@*LOGIC*: Nich schlecht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1nqu7yscQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Gruß


----------



## Pagz (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWDkIjdHuQg

Eines der beiden richtig guten Liedern vom neuen Album


----------



## buxtehude (8. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier kommt Alex - Scala & Kolacny Brothers (Original by Die Toten Hosen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsHyYS_GX18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (9. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jFdrUo5jxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beim ersten Mal nicht wirklich direkt mit "warm" geworden, jetzt, nach ein paar weiteren Durchlaeufen hat es aber "gezuendet".
Welche "Prince" Alben sind eigentlich noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqTLizeVkfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das hat doch nur so viele Klicks wegen der hübschen frau ^^


----------



## Hardwell (9. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXSjyJoFXpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://grooveshark.com/s/Living+It+Up/3E6IHA?src=5


----------



## jeamal (10. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Alt aber geil!" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kml2pQDI180

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZlDj709Rk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Oh man, ich könnt hier soviel geilen Stuff Posten..... Ich machs einfach! 

Gruß


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist Musik mit verstand und Herz !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ce9jVCyOrs


----------



## KatanaxXx (10. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier mal wieder was vernüftiges 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svnKXuHUw5s



gruss


----------



## k@k@nut (10. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGRqnNEOpe0


----------



## Hardwell (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmJNNU7L1Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wer mal was zum nebenbei laufen lassen haben will! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvGo7wfqBd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist einfach nur: 


Gruß


----------



## Asus4ever (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia - Greyhound (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ab in dem Pit und Schnauze Halten !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsNOq5wlY4A


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geiles Cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMVblf371NA


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0rxXERxjhNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich SHM so geil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1MN4pR5wXM&


----------



## Ezio_Uchiha (12. August 2012)

Ich gehe eher in die Richtung House. Gerne so etwas wie John Dahlbäck aber mein absoluter Lieblings DJ ist David Guetta (wer schonmal auf nem Konzert von ihm war weiß warum ).  Natürlich lass ich mir soetwas wie Dubstep oder Linkin Park auch nicht entgehen .


----------



## Metalic (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HU2Bt9EKb5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

und das direkt hinterher. die jungs sind live doch nicht zu schlagen!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik86ciyDaBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2cHrQKL1_m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbSz8degl6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geiler männersong! habe ich so wie einige andere rocky soundtracks auf dem handy!


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Metalic schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau das Video habe ich hier vor 10 Tagen gepostet, beim Musikgeschmack muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen

@OT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0iacr6L-tI

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Offspring noch so ein Album raushaut


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (12. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apS3XGlSuwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


__________________________________________________  _______





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLyamNaGHII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kool Keith sagt Goodbye Rap.. Und ihr seid alle Wack. You destroyed Rap





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xFAkQtvk-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6EFg5eWWlM


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4niar8KIGM


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDojELFJUb0


----------



## Takei Naodar (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xl-EqHMMzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwAgFb-WfLA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcx9yy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das teil ist super im auto!!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w00v2zVkX9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## buxtehude (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Rainald Grebe Konzert Teil 1/2 - YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KyQRAuNors

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutonium90 (13. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You breathe what I breathe
Feel what I feel
Scream when I scream

Hardcore!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4PwqxwJ8Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

INC. | METHOD OF PROOF


----------



## Fragazoid (14. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cromdale, "Claymore" und "here i am"... und bissel metal oldschool wie Iron Maiden, X-wild, Tiamat usw


----------



## timbo01 (14. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Master Blaster - Come Clean


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXWj3RngKUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tyr5_5l-w3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.:Edit:.

Noch ein gutes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocfQXa98GPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NzGgX1DihPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old School Hip-Hop. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_1exaTSnXc


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach brutal geil des Lied. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqPSI2omnBs


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.O -Summer Jam  von der Kontor Summer Jam CD  Bombenteil kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPkP4dKCyTs


----------



## Hardwell (16. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjQCvw7fVek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (16. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6q0VcgOfIQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (16. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtzvUZkOyUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTIoHrGWMQo
Sehr Geil !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReO3Zc2IQ0Q


----------



## Hardwell (17. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTt_s744AZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passend zur jahreszeit


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (18. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dubstep !!!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danger, Grand Pa greift wieder in die Oldie - Kiste
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmb-hsBciTY&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCepklVi5-I&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgM0_SO9ayg&feature https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7Ft_hXdJbo&feature
Viel Spass beim lauschen


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbAUwi4D3Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (18. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5VXMEP7hK4&feature=watch_response https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hale-B5GBkY


----------



## Metalic (18. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGSREn_ayIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFPHICcBcRo&feature   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjMP1DAKg08&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk4WRhPQuyo   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE3g2zeBVQQ


----------



## Hardwell (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6jqSXaeVBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSemARaqGqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3j_V2prPRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4GiH0g5sNA


----------



## buxtehude (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ij1AahFU2Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qou7-RxKSRM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOvM8i6VVfs


----------



## nulchking (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q5spk228R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für Rosi als Dank für seinen thread hauen wir mal hier heute alles rein was ihm gefallen könnte 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1ZRBPA8SK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqFkqn9lLUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rosi dreh auf jetzt kommen die fetten sachen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIBEo-hUARQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p0ShXsdZhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



​ 
​


----------



## Pagz (20. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was (mehr  oder weniger) ruhiges
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC2ISsZ7gSM


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich sag mal nichts dazu....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkWAcpmG7xg?hd=1


----------



## Caduzzz (20. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AAaaaah BL4CK_92 meine Ohren, Du hast es geschafft: ich setze mich nach diesem Beitrag aktiv für den "Gefällt mir nicht" Button ein 

so, bißchen Kultur





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzMSFH9g3eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (21. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Legende - alles Live, keine Samples





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBoR_tgXCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIgln5Jl4So

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBmMzabdEKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epische Party! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj4CYlZrins


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Sommer kann so schön sein. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJM96Y5EE3M


----------



## RapToX (22. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

genau das richtige nach einem miesen tag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMfIDSRavxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die ersten 10 Minuten laufen, auf gehts!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsbGbD3ia5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PF81 (23. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbGkxcY7YFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StormZ (23. August 2012)

Das Lied wo so ein Typ "heeey hey baaby,  i knooohooohooow u will be my girl" singt... Immer wieder die gleiche Musik, seit dem ich hier her nach Italien fahre wird jeden Abend das gleiche verdammen Lied abgespielt... Die Leute vom Camping platz tun mir echt leid...


----------



## Metalic (23. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bp4FWQ9Ljbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier,etwas für Verliebte.Konnte nix besseres finden.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_6IFqTof4


----------



## Caduzzz (23. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

als erstes ne überschätzte Band, aber iwie gefällt mir das Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d_LpTLXVEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


und als zweites was ich sonst so gern höre 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4MiK_VIw1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke an Sesfontain fürs zeigen - geiles Cover! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQMJCOT2wlQ


----------



## Pagz (24. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFUQzW9cFJQ
Gerade erst entdeckt


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Echt gutes Cover!  DTH halt....  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZluzn9Ud4w


----------



## Caduzzz (24. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

was zum tanzen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fq_YVbWo_48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
was zum träumen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiy0A0iEDiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
etwas verstörendes...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIuLqohNu0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

des musste jetz einfach sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8r3cWM4JII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (24. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ StormZ ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoD2zycbRiE 

und sonst:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdLluzeiWUY


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BONcpuDcrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (25. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Schäufler & Zovsky - Am Utkiek (Mollono.Bass Remix) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiDDgZOjAtw


----------



## Al3x (25. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99j0zLuNhi8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT3j-tqs07E&feature   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uN0ZyYRkHE&feature


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die 80er hatten schon einige Highlights 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7XZPhgmTaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVrP8ZwgukE


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

........






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lga1erQcwBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

​


----------



## Placebo (26. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weder die Band, noch der Song ist rechts - auch wenn der Titel das vielleicht vermuten lässt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLjN5CZL2QM


----------



## Asus4ever (26. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier mal was crankes von einem Kumpel von mir: Culcha Candela - Monsta (Minecraft PARODIE) (Deutsch) - YouTube


----------



## jeamal (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier mal was mit Inhalt! Empfehlenswert.. Sehr Interessant!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Y4yOatpt2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DTH! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUOPh_i8E9Q


----------



## Entelodon (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clJsZ48pFps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaAU8fzYrPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOxyQO3B558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Placebo schrieb:


> Weder die Band, noch der Song ist rechts - auch wenn der Titel das vielleicht vermuten lässt
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLjN5CZL2QM


 
Caliban und Rechts 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfOvV1_P9fM


----------



## moe (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRAMNWzfjcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9npf_9i7Mh8&feature  -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqnyd74jTLA&feature


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpTNTQ5RjPo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnv_gaz83kQ


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xU68TLWikhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Let´s go Murphys!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOMqmnuGxhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uuuuuh, die Heroes, von denen hab ich auch alles...meine EX stand so drauf.  

Einer meiner Favoriten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkJzemljk8s&feature=colike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3-t1jFmo0


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zLOoPOvyHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5aBar7y0f4

(ab 0:10 gehts los)


----------



## Entelodon (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPW92FVMnFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDB0dUWZUK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgSPaXgAdzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NzGgX1DihPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjtBL6jIrmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BVylYdDj6s


----------



## moe (29. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsrcb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



80er <3


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMVblf371NA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0JP_TOM_BI&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajt3eJ_Hgs0&feature


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb4QLMfOJTg


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

oh oh oooh ich bin dran





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TagI4yDwWFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNwqxuGAE6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mein Klingelton




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9u89h6TmNBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT3ttkF-lCw

So Dick !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so4E2EpXNGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Überraschung, mal nix aus dem Bodensatz. Oder doch?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv0b9yxZwb0&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o&feature


----------



## ich111 (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ezio's Family by jesperkyd on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Metalic (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ng9MRQUm4cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ahh ich würd mein mopped verschenken um die jungs live zu sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lKr8J1VEHk&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCd2Sf8VMkM&feature


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCbq40M_Ti0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Vorposter (True Monkey):
Passend dazu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCjgvz6yGxU
Das waren noch Lieder


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^ jopp das waren noch zeiten 

und um da anzuknüpfen ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2QSrlep7lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqGvlJOCDs8&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb7ifMo7wPs&feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=te7VP_uIkpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xuz94ZIPfJk&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_ukfGAd8T4&feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8I8mWG6HlmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Doc: Bist du jetzt im Elektrotrend? Von den Oldies, die du vorher immer gepostet hast hab ich trotz meines jungen Alters (18) doch einige gekannt bzw sie kamen mir bekannt vor




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogzlmuH7nuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Co3YWoqtKw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Warum das so viele mit BC2 Vietnam verbinden? Es hat zwar was mit Vietnamkrieg zu tun aber eigentlich nix mit BF, außer, dass es da vorkommt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQucy_VwcEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....gänsehaut bei den ersten riffs 

Meine jugend ist wieder ganz nahe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwPaei13D8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YdbElU7yFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Opi muss ja mal zeigen das er mehr in der Plattenkiste hat. Ich fange lieber nicht bei meiner Jugend an ( leider ist Youtube sehr geizig mit guter Mucke )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z33tH-JdPDg&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwAJXV070OY&feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

was heißt da Opi ? ...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bin ich der jüngere und kann wenigsten mit You Tube umgehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=easjtZXGPlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn Youtube es nicht auf der Pfanne hat hilft kein zaubern du junger Hüpfer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnBlst3T7bY - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEC1i0zoZ5k&feature


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Song *.* Diese Frau ♥ Hardcore ♥³
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFvoS9V-7ys


----------



## T'PAU (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwauSOVKYxI


----------



## moe (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2HYohNWlD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GQNa50V-HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Gruß


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ordo Rosarius Equilibrio*

_*A Song 4 Hate & Devotion*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kHaL_qC4dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ordo Rosarius Equilibrio

I M B E C I L E, My Idiot Lover*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmmtCqoA4_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hier mal für die HC-Fraktion: DAS hier ist "Wut im Bauch", lieber Corpspaint als gebügelte Jogginghosen und coole Basecaps..evil ins gesicht gezogen  nichts für ungut! mfg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGFLf_GINjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmpIdsPhhoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xc3q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*:of the wand & the moon: 

Absence*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKZgtSMb_LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Spiritual Front

Jesus died in Las Vegas*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0USSHqur1Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*Spiritual Front

I Walked The (Dead) Line *Live Version**_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bm6kcIN8k-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9EXelP3RWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcsvpr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*stone sour 

through glass
*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtwjZBoqcY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ghoultown

Drink with the Living Dead*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yywGI1H_oyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcu1sm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal wieder gehört seit jaaaaahren...


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YdbElU7yFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Pyogenesis 

It´s on me*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWErzho5czE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Pyogenesis 

Silver Experience*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MS69LSQP1qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Pyogenesis

Twinaleblood*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMUngnKwq-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexGen (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abend'

Was ich grade höre ? CRC - Who'll stop the rain 
Gibt leider kein orginal Video davon, nur Cover mit teilweise sogar falschen Text.

Schönen abend noch


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Pyogenesis 

Totos Africa





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=DPJL5fZdkkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_


----------



## True Monkey (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztGs2wR_B30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal die deutschsprachige Musik unterstützen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUV3KvnvT-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ljcXBTFcFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkvuDOB9XD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



------------------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwcgBVQ3rb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDPpq4qkkjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAwvyrTDCmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gtd9Bg9S85U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NJGWvOit_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC81i2M30Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das beste Lied, wie ich finde, bei dem der Text auch eine Rolle spielt, wie von Grönemeyer gewohnt


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Crowbar 

Time heals nothing*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pfcEAd22gPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*The House Of Usher

Witchcult*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNhbawDJeH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Elephant Castle 

Our Life*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBnr_vwZMK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8duDSD13Ro&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQB2F0zv0zo&feature


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi0IxNt4UEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unterstützt Lokale Band !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhfOXihjjK4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwuHtbcvTh8&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6ohaL6y_vQ


----------



## DrDave (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaad woooooooooooooooooooooooooorld
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3558642/Evergreen_terrace_Mad_world


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nice version 


Wir können ja mal das Orginal (83) mit meiner meinung der besten vergleichen ..........ja ja die zeit verändert die menschen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yN_yu10QsYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b1OwCG8WN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44CcpkRqSaI&feature - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R5X_M_7zZk&feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schon nicht übel dein Favorit - aufs nötigste reduziert und das gut umgesetzt


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ja ...minimalismus hat was 

und wenn ich schon gerade dabei bin poste ich doch gleich mal eins meiner Lieder die mich schon mein ganzes Leben verfolgt und das auch in der Version die ich genial finde.
Ich trau mich nicht zu sagen in der besten den an das orgnial kommt niemand heran ....Joy Division 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1K_3c2CfY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Ii8m1jgn_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0bIFPDs6-Q&feature


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......in dem sinne weiter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IlVKgnFWE48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich muss euch mal auf einen anderen Trip bringen, nach New York City





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVgjC5Gw8y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

New York? Null Problemo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zox2qo-wzb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

keine Chance ....jetzt bin ich auf einen unplugged trip 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7X9nrXCkVDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoESa7CE3BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVjTqE7z7lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Na gut - dann zur Abwechslung aber mal eine nette Frauenstimme




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVC8rTl7Clg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAOkA2OEaPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jqVo88Gv_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band - Mary's Place (live 2002) - YouTube.


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.............


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKRrD7xz_t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_KGp_2dWN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brauche mal wieder Abwechslung, nicht immer nur Prog House 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKZ3jTINERY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbB8yuBPQi0


----------



## Memphys (2. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EKYcAS_2ys6EKYcAS_2ys[/YT]

Ultra geil ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NxoNTy21v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r7U815y7Eo


----------



## Malkav85 (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab meinen alten Lappi mit auf die Arbeit genommen und hören endlich mal gutes Radio  

Livestream von Radio Bob, Hessen Rock & Pop


----------



## Uziflator (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3D8Lan58g0


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS8lri2p4pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXHyuuR8dpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38941751

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26477770

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xp67p

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC81i2M30Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein echt trauriges Lied, wenn man den Hintergrund kennt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5B1D4xol_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4JFN3ZvkzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMmjkYwGmEM

Auch wenn nicht ganz meine Musik aber der Text stimmt !
 A.N.A.L ( all nazis are losers)﻿


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qjiacleNqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## nulchking (4. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEG3DUshxCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bisschen die Sonne genießen =D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn_c-EetT1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geil geil!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk


----------



## Metalic (4. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PJG2J2g164

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G22X5X49VhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StackaMo (5. September 2012)

Schönsten Deutschpunk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXANG2fSbNY


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1_tyzljL2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StackaMo (5. September 2012)

@Metallic *gefällt mir sehr*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2Y73s6xVNA

Geiler Song auch wenn die Leute im Pit mir zu brutal sind

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9D6GNzpmkM

Oh man ich liebe die Musik aus Fallout 3 und NV


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1yEIaoRNhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9D6GNzpmkM
> 
> Oh man ich liebe die Musik aus Fallout 3 und NV



hmm da muss ich doch direkt das spiel nochmal auspacken


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Ertrinken 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS-_gXQ1BEE


----------



## winner961 (6. September 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Die Toten Hosen - Ertrinken
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS-_gXQ1BEE




Sabaton - In the Army now


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



winner961 schrieb:


> Sabaton - In the Army now



Bäääh, wenn schon denn schon:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5f4rUYFIM9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schönes Lied.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVjsGKrE6E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder die Jungs aus Düsseldorf.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlUzsZ4Ph8


----------



## Hardwell (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJef5WdPtz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXn3EzzYY4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pgm9uFnpeY


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZsK5WTAv_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Ja ich bin Student und die Typen die das singen auch  )


----------



## RapToX (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ND6WIRtmDa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xhgp0p

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Koi3IsEPYsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VB00GTgyxMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNFQAI2RhYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=flSb0985CZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyoqaE5I6Jc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_h88Q-XMPjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDJ8nNSntHg


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......Gun Club 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pb-5Id3Lm0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn1f2uJr8ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnHgqTbdgns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (7. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Laaaa Laaaa LaLaLaLaLaaaaaaaaaa




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXqRyNyd80Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (8. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7h7g-jv3kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oipa57zamQA

So keine Kindermusik mehr hier !!


----------



## nulchking (8. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzmUde_EK5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07SK-jwzBDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (8. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUVvKaYEeRU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBvta-094rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUMa5ZaxCG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (9. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1H40wUz-Fd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEK6xxYz3Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Pünktlich zum Saisonstart natürlich ein Packers-Song* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFm3FiVzhhk


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6SmyxPFj5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kbfeve2MF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Humor von ihm ist herrlich !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl86Po2cwEE


----------



## moe (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymkjimQyHC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lässig.


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0FxZUrIB5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIZVaBQupwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeJj7KeIei0

Na, wer hat denn hier bei Kraftwerk geklaut?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msmzXBLVJEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x905cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Das Daub (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Manowar - Stille Nacht (Silent Night German) - YouTube


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LIKE THE DOPEST DOPE U EVER SMOKED:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NNq9yqFyQ4?hd=1

P.S: Wär denkt JuliensBlog hätte Ahnung, hat selber leider keine...


----------



## Memphys (12. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8rp0IqAELU


----------



## k@k@nut (13. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W18uTMBVLvo


----------



## T'PAU (13. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fury in the Slaughterhouse - Every Generation got it's own Disease





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkl67u

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cargo (13. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nofx- Seeing Double At The Triple Rock  




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfjpa

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xgmSfiy_tY


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute zur Abwechslung mal was ruhiges. Schön ist es dennoch. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOlzcdy2pXo


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBfuaWu-E5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5TDz-C3wlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYqeVdRaKlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghost Love Score Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (15. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SlJhDW51Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



maynard james keenan... musikalisch ein gott!


----------



## k@k@nut (16. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein wunderschönes Lied.
Erinnert mich an meine Jugend.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlHp1JlkNBg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wqOOjXuEYQ


----------



## Hardwell (16. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssdLXSPh_7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (17. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bestes Lied vom neuen Album
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRFCMM3bra8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2d3ei

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmPgLCezAGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aJhNm5S9FM


----------



## Uziflator (18. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO0HyiTqVxU


----------



## Freeze82 (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30m2kVzPbIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLAnzrDVgn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDcpg6x2RYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Dusk (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKTS-rddsyc[/YT]




Warum will das net funzen?


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Assemblage 23 - let the wind erase me*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENkK1q2E-YE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dusk schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKTS-rddsyc


So klappts


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Assemblage 23 - Spark*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzhBfalx2fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JUMP THE **** UP!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNWTIcntdO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Assemblage 23 - Bi-Polar*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZL-RWsUn-ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ach ja heute auf dem slipknot trip...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGSREn_ayIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Assemblage 23 - Alone Again*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OABLaBLNJ7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dusk (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Uziflator schrieb:


> So klappts


 
Wie hast du das hinbekommen?


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Code 64 - Stasis*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-o3wYGcDXNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dada Life wie immer total krank aber geil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkbaGzZTWOg


----------



## RapToX (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eigentlich nicht so ganz mein fall, aber das ist irgendwie verdammt gut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnFaxur4gro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwqxBJa9Pzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjypLu3UDlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dusk schrieb:


> Wie hast du das hinbekommen?


 Du brauchst nur den Code hinter dem "=" in der Adresse


----------



## Metalic (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für mich die großartigste Band überhaupt. Tool-Fan seit 2001! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDlC7oG_2W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IbhQFmXsZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hyibXdOp5w


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlElHweNe-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich nicht so ganz mein fall, aber das ist irgendwie verdammt gut:
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LnFaxur4gro#!



Verdammt großartig!


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiyPRqP5glY&feature=plcp https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCL94-MsxYc&feature=relmfu


----------



## k@k@nut (20. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naja wird ja bald wieder Winter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98lJRvJoMUA


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Code 64 - Carry me home*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnXqUqOnpQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rtf (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Serum 114 - Wenn wir Abschied nehmen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATX1uFrilXw


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Rundgang um die transzendentale Säule der Singularitat*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czi5rbl0Ghw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kolle-Time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBYfZweOCU0?hd=1


----------



## DarkBlue (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mag diesen Typ einfach  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CXuwuWsxew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

corey taylor... live ist seine stimme genauso großartig!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3as6D5-pens

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




JA auch bei slipkot


----------



## B1b3r (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guardner - Cobus


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMpjWxsPXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gehört als Titellied bei "Lord of War". Total cool 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5M_Ttstbgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_Y91UVPM-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Track listing:
00:00 Land Of Sunshine 
03:44 Caffeine 
08:12 Midlife Crisis 
12:35 RV 
16:19 Smaller And Smaller 
21:30 Everything's Ruined 
26:04 Malpractice 
30:07 Kindergarten 
34:38 Be Aggressive 
38:21 A Small Victory 
43:19 Crack Hitler
48:00 Jizzlobber 
54:37 Midnight Cowboy 
58:50﻿ Easy


----------



## stayxone (22. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich wieder was neues, und kein "deine Mudda" HipHopZeugsgelumpe, Finde es toll und bringt den typischen 3p Sound.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7plI-urkohU&feature=my_favorites&list=FLuHbb5LzhlH5tWVMFtsUDWQ


----------



## k@k@nut (22. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEKbFMvkLIc


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sportfreunde Stiller - Ein Kompliment Unplugged Live @ Rock am Ring 2010





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFvuOpRzkv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (22. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnW-aht-IIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3L9fOGg9wO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HF2NAnbj58A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwDDswGsJ60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ay3VjW8qS-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Xa_1KxR-8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS_UaPrQ3DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQ2yXWi0ppw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 DAS ist noch Musik


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Mad House





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhjB3_Nl9Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpz2AWu4PZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The House of Usher - Don´t Forget*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrizFTVOA5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBXvVaU7sfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Colony 5 - My World*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyn1UgnWk6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhTSfOZUNLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Spill Canvas - The Tide*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UK6B0gKRuzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achja...die guten, alten Zeiten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqnfnpbK-xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAGerTHYYqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITYVXUvMtHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Fire Bomb





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbtpbi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuci8J3D6mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bn0ezb5p6AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8i_hXz-RJaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Ganze aus diesem Video...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph0SjLC_lqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder ein bisschen K.I.Z ausgepackt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRu-UvkWVfc


----------



## winner961 (23. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ACDC - Touch too much


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade Live gesehen und muss sagen war gut !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub9xTst6li0


----------



## Uziflator (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vbrMXQvHeQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDw8vxbQl84


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv5uvikysvM


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Bisbal - Silencio





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aHrMJrI-Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Awolnation - Sail






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaAWdljhD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yl1gKUHeRxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das hast du doch nur wegen dem Bild angeklickt!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3E6lkP7Yyhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

supa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC0u9OgDCdo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TuEUxuWR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was gibt es besseres als alten Punk?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvg5rlMbjJc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OK, haben wir auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dtUH2YSFlVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich wird hier mal etwas anständiges gepostet 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0BS_SsPWgQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGzgoSg5OZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die machen nun vorerst leider auch nix mehr 
2x gesehen und jedes mal ein Genuss !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-4TFwdfmc


----------



## Hardwell (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzw8NbWVJiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jv1Rm2BVC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QX3koSbn3W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTMrlHHVx8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Komplettes Billy Talent Album "Dead Silence" für 5€ bei Amazon. Zwar nur Mp3 Download aber bei 5 € kann man denke ich nicht viel falsch machen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caMCBCcN5KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Southern Death Cult - Moya*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DVfUlh9dDF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Project - King of my castle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwdlqquJDK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The White Stripes - Icky Thump*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLja1dwJtDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und danach den Rest vom Album.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fun-da-Mental - Cookbook D.I.Y track Banned in the U.K*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDedzd56cXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTzU02aZTmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Southern Death Cult - Apache*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HjerXFueAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Henninges (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAcxKbGwh6c​


----------



## T'PAU (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schiller mit Unheilig - Sonne (Schill-Out Version)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_2-BqAg9eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum gibt es keinen Gefällt mir nicht Button ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rlBrUZ6STM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbedVYkErl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die beste Liveshow bei der besten Band der Welt. Nein nicht die Ärzte! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W771rNYt-wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9NFs7qPwuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Once upon a Time 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8t5rAIV3WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tWwyB7A9rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (26. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cancer Bats - Diamond Mine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOKdODosgmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Deadsy - The Key to Gramercy Park*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ao1ouApBME0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTeXNW4UrJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Alltime Bond Titelsong Favorit.
 Fantastischer Song, ich kann mir nicht helfen, der geht mir jedesmal so richtig schoen unter die Haut...


----------



## k@k@nut (27. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naja,war schon alt aber immer noch cool. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfcLcDBII78


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMPu8_Fcbvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Digster DANCEFLOOR - Updated 9/19


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzvxWpCafA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wV0K26IG6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Give It All





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bO0Fow5JNZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Loreen - Euphoria





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5qURKt4maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Of the Wand & the Moon - Shine Black Algiz*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZPO0so2YB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG0oBPtyNb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kirlian Camera - The Desert Inside (long) / Lyrics - YouTube*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDLQxJZXXss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfache Spitze.Anders kann man es gar nicht ausdrücken 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCgX4ixCRcQ


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unejZM0eoq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich habe ich heute auch meine CD des neuen Albums bekommen. Jippie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgPvRSAdK6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Oh Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdINPNF2FAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Green Day - Let Yourself Go





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpsj2kkj6Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja0_aJzYv78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNCF4EngY2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoATl2_P8Wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Love the man. Always have. Always will.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Christian Death - Nazi Killer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66nIzEBa9LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEGAdEGnqKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijMI9_CI8W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Christian Death - Temple of Desire *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Se7CzTwt7NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9Jejk8UknU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sleipnir - Verlorene Träume*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DSeS6GMZX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCmxt_DkV5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Darkthrone - Norway in September *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khJu6Mzx03c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFvPMbxJ-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Calvin Harris - We Found Love (Extended Version)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3ZH5e3jams

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Goethes Erben - Zinnsoldaten*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-517hibAfkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_H23dEmO4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Death in June - All Pigs Must Die*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cUC0s0tHBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIaVbipL0ow
ROBIN BECK - Close to you - YouTube

Herrlich das dass Videotag bei mir nie funzt


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msC8HkU3dpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Joss Stone


Schade dass die Dame auf ihren Soloalben (imo) nur maximal zweitklassig geschriebene Stücke bringt. Aber zum Glück macht sie ja noch andere Sachen.




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/27647238

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da hast du recht, so ganz glücklich ist Miss Stones Auswahl da nicht immer . Eine viel bessere Version von "People get ready" ist auf Jeff Beck´s "Flash" LP mit Rod Steward; 
wenn man die zB. mit der von Stone vergleicht, fällt es auch auf.

Hier Live:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T43m6dcMk6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kennt jemand noch das(?) - O Band - A Smile Is Diamond 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Rmzco7A_kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



- Greetz -


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Noch nicht, mal hören.
Noch ein "People Get Ready"
People Get Ready (J.Period Remix) f. Aretha Franklin by benavidesb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Gefunden auf nem sehr schönen gratis Mixtape.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Aretha Franklin-Version ist sehr schön , obwohl ich sie nur auf meiner PC-Anlage gehört habe. (Onboard-Sound in 2.1 über Yamaha DSP-E580 an 2x Onkyo 2Weg + Infinity Aktiv-Sub).

Noch ´ne gute Lady - Lee Aaron: Only human




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbMAai64t9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## roadgecko (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brJozYDT0Ts


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Kennt jemand noch das(?) - O Band - A Smile Is Diamond


Türlich, welche Frage erst vor wenigen Tagen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXGL7fLzwOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoS9W9tLBAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gonjasufi - Duet - YouTube

der Gonjasufi - für mich mal wieder ein Grund gewesen Vinyl zu kaufen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du Attentäter ; - hab´ arglos deinen Link geklickt u. mußte sofort zum Infinity-AktivSub hechten um den erstbesten Regler nach links zu reissen. BassAlarm!
Direkt danach schellte es und mein Nachbar hielt mir mit schmerzverzerrter Miene die offene Handfläche hin, - darin 4 oder 5 Zahnplomben oder so. 

.. kennt das noch einer?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5prT2qiiWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bacon




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tyahtqdit7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OK keine Katzenfütterung aber .... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCsM1Am7xOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_IjvPxbeGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


> .. kennt das noch einer?


Nicht ganz so meine Wellenlänge, aber im Keller rasselt die Bartaufwickelmaschine ​


----------



## Metalic (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhQue5DpYoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNTWokU7woo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XzHpqoXzNgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Link geht natürlich nicht, einen speziellen Dank an die Gema, Sony und Co





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G22X5X49VhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiSw0PIc8ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

... etwas Ernstes und Besinnliches zum Tag des Herrn 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QeyRIyBJy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> ... etwas Ernstes und Besinnliches zum Tag des Herrn


Atze Schröder von UK ( Unknown Kingdom )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKCqrkEZBT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc9AI2T25Yk


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHagigQRKqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17FZIncZi8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOGBIbqXwYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_I_4X8AEhg


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEc3mp-ww0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jevYXDMhswQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3F3qeGUyggM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17FZIncZi8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOoi49Wmpi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BassFans - Regler nach links und reinhören! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDP2hE9pQ3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZR2p-DhSX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7BetoTTA0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mfg


----------



## Sraw (30. September 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKTpWi5itOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sly an´Robbie - Nachtschwester 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QS11d3hkJQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zur Abwechslung mal..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci40ae8BlcE


----------



## Metalic (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KiCUqGGL3VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was fürs Auge 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvnL4dtqIY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVN_h7zO54k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-O4AJVd6ZFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Walking in the Air


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder eine Prise  sexistische und provokante Texte in Verbindung mit schwarzem Humor, Ironie, Sarkasmus und Zynismus.

K.I.Z. - Freiwild

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0luFFKk2CFE

K.I.Z. - Was kostet der Fisch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ0fcP2Q7ws


----------



## Sraw (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6XhzXB3oY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@-Atlanter- here we go again ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OftPwnCwYTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weird southafrican shit


http://www.clipcartel.com/DIE-ANTWOORD-BABYS-ON-FIRE-OFFICIAL-Video.3618.html










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Uee_mcxvrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkaUsBwe0fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-f3akbE24io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Version ist besser!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzRkiFh7Rj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen Eminem schadet nicht.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSdKmX2BH7o


----------



## Metalic (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JJjVHlkETc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Michale Graves...großartig!


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Vines - Don't Listen To The Radio





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vgug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYykh2WQJz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dS_b153DkRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1EZmskNX3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kirlian Camera - I am the light (now)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViSnX1fCF2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*North Side Kings - Right or Wrong *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJ6usTE5ZGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Claus aus Pirmasens - Same*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZtjI2flJoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc_fBE8SepM


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXxRt54SP3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoUwMizzBQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILMjOx-t910

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach diversen internen Kleinkriegen und Verzögerungen nun doch da ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMk9GrKDwJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2012)

Beste Stimme dieses Jahr am Ring aber auf dem Album leider komplett kaputt komprimiert.
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=g-SsgHUzc10&desktop_uri=/watch?v=g-SsgHUzc10&gl=DE


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ESC - Totes Licht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJI_eL2pe6k


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute wieder mal etwas härtere Musik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUkw-fGnMuc


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bZkp7q19f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiumJ_nDkhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsxHkA8hT-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Etwas ruhiges um den verregneten, freien Tag sanft zu beginnen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vagDKETq5mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bääängel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mag dieses Zeug. Asking alexandria, the browning, we came as romans, wbtbwb. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MROTB0NZU6k&feature=related


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vor 3 Minuten:
Zelda - Ocarina of Time - Gerudo Valley (Matt Callisto Remix) ²
Original von Koji Kondo

Und jetzt:
Titanium/Pavane (Piano/Cello-Cover von den PianoGuys)  ³
Originale von David Guetta und Faure

²kein Link vorhanden
³auf Youtube wg. Gemastreit geblockt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich mag dieses Zeug. Asking alexandria, the browning, we came as romans, wbtbwb.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MROTB0NZU6k&feature=related


 
AA ist total Gay alter ein mal live gesehen so einen Emo ******* hoch drei. Besonders die klare Gesang ist so GAY das ich davon AIDS bekomme.
The Borwning sind oki so weiter aber der rest ist so, Arg alter mir fehlen die Worte für den schei.... .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZR7GRftfk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtOWH-eYAho

Hardcore ist was feines.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTPNhNZSWFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VyYe3Sw1BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie ich auch dieses Hipster PACK hasse...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsWS2z3n3HM


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Album ist echt der Hammer.Besser als dieses ewige Rumgeschreie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAFsoz0IH44


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciZzKhhUQ78


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vgy8vOzl-po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der neue Bondsong in voller Laenge  - schnell anhoeren, bevor er eventuell wieder gesperrt wird.

Zum ersten mal seit Jahren habe ich wieder ein bond-esques Gefuehl beim Hoeren des Main Themes.
 Wie ergeht es euch dabei?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpVHWWHNpV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUV3KvnvT-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

GENRE: LIQUID DUBSTEP


Ich feier seit längerem Enigma Dubz ziemlich heftig. Hier mal was aktuelles:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf8s5uF5Yg0?hd=1

und ein klassiker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkMwN7WPCFI?hd=1


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wat ne Stimme...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MslDnwerQRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaR11exHIpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## doodlez (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bobby Womack- Sweet Caroline


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Afrojack & Bobby Burns - Jacked 06.10.2012 [www.exQlusiv.com] by exQlusiv.com OFFICIAL on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Pagz (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> AA ist total Gay alter ein mal live gesehen so einen Emo ******* hoch drei. Besonders die klare Gesang ist so GAY das ich davon AIDS bekomme.
> The Borwning sind oki so weiter aber der rest ist so, Arg alter mir fehlen die Worte für den schei.... .



Alles in Ordnung bei dir?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPy6EEzqsqI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TN-EIKEghuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAN3d8-aMLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yi5_fSv7qXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Sch.. Youtube​


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Domino (Live in London)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jessie J - Domino (Radio 1 Live Lounge)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrLNwNg6n9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HxC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_I_4X8AEhg


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce - Halo (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tq8tK1rGpog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe mir aus dem Distant Worlds II Album "Zanarkand" gegönnt. Ich liebe dieses Stück, ein Stück Videospielgeschichte!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLnZ5jcsRpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was zum abspacken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vh-NzZMSKW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich liebe sowas mit "sinnlosen" deutschen Stimmen


----------



## Metalic (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caMCBCcN5KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfmOusfOD2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EtPS3h-Tio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Hypocrisy - Inferior Devoties *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lW2b_Dj844

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## highspeedpingu (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUjZ6xnwlZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcfvRUjW8yY


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Feinde deiner Feinde 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb2upmuGNk8


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Know Your Enemy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uN0UZ1EM-Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bg8MIapwuAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqJnfyh7FRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmHR6gTI_QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Solar Fake - More than this*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GUAbxGio6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nickelback - Rockstar (uncut)

Rockstar (Explicit) Video | tape.tv


Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Pride & Fall - December​*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PbiAzmJzWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





WE ARE IN DECEMBEEEEEEEEEEEEEER MOTHER FUCKARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7UZuMfgtiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Seabound - Avalost *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7s9NE6TCmEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ...


 
Der Below Zero Mix von Pride & Fall "December" ist auch ein geiles Stück Musik! Leider weiß das auch die GEMA, welche hierzulande alle Videos löschen/ blockieren lässt...


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich kenne leider nur das hier gepostete Original... 

BTT: Damit auch mal meine Oma zum Zuge kommt... 

*Die Heimatsänger der Pro Seniore Residenz Pirmasens*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-pTTyErQhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38pS9gjpbKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXWedISxNNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich kenne leider nur das hier gepostete Original...


 
Gibt's hier für günstig zu kaufen. Ich find's besser als das Original. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iOApdAhC3Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTpwlF7nca0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

Cool! Thx! Werd ich mal checken!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMZvnZ7wErQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

hehe, wieder Zeit für Elektronik?

 dann lobpreiset Kirlian Camera 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZsdu-snSTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
und, leider nur kurz:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c13e9dImYn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfP9yS-clbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRgXPNsWlFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFW4S-R9j9A


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fliehende Stürme - Maschinentrauma*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCoZvlEiqHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ah_nIaf48BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntoMKM0ToP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0_2vmkTmf0

Hier wie heißt der song bei 3:09


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Altes Fieber





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQYypFMTQcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein genialer Rapper 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEKc-vNv_rU


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPQPO9OFtBM


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap2lrsk_71g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Daniel Morgenroth - Oben und unten *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbr8M98s8Og

*Gavlyn - What I Do*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JELwIujC5-U

*Flow & Zeo, Velkro - Higher *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyMRzwxMmqQ


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKRJfIPiJGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z Ft. Beyoncé - Forever Young





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpvVv8ssBtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSvkfy3ddrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnkHwKSfr0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_67JHBTQ08g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

he doc .....bock auf rock   (das wollte ich schon lange mal posten )






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Du3WxrMytJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Langsam vergeht die Lust, auf Youtube wird ja immer mehr gesperrt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHjqsuHyiZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yf0pnckcoXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aber nur der kommerz müll 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxMxE420uQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgPvRSAdK6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drgc542-IpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



> aber nur der kommerz müll



Nö mittlerweile greift auf quasi jeden Bereich zu, so daß fast nur Live erreichbar ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT3ttkF-lCw

Das war gesten einer der Besten Shows die ich bis jetzt hatte !
Einfach nur So geil !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFHNH6059wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbb1ktf7ahQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XRlk7CS6eo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4qh_9vH1Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_fbkxFGCX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unbedingt anhören! Lohnt sich



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMMsk7MliAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDj_8Mf6uwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Slash & Myles Kennedy _The Conspirators_
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocalyptic_Love


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - G4L





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1v6l82yuUk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mkidP2OUCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3oDVDyOrAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Santé - Homegirl (Rampa Remix)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnhMNOWxLYw

*Stereo Express feat. Ruben Block - Sweet Dreams ( Original Mix )*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-619Ke6pR2A


----------



## Sn0w1 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei mir läuft aktuell das neuste Album der Monsters of Liedermaching, schon ein paar Tage draußen aber trotzdem der Hammer, grade da endlich auch die Französische Kleinstadt und die Ballade vom Heißluftballon aufgenommen, nachdem zumindest Die Französische Kleinstadt schon seit Jahren existiert, und veröffentlicht wurden, nachdem man sie nur auf den Konzerten hören konnte. Wieder dabei sind natürlich wie immer Frische Mische und Burger von den Schröders.

Laterne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5TcN5z8Ksto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Französische Kleinstadt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIm0cPAO25Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Für alle die die Monsters nicht kennen hier ein Vollzitat mit Quellenangabe zur Band von Monsters of Liedermaching - Die erste Liedermacherband Deutschlands

Sechs ziemlich unterschiedliche Songschreiber und Sänger und  Bühnenaktivisten und Typen – und die auch noch alle in einer Band. Geht  das? Vor allem: Wie geht das? „Das Ego wird gefüttert bei uns – aber  auch mal ein bisschen zertreten“, bringt Totte es auf den Punkt. Und  Fred ergänzt, es gehe „nur mit viel Rücksicht und Toleranz und  na-lass-ihn-mal – ich hab ja auch meine Macke.“ Ego hin, Macke her: Es  geht also. Und zwar so gut, dass Burger, Fred, Labörnski, Pensen, Rüdi  und Totte als Monsters Of Liedermaching (MOL) nun schon ihr fünftes  Album unter die Mitmenschen bringen können. Ganz ohne Hype-Maschine und  Medien-Mache und Casting-Torturen. 

  Deshalb wurde „Schnaps & Kekse“ wie schon seine vier Vorgänger  live vor treuem und immer noch  wachsendem Publikum aufgenommen – ohne  Netz, aber manchmal ganz schön doppelbödig. 16 neue Lieder bzw. noch  nicht von den Monsters gespielte (und zwei Ansagen), die es wieder mal  in sich haben. Die oft verdammt komisch sind. Aber deshalb nicht gleich  Comedy. Die auch mal traurig sind. Aber deshalb nicht gleich nur  sentimental. Die schon mal skurril sind. Aber deshalb nicht gleich nur  ein Fall für Außenseiter. Die manchmal richtig derbe sind. Aber deshalb  nicht gleich unterste Schublade. Obwohl…
  Wann, wo, wie das losging? Na, natürlich im ganz, ganz heißen Sommer  2003. Auf’m Rathausmarkt in Hamburg. Fred sollte da im  „Rockspektakel“-Rahmen spielen und dachte sich: Mensch, gibt bestimmt  mehr Spektakel (und mehr Spaß), wenn mehr von uns da oben sind. Man  kannte sich halt. Weil die eine ex-Band (von Burger) mal einen Song der  anderen ex- Band (von Fred) gecovert hatte. Auch aus gemeinsamen Duos  und gemeinsam durchstandenen Konzert-Katastrophen vor Menschen, die dann  doch nur kurz Zeit hatten (weil das Essen wartete). Und weil sich  irgendwann doch fast alle bei den Liedermacher-Festivals dieser Republik  über den Weg liefen. „Die Kollegen“, erinnert sich Totte, „sollten’s ja  schon immer geil finden – auch wenn’s noch garkeine Band gab. Und  deshalb funktioniert das auch nur mit gleich sechs Frontleuten – weil  sie hier Kompromisse machen, die sie sonst nicht machen würden.“ 

  Aber nochmal zurück nach Hamburg. Wo es super lief. Trotz  Jahrhunderthitze. Trotz Null-Probe. Vor allem war da dieses starke  Gefühl aufgekommen, „fast wie inner Band zu spielen“, und das verlangte  dann einfach nach mehr. Und weil diese teils schon gut gereiften, doch  im Herzen immer jungen Männer sensibel sind für innere Belange, bekam es  auch mehr. Die erste gemeinsame Probeklausur (bei Burger in Bad  Gandersheim). Die erste gemeinsame Tour. Das erste gemeinsame Album. Vor  allem bekam dieses Gefühl jede Menge neue Lieder. Und jede Menge  Menschen, die diese Lieder und das, was die Monsters mit ihnen und mit  sich und dem Mädchen aus der 1. Reihe und dem Zwischenrufer aus der 11.  so anstellen, zu lieben begannen. 
  Und weil diese Liebe wuchs und wuchs und wuchs, sind die längst auch  Rockfestival-erprobten MOL in diesem Frühjahr echt grad schon zum 20.  Mal durch deutsche Clubs zwischen Konstanz und Hamburg, Leipzig und  Aachen gezogen. Es war mit 19 Konzerten ihre bisher längste Tour am  Stück. Und auch die bisher luxuriöseste. Zuvor hatten sie sich im  schwarzen „Sprinter“ zum nächsten Auftritt gekämpft, der längst so  legendär war, dass er Polizeikontrollen irgendwie magisch anzog. Diesmal  stand stets der Nightliner abfahrbereit. „Traumhaft“, schwärmt Fred  immer noch. „Du fällst halt ins Bett  – und wachst quasi im nächsten  Club wieder auf.“ Und zwischendurch wurden vermutlich noch Schnaps und  Kekse gereicht…

  So heißt jedenfalls das neue Album, welches die MOL bei der  Gelegenheit aufgenommen haben. Nicht weil sie es nicht anders könnten.  Sondern weil sie es nicht anders wollen. „Was soll ich im Studio mit  Click-Track im Ohr?“, fragt Fred. „Wir machen halt nur Live-Alben,  gemeinsam mit unserem Publikum. Das war die erste Idee und die erste  Entscheidung.“ Ohne die Leute "klingt das halt doch steril“, ergänzt  Totte. Da nehmen sie eine mal eben verstimmte E-Saite im Eifer des  Gefechts doch gern in Kauf. „Wir sind einfach ne Konzertband, die dieses  Konzertgefühl dokumentieren will.“ 

  Was dem Sextett auf „Schnaps & Kekse“ auch deshalb wieder so gut  und dabei noch mal ein bisschen neu gelingt, weil „die Reize noch  dichter“ geworden sind, wie der Liedermaching-Pionier Götz Widmann  (Joint Venture) die Entwicklung der MOL mal beschrieb. Ein Lied wie  „Dauertrauer“ kann exemplarisch dafür stehen. Es ist lustig, abseitig  und gefühlvoll zugleich – und führt en passant noch den Beweis, dass  diese Sechs nicht nur hintereinander, sondern auch miteinander ziemlich  dufte singen können. Doch auch darüberhinaus gibt’s hier immer noch  verdammt viel zu hören, was man anderweitig – Liedermacher hin oder her –  sonst nicht zu hören bekommt. Mitsing-Gassenhauer wie „Laterne“, die  junge Eltern immer noch in sich hineinschmunzeln lassen werden, wenn sie  nächsten Herbst wieder die Lichtlein ihrer Kleinen entzünden. Oder  herrlich beschwingte Zungenbrecher wie „Timing“. 

  Die MOL lüften das ewige Rätsel tiefer Zuneigung („Ich hab dich  lieb“), vermessen die Jahre mal ein bisschen anders („Lebensmüde“) und  auch die Physiognomie („Französische Kleinstadt“). Sie kennen die  Schamgefühle, die aus moderner Kommunikation erwachsen können („Das  Sims“) und auch die Angst vorm Postmann („Der kleine Brief“). Voll aus’m  Alltag gleich nebenan gefischte Beziehungsschoten („Meine Freundin hat  ‘nen ander’n“, „Julia“) haben hier ebenso ein Zuhause wie Punk ohne  Bierernst und Pogo als Hörspiel („Sie heißt „Hey“ / „Alsterstaat“).  Nicht zu vergessen: diese wirklich atemberaubenden Abnehmvorschläge in  „Salamandervorhautdiät“, die nebenbei noch tiefe Einblicke in die  Kleintierwelt offenbaren. Wie sagt Fred? „Genau genommen is es  eigentlich krank.“ Aber wer nimmt’s schon gern genau? Vor allem, wenn da  noch ein richtig nettes „Reste trinken“ ansteht  –  eine wunderbar  melancholische Alk-Odysee als ultimative Schlussnummer. 

  Sechs ziemlich unterschiedliche Songschreiber und Sänger und  Bühnenaktivisten und Typen -  könnten die in einer Band mit „Schnaps  & Keks“ womöglich sogar in den Charts landen? Geht da was? Sagen wir  mal so: Bei diesen Monsters Of Liedermaching sollte einen wirklich  garnix mehr wundern…

PS: In die Album Charts haben es die Jungs geschafft!


So long
Sn0w1

PPS: Ich empfehle euch übrigens auch einmal ein Konzert, es lohnt sich wirklich. ca 3 Stunden und Stimmung ohen Ende. Sowohl ruhige als auch laute. Das für ca 20 € +-5€


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4k8hbwHgQ4

Es war gerade so geil Leute !
Wenn die chance habe die Live zu sehen macht es !


----------



## brjonas (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Drops of Jupiter - Train





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPE32XVKlTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Absurd - Mourning Soul*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LV74d55Jvek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgz_vmwEp_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bpVyM5tyfA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk8ddLNoebM


----------



## MonGoLo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K.I.Z. ....
erks... da weeß ich ja warum ich hier nüscht mehr poste 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ys1rRnG6vzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KX1LBADDICk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@*Sn0w1*
hä? bist du n promoter oder vom street team?


----------



## moe (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExCyrDiwVy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mARh6UTr72E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpDUZqSVqhI


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das frivole Burgfräulein - Lied Nr. 1 (Ein schöner Tag)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ntFyVf88IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Rimshox - Still Here*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G-mbuNVbf4


----------



## Entelodon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1fC2EFSAqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1m82C1_dIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jjPGpaNWU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wws7mnMewPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOxyQO3B558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrF-iSggUVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7RIHVuY82g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKKt2KHE53U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkysjcs5vFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHELLDIVER


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BeKqgeZ40B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier auf Nachtschicht geht leider nur 1live


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6foOmMv5yIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Aiboforcen - Shadows​*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEp7WMWVZLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP285i8xYr4


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Edge of Dawn - Elegance*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43bZCsSMmzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*David Bowie - Bring me the disco king*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yeZmGVsi_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chjZt3HZW24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeeQkTKrejQ


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZZuIK-50NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Cells" by "The Servants"  Sin City-Soundtrack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8qlOH0jGeE


----------



## Hardwell (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RAdmDPahyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*LAKE OF TEARS - House Of The Setting Sun





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6eu_PVAeKEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Hardwell (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Icon of coil - Shelter (soman mix)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nUvVu5nFLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## 3NR4G3 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trailerpark - Selbstbefriedigung (sry, heißt nunmal so )

Aus dem Album CrackstreetBoysII, erst heute erschinen und gekauft


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Apoptygma Berzerk - *****





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=xc-1PG_eYQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMcNzjzw63I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgqyVzj5kg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiNMoiUM_ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vf43LCtGrj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVXoC-95zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyG2VMcCcG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-2iDdR9ihg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7j1QUV0E1jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0l1TpCOp3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Madrugada - Majesty (live)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rDIh3dsH1BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
großartig!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7exg7aPZBNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6g2BoHQGwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*David Bowie - Bring Me the Disco King (live)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=qlwtCkUnZHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMl8zz6ZwPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSwilU0kJF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deimos (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t63iAnAVN7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ ​


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Altes Fieber (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UT3mT9oM1fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr schön
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8KgDaS4oCs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JL0q8o-IAc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zia0eQYVpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot mal anders.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkFHlAdGGV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKhihqT0raQ


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Monica feat. Rick Ross - Anything (To Find You) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NymW1p0jsLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da lohnt es sich auch mal wirklich das Video zu verlinken.




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26596218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Are we the Waiting





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymSMqWPb7Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Green Day - St. Jimmy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRu0O1J3Y4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*MachOne - NVDW - Nicht Von Dieser Welt*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEHntTg4ZS0

*Ruste Juxx & Kyo Itachi - No Prints feat. R.A. The Rugged Man

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8_Ddw0H0YA​


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dek9Y5pe9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSzxryAS7n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zUh7EARJhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMkEpL91rIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Schallplatte hab ich auch noch bei mir liegen, viele wissen ja gar nicht mehr, was das ist ​


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Von einem alten Arbeitskollegen erhalten: And also the Trees - Lady D'Arbanville





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA4Bb-ChPWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

siehe Screenshot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und


The Vines - Don't Listen To The Radio





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1L4Rjg80Xjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pidokakU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qj58nbn35bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeICc1wJsZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bWq0Jtwjr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rivf9yfRtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YdbElU7yFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwPaei13D8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnxWC6_8_M0


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPar2KARcOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDN4awrpPQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T09hBGGpSjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jump up and bounce down Version 2.0 by FantomenK on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Super genial.


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzaSH0M2wHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09LTT0xwdfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qSpvcKerGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlecTBevmzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-se32Ba8B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> siehe Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
don't listen to the radio ist ein geiler song  (u.a auch in flatout 2 vertreten...)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke an die Forza Horizon Demo! Eargasm.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD40VXFkusw?hd=1


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqqCGkw6E_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVS55EzWTMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOdfV1EjUgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76NUQwoi840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



flatout 1 und 2 wieder draufhauen und autos zermürben, mein ziel für morgen abend...


----------



## Entelodon (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cad2JYi4F0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...immer noch mein lieblingssong ever!!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSEovw5-bbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCYcpU-80u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3g8JXAJz-jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5p3MvwYdnLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. JAY Z - Talk That Talk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F9qyUp5dpo&feature


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKfIQWGoc9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7aOWIFgIZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oE2KwRJG2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zebrahead - Falling Apart

Zebrahead - Alone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQ2feh0LLhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFefV2_KDE4


----------



## Gatsch (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_S9VvJM1PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO9c2gzywJo


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRHTwJQlZPo


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAf1_6KglIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Cathedral - Solitude (Black Sabbath cover)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_GnV_on_lwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1mPY9z4kvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr gut ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3Etc3BYm5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTLcNHYvAjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Vond - Suicide is Painless






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NZPhsAyybhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcqtpusVfGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Coldworld - Suicide





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=OSe4MRpesG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49WfRO3asmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vc-b-t6RCvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Spell of Destruction-Burzum cover- Acoustic Guitar





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=DNdgKyFupq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

neues pic scholle ? ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BWQxLIsvQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjVbH2hCONM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - A Lost Forgotten Sad Spirit





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uyRUbC6F_Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder etwas romantisches
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wTxqHbJOzg


----------



## moe (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADF7HTBNrJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3oDVDyOrAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Evqwt_hef9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxM-jrdB5yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NM0POArnCOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bne93 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STICK TO YOUR GUNS: This is More - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEFb6yfFNM

waren Live echt der hammer !


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.O. feat. U-Jean - Summer Jam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8-6GCu1KWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqJgE0P4drE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxC4eotgs3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.............






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVXoC-95zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLeflMWMJ8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bass aufdrehen und genießen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjSyG6qksOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Wenn ich punkte für the sexys Voice vergeben könnte... 
würde sie hierfür die volle Punktzahl von mir bekommen ​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyG2VMcCcG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin eher dafür




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mtlDc072cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMN6CuB6R1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz4MzJTeL0c&feature=plcp - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAV5Z9OitS4


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qW8baWAF8zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ja, ja, die schönen alten Zeiten, Suicidal for Life. 

Mfg


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geiler text 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SfkwZEL6E9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es wäre ja schön wenn man funktionierende Links einstellt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6O1jwqEmjKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LO3jBivegxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-XYBJOKNMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSIAxi0NHfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Dr. Bakterius

Falls du mein erstes Video meinst: Es ist das offizielle und das einzige Video hierzu. Der Link funktioniert auch, ich aber leider nichts dafür, dass zwei Organisationen sich nicht einig sind. Alternativ findet man aber hier einen Upload Titanium / Pavane von The Piano Guys | Song | Kostenlose Musik, jetzt anhören

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRVvFYppU0w


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfRX3on6ToE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_T4lzDUxNlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Domino (Live in London)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fa2TIXrwWbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eer64g1HUj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUOpQwsc0dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Slash Feat. Iggy Pop - Were All Gonna Die

Slash Feat. Ian Astbury - Ghost


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied rockt!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfOdWSiyWoc


----------



## Hardwell (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-R8c7M1FjSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute, für Halloween 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyP1cyQXwX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1oJiPOwslw


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stricken, immer wieder fein




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bp4FWQ9Ljbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzoyDILKlhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Emeli Sandé Read All About It (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sXTI6hp6MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

....Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae23oi9sxYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatsch (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGJ562ltrVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.......





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TehjTZRy48o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unknown Mizery - Empty Bucket

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG4qrNEnzvM

UNKNOWN MIZERY | NO PEACE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEBHhUWOw0


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEwF7-PuQV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2qbikc5lUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPoEA43cqKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l17TSkXvDec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qV9Gi2B47gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcFctxzAWME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BWBrcF7sWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9lWfAemdNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3SzI92FDFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein genialer Künstler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOytKU9cBNA


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_MZrdbEyOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxyhAxN9bnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Coe_wroe9J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7N1NqQRbVzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7n3j9pkxThs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

​


----------



## OddGunner (1. November 2012)

Dr. Dre - California love


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsYzwW4V-AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-w6jYgdNE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GVTXOh04VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OddGunner schrieb:


> Dr. Dre - California love




Wir wollen funzende Links, da könnte man auch gleich nur die Noten posten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MRu8N2K0NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xkk8pGYaD7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OddGunner (1. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GVTXOh04VY&feature=related
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=597380"/>
> 
> Wir wollen funzende Links, da könnte man auch gleich nur die Noten posten



App


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZajOgxaZy-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ckt2U9PMKog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xkk8pGYaD7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würd am liebsten 1000 mal auf "Gefällt mir" drücken. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU1BlSgTXxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4a7-bMhaxSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Qs2bGH4-Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Macht richtig Laune, auch wenn Herr Hansen nicht singen kann​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGPyUSVtpZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNxg2z8NAXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvkKGV5p8zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJJrIQsCTcQ

R.I.P MITCH


----------



## Professor Theorie (1. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jXWgJHyLws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein paar Klassenkameraden von mir...

wirklich empfehlenswert, mal reinzuhören und zu -schauen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbBxrPCClyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als Musik noch Musik war


----------



## moe (2. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHbrKjK_hKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dr2MFjMv-Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (2. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Als Musik noch Musik war







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzsDHtzx6tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## k@k@nut (2. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTvwp8VqATg


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Professor Theorie schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gefallen mir die zwei


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pG-JA-5xE1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. November 2012)

Armed and Dangerous von Airbourne


----------



## k@k@nut (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naja,ist nicht unbedingt meine Musik.Irgendwie süss die beiden. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ2-ndzN4To


----------



## Hardwell (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkpwshZiXxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73Za2PVVDcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZzaVfQYUbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54GUbY32CwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Mfg


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgABe6URT_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw6HcfIjZzY


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Death in June - Rose clouds of Holocaust





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=vjWacM9s7rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Oh Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_05XAPR8q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Green Day - American Idiot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJezfP2q9oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Das frivole Burgfräulein - Lied Nr. 1 (Ein schöner Tag)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ntFyVf88IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Death in June - All pigs must die





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6cUC0s0tHBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sandé - Next To Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nwdjQmc_N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Emeli Sandé - Read All About It Pt. III (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q03E7oTc5qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nBtQRmwueA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvbPZ_PLILk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was ganz anderes... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEOJQawykD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lake of Tears - Demon You / Lily Anne - Live at the Gloria, Helsinki





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rnweQ_EgRKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2E34hRziQcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weil gerade eine Doku auf Arte über Joy Division läuft 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Ii8m1jgn_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei mir ist Spacenight




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnD8l1s2rcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3wEaLTfoA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCAdjzI0uso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee3I-vzu8cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein schöner Song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVlgZQIkk0I


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PzYchedelic & Billy The Kidd - PRESS PLAY





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSMzjHlMfq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino - Blablabla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino: The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hot Chip - Flutes


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6npYyg_BjTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. November 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbW7KmRcwPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mfg


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MslDnwerQRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Plus die CD und die DVD geshoppt


----------



## Research (6. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kuusou Mesorogiwi Mirai Nikki OP
Marylin Manson This is Haloween (Souleater)


----------



## MistaKrizz (6. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RunGP6vLzWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Flux Pavilion - Daydreamer (ft. Example) [Dillon Francis Remix]
Kann einfach nicht aufhören dieses lied zu hören! 


MFG


----------



## Hardwell (6. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LW0JtUNbAZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

One T + Cool T - The magic key





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQV-0fwwCQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wamdue Project - King Of My Castle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FItqQv9S5Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckBWUEq0V60


----------



## coroc (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibts besseres...Zum Beispiel klassischen Speed Metal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOS0ax8RBrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hilfe...Kann nicht aufhören


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfcWzpXkmKU


----------



## DarthLAX (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...voice of the teacher - by the teacher (bin grad in der (berufsfach-)schule)

mfg LAX
ps: gibt keine langweiligere "musik" - zumindest nicht wenn der typ unterrichtsgestaltung nicht mal vom hörensagen her kennt!


----------



## Bene11660 (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5VJX9kYf3Q
Richtig Geil


----------



## Hardwell (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thDfTYgQtSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQMJCOT2wlQ
Wundervolles Cover!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCJLa4fA9XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcCtleR9B-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sfVScGnC48
Original
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1AiypRfTfc


----------



## Inspektorhegele (8. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Lanegan- Burning Jacob's Ladder - YouTube


----------



## brjonas (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bin zur zeit verrückt nach diesem lied. hab es das erste mal in der assassins creed 3 werbung gehört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Thbsg9i2mZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Riva Starr & Ramon Tapia - Freedom (Original Mix)


http://soundcloud.com/rivastarr/riva-starr-ramon-tapia-freedom​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

Ich weiß nicht warum mir das gefällt! Ob ich echt sonst nur Hardcore/Metalcore höre !!


----------



## coroc (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mags nicht

Ich mag sowas:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Uu3GdHKl-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_660Qf-8gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRfc_Y_AsLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3ctgfoU9zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trivium - Dusk Dismantled!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kU6-NrUZG_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (9. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDZffvytUKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9qqLrdOzDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8708310/Ich_kann_fliegen_Mich_kann_nur_Liebe_retten


----------



## coroc (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zoCZ4QhOdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Am 13.12 live in Nürnberg 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWsZy5Nomb0


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfc_Y_AsLo&feature=related


Dito


----------



## GxGamer (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieso gehen meine Kopfhörer nicht lauter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDi_niGldA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMzMejnMZC8



Sorry fast vergessen...
ist von mir ^^ .


----------



## pedi (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arik Brauer - Warum ist er so dumm - YouTube
Arik Brauer - Köpferl im Sand - YouTube

dürfte nicht allzu bekannt sein, ist aus den 1970er jahren, aber auch heute noch aktuell.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXQSgNBo51o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (10. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wir mal wieder Zeit für gescheite Musik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=looSwGHulFI


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

höre gerade einen Trance-Mix auf Youtube
Progressive Trance from 1998-2000 (part 3) - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

P!nk - Try





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xu8fhu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audioslave - Your Time Has Come





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVS55EzWTMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSJUrKzfN8#


----------



## Almdudler2604 (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25790380

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anti-Flag
Die Typen sind einfach perfekt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d57MXuqLFSI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VSHMZ2Ixa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also auf so was muss ich schon aus Prinzip was anderes posten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY739pyjPJg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc9LkE0vpvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXfTX8NHDbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uhZuAnPPVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Andy Moor - Fake Awake (The Blizzard remix) full mix - YouTube
Benya ft. Penny Nixon - Serendipity

Genre: Progressive Trance


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvyApmRX0FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zS2xl0GAv3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## silence52mj (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against, But tonight we dance


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein 1A Dubstep-Song: Deranged by CruciA by Dubstep.NET on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Fette Beats!


----------



## k@k@nut (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geil!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPxlenE-kic


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich liebe einfach nur Parkway Drive
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9QoYujrQFI


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcHtda9jYZg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LwEZqS9_-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sPj0Ic8KQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oD6tMCdMJJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYkQMJcif-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aug6Fnqtby0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFxOENdPz8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyss7DvuixI


----------



## Painkiller (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1QUZzeZoPQ


----------



## Tino1990 (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

gerade in diesem Moment höre ich Billy Talent. Geile Band und live auch der Hammer!!!


----------



## Asus4ever (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sub Focus - Could This Be Real (Joker Remix) - YouTube
*-*
und Imagine Dragons, Radioactive HD - YouTube
Feier ich irgendwie grad  (Man kennts ja aus diversen AC3-Trailern und so )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMmNVrrQ6uE


----------



## Almdudler2604 (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRt2i6WZjh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr geile Lieder dabei


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RirdzZM9Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quali ist leider nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Pagz (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Na also jetzt wird hier mal langsam gute Musik gepostet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4pH2Dls4Bc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1kDmnHyOBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (13. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...SLF





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8iSLb5j6us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=83_HklZ92R4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuZmGQWAOu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (14. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Na also jetzt wird hier mal langsam gute Musik gepostet
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4pH2Dls4Bc


 
Hört sich voll an wie Rise Against


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8XnWUmxczs&feature=related


Einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Entelodon (14. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amplifire - Perfect Goodbye


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhldbymXK-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZCE2683Ui4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5YavrqE4XU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Zutons - It's The Little Things We Do






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ownlP2Dn3nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KatanaxXx (15. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBBmJ_pXmLw


gruss


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*VNV Nation - Carry you





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=CvXN3zS3Eyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Bene11660 (15. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnd2BhJW_PQ
Das Leben ist zu kurz für langsame Musik!


----------



## k@k@nut (15. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eine grossartige Band! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG7UkRa3Agg


----------



## Metalic (15. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Em2yKkxT_OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx4OSOUMC8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDv3RzG0jpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmXG7k5hcM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Savajin (17. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_jp6cM3NgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k0ma (17. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fever Ray - Keep the Streets empty for me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will gerade Party total !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQIoWHmWK1o


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Natalia Kills feat. will.i.am - Free 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K2r5mmktLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wamdue Project - King of my castle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwdlqquJDK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6v8iSdUm0


----------



## moe (18. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3rd Strike - Redemption





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vnOx_o4r50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@Crimson: Geile Band, die kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Funker Vogt - Survivor





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNsfj4CPTVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (19. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum sind mir Porcupine Tree vorher als großer Tool Fan noch nie aufgefallen? 
Gerade entdeckt diesen kleinen Schatz.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9OLIzr66us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach Pornorap. Das waren noch Zeiten .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYvVoJMdlAM

P.S: Ist nicht indiziert!


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/#/beitrag/video/1577718/zdf@bauhaus:-Casper


----------



## Dusk (19. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=poSJ03KX9A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4pmlo1Kd3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Llt6kyAdHZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Babuum Remix Version - Körpa Klauz - Körper Klaus - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6flKBpKiao&feature=relmfu


----------



## CSOger (21. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Metalic schrieb:


> Warum sind mir Porcupine Tree vorher als großer Tool Fan noch nie aufgefallen?



Da könnte das auch was für dich sein.
http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Karnivool/Goliath


----------



## k@k@nut (21. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CKtSY5yfvM


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino - L'Amour Toujours 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2SB_OOugjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrokN5QcJas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gmoca7tO-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cwyPj9Btc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Mfg


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfSyxvkPvks


----------



## XT1024 (22. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Debris 
und wenn _Pepper_ jetzt noch passenden Text hätte 

Da frage ich mich doch, wer entscheidet denn was in den Papierkorb wandert? Auf den 35-45 Minuten langen ähh kurzen Alben wäre durchaus noch Platz


----------



## bingo88 (22. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Webstream von Trancebase.fm


----------



## Amigo (22. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* The Cardigans - My Favourite Game (KlangKuenstler Remix) 

Tinush - Trampelpferd (Original)*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SscTVwbIbuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkmVYOpGguc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sk2BPP49GgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JsycaquS9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDvr08sCPOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieder mal etwas härtere Musik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Jjy3Zy7kk


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHIVERZ B2B VODEX FT BEEZY @ RESIST#2 on Vimeo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h05RVo1B7qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NvrWciHrBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das neue Album ist echt ​


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDR_8O2ALeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0FBDaP3mrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vinnie Paz feat. Shara Worden - Keep Movin On - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2qfZesr11s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2frJ3e0hxPE&feature=endscreen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2frJ3e0hxPE&feature=endscreen


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

..........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p0ShXsdZhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGJV6cJkFcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FBaxEUkjbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein griff ganz tief in meiner Kiste ........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZN4qLSwS5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3Ka6zUP8L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03ePbjRMjsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weird Dutch Scooter Song - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJSI0FDVZxU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ich 15 (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/21791285

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kero81, echt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S23ESzVTANA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Auch mal in der Kiste gewühlt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imf25Squ8ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Nachschlag:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTQlmjS-JYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMi9FniA19E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (24. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7596331/ABS_Weisst_Du


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17FZIncZi8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Bwvv_Nr9rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMPu8_Fcbvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Underoath - Reinventing Your Exit





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1x8xv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (24. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vu8c8XExXVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXgB-omnYhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eJgTUUw4Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xusC01JShvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D' Agostino - Blablabla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino - L'Amour Toujours





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2SB_OOugjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D´Agostino - La Passion





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNe2Z2oiWFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.............





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBlAdApfK9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein schon etwas älteres Lied
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNwkN9vrUYY


----------



## Abufaso (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLg27jZW_y8


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Projekt - King of my Castle (Roy Malone´s King Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64hHbAEGdyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ljf-EpjBZ70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Großartig!! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1ZMKfFHU3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTOLMbKjLeY

Wie ich früher diese art von Musik gefeiert habe.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellen McLain - Still Alive





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36reZ9-3VK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MonGoLo (27. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf-Jli_t4fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGx4g5WxK68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (27. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHoH9662jQc


----------



## k@k@nut (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur geil das Lied 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ04WbgI9rg


----------



## _VFB_ (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haha jetz hats die Gema gesperrt  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFM_OSJc4NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also wer auf ECHTEN guten Rap steht muss sich unbedingt Mad Child von den Swollen Members geben! Einfach nur richtig gut der Kerl!

Monster - Madchild - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOSfqBI6ORg&feature=BFa&list=PL4F5B1D2F8F3CB49A


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYNeRUeb0DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvZPvPbhTgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-K038-0tF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Version, die es gibt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j803Fl-aLEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Snitch - Is This The End


Leider kein Video dazu gefunden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3d9HQv5jqko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lLvtydTM78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7_24HFQV-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYYm1zL0cg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-e67VCGCOjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25y1MoWsWW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO6h2_CBLPE


----------



## DrDave (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KvphaUYqgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u79gZZehIQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DrDave schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Texas in July *.* <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU7jb7FCguk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmLgI5wLsy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FUpxutpXVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TankCommander (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Super hübsche Mädels.....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3i00QRM2eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alte Zeiten.....schön wars früher! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40hReAGpj04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tracid damals als Live gesehen.....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA8b4YFXlhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd5x-tKOr6U


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mimtJ1WAfYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UgrW5_5Oaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audioslave - Your Time Has Come





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVS55EzWTMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rise Against - Give It All





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYGYpIRG1lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSxbyeUBck8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-HR67tj2G8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJx1P3k7oIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Tracid damals als Live gesehen.....



Oh ja, Kay Tracid hatte ein paar gute auf Lager... 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5566832/Kai_Tracid_Conscious







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AXpUsdH7Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-fbkYcBV_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh5g7KY0b9Y


----------



## k@k@nut (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojC0mg2hJCc


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ3m2CrB_54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Turisas - End of an Empire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWFHyJ7JGV4

Ziemlich episch^^


----------



## k@k@nut (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Foo Fighters rocken!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONkiLR5Ehys


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9TVu7n6Es


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgWmUXwPpDY


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zu guuut! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8tTgIHk3JM

Noch besser! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHKJk9fAbkE


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWwo7M-MFfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mfg


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9u2CUTmXqJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cl88QEll-Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0dnp5E8FMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ab gehts .........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FRZLLLhV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6TVnHIA_sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lets Fetz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

schakalak 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pf_R4_yvQOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Töööröööh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQrWTQBZPo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bumm ..bamm ...bah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KUVJO8LzSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qa-Qc3cMJ2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7ed_Wylzsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psaqjbhdcwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ihr Spammer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IB3Rlqzz_lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSaTo5cIhp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nR9GlEM0WIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Wer ist hier Dick ähh spammt?​


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7I3PHqcy_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
immer der der es behauptet ​


----------



## DrDave (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich noch dummes posten kann





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNT0fQnZBOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw, ihr spammer


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann poste ich mal was nettes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfBF4rr7FiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Noch etwas nettes : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_7iRZzlSzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe ihn : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0O1v_7T6p8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ihr wollt mehr? Ihr kriegt mehr!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYSFGT7UGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für uns alle


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So jung, und schon ein Schnitzel : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vuadh1o0yC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gottgleich mal eben aus dem Handgelenk geschüttelt : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clkrASgM8Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unbelievable


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deswegen heisse ich "Rosigatton" : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyjtW-rvWoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Komme ich nicht ganz dran, aber.....


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwar etwas langsam, aber sonst.....



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ue5tDcIjpLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leider nicht die Studioversion : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69R_Uf57R0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diese Version ist aber nahe dran 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7CI_qk_U6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5DJESitVq0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h92xJbSfFt4
Geil Geil!


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__obh4w6tD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDzfU2JPgGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJjmMbllcXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c93aaCza_dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tag der leisen Töne 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3W-5nwr1aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein Lieblingsstück vonne Foo Fighters : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CE2hZnTjLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was Johnny Cash in den letzten Jahren vor dem Löffel reichen gemacht hat, finde ich am geilsten : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bp4UI_FxGLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leiser gehts nicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtV6RxeYfKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_T4lzDUxNlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Y9ZQsAgveI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und der Tag der lauten Töne  : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5iPUk2jw5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da steht der Doc ja ganz schön auf harte Sachen  : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PH0chh5QWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNmDxMiH2AY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe ich 1978 Live in Essen gesehen : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnERWsL7PiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zocker1ne (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Rolling Stones-Just for the Record
The Rolling Stones || Just for the record || 80s & 90s - YouTube


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

so ...sind jetzt alle alten säcke da 

und mit leisen Tönen ist wohl nicht 

ok 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dmAWvis_uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8NS7Zuh9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum kloppst du die Titel nicht einen Post? Naja ich habe mal gerade mal wieder Lust auf solche Mucke, ansonsten höre ich ja auch Querbeet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTTAPCUtbc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0UOs9DpEJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-Jco-RMgDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Okay Doc. One Post . Eins meiner Lieblingsstücke von den Ohrringen. Kennst Du "The Song is over" ? B-Seite von der Radar Love Single. Ziemlich selten.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ rosi 

Jepp es geht auch das man mehrere in einen Post macht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvKyckaKyl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDjfeUwA380

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70GHlZ9uWJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s43FpUG9uxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen warm machen fürs Spiel gleich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIGM2dZX0CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE3FAY-NOiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxECM90hdHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxrvEBa7lSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3ZVZVMIG7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tE3Mt7d2SmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Polar Bear Club - Drifting Thing






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXQ09nuzFZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57GJzNqfZOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEK6xxYz3Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxvq-ZsKN-8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIycEe59Auc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFLpCev-92E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Polar Bear Club - Parked In the Parking Lot of Your Heart






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMRM5ls2GXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipgcSD1x_RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Smash the Control Machine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt_7jaX8CsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QeiNoAzCc6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich DAS Album seiner Zeit. Musik und Produktion sind zeitlos, ich habe echt Probleme zu realisieren, dass das 30 Jahre her sein soll...

Thriller - Beat It - Billie Jean = alles Ohrwuermer.
MJ, Quincy Jones und Bruce Swedien vor und hinter den Reglern = Pure fuckin' Geniuses.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVaiKBQ3X8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy7wXhhLVDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ doc 

wenn schon denn schon 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCfAmkvuXP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTLPrQdB5dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hast zwar recht, aber das was in Hitparaden rauf und runter düdelt zählt nicht




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5_t1uDPeVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-bPQ90V4rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich poste das jetzt einfach mal auch wenn ihr mich dafür verachtet und ahnt was gestern bei mir im hintergrund lief 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iB2KRRUflgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kartoffeln!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7pR4bBZDJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D' Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino - Blablabla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rCNiiNPxA


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Projekt - King of My Castle (Roy Malone´s King Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour - Mission Statement




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9EXelP3RWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1RweGH6n80


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDv3LEEYdZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MG20TNpe_gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYE4CVhVkhw


----------



## R4Z3R (2. Dezember 2012)

NIN -Every Day is Exactly the Same ( lied aus "Wanted" )


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cR2XilcGYOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdCty8dM1VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5OHrQYwRac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_dX0Nei538

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen - Euphoria





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5qURKt4maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7HI-HgzUz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sehr schön!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrRbJRTRGeM


----------



## GxGamer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mit meiner Gamemucke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BeSZ14ivDAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[Game Music] Corpse Party (PSP) - Chapter 1 Main BGM - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5f1TKLywtok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Hier Kommt Alex





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1c_VM68Zuxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




UEFA Champions League Hymne





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1W9L7nswOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bc5WhQjwTWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Agent Smith" doin´ right ...  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCVa1m7ndf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schade, dass es so enden musste.War eine geile Band.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-fbkYcBV_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> Schade, dass es so enden musste.War eine geile Band.



Einerseits unglücklich, dass es so enden musste, aber der Kerl war einfach auf. Habe Nirvana "früher" sehr viel gehört, aber ich glaube wenn er sich nicht den Kopf weg gehaun hätte, wäre da nicht mehr viel an höhrenswerter Musik gekommen. Zumindest von ihm nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n13eLa4j64E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zocker1ne (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nena-Das ist nicht alles  Nena - Das ist nicht alles - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEEzzH1Fv5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und dann alles was danach kommt.


----------



## coroc (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was anderes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ph1JsoCHGB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nena?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILw0lGmgsg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Und jetzt viel älteres Material




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljvFK-S2RZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=paUGhVQfBpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4iyewblHGw

**** YEAR !

Die Jungs von Shelldiver haben schon über 4k an klicks.
Ein Grund zum feiern


----------



## Metalic (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Derzeit läuft das Album "In Absentia" von Porcupine Tree. Titel 2 ist es aktuell 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERQDxLsfrjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3pbPOdJB38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcDCvQbOdig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rixx (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNOPyUdLZPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKTTlVGIeFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmajzr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rama Lama Ding Dong 
Rama Lama Ding Dong - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voeRp2R5YYc


----------



## Metalic (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eine Herausforderung für jeden Drummer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVetxQNr2EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiRC6glHTFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G93l32TYilY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-5zOwZVD-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*covenant- dynamo clock





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=OXjHnVN_w1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSmtIFMiBS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W84aeTcsuUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Wolfsheim - I don't love you anymore





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=p-3dCQTJ0_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​_


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LedZeps Celebration Day läuft gerade bei mir     

Als Appetizer mal KASHMIR




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PD-MdiUm1_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*De/Vision - We fly tonight





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wc2Xenr8BkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Love it! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGjl1WYhQhY


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2C2n0pIcfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQXlFOyhje4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cxPJas9QPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFq8kR_K1KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SchnickNick (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gkNpl-Rc5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ub747pprmJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMrIy9zm7QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjF__LElpMI

Ich liebe im !


----------



## Metalic (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPSGS-ymseI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bene11660 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLho8rMQpoI
Borgore


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIDa2tBIy8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEemCIdlQY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vACAiPfAlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nD_DED9l0oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJ2W4ojndmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE7zRGOgWI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MfAJLGFWxYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rxgGVIrDqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twqIrz1Rcp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0WtJ3RYlTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu6SvTn6eg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2ZvzEPkQxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-NshzYK9y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atomtoaster (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT]Edgar Wasser - Menschheitszerstörungsmaschine - YouTube[/YT]

Ach scheiß drauf.

http://youtu.be/Hqx-aZPAOIs


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJcyAVDApvE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI_14pSKMdU


----------



## True Monkey (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZo8gRDR9j8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

15959908


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BEASTIE BOYS feat. M.O.P. - No Sleep Till Brooklyn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTsbPbBF2ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJxQ0zGYcMM


----------



## Delusa (9. Dezember 2012)

D-Block & S-te-Fan - Music Made Addict
I love you ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Umbrella (Seamus Haji & Paul Emanuel)





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50920057

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie gut ist das denn  Das hab ich noch nie gesehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xk_XaJ7gE4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (10. Dezember 2012)

Wer hardcore Dubstep mag soll da mal reinhören:

Devon Martin - Killbot

SKisM - Experts


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3cfvAWKxzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdZ2JXCCSOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## m3ntry (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Limp Bizkit - Boiler


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Oh Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXzZakweiuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Guano Apes - Lord Of The Boards





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfx1l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13cz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VItmuisQRJ0


----------



## Atomtoaster (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQQN2ns0v9c


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dw7TvoKnPw

*.*


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdFOoQocCPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRbv4O65vBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8EWOK5uBoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKZ3jTINERY


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uw08EfTod0


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Diggin' in the dirt - STEFANIE HEINZMANN - LIVE





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=iKLA1eXhgrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Challenge your fears
Never look back
Keep walking
Fight for your dreams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTVgUrRNM7E


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHaT4OupXT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZdc2dpEjCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcd5idp8Nfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Backworld - The Devil's Plaything





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=TF8pVCNdO00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u925g6CgKuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjcQXXE-5SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Stefanie Heinzmann - Diggin in the dirt unplugged





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uTxdhS7aqwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qv7HwBe28dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deimos (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Black Sabbath - Children Of The Grave






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9rihpED_obk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOf6HzYjLDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VbGJwktMqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNutq6NXVss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ovpntNQmpuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Er denkt, Sie denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWs4B6hx0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OFNZA1vTUKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SanjiWhite (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebE4nJQMvPQ


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In8fgpsYchI


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Gullaldr





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=37wW5rR8624

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko#!


----------



## target2804 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/ramrecords/calyx-teebee-skank einfach mal geil drauf abgehen. bitte nicht weinen wenn der beat zu gut ist


----------



## SchnickNick (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWSGatDzjUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Klassiker


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*55578 - "Find You're Here" & "Find You're Gone"





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=VyrFko0C5Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn3E48ZXzqA


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sandé - Next to Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nwdjQmc_N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Emeli Sandé - Read All About It, Pt. III





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsw8af

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Namy4CwXO8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXoY-qCNxFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwy6ik1YuW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZGoILUCQA


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ruffman - Live @ We Love Dirty Bass 4


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mS7aPE_YbVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... das Christkind kam aus dem Tannenwald und hatte den A**** voll Hannen Alt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsrcb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=In3sApWlY1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vACAiPfAlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxtV0NtEkpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9EM8T5K6d8

Einfach nur geballer aber geiles !!


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw7obyP8UCU


----------



## Niza (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Besonders gerne höre ich Paul von Dyk - Nothing but you:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_3IdcPOxks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder Children von Robert Miles:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_K9f4E3Kiwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe davon sogar den Original Soundtrack zu hause

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*EA 80 - Häuser





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3hyq6andPuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## GxGamer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3JM_YVxL_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in Kombination mit Rainy Mood


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rnr2wuAhYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Sehr schön.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiO4QxGF2sU


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is9mNLFJFco


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URQiJ3hhTdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E77HpMMbDYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er ist so cool! Wenn ich mal gross bin, zieh ich mir die gleichen Klamotten an! Yay!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zq5ZkHrN4BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w02WbjqH2A


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LP mal wieder.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs_AL4Wec-M


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ-CmHZrKHU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5e8ZL2M_Ids

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHzZD4e4Lvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> LP mal wieder.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs_AL4Wec-M


 
Da waren die echt noch gut ABER ALLES WAS JETZT DRAUSSEN IST MÜLL.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOk6UHkLSSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCBjiY4pUy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nV-TU0Ad6Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Y0YP2rms8


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NXTdKp-bpc


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Da waren die echt noch gut ABER ALLES WAS JETZT DRAUSSEN IST MÜLL.


Wie alles im Leben ist das auch Geschmackssache. 

LP Part II:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmZr1QHtuk8


----------



## Pikus (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas andere Weihnachtsmusik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph_i3HEc0b4

Leider findet man die anderen Tracks des Albums nicht, z.B. Jingle Bells oder We wish you a merry christmas


----------



## JC88 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genau das richtige für "den Tag danach" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNE2Kf2HbTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5Iy_bubYWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Rihanna & Kane West - Run This Town





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48fYHwBZ4f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x204b6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJuEjAo4ues

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZGOIpl4qFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-h_SD7OmdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Revolverheld - Helden 2009





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2I2UUj8LXQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5eoBcWvMwA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4FYD4AxpmI


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Blitzkid - Blutsauger





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=4VS4idZNPyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojO00EZJ2Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zl4E90VuPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hellfreaks - The Boogie Man





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgqyVzj5kg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - You Da One





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmid0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fear Factory - Scapegoet (Pigfuck Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmRGUCUqRwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giBEuTL4EnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZFAYHC4sNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcxa06

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RH8nfp5sD_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_5YJoMNmXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm_f-WmL-8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSmpRmF5LLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-pH-8-_2MA


----------



## Abufaso (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lETmskoqh30


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Unspeakable Cult Ov Goatpenis - Pesttanz





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=JuRrCdEov9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Metalic (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLjrD-oXkhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein bisschen weihnachtliche Stimmung hier rein bringen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qklRPgl0uxU


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*G.I.E.Z. - Gothic Engel





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uiD-wiKT07w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

..über Geschmack läßt sich streiten, aber dennoch zu tanzen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCkK9VIMVzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und es wird wieder Zeit für Metal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq7-rIx_7LI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTwFs99iGXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6zBjYIyz-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbkFOvfucQ


----------



## Amigo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/tinush/tinush-r-uber-und-gendarm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5fDOCwa9L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLfqDevqERs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Amigo schrieb:


> https://soundcloud.com/tinush/tinush-r-uber-und-gendarm


 
Uff die Musik macht mich ganz nervös/unruhig... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95QS3c_Tei4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xO7xsBWmTuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaQpC4HuJ5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hO7PPKRKdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNCfamwRJoE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bGp7LCRTlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y25snz83ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfwVrdAuElw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich koennte Dani Klein ewig so zuhoeren, ihr ewig so zuschauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uM0MmEIaIrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0ehGfiVf-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MntoTf90Mx4


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé Feat. Kanye West - Ego (Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJsltGwDNz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKaL7WL-onI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCFebmxRyJs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFCIw_L-KeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzhLj8UMOkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KDrnCYztmg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=We8XwUe47jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0JemJUE3KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2murZFK5Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwCScDMw53U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4k1YVyaY4wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wolfsheim - Once in a Lifetime





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=WkGGi_uUaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


]​*


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bdoCIAFa88


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xhhatb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khQWovievzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSteQ93dioA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IAWh38EO9k


----------



## Painkiller (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D07-bZ3D3HA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AegdK1f5CRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnBeTPpr98g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9FVlEtknU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRuPOk7olg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwKMH2HXQ80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klaut Smilys und jetzt auch die Mucke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSzpOUwiLkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BqHN8Lbgw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOD5mcMnfmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab' ich 'nen Dicken in der Hose! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91SqLKGIN-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=daSbsHgjFh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Love her.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M49xFbxJS8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsjC2-prukg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPZd8bMVn_w


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaZHinwPqc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSzpOUwiLkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Stone Sour Album ist wirklich gut geworden!! Kauftip! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPMRMq6n9S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDXnzIw5PHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Body Count forever. Forever Body Count.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunshine-Live MixMission 2012 

Studio-Webcam


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toBJoICI3ig
Love this tune


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NgDVukmuQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Lords Of The Boards





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1bwfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MistaKrizz (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was härteres 
(Nicht vergessen den Sub voll aufzudrehen )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3cE9iXIx9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MFG


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D' Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lqm9o7q2pNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8krll0w5H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3rGO2WhZGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-unBLOI7uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passend zu weihnachten


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7D27mL2JkI


----------



## MfDoom (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZptOs8Gu9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0zAhICODtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO0hgvcifjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGuP7A4cwzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fröhöhölöche Weihnachten an alle 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygheIJpz7Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eThzsU_81mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nebenbei... frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQ2jodhSAh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtxcLF5O2HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Happy Fichtenfest​


----------



## Metalic (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwAf1ITQPFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - diverse Tracks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-QLl5qjLg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4Y_qI-1I6k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2hRTLdvdnk


----------



## loltheripper (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6qrp3OM9raM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn's schon draussen aussieht wie im Fruehling (nur halt ohne gruene Blaetter), dann muss wenigstens in Form passender musikalischer Grobschlachtplatte ein imaginaeres "Son of Northern Darkness" Gefuehl erzeugt werden...


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj4W3qyKWEk


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Natalia Kills feat. Will.I.Am - Free





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNjw7qhk1E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VYlXtqAAEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Sar5WT76kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Loll (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Ohrwurm seitdem ich in der Kinowerbung "Life of Pi- Schiffbruch mit Tiger" gesehen hab. Jetzt habe ich das Bedürfnis in den Film zu gehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91lmlDyst0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AC 3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Thbsg9i2mZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG Loll^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsgsZuCsejo


----------



## f3rr1s (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
So geil


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Meilenstein der elektronischen Musik... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28Bq7mojuLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D308YXu8mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DL8GcczaMCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

irgendwie find ichs einfach geil^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LE7dOFAI52Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ame rej
AME - REJ (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57GJzNqfZOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vsy1URDYK88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Melanie Thornton - Wonderful Dream (Holidays Are Coming)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X92VgyoDq0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Forever Young





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpvVv8ssBtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veXgJE7Ul0Y


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_k8Ektoqg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MskL9K0uwwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33908662

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Loll (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJesce6OXo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Not Tonight Josephine "Sunshine" Not Tonight Josephine - Sunshine - YouTube


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6ug1fmLYU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mchAlC6ZyF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie ist meine Goettin!


----------



## Hardwell (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TS_f7Jljshk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrWnH7cV_-c


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhH81uFfs24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tm-yNBwhC3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJuEjAo4ues

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARlKQhLcMo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7AgFnryxRRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madchild - Shit Talker - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP285i8xYr4&list


Swollen Members - Do or Die - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGGILHUf3ZQ&list


Monster - Madchild - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOSfqBI6ORg&list


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGSFgaNZ2AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NhD7IS-fno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRbMTidbA40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8so2G5BskI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaPD5fppfpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hey, das taugt ja halbwegs was 

Mal was von mir:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHg9PJc1Nds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wPOMEHIxBaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Das Solo wo die vielen Saxophone durfte ich auch schon spielen, aber alleine  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH_9lJxeiXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPWQHQ-bMTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

... auch wieder da






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RpziCYz2iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RpziCYz2iU


----------



## coroc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Byte: Hey, klingt ja gar nicht schlecht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=**-lSTlUnfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U921m63ih7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27juq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbrbn3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kr2oSxbQKBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ja coroc - auch Musik , da ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnaQNfkzSpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





und hier ein Song über´s Autofahren im - Ford Thunderbird - 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMHP-gs0l44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uriah Heep ist auch gut  Die habe ich auch in meiner Playlist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaQpC4HuJ5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PhilSe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte - Lieber Tee


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GupBKHojHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOibtqWo6z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Matrix: Auch nicht schlecht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfoK0hCMkr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uytWxYKSupI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Entelodon (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q47-HTxrH8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



genialer song!!! beschreibt ziemlich genau wie ich mich vor 2 jahren fühlte...


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ7oROlf5ys


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1blXX_23Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-y2LUh-9AA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azMRIHIyt1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​


----------



## m3ntry (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yow!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIYhbRiuVK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLhiUab0N94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcPznpOQJ6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eWfRjyp2Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swollen Members - Canada 3000 (Feat. Dilated Peoples) [Audio] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kuv7vZp7cQ


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIpOvGbyVBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Up a cane river to wash my dread;
Upon a rock I rest my head.
There I vision through the seas of oppression, oh-oo-wo!
Don't make my life a prison._


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOvle30CQFA


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Swollen Members - Warrior (Feat. Tre Nyce & Young Kazh)   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHbweAJvhOM


----------



## Metalic (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Götter des Prog Rocks 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZiHTvtB118

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xf5gal

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUwDx8HO11c


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLAiOuev0uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Altes Fieber





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQYypFMTQcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Und so weiter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s3oBAmaw5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgdySiPv5gc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x905cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jzzKS89MsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3PFqqH15Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen - Euphoria





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5qURKt4maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Katy Perry - Firework





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xf5gal

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myspace.com/video/creatureofthenight/warlock-all-we-are/22738097


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JNVmN-c6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4IUlujf3mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Erinnert mich ein wenig an Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InZNBcJTmWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Holt den Notarzt - ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen!


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUgs_nj0QTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErXxDVeUxCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_I_4X8AEhg

Frohes Neues ^^


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Cypress Hill - K.U.S.H*  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XI4ZJizhYQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG


----------



## GxGamer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ponys 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kogSUoJ-fKg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kogSUoJ-fKg


----------



## Freeze82 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJSJr6IdU90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6qk1AFH9Y4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3p6rVMkUixk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSVXixwLzqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9LDFTQOPyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bz_bADQjYkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nkh8H9Z-FWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine
*04.01.2013 *Kassel ARM
*05.01.2013 *Illingen Juz
*26.01.2013 *Köln ARTHEATER
*09.03.2013 *Saarbrücken Förster Juz
*28.04.2013 *Berlin Monster Bash​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6kZrWY08B6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine
*17.05.2013*Landshut Rocket Club
*18.05.2013*Düsseldorf Pitcher
*19.05.2013*Hamburg Hafenklang
*23.05.2013*Nürnberg K4 (Zentralcafé)
*24.05.2013*Chemnitz Rock`n`Ink Festival 
*25.05.2013*Berlin Clash
*30.05.2013*Kiel Schaubude
*31.05.2013*Karlsruhe Alte Hackerei
*01.06.2013*Gütersloh Weberei 
*06.06.2013*Köln Sonic Ballroom
*07.06.2013*Lindau Club Vaudeville​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPxJu_KIiLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0DgGf8AK_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine
*12.01.2013 *NL-Terneuzen De Pit 
*15.02.2013 *D-Zittau Across The Border Festival
*16.02.2013 *D-Altenkunstadt Nepomuk
*01.03.2013 *D-Berlin Tommyhaus 
*02.03.2013 *D-Torgau Brückenkopf​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEatDZF248Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine
*30.01.2013 *CH-La Chaux-de-Fonds Centraf
*31.01.2013 *CH-Biel Eldorado 
*01.02.2013 *CH-Winterthur Gaswerk 
*02.02.2013 *A-Hohenems Prokontra 
*27.04.2013 *D-München Sunny​


----------



## Metalic (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas ganz ruhiges. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Vc1uktH5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIDa2tBIy8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KYSIDJ7Nz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHm7x-cxV94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine ?​


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZHoroQLNNQ


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OuCcEx03YCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwiQCTKqZwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-mppDCopr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyYqnJ5lmyQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfurUMNBVAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcsvpr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU76RGfkhWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine
*25.04.2013 *D-Düsseldorf Pitcher
*27.04.2013 *B-Meerhout Groezrock
*29.04.2013 *D-Hannover Bei Chez Heinz
*01.05.2013 *I-Brescia Magazzino 47
*03.05.2013 *CH-Solothurn Kofmehl
*04.05.2013 *D-Trier Ex-Haus
*17.05.2013 *A-Attnang-Puchheim Pfingstspektakel
*18.05.2013 *D-Lindau Club Vaudeville
*22.05.2013 *D-Kiel Schaubude
*23.05.2013 *D-Hamburg Hafenklang
*25.05.2013 *D-Düsseldorf Pitcher​


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Schade, wie kann das passieren?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IL4aUdDNbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2AumToyu84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Callejon - Schwule Mädchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNeJv0t0RY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPdZAMoHkNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG2U2lz6ksQ


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lcYnzryZ0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Where are you now, my fallen angel?
Have you found some peace at last?_


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo_YhEyAqEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqT2x-lUM5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* RISE OF THE NORTHSTAR - Demonstrating My Saiya Style
*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTVgUrRNM7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Calvin Harris - We Found Love (Extended Version)





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xv0ift

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DFyOwageKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6EBAnOp5H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JTFg4UzvMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaU5qkQJ1e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qjKQYGOgtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxHVleVA8OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-s3VDUq3Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das letze ist nicht schlecht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCylPiBwTsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M53hCKBqckE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PR1SIpGgmn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLHk4TmybIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-PHgF5MJvs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6slY_T31pC0

Das Album wird einfach genial! ​


----------



## loltheripper (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kfBBj4E3GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuN65JjRbzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zACxKg-N-LA


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Er Denkt , Sie Denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-58RyiOLzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie und Clyde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSyKrR9V_Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wamdue Projekt - King of my Castle (Roy Malone´s King Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OaFf7cZ0gGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb8QX3S5jwg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq8xWz55fJc

Auch wenn ansich andre Muke höre dieser Song ist immer noch GEIL !


----------



## clown44 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/j09hpp3AxIE
http://youtu.be/CQYypFMTQcE
http://youtu.be/brwD1xlI92g
http://youtu.be/nYSDC3cHoZs


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NhD7IS-fno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUeLSZx_FU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX1xyxWkmw0


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huSVbTRzfe0


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Bowie
David Bowie: Neuer Song zum Geburtstag – laut.de – News





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOyDTy9DtHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D' Agostino - L'Amour Toujours





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2SB_OOugjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D´Agostino - La Passion





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNe2Z2oiWFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gn3OJH3VVo


----------



## coroc (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvb_apKICQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AchtBit (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Do or Die / Pimpin' ain't dead / Who I **** wit  

Nur geil aber sowas gibts normal nicht auf YouTube


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Heavy - Curse Me Good






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekN3X0h8TLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZD5Ba82Mj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Awolnation - Sail - Unlimited Gravity Remix - YouTube

Oh wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq1usY4WGIU


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audioslave - Your Time Has Come





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVS55EzWTMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGtzVRlhk3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnyFBA9TleU


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für mich die optimale musikalische Untermalung wenn ich im Sommer unterm Sternenhimmel die Autobahn entlang düse. 

Dimension 5 - Psychic Influence




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6UfQ5oSPME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Astral Projection - Electric Blue




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTFgjxg9ziI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Symphonix - Resting Voltage




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8b4mZ8iAxpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cargo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Audioslave - Your Time Has Come


 


Schon seit Tagen die gleiche Cd:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDUTwi4_kGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E60EG6x-Io4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3KJ9FjiaOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cd3fNm4Qu0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psSBphsdNAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujqcr25-WCk


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fettes Brot - traugistes Mädchen der Stadt


----------



## Loll (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgU7XMUyAqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCPTiT52iDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



D'n'B


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay feat. Rihanna - Princess Of China 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Uw6ZkbsAH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## almfeg (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHu1PtTn428

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das wird einigen irgendwie bekannt vorkommen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QH0N4529XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Long.Live.A$ap (Deluxe Version): Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Er Denkt, Sie Denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-58RyiOLzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen  - Wünsch DIR was





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmvY7KOkrDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Hier kommt Alex





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV54t7ZmxjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (11. Januar 2013)

Awolnation - Sail (Unlimited Gravity Remix) 


Dubstep vom feinsten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlOxVxgEfoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxL99TbCD4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arvanor (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonne von Schiller.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - This Celluloid Dream






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_97CyUBs9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Funeral For A Friend - Roses For The Dead






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsaamq0E964

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Fire Bomb





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnXa_SfdJds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Wait Your Turn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIR1yeoTElY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RqOv2rva3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_x11lrxLj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H34BgCdH7aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIqimoNyEBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8g7210W9R4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum nicht gleich so




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TBv2575pJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wY23ZuXA21w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0tMHaebt98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So heute mal etwas Chilligers !
Ach mit Solcher Muke hat alles angefangen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0n5BfJexRk


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncè - Countdown (RedTop Radio Edit - Clean)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUqtLgWLlas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wamdue Projekt - King of My Castle (Roy Malone´s King Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyonce - I Was Here (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ICh musste so lachen, als ich das Elid gesehen  habe...Wird bestimmt recht bekannt sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyfE55c_ZjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lange nicht mehr gehört und eben wieder entdeckt: Celldweller!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ie7yXaYdUUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKdsTKE6Izs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QLVxOvESf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4O7ufx9D_s


----------



## ich558 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diese Mädls 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsUQKw4ByVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tenshou (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was richitg episches :  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNM9EYD0-8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Die Toten Hosen - Paradies





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOXt3OzHLtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen- Schade wie kann das passieren
Die Toten Hosen- Zwei drittel Liebe
Die Toten Hosen- Das ist der Moment
Die Toten Hosen- Ballast der Republik
... und das in der Reihenfolge...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Big Brother And The Holding Company - Live At Winterland


----------



## jeamal (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-JxIPUfUfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scheiss Prüfungssession, jetzt verpasse ich die hier 


Enter Shikari - Sorry You're Not A Winner 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wngyXhTx4pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrLkjDhkDf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzM0uTDGCeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Yup7ZFukIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KiaQ8qpDkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziaQwqm7VkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8cq9bZBBWc

I ♥ Shelldiver !


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dhVS4PNxcc


----------



## m3ntry (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc2iekX2xd0​


----------



## reisball (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdSMZTSRQNc


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3sg1i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM6kISK9has


----------



## Hardwell (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew5mRwtJkdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvQQgYZkmvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4LJ5fLsPL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mX5DcGXg92A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HW7ap14dxd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_tcW-j7KFgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulDbaByQj5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vgy8vOzl-po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

War echt ne geile Band.Rip Tony
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRUe4NbHWgA


----------



## bne93 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Millencollin - The Mayfly


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKJs--W2Nk


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPSGS-ymseI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_W_xLWtNa0

​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEARPqrUGCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8OpclnjDHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga - Switch Lanes ft. The Game (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sM5adtiEYAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYEOlxcirX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_74BWaiRoeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wer Metalcore mag, sollte sich auf jeden Fall das neue Album von Callejon gönnen. Ultra episches Cover-Album.

Callejon - Alles nur geklaut


----------



## jeamal (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klangkarussel - Netzwerk




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njlfTaw9Fw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier mal der Text dazu, falls jemand nicht alles versteht.


> "
> "For thousands of years all the religions, politicians, pedagogues, have  been teaching one thing, and that one thing is love: Love your enemy,  love your neighbor,﻿ love your parents, love God. Why in the beginning  did they start this strange series of teachings about love?
> 
> They were afraid of your authentic love, because authentic love is beyond their control.You are possessed by it. You are not the possessor, you are the possessed. And every society wants you to be in control. The society is afraid of your wild nature, it﻿ is afraid of your naturalness, so from the very beginning it starts cutting your wings. And the most basic thing which is dangerous in you is the possibility of love, because if you are possessed by love you can go even against the whole world.
> ...


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ZrIgI2NPzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EptSSXNHIfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira - Sale El Sol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqqLoUcLX5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kanye West - Good Life 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LclQjTlX0Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKtcToKlJ4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geil!geil!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNLZFSPWzmY


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Good Clean Fun - Straight Outta Hardcore






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGmoRb4pR6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






omg, hatte ganz vergessen dass es die hier gibt 


Samiam - She Found You






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFefQqH4dQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Refused - New Noise






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3AoiVMQqX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





The Real McKenzies - Chip






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BN8n4ubhaSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Porcelain And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sandé - Next To Me (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5cXqrt5MVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aXrLt9a6eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H98XONpmKJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRCYQxAJTRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PhilSe (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loikaemie - Haut dem Volk aufs Maul





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4o94slau0w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj_1X0tQBNo​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dk4WRhPQuyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zIjtwsrXfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zu Pearl Jam...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=paTHLwJqbuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-Q3CEg7e2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lLvtydTM78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Madre Del Vizio - Amore, Fede, Speranza





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=XEO-NwWbAXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTYD_kN7rPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b92N80wC_ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uqG7x6_j3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGC2pOpohUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UyBjPdJg8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSl7iFzmOWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsbK8bbCvvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sammMtLj0E0


----------



## Abufaso (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nero - Guilt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okqm0yRxxDE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2gFi6R_h-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0E5NdEZiXyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y10OdAZOBQ8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCC_LPjiuX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmxTC1Ekdl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=aiumJ_nDkhs


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=JA014iFEELY


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7EcSYfYn3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEjhGKLYIFw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3lhv4McnxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mgnd3tG3UzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvnL4dtqIY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLpgtGDwsRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TciURAQA72k


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte – Rock Rendezvous

Fetziger, alter Ärzte-Blödelrock. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of4pM5he6wI


----------



## almfeg (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=JGCsyshUU-A


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iH_DEPY2mnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt jemand dieses Lied ? Würde gerne den Titelnamen wissen.


----------



## almfeg (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ bios-overclocker, hasts schonmal mit der app soundhound versucht? komm grad net an mein smartphone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=SJ_RATsYJP0


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D' Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Avicii - Levels





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrmeHMzY9hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HohyMIA9nac


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kSh4Hp3DXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gestern live gesehen. Sowas von geil die Jungs! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcEnSdZvcMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxQMBMa_bxM


----------



## Hardwell (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLwui6ZhLMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## almfeg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI <3 <3 <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Bisbal - Silencio





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xe1qvt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## almfeg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=6EKYcAS_2ys


----------



## PhilSe (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Camulos - Armee der Finsternis


----------



## almfeg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=dh9XweTn6rI


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9TIn_cby6s

Hier mal ein bisschen Krach !


----------



## BlekingeVikingen (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Red Right Hand" by Nick Cave (Scream Soundtrack) - YouTube ich weis nicht warum, aber irgendwie is der titel chillig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3b9gOtQoq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0g7KawdsVSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlekingeVikingen (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

stayin live immer wieder geil...
aktuell spielen bei mir ccr, wenn wir schon ne oldie nacht veranstalten: Creedence Clearwater Revival- Lookin' Out My Back Door 1970 - YouTube


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkMuXhHd4ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xc3q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xb9sq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAGPP31hchI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=___KbZneQ1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cUbGLXB0jk


----------



## almfeg (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=8MiHQkQpF_Q


----------



## PhilSe (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Camulos - Die Engel fliegen nicht mehr


----------



## almfeg (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=EBmROluwLkc


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FY8PyVUhHBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Allerdings nicht bei YT, da ist die Quali ja Katastrophal. Aber wenn so ein ganzes Konzert archiviert ist...
Animal Liberation Orchestra Live at The Mountain House on 2005-12-31 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHDOg6u2NDo

Wie ich TGI Liebe ♥


----------



## IIC13 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK19tFyukC0


----------



## Pas89 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu - Tsukema Tsukeru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLy4cvRx7Vc


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce - Ego (Remix feat. Kanye West)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0y0m-FiZD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z feat. Rihanna & Kanye West - Run This Town





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoioKl369p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPISaxSawvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





edit:                                                    
Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Amigo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MAM - Crushed Ice (Original Mix) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU_Lsa1gcHg

&

* Fat Freddy`s Drop - Flashback (Drauf & Dran dancefloorbootcut)*


----------



## Metalic (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passt zwar gar nicht in meinen normalen Hörgeschmack aber ich finds geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bzv1Kl_eG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k7Bo0x73f8


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8XVlAIm6O0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Scp6DbXxdVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umwa07S2pEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erkennt jemand die Stimme? Lied war in einem Flash und ich bekomm den/die Künstler/in nicht raus. Help 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-YRUwKve4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original war wohl "Saturday Night" von den Bay City Rollers. Aber von wem ist das Cover? Ist auf keiner Cover-Datenbank oder Wikipedia zu finden.


----------



## Amigo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Drauf und Dran - das Imperium spielt verrückt (Imperial March)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRUu6GTpddY

*Drauf Und Dran - Elise (Alle Farben Remix) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsJmwBIZkMw


----------



## target2804 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8-mBrTs0t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


man beachte den text der geschichte


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIGCDeMPvjE

Haut gut rein !


----------



## Metalic (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand die Stimme? Lied war in einem Flash und ich bekomm den/die Künstler/in nicht raus. Help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr GxGamer, darf ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass es für diese Art Anfrage einen eigenen Thread gibt?!    ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/23059-sammelthread-songname-gesucht.html

BTT: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9IixYR_p-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdDHm2lwMW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PoWMmZEoT84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciGKA_NjPoE


----------



## Pas89 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn_x7ibSpjY


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9zpUoyYIWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke - Millenium
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opu3-PTEXcc

Zwar schon etwas älter, die Intensität des Songs hat dafür kein Stück weit nachgelassen. Die Performance von Jaz Coleman ist sowieso abgefahren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHWyKE_AYwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xv782BRtxPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
- - -- -




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbSSIiYbdTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jetzt pünktlich zum Mittagessen .

Foreigner Juke Box Hero 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlAe77E3gxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Don't Stop The Music (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBhdALzZSMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Te Amo (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QzzKgB17bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmdiW7BFtbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVkc1_glMYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hN1SKVx31s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64FrYGRrKVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRd6En458Zw


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGHkILkHg4Q


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2m4bO0jYnQ

AN hören und verstehen !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3kbfgpQBy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_D5AMoXDgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ultra Episch?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cen1SvpTsYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn7c6wnsZnY

XD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeRJeIIcD1c

Die bei 1:10 bekommt all mein Geld und mein herz *.* ♥
Sind aber allgemein nur Geile Weiber da!!


----------



## Metalic (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdTjTjcrcLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdbBshturXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe diesen Typen ob wohl ich doch garkein Hip-Hop/Rap mag !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KlQof8EU9E


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino - Bla Bla Bla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2T-i9anKj0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Stevie Wonder  - Skeletons 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQJXu_NynZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlOAMKTj0hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nITp9V0U1q0


----------



## PhilSe (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nordglanz - Untergang des falschen Gottes


----------



## Metalic (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbhsYC4gKy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und den Titelsong einer den besten Serien für mich die letzten Jahre. Zumindest Staffel 1. Mehr bekommt man derzeit auf deutsch ja nicht zu sehen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHQMvhcj0EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Funeral For A Friend - In a Manner of Sleep (Home Demo)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aX6-YE2GM3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abi hinter mir.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsODq6LsS7c


----------



## xxgamer09xx (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Manian feat. Carlprit - Don't Stop The Dancing (Official Video HD) - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvWu5w3xrrA


----------



## Metalic (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_zlFBaL8rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzC4hFK5P3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZVWeHMxNDg


----------



## MfDoom (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

INSANE IN TEH BRAIN





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZ0br_VH760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


]

Schaut durch die Augen eines Schweins!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5o6k88bxD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8428031/cypress_hill_cock_the_hammer


----------



## clown44 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/ILsH2kpKlow


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darwin Deez - Radar Detector






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pbdLqTh_x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Speeeedie (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Label Society - The blessed Hellride





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvxnUr2JwBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CHVVst7F0


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr6o6J6Zw6s


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cuz I am high as a kite... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8OdpOhYnVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Action ab 0:45)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nc3mNhY5XPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKfwAfQzE-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Ponponpon! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y6H-YjsE9Q


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Other - Ghost Ride To Hell






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=xPW8z1KwrDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4ox0Kw3J1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnLH0l3wJWY

**** !!


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl3HGa55_WY


----------



## Metalic (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ääääähm.... ja...... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VImAGUVd8_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 nicht schlecht Heino




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rqq-ZXq86oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Von BR:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMYtxla9fO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JsVRNWudl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kaboom


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Tomas Tulpe - Ich Happa Hunger!





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ZP6TRfCzHHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
"Wulle Spritztour zum Wacken Open Air?"

Grenzdebil!


----------



## m3ntry (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddAe-zSPbwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWlckYIebeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Depeche Mode - Heaven 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wTR7Tx9Gmcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcsucn

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0avG_RZBSQ


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Velvet Acid Christ - There is no God





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d51PZhQ2U0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




VAC - The Dark inside Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wtv20XNv0lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Gullaldr





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Wo8LwWuY8cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc0zKB88XPM


----------



## m3ntry (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sehr chillig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sTC1s8huks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://real-tube.net/juicy-feat-lil-wayne-2-chainz-bands-dance-rexmix-music-video/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlgvelL2B2E

Sehe ich heute zum x Mal live !


----------



## Amigo (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Buffalo Springfield -  For What It's Worth (Nico Pusch Bootleg Remix)   *
* *
*
Four Tet - Locked

*


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJZxilaJYk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v= <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YjkmTsiZYUM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzbjr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvr16VL18r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcuhrh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3i01D7qAgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJoTxywiRG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 genialer Rapper!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78MznRDoiC8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonst zwar eine Homo Band aber der Song is oki.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQblSS2kl4Q


----------



## YuT666 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNSqqxGaqyg


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ae9Xe_E_fv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VVftGAiSPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Agoria - I'm Simply Not Here (The Youngsters Remix) - YouTube


----------



## loltheripper (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoCsjAzOhP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal wieder rein hören


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYncVSz0gAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gBcQjTKAOQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagz (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RusF0xjaSXk
Hier wird eindeutig zu wenig NOFX gepostet


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUMkGW5ClUI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDMoE45R940


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7UnhSz1fSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjo6h4Kb3K4


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXKboDqiSbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOvPTlgtgNo&list=FLgrQdZuNaJF2Q2sh2nsozTQ&feature=mh_lolz

Schön ne?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqrKxBhKdFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LrdVS1gWXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hor1z0n (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kvelertak - Nekroskop (;

mal was anderes 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/HFribJUBHyo


----------



## GxGamer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Verdammter Retro-Ohrwurm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VDrSSGggXU
ULYSSES 31 Theme ))STEREO(( - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtn2_HJzu8I


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Endlich - Jesus Tod





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=svQDWIUsfMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO9c2gzywJo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIGCDeMPvjE


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U16VJNoj4yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BllYOwWqpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab mal eine Verwandte eines der Bandmitglieder getroffen. Das Bayerticket, das ich mir mit ihr geteilt habe, wurde an der Wand aufgehängt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKlxio4l65o


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl6RZmM77zQ


----------



## Abufaso (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Limp Bizkit - Rollin (Air raid vehicle)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUxKU-8qJuw


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-yCg-0-baE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP3Xmc8JMGE


----------



## MfDoom (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

****** i go ham




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vj3JnLrLK9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





rrrreal trapshit:

https://soundcloud.com/ball-trap-music/6-1


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

leider kein lied aber ich muss es einfach posten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPAKVV26Xgw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=TFx_E5sgcg0 <-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1bVYLvLLGw


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sorry, aber als alter (schwarz) Metaller ist dieses ganze HC-Sportmetal Zeugs echt schwer zu ertragen 

deshalb mal 'nen paar massenkompatible Klassiker, ganz ohne Jogginghosen+Basecap, mal nen fröhlicher Schwung unterschiedlichster Metallbereiche





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJo6MmeBGQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3y0TsZe7IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ifUnFoKJK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OMFG





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgLoFEU5mI8


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oldsql right outta da hotel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfU2phC5Do8


----------



## YuT666 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K--X5UZMZY


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJFe9pP7_go


----------



## Metalic (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus dem für mich bestem Album 2012





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJuEjAo4ues

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5zxUM1Vu6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1U_RXcUqRYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oqNUmk8pR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HEMuS2c3Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpHLkJILlSI


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da kommt der Nerd ins Grübeln




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bivDjGEnvkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bester Tarantino OST, imo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK35oeJzK7I


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Rpi6h-z3IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPFZNR3_5tA


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Det Som En Gang Var 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=MBll5LyMnAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## YuT666 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdI7Ya0GiXg


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*LIFELOVER - SVART GALLA





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=zgoPiBzSVO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## fgsd (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spit Syndicate - "Starry Eyed" - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hg1xqAjQ5e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XuWtLusIUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3G_J6aMO-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_jIJGPrj0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TR6QuOj-Gw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9m555jHRMEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KS31iCcCxeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6gsqvB21cw


----------



## m3ntry (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5vQfx8eJ74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48ux-b57IJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpzEtJcTH8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9zpUoyYIWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ak8StDRJRs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qa-Qc3cMJ2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6ncskMgXXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Give it All





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYGYpIRG1lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsOTGnPvyb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOnI--Xu1v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - Countdown (RedTop Radio Edit - Clean)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMDAmnI9snk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0BPqkybUqo


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

immer langhin....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVcm8Gh2vm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pH82nb0ltjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIMW0aHN0ks


----------



## DrDave (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_U1ewiQOvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bääängel (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

awwww.... TheBrowning 

Ich will auch ne Hello Kitty Gitarre haben 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o6IoZnuCJo


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Progressive Melodic Psy Trance Mix 5 2011 - YouTube


----------



## DrDave (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhpOUkgY8HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPdWATeW_Qg


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDqK6pnRXX0


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vu8c8XExXVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTl7fI9A5Gw


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oosnDpQQ8f0


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFgUH10zJSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hnjhs6DNMU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tGQ5p1bmWcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEa_UQJwI0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Und so Weiter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s3oBAmaw5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IxHuC5yE14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHmLh92Xpm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXl7f757gqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_Yx0X-eHn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Fire Bomb





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnybmr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=684322M9QZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYZEZNQQqPg


----------



## MfDoom (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wFPP1b_Yms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bJXWQXwNb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zd0NRT5pyqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwqBLQPwYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adVwBXrmE4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH8VYJXt3BQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbTr1F7R6vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeze82 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O48IlgsR0Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3oSbdB-zRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Robonator (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich find die echt klasse 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDR6Q6KS550


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baeVTuo-NWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB6BUG1HYAU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSTZq8TR_oI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W-BJz28LBjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1zqep

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4dfV7NcaD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZyVZFJGX5g


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Opelgang





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OR4AM3sfpuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Müssen wir zur Zeit für unseren kleinen 1 1/2jährigen Sohn rauf und runter spielen ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcLNteez3c4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billy the Kid machen ansich Hardcore und Hip-Hop aber echt guten nicht so ein Gangster scheiß! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkcGikGld4I





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/58999566

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



{YTHD]OT3ttkF-lCw[/YTHD]


----------



## bingo88 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arctic Moon - Starships Over Alice


----------



## DarthLAX (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

erstens: sagt mal - tun es links nicht auch (müssen die immer gleich eingebettet werden? -.-)

2tens:

Frank Sinatra - New York New York  (ich bin gerade auf nem Klassiker Trip  )

mfg LAX


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmxbRTMGDGc


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gvPDCueUyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Po9I2FlK37s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## freakfish (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBIfdsGHZGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste


----------



## Hardwell (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jjvlT78pU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9BTFNdgyV4

Beste Cover wo gibt du wieß jo0 ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Lord Of The Boards





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sIICDQ9PPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuJV0lFFaWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVf_yrq6Q0


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Assemblage 23 - Madman's Dream​*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jr5lz52k37g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hNsghMG91w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1qsyS5hx4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uhZuAnPPVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tv3t8LnC0Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmY8RaTVMUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OKO8sWq5QU


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aK3EdilzryM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^das war das beste was U2 je herausgebracht hat.

Ich erinnere mich noch gut wie wir das Boy Album damals in den fingern hatten und keiner U2 kannte 

Aber früher war da mehr Druck hinter 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxFMAb-_1g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMFDdv7zVWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYywBGEvs1A

Milf´s Ahui !!


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9mL44OR1Zw


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvWu5w3xrrA

Mein klingel Ton ^^


----------



## Metalic (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCFuGG-iL3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRxjrJ5cRGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier noch ein paar Klassiker:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AIlz08fZos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I


----------



## Amigo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Niconé & Sascha Braemer - Cold World (Kai Kurve Remix)


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBdMvlId9hk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdOF_qYWx-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysckmplDbmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino - Bla Bla Bla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2T-i9anKj0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Monica feat. Rick Ross - Anything (To Find You) 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xl1l1h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsqE7xIKPa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oT9TVzu50IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5BqpvcWuyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3WVkjY7Gd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*20.02.2013*D-Kölndie wohngemeinschaft
*21.02.2013*D-BremenDie Friese e.V.
*22.02.2013*D-FlensburgVolxbad
*23.02.2013*DK-Aalborg1000 Fryd
*24.02.2013*D-EmdenGrusewsky
*25.02.2013*D-LeipzigKulturcafé Manfred
*26.02.2013*D-BerlinWhite Trash
*27.02.2013*D-HamelnFreiraum
*28.02.2013*D-AulendorfirReal
*01.03.2013*D-TrierEx-Haus
*02.03.2013*D-GöttingenT-Keller​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B09x9xMmwqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*04.06.2013*D-KölnSonic Ballroom
*05.06.2013*D-KrefeldKulturrampe
*06.06.2013*D-LeipzigNoels Ballroom
*07.06.2013*D-BerlinBassy Cowboy Club
*08.06.2013*D-DresdenRosis Amüsierlokal
*09.06.2013*NL-LeidenQbus

​


----------



## MfDoom (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke Gott, für Azealia Banks 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59786752

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Danke Gott, für Azealia Banks


Da lasse ich mir lieber die Trommelfelle piercen
Ok eher was für für die andere Ecke aber egal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jr9MuI84hkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ffatANeO3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMIycFOj-zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 

*05.04.2013*D-Hamburg Hafenklang
*06.04.2013*D-Lübeck Treibsand
*08.04.2013*D-Berlin Schokoladen
*09.04.2013*D-Braunschweig Nexus
*10.04.2013*D-Köln Sonic Ballroom
*11.04.2013*D-Dortmund FZW
*12.04.2013*D-Nürnberg Muz Club
*13.04.2013*D-Würzburg Immerhin
*1**5.04.2013*D-Aulendorf Irreal Bar
*16.04.2013*D-Freiburg Slow Club
*17.04.2013*D-Stuttgart Wagenhallen
*18.04.2013*CZ-Prag Popocafepetl Újezd
*19.04.2013*D-Dresden Chemiefabrik
*20.04.2013*D-Bremen Lila Eule
*17.05.2013*D-Rostock Riot in my Heart - Festival
*18.05.2013*D-Eichstätt Open Air am Berg
*19.05.2013*D-Hünxe Ruhrpott Rodeo Festival





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKQXVGF2M2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Sinatra - You'll Never Walk Alone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-z8VpLEHHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da lasse ich mir lieber die Trommelfelle piercen
> [/CENTER]


 Kann man auch ohne Ton anschauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peWsTJjM7Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgSn0SbQJQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CS1x (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smE-uIljiGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fertig




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3r6pBqmanH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Topper_Harley (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ze-Lth3FN6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.facebook.com/18MILES

Das neue Free Album !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UgrW5_5Oaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7jW8_2Us5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU76RGfkhWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wr42hSdzf1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*25.04.2013*D-Düsseldorf Pitcher 
*27.04.2013*B-Meerhout Groezrock
*28.04.2013*D-Berlin Monster Bash
*29.04.2013*D-Hannover Bei Chez Heinz
*30.04.2013*D-Töging Silo 1
*03.05.2013*CH-Solothurn Kofmehl
*04.05.2013*D-Trier Ex-Haus
*15.05.2013*D-Nürnberg K4 (Zentralcafé)
*16.05.2013*D-Riesa Offenes Jugendhaus
*17.05.2013*A-Attnang-Puchheim Pfingstspektakel
*18.05.2013*D-Lindau Club Vaudeville
*22.05.2013*D-Kiel Schaubude
*23.05.2013*D-Hamburg Hafenklang
*25.05.2013*D-Düsseldorf Pitcher​


----------



## Amigo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K-Paul - Out of Control (Alle Farben Remix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47BnBTwNpBE

Betoko - Raining Again (Original Mix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwfgesUVXes

Kotelett & Zadak - Sunday (Mollono.Bass Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWf3fHMPd8Y​


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8KrRGGDLUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*19.04.2013*D-Aachen Musikbunker
*20.04.2013*D-Hamburg LOGO
*21.04.2013*D-Berlin Bi Nuu
*23.04.2013*D-Osnabrück Kleine Freiheit
*24.04.2013*D-Saarbrücken Jugendzentrum Försterstrasse
*26.04.2013*D-Düsseldorf Stone im Ratinger Hof
*27.04.2013*B-Meerhout Groezrock
*28.04.2013*D-Frankfurt / Main Batschkapp
*29.04.2013*D-München Strom
*30.04.2013*D-Stuttgart Goldmarks​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDoOMX3dE6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nv5XOi5KZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QiDeI115nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*23.02.2013*D-Essen Panic Room
*26.03.2013*A-Graz SUb
*28.03.2013*D-Hamburg Meanie Bar
*30.03.2013*D-Münster Baracke​


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad'House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5pdGh3dKq0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=814QNDXsAWA


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...genug der ruhigen töne 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9TG0uAjinw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*17.05.2013*D-Landshut Rocket Club
*18.05.2013*D-Düsseldorf Pitcher
*19.05.2013*D-Hamburg Hafenklang
*22.05.2013*D-Lindau Club Vaudeville
*23.05.2013*D-Nürnberg K4
*24.05.2013*D-Chemnitz Rock`n`Ink Festival
*25.05.2013*D-Berlin Clash
*30.05.2013*D-Kiel Schaubude
*31.05.2013*D-Karlsruhe Alte Hackerei
*01.06.2013*D-Gütersloh Weberei
*02.06.2013*D-Essen Anyway
*06.06.2013*D-Köln Sonic Ballroom​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3wEaLTfoA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_UOuSklNL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...mal ein paar laute und böse Finnen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiN0hPI1-1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*27.04.2013 *D-München Sunny Red​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntoMKM0ToP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccRy4QW0fbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10fdv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - American Idiot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9KROAMfFZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Auch die Italiener wissen was Punk Rock ist ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvO6tcMI9QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
und deutsch können sie auch​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuYEzabD_vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*21.03.2013*D-Hamburg Fabrik
*22.03.2013*D-Berlin Astra
*23.03.2013*D-Kassel K19
*19.04.2013*D-MünchenZenith
*12.07.2013*D-Prölsdorf Krach am Bach Festival
*27.07.2013*D-Lindau Umsonst & Draußen Lindau
*09.08.2013*D-Villmar Tells Bells Festival​


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJp6KsgpZZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und ab übern teich und mal schauen was für Mucke sie in San Francisco machen ​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ns0ZVzzUpJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Kb480jXpXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*19.04.2013*D-Oschatz E-Werk
*20.04.2013*D-Bausendorf Riez Indoorfestival
*21.04.2013*D-Hamburg Hafenklang
*22.04.2013*D-Hannover Bei Chez Heinz
*23.04.2013*D-Siegen Vortex
*26.04.2013*D-München Monster Bash
*27.04.2013*D-Berlin Monster Bash
*8.04.2013*B-Meerhout Groezrock
*29.04.2013*D-Saarbrücken Garage (Kleiner Club)
*02.05.2013*D-Münster Skaters Palace
*03.05.2013*DK-Kopenhagen Underwerket
*04.05.2013*D-Kiel Klownhouse Fest
*07.05.2013*CH-Zürich Hafenkneipe​


----------



## Metalic (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ahhhhhh wann kommt endlich das neue Album?  Im Studio sind sie seit dem letzen Sommer. Wie lange dauert es denn so ein "Jahrhundertalbum" aufzunehmen???  Bis dahin rattert das ältere Material rauf und runter.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5sIXUbMgF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-hZ8TV0ypE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EF_WKwbueG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTKrH3NaSo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Oh Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWwMqa-_210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das frivole Burgfräulein - Lied Nr. 1 (Ein schöner Tag)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ntFyVf88IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Wünsch Dir Was (Live at Rock am Ring 2008)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6foOmMv5yIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen trashig, aber doch irgendwie cool... 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvlkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0VSXztr51I


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bratze - Strafplanet






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0CXhQeXwu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhKiPXAxfRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*04.2013*D-Köln Sonic Ballroom
*11.04.2013*B-Brüssel London calling
*12.04.2013*D-Düsseldorf AK47
*13.04.2013*D-Berlin Cortina Bob
*14.04.2013*D-Rosswein Jugendhaus
*16.04.2013*D-Dresden Chemiefabrik
*17.04.2013*D-Erfurt AJZ
*19.04.2013*D-Mainz Haus Mainusch
*20.04.2013*D-Schopfheim Café Irrlicht​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8S5A5QG4Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMfXeuv4kZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxFCavulKcE


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yolanda Be Cool & DCUP - We No Speak Americano 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jrXw97egoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poesie (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fritz Kalkbrenner - Grove (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XimIbnMbeRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neues Album 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIUBBwg6jJg


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ATB - Renegade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lLvtydTM78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_2qG22SPwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3oSbdB-zRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmXdzOZxkI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYdZQzGRlPc


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myfF0csOswc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WnOP3OWn8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ygsx4IGTKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 ....frisch aus Hollywood  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqOeKl2dzwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsAnnPuqhgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*10.05.2013*D-Düsseldorf The Tube
*24.05.2013*D-Pforzheim Bottich
*25.05.2013*D-Lauchhammer Real Music Club
*26.05.2013*CZ-Ostrava Barrak
*28.05.2013*D-Hannover Café Glocksee
*31.05.2013*D-Fürth Umsonst und Draußen
*01.06.2013*D-Berlin Cortina Bob
*02.06.2013*D-Essen Freak Show​


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WyiA5cxjG0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDYMjvdCWpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8wqmh3KybI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwtLwzrXLBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*22.02.2013*D-Berlin Franken Bar
*23.03.2013*D-Leipzig Horns Erben
*31.03.2013*D-Ummanz Rügen Surf Hostel
*02.04.2013*D-Hamburg Hafenklang
*06.04.2013*D-Karlsruhe Alte Hackerei
*08.04.2013*D-Reutlingen franz K  
*13.04.2013*CH-Stans Stanser Musiktage
*18.04.2013*D-Jena Kassablanca
*04.05.2013*D-Großhennersdorf Kunstbauerkino
*23.05.2013*D-Berlin Lido
*22.06.2013*D-Schrobenhausen Stadtfest
*19.07.2013*CZ-Ostrava Colours of Ostrava 
*26.07.2013*D-Viersen Eier mit Speck Festival​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UredChldhDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhaxZA4rPHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIDa2tBIy8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxWWc5napTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach immer noch einer der cleansten und besten Dubstep Trax:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16bRiH5zfOY


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixskugIPSSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieder mal etwas Liebe.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SQGJ0rfIEk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTeaUapAosc


----------



## Uziflator (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K1q1pw04Bs


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi Kurt 

Ist mal wieder so weit 

Wir zwei werden älter ...du da oben und ich hier unten 
dabei weiß ich nicht wer besser dran ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QC2eU-G7aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APdC_YhkSd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRxAs3YZjcc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvzEdNjPWRE


----------



## YuT666 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9yb88fa4MA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L__LKaAGhIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA6id4--BDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8gbJ9q9Ezk


----------



## YuT666 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjPcb7mx3B0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lx15RANQiKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ez2l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - Countdown (RedTop Radio Edit - Clean)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMDAmnI9snk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rise Against - Give it All





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYGYpIRG1lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tijW_SrCoxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdLYCjTACpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Technobase.fm stream


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Naja,klingt wie meine Toilette.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQVbAXlCoDc


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

so, jetzt auch mal was von mir zum Rachensäubern.. *hüstel* mimiiimimimimii





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iFBWhPvxNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pZZINOwHog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iRONo9V4N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulQIXCSCJeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NhD7IS-fno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie & Clyde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_cvZ-fwCvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ATB - Renegade


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQFTFwXShVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDRQhyLGzUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=02fWTxU4Yvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHZ1EYI4xVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbWPfxc2WZM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UjsXo9l6I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z feat. Rihanna & Kanye West - Run This Town​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5g5L8M_pAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNUwNVS2-Fk


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lord of The Rings - The Hobbit (Piano/Cello Cover) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube

Meisterwerke von Square Enix und Nintendo​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZuxAWb8a8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3rnyqI7dFc&list=SPA2E3926DAFA8F80C&index=39https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lP_anjF6rAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dIETrKo0Ao​


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfPw3a_y6WU


----------



## Metalic (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXkI1sTDoEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-q4LjWvGft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV6W-L5YTwE


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Hier kommt Alex





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV54t7ZmxjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HM9I9lINUU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlNp38EcUQU


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j03T3YUMQAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Hives - Go Right Ahead





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKbNG9Ul4MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jy4wdb36k8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDuraF2cq3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Abufaso (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Django - Main Theme




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSnptX0wQwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldprDD4FgQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4nNZbauQl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Rude Boy





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9528077

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## genetikk (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xt3-SqKbECA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMrcYDrtjng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG0jMfyrXsE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uctBnXk214s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfSsvlmC7Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1GP97FSQH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIWjbjiU4FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwtLwzrXLBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Danke True Monkey! *


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7NQmssdvkA


----------



## clown44 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVDBjVA3-8E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnNIoNUZig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ clown44 das war halt noch Musik

Foreigner- Jukebox Hero Music Video - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diray of Dreams - O' Brother Sleep




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nI6ZKehrSA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diary of Dreams - The Curse




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKOLQAS-AuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lljqw7uEjDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yltWysVWATc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXyf3ofM2Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmpLYr_O4QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zp6Kd0m177w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Bios-Overclocker: Denn diese Musik kommt nach so langer Zeit immer noch auf jeder Party gut an. Möge diese gute alte Zeit nie zu Ende gehen.!!

Hier noch mal ein Nachschlag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQSsQ1x5eMw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUWxrO6yq7M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv2wveH8zis


----------



## Metalic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei mir läuft wieder das Stone Sour Album. Finds einfach großartig was die Jungs da wieder gebastelt haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJuEjAo4ues

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7NvloUEYLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUOeibCly70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bsHd3YIquo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Burzum - Gullaldr





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=37wW5rR8624

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pfb3iE92_Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gRdpDHQd9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7fxN3g5sLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hLLe7j_tKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lq27JR-0xBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIh3nO6-V_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unschlagbar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRT-x3QvM7s


----------



## kero81 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swollen Members "King Of Diamonds" Official Music Video - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtn2_HJzu8I


----------



## YuT666 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgukizxZ5QM


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dieser Thread ist zu Rocklastig. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jznfI0O2v9E


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bitte sehr!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oFYPpR2M_E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZKzpgIRgek


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lovnt5LxMGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQowsPMOgK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Beste unter den Toten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCwO56k7uQw


----------



## Nostrex (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was seid ihr denn alle aufm Retro Trip ? 
Trailerpark - New Kids on The Blech ^^
Und Greenskeepers vagabond
Natürlich auch the faint - the geeks were right (does it offend you _ yeah_ remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xjmbck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

State of Minds bester Track! Big Up to New Zealand:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQEDygzhpJQ


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meisterwerk!!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9OLIzr66us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtZaBaGlqnA

Hier wird es mir Langsam zu weich wieder !!


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.


----------



## YuT666 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgnEU77kcA8


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcq_xLi2NGo


----------



## BlackNeo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIOh512j8XM

This 

wie füge ich diesen YT Code denn ein? bzw. was kommt da rein?

Edit.: Danke Painkiller


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ BlackNeo

Nach dem = das Zeug.  

@ Topic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1FwlQhFLQQ


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Supershirt - 8000 Mark






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_A4oompIFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## genetikk (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdAj-dBNCi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5nC54KXQ0g


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPSGS-ymseI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gF7bpV8RYWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuq6HgKgEFQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ElTspmCMiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLtF1x2hL5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4A4Ddc8q5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fIRo-UtdOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Fire Bomb





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbtpbi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

vril Lavigne - How You Remind Me






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weeluzD_hxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leæther Strip - Black Candle




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7EA1eTjBRSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LPF12 - Vicious Circle




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAI0ZEZXiX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3otFyUb1_5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-O-eWen9ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lC6quwdHekI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
"Most that know me call me Blade, because I got a habit (reveals Hatchet) of letting this do my talking for me..."_


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRbMTidbA40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OU-N6J8U6iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0y7FWh2EYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulMt8Phh_Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eliminate - Beast Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExdJQLlPKns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sleipnir  - Zeit zu gehen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_J-5vo5G28Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQpyVm5czhI


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nico Vega - Beast

läuft seid Tagen auf und ab


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_nBg-yqu3A


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Sleipnir - Verlorene Träume





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Endm_DWmAdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nguru - The Usual Way Of Things






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1onvqgnwLvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Quakes - Pack your Bags and go!





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=aOkbyn9jcyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFTz7KmKoeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Quakes - I miss you (live)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uVLtuW2rRrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiWM-f1uRQg


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg5CIw1a3lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bp4FWQ9Ljbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel aber immer wieder gut!


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wolfsheim - "Find You're Here" & "Find You're Gone"





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=VyrFko0C5Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und gleich noch ein älteres Sahnestück hinterher 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eb875nk1Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Klangstabil - You May Start (Live in Hamburg)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7ngxasy37dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Festplatte (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwpDAdksnmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich war am Sonntag im Planetarium Hamburg mit meinem Vater in der Vorstellung "The Cosmic Wall". 
Das war verdammt episch!  Ich kann das nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*SITD - Lebensborn





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=l6-coF1CXBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich find das Intro einfach episch. Aber nach ner gewissen Zeit geht mir der Sänge aufn Keks.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - King Of The World






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPeWGXE1U2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Klangstabil - Perdere per vincere





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=vzHcILtnS10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsleoUr7eAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9a0alGXAQI


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Polar Bear Club - Heart Attack At Thirty






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3VoLr-J-XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tomorrowland ​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx_HSxYYEW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEatDZF248Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiN0hPI1-1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, hier einmal etwas anspruchsvolleres 
Lohnt sich bestimmt für Prog Rock/Metal Fans und Led Zeplin Fans die 11 Min mal durch zu hören





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNUq-JSXvS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Intervenus - Cynaptix




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXUa7p_sapM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Are We The Waiting & St.Jimmy 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHZFVWBotzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlqXmyYRd3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYr-2q3Bvdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Exile | Global Hideout


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXLbzB8GXQM


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5UGBjuZxAE


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD40VXFkusw&


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pyt5mnKmKH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Myi9d-XFE9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VS4fyxuFZvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The xx - Sunset






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGCtyvWAE3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Die Toten Hosen - Tage wie diese






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Samiam - Curbside






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2kQkbVOUD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJRynBvKG24


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCcJuN47UcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tx07z1LhiA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQ98LfxTBHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_owQBmJh5Nk


----------



## YuT666 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yr5rn3Sv_4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wqGQUbVTJkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nR9GlEM0WIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2½ hours of Dubmood (chiptune/demo/keygen music) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ9xnIxG9nk


----------



## YuT666 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlKikd7Fo5Y


----------



## Placebo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Verve - Lucky Man






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH6TJU0qWoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNy5xcs0W3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (1. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtWbfHlPTOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Velile - Injabulo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxBEf9-Cx4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMrcYDrtjng


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5o2E5DpURy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teFLEMQAzmg


----------



## m3ntry (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soundgarden - Burden In My Hand 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xgyot

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9zpUoyYIWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiI8cWpjfJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7n8x_r1oDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Er Denkt, Sie Denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-58RyiOLzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Paradies





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWAcxfgHLO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie und Clyde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSyKrR9V_Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Niza (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling Dubstep Crystallize





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H33afmfAnuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKyxGEUIsLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schinkennudel (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVYmBPbWbBQ


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kris feat. Dante Thomas - Diese Tage (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mfdu9ZH4ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Emeli Sandé - Next To Me (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5cXqrt5MVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDwsWdcSLBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loM99T_XEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mq8QyzRqmc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1kHrTTtAqM


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wPR-yOK-jeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWmteg9guoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VgyW40ryJec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (3. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - Johnny I hardly knew ya - YouTube

Ein Samastag Abend


----------



## Abufaso (3. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flux Pavilion - Daydreamer​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tResGu91URM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - What's My Name (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m-ERhikxAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADwVvT7-5_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GowOUd1zxO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvjAYa7sXs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Astral Projection - No One Ever Dreams




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5O28gopiBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Matisyahu - Sunshine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_Vt4MlbM0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hlc7AlzwS6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Diamonds





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOGBIbqXwYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/5BmEGm-mraE


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWTZj2FqJMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Oh Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWwMqa-_210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Green Day - Homecoming





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awHSVx99Y_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwQGXUyQnfo


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8lV1To-_fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y25snz83ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sandé - Next To Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nwdjQmc_N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Emeli Sandé - Read All About It Part III (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q03E7oTc5qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (5. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sum 41 - 88






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tiinBEVNjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist echter Hip Hop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgiWJsjuWjY


----------



## taks (5. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunny Day Real Estate - Television






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lD0eU-VJPuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. März 2013)

Kelly Rowland feat. Lil Wayne - Motivation


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPA2A55RNWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVjRB8hEKf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PQLp_FI8i0


----------



## Amigo (7. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anthony Hamilton & Elayna Boynton - Freedom ( Björn Störig Edit )


----------



## YuT666 (8. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUFREEJiGeQ


----------



## m3ntry (9. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rLCQc90ZvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## combatIII (9. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madball -down for life-
und ausserdem hab ich mal TOOL wieder ausgegraben

irgendwie strange die Mischung.


----------



## MfDoom (9. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5dtIY2Ea9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pO2vLRrMWc


----------



## Leckrer (10. März 2013)

Amon Amarth - Wrath of the Norseman

\m/


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqKxMtO6xFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"I can almost feel your loving arms again..."_


----------



## Hardwell (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjBCjfB3Hq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

What Matters by AKA AKA & umami & Thalstroem (official video)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksoGzg547F4

Klassiker 
________________

 Rich Vom Dorf - Mochacho & Chicacabra (Mollono.Bass Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jDxPuCANmI

Sommer ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

new_devide, das ist nicht dein Ernst?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsqG_R3ySE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLnvzMyTjRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. März 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=633361"/>new_devide, das ist nicht dein Ernst?<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=633360"/>
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbsqG_R3ySE
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLnvzMyTjRw



Na klar is des mein ernst 
Ich find des is soooo ein großer schwachsinn das es iwie schon wieder cool is


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIav4HQrXWU


----------



## YuT666 (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLuPXf_TDJk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1g9PFtSCKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcstsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERTT_sv8sV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shpongle - Vapour Romours




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuT9TYg5Onw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tE6SRBnDHx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bm7A4lZHp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCntCJ8CGOY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsqG_R3ySE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAI7PMkt2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9ufAstxhdg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aAkGBlPwfU


----------



## taks (12. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - I'm Your Favorite Drug






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvk8MvntPXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUHAGjiT3aY


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWPJ-AxU6X0


----------



## m3ntry (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zur Papstwahl 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEdVvAjvI6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Give Me Novacaine / She's A Rebel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUHrQUGUy7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie und Clyde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSyKrR9V_Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wWUsShu2Bo


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé feat. Kanye West - Ego (Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0y0m-FiZD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNA-6JqKsVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KcOrpeuYA


----------



## clown44 (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKYczqzKdOA


----------



## moe (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nH69twAeeeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCSysw7IQcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*icken zu Erykah Badu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7mwZULsVcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsEVAYVX6Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq7958G610c


----------



## k@k@nut (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzccvwMS5R8


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdI7Ya0GiXg


----------



## k@k@nut (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0pmxUpjMTU


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMcNzjzw63I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## k@k@nut (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmKLbuv2rh0


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Domino (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2013)

Comatose von Skillet <3


----------



## Artifacte (15. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7yOOlckXJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geile neue Interpretation!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Did i hear Hardstyle?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFy0boGZIPc


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DordR4NINe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damn, ich will auch so 'nen coolen Hut haben!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Bm9DukNxO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9zpUoyYIWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rigjaw (16. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth - Live Wacken 
Wie fügt man hier yt videos ein


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Don't Stop The Music​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd8jh9QYfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (16. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

chillt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTITIRhD6rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@rigjaw

Über dem Textfeld sind diese Symbole, das zweite von rechts ist Video einfügen.

Einmal klicken in das sich nun öffnende Fenster gibst du die Adresszeile von deinem Browser von der Seite auf der das Video läuft ein.

Sehe gerade Link hast du ja schon eingefügt. Genauso gehts mit Videos nur zwei Symbole weiter rechts.


----------



## rigjaw (17. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mach ich ja aber bei mir wir das Video nicht angezeigt  aha hab immer das Youtube Symbol genommen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cb9C1u8HsR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 siiick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVZ7srLa8mU


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HitekcR1jxo


----------



## clown44 (17. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aPnFTFrg5k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0V-hJxeyfI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcWzVUlrzdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHzGGQ9xrOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVBfJDeEIFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHhKZkq0-OY


----------



## coroc (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cql6R6zHuvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKT5qsVvkEY


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCNme5PK0-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre mir gerade michael jackson´s Album Dangerous.

Jacko ist echt Held meiner Jugend !


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-XEiTf4LW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
​


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Projekt - King Of My Castle (Roy Malone´s King Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xi__T16lvDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjYp5Fndunk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZlqOItJVOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (18. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ei Like
https://soundcloud.com/blacktigersexmachine/dark-speakers


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (19. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26UCOVb5WMo

Da werde ich wohl heute abend nachtschicht machen und die Filme reinziehen xD


----------



## clown44 (19. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1em08fq8of0


----------



## MfDoom (19. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/62092214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B4jXXfLOjU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRRir415C-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlkYacu02kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (20. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weezer - Beverly Hills






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL_WvOly7mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr00QE1uLU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjZxiHWPrZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (20. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3EPF2M6Ez8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_tORtmKIjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTclRMj2cZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqCtUEeC33U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhEFzsHAP58


----------



## MfDoom (21. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/41333837

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Klassiker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIMeK9IH3Pc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ


Entspannung !


----------



## Hardwell (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lej5ZYuDX_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x97t-ZhqMc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hospitality <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjUPoMXGdWw


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Keno




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QokxYKs5BiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97Q-XmFAzis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg5CIw1a3lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9wENVxqhYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCgJayDZg48

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM2-iPAY2p4


----------



## k@k@nut (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g885DX7WKA4


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TehjTZRy48o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3eIFhGuep4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bi49Xo0MzhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=na7dwYv0Y-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reOLeLX0Q9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkysjcs5vFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jujLfxQUmac


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8YDJkPSTXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4hP7_epW5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4EL67mjv1nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MC09QhEIu5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UulEF42mlVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvITkVgj_rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRE1pGu20VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrU6iyk7-Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVttFhWF3KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bW5M5xljdCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOp_u17hkGU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WTXQwDHZA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaHuzkyurC0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3C3flKUSMdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl7NZ-AdsJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eg4p3IoDNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6oFwGpgTvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYpEveHBKNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpTUdtrthUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBF3wp1oLck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z33tH-JdPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyh9mB_6s6E


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3mgkv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzc-Eajydac


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6Dwb0qNxhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAQALeYZ_l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5f1TKLywtok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D308YXu8mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frauen machen also doch Hardstyle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgNF0ovaumY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAfqguL88tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sLRn_Te1e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leona Lewis - I See You





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGChoFxzhTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MNag3ou6UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - End of Time





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xpq4da

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T3KLRrhXW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlZ5w98k59E


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nlkQmXouSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQoUpcFwRjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwgud48pdnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie ich diesen sound vermisse


----------



## k@k@nut (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URbrlnWhCLc


----------



## BlackNeo (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E3TD_5vfBg

Ich habe über ein dreiviertel Jahr auf diesen Soundtrack gewartet!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRmrZEpdjRQ
Das lied hat was...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bivDjGEnvkA
Wie Olstyle auf seite 661 schon schrieb..."Da kommt der Nerd ins Grübeln."


----------



## Thomse12 (25. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arcade Fire - Power Out


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mad' House - Like A Prayer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iol7A00p7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgPvRSAdK6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gsqywc7fnqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uSpmnE8IOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## k@k@nut (25. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XakKBaEfH6s


----------



## m3ntry (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gänsehaut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSyEkrnsvH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4gPKianglE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrSKG3TS0uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## k@k@nut (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJRynBvKG24


----------



## DerBlauePavian (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JBB 2013 - SpongeBOZZ (Qualifikation)


----------



## YuT666 (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrvIKQxZL-I


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich ist er wieder back!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uVO3wXR2rM


----------



## Hardwell (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFTzrROft3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Holiday/Boulevard of Broken Dreams





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mWDjOpHlwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für zwischendurch mal ganz nett, finde ich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrZkRk8regY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé feat. Kanye West - Ego (Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0y0m-FiZD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - End of Time





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xpq4da

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyonce - Deja Vu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mp0jL38dDtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGX7M6ahhyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt1cLeNGZXY


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu8Bnwl6t1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzIcBUOofWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rigjaw (27. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9AcG0glVu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUzd9KyIDrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTz002QxRes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYZcLPELt8I


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System Of A Down - Chop Suey





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13cz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyzBL9d0gPs


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist sofort wieder da, erst läuft es dir als Gänsehaut über den ganzen Rücken, danach will dein Kopf vor Adrenalin fast platzen und dann fühlst du dich in diesem einen Moment unbesiegbar...

_It's the eye of the tiger
It's the thrill of the fight
Rising up to the challenge of our rival
And the last known survivor
Stalks his prey in the night
And he's watching us all with the eye of the tiger_


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Rihanna & Kanye West - Run This Town (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gnS8RnXn_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyNN7HC0kWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*31.03.2013 *D-Hamburg Knust
*01.04.2013 *D-Berlin Lido
*02.04.2013 *D-Köln Luxor
*03.04.2013 *D-Stuttgart Wagenhallen
*04.04.2013 *D-Frankfurt / Main Batschkapp
*06.04.2013 *D-Münster Skaters Palace
*12.04.2013 *D-Burgkirchen Black Box
*19.04.2013 *D-Unterwaldhausen Querbeat-Festival
*26.04.2013 *D-Rheda-Wiedenbrück Roadhouse
*30.04.2013*D-LandshutWintergarten
*10.05.2013 *D-Hof Alter Bahnhof
*17.05.2013*-Eichstätt Open Air am Berg
*18.05.2013 *D-Waldsassen Pfingstfest
*24.05.2013 *D-Abensberg Gleis 1
*30.05.2013 *D-Kiel Schaubude
*31.05.2013 *D-Lübeck Campus Festival
*01.06.2013* D-Fridingen Frido Festival 
*15.06.2013 *D-Köln Tsunami Club
*16.06.2013 *D-Stuttgart Rohrer Seefest Stuttgart
*20.07.2013 *D-Pösing Pösinger Open Air
*27.07.2013 *D-Herrenberg 48-Stunden-Festival
*17.08.2013 *D-Arlen Over the Wood
*24.08.2013 *D-Bad Wünnenberg Wünnstock Festival
*31.08.2013*D-LichteneckRockfestival





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugBswLiMPNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aus aktuellem Anlass 
Böhse Onkelz - Kirche


----------



## True Monkey (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mucke aus meiner Heimat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f94MoLAGgf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2qI6y1VKXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wM_IsIrXZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MS9z90LmFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

..........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17XeMNnLZ7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Forever Young (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpvVv8ssBtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Rihanna - What's My Name (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m-ERhikxAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44mb8MSwfas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

oldschool 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSoZEgPjLRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uz4vUfu5w5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLmqED1xTzI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AIJuRGYmWk


----------



## coroc (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Voila 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpMn6gP69eM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoC9DL4bzIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cql6R6zHuvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhHNZXO-RE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLbYL10c1zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJ5gsdQkdFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rigjaw (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUbTW928sMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6km7phBQRF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xmckWVPRaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqxSKUaC1iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxfMB8WlmX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (29. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2U6cXczyXg


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - End Of Time ​ 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xpq4da

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laudian (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein schönes Metal-Rap Crossover.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V895mbdjHgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92UGv2BNxfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92UGv2BNxfY


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Sascha... ein aufrechter Deutscher (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zdyj1b6fN0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenigstens gibt es noch Bands die soviel Eier in der Hose haben zuzugeben das sie politisch sind und nicht herumheucheln 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSX80i3S5eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17FZIncZi8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WK7sWFdSpw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ZPOKpJnIE


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17PM-UMVud8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibts was lässigeres als Surf?  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbonHS_mONo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_MwBDFdAZI


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTBTeFDwngE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_TLM0JP9z0


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wamdue Project - King of My Castle (Roy Malone Kings Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64hHbAEGdyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Yolanda Be Cool & Dcup - We No Speak Americano (Original Extended Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eWQGb2bk34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaVnA88oNTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7YAB0VzWhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_tdhLZsqiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D'Agostino - Bla Bla Bla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ida Corr vs Fedde Le Grand - Let Me Think About It





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15362632

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cClLutPmFDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHbLIEaZl_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meine Neuentdeckung des Monats: The Rapture. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVH8vUg2Eh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_uhnCvEse0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qfxCvwyxms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ruthe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUprbWTuofk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkjFWrAXGE0


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dance.FM :: The Ultimate Beat of Amsterdam ::


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hachja, "Oldies" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY2pl3uCQ1Q


----------



## clown44 (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giBEuTL4EnQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmA8nSErPBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQtea40NiO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqRJtUorPMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jz3p

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQj--Kjn0z8


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

like it:

Theophilus London - Wine & Chocolates (andhim Remix) (Official Video HD) - YouTube


----------



## coroc (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76svWOj8B04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqiYHzQoY78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muiNqF_XJJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLZ2PmpUTkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgZSnAkQc4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - Last Resort





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1kty

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ivx1hcdz5U


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Er denkt, Sie denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWs4B6hx0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. April 2013)

Projekt 46 - Reasons

Eigentlich das gesamte Monstercat - Best of 2012 rauf und runter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCVcoXT0Yak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPkapKOCcos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSTadO0eevM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. April 2013)

AC/DC Stormy Mayday


----------



## coroc (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NT4mQSpf9TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qEja72NSg5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. April 2013)

TVDS - Bumblebee


----------



## Leckrer (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth - Live Without Regrets


----------



## Der Maniac (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can't Stop Won't Stop - Cool Summer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm376PeeJPA


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7fznGUnoWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haben sich ja leider aufgelöst


----------



## Leckrer (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klaypex - Strobe (Deadmau5)


----------



## k@k@nut (2. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtoqV11pxgk


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_Last night what we talked about 
It made so much sense 
But now the haze has ascended 
It don't make no sense anymore
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6HdXOifMvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EykfuzE9Ryk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2rrwyG68JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Azzuro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SjeDxnsWYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6YxhbQn-ZA


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eC7HimeLIKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nico Vega - Beast





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTv3FyjwyEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde diese Version besser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6LLSgyd7Cw


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfN9ZyL6IXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höre gerade Breakz.us webradio. Kommt grad ein bisschen Rapmusik von früher. Steh ich zwar sonst nicht so drauf, aber ab und zu mal ganz cool


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCCtktw9wIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BLftES1du4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHoAhAOqMOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14fvFBU23g0


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Klassiker, den ich nicht kaputt hören kann 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk_V6R_pGfM


----------



## clown44 (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NTDHjVKQyo


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEemCIdlQY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Wünsch DIR was (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2id-D0OogOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie & Clyde (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEtUrggnU6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Pushed Again





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2H8FtlrzCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OuCcEx03YCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ReRxGarP3Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cql6R6zHuvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf9ra5jWvVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAFiGAnxtZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HU83XckOeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MDXb51Owaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Band der Welt


----------



## cargo (4. April 2013)

Nene, das sind schon die Ärzte.


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VX37TC_TjXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDkr4ZBhDzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XT1024 (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErXI43pqePU

Ähh ich meinte dieses:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uERWysp_rjg


----------



## clown44 (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AszvUiijx8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEjU9KVABao

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKClwkbDO1o


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es geht kaum besser .....für mich zumindest ​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elgXiZ3w_wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DheFFTmuyu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GL9rSAz_oc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOktFATWX0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Fire Bomb





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbtpbi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jessie J - Domino (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - What's My Name (live) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m-ERhikxAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHXVXG2kXBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFTzrROft3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chabos wissen wer der Babo ist, auch bei Progi.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXIdCnt8V-I


----------



## k@k@nut (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_dVYCbIHow


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XdpnTQ_BxEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b8jnRoR27M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LSqFjzcljo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCvQWe3kZ7A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCLYJzS-kMA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHxqA6O3YKI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_k-9wztWc0


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLDyqTlpnLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg


----------



## k@k@nut (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSkGA7vuSMI


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8C5EYqX_As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXofNQQLrQ8


----------



## MfDoom (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7745604/Seit_dem_Tag_als_Michael_Jackson_starb


----------



## Metalic (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wY23ZuXA21w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEOqVNkISTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf69Tom0L78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oapx4GjuLk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (6. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTlzQEA-4oc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Voukk3q9_w0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BL_nrQxU-wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDy-so7iFhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nur für dich, Weib 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmKHHdqwVes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Perfume - JPN Special
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtKILj--9XY


----------



## Ich 15 (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xl_jhF9qoUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpc-831GPs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxVJK6t9HVA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mir gerade alles zu Kuschlisch hier !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL0mcaat7hg


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@CrimsoN 2.0

Wie wärs hiermit ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIT1QZdRziE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RubAaemc6P0

Scheint mir das beste Lied vom neuen Album zu sein.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNesrbQ-Bm0


----------



## taks (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2JBxtd0IaI


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrwNO73GI1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Give it All





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYGYpIRG1lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRbMTidbA40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUaV2G6125k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qttGJ3il62Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3MDG6h6QgE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-RTO_Omcpw


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Vines - Don't Listen To The Radio





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1L4Rjg80Xjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Underoath - Reinventing Your Exit





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1x8xv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SSDZHZHYvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPVeQ_NFCA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> @CrimsoN 2.0
> 
> Wie wärs hiermit ?
> 
> ...


 

Was soll das denn sein ?
-----------

Hardcore 4 Life !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga9MYE8opnQ


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@CrimsoN 2.0

Deutscher Untergrund, Genre Psychocore 

Fast schon ein bisschen geschmacklos aber du wolltest was nicht kuscheliges^^


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - You Da One





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmbxke

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MC Basstard - Horrorkore Posse - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=6tZgUMFdyYY

#BC


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> @CrimsoN 2.0
> 
> Deutscher Untergrund, Genre Psychocore
> 
> Fast schon ein bisschen geschmacklos aber du wolltest was nicht kuscheliges^^


 
Ich finde eher Dämlich aber gut..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54JOvSOmOFA

Der wohl neue Sänger von Suffokate ! Muss sagen der typ hat was drauf da werde ich selbst in 10 Jahren nicht ran kommen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=HMZfBF9PAxs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=0FgKQdc96k4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=c6k7tNNWkLo

​


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Project - King of My Castle (Roy Malone Kings Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwXSPGZd4Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbqthveAhlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g1ToFZXHcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDouXy82-A


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bcDc35Fmjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUL-r2cZVps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltSYjII5yCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVYhl2d7nCc


----------



## Diablokiller999 (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old-School NASUM Grindcore!
Sind sie zu hart, bist du zu schwach 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5X8NIoAS7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKXUNRrYQd0


----------



## timetoremember (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Total kranker Ohrwurm irgendwie  Aber ich kriegs nicht mehr ausm Kopf




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3xGzSAePYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3OJM08_9kg


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TREbpCHMr5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lg-2xyO_yDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFTzrROft3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vemUI3eBTRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ms7YbfHePZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgsjE6_VjXo


----------



## k@k@nut (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Endlos geil. Yeahh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=978gp1j1yf4


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzG3Qwjrbeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rock'n'Roll!


----------



## Metalic (10. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Super Album! Kaufempfehlung! Stone Sour - House of Gold & Bones Part 2






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqMmjrzoH28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (10. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich glaube das passt hier ganz gut rein 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xk_XaJ7gE4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vul1WMrGkws


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Y2KcYSE_xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsK-OxJQJP8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjQ63uB__OA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Perfume - Spring of Life 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lC2Q8PRnzI


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mlahvvymkxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Waiting for the one
The day that never comes
When you stand up and feel the warmth
But the sunshine never comes_


----------



## loltheripper (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dliM0fZDoYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lg_k1SwrQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie & Clyde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0N3Jij-p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqrtJmdON-I


----------



## Plumbumm (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iChvmZ_B3rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1NZcH2haIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2CWsqGFgkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzQa_tRsKuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NFsu_djB_H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82WOvN7evjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Plumbumm (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SQVvfFTcEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb2upmuGNk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild, dass die immer noch kein Auftrittsverbot bekommen.

Egal was feines zum feiern: Angerfist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeM6qjNqUYc


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Frei.Wild, dass die immer noch kein Auftrittsverbot bekommen.


 Wieso sollten sie??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbhsYC4gKy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdxUe9RqFc


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Metalic schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie??


Abgesehen davon, dass sie Nationalisten sind? Ich kenn einige Rapper, die wegen weniger Auftrittsverbote haben. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bKLt09Wn4k

P.S: Natürlich will ich niemand vorschreiben was er zu hören hat und ich hab auch nichts ggn Patriotismus, aber bei Frei.Wild finde ich gehts zu weit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5eH-calbuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALQEKlvN20E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Im just leavin this here, cause im outta here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrpNjgj0uyo


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Du meinst also, man sollte Frei.Wild verbieten aufzutreten, weil sie ihre Heimat (Südtirol) lieben? Was ist denn das für eine Logik? Ich weiß ganz genau worauf du hinaus willst! Aber es ist lächerlich, etwas "nachzubrabbeln", was man vielleicht mal irgendwo gehört hat. Politisch bin ich weder stark-links noch rechts ausgerichtet, ich mag einfach die Musik von den Jungs. Aber es geht mir so tierisch auf die Klöten immer wieder lesen zu müssen, dass Frei.Wild rechts wäre. So und da mir bewusst ist, dass das hier kein Diskussionsthread ist ich das aber gerne mal loswerden wollte, hier noch ein Video damit ich vom Mod keine Klatsche bekomme Denn hier ist Schluss für mich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EF_WKwbueG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Dylan wer´s nicht weiss / kennt...




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11205275

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcwEIS7D3Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7GbIgYFxqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEsY3Rgg93k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyy-YY5tt0I


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRLi0QivFQw#!


----------



## loltheripper (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESZy6r5rgzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

20 jahre hab ich die cd schon...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fiuT2RoC8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CPlF-IEkXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

O2 Werbung lässt grüßen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VybPA3gkLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn7c6wnsZnY


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlw6HTZxUGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpILQtmB5HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY - GENTLEMAN on Vimeo


----------



## CSOger (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Conference of the Birds - *Shels - YouTube


----------



## loller7 (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

STILL - jj - YouTube

Ein Lied das mMn jedem (grade im Sommer) gefallen kann und da es grade so langsam warm wird ist das sehr angebracht! (;


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cG7ZVBXQII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passt grad irgentwie


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=th8plhEtwEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZ0y9x8_oug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdSGCiK2KmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L9smFv2qb3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU7jb7FCguk

Love Music hate fascism


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Metalic: War ja auch nur meine offene Meinung. 

Retro-g-o-doppel-t:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVZCOEDlEBs


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8m1ez

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (15. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IueoJTbIabI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQv0JI2MTDw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pB8By_OnNeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWKTBjDEKUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrRazer (16. April 2013)

Dockyard und Altes Kamuffel von Paul Kalkbrenner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLLlzS_PrFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvjVDBfmJZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uabVkXG59wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ey3bDyM3cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFTzrROft3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - End of Time 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xpq4da

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x81cu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BykHK-sxQg4


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1KADomB40k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUzQHA8znLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvdL5EHmPAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekcntqxT9eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Shadow Company - Intro - YouTube

Lang ists her


----------



## CSOger (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tweaker
Tweaker (band) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Doom 3 Theme




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzI7DLR0DPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde ich immer noch sehr geil.
(Dachten nicht wenige das der Track von Tool ist)


----------



## YuT666 (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum Gedenken an meinen am 12.04.13 verstorbenen Vater ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2u5T-iOYpI



> Wenn Liebe einen Weg zum Himmel fände und Erinnerungen Stufen wären, würden wir hinaufsteigen und Dich zurückholen.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEyZrIs2yHA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XdfqWEqObhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmWZseVWxN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-ywo5WUNyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sebastian Ingrosso & Tommy Trash ft. John Martin - Reload (Vocal Mix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-y33ejLVW_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (17. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82rThV0hVUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DG9_pVQaJKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imYJpr09IgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRtYsb4w0Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellen McLain - Still Alive





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36reZ9-3VK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (18. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r53Ao-Y5_2Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## m3ntry (18. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fette Performance 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJ2-5nI4Vwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipgcSD1x_RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NfDOuamZF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PnYKmOdGvzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sum41 forever <3


----------



## Plumbumm (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6DZsEQ82lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SiFwLVYhdkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Bayern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5fIRBo9XCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Made ft. Pete Simpson - The Way I See (Daniel Steinberg & Nils Ohrmann Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJUj8P4XJbo

Soukie & Windish - What's The Cure (Original Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew1BITEEkhc

Channel X & Natalie - Slowly Falling Leafs (Robosonic Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YisvgPQeYzc

€:@*new_devide* : Ich sag nur eins: Hugo's Mega Dance


----------



## k@k@nut (19. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNCexT6PpAk


----------



## Plumbumm (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

immer diese ohrwürmer...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnJIb4A-DuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wahre Geschichte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkQBTnDfhBg


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=mC182xhG2CU


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-RPUP4AOFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeahh !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlBe4dh7VkQ


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1KADomB40k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gg3ArS0GhGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Hives - Go Right Ahead





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKbNG9Ul4MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phkaWd3PH6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtZaBaGlqnA

Höer euch die zwei Free EPs an ! es ist echt Spitze !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgwFkEUcIK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9snT5-h_y50


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bryan Adams - Summer of 69





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIEOZCcaXzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pgum6OT_VH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkVufQLsRag
Wieso ist diese Band nicht mindestens so bekannt wie Sum41, Blink-182 etc. ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgoRPF6_6kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLmy4UvCts4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das haben wir gestern auch gespielt. Nur die da warn etwas schneller 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqdJBdErEnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und jetzt wieder zurück zum alten Stoff:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76svWOj8B04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUZ5aZFLQ9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPtKYbggCqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Give Me Novacaine/She's A Rebel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUHrQUGUy7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Papa Roach - Last Resort





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1kty

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PCGHGS !

Papa Roach - Last Resort *_*
Wie oft ich zu diesen Song im Fuchbau einfach nur gegangen bin!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gJoY9rgqrA&NR


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO4DXFItaQA


----------



## Pas89 (21. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vom neuen Album 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_AwVu4ECwc


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch wenn einem die Musik nicht taugt.... 
Tut euch den Gefallen und spult doch mal bis zu Minute 4 vor. Da kommt etwas was viele kennen dürften. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9JMdgGE0xU


----------



## loltheripper (22. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIFuF1HyaBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (22. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LM9uxVuUdIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLHk4TmybIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHtJPrzUFEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVTExeaTNrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4aGx4gsCV8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> Auch wenn einem die Musik nicht taugt....
> Tut euch den Gefallen und spult doch mal bis zu Minute 4 vor. Da kommt etwas was viele kennen dürften.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9JMdgGE0xU


 
Skyrim ja ne is klar ^^
Aber alles was nach dem Intro kommt kannst meiner meiung nach in die Tonne kloppen !!

Leider macht diese Band nix mehr  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUaAjEB3acg


----------



## jeamal (22. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3C0VKEuVu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-N2emv41f6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okv8GVK4Nfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPOgrtlc_ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlZ5w98k59E


----------



## jeamal (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRN0nCUJ35Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sollte man sich zu herzen nehmen.


----------



## clown44 (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aPnFTFrg5k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxssOv-hAy4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKURYUHAQF8


----------



## Metalic (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZiHTvtB118

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j-1QuzfH4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUOxpdyvIoE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3rRm8aa4zY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tah--X_Sro0

Bin nach wie vor keinen Hiphop/rap fan aber diese zwei haben es drauf !

-Unterstellung entfernt-


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNbLKURfQlM


----------



## rept.jah (24. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Gangster-Rap aber das hier ist hängen geblieben. Lief neulich Nacht mal irgendwo als Untermalung zu nem Titten-Filmchen ^^ (Das darf ich hier leider nicht verlinken )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWXZJoattmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6statZWXQ4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIgGT0P1FV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDar8fVYWWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Neo-Nazis (oder menschen die eine Rechtes Gedanken gut finden/unterstützen) sollte hier verboten werden !
> Geschweige denn Hier Geposte werden !


Setze dich bitte erst mal mit dem Thema auseinander, bevor du hier groß den Mund aufmachst! 
Startseite - Die Macht der Medien

@ Topic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## k@k@nut (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU


----------



## clown44 (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU2GhBQsmro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdOZXnskNCI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GPo84or4mY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6t47KtcrdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnierfka (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

All That Remains - Two Weeks


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9XyKKpw1Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJKll5VQlDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Setze dich bitte erst mal mit dem Thema auseinander, bevor du hier groß den Mund aufmachst!
> Startseite - Die Macht der Medien


Sorry, aber die seite disqualifiziert sich selbst! Die ist maximal was für fans. Mit sowas drückt man die band höchstens noch weiter in die rechte ecke.
Mal davon ab, freiwild ist auch nicht unbedingt meins. Die texte sagen mir garnicht zu...

Jetzt aber genug davon, das gehört hier nicht her.
@ Topic
Ein klein bißchen Bullet for my Valentine... (rock am ring )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv9uQOj0UIU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKdxd718WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3H21fj0hQRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cuXasbjhT8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiqQmGkWHaQ


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nunja 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdDVpxB6ulM


----------



## Metalic (26. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zum Wochenende 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpILQtmB5HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yOuY-viOA


----------



## T'PAU (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ryan Farish - Neon Stars





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U01CZG3UgoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyqD_lwN7JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzerbXFwGCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WXv1luIQzc&list=PL62C3A999A2B4F347

Ruhrpott AG - Ohne Gewähr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzO3qwEM1BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TK7OTO37VqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFpFBLRQ8Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## k@k@nut (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJO5HU_7_1w


----------



## MrPsyco (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flogging Molly - Devil's Dace Floor


----------



## moe (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fcv9w_-Dmwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBk65oVgAZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMl_SH56WKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I2nX6WzV7k


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPhbT73ZG2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt mach ich mal nen Abgeher!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyByHU0mLsU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xctngp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6h2h4zIhwuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht schlecht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-L-Kx6_XCvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQa7E0Nwjh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHWLSypLFNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag9fAN3YfyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7jW8_2Us5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTzwvLkDgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6u_hjgbJnh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgZSnAkQc4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbghLoaOvA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfsifZ9tFR0


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

KLICK MICH, SAGTE DER LINK, DER ZU YOUTUBE FÜHRT


----------



## coroc (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhHNZXO-RE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfApBz4_XQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6wE8P6TqnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_ts8cPScXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QB_3roKAs3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurkensalat (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Любо, братці, любо - YouTube

Я люблю русскую музыку


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - You'll Never Walk Alone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aa5-UbhgoU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLbEZU7YB-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plumbumm (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1FkuBbwySY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgzialiS2Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mt8jifKlbTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9YJVQIf8JBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff974Ocxl4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIqimoNyEBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jCVge5qklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7UwZFeeCy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o60wvkIKfyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH8y1Olon3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAa9GWskMQQ


----------



## ACDSee (29. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SDP läuft...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pD7qB_0IWiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Russian Roulette (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2YH7nrOVBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (30. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blöde Gema 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWuCmjpvXmE


----------



## m3ntry (30. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6dxYka2tRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPuXvpkOLmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMljj8-Z5Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXfTX8NHDbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvVlIaTuSts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHcKkBWR4Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4Gob5EaKEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDvJufMYkJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APdC_YhkSd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdvHyIuBkq0


----------



## clown44 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KQW4thcMDY&feature=share&list=SP8F6CBF079A58DD3 1


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ubisoft – Blood Dragon Theme

Von der Boxed-/Retail-Version des Spiels. Fetzt! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Tenshou (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Natural Born Killer von Avenged Sevenfold mit hervorgehobenem Schlagzeug





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXbqUCoafQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ubisoft – Blood Dragon Theme
> 
> Von der Boxed-/Retail-Version des Spiels. Fetzt!
> 
> ...


 
Dauerschleife. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHloF85dQZg

Mir geht der Beat nicht aus dem Kopf !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JL_VkFR7ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*R.I.P Jeff Hanneman *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUDWLp1yIWw


----------



## Hardwell (3. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-7yFZvnYnE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLz8y5sp-lU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YF34HfUIpQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDaFyFNW4_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBEjRVu13TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdoqgGp-AdA


----------



## m3ntry (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMe4kVNKvNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manuca (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich zieh mir lieber meine eigenen Technomixe rein die ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte 
Viel Spaß und haut rein

https://soundcloud.com/manuca


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_DVS_303kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYb-xryL_UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/x-x/higherzwei


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. Mai 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=AbnKzRvNTD8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=AbnKzRvNTD8


aumen:  ledzeppelin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlr3xsLotDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MgM-1r0X5Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D@ve (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ParagonX9 - Chaoz Fantasy (Extended Mix) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe dieses Lied.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W05cPXpUHGI


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höre gerade die Preview-Playlist zum neuen Album von Armin van Buuren! (Gestern erschienen)

>>> *Intense* <<<

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ_tpbriGpE&list=PLRbcUrcJVEmUPqBX6rmSRUKORNilAi4Vn&index=7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f265WEJCVDE&list=PLRbcUrcJVEmUPqBX6rmSRUKORNilAi4Vn&index=16​


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox2mpOiUUmc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egJR3K6UIJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJUF4s_smT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MistaKrizz (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

d(♥_♥)b





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgDrz0RCPyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





MFG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4YMqyM8z5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_oUogAKF8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Price Tag (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBYOl-HpPRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jessie J - Domino (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqvUkmnDVkM


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - Irreemplazable 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy79iRwPn_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rebecca Pidgeon - Wouldn't it be Nice





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3lvcWbeN-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8t9OwsEN2Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coole Band !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehmt7t5yMXI


----------



## Pas89 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Coole Band !



Hat mich teilweise irgendwie an August Burns Red erinnert. 

Spontan mal wieder Lust auf das hier bekommen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRZRhGKSwM


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG7cnD2H2-8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67V-WgjGf1E


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimension 5 - Psychic Influence





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6UfQ5oSPME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X38mbY96gTI


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFIZraIPAXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtbO8FspDl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Johnny Mauser - Klein (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

30 Seconds To Mars - Kings and Queens





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9976979

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




30 Seconds To Mars - Closer to the Edge





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJLz2-W5Ass

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc33KU-CEcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihEW0_7hyS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M66URGg8qJc


----------



## Pas89 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samsas Traum - Das Zeitalter der Bäume
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7719628/Samsa_Traum_Das_Zeitalter_der_Baeume


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG5MAZyB6CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ikEnffQ-rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSz6trqoe1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blawan - Why They Hide Their Bodies Under My Garage


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7pR3IPCXI


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - End of Time 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xpq4da

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LrHfxW4XOg


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LrHfxW4XOg


 
Wie .. geil!!
Den Track hatte ich schon fast vergessen. Gleich mal aufdrehn! Danke für den kurzen Tripp in die Vergangenheit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vCbLPT-508

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BWxSOUyvb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1sf2CzEq0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMcNzjzw63I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Green Day - Homecoming





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awHSVx99Y_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nachdem ich mir Pitch Perfect ansehen durfte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNDdnYOjWw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ozGsAtY28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6eaCpRs3gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loWXMtjUZWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc_y3lFVjwE


----------



## Z3rno (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRkIQ1Djlbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0IgPe_pz9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV4_wHvP7b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein neues Album: Skillet-Comatose
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y3D8DKTIPA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKchMvDsCVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syYFHEheuTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2hSInRNuCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZl_54C6vj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Yeahh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFpCLw3ilrM


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=02nAH_oAjeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxWjZrKhIcw


----------



## firewater12 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red Light Green Light  Limp Bizkit - Red Light Green Light [With Lyrics] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cVYWn22ueY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci78Y6oTAY8


----------



## Avanarian (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Breakn A Sweat


----------



## clown44 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2IaOOi9QwQ


----------



## coroc (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tluEdvldiJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3u4Mtzd1NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thn6oIQOgHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajWPpl2sDl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQRV1phVHBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH_9lJxeiXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnP3PA-_ju0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robin Thicke feat. Pharrell Williams & T.I. - Blurred Lines





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xyd2zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardstyle + beschde im internet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojP0PiV5Qkc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP9Wp6QVbsk


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - I Was Here





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nicki Minaj feat. Rihanna - Fly





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94aC8a2VRGA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wird hier schon wieder zuweich !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9TDMVAnbTo


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60320586

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5uTeET3RpA


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kent - Den Döda Vinkeln (Ist eine Band aus Schweden, gibts leider nicht in vernünftiger Quali auf YT)


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zur Abwechslung mal was anderes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TC2YO93AtJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ou0x5LfNy50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lzyl8Dk3bAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOzql57OLUY


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf3jzDb4H7o


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_pDHWFTiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## combatIII (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thumb - Seize The Day (videoclip) - YouTube

Keine Ahnung ob man das in D ueberhaupt sehen kann.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahhh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1rpseRy5W4


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach grandios das Album! 
Läuft in der Dauerschleife
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmR0gkojHDs


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@combatIII: kann mann nur mit Umwegen


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doedi2MI-iM


Paul van Dyk -- For An Angel 2009 Musik Video - MyVideo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1dVRgj6mSY​


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=povZspeNsLc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i78U3VEAwK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuX2JYUKQeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCBjiY4pUy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S1UHvGvltg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ptQ8nb-PhuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8grF93Qe9Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## clown44 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMkEpL91rIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0pJc1dYXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die beste Version, wie ich finde ​


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA__arRdQ6M


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8c7VitExXgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6YaqSulCtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Anu_nH1osGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUvpMhw5ALw


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qXETp5Yehg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrbbS5Dt8E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen - Euphoria





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5qURKt4maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Diamonds





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOGBIbqXwYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trgtm5kx6ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Disturbia (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xweHrKXGLVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jessie J -Domino (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dope D.O.D. - Dark Age - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=2jETcykTuYI


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schon weider mir zu unmännlich !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNvxdJv8PMw


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNH1jCzLUZs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardcore !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on3eZPGFylc


----------



## loltheripper (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g739rWH4blU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xdles

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwTvDSpeBAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=84wiZShM-tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZUxtfKyuH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC8CXuJmN8U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEJrgf0JArs


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZdKw86HBNo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pjo8uw-RQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYb7BBklT08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na, daß hat doch mal Verstand!!!!

Hier mal noch ein endsprechender Nachschlag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMawHjsYcRk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErnMC7xokQ8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-OZOjINrF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCEkuo94X6I


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x81cu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_CuAzb-hW4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlWjX5lk5sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cover aus dem Anime "Naruto" ([URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ug070QK674"]Link zu Original[/URL])- Traurigkeit und Kummer - auf Violine und Klavier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF3DCa4TbD0


Cover aus dem Anime "Chrono Trigger" (Square, 1995, SNES) - Thema von Frogg und Lucca - auf Violine und Klavier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyQJqRQJKEs​


----------



## moe (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* The Black Keys-El Camino*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M5C6oORHp2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFUW621lgXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skm14Ck9sn0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaTyboqztGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2IPU05tZ2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=221mohEolWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ke-FANyyAfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzauOH6hbwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgVScdkUtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDJPiUPZxdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHcVU5cGUNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIzat_Gikgc


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

W&W

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpA9xmX38sM


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hausgemachtes, das singt ein Kollege von mir mit seiner Jazz-Band (Jacú). Wer noch fähig ist, Musik abseits von Dubstep und Techno hören, sollte sich das mal antun  Ein Cover des Titels "Oh God", im Original von Jamie Cullum.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJx8OANwA7E


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOIl9se8i8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWb5Qc-fBvk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xymk20gPTVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1BgGXixbd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passt heute leider




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A66-XjIWILA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTuzmATgE3c


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wM0oz5rlHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23j9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11e2y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETuV6z6mOUQ


----------



## Uziflator (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pa9LgYvT_s


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kAc3m3uRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AeroX (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp2Py_EnA3w

KID INK


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUkMzshkVy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxra_wCwfzw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-faYN415Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Project - King of My Castle (Roy Malone Kings Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9CAB2hgwl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgUS3ovo_AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DED812HKWyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWnFm_wn2LI


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Richtig HASS SCHIEBEN UND ALLE WEG TRETEN !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsxyHVUd1zA


----------



## clown44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zCgzcJLzGw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyxLGSMtqtM


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeWUO6v7sEo


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jq762rh1DHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcIOg_m-bp4


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DjpNgrocKo


----------



## Blacky1810 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spuck auf Rechts!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fS7bw0DwHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4m9q9WP-N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fakNlghOJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3HSQwv37lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8q_rAGOt780

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madchild - "Tiger Style" - Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n42wSJcACks


----------



## Metalic (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9OLIzr66us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdceudJz8jA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7rSjUkNXX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRkJ48YAR28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

chillout





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7sSWsOjNlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Y8WARBdK8


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZD4ezDbbu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cibZydv3XLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5FKNViujeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ugbGKGFySg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBG_2YZLE1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch19lxPSj_I


----------



## Pas89 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQUjiQ0gR3o


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60320586

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Robin Thicke feat. Pharrell Williams & T.I. - Blurred Lines





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xyd2zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfXE9jaCUo


----------



## jeamal (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJZkFZrr9s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genesis - That's All

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...j0j1.2.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.8xL1U4kPawI


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ZE9K63Uhc


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBDzddbZsdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRNu8S-YoMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Kincaid - the Irish Volunteer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pyEupKrEKZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Domino (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie ich diese Band feier (das alte zeug)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XuTvEzRgBU


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Die Toten Hosen - You'll Never Walk Alone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldQ5iYnc1y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Youthkills - Time Is Now





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHU5S3hwnBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

N büsschn Death Metal, schockt 

https://soundcloud.com/thorodinson-2/five-finger-death-punch-my-own



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Die Toten Hosen - You'll Never Walk Alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So muss das!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWxcN49ipV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49janwrQlRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amstaf80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gute Musik am Sammstagvormittag 
Oliver Koletzki & Fran - Arrow and Bow (Stil vor Talent) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwozprxe3kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Man kann zu DubStep Moshen und Tanzen ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEkbaVeYgWA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfkga0h1-KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXVx2ON688c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xctoaa

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Golden Oldie




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbkCyFEFa78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0JemJUE3KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoi1zojxfsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfXYiHGM4ME


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i_qxQztHRI


----------



## clown44 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E40IFKrzDIg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXoob70cgew


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Intervenus - New World of Experience




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGfIS6HD8YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Decoded Feedback - Psy-Storm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2ZXaQwaCTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZqLgt503g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nickelback - Rockstar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnCJtL9Cq4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeamal (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*OLD SCHOOL*_




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5d6ur

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2apjb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das hatte noch Style!​


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Von Nobuo Uematsu / Aus Final Fantasy VI u. X-2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ee_Ez6tFk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh1hDvrLwDQ


----------



## T'PAU (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empire Of The Sun - Alive





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzfwv6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyE9qqWCbQg


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfzqsNIMd4M


----------



## FabiCMR (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diKz9udywg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




^^


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich finds ein Super Remix, auf Youtube leider nicht in der Form gefunden.
Mario's Underground Challenge


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ja..ok..ich geb's zu, der Titel ist/war der norwegische Beitrag vom European BlaBlub Grand Prix Sing Contest 2013 (oder wie das heißt), aber ich find's cool.... liegt wohl am Land, bin eigentlich alter (nor) Black Metaller 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgGiBRj0yns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1XyY8BHDro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkroWMP_aMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvCKtZGkwSw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMMHq5vMXdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9079380/Thirty_Seconds_To_Mars_Up_In_The_Air


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharell Williams - Get Lucky! Einfach geil der Schei**! Richtig groovy, funky, geil! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WTzoBUjuW8


----------



## FabiCMR (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rainbow long live rock and roll aus dem album Rainbow





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4INmlap7wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7flS5dD4m2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwY3R6W8fDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXvaGPvwFXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBkRtmyCXFw


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbFtl2h10Y


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6bxz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHY_9NhYOVQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtFk2WJRhqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5_t1uDPeVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-je-IXBZFvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MEWq6hIIJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal passend zur Ankündigung, dass Metal Gear Rising Revengence auch für den PC erscheint. 
Hat jedenfalls einen coolen Soundtrack.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3472Q6kvg0


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYxi9By6H7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_G5UwCyr_g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lemaitre - Continuum






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IN2xcFQWScU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFzInwP7YWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqJ2d_mSDPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_x11lrxLj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFbmQkTBulQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhOmh4DgCV8


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

P.O.D. - Youth Of The Nation





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pet Shop Boys - Go West





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2bfgr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro - Never say goodbye 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86FFQjIVeZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reOO1cMTkSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3otFyUb1_5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fHCwLKurF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X38H6Zvyr4


----------



## moe (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-2yuGgp_U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cro - Hey Kids





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fVLNniyzZ0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHrM7OGUWWQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwHslqdUopk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Mai 2013)

https://youtube.com/watch?v=OxAdefmFv7M


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-guL_ZmKRKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MFG - When We Dream




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeWCsa9ecug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Koxbox - A Mayor Problem in Australia (Massimo Vivona Remix)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKOF0dXzAbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Astral Projection - Zero




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6eAV0FW-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FabiCMR (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenk Alkohol und Frauen ^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXVq58yS2Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

samsas traum - im ursprung der schatten

gibts leider nicht in YT ^^


----------



## Pas89 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXA9mCfJ9Zk


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHJ0YyEz1LM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fss3Xn5dZzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvshwRZNh94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - I Was Here (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Diamonds (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsvtQmR1t64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogXLxCHkhRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhSQPxoZSFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l1mQFqGnig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghO70uP6D9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmJz6P7XX_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRa7mDZvgRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG28TM7rKOs


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHDaKtx6bGY


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1-_XPWixSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bNnKbJUMO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsdr13uw_qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzoyDILKlhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AT_Pbtyid0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Irgendwie bin ich grad mal wieder am Klassiker durchhören


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHagigQRKqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Jay-Z, denn er versaut mit seinem Gerappe das ganze Lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=woD0OfeXtA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLBGSr0qyLZJQU5
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLWHDDJF9fLLDHOwj8-FLBGSr0qyLZJQU5


----------



## m3ntry (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

\m/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_WZkCgeXWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CKiHC3l-4s


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rnr2wuAhYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z - D.O.A (Death of Auto-Tune)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EWruiIjBmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NAPYIMMbWQ


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Snowgoons - whos side Ft side effect - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=I7-7jEW97Iw&list=PL4B975B3415093F55


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKcao-RXmmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XmwiwQjU8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TG4rbCECgVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hausgemachtes, das singt ein Kollege von mir mit seiner Jazz-Band (Jacú). Wer noch fähig ist, Musik abseits von Dubstep und Techno hören, sollte sich das mal antun  Ein Cover des Titels "Oh God", im Original von Jamie Cullum.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJx8OANwA7E


 

Besagter Kollege macht nun mit seiner anderen Band namens Enter Metropolis auch Alternative Rock. Er singt da allerdings nicht, sondern spielt Keyboard.^^ Die ersten drei Songs des Albums sind schon draußen und hier ganz legal anzuhören: https://soundcloud.com/entermetropolis
Ich habs grad gesehen und mir die mal reingezogen, das ist schon Qualität  Hört mal rein


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DamgMMb8GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6cjdmzSaKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8InMRFhaCsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## FabiCMR (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wohlstandskinder - Ich will dich, ich krieg dich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kl0fCKIE5yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXQlMgiPd8k


----------



## Metalic (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9MdzQf7hXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1yccw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8VQfwgMwIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GBci-LqM4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hilQCpSlNk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeze82 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_VR2jt2zas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4h8m74pyC8


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeahh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBIxrHMxgEo


----------



## kero81 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Snowgoons ft Pal One - Pseudonym / Toby Ses - Endzeit (SPLIT VIDEO) 16.3.2012 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=9T-eGQWHIjY


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=NJhWnn92cWk

Den Kerl muss man gehört haben. Ein Kunstwerk!


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axmpxbtzSZY


----------



## clown44 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW0oXhf47DU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vypdmhdXuFo


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtqI6nb2UAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltSYjII5yCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m-ERhikxAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILgpobKyXu0


----------



## Memphys (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Von Nobuo Uematsu / Aus Final Fantasy VI u. X-2
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ee_Ez6tFk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh1hDvrLwDQ


 
Wenn wir schon bei epischer Musik aus Spielen sind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUfc4Wel_Dk

Und das Intro von Kingdom Hearts 2... ist allerdings komplett von YouTube entfernt worden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch19lxPSj_I


----------



## Pas89 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u0dLtQSDVk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjTSpgAm8QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPrnduGtgmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBfwDOh_4Yc


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhFTHSauCUE


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - End Of Time





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32350879

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied                                       





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Trasher (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kaum bekannt, aber wahnsinnig gut wie ich finde: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAJJZ4t47n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBdMvlId9hk


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9geBF6_mK7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das lied was bei der ersten richtig traurigen Stelle in One Piece im Hintergrund spielt....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DB7WdP01go


----------



## Emericaner (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7U0sXx8gb_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich finds ziemlich gut, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


The Darkness - With A Woman





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60819272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HouseTime - We aRe oNe - Windows Media Player <3


----------



## schakal1109 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vhf5cuXiLTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist irgendwie ein bisschen Atze


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_yndeaUXYs


----------



## clown44 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTJk5Mg8e4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pm4fQRl72k


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=262K67-5_TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRYNYb30nxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QAWcJnA5mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vinyard (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best Hardstyle 2010 part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Pas89 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e84mBjYvD4


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_bX8hInmgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzQmeeXcDwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEr1yioVWtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQHW1JXn-ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADX9DdURn8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkDyAsUBhVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kM7FNVuxdNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iboGTP5p7Rs


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Fire Bomb





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbtpbi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAooXLAPoBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino - Bla Bla Bla





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D' Agostino - L'Amour Toujours





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2SB_OOugjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D´Agostino - La Passion





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNe2Z2oiWFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeah,sick!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds6lx0eiOns


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cover von Doctor Who (dieser einzigartigen britischen Kult-SciFi-Serie)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYv-2ehoGWo

Cover von Game of Thrones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvMhyO51Jv0

Mir ist letzte Woche mal wieder aufgefallen, das mir die Anno-Soundtracks von MaxDesign (Anno 1602/1503) viel besser gefallen als die von Related Designs. Zumindest wenn man Anno 2070 nimmt. Hier zwei Tracks aus Anno 1602 (Original):


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnYbFoEprwo&list=PL710ABF6E1A2972F5 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv9Fn6zafRo&list=PL710ABF6E1A2972F5



@Pas89 Chrono Trigger gehört für mich zu Top-SNES-Soundracks. Das Cover ist auch gelungen.


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZCyOWLrRTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DQW9wD00Twc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9nfVrusSMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kq3P2335zRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ctech (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGMQxn5sqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BejgJThwuLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCwCSV5r5uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giu4qdeRlAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3og0oFiDO3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeze82 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTev3R73P3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@debalz: Da hast du mich doch glatt auf eine Idee gebracht... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-dsUVSP14A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Relatives Menschsein - Verflucht*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OpBR1ZpfxM​


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old School !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1icfxrZyDg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn7c6wnsZnY


----------



## Pas89 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ -Atlanter- Chrono Trigger geht immer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXZxjDdjeLY


----------



## El-Ahrairah (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D31ZKHIxaUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDY-DF4Lpdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oKqEWxia9Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSDC3cHoZs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rFoGVkZ29w


----------



## seventyseven (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ixFrg6Cm1E


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



XxmArKxX88 schrieb:


> HouseTime - We aRe oNe - Windows Media Player <3


 
Technobase.FM - We aRe oNe - DJ Vestination - Winamp <3


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also ich höre Hardcore,Trance,House,Dubstep,Clubmusic usw... Generell alles in Richtung electronic


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neurotoxin 4 the Wín


----------



## Freeze82 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[YT][/YT]Chris Colburn - Whipped (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U_RvUYINpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZIVmKOdrBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Di2wDDwxqHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnpA9kjyJJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAzCa8UOdQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sCA8ubxQ-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lh2oWbaRvQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJXECS1A8Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRqHQ1dFyI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGHkILkHg4Q


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xm6b5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7824413/Frei_Wild_13_Die_Hoelle_Und_Das_Licht


----------



## Thallassa (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmenTlsDkGk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFeh8TGOVrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEGcBDoWTgo


----------



## Metalic (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GN1lsRtSFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/2vFOahAeVjQ

wie geht das einbetten von YouTube Videos hier im pcgh?


----------



## Uziflator (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ke-sS8dPKk&list


----------



## Abufaso (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNR7_FF_cDA


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tocotronic - Kapitulation






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nf-Vvi2FXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzBLu5mBhyg

Passend zur Stimmung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpsI-yDzzcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuDxtP_w-dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.putpat.tv/videos/alicia_keys/tears_always_win-2ac1139


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYde915fSSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOHiwD97ZOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gQ0bonrp1sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHdkmNPNcV8


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-8EQHaMKfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4P1rvkUt-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqiYHzQoY78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu-aKpaBfTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56332921

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VOIiLDT1u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t42uzzrCgow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3rvox-pn5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Michael Jackson - Thriller (Album)

DAS Album der 80er und einer ganzen Generation. Man kann von MJ halten,  was immer man auch will, aber dieses Meisterwerk gehört in jede gut  sortierte Sammlung.
Hier reiht sich Klassiker an Klassiker... und die Produktion ist  dermaßen "fett", kaum zu glauben, dass das schon über 30 Jahre her sein  soll... unglaublich was der damals erst 23j. MJ hier abgeliefert hat.


----------



## clown44 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB-vwdj5NYA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mwJhJ2rNtw


----------



## coroc (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adrg8NiZCRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEaxow3PoO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJHo1VFe8sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuiJlRvN4_8


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amaranthe / Wacken Live 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0L7AsSU9r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzn9cb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Silverstein - This is how the wind shifts
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6QZln7MgRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TelppliNtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iaiD1veR-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMJyzSsVJb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtZaBaGlqnA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehmt7t5yMXI&hd=1

Einer der besten Bands die ich kenne!


----------



## Metalic (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlw6HTZxUGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xUbEaEB4SY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_lTFDpV4d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## m3ntry (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mg2Nc178JIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juni 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TSZ64m7v9lU


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-V4ejtQnp2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFbe_DC7p30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7KWvivukyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Juno Reactor - Final Frontier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBgQuH4xPmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULVrvDtRbTk


----------



## Leckrer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wESn4Ppr4G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Parkway Drive beste Musik der Welt! <3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x204b6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwXRVCR-1Qg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGJV6cJkFcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tb2gjwq1WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_HAgFs6I4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fabiii (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mellomania Deluxe im Livestream


----------



## Leckrer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Parkway Drive - Swing


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Singularity – Horizon (feat. Nilu) - Original Mix

The Singularity – Horizon (feat. Nilu) - Original Mix


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sW2MVmlqIJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWHcV-ISxLo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCcJuN47UcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMOFKVlAtZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ClFw-ekZ08


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSZ64m7v9lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjJOjwzOfbw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JVmV-m4wXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZesRI6HhuXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqKFlEIadWY

Perfekt in so einer heißen Nacht


----------



## Pas89 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhI2mp-WIck


----------



## Erok (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHg9PJc1Nds


----------



## DB1978 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Cox in the Mix


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpvdAJYvofI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy9ha3qLU8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT8IdncjFWQ


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsRda5scLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhE2XaxLkTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59YN_CCRzNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ1_JpRKeic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmweQS5YMzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_QQjmcuw5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHJin6xn20Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anticrist (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park In The End Screamo Cover By Colossus


----------



## Memphys (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDJPiUPZxdc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay3VjW8qS-8

Gute Laune


----------



## clown44 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLRuMKzgUYs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us (Original Version) - Michael Jackson - YouTube







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cgl81eL0Teg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGuP7A4cwzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCI6YskySMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Smash Mouth - All Star





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDpkB_GPMvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFoBiy_25QY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiNQPg3wDNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgGBTopONX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x45tm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ow6Envf9QM


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XktXLXEdhKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deK_KXkSLkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWDALIOzXNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LapknbGS7Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3z-gqLGIKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 geil geil!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPMI74NZIqo


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M.I.A. - Paper Planes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGrfFzagzHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrRVW-p8SJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dubstep!!!
Rock!!!
Drum&Bass!!!!
KEIN HARDSTYLE!!!!


Dubstep: Gimbal & Sinan ft Veela - Windfields (Dubstep Mix ft AL-X) - YouTube

Rock: Billy Talent - Rusted From The Rain Music Video (HQ) - YouTube

Drum&Bass: Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Daylight (Ft. Hadouken!) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nwdjQmc_N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZLSo1GsJUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xyd2zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPqmcR6vVfY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXoob70cgew


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCwz1VCl1OE


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sound scientists - how many (instrumental) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=EBqZdjLs5Gk


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Super Lied:

PSY - GENTLEMAN (Gentleman Official Music Video HD) - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8V2K8HxUlLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis das neue Album draußen ist !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc8yKhRVTZQ


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dumdidum... 

Nina Nesbitt - Way In The World






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fU0FgFNMYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

höre gerade dieses Sahnestück 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Darkness - With a Woman





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHDF2_qe_0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcNhgRcbUSo


----------



## T'PAU (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Super Lied:
> 
> PSY - GENTLEMAN (Gentleman Official Music Video HD) - YouTube
> 
> ...


Wenn man's hier in DE sehen könnte (jaja, es gibt YT-Proxy Gedöns)... 
Hier eine auch hierzulande funktionierende Version:





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xyz6hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal mit ganz witzig, ja.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IcrgnRoD4w


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04fcgFs-mjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrNBigQymRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEUdby1ECIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SufrRS-6G3I


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hero von Skillet




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wf0HxVPYm-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JxujsJ5reU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch in 100 Jahren wird es noch Episch sein! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJH6ECaAGe8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu8Bnwl6t1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRJwXEP-AKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z43NVjvvels

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUXvfF3Ugh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> DEAR GOD GIVE﻿ US BACK EAZY E IN RETURN WILL GIVE U JUSTIN BIBER !!!!!


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto eben...  Wenn man mit EDM 75 Millionen verdient hat, mit nem Model verheiratet ist und nen Privatjet hat, dann hat man alles erreicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWVH24lmZ7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Wvy8KSB5aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xg1tpQn-n4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7TPxA5sp4I


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU5LMG3WFBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5009126/INXS_New_Sensationhttp://www.myvideo.de/watch/5008126/INXS_Elegantly_Wasted


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK6QUA-bsFU


----------



## clown44 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljr46m-O90w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyVXFpD4k_s


----------



## eRaTitan (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghosts N Stuff (Hard Intro Version) - YouTube

deadmau5 lights up London with amazing 4D projection - NOKIA Lumia Live - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf1f2UhwrTA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W-h-KCvYjrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CF4cTbq5-OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Alors on danse (clip officiel) - YouTube


----------



## Andrews (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die neuste Bombe von Takti!

https://soundcloud.com/keyza/taktloss-uhrwerk-47


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SptbQSXPipQ


----------



## loltheripper (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BejgJThwuLw


----------



## timetoremember (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Als gute Musik noch Mainstream war 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdzRHQHWPMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGpfBW07qtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 30 Seconds To Mars - Up In The Air





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xz6ikt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcu1lp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurkensalat (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Смуглянка-молдаванка - YouTube
wtf was macht youtube mit dem namen von dem link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhQK-6iI7cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FUCKIN' SUPER! I LOVE HER!
JUST WATCH HER ATTITUDE!


----------



## Pas89 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5S24lklHlw


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion D'Assaut - Désolé - YouTube


----------



## Hardwell (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhOTYAZSEX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FUpxutpXVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJrJPgloVr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYcUv68nFUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x29OOt8-rc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsrcb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er  ist der Überbeste! Ich würde sonst was geben ihn in seiner absoluten  Hochform wie hier im Frühjahr 1970 live gesehen haben zu können!


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gx95KJvP2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oi,oi,oi,oi,oi Richtig gut geworden (Ich weiß das das kein richtiger Hardstyle ist, gefällt mir aber viel besser  )​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXfTX8NHDbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWtmwjBAC8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Iced Earth - Framing Armageddon*


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8KAD-56vQ


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a83Z1d1_ERo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bb8akXtOCaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pc2BXCEeJMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ31jQjNpQc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SWYZK-c3nQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQIKbcqtjlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUelCP83q9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7mZkt4bP5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdC-3W__paY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lJbUkOw9n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlN8fRQkMko


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bakunin

Unterstützt eure Lokale Band !


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Juli 2013)

The Police - Live!  (Atlanta)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_tDwpB3Vnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1zkXdqcajk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3L9fOGg9wO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DR-eYIl9BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c87zqkLKOlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xshaos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/2955781/marilyn-manson-mobscene/


----------



## rept.jah (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENjxq0oQCFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3xflr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmsbP13xu6k


----------



## Niza (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt steinigt mich bitte nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzEOvyDcVas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich muss in diesen Sommer immer wieder an dieses Lied denken.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Jam - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbHI1yI1Ndk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLaWZKfPd7g

Bisschen neuseeländischer Neurofunk, bevor es ins Bettchen geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WgWGcED0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlN8fRQkMko


 


k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmsbP13xu6k


Und hier die die _offiziell_ in Deutschland funktionierenden Versionen (nicht jeder verwendet YT-Proxys): 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xlh4p6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2bfd5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5YtB2gu_jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eV8LJy4AiIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxvpctgU_s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hab auch noch ein paar gute 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q880CS76MT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elqlfHKOEi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cwe3cYAcV7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJcfDNIX_c0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPwkHtul62o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZKrctSDaw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7jW8_2Us5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kl0rAnLvJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUfVByQmP74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q880CS76MT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odk4Zim-LU4


----------



## Deeron (4. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJZS4wZR8dM


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5gL9DQJlkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hyibXdOp5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BibWwsylmjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOh7LjgTAfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7PHs39Kcnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion d'Assaut - Désolé





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12578563

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4gJzOeu8G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsWS2z3n3HM


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10axk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faR0NoRerQU


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lovin' Arms - Millie Jackson



> You never miss﻿ the water until the well runs dry. You never miss your love until he or she is gone. No one has expressed those sentiments with such raw emotions than Millie Jackson in this song.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=belRvyOiIA4


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AWOLNATION - Sail (Official) - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPtSKimbjOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## happypcuser (5. Juli 2013)

Waters Of Nazareth


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10avy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEPvditqs_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TgNuk30Osk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbkCyFEFa78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7UEPxY9_Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNy5xcs0W3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-XxSspu0oo


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sir Alex Cranberrie - TwistedBoodah - Tease Me Baby | Mixcloud


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcszlz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jr8b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kommt auch in Crank 2 vor


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Irgendwie sind wir grad auf 80er 






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1751a

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gefällt mir besser: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhbRlhQgj_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzl_fM0lpTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAXlIu-_TKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBZY_L8t-BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dieser Billy Squier ist echt cool, kannte ich gar nicht. 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcssdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sch... Win 7 und Flash




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTeVVsQZ0Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUHhf2GWWmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZLSo1GsJUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Metacafe
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Metacafe. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Metacafe
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xctngp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNKbHJ3PTu4


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Fd7pDPMJ1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xctkig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zU9lv_WqK6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5q1aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjD4vtWgPdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the.hai (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UWQid2qeas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umLjQ_Q_xQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Großartiges Schlusslied eines großartigen Films


----------



## clown44 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xp018

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x104hom

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05sr7uHOjk8


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1pv54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vc3ks-z6bfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhdXxDkTCRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5ru5uHZlII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeyoxuhX-dQ


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hfc9rV30Quo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bestes Lied von der, echt.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Bestes Lied von der, echt.



Nö  das hier ist viel besser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObASOzz_D64&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Di2wDDwxqHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDY-DF4Lpdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U_RvUYINpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9RIHOnGGsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bx-okDZYw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> Nö  das hier ist viel besser
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObASOzz_D64&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
xD, stimmt. Hast Recht.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1973e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/63645071

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcuh2j

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-DO8zskzq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2TLWrX49x8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuxe6YWSewI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWjJ5217Qow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCoYjI6r568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3KpSu-eEes


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Why You Wanna Trip On Me - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Mal was ganz anderes 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuzGg2w4Qs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6GtbNTcX8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BDLcutLekU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDitUVMMzE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpDO_JPuWkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MclSSoOBt3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--e_SK68iIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGFc6G7F_fs


----------



## YuT666 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNfDSNG7Y0g


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmrq3yoS6eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRtCJMt0c1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FV-HPOHu8mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2jOya2NVEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36PSBsiSszw


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6epM0zLoH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Why You Wanna Trip On Me - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVw8RxNvnxU


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Er denkt, Sie denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWs4B6hx0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so4E2EpXNGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-pR_JFoy-WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGS2AlSDdpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlUzsZ4Ph8


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka (Official Musikvideo) Full HD - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ssflEr3s44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 geiler Track yeahh!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3z-DbpXpEU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pki029Bl_98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Llt6kyAdHZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K'naan - Wavin' Flag





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/10085362

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Shakira - Sale El Sol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqqLoUcLX5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Capital Cities - Safe And Sound





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47dtFZ8CFo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzaEPtb4Qx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PgGFl4msOP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDcrdiSNiy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Trasher (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Requiescat in Pace Bass-T 
Bass-T starb gestern nach einem Schlaganfall wie vermutet wird, er war ein deutscher DJ und Musikproduzent, gerade einmal 34 Jahre alt. 

Hier ein paar Singles und Remixe von ihm:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEgLGXAOM-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SpEHVoVFR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xl34zjez0mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Single für Topmodelz (eigentlich von Pulsedriver gegründet, das Lied schrieb aber Bass-T): 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDZFXV2HS7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P Bass-T ​


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shady geht immer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJO5HU_7_1w


----------



## seventyseven (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wahrlich ein Meisterwerk der Musik.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDtKeFutK0


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcub5h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> geiler Track yeahh!


Keine Ahnung, da dein Track (mal wieder) hier in D nicht läuft! 






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59005530

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Monsjo (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbuYb6lLHX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch!


----------



## loltheripper (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQtZ0ZsTW8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


erinnert mich an Knight Rider zumindest der anfang danach kommt nurnoch wubwub-müll.


----------



## Monsjo (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2BlhgQQtyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFvmCh54JVU


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xctb6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink just give me a reason


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RVS-h0v1bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDhWXev2ISs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04bg9IC9N6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1Gjj5CpXFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1Nmb7OEpQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Dieser,geht auch ab.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo-OfQ3VQWw


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1:23 Minuten epische Musik by Daft Punk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzer8ZCW-Ys


----------



## loltheripper (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17PM-UMVud8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCRaE8buycc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX18a4Quec8
(Hört euch mal dem Text an, zum hassen echt sau geil)


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbx6gULYNbc


----------



## seventyseven (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beides Musikstücke die man auch als Hörer anderer Genres genießen kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AHPi1zmxwU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQfINh8wzRs


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgx_MWjhF1A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9V-8kGQVWQ


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P11JaiE3UbQ


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYfN79Q26Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihannd - Diamonds.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dE1hBdmO54I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CTCRcqChg8


----------



## seventyseven (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_iPXLB4G5c


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Old-School!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e7w8_GpJyE


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x582c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggWyUEuGcWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEAKJw8Cz1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6bbB96B6yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5HaWgKEV58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xalc6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wcq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_AfTBoCKJbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pI1ZfTZtN6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Von Snow(den). Der Typ sieht Snowden auch ziemlich ähnlich. Passt also 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5c7kWJ_N64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9763834

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByBagHwjdNQ


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UyBjPdJg8I


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MR9OH6BjOo


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTOQUnvI3CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjGl0ci0X_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88hZBOmNnNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-obgCEPtjIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joYKnDbwUoI

Herrlich gemacht !


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nx1NJ_uBfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DlYETRuZuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wi3zbBF-_ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## jamie (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn hier alle nur Lieder posten, laufe ich mal mit: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqWDNfEIXnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Btw.: Buckethead sollte echt öfter was mit Serj machen:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/312551/Buckethead_Serj_Tankian_We_Are_One


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwg17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9aF9_mZDyY

Juhu schon 8000 Post in dem Thread.


----------



## Amigo (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ken Wan - No Good For Ya! (Original Soul Mix) 

Sidney Charles - Soul Station (Moog Line)

Tinush - Atomical Street (Original)


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFRec1ZnDFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

Zomboy - Here to stay


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29sx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5u3OS7gvzs


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Am frühen Morgen mal was um langsam und gemütlich wach zu werden. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47Plg93oJ1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xweHrKXGLVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQp-yh1e-nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOS8f1aY8W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32350879

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach nur Geil 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFUW621lgXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8-pP4VboBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkZD7Hgf9hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3iJqtwuiGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A761Ln3Vv3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7lj3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passt grad zu Prism: DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER - Es wird schlimmer - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fo9zeGmGL2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dTq70oueWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIuEQXfniLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17jjl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Von dem Lied gibt's leider kein Video zum embedden:
*** - Raudivian Device (Ah Cama-Sotz Remix) [Ant-Zen] :: Beatport[/url]


----------



## genetikk (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJmlnwYB6PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25der

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwwhj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-guL_ZmKRKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsRda5scLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Das waren noch Zeiten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1w5S7PVqKA


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRsNZarFGxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7woW7DmnR0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1dJDzB2OFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1833y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7fwCGBTUjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3MxuDk7wqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9w-n0GrkF8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vily (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bitte haut mich deswegen nicht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3TrjEuXuNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tX6lBzZSCKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ooq7WPqd5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10jlsz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WqJl9ahNlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xtihrj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmilva

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOUs6er51bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...an dem Tag als Kurt Cobain starb, lagst du in meinen Armen, das war die schönste Zeit! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTlzQEA-4oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W84mXWV5hA4


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWs4B6hx0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (18. Juli 2013)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fcs2yNKc4jM

Samy Deluxe ahuu


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ytargjE7ak


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Monkeys in Space - My Drinkin Buddies Have a Rock n' Roll Problem

https://soundcloud.com/monkeysinspace
https://soundcloud.com/monkeysinspace/4-my-drinkin-buddies-have-a


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iz1U5nJbvm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EklLaE2CNSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IILkfCk47D0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygw2zmEVsvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pexii (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghost & Misty - Stories (Dream Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

World In Our Hands - Taio Cruz


----------



## Metalic (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hii17sjSwfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pexii (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouyC28ffPjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDGUZeZWKZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRtl3Fm-snE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZo0Fimo-G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuzlX1Zkj68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nVr4Ys8zKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3yHJ4a49oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ePPrSG8FNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkrmjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deeron (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Over the Hills and far away ( End of an Era 2006)


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jKTGY0VcLI


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5oRVwIleq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fZCBb_VwQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IoyToHOWSV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPNlyIOfhA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-Oe1XzxCw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwNs9oFtwVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tourdaten KEIN BOCK AUF NAZIS FESTIVAL live - Tickets - + Tour: Düsseldorf​


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uh3rwzo9DZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxBEf9-Cx4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rovrgf3n_HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXIHXQjbtl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-kKNb1cPew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXaccuQnX68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcuh97

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3WLBiu7pvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Burzum - - Sôl Austan, Mâni Vestan 






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gcFK1EblalQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​_


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iALNu9vLaOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0k1v49C6hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCYLeTFNHOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yeQx7f2XY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pedkOLG9ARU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pexii (21. Juli 2013)

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQx2ahH_dvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NVK4kFO1xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj-y2yTohgs


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWvWSlJtak8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ze_1KzTbHjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-om2sjHP2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zum Wetter... 

Schiller - Sonne (Live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cE9S63bQwdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schiller, Sommernacht, Das Glockenspiel, Nachtflug / Ein Schöner Tag


----------



## drui (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisregen - Ausgeburrrt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So viel Schrott Musik (nicht persönlich nehmen) ich höre zur Zeit gar keine Musik denn des langweilt mich alles oder 

kennt des jemand :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBkFoCf4qIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hört mein Vater


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^dann nehm ihm die Drogen weg 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBwF_XQ1vwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Orbital - Illuminate (Charlie May Mix) - 2001


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pas89 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgdUluqCeys


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egDJc1HhiZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w06Prn9gpGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jam & Spoon vs. David May & Amfree -- Right In The Night 2013 - YouTube








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnlzEVQwkXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Helden leben lange, Legenden sterben nie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPzKRZ51Mq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xyt4i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsdiu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVtYIxYg1jg


----------



## AnonHome1234 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KAYlgyOqhjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcoQjYW8vEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Kollegah - Mondfinsternis


----------



## timetoremember (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meeeeeeega gut!!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBwF_XQ1vwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Maduk - Feel Good


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 sick!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRMU8aHKrCY


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Powerwolf – Coleus Sanctus

Das neue Album fetzt erwartungsgemäß ordentlich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFEYPXheiiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ganz klassisch mal wieder das erste Nine Inch Nails Album "pretty hate machine" rausgezogen und es taugt immer noch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNR-bR01yTw


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B56J4v8MWPw


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJOxWwBOO28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7277795/Tina_Turner_Steamy_Windows


----------



## seventyseven (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein weiteres Meisterwerk von Alligatoah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opoDBF_b-fg

Komm wir geh'n zusammen den Bach runter


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Sub Focus feat. Alex Clare - Endorphins


----------



## AnonHome1234 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vv2MNZcrAGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haha das Lied ist gerade in der Dauerschliefe, Serdar ist einfach der geilste 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5lDWfP5g7Y


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93AcYzBaEZM


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BN3tI5zZ_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwvndcXuwS0


----------



## Pexii (23. Juli 2013)

Sub Focus - Tidal Wave


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16PtkMwrAhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=saazzhB09Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pexii (23. Juli 2013)

Capital Cities - Safe & Sound


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj41xZHA5Eg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYsGolGGwtU


----------



## clown44 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-RTO_Omcpw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyrubRqDa6g


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8E9DyBj-ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sPj0Ic8KQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hfc9rV30Quo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeq_VP8kD_U


----------



## Pexii (24. Juli 2013)

Spongebozz Hinrunde


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj7LlUGy_w0


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUpHXh9ca6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UH800q8qQsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Soa3gO7tL-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sN0b-adUt9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bakunin


----------



## clown44 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apDFs2bO6mQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSyKrR9V_Q0


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAlZyajmcIM


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIWY8UyW9bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuxdjVI-5r0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np-3nZe12vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hotfirefox (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1aHqBBx24g


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMsOf-onIow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVcCCW8puSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUD09a8TMZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Aber bitte die komplette Version und nicht diesen "ging-gerade-noch-an-der-GEMA-vorbei-YT-Rotz"! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FcM5E9VmPfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz1cEO01LLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mfdu9ZH4ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two steps from hell - Soundtrack!


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obBpa4il2vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKYEdFCa6TI


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xxe825

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Sqyo24T6LA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX18a4Quec8

Was ich gerade für einen HASS schiebe ist echt unnomrmal !!


----------



## eNortiz (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX18a4Quec8
> 
> Was ich gerade für einen HASS schiebe ist echt unnomrmal !!


 

Guter Geschmack!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWXl3E2axjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzD3s1jZNvY&pxtry=3


 !!!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart - I'll Take Care of You 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLR_bSzPTiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seit wir im Fitnessstudio Internetstreams hören können, läuft dort endlich mal vernünftige Musik. Heute war "Oldie-Rock-Abend".
Das Lied ist direkt mal 20 Jahre älter als ich, aber gefällt mir sehr gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9muzyOd4Lh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.. eine Ballade aus der selben Zeit - 
Beggars Opera - Time Machine (1971) - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SE2y3YUdksQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sonst gar nicht meine Richtung, das ist aber ​


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Km744uXGx7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INn24VLlXOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpdDzIwlUDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSzpOUwiLkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enbJtqWN6_I


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqdhI26mkjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnaN80DCMoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jLjMvo7hps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcFW6u-2U4Y


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7aOWIFgIZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQ8qPOk0Zvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnuAmFVM8DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sdcnBO3VYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DamgMMb8GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6cjdmzSaKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wg_TAUkDHfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60iGhr6lQAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kAc3m3uRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=carnGNdQOWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AROK0AB-gtQ


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

This is love will.i.am


----------



## crae (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lol hab gerade die letzten paar Seiten durchgeblättert und kenn 90 Prozent der Bands nicht^^ ...höre zur Zeit das: Disturbed - Down With The Sickness (SubVibe Dubstep Remix) - YouTube

@zeus18: Ich hab nix gegen dich und jeder hat seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack, aber will.i.am hats sowas von nicht drauf.

mfg, crae


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



crae schrieb:


> lol hab gerade die letzten paar Seiten durchgeblättert und kenn 90 Prozent der Bands nicht^^ ...höre zur Zeit das: Disturbed - Down With The Sickness (SubVibe Dubstep Remix) - YouTube
> 
> @zeus18: Ich hab nix gegen dich und jeder hat seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack, aber will.i.am hats sowas von nicht drauf.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
LOL, ich habe es nur gerade eben auf youtube einmal gehört. Sonst nichts.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xN9ZZvaQHR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5yc_BMZEmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_e43fWEt7A

Arsch geil der Song ! ​


----------



## taks (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Hitze schlägt irgendwie auf meinen Musikgeschmack 

Aqua - Barbie Girl






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZyhrYis509A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zum heissen Tag.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6Qn8IwPf8


----------



## Metalic (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boah taks bitte poste doch sowas nicht... 

Komme ja eigentlich gar nicht aus diesem Techno/Dance/Trance Bereich aber das Ding ist immernoch geil obwohl es schon älter ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMFbHb_3e6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m-ERhikxAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZLSo1GsJUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tomorrowland Livestream! (Lässt sich leider nicht linken)

Auf Youtube gehen --> Tomorrowland 2013 suchen und dann irgedn ein Video vom Tomorrowlandchannel auswählen, dann sollte unten rechts in der Playerecke ein Link dahin auftauchen!


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGikhmjTSZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edyDm8lPdb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsvtQmR1t64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSE2SOjDCN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mir geht das Lied derzeit einfach nicht aus dem Kopf, ich höre es beinahe in dauerschleife, einfach geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdWHxN9m3A


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcHKOC64KnE


----------



## Friggler (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath - End of the Beginning





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0W91FrTlYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Projekt - King of My Castle (Roy Malone's King Mix)                                       





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/xmas-stuff


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thousand Foot Krutch - Be Somebody - YouTube


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thousand Foot Krutch - Fly On The Wall - YouTube


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/deadmau5-survivalism-ins



EDIT





__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/rihanna/diamonds-remix-f-kanye-west/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So müssen Konzerte aus sehen !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvM8iJEbi8o


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Resolve - Last Time I Lie [HD] - YouTube


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Glitch Mob - Fortune Days - YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWDHaO2_52w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eNortiz (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> So müssen Konzerte aus sehen !!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvM8iJEbi8o


 

Narf... 
Die haben letzte Woche bei mir um die Ecke gespielt und ich bin nicht hin weil es so warm war...

Alt werden stinkt!


----------



## eNortiz (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RISE OF THE NORTHSTAR - Demonstrating My Saiya Style (Official) - YouTube


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyNN7HC0kWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Castle of Glass - YouTube

Einer der besten Bands


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^naja ...wenn man auf kommerz Mucke steht dann mag das sein 

ich mag da doch lieber was frisches 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU76RGfkhWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wPHKGtVLBM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiN0hPI1-1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gleich noch einen von denen weil sie es verdient haben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksa3tHd7kKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df1A5liUBuU


----------



## belugma (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

YONAS - I Could (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## belugma (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrows to Athens - Stars (HD + lyrics in description) - YouTube


----------



## ЯoCaT (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pc3NHHGg8nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/ymcmbofficial/lil-wayne-ft-drake-and-future


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxdggLnBF9A


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pidokakU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich glaube das kennt zwar schon jeder, aber evtl gibts ja noch ein ders nicht kennt


----------



## taks (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum lernen sehr geeignet 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-y33ejLVW_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/david-guetta-official/rihanna-ft-david-guetta-whos-that-chick


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kat Deluna - Dancing Tonight (Clip Officiel) - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc1yc8X6hRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsRda5scLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40hReAGpj04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cFBlLBOdFs


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/djchuckie/kanye-west-jay-z-vs-benny
https://soundcloud.com/knifepartyinc/knife-party-internet-friends


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der typ hat echt super Texte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt9yM46DGu0


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1i7pkbfKBZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZabjLEWZKf0


----------



## Hänschen (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZabjLEWZKf0



Die schiessen sich ihr Hirn mit LSD Augentropfen und spülen das Ganze mit nem Joint runter


----------



## Abufaso (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flux Pavilion 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI-8pzHUU2I


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IoAIiayanEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n2ZYxlyGCc


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The House Of Usher - Witchcult​​*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNhbawDJeH0​


----------



## YuT666 (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nry5zSJxG9k


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Annihilator - Alice in Hell - Full Album *_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZpi7Rd8B10​


----------



## YuT666 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlKikd7Fo5Y


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPUiSw_t_i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## delpiero223 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beach Boys - wouldn't it be nice


----------



## Hardwell (3. August 2013)

Britney Spears - One more time


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lK1XlMsTgmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_And it seems to me you lived your life
 Like a candle in the wind
 Never knowing who to cling to
 When the rain set in_


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrd6nCtw13c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ggf0NCOzL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQg3KM8O8T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUXPehN99SI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_KJLQ6l8Po


----------



## YuT666 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVdPx51AB0A


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvrxbUiIEcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTpZHZ6pAiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rs9vALoWmkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Last Advice HC - Audio

Hardcore for Free !


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5Y11hwjMNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Re30WvQbS04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT_Zn4KgN6U


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Silverstein - My Heroine*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n12cYMGFD7o​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9St66GPEf5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxipc1tM4Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvyTaHOD3KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnps6WxMkoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WgWGcED0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqBHjghbJnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.............


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CpC8jws7rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*09.08.2013 *D-Kall Clubhaus MC Pegasus
*11.08.2013 *D-Köln Qlostersüffje-Bühne
*04.10.2013 *I-Ossi Alex Bar
*05.10.2013*I-Sassari House of Rock
*18.10.2013 *D-Solingen Cobra
*09.11.2013 *D-Euskirchen Altes Casino​


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVfUimq2KeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdJHkfgmnSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFz51CyyP5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6P_W-j6540

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrjIHcMIiF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Und jetzt einmal das Tanzbein schwingen ....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSwaVvF7rdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4EL67mjv1nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uryLhOT9jiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha


----------



## YuT666 (3. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbIGhfbrlj0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwHZibk4d-c


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/rihanna/pour-it-up-remix
https://soundcloud.com/lennial/rihanna-stay


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Asaf Avidan // Reckoning Song (One Day) - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A16VcQdTL80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (4. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVfOhaEst_w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/raouly/rihanna-jump


----------



## T'PAU (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Normal kann ich mit so 'ner... ähm, _Musik_  nichts anfangen, aber *Trivium* hat mich gestern irgendwie dran gehindert, den Umschalt-Button meiner TV-FB zu betätigen! 

Am besten sind die Kurzeinstellungen in die Zuschauer, wie die sich im Schlamm suhlen... *Wacken at it's best!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EwgzF_LgPWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Normal kann ich mit so 'ner... ähm, _Musik_  nichts anfangen, aber *Trivium* hat mich gestern irgendwie dran gehindert, den Umschalt-Button meiner TV-FB zu betätigen!
> 
> Am besten sind die Kurzeinstellungen in die Zuschauer, wie die sich im Schlamm suhlen... *Wacken at it's best!*
> 
> ...


 
Wo ich gestern durch das TV mal gezipp habe war ich begeister das das ZDF so was ausstrahlt !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4OpEKcy7BU


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/adamyoungmusic/bright-eyes-adam-young-cover


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 - Payphone (GYKO Dubstep Remix)


----------



## k@k@nut (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 sick!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzyY-dWScTw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NglUZULbM0


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hF3vQfbPghE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7o_s2ZO93g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrews (4. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/wizinthebiz/dj-wiz-years-too-late-french


----------



## k@k@nut (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krasser Beat!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNleWn06WHA


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jk-Ngm5kKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAG55VxlQeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCn4gTCalMI


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrUYyqo0udA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EIe71RhYMI&feature=share&list=LLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ORCO8NITkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## k@k@nut (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KgNBvSe80g


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqObMM_QzVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Intro dauert bis 1:55


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

delete


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. August 2013)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WPRd892li3g


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uW-JWar4sos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AU8otAxz2Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. August 2013)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lhJfdWxpI2Q


----------



## PCGHGS (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VK6twHXYEBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSQRw0XPiiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park – Castle of Glass

Angenehmer Gesang und schöner Rhythmus. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## El-Ahrairah (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neues Album von Modern Life Is War


----------



## k@k@nut (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 sick sick sick!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXbWeHBWKpU


----------



## Tengri86 (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTHjFeXmnHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Im Moment auf Kollegah Trip, normal kein Rapfan aber Kollegah rockt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AU8otAxz2Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMcNzjzw63I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhT3B4MDpXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boar, ich hasse die Raps schrott!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar, ich hasse die Raps schrott!


 
Ach Kollegah, Farid und Rebell sind schon nicht schlecht.
Bei Bushido, Haftbefehl und diese ganzen Jogginghosen Gangster stimme ich dir zu.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KAYlgyOqhjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcoQjYW8vEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zeit für ordentliche Musik hier: 

Gerade erst entdeckt und für genial befunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0i-QKln0mFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Jg_lk3OGBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IlhX2MDttUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCrUGtsAtMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2BSHNeQntY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kennt ihr das noch Diablo 1...wenn er ins Dorf kamt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnMR6SOBa9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjf6PE3Gk8g&list


----------



## k@k@nut (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-h4H9LZiKw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3P06kyFpIQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gQMSmBHmMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PzE3Jg8pk0


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/65805346

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wMDAvZO3BA


----------



## k@k@nut (7. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxuCOgXw-cs


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Klassiker *hust*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sR2PFF-6XtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXeYXdSz1Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6o665FBpKso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlZ5w98k59E


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I don't care - I love it 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUi75_54V-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrews (8. August 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lscv-zs0Pe4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Lscv-zs0Pe4


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

old but gold





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAGUUrgmBkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DDEl7JnWvo


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdsmqwCRoM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFTzrROft3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=py1Wloc2l28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Digimon? Da knüpf ich mal hiermit an...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DnWaGNFJFM

Noch eine andere deutsche Anime-Synchro-Perle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNH-qLQLu6g


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9y5eY1hKuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPI8niO08wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MistaKrizz (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe diesen Song 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA1SdKiLk7o







MFG


----------



## Thallassa (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar6F1PqpCC8


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=teCPcOQbivc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtRnMhI-I2c


----------



## clown44 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnArqkd6fkQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go


----------



## DP455 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS333tocWPk

SOLARSTONE - SEVEN CITIES (AMBIENT DUB) - 2003​


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Silverstein - Massachusetts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjfIXvq0tcc​*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yr5rn3Sv_4


----------



## k@k@nut (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs2h3_r2dvk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRd5It6z21M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHfE682mm3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eE82K7gC-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOV5M0lWWLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nk31ObzJlJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbIcfFD30Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXEu1odjKZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1G-9WUgptY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njPWBTIv9qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBDijjVlPj0

SOLAR STONE - THE CALLING (CHILLED MIX) - 2001​


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fH850qp85Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gskOZ0aKKM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Gz6pwNAc8

CONJURE ONE - SLEEP (SOLAR STONE'S "AFTERHOURS" MIX)                                                                                      - 2003​


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.putpat.tv/video/YXNzZXQ9MTI0JmRpZ2VzdD0yNDU5N2E5NzVjZTAwYzJiYTJhZDQ3NGE1YWU4ZmVkMw==


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89QliWlKHGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOAl0enE7kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-x7RqRF8Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Skinhead von Kanye West - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHmUjy-uRFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/mute-nation/90-ways-to-suicide-mp3

BITTE BIITE AN HÖREN !


----------



## Matthy (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Vietsub+Kara] La La La (feat. Sam Smith) - Naughty Boy - YouTube


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErLLucEa7Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Elm67pWBCSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28PsDlZL4gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0zGkqR1kcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCKuDp26npQ


----------



## k@k@nut (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soUP9r5eWbg


----------



## DP455 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRhCEVZW2cc

MIRCO DE GOVIA - QUANTUM REIGN - 2008​


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und nun einer meiner All Time Favorites:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xq_yxlCvW0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcSLb2phjDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUau10zNJA

SARAH McLACHLAN - WORLD ON FIRE (SOLARSTONE "AFTERHOURS" MIX) - 2004 ​


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzPRX0vjeVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPSGS-ymseI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrDk_-eiSXg


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWyeVfuolT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4


JAN HAMMER - CROCKETT'S THEME (INSTRUMENTAL) (EXTENDED 12" MIX) - 1986
​
Immer  wieder schön, einen musikalischen Ausflug in die 80er mit den aufkommenden Synthesizer-Sounds und den ausgefallenen Klamotten zu  machen. Und Miami Vice ist immer noch eine meiner Lieblingsserien...


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xs6s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyqY9eV-fsQ


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann machen wir doch einfach weiter mit den wilden 80ern...​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4NHdy6wzZ4

CUTTING CREW - JUST DIED IN YOUR ARMS TONIGHT (REMIX 12'' VERSION) - 1988​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x22mhl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matthy (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Major Lazer "Watch Out For This (Bumaye)" feat Busy Signal, The Flexican & FS Green [OFFICIAL] - YouTube


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_455VRh9hso

MIKE OLDFIELD - ASCENSION - 1994​


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmKQlSde1vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djVOtSqbpp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als Musik noch Musik war... nicht der Rotz den es heutzutage gibt


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DP455 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch einfach weiter mit den wilden 80ern...​




Na logisch 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcssdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPz5M7Ec4ZQ


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xuz94ZIPfJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beast and Best Disstrack:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFH4PttDMsA


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x18aoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqVTaOx5ZdQ

THE ART OF NOISE - MOMENTS IN LOVE (BEATEN) - 1985​


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



DP455 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqVTaOx5ZdQ
> 
> THE ART OF NOISE - MOMENTS IN LOVE (BEATEN) - 1985​


Glaub den kenne ich ..war orig clip nicht was mit schnitt schuh laufen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mO3IEDRsP2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Den (Original)Clip von "Moments in Love" kenne ich gar nicht. 'Bin da auch eher zufällig drauf gestoßen, nachdem ich die Plattenhülle mal in einem Vinyl - A&V entdeckt hatte. Ach ja, beim "Sänger" von Alphaville muss ich immer an Thomas Anders denken. 'Klingen wie die Eunuchen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQU6NFPjEFc

A MAN CALLED ADAM WITH EDDIE PARKER - EASTER SONG - 1995​


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach was so schlimm finde ich es nicht  





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17ei1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSQisAhig-Q


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4t5TaYD9WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4R9FiKE0Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29w06

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opoDBF_b-fg


----------



## T'PAU (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Und hier die komplette Version in besserer Quali:

Tears For Fears - Shout


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QexOuH8GS-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utoq6BZzM8E&feature


----------



## DP455 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mlTaUYNdsA

SLOVO - WHISPER - 2002​


----------



## Tengri86 (12. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Remix




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elh5X4pgtdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvVzKUbOWg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXD21CaN0n4

ENYA - SUMIREGUSA - 2005

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzfuGiwru6M

SOLARSTONE WITH HANNAH MAGENTA - SWANSONG - 2012​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzIcBUOofWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn Goofy von Walt Disney ein Mensch wäre, dann wäre er wahrscheinlich Snoop Dogg (aka Snoop Lion)...


----------



## k@k@nut (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3OJM08_9kg


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0mW7AN0w4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tnA4hVf2WA

BOMB THE BASS - BUG POWDER DUST (KRUDER & DOFMEISTER SESSION) - 1996​


----------



## T'PAU (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Muss mal den Subwoofer freipusten... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUtDhSrbOO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKwC4pyxSYA

MASSIVE ATTACK - TEARDROP (MAD PROFESSOR MARUNI VOCAL MIX) - 1998​


----------



## k@k@nut (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQweUJkG0GY


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uU7KTr32WY

MIKE OLDFIELD - LET THERE BE LIGHT (YORK REMIX) - 2013​


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




              Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied                                       





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2013)

JessieJ Wild


----------



## m3ntry (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marty Mcfly lässt grüßen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIqR0gdfwxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r2Y2SK_QNQ


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48hMYHYCw1E


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - ...And Their Eulogies Sang Me To Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Otep - Smash The Control Machine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt_7jaX8CsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Otep - Run For Cover






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2Y5p_1FyN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Porcelain And The Tramps - My Leftovers







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3OW5sNPEF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









Porcelain And The Tramps - Gasoline






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7IJ15kNVqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjMuKP1GpLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment - Next Life






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oadj2ZmH_JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








In This Moment - Beautiful Tragedy






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khairmZadHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIPVwzAMAoI

KRUDER & DORFMEISTER - SHAKATAKADOODUB - 1996​


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment - Daddys Falling Angel






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LspD0uoiB2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









IWRESTLEDABEARONCE - I'm Cold And There Are Wolves After Me






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7MZmY5QsAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Solar Fake LIVE "More Than This" Live in Berlin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7lfsponh74​*


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Collapse (Post-Amerika)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQKJESlE4iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ysDV9POBXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Pioneers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lww4zwKbjYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Wolfsheim - Once in a lifetime*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkGGi_uUaPc​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUdK87LWHeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wolfsheim - I find you here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sx_iD2wzX0​*


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Wolfsheim - I find you´re gone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9M9HQtb8FE​*


----------



## DP455 (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM39Z3grkpg

BOARDS OF CANADA - DAYVAN COWBOY - 2006​


----------



## taks (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn to Ashes - Eulogy for an Angel






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkcvlFdoSEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Nirvana - Live @ "Hollywood Rock festival" Brazil 1993

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXMzBsqVcPg​*


----------



## DP455 (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0GWSv9zuug

WAY OUT WEST - WE LOVE MACHINE (FM ATTACK REMIX) - 2010​


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpTxJBbLISg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stellenweise ziemliches Gerumpel, aber es hat was ^^


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Amy Winehouse - Live At Glastonbury 2007

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcbJFMst4s4*​


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_2qB3CuP9U


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2BqLlVHlWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbNuIqiVPbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4J-EVxMcd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Underoath - Reinventing Your Exit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yovkpQQI_uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rise Against - Give It All





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhldbymXK-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Vines - Don't Listen To The Radio





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1L4Rjg80Xjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-SQGOYOjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SLAYER !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLgkS731l80


----------



## taks (15. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, brauch was zur Aufmunterung... scheiss Prüfungssession...

Millencolin - Cash Or Clash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOABpe-rx9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (15. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJMLJVha5sw

MANU CHAO - BONGO BONG & JE NE T'AIME PLUS - 1998​


----------



## k@k@nut (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEBtOjN7FxU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0VqkMYVIYY


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9Xkd6lXrfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire-(10) And Counting






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMw-9l2oyDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wuuuuu 

LORD BEATJITZU - DIRTY TAPE - BEAT 6 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=ZNUEKky-4c4&list=PLD2DF47A9443D7B73

LORD BEATJITZU - LADY WU-TANG - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=lIkRBSZlbK8&list=PLD2DF47A9443D7B73

Das ist so krass, jedesmal wenn ich was von den Wu Tang Leuten höre gibts nen dicken Backflash zurück in meine Jugend. Mann, das war noch richtig Geiler Hip Hop!


----------



## DP455 (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1sXUITOgmY

CHRIS REA  - ON THE BEACH - 1986​


----------



## k@k@nut (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l75Z8wil_U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBqX_oGlWgk


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7vVZRISOcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Disturbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jqv5d_IMF_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkuqVCLPTRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmBZhKl2rvk


----------



## DP455 (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMiYQfeRDo

FRITZ KALKBRENNER - FACING THE SUN (ORIGINAL MIX) - 2010​


----------



## roadgecko (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsGFnLl2u0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DP455 (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PovguOU9UY

FRITZ KALKBRENNER - RIGHT IN THE DARK - 2010​


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ-99fkdlkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Savant - The beginning Is near


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38lZcHKgIW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcHlARBVZOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 sick flow!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ7aJiMT0CA


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxOWSTZy6Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/3660811/rick-springfield-celebrate-youth/


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j4bdkAdXlxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Termine​ 
*27.08.2013 *CH-Luzern Sedel
*28.08.2013 *D-Karlsruhe Alte Hackerei
*29.08.2013 *D-Hamburg Hafenklang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aordecai (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

90er 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_u-kWkrNxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aordecai (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

90er 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_u-kWkrNxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssv6aCpfxw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Termine​ 
*30.08.2013 *D-Holzerath Roeds  Rock Festival 
*21.09.2013 *CH-St. Gallen Grabenhalle







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNnKEw2FTQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E8kwZInH4U


----------



## k@k@nut (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjXuYnkJ7bI


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NsLg6jVCmzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aENI9d5V-wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kqe9jZ17JFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss6vUraHFIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy_d9yyUZ2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (18. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgQ2ELbfIdw#at=283

REUNITED - SUN IS SHINING - 2008​


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PU8TzAq4jW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETQ4QxYNM8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k


----------



## DP455 (19. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6bDsX5Ek3U

DOCTOR ROCKIT - CAFÉ DE FLORE (CHARLES WEBSTERS LATIN LOVERS MIX) - 2000​


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghost von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## k@k@nut (20. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ys-Soundtracks sind einfach wunderbar. Hier drei der flotteren Tracks aus Oath in Felghana (Ys III). Gesprochen wirds Ys übrigens als zu deutsch "Ihs"


Spoiler



ab 0:18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAvHxEmYVcs&list=PL9496EC819BC32CFF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RziPkqQUB4o&list=PL9496EC819BC32CFF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M20w2-X_C10&list=PL9496EC819BC32CFF


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hat  kürzlich in stuttgart live performt  ,Ganz netter typ, hab ein foto mit ihm xd

MENDERES ALL NITE EVERYDAY OFFICIAL VIVA TV VERSION - YouTube


----------



## DP455 (20. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtHN_pydWh8&

VIBRASPHERE - FOREVER IMAGINARY - 2006​


----------



## k@k@nut (21. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ub-5ch_37c


----------



## moe (21. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_FzuvcoO9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3Vcoq-QRo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuR_GxPYFGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (22. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Time (We Plants Are Happy Plants Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNEBwNH6SxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xm5DPlNCmtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (22. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM7PljpCwWw

TILLMANN UHRMACHER - ON THE RUN (OCEAN TO SHORE CLUB EXTENDED) - 2001​


----------



## M3talGuy (22. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour - A Rumor of Skin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q47-HTxrH8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, endlich Freitag!  Jetzt gibt´s erst mal was auf die Ohren. Eine akustische Ganzkörpernarkose gesponsert von den Toten Hosen! 


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpVTT3AsPfQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSyKrR9V_Q0 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlUzsZ4Ph8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-yqPhItr8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAG88QYzOeA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS-_gXQ1BEE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDVffFOeQdU


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLrrOaKk-WI


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EB4g7Cy7P78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0luFFKk2CFE


----------



## ЯoCaT (23. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TMFDrKnhIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIRCPAOLBd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWg-ajM9oD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ICKLihtgy0


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyNN7HC0kWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HairforceOne (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqgkCAEyKy8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Freunde von meiner Arbeitskollegin! Wahnsinnig toll wie ich finde!


----------



## T'PAU (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shadimen - By Morning (Santoz Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MCmsMY0Myg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (23. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz__LLq-VNE

SPACE MANOEUVRES - THE SEVENTH PLANET (LEAMA AND MOOR REMIX) - 2006​


----------



## nulchking (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlN1pZqO8Zo


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UeJDQzU-KOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Läuft gerade in dauerschleife!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znBlH-kyR1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgKx2LPDeaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aa5-UbhgoU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6w8PGFawNc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6I4s1m8r-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6olGkPPrySs


----------



## Memphys (25. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPOgrtlc_ds


----------



## comatose (25. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skillet- "Not Gonna Die" Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Opeth-Deliverance


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xluocg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPnPY6wechA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7lP30tSZF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T28FwPdEqMU


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

XDDD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBKUMheLis


----------



## k@k@nut (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slbqJOqbqkU


----------



## T'PAU (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Peter Santos - Deja Vu (The Noble Six Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXYHAUrPDWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre das hier schon lange, immer wenn ich irgendwie melancholisch werde mach ich es an xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdnMXC1_esA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-anVTQambfI

ARIA - DIDO (ARMIN VAN BUUREN'S UNIVERSAL RELIGION MIX) - 2000​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3P06kyFpIQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ehhsa1czRYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

17.11 seh ich die Jungs wieder !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCnET8L70dw


----------



## DP455 (27. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_gPIFz1ZeQ

CODE INDIGO - BACK WITH THE WEATHER - STORM SURGE - 2006​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRbM9CYiWe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBnKlOlvxq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shit Retro ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-Qtz70_z4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XJRk8Cyag


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcfNLZE7DtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. August 2013)

Miley Cyrus we cant stop


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jYnZ71doEo


----------



## Hardwell (27. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyECAoO7dj4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ich 15 (27. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eminem berzerk




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/73218304

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Tokio Hotel - Durch den monsum


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Fresh Dumbledore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbdbdIHO9Ww&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Play Hard ft. Akon & Ne-Yo Lyrics (New) - YouTube


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Zeus remix 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_iL8NmLVo0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> Zeus remix
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_iL8NmLVo0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Hört sich nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

Das ist aber immer noch am besten 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=use1hK3cV1k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## clown44 (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3oh8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmajmBhiDT0


----------



## MOD6699 (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HALT DIE FRESSE - 05 - ALLIGATOAH NR 297 (OFFICIAL HD VERSION AGGROTV) - YouTube


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr4IxMgHdDY


----------



## T'PAU (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr4IxMgHdDY


Möchte mal wissen wieviele von den 13,4 Mios den Song komplett gehört haben...  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3W-HwkqmlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFcFkv92zwY

RYAN FARISH - SUNSHINE - 2008 ​


----------



## k@k@nut (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYoNeMCQGOM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2O7y8YXRIik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xddV9mq6NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (28. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AfDiTbI4V4#t=136

OHM G & BRUNO - ONE - 2005​


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6V65TV-MtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jd2zrN7COQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/36357389

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DEATH IN VEGAS - HELP YOURSELF - 2002​


----------



## Hardwell (29. August 2013)

Sido - weihnachtssong


----------



## Metalic (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhFU_F1o4rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyAAwCu-Lu4


----------



## ЯoCaT (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkmb5BDKc3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kppx4bzfAaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EINs4BU2fbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


klassiker


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Singende Brüste !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2RZXeQc5HU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itA1zmdT0VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9jiPTswlcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRbM9CYiWe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (29. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRW_zVeRp9I#t=133

CARBON BASED LIFEFORMS - PHOTOSYNTHESIS - 2006​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyhMgXmR3w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVgMzKMgNxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5J54RVZjYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV1DewnTR48


----------



## Hardwell (30. August 2013)

DJ kotzi - ein stern


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii MP3 download


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNEYaqPoxgc


----------



## clown44 (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYE-a0gGCnM


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND1i-kiGvdk


Juhu wie Spielen wieder Musik !!


----------



## k@k@nut (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlcW2dx18Ug


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QU7AF-ecHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (30. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW0Twg8yaa0#t=241

KATCHA - TOUCHED BY GOD (ALUCARD REMIX) - 200?​


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gF5LaVkDhyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (31. August 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV1DewnTR48


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5EmE32NH8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YcIgow6TDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbZDQa9ADeQ

ANDAIN - BEAUTIFUL THINGS (GABRIEL & DRESDEN UNPLUGGED MIX) - 2003 ​


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJXMVlfQONw


----------



## DP455 (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--hbvUdqNks

ACE DA BRAIN - MAGIC WATERS - 2005​


----------



## bluschti (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFzRj-rxHrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bisschen minimal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrcNKHIEBDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GC7eukenVgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGCsyshUU-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1KuJ6HN-E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtfd69DfOak


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qF5hy-rphQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DER BERG RUFT, AUF LSD!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r53Ao-Y5_2Q


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0s0Kfru9PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vily (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

5imply - Frostbite
Auf Youtube gibt es nur schlechte Qualität 
Deswegen Soundcloud.

https://soundcloud.com/5imply/frostbite


----------



## Hardwell (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Staffel 1 Folge 2 - Cassie - Skins (UK) - TV Serie - MyVideo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHo1rGTfqBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkO4lLvot9Y

MARC ET CLAUDE - LA (DJ TAUCHER REMIX) - 1997​


----------



## k@k@nut (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFj5IrqmWzQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9supqQToBEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii

Super


----------



## Hardwell (1. September 2013)

Avicii - wake me up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsbePLfzXb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

F*** the Bull$h1T - Ferry Corsten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOrH76b6t1Q


----------



## DP455 (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3e68agJUnE


BLANK & JONES - FLYING TO THE MOON (TAUCHER REMIX) - 1998​


----------



## Metalic (1. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hii17sjSwfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pagz (2. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas musikalische Abwechslung 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e52IMaE-3As
Für mich der beste Komponist, der jemals diesen Planeten bewohnt hat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8-kj1GkbfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (2. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDH73p437RI

ABOVE & BEYOND - TRISTATE (ROBERT NICKSON MIX) - 2007​


----------



## k@k@nut (2. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-zRgOi8F6w


----------



## DP455 (2. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtCGxJ6vwX4

INGLIDE - LET ME LOVE YOU (DJ FEEL REMIX) - 2010​


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVLEF4h-xE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

An unf für sich kein Fan von Ballerman muke aber bald ist ja wieder männertag ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5G5muPPToo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIFx3zWkPvY


----------



## DP455 (3. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDugPeQBLbc

PAUL VAN DYK FEAT. HEMSTOCK & JENNINGS - NOTHING BUT YOU (SUPER8 & TAB REMIX) - 2009​


----------



## k@k@nut (3. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZniEftTJqk


----------



## DP455 (3. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfof2N3WEC8

SOUNDLIFT - HORIZONTE (ANDY BLUEMAN INTRO MIX) - 2010​


----------



## GxGamer (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGaxuWR4W_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[Hate Plus OST] It's Not Ero! (feat. Senah Kim) - YouTube

Isaac Schankler - It's Not Ero! (feat. Senah Kim) - 2013​


----------



## k@k@nut (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elHB8KnMRdA


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7K0n8ZVILPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1lv9x

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64423171

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deeron (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Van Canto  -  Master of Puppets


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjx455aAe9o#t=40

HI-FI BUGS - LYDIAN & THE DINOSAUR - 2000​


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Who is it.


----------



## Hardwell (4. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Michael Jackson - Who is it.



Schwul 

Eminem - just lose it


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> Schwul
> 
> Eminem - just lose it


 
Oberschwul. 

Eyehategod - Sisterfucker Part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmjLnNhYCG0


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVpPhCJ4fA

SPACE MANOEUVRES - STAGE ONE (SPACE MANOEUVRES' TOTAL SEPARATION MIX) - 1999​


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. September 2013)

Kid Ink.
Rauf und runter.
Seit Tagen.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 yeah yeahh!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yMDLj6tabo


----------



## ЯoCaT (4. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-RuKFSdplg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9a4W2FZnpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfP9yS-clbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AMQd_jovuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> yeah yeahh!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yMDLj6tabo



Lass mich Raten die meinen das ernst xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX18a4Quec8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Delorean | My Defense

Anhören !


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1i7pkbfKBZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pPvNqOb6RA





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x28krx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-tEmUTN3_k


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Ghosts.


----------



## DP455 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGwGwvaH8h8

FERRY TAYLE - REVANCHE (LUMINOSITY ANTHEM MIX) - 2008​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seh ich auch so !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj_1X0tQBNo


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1kZ6M2aMvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hate PopSongs !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAC9rItp5vQ


----------



## k@k@nut (6. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrsfJHLx5YA


----------



## DP455 (6. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WUKVGNg_2I

SOLARSTONE FEAT. ALEX KARWEIT - BREAKAWAY (DJ FEEL REMIX) - 2011​


----------



## coroc (6. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JD-v7vVxJ4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9209231/The_BossHoss_Do_It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lo4C9KpyCCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZOK7vEnSHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o0TVlrNiK0


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcBOcwgb4OA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwYDIX2lCNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ALERTA ATLERTA ANTIFASCISTA! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFF6SYdjZz4


----------



## DP455 (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcbTMsYTfiY#t=260

SOLIS - TRUE TO ME (SUNCATCHER REMIX) - 2011​


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc2xESpxO2s


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga - Applause (Lyric Video) - YouTube

Find ich echt nicht schlecht


----------



## PCGHGS (8. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqqLoUcLX5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (8. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Den halben Tag lang das Album Jay Z - Magne Carte Holy Grail, ist echt gut geworden.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7OGlkTZ38


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Win !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_JQsTG6joc


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQg3KM8O8T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyrdPtEHKzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMuDtfxAIKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alistair (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Julian Jeweil* - _Techno Corner (Original Mix)_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RcSht6kiQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein echt guter Track!


----------



## k@k@nut (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYd_mPVM-wQ


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich lieb die Boys!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E4fVLJpgO0


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machen leider keine Musik mehr 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4_UHnw9l5s


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

What is love??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhrBDcQq2DM


----------



## JackOnell (9. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sS57DTZyhW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Dv97cp84g


----------



## ЯoCaT (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkhNwXfsFrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxwEzwGWwnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (9. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde das hier iwie passend: Battlefield Meets Metal - YouTube _D


----------



## Hänschen (10. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gebt euch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSZy8tzGOsw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJqJK-h8V_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ЯoCaT (10. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpSfhFDt21g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ghokE2vkhM


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqnZw4rh-yQ


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon*_

Eines der besten Alben aller Zeiten... unfassbare Klangcollagen die Zeit und Raum überdauern werden... kann man sich nicht jeden Tag anhören, aber in der richtigen, aufnahmefähigen Stimmung geht da zumindest bei mir nichts drüber!


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein geniales Stück von von Pink Floyd wo mein Vorposter grad dabei war:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1kZ6M2aMvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wer auf Prog Rock/Metal steht, hier ein Leckerbissen. Led Zepplin Cover. Eines der genialsten Rock Cover die ich kenne:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNUq-JSXvS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRLi0QivFQw


----------



## k@k@nut (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwzaY4xq7c0


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr geiles Lied von David Draiman (Disturbed) mit seiner neuen Band DEVICE:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsx-1-IrZ5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lass ma Freestyln?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cblCg4AzMAE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0VEESYIgoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja-nCKBtGQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uO7kCUjUaUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTHRLsnacOA


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVatMHAXC80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlqzNHr6jDg

JENS BUCHERT - MOONBEAM - 2009​


----------



## ЯoCaT (13. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycbgHM1mI0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruno Mars - Treasure


----------



## Hardwell (13. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Bruno Mars - Treasure



Ihhh so ein müll 

Imagine Dragons - time


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seid langem eines meiner Lieblingslieder aus einem wirklich starken Album. Hol ich mir immer wieder aus dem Regal um es hoch und runter zu hören 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXlCFBluTMY

Schade dass sie nur 2 Alben raus brachten. Aber Stone Sour und Stone Sour 2.0 is auch ganz okee


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2013)

new_devide schrieb:


> Ihhh so ein müll
> 
> Imagine Dragons - time



Was gar kein Müll.


----------



## SaPass (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs9TLctYsGI

We Came As Romans - Glad You Came. Dabei handelt es sich wohl um ein Cover. Aber das Orginal kenne ich nicht. Btw.: Wenn ihr das Lied von Anfang an mögt, dann reichen die ersten 45 Sekunden. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist: bitte weiter hören als 45 Sekunden und dann neu überlegen.


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



new_devide schrieb:


> Ihhh so ein müll
> 
> Imagine Dragons - time


 
Bin ja auch kein Bruno Mars Fan, doch was Müll ist liegt wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Fjoergyn (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das gibts grad bei mir zu hören:
Berlinskibeat - "Nacht in Berlin"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNNqOQy0fV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slade - Far Far Away (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gsu_IWZ7XWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Daft Punk - One More Time





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16571354

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kyle Eastwood - The View From Here*

Der Sohn von Clint Eastwood macht irgendwie interessante Musik... Jazz, die Leidenschaft dafür wird er wohl er von seinem berühmten Vater mit auf den Weg vererbt bekommen haben - irgendwie hat dieser Musikstil etwas, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass das hier zu hörende ziemlich zugänglich ist, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DP455 (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQdagbttKsc

SALT TANK - EUGINA (PACIFIC DIVA) - 1996​


----------



## k@k@nut (13. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r321LDzaLA4


----------



## clown44 (14. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsCMshPlg14

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJXvSYbLiZQ


----------



## k@k@nut (14. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfTC2o05OEw


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geiler Sound für jede Anlage, die es tief in den Basskeller schafft:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NPxqXMZq7o


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So ein hartes Brot 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PF-7VZAcAc

Ghost in the Shell, meine große Animeliebe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIP41E4B-bI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSj91yopjDg


----------



## Vily (14. September 2013)

Fox Stevenson - Sandblast
youtu.be/tEuhod7enJk


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Geiler Sound für jede Anlage, die es tief in den Basskeller schafft:



Yay!  Danke fürs "Sharen". 


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=2YcIgow6TDk


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DamgMMb8GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=he36PqQ4ksw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIm4ODG3MAs


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HctJmgtFco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbAA6Ug5lPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRDBvKGc1fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtF0LksP7Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5uTeET3RpA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F1rmgUrTGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29218218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0VEPYYHB5s


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRHetRTOD1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6ASoyBWxkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Leider nich' so geil wie's original




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oY9M4LPwXBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-Op1Mng4oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le1z9HOY5Ss





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1044sj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWT0TB7SoII


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iK18_Hz7NLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (18. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfLYOKo5WME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QokxYKs5BiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj Isaac is schon ein witziger Kerl.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvUSXYqRo48&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w

2nd Round:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcwTdhnDxc&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w


----------



## k@k@nut (18. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8vXK1zqi_c


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWGdMB-ja2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMOZnDFRGQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Wer über 50 Kilo wiegt ist einfach kein Hipster!"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHxe_QOHgc


----------



## k@k@nut (19. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36ONeGgIt1I


----------



## PCGHGS (19. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-_Su-u9l3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal bisschen Service für k@k@:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpayJn3Ch5M


----------



## Amigo (20. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fet & Moi - Dreamhome


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. September 2013)

youtube.com/watch?v=H8yNnAol8wI


Kid Ink.   hell and back *-*


----------



## clown44 (20. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1rhyv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnais

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So mal wieder richte Muke !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqnGrby4KKk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yD4C9B4zV9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGUeEIkE2_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRexHJtWfHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Offspring - Spare me the details


----------



## k@k@nut (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x29OOt8-rc


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsRx0aa-C7c

SASCHA BRAEMER - GIRL - 2009​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afyf4Db6wd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YOcA_2My9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Der Weg einer Freiheit - Zeichen





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Eeodc2jEhss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pCtTxYogMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rT1kW9Akd1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18iE2kJ3BGM


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Roar - Katy Perry MP3 download


----------



## Gurkensalat (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Verdis Requiem Dies Irae


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCZzTSkrtIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-uDYMIYS8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKuX8Is8yOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Perfekt zum Abschalten am Sonntag.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. September 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/

Genauso geil wie Dragon Pirates


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9CSnrFdGLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Memphys (22. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4ZenOI5Qn8


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Emeli-Sande/Read-All-About-It-Pt-III-Live-from-Aberdeen


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cyJllUXVao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​@PCGHS

kennst du den Schlagzeuger ? ...​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNSiJ0ZEsGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asMCztshG7Y


----------



## Hardwell (23. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFd4PUUoTWQ


Der Bass bringt die boxen zum vibrieren


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. September 2013)

@new_devide 

 kannt ich noch gar nicht oO


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-I4nFZK5HpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ES2OyRQeclk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAvFx3NxUM


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8wSh_Eryv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Where have you been.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sick sick!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nJ9ULV_dYo


----------



## Teutonnen (25. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyof447Au6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x9v1h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blrHHRWKygw


----------



## T'PAU (25. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Solarstone - Endtheme from Blade Runner (Sep. 2013)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yu1M2i5z8x0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GA-K5GvX7o


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Devil wears Prada - Dez Moines


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Verdammt! Das Lied ist echt gut.

...aber sonst das...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEhP-jbvVx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx1kteXcjLk


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSAZh9nQAQc&list=SP34FAB428055ED1D3


----------



## Lealein (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab ich gestern gefunden 

Blood Stain Child - Stargazer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjTXeJZM8wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8130038/Lenny_Kravitz_Are_You_Gonna_Go_My_Way


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0FGyhB6C8


----------



## Lealein (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bestes Lied von Sonic Syndicate 

Foreground Eclipse - Destruction


----------



## Hardwell (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gShySVpUHD8


*                     The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings*


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> bestes Lied von Sonic Syndicate


Mir gefällts auch am besten. Was auch ein lustiges Easter-Egg ist: Ab 0:22 sieht man einen F.E.A.R. Schriftzug auf der Jacke.  

----------------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzAEzF__FIM


----------



## Lealein (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

cool, ist mir eig. nie aufgefallen :'D

Blood Stain Child - Moon Light Wave

Die Band hats wirklich drauf *_*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Diamonds.


----------



## Hardwell (27. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Rihanna - Diamonds.



Schon total ausgehört


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Schon total ausgehört


 
Was??

Wie meinst du das jetzt?


----------



## Hardwell (27. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was??
> 
> Wie meinst du das jetzt?



Ja das es schon so oft im radio und sonst wo geloffen das es einfach totgehört ist 



MC fitti - 30 grad


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Projekt - King of My Castle (Roy Malone's King Mix)                                       





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Daft Punk - One More Time





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x102rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Extremo - Wege ohne Namen


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Remix zu Lufia II (SNES) von SupraDarky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQaoC--Uaew&list=SP34FAB428055ED1D3

Remix zu Mario Kart 64 (N64) links von SupraDarky, rechts von F-Zero X
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iOv_mQhXro&list=SP34FAB428055ED1D3https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXqJEEAA-sw

Originalversionen sind natürlich ebenso gut.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pa8-NOD9aI


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Ja das es schon so oft im radio und sonst wo geloffen das es einfach totgehört ist
> 
> 
> 
> MC fitti - 30 grad


 
Ja und, ist nicht schlimm!


----------



## Hardwell (27. September 2013)

Doch 

Fort minor - remember the Name


----------



## k@k@nut (27. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxthUUoCKJ8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnFSiiO75Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Lealein schrieb:


> bestes Lied von Sonic Syndicate


 
Interessant, für mich auch. ...Danach kommt "Turn It Up".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=968OgZCWICY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgSn0SbQJQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLxGfGAReGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Yt_dVAaDFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU

Year Leute !


----------



## k@k@nut (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mzGAuDPmWs


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://46.105.78.194/dubstep/Krewella/Alive/download-mp3-1.html


----------



## Lealein (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AclWQNTyuOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> http://46.105.78.194/dubstep/Krewella/Alive/download-mp3-1.html


404 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iX6_z9FjvhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sorry, hier:

Krewella - Alive (DreamStyle Video Cut) - YouTube



Zeus


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. September 2013)

gutes


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde ich auch. Mein lieblingshit des Tages. 



Zeus


----------



## Festplatte (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reCp31Mj2G0


----------



## WestEnd (29. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Come & Get It. <3
"Get Wet" ist top!


----------



## k@k@nut (30. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcjWd-O4jI


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

For The Fame - Tyga MP3 download


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVim3go8kso


----------



## Hardwell (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErVZr2DEiss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYsspyX8veQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8423779/David_Guetta_Turn_Me_On_feat_Nicki_Minaj


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0FGyhB6C8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZDiOuJR5HM


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2013)

Tyga fadded.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDQwewROGLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfRY3SsozuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lealein (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thousand Foot Krutch - Be Somebody


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2hRTLdvdnk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-QLl5qjLg


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGcIkqPTHo0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd2ieQ9EyMA


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcjWd-O4jI



Internet Gold 

Auf der Arbeit höre ich gerade das hier: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Og9lJbWKqb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Der neue Untermieter bastelt an den Türen rum und es nervt. Zumal ich 15 Meter daneben ein Telefongespräch führen soll.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich würde denen eine überbraten bei so nem Lärm.

Loveparade <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYbhu3okWwY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das waren noch Zeiten !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-cro_l8HLY


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Disturbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lealein (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dank Pain Killer wieder Two Steps from Hell und zwar Archangel und Dragonrider


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - You Da One





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34128352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNuwOYQPr-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSf8bE1UP-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLY7uYWRhrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Titanium Violin Cover - YouTube



David Guetta - Titanium Violin Cover 10/10 


• Einfach super. Höre ich immer wieder erneut. 



zeus


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmUGe8KDdGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I92c8tJpMvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRmEa8hv6iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AK-fourSEYVEN:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeGlO0VPu4o


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NFc9ATARp9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Lealein schrieb:


> Dank Pain Killer wieder Two Steps from Hell und zwar Archangel und Dragonrider


 Hihi!  

@ Topic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zagwDT7kPVM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5viSwQCIBps


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDFns0LA7O0


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqwrsa35EqE


----------



## jamie (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was sagt ihr eigentlich so zum neuen Dream Theater Album? Teilweise finde ich's ziemlich gut (z.B. Enemy Inside) im Ganzen kommt's aber nicht an die alten Alben ran, es wirkt irgendwie so seicht.


----------



## coroc (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 

Ich finde Octavarium & Six DegreesOf Inner Turbulence am  besten. Das neue Album muss ich mir mal anhören...

Leider ist Portnoy ja nicht dabei. Der war ja die treibende Kraft.

Alibi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FFTQRmsK0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lealein (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blood Stain Child - S.O.P.H.I.A.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXAMi1W_cKI


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo rida i cry. 8/10.


----------



## Lealein (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Foreground Eclipse - The Truths, Ironies and the Secret Lyrics


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8MO7fkZc5o


----------



## Hardwell (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8ZF_R_j0OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - under the knife


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q03E7oTc5qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly murs - my hearts skips a beat.  5/10


----------



## Memphys (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GS7TK_fEbA

Gibt nix geileres für längere Autofahrten als solche Musik find ich...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=daSbsHgjFh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/URL]


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfHkTEVbhAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lealein (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old but Gold:

AC/DC - Dynamite

Ist zwar nicht immer meine Richtung aber hin udn wieder hab ich nunmal lust drauf


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2013)

Jason Derulo The other side.


----------



## Memphys (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1QUZzeZoPQ

Borderlands


----------



## Hardwell (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Jason Derulo The other side.


 

dieses Cover finde ich auch recht gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMscxrU2_vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Paradies





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWAcxfgHLO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> dieses Cover finde ich auch recht gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich nicht schlecht an.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMDAmnI9snk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZtDFIJqRv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1fDE9ZqHMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4ZsZm8sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja-nCKBtGQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPAYhvetmH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFwq9M6iWYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkZMENxkHF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6646514/


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyx5p3AFQ64


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Oh Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvswHDJt6jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV4_wHvP7b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOpYmMyo1FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AdrHXp8DsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYzlPLxaSLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VUsx3UWZDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

He's a Pirate (Pirates of the Caribbean Theme) Violin - Taylor Davis - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zw-fpJEpes


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder coole musik, und nicht dieser Rock und HipHop scheiss. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NktmVHUEVd4&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK30P594bmo&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Oktober 2013)

Beides ganz geil 

Aber hip-hop is auch


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GKJjKW1oEA


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Aber hip-hop is auch


 
War auch nur Ironie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHur9L2Yhwo


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G572cq8araw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

InExtremo-Feuertaufe




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUtsV8TWKro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRbMTidbA40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUaV2G6125k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Flame-Brot (7. Oktober 2013)

Pennywise - Bro hymn


----------



## Lealein (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erock - Call me maybe meets Metal


----------



## Big D (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Seger - Old time Rock n Roll





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62diHTKQ-N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fjoergyn (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Orphaned Land - Norra el Norra ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Davie Guetta - Play Hard.


----------



## Hardwell (8. Oktober 2013)

Bushido - Stress ohne grund


----------



## loltheripper (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae-pV0S1Huk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen House/Dubstep zum programmieren 


Krewella - Enjoy The Ride






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTXt0gXHslI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

M83 - Midnight City


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10jxou

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRxofEmo3HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Lealein (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Escape the fate - My Apocalypse


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtUf3pnkqag


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

Rihanna Where have you been.


----------



## Hardwell (9. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Rihanna Where have you been.



Schwul 




Scooter - nessaja


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Schwul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ne, du?



Zeus


----------



## JJ Walker (9. Oktober 2013)

Sommer sonne Kaktus


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F1l6xXLSI0


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Internet Gold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eArcMdQQMkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## loltheripper (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

muss mal wieder gehört werden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRdMTL4rSnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3CyuxqH8e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHryd3OAQX4


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSqeQlnOhJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guter Dubstep ist selten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPIZJXHaJ2Y&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jarrod Radnich - Incredible Piano Solo - Pirates of the Caribbean - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvM8iJEbi8o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0kfHS7eKfQ


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## Hardwell (10. Oktober 2013)

m.youtube.com/watch?v=wu7zrjAL10c

Mo-do ftw


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Draußen vor der Tür (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moop Mama - Money




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/46155533

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2013)

Tunnel Vision - Justin Timberlake.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDTJknsYobA


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsRda5scLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker 4/10


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk - One More Time





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x102rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (11. Oktober 2013)

Gema tanzen - Mo-Do


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Daft Punk - One More Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Boar, dass habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gehört!


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blood Stain Child - Merry-Go-Round


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Episch! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns7fNPiNiNc


----------



## Hardwell (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> Episch!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns7fNPiNiNc


 
naja es gibt besseres


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> naja es gibt besseres


 Pah!  Der Soundtrack passt einfach zum Spiel und zum Trailer wie die Faust aufs Auge. 
Und das ist immer noch besser als Skrillex bei Black Ops II. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40F7bSw2sgA


----------



## Hardwell (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> Pah!  Der Soundtrack passt einfach zum Spiel und zum Trailer wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> Und das ist immer noch besser als Skrillex bei Black Ops II.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40F7bSw2sgA


 
ich finde von den alten nfs teilen eig so ziemlich alle soundtracks gelungen und auch zum spiel passend besonders die von nfs underground die höre ich auch heute noch sehr gern vor allem beim autofahren 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prrACm_l2Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rXhF3pw21A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44OML34xe6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Pah!  Der Soundtrack passt einfach zum Spiel und zum Trailer wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> Und das ist immer noch besser als Skrillex bei Black Ops II.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40F7bSw2sgA


 
Ich fand immernoch am besten

Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains, aber Disturbed war bei meinen 4 Liedern die ich eingestellt hatte ebenfalls dabei (und auch I'am Rock und Bullet for my Valentine - Hands of Blood)

Also, höre ich mal wieder

Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEhKzL77TMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2BDXefAmg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Party auf Köpfen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRBvwIjAyW0


----------



## coroc (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ph1JsoCHGB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hNEuE8DmIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7OsCNp7dxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wir wolln ja wohl nicht nüchtern sein 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFx3iNGwpFE


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alligatoah und zwar das Ganze neue Album !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDQX8MDN5BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW_rNFAL1-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## clown44 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTjrq_ol6n0


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujqcr25-WCk


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvnkAtWcKYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4PyKaAYXD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouw97qVZZTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iK18_Hz7NLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bva8SDmWiHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1SNa6F5k8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ca-d8ufmBVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57GJzNqfZOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aircraft & Miss Palmer - Don't Ever Let Go (Official Video HD) - YouTube



DJ Antoine vs Mad Mark feat. B-Case & U-Jean - House Party (Official Video HD) - YouTube


----------



## jamie (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lange nicht mehr gehört. Jetzt wieder in Schleife: Guano Apes: Open Your Eyes


----------



## Fjoergyn (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In A deeper World von Borknagar

Das ist ziemlich geilt . ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Hardwell (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ou2grR4keHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43n29Y5kE1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-ShGTjUNo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpq5udYFsTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FucYYpIvAo


----------



## clown44 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSG2bixkB8E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7eRiAnZt24


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels.


----------



## Hardwell (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH2joBDXOpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEvCN1hIfNU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP0Ej28JeCs

Ich liebe Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas seitdem ich die Songs in osu! gespielt hab


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZHN1-f4G28


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2syiIGRsyvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI3yNckfSvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo Talk Dirty (feat. 2 Chainz)


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX1xyxWkmw0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAOrrYDg8CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNiFRKPN4SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dicks On Fire - Revolution


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dissection - Where Dead Angels Lie


----------



## ElFloh (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KIZ - Der durch die Scheibeboxxer 



> Entweder du dekolletierst da höher, oder wäschst da tiefer!



Zum brüllen


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## moe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HkTg6lBvvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Vom absolut besten Album, was ich in letzter Zeit neu entdeckt hab. Gänsehautmusik.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZweTuzpG35o


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt6UxA8j9Jc


----------



## clown44 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.muzu.tv/thebosshoss/dont-gimme-that-music-video/1353796/?partnerId=mc111


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - No One


----------



## Lealein (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2jnRxZFEVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

envy - chain wandering deeply


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

******* man ich werde alt !! Das ich mich noch an diesen song erinnre !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_cCsFU6pak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4PlmjDZi8s


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Payphone - Maroon 5 ft. Wiz Khalifa Piano Cover by Ryan Jones [Ballin' Version] - YouTube


----------



## Lealein (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Pon-3 Vinyl - Vinylicious


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5B1UmgHfc


----------



## El-Ahrairah (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

counterparts - wither


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0luFFKk2CFE


----------



## clown44 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNEt68DD14Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAeLIyO1n9I


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lni6FavRwc


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am




Zeus


----------



## Placebo (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTTXRmLF_cM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZMWKCgvaDY


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich FICKE zurück!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_a5O4UzQI


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGzrL8J0t-c


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9TngXo8BHk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnBeTPpr98g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ET1-6Bef9xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vR54Qr33DXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuvPvUmEzoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIm4ODG3MAs


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audio88 & Yassin - Leg ein Feuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qoNYlV07Cf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4rwGeoFSXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O27mKsW0A0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2X_sho-skU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SiUqRpitSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s30Qw7Cjnl8&list=FLKrsELYIZABGiQgNcyX4M_w

Ihr bindet zB die Videos ein in dem ihr [YT]das was nach "watch?v=" steht[./YT] (ohne Punkt)  schreibt.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhExPkZ-Y_M


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMuDtfxAIKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TewcXqurf1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q7s5fdgbng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qs4OczEw3YE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Syrinx live

illtiz.tv on USTREAM: live bass music ill-tiz biz. Electronic

Sic Dubstep


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed: Decadence


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohh Shit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-ejyHzz3XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RovL_R1wa9w


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvUSXYqRo48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fjoergyn (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein Schattenbruder von Lunar Aurora 

Das gibts nicht mal auf Youtube Oo


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Lealein (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Assertive Fluttershy - Booooooring


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRNkq1C683c


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K.I.Z. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWIp5Vdywf0


----------



## Paylow (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Moment War Ewig - Massendefekt


----------



## debalz (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yq_tDOFU5tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lealein (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

etwas sentimentaleres





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gp93CoKICcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We Are Tony - Seven Kind of Crazy
Lescop - Ljubljana
Dieter Geike - Atem

Alles auf der "Audiophile Pearls 4" CD der Zeitschrift AUDIO, vor allem das erste Lied haut rein im WAV-CD-Rip


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk8ddLNoebM


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpugK0RpEaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCCc1vPFFo


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3mYhXl3OMQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQEJ0HOI7VU


----------



## Memphys (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ1_JpRKeic


----------



## NerdFlanders (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOl2yY4_wAA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fGJJeXa-EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sCkAvh50Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9l5TrAXScbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slade - Far Far Away


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xq_yxlCvW0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Legend`s Never Die





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvugaNpA0qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD0CdJzi25s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNKbHJ3PTu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYt31CgKFbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWI2bTckbgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA16i47I1HM


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii 'Levels' Skrillex Remix [FULL]


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## T'PAU (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Remix)_

...gibt's wohl leider (noch) nicht im Netz!? 

Deswegen diese Version hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBXDwHNQqfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnHDBB4z3kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mmz8BqoKc5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DzkIWN9qKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bingo Players - Rattle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMxfbGxQz74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFBIr3Vx16w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Casanovas Schwule Seite - Ich will dich ******


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7woW7DmnR0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8lV1To-_fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> _Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Remix)_
> 
> ...gibt's wohl leider (noch) nicht im Netz!?


Gerade auf SSL gehört, dass Steffen Baumann 'ne Soundcloud hat, wo das Stück drauf ist! 

Naja ist eher so eine "nebenbei aus Langeweile" entstandene Version von _Relax_, ich find's ganz interessant:

Relax (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Memphys (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Battle Metal 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdkBs0VCSX0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNfqcdfgQTU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE


----------



## Lealein (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aim for the Sunrise - The concept of right and wrong


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Clutch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ

CKY:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIGKJnOY-gU


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amorphis – Circle (das komplette Album)

Auf dem Breeze hat die Band überraschend heftig gerockt, gestern habe ich das Album gekauft, nun versüßt es mir mit melodisch-kraftvollen Klängen die Hardcore-Abgabewoche. Das Album haut sehr edle Mischungen aus Klarstimmengesang, Growling und Ohrwürmern heraus. Klare Empfehlung für alle Metaller, die auch an Melodien interessiert sind.  Vorkenntnisse und Liebe zu In Flames und Sonata Arctica empfohlen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flame-Brot (21. Oktober 2013)

Pennywise-Reason to believe
Echt ein super Album!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idcXJsPPcC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (21. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-B8eG2njNY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Einfach geil!


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBfic1Xj07k


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpmjQ9XY_D8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.O.B Ft. Bruno Mars - Nothing On You


----------



## Hardwell (21. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> B.O.B Ft. Bruno Mars - Nothing On You



Warum bist du aus der Gruppe ausgetreten?


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Adele Set Fire To The Rain
•James arthur impossible.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2Y6jiSzHQw


----------



## xElv1sHD (21. Oktober 2013)

Feed her to the sharks - Savage seas.        Übles Album


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GL9rSAz_oc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vkqLi8bxPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DQdrxxqK9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuNIsY6JdUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKgPPB1dhD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coca-Cola® Christmas Song - Melanie Thornton - Wonderful Dream (Holidays Are Coming) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFeAAExLYGU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJtSMAFh6QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAbnsL233SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97-ju1XSV40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLrrOaKk-WI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0U4hn41uO4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uak7xWAMJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Minaxo (22. Oktober 2013)

Funeral for a Friend - Nails


----------



## Lealein (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jamestown Story - Goodbye (I'm sorry)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Oktober 2013)

Window Shopper von 50Cent, Power von Kanye West und Animals von Martin Garrix


----------



## Lealein (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ken A feat. Alex S - you getting 20% cooler


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFPV8DwB8ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E268jKfnJd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpr6W3lAeaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag OST - Soundtrack


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYs9kH5IHfw


----------



## jamie (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: The Enemy Inside
Einer der Besten Tracks vom neuen Album. Nicht so progressiv wie z.B. seinerseits Metropolis aber unheimlich kraftvoll.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-tSpe2aU88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



jamie schrieb:


> Dream Theater: The Enemy Inside
> Einer der Besten Tracks vom neuen Album. Nicht so progressiv wie z.B. seinerseits Metropolis aber unheimlich kraftvoll.


 Klingt irgendwie am Anfang nach Vielem. Aber nicht nach Dream Theater...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rd3IzR6ch8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kr2oSxbQKBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN4exOpDrYA


----------



## Lealein (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simple Plan - Welcome to my life


----------



## Kaeltetod (23. Oktober 2013)

Slipknot - Everything Ends

Danach fripSide - only my railgun


----------



## jamie (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie am Anfang nach Vielem. Aber nicht nach Dream Theater...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber das finde ich machte grade Dream Theater aus: Dass sie ihren Sound variieren, dass sehr vielseitig sind.
Ich finde es schön, dass sie sich auch an was härteres rantrauen und das Lied ist sehr gelungen! 
Wo wir grade bei Dream Theater Klassikern sind: Dream Theater - A Nightmare To Remember w/ lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[ DAGG ] Hip Swing & Booty Pop!


----------



## Paylow (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Equilibrium - Unbesiegt


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cassie - Me & U - (Official Music Video 2006) HD - YouTube


----------



## coroc (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



jamie schrieb:


> Aber das finde ich machte grade Dream Theater aus: Dass sie ihren Sound variieren, dass sehr vielseitig sind.
> Ich finde es schön, dass sie sich auch an was härteres rantrauen und das Lied ist sehr gelungen!
> Wo wir grade bei Dream Theater Klassikern sind: Dream Theater - A Nightmare To Remember w/ lyrics - YouTube


 Stimmt auch wieder. Hab ich grade nochmal in Dream Theater eingehört  Ist ja doch einiges härteres dabei.

@ Topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hd5wkamIwPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIANchfl7Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beim Ersten musste ich iwie hieran denken:
Lost Horizon - Highlander (The One) - YouTube
Schöne DT-Nummer auch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JzhfSIZ7eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Domino (VEVO Presents: Jessie J, Live in London) 

http://www.vevo.com/watch/jessie-j/domino-vevo-presents-jessie-j-live-in-london/USUV71101618


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Qqd6T_A9LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fZh0fWhfBY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRPlivA6_-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9K_3FH2rLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## Lealein (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eisblumen - Eisblumen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amorphis – Mission

Extrem geiler Song! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## debalz (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVJhl4USWkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Langeweile besäuft sich  - meilenweit...


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcJ2YhmtsqQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGCxgJFjnZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZRk4xX2GmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjZMySPcQfI


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtqI6nb2UAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp-0LH9Yfk8


----------



## Kaeltetod (25. Oktober 2013)

Slipknot - Disasterpiece


----------



## debalz (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-KVnajR3X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFS: MW 
Das waren noch Zeiten...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EECMHh7mtFg


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEGZxhwgzZo


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - Last Resort





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1kty

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay - Z - Hard Knock Life (Ghetto Anthem)&rlm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpN8ZDwjtBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAYrAu-jnMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4udV-KfmXPM


----------



## timetoremember (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKCd5oSlmlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Within Temptation ft. Tarja - Paradise




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pWD_wGLsWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeQWPRtxn-s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV4oYkIeGJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC-FqllS6Ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tb2gjwq1WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaeltetod (26. Oktober 2013)

Feindflug - Stukas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wilo1c9uqVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GynJkqoHvf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Arthur - Impossible


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7cQ3b0iqLo
Be a king? Think not - why be a king when﻿ you can be a God?





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/74141427

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rL2ndcPt8Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCfBcy-Bpx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eWfRjyp2Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLqHDhF-O28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Mein Land [HD] - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/ThpNpbvqHPk?t=1m8s


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QaVzv5aR6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXYl5NrHPb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUxHE4baVJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2RCCDSBEGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIHwEaCY9As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGow4nmYkkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schon mal auf Black Flag heiß machen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12PWq22E9CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYoNeMCQGOM


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Kaeltetod schrieb:


> Feindflug - Stukas


 
Ui, Fans der etwas anderen Musik sieht man hier eher selten. Da hast du bei mir gleich mal die Lust geweckt, mal wieder ein paar FF Alben zu hören... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMkzVmQbBjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsBWMZ3ovNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6wkXJnp0p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGuP7A4cwzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Jessie J Domino


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO_yLfBPRh0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Loreen Euphoria
•Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolute Atmosphäre Bombe, der komplette  Soundtrack zu "Plattfuss in Hong Kong". So eine Mucke kann es einfach in  dieser Form einfach nur in den 70ern gegeben haben!


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (27. Oktober 2013)

Ach geil, K.I.Z. gegen Kraftklub in Berlin


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Momentan das: 

Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43n29Y5kE1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich läuft bei mir das Album "Gegen die Stille" rauf und runter!


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

i'm so excited


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Luv Sic - Shing02


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvKCib3O03g


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## clown44 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmXdzOZxkI





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcxrol

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXofNQQLrQ8


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpugK0RpEaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTQIWVjG6iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8PrTzLaLHc

Ich brauch gute Laune  (ab 0:48)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzvfONznPgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCLOdW7Obeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INn24VLlXOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7dLW9Dz7_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg_GeaXF3wE


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.vevo.com/watch/emeli-sande/read-all-about-it-pt-iii-live-from-aberdeen/GB1201200069?


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rarO_ziHeY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Woman No Drive


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Oktober 2013)

Burning Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash Old but Gold


----------



## ActiveX (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lange gesucht, endlich gefunden...

https://soundcloud.com/bensonbutton/listen-to-your-heart-acoustic


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Child in Time - Deep Purple


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERTT_sv8sV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7weusloU8Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (29. Oktober 2013)

zum aufstehen:
 black sabbath - NIB


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOavLXVjh-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy9-7TgSSSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ7pLHRkW9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hciBxuTRUno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xuz94ZIPfJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2SqAFu_nzM


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix).


----------



## Hardwell (29. Oktober 2013)

DJ ötzi ein stern


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWcFHEdhYys


----------



## Ich 15 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder bissle Schränzen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYoOnnmxZlo

P.S: Schade das sich Materia als Marsi nicht schon tot gekifft hat ...


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Arthur Impossible.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> i'm so excited


 i´m so excited i just can hide it .... but it like it...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuGSeElQSf8


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> i´m so excited i just can hide it .... but it like it...


 
and I know I know I know I know I know I want to i want to.




Ich liebe irgendwie diesen Song.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> and I know I know I know I know I know I want to i want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ja das ist voll der ohrwurm 

den ich jetzt auch wieder habe


----------



## Amigo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moritz Piske - Real One (Roberto Rodriguez stamping the ground mix) 

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMHl5ZljJGU
Chromatics - Into The Black (Beatamines Edit)​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-edbgg4lPQ ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCkkt2sBvKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSNw6GTDwHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPG_qfnraoU


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3s3vHFyybxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10jxou

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLSwsItyIxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (31. Oktober 2013)

Stromae-Papaoutai


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mO1QBTG6EXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## Thallassa (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die CD musste ich extra aus Kanada importieren (gestern angekommen  ) Aber es war jeden Cent wert 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU6KGnSe36Y


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cU82naWcLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM0-ZU8njdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herr Fuchs & Frau Elster - Im Rausch mit Freunden Festival - Ritter Butzke, Berlin (11/2012)

Hammer Set! <3


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gtd9Bg9S85U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBpXQcD44Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Live einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2013)

The Vamps can ne dance.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkS46LJMCy8


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.putpat.tv/videos/kelly_clarkson/don_t_rush_live_at_cma_awards_2012-28i836u


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gSW5J8kbuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbb1ktf7ahQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (1. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7UvDozofMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIIII





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfuWtQBAm28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH5CjCEeM_U


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwei lieder, die bei mir schon fast in dauerschleife laufen. (bei saltatio mortis einfach mal auf den text hören...)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTSitlFXEX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwhPOlIuSXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. November 2013)

You make me - avicii


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gyic1eLHgDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YgjmOECElk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Treasure - Bruno Mars.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrMPj7xifyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbr1ENEsYbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fYZKn_MgwKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-HOAFagUbVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Moop Mama - Das rote Album*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6bAvHI6nuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6xd8542AVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/46155533

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ke3-a6Qlk-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...


----------



## Hardwell (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgLHUIqjcU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FUpxutpXVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT2oAcGMC9s


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Quad City DJ's - Space Jam 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoZkahkIr9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




R. Kelly - I Believe I Can Fly





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3As5kjtdrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9WdUgn0XkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbMi1Wg3uQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. November 2013)

Keep Calm - "Prince" Kay One


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVvIPfYQk9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (3. November 2013)

Eminem-slim shady


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Stay (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)

(Soundcloud, muddu _Play_ click0rn! )


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDHzLC_XSSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atco9Otw9F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Lindsey Stirling ' Crystallize ' Dubstep Violin.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. November 2013)

Stolen Dance - Milky Chance und The Monster - Rihanna Ft. Eminem


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unejZM0eoq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGC2pOpohUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ee09FTKQGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUYfT_YkSx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKiLGysBO7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSLPH9d-jsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLnL63cXmD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxbr_9PApos


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu7VHXWL6Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•David Guetta Just one last time.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAA-gr6Jo0


----------



## Metalic (3. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seit Jaaaaahren mal wieder ein Nirvana Album aus dem Regal gezogen. Man kann es nicht immer hören aber ab und an kommt es schon gut!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9Thj5GHF54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•B.O.B Ft. Bruno Mars - Nothing On You.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X4s3D7xPUQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=on8DJBt07eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSvZyE06cog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dr00p (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jubel - Klingande, super Lied


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UCSyMnjDZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aJTMaFmfeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id8izGzsOEE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEjU9KVABao


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lara plays Pirates of the Caribbean theme on violin - YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=maXU1lGguxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Still lovin SNSD:





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56606772

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjTu5FKw5iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Violin piano Dubstep.


----------



## duke999 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPVBrRd9wCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Crysis 3 Main Theme.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7ahjtO4VHc&list=PL0CEF711DBABC0376


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

To Zanarkand auf E-Orgel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJuZFw_hkck&list=PLBA35E60815D74B0B

Doctor Who Theme (2005) auf Violine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=FYv-2ehoGWo

Die Serie feiert übrigens in zweieinhalb Wochen Ihr 50jähriges Jubiläum.


----------



## taks (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Live for the Night






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mVck88W01I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Krewella - Live for the Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich irgendwie nicht abspielen?


----------



## taks (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie nicht abspielen?


 
Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung von Youtube oder garkein kein "Youtube-Interface"?

Krewella - Live for the Night (Explicit) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung von Youtube oder garkein kein "Youtube-Interface"?
> 
> Krewella - Live for the Night (Explicit) - YouTube


 
Dieses Video ist in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, weil es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden. 

LOL


----------



## taks (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, weil es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden.
> 
> LOL


 
Böse GEMA, zum Glück wohn ich ned in Deutschland 

Ich hoffe das hier geht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSIV5aFE7X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





edit: das sollte aber gehen, oder?

http://www.lastfm.de/music/Krewella/_/Live+for+the+Night?ac=krewella


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Böse GEMA, zum Glück wohn ich ned in Deutschland
> 
> Ich hoffe das hier geht ^^
> 
> ...


 


•Ne geht leider auch nicht, naja egal.


----------



## taks (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne geht leider auch nicht, naja egal.


 
Last.fm geht auch nicht? 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOvsRDK_MnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzAh6fm0xXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-_ZasUeqSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyD6voHMJJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Last.fm geht auch nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL

Dieses Video wurde vom nutzer entfernt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBmUpHoXIvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOevVQwQ-LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBW65cfpZJI

Gehiiiiirne. Und neuer Mp3-Player. Equipment austesten, auch wenn ich mit dem Track nicht so wahnsinnig viel erreiche.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell United We Stand, Divided We Fall


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wamdue Project - King Of My Castle (Roy Malone Kings Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2d_CVruU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Daft Punk - One More Time





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x16uyam

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XleOkGsYgO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsUi0obJZ34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQv_gTR2qwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dPF1FB2ohk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBoTs_DHE9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbLfg5m3tns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da Dr Bakterius den Herrn Alesso ins Spiel gebracht hat...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ4SlQv9BY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fss3Xn5dZzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWXjBcQQxSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AHHHH NOEEEE GET TO THE CHOPPER!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeNoFBjGHjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c7XHRybiX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eODgghdmx8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNEt68DD14Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria.


----------



## clown44 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xice7m

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DplkS9kFKmo





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcxrya

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZW7et3tPuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxKUho1Bdo8


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•MJ in the closet.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Video


 
Der Beat ballert gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tV0IRIpE--s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## duke999 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier echter Hip Hop!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbLfg5m3tns


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Damon Edge - In The Light Fields


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXOnlG0G5g4​*


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBuC4EAmICs


----------



## AnonHome1234 (7. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7vVZRISOcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBENjCPS8LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCSOeMZ6424

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kAc3m3uRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cmuowtyvlqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwsU_XBHopg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch.


----------



## debalz (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JcC-xCDFQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Peace!


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky.



Das Lied geht mal gar nicht


----------



## jamie (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Bat Country


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Das Lied geht mal gar nicht


 
Ja höre ich auch nicht so gerne. War ja jetzt nur Zufall.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zv6fdib3GBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

HardBase.FM - Internetradio, Webradio, Onlineradio, Hardstyle Radio


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(4.21MB) Talk Dirty (feat. 2 Chainz) Mp3 Play and Download - 912 Mp3's Found on 08-11-13


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIG9jypomPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmUhXmAOkkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/newyfreshmusic/katy-perry-dark-horse-ft-juicy


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Er Denkt, Sie denkt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-58RyiOLzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/octobersveryown/drake-hold-on-were-going-home


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gg8Gp_KoU6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2omSNlwYeI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/theinsound/katy-perry-part-of-me


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=De6wITjsc00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy67SBfNwog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejZMSZCNneY
Richtig gut geworden  Hört sich wieder ein bischen so an wie sein altes "Ich"


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Alles wird gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWjh2qStggA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Paradies





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWAcxfgHLO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Wünsch DIR Was





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apDFs2bO6mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDlgD9ujexM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fV8swtp00k0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lonely von Medina - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat. Rihanna - Love The Way You Lie





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55409979

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna feat. Eminem - Love The Way You Lie (Part II)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xukp782iBlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEK4FttsCTM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_jk1Zxyoe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4nGCZ-MXCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Jam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAI7PMkt2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLHnnJRaP7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e15TEJyCnIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPnWOem7jok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4aJZxwhyD4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQMNfhRhBXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Animals - Rado Edit


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZLwePfTamM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels.


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

Eminem - Marshall Mathers LP2 *_*


----------



## Hardwell (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lw5I4BetUj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

Boss hoss cd


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Cardigans - My Favorite Game





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktmMAad7NTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1ABrBjRTNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYL9yQado6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Hardwell schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich ziemlich gut an.  



Gefällt mir


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q03E7oTc5qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0e4Crth_Hb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Jason derulo The other side


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (10. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5Gc9wx-Ib4


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also Leute eure Musik Auswahl hier ist mir echt zu "Weich".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqnGrby4KKk


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackmill - Fortune Soul


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scatman John - Scatman (Ski-Ba-Bop-Ba-Dop-Bop)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Geiq0FP13uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Scatman John - Scatman's World





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znnfsn9qMiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle                                         





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pp1LD9zasEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tW2mvfS_6Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Am 7.12 ist es wieder so weit


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•MJ Billie Jean.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad'House - Like A Prayer​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




              M.I.A. - Paper Planes                                         





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNj7s3T01TA


----------



## k@k@nut (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8edAqKSwjA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBmUpHoXIvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_N96oFLEdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrePg9VkcWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das erste gefällt mir. 



•Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AIlz08fZos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Totaler Ohrwurm !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBKUMheLis


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Alles was war





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAG88QYzOeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhR7m63_AMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-SmNvKKdew


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Lord Of The Boards





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sIICDQ9PPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuJV0lFFaWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FahD-Sy4Jhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_y3o4okKXMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXGNNt4uHSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJjYbKDvTs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sOyeRSpiwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmFNjyF6XIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFvPMbxJ-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ze1vMm96nHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZh3Nj7HuEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - Inside The Fire [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPBzXgpwum4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZ9HriN_TdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pte8EEF4nJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (11. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein weiteres Meisterwerk von Alligatoah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfqTCWepx4U


----------



## Galford (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBtYekFzfAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhceyaEXMII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRLfiF-KvOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum frühen morgen erstmal ne Runde Angerfist zum wach werden und die Nachbarn gleich mit. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmuS9uP41Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AU8otAxz2Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EB4g7Cy7P78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uW-JWar4sos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arvanor (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

And One - Steine sind Steine


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## clown44 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YZb8s7Kxa4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9o78-f2mIM


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## T'PAU (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fR245V5Un_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlutOrange (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

old but gold



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9muzyOd4Lh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkwMw_5cGx4


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MOIBLIU_ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLzH1ZhcIoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7V7gcEj6_lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gn9bWlmGSGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ahuH8596l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpU8lBCPfQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3Y9_XWYnIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvQTX22dE_I


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (13. November 2013)

Alligatoah - Willst du


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxKUho1Bdo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78oSuSMmFsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqEYJnIWgeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## AnonHome1234 (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmuS9uP41Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites.


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6HOzb6uSoE


----------



## Kaeltetod (14. November 2013)

Die apokalyptischen Reiter - Friede sei mit dir


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abgehn!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JTY_Ur8X8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWcpRLSO1Gk


----------



## KasradKull (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton - Nightflight - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBTT3VPriV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem).


----------



## k@k@nut (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFTKglFS8G4


----------



## Aaronatorism (15. November 2013)

Creep - Radio Head 
Um keinen Link zu öffnen HIER drücken.


----------



## coroc (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5qvPg_cuw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPlocfzFLnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVFPGYeZEgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. November 2013)

Lana del Ray - Born to die (Gemini remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM0-ZU8njdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x879b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AadXipb1ONQ


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=duD5sVHKqlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQag6Efg7oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSyspuyWkk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1xjZKeNoTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgtQj8O92eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aaronatorism (16. November 2013)

Willst du - Alligatoah


----------



## Tengri86 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9nIziZOW30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tbYQxSbdTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Domino (VEVO Presents: Jessie J, Live in London)


----------



## k@k@nut (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMe8lB1uDs8


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBH_OBNbyuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mr51afj7eJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Alles wa war





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAG88QYzOeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Liebeslied (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4cmYc1OZtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKlXIs9NXSI


----------



## Hardwell (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIUwLfpufs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPEARDNzEXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Turn Me On.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hhki7cG55Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ES2jOMX2YkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sltpl40O-9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-2NuQ-CV64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4JD-3-UAzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxFCavulKcE


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Lena Mr. Arrow Key.


----------



## Metalic (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für alle Deutschrock- oder Punkrockliebhaber. Derzeit eine meiner Lieblingsbands. Texte passen dieses Jahr auch perfekt in meine "Gefühlslage". Läuft hoch und runter bei mir. Auf jeden Fall sind es die 20 Euro wert mal zuzuschlagen.

Gegen die Stille: Unantastbar: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads
Schuldig: Unantastbar: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1KADomB40k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.mtv.de/musikvideos/3758-michael-jackson-they-don-t-care-about-us


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da diese Russenparty gestern schlecht war muss ich das heute nachholen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJcrENrPKyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0PV_S4m6Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRQzcHQU-w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIWY8UyW9bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## Abufaso (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDgXl7GbKH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90TjDm4Z0D0


----------



## Quppi (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Baby Alice – Heaven Is a Dancefloor - Matt Hewie Remix


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. November 2013)

Timber - Pitbull


----------



## PCGHGS (17. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Mikky Ekko - Stay





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xxg7ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - What Now





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x177xy3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Calvin Harris - We found Love (Extended Version)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpsFKavnFdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sty1xhZX7MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTWFhOhDbmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## trigger831 (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - The Paradigm Shift


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Altes Fieber





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kObmW4fHoGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Alles wa war





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAG88QYzOeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

heute schon das 3. mal einfach chillig
(gute anlage vorausgesetzt, leider ist der röhren verstärker in Reparatur, da ist es schon 2 mal schlechter  )
(und wenn man aktuell nur 700euro im Monat hat da schmerzt der rep. preis von 500euro nochmal mehr)

da muss derzeit die 50euro logitech herhalten 

für deutsche weitere links unten, da dieser anscheinend nicht bei euch geht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aoxbz6Bx6H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hmm vielleicht der link:
Sukh Knight - Parabat (HD) - YouTube

oder über lastfm
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Sukh+Knight/_/Parabat

oder der hier:
http://muzofon.com/search/Sukh Knight Parabat


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHfuJ3zI7Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAHA


----------



## k@k@nut (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwpTNTaZTz8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSxyffSB7wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGH-4jQZRcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sukh Knight Parabat mp3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dn2GdE4CJeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlwPfLtgr2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

- You don't have to answer that question - I'll answer the question - You want answers? - I think I'm entitled! - You want answers? - I want the truth! - You can't handle the truth! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BuO9kUelf30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-QmZpLWjHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fh8Ic6MbtoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iS0Tr1K9tKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s2-6KYgqpQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI3yNckfSvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mo3jdfWAXyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alSY62eKPCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plfNwf_9M-E


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Emeli-Sande/Read-All-About-It-Pt-III-Live-from-Aberdeen


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_Cinema in Concert_
Hymn to the Fallen aus "Der Soldat James Ryan"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2zAUHAdaBE


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darius & Finlay feat. Nicco - Get Up (Money G Radio Mix)
DJ Shog - Running Water (Ole van Dansk Remix Edit)


----------



## Tengri86 (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0qwQqwKLlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaeltetod (19. November 2013)

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - The smell of death


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Th0HT2i-T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5SAn6WiER8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdSUAsCmoFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Piece for Piano _ Klavierstück


----------



## k@k@nut (19. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSgzhIPHGA


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop


----------



## Iconoclast (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop


 
Autsch... 

King Nothing von Metallica.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

Wieso autsch?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weil Chart Mukke zum Kotzen ist. Und Miley vom Disney Star zum Retard mutiert ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gC1xuVCBl4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Taio Cruz Fast car.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R80IJ7Nx_iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Richtig guter Blues


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sukh Knight Dubstep Set - YouTube


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmJ1vd-g7uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmFNjyF6XIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied                                       





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpDRUxtux9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beyoncé - End Of Time





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32350879

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soundtrack zu "Apidya". Chris Hülsbeck, y'know.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLy3T-aRUHQ


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQKuXzOiQMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgEE6-vdliI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels.


----------



## GameTwist (20. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Momentan läuft Fayzen rauf und runter:

Fayzen - Bunter Sommer - YouTube


Fayzen - Richtung Meer - (Official Video) - YouTube


FAYZEN - Rosarot (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5Zt0iZi76E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCcJuN47UcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSN1zS8pY3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Hardwell (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tqcr9NJvIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ENTKRIMINALISIERUNG!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bF4PwVtqYnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Medina Execute me.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHQ2laUFyAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdBlj2Q5Ypk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling ' Crystallize ' Dubstep Violin.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBiwjatdl8o


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii.


----------



## Noob-boost (22. November 2013)

Mammoth


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5KBkHVHaqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezYXm-M9rb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGEpADThSKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ozGsAtY28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDPGohgpaLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herzog (feat. Cone Gorilla und Krijo Stalka) - Exzess All Areas

gibts nicht im Netz -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaAWdljhD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tONsedTRCD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ist mal wieder Zeit für Metal. 

We Butter The Bread With Butter - 13 Wünsche - YouTube


----------



## Coldhardt (22. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder Zeit für Metal.
> 
> We Butter The Bread With Butter - 13 Wünsche - YouTube



Dabei ist das streng genommen gar kein Metal 

@Topic Grad Judas Priest (Breaking the Law ) entdeckt.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pah, es heißt Metalcore und wird je nach Auslegung dazugezählt. 

Aber wenn du es härter willst. 
Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings" Metal Blade Records - YouTube


----------



## Coldhardt (22. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Pah, es heißt Metalcore und wird je nach Auslegung dazugezählt.
> 
> Aber wenn du es härter willst.
> Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings" Metal Blade Records - YouTube



Eigentlich ist es doch Deathcore, oder?

Und Amon Amarth ist aktuell meine Lieblingsmetalband 
Wie gern wäre ich morgen auf dem Konzert


----------



## jamie (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Pah, es heißt Metalcore und wird je nach Auslegung dazugezählt.
> 
> Aber wenn du es härter willst.
> Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings" Metal Blade Records - YouTube


 
Das erinnert mich grade voll an (ich glaube es war) Harry Potter und ein Stein. 

Naja, immer noch:  Disturbed - Land of Confusion - YouTube


----------



## Coldhardt (22. November 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich grade voll an (ich glaube es war) Harry Potter und ein Stein.
> 
> Naja, immer noch:  Disturbed - Land of Confusion - YouTube



Meinst du das eine Lied, dass kam als Hagrid von der fetten Party erzählt hat? Das wär Neophyte - Anybody Out There.


----------



## jamie (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Meinst du das eine Lied, dass kam als Hagrid von der fetten Party erzählt hat? Das wär Neophyte - Anybody Out There.


 
Nee, war schon das Lied von oben. Kann auch sein, dass ich Lord of the Weed meinte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvEm-KHAwho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDnoeOhyqR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. November 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Nee, war schon das Lied von oben. Kann auch sein, dass ich Lord of the Weed meinte.



Uups, voll vertan 
Na ja, bin dann mal weg.

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thundergod


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0iMf7np104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOUmUDA1bnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZSA3OYOgN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Rmzco7A_kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_WXmG0txDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Gitarrenriff" und Safri-Duo ähnlicher Anfang... 
Hauptteil eher Durchschnitt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vo_fbJ3jHuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWe19KS-i-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So Heute gehts zu Nasty !
https://www.facebook.com/events/526737257403603/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRBvwIjAyW0


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JTY_Ur8X8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noob-boost (23. November 2013)

Game of Raps


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKrBCekhV0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCrLVSR-jl4

sehr chillig von ihm obwohl ich ihn nicht mag... Autorennen+Das Lied -> Der Sieg


----------



## k@k@nut (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pcOYlwxxDI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIbseJe9MGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTRyJ-Khedg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiAOlMeVNLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SaPass (23. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sbhr2ysRxE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on5kklX2fR8


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Half of Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSN1zS8pY3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - What Now





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x177xy3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## k@k@nut (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjPl6Ia2pCU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGow4nmYkkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0azxS5FTpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/octobersveryown/drake-hold-on-were-going-home


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Rihanna Where Have You Been.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PaSS6JFvXc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LREvp2CF5iw

Die neueren Alben sind leider Loudness-verseucht.  Trotzdem cool.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/cantstophiphop-1/dj-khaled-no-new-friends


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_ZPPxZTMxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/octobersveryown/lil-wayne-she-will-feat-drake


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Die neueren Alben sind leider Loudness-verseucht.  Trotzdem cool.


 
Goa und Psy Trance haben ihre besten Jahre eh hinter sich. Bei Infected Mushroom ist's da nicht anders. "I'm the Supervisor" und "Classical Mushroom" waren schon echte Perlen. Deswegen suche ich meist in den Gefilden der 90er und Anfang der 2000er Jahre, da gibt's schon einen ganzen Haufen Meisterstücke. Ein paar wenige der aktuellen Sachen sind aber dennoch sehr gut gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsxHkA8hT-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell United We Stand, Divided We Fall.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (24. November 2013)

Jubel - klingande


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDpT29q_20k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVfUimq2KeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1t__iehNYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Psy Gangnam Style.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YH5Arbm47IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0l5IuTxZASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X29NxNPHIes


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fairy Tail Soundtrack - Champion of Magic
Champion of Magic Ost - Extended - YouTube
Fairy Tail Soundtrack - The Last Magic (Saigo no Mahou)
The Last Magic Ost - Extended - YouTube
Fairy Tail Soundtrack - Bonds (Kizuna)
Kizuna Ost - Extended - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world.


----------



## debalz (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epO4DSICT8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pink Floyd cover im Loungestyle


----------



## kero81 (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

90min - Tribal Tech House - 2012-05-27 @ Club London Underground DJ Steve LaMarque (Traktor/Ableton) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=T67eGn7eLoU


----------



## getsomenuts (25. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Family of the year - Home


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/octobersveryown/drake-hold-on-were-going-home
https://soundcloud.com/rihanna/diamonds-remix-f-kanye-west
https://soundcloud.com/mixessss17/k...uetta-i-just-came-to-say-hello-mashup-germany
https://soundcloud.com/mixessss5/knife-party-vs-bingo-players


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2_gOpU0eWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRLi0QivFQw


----------



## clown44 (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xf1dvbgiTU


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cover von Lara de Wit aus dem Spiel Chrono Trigger (SNES)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XRLr6-Wddk
Cover von Lara de Wit aus dem Spiel Baten Kaitos (GC)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWolGJQgmYE
Cover von Taylor Davis von dem Song Wake Me Up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5ST9_FB220


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.vevo.com/watch/USUV71301986


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Galacteve - You Can Have It All   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5wLqkxJrdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## crooks (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stimming - Cheesecake (HQ Album Version) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJpl0qoNyTk

Es war Mega Geil !


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCYelLpKjEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MFRZR_iGaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbtO9KRByWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RATM-Killing in the Name


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## Tengri86 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDitUVMMzE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rico-3000 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dj9n2Ictdfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg).


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyZptbxjvZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied aus der Sony Werbung, finally found 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeyNVOepYyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ja doch ziemlich fett das Video im Dschungel 
Katy Perry rrrrrrr





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1CYi_N9AfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERQDxLsfrjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pgum6OT_VH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uo-i0_HIvoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris
Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M022XlAUDvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxKjOOR9sPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8qhzeVEXqg


----------



## Zeus18 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHIWxDzZqCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MS MR
Fantasy


----------



## Zeus18 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound).


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ylvis - The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?) [Official music video HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Macklemore 

Thrift Shop


----------



## Zeus18 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You.


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Chocolate Rain" Original Song by Tay Zonday - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA


----------



## Zeus18 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Don Omar danza kuduro.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K703vlIgens

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5FKNViujeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUL8G0oxkak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6vSf0cA9qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_3B85387z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYhY5-jPnVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bekomm ich heute nicht aus meinem kopf...
Halestorm-I Miss the Misery




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PiQwwcn0P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cover von Eric Calderone vom Song Ghostbusters Theme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJdxTpq1nKM
Cover von nemx28 aus dem Spiel Chrono Trigger (SNES)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIS0Gw0JhRA


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpI3rYgx8pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

Call me maybe von Carly Rae Japsen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Astral Projection - State of Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDENV5gtJ3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_TnBlY3XuE


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IZsBaToytg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close.


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tomorrowland 2013 Official Aftermovie


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad Heart - Satellite Dish (Radio Edit).


----------



## Kaeltetod (29. November 2013)

In flames - clayman(live, the tokyo showdown)


----------



## clown44 (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32TS1rLK5GU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtaWtSL57X8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-1TTB_IuGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Madeon - Pop Culture (live mashup).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUJDrymRJ5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrIxp4VIDag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmFVd5U29us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SNAP! - Rhythm is a Dancer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




SNAP! - The First, the Last, Eternity (Til the End)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_6sg44qHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know feat. Kimbra - PARODIE.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QaiF7MAJQ1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Rico-3000 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtBcnn5ixLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rico-3000 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtBcnn5ixLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte löschen... Doppelpost... Warum auch immer...


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Ferrari Bara Bere


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach ja jedesmal wieder geil!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX18a4Quec8


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•(00)Rihanna - Good Girl Gone Bad - 13 - Cry
•Far East Movement feat. Snoop Dogg - If I Was You (OMG)


----------



## ich111 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Rico-3000 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 Jay, Rechts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEGbZeaMvtg


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon5 moves like jagger.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/lindseystomp/sets/lindsey-stirling


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eidAFBTTt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1N29vkIT3eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nTbR1f2jEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYLtC0TBNHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bara Bara Bere Bere - Alex Ferrari MP3 download


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWK7QLvuI-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGbN-H53S5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OHBEmQtNIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYxkezUr8MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHFxncb1gRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Sail awolnation.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37382073

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/58810885

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooU-4RP0Oig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




:d  aumen:


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0e4Crth_Hb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Eminem - Survival Das beste was Ghosts mir gegeben hat


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Eminem - Survival Das beste was Ghosts mir gegeben hat



/100% sign   Absolut genial der Song


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. November 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> /100% sign   Absolut genial der Song



sign sign 

Berzerk ist der totale Brainfuck Song wenn man Stroke Me von Micky Avalon kennt.

Supermode-Tell me why
Klaypex-Song 12 
The Prodigy-Voodoo People (Original ud Pendulum Remix)
Interpret XY ( Zu faul nachzusehen)-Human Traffic VIP
evel0n-France
darude-Sandstorm


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

The Monster - Eminem Ft. Rihanna Neben Survival der beste neue Song von Eminem!


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-1fSFm7R4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Oq_e5nT1tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJPnmaPB3-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## jamie (30. November 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rhapsody - Unholy Warcry - YouTube

Christopher Lee ist einfach


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1h5TNXGRsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





So jetzt muss ich es auch nochmal anhören, einfach schön. ^^


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ach ja und an alle, die jetzt in Adventsromantik versinken:
Heavy Christmas! http://youtu.be/tuW5wbGg_Aw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ir-mZaTAxRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbFTYTyVcis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (1. Dezember 2013)

Eminem - just lose it


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIXiuwVouC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2egMG4uFd8A

!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

... und nochmal J. Bonamassa  

Black Country Communion- Song of Yesterday





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w82V4gsSW-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> ... und nochmal J. Bonamassa
> 
> Black Country Communion- Song of Yesterday
> 
> ...


 
Geil.  Direkt mal gekauft. Thx.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Phil - Gerne ; - hier noch ein "Appetizer" bis der Tonträger da ist ...

Black Country Communion - Cold





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz0FV9QS5tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Black Country Communion - One Last Soul





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtQAw1yOtKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE.


----------



## clown44 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1vsfATR_k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDaPjyseJJo​


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will.i.am - Scream & Shout (Bootleg by DJ Beatshunter & Stein)


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEVVGCK1Pl4


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47wT_czMTFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. Dezember 2013)

Avicii - you make me


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEVVGCK1Pl4


  Hach ich liebe den Youtube Unblocker


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena - Stardust


----------



## Kaeltetod (2. Dezember 2013)

Ego Fall - Brave heart


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNtwdFyAl_8


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8501890/Jessie_J_LaserLight


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Niza (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3btNFRtobQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hiervon die Klassik version


----------



## Thallassa (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOxban5lPOI


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/lennial/rihanna-stay
https://soundcloud.com/rihanna/pour-it-up-remix


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Neue Zeug von WoC haut gut rein.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ra-gjCcdBg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep7pIw7nRfE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTtEVVpNf7Q
Alter song !


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JzRDwu_h7yI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0r05IfnGI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8jGt2fdjf8


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crysis 3 Main Theme


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas anders 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV1DewnTR48

MOSH MOSH !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2Y73s6xVNA


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/roberto-lustosa/05-unconditionally-katy-perry


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2013)

David GuettA Turn me on.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z15snGzGFpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRUfYkiC6dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xo99is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7173991/Ice_Cube_Check_Yo_Self


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/73936506

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0ceGtor2VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9flnp3bzfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT96m1b28ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSv7ETjwoow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPEXgOfCn0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)
Usher Numb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvEMN_lYhk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhRr4WXdvp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So heute geht es wieder mal zu Billy the kid nach Chemnitz ins subway to peter !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S35pNQ1Fpn8


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Oakenfold - Southern Sun (Thomas Datt Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXjnKs1Ftrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVcCDRzjtWg


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink just give me a reason


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DTH - Helden und Diebe 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T28FwPdEqMU


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAI7PMkt2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVQQbOZsR_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Dezember 2013)

Things we lost in the fire - Bastille

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CgkWmKJLuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75602071

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGS8b8INVpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIdIqbv7SPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club.


----------



## clown44 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnCJ3QPilD8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TWwWJiok9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGXs6zOHjxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4PIrK-xaqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Good Girl Gone Bad - 13 - Cry


----------



## Noctai (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlfOaZF77MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Cheryl Cole - 3 Words.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simple Minds - "Mandela Day"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kZcUay4Qb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(00)Stromae - Alors On Dance


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07yxLgZDLck


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Loca.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11230407

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15600905

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76663320

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weihnachten kann kommen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYQJhkxB9JA


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pippi Langstrumpf Lied - YouTube


----------



## Thallassa (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audiophile Perle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzJ_UO17Xdg


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsRda5scLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxvcSDyCAko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVReDiyouWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Example Change The Way You Kiss Me.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (8. Dezember 2013)

Eminem - im back


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sande - Next to me


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kAc3m3uRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXvB3w3hu6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KATY PERRY - THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U_RvUYINpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZIVmKOdrBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDY-DF4Lpdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SSdTXNK2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Di2wDDwxqHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9RIHOnGGsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney spears i wanna go


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Alles was war





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Draußen vor der Tür (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Das ist der Moment





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgEE6-vdliI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOF0rcqgnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnejLmQGYhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmeVQzvU2_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KATY PERRY - THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeaYRmiWME4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat Rihanna - love the way you lie.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKNcLoUo5to


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Example Change The Way You Kiss Me


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnArqkd6fkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Taio Cruz- Break Your Heart


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j09hpp3AxIE


----------



## Noob-boost (10. Dezember 2013)

Mamooth


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyl83jyj4P0


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Enrique Iglesias feat. Sammy Adams Finally Found You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZRGPg5laDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZDjVwR-o7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Owl City & Carly Rae Jepsen - Good time.


----------



## jamie (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator: Du nich


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi d'Agostino - L'amour toujours on church organ - YouTube

Find ich cool wie der das spielt xD


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSUXBMuv1FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8npMsKnVPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/71817066

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://vimeo.com/71817066


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7ObP6qJpsI


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## clown44 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier mal 2 Songs, die auf keiner Party fehlen dürfen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap2J9RbXaP4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeaTAWVcKFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KcRl1p2waM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



clown44 schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Songs, die auf keiner Party fehlen dürfen ...



Vorallem auf solchen Partys nicht The Blue Oyster Bar - YouTube 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgSn0SbQJQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay - Z - Hard Knock Life (Ghetto Anthem)


----------



## Torndo (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - Survival of the Fittest.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Dezember 2013)

Eminem - Not Afraid

Eminem - Till i Collapse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9IHBSUgeCAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnH7yRpnAVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn8m5sNFsv0


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Battlefield 3 Theme Song.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2013)

Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z - D.O.A.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EWruiIjBmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney_Spears Circus


----------



## jamie (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator "All that she wants" - YouTube


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2013)

Russkaja - Wake me up


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ai7tc8ceoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hN6g8yf5Huk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Far east movement rocketeer.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_fc6P7hV1Q


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

james blunt - 1973


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vh8rBmrGZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PlIhuDQmDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afyf4Db6wd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fYSR01mHTIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DamgMMb8GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8InMRFhaCsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AvJ11Jzzbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Bwmmiat-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## naobu (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum wach werden in der Nachtschicht The Sorrow - Crossing Jordan


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnynX6r0JTQ


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2013)

Mj Jam.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shit with our whole family
Maybe it's me that caused it
The fighting and the hurting
In my room crying cause I didn't want to be a burden
Watch mama open up her arms to hug me
And I ain't worried bout a damn thang, with unconditional love


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zur Hobbit-Premiere: Ein HdR-Cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmn7QFvIwDM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUk40qSGYnVdFFBNXRjrvdpQ


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Parks and Rec. <3

The Pit-Mouse Rat - YouTube


----------



## Freeze82 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0yiMY1OARQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## naobu (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ans Ende der Nachtschicht muss unbedingt:
Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney_Spears Circus


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SSdTXNK2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

E-dubble - Change my mind


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> E-dubble - Change my mind



Hast du das ganze Album?

@Topic Deadmau5 - Alles^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hast du das ganze Album?
> 
> @Topic Deadmau5 - Alles^^


 
Nope nur das eine Lied, aber das ist echt nice 

@T FloRida - Let it Roll


----------



## coroc (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, muss mal gegen euch anstinken 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZyVZFJGX5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

... und ich supporte Dich  - Greetz -

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath

Black Sabbath - Killing Yourself To Live

Black Sabbath - Looking For Today


----------



## Kaeltetod (13. Dezember 2013)

Amon Amarth - Töck's Taunt - Loke's Treachery Part II


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Dezember 2013)

Amon Amarth - Hermod's Ride to Hell - Lokes Treachery Part I


----------



## Thallassa (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8iHgOt-RM
Whiteface mask and a butcher knife. 
Catatonic taker of life. 
Murdering on Hallows Eve 
Its devils night and there is no reprieve


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Dezember 2013)

Amon Amarth - Burning Anvil of Steel


----------



## coroc (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1woxkraClg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9nfVrusSMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBuC4EAmICs


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Kicks n Licks - Going Ham (ft. Mighty High Coup)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SsN2RbbXvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThpNpbvqHPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## Arvanor (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Annihilating Rythm von Ultra-Sonic - Alter Technoklassiker


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## Hardwell (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qc_0a13g-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mtA9GvpzwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Machuka Lil Jon (Feat. Mr Catra and Mulher File).


----------



## Hardwell (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LE7dOFAI52Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>David Guetta Just one last time


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xl3mBijLEsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. Dezember 2013)

Instalok


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nero - Must Be The Feeling (Delta Heavy Remix)


----------



## PCGH_Phil (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM-gCDoEt5g


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS50SN_cXbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRC3UFkmEW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37382073

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alicia Keys - Doesn't Mean Anything on Vimeo


----------



## debalz (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4S65VEV4v_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtqI6nb2UAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSgrL82Peic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SchRMi0S_u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cygf7MIrrts


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Nixon Defeated


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T8sznoIqWk


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>MJ Billie Jean


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## jamie (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator: Schwanzlich willkommen


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acRAiH8jkMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4K6ZxDwi34


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruno Mars - Grenade


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6d8hmbpR1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIF4W0GYxOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Alex Clare Too Close.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJkNB-RuShM


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20148191

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris brown love more


----------



## JackOnell (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFasFq4GJYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde ich im Augenblick genial


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Ke$ha We R Who We R.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwpTNTaZTz8


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c7XHRybiX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLOPxoOhLAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycsJsIzXI6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig Armstrong - World Trade Center.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbZNzY_tnRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmxkqydGdHc


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music].


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/cantstophiphop-1/dj-khaled-no-new-friends


----------



## jamie (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: A Nightmare To Remember


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aaronic - Life [Available now on Moshbit Records].


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/katfyr/et-katfyr-dubstep-remix


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rOb62CPF0


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dr Dre feat Snoop Dogg - Next Episode


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/adventureclub/mike-posner-please-dont-go-adventure-club-dubstep-remix


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DMX - X Gonna Give It to Ya


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Dezember 2013)

Materia Ft. Yasha - verstrahlt


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marteria - Bengalischer Tiger


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>Michael Jackson - In the closet.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

★BMCL RAP BATTLE: P-ZAK VS BATTLEBOI BASTI (BATTLEMANIA CHAMPIONSLEAGUE) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Haslinger - Only Four Men (The Three Musketeers Score)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XYAwpVtYrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCp0jSBQgU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich wieder KIZ ihr gsichter. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSNzIXa67Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_hs0OMlD7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sandro Silva ft. Quintino - Epic.


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

Trailerpark - Schlechter Tag


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAE0KtU0tuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4n6bXpAQ3I


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier läuft

Nirvana die Nevermind


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RATvWU-cCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSQnJkvLeAk


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RAP AM MITTWOCH: 04.12.13 BattleMania Vorrunde (2/4) GERMAN BATTLE - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/z6xhG6DnUrU?t=16m26s

Miese Paul Walker Punchline


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal

Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75602071

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

★BMCL RAP BATTLE: LAAS UNLTD. VS DROB DYNAMIC (BATTLEMANIA CHAMPIONSLEAGUE) - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG_TzYDYgBM


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Hallelujah  Shrek Song.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oxFGVe2UD4


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Massaka Kokain 2


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frankfurter Zoo


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Q_9dXLkC3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irr-JwAnWaA


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination.


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

P.I.M.P.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


°SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites.


----------



## jamie (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: Dawn of a million souls


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82317772

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKEUABAQqqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jq762rh1DHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KD2l2d5wfGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer dieser Steine


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMEyiBQprYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eIq60hiWnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liPBdhtYrJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNj7s3T01TA


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Abufaso (20. Dezember 2013)

Showtek -  Slow down


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GelOkOzQ9cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1xCgxldnWM


----------



## lolinger123 (20. Dezember 2013)

Sido - Maskerade


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZV7tshyiqtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## lolinger123 (20. Dezember 2013)

Eminem - Monster


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-unBLOI7uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Scream & Shout will.i.am.


----------



## jamie (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christopher Lee: Jingle Hell


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Imho eine der besten Serien-Titelmusiken der letzten Zeit (momentan läuft die dritte Staffel auf FOX)! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gn8_137btc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jmNpEOxoNVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZrmVdsKoqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5f1qZRMmZxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Mike candys - 2012


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brand New Day - Mike Candys MP3 download


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKBKhpZhfjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig Armstrong - World Trade Center


----------



## timetoremember (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein neuer Klingelton......gilt für mich also als Lied 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUdUoej5LE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Trailerpark - Wall of Meth


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Noisuf-X 3000 Phon

also alles kann ich nicht von denen hören, aber das Lied ist echt lustig


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem ft. Rihanna - Monster Das neue Album von Eminem ist einfach mal wieder zu gut


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Eminem ft. Rihanna - Monster Das neue Album von Eminem ist einfach mal wieder zu gut


 Ja, das Lied ist auch nicht schlecht 

Jetzt läuft: Combichrist - Sex, Drogen und Industrial


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Dezember 2013)

Krasser Flow und ich finde der CoD Type hat ne geile Stimme 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CHC8KJNBtw8


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Trailerpark - Pokémonkarten


----------



## timetoremember (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Krasser Flow und ich finde der CoD Type hat ne geile Stimme
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CHC8KJNBtw8


 
Ja der Dave ist schon ne coole Sau^^ 

Dan Bull




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJLr_O6lhrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vi06TWlKeHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQwOwGufry4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Genetikk - represent


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Shindy - Stress mit Grund


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Enemies - Tyga.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bva8SDmWiHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Shindy - panamera flow


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WgWGcED0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist es eigentlich rechtlich ok wenn man hier Youtube Videos verlinkt ?

Denn man weis ja nie seit dem Porno Vorfall


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>500 Degrees - Tyga


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Trailerpark - Fahrerflucht


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer).


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SSIO - Schon wieder Sonntag


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cU82naWcLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bg-I1v9_E8


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyPaQDMWjDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UD32WUhdNIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLwqYhZLYlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 Cent Just a little Bit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e882_kyvAsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BIzDsg44qRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZaNct3STFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_jWHffIx5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mYBSayCsH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj antoine Ma cherie


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wer auf DnB steht, unbedingt mal reinhören!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvq7Jy-TFAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKZWZtRUPVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dPjeil4S90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj5L9SYhoSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Astral Projection - We have the Technology





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SD9Yd_e6Yyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiz Khalifa Remember You (Feat. The Weeknd)


----------



## clown44 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqXdPaUlWyg


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m-ERhikxAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82490550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvTGjuQ0h6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3552371/Wizo_Weiter







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66TzwUHr5uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - Armageddon


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MINDFUCKING Trap Music Mix #1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=q4-o2VM2iO8


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4sW3jJuVDg


----------



## Monsjo (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie hier gibt es kein Metal mehr?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JY2hMgZ_Ocg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - You Da One





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34128352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z feat. Rihanna & Kanye West - Run This Town​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5g5L8M_pAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: The Theory Of Everything


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uOvNtK1WaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z - D.O.A.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMuf_ekJhOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z - Hard Knock Life (Ghetto Anthem)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oV3egWCu7sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Jarren Benton - Lean (SeaBa$$ & Labrat Remix)


----------



## XAbix (23. Dezember 2013)

Falco - der Kommissar xD


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(Free MP3!) Lets Get Ready to Rumble - Jock Jams with-lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Namnambulu - Memories





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=XMyeJHcmzqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Liebe in Form von Musik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iwh5yOMmyFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Mr. Hudson - Young Forever 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1nbvplgElw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Forever Young





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OamKRaHTngY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire of Mind (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNOI_Ankgo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLOPxoOhLAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## clown44 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lermqfhhJx4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tOKYFR4Rzg


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI_KPo8EJxc


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem_ Mockingbird


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ansich bin ich kein Fan von hip-hop und rap aber der Beat is echt fett !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDnWAGLkyxQG0


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 - Finnegan's Hell - Drunken Christmas - 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C56mlHB2qf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System of a Down - Violent pornography
Wer hätte das von nem 14 jährigen erwartet


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GelOkOzQ9cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_jWHffIx5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mYBSayCsH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPObzJkWueY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwZBh7dwQJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MFRZR_iGaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Offset schrieb:


> System of a Down - Violent pornography
> Wer hätte das von nem 14 jährigen erwartet


 Ich. 


Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie hier gibt es kein Metal mehr?


 Dagegen gibt es MIttel und Wege. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VgLKXD-BoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTHudyQdc9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhSQPxoZSFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible. Einfach ein hammer Song.


----------



## coroc (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWubhw8SoBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2wzpfPFBlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two_Steps_From_Hell-Strength_Of_A_Thousand_Men_Alternate_V1


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX-QaNzd-0Y


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toulouse - Nicky Romero MP3 download


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunshine Live MixMission 2013


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAXXVjqCNVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Left Boy - Healthy Ego - YouTube

•Left Boy


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke! - Part II*

Ein bisschen Judas Priest :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBTqVAMMVso

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBBJFGd6IUI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jac80JB04NQ


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAI3QcZN65E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpTZnZGmhVY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgaAi-ShN-c


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgzUVNZrcwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qU804wvTsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ0Wi_ll57Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

David Guetta - Turn me on.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XamOMZhnPGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qTFqnDpuvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

I follow you Lyke li


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris - Act A Fool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoAagLQcHy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAXXVjqCNVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsSXgiIDngM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9OJmWPItYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deorro - Yee (Official Video HD) - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNGnWr_WHms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Triggerfinger I Follow Rivers (Lykke Li cover) - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oMNV16Ecu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35R8zTe6BFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. feat. Rihanna - Live Your Life





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyHKfunyiIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bioshock Infinite_ FULL Trailer Song ! - Beast of America


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erneut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2013)

Lean back - True Story


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Alive (ak9 Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuOYz407ASI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kj9U_6KM_70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ve2siaiXgwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reptile Skrillex.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOytKU9cBNA


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LEFT BOY - BLACK DRESS - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35R8zTe6BFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Absolute Beginner - Liebeslied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qc6PIuwhys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Busta Rhymes Feat Eminem - I'll Hurt You.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYtzI0u-YQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrMcdLTWP-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Eminem - King Mathers.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSzcCOs7cno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDVffFOeQdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## BuddyBaumi (27. Dezember 2013)

Megadeth - Holy Wars... The Punishment Due


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Pour It Up


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music].


----------



## efdev (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SALTATIO MORTIS - Früher war alles besser | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxF_ed2M36k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Biggie Smalls-Juicy


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeNY-_Jo6oQ


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrMcdLTWP-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Medina Execute Me.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoAagLQcHy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-SQGOYOjxs


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBH_OBNbyuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaGCMwgSgwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qTFqnDpuvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z_ Kanye West - Otis


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2013)

Sido - Halt dein Maul


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 Cent feat. Lloyd Banks - Hands Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhZ-Ul05G2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSRXLfzPCfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzITPFn6eGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - down with the sickness


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzkiJJ_NkD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBH_OBNbyuc


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWl8GjwTMVw


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## clown44 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsmTLkTRQdk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMDAmnI9snk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruno Mars - Grenade


----------



## Framinator (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - All there is


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2013)

50 Cent - just a little bit


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dawn of Ashes - Insidious


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Emeli Sande Read All About It.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCTnPG0Klcc


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqZLvLPLUTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jmg9J9o6FbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Just one last time


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPW1eBBryo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=865Sn8JrMvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[YT]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=865Sn8JrMvY[/YT]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=865Sn8JrMvY


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTV92wqYjfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13UW4NkGJ74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Natasha Bedingfield   These Words   *


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3oDVDyOrAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sum 41 - pieces


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Drum & Bass] Doctor P feat. Jenna G - Neon (Kicks n Licks remix)


----------



## Hardwell (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



materia - kids


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## ЯoCaT (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2kLOHDd0RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Tomb Raider 2013 - Alone Soundtrack.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAj6-bk7p5Y


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pLXrW1ufIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Eko5aPvEnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwuZ_euLjZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

im so excited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZ3_-SbtOL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbguqdW2i6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Dr.Bakterius: Buckethead FTW! (Full Album) Buckethead - Crime Slunk Scene - YouTube


----------



## MacMyver (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Time - (Instrumental Core Remix) - YouTube

grad gefunden. Einfach WOW!


----------



## jamie (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon - The Theory of Everything Full Album CD 1 - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2RCCDSBEGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hciBxuTRUno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## das_wesen (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogHKgomxZ1Q


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## das_wesen (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbzQvOalhtg




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zf2wbRWb9xI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Doro - Für immer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQpWa_bfK4A


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Dezember 2013)

DMX - X Gonna give it to ya 

Einfach gut, da hab ich direkt Lust mal wieder Born 2 Die zu gucken


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move.


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare [Official Music Video] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=94bGzWyHbu0


----------



## jamie (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece Of Heaven [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Triggerfinger I Follow Rivers (Lykke Li cover) - YouTube







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.vevo.com/watch/katy-perry/firework/USCA31000112


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GelOkOzQ9cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DMX ft. Eminem - Go To Sleep

Go To Sleep - Dmx feat Eminem feat Obie Trice - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson Billie Jean.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CL8rj1w6P18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9KxAYoHUAM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1kHrTTtAqM


----------



## Metalic (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKpCOFXvN84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xd5x-tKOr6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Violin piano Dubstep


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83041629

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80245986

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKpSsRMTIig


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTJHjuhCYos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tth-8wA3PdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KN9hVf9hfvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

S.E.X - NICKELBACK *_*


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83041628

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Left Boy - Outro - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6BFpxv3YMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Alles wird gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy7CyDBfLHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Toten Hosen - Alles wird gut (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWXBkm6zZtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTJHjuhCYos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ABBA - Happy New Year





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8bjeSEW_ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Britney spears i wanna go.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2qLPN91poE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrFm4hBQfeA


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAXX73HEXXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QivGBwFuY14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHBcS0fYWfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Piece for Piano _ Klavierstück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjgFH01k0gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDq3fNew1rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Bingo Players - Rattle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suRsxpoAc5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awimSQD2Dyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BPu5m63_go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJbdMqspODQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kawaii desu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj3yryhQzM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Januar 2014)

Eminem - Lose Yourself / Rap god/ When I'm gone/ not afraid/ the real slim shady


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## TBF_Avenger (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The White Stripes - Screwdriver


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## der_yappi (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzVbtL1BTI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eines der besten Hardtekk-Sets 

Schon krass wie viele verschiedene "Musikgeschmäcker" hier aufeinander treffen


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING)


----------



## clown44 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htgr3pvBr-I





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x33xou

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## das_wesen (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/bassraketen/bassraketen-sunshine-live-1


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35582956

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Katy Perry - The One That Got Away on Vimeo


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ne-09Bs_bRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqKZCRgXWIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh Mann ja ja damals...


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd09xqGUNog


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9kHqb-CtXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - Marion Band$ - Hold Up (Feat. Nipsey Hussle)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqnGrby4KKk


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37382073

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/27846450

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqORyaNpiNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj5L9SYhoSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Ding hat potential zu was großem.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtCB_w_ifOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica Fuel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh6qXWmLprY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPBeVulmbS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8IYSbnjZbY


----------



## Memphys (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjKJlKQ50wE


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2014)

David Guetta -  Turn me on.


----------



## LaTillinator (3. Januar 2014)

down with the sickness - disturbed


----------



## jamie (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein__--__Hilf mir [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2014)

Jason Derulo It Girl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWtkOwhw0II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4w9iUTiBrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Si3rNypdZdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-_RCgFu9Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.mtv.de/musikvideos/3758-michael-jackson-they-don-t-care-about-us


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep].


----------



## D@ve (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/M52uLl_ahyA


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig Armstrong - World Trade Center


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM7WShHIbEY


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anna Kay-Atli Örvarsson[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwE0xoGK5qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*SkyMarshall Arts - Forever Gamer   *


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Jarren Benton - Lean (SeaBa$$ & Labrat Remix)


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MokNvbiRqCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kim Dotcom - Mr President   *


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bisschen Promo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IumG_Zv2lao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Crysis 3 - Hydro Dam (Soundtrack, Full HD).


----------



## moe (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

P.O.D. - Execute the Sounds






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KGHdYBI9XAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




P.O.D. - Find my way






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhzoiR6X0bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpsI-yDzzcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHBcS0fYWfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqgjPR9gFDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - Empire State Of Mind (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)

Rihanna - The Monster (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nltLB7BnO7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNCPZROzQmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5z5z4FoqZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM2rtA2rIgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKvYDpmSX2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein__--__Schenk mir was (demo) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3UjJ4wKLkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1D9NMadiGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHEaB2-B9Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j94rXt1UYYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ Mal was aus meiner Mottenkiste​


----------



## naobu (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volbeat - Lonesome Rider Feat. Sarah Blackwood (HD With Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## LaTillinator (5. Januar 2014)

Frei.Wild Weiter immer Weiter


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Got Me Good - Ciara MP3 download


----------



## T'PAU (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6pgFp7EtTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Taio Cruz - Troublemaker.


----------



## naobu (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=dy1ozgqMaXQ


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James blunt  1973


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNunjl_CSDk


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## naobu (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scars on broadway: They Say - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RobStar - Livemix Gast Podcast #18 (Januar 2014)

Bisschen Housemusic beim arbeiten


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.dilandau.eu/house/Mike Candys/Brand New Day/download-mp3-1.html


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuEURNmYdXw


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60lmDCGgW9k


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_o5D3fO-iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85OscDLO7N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBmUpHoXIvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Januar 2014)

Tristam and Braken - Flight


----------



## jamie (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Salas - Tell Your Story Walkin - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEhr6ad8bWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yH2Kl9Uccjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOk6UHkLSSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Va0VKwL7ON8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool-Salival (Das Album)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSzURtkp36k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYtGf3p-r-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ----​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7z1aF2uL8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBR3FWEZHgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## naobu (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohrwürmer in der Nachtschicht, ganz dumme Kombination 

Everlast - White Trash Beautiful - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Far east movement rocketeer


----------



## Hardwell (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvXSCPWgvDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*SpongeBob - Du kriegst die Formel nie (feat. Plankton)   *


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback.


----------



## clown44 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEnbpZd0j_A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uW3lKjunXU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kaosa - War Cry  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZMVJ_SA0Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grml, die Langfassung ist irgendwie nicht mehr zu finden... 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17212758

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Thunderstruck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM

Der Moment wenn dir die Ohren klingeln und du es geil findest


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp4UwPZfRis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead feat. Serj Tankian und Shana Halligan: Waiting Here


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 Cent - If i can


----------



## daddyprime (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der summende Beat meines Knechts


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (8. Januar 2014)

Bob Dylan - Hurricane


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - You Da One





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmbxke

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Half of Me





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

B Case Big spender.


----------



## target2804 (8. Januar 2014)

Parov Stelar - all night


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

Alicia Keys Girl on fire.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. feat. Rihanna - Live Your Life





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyHKfunyiIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Ke$ha We R Who We R.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci40ae8BlcE


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## kero81 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits Private Investigations (High Quality) [FLAC] - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPYHZ21zofI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fnord23 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Puscifer - Conditions of my parole 

Besser kann man die Wartezeit auf ein neues Tool Album nicht verkürzen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPyJ1hu4Mv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7xicK5Fohg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos - MTV.de


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7KfkrwHoTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stones - Shine a Light @ZDF.kultur(HD)


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7j1QUV0E1jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEWDeSXw4w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2014)

David Guetta Turn me on.


----------



## coroc (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erstmal das: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcBGkhAcAPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und danach kommt noch das:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6Y799Z7z-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/re-c-live-rummelkidzz/rummelkidzz-meetz-clubfx

Schade das sowas nur sehr gering gespielt wird hier in der Umgebung -.-


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jennifer-Lopez Papi.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfeVeRkIYiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crytek4evaa (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sage The Gemini - Red Nose


----------



## clown44 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kASOHXtIXHs


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AadXipb1ONQ


----------



## loltheripper (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ON-7v4qnHP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


OMG ich krieg mich nemme


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

VIVA TOP 100 - Alle Musikvideos - Chart - VIVA.tv


----------



## jamie (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator: komplette Diskografie.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii - Hey Brother


----------



## debalz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNyNlAV6siM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyCYrylexps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## naobu (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=fr2JiM_DDM8


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEtVBZBSck8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPXnw8w3SSM


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Orange Goblin - Time Travelling Blues [Full Album] [1998] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=ZNpDmKHAjeE


----------



## Nataraya (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Clannad - Vellum

Clannad - Vellum - YouTube

Clannad with Anuna - Theme from Harry's Game (Live at Christ Church Cathedral Dublin 2011)

Clannad with ANÚNA-Theme From Harry's Game - YouTube

Máddji - Dawn Light

AMAZING SÁMI FOLK MUSIC | Máddji - "Dawn Light" - YouTube

*
*


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## debalz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so9DBHCo64Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37381217

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigentlich nur komplette Sammlung auf Zufall, aber der Zufall ist gerade ziemlich sentimental Oo.
BAP - Von mir us Kitsch
Pink Floyd - Is there anybody out there
Wir sind Helden - Ausser Dir


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jar of Hearts Christina Perri.


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth - Deceiver of the Gods (FULL ALBUM + BONUS) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=lgWtCD9T3lg


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78017170

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nltLB7BnO7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTYD_kN7rPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Truckfighters - Gravity X (2005) (Full Album) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Cpz-pDwDWWM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uO7kCUjUaUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCMnaMyLkTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGCq3RBo54c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Felix Martin - Tango - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


              Gigi D'Agostino - Bla Bla Bla                                         





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2T-i9anKj0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle                                         





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pp1LD9zasEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCT7yfE3uvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-mArgMbK0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rL4c9RdSJ_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHeYEaaJIho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samsara Blues Experiment - Waiting For The Flood (Full Album) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=5inyVlvaak0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abnsTLKZ9qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiSTvK-nC_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUozIvvLZ74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUF5L2KXBJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sandé - Next to Me

https://www.vevo.com/watch/emeli-sand/next-to-me/GB1201100117


Emeli Sandé - Read All About It, Part III (live)

https://www.vevo.com/watch/emeli-sande/read-all-about-it-pt-iii-live-from-aberdeen/GB1201200069


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pink Floyd - A Collection Of Great Dance Songs.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stay The Night von Zedd - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## Hardwell (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uW3lKjunXU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonzai & Torett - T-Virus


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IJrVLdwDOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82490550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39995350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: 




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taped - Wolfpack






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDaLtryJZyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stay The Night von Zedd - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - Deadbolt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tghjkKiSCz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Play drake worst behavior lyrics on screen mp3 - Mp3truck.org


----------



## D00msday (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Z7SVC3QTtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - Cherry Kiss






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A82UKC6uBlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Shontelle impossible.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvviVulgdms


----------



## jamie (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Devin Townsend: Coast


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO8KQsht7Ng


----------



## jamie (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Salad: Deep Roots


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50308512

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2014)

Rihanna Where have you been.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lemaitre - Continuum






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IN2xcFQWScU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich möchte deinen Redefluss unterbrechen denn... er ist voller dünnschiss.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfqTCWepx4U


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht es noch epischer in Sachen Filmscore als die Original Star Wars Trilogy? Ein absolutes Fest, welches die Legende John Williams hier kreiert hat - schon die Frequenzverläufe sind eine Wohltat, lassen sie doch der Dynamik genügend Raum, heute würde man so was auf Vollanschlag "mastern", da "Laut = Druck = Geil, Mann!" 

Und jetzt nochmals die "Imperial Attack"...


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie tyler - turn around - YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hört sich irgendwie wie ein weiblicher Danko Jones an ^^

The Pretty Reckless - Going To Hell






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmtbg5b7_Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallelujah  Shrek Song


----------



## loltheripper (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpWaHKEN-70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab diesen DJ gestern "entdeckt" und find einiges was er macht ziemlich gut.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruno Mars - Grenade


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie wie ein weiblicher Danko Jones an ^^


 Seh ich nicht so. Danko jones ist irgendwie flotter vom takt und "abstrakter" beim gesang.
Danko Jones-First Date




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGLwqtOF_XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Danko jones ist irgendwie flotter vom takt und "abstrakter" beim gesang.


 
Ich meinte von der Stimme her. Irgendwie ist mir da einfach Danko Jones in des Sinn gekommen ^^

Wenn wir grad dabei sind 

Danko Jones - Forget my name






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OnCbswyNd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stay The Night von Zedd - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5T09JdN76g


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GelOkOzQ9cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-53YYpbZ8BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD On Stranger Tides (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b2Y3tK6SA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Totale Zerstörung 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoWmvv6VpxI


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCT7yfE3uvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



taks schrieb:


> Ich meinte von der Stimme her. Irgendwie ist mir da einfach Danko Jones in des Sinn gekommen ^^


Eigentlich auch nicht wirklich...(in meinen ohren)


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind
> 
> Danko Jones - Forget my name


 Ich lege nach...
Danko Jones-Baby hates me




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tGaZSo1WMsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...und weil wir von "The Pretty Reckless" kommen, lege ich auch noch eine gute frauenstimme nach. 
Halestorm-Miss the misery




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PiQwwcn0P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vicetone - End of New Years Mix 2013






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nD-p8-k2PMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Juliette Lewis - Hardly Wait






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZO6vmXtwiSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trumpets Mp3 Download - Mp3Truck


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists-The All Night Lights






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1NyGplbb9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Get Up - Bingo Players MP3 download


----------



## Abufaso (15. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Get Up - Bingo Players MP3 download



Das Lied heißt Rattle 

K. I. Z. - Walpurgisnacht


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37382073

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator: Auf dem See


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"The Delta Force" OST.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie tyler - turn around - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. feat. Rihanna - Live your Life





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - Disturbia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-c4cMGYXQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i78U3VEAwK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hard 2 OST. Der beste Teil der legendären "Stirb langsam" Reihe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PClJma9Q8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDyDKzpWBY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_WyB1Yunqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da kommen dir tränen, sollte auf hören musik zu höre die alte Wunden wieder auf reist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNj7s3T01TA


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83041629

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVZ5KTxyOOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2014)

Rihanna - You Da One


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für mich eigentlich was untypisches, find den titel aber dennoch gut
Blue Stahli-Ultranumb




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=410gedBZsrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CoreLHD (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Soda von Televisor


----------



## moe (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ayt7gBA38og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HM_3KXAsE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1FwlQhFLQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFABbD9nA3s


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## Gummert (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf8Qefq-Wiw


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>LayZee and Cristobal Tonight.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ij_rqLiI43Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hynYXPIUQEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5k0MXp_WTk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0LiVjv70ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was soll man an diesem 17.1.2014 schon hören, als das neue Knorkator-Album "We want Mohr"?


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5u9Zf9e5x4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pmi0XqTlEY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruno Mars - Grenade


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc1vwfW0A3A


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGS8b8INVpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPgqb7eVREc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Replay von Zendaya - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53122690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

timbaland know bout me feat. jay z MP3 download


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z - Hard Knock Life





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xpvlt3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37381217

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Mr. Hudson - Forever Young





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1nbvplgElw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza.


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/northcoast/hunter


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mario Winans - I Don't Wanna Know [Remix 2012]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWAC4UeWGd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qIXIHAmcKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz Fast car


----------



## MacMyver (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2k1IiGE_1sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rasha (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonata Arctica - The Day 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdHlTbABYh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos - MTV.de


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84359939

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - The Real Slim Shady


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59qsZBZlnMo


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - ROCKSTAR 101


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDL9MQZmJBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cj25UpcBDt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wild Jessie J


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z - D.O.A.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMuf_ekJhOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=TUszotxuwGo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=G1zkXdqcajk


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marc Cohn - Dig Down Deep


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0oZejszyH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcM-ot48bl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MiqQxmeQBic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (19. Januar 2014)

Animals - Martin Garrix


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GelOkOzQ9cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyF8RHM1OCg





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x28rib

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DTH - 1000 gute Gründe


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EgRcRJSmyQ


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (20. Januar 2014)

Urbanstep - Rebels


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wU3T8n4RKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxC4eotgs3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OI2COawqMJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRqW_fxsUYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx7P5Yl-jQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hIVUkHBcTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Retroanfall!!!
Roxette-Fireworks


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ox4C73ra8TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nX3aBPzwnyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jason derulo The other side


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA1AATShCBw


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj3yryhQzM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das roxette-fieber geht grad weiter...
Hab eigentlich das album "dont bore us-get to the chorus!" am laufen und daraus derzeit
Roxette- The big L.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNzCDt2eidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msmzXBLVJEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BJM10 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns ´n´Roses- Sweet Child o´mine


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos - MTV.de


----------



## Memphys (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPa58fiJ4Uw

*hrrr* Intro


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Piece for Piano _ Klavierstück


----------



## kero81 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gramatik - Beatz & Pieces Vol.1 (2012) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S5kKvUVToA


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth "Destroyer of the Universe" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k09UU_3Fm7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JjEjr5oXHOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich finds gut gemacht und passt irgendwie auch als Minecraftsong 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_TMtgjQuZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## efdev (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bin zwar eigentlich kein freund von französisch aber die musik gefällt mir Irie Révoltés - ALLEZ - YouTube


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.universal-music.de/wir-sind-helden/videos/detail/video:314683/denkmal


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## DrDave (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxkjfaV9k8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fat Freddys Drop - Based On A True Story (Full Album) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Y7QQS5V3cnI


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCjcJk5I5u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ebastler (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfMPuX2tIcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84359939

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## havoc131 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Perkele- heart full of pride


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_1wcLIS_MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-_Ggg8rjYQ


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

Zendaya Replay.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dexa2On5l9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fngvQS_PmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxtJlQIxi3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2J3y314I6tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zWAuir7Krk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6aWLv1rGL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWzBuZDsoDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBnIQ1qZRFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpkVt9XTdtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjL7SCqtGqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsx3nGoKIN8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI2COawqMJQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuOYz407ASI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMyo8I8AKmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2-1u8xvk54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erik Mongrain - AirTap! - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMQgGCCNS4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2wm1n6La2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXHUpqdnwfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75754005

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXMfdpjnAHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5WIIsww5ko


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7QQLsC7QEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DunGvUIAYBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNzCDt2eidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Zn_hc5uNZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL8ezysgyS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-pXD0FXLQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zfzka5VwRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8c2ahBlTPz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein Klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL8ezysgyS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Jjy3Zy7kk


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Make the Girl Dance Baby Baby Baby


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rasha (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun mit Tarja 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PmPlSC-3o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdpclKpIbi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdwZV4Y95Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

Ellie Goulding - Burn.


----------



## mnb93 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2C0F7eFxhXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bZ9S7ZNrUQ


----------



## andy91xx (26. Januar 2014)

Busta Rhymes bounce


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

T.I. - That's all she wrote


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HulFsv72h3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyCYrylexps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvJzEmSQT8M


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJFtYPsnTsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fouC8zvpfE


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JF7hmU61N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_vCeQ-rx5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

54House.fm
Beste


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5D4oQWrfbd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuqF9wkAd4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gi5OP7fecrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tijW_SrCoxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScNNfyq3d_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## coroc (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VF0BlXP-0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nF6JHVr5-I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=th0WKR1GPgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJGUweER2UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hevUANvNGNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube, dies lasse ich abspielen, wenn man dereinst meine Asche im Wind verstreuen wird...


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y59RcdiAavM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhpHjmxNw8





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcx9xb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Auf BigFM Katy Perry Unconditionally.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hatti Vatti feat Cian Finn - "You" (Phaeleh Remix) 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47taiW91fAs  scheinbar mit übersteuertem Bass ... seltsam auf spotify klingts OK


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Far east movement dirty bass.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opoDBF_b-fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## taks (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avail - New Song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCivAhNBqFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUXhNhjSEDM


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Saalschlacht (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frei.Wild - Still CD2


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Morrison Feat. Nelly Furtado - Broken Strings on Vimeo



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6905652

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrzQSX6Lqs0


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsdmlpnrXK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brLwlB8j0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPqYwS0yUcQ


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pK9fOnZ14dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6905652

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPo7UxouZyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDeoVnhX9cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mit Spotify Gratisversion:


 Buckethead - Whitewash

 Reliable Source Music - Kodo Drumming


----------



## ebastler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*le hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNzCDt2eidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Los los, ein paar Klickz0rs noch zur 50.000! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Az0na1QJ7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrMcdLTWP-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoAagLQcHy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Medina Execute Me.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJVpihgwE18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

David Guett Play Hard.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiLjTIeosBk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaxuDUcu55M


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1S63LcU2Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPRd892li3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ykWgiZVJe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUcWyt0nmHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdOw015qYT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

Outkast The way you Move.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ-I6G0W6PM


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Violin piano Dubstep


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Within Temptation feat. Tarja -- Paradise (What about us?) Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•MJ You rock my world
•MJ Remember the time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MteSlpxCpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qk3vjIDuy9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demi Lovato - Give Your Heart A Break (Lyric video) - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLOPxoOhLAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wochenende...endlich !

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4893653/Andrew_W_K_Party_Hard


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## T'PAU (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98x9mdYQB58

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2frJ3e0hxPE


----------



## Hänschen (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tame Impala - Elephant


----------



## baskervil (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

howl of the bowline - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay89SX8fuqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQ-vU28uPb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HeBPDPHM8V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGSFgaNZ2AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2c0c-ozZIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pK9fOnZ14dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAWJtW_rrm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLRKcy9u83U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scheiß ohrwurm ob wohl ich doch echt kein hip-hop oder rap mag 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj6nqPeGaoE


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key
LayZee and Cristobal Tonight.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1st6O1tqII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DjangOC (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hatebreed - "In Ashes they shall reap"," destroy everything","I will be hard" und " Honor never dies"


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## cerbero (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

UNKLE - Never Never Land

UNKLE - Never, Never, Land - YouTube

älter, aber gut


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXFPLtzleg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM_J7vlO5ec


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99-7OdaAATM&list=PLD62FAD230852BC68


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R74m36xtrNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Cz1nd-5KZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steel Panther - Party Like Tomorrow Is The End Of The World


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3A7GaivRKug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jIvoruoJxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTaAAm59tp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira feat. Rihanna - Can't Remember to Forget You





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardstyle, keine Musik, eine Philosophie!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZadarNdFOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cargo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hardstyle, keine Musik, eine Philosophie!


 
Keine Musik stimme ich vollkommen zu, aber Philiosophie?? 
Gibt ja nicht mal Texte die zum Nachdenken anregen könnten...


Dann doch lieber:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVfUimq2KeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Melodie erzählt die Geschichte.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2JBxtd0IaI


----------



## cargo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Die Melodie erzählt die Geschichte.


 

 

Ich werde einfach nie verstehen wie man sowas hören kann


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8gXzDLNWl8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W39WaGTPnvg


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1VWHeY1xpY


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Hans Zimmer - Nixon Defeated[mp3truck.com]


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtVCBJbyesM


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDRJwCSEcoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiXyExTy-Ag


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## debalz (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TewcXqurf1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRLi0QivFQw


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos - MTV.de


----------



## Abufaso (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz - Get Low

NFS Underground 2 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYGQIxMM-Qw


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

rihanna Free Mp3 Download


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRpGFi8-0FE


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vanilla Sky - Umbrella (Rihanna cover)


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch2GgrfSblQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSOBsc1RTaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R37zSEjL0Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q66v9kv1F24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cargo (6. Februar 2014)

*now playing? Die Musikecke!*

videos vom Handy verlinken klappt irgendwie nicht.
La Dispute - Stay happy there


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TG64_zfBFis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxC7Xd7RjgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXg4aywDkWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HulFsv72h3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzvxWpCafA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVeZ1wsy2Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2014)

David Guetta Turn me on.


----------



## efdev (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich hör mich gerade mal wieder bei Napalm Records durch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwhPOlIuSXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwWwNcMjlsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OyVjdQXNs9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Memphys (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_vl1sn-ySc


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Memphys (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWW2INnDGEQ


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNehJppHDRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LydP_8izR9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R@ven (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=klpzzDjoVmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



For Luna


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demi Lovato - Give Your Heart A Break (Lyric video) - YouTube


----------



## coroc (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVMIk3xYaYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwd12UfTpw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PmPlSC-3o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzKOdbHxgA0


----------



## clown44 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5n_4ERdOHk


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50291465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34035823

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXU0spH55VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNzCDt2eidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/21161684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2qvSr7NT2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TG1X5UpczHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsYE078RQCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcOK_YATp6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxeLIdPwa3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7E-mB4XDUKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzsaom

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEVVGCK1Pl4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFd4PUUoTWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slxXGaAIZ1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aSi3iC_ohU


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jessie J Domino.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJPnmaPB3-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV4_wHvP7b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2IPU05tZ2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4_lBT1OG_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Titanium - Symphonic-Metal Cover von Within Temptation (Original von David Guetta)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1njYUrHkww&list=PLA93FBFFB92366058&index=5

Within Temptation - Memories (2005)

Within Temptation - The Whole World is Watching (2013)


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.mtv.de/musikvideos/3758-michael-jackson-they-don-t-care-about-us


They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## DjangOC (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hatebreed - Honor never dies
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mywBzfns8n8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nay31hvEvrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkE07I4p_ew


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IdEhvuNxV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Klus4n4ivHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16352205

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktmS2Te06do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIfxBthfFkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTN3P81zUkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T3Xz5elbe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMEglQE6p3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCUK_EVP4o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Victoria justice gold


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish mit Floor Jansen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4--Qko6yPohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSm4l6yifG0




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aThrIw7grc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRgik9nFgQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

x187x Cosmic Radio    ..... Internet Radiosender 320 kbps


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KD04lfe5Wbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azure Ray- Scattered Like Leaves


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfEr6KuToVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqo7b2C0qMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcs5PRxEXq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItTJ1pqlf5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82079832

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU1sNlTtcgQ


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25251079

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2119570/Boney_M_Happy_Song


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVKBsKCmiyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2fgAx121vY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxxBWajOK84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMVBP_0OOZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2sgfr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EHAo6rEuas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns 'n Roses: Paradise City


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5-yKhDd64s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7ONp-GC7vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7-j9BOyCN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_JGEfIY-3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8y7uCcxwKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2syiIGRsyvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lucky von Bastian Baker - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6g31RfGjknk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBwp9kec85s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cG2XucnpBeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dope - sexmachine
dope - Die motherfucker die


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8y_V-uxLXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCj2I0EJ9PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3krjPWs_7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fearofdeath (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

six feed under - braindead


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9n2elZMbUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9Jejk8UknU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mU6c8LLXUC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51iquRYKPbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Snm2WHEcDi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMBq7f4UjLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2VfmhAlTO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pK9fOnZ14dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84302658

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-siJSNOOFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Helmstedt Blues


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: Metropolis Part I: The Miracle & The Sleeper


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL8ezysgyS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: Honor Thy Father

Bis heute eins der Besten Stücke!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sega Dreamcast <333

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RXI3Q9yfg


----------



## coroc (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwd12UfTpw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QlWpv958Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTDlFkyPF-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Salad: Deep Roots (Puzzled)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZALLKXd4uo


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbFx7FyN3jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9des4HfNJ6o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLRuMKzgUYs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN3hH8LG4Yw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL8ezysgyS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8ugrBBRP8w


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17q4a

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqyc37aOqT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTYD_kN7rPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHHDxbCzS1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjgFH01k0gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_8a1sG8Ooc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsJSwGc4lsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2FEDwGGDjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRXClexJVuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bratwurschtler (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ratatat-Mirando


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9fkixXp4AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qdx4kWn3Cpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25Q-luy6-uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pMZTQsT8RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3AtRBlRQ-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOkAHQWln3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojNrqyAKfBM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj5Q1RmaNFQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqjQJPKhpyI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lyo5F49m6c


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sailor Moon Hands-up! Voll geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAfQMpuyHqE


----------



## clown44 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkmHQ2q--I


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2H8FtlrzCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61475094

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDqaH8ZMmHE


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92cBaQ6WUVchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0oS5nT57cw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gB1G--PHI4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJQVnCfLEE


----------



## Niza (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier mal was ganz *Neues.*
Vor kurzem veröffentlicht 
Voll coole Musik und coole Naturaufnamhen .
Oonagh - Gäa .
Schaut euchs einfach an und hört euchs an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_pGRMlCM3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel spaß beim hören und schauen.
Auf 1080p stellen ist schon pflicht

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJane HouseKat feat. Rameez My Party


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z86w4HprVhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j03h1i6ouA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZu_IknFfac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbFx7FyN3jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxtJlQIxi3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sQsaMR-9zM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0EVEXX9kpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2K2cs4vfkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=101JAtt3eLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcvbHeJdn-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QCOCrWjI2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grvsY-TcgAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cR2XilcGYOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxAdefmFv7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer noch ein wohliges Piepen, HarHar, das war's wert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RREEA_4XfLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ev6aJlqT5g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qgKIaxiPLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido - John Wayne - Sonny Black - 2014 - YouTube


----------



## DP455 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sj4jp00HCo​


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGy1YeLlIvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW-cW7jNCpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YafkJ096-NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower , Killa Instinct(Total Fiasco) - See How They Run , Kobalt 60 - Kaos From Order , Curtis Mayfield - Move On Up(8:49) , The Cure - Lullaby , David Bowie - This Is Not America ...............................


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bVYgYW6410

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOue14kMFVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4bN9GtQxLA


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonny is Back!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dznolN9LK5I


----------



## DP455 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61_DutVLFNk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAL9mqYGQOY​


----------



## MfDoom (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jam like a tek

https://soundcloud.com/dubpolice/matty-g-jam-like-a-tek


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sonata Arctica - The Last Amazing Grays


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Februar 2014)

Of The Night - Bastille

Gangsta Rap Kings - Bushido Ft. Kollegah

Alpha - Kollegah


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2syiIGRsyvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUfXaxMFHOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nipB86KE-hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xuqDfK46nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTjejuXAF0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-KQPd3a9cE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnmiJIXoQwo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmlFypbDKbw​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlnjhkZnMRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvrRHo8G8jE


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txpkLAao_kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbvVjOZIDoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brLwlB8j0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6D_y7d09Z8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(imho zurecht) Nr. 1 der Sunshine Live Charts, mit traurigem Background...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSlT0p5fRRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDtYrwz3rls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78oSuSMmFsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrnUKfSg_kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8tyehOb5dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BRv9wGf5pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evSqTIUt4mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJABkZ1c5kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsBMkrAmUuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTwFs99iGXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCKuigrDyXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5f-UdtOsXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWc4sE2-H8M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J19FFGRFugc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnTRRopnSFs​


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80245986

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd8-IYovLRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGS8b8INVpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPgqb7eVREc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64hHbAEGdyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eWQGb2bk34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vendetta - Sonny Black & Chakuza


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpLhGGaaOro


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1VTcJfL7RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lka-2-5BVzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido - Theorie & Praxis feat. Joka - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos - MTV.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1eQLw0Nwto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5VvvVxuKko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJR7Td5QX1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlsBObg-1BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5263v1YEKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfyLBDYN6iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6ITXqfgyRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the devil is a lie Mp3 Download


----------



## wievieluhr (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jah Sun - Innocent Criminal [Jan 2013] [Dynasty Records] - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MMr3pcjDiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVua4B_tYDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0retsDPmAMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMEglQE6p3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Salas - Tell Your Story Walkin - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncitrYnA8SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6SqK_hoHw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Startseite Music - Deutschlands biggste Beats! Dein Sender, Deine Musik, Deine News !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Any Given Day - Diamonds (Rihanna Metal Cover)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvviVulgdms


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

David Guetta Play Hard.


----------



## Karli82 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ylvis - The Cabin
Ylvis - The Cabin [Official music video HD] - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AF5WZ64bnIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fnord23 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqzAK0a8kaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR9b6-J6s6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w--fNIigoS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU_U21W3pYk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmAiZSzyX2A


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXr0IbGfOlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wR9XAsnCm88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Big Fm - Pop stream Sean Paul she doesn't mind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6dD-I7kJmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3euOK2Shsbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpq5udYFsTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oL2wQ8q3pvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead - Jordan - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Ke$ha We R Who We R.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyu69YFRecU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJPnmaPB3-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Mika unterwater.


----------



## clown44 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xds9QeOPE4E


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1zCN0YhW1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLwGZcCshWM&list=PL50E3B2D6B40B7C07 Det ballert


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea2vuF1TyFQ


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npWSI9iu2i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b2Y3tK6SA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k09UU_3Fm7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScTwhnaGIJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IU2SN2jRiCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte: Cpt Metal


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29684052

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXeexO7B7L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

August Alsina ‐ Like A Star


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tom Waits - Jockey Full Of Bourbon




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9vEBPYfy1GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skizzy Mars - Numb - YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIGx8SlYoIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TR6QuOj-Gw


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_iACtyJOWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDVl0oQ6k6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwj8KalE-B4


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAp9BKosZXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9rTVCfK8CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dontae Peeps - Suicide #NICE R&B TRACK. - YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8w2H90LcDD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7fgRWmYP2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5H5cjmql1Bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nu4RkRBmp1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJPnmaPB3-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEMoC-sOqyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqIxCtEveG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qW3nHNGy04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE2uI9r-kbg​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=351C9Sbnv2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZKZO2BozIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDmcIvBWbvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Travis Porter ft. Tyga - Ayy Ladies


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNsxWiCqrUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4x1dYDYxZg


----------



## coroc (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VJGI7iWvEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETNoPqYAIPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd9k_B4lTdw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBRKSIj2tMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGYaxYaxD_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxBIQNGvo7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BjSCO05pW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HszrVSbuto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJzoBmVPeYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAWtmXgj3HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2Zr3EgzbEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5wrKY9g8Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19356402

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BKT90a8lVs


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbRGkiFqCMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen - Euphoria





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5qURKt4maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MmGSGnS6O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzT0dvNrFc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTAtSgy8W4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a813QLZplfU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sC-VlwW1M​


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oL4iDuzOCUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRYvuS9OxdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6THGqcBT_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

New Boyz FM Freak My Shit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_fbkxFGCX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYSDC3cHoZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VObaAgdPoW0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbxgXY-sufo​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzG3Qwjrbeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! DER ÜBERBESTE!!!


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kerwin Du Bois amp Lil Rick Monster Winer


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## CSOger (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.viva.tv/musikvideo/58927-pearl-jam-sirens


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gte3BoXKwP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vaAVByGaON0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Februar 2014)

Eiffel 65 - Blue


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4314DzuHOEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCfHKbRuOD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mATCfIa4M68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passt nicht so ganz in meinen Hi-Fi-Thread ():

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MohVI4T1MB8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFbsJnjp1C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eLWVAPTdIVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ---​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ganz im Ernst: Der Loudness-Faktor ist bei den letzten paar Seiten Posts schon ziemlich böse... -.- Hört ihr das überhaupt noch?

Loudness verdeutlicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20nByAktUZY (Loudness erträglich: 2003) Dreht das auf die passende Lautstärke.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PoGoZO4iKs (Nur Loudness, nothing else 2013) Und dann hört das. Das ist FLAC! Ohne Witz.

Die Shrooms sind zwar auch nicht ganz unschuldig, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich habe bei dieser ganzen Chose den Eindruck, als würde ein 1,7 Watt-Smartphone-Lautsprecher versuchen, eine 500+ Watt Hi-Fi-Anlage nachzuamen.  Das ganze wirkt ähnlich eindrücklich, als würde man mit einem Staubsauger während einem Rockabilly-Treffen zwischen einem Haufen 7,8 Liter V-8s auftauchen. Es klingt erbärmlich. Wirklich.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_09wFxoaeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367147

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1zCN0YhW1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CQvVYei3cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay - Midnight 

Coldplay - Midnight - YouTube

bzw. Spiegel Online Preview:

Coldplay: Exklusive Videopremiere von "Midnight" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

letzteres hat denke ich bessere Qualität


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzW5-39d6WU


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sZqxkBsdzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gary Moore - After The War (Album),  Track 5 - "Led Clones" - Ozzy Osbourne - Lead Vocals





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP5IaGNEPko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2014)

David Guetta Play Hard.


----------



## dracki (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

swr3 web radio  es läuft Bon Jovi - Livin on a prayer


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardcore, Alk, Dope und Bichtes was will man mehr ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0v2OoFogNM


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1d9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/olly-murs/dear-darlin/GB1101300247


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeKeN6B11bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMcTXOAMsmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFbsJnjp1C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## cargo (26. Februar 2014)

*now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neue Band kennen gelernt:
Against me!

Grandios!!


----------



## jamie (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Manowar - Die For Metal (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2VyPfBX_-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiXamyG7O8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcXdvZm39OA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Q0Fc7bH8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1Lu7VQGlg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3s3vHFyybxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM0-ZU8njdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1BFK5yIbrgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HDcT8cre2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lr4qBNYJmV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZQYNjbfwMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Robin Hood In Reverse

Bad Religion - Streets of America


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9Z8MMdzzIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icxzjBUZPwU


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



			
				Dr. Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Mflex feat. Rosette - Fire (Italo Fire remix)



Kannte ich überhaupt nicht, hört sich überwältigend gut an. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jG1gn8Hglqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rm_AB4x_y2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=seKzfK6b8rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWXDxVhLjNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## ricoroci (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris de Burgh - Don't Pay The Ferryman


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Left Boy - Outro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVvwcNgCh5E


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z9TdDCWN7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwp8UxIY_iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



inspiriert von dem Video auf der Mainpage





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oNpmSAvpGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZtHvPIfTCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/74141427

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVvwcNgCh5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg.


----------



## ActiveX (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8jhXmfdRFY
Otto Knows - Million Voices


----------



## Opheliac (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BT4env-Tw2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING)


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2nRsv5uIFU


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKXpauDIGjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Shirobon - Regain Control - YouTube

Shirobon - Regain Control


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## T'PAU (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soundcloud-Link (oben links auf Play klickz0rn )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Glitch Mob - We Can Make The World Stop (Official Video)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bohren & Der Club of Gore Feat. Mike Patton - "Catch my heart"





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXHPkug85Qk​*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqJgE0P4drE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUZSvOMTwK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater - The Enemy Inside [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUIHnFSFzFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5knawsn2ues

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-urnGgFs4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lh8f0B9A9-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slmfu0IP9Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sypOnXRIYCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcShvWou9Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZYlmBOcqdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=razuHDug54E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KvbVQ-kjaNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDCFJ2PQByo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos - MTV.de


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x138ofk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HordyH (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Opheliac schrieb:


> __ Dailymotion
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 geil nu metal synthi japsi


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjqjXL2D4Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bpa7XBnkXhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9x8_AKvb-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TkwwM4z-0


----------



## Opheliac (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmFvAIgxBRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hedley Anything


----------



## ActiveX (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Max Herre & Philipp Poisel - Wolke 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuKtVgHG_0A


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82541445

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Crystal Method oder The Prodigy etc..., Big-Beat, Break beat


----------



## CSOger (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYKLvYGqaC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht schlecht die Kids.
Wirklich nicht schlecht.
An Tool Songs scheitern so einige.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Loreen Euphoria.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRN62IebC04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uEc8_dcYUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

TCM: Emulator: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVyjgSXUmNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81nHCUQuqEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RaBLtkuwjQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cargo (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



CSO schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch neulich gefunden, echt cool! 
Bin im Moment an Schism aufm Schlagzeug dran, echt nicht einfach aber macht Sau Bock! 

Gestern raus gekommen, Dauerschleife 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dt2SvxDxPKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## TechBone (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXQiuV0WzrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQ102k8W7ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zwxb-bOZKTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## TechBone (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7tW3ShViaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qA_dfwmUr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-7NICjlopU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Phyzziks (1. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHf6FC9jiS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music].


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Just one last time


----------



## k@k@nut (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTwqVsYpFGQ


----------



## Opheliac (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zi98gUFObeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYK82FTOQyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVoNefPBoL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXhmwMdUKfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## godfather22 (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Camo & Krooked, Metrik - Aurora

Camo & Krooked – Aurora  Spotify


----------



## loltheripper (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=y15h62uPvpA


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4K6ZxDwi34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Opheliac (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvviVulgdms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The World Is Yours - Tim McMorris (Hip Hop) - YouTube


----------



## clown44 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axv7VJrGRuA


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Canon Rock - YouTube

An einigen Stellen echt sau schwer zu spielen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un76jrW-Lc8


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## taks (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Under the Sun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4yBcCTcRD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGcT5dNkZao


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## jamie (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator: Time To Rise


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix).


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msNYov5LOyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Heb8iFf_Sww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0DE5zyRI6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5263v1YEKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CzgCeAEzTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



cargo schrieb:


> Bin im Moment an Schism aufm Schlagzeug dran, echt nicht einfach aber macht Sau Bock!



Ja...nettes Thema was der gute Danny da gebastelt hat.
Auch das Bass Thema ist schick.
Spiele ich immer noch gerne mit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32EI-SF7wD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Die Jungs hier sind auch recht fit.
Paar Aussetzter beim Sänger (ab und zu etwas zu Hoch vom Ton her).
Aber sonst sehr gelungen das Cover.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHSzz2mS6n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jx5mymhVphI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC6QdhbZdpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## Festplatte (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8-egj0y8Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uvq_uMP_S0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mxq3L_bDYV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## k@k@nut (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm48V3LK2tQ


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c31RUbo_2WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MH9qWemtPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUC_rzsiua8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7MbvenXxRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

07. Putting the Team Back Together (The A-Team Soundtrack) - Alan Silvestri[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## Opheliac (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5o6IoZnuCJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=154eAeOInY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWNqDYbc9ME


----------



## k@k@nut (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8gGcPDcNDQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Q7Knt0F8j8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiP6rLE5QYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy9Pxuv-jiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYxAiK6VnXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZbeiXZVWbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjJIZBw6ZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXi4O_LzyJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOZuxwVk7TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVhJ_A8XUgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECYhygFaQI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrqZ-L7fHe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCo0c3St5As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## PCGHGS (6. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wC0kz1IWfvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## k@k@nut (6. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ek7Kts-87Q


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiMG_JV2gbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07mIuzO0ERo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0TmZodLTKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kXzYoi2UDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHeK0Cwr9sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reEdAyk3Exk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psYQMY69gLo


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tomb Raider 2013 - Alone Soundtrack


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azure Ray- Scattered Like Leaves


----------



## k@k@nut (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdAnr3Z4-t0


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Play Hard (Tecknoos Edit & Timmokk Remix) Ft. Ne-Yo & Akon


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SpyNflsN3WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cover zu dem Spiel "Chrono Trigger" (Ich liebe den Soundtrack dieses Spiels)

Von Video-Game-Orchester




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4rvJ3vD4HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Von WDR-Radio-Orchester




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5QLmgSm30s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## jamie (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NoFX: You're wrong.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRzwE95E8dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wC0kz1IWfvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.bmetv.net/video/2364/the-prodigy-live-rock-am-ring-2009-full-concert-720p


----------



## dsdenni (8. März 2014)

K.I.Z. - Geld essen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal Kiz aus der NDW​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRUa-fG0rUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YflBKFVUF1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rzq26e_7eAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAH89SOyz_E


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTyNw0-gyk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Hans Zimmer Time.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eONKA0P16_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eONKA0P16_g


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhFtnqwnTME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich einer der zeitlosesten Songs ever.


----------



## Opheliac (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLQBebfEXpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hj7VJnNq6A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9z3bAqX33U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




für noch besseren besserer Sound ab 50igste Minute: The Prodigy - Live Rock Am Ring 2009 Full Concert [720p] BMETV - BMETV Broadcasting to the World ? Diversity shown in Film, Music, Sport & other videos - Online & On Mobile ? Watch, Enjoy, Share


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die komplette Aerosmith Diskografie


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiMSZIg20Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwntZfuyJG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qAXAc2V_Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Avicii Levels


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdMhfenfhuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTw2YvutJRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://[url]WWW.Nosoapradio.us[/url]


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4K6ZxDwi34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSftsANfKk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMQgGCCNS4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (8. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NJqUN9TClM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiSfTyrvJlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## labernet (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A State of Trance 650 live from Utrecht - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## TechBone (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PapafiotMusic- Youtube


----------



## k@k@nut (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grNehpWpYKk


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/olly-murs/dear-darlin/GB1101300247            http://www.vevo.com/watch/olly-murs/right-place-right-timeaudio-/GB1101300498


----------



## TechBone (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAkgCYoEpRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DIZZEE RASCAL - I DONT NEED A REASON


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLfencZCN2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhOtcmMlAS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## TechBone (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardstyle Classicz.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnwwE33mDSo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtnrtPSC188&list=FLAL9Vz8eYNI_L-DBMhb19uw&index=6


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txjQHeQH5eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Now today, kids, we're going to learn how to summon Satan with the drums...


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Aldrearic (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Last Amazing Grays - Sonata Arctica (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•The Rose LeAnn Rimes.


----------



## DjangOC (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höret euch mal dtH Sascha an, jedoch ganz bis zum Schluss, sonst stimmts für 80% der aweltbevölkerung nicht.


----------



## timetoremember (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InP9v6LKnlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYMAQ4nWL2Y


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## S754 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marit Larsen - If A Song Could Get Me You - YouTube

Läuft gerade im Radio


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEid1xgBLHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Va9V0drUY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UlyprQrZz4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37862056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - You Da One





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34128352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## clown44 (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okj7YaPD0Hs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfgf9HatIHI


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1jQKpse7Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## k@k@nut (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJIE-PITTU8


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

They Don't Care About Us von Michael Jackson - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## thunderofhate (11. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Promo - True Tones - Methamfetamine


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## PCGHGS (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2RZXeQc5HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Abufaso (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein bisschen Eigenwerbung muss sein  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxBX2-O2WA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-OlVINNaKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apzMtZgk7lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bastian Baker Lucky


----------



## taks (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Enjoy the Ride






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97xnWVZYq_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVa5HUGGPmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2daor2cv264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvD8Y6gr9lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFCo7j5Ap8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgYb9jFWsWY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgLCOP4N8n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoIU8hyWNXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Damit guten morgen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq-kc6-skRM


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bastian Baker Lucky


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8KgDaS4oCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CrDt3SBruM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Napalm Death - Necessary Evil


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2014)

Henry Krinkle Stay.


----------



## Opheliac (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1H4SVRApGhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6YxhbQn-ZA


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSmV1kRKc-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0Gu_Yh_keE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBafC_Kv7G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2LOFZ4b59o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## ASD_588 (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zuviud2HHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

Get it in.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FUxNm787_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## thunderofhate (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Omi - Ana


----------



## jamie (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead. Die Alben "It's Alive" und "Decoding The Tomb Of Bansheebot".


----------



## T'PAU (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_Coverversion_ (naja zumindest inspiriert davon) von The Catch - 25 Years, zum 25-jährigen Bandjubiläum der _Fanta 4_: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObNSrOelrPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## Framinator (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Fantastischen Vier - Ernten was wir säen

SMUDOOOOOO


----------



## k@k@nut (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvf5FLTOx8w


----------



## TechBone (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2009 hat den besten live Sound :O




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obrGj6GDdhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## jamie (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Welcome to Bucketheadland


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (14. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - The Empire Strikes First


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsGiBwK4Ycc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8puEIliGOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxX2UcuBOyI





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxX2UcuBOyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jochen Miller - Brace Yourself





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kFg76s_K28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Hard


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZ58u4oipM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urkv6hwXmd8


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## clown44 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWf5BLUOhNM


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSts9EPeKHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Gezeichnete Ich - Weil Du Da Bist (Lyric-Video) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Davon gibts ne geniale Parodie, Astrobiology.
Hat man uns in nem Seminar an der Uni gezeigt


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## TechBone (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Invader's must Die


----------



## S754 (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Roos - Cervelat
An echtr schwiezr Ma, lalala....


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kobx8cZFn00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## little_hero (16. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3G2wat1Els

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Zeus18 (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stay The Night von Zedd - Musikvideo - MTV.de


----------



## sHagooN (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Happy!


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thhHsKghCWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVupsqlT-c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRMneHrNpn8
Ed Sheeran - I See Fire (Starmain Remix)


----------



## k@k@nut (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp3kcHchD1Y


----------



## Zeus18 (17. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkE_8sO4ZN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVa5HUGGPmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBmEJZofz2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo - Wonderfull Days


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JuaQp1cmlJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0A6GDYp1qAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOnekzXs9R4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Promo feat. Tha Playah & Snowflake - Open


----------



## sHagooN (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KKS - Da bin da bleib


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R18zX7VAVL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zedd - Stay The Night Videos - Alle Clips, News und Musikvideos von Zedd - Stay The Night - MTV.de


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_gB_zjwnNU






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_gB_zjwnNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhzI3Om9QIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDQMhxXNx-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF4HELtA_pY


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Coldhardt (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth - Father oft the Wolf


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj antoine Ma cherie


----------



## jamie (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tenacious D: Beelzebos


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0EeuN-g0Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sHagooN (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KKS - LMS


----------



## TechBone (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ETNIK - NIXON!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zf5W7Jk9tGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OWSLA


----------



## k@k@nut (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r2Y2SK_QNQ


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## DjangOC (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blizzard - Wiskey Demon

Mal wieder richtig guete Musik


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVUtMQMd61E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DjangOC (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was schaust du so???


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## TechBone (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKad9yA1jzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XeRsM-psmw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oops


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## k@k@nut (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7FTPM4lWD0


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlztIeD-F5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJHi-4YCQ3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPE7ZmJrft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R18zX7VAVL8





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R18zX7VAVL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonus Keep Hope Alive 2012


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLCpPXGXxQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfrT5hce4Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vGhCCuhv48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## sHagooN (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney Spears - Hit me Baby one more Time!


----------



## derGronf (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Where were you last night - Nightwish - Whish I had an angel
danach kommt
Don't panic - Coldplay - The Singles 1999-2006


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## thunderofhate (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twisted's Darkside Podcast 155 by D-Passion


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrWpLS0vM0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0SIHDrNqgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwSKFcKBdmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxC7Xd7RjgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CL6n0FJZpk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QvokiswtmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_EeN7k7sc9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNij6QZp_DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6AbuQCuxwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ksjyZ_yHeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUbCPgZWHnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EeHWl7Gwko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HARDWARECOP (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*_____*

Christina Perri - A Thousand Years [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55954768

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sHagooN (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Happy


----------



## Zeus18 (21. März 2014)

David Guetta Turn me on.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YrdYEJuHPOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk - Veridis Quo


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucDQlnvU5FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAAvNmoqDq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57c94il3Eng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vleKhE3s9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbkeJMyy1B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmy2O5y6x_s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_21CLHSyJy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YeTaz8NQdk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madonna - Ray Of Light


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2zpA5dvUl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7MLT4MmAK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b2Y3tK6SA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXnk_eMeqds


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/4050015/mando-diao-black-saturday/


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2014)

Happy.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2qLPN91poE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2014)

Katy Perry Dark House.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Adam Lambert - Whataya want from me.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAujNUJBVzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NH1q3Js7HC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele - Rolling in the Deep.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v56Uy0FjEqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrNqdYw7-YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjNUn79tAi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (23. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warren Zevon Excitable Boy


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Te Quiero [New Single]


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele - Rolling in the Deep


----------



## k@k@nut (23. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHQ6kYEvx5k


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon5 moves like jagger


----------



## thunderofhate (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist - Retaliate


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeINP-t1Ea0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6qXybVD9Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr-I5xX_BFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R_1crJy-o8


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66QSkQWF01U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## jamie (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Blinded in Chains


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nq1jnjwbDcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXE7nJPhgv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9ee_Ez6tFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


[ctecvideo]56937[/ctecvideo]​


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Macklemore - White Walls


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sau geil !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShCWMUDZkMM


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

Casely Boom Boom Boom.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibt zwar akustisch bessere Cover, aber dafür mit ein paar nett gemachten Animationen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27DVC3js6-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdaoHUl-NIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unknown - Abduction


----------



## k@k@nut (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7oOBpUFnIc


----------



## ASD_588 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3FLccEpAbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZc3nQaibbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Little Bit Love von Sunrise Avenue - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## Agent_Fresh (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"All of the youth shall witness the day that Babylon shall fall." - Horsemouth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyjQyLIgRgA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLpLsmwooGE


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Machuka Lil Jon (Feat. Mr Catra and Mulher File)


----------



## Fexzz (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x9-RgeWrxQ


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyHaaAlMbHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COHQuu9Flho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii 'Levels' Skrillex Remix [FULL]


----------



## thunderofhate (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Napalm Death - Necessary Evil


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING)


----------



## sHagooN (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PK - Gebrünn


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Typ hat eine Stimme das ist Wahnsinn !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjCvFpkqDzY


----------



## S754 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nie wieder-Carl Peyer


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Echt ich liebe diesen typ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfJp0k7BIa4



Das beste Cover allerzeiten !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71xTXD2WLlA


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdYd0WKzNbg:52

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Terra - Time Travler Dropbox

Lindesey Stirling - Beyond The Veil Youtube


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

Pop it   YG.


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath: Paranoid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

Justin Timberlake TKO.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abw8W05tzKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was für ein geiles Gitarrensolo...


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

Drake - Behavior


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Quarter Life Crisis - Set The Charge (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

Henry - Stay.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IAWh38EO9k


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can't Rely on You von Paloma Faith - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## coroc (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSU0xBGfkfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Liquid Tension Experiment - "When the Water Breaks" Live 2008 *HD 1080p* - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Choose Your Own Adventure von Debbie Clarke - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schön, mal wieder Portnoy mit Rudes und Petrucci spielen zu sehen, auch wenn's schon älter ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trumpets von Jason Derulo - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## coroc (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich muss gestehen, ich hab mich in die 4 Leute in der Combo mehr oder weniger verliebt...

Sind nicht schlecht, vor allem die improvisierten Stücke rocken...

Alibi:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEZC0ZJ1AW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BygW_7wqr2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slavic Girls (Feat. Cleo) von Donatan - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, ich hab mich in die 4 Leute in der Combo mehr oder weniger verliebt...
> 
> Sind nicht schlecht, vor allem die improvisierten Stücke rocken...


 
Jap. 
Auch grade am Hören: LTE


----------



## coroc (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Läuft bei mir seit Tagen hoch und runter. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RUaSi0raSiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir seit Tagen hoch und runter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und womit? Mit Recht!

Meine Neuentdeckung des Tages: Set The Charge. Ist halt was komplett Anderes. Recht straight und so, finde ich aber ab und an auch recht nett. 
DEAD GIVEAWAY - Hero Charles Ramsey Songified! (Rock Version) - SET THE CHARGE - YouTube
Quarter Life Crisis - Set The Charge (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Und der Sänger ist echt gut. Ist dieser Typ: http://youtu.be/jus7S5vBJyU


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy B Crying for No Reason


----------



## coroc (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



jamie schrieb:


> Und womit? Mit Recht!
> 
> Meine Neuentdeckung des Tages: Set The Charge. Ist halt was komplett Anderes. Recht straight und so, finde ich aber ab und an auch recht nett.
> DEAD GIVEAWAY - Hero Charles Ramsey Songified! (Rock Version) - SET THE CHARGE - YouTube
> ...



Nun ja, ist für nebenbei ganz in Ordnung, gibt mMn aber besseres. erinnert mich zudem stark an die da: System of a down Chop suey with lyrics - YouTube

System of A Down hör ich ab und zu ganz gerne, ist halt etwas komplex...

Ansonsten, meine "Neuentdeckung", wie ich schonmal gepostet habe: Sabaton - Primo Victoria [Saving Private Ryan] Video - YouTube

Die sind inhaltlich halt etwas spezieller, beschäftigen sich grundsätzlich nur mit Krieg. Aber ich mag den sänger gerne hören, auch wenns musikalisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira - Can't Remember to Forget You ft. Rihanna on Vimeo






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ginger Reyes/Pooley 
DAS ist eine Frau! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYetOUJ90Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

One Day von Kodaline - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Nun ja, ist für nebenbei ganz in Ordnung, gibt mMn aber besseres. erinnert mich zudem stark an die da: System of a down Chop suey with lyrics - YouTube
> 
> System of A Down hör ich ab und zu ganz gerne, ist halt etwas komplex...
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, Sabaton kannte ich noch nicht.
Dead Giveaway geht stilistisch zwar in Richtung SOAD, ansonsten klingen sie aber -gerade Quater Live Crisis- eher nach Nirvana o.ä..
Ich finde die aber ziemlich cool.
SOAD, Serj tankian und Scars on Broadway höre ich auch gerne.
Auch wenn ich auch die neuen Platten sehr mag, fand ich gerade die Platte Toxicity Hammer. Der Titelsong ist immer noch eins meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder: System of a Down - Toxicity (Official Music Video HD) - YouTube


----------



## coroc (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Muss die Platte(n) mal wieder raussuchen, joa 

Sabaton ist ja im vergleich auch noch eher jung, die gibts erst seit 15 Jahren oder so ^^

Toxicity mochte ich auch gerne, müsste mir die anderen Alben mal wieder anhören.

Ich werf die da nochmal in den Raum: Steve Morse band - Tumeni notes - YouTube

Steve Morse fetzt auch mächtig.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83840776

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coke Zero - Unbelievable Song on Vimeo


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Muss die Platte(n) mal wieder raussuchen, joa
> 
> Sabaton ist ja im vergleich auch noch eher jung, die gibts erst seit 15 Jahren oder so ^^
> 
> ...


 
Die ersten 15 Sekunden haben mich schon überzeugt.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Left Boy Security Check


----------



## thunderofhate (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Omi - Ana


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## TechBone (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - Funky Shit


----------



## clown44 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6DGEnRv3kk


----------



## coroc (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_B37e9g25GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLbYL10c1zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## derGronf (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

High Fidelity - Daft Punk - Homework


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49972076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## k@k@nut (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRv0W9XjA2E


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

drunk in love Mp3 Download


----------



## jamie (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Nightmare

Hält gut wach und macht Spaß beim Arbeiten.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME8D7wciNtU


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## coroc (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und noch ein guter Typ an der Gitarre:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y16UkdXQLgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-woe3SCAaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit dem Herren mit dem Eimer aufm Schädel kann ich mich auch anfreunden...Muss mir mal nen paar CDs besorgen. 

Edit: Warum klappen die Videos nicht?


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## DP455 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzBBDgOaMH4​


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Edit: Warum klappen die Videos nicht?


 
Liegt an der "http*s*" Adresse. Ohne "s" in der Adresse klappts auch


----------



## CSOger (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haken - Pareidolia Official Video


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

www.viva.tv/musikvideo/60141-colbie-caillat-hold-on


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love Sublime von Tensnake - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhCySYSQQs


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwF4oGlHrjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqWiwHS03rA


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Gaslight Anthem - American Slang    (Full Album)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ybyowORfEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deep Purple - April


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8y7uCcxwKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEWkBIdYufk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## k@k@nut (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr5H06M2R6w


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## coroc (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uw8PqrDF_xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV6k2brUkBE


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Pa42A1fQpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## Amigo (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Kartell // Sierra*

*
*


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x18xr55

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## ASD_588 (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uYs0gJD-LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbUBMklQSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ab 1:35 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUYwAKfrITQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madeon - Pop Culture (live mashup)


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdYd0WKzNbg:52

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lotus Turbo Challenge - Desert Theme.

Weiss jemand wie das Lied heisst? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbUrE5cxZIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZu_IknFfac


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq-BN1DlDb4


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## k@k@nut (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am3448rMzSk


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gary Moore - Lost in your love   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rK6oSmnsZoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gary Moore - Always Gonna Love You





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9N8NLPIVEWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




No Blues!


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMRSf3bQEBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (30. März 2014)

Pharell - Happy


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0kdgrdBKec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRtl3Fm-snE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Left_Boy Healthy_Ego


----------



## jamie (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System of a Down - Toxicity (Official Music Video HD) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDzsO0oC3-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAbI7nds1qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## makrogame (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Limp Bizkit - Gold Cobra


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SWGYNxy2Bts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

Young Solar she can twerk.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

Linken Park Numb.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - RIGHT IN


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkepfWHpJeA


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NA4Ms2gzyCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIdCO_HW0pw


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82490550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. April 2014)

http://youtu.be/W0LiVjv70ZY


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## sHagooN (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SDL - Traum


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIQdllnayW0&list=PLx0V78y6TbuMNbx_aLOrd3MI_-xdIwawj
 Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby  Dibby


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

Avicii dont wake me up.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGUyLzHCZO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coWamIBxLqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4FLdR1URuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

Dave Miller Waitn 4 you.


----------



## coroc (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8im5Nl5c28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBPD8tyrJIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

Akon Dangerous.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## TechBone (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OWSLA


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk - Get Lucky on Vimeo



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/65422318

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gin0v4 (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FIDDLERS GREEN - YINDY





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9vSFDGpuV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76068459

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (1. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGbDvjKbPhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ruben Cannon ft Silent Chaos-Don't Say No


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53590783

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## debalz (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNo2-viKfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53122690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5z1YG0qtiw


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## TechBone (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy (Milton Keynes 2010) [14]. Take Me To The Hospital - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## k@k@nut (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPXnw8w3SSM


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Victoria justice gold.


----------



## TechBone (2. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUchEhygwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Poison  20:00


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34128352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37862056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## sHagooN (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samy Deluxe - Traum


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side.


----------



## jamie (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kansas: Carry On My Wayward Son


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trap 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3hpamRXWmo


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JJ Walker (3. April 2014)

J.B.O Melodien für Melonen


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82281083

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtyZSWJkFXU


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4g9QtHLTsE


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## TechBone (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSc6UEiTi0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwntZfuyJG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMEyiBQprYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eIq60hiWnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPgqb7eVREc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGS8b8INVpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR1OpQSbk3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25176215

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: The Enemy Inside

Eric Calderon: Requiem for a Dream Meets Metal


----------



## coroc (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Enemy Inside =  

Dream Theater - False Awakening Suite

Dream Theater - A nightmare to remember

LTE - Three Minute Warning


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBiwjatdl8o


----------



## Metalic (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KYSIDJ7Nz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen - Euphoria


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## Goyoma (4. April 2014)

Elaiza - Is it Wrong?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyler the Creator - Yonkers


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga9MYE8opnQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-D0gXhvPDI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqKDKNjkQHA


----------



## k@k@nut (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI-zsLHretc


----------



## jamie (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SOAD: Holy Mountain


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diese Frau *.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CSMSedlGOU


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## effekt660 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Matisse & Sadko vs. Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso - Sigure Together (Slider & Magnit Mashup)*


----------



## T'PAU (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py-Y0BwhpPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Amigo (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Velvet & Riva Starr - Robots (Weiss Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK4yKrFWF_M

​


----------



## Thallassa (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1502 Aufrufe, zwei Kommentare:

"Spoiler: Kopfschmerz und Depressionsalarm."

"ich steh ja auf noise, aber das ist selbst mir zu derb lol"

Ich finde, nix davon trifft zu, aber hört doch selbst 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWrgBENU42Q


----------



## Amigo (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hart!  Eine Minute lauschen geht noch, aber dann... ne ist nicht meins... 

Dema - Fire (Original Mix)

und 

Mind Against - Oracle (Original Mix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3JrzMc-YvY​


----------



## jamie (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> 1502 Aufrufe, zwei Kommentare:
> 
> "Spoiler: Kopfschmerz und Depressionsalarm."
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mit Abstand das Abgespaceste, dass ich je gehört habe. Da ist selbst mir einfach zu experimentell. 

@Topic: Buckethead: Crime Slunk Scene


----------



## TechBone (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the prodigy everybody in the place.


----------



## coroc (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6iEm18hjN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luLy0bdEmsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adam Freeland - We Want Your Soul (Khainz Bootleg)

  Acid Pauli - F**k The EU (https://soundcloud.com/acidpauli/****-the-eu)  *

*als Link funzt dat nicht :>


----------



## TechBone (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Crystal Method - Keep Hope Alive


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhldbymXK-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjuHgYCxoKY


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2id-D0OogOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Their Law live


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OM9X_VOnqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wvt7s-Nu0QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## k@k@nut (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhYRueflYpg


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWwMqa-_210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

Katy Perry Dark House.


----------



## coroc (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3u7OaTIFNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BygW_7wqr2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

Dangerous Akon.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POrPoByws34


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHMPeZW4lxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anlässlich Kurt Cobains Beitritt in den _Club 27_ vor genau 20 Jahren: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvKZPfGBlrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BPdbUTD4oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYtiDCXLAcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJGl0FQK9Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



† 5. April 1994


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - fast and furious 6 Breathe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEV1szJjbnU


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Album von Sabaton ist nicht mehr weit entfernt *.*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYWdgBtSM8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muEkwlX0gq4


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35462314

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

World's on Fire


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## XP1500Monster (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erock331 - The Rains of Castamere meets Metal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTrRT-ZpY28


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## effekt660 (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Route 94 - My Love (feat. Jess Glynne)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBuMFzPpMPA


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76068459

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56046684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU8vFC72ams


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

David Guetta Turn me on.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McV-ridezgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - You know You're right


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lHpVrXD8Vo


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## TechBone (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Proxy - Raw (Etnik Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cj25UpcBDt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yb_aa8n2mQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Etnik - Nixon


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tFaBgrSJA8


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaPxYrjLhvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJMLJVha5sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Serj Tankian: The Charade


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USm-SpKJK8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU76RGfkhWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System Of A Down: Shimmy


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyG2VMcCcG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEatDZF248Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlaM7s0Bb9k


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## sHagooN (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samy - Traum


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5zOssXysIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuK6n2Lkza0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## jamie (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein: Sehnsucht


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16915864

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sHagooN (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mr. Probz -- Waves


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Metalic (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seit zwei Tagen den Titel:" ...the greatest metal album of the 21st century!" Tool's 'Lateralus' Wins March Metal Madness 2014


Großartig die Scheibe und seit Jahren in meinem Schrank. Und dieses Jahr soll die neue Platte kommen!!!111elf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kt6jb00PIt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## thunderofhate (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Napalm Death - Utilitarian


----------



## TechBone (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(prodigy) Poison Live


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwPaei13D8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diesel Power-


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgymxCP-_fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eXcEsHGqdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoRn - The Path of Totality (komplettes Album)

Ich freue mich schon so auf das neue Album von Sabaton


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UNhKpjlzNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doaI73_M4Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xksxl_eh3-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8nrF5aXPlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5rRb6O0ZIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## k@k@nut (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUBZ1E8FZ_o


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/27967025

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsleoUr7eAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (9. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thallassa (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-INZPcV0qE


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEDckMee-eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qex0OjXolzc


----------



## Thallassa (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EPaF5YwCcs


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs4qgRwiTx4


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40745228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r_Yjrzzsl0


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## TechBone (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Etnik neon Daze


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2014....1994 Zeit für ein paar zeitlose Klassiker! Grüße an alle junggebliebenen SchwarzMetaller der 80er/90er Wende 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q3LeWKYyCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcS0CVJ1KPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coJ_O3YYcNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## k@k@nut (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7t5higIq5s


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COHQuu9Flho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade zum 1. Mal gehört, klingt wirklich gut ​


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Caduzzz (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Zeus18 ..auch wenn ich die meisten Musikvorschläge von dir schrecklich finde (über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten-beruht vermutlich auf Gegenseitigkeit ) 
 Videos kannst du einfügen indem du von z.B YouTube im Browser die Adresse kopierst, dann in deinem Post oben auf die Icons >>Video einfügen<< drückst und dort die Adresse hineinkopierst 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfwvpyrAW60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: Lost Not Forgotten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSMZkF8JDuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: Outcry


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E205uBF9FU


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ozzy & Co! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyvAO_dzUFo


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## -Shorty- (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_RZAGnFcI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

The White Stripes | I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj antoine Ma cherie


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Matrix - Soundtrack 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RudpFzGLbo

Deus Ex Human Revolution - Icarus 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns7fNPiNiNc


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Icarus hat was Heroisches an sich 
Momentan läuft: Sean Paul 

Wie auch immer ihr dat Video hier reinbekommt xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaPzfoaBo9Y


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Icarus hat was Heroisches an sich


Stimmt! Aber geht noch besser! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-QLl5qjLg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGcIkqPTHo0

Bei dem Tracks wird sogar Kaffee kochen einfach heroisch! 

Two Steps from Hell sind einfach


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78076345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Jordan

Macht's gut, Jungs und Mädels, ich düs jetzt ab. Bis zum 23.!


----------



## TechBone (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9z4Kmje1V2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrRJ9lN1ICI


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## ASD_588 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1gDDIlysfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MeK8eU5JoI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wvt7s-Nu0QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Slipknot lol 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwntZfuyJG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yashuharu Takanashi - Fairy Tail Soundtrack (Beispiel A, Beispiel B)


----------



## k@k@nut (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLbocs16h78


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Extrawelt (alles was auf der Festplatte ist)


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Smashing Pumpkins - Greatest Hits [Full Album] [HD 1080p] - YouTube

Für 3,50 € gekauft. Lange nicht gehört die Jungs (und das Mädel)


----------



## clown44 (11. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GxCX1qL-4A


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## TechBone (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (Remix by Jim Pavloff)


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gabba Front Berlin - Lacrima Mosa Est


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zju6KbP_1xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (12. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Need For Speed Underground 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYH7_GzP4Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## XP1500Monster (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dethklok - Murmaider
kombiniert mit Higurshi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zSR1d-aUyY


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## TechBone (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - Their law

Destructo - higher (extendet mix)


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky

Jessie J Domino


----------



## k@k@nut (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccW8UNYOtm8


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/7804907

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (Soundtrack)


----------



## Aldrearic (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Album Pariah's Child von Sonata Arctica


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHGvaQMClEo


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## Disneyfreund (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lust auf Urlaub 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81CwbdtmOrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Alphabeat Fasination.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds0AyN-VOSk


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tangerine  Dream - Grand Theft Auto V





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFBEx2GXqs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Tangerine Dream - Logos Velvet (Live 2009)‬   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezB69AgDdk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## TechBone (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Crystal Method -Storm the Castle


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## VolkerRacho (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

State of Mind
Next Level 13 - Podcast





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-2lhBpsNXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUhPA5qIxDQ


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLXArHtOamA


----------



## clown44 (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmilva

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xtihrj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> imsoexcited


 
Du meinst sicher das ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cl1yRpy8eBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2014)

Agnez Mo Coke Bottle Feat Timbaland T I





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55805574

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXat2xl0Rl0


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/45971000

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mflex - Euphoria (rhythym of my mind remix) (feat. Loreen)

Mflex - Lady Valentine (back to foretime mix) (feat. Monte Kristo)

Victim Of Love - Savino feat. David Essex

Give Me More - Tom Garrow


----------



## ASD_588 (14. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cR2XilcGYOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFd4PUUoTWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-42i0W0qVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0e4Crth_Hb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bp85GgcyESs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_Zx3BzcUjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59g5R8rwqpY


----------



## S754 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Hear You Knocking ~ Dave Edmunds


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9eCO4u123M


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33632781

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Zeus18

Bitte keine Doppelposts 

Vielen Dank! 

@ Topic

Der alte Samy mal wieder! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCROj2zKPnY


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbnTskIj4EU


----------



## thunderofhate (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simon and Garfunkel - Mrs Robinson


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

Ja oftmals makiere ich den Songnamen mit STRG C und drücke dann schnell im nach hinein STRG V und sende sofort ab. Ist fast schon Gewohnheit geworden. 

Rihanna Diamonds.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjJOjwzOfbw


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Not Tonight Josephine - Sunshine (EP This Orphan Heart)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LWYSagY59s


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Justin Timberlake Sexyback.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Er ist Autist, produziert die Musik komplett selber.
(Vielleicht verstehen einige hier ja auch warum er Savant heißt)

Lohnt sich wenn man solche Mukke feiert 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8f9YGC5yKQ


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

will.i.am feat. thatpower


----------



## Disneyfreund (15. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was relativ neues von Lindsey Stirling 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qg7L0OQiN78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klingt irgendwie Interressant .

Aber Crystallize bleibt meiner Meinung nach einfach ungeschlagen wenn es um Lindsey Stirling geht :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2_cVc-8lNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Hadouken! - M.A.D. *


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US0h3d95ZGk


----------



## Disneyfreund (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein Lieblingslied 

Einmal Englisch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moSFlvxnbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders ab 1:55 

Und Deutsch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8XnPu1h5FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtln3CvsreM


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxabLA7UQ9k


----------



## XP1500Monster (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxabLA7UQ9k


 
Ist das nicht das Lied "In the house in a heartbeat"? Wäre mir neu wenn das von Hans Zimmer stammen würde.

Anyway:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko7eTB4xNDo


----------



## kero81 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy2PcC3U-Lg&list=UU9ReySi4O3o46LQE0Xg4ktA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Yy2PcC3U-Lg&list=UU9ReySi4O3o46LQE0Xg4ktA


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8ZnCT14nRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2014)

Rihanna StaY.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Remorze - Da Day Da Lites Went Out !

Danach Kobalt 60 - Kaos From Order ! BritCore ! !


----------



## ASD_588 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsyAagzMuUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Lied "In the house in a heartbeat"? Wäre mir neu wenn das von Hans Zimmer stammen würde.


Klar ist das von Hans Zimmer.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Outside Agency - Twisted's Darkside Podcast 112


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkDGCsL-t_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pcOYlwxxDI


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

GUNSHOT ! 

The Holly Shit I Grow up With ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McIj5CPvCAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8AT5U8nGzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt-mKQq9bUw


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demon Boyz - Original Guidance

Und dann ! ! ? 

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms oder Die Easy Beats mit Friday on my mind.


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leider gibt's den _supergeileren_ Jan Driver Remix (auf Play klick0rn) nicht als Video.
Alternativ gibt's auch noch die _supergeile_ EDEKA Werbe-Version: 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IlN1pZqO8Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

******* ! bin hacke dicht !  aber was auch imme r ? also jetzt - shy fx - Original Nuttah kann aber noch gut schrediben ? oder ??


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mnemic - Passenger


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## TechBone (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The prodigy worlds on fire


----------



## effekt660 (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Rap a Verse (Vintage Culture Remix) by Vijay and Sofia Zlatko*

https://soundcloud.com/nu_disco/rap-a-verse-vintage-culture


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## k@k@nut (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr5H06M2R6w


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbwvPY9xro&list=TL15YfBjbNaSvSpGWAzoxZqqqnx_ys20Px  Vor allem der Anfang des ersten Liedes ist einfach episch :


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrMcdLTWP-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0uCtect5qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VS8hhkNcV4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9401393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dC_aj7lai8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrMcdLTWP-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUcWyt0nmHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGcKikwjrAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmrBc83D6d8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kh2FRFhS7QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ist das ohne videobearbeitung entstanden? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pyCI_intrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Etnik - Vault


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BViTqQxeHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## k@k@nut (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwd3hbQU_zs


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKxIHXEa41w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei mir laufen seit Wochen Live-Mitschnitte von eventuell, neuem Material. 2006 das letzte Album. Das ist einfach eine zu lange Zeit. Ich will ein neues Album 

TOOL - New Song Live Eugene 2014 - YouTube
Tool - 2014 New Album Preview - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## clown44 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWi4SjihYGU


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sabaton - Twilight of the Thunder god


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/ThpNpbvqHPk?t=1m9s


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model.


----------



## TechBone (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Crystal Method - Starting Over


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## k@k@nut (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUrTQ4X-tL0


----------



## seventyseven (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8YfTzhRRGE


----------



## ASD_588 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das waren noch zeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRL5Z1k60tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrJAwCBbnuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSU0xBGfkfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObNSrOelrPI


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUchEhygwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gabba, letztes lied
ab 1:13:00


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56046684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9oK6MQPBdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49874122

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fnord23 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6k-OhUkNqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z43NVjvvels

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19vQPM5u904

Das ganze OST ist einfach soooo mega geil


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64941472

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20aL2g3XbTM


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap2J9RbXaP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Oc-JGEFNIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## XP1500Monster (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth "Twilight of the Thunder God"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edBYB1VCV0k


----------



## Agent_Fresh (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac72Eh-mVA8


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## Standior (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mix


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hy6V9o3Iono

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sound Stabs - Pyromaniac


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64941472

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VolkerRacho (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnJcDo5-hYc


----------



## thunderofhate (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Williams - Yoda's Theme


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I'm a Freak - Enrique Iglesias
My Love - Route 94


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYsXxuGDevg


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith  - Walk This Way


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PulOvRC7mMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJjDM89tAvU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbZ9uCQW1Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Thallassa (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wADkBTl4C-I

Ein bisschen Field Recording schadet nie


----------



## coroc (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mwgv7WjPK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUoUim7WGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## effekt660 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Mindshake feat. Iossa - My Rise My Fall
Gorgon City - Ready For Your Love ft. MNEK
Kiesza - Hideaway*


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMMp7a7G80c


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich dreh durch - Ich höre sonst so etwas nicht, aber das hier...(Im .flac noch besser  )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryzSrkjFtCQ


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fu69KBR7RMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irWyNg973Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Children Of Bodom - Trashed, lost and strungout


----------



## TechBone (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


----------



## GamerKing_33 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch Live kann sie Super Singen  Blümchen - Live In Berlin 1999 CD - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69262968

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=71HHL-GjHbg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEFKZ-7x7xU


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64053766

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC0t5_eendo


----------



## k@k@nut (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Inna Club Rocker


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXb-f44t2KQ


----------



## effekt660 (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyPvX7MiM5k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tedeschi Trucks Band - "Midnight in Harlem"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GkdCiqsFUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9OaT3_skWw


----------



## Disneyfreund (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt mal ein paar Klassiker 

Gibt bestimmt einige die die kennen :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2s0-wbXC3pQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpSQlTPJNxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIlT0wkW9Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4x7RchYCMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein paar Klassiker



Es wäre bitter wenn nicht mindestens 95% die kennen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufEejvMEP64

Und ich sitze hier, mal wieder in einer Stimmung mich zu Tode zu saufen. Ich hasse Beziehungen/Liebe/Gefühle im Allgemeinen.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pp1LD9zasEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein paar Klassiker


 
paar klassiker also? ok 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4K6ZxDwi34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Ach was, das zählt nicht, das letzte  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2MF9xHYMUMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 am besten ist, Campain....nnniaaäaiin


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Kokain


----------



## coroc (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQcIX4s-1aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW9F81Kvm1o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeyPqo1t3jM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8FeUlcD2Ag


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/21161684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DP3vVBn6EXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



John Tabalot - H.O.R.S.E

Hmpf, warum will das bei mir nicht einbinden? :/


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*DP3vVBn6EXk*[/video]
> 
> John Tabalot - H.O.R.S.E
> 
> Hmpf, warum will das bei mir nicht einbinden? :/


Setz mal das was hinter den = Zeichen steht in die YouTube Tags/Klammern.

Also den Code und nicht ganzen Link!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP3vVBn6EXk

Ach **** Dich YT


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> DP3vVBn6EXk
> 
> Ach **** Dich YT


 Ja nicht die Video Klammern sondern "YT".


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja nicht die Video Klammern sondern "YT".


 
Juhu. Danke Dir 


Macht auf jeden Fall wieder Spaß Musik zu hören mit der neuen Soundkarte. Nächsten Monat ein neues 2.0 dann gehts ab.

Sagenhaft wieviel schöne Töne von dem Plastikmüll und onboard-Schrott geschluckt wird. Da entstehen komplett neue Lieder


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

Jason Derulo The other Side.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1S63LcU2Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoAagLQcHy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## effekt660 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Route 94 - My Love feat. Jess Glynne*


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Alice Cooper *"_No more Mister Nice Guy_" 

Greatest Hits


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## jamie (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gestern 10 Stunden Auto gefahren.
Da ist so einiges zusammengekommen.
Hervorgehoben seien mal die Alben "Images and Words" und "Train of Thought" von Dream Theater.
Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich würde sagen, dass das ihre beiden besten Alben waren. 

Aber auch mal wieder Scars on Broadway gleichnamiger Band gehört. Klasse Album!


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## T'PAU (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Weil YT seit geraumer Zeit die Unart hat, alles über https zu machen, warum auch immer!
Und damit kommt die Forums-Funktion (dieser Filmstreifen) nicht zurecht. Also einfach das "s" löschen, dann klappt es!


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.viva.tv/musik/video/2_chart


----------



## ASD_588 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOZuxwVk7TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loltheripper (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=g6Hac4DuWcY


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Johnny05 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warren Zevon ,"Excitable Boy" tolles Album


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira - Can't Remember to Forget You ft. Rihanna on Vimeo



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxeFmLXcXpw


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Watergate - Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence

Westbam - Beatbox Rocker


----------



## TechBone (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - PoisoN!!!



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5oYNQs9LbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best of Hans Zimmer - The Da Vinci Code - Chevaliers de Sangreal


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7UoGIOrIi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ Termine​ ​ *03.05.2014* D-Saalfeld Klubhaus​ *31.05.2014* D-Wesel Heubergpark​ *05.07.2014* D-Rothenburg o.d. Tauber* Rock gegen Rechts*​


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sZqxkBsdzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pcc-v6hC9zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5271972/Fuenf_Sterne_Deluxe_Die_Leude


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bastian_Baker_-_I_d_sing_for_you


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAVvg3G2llc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billy Talent: Red Flag


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9vYTWpmeMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ Termine​ ​ ​ *30.04.2014* D-Köln Underground​ *05.05.2014* A-Wien Das Bach​ *07.05.2014* D-Stuttgart UNIversum​ *08.05.2014* L-Luxemburg Soul Kitchen​ *09.05.2014* D-Braunschweig B58​


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgCQnv5oyYg


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dragon Force: Through The Fire and the Flames


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier nochmal was feines: Felix Martin - Tango - YouTube


----------



## coroc (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe leider kein YT-Video gefunden, daher so:

Dream Theater - Once in a LIFEtime  

Meiner Meinung das beste Livealbum von DT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSU0xBGfkfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scars on Broadway: 3005
System of a Down: ATWA
Buckethead: Soothsayer


----------



## TechBone (24. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLgSzheByn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


The Prodigy - Take Me to the Hospital (Live @ Invasion Fest,Dehli India - 15.01.2011) - YouTube          immernoch eins der besten um Bass zu Testen.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Showtek feat David Guetta - Bad


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMhQXEiDOTI


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Ao-Y5_2Q


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITuOddPeYoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jedes Mickey Mouse- Heft ist näher an der Weltliteratur als die am Rock´n Roll ...


----------



## TechBone (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
dazu fällt mir was von The Prodigy ein   das nenne ich Rock 'n' Roll von 1995, die waren früher schon weiter als die 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F63oHzv1YOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRR-Jj6ayMk


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boDPxA_7rr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​ ​ Termine​ ​ ​ ​ *18.05.2014* D-Köln MTC​ *19.05.2014* D-Hamburg Hafenklang​ *20.05.2014* D-Berlin Comet Club​ *21.05.2014* D-München Sunny Red​ *22.05.2014* D-Karlsruhe Jubez​


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Detest - Twisted's Darkside Podcast 127


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYqJKQY8IQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H0JDomv8ac



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4H0JDomv8ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eins der besten 90er Lieder: Dj Pierro - Another World - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcVZNcqZ4-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3T_xeoGES8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

QUEEN - Don't stop me now (with lyrics) - YouTube

Sche*ße, bin ich gut drauf.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## clown44 (25. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMO3YNoNyTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU


----------



## Yam2k (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kleiner Trance Trip 

Paul van Dyk - For An Angel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnRmwhaoDU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gaia - Status Excessu D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8pT1IAAZ9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gareth Emery feat Christina Novelli - Concrete Angel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bTwF8Bc9R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

aus aktuellem Anlass:

Rammstein - Amerika


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## Fiftdey (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfM5rHH_xTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

07. Putting the Team Back Together (The A-Team Soundtrack) - Alan Silvestri


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SQ85HVegOE


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## coroc (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uFxKIvibww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das rockt


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxe5f371rrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LET0s7VN5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​ ​ Termine​ ​ ​ *24.05.2014* D-Essen Freakshow​ *    11.07.2014* D-Berlin Wild At Heart​ *12.07.2014* CZ-Tábor Mighty Sounds Festival​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqUOyMiFmNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lee Ritenour - 6 String Theory [Full Album]


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>New Piano RnB Pop Instrumental Beat Music 2013.


----------



## Wexlike (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diamond Eyes - Night Life (501 Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14jSpg8qVDU

achtung, dubstep


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Can't Get No Sleep von Luca Hänni & Christopher S - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxVcgDMBU94


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## TechBone (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - Omen Reprise

Was genialeres gibts nicht


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## k@k@nut (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZsqnG0L86M


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsmcDLDw9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBIa0o36pPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fear Factory - Archetype


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ_BoOlAXyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RH8nfp5sD_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red Hot Chili Pepper: Otherside


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chickenfoot - Big Foot  (no happy end )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d1q3BKUsgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E56HLAlPTD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brother von Mighty Oaks - Musikvideo - VIVA.tv


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfVGbqA6nQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer von euch kann mir Bands empfehlen, die vom Stil her in die Richtung gehen wie hier zwischen 1.05-2.45 Min?


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90412711

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5meFtluB9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://soundcloud.com/mflex/mflex-vs-gigi-dagostino-lamour


----------



## jamie (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Inbred Mountain


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## jamie (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Serj Tankian und Buckethead: We Are one (Warum haben die kein Album zusammen gemacht ) 
Serj Tankian: Harakiri (das ganze Album)


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItdH59hm_nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Arcane Order - The Sanity Insane


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## k@k@nut (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpgAxcvbkUQ


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oM4Eb7Bgpo


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old School! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWMS8MUOi4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## Abufaso (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diese Melodie..

*Orjan Nilsen - Violetta*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuFnTteG92c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yasuharu Takanashi - Saigo no Maho
Yasuharu Takanashi - Rengougun, Shuuketsu!
Yasuharu Takanashi - 3nin no Dragon Slayer


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQfFcYpfAsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SOAD: Roulette


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/91343921

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die neue Single von Die Apokalyptischen Reitern: DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER - Freiheit Gleichheit Brüderlichkeit (OFFICIAL UNCENSORED VIDEO) on Vimeo 
Geht zwar nicht so in's Blut, wie zum Beispiel "Es wird schlimmer", finde es als Konzept aber ziemlich cool.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85517500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_lKSAthKJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GR82-bE4w4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Something in the Way


----------



## TechBone (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - Thunder


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Turn Me On


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. April 2014)

Coldplay - You're always in my head


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fiftdey (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdVWmJXoZqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gary Moore - Friday on My Mind


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

Indila Tourner  Dans Le Vide.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StarCraft II 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Sz28HTAPzA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r9uizdKZAGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sabaton - The Lion From The North
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLt0lerdgKs


----------



## taks (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einstimmung auf das Konzert am Mittwoch 

Alkaline Trio - I Wanna Be A Warhol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7trRQX0XP9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9mwELXPGbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demon Hunter - "Fading Away"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXktCbZzh8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Smetana - Die Moldau


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Kwf_nNmGI

Gefolgt von:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdsO-KV0tr8


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnJ7uOK4nYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj7xWRL1eWM


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd8-IYovLRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkFaCnDlJLg


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tn3o41Qs2n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AmsC7CaaZs

BASS say hello again.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was genau ist eigentlich so schwer daran, die Verlinkungs-Funktion des Foren-Editors zu benutzen und den Titel einzugeben? Dauert vielleicht 5 Sekunden länger, man braucht nur drauf los schreiben, da schon blau hinterlegt.
Ich klick hier jedenfalls keine kryptischen YT-Links an, sonst fall ich womöglich noch vom Stuhl, wenn mich urplötzlich so'n Trash-Metal-Hardcore-Geschrammel anbrüllt! 

Der Tourist feat. Friedrich Liechtenstein - Supergeil (Jan Driver Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Orjan Nilsen - You will never be


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mando Diao - Money doesn't make you a Man

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9541721/Mando_Diao_Money_Doesnt_Make_You_A_Man


----------



## jamie (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against: Prayer of the Refugee


----------



## ASD_588 (29. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NisCkxU544c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJpycbxrL_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## taks (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Get Dead - This One's For Johnny






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvecJe0Abt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

Katy PerrY Dark House.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - You Can't stop me   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfxlzq2Nfno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl7NZ-AdsJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMj-GTNjr9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Buried Alive


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ashra - Belle Alliance Plus


----------



## thunderofhate (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - Panophobia


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach Klasse


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burn The Rez - Remembered


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>Inna Club Rocker


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PeterLicht - Begrabt mein IPhone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4TKHzcyEWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Howard Shore - Concerning Hobbits


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wolfsheim - The Sparrows And The Nightingales


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## loltheripper (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=N4oIWspU8to


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0qOz-FaODk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIYMEh7zIEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (30. April 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer wieder super.

Gehört zu einer meiner Lieblingslieder.

Ganz besonders das lange Intro.

*Europe - The Final Countdown.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJkyrggdP-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cF0x1XeS40A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwQHk-VBJMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i78U3VEAwK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i78U3VEAwK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## clown44 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44XYEeD1A1U


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Weller Live - Shout To The Top





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjoT-1yswDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.. hier das Original

The Style Council - Shout To The Top


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agF0084fSwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRKri47gshc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qhYPVnpUQs


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crysis 3 Main Theme


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1Live Rocker Internetradio & Radio online hören auf radio.de


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Roy Black Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25589208

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuCHg_yfOhk


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11cy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hannes Wader - Freunde, Genossen

Hannes Wader - Arschkriecher-Ballade


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Candy Dulfer - Lily Was Here





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PU2LJzLM-P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQTR-vf3Ahc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_I_ynZSGew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnq3jjB8_vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tv5aWfmQ_uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(A State of Trance 2010)


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marvin Gaye - What's Going On


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2qLPN91poE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tom Waits - chocolate jesus


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3Sat Thementag:
Queen - Hungarian Rhapsody


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mensch, das hab´ich total verpennt (Queen); - und davor <Supertramp live in Paris> auch .

Randy Newman - Short People (Lyrics)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPy8Z5m5zh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Um 2:38 h läuft noch Alice Cooper + Rammstein (Wacken 2013)


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab heute das erste mal seit Jahren wieder frühzeitig mitbekommen gehabt dass 3Sat Musiktag hat.
Supertramp ist genau wie Queen, Joe Cocker und Udo Lindenberg auf die Platte gewandert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdwRFJvTp-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Imagine Dragons - Demons


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - King


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackfoot - Morning Dew


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdCYz6DsVwo


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Primus - The Antipop


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-FcdCyEuwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park ft. Chris Cornell  - Crawling





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_v1SLIt01Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fard - Stumme Zeugen ( Talion2 )


----------



## clown44 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8MO7fkZc5o


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KC Rebell feat. Summer Cem HAYVAN





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omUuR45iU0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Yam2k (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gareth Emery & Ashley Wallbridge - Mansion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IJ03cH3I1g


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ulrich Roski - Das Kommt Alles Vom Saufen 


Ulrich Roski- Des Pudels Kern


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

REVÖÖÖRZ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOPDHv6nb4k


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart - I'll Take Care of You





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLR_bSzPTiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Padmasana


----------



## Yam2k (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ben Nicky Live @ Ministry Of Sound, London March 2014


----------



## -Ultima- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP24yYP_TVY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1EMUi9loPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRTUob936rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBEdQW9n81k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yc4ON66ibjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icUC32-0WuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RiDVoqRgr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7dUokNw7KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 finish​


----------



## TechBone (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHaZ3UL2oHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 LoL


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbRGkiFqCMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amaranthe - The Nexus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxOybZcRXhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mario Winans - I Don't Wanna Know [Remix 2012]


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Veysel - Kein Blatt vor den Mund


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Peter Licht - Wettentspannen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDUsDrBiYbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - AK's im Wandschrank


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49711195

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - Schwarzer Benz


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fard - Carpe Diem


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Mariah Carey - You're mine.


----------



## Yam2k (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Armin van Buuren presents Gaia - J'ai Envie De Toi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FgKQdc96k4


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haftbefehl - Azzlack Bumaye


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFTAQbeYvvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbedVYkErl4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp43OdtAAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pllRW9wETzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Placebo - Running Up That Hill (Jerome Isma Ae Bootleg) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4q2bYTM8LU


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66046427

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xawTD5u_fo


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ERuK-v85WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vhf5cuXiLTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7e7V9wA7cDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLQO94saxTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Joe Cocker - Unchain My Heart*


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]..


----------



## -Ultima- (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CHVVstR7F0


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55605816

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Armin van Buuren presents Gaia - Status Excessu D (ASOT 500 Theme)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8pT1IAAZ9A


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: The Way To Heaven


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJe1fqlVzJE


----------



## N00bler (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i71zKQU_oZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Stück Musikgeschichte


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpOOXSd9IxY 
Mal wieder was richtig gutes von Kolle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MhF9TtJumaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XJVbgyB1eQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsOspjBi0GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8QepakuTLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

It's saturday bitches  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVCzdpagXOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aneta - The One


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita.


----------



## Qahnaarin (4. Mai 2014)

Cris Cab - Liar Liar


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euziO5SPqMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kings of Leon - Use Somebody & Sex on Fire (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bgMaesAsKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Kingston -  rude girl


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kollegah du bist boss


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Mottekus (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eddie Cochran - C´mon Everybody


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Celo & Abdi - Generation Tschö


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lonely The Brave - Trick Of The Light


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olexesh - Purple Haze


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warren Zevon - Lawyers, Guns and Money


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dave Weckl and Vinnie Colaiuta - Encore


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>MJ You rock my world


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Underdog Project Winter Jam


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Napalm Death - Necessary Evil


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PA Sports - Warum


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Promo - Light up the Sky


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Somo - Ridin


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

P-Diddy - Bad Boys 4 Life


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.Kelly - Hotel


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sadiq - Wo


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWOaIGrQcpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azad - F*** the Police


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Juri - Shorty Bounce


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blümchen - Boomerang


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azad & Sadiq - Killer Kollabo


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sadiq & MoTrip - Braun


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lloyd - Be the One


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 Cent - In da Club


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

Shakira - Waka Waka.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joss Stone - Karma


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R3hab & NERVO & Ummet Ozcan mit Revolution


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Almah   - Raise The Sun


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lil Jon - Get Low


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



marvinj schrieb:


> R3hab & NERVO & Ummet Ozcan mit Revolution


 

Fremd Edit: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xkjzoaq1H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider lässt sich das Offizielle Video nicht Anzeigen. -.- daher nur der Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znx-6zzAtIU


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kayne West - Stronger


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Pretty Reckless - Heaven Knows





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4baGQmRnjCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fard - Carpe Diem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q699FwwwwwBAsgE


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Band of Skulls - Asleep at the Wheel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRm7OS258DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii - Levels


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Relentless Flood - Come Home





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nb4leFqWI5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare - Too Close


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Sweet - I'm Not Your Suicide





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVBgW7k_a78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prinz Pi - Laura


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

Alicia Keys Girls on Fire.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Casper - Ascheregen


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

Alicia Keys No one.


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

X.A.V.A.S. -  XAVAS

Xavier Naidoo - Bei meiner Seele


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Animus - Bei dir


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Animus ft. Bozza - Gorilla


----------



## clown44 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xi5xv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz3G6dfbrjg


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Album Tragedy von Hollywood Undead


----------



## Yam2k (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Sherry's Outburst Radioshow - Episode #363


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Nixon Defeated[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAg359DBjeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQd25ZtD6T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pofv_Ee29Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gaia live at A State Of Trance 650 / Ultra Music Festival 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTcmgUKjOEc


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkaSxqQmpxc


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Future - Good Morning


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Blingjo (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ao2YoRDG5nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K69A1lL1PHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mottekus (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blink 182 - Dammit


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D06UBz8MpNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Den neuen "10 Second Song" von Anthony Vincent: Jason Derulo - Talk Dirty To Me (Sang in 20 styles) Ten Second Songs - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zju6KbP_1xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Naked And Famous - Dadada


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vw_XRhQne40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Rose LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Johnny05 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warren Zevon, Mr.Bad Example


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpfhcljJ9bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqGs36oPpLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jorn van Deynhoven - New Horizons

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WCGt6_t5ng


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8ZnCT14nRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rguhxKEBlr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## marvinj (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beste Ever:

Alesso & Calvin Harris feat. Theo Hutchcraft - Under Control: Nicky Romero Live @ TomorrowWorld 2013 - YouTube

Gänsehaut, läuft rauf und runter


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2014)

Jason Derulo The other Side.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weblmflZdGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2014)

Left Boy Healthy.


----------



## TechBone (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Chemical Brothers - Galvanize(Bass Boosted)[lol Gema hat es Gesperrt(zum glück habe ich es mir heruntergeladen )]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErLQ5ZO0_pE


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31285292

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neelix - Expect What

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G6Fi1CVawU


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOcb9aHeo9g


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was älteres aus der Sammlung geholt 
Sabaton - Birds of War
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd-3v6XChr8


----------



## Yam2k (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bryan Kearney - KEARNAGE 054


----------



## Metalic (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAOnUF8t20w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igrQAB5empk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uy56nxKTLFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWhYfzX0HS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pryda - LYCKA


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBnAywmmI0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOLE1YE_oFQ


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2014)

Alicia Keys No one.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puu2Enbb4bs


----------



## Johnny05 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Dylan, Knockin' on Heavens Door


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Promo - Far Beyond


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37734707

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeze82 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APImPusl9tc


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7qEivYkgZM


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2014)

Miley Cyrus Drive.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMT9IOyXmBM


----------



## Mottekus (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Kotov Syndrome HQ* - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEqFALY7CRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xi93r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sascha93 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown - Loyal


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQuPIt8UAKU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsxyHVUd1zA


----------



## sensit1ve_ (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKsXe3BZBnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25ydl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeze82 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Franck Roger - Remember (Instrumental Mix)   *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go6Y1ItIMgI


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Bowie - Life On Mars (Live)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg3J4lSAbhE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LX2SkUeLo5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YMh3JzUmUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Slip Away






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb1i2wm47aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Silence






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdCWyUWPROk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frisch bei mir im Laufwerk:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn1yCDbnEfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLpvdIRBIfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Andrew Rayel - Dark Warrior

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Q2sidHUz0

Ilan Bluestone - Big Ben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FeL3x2GbuE


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11lpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBGfUybFnAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/47400821

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2deuh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2QlrxIkwjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1pxygw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bshT4Agyd38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68050922

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gareth Emery ft. Krewella - L.ights And T.hunder - Talla 2XLC 138 Rework


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25213372

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jamin Winans - Who you were :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWJkg5DZewo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gww9_S4PNV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITBwtMBGI54

Guten alten Lieder


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Pa42A1fQpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bertux (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMGntwJobNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin eigentlich nicht mal Daft Punk Fan  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r83_iyO4rhI


----------



## Yam2k (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2 Legenden... 

Eric Prydz vs Floyd - Proper Education

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5xKtFI9_6g


----------



## Flow133 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hc0y3GTfRqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMY1wO0ytIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuFwu72N_p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INhCoUwiTpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bSNp-2u9IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7ecl6Hm0Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxHVleVA8OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah ft Casper - Karate bestes Lied auf King


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mia Martina feat Dev-Danse


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1k4sh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Mia Martina feat Dev-Danse


----------



## Disneyfreund (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Lied finde ich ja cool .
Auch wenn ich die Serie selber nicht kenne.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7L2PVdrb_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abstract Vision - Rocket (Photographer Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_zhV1d2hdA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdbrIrFxas0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1i5coU-0_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mia Martina Latin Moon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXbP4JBf8To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mia Martina Latin Moon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHV0zs0kVGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgZJsPsaBhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Com Truise - Broken Date

Com Truise - Broken Date - YouTube


----------



## Memphys (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRikicKgask

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdftXnIdecs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvFTvQ3xh50

Von ~ 1996. Gab einfach die geilsten Lieder damals, heute kommt fast nur noch Müll in dem Genre


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMdV4H_3aqQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyYnnUcgeMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVRAmcRJ41g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I:Cube - Hnt

I:Cube - Hint - YouTube



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Von ~ 1996. Gab einfach die geilsten Lieder damals, heute kommt fast nur noch Müll in dem Genre



In letzter Zeit höre ich auch nur noch ne ganze Menge an Songs, die an den Elektropo aus den 80er erinnern oder eben aus dieser Zeit stammen .


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEBNIzOIbVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgSLz5FeXUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Maggolos (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - Königsaura.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Mai 2014)

Kollegah - Flightmode


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was satanisches 

Samael - Baphomet's Throne (subtitulos español) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt6UxA8j9Jc


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x191ah5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ManChild (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

J-Kwon feat. Petey Pablo & Ebony Eyez - Get XXX´d
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2458340/J_Kwon_feat_Petey_Pablo_Ebony_Eyez_Get_XXX_d_Kobra


----------



## jamie (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Decoding The Tomb Of Banshebot


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Therion - Der Mitternachtsloewe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dphpDdfZUGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YTbfkdMO4M


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uriah Heep - Hard way to learn - Kiss of Freedom





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Asy_F7uY2WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljSuROOUxg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGt9rcMJJXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75674486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSkb0kDacjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutlich angenehmer als sein "Vodafon-Song". Das geht mir nämlich richtig aufn Sack


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U_RvUYINpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJvU96xfciA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neeeeiiiin, nun schon wieder nen Ohrwurm hiervon :
Deichkind - Leider Geil (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Yam2k (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLqCBccqOWA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQp-yh1e-nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ab gehen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xawTD5u_fo


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NskkePdyeXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgTvAKujYLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Systox (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8i6VZ1vIY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Skrillex - Recess


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Therion - Adulruna Rediviva


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjJIZBw6ZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Yam2k (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiesto & Eddie Bitar - Lethal Rollercoaster (Ben Nicky Headf**k)

Neelix Halloween Set


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - Omega


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Insel Soundtrack My name is Lincoln





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZ5hWdbHOCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders ab 1:08Min zu empfehlen


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPXS484HoKc


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## iPlutonium (14. Mai 2014)

Kollegah - Universalgenie

In 24 Stunden Gold ist schon krass...


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Emeli Sande Read All About It.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1n04d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2014)

David Guetta Turn me on.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Outside Agency - Impact 11th Birthday Warehouse WarmUp Minimix


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktmMAad7NTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Happy Birthday und R.I.P. Tillmann Uhrmacher! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFrIsYtCDyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Com Truise - Klymaxx

Com Truise - Klymaxx - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HiU0wkS7PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhBm3KIE6Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yi5_fSv7qXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6f7pgA0riU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpOOXSd9IxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0lf_fE3HwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kann es sein das die GEMA mal wieder unterwegs ist^^*


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flyleaf - I'm so sick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTdhXxxWREo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/65203367

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/7381071

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

Rita Ora - I will never let you down.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByBbFst6KzI


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDoixzkbxZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joe Walsh - Analog Man  + Lyrics





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLaQUU_VLMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkfrgUTLfWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BT_14eHU4mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZJKOiswbAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines meiner Lieblingslieder immoment  (ändert sich immer wieder mit der Zeit was ich gern höre )


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## jamie (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Empty Space


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwq61

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vance Joy - Riptide


----------



## Yam2k (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Armin van Buuren vs. Rank 1 - This World Is Watching Me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFuLa0yAvoc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzbjr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Digitally Imported Trance


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2L7dzroYnA


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIh8H77GSZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyEMnA70Kb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1y60t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eddie Van Halen: Eruption


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSU0xBGfkfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

Tyga Make it nasty.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wbu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neues Sabaton-Album endlich angekommen....ich liebe es!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq71bJbVWR8


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/zahni_live/ille-kalle-174er-thx-ss-set


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21gfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Yam2k (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simon Patterson - Open Up - 067


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zappa - Disco Boy


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Yam2k (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE3jVEqBOnA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wor5fIQm-us

Schön abgehen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pNRGzytI34


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.Rex - Get it on


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vm87

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jATOZhxX1CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTvu1Yr3Ohk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErTqfDp9iqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BjTGzw8Mxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap2J9RbXaP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MhiRjkok4gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqbI0RZxYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DIZZEE RASCAL - I DONT NEED A REASON


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x213x2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Country Communion - Cold


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

TLoTR - Concerning Hobbits


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brian Auger & Billy Cobham - Electric Man


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eric Prydz - Epic Radio 011


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Flames  Alias


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QV8cOmsTdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qf3XU9CXXqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stormtrooper - Twisted's Darkside Podcast 176


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cassie Me and U


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRKdD-SzP14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeK3nPo_bqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-yVF0RvEPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dFz10R529g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5z5z4FoqZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ur8aVWNycjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYDdOuCh4fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZz61sM99ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Andy Schade - Am Borsigplatz geboren (Single Version)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood - Voodoo Chile


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObNSrOelrPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38686021

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_bvT-DGcWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - Memento Mori


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vlbn

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lEzmzpoaKek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFwcffrSKJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7e7V9wA7cDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-_Gn2Q1iq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rR2rTc0rjo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/41205905

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XbHxwFxdXXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5dqd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4janyg4Dsvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uriah Heep-"Southern Star"- "I'm ready"-"Lost"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xxjjh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Los Campesinos - 'Ways To Make It Through The Wall'


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xlkco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höre gerade Ihr neues Album an - Kauf(entscheidung) steht noch aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQSRauRVsso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade zufällg drauf aufmerksam geworden. Die kann's 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Be-loLSUWT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff8UwvPK0G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJuV8yAmy2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edqH0ofRQrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Memphys (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFXKqZBJ0jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uM0cNqBA_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnBeTPpr98g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bVYgYW6410

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6120QOlsfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4U22Y6orcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc2Sg01Zcp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZ0ncupnvwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BennHi (20. Mai 2014)

Headlong - Queen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icdJDFFCc1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywvP6YlPfbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b15yaPYNDRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus dem neuen Album "The Hunting Party".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNn6GXOPdzI


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x237g1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13l9b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8emvz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDIcIrZO8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Who - Eminence Front


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3XFbiF32D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HDcT8cre2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yj6nqPeGaoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/24153153

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyDUpTd4J1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTW30Q4B3Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlhQZFTvAn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Shontelle impossible


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZmhTiqH3gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vB6rrwwqaXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7RpPa5yf_f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(aus ASOT 500, ausgewählt von Markus Schulz)


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7bg8SOK6KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - Click Click


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3As5kjtdrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0Lcn7IFdAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vsYFEo4GPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Q0Fc7bH8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1Lu7VQGlg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQe9j4oyfcc


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Belle and Sebastian: If She Wants Me


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

Michael Jackson Jam.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjVkXlxsO8Q


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbapz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1pqfQFbKac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEGZxhwgzZo


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8573234/EAV_Fata_Morgana_1986


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSvkfy3ddrk


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaKJThAo1sU


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EylsjEqvNKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## CSOger (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik9ofiRTTQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55423848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18H8c-vJfV8


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - Meaning of life


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Galacteve - Seven





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ilc95IYd7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VJ4DBdeBgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D47lAfI6_RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iTEvPzqj_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sbayAclS4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XxAZT8IJD9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giz54bUTup4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSc4sVEGQwQ


----------



## Yam2k (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KhoMha Live @ ASOT 650 Utrecht, Netherlands - 15.02.2014


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/47230572

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Assassins Creed Main Theme





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKhNbKplIYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAyjiwMPieU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=tAyjiwMPieU


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - Jaded


----------



## GxGamer (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Pc4nt6rYi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pc4nt6rYi0

woot


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69pFYilbP3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1Nypeuk_lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBw6Kmieehc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deuce - The One


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Bisbal - Silencio


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjdkUzRg76A


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xec9v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BinWA0EenDY


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkewd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vollgas! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oM4Eb7Bgpo


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

Rihanna Birthday Cake.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7701818/Hubert_Kah_Einmal_nur_mit_Erika


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XSOI72rZlw
_Have you been drinking son, you dont look old enough to me
Im sorry officer is there a certain age youre supposed to be?
'Cause nobody told me_


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv

 Sara Bareilles
I Choose You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGjcID88-Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sara bareilles i choose you Mp3 Download


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer meiner Dauerfavoriten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbAYvD9dXxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9snY79WeunQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mllk-C1-BSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Phaxe - Angels of Destruction (Neelix Remix featuring Caroline Harrison)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhkb2eR1SGY

Aly & Fila vs Giuseppe Ottaviani - Brilliant People (Mark Sherry Remix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llytoXU4pao

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uzdmXu8ZDQ


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deuce - Sometimes


----------



## Disneyfreund (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BinWA0EenDY


Ist ganz nett, kenne ich aus meiner Kindheit noch



Adiemus Songs of Sanctuary.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlKoP6RUdWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jp8LG2u8ybE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

Akon Dangerous.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toni Rowland feat. Ken Hensley - I'll Be Here Waiting





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIzrr3_Cej4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEPq0FvFm3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID6-lHwzwuU


----------



## Mottekus (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amon Amarth - Free Will Sacrifice


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

Pharrel Williams - Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xytiby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kur41flzdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qznKpUgD62I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anna Kay-Atli Örvarsson[mp3truck.com]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ian Gillan -    Music In My Head


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40745228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xj8bna

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tony Iommi/Glenn Hughes -  Fused (2005-Full Album)


----------



## GxGamer (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gestern mal wieder in dem Level vorbeigekommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7M1k1tgq87g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M1k1tgq87g


----------



## Yam2k (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6-N8KuFRkk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xd2wkh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/johnnyyono/white-light-sessions-047#t=5:32


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dV1ZOyrK7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Lied zum sinnieren


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Abufaso (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genetikk - D.N.A.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slbqJOqbqkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68724408

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXrltL709dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hv0k-3E34tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2zpA5dvUl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO7KiYl9UQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10kqps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x71ja

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O78e4wrnXjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jr8b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cazzette - Beam me up


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0y0m-FiZD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82281083

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xin6e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap2J9RbXaP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon - Blood Mountain


----------



## Yam2k (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dlrO8L8R3c


----------



## clown44 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkmHQ2q--I


----------



## ManChild (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling - Shatter Me


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC1BRSCCIG4


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYkUre8FWIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3jQKts5D-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jd-oLhJQne0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWaEC86WBuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## clown44 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylW6sC6NNhY


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiggle - Jason Derulo


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6ac-hXnUP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5251518/Beyonce_Naughty_Girl


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2QlrxIkwjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2f43k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tt6B5zvPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ln5bIWWhqwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideos, News & Interviews - VIVA.tv


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbqMD29qi58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNqo0kIR-TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRcG0PVwQz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTKZ5vQ6Kk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57GJzNqfZOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90uupWOSwpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipE9QFiWhzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGorOhCGlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSTivVclQQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDNFbJ_g0Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4MgM_OjM74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=846rxwhyVkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsseOdeb4-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DcxcnI5YnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWu110jGQqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOvibLXJxQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0mWVVSkYHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ll6LLGePYwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F-9dllNdrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56gpwl6cohc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara Bareilles
I Choose You


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Abraxas Pool - Waiting For You


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

erinnert mich an die alten zeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tqcr9NJvIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VjW5PEGRjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeC-QHUCkYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyrdPtEHKzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2ewhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DB8BlF0c34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L03JVPaZpyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dthaw5JWj_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geoff Tate's Queensrÿche - Everything


----------



## Addi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Route 94 - My Love ft. Jess Glynne (Director's Cut) on Vimeo


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Jessie J Domino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xe15s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53590783

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w82V4gsSW-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tR2yekt2K9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPgqb7eVREc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGS8b8INVpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCL7kkn7MJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2Ta0qCG8No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNnAvTTaJjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19356402

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pKrVB5f2W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZ_WDLA9i7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YttVe6v31Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez
First Love


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANeHmk22a6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2Of572fBd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsTjJF46PFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boFhHOjljs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und gleich nochmal als Remix




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-dRK2MhHIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nils_93 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell on Air 156: 60 Minuten Feinste Kost für alle die auf EDM stehen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JhKzw8tcbk


----------



## Yam2k (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Sherry's Outburst Radioshow - Episode #366

Simon Patterson - Open Up - 068 - Arnej Guestmix

INDIGO VOID WITH BEN LOST - 029 - ACTIVA LIVE


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x33xou

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1x82r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2372161/Jennifer_Rush_The_Power_Of_Love


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDIcIrZO8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49425717

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/DdYd0WKzNbg?t=51s


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwZ4Px57cWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfR_HWMzgyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Glenn Morisson
Goodbye


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wA1m1hc48X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DTH - 1000 gute Gründe


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Russ Ballard - Im Just Not Made For This World


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJn8WvUOblE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ocy1o:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## T'PAU (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_whnzm7J4_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




DTH - Far Far Away (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCxk113Irrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yET4p-r2TI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PieS0zG228A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uboyl2mjs9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xiu2St5CDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - Deify


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1c37JayMQ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=V1c37JayMQ0


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2014)

Alicia Keys Its on again.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plFRyYVDw7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkdJ6YxRJuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon- Pendulous Skin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z065qOCwuY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon - This Mortal Soil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SCMBVDZLig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq3QmtV8vT0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boNRVXR7bqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgHGU8gqz9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3d6vx2w35I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

150 Mal in einer Minute
pumpt deine Bassbox mit hoher Amplitude
150 Mal in einer Minute
klopft die Polizei an der Tür zu deiner Bude

150 Beatz rauschen durch die Runde
das sind 9000 Stück in einer ganzen Stunde
150 Beatz bitte noch einmal
beweg dich, tanz mit
du hast keine Wahl.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfXBNQMj2SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWqg5-9nsSM


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Intel4770K94 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmOLtTGvsbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKhTk0IynHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erock331 hat mal wieder einen rausgehauen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQMCEpbEWcA


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELkXUQkm-sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diKz9udywg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU0ZNYh5uHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmThchCkllg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhsjDkhn_rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3d84iLUmffI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYf2CSXmCDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iTEvPzqj_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ua0uY9WrYXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6vN9nadqtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDIcIrZO8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eW2qlKa6oHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8OpclnjDHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xiico3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/72680930

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFDN5LCYiFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79e7c_EpvLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbkKJBWrlf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rISYCquFeI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Isosceles Project-Doppleganger - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4t2UN0zQvTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3ySBAcIoxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srjL6J3URis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6l8lgZpI4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTHAEL-8vZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wEwgjb-hZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38bjkqU2Css

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Hardwell (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKF4hobJl2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5d6cPSOzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpPCavw4aq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsJSnYd6YNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtUXjyRJJQQ


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcPXVPXAA-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rR2rTc0rjo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0pDsBlLtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klein Band hier aus der Gegend


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yD0FVBOJDQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rw63i6fbAQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSsRatOR298
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOQ75bhKjag


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHGv5FCS2j8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rm9S-5QpO-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2co9d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Mission. [500 Sub Special]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M5L4A5k3pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XHhEIdmyuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEtyaC6ltQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afVewUDoL5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEKbtM8krWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXQlMgiPd8k


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xocEX08k584

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ManChild (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5lvpUMKgsk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv4kzuU9Ry8


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Annett Louisan - Zuviel Information


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Yam2k (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Afterhours.fm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vilhLEgYtGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSjDyle4gPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0b_ddKA_Xxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93056620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVvWxiP4_xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APNQghAQlzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5e7GWOue-UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GY66zKuLtyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T8u-t4DmUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HBS5UzDJPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NisCkxU544c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tW0cU-084iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uriah Heep - Midnight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljIQo1OHkTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTG-bCMG05E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDQX8MDN5BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-FzY2lzPbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqSXL4uK4JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Operation Rescue (Against the Grain)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajVoeX4eqIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqFieH6N_nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pbg5nA0gtY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

UFO - Try Me


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpGhKbkETMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93974482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QlWpv958Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxOybZcRXhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTDlFkyPF-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78405059

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnY8C77EQKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82281083

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Four Seasons ~ Vivaldi


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHXyHhngef4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjDskdgXztU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6vN9nadqtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkid9v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon - Sleeping Giant


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvAVtRSGIpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsCnM1T_abo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnps6WxMkoE


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MzCMa2wcuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgDabWLlzMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paramore - Ain't It Fun


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruT7MUQ42aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfBKqaVk2Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Im Nachtprogramm von Sunshine Live gehört. Wieso kannte ich diesen Ohrwurm noch nicht? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWw_5PYu58I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xawTD5u_fo


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://youtu.be/tZvh5l_sp-g?t=33s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fhd6xUqL1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3nvEkd9XTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGiyM59CyZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJC024cZxDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-c83qcK3Jk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NMph943tsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arvanor (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Album "Cheese" von Stromae.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQFWR7zfEls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Santiano - Frei wie der Wind :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCxURbI2WVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Santiano - Es gibt nur Wasser :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHDVEETkYBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUsoNAY9P_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gf1WT8VEZxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Mayer Trio - California Dreaming


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZvQMgNi9C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92MKYzpIp4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75624300

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBq3Bbp-aRg


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve Hackett - Spectral Mornings


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJYXItns2ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp6FUPj0OM


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trey Songz Ft Dutch Shaw Heart Attack LoNes


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beautiful Lies von B-complex


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## T'PAU (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch wenn's sch**** ist... Gratz zu über *zwei Miliarden* Klicks! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bZkp7q19f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4b9wI3KPpvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/user/shakiraVEVO


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robin Trower - Sweet Wine Of Love


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Devils Creek - th3rds


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXottBGAQp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Shontelle impossible


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0lIlROWro8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DAVID GARRETT | Viva La Vida | Video


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHV7xTW1P8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x73y1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjHMOfwv_Yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19621890

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Within Temptation - Memories

Within Temptation - Jane Doe

Links: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhzJO34SCoc / http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmOiIs_v6EE


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xs39y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23v9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5qAfDYIDeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




From Ashes to New  - My Fight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5281024/Michael_Jackson_Give_In_To_Me


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

Jason Derulo The orher Side.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XxoLRMkYN00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xjyh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

What a wonderful world - Playing for change :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddLd0QRf7Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier das Original :
What a wonderful world von Louis Armstrong :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2VCwBzGdPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5921505/Dannii_Minogue_Who_Do_You_Love_Now


----------



## Disneyfreund (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kann ich nur jedem weiterempfehlen.

Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygen 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hD4KMp22jBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygen 4:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_I2ch8_TXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/73093719

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling - Just Dance 4 (Pop-Musik-Mashup)
Just Dance 4 - Lindsey Stirling - YouTube
Lindsey Stirling & Megan Nicole - Starships
Starships - Lindsey Stirling and Megan Nicole (Nicki Minaj Cover) - YouTube


----------



## clown44 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnQcExGaEvk


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling - Child of Light
Child of Light - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMiDhmL_zFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGSrlrgyurw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhb0YwImaLg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VARboWFOldA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ivan Rebroff  - Eine weisse Birke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x18swy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Cure - Friday I'm In Love - tape.tv


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/10935627

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap2J9RbXaP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23534493

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpkGvk1rQBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCbDVSwr_E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J294A-R1Cjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

America - Ventura Highway


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18151445

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seals & Crofts - Summer Breeze


----------



## Shaun-v9 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Callejon - Alles neu


----------



## locojens (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

W. A. Mozart - Requiem    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPlhKP0nZII


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1zpfj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joachim Kuhn Band feat. Jan Akkerman - "Orange Drive"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon - Circle Of Cysquatch


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2014)

Sara bareilles i choose you.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Godley & Creme - Cry


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qguvQzS1w7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fR245V5Un_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19035944

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samuel Barber - Adagio For Strings (Stu Allan Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVNPV5V6O24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQxEIgY6Log

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFqov8a9iL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKeu39ERS9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mndWQdnJG-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ben Nicky @ Ministry of Sound, London - 30th May 2014


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cz66xYVtST0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQJXu_NynZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grover Washington Jr.  - Come Morning


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xct9x3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXWI6ISkzlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marvinj (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KOLLEGAH - Alpha (Official HD Video) - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3UBOOZw-FE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1v0fq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LimeE - Sequence it baby..


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Molly Hatchet - Devil's Canyon  (hier noch ohne Haswell Refresh)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZJx5HyUkgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x70cb1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53590783

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8908960/Roberto_Blanco_Ein_bisschen_Spass_muss_sein_1972


----------



## Festplatte (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gleich The National in Hamburg.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COq2RouJ2tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96848895

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85005573

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38zmdwd5K3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez First Love


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Urban Nomad - Falling Into Blue

Urban Nomad - Between Two Worlds


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_tfq0qTDDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6LJoUo_tgA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMNgbISmF4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Addi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwoRZ02J1U4

Schlechte Soundqualität auf Youtube...


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60236276

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkGU6IDBOZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vbrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQMCEpbEWcA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35209106

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe als Kind viel Mario Kart 64 gespielt. Dementsprechend freue ich mich über solche musikalische Neuauflagen. Sogar mit Orchester.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhGMZwQr0Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXfbnS_BybQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jimmie Van Zant - Ronnie's Song


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzbXHxh9NGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pantera -Slaughtered


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - Forty Six & 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9D-QD_HIfjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fbqeT6-g-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

#TranceThursday @ Digitally Imported Trance


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aA2IRoPFIn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6THGqcBT_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7HJVr0ltoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9snY79WeunQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

In 2 Wochen in DD live


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9j4jIz8GMd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHr7itwVsMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj0Rz-uP4Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xgyt7l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb39kffYJho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blümchen - Boomerang


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7h5f

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

Milla - Love song.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Golden Earring Eight - Miles High live


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JBO - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben 

J.B.O. - Frauen

J.B.O. - Mei Alde is im Playboy drin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20bv3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9vRty6qwGzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xo2jxl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1akfj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiFBKCPJMbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGAVwQAmAHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2cq8e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBb3KZOnL7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohrwurm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTTvpCBExGY

btw: wie macht ihr das, dass der so das YouTube Video hier anzeigt?


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JJip8Wk0Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coil - Careful What You Wish For





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLNQPPvncek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8418223/Kraftklub_Songs_fuer_Liam


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klick


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ohrwurm
> 
> Da Tweekaz - Frozen (Disney Tool) (Official Preview) - YouTube
> 
> btw: wie macht ihr das, dass der so das YouTube Video hier anzeigt?


Indem man das "s" hinter "http" im Link entfernt, dann funktioniert auch "Video einfügen" (neben "Grafik einfügen").


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9590634/Cro_Traum?vd=true


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neal Schon - Love Finds a Way


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=748IjOdrjwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5aWFXutub0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIgnN0u9z1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-7knsP2n5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rO3gg2cVfxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion -Angels we have heard on high


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4aUr7dfA8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVvWxiP4_xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T9apksOv6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80CpDRFQ6BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPk1NdvplCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--_KyuZMsnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yckNmj0bX_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich finde die Vocals am geilsten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RI9wVgOO1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris - Summer


----------



## N00bler (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFh_pRSL5fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Dieser Track hat schon einige Subwoofer zum schwitzen gebracht.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2QlrxIkwjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3ySBAcIoxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QV8cOmsTdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ki8i7RzuHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAX7YYIOdTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49972076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQvkhIUGWv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Promo - Methamfetamine


----------



## debalz (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56Zq7AK24Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xqzdx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_E0bvOPTRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOBc5jsfyiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrbHjsQC2zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Ashes to New - I Will Show You


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHoDAm9IXqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsG8rHsFY-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93056620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SU6Luxr3UNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## XP1500Monster (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Disturbed - Asylum


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82317772

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDim8_dBphE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neal Schon - Love Finds a Way


----------



## N00bler (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdQ_GW7fRUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Metacafe
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Metacafe. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zp85d4mKqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2VCwBzGdPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9XO6p3XZbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFYrTpwuMlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86636862

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PImOW08qi1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psycho Billy Cadillac - Song of the South


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## N00bler (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Bei dem Lied denke ich immer an den Bananen-Smiley


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11icqz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Baauer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4dIXt2D8zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfpQ6ievad4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T77XOp5oQdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3YEfhfRvdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFh_pRSL5fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kraftwerk - Die Mensch-Maschine


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Elstak - Rainbow In The Sky


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M5L4A5k3pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5W4k6vD2WY


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w82V4gsSW-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdnInZ-ETIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9O2Rjn1azc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9snY79WeunQ


----------



## ASD_588 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_RGaSV0KIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Joez0QIVhko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System of a Down - Aerails


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7VG79MfIdpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTgnDLWeeaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLTOc2TVAs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa0wn

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6E98ZRaU1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ny7vW6dgnUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0peTfMOdDoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g1T71PGd-J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6OQ6EQxMuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sPj0Ic8KQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDxwGwULpPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLXQltR7vUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NEc3bluGGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=we53TOJyt78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUYaosyR4bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCm7DbUty5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96848895

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOgMlSZSp3w


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uifuzx9TDVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EylsjEqvNKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9Ta22lnrCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online-spiele-mmo-free-play-etc/319289-sammelthread-tom-clancys-division-5.html#post6509435


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xozgv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sabaton - Heroes Album


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/48790909

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oTjHkaODDQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wcq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jazzmopper J — **** the Charts  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRzgT7cuYK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_AmkmqYEarw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZB-smS9q3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eE-ykBhT2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Honor for All" by Jon Licht and Daniel Licht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyTCtbYNzRg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlNhD0oS5pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HDcT8cre2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPoP_4R9Btk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZDosyfrXUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMi9ZwzEzBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## derPate (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Vamummtn - Es Ist Haas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYkbTyHXwbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYk3vPXEv6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ghost Inside - Unspoken


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29881655

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhG8zC4npsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ_BoOlAXyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lee Ritenour - Night Rhythms


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gww9_S4PNV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik9qunsZZtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG7qIT_iXkY


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VT-p5wYcb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_L-bk2UcO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzF1DZ23ZgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=si0yh8_HMk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lee Ritenour - 6 String Theory [Full Album]


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmnDXRJ7btE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 http://vimeo.com/m/96811608


----------



## 442 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/igapromotion/rise-against-i-dont-want-to-be-here-anymore

Der erste Song aus dem neuen Album


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MisterLaggy (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alligatoah- Trostpreis


----------



## Yam2k (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die ersten Singles aus Joels neuem Album (while(1<2)) 

deadmau5 - Avaritia

deadmau5 feat. Colleen D'Agostino - Seeya

deadmau5 - Infra Turbo Pigcart Racer

deadmau5 - Phantoms Can't Hang


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqu132vTl5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y59hlmuTKLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW_y31bRW3M


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wg54v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## debalz (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukrk5yr3Dy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjyZKfdwlng


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1zph5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## InGoodFaith (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/matoma-official/the-notorious-b-i-g-old-thing


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_lbSjDwEks


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jy2x

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vh_3zdmaHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KletBo8lds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/4200700

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - ..to Be Loved


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXZW-mGbeHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0guMwxm6hHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hanne Boel - Broken Angel


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUMqqVOlJBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69466864

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DI8kZu2rcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail - Awolnaiton Klasse Track


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Sail - Awolnaiton Klasse Track



Auf jeden Fall 

Finde es immer komisch, dass fast alle Leute bei diesem Lied erste den Liednamen und dann den Interpreten nennen. Fällt mir nur Grade mal wieder auf 

@t Pendulum - Painkiller


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYixMLigvAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall
> 
> Finde es immer komisch, dass fast alle Leute bei diesem Lied erste den Liednamen und dann den Interpreten nennen. Fällt mir nur Grade mal wieder auf
> 
> @t Pendulum - Painkiller


 
Liegt bei mir dran, da das so in iTunes angezeigt wird 

@T 

Bad - David Guetta 
Summer - Calvin Harris
The One - Aneta


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzVrqOBcOw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFF6kTO0jMs


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deichkind feat. Das Bo - Ich habe eine Fahne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9oo7wb7cw8#t


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbdZVZS6fcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USfsPTwSinw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fr3w (12. Juni 2014)

Cro - 2006
Egal was alles sagen ich finde ihn super, vor allem das neue Album


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

Jason Derulo Wiggle.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ehkl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## Disneyfreund (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend with Lindsey Stirling - All of me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNyzWagLcJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 1:20Min gehts los.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum hier bestimmte Members nur Texte posten, ist mir schleierhaft 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmUztSwXW4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

Chromeo - Jealoslus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mlahvvymkxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jddZRoeKcNw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/22085568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3TGn9i8VXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzVrqOBcOw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKz9udywg4


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2gDFJWhXp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBdSqk78nHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## fr3w (12. Juni 2014)

Left Boy's Coming - Left Boy


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCS0T-iqsV0


----------



## Yam2k (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ3mxHNUivQ


----------



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kraftwerk - Computerwelt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLmlNh_TPBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YV5WxgqTbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5BlbvZ2OvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rFoGVkZ29w


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11khp7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

UH - On the Rebound


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xrtmp6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1AiypRfTfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xm2hkz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raB8z_tXq7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtPQ_QJpFIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uY_-iAhsmiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zj4WbJv2rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eh6WPm6KkX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrizP (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yQ2K6yBH5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## jamie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Sung in the style of System Of A Down) - YouTube
Wirklich super Arbeit!


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9oo7wb7cw8#t


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LS8--HH95w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-hj6xP6zu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4uYxBO02YtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjcTd9RZA7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ben Harper - Don't give up on me now


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39995350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

George Benson - Down  Here On The Ground


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnf90p

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QlWpv958Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awvqIi427_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwjsy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2fqWsuys6s&feature=kp


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynhMQcKDOHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xA50oZTKqaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x9ufxt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qhYPVnpUQs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT3ttkF-lCw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/47846276

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Echt zum hier, daß einige hier nur Doppelt & Dreifach was Posten müssen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x94ijx_JTns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## clown44 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHtJJ1Fgjs


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzVrqOBcOw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyE-s3uez0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## XP1500Monster (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVg28azacaM


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## fr3w (14. Juni 2014)

Meine Gang - Cro


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwkrNNeVTWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6SjyRLKy70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTG-bCMG05E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gun's N' Roses - Knockin On Heavens Door


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gPdiJr77H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYixMLigvAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8Jyo26kGAQ


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vh_3zdmaHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12537740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCbDVSwr_E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fsbIbAt_mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lz5ApGtIxbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## Suebafux (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy6MpsDPKts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GurkREc-q4I


----------



## coroc (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M81CHCBcwqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8f3odmUTRqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyUJKSY_rGA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCjhgiVnYDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oncmL69ZEJ8


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2bFsfWiFdM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LROaoDYJKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## YuT666 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgLoFEU5mI8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnw33

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9oK6MQPBdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCbDVSwr_E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QJKJL2Df90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66mUk_eE3lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CK-JagaorM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcDgEtET1Dw


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXZW-mGbeHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4y87BwqtXt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MiW2GYfSwqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SiGnAi845o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDhzZ7jAUKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KErHjXpsfwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Album fetzt wie Sau! 

Keys To The Kingdom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ciNQ-VIGjA

Guilty All The Same
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSpprrVHe8Q

Rebellion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWZklqefmzw


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metro_ Last Light OST_ Portishead - Machine Gun (Teaser Music)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1476661/Jennifer_Rush_80er


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Hänschen (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich weiss nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber:

 Ich kann mit meinem Audials Programm von einer Magazin-DVD einstellen dass es zB. 50 Lieder eines Senders aufnehmen soll.
 Dann nehm ich einfach mal soviele Lieder eines besseren 320k Senders auf, ich hab damit einen ganzen Schwung guter Dubstep Musik auf der Platte


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon - Circle Of Cysquatch


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiiGYvujy3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlLKNxDbsi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bryan Kearny - Kearnage 57 @ afterhours.fm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imYJpr09IgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## esprimopc (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

King-Kollegah


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für Seite 1337 auch ein 1337-Lied 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efmSQrnx7WM


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## Suebafux (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0JJfkf-VTI


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZuSaudKc68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best of Hans Zimmer - The Da Vinci Code - Chevaliers de Sangreal


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sly & Robbie - Smoothie


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heino - Sonne


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Wort heißt Nukular!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrHFeilLzas&feature=kp


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OneRepublic - Love Runs Out
 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pmi0XqTlEY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGcA9OQT3pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Myeuxo_ddlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Staind - Break The Cycle (Full Album)


----------



## jamie (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve Morse band - Tumeni notes - YouTube
Primus - Mr. Krinkle - YouTube
Primus - Tommy The Cat - YouTube
Stevie Salas - Tell Your Story Walkin - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1thiZX3fJRI


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcACvjXuclA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## clown44 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brwD1xlI92g


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2zgB93KANE


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OneRepublic - Love Runs Out​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6liQCU6rOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubtCUt9IjHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2014)

Jason Derulo Bubble Gum.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKTg3Wg1keg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EylsjEqvNKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2014)

Avicii - dont wake me up.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Velvet Revolver feat. Axl Rose - If The World


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xs8sk5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/1502683

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGcT5dNkZao


----------



## clown44 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AacU5ZCxtRM


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-miLbYrpdvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

House of Lords - Precious Metal


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Los Angeles Is Burning


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWoHT4dvWQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tLsZa7wk6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aSc9DXeB9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Framinator (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - The Quickening


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xiwia

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheCGamer (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloud Boat- Hideaway 

Ich feier Cloud Boat einfach.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blacktop Deluxe  - The Wine


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6o8x5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Naked And Famous - All Of This


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O24AipZ-buQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

House Of Lords - Million Miles






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Va6gk6GYgfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffOhhdvrGgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i96hF5xGkaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrgSzcctUyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxDDHDXlzOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCxvk1b_EII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnhDIGTldho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcy7xf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qft73Yiouso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Se_QtwTo_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-7knsP2n5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xlnjee

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## kero81 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Wmp0qWX_I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Q3Wmp0qWX_I


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbf_jWtrlGQ


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZjHY5F7gNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTA6I6hn-z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flWP28y2cyw


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ndj5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kiske & Somerville -  End Of The Road






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MI3OgbJS6oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FBaxEUkjbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KA_KdRhG9OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



- Nightwish: Beauty of the Beast - (gerade kein Link parat)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7cqsIxaBoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsVcUzP_O_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Se-QYEgAU8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vh_3zdmaHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xu82ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx0YHiUn_OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2cu7d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kiske/Somerville   - Second Chance


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNBIcqHIpPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NJ_nzOckOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/88242744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USfsPTwSinw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmduDP-JNLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yW92SOMxpuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSzpOUwiLkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etviGf1uWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvgZkm1xWPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-GjbFeOCTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff4KTCn3mHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ausgezeichnete Spielesoundtracks kombiniert mit Rock oder Metal:

Little V Mills - Dust An Elysian Tail Abadis Forest "Epic Rock" Cover
https://soundcloud.com/littlevmills/dust-an-elysian-tail-abadis

Little V Mills - Metal Gear Rising Final Boss Theme "Epic Metal" Cover
https://soundcloud.com/littlevmills/metal-gear-rising-final-boss

Little V Mills - Chrono Trigger Lavos "Epic Rock" Medley/Remix
https://soundcloud.com/littlevmills/crono-trigger-lavos-epic-rock


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGxwoITmrYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chickenfoot   - Come Closer


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGcA9OQT3pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8EQHfv7wm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burning Rain - Too Hard To Break


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burning Rain - Too Hard To Break


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1cf2m

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immer wieder diese Wiederholungen


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex Syndicate


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ZZ TOP - Recycler [Full Album CD]


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBhxvVNuADY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Little V Mills - FTL-Theme Epic Rock Cover
FTL Theme "Epic Rock" Cover by Little V Mills on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75674486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90250169

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Outfield - It Ain't Over [Full Album]


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23750397

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hSHff_DbXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94680103

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YYj0W2S63c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80193433

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3a4OTh2Y8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40745228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLhYxLE8uCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gamma - Mayday


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DFHwqc31po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gamma - Mobile Devotion


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2zpA5dvUl4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtOoeDPc9uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## TheCGamer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robot Koch- Happy People


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LDZwD7pxp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5f9-b-Zfnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpfhcljJ9bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cra94lYdsko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21a7r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OneRepublic - Love Runs Out - tape.tv


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4gHnudJ2IM


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Addi (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvC2LRTR8UI


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oncmL69ZEJ8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0T3FFrHtLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0VEPYYHB5s


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJW2K2M0jwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsYp9q3QNaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lokiovwav50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater - 09 The Dance of Eternity [Instrumental] - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ImI9uvKX1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

New Piano RnB Pop Instrumental Beat Music 2013


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mi8XSJWz1R4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42BAJlrhtSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzAO9A9GjgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPk1NdvplCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Detest - Twisted's Darkside Podcast 127
https://soundcloud.com/twisted-events/twisteds-darkside-podcast-127


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFs71DkvGMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mottekus (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Sterling - Take Flight


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50677442

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Frage mich nur, wie oft der eine User hier das Video von Pharrell Williams - Marilyn Monroe noch posten möchte


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAuCXTtrNhk


----------



## derPate (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wu tang clan - reunited


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NO_fx1WshCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXD274JmbZ4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMI0WudRDF0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK_eQImKnPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YjSHbA6HQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jdjtqu3XK4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - The Streets of America

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPRNLXFk3Zw


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## Framinator (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Struck A Nerve 

Bad Religion (Music Video's) [1993]. Struck A Nerve - YouTube


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYU-8IFcDPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9bZWqYvW_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcs5PRxEXq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein echter Geheimtipp!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2wtH9V6cYM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p29MG7wn4F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqBpNAC73wE


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvsgYBDKpOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin BieberLive My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yTVWXYctoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## sensit1ve_ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlkgHrXMvyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VDIhKTlL-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53590783

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqC3xTa3ugo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Doubt - Just A Girl


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## -Ultima- (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

â™« Best Progressive Trance Mix 2014 Vol. #2 [HD] â™« - YouTube

Die Playlist läuft die ganze Zeit, leise, im Hintergrund


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWhKywCowf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für 4,99 bei Amazon. Für mich das beste Album der Jungs!


----------



## clown44 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## Memphys (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzTdBJUHO8

Edit: Wieso funktioniert es nicht? ._.
Edit2: Beim dritten Mal hats geklappt... wieso auch immer.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66880560

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVmjKHkgxis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Addi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGnKpE4NCI


----------



## informatrixx (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrBpewHG-wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4qx9ayPl60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_V1mBceM9o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cwXtfU0Uvo


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUGwYuRQkcI


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSbyIfDmb4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XHuHjqfqwk


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vj2IGteZWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/3859595/rea-garvey-wild-love/


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0d4DRioGjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-5lQNxcmOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQKkuGJQh6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKCJ-rvXZbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0jJciojM0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRDqtdSpmLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## informatrixx (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IiUL_vWs5IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftPuNjFNMoA


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"It´s quiet, too quiet"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MwxrZL7V0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe das WiiU Starfox, kann diesem Titel ebenbürtig werden. Ich habe mein Lylat Wars erst letzte Woche wiederrausgeholt und durchgespielt.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnpedrrWH6E


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-sk6iRyu6M


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## wievieluhr (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Booka Shade - Body Language,

DJ Premier - Classic

Method Man - Uh Hu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-C3NlpaCFgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDvr08sCPOc


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Qs2HQSIKY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimitri Vegas, Like Mike & Moguai - Mamooth (Coone Remix) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X12-Aa12bCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np-3nZe12vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie oft willst du eigentlich Jennifer Lopez - Papi noch posten Mr. Zeus 
Aber so kommt man ja auch auf seine Beiträge


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich hoffe ein bisschen Eigenwerbung ist hier genehmigt  

Warning: Contains Bangers! Mix #11


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTLS3CCmciQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzQET7qwXJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lesen kann er auch nicht


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. Juni 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ein bisschen Eigenwerbung ist hier genehmigt
> 
> Warning: Contains Bangers! Mix #11



Bombe!  Gefällt mir echt sehr sehr gut, vor allem der Anfang und die Parts ab 12:10 und 17:00 in dem Dreh  Hier ist es vermutlich (ein wenig  ) aber Vllt machste mal nen Thread auf oder so oder wir schnacken mal per PN 
Türlich nur, wenn du auch Lust hast ^^


@T Kollegah- King, das ganze Album  und Pendulum - Painkiller


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISYKhc9foUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Winery Dogs - Time Machine Music Video (Official) - YouTube
The Winery Dogs - Elevate Music Video (Official) - YouTube

Nicht nur wegen Portnoy geil


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHXyHhngef4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMCKj6LDZ2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2013


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21ec0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G01ClDIVhDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JXuFM0lnXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/63868557

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7qoae

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Awesome *-*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5IfUiJ8Vvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ysukMfUuVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0ltWUqu8ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVyeNZCENZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Von _Infinity_ gibt's nur eine Version, das Original! Nicht diesen 2008/12/13 Remix-Käse! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DoY8FqbB6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdVgbBqafFk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4IjRRjzJdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=saD6JX_YyHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6Y6yjr_BOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7PbS6sdiZo


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIhZ2FUh7y0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=mIhZ2FUh7y0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYEVRHiB44E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7uPzZq0et8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## informatrixx (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0M8VIvqbpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1b7my

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga - Poker Face


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Music Instructor - Hymn. Old but gold 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOsMKwPiy1Y


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x73yqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6l8lgZpI4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2DTnOH_MGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x150bm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sYWaOrLdI


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2bmem

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17898000

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3WdXLSiP9w



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hartes Spiel, Spitze Soundtrack:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzIf1lNT7aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/exitusz/exitusz-vs-renso-terrox-live


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uriah Heep - Beautiful Dream


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


>


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0wi6ejMnOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GG8sGlUcvTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dragonforce - Through the fire and flames 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nVSYt3c0jw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6JYzOjglBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXMunExs7Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jX-LAjOrYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59323360

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was gemütliches am Donnerstag Nachmittag 


Kitten - G#





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y8dk24OPwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stratovarius – Nemesis (das ganze Album)

Kraftvoll und melodisch in einer edlen Komposition, wie man es von den Finnen kennt. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80193433

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Colourist - We Won't Go Home (The Jane Doze Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5Q0q_VyuXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bva8SDmWiHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpMnf1bxzEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aw4OVwRyTnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EWruiIjBmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys Its on again.​


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

Tiesto Red Lights.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1f2al

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna StaY.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJNgEZyEeh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBT3oDMCWpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_jWHffIx5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15don

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS_ux2H473I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuN6gs0AJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEJdfDD4dVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zg1VjxuJiio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Use For a Name - Couch Boy






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8GDf0Fym6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49tpIMDy9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bld_-7gzJ-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - Heroes from Our Past






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z875CLxj12E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Danger Line

Sind ein paar echt gemeine Sweeps drin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtOgwFzhlyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_Ta0oXRtxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## trigger831 (3. Juli 2014)

Volbeat - Doc Holiday


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Destrucitve Tendencies - Ibiza Goes Hard 2014 Warm-up 
https://soundcloud.com/dt_hardcore/twisteds-darkside-podcast-188


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXlP7PyaHdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Real McKenzies - Chip






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avYNv4NY0oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Framinator (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Punk Rock Song


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fV4DiAyExN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGKfrgqWcv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opU1urLhw50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9FmOc0ofGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXottBGAQp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/95282771

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpeuV_8imdI


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3lnpi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Marley & the Wailers - Babylon By Bus: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFB0337B370465B6D


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

Avicii dont wake me up.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé​


----------



## coroc (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6-tlCvVgLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## Memphys (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6QTwZDzak4

Und hoch die Tassen!


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outros kann man sich im Hintergrund mal ganz gut anhören (In diesem Fall bis 4:29).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLhr6NeFBL8


----------



## kero81 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gp51lt9kdA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=_gp51lt9kdA


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMSEm3xKMNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira - No


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Shontelle impossible


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYZqJr-14aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLv8N_rAf7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheCGamer (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The XX- Night Time(Synkro Mix)


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.universal-music.de/david-garrett/videos/detail/video:282560/viva-la-vida


DAVID GARRETT | Viva La Vida | Video


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hvi4iA3PnKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOgpdp3lP8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nlnoa67MUJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvf--10EYXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dRy9f9-d34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wR2XvP87d4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12990911

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Danger - Keep Away (Full Length)


----------



## clown44 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIYml22h61o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWi4SjihYGU


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dfZ9BXaNyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9suJyyb5uTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Yam2k (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJ3mxHNUivQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OP5EnaaYjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1yiqto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19831279

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5z5z4FoqZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWmKSgGcl_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0k_1kvDh2UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40305595

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## XP1500Monster (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJmnlkDALpw


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBOE1aUNZVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8U0Bu8a03I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xN3cJ8CsC28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrz0MYaC3Lc


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## wievieluhr (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stickybuds - Shambala 2013 
(der Shit  )
https://soundcloud.com/stickybuds/stickybuds-fractal-forest


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schade, hätte ein geniales no-Cut Video werden können, ala Massive Attack, aber ab 3:10 haben die's versaut! 

Trotzdem schönes Feelgood-Video! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPRjCeoBqrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_JGEfIY-3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKanlj4tRE4


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YOcA_2My9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgIVqIsQMBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyw8Vjm_0w4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Cyw8Vjm_0w4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdoWkLBN100

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_uGI0bjSc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## informatrixx (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frvg9hfJYBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-_ZasUeqSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSkyFQh3MH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCTYEl9jQuI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake - Sexy Back


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyVmjKRQRok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQf8pdc99B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex Syndicate


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/36481519

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAA-gr6Jo0


----------



## clown44 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1unz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12974576

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MT - CCL


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3fX2_bxEkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Doors - Live at the Bowl '68 XD

Kommt gerade auf ZDF. Kultur


----------



## neo3 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kiesza - Hideaway


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfgwrdYUQ2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxvpctgU_s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUvmaVgslqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZBIkpRdFMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^da hört wohl einer gerne Trance  


Calvin Harris - Summer (Diplo & Grandtheft Rmx)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7xfU6w6Po8

Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike - Mammoth - Coone Rmx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12-Aa12bCg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abZlWqVeLzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T8u-t4DmUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre eigentlich fast alles so lange es nicht so schrill wird oder einem Sturz in dem Orchestergraben gleicht ​ ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aD8IY7Q_n-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOykCYDMKBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmHMcKN8xlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM0-ZU8njdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIQn8pab8Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZit8YzbxFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-L3wj_HaMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7erMvROCaSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9HZe5vP5-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13M_AMIM7UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## XP1500Monster (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boxen aufdrehen und die Hütte wackeln lassen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOIl0-R-4Lw


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49tpIMDy9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cD9cBEaNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pharrell Williams - Marilyn Monroe on Vimeo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O92sSUQ_bks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTbLPvYBK7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITaj8AhYfhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjJIZBw6ZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-se32Ba8B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdAcu8SZBjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1yiqto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q8xvkjqeHQ


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_GITrFmZB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39995350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire (Kygo Remix) - YouTube

Was ganz entspanntes !


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Abufaso (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reece Low - Cannon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwycER_Kc0Q

Reece Low - Circus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On5_LG0KFLs


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12537740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> __ Vimeo
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hörst auch einen scheiß 

Prayer in C - Robin Schulz


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wasted - Tiesto


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



danyo23 schrieb:


> Du hörst auch einen scheiß


 Nicht nur das, der Postet alles 5 fach in kurzer Zeit 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YZvlQ_R0hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, der Postet alles 5 fach in kurzer Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Unglaublich 


Party Up - DMX


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98zmDFMlWFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myKvdzkYvoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.O. feat. U-Jean - Komodo


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBon00jon10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pESK87BCn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12537740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96428092

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiore9Z5iUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srjL6J3URis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JaniZz (10. Juli 2014)

2 PAC - i aint mad at cha


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Oll_ZaE-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## danyo23 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np-3nZe12vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNLHxU5n4Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14PBYVZYTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBhxvVNuADY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTURPoqso8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqfQnD_MMe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demi Lovato
Really Don't Care feat. Cher Lloyd


----------



## Yam2k (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gareth Emery - Drive

( https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJda-akpmjb5_0x-QRFPR96vXGMIjNSTO )


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## danyo23 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Hamburg


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Sunshine Live


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Bremen 4


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHWW6hufi88

Forever us against them all!

Ich liebe STYG einfach


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFbLXkfCYLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Body Crumbles






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ8CXG7Y4rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bane - Final Backward Glance






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dknrYxMhWdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

--> Coldplay
A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bane - Don't Wait Up (Full Album)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rENKYdxEByY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demi Lovato
Really Don't Care feat. Cher Lloyd


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-V-xqf3LGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stq78ASf1UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRcXVZFlSWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga - Mami


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wohlstandskinder - Kein Radiosong






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmJiMeU2DoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





The Wohlstandskinder - Es gibt keine Balladen mehr 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heO0nOdP-Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHMy9GJ0twI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbgARbwJVck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_iIPX5fp2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JByDbPn6A1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sevendust - Shine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hB_lIwNqMO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z3gkq_gWL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Es ist echt an der Zeit, das ich mal wieder Supernatural gucke.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMSEm3xKMNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjiBEWwe9MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSKkYRYXS38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B19hw0RSfMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigentlich mag ich ja kein Deep House, aber das ist Wahnsinn 

Sander van Doorn & Firebeatz - Guitar Track (Sam Feldt Remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nsqrh6gC5c


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3BJlOpayWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn du schon jeden zweiten Post ausmachst in diesem Thread hier, dann vermeide doch bitte Doppelposts.  

Das hör ich gerade 

!Bangers! - Bitches be like Rambo: Mix #12


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Och du armes Mädchen, habe ich dich etwa verletzt? -.-

Nun jetzt:

-> Deep Dish - Flashdance


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiSTvK-nC_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mh9ZVeN1yr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jknGK2UeF-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAujNUJBVzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kush - Dr.Dre feat.Akon,Snoop Dog


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Och du armes Mädchen, habe ich dich etwa verletzt? -.-


 Und du poste nicht den selben Song wie z.B. Pharrell Williams - Marilyn Monroe 5 bis 8 fach in kurzer Zeit. Das geht hier einen auf den Pinsel 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk30a0qsVIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja dann schau nicht hin! Ist immerhin die Musik die ich derzeit höre. 










__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39958834

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRZgtDSqcqY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uv46RtMXGI

Am 29. ist Konzert im Statti, ich bereite mich schonmal drauf vor


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja dann schau nicht hin! Ist immerhin die Musik die ich derzeit höre.


 Das nächste mal werde ich einen Mod darüber Informieren.Du solltest dich an die Forenregeln halten.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-uyWAe0NhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jam & Spoon Feat. Rea - Be Angeled 2014 (Jam & Amfree Rework)


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das nächste mal werde ich einen Mod darüber Informieren.Du solltest dich an die Forenregeln halten.




Wenn es dir so eine große Freude bereitet, bitte. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQ-bl4gjaaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3xSK1A2OngE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GGdep3k9lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClLYw2XZodk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUn-5WPDsVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29092926

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsImOXyU1xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir so eine große Freude bereitet, bitte.


 Es ist mir eine große Ehre.Mods sind Informiert.



__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6l5gp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wC90dR7Lb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxlInX-JGiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

U96 - A night to remember


----------



## Dee7734 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zuvor: Creedance Clearwater Revival - Looking out my Back Door

Jetzt: Millencolin - Home from Home

als nächstes: Deathklok - Murmaider


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chaly Lownoise & Mental Theo - Hardcore Feelings / Wonderfull Days


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cd_sg7LQFEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4BQsTxLnrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHivHhW0Clw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nitrogenetics - Mu-sick


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EylsjEqvNKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cMBh8P1m9Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eben:
- Nachtklang - it´s a fine day
Jetzt:
- Absolute Beginner - Hammerhart


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LAjeatmb1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lily Allen
Our Time


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THXAzcS8veA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Camel - Live in Chile (2001-Full Show)


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbK33TX6T3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schlumpf666 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das lied gibts nur als hintergrund zu dem video, also nicht wundern... ist trotzdem cool für die kleine band. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW_TbhiJPvc


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7NKlQh-_KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElX7x_qNUYQ


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/67081182

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsDHtzx6tI


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vgy8vOzl-po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h5AzZYXWllA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


und hier das geniale Video dazu... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19127082

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91aYbNafDy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kHDwc78uTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk48xRzuNvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8WLa6umgdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYwNo5QJws8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-diB65scQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3mYAGehBFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oLclkP9x_68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/70106028

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfU7HDQNQhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29881655

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXTClRHYcmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGcA9OQT3pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmH8Qd3nZvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kann man nicht deutschland nicht direkt anschauen. 

Steve Aoki, Diplo & Deorro - Freak (feat. Steve Bays) [Official Music Video] - YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-X6qF7sF9eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRqCOIsTx8M


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTYD_kN7rPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warren Zevon 

A quiet normal Life Best Of ( US Release )

Der Mann war einfach ein Genie....


----------



## coroc (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXIHPOV2yl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lInkcvQv2hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSTivVclQQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mz6EijdvyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling ' Crystallize ' Dubstep Violin


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcYWCe1cIg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28FiKE28KD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39995350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MvXMxwcAQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMSEm3xKMNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0NlXKPaqZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2CbWm0lT2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fear Factory - Drones


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnufQVpiE70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/3826770

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSUIygIaS_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APFNh5EFkJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRo426va26I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh9Q6BGGU50


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW_KuKPS9LM


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9xMkiPJeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjNn4bbbgSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPpUOfTc4Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78017170

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LX2SkUeLo5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiSfTyrvJlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NJqUN9TClM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61rFY4VPADE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trieb01 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Budapest from George Ezra


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

J.B.O. - Walk with an erection


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mnemic - The Eye on your back


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcYWCe1cIg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cB0gPpxFH4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0kYQicLCj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Keu-Ny-bsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqIxCtEveG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DE9IchvpOPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DvuHQ45a-U


----------



## YuT666 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5w-V0il29s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_RBxVpM_AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZka3E37k6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VlBuJmgowc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdQDXs75Ulo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29552620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O24AipZ-buQ


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-Ko7VY5qmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DQuXDlmZaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spiele gerade To the moon. So ein trauriges, emotionales Spiel. Sollte man aber gespielt und gehört haben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvEXqjnuQww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QfPDmzpC2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsrfovOPcjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MU_pyWO_7fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloodhound Gang - Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37XFwtYU2OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqZceAQSJvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Within Temptation -- Faster Musik Video - MyVideo

Within Temptation - A Demon's Fate Video - MyVideo
Within Temptation - Stairways To The Skies


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carlos Santana feat. Gloria Estefan - Besos de Lejos


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbAGJTB4X9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTyPHVPAq7c


----------



## coroc (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das rockt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_57e0mUcAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7JhQnnFgf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25213372

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWaB4PXCwFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## Rodian (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49zcOtd6HuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMnjF1O4eH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schade das einige User hier wie Zeus18 diesen Thread hier verkommen lassen, immer alles Doppelt und 8 fach posten 
Aber so kommt man auch auf seine Post


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D´Agostino - L´Amour Toujours


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_TjI_g1cz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... läuft zZ. von PC im Hintergrund


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1qEBgwdVV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q66v9kv1F24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KasR2lVvr2M


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Skrillex Syndicate


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geforce  - wo hast du denn den alten Hippie ausgegraben? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awY1MRlMKMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dBt3mJtgJc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nG9IOZqGHdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQZbk410pt4


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96811608

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVZckembcj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32214540

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juli 2014)

Anita Latifi - Nobody was higher

(Hört es euch nicht an!  Ihr werdet mir danken ^^ )


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZVLp19jang


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.universal-music.de/david-garrett/videos/detail/video:282560/viva-la-vida


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZLNigZba7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/cvltnation/04-scourge?in=cvltnation/sets/slave-house-demo


----------



## clown44 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yPHMZpumkU


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppg4gL3kaek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1TNLU-ydLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLC8y_myEZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnT4w2s0OT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JOHNNY WINTER HIGHWAY 61 - YouTube

ist gestern im alter
von 70 jahren verstorben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uvVYghF7MaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KgbIlOvnZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFzOQQzARbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Sinister Rouge


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xi5rh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Atozzio - Slow Down


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Better off Dead und 21st century boy.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iay9gyLNdBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRYNYb30nxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEgSFmdpDTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6vN9nadqtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNURfyfx72k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjlSiASsUIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xp6xHjHP5q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## -Ultima- (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlsvCvnWeu0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TY_AlrfB3U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - RIGHT IN


----------



## clown44 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lermqfhhJx4


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOgNg_Vld_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jermaine Jackson and Pia Zador - When The Rain Begins To Fall


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yng-EO_IJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SkcnVUpUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmkjt3AqCmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98702356

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIlB5sdi5VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZ6e_U0oz8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fmh1WJslGl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8f-arPWp2z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNdagpIgItw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-G1OTreju7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



  Must see


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPq56CUrmrU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LRCynXVxSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lG_ciGtbHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i96bmJvXrQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ca-d8ufmBVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPbaJoT24qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EWruiIjBmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVtcp8XHhOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nm_QilrHkh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ssyanpbnzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-p9K_Ieloo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag OST - Soundtrack


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypYkkDwJBxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wI_m3WNlotw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtk8ro_eJZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUe-UH5aD6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_vKOpnmCIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5u9Zf9e5x4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shBKTA3QIok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ZPPxZTMxA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvNf9T0yJhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-s8T59oPyEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUhPA5qIxDQ


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98001690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ting Tings - Hands


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-X7QZNWbjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## ActiveX (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Nobody's Perfect (Netsky Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj58nbn35bg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7CBEzVFs0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - - -​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbNfMRkan7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ - - -​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeVvtqCjyBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Gehtsemane
Nightwish - Passion an the Opera
Nightwish - The Riddler


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-FzY2lzPbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-KcX36L_nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqSXL4uK4JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1i_vMJ6ibrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ME8D7wciNtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VosFiY1SifA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JV4ZNZTXJlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q1JjbbkMok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfXBNQMj2SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iSHG_B4GhFg

Hera, koka, hasz, lsd


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U_RvUYINpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0e4Crth_Hb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heaven Shall Burn - Forlorn Skies


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59775538

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Therion - Adulruna Rediviva


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7ck-N8_gp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giwMVWR5ETA


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toto - Africa


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Invincible

Sehr geil beim lernem


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HUfCP7qpoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqqZ5QfWM2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4EC6UbihgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Glitch Mob - We Can Make The World Stop (Official Video)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## lakkuma (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre gerade auch Two Steps from Hell - Invincible


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64Vsibjikgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cd_sg7LQFEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtJRA6N7XZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAbNGe1PWoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmAh8qGKVqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2WnsBoJJKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cypecore - Sick sad little world


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85935709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edeSWX6V9yw


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pqC563bX_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ltv7Uy5DdkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loona - Bailando


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvkuFHlIiH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OUTn_Rhl4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVim3go8kso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5zEYdAOVDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0CdyH4Fi7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iU2JAlN6hsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hevUANvNGNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWP43gWEMfg


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heintje - Mama


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVAyz1vRZak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dio - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBTRtL-OcPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCyfADwHiWs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7QGn09pznU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwZznM3ICMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LfjBp1jwFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angie - Mutti


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5AhU12zC8fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## T'PAU (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hmm, wieso kann ich keine Dailymotion Videos mehr einbetten ("blabla kein Videostream bla")? 

Mark Forster feat. Sido - Au Revoir

edith...

dann eben von woanners 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90594939

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHddj38Xf8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

21 Guns - These Eyes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4ZsZm8sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrHFeilLzas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ny4FHpYhI6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRHc5HmFHg


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6124177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPZOmvu_MuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6lJ071MeKA


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvwYnbEniMg


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vicetone - End of New Years Mix 2013 [EDM]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nD-p8-k2PMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Unveiled






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNAoY5nemes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31875884

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aztTnUGisI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrjxKCBpd_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LX2OkZSk3Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7Uq-siP3so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2B3TlL16W2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A-lusion - Here We Are (Original Vocal Mix) [HQ Preview]


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ysDV9POBXE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bc5WhQjwTWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_1jra9HzKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhZdL4JlnxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## GreenFreak (25. Juli 2014)

http://youtu.be/skKVRWlr7fQ


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGYaxYaxD_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLC8y_myEZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dFz10R529g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/97443300

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXXVMcyy_Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUvmaVgslqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNvaLVSnTRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34611843

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

Ariana Grande - Problem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zt3KvuAr8Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp2KqZf_ZiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cibZydv3XLM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2FjPxY8siA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp0J_Sv_Q3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrDave (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJkm5R40Hj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8WLa6umgdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Lounge Act


----------



## informatrixx (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

heartbreaking 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCC_b5WHLX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

House _ Paris Blohm - Fire In The Sun (Ft. Ilsey Juber)


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdXWmWkhtP8


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIQn8pab8Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM0-ZU8njdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wsMEj2ZfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15oWDh02K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3yqTSruwIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0Spl1cOf-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn6-c223DUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk1j4cr9fXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyC-wR6HI4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/46331308

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will.i.am - Scream & Shout (Bootleg by DJ Beatshunter & Stein)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3sdy2odzP9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNyL7-obeao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSLTkt94bXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHX34uMNXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI


----------



## clown44 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzGnX-MbYE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii 'Levels' Skrillex Remix [FULL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8lSKVcFY3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfWQr9ViE_I


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVRAmcRJ41g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NtXXv21_AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuN6gs0AJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9fcmDhcHxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93056620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS_ux2H473I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psDTiUV0PNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75674486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_88hm1V4yFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-Rb8ZtiNPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Infinity 2012


 


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist der "dislike"-Button wenn man ihn braucht? Es gibt gar nicht genug Kübel in die ich  könnte bei diesen Infinity-Remixes von '08 und '12!
Manche Songs sollten lieber unangetastet bleiben, "Infinity" ist einer davon! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DoY8FqbB6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tja Musik ist eine Welt für sich​ ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjNUn79tAi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1wQwNcU_cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7e02lc9VV60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ Listen or Close your Ears​


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist - Megamix 2013 (Official) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8Qz-d5ggrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0uWxB0JkFo


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsQ0gxv9OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100964728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dTExOrm6mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zu meiner Stimmung :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eP89PN9BCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxGa2NHzhm0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eOynoF5vFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56gpwl6cohc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sandro Silva ft. Quintino - Epic


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bn6hF_dCgGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8f-arPWp2z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QImiW20bjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SKFwtgUJHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2euju

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ella Henderson
Ghost


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJt0L6tIu3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nuvPeNno5U


----------



## coroc (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxaFtmH3dss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8O-PWmzc5Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcXS58AjfWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU9-uY_32uA


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw0xdRDickg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6zYaQURkIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utEGrtLwdMs


----------



## timetoremember (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kjr7US2Z9aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Woo-ee-oo, I look just like Buddy Holly.
Oh-oh, and you're Mary Tyler Moore.
I don't care what they say about us anyway.
I don't care 'bout that.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARMuHtY2HaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ATB - Let u go


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwkdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x22rmr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT_NFCw-4JA


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AoUDbti7Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zECpYGm41O8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzw6j1mAnsQ


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vh_3zdmaHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xg5fx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z6IKbVtLv8


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scorpions - Wind of Change


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lee Clayton - I Ride Alone


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIlHsacsQDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Hallelujah  Shrek Song


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnsQB30zouY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tischi89 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnHFXVM4-7w


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me (live bei tape.tv) & Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar (live bei tape.tv)


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGQT1X8cYO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snj0OMd-3kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21qqf6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHE5N7VypgM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fC469I-jBkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSRUoEqRAVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hk21ZQ5MQ9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jYuMsFV2ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6uD77EIf4Y


----------



## Kinguin (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klasse nen Musikthread - ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen hier 

Nelly Hey Porsche


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12b47

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LmAYsj9jiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brqR-UrVS-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G19TWqolIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4nWy8pmIM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Styx - Suite Madam Blue


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Lindsey Stirling hat mit Crystallize die 100.000.000 geknackt *
*Glückwunsch*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6vSf0cA9qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa1sz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OO2PuGz-H8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x71ja

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1d9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klingande - Only God Can Save Our Souls


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-ldldyT0Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbPdcgdduqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXmDHbyoCSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_AzwgCCjjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P51LunEV3Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwwRtXqM5IE

Ich liebe diese DVD


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huNejF17gzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Groove Coverage - You


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

Jason derulo - the other side.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I65ZARucotc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4471t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0rLfhjdu22o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

The Black eyed peas - shut up.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1mt3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schönes Lied zum entspannen und abschalten  Leider nur mit ProxTube möglich anzuschauen, da es in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23vyuh36VD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3fzlm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xos46

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNnaxGFO18o


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oz4pLSw2oKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dphpDdfZUGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bysD5pKE4p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/101587503

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSh6SQd8UrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-o4-9toOBEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enMPQSkCd4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFDP0o5ujP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xB78k3sAf6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:
*Within Temptation* (wieder mal ohne Link, weil diese Band vom Youtube-Gemastreit sehr stark betroffen ist) *- Dangerous*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI9lo5BRJmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8Ojjn35kP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/24153153

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMcDg2HwOnM


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCQyNjfW7Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ov2x

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4O5epRZ_Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/44701323

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nix Papi. Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60236276

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Zko7pBeHkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Drum & Bass] Doctor P feat. Jenna G - Neon (Kicks n Licks remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13mwgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=varEnzEsfaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkrieKlRnL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xs7h7q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/62012894

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSTivVclQQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xe1ap

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMSEm3xKMNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PpEurU0pSg


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xz9DX_VMXdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64572907

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Placebo
A Million Little Pieces


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RjHVQfwp2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zeus dreht auf, hast eh keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7_foo7rE3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Zeus dreht auf, hast eh keine Chance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wird das hier jetzt ein Battle? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtln3CvsreM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



<> schrieb:


> Wird das hier jetzt ein Battle?


 
Zeus ist für mich kein Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jxzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x28ylb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Cure - Friday I´m In Love - tape.tv


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTOWDnOLPtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iW1jxJ6ISks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwkdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sandro Silva ft. Quintino - Epic


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-TorkK-x6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1828c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Frage mich, was der Zeus hier im Forum eigentlich sucht. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, daß er mal einem User hier geholfen hat. Der kann nur Musik posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzbuyMSCki0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x57eir

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGSrlrgyurw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa31i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2385p

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nottulner (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madball - Stand Up NY


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXFBXSPk6JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkAvCHkztM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_B0rsl2m1CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSftsANfKk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNrjN2AYIY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDxpdFKuGb4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LIJ9X-6DQ-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdKgvrGW2iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qObzgUfCl28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXZaNLr1HjI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pl15PlIXHIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5uQMwRMHcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWXYnW2Um68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m65jhGwtWrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PDMmKY0QxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizuki (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dragonforce - The Game *-*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fb7F3SU5BRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zATqOWba5Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10jp2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EylsjEqvNKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvptv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xu4uz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Natasha Bedingfield - Who I Am


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x9fi6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUNOZoucEZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/99300053

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68065690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95ued9C4Djc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xes20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krIus0i9xn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## ActiveX (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## clown44 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1yjsaj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/97457390

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1W_6DubDH5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5CoXCuHHMZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBSek9qTQhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-MgRkSh5Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVc8hXNoSyM


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w82V4gsSW-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz0FV9QS5tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbZ9uCQW1Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Who'll Stop The Rain


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

Henry Krinkle - Stay.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wkUW3wv4iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYtjZbjZbEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fu69KBR7RMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eM2W56tv2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2004 official remix 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiCiigrD9R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1990 orginal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Zxx3_wOCoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlOAMKTj0hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=512Od60Vihg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6FpUBIYtvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jiu8fBC8G4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqMl5CRoFdk


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcaOd9CnFYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Hk4GDD1_Q


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCbicziyB3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs5G5qPudzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_eMY2mlUCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9E-WasNzVpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54vP7fHrJT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7SkgiAm36M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kl6q_9qZOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjHlgrGsLWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyrFko0C5Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iEUxTmmU5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpiFDrFEGvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YWniR0lK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceon026 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KRS One - Sound Of Da Police - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jr66A4NDuYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfEr6KuToVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lf8YDLHQDE


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## k@k@nut (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfFhIblbANo


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eER4naNykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWKJmbmOOf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WdYt9VkVek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6kb5fvv6_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nix Waka Waka


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leider nicht vollständig wie im Titel angegeben, aber hey, besser als nichts... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HsNYWFX8ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VYZEs70KbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHhet5BCTmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDID_E0FDUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RisWH8iMLdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9bOsdHckhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow (live)


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alCM3tS3QFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35578200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61284857

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/72544493

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbJ_89g-AjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61284858

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## coroc (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiRnl9RKKz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHz-JqYRSu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2 der schönsten Balladen überhaupt


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18311415

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nVSYt3c0jw


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1n0e3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMIGQp4YhuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMOFKVlAtZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## ActiveX (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Peer Kusiv - Someone Told Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JQ3AD3Rp44


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SyKsBm5tdX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16la1h3gUxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nix Senorita


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdRxXID_b28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4J4PsIuV7zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKggnBh2Mdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoPnm7sG6QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Applaus für Zeus, der nur Musik posten kann


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpeUVCQv5YQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmPZVui37cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCPVLjrHDTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlxSYt9MBC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYTU9jMPdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlWgVdrnuhU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVlRQn6AMYs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMvE0yFnR0I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRD3b0jnPVE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O24AipZ-buQ


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kalenna - Stacks On [NEW RNB MUSIC 2014]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TWRNbs5bUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjlSiASsUIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2U1yh8e9HcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Könnt ihr auch noch was andres als ACDC posten? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## DP455 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13191958

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17ozSeGw-fY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAjI9MOVnS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Könnt ihr auch noch was andres als ACDC posten?


Klar können wir das  Frag mal Zeus warum der alles 200 Millionen mal postet. Sorry vergessen, der hat ja noch einen Kassettenplayer und hört alles doppelt gemoppelt 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x818ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Klar können wir das  Frag mal Zeus warum der alles 200 Millionen mal postet. Sorry vergessen, der hat ja noch einen Kassettenplayer und hört alles doppelt gemoppelt


 Was zeus postet interessiert mich aber nicht.  Von euch kommt manchmal was vernünftiges. 

@Alibi:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_57e0mUcAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I38N8XHJg8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei mir läuft grad das Album Handwritten von Gaslight Anthem


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Was zeus postet interessiert mich aber nicht.  Von euch kommt manchmal was vernünftiges.


 
Mich auch nicht^^  




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x22vic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft grad das Album Handwritten von Gaslight Anthem


 ... bin direkt mal bei YT draufgegangen; - klingt gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-x49_OVRoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(solange es nicht gesperrt ist ...)


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0


----------



## coroc (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSRqdEC9AcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xstk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Peter Fox - Fieber


----------



## coroc (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auch wenn das kommunisten waren - die musik ist trotzdem episch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6-tlCvVgLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vyf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Depeche Mode - No Disco


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z0JVH6e8O0

Alt aber immer noch sehr schön.
Absolute Empfehlung.

War bei This War of Mine dabei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2sgfr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60819272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3nEAmt5AZ8


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8985628/Costa_Cordalis_Anita_1976


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/48049457

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ghN8yhh-AU


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da ich gerade irgendwie das Bedürfnis habe mich zehn Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurückzuträumen, höre ich gerade den "Soundtrack meiner Jugend" - bin gerade bei Chuck angekommen. Dabei beispielhaft:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC-12aqNQes​
*schwelg*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21hio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRXGsPBUV5g


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAUAs_2-mv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Montreal - U-Bahnlinie 2


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsppkBQhnYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMbyeJaezIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pn6S7IJ3i_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBRsr7AAVbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2wzpfPFBlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zur Uhrzeit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRot9IjNSso


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oRNAYjdzEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hm, Stones da gefallen mir nur sehr wenige Stücke​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhbRlhQgj_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHQ_aTjXObs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUO_5EALZoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbgPF-xY1ks

@Doc: Also wenn ich 2 Bands nenne sollte, die mir uneingeschränkt gefallen, dann sind das AC/DC und die Rolling Stones


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJ9D0UHP7x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjzUtMHBbt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxaFtmH3dss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rC17h-epQIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xjgdny

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wievieluhr (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Stickybuds - Shambala 2013 

Geht doch nix über bissl Ghetto Funk


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azure Ray- Scattered Like Leaves


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x16f5fj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyz_2DEah4o


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x16f6gx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/42565181

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xou5qy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coming Home Skylar Grey


----------



## coroc (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0ee2oYT2Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/28677209

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUoUim7WGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus gegebenen Anlass: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAwVVALWQRo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26715820

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edqH0ofRQrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xd5he

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arO5a7b98wc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=arO5a7b98wc


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bP6aVG6L1w


----------



## T'PAU (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

argh, wenn man erstmal 'nen Ohrwurm inner Rübe hat... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtDPKJSsBgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAbM18siZSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hg-qvieRR5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sJL6iQf09U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0tMzflZ98w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCSGCAoy4jU


----------



## PCGHGS (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_W38wfsa4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMZlnB1jds4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQJ-uuF-qdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TAyjUVR7q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cG2XucnpBeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vleKhE3s9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw6yROv3TeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94481212

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carlss (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G2M0B_dsww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ltv7Uy5DdkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1uo0b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## coroc (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M81CHCBcwqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Turkish House Mafia - About the World.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76213014

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1zpfj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jürgen Drews - Ein Bett im Kornfeld.


----------



## coroc (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Jürgen Drews - Ein Bett im Kornfeld.


 Ernststaft? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUoUim7WGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Jürgen Drews - Ein Bett im Kornfeld.


 
Darauf brauch ich jetzt erst mal einen ordentlichen Schluck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fx0wvlithU


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6IQqb0gjgg


----------



## DP455 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8kNgsqWC6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMSEm3xKMNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GamI9FC8zcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Jürgen Drews - Ein Bett im Kornfeld.


 Dann lieber einen Korn im Feldbett
---​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmnLmRAhm8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8Xu4CE4na0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Ernststaft?


 Warum nicht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Darauf brauch ich jetzt erst mal einen ordentlichen Schluck


 Prost


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das richtige zum lernen 


Chris Lake ft. Jareth - Helium (Tom Swoon Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQTQxnXgYek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audien - Hindsight






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrHefoJA_Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87192668

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sick Individuals - Rock & Rave






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDpVxLgLuAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQWP_uXrhXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGK00Q7xx-s


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/cameo/word-up/USIV30400123


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## taks (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii - Hey Brother (Syn Cole Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXnBpxRCCys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

will.i.am feat. thatpower


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simple Plan - Fire in my heart


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pharrell Williams
Come Get It Bae feat. Miley Cyrus


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Doc Holliday - Faith In You


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Interstate Blues - Nineteen Eighthy Nine


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

> Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral].


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gY1OMXw-hFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R308aYVMOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_kn2rtuc4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MI3OgbJS6oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Peter Fox - Schüttel deinen Speck

Natürlich richtig laut!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhisbbpE6EY


----------



## Hardwell (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bysD5pKE4p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e77tLfkiVn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdtLCfEcPL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMqIuAJ92tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Rose LeAnn Rimes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IowAUvpLqwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-L3wj_HaMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xjh0go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfD7Dc-qhuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Henrix & Jakob Liedholm Ft. Zashanell - Close Your Eyes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Frjr3YXygg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wn9E5i7l-Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bZ9S7ZNrUQ


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LoQYw49saqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRg-aDBaVdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (8. August 2014)

Ant Music-DJ Hyper


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

And One - Unter meiner Uniform (Album "Magnet" 2014)


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-7xuCbtm7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_vKOpnmCIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTIBi5O3wiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PEYZ-eYuu4


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Y5hscIpcag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6Qn8IwPf8


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uL1q8GQGocM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Claire - Next Ones To Come (Virtual Riot Remix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLzgYU3fdnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uleKwJwOs6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Peysgott (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist - Incoming


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WG8Mrg-j4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzUAomfTLyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LK-_gbEHtb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rFoGVkZ29w


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cqZc7ZQURMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7ONp-GC7vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOZ1mCRBxn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcJJvRenq5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5DJESitVq0


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aaronic - Life [Available now on Moshbit Records]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQMpa2xUJx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22YgEsNi5Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tina Turner - The Best


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=50u9bxRwBJI


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxtpJrhAh94


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## MfDoom (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjhmKvCuC84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ein bestimmtes Lied zu finden: Das Lied ist neu und geht in Richtung Party. Dort wird kaum bis gar nicht gesprochen und die Melodie ist simpel. Es lief auch in den Charts. Es müsste das Lied sein, wo ein Junge mit verschiedenen Person sexuelle Bewegungen ausführt und die Decke immer wieder einstürzt


----------



## coroc (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ein vestimmtes Lied zu finden: Das Lied ist neu und geht in Richtung Party. Dort eird ksum bis gar nicht gesprochen und die Melodie ist dimpel. Es lief auch in den Charts. Es müsste das Lied sein, wo ein Junge mit verschiedenen Person sexuelle Bewegungen ausführt und die Decke immer wieder einstürzt


 Schreib das nochmal mit richtiger Rechtschreibung, dann könnte man auch verstehen, was du willst 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nBpLzNwkZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aAnLcQJJHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1siaVFlxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQa-b1HTgTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm-upHSP9KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TL3c_M6J8Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist - Fantasy Island 2013 Warmup Mix
https://soundcloud.com/angerfistmusic/angerfist-fantasy-island-2013


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UnBlst3T7bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMhwddNQSWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zD8KvL1aFNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRABGUpHuIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeyxErODn8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6b_h-C-h2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3U3bjgZew8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Libertines - France


----------



## kero81 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on-CuaGMveg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=on-CuaGMveg


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## Yam2k (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aly & Fila feat. Karim Youssef - Laily (Photographer Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLa2kgjGOUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rhSzcj157Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



coroc schrieb:


> Schreib das nochmal mit richtiger Rechtschreibung, dann könnte man auch verstehen, was du willst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, habe das am Handy geschrieben ... verbessere es gerade ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## coroc (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Stelle, ab der Labrie und Dominici beide Singen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRlQ_qKPAAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxcU3ibVPno


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kelly Rowland - Kisses Down Low


----------



## Yam2k (10. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bryan Kearney LIVE @ Electronic Family Amsterdam July 2014


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXkmFIKvht4


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mishon Ft.Problem - Luckiest Man (Prod.by A-Mix Production)(Selfmade Urban Crew)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2eu4x

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Version mit Run DMC ist cool, die ohne noch besser, da groovy. ^^

Advanced Dealers - Twisted's Darkside Podcast 044


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkmfd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25alc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23232241

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xz4fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFvRvSxsW-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2bdrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1rs8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## Yam2k (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

London Grammar - Wasting My Young Years (Solarstone Pure Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0oxvomQv7iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## taks (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tritonal ft. Jonathan Mendelsohn - Satellite






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpRuttkQSbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOHT7e5K59Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cd_sg7LQFEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## taks (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was anderes 


Nina Hagen - Du Hast den Farbfilm Vergessen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9b2ifwqlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrNmqkMIK94


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

will.i.am feat. thatpower


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSdt2wzZEzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzQ_HD08y_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNXeFuBxkww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zomboy feat. Lady Chann - Here to Stay (Portanexus Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvnkAtWcKYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOgpdp3lP8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvNf9T0yJhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## PCGHGS (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJiTp2gPkDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8z-qP34-1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6pkb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34HK44CeSMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1x82r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDETZCovp1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EcHiRaK (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta feat. Kaz James - Blast Off


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7dld

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmJz6P7XX_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFJ9gZotK7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

One fu faces Slow R&B


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ5iXvz9iW4


----------



## kalle340 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum entspannen:
Canon in D
Bob Marley - Buffalo Soldier


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11ss6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vd2r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

<The Rose LeAnn Rimes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40583138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## EcHiRaK (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero feat. Anouk - Feet on the Ground


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wbu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18123633

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - RIGHT IN


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21clm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTQyyOYRCxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmjWz4qKScc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW5uLm3lOac


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Thriller


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raV7CHjX5Hs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzv6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2sysy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sFlBJ1Jk3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93777219

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pyuiLl6h-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xrrrlb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17ei1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQJXu_NynZc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7lj3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17795566

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Judas Priest - Hellrider


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sind gerade 80er Wochen hier im Thread....???? Dann mach ich auch mal mit, gab ja teils geniale Musik/Melodien, aber die Klamotten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlIZErrPAl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x102uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcsvpr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcstoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_K3yBwuqHo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51v36sJzsH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uinrAh3JloY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQGk8qbb258

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gaxTKcXoVPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jTUhmz9hKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9zj11gf9Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tomb Raider 2013 - Alone Soundtrack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCSNcdhFJBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAACHLCpowI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vBOdvzt3-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sandro Silva ft. Quintino - Epic


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgkLhfiGIqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100964728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/72128423

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gramatik - So Much For Love






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbK3-0qIOa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tA1V3zP7uh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9cRQ9SmMGuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdLoYAHoMnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1n1U7OVDiRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGhbXvxVzeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vz9zg0IKM80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FUxNm787_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMX2lPum_pg


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/102428160

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSPX4_hyC7s


----------



## coroc (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M81CHCBcwqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am3SYHsVuSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATXpq8KF_uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xaixw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmY7kvBYrnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4dPN_5KU6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Solarstone live @ FSOE 350 New York - Hammerstein Ballroom [August 9th, 2014)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSPuztg4fiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQSWehLYF18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r47F6W7oewM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal gucken ob der ProxFree-Link funktioniert: The National - Think You Can Wait


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=866Jzm6bahM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVxn2g9thD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98001690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Sherry & Clare Stagg - How Can I (Outburst Vocal Mix)


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3eT464L1YRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krIus0i9xn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2O8xJtcOAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17zqh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Po Lopez - Papi 



__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17f16

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDTM9WcDwGI


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Earth Wind & Fire - September


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b01wTOPOZT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3wso2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal die alten CDs durchwühlt und die Musik gefunden, zu der ich als kleiner Hüpfer auf der Couch rumgetollt bin, wenn Papi mal die Anlage angeworfen hat. Darunter u. a. America's Greatest Hits History und Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms. MMn in überraschend gutem Zustand, obwohl zum Erscheinen gekauft.  Sofort per EAC ordentlich als .flac digitalisiert und jetzt fleißig am Hören, ein akustisches Erlebnis.  
Dagegen hören sich die verlinkten Versionen auf YT richtig beschissen an, aber besser als nix. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UWFECEHrFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gutsGtXs1Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stay With Me (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit) by SteffenBaumann on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## k@k@nut (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSgzhIPHGA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5luLhzba13M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Al Jarreau - Spirit
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=adS0gl8RgDw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnWKkxyx-qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQ0uTZQ1ySE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2724a

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hausweckdienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vleKhE3s9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ei8myAvBlpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CrDt3SBruM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Jarren Benton - Lean (SeaBa$$ & Labrat Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpbogYGbKcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YWniR0lK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vj41xZHA5Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cq9sg_07Ajs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPbN2pQXe1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## k@k@nut (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8wVxPqaTHI


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSHQumypPCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcNqDQ48baE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

napalm death - scum


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anna Kay-Atli Örvarsson[mp3truck.com]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diYAc7gB-0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGpFcHTxjZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

At The Gates - Blinded By Fear [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RYKER'S - Hard To The Core (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nosferatu vs Outblast @Dominator - Metropolis of Massacre
https://soundcloud.com/onlyhardcore/nosferatu-vs-outblast-dominator-metropolis-of-massacre


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loWXMtjUZWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jbBv6WhJU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEU9ad2yr7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--NGFd11NxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0sik4yZHY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdW1eOHk4g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Hit the Lights


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBnRLgitoAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vL5L5Y61Jyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Village People - In the Navy


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87BCpZsg-G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zakKvbIQ28o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - If you want Blood


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUO8K8tSyfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3679l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nasum - There is no Escape


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6LhWbQthAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## Kandzi (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CCR - Fortunate Son


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beastie Boys - Sabotage


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=re5vZ-CTFWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MegaDriver - Battlefield (Golden_Axe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhdOQ5BnBys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

chris rea - blue cafe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sIGgfYJBJco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh, endlich ist eines meiner Videos hier in Deutscheland nicht mehr gesperrt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1fhjRRHvqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex Syndicate


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jimi hendrix - all along the watchtower


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. August 2014)

Eko Fresh - 1000 Bars


----------



## ASD_588 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNvjKkXFBvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bparw9Jo3dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcs5PRxEXq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcstsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGQT1X8cYO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sepultura - arise


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zR6ROjoOX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-vpwk6G5SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dark Funeral - Vobiscum Satanas


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32650116

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfYV7U2AHU4


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reptile Skrillex


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhcpubAVdmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OvPcItS6WE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCw-jt1kjwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2qLPN91poE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZUWQdSTQ7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sodom - magic dragon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzlpTRNIAvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L4NJOGdZY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Asche zu Asche


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRJFvtvTGEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - Firestarter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UaJAnnipkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

slayer - piece by piece


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_p-gacgSns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vader - Wings


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_sY2rjxq6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Both Straight Outta Line


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ihs-vT9T3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hypocrisy - Pleasure of Molestation


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWz9VN40nCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pantera - Mouth for War


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sodom - Ausgebombt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GameCollectorHWLUXX schrieb:


> Sodom - Ausgebombt


 Doppelpost sind nicht erwünscht, dafür gibt es den Button Bearbeiten unten rechts.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx4OSOUMC8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Freak on a Leash


----------



## Yam2k (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Sherry LIVE @ FSOE350 (Lubiaz, Poland) [15th August 2014]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55820895

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDwsWdcSLBc


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Faith No More - Digging The Grave


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3tl5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

H-Blockx - Pour me a Glass


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIZUoVq_E2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hate Squad - Not my God


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmyzFsYEdco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hüsker Dü - Girl who lives on Heaven Hill


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIoSPevvsds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ten Masked Men - Disco Inferno


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geile Serie 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Such a Surge - Chaos


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4CCg4dYe0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Höre mir von dem Festival wo ich gestern war nochmal paar Set's an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ks6MQFoLH8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tina Tuner - Private Dancer for Money^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEkmw36kYvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gw08G9oAB5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djj7jW6ny2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queen - Don't stop me now


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-12pgArPhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PkaveikyikE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5E7z2ADMAV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tanoNZsIh40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Kicks n Licks - Going Ham (ft. Mighty High Coup)


----------



## Memphys (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzOJOYzAm-o


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY


----------



## k@k@nut (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImmSnS3abfg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSLdcEaUOJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtPk5IUbdH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jmQqHG6xkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BDLcutLekU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98774523

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82490550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39995350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## ilovethesun (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tobu - Colors
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyLml-zzXzw

Tobu - Hope
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP625xQIGzs

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRbi4tYorCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2_73o7yM0E


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nHP6PXKMKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Xw1oj0fLFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_p-myZaodg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LozyOb4leYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LV7Ufxmmc4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CAZZETTE Run For Cover Instrumental Mix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeQPPMzkgjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-00RjgZzZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Electro] Dead Battery Dabin - Lost II


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQl8vguVFjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=du8JSARa1H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chamillionaire- Ridin Dirty


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubfugfIWAoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_6sg44qHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7AYFaX4JHVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-X7QZNWbjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6oXW_YiV6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xt_YhSxjshY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eLhpHjmxNw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_66UZkBBfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgb3lSei_94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKwqqdsLTuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zlus0matAXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kandzi (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6voHeEa3ig


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tt6B5zvPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0M6HQE89sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38zmdwd5K3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9TGj2jrJk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVVSOpV0LiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## Tune_Down (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHd2AhMGZ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Donna Summer - She Works Hard for the Money


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aaronic - Life [Available now on Moshbit Records]


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

Voyce Alexander - Afterparty.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWRfpC8s6XU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufklrAYo364

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CentralCynus (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Animals - Martin Garrix


----------



## Tune_Down (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BKT90a8lVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnbf25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi Matrix - selig sind die, die nicht sähen und dennoch ernten! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPAnvf4kkC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das stimmt 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmzjlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tune_Down (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Osr4vuVDm58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OajyWYdpps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcJJvRenq5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEiwfUMxLfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## Tune_Down (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSIAHf1XffI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best of Hans Zimmer - The Da Vinci Code - Chevaliers de Sangreal


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjpVQb0GPb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYG8eeppiPw


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

Iggy Azalea Black Widow.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Senorita







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ5ZiMqy_ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2VBmHOYpV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iaF1LFa_eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=he5IEXtdjpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## ActiveX (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sum 41 - Speak Of The Devil


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIpmYEYC2rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## ActiveX (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FM Static - Definitely Maybe


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zR6ROjoOX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXfNNYNNBo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mPW0m08-FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJeEkMoSpro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdrUzRW7T6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRcG0PVwQz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## Coldhardt (21. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhXF6XfduPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PhuLQirMec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ayt7gBA38og


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eJJUlCHcKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder n bissl Post-Hardcore, wobei ich sie ja eher in Richtung Melodic Hardcore einordnen würde:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPwMwqfx5no

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XadKsSyq-kc


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## T'PAU (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Talkin' Bout A Revolution (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit) by SteffenBaumann on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbtu9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOQA1uOLzN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RUdyqJuJOAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKTfXI3BE1s&list=UUhsR4YwY6Xp4gryGuaU41YQ&index=20



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKTfXI3BE1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRUa-fG0rUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb31MSBgWUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8fcId1ajFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1M7F-wncKBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq2Ru8SjBcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25JRnaMsxmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRm7uCU8Dpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qv3WvK6Amg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w83XSCcJ0C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1--v64sPzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## ASD_588 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyrdPtEHKzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kandzi (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYnb6x838nY


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIWZ6Kzwm7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMc86xsAWDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZtiJN6yiik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TylGOJJJISI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0UAXn2lq3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drtI2WC2yrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywvP6YlPfbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJhz7NjApzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0P2_aDJSORg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31263422

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLU_lcp6oaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## thunderofhate (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hB3eCv_FOk


----------



## CentralCynus (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diesen Remix: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4KvNGrFXDg


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WJFnnZGZKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZq1yHVWPLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGPM9GAflMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathy93 (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Big L - 98 Freestyle 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtGWsxDeV8M


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2QlrxIkwjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - RIGHT IN


----------



## Kandzi (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Poison - Talk dirty  to me


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Jennifer Lopez Live it up


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUqvPJ3cbUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kandzi (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

N.W.A - **** the police


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=laI-5_Sm0RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwdDs4cS5cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1zPls_cYc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTQlmjS-JYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgTc60nWdAo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d354lcTGvCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sFlBJ1Jk3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bcO2TlkV98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y93Z-n8PNrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Zko7pBeHkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAXGu81Rk1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bch1_Ep5M1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carlss (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYzGHhhg_og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Both Straight Outta Line


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0U0AlLVqpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTsVJ1PsnMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trendsedaz - All My Love


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSjxK1SrCWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/103555486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSY2VV-9yAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/102800461

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oZPtbXBn-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2Play Feat. Thomes Jules - Careless Whisper


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnArqkd6fkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## ASD_588 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiP14ED28CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5iDKWV6Chg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDQwfXxGWBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gary Moore - Back To The Blues


----------



## GameTwist (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZunGEL-jD-Y


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dz-0bitY7Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdCY0CgMoq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jennifer lopez love don't cost a thing


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> jennifer lopez love don't cost a thing


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysxqHTRSv-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUobQmhUg-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## Tune_Down (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzQe5XdnwWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAuvHaABS5A


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xiu2St5CDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Shakira Waka Waka


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UthSjhJFB_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfRquVqMOto


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x71ja

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xus4we

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## ich558 (25. August 2014)

Top


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was mich überrascht hat: 
Linkiin Park nimmt ne Platte mit Eminnem auf. DaviT Ghuetta hat den Track gemischt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2QyyqmqWiw 

Nein, Das Video ist NICHT VON MIR!!!


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2crqu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ygb3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7I5UaB7mx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xm5DPlNCmtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz Fast car


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djj7jW6ny2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Besser als alles was momentan in den Charts läuft! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2ucr74YNk


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

Alicia Keys No One.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

Henry Krinkle - Stay.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylITtfio9Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Iggy Azalea *

* Black Widow (feat. Rita Ora) *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs35CBGOxbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFJSM3kvBQ4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j4ueaD22hg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1fDE9ZqHMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wie heißt das Lied?


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZS8Bc8ut_I


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für die jüngere Generation... Achtung bitte mit den Subsi aufpassen...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrCKvKXvN2c 


Auch nicht schlecht:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEtrPE9C2bg


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Alive (ak9 Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZ3GA6dazTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie sie sich halt über die ganzen Rap und Hip Hop Videos lustig machen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i_qxQztHRI


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XagEJXHblwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Thomas Newson - Ravefield *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOFw_USXa4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwPaei13D8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtN8Tflr8_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Senorita







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oMNV16Ecu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volbeat - Pearl Heart


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3kO5jjYioY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1vQJFF2TKQ


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will.i.am - Scream & Shout (Bootleg by DJ Beatshunter & Stein)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lgoz3XkW1UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x14we1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdC-3W__paY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xxjjh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Don Omar danza kuduro


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Jum-VeGQ9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## jamie (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slash feat. M. Shadows: Nothing to say


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1PJOHbzQwGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_"Ist das langweilig heute..." - (Taxi düst vorbei) - "Na geil, 298  macht der." - "Achtung, hier ist ein Taxi unterwegs, das wir gerade mit  298 geblitzt haben._ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scVpPXtAAZc


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGpFcHTxjZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Diorama - Advance (Album Version)​*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly-OT2MeSLw​


----------



## Uziflator (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmFnarFSj_U&index


----------



## Teutonnen (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vCKFeO3nNs

Nach all den Jahren muss ich immer noch heulen, wenn ich dieses Stück höre.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQS0t5Hdc6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/pebbles/Girlfriend/USMCV0400034


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/104580337

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98774523

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ryan Feat. Rooknight Man To Be


----------



## taks (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment - Violet Skies






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLVvVOaylYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## jamie (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So einiges, um meine AKG K701 auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

Gerade ist *Ayreon: The Theory of Everything* dran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CB0uYvM_xXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment  - Mechanical Love






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIGvCeWtDGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FECFb1_YdII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - ...And Their Eulogies Sang Me To Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ленинград - П и Х






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ6JsgmCzmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Heute ist Musik-Verzeichnis-Durchstöber-Abend 



Tenacious D - **** Her Gently






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvdYly4A5W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Noch etwas von den Eidgenossen 


Saalschutz - Saalschutz, den ganzen Tag






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hRqCvfYL0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und weils gut war, noch was von den Eidgenossen:


Nguru - The Usual Way Of Things






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1onvqgnwLvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wird immer besser ^^


Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot, Uniform, Charlie, Kilo






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Midtown - Still Trying






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zdM8DII5oBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PoEn10YuDYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SAIL - AWOLNATION






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaAWdljhD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... auch schon 13 Jahre alt ...


Enya - Only Time






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wfYIMyS_dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





 

Dido - White Flag






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-fWDrZSiZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRUe4NbHWgA


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## ManChild (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=_tmxCRRmNhM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=UsVAvZhYSjk


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## alm0st (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUR5aIxZCfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Jbrl8EiB9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7XJcQVXtuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## art90 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kaizer - Neapolis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V6s4acyv9s

Dr. Kucho! & Gregor Salto - Can't Stop Playing (Oliver Heldens & Gregor Salto Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La5rHAB6T0o

Porter Robinson - Divinity (feat. Amy Millan)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYLWTLsDUYs

Porter Robinson - Fellow Feeling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrsoUcakvMo

New World Sound - How To Twerk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmfzOG4Z5qU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik9qunsZZtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6_yj_KjCjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100150074

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDnNF5cHCdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pyuiLl6h-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNgcYGgtf8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQcGSLEckA4


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## Yam2k (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JOHN ASKEW - 4.5hr SET LIVE @ MAGIC NICETO - 12 FEBRUARY 2011 - Full


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## Galford (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKuaH21LAtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnAqNsJYch0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdQDXs75Ulo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7fxN3g5sLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhrBDcQq2DM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10isb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1333l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## jamie (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - In The End | Ten Second Songs 20 Style Cover - YouTube

Sehr sehr geil! Insbesondere LP sind super getroffen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQAbzLUl9ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich dachte, ich hab's hinter mir: Gute Musik, grauenhaft produziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine Metal-DJane, btw. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfhoG74Gr_w


Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDM-X38ldjI

Lief als Teil des Soundtracks bei "Die Schadenfreundinnen" - kennt natürlich jeder, hat aber totale Ohrwurmqualitäten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John O'Callaghan & Jennifer Rene - Games (Original mix radio edit)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGMmf4WOTzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## ASD_588 (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJpycbxrL_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcoqJCJlHbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jorn van Deynhoven @ NATURE ONE 2014


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

Rihanna - Where have you been.


----------



## jamie (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Salad - Deep Roots (Puzzled) - Official Music Video - #PN14 - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYhLPygG90
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OffF0e2h4TU


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DAVID GARRETT | Viva La Vida | Video


----------



## FrozenPie (3. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Vokal-Teil hat's mir angetan 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INGC8gfP_iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ManChild (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=eEn-nTkbEM0


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLK4oaXUuLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dada - California Dreamin'


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7mNmiW9qts


----------



## coroc (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqG7GK27nog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vjDZAocnkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81023520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bwn3eFJ9eR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Elliot Mars & Captain Panic! - The Hive VIP [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g117p8rC0I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH-rPt1ftSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r_TiR5UBC4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO-EWai6bKA


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Marcus1234 (4. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tupac - California Love


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## k@k@nut (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4bN9GtQxLA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXMx9XdL-fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Shakira Waka Waka






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMPR6Ujop4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

far cry 3 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_AdT_yL-pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plaDFJpOfMs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soDZBW-1P04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Ende des Films und dann diese Musik dazu... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzM8IdOwwTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Langfassung:

*Anime girls -- Emeli Sandé -Here It Comes with lyrics * - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## clown44 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyF8RHM1OCg


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will.i.am feat. thatpower.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fu5EB-CVmAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qha2kSrqof4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve aoki rage the night away feat waka flocka flame.


----------



## Yam2k (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jaK2bicRx2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ich brauche jetzt gescheite Mucke






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YdbElU7yFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lauter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Z3h4G5rOyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLfM9yDEccs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami ibiza


----------



## Yam2k (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achtung: Techno 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyVKWBfkU9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEJ6uv6aQNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pV_-e_VKP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina  -  Gutter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6WutGHAFZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPwUBA_YqOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuFXY0EjaeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOaxEa5ONJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GUnuJ-egp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1irgU2O4EMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_mKemZmBTRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xckBwPdo1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fD85a3UXPTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDQwfXxGWBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3eZ4bhCyJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>> Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## ASD_588 (6. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ein bisschen von allem





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oC-GflRB0y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UX6K7waag5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9Xkd6lXrfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFWSyowtar4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MT7W8xJFl_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/54422685

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

- Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## trigger831 (7. September 2014)

Türkische Animationsmusik am Pool...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMDcJnkdWUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYmwDPdsiNU

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das im Original nicht von ZZ Top stammt, sind alte Liveaufnahmen doch die besten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt3Y9TtR1h8


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzbzHtdCzlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kanye West - Stronger


----------



## Yam2k (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ln0aGZ_5BvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDwsWdcSLBc


----------



## jamie (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Opeth: Pale Communion

Das Album wurde ja in der aktuellen _guitar_ hoch gelobt, da muss ich mir das wenigstens mal durchhören.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XeOlrz2V3T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die volle Packung Rammstein!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr7ymJwx4-Q


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x86qes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will.i.am - Scream & Shout (Bootleg by DJ Beatshunter & Stein)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJE2J1GFpQI


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

Rihanna - Cry.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xut5d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## k@k@nut (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WyiA5cxjG0


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSPe-JnYXfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_Serj Tankian feat. Benny Benassi: Shooting Helicopters_
Hmm, bin ja abseits von Partys kein Freund von solcher Mukke, finde es aber durchaus interessant, Serj auch mal abseits seines eigentlichen Metiers zu hören. Trotzdem hätte ich es lieber, wenn er sich nochmal mit Buckethead in's Studio hocken würde und die beiden dieses mal ein ganzes Album machen würden. 


_Raz Ben Ari feat. Joao Colaco: Accelerate_
Nettes, für den alten Raz ganz schön simples, aber schönes Stück.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-h1fYhuM8AA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

10 Genres of Metal in 3 Minutes - YouTube

Metal Around The World - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRNxVs1eeaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHvLrprRlnU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB_dYLTHsPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA


----------



## marvinj (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3OH!3 - STARSTRUKK (Feat. Katy Perry) [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube
Rockt


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wild Jessie J


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-V-xqf3LGs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2cwlh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/27713058

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machuka Lil Jon (Feat. Mr Catra and Mulher File)


----------



## k@k@nut (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwZ4968eCaU


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/105204478

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Usd9V21H7u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Usher *

* She Came To Give It To You (feat. Nicki Minaj) *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErnMC7xokQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwdIcx3cYgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIwFJNguQgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>>Lady Gaga Telephone.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIRyoh5TClI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Both Straight Outta Line


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hglVqACd1C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nottulner (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkKAiptx4lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4gwf7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

Mj Jam.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tftM6py_ZCo


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1mt3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Rise Against


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHL0Ls609vM


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>>Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqlVPaZYOzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

American Authors - Believer (Kulkid Remix) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHgUOt0mj9M


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxWzMLDPBmU


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## k@k@nut (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW0BpMNCjw0


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29Nd0MJKznM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiz Khalifa Remember You (Feat. The Weeknd)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wiz Khalifa Remember You (Feat. The Weeknd)


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkfO8c8MlKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal n bissl HSB 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esi9RUWWtks


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## Painkiller (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal einen schönen Klassiker! 
The Hooters - Johnny B - Video - offizielles Musikvideo


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cryonics (11. September 2014)

Peshay - On the Nile


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7ibfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 442 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hand in Hand von den Beatsteaks


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qOg8E4Tzto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etWuEkXY92U


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jr8b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yq7r0UKcnHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sq3eLdixvCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGikhmjTSZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## k@k@nut (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsF3iNJvudQ


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUPoi16rTqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxBhjG-rJSQ


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eve Feat. Alicia Keys - Gangsta Lovin ★ OLD BUT GOLD ★ BY DJ LESLIE


----------



## ASD_588 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=up7pvPqNkuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y3IWFLFHbk


----------



## Tischi89 (11. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OSf2ebWbQI

alte DDR Punkband...GEIL!

xD


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjVhk2o2zTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2014)

Michael Jackson Remember the time.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDvr08sCPOc


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33ujfNFyetw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax9tYkIl_kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## Tischi89 (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kzUwxAkzPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson: They Don't Care About Us


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jX-LAjOrYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## Yam2k (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJqWmkNBFPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fort Minor - Remember The Name
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDvr08sCPOc


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMuuc_pqx2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DCR214 - Drumcode Radio Live - Adam Beyer live from Cocoon, Amnesia Terrace Part 2


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uj6dpOq-Zzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## coroc (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUoUim7WGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y--0Q20yFz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Winery Dogs: Time Machine


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonn Hart Feat. Milla - Hell Yeah


----------



## jamie (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Strenght of the World

Das Riff ist einfach göttlich.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Drum & Bass] Doctor P feat. Jenna G - Neon (Kicks n Licks remix)


----------



## jamie (14. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alles, was ich gerade von "Colonel Claypool’s Bucket of Bernie Brains" finden kann. Wer denkt, Buckethead Solo wäre abgespacet, der hat noch nie Buckethead mit Les Claypool zusammen gehört.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/105835071

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfXBNQMj2SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

Michael Jackson - Jam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21gfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33ujfNFyetw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Primus: John The Fisherman
Primus: Mr. Krinkle
Primus: Tommy The Cat


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2b8zt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

Iggy Azalea - Facy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17q92

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING)


----------



## k@k@nut (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hlqk__Wwbc


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## ManChild (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=d14bp47RNrw


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

La Futura ist echt ne geile Scheibe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9dT4fp_7xY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhuNjhO17zA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xslswy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*#Wave* Remix     by Trickski


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqG1l4lScsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Marley - Survival


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## Yam2k (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jordan Suckley - Damaged Radio 008


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3PoTnkLfxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ManChild (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=8NetOBeDIX8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJRF8xGzvj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

'Murika!


----------



## Kinguin (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kanye West - Who Gon Stop Me


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HDPrAUpjqug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (15. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deadmau5 - while (1<2)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Qdg6OWGBdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4QSx5VgMVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erneut ein Lied mit Tollem Vokalpart zum Sinnieren 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GE-g2OprNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dazu passende Wallpaper 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Neuer Avatar lässt Grüßen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Charlie Brown - Be My Shawty ★ HOT RNB ★ BY DJ LESLIE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvx2n

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRm7OS258DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1t3m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crysis 3 Main Theme


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Orff: Carmina Burana - Franz Welser-Möst (1992)


----------



## k@k@nut (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF6HKgBFaBw


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

Ray Lavender - Reverse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyVj2DRoU34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will.I.Am Feat. Justin Bieber - #that power (Part 2) (HEXMIX VIDEO REMIX Part.2) Official Video on Vimeo






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68346622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OMG Justin Bieber 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/102241614

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOvAoDG9Z2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_7iRZzlSzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WElvEZj0Ltw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96047200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRQnJyP77tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: Dawn of a Million Souls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dODBqXm8KoQ


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>MJ You rock my world


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## Kinguin (16. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Show Me Kid Ink


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eu77Sh-gU_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

KoRn feat. Skrillex Get up


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmrVOuMVvGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xue5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

Michael Jackson Billie Jean.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jungs Postet mehr Musik hier, sonst kommt der Zeus18 nicht auf seine Beiträge  Also Hop Hop 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3y4lu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/105437067

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fritz Kalkbrenner - Back Home (Snippet) by Suol on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

Alicia Keys - Gangsta Lovin.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-FcdnriZR3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Danville - Cars


----------



## k@k@nut (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGcT5dNkZao


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_frfuQYofw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13302220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EN1wtz6bXMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## jamie (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John 5: Beat It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DeYsMS8x89A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pomplamoose Die beiden sind einfach sau cool; der Sound ist einfach lässig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfG8O_Fq_vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Macht Laune:

elvis presley-hound dog - YouTube

Bill Haley & His Comets - Rock Around The Clock (1955) HD - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Nixon Defeated[mp3truck.com]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l29nrgXY2vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIAnkrPgTvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BgYi-fmi9tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mYA7_WJ_nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ka4e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OMG Justin Bieber, daß sagt schon alles 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xm6cx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum heißt der Justin Bieber eigentlich Bieber ; - riecht der so ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOYyqRVAvno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frag mal Zeus, der hört ja so einen unkraut 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2a2sl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCZJhrzo24k


----------



## -Ultima- (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtDG-Cnj-pw


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/45971000

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUoUim7WGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5W6gjAAHvo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpepeLWdwuY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59319950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein bisschen was bluesiges

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BICdMWyqMzM


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## jamie (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein: Waidmanns Heil


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWttL4gs078


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Both Straight Outta Line


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZ6t3GvyKbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2100o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz0FV9QS5tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdnInZ-ETIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrjxKCBpd_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUx6ZY60uiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zeus18 schrieb:


> Jennifer-Lopez Papi


 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvptv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xes20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.universal-music.de/david-garrett/videos/detail/video:282560/viva-la-vida


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xo90o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xc3q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8wVxPqaTHI


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag OST - Soundtrack


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2E1U-3xR1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## ASD_588 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcoqJCJlHbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRqAOyXL15Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vh1C1VDlmmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tm-_SyUgLSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOm3b89Prvc


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szYG-GfRFeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig David Seduction


----------



## ActiveX (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Master of Puppets [Live at Rock Am Ring 2008]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Fgcxpy_Dns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uem9uvf2FlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Antilopen Gang - Der goldene Presslufthammer* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvYekgsFWJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVp8xWsteMo


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hrv_9cnfYkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuRWK17T4_M


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTRQqFWOa6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59319950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1UhQwyRZ3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFnAP1EKDTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## Two-Face (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das komplette neue In Flames Album, schon ein paar richtig geile Tracks dabei, aber insgesamt leider nicht so gut, wie erwartet oder die vorherigen Alben.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Time to Chiiiill 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5nBWxxi0gRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oldie Ecke​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtjKTQ0xLCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXdX_OXz28M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dKdqDf7JgoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wnfSZtDgf6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/106459458

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW0cU-084iM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yaC7SENSOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0NyR65p_Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFqNa6vrHWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/105571847

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93056620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pbg5nA0gtY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackmill - Lucid Truth


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0a0oYkygAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiLYlflGpvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8ayWtiS8hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnObpLon2Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5L494By_q90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jennifer lopez love don't cost a thing


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toploader - Dancing In The Moonlight





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxDhrtcyVNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5638264/Mike_Oldfield_Moonlight_Shadow​


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR2E4Is_6oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kannst du auch was anderes außer Musik posten Zeus18 
Ratschläge hier im Forum gibst du ja keine, aber ist ja nichts neues.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2pFFSA3wFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjcRKI0WEdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGSrlrgyurw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GoFt3-125uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ATL - What U Gonna Do ♪ HOT RNB SONG ♪ BY DJ LESLIE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> ATL - What U Gonna Do ♪ HOT RNB SONG ♪ BY DJ LESLIE


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0X7RyGBq2E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96780992

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6I5hb9p7Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClKfMmK9V5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 442 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9HVuk12GAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hab ich Live gehört


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JLwZ7oae5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HP2w7jMPdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/105571847

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bb8akXtOCaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaqJl4oGgf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMfdNlBG5kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9401393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_zVkbFegFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDQwfXxGWBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3eZ4bhCyJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONxXr25OHzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B57EHSXMVp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ocxig6MGnA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYgtX92jdy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 - Unkiss me




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFADdLwE-aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myzrnWbyz1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBb3KZOnL7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Psycho Billy Cadillac - Seven Bridges Road


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXQYyKzyDaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_y_0nhJmNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - - - -​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTW30Q4B3Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8s9gv0ZarZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2176m

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

careless whisper


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aixj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQYJRw4R4-Q


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pi5eWEX4gz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDGhKS6bSAE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yAkkpbm_8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vorhin Train of Thought von Dream Theater und ein paar Lieder (The Enemy Inside und Enigma Machine) vom 2013er Release.

Eben die Alben "Nightmare" und "City of Evil" von Avenged Sevenfold

Jetzt "Jordan", "The Fairy and the Devil" und "Soothsayer" vom Großmeister. Buckethead.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_sY2rjxq6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bF6cRvc8fFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pjo8uw-RQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2fezt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11t3i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtDG-Cnj-pw


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ftCZ3trRIjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

Michael Jackson Jam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xs8r9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uhn1Q1A8eCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

John Hart feat. Milla - Hell yeah.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jd9Powjy774

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1lw6v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhnUgAaea4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten:

Dream Theater - Live at Budokan

Liquid Trio Experiment - Live in Chicago (When the Keyboard breakes)

Leider gibt es keine guten Aufnahmen im Internet davon...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12id7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A-lusion - Here We Are (Original Vocal Mix) [HQ Preview]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfbn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback

http://vimeo.com/64465592


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Sexyback


OMG. Was für ein Unkraut.^^





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xqtejp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92436464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1un0t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

<SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> <SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING).


 
OMG.Das ist schlimmer als Spinat.^^




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10isb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/21161684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1333l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20x5b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d60cY5ISFb8

Slash 

Übrigens: Auch die Edith mag Metallica 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSE7ibbICR0

Und wie es scheint auch Slash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lsM6Hu6n7Y


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

Henry Krinkle - Stay.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4bN9GtQxLA


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

V-Factory - She's Bad.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqbZfK9YK7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

The Black Eyes Peas Shut up.


----------



## jamie (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath: Paranoid


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdD6L4cKKU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eric Calderone: Requiem for a Dream meets Metal

The Winery Dogs: Time Machine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8taXDD9RCL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL].


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHjTusYkacI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Battery


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5FX0C2ZeAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ADqM7Ng5yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hast eh keine Chance Zeus 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## jamie (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SOAD: Toxicity

Einfach ein grandioses Album!


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U15HQJwqsIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1Fqn9du7xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9AbeALNVkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Bruce Springsteen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z2DtNW79sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15oWDh02K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkwgMMNXjTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aycyJ5Hh950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIDoPETif8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3yC4eHpoOU


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/22437626

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BV37Dcxj9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herbert Grönemeyer Mambo.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5FzrP6eAF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=St3n4hF1Y9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/45901331

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x14up8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xin6e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcamFdoXiQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xlq88n

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98702356

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2amwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Waldhaus vs Jan Fleck @ Ruhr in Love Festival 2014


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2c4yj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMj5mvPGKMI


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxcrYvhAjMc


----------



## k@k@nut (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIYJ4bHqXYE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3T_xeoGES8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmfi3UbDPnQ


----------



## coroc (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmFvF8TQTcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCMrXC8D05Q


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. September 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tng8g95snLw

Zu geil ^^


----------



## ASD_588 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSkD2xTXLY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc


----------



## coroc (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIDaYLQB5Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mike Portnoy mag ein guter Schlagzeuger sein, aber Bruce Dickinson nachmachen solte er doch nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5prT2qiiWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mario Winans - I Don't Wanna Know [Remix 2012]


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5c9XSyWeUY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

´MURICA! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhnUgAaea4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
AFD ist ne echt geile Scheibe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVU2S4I64Q0


----------



## coroc (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUoUim7WGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Use Your Illusion I:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKSzqN96K2U
Use Your Illusion II:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH8InmAsWzo


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## coroc (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUpYBAsS5Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flexsist (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4uycE2GpE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Ich feier das. 

MfG


----------



## coroc (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YS2trjjFZ_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE61Bz7IHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK8CiKiQ3zE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32663604

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFjjO_lhf9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6qaAGIwBX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEFKM18yvtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jackass! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TcOhIhY_s8


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60899384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWHFRzcNpow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfdmy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdTqEu_2ss4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2f43k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nause Hungry Hearts


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2f0ue

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-diB65scQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozpp82kcJas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQBM1QfoJxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqvUkmnDVkM


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhE42Noj1Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kenne den Film nicht, aber das Cover ist spitze





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awvqIi427_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKTg3Wg1keg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1njYUrHkww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-frrXhLkGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hx9xxlRLhIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100375506

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (25. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ride with me Nelly


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vjPBrBU-TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7ld-3nZUxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Run9Spw3tT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Hooters - Johnny B


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Genau!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODaJLtSz-nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





... und das da 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbBxrPCClyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1s9hi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17e0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPPNpGeoqBA&list=FLAL9Vz8eYNI_L-DBMhb19uw&index=2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTpZHZ6pAiw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1dv8l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex Syndicate


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20yjfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWqBczI6b_s


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Großartig... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91gNHLC8fao


----------



## clown44 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37H9rMisFI0


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## ASD_588 (26. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcoqJCJlHbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZIummTz9mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2014)

Jessie J Nobody is perfect.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Evolution von Batmans Musik und Fuhrpark...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFfjUMinFPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und ein neues Album


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1b0i9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vlsj1n9wW8


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/22437626

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_57e0mUcAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So viel, dass ich es gar nicht alles aufzählen kann. Habe heute die Q701 von AKG erhalten und teste jetzt meine Musikbibliothek durch: Dream Theater, Avenged Sevenfold, Buckethead, Michael Jacksons, Dire Straits, Rammstei usw.

@coroc: Selber gespielt?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robin Schulz - Prayer C


----------



## Yam2k (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fc_3rcC60I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Addi (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcfJL51Xia4


Mein Subwoofer mags  Meine Nachbarn auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_oMD6-6q5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFS5N_yAGTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_pGRMlCM3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fu5EB-CVmAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEDB6HUgaJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZM1GnUImrPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g7j0TrYKMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxMCMFtxSnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Kicks n Licks - Going Ham (ft. Mighty High Coup)


----------



## Memphys (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T35HkqvAC4

Grad gefunden... Die machen mal gut Laune


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFfoPfucIeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Photographer - Edge Sessions Episode 20


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/104509607

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxOybZcRXhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhC_89uxkb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGBUfcHx_QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


 
Mein Abendbrot kommt gleich wieder raus ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9zMOxVj2Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4b3MBkOx5k


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCjhgiVnYDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzrID1SPMWY


----------



## coroc (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-gcWMjotgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KF9JZTVDB7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3_GOk36JD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/106998440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iF26wKF-_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rap Hip Hop Instrumental Beat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBaYtcD1NEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Addi (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88JDxazUKo


----------



## jamie (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SOAD: Roulette


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeWe85jT8SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Addi (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llyiQ4I-mcQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_JF8oSxXtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/106491975

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CRXymJj6nMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68568653

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endeverafter: I Wanna Be Your Man


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfyVnDiWyoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUxQwAbakRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23b14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/106998437

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x81orn

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Vimeo
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RYlK4Vkso8


----------



## Kinguin (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give U Dat - Nelly


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvEnIkz82A0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PulOvRC7mMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8dv8eRc6fRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Triggerfinger - I Follow Rivers (Live at joiz) - YouTube

Triggerfinger sind einfach sau cool!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnQvZMil_Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuF-PjOzPiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwOo9xyyDkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beats by Dre Presents - Powerbeats2 Wireless - 'Nothing Stops Serena' on Vimeo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLXQltR7vUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKPGbEeuywc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber



Wer sowas hört frisst auch kleine Kinder^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1cjHbXdU0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySQ_a2rjExs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTbFrlNVYE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4hx94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHevFoFz6Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iOFQXOCq-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VphsZ233kkI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2q8yv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYM-RJwSGQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2lght

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDGGvxBqfkg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKGOCOAI_2c


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

Zendaya - Replay.


----------



## Kinguin (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Replay Iyaz ^^


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQJYHQPCeSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30891904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8nWtXp7ns4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rnOt7JcMWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcMvb9ljero

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97WA4YBYi-8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diese Kindergarten Musik von Zeus 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2734wYgSg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQvkhIUGWv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCHIO0XHbUg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqmNKERNf5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PkaveikyikE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gIe8ZLrK_k


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCE3yz9aqbg



Ich liebe Satire


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIBEo-hUARQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y-J7sBT_no


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/21722547

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diKz9udywg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cripper - Kids Killing Kids - YouTube

Amon Amarth "Deceiver of the Gods" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

Ensiferum - From Afar - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DIZZEE RASCAL - I DONT NEED A REASON


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXBASlgLudw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2sysy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erstmal wach werden... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

Gefolgt von: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64FrYGRrKVY


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

Michael Jackson Jam


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCNnK-R0Ssw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1828c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrFvNphZ5BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bw41gH-oIt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

Lamar Starzz - Actin Up.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x36os5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hast eh keine Chance Zeus 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7sim

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Mika unterwater" - den "under water" wäre ein guter Anfang, - und die anderen Plastik-Chartmutanten hinterher ...                         






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQPvjPlXTZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa1sz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xriomy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

Will i am Its my birthday.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x132br

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVERN0VPpcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0cEF4-cOQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-yqPhItr8


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCkgYhtz64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W3yAVtsdXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTrlI5zpQbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78IN-33qOPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fa-snhyQ-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OegaW3e01EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hKSYgOGtos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eric Prydz EPIC 3.0 at Madison Square Garden New York 09-27-2014


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G19TWqolIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGnuLL3cOZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... der scheint unseren Mod zu kennen.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Both Straight Outta Line


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> ... der scheint unseren Mod zu kennen.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSbfqCO8XBI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76213014

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bryan J Dont love her that way.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xi93r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJAmOpSmb8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mPRvT2jdRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Bz1RWGpfLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUY-TCOWsS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJhAemx7HiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Total Fiasco(Killa Instinct) - See how they run - Majesta Remix


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BooYaa-T.R.I.B.E. & Faith No More - Another Body Murdered (Judgment Night Soundtrack)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpys1c3jCNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shut Up And Dance - Autobiography of a Crackhead 1992



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwrleVGZKG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmUfneQq5wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

35 Millions can't be wrong ! 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OFGgbT_VasI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Because,  it takes a million to hold us back !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8dqzTl0vUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jimi Hendrix - Tax Free




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD2HIsVhZns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

Michael Jackson - Beat it.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstraleman (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The AMD Fanboy Song! - YouTube

Vllt. sollte AMD diesen Typen mal als Werbefigur nutzen


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Michael Jackson - Beat it.


 Pfftt:​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcJjMnHoIBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - - - - - -​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qis9XC7emHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnBeTPpr98g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mores69 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



drstraleman schrieb:


> The AMD Fanboy Song! - YouTube
> 
> Vllt. sollte AMD diesen Typen mal als Werbefigur nutzen


 
AMD FX8350 --> klare Kaufempfehlung nach diesem Video


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzsDppxnBTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

07. Putting the Team Back Together (The A-Team Soundtrack) - Alan Silvestri[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbsyRY58SqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LSxzzDE38t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6s1-caKRtQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2daor2cv264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhCedWGT5nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cimtmLVtChE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uqUa_G1h3pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eP05iSzpz94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wild Jessie J


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaWPduHl_j8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OIrpU_NmKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3RQhElKBcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*K-OS - Crabbuckit *




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_UbEgDvlvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pOTa1nOX9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCjhgiVnYDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc5yNJ5ELc8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGftIcp2SC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Z8WIlaPH4


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKwVvSleM6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## T'PAU (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Team (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjjO_lhf9c


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCEkuo94X6I


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60819272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING)


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29684052

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Five Finger Death Punch - Back For More


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

Alicia Keys - Gangsta Lovin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM1PRgYJm20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdarHYWqVtY


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErXbMB9R5-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2014)

Craig David Seduction.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9s_CQx4ylU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## T'PAU (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, entweder Original (ab 0:11min)...





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1zrv13

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder einige der vielen sehr guten Cover... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkjHyUsfy-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXisXhuVoz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3s-wOX3fjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Chris Brown *

* Loyal (Feat. Lil Wayne & French Montana) *


----------



## clown44 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q22oGInO-uo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuzmub5PXNQ


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeShPEjkbXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

William Feelin Myself


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ksk5rzU0MRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fyj7RHZznzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mary J Blige Suitcase


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1B_pZC8aWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5L8RrphXRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew4D36jzp00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jPsU4DkjSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cassetteboy - Cameron's Conference Rap - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Eaz9zMk2yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPwMdZOlPo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhdFSIMwOxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94776480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c1lAQ909po


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKa-yduhpic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32107541

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3af38dbMKLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




.. die einen machen Musik mit ´ner Mülltonne, - andere für die Mülltonne


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16542919

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9XV9IGVgYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/8063189

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IgtpGmNkKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90250169

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0FBi5Rv1ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIXX_E3EV8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RURWh9RCAV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTG-bCMG05E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

careless whisper


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWPntKAWvHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh9Tk8VZPD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... zweifelhaft, ob das wirklich Soundgarden sind. - Kann dazu einer der die Band gut kennt etwas sagen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tom Jones - She's a Lady.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Senorita






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2cq8e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/54873504

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hast eh keine Chance  Kannst schon mal deine Koffer packen 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x123gd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITlhYBEvaeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Public Domain kickin it to ya man!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydawzmFLHj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBk6KWfJ_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vppbdf-qtGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKboRktthwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCLXy-vSu3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jUYkzIB1hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x16jny

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQeMxWjpr-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 


Zeus18 schrieb:


> Lady Gaga Telephone







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x28pm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/10728369

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hat jemand einen Eimer für mich. Bei der Musik von Zeus muss ich immer 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1gxh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/42940592

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4bgdz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Pack deine Koffer Junge


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15322531

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3gsg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lsM6Hu6n7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x48p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFLVfwYcwFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A13c8Y6UcR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ManChild (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=Vlc58wnBr0E


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKccXnPS7W8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyFS-PcV_qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRbMTidbA40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUaV2G6125k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgBQJDQbeFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WuXrcios10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hollywood Undead - No. 5 (Vimeo)
Die grässliche Vevo-Version auf YouTube, in der die Hälfte der Schimpfwörter schlecht zensiert ist und die andere Hälfte gar nicht, will ich euch nicht antun.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFTKglFS8G4


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjBYYDJnp6Y


----------



## Niza (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ne ganz andere Musik  Richtung mal :
Rondo Veneziano:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RtIQohcehw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ts3TZ93PpgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/104063146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzv6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7thkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marlon Roudette - When The Beat Drops Out


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xon0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1bjqei

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qOg8E4Tzto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZiqB30V1go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25535635

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVIGVS3yYIw


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RfZplqIrts


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylJwLz8oflQ


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UthSjhJFB_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAXlIu-_TKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RJwW77Lsj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9Y3m7fisOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8R8dl0ElxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56272062

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4V1rZ36rF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3217Maa4eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUY_IWlGl-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78072877

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7sUAP9ZsOqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5xTAZhNKqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Medina Gutter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSUIygIaS_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1rJK5w7auI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byfU8qO3yvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlZ4FAFCbPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQ-IocBnHZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## Blacky1810 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gr63CCY7ors

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## Blacky1810 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOMhN-hfMtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1Nypeuk_lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxDDHDXlzOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zeus weiß auch nicht mehr was er Posten soll.Doppelt & dreifach in 1 Tag 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x47so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/8063189

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich muss  ^^




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8emvz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ja Matrix - was is´ denn ; - hörst du etwa Scheffeli Kohle nich´ gern?  Das kannst du doch der Plastikmutanten-Industrie nich´ antun  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuMW-mcywd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Moin NeverSeenB.. ,

nö höre ich nicht. Bei so einer Leier Musik von Zeus, dreht sich mein Magen 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa7q28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8100238/Freddy_Quinn_Junge_komm_bald_wieder_1963


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1pssa

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23639846

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvptv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wech is it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wsl7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBzNEFFqf3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

Mary J - Suitcase.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x18swy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmZS57QfH6E


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

Pharrell Williams Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31285292

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60828191

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2ap83

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkHtMlxwDA


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgoUSjDzR1E


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFzOQQzARbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye88TsHrHO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bltmuzBhPG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Ingrid Michaelson *

* Girls Chase Boys *


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xby2r0Vbu18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15133997

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRnYdKTycFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atOVRxAmcuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GMoLENWsSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcMXftk6Yjc

Wie wahr...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diesen Song widme ich Zeus18, vielleicht ist er ja auch schon 19 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QrgmX2jobk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wg5HIUU8QP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diesen Song kann immer wieder hören 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSCBp-t8IAY


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBjDZMJUduo


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Alicia Keys *

* "Fallin" - Alicia's first smash *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqDJrmlsiKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqMl5CRoFdk

Leider...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5f-UdtOsXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Den ganzen Tag schon auch an der Arbeit nebenbei am PC:

The Gaslight Anthem. Die Alben Handwritten und Get Hurt

Hammer


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59798425

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OMG Ich muss mich übergeben ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lomaspM86k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDmnvIjKh88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADSCLvZ_CsA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RYlK4Vkso8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32650116

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXZa37DjtAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psWjeWPtHgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bei wird da nichts angezeigt


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei was wird nichts angezeigt? - Vermisst du ein Video?  - Die Mucke läuft doch - bei mir auch jetzt wo ich poste - oder was meinst du? - Greetz -

Mucke nachgereicht - 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mndWQdnJG-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98865088

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## DeadlySilence92 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96bCNKe98Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18188866

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Niza (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus Stargate Atlantis  :
Beyond the Night von Rachel Luttrell





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8FaP5cnJbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14220195

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xlgsh7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRHc5HmFHg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xudj5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2vxQApPg40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQYjEa3FdUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xudau

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82490550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39995350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x268nv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13302220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xf6g6l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_jF_2YwpoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PulOvRC7mMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x8zPoYRRbQ


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - No One (2007)





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alicia Keys - Doesn't Mean Anything (2009)





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27o8au

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alicia Keys - We Are Here (2014)





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbpqzZHzcV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - - -​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tdr9_ZZWxWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCyScN2bmYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best of Hans Zimmer - The Da Vinci Code - Chevaliers de Sangreal


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqG8Yf9X6FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa1sz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7sim

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kafani Feat. Ray JRight.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yng-EO_IJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

<Lamar Jay Feat. Skeme Loverboy


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NcTITkkiiLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH1XGdu-hzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100003364

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XxP-__WK-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2D_hN8f3jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FC1C4g8YOA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxPoCgk7A90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36dOpy6AoFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59mTxL7tBD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wqxHThRgsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zezO7GBrD_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6azSHCHwPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OykVR5LsZMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xyMFoZeNXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtRhhlY53p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqNoulVpE4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4q6cnsqUf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZEsa-pAzx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FbiWsFRnGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfjU9-uUsnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

calvin harris blame


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03FnBFscMVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee66EV23Do8


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hN1SKVx31s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Zeus lernt es nicht, du hast keine Chance kleiner 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-O5IHVhWj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - On The Floor ft. Pitbull on Vimeo



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29884505

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly Heaven


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C2Rc9x7cwo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o

Up The Irons!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=387ZDGSKVSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Birdy - Wings


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## TechBone (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/omgitm/omgitm-supermix-07-2014-by

und jetzt Ruhe im Karton!


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2T-i9anKj0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pp1LD9zasEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6gCwzLcjgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDYAs1rHN0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waLS0zeR99Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fu8nCYGkk64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCo2QMJcsDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27o8au

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gcj34XixuYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvikSAa7JBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCDlkkPKtBE


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## ManChild (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=TEcvU3fYpGA




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25h8x7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerBusch13 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnjK4WZrWKY&list=UUdyY6sFMuQA1ZEaih0XvvCA


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3_GOk36JD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTG-bCMG05E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10isb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xdevx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11997524

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das stimmt, diese Musik ist wirklich Bullshit^^ 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbapz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## waltwalterson (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AAARRRR!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctcgr683yY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibts leider nicht mehr


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fortafy X Lazy J X YMS - Romeo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15fcix

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

Michael Jackson - Ghosts.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100054834

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TfnaZ_4AE0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lol


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xg1yzXPjrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



joa


----------



## ActiveX (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robin Schulz Feat. Jasmine Thompson - Sun Goes Down


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## thoast3 (13. Oktober 2014)

Robin Schulz-Wrong


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlB9EhCk0c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGi_USGKu0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atj0m3-htZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-v1lCU4NoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against: The Suffer and The Witness


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0wi6ejMnOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red Hot Chilli Peppers: Otherside, Californiacation, Scar Tissue, Under The Bridge


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SIUMKL8JJv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Salad: Deep Roots
The Winery Dogs: Time Machine


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-L1WCocdDyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaDzkBCYL-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaXw50S7xmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUYaosyR4bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fe4EK4HSPkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sawgood - deflorewe your sista and eat some pasta


----------



## Blacky1810 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKoFNjndmm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFd4PUUoTWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWHFRzcNpow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63CrlFwUdD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=my3MCYXW7dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pix0-rDp_L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KT4cFkHxFGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPB4g8cKRng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=199TISojIgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opU1urLhw50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GBNNXCpnOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ring of Fire


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Oo0KG2af_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R77-w19H2r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDuHAN6RAJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwcN8E3I04k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56229995

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/7804907

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/88112943

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17ei1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11ss6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zomboy feat. Lady Chann - Here to Stay (Portanexus Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vd2r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## Blacky1810 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vd7u

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX-7BlRc_a0


----------



## Blacky1810 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgcxzpqF85A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fc4JI9TjRk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VtsTW_t9xk


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee_uujKuJMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ez2l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjJIZBw6ZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/48790909

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIQn8pab8Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5QXIumqVPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Oktober 2014)

Maxim - meine Soldaten (LK-Singen)

Ya Sushla S Uma - was muss man mehr sagen ?

OMEGA dziewczyna o perlowych wlosach - zwar nicht meine Zeiten aber trotzdem eins meiner Lieblingslieder

The Walking Dead (Game) Alive


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edeSWX6V9yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6958958

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mind Killer Freeland


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69382701

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwH4MhvwYGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ehKhXqIaAHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Third Eye


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19258789

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQyxM6lcVSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## Uziflator (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRDJLcYua0


----------



## Blacky1810 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgWmUXwPpDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Away from me


----------



## Uziflator (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Away from me


 
Gehts auch etwas genauer?


----------



## Blacky1810 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngUrO4g5tM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJFnZ7saYY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8q_rAGOt780

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bO-m47l1hUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcvSIxxDkXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GyMpbamHZA


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79fnGZTmnoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaz6bmHyzNM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vm87

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4pBn2NGKX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Taob9-RW7Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiz Khalifa Remember You (Feat. The Weeknd)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dZcLdxYHOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQXP6TDtW0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scavenger - Killradio


----------



## jamie (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Padmansana, The Fairy And The Devil, Coma


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KcHGJxaF8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRJFvtvTGEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Betty - Spiderbait


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vUUk2hsKLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQyxM6lcVSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f11aEVOKHts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BX46jIhkoQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5oGuXv2yAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/97457390

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Matrix - grauliere zu deinem guten Musikgeschmack (? ); - willst du nicht - wie auch ich - lieber die Originale hören?  
ZB.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYCuxzk6swU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Im Into You (Solo Version - No Rap Version) on Vimeo



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30891904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Danke, aber ich wechsel doch lieber. Sonst 
Meine Ohren spielen auch nicht mehr mit 




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68069825

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bald wird der Zeus nicht mehr auf seine Postings kommen  




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x86qes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krawall und Remmi Demmi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x876k7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86114896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBJ9FA2adOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1jr8b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stay togehter for the kids


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkW0Ii40JDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20148191

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xuq1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tns8vBxQ5GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkF0vDrro_A


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHGEX8AaTEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dU4Itsz_MqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkZU0C1LN5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtk8ro_eJZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcM9Esg-ODo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7h3d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lchRZH_eIo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YtMThVUpc-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIGsSLCoIhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnaSRhMB_qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XV3u6kS2mmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJane HouseKat feat. Rameez My Party


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pATX-lV0VFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCfvvsGWVjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_UebvkmCj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5urehEsJ0uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-X8TcwPlbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph7-BeEQW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oL4iDuzOCUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICnlyNUt_0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFL9wRLpgng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2014)

Main Chick - Chris Brown.


----------



## Blacky1810 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYcZF--hZss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqNoulVpE4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSAZh9nQAQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii ft. Robbie Williams - The Days


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ioe5xzpVyMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yM9ygIz9XwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33ujfNFyetw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/lady-gaga/Applause-%28Official%29/USUV71301730


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdlQyNe_9tE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyYnnUcgeMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35705727

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Drum & Bass] Doctor P feat. Jenna G - Neon (Kicks n Licks remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJ_CnJL4Bbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6270979

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ARi3Z0zb4s


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Chris Brown *

* Beautiful People *


----------



## Blacky1810 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/lexer/lexer-fusion-30-06-2013


----------



## Yam2k (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rodriguez Jr. (live) @ ADE 2014 Dockyard Festival Mystic Garden Area - Livestream


----------



## Blacky1810 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3-III4AR_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anja Schneider @ ADE 2014 Dockyard Festival Mystic Garden Area - Livestream


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNZboD5EO5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2p1d9esneU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okj7YaPD0Hs


----------



## Blacky1810 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WU_3S8CgfpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dreamland


----------



## Blacky1810 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oj6X_xqZ4Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefano Noferini @ ADE 2014 Dockyard Festival Mystic Garden Area - Livestream


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbyAZQ45uww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fS7bw0DwHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## Blacky1810 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5rktKcd2rI&list=PLrWzObGQ29YIbKAnAdUe09fLk8izdCce3&index=30


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eric Statz Been Hit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17038955

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wr9ie2J2690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Blacky1810 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmmFODk76X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ey2zwdErPvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5rktKcd2rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0FBi5Rv1ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sandro Silva ft. Quintino - Epic


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TfV92vVINY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiQgacHOx4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh2eenPNbEk


METALLICA


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZM1zAVXKdXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35429179

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_bSXXK5nPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbZ9uCQW1Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSIigqc_sDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5qAfDYIDeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OO1AvvppEdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6yiPnzHCEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIgEwtaDCpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iv-8-274Wbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Water of Nazareth/Erol Alkan Remix
Justice - Waters of Nazareth ( Erol alkan re-edit ) HD - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdcT0mtdg20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sfDA3ngRrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13cz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

Alicia Keys its on again.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1di4f

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IRNV (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGaVUApDVuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2325d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSrORYtJWv0


----------



## Opheliac (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPL7NHUDzwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xqti0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Antoine Light It Up


----------



## IRNV (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Betty Wright & The Roots : Old Songs
http://de.musicplayon.com/play?v=171405


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3ad2z

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM_sAxrAu7Q


----------



## Blacky1810 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64lszKCH_dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der Stil errinert mich unheimlich an das hier: Die Gerd Show - Der Steuersong Video - TeamD2O - MyVideo






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wLfOZiAd8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJ_fkw5j-t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Infinity 2012



Es gibt nur das Original!
----------------------------------------


Schiller - Symphonia (Ein schöner Tag)


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ltZmI5LQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r53Ao-Y5_2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-siJSNOOFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrIbHCSLBlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAlRtCyr0sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40hReAGpj04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJWd92Vi5Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oE1m54JusM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=di9EJ6H1cvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZFrHdHoB44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UY6mr9fO-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1hqlft

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUuTioihz8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyAvFGfeZU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29tvl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x32ddh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Yinw2zjVm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twisted's Darkside Podcast 199 - Darkcontroller
https://soundcloud.com/twisted-events/twisteds-darkside-podcast-199


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbomlWknAOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0kYvuEtltc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3vnnc4XPAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-eMbObFDCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yn1EtFlhOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Br_b-V7YO8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uk3XZWLsUkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... geschieht ihr recht, - die Plastikschnalle kann sowieso nicht singen


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OATQushqe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

audiomachine - Guardians at the Gate (Dubstep Remix)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## The_Dragon (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJz7QkVWhuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1qjcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exSW4PSJeww


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xd5he

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Isham - Vengeance is the Mission


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sFlBJ1Jk3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/27099345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Li58voy6xXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/108295587

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lICMlU7Devw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## Opheliac (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0t7EASVzpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjMntHSA1V4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lazerhawk ~ Redline Full Album - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpDn4-Na5co


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL4AGU2z1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madeon - Pop Culture (live mashup)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWKJmbmOOf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7ZHpUDv1w


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlxEejhHfr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlQdF4tauOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muxh5UroifI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eDTym4HQXQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ll1-yV8YSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rap Hip Hop Instrumental Beat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x76y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk Instant Crush


----------



## Opheliac (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MJg9LOxTdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxwzjLkb8e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/5673767

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FrJxzx3AWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMbpcfk5jCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOXeqztvAh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZZyYFa7slQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuR12uCt61Q


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3W507oli0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://vimeo.com/89973390http://vimeo.com/89973390



__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/89973390

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZMI2gFW54


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6F5xpBytqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ke$ha We R Who We R


 Hat jemand einen großen Eimer für mich^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2VmSHeBFhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82139985

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoQHRyh03_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60lmDCGgW9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUAdgt5Glk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacky1810 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9HQWjz0aLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dL3AiuTsbOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x273gl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7OnzJhM5i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egripU7V05I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieWQn-_t_K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerMega (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gregor Tresher Tomorrowland 2014 @Dave Clarke Stage


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKJs--W2Nk


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcl6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5m4P4ZlAQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xjlj1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlI3F1J-Fuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtiyF0ruY_c


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/45901331

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9kbj_aeO2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das is besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJhUs9PQvHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dubstep.fm
Sub.fm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEJ6uv6aQNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT9iN7sExKc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pV_-e_VKP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92861076

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Xemnas x Boy Jamez - Daomu Blade [HD & Free DL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrVCcu1mcOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pT5POKQtRns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2Rch6WvPJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27o8au

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IyAGpooGko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

07. Putting the Team Back Together (The A-Team Soundtrack) - Alan Silvestri[mp3truck.com]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgg0k8qwLvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLD9ebhjFaI


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPhOCpEcyqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_tfq0qTDDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkl2hiTHUrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6lOnd6X6qs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## MfDoom (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99YyWeqHaBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9RqwrIUtII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCEXEPBRDEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sq8VDXlWQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1K9jBL2syJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE61Bz7IHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8b88US-6ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKgVzWeZ4qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IDempiree (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jen Titus - O' Death (+ Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## El-Ahrairah (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Qij03PwXhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109994547

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109994546

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## kero81 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGq_6mFV2m8&list=UU0wTxcvWAlCP7CtZxAb8Azg&index=13


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christopher Feat. Brandon Beal CPH Girls


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQn2JsahXx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Online Songs - Blink 182


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## Blacky1810 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFAnn2j4iB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bryan Kearney - Transmission Seven Sins 2014


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wasting Time


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

deadmau5 Moar Ghosts N Stuff


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yWU0lFghxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>The Black Eyed Peas my humps.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_tR47qdT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGQT1X8cYO4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap7CIMh4ow4


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VT-p5wYcb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krIus0i9xn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SaSc39VLucc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQniisyjpHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIqvqykPceA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=240S04eCCC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mytelion (26. Oktober 2014)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Cant Stop - Flea, ich liebe dich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli - YouTube


So ein verfluchter Fingerbrecher 
RIP Django Reinhardt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wC5wdgLA3yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyiKD3YUEDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFz3llHuoXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die 3 musizierenden Roboter aus Machinarium. Seit mehr als 15 Minuten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdQDXs75Ulo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faBiuK0t4yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4n5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2014)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/28657966

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Li58voy6xXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ghosts - Michael Jackson.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwq61

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2014)

Next - Leaving with me.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1d3tv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem


----------



## Yam2k (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Digital Society Podcast 233 With Simon Patterson


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8jtt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsJApGdm97c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xevyt3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hcqs5z0yEl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DEAD GIVEAWAY - Hero Charles Ramsey Songified! (Rock Version) - SET THE CHARGE - YouTube
Ich finde es immer noch geil.


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWqBczI6b_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLftYGkMqoU


----------



## coroc (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_y3o4okKXMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAChjO9nons

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtO687uyKVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEcpwSenouQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte glatt als Filmsoundtrack durchgehen... teilweise echtes Gänsehautfeeling!


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7-60tyLQhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied und das Video, einfach herrlich...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4uq6Ax-zzkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jkREP29170

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61559834

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ry42FHfz67A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3I88wsFKao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDIcIrZO8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64hHbAEGdyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCdwKhTtNNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80056087

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nix happy  - Sad but true 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_4OfD-wmGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9153533

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74k_JbPWsVs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33449056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IRNV (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vt1Pwfnh5pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Johnny Cash cover von NiNs Hurt


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC8BkK4hTms


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfihYWRWRTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ty71dvQog4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApUHT6ixBTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Elliot Mars & Captain Panic! - The Hive VIP [Dubstep]


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6Mx2mxpaCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/105731254

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heinz Rudolf Kunze: Selbst ist die Zerstörung

Bad Salad: Deep Roots


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLPDwkbSX-Q

Pyrin ist echt ein ganz großer Künstler.


----------



## jamie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Knorkator FTW  
Habe die Jungs Anfang des Jahres in Hannover live gesehen. Es war so geil! Bei "Mich verfolgt meine eigene Sche*ße" hat der Saal so gekocht. 

Knorkator - L - YouTube


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5W4k6vD2WY

Das durfte ich im Juni live in Düsseldorf sehen, DAS war der Hammer


----------



## Blacky1810 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSGh9h5yWIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDR1rsodyus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red Hot Chilli Peppers: Otherside


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SkEs28a_w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94776480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEEsWEOqpGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T2tAUKKrEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20nmd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqvThopYOLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kDQ2-dJM0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2y2j

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdisereJaXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV8KDOQqnQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17592765

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvsgYBDKpOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M81CHCBcwqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9141930/Spider_Murphy_Gang_Schickeria_1982


----------



## T'PAU (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZfrfOnDYXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyYCbJ_xA7A


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjOqjg7hHcI


----------



## IRNV (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQOQG1Pv1wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmube3UlmoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mkkOLMTOM7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj4Kni9x0dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Jarren Benton - Lean (SeaBa$$ & Labrat Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-tvJcTPxHc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Megadeth: Duke Nukem Theme Song


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMLwslRNThM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LUXiqOAlWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat Sia - Guts Over Fear


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SE22rMUrIkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whYMahZWyVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xahvp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^Jessie J Domino


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_^^_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2I7MwvmJkZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xahy1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IDempiree (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaROjQLZ7_0



Rhythm & Sound with Jennifer Lara - Queen In My Empire


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x24x7j

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2014)

Mj Ghosts.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xrqjsp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2014)

Justin Timberlake TKO.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake TKO.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0AGUywHntw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2014)

Michael Jackson Beat it.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xb54pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSdKmX2BH7o


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvuO2EvCTAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH).


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfNcnZXGYwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## PepperID (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pumped up Kicks von Foster the People


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylwT6-FiuWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Uriah Heep - Sweet freedom


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mary J - Suitcase.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNURfyfx72k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee_uujKuJMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TwagT2VGfJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/70072423

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DENA Cash Diamond Rings Swimming Pools


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x45h1d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

House _ Paris Blohm - Fire In The Sun (Ft. Ilsey Juber)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xbyed

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/74305323

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball*


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29684052

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x9985u

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFlYcRkVVjk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3q8ld

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1KpcR07LYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

Zendaya - Replay


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOffV40nhtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mj Smooth Criminal.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N83uZp6uU4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IRNV (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9b7iOZiRdOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

June - Rocco


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83320270

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2Cl2B5TZoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Need Your Love - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa1sz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## IRNV (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQR0bXO_yI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xb69z

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD On Stranger Tides (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_SAMrDnXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxIJAUeSe4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TO9Qa7MpAvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWz9VN40nCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5aZJBLAu1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17614706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud6sU3AclT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/104063146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyE4CLM0QIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mofo45 (1. November 2014)

Hey Leute,
Ich mache selber Musik und würde mich über jegliches Feedback freuen.
Habt einen schönen Sonntag.
http://soundcloud.com/fake-bln/shaker-bang-mofo-beatz/s-hqGDU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IRNV (1. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/52966265

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Napalm Death - Necessary Evil


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwRBcNReYTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IRNV (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iq8apmpOhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmfOOEj-cZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQ9hRqrAJ7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## Yam2k (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ace Ventura & Freedom Fighters - The Encounter


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/36952453

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXBJZVE3EeU


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2XvZcp7ESk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tA1V3zP7uh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Makio - _ LIL BIT _ ►【 NEW R&B 2014 】 ◄


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Cash Feat. M.I.C & Allan I No Way


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonn Hart Feat. Baby Bash & BaezaPapi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObntvRcKMrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FOncIre_2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eY0baENaL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marco Minnemann - OC DC (from his solo album EEPS) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0V-hJxeyfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Irgendwie eine recht interessante Interpretation eines großartigen Klassikers: In Flames - Land Of Confusion - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-CeOWDBoFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp4UwPZfRis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k


----------



## jamie (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

EMIGRATE feat. Frank Dellé (Seeed) - Eat You Alive / Video - YouTube
Das erste Emigrate-Album hat mich stilistisch nicht vom Hocker gehauen, aber hier hat Kruspe gute Arbeit geleistet. Wirkt für mich recht stimmig.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - Business Suits and Combat Boots


----------



## jamie (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BIOSHOCK SONG - Dream Of Goodbye (Burial At Sea) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MtBWt4dfBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake The White Wolf: METAL VERSION - Witcher 3 - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wENI58mXZPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Main-Theme ist so genial. Es fängt die Stimmung von Bioshock so gut auf. Danke Garry Schyman!

Bioshock 2 - Complete Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18022510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dy9ksZcbZDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jts0cXMWPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtYcLPW-Lnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17254762

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

Wham - Last Christmas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nico Vega - Beast


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x123gd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYrW3yONR44


----------



## PepperID (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frozen Soundtrack...


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Haslinger - Only Four Men (The Three Musketeers Score)


----------



## k@k@nut (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3fFIHf4EHw


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98774523

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* David Guetta *

* Dangerous (feat. Sam Martin) (Lyric Video) *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3njeu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/36952453

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/aerosmith/Dude-%28Looks-Like-A-Lady%29/USIV20400188


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-k_Eg7zXuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/aerosmith/Love-In-An-Elevator/USIV20400187


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yn3ViE6mhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Kiesza *

* Hideaway *


----------



## jamie (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein: Stirb Nicht Vor Mir


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>
*Kiesza - Giant In My Heart*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGGlTR71FEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rockstah - Superheldenanzug


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2cwme

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTZQ2IB_x7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x71ja

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

Starjack - Friends.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xti9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFSU 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_Fbq8OJRRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

Zendaya Replay.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64847065

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10qnnn

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## taks (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genau das Richtige für 6 Uhr Abends in der Schule 


American Hi-Fi - Amnesia






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg9WUP1TgZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElRKb_8yUl0

Meine Fresse, habe ich doch einen kranken Musikgeschmack


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/89973390

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madchild - Zero (Audio) - Produced by Young Aspect - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=863fYC-Mb_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ll1-yV8YSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJane HouseKat feat. Rameez My Party


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPNzH6LGOmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (4. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Acid Rain

Wunderschön!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

Maxim: Meine Soldaten 

Sollten wir mal in Musik singen hat mich aber irgendwie süchtig gemacht


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Asaf Avidan - Weak


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvx2n

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - Bad Guy


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

Christopher feat. Brandon CPH Girls.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/8738456

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soil - One Last Song


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x18swy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Fray - How to save a Life


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60898686

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RHCP - Under the Bridge


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prince - Purple Rain.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

One Late Night Soundtrack


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1afd7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64000489

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100258727

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqlVPaZYOzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vtKz6YwSD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnrRLHxBdaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWbpT9hNAYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zk6DPgh-8VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmo5DIktiqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtEAh5xPvHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89gTXM160Dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZqHnFr1580

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEjgPh4SEmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Who is Dj Bobo Zeus, sonst kann er ja nichts 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlC11ye-JCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50819409

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp4UwPZfRis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YzW1nMB9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r72pm5YJmAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdQY7BusJNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Lena Mr. Arrow Key


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2wkn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=na_h6giW4oI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynhMQcKDOHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXtmlLKwMRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xlq88n

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tt6B5zvPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1l11v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyBxbnqnI3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Afterlife 
Avenged Sevenfold: A Little Piece Of Heaven
Avenged Sevenfold: So Far Away
Avenged Sevenfold: Victim
Avenged Sevenfold: Acid Rain

Alles epische Lieder. Die Jungs können halt mehr als geile Gitarren-Licks.


----------



## IRNV (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlYH2UKus3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## jamie (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: The Theorie Of Everything

Wirklich sehr geile Metal-Oper!


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100150074

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klasse


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aivf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJ0w67k-8uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VQXwvcqiCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDbpzjbXUZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYHxGBH6o4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1It4rNbOCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yOOlckXJQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mofo45 (5. November 2014)

http://soundcloud.com/fake-bln/dope-shoes-at-fake-bln/s-3sVpi

Meine Beats


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDN4awrpPQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6U4RyKWZ0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMsKK0zNT_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27g7kf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20zgy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hast eh keine Chance  




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xh1x5v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sande Read All About It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8w0hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## DerMega (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mirco Niemeier @ Well Done! (Suicide Circus Berlin) 22.10.14


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/97180288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

Rayven Justice - On Mamas.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98774523

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qOg8E4Tzto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38720004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dragonforce – Symphony of the Night

Aus dem neuen Album Maximum Overload. Die Scheibe hat ordentlich Kraft und Melodie. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

New Electro & House 2014 Dance Mix #84


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## IRNV (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkLRH82SWQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Highway To Hell


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Cover kann sich sehen lassen. Lustig finde ich, dass Tarja und Toumas mit einer Violine ersetzt wurde.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syelG1looT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrUvu1mlWco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2s3uNcBH4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: Dawn Of A Million Souls



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dragonforce – Symphony of the Night
> 
> Aus dem neuen Album Maximum Overload. Die Scheibe hat ordentlich Kraft und Melodie.
> 
> ...


 
Leider noch nicht angehört, aber spätestens seit "Through The Fire And The Flames" sind die Jungs einfach Kult!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk30a0qsVIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JerirmFySU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OMG^^ Ich muss mich gleich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhHLifMnUxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

--Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNgcYGgtf8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LnqRu5Llwo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjlSiASsUIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92969280

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUJ0IYZKLvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfihYWRWRTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kO6BtpIzIiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ys7-6_t7OEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YyB8KCvSC7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist Musik und nicht diese Eierpfeile Bieber


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlecTBevmzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bam


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8mUJN4jF1I


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94481212

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eye_of_fire (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Geräusch eines Kompressors auf Arbeit


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

Michael Jackson Jam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/68568653

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AeBUaKlXIds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_l2V1zmeKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Avenged Sevenfold

Eigentlich sehr geiles Album, das ich bisher irgendwie komplett übergangen habe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsizu1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

Michael Jackson Billie Jean.


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CQfvfv1sI
Noch andere _Gears _hier?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3epoh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

Beat it - Michael Jackson.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfh34z

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

Alexander Stan - Dance.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11we9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

Zendaya Replay.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JB_fNVOPzyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xucjt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

audiomachine - Guardians at the Gate (Dubstep Remix)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KDrnCYztmg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12009773

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira Waka Waka


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## IRNV (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qgGhuukYyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Sexyback


 



__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/74454400

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaOiz3z0QRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ruHfeq87qo


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nt06PFWkJ1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4yOa3tBrB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNo2-viKfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat Sia - Guts Over Fear


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ymZLKz7mac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100150074

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoyB_ch-hO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwIzcNLOogc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Fasination


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlUZG2UQ6FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0rxydSolwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDuaKokOcHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37wSwAJ98Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2Rch6WvPJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gy18fOixkrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0uQBwFMfBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t6gaq9z4-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGp0kms-GEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFlNo1NjAEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41qC3w3UUkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27o8au

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x18dre7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86114896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLCAfJiKvS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUYxfI8Ovwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2vxQApPg40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQYjEa3FdUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## clown44 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXoob70cgew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azMRIHIyt1Y


----------



## The_Dragon (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Injection


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQgmASfA9RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für Zeus 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkjpod

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iggy azalea feat rita ora black widow


----------



## The_Dragon (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imamcajBEJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dj0drevGOgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPZEEPQJ10A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Noch einen für Zeus


----------



## jamie (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter: Es wird Schlimmer
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter: Freiheit Gleichheit Brüderlichkeit


----------



## jamie (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach 3 Jahren immer noch der Hammer: The Axis of Awesome: 4 Chords Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Preisi (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas "klassisches" 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTMEImX32jo


----------



## The_Dragon (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otxb-ybeL3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imvrhqqLBg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92969280

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J - Domino (live)





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Emeli Sandé - Read All About It Part III (live)





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/47230572

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nickelback - Revolution


----------



## dan954 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wardruna - Helvegen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Run9Spw3tT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## Memphys (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL66a1KB5rY


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH6kBveY19k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJqrNAkndd0


----------



## Preisi (9. November 2014)

Royal Republic - Save the Nation


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4emJASIuYA


----------



## The_Dragon (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## CSOger (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*A Perfect Circle — Diary of a Madman-Lovesong mashup (LIVE)   *

(Ab 5:05 gehts los)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzqJD5x0nKg


----------



## thunderofhate (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demonoid - Riders of the Apocalypse - Wargods


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pharrell Williams - Happy.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeBVk9DEcZo


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für Zeus 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTvwQ4VRxfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUMkGW5ClUI


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8kZAXCyYjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ys7-6_t7OEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50XAh55rn0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW0cU-084iM


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyskopp & Susanne Sundfor - Running To The Sea (Protohype & Carnage Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC2yu2a9sHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC2yu2a9sHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGFNmEOntFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92536828

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

... nochmal ein "Roller Coaster" ... ein kleiner Unterschied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzWaQHDw-Is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LewGsjgrec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2014)

MJ - Jam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkjpod

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZEbAPqlXgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xrrrlb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Speeding - Rudimental, Adiyam


----------



## thunderofhate (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wQbRz64_Ss


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1pcwx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCpAOT0WUOE


----------



## The_Dragon (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAAvNmoqDq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/useproxy/proxy-back-to-roots-mix-blazin


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2014)

Mj Stranger in Moscow.


----------



## clown44 (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqSC3MGYd0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für Zeus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCK3HeXRRac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. November 2014)

Rap unserer Klasse - wird man übrigens am Freitag in Dresden  im Hygienemuseum so um 12-14 hören können.


----------



## drebbin (10. November 2014)

Springst du da live rum?^^
Wenn ich zuhause wäre würde ich mal vorbeikommen...und bei missfallen Softeis vom vor dem Arnoldbad in die Menge schmeisen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQ3slUz7Jo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5i7htF2AwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnMjmYT8zd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ga-hR7CYbwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits: Brothers in Arms

Einfach ein Klassiker, dieses Album!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VQXwvcqiCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System Of A Down: Sugar (Hammer geil, groovt wie verrückt)
System Of A Down: Shame (warum haben die Nasen das nie auf ein Album gepackt?)
Charlie Parra Del Riego feat. Steve Glasford: Half A Man (einfach geil; Steve ist ein super Sänger -zieht euch mal Lost Autumn rein- und über Charlie Parra muss ich wohl kein Wort mehr verlieren)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NctF-9iF0cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## jamie (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System Of A Down: Toxicity (So ein verdammt geiles Album! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. November 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Springst du da live rum?^^
> Wenn ich zuhause wäre würde ich mal vorbeikommen...und bei missfallen Softeis vom vor dem Arnoldbad in die Menge schmeisen



Naja rumspringen  eher singen/rappen.

@Topic

Beyond Two Souls soundtrack


----------



## jamie (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Some Shredd: Charlie Parra, Jesus Parra, Walter Necropsya - CSM (Metal Instrumental) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## The_Dragon (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUPzSrKqQ-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25yoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eye_of_fire (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

At The Gates - _At War With Reality_


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26084164

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy9ha3qLU8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpvdAJYvofI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34437095

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2014)

Nicki Minaj - Anaconda


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQ8UWE0fohM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Above & Beyond Acoustic - Full Concert Film Live from Porchester Hall 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNUTlKqSO-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27g7kf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Youtube hat mir da ne schöne Vocal-Trance-Abfolge vorgeschlagen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJ_CnJL4Bbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9-2bPB1amM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGMmf4WOTzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPVv-Jjb0wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsmTLkTRQdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Jordan  Mit diesem Meisterwerk hat die Liebe begonnen und es ist immer noch eines der geilsten Lieder aller Zeiten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/24041455

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x36er5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0kGAz6HYM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte - Elke


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHycT3MTtu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2014)

Skrillex -Leaving.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7e7V9wA7cDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6wUD_2tES0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. November 2014)

The Best of Epic Music 2013 @15:00


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJ9D0UHP7x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9s1-syDDEQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEq62iQo0eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4nWy8pmIM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1k7el

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfQNcvIQckU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aB5csT3Tckg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## The_Dragon (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hI3Kau2g23Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100258727

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## enco (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihana- Diamonds


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrYl17orOes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5qx5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2014)

Alexandra Stan - Dance


----------



## k@k@nut (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHIF7LOo7mw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=387ZDGSKVSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8CvNE6s1NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1cuwju

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcgxlgDaBCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc1GlydsAqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## k@k@nut (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6OaZnU7K4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12dlcq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxYVfhXi-Bs


----------



## The_Dragon (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJofF_a55zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trlqGlvOcds


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2d327

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3Ijqp7YxQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## The_Dragon (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mo4cmTaEDIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demonoid - Death


----------



## k@k@nut (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlmLUYGAumk


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## The_Dragon (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zNSgSzhBfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig David Seduction


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLQzaLr1enE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EcHiRaK (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0FvnqfA71s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82490550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz Fast car


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80245986

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzoEK545j64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## The_Dragon (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

* Pharrell Williams *

* Gust of Wind (feat. Daft Punk) *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4O_YMLDvvnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPoSNge54IQ


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Makio Feat. M.I.C - _ Lookin At You _ ►【 NEW R&B NOVEMBER 2014 】 ◄


----------



## The_Dragon (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKrNdxiBW3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Rose LeAnn Rimes


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDt1qcqOWSc


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/70755851

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujj_o9RJ63o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marlon Roudette - When The Beat Drops Out


----------



## Yam2k (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Roberto Capuano - Vertigo (Original Mix) [DRUMCODE] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTev3R73P3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So groovy :3


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZL4MBqxjYFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFouwD5Ae6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTIxeheNVx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Rock (17. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6wtWNszFvM


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## clown44 (17. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kASOHXtIXHs


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DIZZEE RASCAL - I DONT NEED A REASON


----------



## clown44 (18. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_JgQyNUz1g


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2014)

Mj Billie Jean.


----------



## clown44 (18. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FMfsT11pdA


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2014)

Michael Jackson Beat It.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3QqxvZzwV8


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGDifkJJdQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIjLTFofKqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJ_CnJL4Bbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (18. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jerry C: Canon Rock


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## thunderofhate (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Rain


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Stromae -  Papaoutai*


----------



## JaniZz (19. November 2014)

Kollegah - King 

Kann alles


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2014)

Michael Jackson - Thriller.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

H - SB


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2014)

Alicia Keys Girl on fire.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1afiy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2014)

Alexandra stan Mr. Sexobeat.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4zVDE0gXzw


----------



## jamie (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Winery Dogs - Time Machine Music Video (Official) - YouTube

Wirklich super geil!


----------



## 442 (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iris von U2

von dem neuen Geschenk-auf-iTunes-Album.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHV7xTW1P8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Them Crooked Vultures @ BBC Radio 1 - Full Concert - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcECgEY6MH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9Xkd6lXrfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiTx7GKCsRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVVSwhnPPQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## The_Dragon (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z33tH-JdPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a045cyFmWBw


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Freue mich schon darauf nächsten Monat Dragon Age zu spielen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuJnvC8voJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqNoulVpE4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMfRd5NnIDI


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2014)

Zendaya Replay.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JK4m8QD8GRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZ6jx6VGKAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9Ti8NHX5wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## The_Dragon (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4K6ZxDwi34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simon Patterson - Open Up - 094


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## clown44 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXoob70cgew


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 - Payphone


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXfoQlo354s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=QXfoQlo354s


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVuc9AYhMgM


----------



## TechBone (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LvTpjK-MEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGqiBFqWCTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - One


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nause Hungry Hearts


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dropkick Murphys - Heroes from Our Past






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z875CLxj12E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Airplanes von B.O.B


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdpclKpIbi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Ordinary






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iigTLhd5A4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37202934

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2014)

Stromae - Papaoutai.


----------



## T'PAU (21. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fY0njOIRkW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. November 2014)

For Today- Devastator


----------



## Xracmoth (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heaven Shall Burn - The weapon they fear


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwkdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blade - Fade'Em Out danach Son of Noise mit Ill Justice


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66883902

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aswz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciLjqjlPfu4


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/52675332

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dL3AiuTsbOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EcHiRaK (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta feat. Sia - The Whisperer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

F.O.O.L - Feelings (Original Mix)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8l8PVWfV93E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## ASD_588 (22. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2004 version




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5C-TZSZJtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




orginal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Zxx3_wOCoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Something Good 08 von Utah Saints

Alone (Kasuma Vocal Mix) von Kay Stone


----------



## The_Dragon (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eLoQteiJNOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. November 2014)

Maxim - meine Soldaten


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LT4smSRyqnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ Und jetzt laut machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..​ ​ ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CpC8jws7rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Not Afraid von Eminem


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Bowie - Sunday


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Glitch Mob - We Can Make The World Stop (Official Video)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ce-5MM9l_BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hw0znL5TcR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2Rch6WvPJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbFZO1V5hrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Glitch Mob - We Can Make The World Stop (Official Video)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCxk113Irrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EcHiRaK (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFNzvnEy-fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Exquizit Feat. Cubb, Trevor Jackson & Blaq Tuxedo - _ Get That _ (Remix)


----------



## clown44 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2ae5wj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/65010247

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkZkekS8NQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY3FTREdVs0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=SY3FTREdVs0


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon OST


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvptv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erasure - Sometimes (Shiver Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hF2JMXKVqr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eky8JmYl1EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgYXINNhjTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			
				Fehler schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben in Ihrem Text 2 Videos verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 1 Videos. Bitte klicken Sie auf 'Zurück' und entfernen Sie einige davon.


Das ist neu. Da ist wohl mehr als nur das Layout geändert worden.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waLS0zeR99Q


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## thunderofhate (25. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hellsystem - Devilface Podcast @ Hardcoreblasters


----------



## The_Dragon (25. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWzjoWxObU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## The_Dragon (26. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Granps Morgan - Wash the tears


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WTBDO (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBXTYFS7Jqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix).


----------



## jamie (26. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erik Mongrain: AirTap


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Yam2k (27. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs#t=176

Der beste Teil kommt mMn ab 3:35, nicht nur wegen des absolut geil klingenden Virus


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



			
				Yam2K schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste Teil kommt mMn ab 3:35, nicht nur wegen des absolut geil klingenden Virus


 Gefällt Mir (Ist immer noch kein Gefällt Mir Knopf da)
Das Video finde ich sehr beindruckend, die Musik ist allerdings auch nicht übel.


Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZN5Z5PsJGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mitverachtvng (28. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haftbefehl - Russisch Roulette

(Der Herr wird übrigens völlig zu unrecht für einen dummen, nicht richtig deutsch sprechenden Assi gehalten )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1F_88UksxA


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53590783

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## thunderofhate (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJXU0Tb7x-Q



mitverachtvng schrieb:


> (Der Herr wird übrigens völlig zu unrecht für einen dummen, nicht richtig deutsch sprechenden Assi gehalten )


Nein.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14bXfvnCq80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ARi3Z0zb4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy.


----------



## WindowsXP (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fettes Brot - Jein


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cNw2L8Ngog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (29. November 2014)

Björk - Play Dead

Björk - The Anchor Song

The Nakedt & Famous - Young Blood

GTA 3 - Flashback FM ! 

Giorgio Morrodaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !! !!!

Es war einmal in Amerika - Pan Phlööt'n Theme

Zager & Evans - In the Year 2525

The Stranglers - Golden Brown


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So ! , last song for ..............

The Shadows - Apache


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mishon - Touchdown (Feat. Sage The Gemini)


----------



## The_Dragon (30. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mllXxyHTzfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Pour it up


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demon Boyz - Original Guidance


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind (Dancecom Project Remix)


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuHa6lUMj-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/100150074

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PyZc7u3Uz6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYnuK4dWHg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-G-PtmcPyK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem feat Sia - Guts Over Fear


----------



## Yam2k (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deadmau5 - 4x4=12 Limited Edition Vinyl


----------



## T'PAU (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HEvF8QLoYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2gDFJWhXp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Flames: Siren Charms

Wurde mal Zeit, dass ich mir das Album reinziehe.


----------



## Agriculturalist (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Sinatra - The Christmas Album


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DykX1EH_qiA


Gerade mal wieder eine Perle der deutschen Musikkultur gefunden 

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man fast drüber lachen


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/104580337

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr0DB29tEKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQaksyUJvwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi. 
Mama kommt auch bald


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRMOMjCoR58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## clown44 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI01DDseJEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86114896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUtbEXUxQH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Od8wHQZc3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOXeqztvAh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzc-p6uvkOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zslyZxnoI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WmL5pbNyqw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elh5X4pgtdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Arthur - Impossible


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ9VFmd-6ho




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ9VFmd-6ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphabeat Faszination


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PBXE4oF3i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia,


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAhNMBnsvmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich habe zwar das Spiel nicht, aber im der Soundrack ist schon ganz ordentlich. Teilweise werden Musikstücke aus der Reihe mit E-Gitarre, Viola, Schlagzeug und mehr neu aufgelegt. Manche Stücken fehlt allerdings etwas Variation oder zumindest Variation beim Schlagzeug. 
Hyrule Warriors Soundtrack - Hyrule Field 1
Hyrule Warriors Soundtrack - Solidus Cave
Hyrule Warriors Soundtrack - Eclipse of the Sun

Sandstorm by Darude meets Metal


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## clown44 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IymO5iPFv3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Play Hard (Tecknoos Edit & Timmokk Remix) Ft. Ne-Yo & Akon


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6641628

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Age of Love - The Age of Love (Cosmic Gate Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

•MJ Dangerous.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRYvuS9OxdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3Z8NU5ImK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Carnival in Rio (Punk Was)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax9tYkIl_kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Toten Hosen - Pushed Again





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2H8FtlrzCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhkL_HMIz2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vocalcover mit Metalbegleitung:

- Destruction Preventer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIo8ypK3ZD8&list=UUtXuWXsd7TYXwX2ZNLXfojg
- Anime Medley (japanisch)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll21Z4uLMv0&index=142&list=UUtXuWXsd7TYXwX2ZNLXfojg


----------



## robafan1 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus dem Musikunterricht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4v3dPG-hec

Aber Achtung, nix für schwache Nerven


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUbMWtUyIIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boFhHOjljs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADjh-VPJtFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4uYALZ4VBu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55790317

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fancy - Iggy Azalea


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvKorhtHfk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO-fBY52UtY


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## thoast3 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Death and Resurrection Show von Killing Joke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CMN2-rG354

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xzOBgzgyhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVjgRlto8PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5eF6sjmUSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fXvJHrbUTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Minaj - Starships.


----------



## marvinj (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Dangerous
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvMu-Cb60Ic


----------



## Performance-Gaming (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

30 Seconds to Mars- Edge of The Earth:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp1wXtimx0k


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xyJvmTvDQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yam2k (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simon Patterson - Open Up - 097


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xaixw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHPV-XF0vx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20nlp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTroJlLPRHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Performance-Gaming (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio NFS HP © :

Es lief 30 seconds to Mars Edge of Earth

Es lief Echoes- Klanox:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyi1iLA5phA

Es lief Partner Radio: Landeswelle Thüringen

Jetzt läuft: Benny Benassi Feat Cinema: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo8kz-ekR9g

Radio NFS HP© und Landeswelle Thüringen® sind in Thüringen unter der Frequenz 99.7/102 zu Empfangen Copyrights: Criterion Games (2010-2012) EA-NFS (1996-2014) Musik: (Verschiedene Interpreten) [Landeswelle Thüringen®] [Radio PSR®] (Dies soll keine Werbung behinalten sondern nur zur Information dienen) Projekt Online Radio Livestream Start 2016 mit Landeswelle Thüringen


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxDDHDXlzOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynhMQcKDOHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhGCQBeRc6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXtmlLKwMRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azure Ray- Scattered Like Leaves


----------



## DertDikDik (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5sXZit9pRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow.


----------



## Performance-Gaming (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio NFS HP © :

Es lief 30 seconds to Mars Edge of Earth

Es lief Echoes- Klanox:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyi1iLA5phA

Es lief Partner Radio: Landeswelle Thüringen

Es lief: Benny Benassi Feat Cinema: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo8kz-ekR9g

Es lief Partner Radio: Landeswelle Thüringen

Grade läuft: Funeral Party- Giant Song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPq2sECgPU4

Radio NFS HP© und Landeswelle Thüringen® sind in Thüringen unter der Frequenz 99.7/102 zu Empfangen Copyrights: Criterion Games (2010-2012) EA-NFS (1996-2014) Musik: (Verschiedene Interpreten) [Landeswelle Thüringen®] [Radio PSR®] (Dies soll keine Werbung behinalten sondern nur zur Information dienen) Projekt Online Radio Livestream Start 2016 mit Landeswelle Thüringen


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O385NZehve4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgtQj8O92eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/79995044

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wubroha (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_-BTP7pzE

immer wieder geil


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S77UmpUzETk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 442 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQdQ3ngu0n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGoLq3c4SDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaSnteabWeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61Xt_kgush4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## El-Ahrairah (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://wvrmgrind.bandcamp.com/album/swarm-sound 

grundsolide


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDID_E0FDUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fried_Knight (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Onyx ft. Biohazard - Judgement Night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZRGPg5laDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schnell noch was Posten, bevor der Zeus wieder Online ist


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XVtfWxNMss


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Sia Titanium.


----------



## ActiveX (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Duke Dumont - Won't Look Back 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8hgvr8KShM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pogo


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfEr6KuToVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxLfUpv6MOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Demonoid - Wargods


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJZo2OKmshU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qx1mboWYn0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJqrNAkndd0


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Rolling Stones - Start Me Up*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqp2stVMVjM


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## jamie (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

POWER Rangers METAL! - YouTube

Echt der Hammer! Das Solo hat teilweise was von Petrucci, mischt aber auch viele andere Stile mit rein. Das Pick Tapping ist echt krass schnell; ich glaube, ich habe sowas in der Geschwindigkeit noch nie gesehen!


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5irVXTSC4P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1CHcF_R4JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## n1c0 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soooo much chill vibez 

https://soundcloud.com/mitis/sets/life-of-sin


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga - Summerboy


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Left Boy Security Check.


----------



## Fried_Knight (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdqdG9ydktg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/88010139

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3YhsGfqI2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQAyeQQOzNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## n1c0 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Good stuff straight from London 

Maya Schenk- *************** Slapping (Hoxton Whores Remix) | Release 13/12/13 by GypsyJungleBoy - Hear the world’s sounds


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAcUhbQAXF4&list=PL48E2B87CFAFC6A5E&index=1


----------



## Nikitaman (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9TvhoqLUv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OC-N3Hnb374

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - papahoutei


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bznxx12Ptl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## robafan1 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snj0OMd-3kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nikitaman (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

EvenS - 8 Bit Stuff


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Markus Schulz - Scream 2 (Album)

angefangen mit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYwJ5x63IGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machuka Lil Jon (Feat. Mr Catra and Mulher File)


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFsLGh81GeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schnell noch einen Musik Post, bevor der Spammer Zeus18 wieder Online ist


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49961703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uebInqG1pJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schnell noch einen


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off.


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRQnJyP77tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum Ausklang des Tages





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yevSZtUmjes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blubb





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0pSJNTY1su8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU0rZxZzzoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aktuell wieder mal auf dem trip 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRzbWPJHFqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## robafan1 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce - 7/11


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55790317

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82485912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55HcPt_pcGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


R.I.P.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hands down. Unsterbliche, zeitlose Musik. Produzentenlegende Quincy Jones und der überaus talentierte, ehrgeizige, damals blutjunge 20j. Michael Jackson kamen vor 35 Jahren erstmals zusammen und schufen nicht weniger als ein Meisterwerk, mMn. Für mich die Blaupause, so gesehen, zum folgenden Jahrhundertalbum "Thriller" 3 Jahre später... Man kann zu MJ stehen, wie man will, und einen an der Murmel hatte er definitiv, aber seine Mucke ist einfach von sehr hohem Wiedererkennungswert, ebenso wie er selbst es zu Lebzeiten war. Als 80er Jahre Kind wird er immer einen Platz in meiner musikalischen Sozialisation einnehmen.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machs gut Udo






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2QgIeVSfyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Du warst ein ganz großer


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vgif5MUnJtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqgEFiG5n0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RoJEqFY5n-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/43372373

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvYQ1TNbf2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KINfQbfZwik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika Boum Boum Boum.


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

This right here 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZpOkWBH0Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tha Playah - Darkside Easter Warm-Up Mix


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kent - Den Döda Vinkeln (Album: Du & Jag Döden)


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pavo - Infexious Hardstyle Podcast 001


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZXEZZH8-fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZN5Z5PsJGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86636862

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Nz9dhBZu-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWSlxS51-Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Über die neuen Band Aid30 Fassungen (deutsch, englisch) decken wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens... 

Für mich der Weihnachtssong schlechthin! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSxFK9mRBRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



>> Langfassung <<


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvDxSW8mzvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Trevor Jackson Feat. Sage The Gemini - _ Know Your Name _ ►【 NEW R&B DECEMBER 2014 】 ◄.


----------



## Fried_Knight (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0pnTm-KK9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8xt5BGegj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0slGyPBfEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdJEa_lNmF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Son of Noise - Three Minutes of
 Violence https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEezXuFvEoQ


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ju2n2HkyCME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## robafan1 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Josef Salvat - Diamonds


----------



## Shub Niggurath (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Mor Dagor* - _Bloodstream_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ls62HRWuawo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mor Dagor - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuP1bil-wIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Aufgewacht das Baby.


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2bk1nf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2b1sil

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PVjcIO4MT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - RIGHT IN


----------



## Framinator (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cartman - It's a beautiful day (extended) (South Park / War World Zimmerman)


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih2xubMaZWI





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ih2xubMaZWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com].


----------



## clown44 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBk6KWfJ_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82485912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xmvu51

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53162545

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nickelback - Trying not to love you


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zkWlwXVhq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcs5PRxEXq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Imt-eV9R9Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1eXPBQYknM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofrB6OCSsgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ju2n2HkyCME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunshine-Live Mix-Mission 2014


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marina And The Diamonds Primadonna


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwff61MTOUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## Anticrist (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds in Gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvviVulgdms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXXszJUmmik


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DqXzL226Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wO9B-6Hvvss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## shotta (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Since 77- Paul Kalkbrenner


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwar nur cover-versionen, aber geil... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCEq3-w8Ls4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ek6Av-8-ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNagQkvAPg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziThYl6B2vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKM-IoyzzwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Wild Jessie J


----------



## clown44 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x206ezt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x206for

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZD0iIO1Usyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*

MÖRK GRYNING* _„Return Fire_“





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMsGFETTKAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mörk Gryning - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzY6ZTAUBPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/112896632

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ABBA - Happy New Year





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8bjeSEW_ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## shotta (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dave Darell- Children


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-NUEZAHkx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrDtG_PMisk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy7CyDBfLHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtwJ5HO0cHk


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgwT2Ti0c24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o95Wy2l0pL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shotta (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay- Clocks


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PspeCLZ5RWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnitzelschale (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUCRFMZ-hiY


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AETJnsxP9YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oABEGc8Dus0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ron Flatter- Mantequilla (kontor sunset chill 2014)


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fard-hoffnung. Fard für mich eh ein sehr guter Künstler, der gefühlvolle songs sehr gut rüberbringt.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yng-EO_IJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A-lusion - Here We Are (Original Vocal Mix) [HQ Preview]


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Both Straight Outta Line.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jaja..damals....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1K98rewHkuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii 'Levels' Skrillex Remix [FULL]


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

America - a horse with no name


----------



## clown44 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2ck5gu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kleiner Mann ganz Groß 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Z3h4G5rOyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Erinnerung an meinen Freund Zimbl




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNyeVWmmJHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

massiv- showtime. für mich guter beat wenn ich etwas aggro bin


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKRJfIPiJGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZI4VROXeQrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhCLalLXHP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIAZ8unRm2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schnell bevor das Baby aufwacht


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9otg_Cm50RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REKfxquMtWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUjUIP2ugG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6sp2Ibrr54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGnoZJ097Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7XwL0duW3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rap Hip Hop Instrumental Beat


----------



## shotta (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darude- Sandstorm xD


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika - Boum Boum Boum


----------



## robafan1 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bastille - Of the night


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6s7lsW1HWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56046684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_YlZ1JdcVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JessieJ Masterpiece


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE&index=1&list=FLYYXaY2fowiSUug-N4b9rgw


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Both Straight Outta Line


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*B.B. King - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 2011*
Die BR gab's zu Weihnachten .
Vielleicht nicht sein bestes Konzert, aber allein die Gäste sind es wert.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJ_fkw5j-t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYM-RJwSGQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TReo2lUMngE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPPpt08rim4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - No one.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DjpNgrocKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jM7vP2AjUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf9ra5jWvVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17XeMNnLZ7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







​


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-y_fx_TNaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Two Steps from Hell - My Freedom


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oly Murs Troublemaker.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7XwL0duW3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGnoZJ097Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Brown Loyal.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcHKOC64KnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uR_V_fCcDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVbA2EKGYBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18188866

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizofred (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sam Smith - I'm not the only one


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM001LMYKuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achtung, schwerer Lachanfall incoming:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1zJttHrs2I

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1zJttHrs2I" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1zJttHrs2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - Girl on fire.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32068035

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNjU95DCgaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=998P6HEzCdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schnell noch einen, bevor das Baby aufwacht


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/43372373

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRUe4NbHWgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lux Aeterna by Clint Mansell... Full Orchestral  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9a3oHeTM0Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJzoBmVPeYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bevor das kleine Baby wieder da ist


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3uL1WdqIPk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RKMc5gS8yA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuDC4T1Cihc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tune_Down (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JguMgsfGc4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Arthur Impossible


----------



## Xracmoth (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heaven Shall Burn - Godiva


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rx_AA5GfNE


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez - Papi


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Colin Frake





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njBVfDBThzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xrj1l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klangsegler - Abandoned Homes


----------



## Tune_Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qka6JrKUM5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## clown44 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aftuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array Array


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen (Two Steps from Hell) - Starchild





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hguvzsLUD5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris Open Wide (feat. Big Sean)


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen (TSFH) - Colors of Love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuGiwDQEvDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - My Dubai


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Junior Malanda 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-fesv7_fXvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJtB55MaoD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m3ntry (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_mcplFhU6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - My Dubai


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## S754 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnhtiKTwKf8


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array Array


----------



## clown44 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25cktf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - Empire


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdea6xQ1uWM

Hatte ich hier Halestorm eigentlich schonmal gebracht?  Auch die eigenen Songs sind wirklich nicht schlecht...


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gATP9FzBQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NF8GmWkqkj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTfxX3i9S2Y


----------



## coroc (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUgcygzQAwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Baby schläft


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t6gaq9z4-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Procession





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojWtk5hGApM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Blackheart





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbttZVTSJRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Metacafe
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Metacafe. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Remember the Name von Fort Minor ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HeFq01PWR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAhS81E6el0


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Fatal Fury





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3OM1AvMuUy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzCWGGG2gQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Benny Page ---- Ganja fi legal ...... Drum n Bass/jungle 4Life


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lU-UI3_6HcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geile Neuaufnahme des besten Metallica-Albums seit ...and justice for all, ballert gut.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - SUMMIT .


----------



## T'PAU (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25s6eq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16884618

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ACDSee (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus der Reihe Epic Songs:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## thoast3 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killradio-Scavenger


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/51258413

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AA64eCt2zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Tous Les Memes


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDrjm--JwDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - H.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l93K93-Cjs


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

William Feelin Myself


----------



## Amon (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5jvUXij7nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6LL5iA6y9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lodCjSNaMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHUvc7RvZy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ldo1rQGD9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SlEpXDUBDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janis Joplin Cry Baby live in toronto 1970 - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fRPqhl3IhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugQ-boNX4Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLqp1_y5DjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5Oo-y-1ELc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Apollo Zapp feat Reo - Hula Hoop!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s82zM030E7Y


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Mando Diao - Sweet Wet Dreams.


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Archangel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLUguXpUIb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8f-arPWp2z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Zombie-Feel so numb


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen Live: Der Krach der Republik - Das Tourfinale (Blu-ray)


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAhNMBnsvmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InRMwptcgAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=887qredDcbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZTkR3qo2RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3LYfnMOjw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## X-Cellence (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Celldweller - Lost in Time  *.*


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Armin van Buuren - A State Of Trance 698


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mj beat it


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zendaya Replay


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin hin und weg 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LY39km8rkWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnitzelschale (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuMjmQMZu5A


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mj - Thriller


----------



## thoast3 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Helmet-Crashing foreign Cars


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Smooth criminal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jWEyRvbmP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5W6gjAAHvo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anaconda - Nicki Minay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMJvj5cJYHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kiesza Hideaway


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBC9RPpY7rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouw97qVZZTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4vCfpYl8l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eOOoNIDcoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94776480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irn2eLREnOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Hp8-hwSlOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lqe1xn1NMcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yI7cm1pCHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-9kPks0IfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Requiem [Trailer Music]


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen (TSFH) - Sonera 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KGxrSOUGZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## S754 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fYWD3lJEw4


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DARFCQo57Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JzEEsqMbrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHn7w3o22PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ac8aCxHeucI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCMrXC8D05Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher-Climax Figgy Remix


----------



## Tune_Down (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQFzq1LnRVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eddie Murphy - Party all the time.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alors on dance - Stromae.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T1LZ64MzHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fsQ6xHt4sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

left boy black dress


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8OsZTJ5vfUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-Nd5aWM2Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## S754 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XatJGzzFgR0


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## T'PAU (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haunted (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8utbtzaPS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7Ziw7YxvTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54nSydD9JqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsmUOdmm02A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-ORhEE9VVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90622109

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_S_TbD1XFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jNlIGDRkvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpfN7xIdoxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jW-ItsXazM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## clown44 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNJVFloPIVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sENM2wA_FTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUs6sG-zCDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evSqTIUt4mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin gerade bei Bereinigen meiner Festplatte auf einen Japano-Ordner gestoßen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSD7ssPvw7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLuDKtTmaUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oE4E3Ac72w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara bareilles i choose you


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvemEVzjKz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## iGnAZz (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJTgGgrCpNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ In the closet.


----------



## thoast3 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Celebration Song-Unwritten law


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50291465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J294A-R1Cjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsnlBtlimBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tv3BJEtr1Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBHucXOBlrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPFfxJVDdtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tM0sTNtWDiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=def3ob2h-1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muDZD3wgoHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two_Steps_From_Hell-Strength_Of_A_Thousand_Men_Alternate_V1


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gina Turner - Turn it Up 008-SAT-04-21-2014 by Mixing.DJ LiveSets | Mixcloud


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## Simita (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/derdomke


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Dragonland:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzU26jUnE7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/110551837

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o65GSQPRhhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXMx9XdL-fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Undying Love (falls ich hier Lieder bereits doppelt erwähne, schmeißt mit Wattebällchen nach mir  Ich überprüfe das nicht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt_AfjkWV8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby schläft


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - The soul that must awaken (Hat jetzt nix mit deinem Baby zu tun, @MATRIX KILLER )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4uA1TwtukrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NF6Qa84mno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So, ein Letztes für heute:
Two Steps from Hell - Miracles





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzq6Q-43Tpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dDCcMRpUnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marina And The Diamonds Primadonna


----------



## Jonidas83 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ub-ckJvl-x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jonidas83 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unterstützt die Jungs mal! Sind Freunde von mir und die haben es echt drauf, nur leider kennt kein Schwein diese Band 

https://www.facebook.com/coalandcrayon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOg5VxrRTi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



> Unterstützt die Jungs mal! Sind Freunde von mir und die haben es echt drauf, nur leider kennt kein Schwein diese Band



Mein like haben sie!  

Schöner Stil!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1TSBM_byqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9suJyyb5uTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxIOT3XOek0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

katy perry last friday night


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-wEAeNcA_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## SLNC (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8cw3COEHgc


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da von den Beatles


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkBuikw
Wir sind Helden - Die Nacht


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wildstylez - Live @ Mayday 2014 (Dortmund) - 01-05-2014


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Undefeated





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbInP4gsdL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Technoboy - TBY's Early Hardstyle Tribute to all my fans - Spring 2014
https://soundcloud.com/djtechnoboy/tbys-early-hardstyle-tribute-1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6GKgqIxShQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Cry





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8GG_Mp27gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE61Bz7IHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/116622243

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sia - Elastic Heart ft Shia Labeouf - Daniel Askill on Vimeo


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96811608

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

swedish house mafia in my mind


----------



## clown44 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGJ-FMfXgyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Aesir





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlIHGrTlGRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2c5h2D9IQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=II3mrCmHPIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8MLrgkqFwY


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rjb4TeKvzLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YNMX_RtbIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw5b8yEgQKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leather Strip - Live in London





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7EqM9p-fvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-gTZHJ1Aw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suPlYwJ3YvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kid Ink Ft Chris Brown Hotel


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109994547

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## S754 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haECT-SerHk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OMG^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDXkd2NyCCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## Bljad (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEBkBacm5L4


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Requiem for a dream


----------



## bingo88 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Faunts - M4 (Part I & II)


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## clown44 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mT7EcNHovJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_LbJJ4F2GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Tous Les Memes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBKnpyoFEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8LIRtPnuA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald - Close Up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1kXbhO1vW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfE9C_OCnm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_8KHdDmVsg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4R9FiKE0Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robin Schulz feat Jasmine Thompson - Sun Goes Down (Maniezzl Remix)
https://soundcloud.com/scheinizzl-m...jasmine-thompson-sun-goes-down-maniezzl-remix
Robin Schulz - Same (Original Mix)
https://soundcloud.com/robin-schulz/robin-schulz-same-original
Robin Schulz - Shyer
https://soundcloud.com/robin-schulz/robin-schulz-shyer-bootleg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EGThunder (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nature One Inc. - The Golden Twenty (Jerome's Official Anthem Mix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-9kPks0IfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A-lusion - Here We Are (Original Vocal Mix) [HQ Preview]


----------



## Yam2k (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Ds6ubfdAk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade bei SSL gehört... hammer Brett(er)! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWadufWeb84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dvnzrRiiQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_Yx0X-eHn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5z5z4FoqZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zk2PCti8-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zWzy5q_M5Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Akia - California


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxZInIyOBXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-pswfTBt78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Scp2TtAWjLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deadmau5 - Bleed


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84327167

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## clown44 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2ck5gu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KatanaxXx (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbLBGoZ1ULU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Beat It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xl7275

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iggy Azalea Black Widow


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AX8Oilam-0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFyZSOouy3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flyleaf - Between The Stars (Full Album) - YouTube

Hab nach Urzeiten das Debütalbum wieder gehört und wollte mal sehen was die jetzt so machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiSfTyrvJlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APlPjz9Ry84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bastian baker i d sing for you


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Er6l7UOnbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## clown44 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qOgxygHmow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrobdR-urpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queen - Hungarian Rhapsody


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRehmX3zlwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2a1UOa0YZaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IoBP24I2lwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ma9I9VBKPiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51V1VMkuyx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tom jones she s a lady


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqTqZAingM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOubzHCUt48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17ozSeGw-fY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8eRzOYhLuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50GQjUZ4P3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

will.i.am feat. thatpower


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZP1lqEiusPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## leaf348 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

King Crimson - Waiting Man (Live in Frejus '82)


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## jamie (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - YouTube

The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/51258413

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - Jaded


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVJtNPYgQMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ist zwar eher was für Sommer, aber hey 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pnf3UdbRXeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sp54ZsYy_YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LR67sjgdrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mj - Thriller


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fywLRH0cYPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfWlot6h_JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0go2nfVXFgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9C9Bs2mP1uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HExm7OfVynQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgzUVNZrcwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black widow - Iggy Azalea


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi5qBCiJc2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsrMl1bEHaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum runter kommen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inD5xA2q9vA

Zum hoch kommen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw4k5f-QCdI
0:45 gibt einem immer dieses gediegene Pantera-Feeling


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ya8N9FhMq5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8yF9zqlpR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1dJDzB2OFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywvP6YlPfbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex Syndicate


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ubi1m5pR3hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NR7dG_m3MsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QBmTHwR3hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2f4kp5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_vToLbLVZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Therion -Les Fleurs Du Mal


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ln7Z7lzzY1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eddie Murphy - Party all the time


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJGTPfqLFik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika boum boum boum


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2enCPTeHcCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## leaf348 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pantera - Sandblasted Skin


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iggy Azalea -Fancy


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Roe01DLT8


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul She doesn't Mind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Go271boOI5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leaf348 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wouywGKu7I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UthSjhJFB_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marlon Roudette - When The Beat Drops Out


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lost Autumn - Anthem For The Weak - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScNNfyq3d_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruGX787EZko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ir_BVxBz5do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcECgEY6MH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KB9K0zGfCr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FLeBFfTzj4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0u3aXuBVD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tY57TYnr9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@Topic: Bad Salad: Deep Roots


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHjE0r3ccyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvpQMkYY5mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## clown44 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx27NL_iqEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## zarkanis (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burn It Down - Linkin Park


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## jamie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avenged Sevenfold: Save Me


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75239393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNoTvg0t52c


----------



## TammerID (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I am King - Julia


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## T'PAU (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGNFFBZmVhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDGb3JT34d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Oscar Divine - Faithful


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6npKLMK9fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-​


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara bareilles i choose you


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3wkuqRFXNvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tuQ6AkOdGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cancer Bats - Shillelagh






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=du511KAXSe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOQ3XuugS-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1oyvk0nn4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - High Wire Escape Artist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PkkTP7SChHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq1QP5vL6SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Funeral For A Friend - Wrench






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bi5kzsYtHNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





36 Crazyfists -The All Night Lights






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1NyGplbb9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Höchste Eisenbahn - Allen Gefallen
Die HÃ¶chste Eisenbahn "Allen gefallen" @ Orange Blossom Special 18, 07.06.2014 - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPonioDYnoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVVXGHJntTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NP2kfHj0xvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timati & La La Land ft. Timbaland & Grooya - Not All About The Money


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5B1D4xol_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qj58nbn35bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbEoRnaOIbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKg78Rkpn4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XbEzUAHm--o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0GpKbD1reM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcUDzHu6BDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O8cm8bb5YmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aswz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Dance


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBMUyOCwKm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oscar Divine - Faithful


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## zarkanis (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bon Jovi - Wanted


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallelujah  Shrek Song


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Os7fWs_gOT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kataklysm - In the Arms of Devastation


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## zarkanis (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Patrice - Clouds


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array Array


----------



## clown44 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU5LMG3WFBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Eo-8ZDaTb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy_Perry Roar.


----------



## zarkanis (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cafe Del Mar - Chill Out Lounge Mix Vol. 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDuue6rpTFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cartesius (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tanzwut - Freitag der 13. - Spiegelkabinett [Band - Album - Song]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTBF6JnGGaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in8j17RRH7o


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Son of Noise - Three Minutes of Violence


----------



## T'PAU (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=maprNsfMS3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAIDqyi2XsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUxetheUJVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bISJ2zi1zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXhmwMdUKfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIoSPevvsds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz9WOch2jGk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRXGsPBUV5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moves like Jagger


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1 2 step - Ciara.


----------



## ACDSee (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy ist geil.
https://vimeo.com/70260270


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tt6B5zvPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ac8aCxHeucI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J294A-R1Cjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGXlDrBUU4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Nixon Defeated[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvLDoj_xTnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qVKNCJoozY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/43372373

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jerk-Sucked in


----------



## El-Wizard (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kontra K feat. Rosa - Eigentlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2SYC-nNqrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsCEv0JXLuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zendaya - Replay


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnhtiKTwKf8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Goa Psytrance Mix 2013 HQ - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07Y0cy-nvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iO476kD-k0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ymZLKz7mac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Its on again - Alicia Keys


----------



## cerbero (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Moves like Jagger



Können andere inzwischen einen Ticken flotter 

https://vimeo.com/31290935


----------



## jamie (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zwar eher Technik-Demonstration als Musik aber wayne 
Buckethead - Guitar Lesson - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvDObLgAzHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEnwU5UGVYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## dsdenni (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CruciA - Break the fate


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kk8eJh4i8Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85561176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ PCGHGS, ist dir schon aufgefallen das nix in den Postings hast?



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbkeJMyy1B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - YouTube


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> @ PCGHGS, ist dir schon aufgefallen das nix in den Postings hast?



Wieso, ich sehe bei PCGHGS ein eingebettetes Video von vimeo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6FhaGdoi8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=83nMPAygIM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5YtB2gu_jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11763681

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OneFlSBBXlo


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## rotlag (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B - Magic


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Iggy Azalea *

*Bounce *​


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Musikvideo




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZ5U3mJU-DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original song:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqzzIoYc_pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BB King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill is gone (Live at the Crossroads Festival)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEzFgCLv8c


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (Live)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrO4YZeyl0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Freeze82 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uJ7boEZHUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10yrPDf92hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYS732zyYfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Yeah, cocaine! Sehr geiles LIed, da muss ich gleich dieses hören





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2pyexH-k_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wird ja immer besser hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVOHS1_z9HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqxyyir2qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kleiner Kulturschock, wers versteht findets sicher geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gmk9YG3s6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAgnZQziWAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_imIk4eU08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUEgwhNRw4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## wievieluhr (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuKSRWr49g


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet jackson so excited


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## rotlag (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ryzu, Kozoro, Unison & Evence - Ascend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKO0wIktxZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56229995

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Isley Brothers - That Lady


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Excited - Janet Jackson.


----------



## clown44 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yt0FlrmJJn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bruno Mars Grenade


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfuO3IVzMPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NrcGFfrPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubQape8wSkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

11 - Ayreon - The Human Equation - Love - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UWRypqz5-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VxSArWbEb3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNjO0Busqog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAHOZJovn4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Salad - Pain that Binds Us [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZrT_w2TAIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9Gme_E8ZWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DyziWtkfBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_-oy6dRJt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrnQORhbCWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glh7ZqeGh6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBpjZldfCyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxZcFArCeKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smiFk6KHr_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64047414

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Manowar - Die For Metal (Music Video) - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2f1Ny74_ou0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby ist aufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## jamie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Selten so eine geile Stimme gehört: (Jared Dines Vocal Contest) - Ghost Feet - YouTube 
Stilistisch eigentlich eher nicht meine Richtung, aber die Stimme haut mich einfach aus den Socken!


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - Forty Six & 2 - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2gtqfy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iggy Azalea Fancy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIh3nO6-V_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LL3vmVjYjBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dFz10R529g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATrEO1C86QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby schläft.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wQbRz64_Ss


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03FnBFscMVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: Day 11 Love
Bad Salad: Deep Roots ; Pain that binds us
Dream Theater: Pull me under ; Take the time ; Metropolis Pt1

Proggigen Abend allerseits. Vor der Dizze noch was gutes hören.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bESGLojNYSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcJJvRenq5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MI3OgbJS6oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Abk1jAONjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98mD8hvKKso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3cfvAWKxzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNwOKP1_bNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHC8vuBU9rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJWk_KNbDHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Neronimo (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dimitri Vegas, Like Mike, & Martin Garrix - Tremor


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uLKKm_EGjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azure Ray- Scattered Like Leaves


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RXRHmIFB_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQM5-Ks64is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnzgdBAKyJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoHAnSkmmRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyXwEkQtssg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dLmSVcyxtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHPGWcCiSyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwSKFcKBdmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nichts ging bis jetzt tiefer...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJjGJJ5KabM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie schön  Baby schläft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpzwRfUhUZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5f1ANVEcnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHsiFuv2MSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ip4kk8j-bAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kpNtBfPdvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoGOOBA6Pfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neronimo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Headhunterz feat Tatu - Colors 
This is HARDSTYLE


K-391 - Crazy Bass 

Overwerk - Contact 

Hardwell & W&W feat. Fatman Scoop - Don't Stop The Madness


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXk6cFdyelw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhHCkL4-WkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Stranger In Moscow


----------



## Neronimo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hozier- Take me to Church


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StgXz5S8g48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vf78alvpxRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpMEAy_UqB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neronimo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework 

SC Freiburg Fansong


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ueI8HU1cmNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2AOjb9HW2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-GkwIRbLw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gQpu_Ciyug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRm0UrbGP2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iV5LarkrD5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tI72n1oMSlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx7Kvgv-KC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wFg08KcIic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## Pokerclock (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für jeden, der mal testen will, wie tief und fett seine Anlage wirklich kann:

Auf dem Album About Berlin Vol. 2 vorhanden, wer auf CD-Quali wertlegt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5LhdVWbI9tE


----------



## S754 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Für jeden, der mal testen will, wie tief und fett seine Anlage wirklich kann:
> 
> Auf dem Album About Berlin Vol. 2 vorhanden, wer auf CD-Quali wertlegt.



Cooler Sound! 
Lege aber wert auf LP-Quali


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher-Climax Figgy Remix


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Babylein schläft


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## jamie (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(Jared Dines Vocal Contest) - Ghost Feet - YouTube

Diese Stimme, kann nicht aufhören, das Lied zu hören.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/sport1fm/another-one-bites-the-dost-sport1fm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tinashe - Fuckin Wit Me


----------



## clown44 (1. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=im1vsfATR_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## leaf348 (2. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wzF5wbONjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gq8EoQvv9zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbLoN2q5nig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8AQQrbVTfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23r4hp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://vimeo.com/49961703


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAc4zHEDd7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0go2nfVXFgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMQttDqBUyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ql6UJLcBQFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## thoast3 (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Blood-Red, White & Blue


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSUIygIaS_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHeYEaaJIho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SEOfwfRvAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-Shakira feat. Rihanna (Original) - Can't Remember To Forget You


----------



## dsdenni (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Xzibit - concentrate


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## thunderofhate (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVp8xWsteMo


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson Remember the time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93ASUImTedo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukick72Qafc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## jamie (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckethead: Crime Slunk Scene

Ein göttliches Album vom großen Meister!


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## Neronimo (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love Me Like You Do

Outside

The Fault In Our Stars - Charli XCX - Boom Clap

Iggy Azalea - Black Widow ft. Rita Ora


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## jamie (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buckthead: Inbred Mountain

Meine Signatur ist nicht ohne Grund so, wie sie ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsYp9q3QNaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e15TEJyCnIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRP3NIhJrdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzGKsXPBILw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7xgCtn8374

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1st6O1tqII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gq2ZJ418ad8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mh-eN--JK8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geVMCl23ZdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z05Ouu96Nvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAHg1qwG66c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrUvu1mlWco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfR_HWMzgyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KMHETUufRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJz7QkVWhuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet jackson so excited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjIpkWHnJr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMbL-8u97vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neronimo (7. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ihr bekommt jetzt mal gezeigt was eure anlage kann 
Headhunterz - Once Again

BYNON & Domeno feat. Alice Berg - Golden Hearts


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist doch nix was eine richtige Anlage fordert. Bei mir würden sich nur die Vögel freuen wenn die Regenwürmer aus dem Rasen geschüttelt werden



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxlO0Anxd0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kHDwc78uTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xracmoth (7. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fordert eure Anlage damit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v9XmwulYeLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dafür reicht ein Küchenradio



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=460urDbhdeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFh0J8Ph18U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOdrGR9N_VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sia elastic heart


----------



## clown44 (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itmTgYrqxzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## jamie (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach zu langer Zeit mal wieder John 5. "God Told Me To" ist schon ein geiles Album!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHd32MGl_tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@MATRIX KILLER
 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U01CZG3UgoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bl2R66xpGlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blumentopf - Von Disco zu Disco

blumentopf von disco zu disco | ?zlesene.com Video


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> @MATRIX KILLER



Ist dir nicht gut 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Baka Boyz - Show Me (Feat. Too Short, Palmer Reed, Guy James & Thurz)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-Jfevoz_vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt mal richtige Musik.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3A-2D5AkE3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRqpOhkdhTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtNJMAyeP0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o87hNhgfZvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xx11UGsIXLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiMG_JV2gbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## efdev (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

da ich sehr viele animes schaue bin ich immer wieder von den openings fasziniert :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wh8FgsEtNQ


----------



## jamie (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein Freund von Rap, aber Rick Rubin weißt echt, was er tut!

EMINEM | Berzerk | Video


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwK7B9QVISc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Felix Martin ist einfach 'ne krasse Sau!

Felix Martin - Tango - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## wievieluhr (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/stickybuds/fractal2014#t=46:35


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mkidP2OUCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jetzt kann der Zeus wieder Posten. Hat sich ja seit gestern Abend nichts geändert


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## thoast3 (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Help is on the way     Rise Against


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - up


----------



## art90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tn843mezMhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjwZAa2EjKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOMyRwhICdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCmzn1jRqc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jk6JND4LLSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGpBUCjH950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdG7BXGK_Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AY41nE4fAWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky,


----------



## drui (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bethlehem - Nazi Zombies mit Tourette-Syndrom


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika boum boum boum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RF0HhrwIwp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQn93YNHyR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## jamie (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Serj Tankian : Harakiri und Elect The Dead

Immer wieder tolle Alben!


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Caduzzz (13. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phrRu6lACcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHlt9CdPsqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f__yv-5LQ_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (13. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two-Lane Blacktop  Rob Zombie


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eUnNKCOFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XS9y6j9FSZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epica - Deep Water Horizon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gvk-hDB5zgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pC1YuWwgKP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW14W5VDafc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vsYFEo4GPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vgy8vOzl-po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cA2GAmljw-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein wenig weg kommen hier von der Mainstream Mucke. Gibt auch nicht so bekannte Künstler die es verdient haben etwas Geld durch Verkäufe zu bekommen. Gerade durch Zufall wieder Michale Graves zu fassen bekommen. War ne Zeit lang Sänger bei den Misfits, daher vielleicht dem Ein oder Anderen ein Begriff. Als Solokünstler aber wirklich gut und bekommt lange nicht die Aufmerksamkeit die er verdient. Schade... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJvU96xfciA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfgWFB1Zpjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhFA2oSldi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@*Metalic* 

Fast immer ein Lichtblick deine Links hier im Thread.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJaW9Ai67lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=owZ8sUllVag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - SUMMIT (FT. ELLIE GOULDING)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oABEGc8Dus0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bbTtPL1jRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1R_txIuuio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wjFahULCK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25589208

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wc50pfFjOq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gH476CxJxfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sia und Eminem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnFj2SzEfV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXlodYGwdK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7YYZZwyap0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyonce - I Am...Yours/An Intimate Performances At Wynn Las Vegas (Blu-ray)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QvokiswtmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DH6-G9k2590

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wait for me  Rise Against


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vkxRo00KWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myZBdVOzHa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy_Perry Roar


----------



## DP455 (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhOoIpIAUMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich werd einfach nicht müde das zu hören 

*Skrux ft. Delacey - My Love Is A Weapon*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EuXIBb7xgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Grishnach (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blood for the swans - Kataklysm


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## clown44 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68LlgGd9Y88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Earned - soundtrack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiSfTyrvJlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DQup4hd1_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18188866

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsJ4O-nSveg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pU6KhFWvKPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RgKogCFT8PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: Images and Words

Ein Prog-Meilenstein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OglaGA-UiLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eeFHdL2FBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sj_U6vObUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIM4gmho8P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQpTf2wuuno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjip0aLCVs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uojAM2QNJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFhWTaiCCxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Mr. Probz - Nothing Really Matters


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJXECS1A8Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9nFm-cR1Ubc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWRv_iuhnWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OIVGbPr_CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXGJUg_QEAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbreWVUmYrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## Johnny05 (17. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warren Zevon 

Things to Do in Denver when You're Dead


----------



## Zeus18 (17. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marina And The Diamonds Primadonna


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHMy9GJ0twI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## thunderofhate (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-Sw7UKbtE4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BIBSc1ZEQqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## thunderofhate (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie kann man Push The Button nur ohne den Videoclip posten? 
Ist doch der Hauptgrund, das Lied überhaupt zu hören. 

Hier mal das richtige Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJDGcxAf9D8


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher - Climax (Figgy Remix)


----------



## clown44 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrxX9TBj2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFz3llHuoXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo - Bubblegum


----------



## maseywald (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBtLMLQfiRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## DP455 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"203-bomb the bass feat justin warfield-bug powder dust (kruder and dorfmeister session remix) by Mr One, Two - Hear the world’s sounds"


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZrT_w2TAIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcuoyGMrRuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y25snz83ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HFO0tRnWlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q1q5aY35k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvaEJzoaYZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JW5UEW2kYvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wqxHThRgsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPAaWPcKoYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRKsF17wY30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vqz0mMtQX_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmc7KN-ifJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Haslinger - Only Four Men (The Three Musketeers Score)


----------



## DP455 (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pljwXv9uz54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAYLON - STARFIGHTER (JONAS STEUR REMIX) - TRANCE - *2005*​


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2pGCEGzhtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


--




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XBli4srsNBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mr. Probz - Nothing Really Matters


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSqoTvZtiVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## T'PAU (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beth Ditto & The Shoes - Cerrone's Supernature (Soundcloud)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAo9KhFW-wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

EAV - Lederhosen-Zombies


----------



## Zeus18 (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM718LrvJDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuX2JYUKQeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=671ng_0yDVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OGENKI CLINIC - FIRST LIGHT (JAMES HOLDEN REMIX) - PROGRESSIVE HOUSE - *2001*​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N80eix30Evk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7b2T8K2D-ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rotlag (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZ1GK7nyl04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5diJsEdLS_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



------------------------------ Der 2. Song aus dem noch unveröffentlichten Album-----------------------------


----------



## firre (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HaX8LKl5VQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NV7Eh_ptoA


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYrjcFoWGfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



--- Chrono Trigger - Corridor of Time Cover (Original: SNES, 1995,  Mitsuda-san und  Uematsu-san ) ---


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUtbEXUxQH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 Cent Hate me or Love me


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zw1rSqfdzlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIJYswNBT-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1b96e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mr. Probz - Nothing Really Matters


----------



## DP455 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uh6N0BYe538

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




KIRSTY HAWKSHAW - FINE DAY (JAMES HOLDEN REMIX) - PROGRESSIVE HOUSE - *2002*​


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNTJfz4PFG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8AT5U8nGzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cartesius (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feuerschwanz - Metnotstand im Märchenland


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

will.i.am feat. thatpower


----------



## Watertouch (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Feint - Tower of Heaven


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## firre (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i78U3VEAwK8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfSc58Jk4zg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## DP455 (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8_rRxv1Hjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GABRIEL & DRESDEN - DANGEROUS POWER (CICADA FULL MIX) - PROGRESSIVE HOUSE - *2006*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Minaj - Starships


----------



## k@k@nut (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Pa8-NOD9aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein wunderschönes Lied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DIcqbExQjjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pryb1VugJq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEhpAg1jLEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1cjHbXdU0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cggi9STVWDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GCr1eTbxbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Tous Les Memes


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyQJH615KwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlR7YRepFrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Ghosts.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Charly Lownoise & Mental Theo - Wonderfull Days


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iggy Azalea -  Bounce


----------



## clown44 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neNfmYN6N08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Derniere Danse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Fe1Scu5fdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fL9vizoIBrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rSKN5lmYQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVo5BoDJgdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## T'PAU (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGhcWtCj-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



>> Oblivion Soundtrack <<


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdQY7BusJNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQeyDZe1_O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LXOg6TrXmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array Array


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DefJay 
Justin Timberlake   - Not A Bad Thing


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

pharrell williams marilyn monroe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_TT7IxfIXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3SctfbBo8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49961703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/88112943

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

katy perry the one that got away


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOUMm-GBOI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nq2QlGVVvXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OykVR5LsZMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29310860

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25591404

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xyMFoZeNXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKv5dGoOjpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

- Justin Timberlake - Cry Me a River.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pzs9fsYpsjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Justin Timberlake


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEsbA8EBbos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zq6HjnwtfaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssSfKEC2uOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTfwsRiSTlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRwWucCZpLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYj8ciqAPcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbVxvITmwIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGUD9gAxpfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yohbWWIon9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvzZ4yShtog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-ZJ4m7j51k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-GmJblD-pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE61Bz7IHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuRvFavz3QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4A5HwMOfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Uraltes Video, Was für ein Hintergrund


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4V_eoR6r1Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRzN9jiiQnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVZXj53i9Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FW1IiCMDm0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s__rX_WL100

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghosts Michael Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtqV87tfvpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cm4sGRPRtlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/112360147

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/7804907

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNQ0GsiBEns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJZfY8536y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYXczDB8VrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg1YwVg8BqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkGlptqH2Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvGGwSoQyHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (27. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0sma9QWMvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SONOROUS - PROTONIC (LEAMA & MOOR REMIX) - TRANCE - *2005*​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RW2xwhKY2dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmu7vwpjrME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwZsMDED2ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_IK5mZmdas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-ObABfcrq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8a8egjD05uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIBCNHfcy6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud7Z4sCMKi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25Q-luy6-uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ARTHUR DEEP - FRIENDS (MANGO REMIX) - PROGRESSIVE HOUSE - *2008*​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Llvc4TMWphI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4zyewZ_qrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zu5xfnUz7c0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uv7y6PKEYms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBVfb0x2q6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAyxz1Qc5RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 442 (28. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yw_hu93-Efg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann ich nur empfehlen, die Musik und das Spiel dazu erst recht. Ganz großes Kino! An manchen Stellen dazu noch bockschwer, an manch anderen dafür etwas in die Länge gezogen .. Hat mich sehr gut beschäftigt und ich werde es in ein zwei Jahren sicher wieder spielen - die Geschichte war einfach zu gut.


----------



## cryon1c (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mag die Stimme. Vor kurzem erst entdeckt und seit dem begeistert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_pGRMlCM3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-xGFTmm_7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blues Pills - Ain't No Change - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ka. wie man das so einbindet, dass man es direkt abspielen kann (bzw. das YT-Fenster hier so klein dargestellt wird)...

Deshalb einfach so (Paul Kalkbrenner - Plätscher): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQXnvs9Ezn0

*dahinplätschert*


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## ASD_588 (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Df7VEK533_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> Ka. wie man das so einbindet, dass man es direkt abspielen kann (bzw. das YT-Fenster hier so klein dargestellt wird)...



oben bei "video einfügen".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh2LWWORoiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGWo-hkacn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



POLE FOLDER & CP - APOLLO VIBES (UNRELEASED REMIX) - PROGRESSIVE HOUSE - *2001*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50747914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (29. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/WUoUim7WGwo

Sogar LaBrie klingt da ziemlich gut.


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrI-UBIB8Jk&list=PLpRjkOHBe_TgmznCle__jWDhoV4aFgCjw

Ich liebe es.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMKJxCkB5_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-buwDcXN-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axmuGVYlX4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37008466

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1iEUKRnmfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=le_v2Kw4QJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y42xY-exqf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bODothuoSqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcCW31tfojk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5H1saXRB8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kl4-wa6ohzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RergWOAFoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hm7vnOC4hoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLwcvaVvO_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-t6KMYJn5fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQyPjIe1yPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby ist ja wach


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/92963568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyoncé - I Am... Sasha Fierce (Platinum Edition)


----------



## S754 (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Modern Talking - Brother Louie '98


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JJfJgyHYwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sENM2wA_FTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

katy perry the one that got away


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-Lp2uC_1lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KJZeygsovw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bstErxsTGIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBmkCoiHC2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1NrQYXjLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxEPV4kolz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04mfKJWDSzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uy3DumbiL54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xracmoth (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tptChkpxMoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Azzteredon (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6I4ezGXVx84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUrREleGFTc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUQsqBqxoR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ir9HC9vYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2N_uvnvGbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9qOXILOe38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-fesv7_fXvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A-lusion - Here We Are (Original Vocal Mix) [HQ Preview]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUe3oVlxLSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBPK_oXeJgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHQZNNajxOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNb-dPVgdmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

passend zum Wetter hier 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrWBh3npGp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M11S33_Ih6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade, daß Baby schläft nicht.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Turn up the Music - Chris Brown


----------



## grenn-CB (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrWPKu37H1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## k@k@nut (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3YhsGfqI2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylITtfio9Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFqzjcb3YMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7Gkeainm7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ezYZRPvsUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wild Jessie J


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0S7Qu5HMiCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpIuj3mw6BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzlvhbbX374

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTvgj2LWjMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

taylor swift black space


----------



## DP455 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjNpxPM1O3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LOST WITNESS - HAPPINESS HAPPENING (LANGE REMIX) - TRANCE - *1999*​


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## grenn-CB (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUEe5cFotww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOw7EuiFz0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKiLGysBO7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49961703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXz4IFEyfwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5b4fBbH_6SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1GP97FSQH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TgwiRbq4Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volume 100 % 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDEA6cJk21U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Jjl9Xaxpvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eiffel 65 - Blue (KNY Factory Remix)


----------



## grenn-CB (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6teOmBuMxw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gE9o1cTvZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4dfV7NcaD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skyline by MaHi




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3YWZTGPT10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hört noch jemand Dubstep oder ist die Welle schon wieder vorbei? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeJiENwgSPg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl9z10QzIiQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2PsXnXHnvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2a4gyJsY0mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBsI1VyAenk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rhSzcj157Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVmzyBC-zO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5H1saXRB8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=flencwSAcVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZhTERK_bhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

-Katy_Perry Roar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xe7UA8AnzJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9e1CX0FJSHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErpISecUqg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr-I5xX_BFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWIz2hcAPc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0S7Qu5HMiCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxMojcCJMfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g93mz_eZ5N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtwWFy5Q0_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby schläft


----------



## WindowsXP (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Sun - Parov Stelar, Graham Candy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3kkNfH4yco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPYtwOq7cdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppR8byDrFew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby ist wach


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marina And The Diamonds Primadonna


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKHlm0_kqH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## dsdenni (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida GDFR (K Theory Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/54497724

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLTRRlaaYj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sempre Sempre - Albano&Romina Power


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rsE0rawhQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvXdOZGqOwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ekohwgYb-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Es Ist Mehr Als Liebe -Nik P.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VCqAjYO3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v0msJn13Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50578220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​Höre ich immer wieder gerne.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Höre ich immer wieder gerne.





B2T : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

God Bless Amerika - Lil Wayne - Vevo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vl146aYV-ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQIYEPe6DWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

katy perry the one that got away.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9KOUtJN9hH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpzXFeTxH3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SlEpXDUBDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozdJ_9WzUoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVZrI_wex1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CetKf9yErCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYQoXqsPd7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[URL="https://youtu.be/7uzpzvffyCE"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uzpzvffyCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## xNeo92x (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/figure/figure-are-you-afraid-of-the


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bW06AFZ-rrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH-rPt1ftSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jWEyRvbmP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_JhWA_KQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LE7KVkm_YFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/122124687

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0sw2CgysWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c68_3wjqR8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N60NXlZ5_3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crysis 3 Main Theme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dABBBa1LPE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFvrbMYsq-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqjL0j5N3l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWoU_9ccfKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ciILF80Aqv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5ka8f7XAL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1wzr2m7ntQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



C.M - DREAM UNIVERSE (TILT'S EASTERN STORM REMIX) - TRANCE - *1998*​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwqHarJnQP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Melanie Martinez - Bittersweet Tragedy (Solstis Remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nXGPZaTKik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

calvin harris blame


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sglBa9dRfv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jmuzCglxc0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



QUIETMAN - THE SLEEPER (ORIGINAL MIX) - TRANCE - *1998*​


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Aedi (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

What So Not - High You Are (Branchez Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

drake feat kanye west lil wayne eminem monster


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHpIp7zJ7ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TAUCHER BATTLES TALLA 2XLC - NIGHTSHIFT (DJ TAUCHER CLUB MIX) - TRANCE - *1999*​


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZGW-B84jT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ek1Uuq56kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlWquJcu0xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/113485588

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jH6cXkudQfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reptile Skrillex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4z6RMMIGeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yr4Xag9-wJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3H21fj0hQRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zakKvbIQ28o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmZjHeQsRvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olx_HLU7oqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## WindowsXP (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hunger - Sam Sure


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4mVSPXVaEVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

King - Years & Years


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Usher Numb


----------



## clown44 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kxwt8oKEWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beatdown mit 1080p@50fps MEGA !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTK90C8G83M


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJ__mVs5Nps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein bisschen was zum träumen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuCJD-SXdDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was zum Entspannen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Was zum Entspannen



Jetzt hast du mir meinen Trip versaut


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mir meinen Trip versaut






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRV9uPr4Dz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Violin piano Dubstep


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813431

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## grenn-CB (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R E M - Nightswimming: R E M - Nightswimming - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## Goldini50 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deorro vs. White Stripes vs. Sick Individuals vs. Sandro Silva vs. Pnau - Red Guitar Baby [Kyco]


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/hotrnbsoundz/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMSI (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0ioQcVdZK0

ich tanze zu kranken geräuschen, 1 2 Atakke Hakke Hakke Hakke


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## clown44 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO8e4MUilw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mCgbyvb9uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ueI8HU1cmNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8OZYfzfl2fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hält mich mehr als nur auf guter Laune


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHhU3QoreBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_b3979YBnfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT6vqeL-ysI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBSQjaKxcmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBw_wEvViLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2Hpo39FivM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_pGRMlCM3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Technoboy - Hardstyle Tribute (spring 2014)


----------



## dsdenni (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 Cent - Hate it or love it


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Dance


----------



## Goldini50 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shaggy feat. Mohombi, Faydee & Costi - Habibi (Funkwell vs Dance Attack Bootleg)


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## thunderofhate (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A kay a geeknique aka freaknique, ehmm ehhhh, here it goes!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP7RGRFnxwc


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

           Kaya.Music                     
                               Cadence - Real One (Written By KayaMusic)


----------



## Goldini50 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Schmolli - Nova Booty (Single Edit)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2-M_JL1bFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## maseywald (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7yOOlckXJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr geiles Cover


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## clown44 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam


----------



## drebbin (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines der einzigen Lieder die ich, selbst 12 Monate ungehört sofort komplett mitsingen kann


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa1sz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby ist wach.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## bitbowl (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Oh - Scatman


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12537740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHPV-XF0vx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## balancetism (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmgSzn_KmhM


----------



## balancetism (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puI7v4J0bsQ


----------



## DerMega (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Liveset von Carl Cox bei der TimeWarp 2015


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/41287588

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=IPmgE_fBuF8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-ZJ4m7j51k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/41210945

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (10. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/KcbWfgEoQdo


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

victoria justice you re the reason


----------



## thunderofhate (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - The Movie


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Becky G. ft. Will.I.Am - Problem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfDF3dm8IQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## thunderofhate (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour - Monolith


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KndzmPZnbPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJdZ17m9Ai8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tomb Raider 2013 - Alone Soundtrack


----------



## thunderofhate (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG


----------



## clown44 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/79372321

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzN2fs95KPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alyssa Reid XO


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twitch

Dosenbeatz feat. Die Hübschen Live auf Twitch. Was sonst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AawFVtd4heo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtnDUSJfbzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJ95FaapL58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody Fergie feat Q Tip & GoonRock


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efc7njKAfgo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUbl6_t4u7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3YCED4XI24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

shakira loca loca


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qhLwiKx8FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2s4RRUyPLF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hip Hop Summer Twerk Trap Music Mix 2014 # 51 - Dj StarSunglasses


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjIpkWHnJr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cddQn1mZRfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby schläft noch nicht


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## clown44 (12. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsrvmNtWU4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira -  La la La


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake Senorita






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuetObblqfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zzyfcys1aLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmZ08V4GFQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby schläft


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Will i am Its my Birthday


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsJ4O-nSveg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWXDxVhLjNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH6TJU0qWoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIvO51PwNvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz Fast car.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHoHhA0UIjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marina And The Diamonds Primadonna


----------



## bingo88 (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Markus Schulz - Dark Heart Waiting (Extended Mix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMF2hZjcV58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qM43ehvb-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIzeIOWF4O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4OdL11Kp0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RN7oghsrn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-O5IHVhWj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRjZkv_9alE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul & Rihanna - Break it off


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwN1MEjUeGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kN_LvY97Rco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Antoine Light It Up


----------



## thunderofhate (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - LoveHate Tragedy


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Liane V - Dont Be That Guy


----------



## ChrisMSI (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/djchrisracoon/clockworks

Clockworks by DeStrOY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/62454979

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet Jackson - my Baby


----------



## Goldini50 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Don't Look Down-Martin Garrix feat. Usher


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marilyn Monroe - pharrel Williams


----------



## mayo (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

***** better habe my Money -AMG


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We are one - Pitbull


----------



## nutshell82 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Orsons - Papa Willi und der Zeitgeist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## jamie (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/ijutthiyD2U


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ckom3gf57Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## k@k@nut (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mc4c3wi_Im8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

meghan trainor dear future husband


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcLaJ_iRpn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Only Girl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hthp-wciQMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

i wanna dance with somebody whitney houston


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlPalDkWsuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-dIagv2tUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby freut sich


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHBxJCq99jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - Dödel Up


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-Z5AS7O8NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Hanging Tree (Steffen Baumann & Stefan Hollaender Edit)


----------



## Goldini50 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cash Cash - Take Me Home ft Bebe Rexha (Henry Land Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Terminator V - Genisys Trailersong 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRgVKfE4m_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLuWHr6-0YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttO1uaOb2-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Cranberries - Cordell, The cure - Lullaby ...............


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykDsmAqExH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alle SOAD-Alben durch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ifNTb1Xx_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Omz_3JSMj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM5W7Xn7FiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby schläft lange


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/QgFHL2R8m6s

genialer Song.

Wie kann ich direkt das Video posten, bei mir fehlt seit geraumer Zeit die Leiste für die BB-Codes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GV_5dRrWH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/QgFHL2R8m6s
> 
> genialer Song.
> 
> Wie kann ich direkt das Video posten, bei mir fehlt seit geraumer Zeit die Leiste für die BB-Codes



Schreib es ungefähr so (ohne Leerstellen) [ video ]Videolink[ /video ]

Sieht dann bei deinem Song so aus: [ video ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgFHL2R8m6s&feature=youtu.be[ /video ]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgFHL2R8m6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3j_V2prPRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deliverance - Serious Public Disorder


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jo, die BB-Codes manuell einzufügen ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber irgendwie umständlich ^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvvE1NDeifU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wu7zrjAL10c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jo, die BB-Codes manuell einzufügen ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber irgendwie umständlich ^^



Ich hab ja nicht mal ne Auswahlleiste für die Smileys sondern muss jedes mal die Smileys mit ihren Doppelpunkten inkl. Bezeichnung einfügen bzw. schreiben genau wie Verlinkungen und manuelle Zitate


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBXuX4h2VLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gang Starr - Moment of Truth

Portishead - Live at Roseland New York

Eric B. & Rakim - Know the Ledge

France Gall - Ella , Elle L'a

The Isley Brothers - That Lady

Total Fiasco - See How They Run(Majesta Mix)


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## T'PAU (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/QgFHL2R8m6s
> 
> genialer Song.
> 
> Wie kann ich direkt das Video posten, bei mir fehlt seit geraumer Zeit die Leiste für die BB-Codes


Indem du auf dieses Filmschnipsel-Symbol ("Video einfügen") klickst und die URL angibst. Mit der neuen Foren-Soft braucht man auch das "s" bei https nicht mehr entfernen, wie es früher der Fall war. 



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht mal ne Auswahlleiste für die Smileys sondern muss jedes mal die Smileys mit ihren Doppelpunkten inkl. Bezeichnung einfügen bzw. schreiben genau wie Verlinkungen und manuelle Zitate


Hier erscheinen die Smileys sogar an *zwei* Stellen! Einmal in der Leiste über dem Editor-Fenster (der gelbe Smiley) und dann auch rechts vom Editor. Komisch dass das bei dir fehlt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFyZSOouy3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## clown44 (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDTqxn6KCNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cj5s-mT-vR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/Zz0xttkvSss Genial!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bn_nhm4aRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Formidable


----------



## jamie (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red Hot Chilli Peppers: Greatest Hits 

Fetzt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0slSZcegnlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ebv0peFe6BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff4KTCn3mHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blümchen - Herz an Herz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njJMP2bvs0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Iowa


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiumJ_nDkhs:101

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## jamie (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Peppers '99 in Woodstock


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beyond the Black Das ganze Album als Hintergrund bei Diablo 3


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## thunderofhate (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Django 3000 - Heidi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PX_qAtwMDFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Barry Manilow - Copacabana


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shut Up and Dance - Autobiography of a Crackhead

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwrleVGZKG8

Shut Up and Dance - Raving i'm Raving

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZnanvrPj2I

Shut Up and Dance - Here Comes A Different Type of Rap Track Not The Usual 4 Bar Loop Crap
(Sorry ! all youTube Vid's get Banned !)

Shy FX - Original Nuttah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es3RMEBx0pg


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mario - Let me know you


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEhy-RXkNo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boo Yaa T.R.I.B.E., Faith No More - Another Body Murdered 

The Stranglers - Golden Brown - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWAsI3U2EaE


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reakwon - Heaven & Hell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf5kwj7gCNA


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSZVYZTze74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzU9OrZlKb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Son of Noise - Three Minutes of Violence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEezXuFvEoQ

The Streets of San Francisco O.S.T.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEezXuFvEoQ

Gunshot - Crime Story

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-AEl8rFeds


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## thunderofhate (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Heart-shaped box


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## syntaxhighlight (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unheilig - Spiegelbild


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna- Take Care


----------



## clown44 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TT8e7i0ccLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNb-dPVgdmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Roberto - Amarulah


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPAzwUhXnzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tiësto - Maximal Crazy


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish – Shudder Before The Beautiful

Kraftvoll-melodischer Ohrwurm, perfekt für die Heft-Crunchtime. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40282379

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

U96 - Love Religion



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nightwish – Shudder Before The Beautiful


Ich mag Nightwish erst seitdem Floor dort singt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vGsUQqpByI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2015)

*now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira - Dare La la la


----------



## FrozenPie (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chn0K_FOUrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## timetoremember (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Overlord X - Weapon Is My Lyric

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR6c93I0EMc


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das neue 10 Second Songs Video


----------



## k@k@nut (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWFVKL-yPgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Clash - Lost in the Supermarket


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEKwQmahMKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Still DRE


----------



## T'PAU (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbedk2yU8Yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira - Addicted to you


----------



## jamie (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steve Morse Band: Tumeni Notes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Baby ist wach.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYtPAtHtlgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oa-hMhXi8Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tt6B5zvPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcTP7YWPayU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dubstep - Coyote Kisses - Stay With You


----------



## thunderofhate (22. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evil Activities - No place to hide


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O__i1b6GBmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrCaedo (22. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wird sowas hier eigentlich auch zensiert?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diYS8jyOcFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - Edema Ruh


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AvJ11Jzzbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardnoise - Serve Tea Then Murder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWProLM1CX4

Lalo Shifrin - Scorpios view

B.R.O.T.H.E.R. - Beyond The 16th Parallel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWYQtS9qsTs

Black Radical MK2 - Crossroads

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Rw9XqdA_s


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGn7QYwyQ7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Highwaymen - Highwaymen (Mal'n dank an GTA V) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi94mMed6EQ


----------



## Torianator (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gigi D'Agostino ~ The Riddle (Orginal Longer Mix)


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Glora Gaynor I love you baby.


----------



## Torianator (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Script ~ Good Ol' Days


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Winery Dogs: The Winery Dogs

Geiles Album mit denen Herren Portnoy, Kotzen und Sheehan.


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SOAD live in Armenien im Livestream


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUuCFxKPI3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@jamie : Bitte vermeide Doppelpost.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Minaj - Starships.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Diesmal ohne Youtube-Link da man dazu das Plug-in Proxflow bräuchte:

*Fall Out Boy - Fourth Of July*



Spoiler



Für die die das Plug-In besitzen oder in einem Land außerhalb Deutschlands leben, hier der Link zum Lied: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j4Pf228vhE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aU-dKoFZT0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## Torianator (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson ~ They don't Care about Us (Dallas Austin Main Mix)
RIP


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kSvN1dQjxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7SjeyWpLWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stpaq27-V70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - Girls on fire


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YluhuBt8Fq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBBFufxHj3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5v6jSHGMoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVRgVpqQCtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQvPmN_YGWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18oYGsmUprM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8T_PQoTC30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tULqRDFv-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1hgVcNzvzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6mIph5QnPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass Youtube mittlerweile relativ viel klassische Musik in seine Audio Bibliothek eingefügt hat.  Die mp3-Qualität versaut es etwas, aber sie haben teils ungewöhnlich gute Aufnahmen von älteren Werken gefunden. 


Aktuell genieße ich die 1812 Ouverture von Tchaikovsky ...   leider war eine Version mit echten Kanonen wohl nicht in brauchbarer Qualität zu bekommen,  aber immer noch hörenswert


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHeI2ESN2jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-CeOWDBoFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Son of Noise - Three Minutes of Violence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEezXuFvEoQ

Standing Ovation - Shadows of Mayhem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlxhHozDpY4

Total Fiasco - See How They Run(Majesta Mix)

Killa Instinct - Thieves Rush In Where The Fools Lay Back

Bandog(Killa Instinct) Feat. Sleepee !  ( Ready Kill)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-BJcVNp8M4


----------



## Torianator (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Audiomachine ~ Blood and Stone*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## Torianator (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Mylo vs Miami Sound Machine ~ Doctor Pressure*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lfgf9HatIHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Baby ist wach.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## Opheliac (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qhYPVnpUQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lzc_faYdVGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - RIGHT IN


----------



## Torianator (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Alanis Morissette ~ Hands Clean*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nightwish - I wish I had an Angel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEERFBI9eCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeUosbClag8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813431

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OP3xY3iYY1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McvRFN-zRQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DN36Ho041Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15495931

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytXRi6lAPWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWpzEiejWOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uehf5lDFZeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was anderes für alle Star Wars Fans 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyqfHvoUtkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZbtvBxjDRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfh6BtJDMBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLbYL10c1zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Topmodelz ~ Wonderful*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guy Sebastian feat. 2 Chainz - Mama Ain't Proud


----------



## jamie (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Red Hot Chilli Peppers: Californiaccation ("Unmastered" als FLAC )


----------



## Hardwell (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RgKAFK5djSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y1jH3nE0DI


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Mica - Dora Dora (Radio edit)


----------



## orca113 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gerade noch mal angeworfen. Jugendsünde und ziemlich Strange aber irgendwo cool und geile Texte:

Bright Eyes - Make War  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTkg7LDvl74

Bright Eyes - Haligh, Haligh, a Lie, Haligh  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUSzVFA8ZtQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-DO8zskzq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmTKcyp7tmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQREzLiBPQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oOI3iarli8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Johnny Maxwell - Anytime


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SgJpbxhgdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child,


----------



## Torianator (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Ordo Funebris ~ Las Dos Torres*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madcon feat. Ray Dalton - Don´t Worry


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## taks (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hell yeah. Refused are back






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRMXTvsCBwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/73407067

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## taks (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Millencolin - Wall Of Doubt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJQQTzXBKPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbK1GTY3BUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii 'Levels' Skrillex Remix [FULL]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZZcMyxrwgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## EcHiRaK (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. HAIM - Pray to God


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/103920307

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usWQOPTORn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gF5LaVkDhyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5IKqUN4KWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TI148pWQ8YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agWwSsCP6KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQId38S2bRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rum (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maschendrahtzaun inde morning ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBmLAwB__LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjZxiHWPrZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PSY Gentleman


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUbLtdqdg9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moreply (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aktuell läuft grade Shindy JFK 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKf7B6klxcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fabio De Lera - Starchild.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgaYgij-5TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cddQn1mZRfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWXDxVhLjNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBPSr4TsQkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tzWc3Xl4B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## jamie (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Scallon: For That Second


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olivia - Posing


----------



## Torianator (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Audiomachine ~ Danuvius*[/SUB]​


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCuW7judKR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihbGdK4Ohj8


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher-Climax Figgy Remix


----------



## TammerID (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Musik zu meinem Kostüm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4kCyXLwhN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sia - Chandelier


----------



## Torianator (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Daft Punk ~ Giorgio by Moroder*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## k@k@nut (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pasx1e9s8zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5nnaYygZGsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jC6o3yCXzAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emGri7i8Y2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr-I5xX_BFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maseywald (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das is einfach genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66gSvNeqevg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WEwxfdFraM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Earned it - Fifty shades of Grey.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSdKmX2BH7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAS-pvQ06s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeY3CF_WCi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Tp0K9YiTPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby ist wach und freut sich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDnoeOhyqR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkl2hiTHUrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apUDSAF46wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcJEnkrj3Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9q5pl0Nf1Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrcNKHIEBDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Freedom Ship vom neuen Album "Battlecry":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zu7kChDaySM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JL0q8o-IAc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## Torianator (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Busta Rhymes ft. Eminem ~ Calm Down*[/SUB]​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcgU98Mtf4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cool Like Me - Fryars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KopwhQ4LHQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RHCP: Californication

Bei allem, was Rick Rubin getan hat, aber für den Mix dieses Albums hat er einen zwischen die Auge verdient. Das vllt. beste Peppers-Album und er versaut das so.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olkxWNySPdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Für mich die beste Version von L'Amour Toujours


----------



## Keinem (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Battlecry Preview





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIEnpDLwX7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYa1eI1hpDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink Floyd- Louder than words


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBcMKwbMEcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica- Orion


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzXTx8I7Et4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Salad: Puzzled

Hammer EP


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zPB1k_Vo2Y


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8d4IKTPFUz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kndl6l6Isgk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUDWLp1yIWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: A Dramatic Turn Of Events


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby überlegt


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66541939

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater: Images and Words


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xwwuH_Z3WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marlon Roudette - When The Beat Drops Out


----------



## T'PAU (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CR6M_sqTVqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3M2UB1aWwns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHcNxKvRzbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



achja bei EaW habe ich dne Track gemocht


----------



## Keinem (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzJj5-lubeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J76HQocujek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dy8TuId9w4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reinhard Mey - Sei wachsam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BU9w9ZtiO8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qoqQnR8NOVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4VFFBCa5Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkZ9sfLL5Ys


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGwZ7MNtBFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGH-4jQZRcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*F-Zero ~ Mute City *[/SUB]​


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## clown44 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUsMX6Ql_uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DJK7LJ_0yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhTN1PBKHTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c-H7Iv3L9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ariana Grande One Last Time


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDvwJckkZTY

Agonoize - Bis das Blut gefriert


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starchild - Fabio


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw4e2pWGQgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wln0qc715GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>The Rose LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Keinem (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j8mr-gcgoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## Anticrist (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HP-MbfHFUqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pATX-lV0VFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OKtuaWkmA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CVLVaBECuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jS826PwLHdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x25WSOn6MSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33539162

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aowSGxim_O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWu_htIxYtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby ist wach


----------



## Keinem (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UthSjhJFB_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhX70pTfpZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUTJCIPsWwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A76a_LNIYwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DB7fnZ-AQNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYp8w9XVNRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSZ-0Mr30mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiEEJds8JFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLXt3yh2g0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFw9l_TFokU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4XjmDqG48A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDCs7ijNUVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qEsJXfK5Da0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FARQmNeiUGs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=we0mk_J0zyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAwaNWGLM0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdEGry41ovA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UFX3gQHIroU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## clown44 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2hb1fu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Daft Punk feat. Pharrell Williams Get Lucky


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - My Plague


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKv38Hu9K0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zendqya Replay.


----------



## stoepsel (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darf man hier auch seine eigene Musik auf SoundCloud verlinken? 
Ist etwas für Freunde der elektronischen Musik !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach mal die Moderation anschreiben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCHUw7ACS8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2AOjb9HW2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gut, da das mit der eigenen Musik jetzt geklärt ist, gebe ich Euch mal meinen SoundCloud -Link ... 
Aktuell sind 2 "Tracks" oben - Der Megamix ist ein Werk, Welches ich kontinuierlich erweitern werde bzw. durch eine längere Version ersetze. Nur für Freunde der elektronischen Musik gedacht...! Reinhören darf natürlich Jeder 

der DreamSkope ist etwas zum abschalten, relaxen, für Chillouts - wie auch immer .  Ihr könnt damit machen, was ihr wollt, aber denkt dabei an Mich !  Also kein Schindluder damit betreiben... 

Track 1 -       https://m.soundcloud.com/ronnydee/megamix-part-04-mixdown

Track 2 -       https://m.soundcloud.com/ronnydee/dreamskope-mixdown


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kid Ink Ft Chris Brown Hotel


----------



## Torianator (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Neun Welten ~ Frosthauch*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVvHj1FLCn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Buttons - pussycat dogs


----------



## clown44 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76RbWuFll0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFsLGh81GeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue Booba Album D.U.C  und mein absolutes Favourite für jeden morgen ist The Shins - so now what


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbgKEjNBHqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUGwYuRQkcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olivia - Posing


----------



## Leob12 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLcfNbZy_EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-0hoq9Bb80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gutter - Medina


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc5CQXy5Ubs


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49961703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Linkin Park ~ In the End  *[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mariah Carey - You're mine


----------



## makrogame (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - 911


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rsE0rawhQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby ist wach.


----------



## maseywald (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1nZSnOqOCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pure Gänsehaut!! 
Selber schon mal Live gesehen, einfach traumhaft


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15200105

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGK4ZF8-m4Y


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRurUL0j8nY


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nause Hungry Hearts


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLW5ijGIAaI


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Tomb Raider 2013 - Alone Soundtrack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIbqvbwI5Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMgtXGIL16s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com].


----------



## Torianator (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Linkin Park ~ Waiting for the End  *[/SUB]​


----------



## clown44 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx27NL_iqEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly Furtado - 
 						Maneater


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0ffIJ7ZO4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/42704373

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4n43kwkl434:188

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9EhfyEJFI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Baby ist ja noch wach


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3yrMydG4lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chewara (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twitch
Dosenbeats


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ebAssCr990

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passt gerade zu meiner Mission: Ein Stück Kuchen klauen  .

Edit: Mensch, die bratzen ja richtig  .


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/hotrnbsoundz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby ist immer noch wach


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APGza2cboGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dann spiel die richtige Mucke​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD6V6HPccbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvxU-lf4emA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjWReAbSO4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=booKP974B0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0RutCQ4oQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Waiting For The Night 						  					- Nelly Furtado


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly - Dilemma.


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UV25eE0TH-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann mich mal jemand aufwecken  ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dcVOmEQzKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Zeus kann auch nicht´s anderes


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nelly - Dilemma.



Dieses "ohh" auf der zweiten Zählzeit nervt nach einer Zeit  .

Alibilied  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rzy6w_jbNRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



8iosmod schrieb:


> Dieses "ohh" auf der zweiten Zählzeit nervt nach einer Zeit  .
> 
> Alibilied  :





Welches "ohh" meinst du genau? Das habe ich jetzt nicht so korrekt verstanden








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rD3IxKuypAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_3xmhK4--4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Zeus18 schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt nicht so korrekt verstanden


Wie viele anderen Sachen auch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAc4zHEDd7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLHnnJRaP7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKXUNRrYQd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV0ztPuyNLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EP3v4Hr7qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hüpfende E-Bass bei etwa 1:10 Minuten  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4nGCZ-MXCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSkyFQh3MH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jld6Noqqr9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy_Perry Roar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-MpQFBS4RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kid Ink Ft Chris Brown Hotel


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Colbie Caillat - You (with Schiller)
Metallica - The Call Of Ktulu
G-Shock - Demons (Promo Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsd5F_YEzJQ


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JakMqZewuLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Persönlich finde ich, dass sich die normale Geschwindigkeit zu träge anhört  .


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvD18Xk0gwk


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-9qNUTpFT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1cjHbXdU0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMZMI2gFW54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wir schon bei Metallica sind: Andrrrrea


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

4tune - Löwenjagd


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j_-T4cfSYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

One your Name - Swedish house mafia.


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3c7bISLhVl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In etwa 50 Jahren bin ich am Kontrabass  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@MATRIX KILLER

Hui, die Basedrum knallt aber ganz schön  . Mit meinen SE215 sind mir fast die Ohren abgeflogen  .

Alibilied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fk0V_GGa2XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



8iosmod schrieb:


> @MATRIX KILLER
> 
> Hui, die Basedrum knallt aber ganz schön  . Mit meinen SE215 sind mir fast die Ohren abgeflogen  .



Das wollte ich nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XJkjVMk_oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3wHrlDiqq3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOnh2sWZlT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ting Tings - Be The One


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85uQxL-awZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>MJ Remember the time


----------



## Memphys (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMD2jMs3jJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie sind wieder da 

Edit: OK, ich gebe auf.

Das Lied wäre Defeated von Breaking Benjamin gewesen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vh1C1VDlmmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kndl6l6Isgk


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5KAc5CoCuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R4F-t7ZgSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Tag mit leichter Musik starten  ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntYrAQVQZKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XbNEOJMGFAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9401393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WVBEB8-wa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oi, oi, oi, oi, oi, oi, oi, oi

​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OPnFKSfSxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## Hardwell (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geHLdg_VNww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nXGPZaTKik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier gibt's nur das Beste auf die Ohren. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1OXcH1bg20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bznxx12Ptl0


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Just Give me a reason - Pink.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZnMyf4664U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Why.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nedAfpJV53w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WN3VBMjNA1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amy MacDonald - A wish for something more


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You Are Not Alone - Michael Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4t0FjjOQum8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98KVgI2JtUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nosferatu & Endymion - All the way up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gprmSDukt2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Mad Dog - Enter the time machine


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIH0Ovi__fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpIBYO88n38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Honey - I Believe


----------



## T'PAU (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2IONIqqjMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVbU706Ygp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzZ_urpj4As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hee! - hee!
Ooh!
Go on girl!
Aaow!


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maria - Faydee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWiNLrSNDE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GCQVD-7HmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asYC6usXykY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJzSt8_gp3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69558454

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WyiA5cxjG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

La Bouche - Be My Lover


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKrBCekhV0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyo-Z0tosN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WB_NHvqLcho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby nikse schlafen


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2fzUSaVuKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5KAc5CoCuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzw6j1mAnsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9EhfyEJFI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhrMf0phcSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Black Eyed Peas my humps


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XdkNzxfZ-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbFZO1V5hrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEEVBh9vtYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Mind Project Antiheroes


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fiesta - Michael Mind.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ting Tings - Keep Your Head


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Faded - Tyga


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heimspiel: Die Toten Hosen Live in Düsseldorf (Blu-ray)


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Goin In Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spongebozz - Intro zu Planktonweed


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICGqO2sFTrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twisted's Darkside Podcast 141: Deathmachine - Mid 90's Industrial Hardcore and Beyond Mix


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOmE6-LU4Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby noch nicht am schlafen


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81739689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8Jjy3Zy7kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1ZRBPA8SK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - My Plague


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem).


----------



## Tiz92 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiMG_JV2gbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zfzka5VwRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Go Hard or Go Home - Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4Jcjl7ZxHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - I hate myself and I want to die


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff0oWESdmH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - The Nameless


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

.....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Z3h4G5rOyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRYvuS9OxdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No Doubt - Don't Speak


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......bass aufdrehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6s7lsW1HWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Willst du deine Nachbarn ärgern? Probier mal das da. Ab 0:38 gehts los. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G9aP8NTc48


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xGExYuth-WE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ thunderofhate 
 nicht mein Ding  ....erinnert mich zu sehr an holländische Skins die dazu rumhüpfen 


Lieber mal ein paar leise Töne 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyG2VMcCcG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Een gabber is niet alleen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc5CQXy5Ubs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwhiVRz7III

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsd5F_YEzJQ


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nun ja ....zeit für den besten Song des letzten Jahrhunderts.....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1K_3c2CfY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und noch einmal schnell das Orginal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuuObGsB0No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ian Curtis   danke für dieses Meisterwerk 

​


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ting Tings - Silence (Bag Raiders Remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Why


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radical Redemption


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boqn9XE2m6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii 'Levels' Skrillex Remix [FULL]


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Q44P_Qbq9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVQq1oGSfvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9qCUv1wOF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=23&v=LHihPDU6i6k


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xr-ep3RQYpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRzwE95E8dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gf1WT8VEZxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJOqmqnqH7Q


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ixRWvrkUHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xa1ougA-h0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEn6amCRQfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdANl5mPdNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dc3Sa4n0rS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzU-KXcCNLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXChHP1tR9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imUkHN3Lfs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5Zt0iZi76E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flyleaf - So I Thought


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12009773

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2V7AEwr8ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4O9OJJUrDOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tmtq_MfOs6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Dance


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYmaPZjlE40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich brauch dringend neue Lautsprecher


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tha Playah - Walking The Line


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpSgaFFPBmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endymion - Rock the Part-E

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun

Aerosmith - Girls Of Summer


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFTKglFS8G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Trailer-Song zu "The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt", einfach nur schön 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaH4W1rY9us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJMJK72yH_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Komarovski - I'll Never Change


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bVYgYW6410

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6lEFiIeURk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hadouken - MAD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7SouU3ECpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-j0dlcfekqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Rape me


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das waren noch Zeiten  


Sum 41 - What I Believe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xli1CTh13aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neronimo (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kygo-Firestone
Wild Motherfuckers - Wild Wild West 
Showtek - We Like To Party
Felix Jaehn - Ain’t Nobody (Loves Me Better) ft. Jasmine Thompson 
Indila - Dernière Danse
AronChupa - I'm an Albatraoz


----------



## jamie (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Foo Fighters: Echos, Silence, Patience and Grace 
Immer noch ein super Album!


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Left Boy - Black dress.


----------



## jamie (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scars on Broadway: Scars on Broadway

Wollten die nicht auch mal wieder 'ne neue Scheibe machen? Wobei eine SOAD-Platte natürlich wichtiger ist!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjBsQ9SygnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RE7_Zp0lX1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwizyVBjKbo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ha5ujHnYXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machuka Lil Jon (Feat. Mr Catra and Mulher File)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLXt3yh2g0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2 On Tinasha


----------



## Keinem (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9_vKrPg-io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whQQpwwvSh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kitty Daisy and Lewis - Live in Berlin
Kitty, Daisy & Lewis - Berlin Live 2015 [HD, Full Concert] - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fY0njOIRkW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iV-QGQVZv0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2E7zSw3yUN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5XZZRVRiYww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cy8duEIHEig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Ting Tings - Hands


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/74019894

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Drain You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYMkEMCHtJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## Keinem (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oL8hvlYOrik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6kmOyaONbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The One That Got Away - Katy Perry.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcMNfX5yh28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2zkPqg-75g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zCz_fJa1yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8ZADtaAvDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - Fly away from here


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Noize Suppressor vs Angerfist @ Masters of Hardcore 2008


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmJwecXgpIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-j0dlcfekqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maseywald (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Richtig geiles Konzert gewesen  Hab sie in Zeltweg gesehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtMGoU9NcMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwDxev3bS74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDcE4clM42Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N_tupPBtWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAQSZhazYk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTTjLxXFg0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrOek4z32Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiBG6vuLrzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgGiCKbud5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Better Off Without You - Aquilo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq_o8sB3Haw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ri4QHxXCxzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_3Q8doisqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Leider nur miese Quali​


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A State Of Trance 698


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vialYSGU73k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die höchste Eisenbahn - Isi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTc_hN_Ud0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw4Dl6arrCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout 						Britney Spears


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vPu_nrzgSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X648-JAusbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjNNMHSFMr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QeJWtuOatRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvMP-PuMI-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqQhExE7Bps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BgpBan2KQ5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaAO8bCqfMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UFUcqXQd-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby freut sich.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Heartbreaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlYcUqEPN58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmlTvS2XRHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4N31oFeinFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNHX7yXNRNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0TmZodLTKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Where have you been.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fejD4dEzGe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsQ0gxv9OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03016jAb-N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ty812aSdLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Baby schläft nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMxX-QOV9tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqxyyir2qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrBpioqWtdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jffsG0VR4Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnHm4ro_l8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQkBeOisNM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IC8qPpnD0uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93dCIYaB4Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSZVYZTze74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5W-NkFxS-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdfPZrcEeqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tc7W8Q-g9Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yteXdnQQSUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCdwKhTtNNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEMWHcUcFBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwHfaK_A9sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby noch wach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvmyTZEqlo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hijack - Style Wars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RboNXvKIusQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNjq54fgkhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8xSRDi4F4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] CRNKN - Toy Box


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slaughterhouse - Won't Forget These Days


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/124168028

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbT3uvOl3Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Reptile Skrillex


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTTt-ikVJSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUJP9Zt5ZaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pk3A_QSINI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blümchen - Herz an Herz


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjmeBKOEGAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crazy 						 					- Christopher.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Agonist - Ideomotor


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39970458

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wo07t6XjNO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIo-MB2QOj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVzvdCKuu4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBxnPKuWftI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCm6gRHINqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBnG5PJVAi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BC0ni-RBNAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meBoWyQQE-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXPI30rPu4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnyTvzbEaKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Sunrise Avenue ~ Angels on a Rampage*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DED812HKWyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCiLw4uoOAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKJ2tbpxbgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JakeMight69  All Trap


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXWj3RngKUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlOTUatm3Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

calvin harris blame


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YqevX2UP4fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03FnBFscMVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1Nd6HGwFS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nosferatu & Endymion - All the way up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwDEBq5WdT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYi381lJoeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fz7PcfLXY4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKisM - Like This (Ft. Virus Syndicate) (Antiserum & Mayhem Remix)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZQ9XTPuyCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3AP26ywQsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FReqkZ0M1DA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pao51cHGBko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q3rIwOpN3F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iw2Uen3ti_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nendMLrpI-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0ekElyQfqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ou!

Au!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dqbpvf0ZTsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FECFb1_YdII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x66qGmp8KKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_JhWA_KQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSmDPN_HgHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otna9Pe3jWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZHCocBkZFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5KPceBMkKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp91GynRbV4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGsZfSuI6RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgzUVNZrcwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlB9EhCk0c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_64qGgwo3mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKBTy1KBiQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aj5Cvz4PnZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hT2DBAUz3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6k57bME0oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nqp2stVMVjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCLQcHQgQPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCeF1-xLFek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlOx649rAoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-UzaZjSNd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYFRFyvhGRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTkmo2qtqAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2AOjb9HW2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIRGNzVIz6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Baby ist wach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHuebHTD-lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6997840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4H5I6y1Qvz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzXXsC-sMBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knightvision vs wedlock - ways of the core


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OBZyAb8gvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVd_ELd0au8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlB9EhCk0c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06H_6oI4EK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0s6_stcXoVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4MqH1AZEAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lit Like Bit - Rae.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5rxkQ9bia8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

07. Putting the Team Back Together (The A-Team Soundtrack) - Alan Silvestri[mp3truck.com]


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## WindowsXP (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

America  Razorlight


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving


----------



## Keinem (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTQwZ7mULGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Echt Abba 


> The Exies - Fear Of Being Alone


----------



## Keinem (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Echt Abba



Klar  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLOth-BuCNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## Keinem (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EP3v4Hr7qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab der ersten Minute ist es mal wieder Zeit für ein dezent springendes E-Bass  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2U1yh8e9HcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We cant stop - Miley cyrus


----------



## Keinem (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tiwj5lE3gu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich muss gleich


----------



## Keinem (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVlRQn6AMYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMVV_HsHcX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die neue Lindemann-Single "Praise Abort"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-ql9C_itQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bastian baker i d sing for you


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JeR05JRz40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKJymx2KDWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hell yeah - John Hart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMee76YLRQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNYjsBJESls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDN4awrpPQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UnQ-omV_Mx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/48790909

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXAN6JVYPCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xv_-6XQyIq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ceMDK1zlSvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyRn_nh7ViM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G5129BMoXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVBB2upbVys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=el5hjlV2gxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGqrvn3q1oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_b3979YBnfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODPNQk2q5Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4ZsZm8sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3glsF5wJS6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4uXKyLirlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-HNHAcQfuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erasure - Ship Of Fools


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jrZ7sEangI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - Hole in my soul


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgL6ovr3DJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


aus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS5P_LAqiVg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvyApW8ITgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-30_7253EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQCu8Jp9iwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tM0sTNtWDiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34icYC8zA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ST86JM1RPl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake - TKO


----------



## maCque (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zedd - Stay The Night - Video - offizielles Musikvideo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Baby ist wach.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ-4ofIcxIU

bloody hell, was ist das? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNha3e_FNnI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ovCK97hFiSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTfYVVd1OSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - This is It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntcE_-4q_rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris - Summer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Shdc-J5pzqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Never feel so good


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OseBfV7d9m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ePSZh9iIHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIFiaVnKszY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0d7lyqHiCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aflxozcmwtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31484197

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dl6ZPazxCgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jIyWlVL7R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtzgBJ13vro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbEbZGb6fhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xk8mm1Qmt-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-8WQhNmh2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - On a plain


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvaEJzoaYZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VumaYtVeJuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqaKASgtJU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Y99Ku0214


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y0EyVav9nE


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ivan Rebroff - Eine weiße Birke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fX5USg8_1gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## maseywald (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer der absoluten Lieblingsbands 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhTrT93gOzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein neues Lied von Crywolf 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osTgI-0GXxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly - Dilemma


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WmPj6hemRSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBOeqKNqhA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wk8dvOGbM5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aa20KFiV5DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8iyLI8yvQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9irsg1vBmq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Remember the Name - Fort Minor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1l9WST5lXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## stoepsel (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Megamix Part 05 ist fertig  https://m.soundcloud.com/search?q=ronnydee


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPh8ynbm0Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heimweg Musik!
https://youtu.be/NhtuuGnFyFk?t=24m23s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZ5bS3_BCDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Time - Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQ5xZeBxKjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkGGi_uUaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TycS9HbsyYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nwc0shJ2aYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrvVpiYx0ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7hDODveatE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6zS1KKyIks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smNlUZb4ALE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY5Ejus6kgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lETmskoqh30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NW2Ceg_efu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMmSKrKo31A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBa835rYQ0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kF04-SA0QG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fiep3qECbK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake Ft. RnR & P. Moody - Im The Shit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50GQjUZ4P3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unbreakable - Faydee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2BYmmTI04I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIh2xe4jnpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0go2nfVXFgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JF8BRvqGCNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnXtY5_djjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LayZee and Cristobal Tonight


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1000 x gespielt und gehört:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTCDVfMz15M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7eD2Gy8uKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQkBeOisNM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=buHY2Jcz98I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk48xRzuNvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo_YhEyAqEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suPlYwJ3YvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGIG6Mr0CuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2JUPbWFyEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX6SU2KXi5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endymion - Rock The Part-E


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beyoncé - XO





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84327167

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHpvlr_kG6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guano Apes - No Speech


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7EY9kB2n8wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKJymx2KDWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lK4cX5xGiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzOnqLbSheA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9fLbfzCqWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8X76NRiQLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-OnYlXC-hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nachher Open-Air, Bombenstimmungs-Modus ist aktiviert 

https://soundcloud.com/klockworksofficial/kw14-trevino


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrh2yTtHYqY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Old but still gold...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3HlLgwL6VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OldtCCfnPeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/cyndi-lauper/she-bop/USSM20301429


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7LAZE1Omfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjIpkWHnJr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gl6UilAa5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff0oWESdmH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xkmfd

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhzmNRtIp8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbgKEjNBHqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet jackson so excited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcUclnd_WTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Come as you are


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNowU63PF5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9YI7_mXM5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7nA3iqBSq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uF2Y1yIHdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe mal den Download für meinen Megamix freigegeben - hatte ich vergessen.... 

https://soundcloud.com/ronnydee

Viel Spass damit....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otna9Pe3jWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_tTber0f8qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtaN39Cd9o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPtQ4K-evBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rd0GWmkWwcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3kkNfH4yco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bingo Players - Rattle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7VThysvTgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_3GQu7dm-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pretty Girls - Iggy Azalea


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUb9BRU_pbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1Jp-V4jalI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Papa Roach - Not listening


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ao9NUau3_TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvetJ9U_tVY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncijv1WCnVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPAzwUhXnzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy_DL33E7do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUuCFxKPI3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lLvtydTM78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Phe5rl2je3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKcbYUwmmlE


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GeJC-0c8RP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2spzj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzjnrkLexsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OrTyD7rjBpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nathan Sykes - Kiss Me Quick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrRTKfvvoRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRnnfZk_suU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Sorry, das Intro des Videos ist nicht das beste...)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ayg7_pbrnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YltwY6iG9F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-SUT4ddfuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dremor (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Great Lake Swimmers - Your Rocky Spine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYoogY-UGio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqnM4O9q7Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Mad Dog - Nasty


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_M_jLTdTwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olivia - Posing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfeIfiiBTfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

StéLouse - Joyride [FREE DL]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3Kj-h88-7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSJnVSQZqDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

William Feelin Myself


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4ZWjiKDz9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18oYGsmUprM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dremor (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Recess


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbIEwIwYz-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tha playah - bling bling (dj d vs nitrogenetics remix)


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5dWnsTTyII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the agonist - panophobia


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher-Climax Figgy Remix


----------



## clown44 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSgzhIPHGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geHLdg_VNww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzc-p6uvkOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPbqQOf41Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0i6F6zX-Zjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcAvaGoOzKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhHLifMnUxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iBb8B45v-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ayreon: 01011001

Hammer Album


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dcVOmEQzKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioq_t_GHBtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShOQQOy5pf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1hWXU7vs9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5ynu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyL4Ws0T6Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNttGAaek2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCzEYmTdxOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBGwbNYylE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWi4SjihYGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npStWtyeORs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpN4RP3JZlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7ecl6Hm0Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlUZG2UQ6FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGQT1X8cYO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RJwW77Lsj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PBU_N5x4ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPaOBsDEO4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erasure - Ship of fools


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnKhsTXoKCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0pJc1dYXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR6MNyGM9TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love Me Harder - Ariana Grande


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pdOPPocbVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8p9eLwHE7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tupac - to live and die in LA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAp9BKosZXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## clown44 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSgB12rh6Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuTRC_I9M8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mark Handy - Carrabean


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbppJusWws0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7TxqlZEB88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc2xESpxO2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

J Romero - Throw It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wg92RrNhB8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtFyhNTQK9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spag Heddy - Cheese And Metal


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bt9FfhzMp1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## Torianator (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Two Steps from Hell ~ Lost in Las Vegas*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJnibWIXcSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzA-V0YN3QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlW_lDpzyLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so_clVaacS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYG-dma5Zos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxhWIKFlGmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOTMw0o1ELM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WEwxfdFraM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szGomck3sZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCCQu5ozxuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzJj5-lubeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwZBh7dwQJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBuwC4VJi50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## Keinem (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yZT3qpc1qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nVr4Ys8zKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hhe1zBGmfK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mre_-x2ded4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Execute Me


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYd-29vrqO0:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer-Lopez Papi


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRoYWRy86bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mrRCTtXMxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YZb8s7Kxa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7ZsBPK656s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timbaland - Give It to Me (feat. Nelly Furtado And Justin Timb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kW7u7ptj-j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seit Kung Fury immer läuft bei mir gelegentlich Synthwave:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BrKsMFVn6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pa8iyHzHUSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_3b1PrO1mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGSi9kwSsec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAc4zHEDd7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOeY-nDp7hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEPgo6pYmug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ok0glLJsr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einfach weil das in meinen Augen der EPISCHSTE Soundtrack ist!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XmDYJBZZdc​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pX2UIC5nM2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjJIZBw6ZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd6CqLyiGJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmiD7noQBKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82281083

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82317772

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/114627152

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjO1bMHbDpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31105420

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig David Seduction


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Oll_ZaE-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iK143FDFao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das neue "Two Steps from Hell" - Album lohnt sich! Biddeschön:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xy921Pn3lhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25176215

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timbaland - Give It to Me (feat. Nelly Furtado And Justin Timb


----------



## Captn (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Action Jackson - Beach Casino


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic7scBTY-xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Injection 
(Ist auch Teil des Soundtracks von Dirt 2  )


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJGripBLSbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaE6g8WWUX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timbaland - Give It to Me (feat. Nelly Furtado And Justin Timb


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Victory:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHpHNV6BUmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9jaetVOlKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KExLa11pK4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uem9uvf2FlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crysis 3 Main Theme


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgWygHHfWOM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rocky Roberts & Luis Bacalov - Django





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSuu_9nAoi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

A Kay a, freaknique, a kay a geeknique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHpxhBVKdwQ


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vlwPTBA7nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgKxFWM89OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbUBMklQSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvgH9SCBQv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smh834dsYu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für das kleine Baby


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Real Hossa Killer? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=527GTlHuymw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmM1_BiuqXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INacOB8Znn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ChildsPlay & Chuckie - Bruk Out


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_TbMGmPF9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYkbTyHXwbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGAF82FFoBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Torqux - Blazin' (Ft. Lady Leshurr)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ysLkgWS2zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3pfFwYhaOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j_Co3SfhLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lookas - Samurai (Haterade Remix)


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHpxhBVKdwQ


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kyle Braun - Eff It


----------



## Ceon026 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k

wie lasse ich bei einem Post, gleich das Video anzeigen und nicht als link?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5iTQf5PDyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcdQRYJ-q9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## clown44 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgaAi-ShN-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/tanith/tanithdoubleimpact_2015-05-29


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara bareilles i choose you


----------



## thoast3 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crush 40 - Live and learn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmZ08V4GFQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPBwXKgDTdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sandro Silva ft. Quintino - Epic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQmEd_UeeIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rsE0rawhQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9yGcKlYAiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGLwqtOF_XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xIDDOk0468

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86114896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_jz0bacl9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gEFK3GfiSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnEXrbAQyIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_D6_DNsRWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_OB9CGomnbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=In-YC0CF-s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH1XGdu-hzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9bnin02IsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZkjeJKBI0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YqeW9_5kURI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgKAHJtZaTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kamui@defqon 2010


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4b3V0fwEpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k
> 
> wie lasse ich bei einem Post, gleich das Video anzeigen und nicht als link?


Indem du das Filmschnipsel-Icon "Video einfügen" des Forum-Editors benutzt. 

Es gibt Musik, die sollte besser nicht dance-mässig neu verwurstet werden. _Game of Thrones_ gehört definitiv dazu:   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAwlHpAnwVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWsRz3TJDEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

When I Was Your Man - Bruno Mars


----------



## Memphys (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJ3GNDarjn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dj bee feat. charles mc dougald - bounce (matt correa remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEil3_D03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psuRGfAaju4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20038288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esm9YypmHlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19936177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20030652

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfR_HWMzgyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tante Edith: Ihr seid zu langsam  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8059rsj8vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

v[ DAGG ] Hip Swing & Booty Pop!.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Folgenden Song kann ich in der Dauerschleife hören  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRDqtdSpmLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Baby ist wach


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Alive (ak9 Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das Baby ist wach


Um diese Uhrzeit   ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5rGm3kdTuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das frage ich mich auch


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FViSh5-sAVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=li1Rqo2UC88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Zeus18 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Fang  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TD33AxebRAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50291465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_6_e2BtyZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8Fk9EvaUyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das E-Bass  ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es lebe die 80´er


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gill Scott Heron - Me And the Devil


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queen - Radio GaGa


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katy_Perry Roar


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jEUq3hEjus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Goft5csSUlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPOTEs_yTJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19356402

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qoqQnR8NOVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vV_L7OQtU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWu_htIxYtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3JsuWz4xWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81133591

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eM2W56tv2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## frankydankydank (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marsimoto - Ring der Nebelungen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

George Fitzgerald - Child


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Ferrari Bara Bere


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## morsor (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lights & Motion - Fireflies  

absolut zu empfehlen für fans ruhiger electronik musik


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XbNEOJMGFAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby schläft  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5Ibm8mjSek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWnFqpAtRT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ciNrHgetc5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch schläft es ja


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Soa3gO7tL-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Psst. Nicht zu laut  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuFI5KSPAt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bin leise


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt, läuft das Lied bei mir so gut wie in der Dauerschleife  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hzrDeceEKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=40&v=pATX-lV0VFk

So, nun gehe ich meine Zähne putzen und lege mich in's Bett  . Ich bin irgendwie müde  .

Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend, mein Guter  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVj08MIBTtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke und dir eine gute Nacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ix1iZhpKZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hVCqizGOmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJO5HU_7_1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gte3BoXKwP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pC1YuWwgKP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

UK Funky bevor es gehyped und wieder vergessen wurde...

Genius Cru - Boom Selection (Phonetix Edit)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIltkM_ipNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Fort Minor ~ Kenji*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xveot

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Queen - We will rock you


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Diamonds


----------



## Memphys (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVH9JLsHBao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SIE SIND WIEDER DA!


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iOb8c8Mddzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## Keinem (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmELf8DJAVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncjcjpQzceQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mr. Probz - Nothing Really Matters


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x81iip6psks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxOybZcRXhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Keinem (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WLWVICpP9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8THWF09D9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7AYFaX4JHVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywsBvp4PyXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4IpzfTm7FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tante Edith macht schon mal weiter  ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlW_lDpzyLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ze-Lth3FN6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEehm9q7uvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boNRVXR7bqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeudcFVYiPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=In-YC0CF-s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Time to Wonder - Fury in the Slaughterhouse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzt70vKnShI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0j3-tmQLjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrLkjDhkDf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsJSwGc4lsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlmezywdxPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Feat Lil Wayne Faded.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sk9XYQMRiLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmjthjmHVJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Keinem (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8aJG1f815Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GkVhgIeGJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nutzer111 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ih7N9_VUU4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5fBdpreJiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rsE0rawhQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdmKVo-UqYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Pretty Lights- Finally Moving​


​
Guter Geschmack Herr Doktor


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardcore!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry60cQrSzT4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zm4iCymkYfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJane HouseKat feat. Rameez My Party


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-JQ1q-13Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Cs3Pvmmv0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rekolitz (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Fearless


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH3giaIzONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbgKEjNBHqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqAvFx3NxUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DQAKY1ntM9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wir schon bei dem Herrn sind  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZONKoKIQ9RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU9JoFKlaZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_pLleIU41A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lCBEa2o6Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LK6wglhklKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzJj5-lubeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQvzvu2TZsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tante Edith fragt, ob die Kollegen schon alle schlafen  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ucSgiMErdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Bwmmiat-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WB_NHvqLcho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yj649tOIPdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tOKYFR4Rzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDq3fNew1rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta - Turn Me On


----------



## Rekolitz (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0huGsj5LLs&index=7&list=PLB0Pb7s6SuYcVmdexlUUu3YnvLphHWr0t


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpxtuUQ28UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edBYB1VCV0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJN850qHklw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9xBAtCsCTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDbOOYBEiDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtfZbj4J71A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9nqjTddpdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Prayer in C von Robin Schulz aus dem Album Prayer, gepresst auf Vinyl


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eh4LxzDsFaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk1VZKmLvxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQkBeOisNM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_eVT_VOulY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Dance


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYGzFRas0jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqPEWcgO8ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alexq (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBkWGVw-Zm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akek22xTvuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was Spaciges zum chillen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXmhcVvinYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpP5lh6Pl6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Senorita.


----------



## Torianator (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Emphatic ~ Stronger*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imma be- black eyed peas [LYRICS]


----------



## Metbier (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_xTet06SUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudimental Powerless


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jaja, too cool for School 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ww8mShsEg4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiz Khalifa Remember You (Feat. The Weeknd)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-27oX2WXM50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JeSr9gtfDiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Tous Les Memes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qegSenAKudw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XBcT41ImSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE


----------



## nutzer111 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNXq6Jxp3dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet jackson so excited


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4JD-3-UAzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## T'PAU (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gvrxgt4E15M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAzfHtUFvb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVoNefPBoL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ea1MLx9uaXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Torianator (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Revolverheld ~ Halt dich an mir fest*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFsLGh81GeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPlQpGeTbIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykPsz3G7J0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maseywald (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich sind sie wieder zurück 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nW-IPrzM1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Hitze geht an -





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rx-r7h4drfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYZq_DlRBHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... aus gegebenem Anlass


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPlQpGeTbIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 180BPM ahead! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ2ONynaoRA


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall of Fame - The Script feat. will.i.am


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3h3idmczJZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qo_G0eda8fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7RvX1IDPZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sP3LddHx0Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiFEHl1fbmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noD8ZJQ5ohw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> 180BPM ahead!
> 
> "Blümchen - Verrückte Jungs"



Laaaaange her... 

BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4ZRo_LBBhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-og1diwISo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3UUaF_mUcVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_JMVWK7VFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86114896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGSdGXikZ2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmCu-VrR9XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1DW0QuwWAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWQM6aO72Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DUAHNWVBBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7BjdHuFkLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Linkin Park ~ Figure.09*[/SUB]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zm0QQDMoRPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

O'Keith Stewart - Talk Dirty


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8E9DyBj-ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slangor - Dragonflies _ Drumstep


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqPEWcgO8ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3L4E-AAqRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wyclef Jean feat Mary J Blige - 911 - vidéo dailymotion

Yo what up this Wyclef with Mary J. 
about to serenade the girls with my acoustic guitar 
you know what I'm saying yo 
fellas having problems with the chicks 
I want you right now to turn the lights down low 
pull your girl up next to you 
I want you to sing this to her

If death comes for me tonight girl 
I want you to know that I loved you 
and no matter how tough I would've dared 
only to you I would reveal my tear

So tell the police I ain't home tonight 
messing around with you is gonna get me life 
and when I look into your eyes man 
you're worth that sacrifice

If this is the kind of love 
that my mom used to warn me about 
I'm in trouble I'm in real big trouble

If this is the kind of love 
that the old folks used to warn me about 
I'm in trouble I'm in real big trouble 
I need you to do me a favour

Someone please call 911 
(pick up the phone yo) 
tell them I just been shot down 
in the bullets in my heart 
and it's piercing through my soul 
(I'm losing blood yo) 
feel my bood getting cold 
(so cold so cold)

Someone please call 911 
(pick up the phone yo) 
the alleged assalaint is fighting for one 
and she shot me through my soul 
feel my body getting cold 
(so cold)

Sometimes I feel like I'm a prisoner 
I think I'm trapped here for a while 
(but I'm always right here with you girl) 
and every breath I fight to take yea 
is as hard as these four walls I wanna break

I told the cops you wasn't here tonight 
messing around with me is gonna get you life 
but everytime I look into your eyes 
man it's worth the sacrifice

If this is the kind of love 
that your mom used to warn you about 
then we are in trouble – I'm in real big trouble 
yo real big trouble – lord knows I'm in trouble

If this is the kind of love 
that the old folks used to warn me about 
every day every night 
I'm in trouble – I'm in real big trouble 
I'm in real big trouble – oh oh 
you got anything to say girl

Someone please call 911 
(pick up the phone yo) 
tell them I just got shot down 
(tell them I just got shot down) 
and it's piercing through my soul 
(I'm losing blood yo) 
feel my body getting cold

Someone please call 911 
(can you do that for me) 
the alleged assalaint 
was fighting for the one 
and she shot me through my soul 
(and he shot me through my heart) 
feel my body getting cold 
(he didn't care he didn't worry he didn't wonder)

Wyclef and Mary J. Blige 
you're feeling it girl 
I understand 
(can you do it will you do it)


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6WSIXX34o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BwzP1laWkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5zOssXysIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson Stranger in Moscow


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*************** Better Have My Money (Explicit) - Rihanna - Vevo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=269gRgNsU0o


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSrCaX8ttuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hzrDeceEKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

- Kid Rock - American Badass - vidéo dailymotion


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpbogYGbKcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1hgVcNzvzY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6evSY52oog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4pBn2NGKX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Haslinger - Only Four Men (The Three Musketeers Score)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1EiLP6dD7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0uYQJcMjzk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yTVWXYctoY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6obXGsgmVI


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz - Troublemaker


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-qZqAQ836k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ4xwmZ6zi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkKueyJaA0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O36ZRxAEb5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mW1dbiD_zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran The A Team


----------



## S754 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/psaikodino/mixery-hiphop-open-2015-mixtape

Geiles Mixtape!


----------



## labernet (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

einfach nur episches intro:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp7MoMuxaJQ


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[ DAGG ] Hip Swing & Booty Pop!


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_GH6M7cUq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZACBEW_B8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGU_4-5RaxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2_gT7ex-pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby ist aufgewacht


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rogue - Exogenesis


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das Baby ist aufgewacht









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69Z6MAK58gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVg5HwUthkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum Frühstück gab es vermutlich ein Reibeisen  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwvJ0cjc-6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOO4z0im1f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lW1vFdsQekQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0V-1GepTDS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibxxkNRumN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfR_HWMzgyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZ5U3mJU-DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKMXJ32cueE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bva8SDmWiHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxl2r6GuL2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4sI-usWqkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwgwVhmRprY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3BQLu082GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jens0r (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-2yuGgp_U8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nP3XB7hrFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L47fnApJdk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cu4e1ryB34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcjhpETolG0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecbPNXtcYXw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrrP731xwOw


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dLmSVcyxtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtoncUzV6nA


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCJTgQMhIRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdQY7BusJNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZ6n4jQ7e1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPMHzPBrZeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Metbier (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2Y4t9elm_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy468aoZADo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNrYITT5DUc


----------



## Keinem (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGqBM_r932s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt88GMJmVk0


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXrwkWoSOL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibts bessere Musik in der Klausurvorbereitung? Nein!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0t7-CPvUuk


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clbsedMVAsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2ZzoDKmD1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcoqJCJlHbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXlHeDz8nt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Far east movement rocketeer


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8q5zQWiJM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Ferrari Bara Bere


----------



## Metbier (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CM0JXnKVwPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X648-JAusbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/omittm/omi-ana


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-Jxe_cEx_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xActionx (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKN6IqpcAk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_uoH6hJilc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBU7cfXYWLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/77804133

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1Jp-V4jalI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp43OdtAAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuNIsY6JdUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSh6SQd8UrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VT1-sitWRtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCHE0Tjw6MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMxX-QOV9tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ida Corr vs Fedde Le Grand Let Me Think About It (Extended)


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://vimeo.com/20801389


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4n6WjXWc-Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxqtnWwLxYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHCYHldJi_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Example Change The Way You Kiss Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dFz10R529g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHnNIoNUZig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B - Nothin' On You ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu Besuch


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon5 moves like jagger


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDorH739Zgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGgMZpGYiy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcUza_wWCfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPw9gbbQ1xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mndqgZG4uYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtfZbj4J71A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ferdi1982 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Absolut geile Mucke:

Deorro feat. Dycy e Adrian Delgado - Perdoname


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kennt das jemand noch? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTBCXSYnXpU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1RFErLRn2M


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mary j blige family affair


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3c-yLmiSxMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NMZS - Der Ekelhafte (Antilopen Gang) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0lIlROWro8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Static-X - Destroy all


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caEf8A-OuVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Cry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFLtfaJwyfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49961703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAc4zHEDd7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/twisted-events/twisteds-darkside-podcast-232


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz feat. Pitbull There She Goes


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/RFWSyowtar4?t=72

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBhd1EXuILU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEXCQM1uRY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w55Nib4uf1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP5NmY3P8PA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOfOt76D3MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0Wa0W9NSq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJJBajoexGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNjO0Busqog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kRnrIh0hyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQyGrPw8P50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Ocean - Pyramids


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIP2mKO2eSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6meMBtTgKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby ist aufgewacht.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o29jJyUSi0A


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hyflyJjJrf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/ykxM2MrcH9o?t=5m46s
Nightwish - Greatest Show on Earth, Kapitel II Life

https://youtu.be/ykxM2MrcH9o?t=11m27s
Nightwish - Greatest Show on Earth, Kapitel III Toolmaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VF47kno4Dro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XJau1WY2uGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMQqIxq1HhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCql-co7Hys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

flipsyde happy birthday


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvriqbS7EtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - 3 Words.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPGTPnpZvus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyUcHWwvgVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Duvar warum bindest du die YT-Links nicht als Video ein? Ich klicke jedenfalls nicht auf kryptische Links, womöglich brüllt mich dann irgend son' Speed-Trash-Metal an oder sowas! 

Das Original:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7w1Qo1awwI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Damit tue ich mich auch schwer, für mich wäre dieses Rapper Zeugs schlimmer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_D6_DNsRWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Bwmmiat-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Years&Years - King


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLt8If39AjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Mraz I'm Yours Lyrics


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBB5jd263Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer noch im Lambretta-FIeber

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1RFErLRn2M


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivocR0hra6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schlafenszeit...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbAWewkh148


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcLNteez3c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJdFbaos-Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für's zocken absolut genial 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dJR3Dz952k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CySYwZNH65I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby schläft


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11Hej3fEpYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQFWR7zfEls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18xuMnVyRI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Atla - Something Real


----------



## thoast3 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/bfP1o3WJWEE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE61Bz7IHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es ist wieder aufgewacht


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/22709114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w82V4gsSW-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PX_qAtwMDFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby muss ins Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Williamfeat.Eva Simons This Is Love


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU4oGKhk9ZI


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Ocean - Pyramids.


----------



## S754 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Spider Murphy Gang - Vis-a-Vis


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Ferrari Bara Bere


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gi5OP7fecrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J3vgcE5i2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1r9ghI7YcL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLF6cE50Pok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Its like that - Mariah Carey


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agrXgrAgQ0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnlHOKopK-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Maxim ~ Alles versucht 2.0*[/SUB]​


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BaBjG2B_z4


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iO476kD-k0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kandzi (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrcNKHIEBDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hktHI4fGydE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardcore Radio - Webplayer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXjnwXUN1Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/44713654

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSxhZbgNBno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Udkh6tNYFLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-xAscaJHhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[Trap] Jarren Benton - Lean (SeaBa$$ & Labrat Remix)


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEKuttVRIo


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1k08yxu57NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYDg4pjvhog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INkLVwtIr_I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPtqBw6jYIA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GIMRuq6hCQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76itSz-QEcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Mraz I'm Yours Lyrics


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nfco4PBic8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzoisCTLSlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivocR0hra6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hitman Announcement Trailer Song Composition Again Jesper Kyd


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wunderschöner Text 

Lyrics:


Spoiler



I wanted you to be the last thing on my mind
I wanted you to be the reason I close my eyes
But I can't sleep
And oh god I wanted to be your high
But everything I said it went unheard
And everything you saw with eyes straight blurred
Became our downfall
Cos you say O drink and I smoke and I talk too much
But I know you lied when you said that you just gotta go and save yourself
So hear me out
You know everybody talks girl
And it means nothing till you let it
But if you keep second guessing then there's only gonna be one end

But you can leave if you really want to
And you can run if you feel you have to
And i'll be fine if you ever ask me
I know its hard, but no one said its easy
Falling's easy
But there's only one way up

So I been thinking that I think too much
And I can't sleep but I can dream of us
And I've been seeing shit like horror cuts
It's burning down, I gotta drown this out
And you said you need me to let this go
But it's who i am or am I just losing it
Cos you said jump and I went first but falling's always been my downfall

And you say I drink and I smoke and I talk too much
But I know you lied when you said that you just had enough and save yourself
So hear me out
You know everybody talks girl
And it means nothing till you let it
And if you keep second guessing then there's only gonna be one end

But you can leave if you really want to
And you can run if you feel you have to
And I can drink if i feel I have to
I know its hard, but I can't feel like I used to
Like I used to
Cos I used to defy gravity
Defy gravity
Goodbye's keep dragging me
Down
And I'm fighting gravity
Defying gravity
I tried but I keep falling
Cos falling's easy
But it only brings you down






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1eMI0d-1Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3NMZAUKGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jmJI3i3h2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pkhMvRAhog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nerv, die Dreckstube stottert mal wieder wie nen oller Doppeldecker​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ue_JnWDBUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney spears i wanna go.


----------



## Memphys (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYCcpziXgXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_iPTOnwh68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gqy2az_aBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

William Feelin Myself


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zeit zu chillen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKfWi4D7xk4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDfHscRoUUE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHyaX1IJaCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie sagt man in einer angebrachten Form Gutnacht? Mit einem netten Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ZtHrWiSAk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKgaBIBAuxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SjyO_0PS5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Destiny's Child


----------



## superdennis (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oliver Heldens - Last All Night (Koala) feat. KStewart





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=et6otyPvSjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby muss in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PYSqcyUIYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika boum boum boum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjzALdupMsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mary j blige family affair.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cortisol-Abhängige, auf gehts!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BaBjG2B_z4?t


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Ocean - Pyramids


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWzli8tBVCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon5 moves like jagger


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzGN_WpLzBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato).


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW-d3jbcRgo


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIEZiKiqhK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein wunderschönes Lied zum Runterkommen nach einem langen Tag 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbZO6UBtYTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0NSeysrDYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zz4PC0pFR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jC6o3yCXzAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hezOeo5SYHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bingo Players - Rattle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90PRvlhOLSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OncLZnWtuSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HJkuihpHms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egtI2xqg75E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztqYW4R53M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallelujah  Shrek Song


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XE1u7crjIG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bZkp7q19f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJ6xJxMODk


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Ocean - Pyramids


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMa1MlWxMe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TW9uj83Vq-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaKr9gWqwl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nXGPZaTKik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py1kxVBHA34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvlkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78oSuSMmFsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRQnJyP77tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EIeUlvHAiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTc8GX-xud0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1bXQtJkpWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney spears i wanna go,.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z__uY3hksjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

careless whisper


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Rise Above (mir gefällt die leichte Anspielung auf das Phantom der Oper )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VGI7PX8mic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDt8r8gHOOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WF0OvyKxOiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg).


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5ST9_FB220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6k-oeQsl1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FMfsT11pdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was hab ich meine Anlage damals immer aufgerissen bei der Version...  

ABC - The Night You Murdered Love (The Whole Story)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pI9rOwxWCsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1EHCLNGlMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Battleborne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MM9bi06JVV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AC/DC - Rock 'n Roll-Train





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdRxXID_b28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPhPbTbjYM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mr. Probz - Nothing Really Matters


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich habe mich in ein Stück verliebt.
******* geil.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDTg4UO8NVI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1vyf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## kloanabua (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Finde ich sehr geil zurzeit, die kommen bei uns aus der Gegend und hab sie auch schon öfter Live gesehen.
Und da ich selber nen kleinen Hof hab und Single bin, kann ich mich da irgendwie reinversetzen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xVI9OQDlJq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BatXE2XzxdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JzEEsqMbrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlv672jqbtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bitte nicht denken ich sei komisch, weil ich diese Woche fast nur lauter Cover poste. Aber von Zeit zu Zeit höre surfe ich durch Youtube nach neuen und alten Coverversionen.Vor allem jetzt wo ich seit mindestens 3 Monaten manche Youtubekanäle komplett vergessen habe. Letzte Woche hab ich The Greatest Show on Earth bestimmt 10 mal gehört, aber wenn ich 10 mal den selben Song poste wäre dieser Thread langweilig .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FYqPnHU2_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pk79mTfEYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLGV4TmG_UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2QIZsOYGIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHJjLHiKuL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grad die Kopfhörer über den Chip aufm Mainboard statt über die Soundkarte laufen lassen.
Sorry, wer da meint, man hörte keinen Unterschied, hat keine Ohren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDTg4UO8NVI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxBEf9-Cx4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gf5uibCD2Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Shog - I Finally Found (Uplifting Edit) 

Proxy-Link, damit's auch in GEMA-Germany läuft!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcUza_wWCfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87jfQZHGZ38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dsmTehsrnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evu3I0ZoERc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bullet for my Valentine - Leech


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cQh1ccqu8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2l61smWoKnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TsVjvEkc4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YVrnLa8V8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhbBFQeevKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLTI2rWAlV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dicb2NFI36s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUb1p8fm7Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

James Blunt Heart To Heart


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeXVmLS6ZNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

´Jason Mraz I'm Yours Lyrics


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon5 moves like jagger


----------



## Metbier (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5z-AOdCAx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights


----------



## Kandzi (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn4GPbN0dzc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diYAc7gB-0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Live My Life - Far East Movement ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sfuuej9EdSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hmu7bYvTL-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ub8i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THdoZMeJx1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlhspxnpknY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkXjwCehOVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2724a

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLWVRQ9Jszk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtDPKJSsBgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhX70pTfpZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPaOBsDEO4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDlVPiFzoBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyG9La0PAsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-dW7z0QBNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVDBjVA3-8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXOp2FHDBH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIpfWORQWhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szj59j0hz_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vaN01VLYSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1tz96

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1bXQtJkpWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqIIW7nxBgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Cry


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1j371a

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j9bOkbXaQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pATX-lV0VFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUuQSieVzac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1TcDHrkQYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cvogBT5V8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbPuVNvLvT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goldrabe (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/qYG-dma5Zos


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xkz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marlon Roudette - When The Beat Drops Out


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIJCAtGwqjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Baby muss in´s Bett.


----------



## thoast3 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rise Against - Obstructed View


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKhN1t_7PEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zuhälter-Tape Vol.3---Kollegah


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNppHOYIgRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27kUmbXezNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig David Seduction


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAZQaYKZMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkDiM1bBvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ckl5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j4ueaD22hg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IKvVNIhpz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIJCAtGwqjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ida Corr vs Fedde Le Grand Let Me Think About It (Extended)


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x11ss6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQAyeQQOzNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4pBn2NGKX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ch_Nfwi60e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S88sXNWQvFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bt9FfhzMp1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/62454979

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k66wavxhp6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwfKZ-1jyiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyL4Ws0T6Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akMjG4RCB3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDbpzjbXUZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnfyjwChuNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=We9BFFkqrf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

shakira - Addicted to you


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xc5Sm4iRtxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0G9T5Bnjlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrERLeFseDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKMD1mePgUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9OHsnAtp3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXZT9DyFyM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60712889

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ceHPU9-s804

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ET1-6Bef9xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Requiem for a dream


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpkLcfbOra4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

flipsyde happy birthday


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vsYFEo4GPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGorOhCGlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86710511

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/9528077

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TdaXhpjHws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sHW2ggiPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eedJBiFyhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MT_qUOTxtuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/102918763

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQOArnc3vLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOUtsybozjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aD8IY7Q_n-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLsXJitaiVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGoCtJzPHkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xD5dHC2jgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ-tP2cJqMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7_HrzV_YGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRrOq4NipQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig Armstrong - World Trade Center


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELpmmeT69cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=somG2lTarE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mary j blige family affair


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0T3WAbU6tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

..is zwar überhaupt nicht "meine" Musik, aber irgendwie gefällt's mir:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xREl_68O-mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56HSPQHSqEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA6id4--BDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7Sl0wMz95w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46935NAqjhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIM4gmho8P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZT_skmohD-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHP6U5vQ3mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessi Malay - Summer Love.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicht immer ganz freiwillig, aber doch immer wieder gerne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLzxrzFCyOs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2G5rfPISIwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m20BTdy9FGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die sch... Dreckswerbung überall, ich könnte nur noch k.....​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-G-PtmcPyK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1WuKhhms5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ygb3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rlYPb2plaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9xBAtCsCTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUrxnrpWnF8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg8VmWVNjUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgJcODMR5PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi9p3yYA12s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGCdLKXNF3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Loreen Euphoria


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCCJCILiX3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sHW2ggiPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ba_qTPA4Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rap Hip Hop Instrumental Beat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvtXgNtYFMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOw-vEoqezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aero Chord & GAWTBASS - Secret


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfEr6KuToVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hU2B_yO68A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0nEiTAAeuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Between The Devil & The Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhNRktgSib0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OFpfTd0EIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LY79GPfKNWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

muse - undisclosed desires
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCfHKbRuOD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DTH - Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GB3ImzSKRTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrKNb5uwjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Niza (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wunderschön 
Once Upon a Forest - Once Upon a Time with Me   
Aus dem Film " Meister Dachs und seine Freunde"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qs1rTn81ODQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS:
Ein sehr schöner Film, den ich als Kind geliebt habe und heute noch super finde.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich höre momentan oft: Metallica, Whiskey in the jar
KoRn-Clown, Blind, Counting on me
KoRn und Skrillex - Get up, Chaos lives in everything, Narcisstic Canibal
Billy Talent- Nothing to lose, Rusted from the rain
Gruss und Guten Morgen
Dreirad


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gKVvqsW3xPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26AjlND9S1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mllk-C1-BSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rayven Justice - Need Your Love.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109384366

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c33DbNoVtAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TehjTZRy48o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zcps2fJKuAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3vx0h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_A4G1jkw24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmkHqUwa4zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NW7VnHnX3LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x5ynu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x21axh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thPiz7M5Ik4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZLILV18ut8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDxgSvJINlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3xBo9IcZ2to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3WLexNBxSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAIDqyi2XsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby muss in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aaronic - Life [Available now on Moshbit Records]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVncVzx8cCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErnMC7xokQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bubu machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6J2OlIpQgF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKsxPW6i3pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUTGr5t3MoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAlRtCyr0sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

careless whisper.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Alh6iIvVN9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig Armstrong - World Trade Center


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxLRblgZWpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fY2YPXI__tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCuTrfTfGd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCmsZUN4r_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv5dnWZ3YyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijBM0LEnqbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlOx649rAoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Amsivcy8fBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich liebe die Live-Version... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbIxvzk52Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0InNoCjry7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6u2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer Time


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XleOkGsYgO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nP3XB7hrFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ff5wxR081YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81sOz9TTmko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney spears i wanna go


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mh-eN--JK8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJAe5miXN_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/108625968

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qebEy8p6pAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x71ja

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby muss jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxW6cjJebZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CfxhOp0Y3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_jz0bacl9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I26X7rbj4W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTvu1Yr3Ohk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Krewella - Alive


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrv6sa0PrtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira feat. Rihanna (Original) - Can't Remember To Forget You


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smiFk6KHr_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRswjJCFUrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yb4W2PhCchE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdANl5mPdNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI3yNckfSvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

flipsyde happy birthday


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KwRSQZ7pn6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ida Corr vs Fedde Le Grand Let Me Think About It (Extended)


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu Besuch/Unplugged im Wiener Burgtheater


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnh3xu16cCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LB5YkmjalDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZpnQ0gGIGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUuCFxKPI3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQQvanCpC3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FjywBCv_8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lES-tiLGjxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_92gsdOVGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/49961703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLUX0y4EptA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

(00)Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## T'PAU (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hab's im TV gesehen, war schon geil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWeSqEaqVhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Eko5aPvEnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-v1lCU4NoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herrlich, daß kleine Baby schläft.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anna Kay-Atli Örvarsson[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSBFehvLJDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZA87QCQJZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSSO1LfMO8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9cNtrrCP0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig Armstrong - World Trade Center


----------



## k@k@nut (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3U72hzeBLOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Example Change The Way You Kiss Me


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3LAU ft. Emma Hewitt - Alive Again (Lyric Video)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOO4z0im1f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab ins Bettchen Baby.


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vicetone ft. Kat Nestel - Nothing Stopping Me






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFuR8WJTkGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Elephante ft. RUMORS - I Want You






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PRrzMWECeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arno Cost & Norman Doray ft. Mike Taylor - Rising Love






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XgckRuJuPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
"Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar. [...]"

Gott, ich liebe es


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> "Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar. [...]"



Meins?


Tritonal & Cash Cash - Untouchable






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-XtJpqsKx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@taks
Hast du Proximity entdeckt oder wie? 


Zu diesem Song: Mind-Blowen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DFF8FJux32c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> "Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar. [...]"
> 
> Gott, ich liebe es


Dafür gibt es solche Tollen Erweiterungen wie ProxFlow für den Broswer


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1keo5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3h6aUPQeRq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHZJvoDKmHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwMfH47d65I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist das großartigste Musikvideo, das ich je gesehen habe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8-vje-bq9c


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ariana Grande - One last Time.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Placebo schrieb:


> Das ist das großartigste Musikvideo, das ich je gesehen habe
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8-vje-bq9c



HAHA so geil 
-----------------------------






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StKVS0eI85I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0uYQJcMjzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby ist im Bett. Perfecto


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Tengri86 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17efq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It To Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awvqIi427_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8czf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38zmdwd5K3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nwc0shJ2aYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

all time favourite song 


The Zutons - It's The Little Things We Do






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ownlP2Dn3nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eyedea & Abilities - Junk






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XOa8eaTZuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98mD8hvKKso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfdkKYHlZp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Bangkok Five - We Love What Kills Us






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmQv96ZqGug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64531781

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schoolyard Heroes- Attack of the Puppet People






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFpv1B_zhW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Templeton Pek - Barriers






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6z6f0qnJWfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18W9WYw9HaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEWaCZgKTNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI42hQHfbi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Niza (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt lernt ihr mal eines meiner Lieblingslieder kennen :

Robert Miles - Children





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SUbUTczTmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AOAap6_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icUC32-0WuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49tpIMDy9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mre_-x2ded4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x20vge

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Tengri86 (6. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1sf2CzEq0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## Agallah (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dr. Dre - Compton: A Soundtrack 

Dachte da kommt nach den letzten 15 Jahren nichts mehr, aber was ich bisher (in schlechter Quali) gehört hab, geht gut ab


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAvs-92vAiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4 Jahre alt und immernoch aktuell...FDW


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Example Change The Way You Kiss Me


----------



## Opheliac (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4k8hbwHgQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcTKcMzembk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKhN1t_7PEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuwxZSIS__4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPuXvpkOLmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xis7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5qU7p7yOY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIpfWORQWhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsdQ0xLfITY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika boum boum boum


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-PkfKZAT6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich mag besonders das 1 minütige instrumentale Intro, aber Rest ist auch nicht schlecht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CTiVgbKUSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x30w537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## Pittermann (9. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SKRILLEX - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites


----------



## Cartesius (9. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Apocalyptica - Harvester of Sorrow vom Album Apocalyptica plays Metallica


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1tz96

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris - Summer.


----------



## Pittermann (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genesis - Land of Confusion (daher meine Signatur)


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvyApW8ITgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x30w537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been.


----------



## taks (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zara Larsson - Uncover (Jarleen & Sebros Bootleg)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuO44UYn-dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/125390352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2e21NOp69hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence (Central Park)


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp5wdSfodr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Don Omar danza kuduro


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYRTd3NVshc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYQ5eYSXsME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYkE3vpWJjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXIbP0_Pd9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vd85aPZ-QAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbgU9r8tBkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Vh-W1vcQTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcL---4xQYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsjIYrsaDvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d08uBYoYaUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbktmVTW1NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivq0HeLVI8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SshyrVKrb1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAXlIu-_TKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xqzdx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Keinem (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Keinem (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBH-BV697XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSwaGgAjQZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Dito.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney spears i wanna go


----------



## nikon87 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DEF ILL & B-VISIBLE - DENKERBLICK
DEF ILL - I CAN CUZ I KNOW
T-SER & TACTIK - AUSTROPHOBIE
Ich komme zwar aus Franken in Deutschland aber österreichischer Rap/HipHop ist trotzdem der Shit...so schön "Oldschool"...vor allem dieser DEF ILL...Hammer. Beats und Lyrics stimmt alles.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x71ja

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## k@k@nut (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BeFOsdIPZTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## Pittermann (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxlO0Anxd0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2M7qH3LAbAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7rz_0p6AGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4JD-3-UAzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ag1UXDVOPEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marina And The Diamonds Primadonna


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoNBagzRo9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLHnnJRaP7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAI7PMkt2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLexgOxsZu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTUe93-4j28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0LF9XRrYpfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3Qwf6MGCYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay A Sky Full Of Stars


----------



## Keinem (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbXWrmQW-OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39337509

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x30w537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Cry


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Sariel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PMPefT3IUZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Jam


----------



## Keinem (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tODaH_fGtMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o65GSQPRhhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=630cDjrdjmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOTjtt9de9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einstimmung auf heute Abend  

The Menzingers - I Don't Wanna Be An Asshole Anymore






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQBG7wAVWAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Merchant Prince





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgSCNS851Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Avtj8tdpr5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Aesir





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlIHGrTlGRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVtcp8XHhOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## DrTraxx (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rainbow-Starstruck


----------



## De_Maksch (13. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Florence and the Machine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSM0lLbVYOo

dachte damals immer, es wäre "kleine Mädchen Musik", aber was die Frau macht is der Hammer!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maroon 5 Maps


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oObL3Ajmr2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0d7lyqHiCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/42152655

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps from Hell - Procession





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojWtk5hGApM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9lBwOz3gjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JYUudE2BlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_WjQbD1rC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - One Day (Pirates of the Caribbean 3 OST)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suOmiBXmJOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yb4W2PhCchE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_6BBAVfzqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRwWucCZpLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6g6g2mvItp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3NdXarfmiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyDa1omUhGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnRZFnf9q7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd6CqLyiGJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Talk Talk - Such a Shame


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SdFHGFkyew4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kHDwc78uTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6Q3mHyzn78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nelly – Get Like Me (feat. Pharrell and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqp6z6vfHX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpvLMyC4a8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpUNRyR4cvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOUtQuS9YBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrTraxx (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dio - Rainbow In The Dark


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2otwfF5YWpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYg6eTmkT0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Mraz I'm Yours Lyrics


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYGCcpF-7nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KeszIVnvo6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JF8BRvqGCNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3TsVaFR870

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hh0e_lotkY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das der sich das traut... 

Sonst momentan:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=og1do_1FqRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VD28hfHO4vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94dY-QxjDiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u653zBcRZ-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=SPlQpGeTbIE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-j0dlcfekqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFVMUHPF1Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KveFEkpX3so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja  . Süß  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uimpSKwvCgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=iZACBEW_B8s


----------



## clown44 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDlVPiFzoBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwJHWHfoQSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNj_9FjxjIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69Z6MAK58gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMbATaj7Il8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ci2TnSI6TiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_GH6M7cUq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USR2tR90D4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9epO3tJT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8QqxMvb8AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array
Echo.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jetzt ist vorbei, daß Baby ist aufgewacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L45nouoJKTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCuTrfTfGd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTn51PnwMbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpsxzq569JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwK7ggA3-bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjBsQ9SygnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXOGAqEHVOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sande Read All About It


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OElIKh6GyBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llsTDfytoU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RQp62pqLPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qv6zR8RkW9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLOth-BuCNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array
zxuo


----------



## Pittermann (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Statler Brothers - Bed of Roses


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFsm6aafng8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Antoine Light It Up


----------



## Caduzzz (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2SdzgPj3_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jAvjYT6W4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38446562

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Liane V - Dont Be That Guy


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

3 in 1 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyw04E-Zujc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywsBvp4PyXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnNWUUZ7cEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jessi Malay - Summer Love


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=391&v=1DO-Ddqbqgs​


----------



## clown44 (16. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83838980

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SlTfrSqfYw


----------



## Pittermann (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marlon Roudette - When The Beat Drops Out


----------



## Imperat0r (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tropkillaz que pasa amigo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAZQaYKZMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## nutzer111 (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## thunderofhate (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOgXJMimKzk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYkE3vpWJjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/77427514

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5HkuhSEnPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Keinem (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tODaH_fGtMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39bP3c9EkzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Laura Branigan - Self Control


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rz2_jtwoieI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHYl79nKEO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDSrp97QhWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f58Hg5jtjAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rayven Justice feat. D-Lo - Goonin


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jetzt mal wieder richtige Musik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2eGtVhi8z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal noch viel bessere Musik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stayin Alive.


----------



## clown44 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vY35B6Ea2e8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Antidote Swedish House Mafia


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Selena Gomez - Stop & Erase


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThHz9wlBeLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rudebrat - Always Wonder [Soul Electronic]


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EywOcERO08E


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/75239393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVsREM9MahM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIJcj8t7xDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Careless - Whisper.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tmtq_MfOs6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array
Aint Nobody.


----------



## T'PAU (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2zx41e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUZ4_BMi-_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ra1HTo1VMfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lock N Bounce - Bad News (Virtual Riot Remix Live Edit) [Drumstep]


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXNM1P0sARc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOibtqWo6z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bald werden ja die Post hier nicht mehr gezählt, schade was Zeus


----------



## Galford (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das großartige Original:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QbuLeQcwqvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie man eine Song gut covert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wG-7bTMtz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie man einen Song schlecht covert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dK9eLe8EQps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nickelback - Holding On To Heaven


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Cs3Pvmmv0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Two Steps from Hell - Protectors of the Earth.


----------



## maCque (22. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2lVdkeBdrE


----------



## T'PAU (22. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich zusammen was zusammen gehört. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=438NRSUAGO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxJwP0izGgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## Keinem (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ij7W_js2fhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GugsCdLHm-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cloister of Redemption by Jens Kiilstofte (Machinimasound)


----------



## grenn-CB (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schade das er schon so früh von uns gehen musste




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyrdPtEHKzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZbM_MIz4RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two_Steps_From_Hell-Strength_Of_A_Thousand_Men_Alternate_V1


----------



## Pittermann (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Outfield - Your Love (via Flash FM)


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuYl6HqifxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mkUp1V3ys0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best of Hans Zimmer - The Da Vinci Code - Chevaliers de Sangreal


----------



## nutzer111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hzrDeceEKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avoVnsctHF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NEbKDXxD1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ip2QejS16o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alive_ (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvQAXCfJcw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

neues Dr Dre Album - TOP


----------



## _maxe (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei mir läuft seit Tagen das neue Blind Guardian Album





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpnV9IXyckQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer meiner Lieblingssong vom Album


----------



## nutzer111 (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=li1Rqo2UC88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tante Edith:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU9JoFKlaZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tante Ediths Tante:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/129345802

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## Keinem (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rhSzcj157Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby muss in´s Bett


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs feat Flo Rida Troublemaker


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vU7XqToZso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xa1sz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Britney spears i wanna go


----------



## DrTraxx (25. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rockstah- Sturmfrei


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbREpm19muI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Requiem for a dream


----------



## Wolli66 (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evil Nine Ft. Danny Brown - BLACK BRAD PITT(Gesaffelstein Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ygb3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tiz92 (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaXI30DrXVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFDcoX7s6rE


----------



## Keinem (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBaVlDIMKCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## _maxe (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8mMyu0ZfnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMX2lPum_pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_rNCAF6UbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNsXafmIdZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/112360147

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrTraxx (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AGNOSTIC FRONT - For My Family


----------



## Keinem (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax0C6rlo-54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/103145947

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acVL9CbU0ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRwCB1CLqvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA5MtAmT24g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIZ3yvRipj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ME6RtQgBMSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1wg1DNHbNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFZjsqOr_8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sJ87uBvcpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Neronimo (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alan Walker - Fade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_3GQu7dm-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tx34vx8dOzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUTGr5t3MoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_8KR-n2fBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gW1HYCdP-ZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dp_ryQRMDzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVXZW0QkzHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2384ayqnAho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJYcmq__nDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Keinem (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmM1_BiuqXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich möchte gerne jemanden, der unter dieses Album einen Kommentar hinterlassen hat, zitieren.



> What dreams are made of.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_k1IZwsiaVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV-2Q8QtCY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qp_sdPDKmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTyH23-JZAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## Keinem (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DyziWtkfBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lV93hY_ur0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So das Baby muss jetzt in´s Bettchen.


----------



## Keinem (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> So das Baby muss jetzt in´s Bettchen.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibxxkNRumN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zxr4V7TnWmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxBSyx85Kp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avalon - We Will Find A Way
https://youtu.be/SN_bWCsGKE0?t=19m12s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNgcYGgtf8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## Framinator (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Nur wenn ich besoffen bin


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FU7XsoQXSW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUgF49Rtg7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Kirche


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz-Wir Ham' Noch Lange Nicht Genug


----------



## Caduzzz (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5oyUqb94cOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8-vje-bq9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## Framinator (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Ich Tu Dir Weh


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## k@k@nut (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ojP9v47gwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (28. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QoSJPwC4-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gm84cBZNZQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WVBEB8-wa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zu5xfnUz7c0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BXO7puwQao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwmjNvnHjFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1k08yxu57NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxXp_cZ6DAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_padu77OITk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhqL1Owl8no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

james blunt - 1973


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o29jJyUSi0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby nicht im Bett, hop hop.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Falls diesmal ausnahmsweise auf meinem Kack Galaxy das Musik Programm abstürzt : KoRn - Daddy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APdC_YhkSd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1hgVcNzvzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii Levels


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5-yKhDd64s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xkz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell & Dyro Never say goodbye


----------



## TheRev90 (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMgtp3gwAKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Keinem (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WN7mdpRUTsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein gelungenes Cover  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luobOzreRq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Supi Baby schläft


----------



## Keinem (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SdjrDl9o8qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvYrxns_WYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=co6WMzDOh1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QJKJL2Df90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das höre derzeit lieber als Sultans of Swing  . Ob sich der Konsum der Musik mit der Zeit wieder anpasst  ?


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20aL2g3XbTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tamien (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joshimizu - MDMA, in der Spotify Wochenplaylist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbEzW-ivOwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/99022348

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHx-xqs3hO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicht alle Cover sind gut - meist ist das Original besser.
Aber hier find ichs echt gelungen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bt4Xx3vX3Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5RXcAOhu2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evu3I0ZoERc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onYSzY7ZOkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvTuDL8dwiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Keinem (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq0rrYrufYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1xzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGU_4-5RaxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsTgD1OEeic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHaqZvVgLrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Durfte sie letzes Jahr auf der Summerbreeze live sehen, ich war glaube ich noch nie so glücklich auf einem Konzert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n43B61lcA0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig David Seduction


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPqIOWBlmws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecB8iAENLjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvtLyyMefz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j8mr-gcgoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gx-bbxfvzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab in´s Bett Baby Hop Hop.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## The_Dragon (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9KnuJZkBjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*#1JahrbeiPCGH*     
*#CC*  Coole Community  Helft einander weiter so fleißig wie bisher


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUvmaVgslqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUvmaVgslqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGFRJWPASTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost. Eigentlich woll ich ja den Vorherigen editieren.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion dAssaut - Désolé


----------



## TheRev90 (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7_HrzV_YGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbQMa7MwSc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder wat schönes: 
KoRn Lets Do this now


----------



## Cartesius (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lamb of God - What I've become


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyjpeSsARjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrvuSYavdKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBMVG12nrO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SMU86DvrfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/40323597

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pE8ReA5cn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4qBANVGjD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkv8ILXOPgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0X7RyGBq2E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix7qeLBWkm4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2hfgzv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9RIHOnGGsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## VoodaGod (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/gpPfwxsA6zA?t=904


----------



## VoodaGod (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Doppelpost


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHLHGNpCSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKovFXk_rSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjFmaKx9Lw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66783269

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Fury In The Slaughterhouse - Won't Forget These Days





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7Dwa-4_uNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array Array


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u3Lnxxkxb8&list


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bastian baker i d sing for you


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APNQghAQlzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTiKpglexKE


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was, schon 15:00 vorbei? Feierabend und Zeit fürs erste Bier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSeylMrzxec


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machuka Lil Jon (Feat. Mr Catra and Mulher File)


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## k@k@nut (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quKdXdNGQrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Swedish House Mafia feat. John Martin Don t You Worry Child


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyYTMyH72n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x73y1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Haslinger - Only Four Men (The Three Musketeers Score)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyQnFwrgRng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAw-YYKkqWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vd85aPZ-QAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJane HouseKat feat. Rameez My Party


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrOek4z32Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (4. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cd_sg7LQFEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6b_h-C-h2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkwMb1FoZes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bb8akXtOCaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

flipsyde happy birthday


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGU_4-5RaxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pATX-lV0VFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojD1zKse2r0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr schöne Qualität  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHsiFuv2MSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdQY7BusJNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2hvkPyiAFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmLQes4tmtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_rhl1IHxsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nichts für das Baby hier.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2opHHNFd0Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iXqWwKamMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Augen zu Baby.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23KHLW2dw_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine schöne Aufnahme  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvnL4dtqIY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TigpEN9VR9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3AP26ywQsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NXnxTNIWkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIbcqgXh5-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sBow29ROdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj antoine Ma cherie


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-ITv4OBV9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gk9VYo_ONAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epYKVcHrVr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyhN04mdkeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRtvqT_wMeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nutzer111 (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzlpTRNIAvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QD5n98R_nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrRFhR6UGBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBmFVlOqR4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nutzer111 (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVBB2upbVys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika unterwater


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GebhZVKD214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab in´s Bett Baby.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8t3kORoLwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXr0IbGfOlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIZdjT1472Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysk0qfcIlQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Lmq6RDn5O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4tqij8zsOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCJt7LWxBw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMi5KU0UjYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2v8YragSIuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ixRWvrkUHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmGMzyajA2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMPC8QJF6sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBVIzjZlYRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1u1AAmXjEz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A51gkF7eu_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kTaYXviXLnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Volume Control 100% ​


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array
fk with you


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjgFH01k0gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ETDCm8RFV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gi2AU-R1COQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAc4zHEDd7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYG5IHZ7VKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLP7OgFsGJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

careless whisper


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIbmsDyHHCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kobx8cZFn00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kid Ink Ft Chris Brown Hotel


----------



## Keinem (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq0rrYrufYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcNDKxTbOks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guns 'n Roses - You Could Be Mine
das berühmte Terminator 2 Video, welches ich damals (vor Kinostart) rauf und runter gesehen hab...  





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xyhq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Keinem (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loWXMtjUZWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-VhKdQNrQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Fury in the Slaughterhouse - Time To Wonder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0fsVmqEF30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MYYx41LkK4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRCzXk3LAQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

System of a Down - Chop Suey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-PYqUHfTMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_UXvcr22rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Oooh Yeah!"


----------



## Intel4770K94 (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hJLq6JJSOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm8Jx_jUnw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tODaH_fGtMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vgy8vOzl-po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTqgpQJkefo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ in the closet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZvQMgNi9C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlXcd_OPGXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98P-gu_vMRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Intro is mal geil geraten. Leider war die Serie aber nicht ansehbar. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZLmGJ5C4oQ


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30484820

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bYMAgM42pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Prost ..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hall & Oates - Out of Touch


----------



## Pittermann (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KISS - Strutter


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIGGVIkcyWU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnArqkd6fkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGCdLKXNF3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/137418988

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g8ykQLYnX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtXjfCIWoqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAvkWwN8cQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emGri7i8Y2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPvuNsRccVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So Bettzeit für das Baby.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFYt6w7XXUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schwedisch house mafia miami 2 ibiza


----------



## Caduzzz (9. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXoOndMA5u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uRFc556ios

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Pittermann (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Helge Schneider - Wurstfachverkäuferin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P51LunEV3Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## Keinem (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG0oBPtyNb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8KJiSd1y1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Keinem (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1YK2a-B9zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kE8565_xrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz Fast car


----------



## clown44 (10. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=83I9El6C47A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wise Guys - Ich war noch nie bei RTL


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## nutzer111 (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPRonG87eKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIbcqgXh5-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B32yjbCSVpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## Framinator (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Broken


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## T'PAU (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJwkGH7tdj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...und wenn Beloved erstmal einsetzt... Gänsehaut pur!


----------



## WindowsXP (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flashed Junk Mind - Milky Chance


----------



## Keinem (11. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23KHLW2dw_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Inna Club Rocker


----------



## k@k@nut (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOj_Z-a6COI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Usher Numb


----------



## -Ultima- (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjuMB1rpg4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## T'PAU (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

grad auf 'nem *VNV Nation* Trip... 

zum abhotten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Rh_cAOmG9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und zum wieder-runter-kommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XdOmCRjRK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VnB6uSK_9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PYSqcyUIYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Masterpiece 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ua-bV9FqSp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENC5MEzrRp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uimpSKwvCgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb3XfrCtjVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWICMQ7o408

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZ7sjbGKj0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fevGo3H5840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VdYm6ZPcqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbtO9KRByWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## k@k@nut (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-iBGSLkfCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Billie Jean


----------



## TheRev90 (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4ZVvwkAfbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

William Feelin Myself


----------



## clown44 (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NXnxTNIWkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Dance


----------



## Pittermann (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Konis Hupen


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me.


----------



## Pittermann (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBdFJhmVXhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_b5hjkpxKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackmill - Lucid Truth


----------



## Keinem (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTvc-bEP35I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der sanfte Bass massiert meine Ohren  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht so stürmisch am späten Abend  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmvhtB9s4yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_GkE27-3KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qk7Xt4X0qyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCm6gRHINqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUP5W10wGEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DK4Q9J01FQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris


----------



## T'PAU (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Florian - Episode 1: Cloud Rider





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j5t6WjtSfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Florian - Episode 2: Mothertrucker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9B4HPRAIArU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Florian - Episode 3: Feed Your Head





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rH9AriEezeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> [...]



Wie geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufUsHbiDZPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8Ln80rjpFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-ITv4OBV9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lH6QGyJ-_I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich euch mit dem Lied quäle  ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1JAwLrQy9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bt9FfhzMp1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=415hUtHuV4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PhilMBG (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fleetwood Mac - Dream (Gigamesh rmx)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RF0HhrwIwp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AOAap6_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRXGsPBUV5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Keinem (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNTWqdSjJnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grunge - passend zu meiner derzeitigen Stimmung  ...


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76651326

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRwCB1CLqvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich muss  So Baby muss jetzt aber schnell in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Of1HV4b0ccg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Counting Crows - Colorblind




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xh4ljm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_96pztqwn2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caEf8A-OuVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Equ1Q1DkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geuFvxUfByg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOrnUquxtwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTiKpglexKE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agrXgrAgQ0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y0EyVav9nE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eixofb8id6U


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ixRWvrkUHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvV498pyIM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4VcSnn51hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGKfrgqWcv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HreTsFvjITU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcShvWou9Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara bareilles i choose you


----------



## ASD_588 (17. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRyqHoKlU8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Wild Ones


----------



## TheRev90 (17. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L81g9xbMeS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DNQRtmIMxk


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3ok753-X7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMSn4wOVebU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Fl7yNIPlGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOqW0zV8z40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSlSaGcc0QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBbXuCl08bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhjSzibOIH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIamhcUIbYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2N0TkfrQhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODgLQR2ivOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GMoLENWsSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nisse - Fabienne

Nisse - Fabienne - Video - offizielles Musikvideo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wCXFZQ25yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gorillaz - 4-Rock the house


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ssAbLzNECo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHcP4MWABGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0nXbJnuKg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1E-vptj5AuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKK4PnG4fh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x292sh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQEdi35S5CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5pbs3y9ScM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mercyful Fate - Curse of the Pharaohs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCkgYhtz64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pPvNqOb6RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Xavas - Abschiedsfluss


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgaAi-ShN-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - Fight For This Love


----------



## clown44 (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBk6KWfJ_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjPTwh9HO7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QotZ7TIaztw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## k@k@nut (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xr9NmG68vPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Imperat0r (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gz-OnCXBoWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APdC_YhkSd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für Kinder ist jetzt Schlafenszeit.


----------



## Pittermann (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECewrAld3zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Dangerous


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UFrbMfBOiYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIui-eKxAec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So Baby, ab in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YzW1nMB9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgAKnsO6N-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wiz Khalifa Remember You (Feat. The Weeknd)


----------



## Leob12 (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bioYs6oAD8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil es einfach immer noch genial ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## clown44 (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrLSgt5_uuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## k@k@nut (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJEdygAxaBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18188866

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykW4rtW2eu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36Ioya5cB3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZlDZPYzfm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_n1m6vhu4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## clown44 (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIQQF9bJG9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lDUQo8Rns0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## k@k@nut (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3kT4HDa3W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooIlDEYLVz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jbg 2 

Adrenalin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FD7nN4SsFqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1uyvu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=We2RZd8htQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Los - One and only.


----------



## clown44 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lfgf9HatIHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Keinem (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLm_TQNehGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lawFXysD0mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4qh_9vH1Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für Kinder ist jetzt Schlafenszeit


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83451695

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGUfgLFZ9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessi Malay - Summer Love


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TW9uj83Vq-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3-hY-hlhBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unVf6EUX2GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqZp0sBsozE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3qOjj038Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NL-oJrsIx7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlsVoEd7jrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOaBO8Ia-rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjSyG6qksOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvdLovAaYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkAbFbpAPyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWsRz3TJDEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

"Musikkassette 02"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGxHCCUWGtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmREV8h-JAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

REDNEEEEEEEEX!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FwmM93jgUo


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Dance


----------



## thunderofhate (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Circle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnKhsTXoKCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=436jdBUgAlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## Keinem (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWnFqpAtRT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream & Shout will.i.am


----------



## FrozenPie (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52FBvP7z2LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## Performance-Gaming (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skyfall [2012] (James Bond 007)

Adele-Skyfall https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeumyOzKqgI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk30a0qsVIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sia Elastic Heart.


----------



## Keinem (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG0oBPtyNb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## Keinem (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy: Breathe


----------



## WindowsXP (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Baba Yetu - Christopher Tin


----------



## Keinem (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8t3kORoLwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Octabus (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh Wonder - All We Do




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F30G87zlRPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## clown44 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbP1K-bQB6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjKGFLbSFBw

Das letzte Album war mir zu sehr Dubsteb und total versaut von Kompression, das hier ist wieder richtig gut 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg.


----------



## clown44 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFDcoX7s6rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEkxniqKiLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPqMcyPl9-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PX_qAtwMDFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So für die Baby´s ist hier jetzt Schluß.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODODQm9nuJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IX79VxZ5j4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz- Hier sind die Onkelz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajCYQL8ouqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Never Close Our Eyes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkzwqRgvMQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svxl7hFO3OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHwPYze5M9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

yeeaaah alte Zeiten. Geil. The Bloodhouuuund GAAAAANG. Der Rhytmus wo Mann mit muss


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhlRyxWU21s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9TGj2jrJk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVxcwe7EcaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chlyvXcPuRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D0-uU01--Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Hooray for Me


----------



## Keinem (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ebAssCr990

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin dann mal wieder dabei, süßes Gebäck zu klauen  ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EygtZsxEwpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsrvmNtWU4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZKZ_lQ5FWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7FmQ_otX2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4WiyxXpyZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSQwj3s8Y4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1_6yCHnSI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bei dem Lied habe ich Roadies schon Tränen vergießen gesehen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MypjyEUczs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0pJc1dYXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Xyp63MaSBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8OipmKFDeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRBS5WZMdik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12578563

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxBpK1IsPt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LKh8_iX1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbJNkH-pDd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDSrp97QhWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsAiYF8ko_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Hj3wfVdM60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7Dwa-4_uNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LV7Ufxmmc4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOpIjFERH_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Jay-Z - Talk That Talk





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37862056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rihanna - You Da One





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34128352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YxaaGgTQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rj4J6i_vw0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AscPOozwYA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCHE0Tjw6MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfaF0h8E69c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WISogScYNXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lykke Li i follow you


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bu_sMqZyOTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmqK0aXkHho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjIasSAurB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FF26L40TXzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwlogyj7nFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlCmQcRPtRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfSpU0vEh4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5gvSzbSMNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Uu3kCEEc98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRIbf6JqkNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4_yA6evq7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCmfZIqwuLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34icYC8zA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so3uLUaBZYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7K4jH7NqUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMPC8QJF6sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

das müsst ihr euch schonmal anhören Regensburger bayrischrap




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxbWARTFaCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



VanBudd schrieb:


> das müsst ihr euch schonmal anhören Regensburger bayrischrap



Lieber nicht 
B2T : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljIQo1OHkTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvbPZ_PLILk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iP9xMobANJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX-8MHKuQ5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HnRpKNbWvqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jN2AdOjI4FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kl34aTt4d10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dhaIJpfG-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJV2pWFyfn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ul-cZyuYq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcCNcgoyG_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgBQJDQbeFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwvJ0cjc-6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPz_hlQ9qDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ff_7iTz-lLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Infinity 2012


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MqYtAvtv48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh das Baby weint


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVLmZMjxfjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNb-dPVgdmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WE5JV6t9i2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiWyzsWZNw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_PHAxyOTG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mxu0AboM2FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCE2rU6VT24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=97&v=X2LTL8KgKv8​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcLaJ_iRpn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuureXcbddY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpcTaD_gqcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVlRQn6AMYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7_HrzV_YGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yF0jezGbcRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Sexyback


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLA0ofsu0Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYARIiScJeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jO20RUwJUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Avicii Levels


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timbaland - Give It to Me (feat. Nelly Furtado And Justin Timb


----------



## Hänschen (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Goat Simulator ... wenn die Ziege den Deadmau5-Helm aufhat  von der Party


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victoria justice gold


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NE2AvbROl5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aaliyah - Try again


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yTVWXYctoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Holy Grail - JAY Z


----------



## k@k@nut (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtNFAKSsgOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h5EofwRzit0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQFWR7zfEls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Locked Away (feat. Adam Levine)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs7DtefEQ4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ro7yHf_pU14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/ZBfSu4nGDfk
Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVf4_WglzWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykW4rtW2eu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dance.FM :: The Ultimate Beat of Amsterdam ::


----------



## Imperat0r (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P22gcb4YHso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUQsqBqxoR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKmldYSDJaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNEt68DD14Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Kxf3vUJhUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmjthjmHVJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ UNBREAKABLE.


----------



## clown44 (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3YwZ4sphLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olly Murs - Up (feat. Demi Lovato)


----------



## k@k@nut (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Viz9D0RtqQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mVYbQHVJsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikfmjSOwgCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R4F-t7ZgSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U81QSS_gOOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## theoturtle (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tenacious D  - Tribute


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ACDC - Back In Black


----------



## Imperat0r (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2X5mJ3HDYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOqzUpuG1tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9jGZwwNzBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yBWf0rcddo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Give It 2 U - Robin Thicke


----------



## eye_of_fire (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die neue My Dying Bride....endlich wieder zum


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncQsBzI-JHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Under control - Calvin Harris


----------



## Keinem (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_IhiEUp2bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ellie goulding lights


----------



## frankydankydank (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cro - Easy


----------



## Imperat0r (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUUXKaLWV9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VvAWxPNsNEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wenn wir schon bei Metallica sind  ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVPCC6V3xRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_W7wqQwa-TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvVlIaTuSts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. September 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7hhDINyBP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34lbv0_Q_aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwnmKVN_2r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## nikon87 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXxjYlmZY3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiNq7QmHwxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZMZHbAKvGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTHrIPHCBK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTRC7W0yeNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifAtvI48R_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## Keinem (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2hvkPyiAFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xTxDBNY4xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OTDPm5nOkM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5Z81x1Wp60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbreWVUmYrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQjNT7QJMM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4pBn2NGKX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEIqiGCjL28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BIrc0UGuV-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4mhaPdURg7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxxpu4HNThA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9u8IAu-TMc


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Giorni Dispari - Ludovico Einaudi[mp3truck.com]


----------



## clown44 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYYUi89v_0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6s7lsW1HWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara bareilles i choose you


----------



## clown44 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMj5mvPGKMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7l5ZeVVoCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - American Jesus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Framinator schrieb:


> Bad Religion - American Jesus


Könnte ich auch mal wieder hören. Danke für die Erinnerung 
@topic KoRn Dirty


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ak5P_FVbs9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessi Malay - Summer Love


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtKl2x6Pg1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8y7uCcxwKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3qod3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmY7kvBYrnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94776480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsOJAaZ1a2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UigG1_rWtI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj75Arhq5ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jEUq3hEjus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScNNfyq3d_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji VS R I O & U Jean -Pressure The Animal (Anndyk Piano Bootleg)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1DRg4W7PIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siIep9LHtNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso ist hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich so wenig los  ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsUTcHK__Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fEN9eY4g30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9G2zAKJH98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-FO1zIBSrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLx6y0FsfvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxEcIrP7e9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUD6Z-nlla0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXYX4CbLXu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hitman Announcement Trailer Song Composition Again Jesper Kyd


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmUfneQq5wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Kid Ink Ft Chris Brown Hotel


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AFI - Sing the Sorrow (Full Album)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zXDFXTbjEJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSjxK1SrCWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NyE2jivRoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SD99qBvqWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKNxeF4KMsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0DJ8hWgNes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLDsd6lUiR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTA0DSfrGZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbB6ISjW30Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBuRWMbQ398

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71mxadKqNMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldwhYbhQU6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TTtExPwfwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jeiS2wmGB-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbgKEjNBHqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnALpDJB0gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ob45BjCqxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dOwHzCHfgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVvHj1FLCn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason Derulo feat. David Rush - Super Model


----------



## TheRev90 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TUycSisFig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13302220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXcHtIdX4uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6AU9I8yu2KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9CvZmP9ru14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sara bareilles i choose you


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9h7iIyIrXSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jivjrHEd0eI


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## Keinem (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3N9d7P4zeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dire Straits (Album)


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Example Change The Way You Kiss Me


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42s2WZJE_94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx0YHiUn_OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_tYTpSyvNw


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lady Gaga Telephone


----------



## TheRev90 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snZtuWcazfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REKfxquMtWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neronimo (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFrp0X1bY9I&index=2&list=WL

Dame- King of the Hill


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1uz7e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpaPBCBjSVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67bTpVQfB6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zb4YoBD6EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGpFcHTxjZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QC8CqA4mXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_tYTpSyvNw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UpM_WiQbOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0jblAUEt4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CzqNTKO3yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Imperat0r (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndpHKFgpZAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love is a battlefield
yeaaaaaaaaaaah 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2tedp

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAZQaYKZMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## LucaMng (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park - Final Masquerade


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love me again - John Newman


----------



## Keinem (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7A3LHAyOifk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKltPd1gLSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Medina Gutter


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQaPa_4C_rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheryl Cole - 3 Words


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODODQm9nuJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NChdcfoVo0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Klu1ZJtBO34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blaq Tuxedo - Amazing


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfiVi6iFO5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRoKRmM_iLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mika boum boum boum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_iudxvCPpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lERqGULWxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heinrich Schütz - Herr, auf Dich traue ich


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3B6JLAtyAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VjS2uY3TGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_VjVqe3KJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_5h83F3IIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlhxEDOLVsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gZqgVD4YzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESXgJ9-H-2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTsVJ1PsnMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x395say

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x383zb6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unxU-mRfRGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MANOWAR - Hymn of the Immortal Warriors


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1bbE_TOsd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=go3bR__X9jY


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfnIoDNkbd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwKMA6ytw0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8BZCKsW0XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjBsQ9SygnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRbwWXxTv8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNBrbXXxH9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AoUDbti7Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rltn4vpTst8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpFeAV_yWw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_QUv3iaZEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJYMs4alo8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WlAJxk8OhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDh4OUs2Mcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHLHGNpCSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Und mal was für meine Nostalgie




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8uqVqMbwm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yc0morGtSn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOuzvL6K4oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Ego Music proudly presents




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCCHXkyaWXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eva Simons - I Don't Like You


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYXQv97qpNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5elyUTlKUlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSYNO9hu3Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAtNswun8lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iMju3pmZGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LP_4csP8MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3Yr5YWI63E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDfrS-uvI0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2RE0n4xbcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIoofjIFMtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Machinimasound Premium_ The Last of Humanity by Per Kiilstofte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqTqZAingM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBcMKwbMEcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ajl1ABdD8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VNthEJlSdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DelhLppPSxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=skOqTXXgNP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlUKcNNmywk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_VsvZmIWxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYOF7ysvnno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkmR6j9a-WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkgAl2eNaG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy8bSRDBLH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BWBrcF7sWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_j4OC7-g_84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Zum kuscheln oder doch etwas härter 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drpUIHz66zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Und wieder was aus der Mottenkiste




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s05jcrJw0as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3SzI92FDFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9lWfAemdNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPR108kwNo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist ja voll knorke aus  !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbXWrmQW-OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJYppKtgxDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## Pittermann (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Uriah Heep - Lady in Black


----------



## TheRev90 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7aOWIFgIZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpaaP2yVrqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urc--tVLP90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallelujah  Shrek Song


----------



## T'PAU (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbryJ58TKt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNxxVKwKoRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuMt5pU3q5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Van Halen - On Fire


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Carl Rogers - Into the Fray [Orchestral]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OA1V7cI28hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MkTQYtrN7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILq1KuwwUJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPwMdZOlPo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nova ft. King Zo - On One [Prod. By Fame Beatz] [New 2015]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zu1fanp1z8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans-Zimmer-And-James-Newton-Howard-Like-A-Dog-Chasing-Cars


----------



## WindowsXP (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Spinners - The Rubberband Man


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbB8ra_moFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_tYTpSyvNw


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjj7-kJ-s6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWMwmPNdXk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Njvkht01yDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Wurm drin
The Weeknd - Can't Feel My Face​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8z-qP34-1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYKMrzmNF84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9D-QD_HIfjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet jackson so excited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6IcrxJ_hMiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAG4wFcWunE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdneKLhsWOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShlW5plD_40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyPQTydfoJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsqG_R3ySE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e80qhyovOnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCcJuN47UcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-L3wj_HaMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0P_4CUec6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amy Winehouse - Back to black


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DamgMMb8GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocXote_JVZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scd-uNNxgrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hitman Announcement Trailer Song Composition Again Jesper Kyd


----------



## DShadowK (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blink 182 - Shut up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4rzcLrDilU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GS1FvBz7f5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aB2j3A5x3j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caEf8A-OuVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ugUFWr8jS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnQ3Crein_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=84F6LKUUuzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RI9wVgOO1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B977tJeEYpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nky4me4NP70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2VfmhAlTO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5GDcdM-zvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## labernet (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPpKZKo1Ovc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCujyft0zOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 Soundtrack HD - #11 End Credits (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opA_0z-K92g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

audiomachine - Guardians at the Gate (Dubstep Remix)[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymQf7BAfwpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LICMmzOqLoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoOS5f39I2w


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKVknRFEhpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX4j2B1eO40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3g9lR2QOgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-68XXUQd5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson Stranger in Moscow


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEpkjkjfyfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qerfo510wc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>
Arrayvon


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

david guetta sun does down


----------



## Keinem (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BU-1ukQ3vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nach einem stressigen scheiss Tag zum runterkommen...
Sade - Smooth Operator


----------



## Keinem (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLm_aSP369M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVy9Lgpg1m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhflzGDiDIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVrhWEJAH08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10b1h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU7Zt5BQ6OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHsiFuv2MSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jd3_rJmn9_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dluHzQhLcME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Shakira feat. Rihanna (Original) - Can't Remember To Forget You


----------



## OzziT (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Why this Kolaveri di - Danush


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSRUoEqRAVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlScrMv7Pd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke-2282.html​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD6V6HPccbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVn8VYHuRl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-i9BWzt5hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex - Leaving.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfEr6KuToVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPAblP_UoG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNRFHureecQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcMF3w7K810

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_SSPZfoFPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brpFPfqy-X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

calvin harris blame


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGSFgaNZ2AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Timberland ft. Ne-Yo Hands In The Air


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u38TqU5rAyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anton Ewald Close Up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49tpIMDy9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0lHvr7xHPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irittUqFF20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9Zp8ShoNlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fB63ztKnGvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo1VInw-SKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzRyxGBGiAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wENI58mXZPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-HdpAh5Et5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2BYmmTI04I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zk0ToEA8sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MECtmVo7YvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebXbLfLACGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gi2AU-R1COQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEhy-RXkNo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kh2FRFhS7QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AvJ11Jzzbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNOD6bSUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQ7nLeVUWcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziKDiDRO4jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vg2AG5sEdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4Hu3NTF1mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23j9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B3eAMGXFw1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaXaig_43lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWM4-Eg4GT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-DCuQwkyFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shawny Sander - Daddy´s Girl

Shawny Sander feat. Erlend Krauser (live at Gibson Guitars)


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x383zb6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x395say

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jessie J Domino


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2N6o5S92f5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2x638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x30w537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnumkm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjsQpz_XO4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3h6aUPQeRq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBSek9qTQhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkDiM1bBvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbEzW-ivOwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Whsx2BdS6x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0d7lyqHiCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yaCtXewSuSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cYQV62WhkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Strom





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30857968

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIndN_zqJ_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHbN5mKAFxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xS6I_vVunf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Honey - I Believe


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dr7-i9CgBmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blgyW00n1GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

URISTIER - Königin








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZrSsD8zmyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ginZHdA_f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjsDHxGGP60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzfPXvdK0Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGEw0W2XheQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G19TWqolIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m18AQqm0RAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUDcTLaWJuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g7j0TrYKMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKJymx2KDWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ff_7iTz-lLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYM-RJwSGQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljIQo1OHkTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7RMQksXpQSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0Lo_TPjTMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgougKCq_Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfdZmZ3at38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muDZD3wgoHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xVNJi7ZKckg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEjU9KVABao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJwyLdlBsM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StlMdNcvCJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTskgVFZUuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbd2PBO3k6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzRyxGBGiAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0N4twV28Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rW9Kwreii0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_uoH6hJilc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4L4kUG_npQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ltZmI5LQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBcIGU_gxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boNRVXR7bqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Where Have You Been


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iHc5BwLrvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0MfrmfTu5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Who Is It


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDbOTOsP9vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das kleine Baby ist aufgewacht.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TBTzy8rigQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C03n4AAiL9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a01QQZyl-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_iVqS2UxBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

SHE WOLF [FALLING TO PIECES] - David Guetta feat. Sia


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mBsiY9aZOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okASfMjJWiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5ITPHgfp1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yP4Nm86yk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooZwmeUfuXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWMwmPNdXk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Calvin Harris feat. Ellie Goulding - I Need Your Love


----------



## endorph1ne (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Liane V - Dont Be That Guy


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfRY3SsozuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esdfYqTXRlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSaUP5vE5q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UY6mr9fO-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7dld

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Titanium


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M31LRQNw3E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## endorph1ne (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2adbILDntC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sebadoh - Spoiled






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OP5VOzrC0q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/125798528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1208 - Lost And Found

 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfl4FyrMutE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDdRod0bwjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - Holiday






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1OqtIqzScI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lfWJx-OTR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Millencolin - Cash Or Clash






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOABpe-rx9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkFY2Wqu4ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Njvkht01yDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdhpyjDO6_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrxX9TBj2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXdNnw99-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDSrp97QhWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n6YjnwcdM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SdlV7_Q5cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxBpK1IsPt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LKh8_iX1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EtPS3h-Tio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWeJ9p42ufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_nVj0EAp88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonas Myrin Day of the Battle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0KkGIaQDCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92hslYHSgNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hss-XEKcw7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GhqYtxwyp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55HcPt_pcGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xcwd_Nz6Zog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gl6UilAa5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEhy-RXkNo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2RVI3aHzxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaVpgEem1Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YjQ6gPL-07s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=83I9El6C47A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fortafy & Will Singe feat. Rob Vegas - Put It Down


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sean paul feat kelly rowland how deep is your love


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x28l88u

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109994547

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

daddy yankee gasolina


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

rihanna -  four five seconds


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYV6KZpnEak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tinashe all hands on deck


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeKE2Z-9HVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kings of leon sexes on fire


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYlBdwIFuOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

motrip so wie du bist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WO5X9ZUzqXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQPBk0RD8d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9QuEz7DbVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALAWxatDoD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-B_Ni7QN6_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1kpeRhqVzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CFuCYNx-1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Three the Hard Way - Fritz Kalkbrenner

Das komplette Album Ways over Water ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen, Top Künstler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGs5Js7FVHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rH9AriEezeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpcVuY8Ur7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZRbTaG3xIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEQxWg92Ux4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTBF6JnGGaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsFtR4S2GcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwbSZ41C5QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QovhbduF1uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uJfQo-Wzlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vxToxLU5Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVN_ydFObk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcJTVPtbddY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


dem gurls ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Baby muß Bubu machen.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_f8P7vcXvHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay Santos Caliente


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6kfin-UeAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcUza_wWCfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSo5UJKrdKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6I4ezGXVx84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLlAfb8qPvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o29jJyUSi0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7GCrTFCXYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rSKN5lmYQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKvYhWs8o3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNU61nS0TTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzjrWB8P8MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQEdi35S5CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nXGPZaTKik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8F-YC5t3EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Cardigans - Lovefool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OERk-MLHvrY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Wanted - Chasing the sun


----------



## Imperat0r (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sam smith stay with me


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Azure Ray- Scattered Like Leaves


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcNDKxTbOks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6XW6Ke7xH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dabei bin ich gar kein Fußballfan... das macht wohl das Heimweh ​


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Craig David Seduction


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Remember the time


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

remember the name fort minor


----------



## endorph1ne (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3lOOe_cVhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVFFS-ziVkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8Eg-mWdDLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

beyonce 9/11


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Outkast The Way You Move


----------



## T'PAU (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anlässlich dieses besonderen Tages, hier ein Titel aus "Zurück in die Zukunft 2" aus dem _Café der 80er_. 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x39qgsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCkgYhtz64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4Cswp7smQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGcsIdGOuZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAGl8RWTSqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33mjGmfy7PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUbpGmR1-QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8kZAXCyYjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fVt7ActrcaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KUEQ4nWv7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ro7yHf_pU14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_w4Xulsjo5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YI4sDx6SGwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joWpYsKere8


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoRn- Alone I Break
Und das Beste Cover von Word Up!  Auch von KoRn natürlich 
Und Headlights von Robin Schulz und der anderen da


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCxLGvGjlKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

i need a girl part 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15566

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEm0AjTbsac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2h2hy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DShadowK (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fat Lip - Sum 41


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUodwTf8JJw


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fngvQS_PmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aM1QIPpaA8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRA82xLsb_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txi80ak9RCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4puc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq1pI-HM18o


----------



## endorph1ne (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfF1gJR-xiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blake Lewis Your Touch


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOjdXSrtUxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x395say

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Fury In The Slaughterhouse - Won't Forget These Days





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7Dwa-4_uNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qiwvq60rb1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiFEHl1fbmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajssp2wHpRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WO5X9ZUzqXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjdIZFtU6bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcqdWhcIkRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaULR6g-EJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzA-V0YN3QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gi54a_I91-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdhpyjDO6_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j3_fTVKmko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXtATeQ7GKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbJuEFs7-kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXzWlPL_TKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Justin Timberlake Tunnel Vision


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4IIE0pv-6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgmyVLheqkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-PWJVkI1pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lDCYjb8RHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Tiny Voices


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcQexz1iU5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkBxRHvdvXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szIk4h8RfTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UE9Itm0sEl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjFs9CPGhts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz-Danke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo1VInw-SKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ludS3MkM-vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jjo-cG6reIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evL_WGX7TjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzRyxGBGiAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Snake ft. Eva Simons - Pressure in The Club


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBHQbu5rbdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jose De Rico feat. Henry Mendez Rayos De Sol


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bt9FfhzMp1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UL_EXAyGCkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIqvqykPceA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kv-I_hzjPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZY1SKMf8cNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Lopez Live it up


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JCLY0Rlx6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aloe Blacc - Loving You Is Killing Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igNVdlXhKcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

calvin harris blame


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbfpW0pbvaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djV11Xbc914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt spielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5E7k16QloK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ41hqlV0Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPBk4jMLZ5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Läuft hier gerade auch  !


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Lena Mr. Arrow Key.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naKhF6G36rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2K2cs4vfkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPEPdi9qV08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9q5pl0Nf1Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-FWDsXUCes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDXkd2NyCCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt aber wirklich in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAeotgCHL3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DFFQbO0Ko8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj antoine Ma cherie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJYppKtgxDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OR07r0ZMFb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pirXVANgG7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuuVhNFSJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWYeGHETCSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07Y0cy-nvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dopMQOtmebs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqk8NmlpRrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QI89pqg1oP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgjNb-6EOYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i2EwTKRmsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpUNRyR4cvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHgnebZ_jYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdwZV4Y95Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGH-4jQZRcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Reg8u4vfWQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volume 100% und Fenster auf




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJgXT0k42NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Legend All of Me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SD99qBvqWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwq61

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xGytDsqkQY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CbaTLNBTjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWNrVYRpUD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bastian baker i d sing for you


----------



## _maxe (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHvx5KgwJGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

shindy jfk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWDm1BK7Fgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ventilator orsons


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

orsons kiste


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wNknGIKkoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

k.i.z hurra die welt geht unter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLhN__oEHaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

namika lieblingsmensch


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## DjangOC (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

disturbed - midlife crysis


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Psy Gangnam Style


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7meOqB-2vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnfxPqHBmWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_dTOPEWt9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xd4FEbuduNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cheap Trick - I want you to want me


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wild Jessie J


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

1+ martin solveig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_D3udbawA1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vLWXbQsctMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

k.i.z wir


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrLSgt5_uuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

namika hellwach


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3a2852

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367147

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

namika nador


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3b7phm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmxvtmNDKlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x26lci

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuuVhNFSJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xd5he

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZPLdiz_q_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03FnBFscMVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MA₲ƉALAИ - LOVE JUNKIE






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fagLweEWS3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beatles - When I'm Sixty-four


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oh My Goodness - Olly Murs


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SuXfN_qtJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Can t hold us macklemore & ryan lewis the heist


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

pyramids frank ocean


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tyga remix i'm different


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26129460

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wiz khalifa we dem boyz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNJ_zovZvmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wiz khalifa see you again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkAqRZdmsMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTK4adA-Sx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Example Change The Way You Kiss Me


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZF5MTyGI2j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 yeahh!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xv_-6XQyIq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt ist Bettzeit für kleine Kinder.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soBBTF_smSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4Ge2BkaieI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x25WSOn6MSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZ3yiHp0HYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIM4gmho8P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrePg9VkcWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_g19fCJotPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqLUR2biuuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mimtJ1WAfYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZ-wstbaTzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjzUtMHBbt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FUpxutpXVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJO5HU_7_1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7rhMqTQ4WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAkqJT_sMKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-Z_bZS8t3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsQ0gxv9OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JR7aPCI68G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KJ60uJZ3-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p13bqmAA4fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtOV7bp-gys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01D6eaSXqHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW68T84RLHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVH5hMrRbIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuloN1oLKXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke-2331.html​


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo we own the night


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Umbrella


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C2C - Down The Road


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1E-vptj5AuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna Talk That Talk" (mit Jay-Z)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5E7k16QloK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nicki minaj i feel free


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPUeV22lGMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

we run it tarrus riley


----------



## _maxe (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyodOpUxgHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Selten das ich mal Metallica hör, aber in letzer Zeit läuft öfters mal das St.Anger Album durch.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 cent down on me


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlpTLDulFe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jessie j sweet talker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaBGR3CfLxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdkmhquF60o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

real bandit real love


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8y7uCcxwKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

girl on fire alicia keys


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjzqWnAgzEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

all things go nicki minaj


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuKPzMIiHRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ellie goulding on my mind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwfKZ-1jyiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ain't no sunshine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hypnotize - The Notorious B.I.G


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4sPkS8b62Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikCPLNVbIVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H64QG4UsrGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWmrfgj0MZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doAoWbNXJaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qORYO0atB6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AZLUohDCGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04mfKJWDSzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfaF0h8E69c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scream - Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5GVa1yWYZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wOoLLDXbDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y2icHOgC5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLUCihY-cs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stefan Biniak The Read All About It Bootleg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXmmXAUqfd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO8PA7ZnHf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxVKTwAkv1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xk9op

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYZMT8otKdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvmLoifkkJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qm2Fkn7Gq6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JAFppD_cGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ke$ha We R Who We R


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ssBaRahb_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VCqAjYO3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Thaha, das ist genial. Ein Techno-Remix von "The Rasmus - In the Shadows" habe ich auch noch nie gehört. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ao2u7F_Qzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ Ghosts


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKK4PnG4fh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

all hands on deck tinashe


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mumford and Sons - The Cave


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

J Cole - No Role Modelz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpsxUKrZfqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

namika 90s kid


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfmf_eehMSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Major Lazer Powerful feat. Ellie Goulding


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzXNR8_W2NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

coldplay - a sky full of stars


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z26BvHOD_sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

T.I. - That's All She Wrote (ft. Eminem)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtXSe7hGabA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rplmZDfpRkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kelsior (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNS0hrIe1UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrIiLvg58SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyga Rack City Dirty


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnL1e4-NfaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kelsior (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFB1Vr7SICA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NAarwdWgVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsKZ-CvUvpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlPx6tmAIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm_YhhYaavM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cP2uCcoAqiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LI6leaqVadg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVNZV6aIaPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/102918763

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1H8wSL8x9bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rsE0rawhQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6g-AFsfLF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eminem - Love the Way You Lie Remix featuring Mary Magdalan






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-VYsGyC_vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Truusman (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td7Y27T4aik


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ypIzdy1Bkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2LG7JXK5mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BANKS - Beggin For Thread






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Twix375Me4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11OovaJtPbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjs5f4gEv_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwbBz59lIQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff_Ex-GHGt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnMQvos43s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mann kann echt gut Spielen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwPLExWJifA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbP1K-bQB6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jac80JB04NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsNog-QTfdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNb-dPVgdmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZ5Li4pTxl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9092kETTE8:804

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfh5S-cOKmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shakira feat. Rihanna (Original) - Can't Remember To Forget You


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6qPiDwviVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4h1WWCoy8Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pb62RvivCm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTEedYDV0Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFHMGTgiz-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paloma Ford - Jada


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kg0EdD7tzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Njvkht01yDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3LdMAqUMnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpvUqzPixAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lq_4zlliWQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ezc4HdLGxg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pbok3HcOdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DI221DUbJqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neyo beautiful monster


----------



## clown44 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brwD1xlI92g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die ideale Kombi 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G19TWqolIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIjZE4kcg_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Good God KoRn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7s_V6Yv30c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sido Astronaut - mal wieder Pop


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_V5_OElEfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Word Up Das Original von Cameo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlRhuIGUx-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuKPzMIiHRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bL6VcRbmy_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESJxRt9I-Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqPEWcgO8ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shontelle impossible


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rltn4vpTst8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyG66VMcl28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-5QlreaKkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MJ You rock my world


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RprKusE4DF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt Mittagschläfchen machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0IIYU9om_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_3i5LdMqlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo_YhEyAqEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sENM2wA_FTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-QPvffO1gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCH2ueiwr9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Forza ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sail awolnation


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZhQOvvV45w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBXWBj7hIzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sG0-mrYG4uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CL1GEyK9Y0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHvgAJe8bvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BENA6xfDLUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/aboveandbeyond/jean-michel-jarre-tangerine-dream-zero-gravity-above-beyond-remix[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNSUOFgj97M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYlsyHVjEO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llyiQ4I-mcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91_hze0rfwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVHU_YWV3e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apynXvCdeR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e90QzbdGahg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zE9SmJ6Bw4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6IcrxJ_hMiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97Nis75DAgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Janet jackson so excited


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPg63uxYwN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QssnUymKCQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QbglHuvz-xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1l9WST5lXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2825x

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ludacris Rest Of My Life


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOvibLXJxQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2 pac changes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSblkx6kzmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3a2852

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2enCPTeHcCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Taio Cruz Fast car


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dmx x gonna give it to ya


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Dx9ZvpUD8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

phil collins in the air tonight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BHH01AEGb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghost Brigade - Disembodied Voices


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSjxK1SrCWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

adele - hello


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zop7sU6oiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27oc53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wn9E5i7l-Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lush life zara larsson


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VCqAjYO3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Flo Rida Whistle


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ellie goulding lights


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Starkillers & Alex Kenji feat Nadia Ali - Pressure (Alesso Remix)


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDSrp97QhWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt zum Mittagsschlaf ins Bettchen.


----------



## SolidLiquid (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Damian Marley - Road to Zion F


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MZAT6hk2Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkAqRZdmsMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skeme - Every Day (Feat. Shon Doe)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YzW1nMB9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wake Me Up - Avicii.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IH0N469RF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P51LunEV3Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2iAqogv8DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jason derulo want to want me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

drake feat. rihanna - take care


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=poQ4DPsnnRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkAm_BUF3wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkz9o1KGbZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cfpAj6V-io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmwyGn_RGns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rne1XDvQK2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4lUPtDvj98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3lrrLFHEuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7YaNzPkB8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdKPSAtlHXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaBk8tlvlPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcOiJnWniWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOgA_DLQ_OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlUKcNNmywk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rekCuwfBZXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSlJXFKKA5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAJsNGGNtRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1OqtIqzScI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldJUw5hRMok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfrT5hce4Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8pjzdVhglI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thhHsKghCWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7ZXg3KQLt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLzjm9E1hwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huBNgxolXFo


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HqZV74S_lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eIHWNswffY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>On The Floor ft. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## sensit1ve_ (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eK3ZlrH2ryY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jennifer lopez from the block


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37468177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lush life zara larsson


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pp1LD9zasEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2T-i9anKj0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JMak-LdH7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eminem phenomenal


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5SIQkVlB4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

shindy julius caesar


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Knew You Were Trouble Taylor Swift


----------



## Imperat0r (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

shindy jfk


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## k@k@nut (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qO-mSLxih-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

dr dre still dre


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsQ0gxv9OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jay z feat alicia keys empire state of mind


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50291465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djV11Xbc914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

written in the stars tinie tempah feat eric turner


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tyga rack city


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZV9_sBCzmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tinie tempah pass out


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvVlIaTuSts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lil wayne lollipop


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bP6aVG6L1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34128352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

50 cent 21 questions


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msmzXBLVJEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lana del rey video games


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVDBjVA3-8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

adele skyfall


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2pac hit em up


----------



## clown44 (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMN-qKQIouo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

you know you like it dj snake


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

imsoexcited


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XQmlBbaqwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oLT3GhadHdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kI7xgloAeBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDp1h_fO5nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lena Mr. Arrow Key


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CbaTLNBTjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ_4aLf19bA


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ed sheeran photograph


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

B.o.B ft. Taylor swift Both of us


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

linkin park in the end


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDZcqBgCS74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Drake - Hotline Bling


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uK3MLlTL5Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnVUHWCynig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Applaus, Applaus - Sportfreunde Stiller


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VznqaxkJ-N8


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

book of love felix jaehn


----------



## Yueri (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXzOQblTy_8


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Te Pone Cachonda Verdad (Cabanne Rmx)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-pc_qV6832M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[yt]b3tMyntB2-8][/yt]


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

million pound girl fuse odg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI9lo5BRJmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ain't nobody loves me better felix jaehn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ac dc thunderstruck


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Just one last time


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

linkin park numb


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alexandra Stan Lemonade


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

david guetta memories


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Amazon Music - 90er Kanal


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59791225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvBLM86lP9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/131076421

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bettzeit für die kleinen Kids.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AltMeuPkWRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ltZmI5LQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfFGvDSmsGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8-pP4VboBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Robbie Williams Candy


----------



## DShadowK (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stromae - Tous Les Memes


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

linkin park castle of glass


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hNaarPVZfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido -Verlieren hassen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

acdc tnt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lush life zara larsson


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido - Freier Fall nach oben (feat. Yasha)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido - Brot brechen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mre_-x2ded4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido G$D


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNLfQkHQlE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido feat. Shindy FAZ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlPjxz4LGak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bushido feat. Shindy Rap leben


----------



## thunderofhate (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rednex - Wish you were here


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido feat. Shindy - Glänzen


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

david guetta play hard


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kollegah mondfinsternis


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCHE0Tjw6MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

the hills - the weekend


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5D7stsq52Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toccata und Fuge in D Minor, BWW 565 - Aaron Becker - Bach


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

J Cole - No Role modelz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-o9BCQP0cns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

alicia keys new day


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

shindy venedig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQIYEPe6DWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bushido brot brechen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz1cEO01LLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ramones - Surfin' Bird

BIRD is the WOOOORD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0OX_8YvFxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#EndlichwiederNetz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Adele - Hello


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CT04i1ot78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sPj0Ic8KQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day: 21 Guns





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mke9EHMQMYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHx-xqs3hO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jar of Hearts Christina Perri


----------



## Imperat0r (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SY65cRjtfGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Linkin Park Numb


----------



## Hardwell (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXI8RQYC36Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sJL6iQf09U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtz6BkG7Apc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzRyxGBGiAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/wME_AWTK3oY


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fx5sTRDhDFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Marusha - Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw6yROv3TeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackmore's Night - Under A Violet Moon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5qU7p7yOY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJPlbY2e20E


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMee76YLRQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7h_FHbVHZs


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jason derulo The other side


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoRn -  Hater


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKQQJ7bZcss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813431

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=481GuSgiyI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mCgbyvb9uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3MTFJz50qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GH-3TAGL6s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

linkin park crawling


----------



## thunderofhate (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux3u31SAeEM


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lana del rey born to die


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xv_-6XQyIq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

j cole power trip


----------



## clown44 (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5HkuhSEnPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9_VOy7VipQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COMM4R6bwM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oRW9cN3ucg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SbUC-UaAxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tz6MXal3ylY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07x2NioGw-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oct4huJkPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido feat. Shindy Cla$$ic


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tV2m7HFJprU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bushido feat. Shindy - Brot brechen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7_HrzV_YGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GKSJAuHX1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

alicia keys girl on fire


----------



## thunderofhate (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFTLhDRfCa4


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

beyonce crazy in love


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Neikka RPM - This City Is My Voyeur*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_YAS8gp6f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cvu0Q4Cl7pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Covenant - Stalker





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ehq_ez4fDxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuuVhNFSJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

michael jackson beat it


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mW1dbiD_zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

amy winehouse valerie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mre_-x2ded4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

akon troublemaker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

michael jackson beat it


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

usher scream


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lil wayne drop the world


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwfKZ-1jyiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

frank ocean lost


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15zj5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

jessie j price tag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIsrgnZFUe0


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kanye west feat jay z gotta have it


----------



## Pittermann (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eminem phenomenal


----------



## clown44 (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/120666267

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lush life zara larsson


----------



## clown44 (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNb-dPVgdmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## redwater20 (11. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Clash -London Calling- geiles Lied


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aswz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuM34db3Jn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ck9CkHv04Kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNrnmDmffRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fury in the Slaugherhouse - Won't forget these days


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWDm1BK7Fgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## clown44 (13. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DDEl7JnWvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kollegah - John Gotti   <3


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beat It - Michael Jackson.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNj_9FjxjIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kankras (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Our Last Night -  Sunrise


----------



## clown44 (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtUzRh9OdaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-zF59dMVtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0Ws_ORcarM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson.


----------



## T'PAU (17. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60oM4wf-ICQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## k@k@nut (18. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMVvipxGadI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecFPU--vvf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Euphoria - Loreen.


----------



## nikon87 (19. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpa9u-BGGnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Wie sie lieben und leben was sie tun...einfach geil!*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1sNImbI2Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81498138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (20. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Outfield - Your Love

Ich lebe diesen Song!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8usNj4x9NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Imperat0r (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=si6MeHvI1no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oMNV16Ecu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXxdX29eDhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qf_g3bdzfe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtkM4d8zqQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Hardwell (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Anthony Rother - Father





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nj9H2ofWNJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden - Hallowed by the Name


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Apoptygma Berzerk - Kathy´s Song





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uVFvA8dCKp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## T'PAU (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LE_b12Kp_ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSJuHfluKz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Hardwell (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpPbXixmGgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPV4jlOlWjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Eternal Afflict - Perish!





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=M789l1voQ9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L397TWLwrUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Eternal Afflict - San Diego





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nL0AmJZ2HuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anthony Rother - In Digital Dominus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9TGj2jrJk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXSRNiChpuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgjdneLppKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7BieooyNNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rolling in the Deep - Adele - Vevo
http://www.vevo.com/watch/adele/Rolling-in-the-Deep/GB1411000094


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50291465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813793

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Charlie Waffles - Wer hat gefurzt?





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uCyuV78BM2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## Ac130 (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbNYpnULVhw


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Keinem (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j3_fTVKmko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOUtsybozjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUTGr5t3MoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtOV7bp-gys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCX6WBIzfQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5HaWgKEV58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Eternal Afflict - Jahweh Koresh 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=04tQHKiZ7dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6ASPWIXSxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8IhIPq42Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vh1C1VDlmmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjx4vlWNVPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Imperat0r (23. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8hgvr8KShM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYE4CVhVkhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## FrozenPie (24. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3uQghHbcaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (24. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a01QQZyl-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## clown44 (24. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=83I9El6C47A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## clown44 (24. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICnlyNUt_0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hotfirefox (25. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ii43ZnchImM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXjnwXUN1Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDnNF5cHCdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Hardwell (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf4ziMxPR2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jrd25gjyDhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnlWHlS0ELQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkaK2cKTsU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Musclenerd (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xke_rtMfADc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo sind die ganzen Rapheads hier? 
Wahrscheinlich finden das nun ein paar von Euch "asozial", aber geht einfach steil nach vorne. Morgens genau das Richtige


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlZOj_vyYl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## clown44 (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mp0ZISBYidI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (27. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boehse Onkelz - Danke


----------



## Pittermann (28. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2N0TkfrQhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://soundcloud.com/rockwell/music-2001


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3q8Od5qJio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Pittermann (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7EpSirtf_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVyzDoSrR0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQnAxOQxQIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Project Pitchfork - Souls





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Ww8-Wsad2Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## clown44 (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x28tcd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3jFcZjv_kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFR8VIwgPSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LX2SkUeLo5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmIPUOhMY_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3SzI92FDFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Pittermann (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHg__kkXKY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-VPcuzqnrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmELf8DJAVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFaXHcVS33A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ_BoOlAXyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMX2lPum_pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-x87oZnl0Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## T'PAU (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM06bgCo2Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1uyvu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDbQHezDg6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtQUJMBH8uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsj7xeAAJB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3nEAmt5AZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmI_Ndrxy14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErXbMB9R5-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Framinator (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden -  Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1eXPBQYknM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-x87oZnl0Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ui3Dvf_6Kt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfUH9UD3tnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOKFESITRlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

zum chillen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-W8q_qfgqYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srQgTm6kBNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKHwpi0XBuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UH1CMCtV4to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_w3C71u0uQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPBk4jMLZ5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmsnOPmZDmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKQQJ7bZcss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vleKhE3s9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPuXvpkOLmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TankCommander (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-V_ZjHpRMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BA0MendpUCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrJ3IciHBKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TankCommander (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Frauen meiner Träume in einem Musikvideo! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Xucok_Maes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Hardwell (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qz-ToI01s3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOY9rsFP1o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rabber (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6RJElyT8ys


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## shavos (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCc7VSVtKUM


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=434PEGs2PaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So ne geile Weihnachtsbeleuchtung will ich auch mal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnk0KjWxgMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein golden Oldie mit fetten Beats 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLGoTJc-aSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yIDu3aWCdJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTQbiNvZqaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=va2c4VCQWsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59319950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=roCBNY1MZg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5W6gjAAHvo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55790317

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHUvc7RvZy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1W7GyumTqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzoisCTLSlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Anlässlich des heutigen Starts der 4. Staffel von _Strike Back_ auf FOX... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3kmjwRjYxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Remember the Name - Fort Minor


----------



## Metbier (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CM0JXnKVwPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2hfgzv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5c31ii0X7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpgk4j0OOGM&list=PL8dpRYUr0YN6tj-b6irFXMV7ky3tlF9L3


----------



## floppyexe (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier das extrem seltene Original:
Karat - Der Albatros - Dailymotion-Video


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELpmmeT69cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7y0iEQ_4iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MM_Q0nfaG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzeZhCt5PVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 666mille (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*It´s Never Too Late*
von *Mustasch*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQCu8Jp9iwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtuEF_PIuR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xz9DX_VMXdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamie (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/tIwNJddX94s


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## 666mille (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*all along the watchtower*
von *Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkAqRZdmsMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxozM2QbY2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Keinem (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vmzz516cAnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qo_G0eda8fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBu7ISCWh6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dLmSVcyxtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1gm0JEwL5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-x87oZnl0Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Hardwell (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-unBLOI7uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQLK8Qtwlpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0GpKbD1reM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A52cPqP3AbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4KMui4f8Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RZTdbPX4QE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ch_Nfwi60e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlKOw8qDLLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwbJ4Mrr7w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xtMhhHJ7wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_edhEpE_YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Uli - Helsinki Is Hell


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojbzUa_sODE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In This Moment - He Said Eternity






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDFRRpTuLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGaVqIDLXwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4yOa3tBrB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RNftSQj4cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNo2-viKfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ui3Dvf_6Kt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0C8n2lf-1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdsHb7mnD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTvc-bEP35I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Bass  !!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5HaWgKEV58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34450405

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzlvhbbX374

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Machen wir das ganze noch ein wenig mehr... tanzbar 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEBviXe8I_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B88tWfuemzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9qtRcHJVI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2fzUSaVuKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsmsuRxPiV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55790317

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82485912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk30a0qsVIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2dtq0q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## thoast3 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Riders on the Storm von The Doors


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61351482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/78711689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkUWJ1Lp1us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkXNEmtf9tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uem9uvf2FlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FjtC7QHYwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86632105

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYJfypMlBh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/79632254

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mabaKE-xNUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=kQd3UnkZQCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lfPM8Fgej0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCf6OaguXmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfEeTBt_oDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iGOq83d-LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DWliz-NdTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oa51QpFxIiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrymDmY0A2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWDm1BK7Fgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iBb8B45v-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlIJI1TSx4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81823362

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ey45_Mt8_Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEWn0orWkMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oH7Xezi4OEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vx7tB8URrQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHwVBirqD2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A52cPqP3AbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9KueVYUBxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8C4-UEjadbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKLyGQURZvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmUYVZpBIXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hp3Js703_uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4bgXH3sJ2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S97MaG3kOMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L397TWLwrUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4VWn6LJK5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

PERSONA - Blinded






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ao0oLLQ5IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE61Bz7IHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0NXY89WsxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WHqq4TmW5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54gwbqmWZgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michal jackson scream


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0kiU4i5FM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq5EXczGPrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bro Safari Ufo ... Animal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyx_fb4bMMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TelqmDs2Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUvY-b10JKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNDDzhvPmf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boehse Onkelz - Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwUZ3y3RtOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrFI2gJSuwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vx7tB8URrQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzTLArp6L_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtDsNmcJI78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXQViqx6GMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQqwG_rQx7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53GllW5SDz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LBmUwi6mEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTd2ylacYNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trJnFGVdaR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55790317

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82485912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8Frr42abJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lDH1BsiqnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9g-K3Fj47bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XitRejH55Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KD0bllLLMqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3kmW-xBdqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunshine-Live MixMission 2015


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ey45_Mt8_Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82485912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55790317

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn good God


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OVEnD9pY7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7lyn7D_kl8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn here to stay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMuWu5_Disk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alicia Keys - Girl On Fire.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzwkcbTQ7ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNJL6nfu__Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=en6pDRAFww0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5s7_WbiR79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vs_fl4fdZpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo1VInw-SKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnNWUUZ7cEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBo7FIZMrJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYDpM7ljMHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbfpW0pbvaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGoPqygQPUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute von meiner Freundin geschenkt bekommen zu Weihnachten. 
Nun habe ich auch das stark limitierte Album.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDwKSg7pqkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrUvu1mlWco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZOPhHos4lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cunK8De8OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a81eP2E8MEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdlQyNe_9tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MM_Q0nfaG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlQ-2U9-Hz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuIfTg0tJak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0uWxB0JkFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUGueeR0hUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nYeN5rBGgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWUC5Q0RCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpZpBmWER_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olkxWNySPdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEil3_D03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gou9ss5QBX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bVYgYW6410

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-Gq4Twby0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 degrees, Placebo MTV Unplugged


----------



## Senikz (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stevie Wonder - Superstition https://youtu.be/0CFuCYNx-1g


----------



## _maxe (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j03eHqOdf3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tolles kurzes Stück vom neuen Album


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mre_-x2ded4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Senikz (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eric B & Rakim - Don't Sweat The Technique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM5sIBIRDLQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgFJJ77w2nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KD0bllLLMqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P Lemmy
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hirZFmRwXvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mindsaver (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgE0od9Qaf8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Lemmy 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oMNV16Ecu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die neue Erkennungsmelodie im Himmel. Körper und Geist mögen vergehen aber Musik nicht
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bt4Xx3vX3Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38694133

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83041628

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T09hBGGpSjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUJ0IYZKLvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p51lNiUJfiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Bathory - One rode to asa bay

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAQs7-gzlz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dscfeQOMuGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7RaVSAs-98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hglVqACd1C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IbhQFmXsZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MuaRu5K3D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A69l5A5GKfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FBe9l_A3vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0rT2uyF8FdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-7RzS8_dys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvaEJzoaYZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOBSv7UJ8II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYI77gAi5EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TB1zPYKQCCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1rWbwj5pJSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iYBIsLFbKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7eX4ECmduU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Handzahm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OD-I_CU2eU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Original​


----------



## CSOger (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WccfbPQNMbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uj5JSYiNrcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uem9uvf2FlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGMx0YkeTFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPJ1TFIMqi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pATX-lV0VFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcHKOC64KnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLWP84ktoN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_T4lzDUxNlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1TGJPPRjcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdtLCfEcPL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8-tXG8KrWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhpW8MAGnzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jD-dHbQt0iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwZAYdHcDtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtC4ikGsc2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohXI3po8hK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83041628

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kTaYXviXLnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die beste Anlage und vielleicht 100dB, die Nachbarn werden zukünftig grüßen  ​


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v490UYRjQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1d4Z0FtRI7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRAOG-BpNOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8bjeSEW_ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRJFvtvTGEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=utYjsmDzMi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYIt9P9R6sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPoEA43cqKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tA9-t1Fulhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDprYZ-tgiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70_9Zg65g7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81823362

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjNn4bbbgSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29684052

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V94pBlA4n7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sZsrnPgfdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7i1aj54iwqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_SI2EDM6Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrUvu1mlWco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SUB]*Linkin Park ~ Papercut*[/SUB]​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pfWz2SCjGAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRBS5WZMdik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfFLHexJnUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbDnKG8Nd2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunshine-Live MixMission 2015

Morgen ab 13 Uhr wieder mit den Classics. Jedes Jahr *das* Highlight des Mix-Marathons!


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3T_xeoGES8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fL2CXEaIv_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr31Vhu01fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxaxiMi4uV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pl5HHpnO9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKmb7PQNu-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ag71f2lVKZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9g-K3Fj47bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9JoEm5E--E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksP-KooXB4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/140367369

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeMLVEJLruQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

To Close - Alex Clare.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ygkFw4j5YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60865178

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2hfgzv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8ddq2NsjjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aH986VE47M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1W7GyumTqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Obsu1v9NvEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMy5wrkZ130

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2xNTzlFSk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMCMXL9-zf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMDX11w_gbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIui-eKxAec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpsI-yDzzcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muNKZK5aSNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=up7pvPqNkuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jv1Rm2BVC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0_e57TMQTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XxtkAd_xG3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_cCsFU6pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xn8aPi-eOvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuzeA44YMmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcfIroNI3NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Paul Walden aka Guru Josh! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2CIiES_xxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L9QZWMe08IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJRMU0hUfqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKZVTyBKhGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lw6bKj9t_ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2sysy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rakG7c4eyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcGvV9JOf9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvyApW8ITgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkYN1OSWUjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekc_aR5LyAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTPSxbQ9sbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ke8jkogx63M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Q5PyBsX_-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JjTV8i_KjXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9h81HDeENw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nI_MVldpxDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wENI58mXZPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DYSglLVF0Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Musik kennt keinen Raum und Zeit. R.I.P im Kreise der Legenden​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40hReAGpj04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhkmuCDClLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSUIygIaS_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOTYaJNgWzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6gqtmkTDlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGm9VkhzA-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jibu_kjCGGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPJuLVu3bqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dL3AiuTsbOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKsxO9FfxLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyAfjUHlFSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdsTUfDTEhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6aTUwNyRN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yp9cZZuNREU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaV4Bc31OPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvgZkm1xWPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ewxYeg7MUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBIa0o36pPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVbU706Ygp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNqT3yLZ9aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goldrabe (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://youtu.be/7yQdrxxPiKQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMpFmHSgC4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/30567004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUgQLz5y7QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3MUYC4KXOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/8893404

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDPW_g2AhAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o60wvkIKfyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kX3BunZplPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZBasrU_Bo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uPHfQSe5rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRUa-fG0rUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsoiupLME-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yWU0lFghxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh6qXWmLprY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWpsOqh8q0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxLR_VaWkMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4JizavG4cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byQIPdHMpjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## |BES|Skyline (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5H32ChmyhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich feier das ding immoment so derbe


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6J9iIgPkXic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEZn9ENfoQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkaK2cKTsU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich habe zwar das Spiel noch nicht weil ich mit genügend anderen Rollenspielen versorgt bin, das hält mich aber nicht auf schon in den Sountrack reinzuhören welcher beim Vorgänger schon phänomenal gut war.

Der erste Track ist es "etwas" ruhiger, der zweite etwas lebhafter. Aber beide nehmen in nach dem ersten Drittel spürbar Fahrt auf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHOSISxFWnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-ZWPt9Ht44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3MTFJz50qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7l5ZeVVoCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYuS7ylK6EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-VJMeUBOFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_JhWA_KQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSpbcCSY0is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObntvRcKMrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jaQ8HyA33O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15brdz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cDDBVD6-58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nU-XLNs4TCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dscfeQOMuGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPD6YiBFG1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gcj34XixuYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTaOzFVZIIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUTGr5t3MoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Remember the Name


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYkbTyHXwbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XADqpiLCsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Odz52_2nmVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwecks Studienzwecken...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cg0cmhjdiLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI3yNckfSvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Right now Fort Minor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toPm-L7Ib44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpHmbwqHLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CV6WVQSZVQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuC-nIdz_pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79fzeNUqQbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81823362

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_xTet06SUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## clown44 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBk6KWfJ_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzTLArp6L_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYjBQKIOb-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_R.I.P._


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hero of the Pop Music
R.I.P




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_cHvtPB2dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein himmlisches Duo und Musik ist nicht vergänglich




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7icGpchTH4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B5zmDz4vR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LUm-E4GPU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pl3vxEudif8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUYaosyR4bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19621890

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3EG4olrFjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3y4lu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/?hl=de&gl=DE


----------



## Amigo (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxGaFdvMFqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpdHMaccjw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90491345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxdiJ74AL5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lush life zara larsson


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcMNfX5yh28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3YwZ4sphLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kid ink sunset


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6P4IXSMqg5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86632105

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dhMjbrn9Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0ZHlp6atUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxs1MHw2_Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgTy19r9rkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Rwk (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slowy - Schall & Rauch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtUErqy48jE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117742476

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWvGlPf-z7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KW3FN5lcgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4PIrK-xaqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You are not alone - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM0Pl80Zf00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2hfgzv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdKNlGfkyhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxs1MHw2_Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORyUYE86Wag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/151394301

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsYp9q3QNaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzCLLHscMOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0-6QZ0330g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6cdPeYJh0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykDsmAqExH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zEm-U1hC7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr7fRZf9Ojc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaVhipqTY9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96MiYk9VYvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xHlNgHmGqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKX8v46Z11E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMFsLmqwbvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9YrWsmlJSiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYeMhiWWP8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGcsIdGOuZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aejWas9R_0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1ZRBPA8SK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90491345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biaGJ_4rEzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3nEAmt5AZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvNIaDcsSGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bP6aVG6L1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BbTJjRRGs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yDYOFM8oaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghb6eDopW8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

POTHEAD, heute Abend noch zum Konzert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



absolut sympathische berliner Band, familientauglicher Stoner Rock. Schaut mal bei Web Mix nach, genialer Service  der band


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33794541

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1x1wjGKHjBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tff2oE31Mlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Army of one - Coldplay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAdUzo4XmLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

That Girl - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128088414

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj8Xpdx60Ws Muse - Mercy


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaVnA88oNTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ux6SlOE9Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evoTgvtxiuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuAtcpFQpMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/39967035

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnZiw7qXSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oY8NNBVmoaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dsp_8Lm1eSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Up in the air - 30 seconds to mars


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWgMUJLaOAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cCmwOC_Je8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tr0LitzuSn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1R_txIuuio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wENI58mXZPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-z0zWN-nNSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Go let it out - Oasis

Wie macht dir das mit dem Einfügen der Videos?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ tobi_tight

auf das Icon "Video einfügen klicken" /in der Icon Leiste, wenn du "antwortest" , die Adresse von YouTube etc. kopieren und dort bei "Video einfügen" kopieren/einfügen..blöder Satz , sry





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8qHRwuih9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEOra-A-mFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrMcdLTWP-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38pS9gjpbKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-00RjgZzZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUcWyt0nmHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdsHb7mnD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iq1C1g8OQJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQ9nQNx0KEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_euDhMDDRq4" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_euDhMDDRq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_euDhMDDRq4" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZAhzVvgY-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPLV7lGbmT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHBcS0fYWfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thomas0x (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9sah11Z74I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7KHDsqiN4iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26223543

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdVQHSXapak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBm8j4UJsSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTNp1IbNLzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5sJhSNUkwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Muse - Dead inside

Endlich habe ich die Menüeinstellung gefunden, für das größere Menü mit "Video einfügen" Funktion und Smileys


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fAoV_AAMf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bysD5pKE4p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Right Now - Fort Minor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puOoZB_uqY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lrr7thWou8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYnuSsM7tRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTGbfbttJys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60ItHLz5WEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gH856RHHyes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_v5f9TfJrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5I2HMKK1lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Where would you go? - Minor


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beat it - Michael Jackson.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69839671

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-94cMzNcEUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kleine Kinder müssen aber jetzt wirklich in´s Bettchen.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90515303

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m65jhGwtWrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEPVqJjMiAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13302220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo1VInw-SKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/7717810

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBVCewP6EGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Beatsteaks - make a wish


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

RIP Glenn Frey




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ws-YqUcD0LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iq7XsHAOnqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PX_qAtwMDFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz_mp3.mid.az


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60bzbfHP1Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObNSrOelrPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Varroa (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Tiger Sex Maschine - Destroy It (Urban Contact Remix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JO3PDnxbcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezHThatv1Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZ9SML_Gm6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AumBMXbMhzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ES7-GATxDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2up4WUQod0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaMq2nn5ac0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqNoulVpE4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=So_ZytNekuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izUSpFYq5N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrERLeFseDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INhma-x434k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80813792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/117719706

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeNJ6h9_eVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zO6D_BAuYCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmnLmRAhm8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caEf8A-OuVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cm4sGRPRtlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L4UyN1BLnW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aFSp1V_mU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3QtcV6FK7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Pretty Reckless - My Medicine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6O0-okZlj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90491345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8OKA1RZFNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xvlkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Right Now


----------



## tobi_tight (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvcpy4WjZMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 dumm aber lustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GugsCdLHm-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toxic - Britney Spears.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCPVLjrHDTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oVfIFrpslI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CiIOxhn7UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrwhfhncPfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2p2FhLyfX5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOyF4hR5GoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DZnYPpdguM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/71506857

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJh3ZdH8ke4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaXw50S7xmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/4525098

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LegsJcvYJFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm-upHSP9KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NJGWvOit_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNnAvTTaJjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s88r_q7oufE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kxwt8oKEWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHrLPs3_1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhJVAFIMnkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQkBeOisNM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pittermann (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3veMpzprkhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0SyUgw98tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PukKW3gY4uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqpAgMxhx30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xbPFlwZc9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_SU5v2azy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdCnPuLnDvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSxyffSB7wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRgwynuld88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3v4ulHa-oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTAPjjfjfN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thomas0x (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3Yc3HhSl1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-YOTJoKz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bbTtPL1jRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tbm-XMSTK2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qi2LTnuyXVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vtKz6YwSD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1tOfH3Xx8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9kOFbGl3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2WoEZWz5w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69865032

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2LXOYj5S7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1hcNMOyBaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0ZbRU0vTjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64vDOJlDOWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpfRJbfc7cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Hooray For Me


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnPr_2hF2yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqHTPw9h7G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTV92wqYjfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmMXkiODgNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksHmgYHz1yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GUAbxGio6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joachim Witt - Die Flut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKh-sVeUtEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Falco - Out Of The Dark


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u31bLI3H6wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezPE0KGKHJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQekL3C1wPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnRNVuOzbws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2nbAzNKQfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6aTUwNyRN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3me93

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOzt12Ympyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zb4YoBD6EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_tQs_Up_tIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LKh8_iX1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rN26MfdlC9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNrnmDmffRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmjJZ4tC6UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4MRmEPNUxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUdK87LWHeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11xzO5WrCBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bt9FfhzMp1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81528452

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8NRgJRmNA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWeJ9p42ufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3GmC1HDx08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSBYNUcV-8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## tobi_tight (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPE9uSFFxrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz_mp3.mid.az


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txBfhpm1jI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Halsey - New Americana






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBtHUMfGX2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoolQUDWq-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNm7XESd2hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suRsxpoAc5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW4HJIEoxp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3v4ulHa-oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZy75mqLQvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbNNfOik5XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fim3Deb6vSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAXlIu-_TKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfRY3SsozuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjDpD1DKQHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cntvEDbagAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ace of Spades (metal-cover by Leo Moracchioli)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vz5pO83WotE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rsa4HktvsU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gbq-svHt9HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnNWUUZ7cEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnhuxz8fx7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8qrwON1-zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ace of Spades (metal-cover by Leo Moracchioli)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du auch  ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsT-IlaG5Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



8iosmod schrieb:


> Du auch  ?


Jup. Der typ ist einfach nur genial. 
Wer kennt das lied noch im original?  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEk4fx_XNNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvTuFYRu0DA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCCiwPEdEpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RF0HhrwIwp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vK1kRZ2wj4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3nuYe1FcOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beat it - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CelT0__beqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWhdpNAu0l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qd2O9eFoSaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RE7_Zp0lX1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TylGOJJJISI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCm6gRHINqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wfRHPsRGkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRbv4O65vBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## Hardwell (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xnmrzBu73A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/44713654

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8OOWcsFj0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbw1pGUhG7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMiDhmL_zFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v0Afcsp3ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8-pP4VboBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QAn4w6FofCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTQlmjS-JYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oshk5O_EsdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZYz83sVQ_xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/35949622

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzT2u9isozQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gmf6410MSmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oF08EJ3Kr5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYrS883kdhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bM_7m4vTPng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDnNF5cHCdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX9OHU4Qt30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich was neues von Massive Attack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P17Ooekuv4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgCRPriksBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oniERtAnFUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/119328194

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oi-1BjmkF8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGoPqygQPUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFnlPF3KUqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EMFt7m_8yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AsLRPzqdpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9efdR_0wko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/23804803

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg3CdijJe24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6997840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DGUyHLZGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMIMo6AQgUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3Yc3HhSl1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38YGffwhzGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmIl-ffkExE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/141797999

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTdhXxxWREo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imUkHN3Lfs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjQDKZp4uxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1cRGVaJF7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgGLRjR2hvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQlxjSm0qU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZW6ak9gta5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01JUJYK5ALQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mX9L8IuiwJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJQY2fhw2G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf6iKBYa49g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngmakCXGe7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hIyRuFhYEcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGbOs0vgYOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cSMY3I_ES_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrURuVdIauc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MhQlggx4lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWG7LsIo6nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/153431061

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DeGs61ku-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47S-lRwoK7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPyAgLIXXjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1M7QvRTMAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAtyQFmYD_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktvTqknDobU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_m0bI82Rz_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUVCQXMUVnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqgEqG2jaQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKCpZCOZiZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IC8qPpnD0uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empire Tell the Truth


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ma9I9VBKPiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glEiPXAYE-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen gleich in´s Bett.


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-Jxe_cEx_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wBTdfAkqGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33087712

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34GL9_k3hZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rk2r6EohfT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQhZdvnO-4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhZdL4JlnxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdTzmIgRuQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 coole Idee mit the Verve


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seit langem mal wieder KoЯn Make me Bad


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqpL5iNa4rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLY53NrGiaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsJ4O-nSveg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzGSOc6IoHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOwuniIgYXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrnZSLwfzVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/70374545

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79fzeNUqQbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlyXNRrsk4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Smooth Criminal Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfA1uDBEMdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaKzUUsSt90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wer 'nen YT-Proxy verwendet hier das direkte Video...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0SIHDrNqgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ansonsten...

Devolution feat. Amy Pearson vs. Katy Perry - Good Love (Last Friday Night) (Gauffie Mashup)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59791225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjiBEWwe9MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

California Dreamin (metal cover by Leo Moracchioli)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RVB-CYbJqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VolkerRacho (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/axel-karakasis/remain-podcast-69[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Top-Titel – Fall Out Boy: Top-Titel â€“ Fall Out Boy - YouTube
Da hab ich wohl was feines entdeckt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G19TWqolIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9PUEzeBsHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7J6_YCLj5zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scheiss Ohrwurm -.-

Halsey - New Americana






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-eYbUVZedY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tWfH_Z24gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Halsey - Control 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so8V5dAli-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcFXhuzTK58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DyziWtkfBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRraK9mCUmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


MC Hammer-U can`t Touch this? Da gibt es eine bessere version von. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFelfYq3zpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_mIK5SIyZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccxtSGmU2xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jb_OBuqVyMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da "Tanz in den Tod" bei youtube nicht geht, dann halt "Menschsein" von Oomph.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUc-PrVhf1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s72uE_3g88c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mo8Qls0HnWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtcB82XAI0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49tpIMDy9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twitch of the Death Nerve - The Pitezel Family Holiday 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNSqqxGaqyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dying Fetus - One Shot, One Kill





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JFosCClvNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tO3A5-ZWUYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjwWjx7Cw8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fURLjlKvS2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25950908

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-J2EI5aLic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz_mp3.mid.az


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIhBqZ6fk7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9KG8-O-xl40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 100001 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYl1eGvqzVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IgPqUx4c9-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2Ta0qCG8No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pl5HHpnO9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKK4PnG4fh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61529500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Icon For Hire - Make A Move






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_S9VvJM1PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skillet - Monster






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mjlM_RnsVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIamhcUIbYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYSDC3cHoZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tobi_tight (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOEKsQVvqfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U16Xg_rQZkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCnb77fsxFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## clown44 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69382701

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Johnossi - Bull/Bear
Motiviert mich aber auch nicht zum lernen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95Jn0y6GYpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VulgMjj_QWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6U4RyKWZ0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan isim_olma


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qvwu4e664Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWi4SjihYGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqO45g7zOUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJpycbxrL_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das video ist...naja...nicht meins, aber der titel ist irgendwie geil. Wird in meiner ecke deutschlands nur leider nicht im radio gespielt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrLSgt5_uuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das video ist...naja...nicht meins, aber der titel ist irgendwie geil. Wird in meiner ecke deutschlands nur leider nicht im radio gespielt.


Bei mir hier läuft es mindestens 3 am Tag im Radio^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9JoEm5E--E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bmgDwCNJwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DrTraxx (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

GWLT - Randale
Gibs halt kein Video zu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-UB5d11xms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGs5Js7FVHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-r-V0uK4u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqF1P8Khnmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32012011

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8D3G9gippA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aeeJhEpeUfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/21161684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7Zq76ZOQfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK_eQImKnPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFewy8uY5o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX-8MHKuQ5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAuoMZh8mVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5auyUSI6as4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iEkqOpOoEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JlQqfmBH4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhqL1Owl8no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DelY0wWs_es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEa_UQJwI0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evSqTIUt4mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6qzfJ1EG88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ToneLoc-Funky Cold Medina... irgendwie kultig...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OP5EnaaYjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LdZAK2Rfkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith feat. RUN-DMC - Walk this Way... mann waren die damals noch jung...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jM7RcgZ1pLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Otk25-vWK7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnPV6CNdG3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kotor (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi,





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5caSr7WTRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



grüße
kotor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JozAmXo2bDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best Fake Smile  James Bay

Sehr empfehlenswerter Künstler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15JCb6P60Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around


----------



## Kotor (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PVjcIO4MT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mke9EHMQMYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lYcJP_HewA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uLI6BnVh6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tv9YoYCKNoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1SlcO0Fikc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plh22lTpnjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fall out boy Centuties


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amqM6raX00w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd6CqLyiGJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbWFtk0JnqE:2200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht doch nichts über ein gescheites Set während der Arbeit...


----------



## _maxe (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AreAu4vW280

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMsHEKy8N14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8tbQgXyn1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1B_pZC8aWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fall out boy Thanks for the Memorys


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtu20Ejv3SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4zvHhF6-As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSbocsvpHU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Array



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vpOHq8bkzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPwMdZOlPo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fall out boy Young Volcanoes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-VJMeUBOFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUqNxaXgHn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Totally mind-blown als der Song damals rauskam.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRBS5WZMdik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aI3yNckfSvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlJz9-4N-s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdbEuf0IU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCg4i1f_oDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBlaWzMiZYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmFFTkjs-O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7wveOu5hkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Mfdzo1BuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 100001 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kendrick Lamar, @ Spot.....
(Derzeit, The Recipe)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_w4Xulsjo5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_GQIWThnz6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSRJvq4Wd48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nrm5z7PWj8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F90Cw4l-8NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fENIzN-ckHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ulRutJ7fuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzAGZT_XTAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Matrix Killer bist der beste 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mz7bqxeVgNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16156291

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAmt6zN9vOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtUhqpzfoZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAdRCUsqg-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGVZOLV9SPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/154398638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7g4L47kEcS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bODothuoSqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj0Rz-uP4Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQ3-gvi4fyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TdaXhpjHws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Puc_-mAc6d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0FBi5Rv1ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONZ3rz780ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-gTZHJ1Aw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tears For Fears - Shout





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1pdyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnnlQAzhuG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMee76YLRQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sn8KYD1Vco0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ty1DVJJ3drY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqXi3uquf78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSLiq-5fzMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/116327065

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jrN6Kz2XbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder Fall Out Boy 
My Songs Know What You Did In The Dark / Light Em up 
Zum 43. Mal seit gestern 10 Uhr


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3M0hogZyRyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn Predictable


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/88165433

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsVcUzP_O_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFVuuRxM2VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxs1MHw2_Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cyndi Lauper - She Bop
(Song soll glaub ich über masturbation sein?





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ygb3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDbQHezDg6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1uyvu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1sf2CzEq0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/simple-minds/dont-you-%28forget-about-me%29/GB1200301120


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubZxoPGVjZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-eP-GX6_IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann schließ ich mein Heutige Tag auch was von ZZ TOP 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUDcTLaWJuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_acWaJjnno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1cjHbXdU0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQJh-oU0M9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXzWlPL_TKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/154398638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You are not alone - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FD6cnF4eFxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uem9uvf2FlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So von der Arbeit zurück.. Für die Rente unsere jetzige Rentner ! derjenige soll sich angesprochen fühlen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThHz9wlBeLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aj5Cvz4PnZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YzW1nMB9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkKueyJaA0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für Matrix 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nVr4Ys8zKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H64QG4UsrGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kotor (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0nrvn2UFH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20529755

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rsDHnWgVPl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26452504

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZP9DbEIm7ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt langsam ins Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9cLZsOtCe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2z6aZNrGMxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdFblqzgSrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSZUhRZ5T2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVf4_WglzWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T1LZ64MzHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZQYNjbfwMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSjIz8oQuko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrtgBsGRpAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjwNZeNo7k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx4OSOUMC8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EGThunder (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjNOHulWIaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EG


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28Um3jmQHhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezBNMVOX9t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/125798528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JU2HjLR-ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPB4QY2satc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Halsey - Coming Down






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRXO77hJGKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59503889

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kotor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGMx0YkeTFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mein 1000er 

grüße aus Österreich 
kotor


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8LdRJqjjRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5G4O5AMSevc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eByMZJ9ueA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKZVTyBKhGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-ORhEE9VVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCjMZMxNr-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdsTUfDTEhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMPC8QJF6sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPh8ynbm0Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sia-Chandelier um mal den Bass zu testen (Wavemaster 240). Resultat: sehr knackig für 4 Euro


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xuz94ZIPfJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YTqmMDd3zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mehr Trance in diesem Thread :p


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Phir0n (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htpUIeUPrm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSC9cgvtkRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empire Tell the Truth


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6_I5_eSrvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Oildale
Guter After-Klausursound. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXOlYHa53EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1z2r

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6p09jqRLp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnZiw7qXSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0ZHlp6atUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O24AipZ-buQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxs1MHw2_Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePih2k9N6TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGoPqygQPUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Für mehr Trance in diesem Thread :p








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47nIoXraa_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kv-I_hzjPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzedTfY4uzo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4VFFBCa5Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kv-I_hzjPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Viola Beach 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btSa91diKio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCtncs2XpNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wV0K26IG6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaQ0jrYW9MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPWnOoCafT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lcm9qqo_qB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-WgS8GSPSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqnC54vbUbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsXpSsCKjTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ls2C-ot9MiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63dxQOQY0D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Halsey - Young God






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUhJRQSs6UQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKv03arsAsI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzDDJm27vmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll1A18OQOaY


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/5628364

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oya4bx5bvwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8WWob74qYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8WWob74qYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmAtwvZYTe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8WWob74qYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhQku_7MYI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7l5ZeVVoCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4ZsZm8sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8WWob74qYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Seabound
hörst du tatsächlich immer nur diesen einen Track, oder warum postest du viermal hintereinander das gleiche? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMExP3iYxlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> @Seabound
> hörst du tatsächlich immer nur diesen einen Track, oder warum postest du viermal hintereinander das gleiche?


Bandsalat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07Y0cy-nvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-S7QpNIF2og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6HiNqishsEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdCH6q5cNTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5c8mgsnrGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8kZAXCyYjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Angels We Have Heard On High


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Arrayvon


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ramones - Somebody put something in my drink


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 100001 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

French Gabber Team - Hardcore - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPo5wWmKEaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Romeo Void : Never say never




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuHHSm_Obo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## deRopA (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joyner Lucas - Dear America




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKq5UZOLa-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Joyner Lucas - Happy Birthday




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6RpbgrHVV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyXmsVwZqX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkuQMuaFXvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8WWob74qYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - Beat it. 

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spk9xNhlhnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIt6W9TNJZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJBAQDVQFqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NKWop13q7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QSpD1lD7Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMol0ZypWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sehOKE4vNGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcfIroNI3NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hV9TS9kYXUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So aber jetzt in´s Bettchen.


----------



## clown44 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdsHb7mnD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hF9Gr5waAJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtxKWTs7Cs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVP1M6mmQhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus dem 2013er Album "20" von "Orkidea".


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzJ-_tWFXrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kv-I_hzjPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9meo3vazXcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgEE6-vdliI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16554920

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPlQpGeTbIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Ding wird man irgendwie nicht los


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1E-vptj5AuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz_mp3.mid.az


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pop Evil - Trenches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWdtN7pCZug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_D3VFfhvs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pop Evil - Last Man Standing




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nu-wzJ2d1Ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_ZQf-76Axc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYMMBtUqgBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8a5AtrWmyEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9cLZsOtCe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMi5KU0UjYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7W3ij2aTU3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZfX5onzvEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXZNXONCZxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNJL6nfu__Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjwWjx7Cw8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4sV3lqzKqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NKWop13q7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Wait and bleed


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jointhedarkside (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sascha Braemer - Sputnik Spring Break 2015 [23.05.2015] - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5PJ6Cwy7mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwAY59kqZ6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUYaosyR4bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_lwocmL9dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Menzingers - Hearts Unknown






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpGx4H2iWBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und so hört es sich gleich besser an ^^



> Format : FLAC
> Format/Info : Free Lossless Audio Codec
> Duration : 3mn 19s
> Bit rate mode : Variable
> ...


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DyziWtkfBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrb36agB6FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NABExaIlXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgmyVLheqkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrW96ldjoUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sqp2ehm7S3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOqW0zV8z40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Breaking Benjamin - Breath


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-ORhEE9VVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj8GBas6AJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK_eQImKnPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ4xwmZ6zi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aQKRtUiC0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pHoUScN5xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCcOmjw-0Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evVGn40-cdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzoisCTLSlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZACBEW_B8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ROBERT PALMER-SIMPLY IRRESISTIBLE





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1kc3b

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

George Michael - Shoot the dog




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x26cov

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM5W7Xn7FiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

<3<3<3<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hs8uYxTJ530

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oRW9cN3ucg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blondie - Heart Of Glass




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1973e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KaWSOlASWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Box Tops - The Letter




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1dqma

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ihs-vT9T3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZEMi4TZ_gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMol0ZypWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56Y-993rpoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_VXUKRt4fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdNLNmgr2L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_JTD2sPFV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HDklgJ3MCx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dertyp (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

wie füg ich hier ein kack video ein ???


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2AitTPI5U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



dertyp schrieb:


> wie füg ich hier ein kack video ein ???



Die hat nur der Zeus.
B2T : Den Link von dem Video kopieren und dann ( siehe Bild ) klicken und einfügen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeMrttj8Ucg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQ7WyP_qCZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNJL6nfu__Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

2  5- 5-14 - Sputnik Turntable Days with Boris Dlugosch by Livemix | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BLONDIE-RAPTURE





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1keo5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnL1e4-NfaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5jEb-ASdog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzZWSrr5wFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-7ECxZidQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MBaEEODzU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Cs3Pvmmv0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUmNmpGnKp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPOTEs_yTJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ygfh6dFUtcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvsoRDvKgi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfL6BRp5JjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGIZ3vHgun8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hyq6andPuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40hReAGpj04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGt6XxGV3v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppR8byDrFew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyczmJYVp2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k13QtY27t1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mre_-x2ded4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ll6LLGePYwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Net schwächeln Matrix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y9fbhXoVStU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Send me an angel doc 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R6WIbx8ysE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - The Streets Of America


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8SEAWo-MmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4_YgnhTMEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cH2guTTyX8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2lCDQ8j9bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bad Religion - Skyscraper (acoustic version) unplugged.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLcBjIj37CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPlBBLc6vno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErnMC7xokQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPhPbTbjYM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOWcWmcpgbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g1HOE3FIQ7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ramones - I Wanna Be Well


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7xoJNrcIU0


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FFTQRmsK0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZeQYFMqnnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute veröffentlicht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk6zL8597dw


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjIFA_W4Pqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Kevin !!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y66A_ea9ERM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hulfZ9CNdXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Accept - Princess of the dawn


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fatoni - Tränen oder Pisse




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yq7r0UKcnHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NJGWvOit_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEeEW5NtbGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9lBwOz3gjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



gridderGER schrieb:


> Kevin !!!


"ok... eat THIS!" ja, geiles Intro. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=my4T7aUXtDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=masW6-AYtkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_QLzthSkfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8U2DplNv9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrYRZjoHEPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Predictable KoЯn


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Dirty Youth - Requiem Of The Drunk






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRBnbdEEBgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/152145089

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVr-tCP5jWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQxLzIGsp4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmXlBceO_Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NkfY4F-jvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6WxMR-iOkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgX-9sn_UQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BeEDQMLtyGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ_4aLf19bA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUxADCsPV8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzZ_urpj4As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHu034LDByw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WoNkA253 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

twenty one pilots: Lane Boy [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWEyTvK7sVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiCiigrD9R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/44713654

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVNspbP1ZwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRJFvtvTGEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9E-WasNzVpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKZVTyBKhGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qoXRsuefSuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lo3lYH_28y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-pJuZXQN9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bufgs1pRUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7tzi8wkYgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIHNlbAXHak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCkgYhtz64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6ltszd4dw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Cb9yXqesbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA6id4--BDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3FSzmpp6vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTidn2dBYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seppel584 (2. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Theater - As I Am (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4bOdTn8zXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-ORhEE9VVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seppel584 (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tool - Lateralus - YouTube


Verratet mir doch mal bitte, wie ich hier die Videos direkt einbinden kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjwWjx7Cw8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4w_58CQWHFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz_mp3.mid.az


----------



## Tengri86 (4. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Romantics-Talking In Your Sleep




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10jx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SIeLnc0ZuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16686645

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZE5eGC7bNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sRCayFIf5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rpUSErWJsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WR3uJyLRV_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v490UYRjQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bY26QhvjuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MykzwXuv8Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdsTUfDTEhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQqwG_rQx7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0456vAP8Dn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQV-0fwwCQM


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O59JNz7rdIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88T31VKb6Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1eXPBQYknM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson - you are not alone.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuBsQ0Bpwok


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=saUVi5r_-ZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UD32WUhdNIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F8FemnM9bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Johnny Hates Jazz-Shattered Dreams





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xzuk1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cl9JzrCvxxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=te2i8TPZ6yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFjqlx8eSfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDnNF5cHCdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1-z__vJi-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NJGWvOit_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg00YEETFzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOg5VxrRTi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IVvr4gG6_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYlkYkHkZxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUuCFxKPI3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lrr7thWou8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKLyGQURZvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdsHb7mnD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0ikX0LBqac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KQZfoLxPiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Betontod - Traum von Freiheit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59319950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empire Tell the Truth


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQsG4RnGQm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h90SrMw96u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60819272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFLxsK3qbHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GMoLENWsSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFLxsK3qbHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIJJr5rDqoo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qB1C4W-tHtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ui3Dvf_6Kt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whQQpwwvSh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqfsmivgMxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A52cPqP3AbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlUKcNNmywk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1jN_UPl-E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSqoTvZtiVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNvdFvZc73I


----------



## clown44 (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNb-dPVgdmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_s-49rNCdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpQXdq1W5aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66364220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap9GGmEkPL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETwIvErFXuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y6smkh6c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3kO5jjYioY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g52Uh9wmqZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4VcSnn51hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr31Vhu01fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUbpGmR1-QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mO3IEDRsP2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2aMaMkDwTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGyEd0aKWZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9g-K3Fj47bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARnBgW5XgSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lfPM8Fgej0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYlkYkHkZxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nn7pz5hXa28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOKA5oRKeHY


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uo9f-Co9APg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hKSYgOGtos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDwKPGUIVME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw5G6fF-wqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fguUEfIeIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyxzGuihMbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JwddS4FbHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=su_vabpqvvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtUWs6muGzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4xw9lIJtBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pete Cottrell




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPfj23rYh-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach nur genial...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7mg-saSw5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPMrOF1Qz5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVZQc4GhEGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyMT8MDaxqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## PCGHGS (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-9kPks0IfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRU4IHxqBIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sterbe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSTivVclQQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcWKZTI9OC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5d6cPSOzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=riwxbh_n_WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ilt-E-ZgxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjEFL4-7y7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBmUCRd9gWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hören Best Of ABBA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwB9zg7Tbx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Hy4i8qs_Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjlBMl6f3hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5HkuhSEnPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4PcXSuFHfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgqDtU8BXf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVAQQujgSxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb8WrrWph94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mt0TXsUOPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-x87oZnl0Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXYKpKWHxaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGaVqIDLXwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EOtrOpnOHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdaMhclbP8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x206ey1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKg0UGhlsA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCSJzw6QM_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6oYyG0KcvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_OkOw5wipQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_SAMrDnXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAdDnLO3OQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2Tt86_PdGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Afrojack - The Spark.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdlDvx0DRrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vz9zg0IKM80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNJVFloPIVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jdYJf_ybyVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psDTiUV0PNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amien (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMGo-9tKb90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=581OzlJuIxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adNxOw4basU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMJkddvJ4L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

find ich ganz nett...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98gb4YTzwGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nicht mein Metall, aber ich find's ganz nett, dass der Typ so'n "Quatsch" so "ernst" mitmacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8-vje-bq9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUtsV8TWKro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2cZlLrVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7q3AVkcDY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gl6UilAa5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Pes54J8PVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpCcJY-rJSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4yOa3tBrB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7JthgTMHDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JipHEz53sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fi-S9lrnLZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAuE-An1sCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iY9pIO8mlgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8wqmh3KybI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipOz_k9zvzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXqPYte8tvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x49ap5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JK716RqoUms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Kbv1OpIpaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/125798528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7v2GDbEmjGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/25096/112739300


----------



## T'PAU (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da auf YT für _uns Deutsche_ mal wieder gesperrt... Soundcloud:

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/paolo-ortelli/dj-antoine-thank-you-paolo-ortelli-luke-degree-remix[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJ_1HMAGb4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5iDKWV6Chg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egJR3K6UIJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sido - Spring Rauf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgRYNh6YH-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpZiuh0MlpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHrLPs3_1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaV4Bc31OPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ5ZiMqy_ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdCH6q5cNTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2LG7JXK5mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avantasia – Mystery Of A Blood Red Rose

Von der neuen Scheibe "Ghostlights". Gefällt mir sehr gut, wird meine "Abgabemusik" (Crunchphase der Heftproduktion). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## T'PAU (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TtGqQtChxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4KMui4f8Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Losing U by chrome sparks | Free Listening on SoundCloud

 [soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/chrome-sparks/losing-u[/soundcloud]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2HSHHf37eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/pebbles/girlfriend/USMCV0400034


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMJkddvJ4L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOnPdILbVec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbKENEW_vkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5eTwo1DW3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8espG0_5rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX8aGGuHmYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1ZTxHcPReg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAwYodrBr2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcy-A2W9DNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c-RbGZBnBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnOhNl5O19c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKDt8Ks-LYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gH856RHHyes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cehLiGxguQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVxRXt0pKnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1pv54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82281083

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfD7Dc-qhuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4rZE_J1beA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBXv37PFcAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEid1xgBLHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKqzL6tYGjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quH_vUCdy2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMp55KH_3wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqF6UrJuS50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFYVcz7h3o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=flupVYEIb3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYTs8RffYTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1ku4QUhoXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSu7FDPWero

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVhX3E3rhSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1W8KKPmlm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpznKoohEo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDbQHezDg6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1NZcH2haIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAvzB8M9uvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXHE6HluNwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbKENEW_vkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHVSshgPlQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60ItHLz5WEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYhxaZXXwsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvdLovAaYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h6-krHfdmGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/bruce-springsteen/dancing-in-the-dark/USSM20100478


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foE1mO2yM04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nlnoa67MUJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNrs2iDsccw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B77ZophoD-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXTAn4ELEwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PybDUOJmWow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wgh05DYN63o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5aZJBLAu1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUWYg1ge4V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x26lci

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lange nicht mehr hier gewesen  ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPg63uxYwN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RTIXUzCr2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80193433

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpUHWlMIbQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r26krlXFmOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmbOjpvbCR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nR0dkiHEW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfD7Dc-qhuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10isb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmfmdKOLzVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfcaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Z3spJ_z3Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C03n4AAiL9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejnSBdd5XIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56gpwl6cohc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugnXYG3HUNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkx-7fsiWgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1zeks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWMOjwNcDQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0o_Ij-s1OVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMTK8OiUWIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZbD81QMcY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chryzzle (19. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stanfour - Hearts Without A Home(delham club mix).
Mein erster Release seit langem. Ist Eigenwerbung hier überhaupt erlaubt? Sorry wenn nicht! 
Stanfour - Hearts without a home (Delham Club Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=El5JrHW5gBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsjXzlF6c5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1g-xnUbrvtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGTBax-Cu4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohHJjPSsW8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAxbCxnOwBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_Duyxhf9vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwoavXnHxYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nSvaqKcwSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3y4lu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRPs2M-mJv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Unt8tZPq5C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkN51aqPOzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja-nCKBtGQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4PgXX0bt-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_-858AdxFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjVlFRcrj6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL93Ai-rRWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WIZO feat. Bela B. - König von Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wgh05DYN63o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60582254

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2KGQv0hX7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkelz - Heilige Lieder


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzJj5-lubeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKWyJOz1rUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38332349

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1W7GyumTqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5X4iAAE0uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G7eDpMGe1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0X5H2-BTvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxX9k_gPfP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/zeds-dead-mixes[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w43uSMJntgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbnoG2dsUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TashParker240 (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWmrfgj0MZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06H_6oI4EK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AM-t9J_6-Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8f_xhw6ykU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C55ALU_t97M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0kiU4i5FM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30ZnfPz1Eak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjOc-kXTBIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozC95eruhtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/rihanna/rude-boy/USUV71000073


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QivGBwFuY14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJUmUWW4Lv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6B1tu1LYvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSaCaZ4qHcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6oqS4_f2lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB_dYLTHsPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BTjG-dhf5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yifz3X_i-F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## relative (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKn9qW0IABw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kyuss - Demon Cleaner 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7Ske2eKX2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja-nCKBtGQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CduA0TULnow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BuaN2Pz0Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOBSv7UJ8II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSvSCaIIwf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqLS7ZJedzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzvuGdvvvkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lu5u17H9rtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPkBfbuJaF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAI7PMkt2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcV6kxcRUJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YWniR0lK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MppFqU20jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9xFqb57yTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTwDhbTwTAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpXHvHespRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sjVHetPBEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBPTDO-GMV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RaLEVmuM4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5X9ngxdV9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGD468f1_Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8mtHeNV1wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/feed/history


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeMLVEJLruQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moSFlvxnbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AhBJwARAes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ep_yNjpOeF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSOiZcAGgEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QZ_Ix9Mzak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=La4Dcd1aUcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJS676Upd4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xin6e

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AIX1KfOnOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Ismirworscht - Wann gibt's mal wieder echten Content? *




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiIqb-_v2OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die Wallerts - Raubkopiert*
http://diewallerts.de/musik/raubkopiert/05_Raubkopiert.mp3 
(Musikbereich - Die Wallerts - Humppa aus Berlin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sMKX22BHeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bek1y2uiQGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koVHN6eO4Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZvGWINoW98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WV3VbT_-5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbtajuiuLMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZeBXmzGrY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NJGWvOit_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfPu6oVLN3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4sPkS8b62Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay_fw54W2Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U62YkXZNs8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrcNKHIEBDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xp0LfCRQ58w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKEdDUnChy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD0Mm6WIcYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esTVVjpTzIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiQoq-wqZxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0kqnOOs7bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34iFrlWVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdpFl-NcLww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtT30VbIAyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCvl3Nfitl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_w4Xulsjo5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCvl3Nfitl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-WgS8GSPSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQIYEPe6DWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSq4B_zHqPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3GgFvm29Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxnN05vOuSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oHObnP1sGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHkgdM9GGxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uVb7Ju8VQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNEYKMWVAUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LruIZwlTyBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOwblaKmyVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-96Ll8Acrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3mP3mJDL2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efkS7NUFPDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_Pnxl_hb20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09R8_2nJtjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1n2KgKpb3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEXCTqbJmrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMol0ZypWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEFxfVyz4Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLqLNjHAxOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8fgYXiZmAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yau8nHOXhug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1auwb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vh8rBmrGZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2iv2js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWRo9fOmXFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r9h8oH8_iBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_u5iCHi0Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjNIRjS_RjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV-2Q8QtCY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICCkMFIQL7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RH0_dSnvdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nVr4Ys8zKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkytV1w5IeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPhbT73ZG2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrUpuDFBUxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfD7Dc-qhuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs1b4t1RuUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-_ZasUeqSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKHlm0_kqH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DNQRtmIMxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6oYyG0KcvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfXBNQMj2SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6omsDyFNlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyM7sw4lVSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snVhi74Q3vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zMWdm6n3b2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


habe ich den Titel auch wirklich gehört?​


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJDGcxAf9D8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ju1wdQMqz9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIUgPKLOOqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jB_QM73Slk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkzfrHycna4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ye5BuYf8q4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egFeULXchx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAzA78VR9Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VIYImDBYbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOwuniIgYXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksrFuIY5m4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xL5spALs-eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum im anderen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-klassiker-geheimtipps-425.html#post8124315 das nochmal Posten @PCGHGS??


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QKnOrhjd1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NF912kCRGW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy4ZsZm8sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ifCFrA1T7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxUpJSGpCWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGaF4tKUl0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drab_CQaCj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ SHOG - I Finally Found (Uplifting Edit)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4gffqWxMMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCfRPT904uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LGnGxPoOl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7Ol-YDS4Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_W7wqQwa-TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FELXh4UuXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV-2Q8QtCY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2Rch6WvPJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EszOFyVLuW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfRY3SsozuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHVhwcOg6y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3XY660LzaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YId78KGaGeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C03n4AAiL9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpLZeSigNvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6b2c6ZaLT_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63dxQOQY0D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtkM4d8zqQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pOq4hyoX9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/bon-jovi/you-give-love-a-bad-name/USIV30300210


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tGM3HqO8lBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzWHE32IxUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqLUR2biuuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J79Z7E-0jyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYJ1KpvO8qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Voz3aN4MiiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2RK6OGNMCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ad-6Jdnz5yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/123794828

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJax1a44DZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViN2bRGrBx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RI7Fr0ocJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikwWdx5_PMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqgm9rBjEH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xy4cl1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3bfLHVfUC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUBwognTvN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRzbWPJHFqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVhdS02kBHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiLYlflGpvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwJH_vuVDJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-se32Ba8B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Textures - Consonant Hemispheres


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oawluK_Dlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJCgINccuuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2e2yHjc_mc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2e2yHjc_mc



Das gehört finde ich hierher^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23828-lustige-andere-videos-197.html#post8122055




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19621890

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foE1mO2yM04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfHKgcTaU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Roger Cicero 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0xe-hje-LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djsf5wnWliY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das gehört finde ich hierher^^


Hmm... habs eben gehört und deswegen kams hier rein.
Eigentlich ist es aber gar nicht so lustig. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNJMAyeP0s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hmm... habs eben gehört und deswegen kams hier rein.
> Eigentlich ist es aber gar nicht so lustig.



Dann lösche es 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCnpOcxVvuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dann lösche es


Da ich nicht der Sultan des osmanischen Reiches bin, habe ich gar nicht die Befugnis, die Wahrheit löschen zu dürfen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkEXUFlh_EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_AvTwtwqDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QBdv7XIaxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ir_TiVLmNGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QES-eQ4lR5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> R.I.P. Roger Cicero


Auch wenn ich nicht gerade Fan seiner Musik war, aber ein Hirninfarkt (was es alles gibt...) mit grad mal 45 Jahren! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSIqkbc-uxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dr_bYEGgdmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoRvcGAtOrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pL4uESRCnv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkyc3zrTDcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35KZfbvUQ5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeXjBWN8LO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw5G6fF-wqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-p5A_GislM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlnx2NQPJmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x73y1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mmX0Kn9tPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYlkYkHkZxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX-8MHKuQ5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQekL3C1wPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzTlB-TjAzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksrFuIY5m4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fk0V_GGa2XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzQWmAwNNCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0pJc1dYXOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0IRY_eWuIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYRTd3NVshc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMVs23AO3fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azm1NWCIW50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebXbLfLACGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufHQS3xbjkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdLuk2Agamk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kleine Kinder müssen um diese Uhrzeit schon längst im Bett sein.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HtyF0jux2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Wgsj4eEd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Als meine Frau mir heute nacht sagte, dass es wieder geschneit hat, hatte ich eine solche Wut im Bauch, dass die ganze Zeit War Ensemble von Slayer in meinem Kopf rumgeisterte. Ich lasse Euch teilhaben! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqnC54vbUbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nicht Böhse Onkelz - Ich 
Mein Handy weigert sich das abzuspielen - Player hängt sich auf. 
KoRn geht aber wunderbar. Also jetzt Ball Tongue


----------



## Red-Hood (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbKr69SAMDM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVARAtfk4Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivDi9J3u2jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rK0krpI5Ch4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAI7PMkt2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_JF8oSxXtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe mal wieder Bock auf^^


----------



## _maxe (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Muss auch mal wieder laufen ..
Rammstein - Laichzeit [Live aus Berlin] (Napisy PL) HD - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apDFs2bO6mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy7CyDBfLHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5X-yqPhItr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cad2JYi4F0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BydBT6pEqz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gphiFVVtUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJUVNg5zxAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbWhiH_hMAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gvofiXHbUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FET__7Z89qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXx2RM-DgJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eIHWNswffY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## k@k@nut (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dj1pHFqmPGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yObdDy6opPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiANaTpcSEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/18521738

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wfYIMyS_dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNhNlvZPls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzAO9A9GjgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGXT8qRCjHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ4SlQv9BY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQ76FR8w38g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvlMkVRIAGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AE_NAMep4Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcrVsy_CDVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pearl Jam - Dissident


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi85-A1Ctac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pearl Jam - Betterman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmimuB2gvyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haudegen - Tintenfass und Feder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3VeF4BumbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-y_0Hmgdec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x30ji3lryYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHLHGNpCSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bk287ZluQDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/27846450

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNMrqg4wSfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4xc3dXDE5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZACBEW_B8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnVvvXKmH34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rsE0rawhQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAQSZhazYk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEil3_D03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=d7ajcTF8Dtw​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiGHY6q-snI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hX9E44mClKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/125798528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder Leo...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6r1dAire0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11230407

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQlYvDyaUIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXx2RM-DgJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1W_6DubDH5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgEE6-vdliI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=co04iCxJl2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emeli Sandé - Read All About It Pt. III (live)





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/47230572

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SIeLnc0ZuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyM7sw4lVSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pY8SYVacx2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfXBNQMj2SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTGbfbttJys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steam Phunk - Feelings.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kto_Yi0Bec4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61721081

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRFpvRFRhHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUp7qqi2iGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FsVeMz1F5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3rvox-pn5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHcjjxYbgNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbnoG2dsUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffiMo4stt_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ali As feat. Kollegah – Euphoria (prod. ELI) // 4K - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJZKbfwuIkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jivjrHEd0eI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i84iS6-WJRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avg1Ia6Dwmg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6p97dqaM-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXKxeO0mcT0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ic4xAuIkoFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzQWmAwNNCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIVaUcE4kAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4AJJGO4I7gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzAO9A9GjgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fL9vizoIBrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9g-K3Fj47bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iqn3FzWiu4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrC_yuzO-Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM718LrvJDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MfvFP6zVFT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnvFOaBoieE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Imt-eV9R9Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBupia9oidU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIScWpfZ2Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bdkVzkIGjp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSs2cR2Tvuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/73577436

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y6smkh6c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mnemic - March of the tripods


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFrqwTM6nc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cartesius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Destruction - Thrash Anthems [FULL ALBUM] - 2007*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkbDUZ-mZ9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hörprobe über YT und dann im Laden des Vertrauens entsprechende CDs gekauft --> Vorteil i-net 

edit: hmm, war leider nicht mein Geschmack...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOlltKrs5OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHmnmSf61JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peuT2q9C-LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPPl8AxuZX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19621890

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV0IlAMZuk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXNSWXtk6AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcrbM1l_BoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wK8CiKiQ3zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV_Cagi25O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6LXp9uWQUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snRbau9fQ74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/eurythmics/missionary-man-%28official-music-video%29/GB1108700070


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFt-dHLRzno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fstpZf6VzyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mv1XUyRqcGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90491345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cq0UkrxPYWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKHlm0_kqH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FBoe0OREgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9q5pl0Nf1Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XD3qA54Fn_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3bCJ-rqkMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wn9E5i7l-Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H64QG4UsrGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

......


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIQn8pab8Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2pksbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5VvvVxuKko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKEIkTqI9Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vsYFEo4GPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xd5he

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8jt80mS8cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGpBUCjH950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9FP9YyD-VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2KTBCQSHro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpXDQpprM6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfaRBuorEjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rog8ou-ZepE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-i-8u3CX7ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z33tH-JdPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bV5xB8iXMAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2LQdh42neg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w450mnvzQRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SNon3ThTeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VY-fMDUf45E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUHgpFJBCw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein neues Suchtlied - KoЯn All in the Family 
Mal wieder dreckigste Texte aber so geil rhythmisch verpackt *. *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eK1tV8I1K-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KC6O8nzfx3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqOzMCIOrNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urNFQw8VIvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTEal2FXpKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8ywsTPTPsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZE-I4CvY2Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5e3vCA9Nzz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLsXJitaiVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rntRDqpaY2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VddfDsrVdcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y6smkh6c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD0Mm6WIcYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die guten alten Zeiten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbDI_pxD_y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hrph2EW9VjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDCs7ijNUVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4BBYhaww54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxbCk5SRVHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw5G6fF-wqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OO9LloDSJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MA3DNlBMNL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CAsrYg3xmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1uG84R3TDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5LLg9iPJYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Leo74b3rqXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq8g3LheSAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoDwxwevRnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3y4lu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9euO9dAHHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0CMoWzeKuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Igneon System


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvyApW8ITgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJYyPLKJcFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tfj-GXVubOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2RcZQNMy5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/46353153

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp9c3d7Gy9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Wgsj4eEd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2x1Y1ln2JcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vofff0Ei3kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzyW37gEw5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVHRlBGoOfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFjjO_lhf9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msmzXBLVJEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWpsOqh8q0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin gespannt wie da die Regierung und die Justiz entscheidet. Jetzt nehmen Dieter Hallervorden und Yanis Varoufakis Herrn Böhmermann in Schutz:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOwxDY37ZxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVlRQn6AMYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjRq72ZBZxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPjggN-KByI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARnBgW5XgSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGM5a6-77o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXx2RM-DgJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ln6WQqRDrCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWTCKGLM-xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fguUEfIeIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vivaldi: Seven Concertos


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_m0bI82Rz_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMol0ZypWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp9c3d7Gy9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM8Ss28zjcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12391687

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYdI8Pj-j_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rba0ZSCpdCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWQloJU-fLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ux6SlOE9Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10isb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbsVhn2x7Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0wfu3tOrtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4kVQnZhHmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/156299091

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuDg3u-ZPEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/31148054

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBgmC_USeoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXjnwXUN1Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlnx2NQPJmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ID_fxG_6hCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPpd-6X3tEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aVHLL5egRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ir9HC9vYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69382701

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIbXvaE39wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aH986VE47M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpN4RP3JZlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal 'ne Version die mehr vorwärts geht... 


*Alan Walker - Faded ( TALLA 2XLC UPLIFTING REWORK ) by Armin van Buuren*


----------



## Iconoclast (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYDe86iFp7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Band


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqkNXFy6rFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zi0lTjpGsQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xuz94ZIPfJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGorOhCGlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKmldYSDJaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wuVxOyfzC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3C6Ta9hCwEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Watertouch (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stephen - Crossfire - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqdzL1ThVbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x9s2t3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8N66bfyRPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BmRwCqcUkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiLKT5rPHBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFbiC3uaGTQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZOzH9EzZyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVKtL9VU8rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXI8RQYC36Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXdNnw99-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLc4euzSW8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ckom3gf57Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9yDoYRRBYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06H_6oI4EK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IeLFOtAVBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nur so als Tipp für Leute, die auch gerne Pagan Metal, Keltische Musik usw. hören, hier kann man sich von Adrian von Ziegler alle Alben in einem Bundle kaufen, minimaler Einsatz sind 3$. Gleiches Prinzip wie beim Humble Bundle: Groupees
Bei über 300 Songs kann man da mal investieren. 

Und damit der Post nicht ganz Offtopic ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=108&v=B5Y0zipUXc8


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jmK7LTcXaeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76m2kmsAxhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DIuVsefMYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyMT8MDaxqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGdGFtwCNBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkK8g6FMEXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFS4zYWxzNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_3b1PrO1mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdtLCfEcPL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Watertouch (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hardwell feat. Jonathan Mendelsohn - Echo (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rynxm_GQEsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11100908

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cortisol für alle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5YqE__Nco


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcy-A2W9DNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh2LWWORoiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OCxiPv0tgY


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal bisschen was älteres:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOyHci0j518

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkdn6YmYOcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wad_9Hk15h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNnlqtplMWg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qCyhoYfWw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmhFcS-_XTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/148789860

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oY0f7pf0Pmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@Hardwell Ich find ja den _Keinohrhasen-Remix_ besser als das Original: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyUrH_IOgqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uh7ATxqicg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goroyZbVdlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pkaimt1xIc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5kldUswRuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQVWYu4BdMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spät geworden, kleine Kinder müssen jetzt wirklich in´s Bett.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pkaimt1xIc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOxrsItZxUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAGl8RWTSqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gcj34XixuYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Distant Worlds I & II


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzV-5zeZlhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chvrches


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbBqF8xxh48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7WW0M_SYgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoDbAd4fYBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpZiuh0MlpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMVV_HsHcX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k35eLe1w1yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkvEDAg6MWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Irish Frenchcore 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvrvQTUbUcA


----------



## Hardwell (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LTzLZ6VfAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zoyiRis_-ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wV_ShfO43j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqkgwhWCqWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRZGwRMwRRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PjIzswmlyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Z_RGqr-VMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmWCiLz_WkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0G9T5Bnjlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvbPZ_PLILk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tinashe - All handy on Deck >Remix.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4G_CAYf-itw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Breaking Benjamin - So Cold (Proxy-Link für uns bevormundete Deutsche )

Original:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nq5EnEa7Mg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a01QQZyl-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=460Dzfo0wsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9AbeALNVkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DED812HKWyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GMoLENWsSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INIx3B5F_0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BD16RcpAlno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHOGw-3VLis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omCA2RN9x4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fM0HYVsxDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xw41z

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jgcwDdNhx9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XajrmZScjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Achja. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GQoP-UjhVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Monster Farm OP1 (Miho Komatsu) - Kaze ga Soyogu Basho - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7WW0M_SYgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw7u9agX_x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRKjpC4bFrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRitfbhITLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnP4w8eTAxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlpr8GpwjWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_JhWA_KQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tw64f5ecDxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LF0hIr9fO0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuP1bil-wIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPG-qOlrGCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILsH2kpKlow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4XjmDqG48A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSodCuo73ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EOtrOpnOHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dFz10R529g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2CoNvyJNR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ceHPU9-s804

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyeRVqVlpfQ


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XF6shrBX4L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wO14PALNMwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lImpie_VSlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4XKG1Y5sM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdfw_EuVxNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8lhvVpyKTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4QnalIHlVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKKVQedCIqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDjbbkGVT4Q


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TekKIHzD09k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXjnwXUN1Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLNTfhTOV48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgjKQLXyuGE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkGGi_uUaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toPm-L7Ib44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

iamamiwhoami; t - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CT04i1ot78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UL6GEX47Nk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OP5EnaaYjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkGlptqH2Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntclTKkYjTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gmw4JEiwMR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sHW2ggiPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TOYiq6Dj-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfyxZ1mi8W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Pfeif-Refrain ist godlike.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHDa668xsmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toPm-L7Ib44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5BcdmkiuaY&ebc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdOS_rjjUvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dt2Bcn6aY9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqz6LFSBXbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuJQSAiODqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHZJvoDKmHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKKWtvegDG4&ebc


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM0Pl80Zf00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BNUd6tVobA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqUbMDzAgfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2VBmHOYpV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-A_xfFB8np8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUO_5EALZoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Warum sterben alle guten Künstler weg...?

Heute im Alter von nur 57 Jahren Prince.

Leider gibts kein gutes Video von Purple Rain auf Youtube


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doOQo9C6IXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmqPWdEuwhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXlHeDz8nt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw5G6fF-wqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2c7fElWw2oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqUbMDzAgfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_tonrrxvYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVt4oljqL38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0FXPqYpt0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqYIWGAkNkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fX50TfNEjpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzzUGY0-WeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RC34ZcDiCag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXRjg_QWN-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden - Chains of Misery


----------



## clown44 (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpvUqzPixAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCo2QMJcsDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/paolo-ortelli/dj-antoine-thank-you-paolo-ortelli-luke-degree-remix[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdY-As_qDng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4BT-AEr1J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lenny Dee - Forgotten Moments (Ophidian Remix - Album Version)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSx2As1ZHBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*R.I.P. Prince*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Lmq6RDn5O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G93l32TYilY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3aUDjXA0Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdT2_4QpL8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebXbLfLACGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_M5if9plJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XF6shrBX4L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kenji Fort Minor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10jU44QqYhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z28lwyQjuTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uIZofihY8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cEGYRSNdTzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPeAPNQdQxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0c7zoUqjuw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGankmig5yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8LdRJqjjRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJDZzxuokQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4qh_9vH1Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eW2qlKa6oHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNZVzIfJlY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bc4AXY0tk-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Lmq6RDn5O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JsMUQK4jdsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5G4O5AMSevc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slipknot - Nomadic
Höre ja schon ne Weile eigentlich kein Slipknot mehr, aber das "neue" Album ist doch ganz gut geworden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/lenny-kravitz/are-you-gonna-go-my-way/US0459200430


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcOK_YATp6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCSJzw6QM_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lR9mNuLIPBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vX1P3F_EyYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90MxRK0P1u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO2yiVsiExI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0trsHQZkYy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01WX7U8_kM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zr8d9sXioj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpkS2DU_qMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yu-8-f9t5Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuYppz9Azzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rw-286qu6KE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5f-UdtOsXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOpEka5qfts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziKDiDRO4jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM5W7Xn7FiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5IzxrvClJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjJHH6IL3Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16PkSzuXtr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCYfn_I3dns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWijlCfZat8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biaGJ_4rEzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlUKcNNmywk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nnjh-zp6pP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cQh1ccqu8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBk6KWfJ_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oV75Ac3hEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OeNd14Uzqcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAnxTM9dIGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbASq3FMf70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYnY4urW_94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAtyQFmYD_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2z1bepbfEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4VFFBCa5Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7efeVHf2gNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Uxc9eFcZyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2xLElUjrp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9kYXZGnixc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3r5byXcQMGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Wecker jeden morgen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL93Ai-rRWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjNIRjS_RjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsUw4Hzex0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgpvdgglvHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5xziT0iEhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZUifYeKaQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RhJceElnlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DShadowK (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLXt3yh2g0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWVWJ5Cx6C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXqZiBXvQtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiL25HA9Ubc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4x6US_UHvrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQS0t5Hdc6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDIcIrZO8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_dX0Nei538

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1L8uRApYeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1d3i1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqjDhmyfuno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Wölli 
Ex-Schlagzeuger der Toten Hosen: Wolfgang "Wolli" Rhode ist tot - n-tv.de




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6gD4wrJUnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlSFmotba2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7aCQDxmt1wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS22HZ21uKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmsi2ucDdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1mpNE-2EBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRrdkBzG2FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMy5wrkZ130

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAlRtCyr0sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v299NWS_LY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neKpRbljK-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sw54Pdh_m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRyeCoBYhX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P. Wölli


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82796286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJeyPfUxUL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PX_qAtwMDFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-7OFftB43w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thrice - Blood On The Sand 

Freu mich schon auf das Album 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SecJsEelf3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrGZbndA4Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LK0p2jX_YKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSx2As1ZHBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CV0b-7kKPE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQyQFNh9urc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R-6yhV2-1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P94AX55aHsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQuDiKDxZzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxEXupvXKUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0uYQJcMjzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7eWMtZTirU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0g7KawdsVSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jW2WV1hURHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPBDMihPRJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmGqjDd3wkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mY9tD861ZjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz9WOch2jGk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dt2Bcn6aY9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEMqHTp40QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RFL91 (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Darude - Sandstorm

Darude - Sandstorm - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaQ0jrYW9MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZiPOywK2O5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1UU_c0_gr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JG8oc87oncs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljIQo1OHkTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aa4_zKNXEHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ggzxInyzVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OylJq6L-Wd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iP-Z92aa2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OUTn_Rhl4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbqMD29qi58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xhSdA4A4aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6omvjmbHCHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOy6cp3NFj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpAcxbtXUgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPyAgLIXXjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKaXY4IdZ40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igUFZFcZdro


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYLDEbwQOmo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4sPkS8b62Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haudegen - Ich teils mit dir


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15zj5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Haudegen - Zu Hause

sido feat haudegen - bevor ich geh

Haudegen - Komm Mir Nich Uff Die Tour

Louis Garcia feat Sidney King - Hoffnung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xr-ep3RQYpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxvpctgU_s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCoJvN8-OIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Großartige Musik von Eddie Vedder (Frontmann von Pearl Jam). Absolute Hörempfehlung! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lm8oxC24QZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mev_FBj0Fyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFRwv5qbqXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHRNSeuvzlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1dJDzB2OFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t99KH0TR-J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsRP3CnG0e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMPOMT251mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bV_-VZzsXPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49lY0HqqUVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGOCZzvphbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrC_yuzO-Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqjDhmyfuno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipOz_k9zvzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDZqaB4qXIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5wf6A01nSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXnmuwVN8L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAismDjjlZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQ31jQjNpQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9E94wX0cwdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_w4Xulsjo5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ybFb_wKlvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQWmShkVsVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-u6DvRyyKGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Y3E4zfKxPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zQ1zYaVubA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GleIfjNkXE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lys8H_-3ISc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwDtfV7OR-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MO7--KBgpAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empire Tell the Truth


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DBc5NpyEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2cZlLrVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6ASPWIXSxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNowU63PF5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erG5rgNYSdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JhwxTen6yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy_c_1rXkYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27kUmbXezNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bySPwAj3d1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKrNdxiBW3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0U0AlLVqpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYhxaZXXwsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtggDm-5zSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InktfPcQcAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0FaAs4M3d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SI2jarYgVoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtdZs2zy5T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=joWpYsKere8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5TMj4SCQwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-C_CpE1Szys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q54MOToQ7Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal etwas 8-bit sound...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQl4OzIUQNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Was aus so einer 3-stimmigen SID so heraus zu quetschen geht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbBupjjjtfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psDTiUV0PNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nochmal etwas nostalgie und dann ist aber gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NeTZ3AHfpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Was ich das spiel gesuchtet und dabei geflucht hab (neben turrican)...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTULqzrhBWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLn116z1q9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cqt4FX0TwJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuZA6qiJVfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3rLrFC8igY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lx15RANQiKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foE1mO2yM04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/user/EpicJennyni20/videos


----------



## clown44 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-YOTJoKz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heSQx8m0CvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x94QA43osmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAKSQ_NwUzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aaEzNG9BTq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wx9XYrRpHjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-rdXAoL8nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdwuxoSHsSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOAOLgxBUaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qha2kSrqof4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9Hwt8Q4w98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxPSygSH2v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGrPaVZH4mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awtY4NXKDkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4H0JDomv8ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EOtrOpnOHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srQgTm6kBNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GleIfjNkXE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjiBEWwe9MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPzxSKj3hRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Rape me


----------



## Hardwell (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oPZCueYm5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-y_0Hmgdec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R-6yhV2-1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxhlNAzBtvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdTnFB5c_RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QZ_Ix9Mzak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6eG4fQ2tWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTN5bvs61MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_T4lzDUxNlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcy-A2W9DNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMN6CuB6R1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRDfEQtGxrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2kRquxff_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v0Afcsp3ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76SvAGdb3rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/VIDEO]​


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLqVuuhHhJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp-JIhuYI8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hudoke (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tesseract - Cage


----------



## clown44 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deborah De Luca @ Sternebass - Ewerk (Berlin) - 3 january2 16 by deborahdelucadj | deborah de luca | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AIX1KfOnOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTGbfbttJys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoRn Cameltosis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXXQLa-5n5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1un0t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mana - En el muelle de San Blas - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJ89Imx1F8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kiryu (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8l-9nuXkDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zoto8kv068U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-se32Ba8B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uC08L4xxjNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRBS5WZMdik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzeNAUOp17c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IVvr4gG6_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2H5Se-9XAVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTYI80IdSDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7Gpr_Auz8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hgcy6bsg4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuZA6qiJVfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7nIEJ1vpFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWNaR-rxAic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mknYjgk5K3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGAyjfwK-wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGcyk4bP7wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0YVzGzldhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz9WOch2jGk


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49lY0HqqUVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gg8Gp_KoU6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK-BEbqNHMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUP5W10wGEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOEE1esGxNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEH4eqtK8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOo2jWb73JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nGp6A9eqWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33430566

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGEoJLIIuow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Watertouch (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pisxxUpS7o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blA7epJJaR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wqhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsUw4Hzex0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oct4huJkPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nw5Mc5bpq-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RUDJpOEQgLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvLx6zqC4xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hyxNrkwDBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VskYC7uVfGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fth7UqokgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7VYbipIG_JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rofasy2M0l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für uns Deutsche...

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/jay-hardway/sets/jay-hardway-stardust[/SOUNDCLOUD]

...und für ausserhalb Deutschland 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63TR6gPlEXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

For the (old) players...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENVIoR2f-Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...and the metalheads...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtdZs2zy5T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkDiYwiNXRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tf82TX3ZORk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFMD7Usflbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUSSewyUKkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzcwUnZFZAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQX8YOw8fWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpBE1GQvgj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYZyJ9GzvUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Genesis - That's all


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lyLvEOng6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KcNsCfAql2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R-6yhV2-1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a52Ul2AM92c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igyaBO6L-0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujgQOosyIYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xk3el1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hujt0p_45Z0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGeB8FcCQ0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXTAn4ELEwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlLKNxDbsi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFYVcz7h3o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmZ08V4GFQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallöle, ich bin auch mal wieder da  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sg6ccWZJo4I:2742

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw5G6fF-wqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deborah De Luca @ Kesselhaus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OrJ-3Z5gn3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYmQkFgv1VI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/98587062

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WJYbJJNQyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1o1MoG-cz9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boah, is das Original im Vergleich langweilig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hujt0p_45Z0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1cjHbXdU0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzz_ZTAhh2Y


----------



## YuT666 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNi68a81bCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FL7-sbiGlzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rPu0sF1qd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7GCrTFCXYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-pC0oYZWMjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xw3ozz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1un0t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z065qOCwuY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ST86JM1RPl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XI4saZ4zlro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGdPDbETqMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MHD - AFRO TRAP Part.4


----------



## T'PAU (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IN0JZJ4MA6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YaeY2_j9TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meine aktuellen Top 5: 

1, C21 FX -> Blood Red Roses (ihre Stimme am Anfang )
2, GunPowderBob -> Everything Ends here
3, Position Music -> Sanctum
4, Position Music -> Cryptwalker
5, C21 FX -> Fallen Heroes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy_c_1rXkYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umCPcA7A6QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkAqRZdmsMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSwilU0kJF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avyMGbuna3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyG9La0PAsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q__ozbrEDh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKS1h2mx9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPUpPUhSSiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSeylMrzxec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g7j0TrYKMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6LL5iA6y9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbXgHAzUWB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-oU2xlViRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hc1WZhqkby4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DfYLar2QGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBglG6-6kgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPDMEyBN6RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWL2vtr4N_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49lY0HqqUVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-VWvClpseM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Seite braucht ewigs beim laden mit den ganzen Videos, ich packe es mal in den Spolier  (wer erkennt die Dame auf dem Bild?) 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4f79Ct89jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

All Shall Perish - Wage Slaves


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v0Afcsp3ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Drain you


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madcon - Beggin You


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FS4q-d1cRLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvK-3Ms3m34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Embrionyc - Twisted's Darkside Podcast 051


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbBupjjjtfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCkQx6sTnzw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GO1MEYVpkM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdbFteWHC2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nirvana - Rape me


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epic Emotional - Really Slow Motion - The Path of The Sun - Beautiful Vocal - EpicMusicVN


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5kGUqEBva4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/michael-jackson/Smooth-Criminal-%28Michael-Jacksons-Vision%29/USSM21001909


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CRpWPzz3pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR2E4Is_6oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mnemic - March Of The Tripods


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyL4Ws0T6Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgooMi4NYhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - No good


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0wR3SCpDx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C21 FX - Ancient Evil [Epic Dramatic Orchestral]


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mein Gute-Laune-Lied. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wyL1NtMVPo


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K.I.Z. - Ein Affe und ein Pferd (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cegdR0GiJl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pL4uESRCnv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MHD - AFRO TRAP Part.4


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christina Aguilera - Come on over


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2sysy

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christina Aguilera - I hate boys


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_tonrrxvYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOg5VxrRTi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madcon - Beggin You


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tywkWRsjGbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFlP_Upk0jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPnO-T0kt4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0mbkYmuZpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3ebPrVf4go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91OXSR-hIKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

War Music - Restitution


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Zxx3_wOCoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_M5if9plJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONwy251VhFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Inspiriert durch des Doktors Profil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyIOl-s7JTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcTKcMzembk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Last of The Light - Uncharted 4- Heads or Tails Trailer Music - EpicMusicVN


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn8-_VT0CUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vh1C1VDlmmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_uzF-Tdw0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love On Sale by Phillip Boa and the Voodooclub on Vimeo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4hAFFsCbCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZJTGV1AceM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love On Sale by Phillip Boa and the Voodooclub on Vimeo
Das beste Cabrio Lied überhaupt:
Sniff 'n' the Tears - Driver's Seat (extended version #1) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xlKCtjpmPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb6WpqqN1ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFGTkR8vbS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Y3E4zfKxPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Most Beautiful Music Ever- Everdream by Cesc Vilà


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwED4C5FJuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Throwback Thursday" ist zwar seit ein paar Minuten vorbei, aber... uhh, dat Memories!


----------



## CSOger (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ArrayArray


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYP8v7ubLIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0w380g8LkxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WElvEZj0Ltw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqjVwAg5fK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRu_8L3sRcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nGp6A9eqWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z341HWPG0aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imUkHN3Lfs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1dJDzB2OFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj Passion - I Remember - YouTube

Mist, wie bette ich Youtube videos ein??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b15yaPYNDRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OguHIyNNblM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97CzwxARZO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txRODEv8wh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzXdyPqRVqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdneKLhsWOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWTMCs7gVok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icdJDFFCc1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASKb-u4Vt5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-66I5mScPc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ubi1m5pR3hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWxARhAGoL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywvP6YlPfbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Dj Passion - I Remember - YouTube
> 
> Mist, wie bette ich Youtube videos ein??


Indem du im Antwort-Editor das Filmschnipsel-Symbol ("Video einfügen") anklickst und dort den Link einfügst.
Wenn du natürlich mit so 'nem Streichel-Bimmeldingens und Tapatalk unterwegs bist... Pech gehabt (oder irgendwie manuell hier reindengeln)! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VprfpaxgqqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtax3Fl-UZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=araU0fZj6oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkAe30aEG5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brpFPfqy-X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tciCErDO30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNGkFEY_VOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjNn4bbbgSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awvqIi427_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s05jcrJw0as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G19TWqolIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r26krlXFmOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6d8eKvegLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4unr-BJFhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCfAGSkhggQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiyTh9cYqL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da bin ich wieder mit meinem Super Gaming-Mucke-Geschmack 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8jThewMbgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sonic 3 - Robotnik's Theme (Renegade's Mix) - YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tO55-N5lizo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnmJKGASkrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6r36e7GTC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsC8T0Ic7pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNygMW7WAhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AniMe - Terrordome

DJ Mad Dog - Not my tempo


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kLayB7Qqn9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AY_PKeeMxGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NspqUmnMzRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Band


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2B1ub5g5L0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-w2m-TeLi6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpqAUtzWDuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V94pBlA4n7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1wg41

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtua4Vr90Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0DK-0fIKCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4RB5RWBDOU


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - The Colonel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYYotVPXcFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BrunuhVille - Tales of Dragonia - Celtic Music - Fantasy Medieval - EpicMusicVN


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a480jJ96_RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LUm-E4GPU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qj58nbn35bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcFXhuzTK58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCFwPnZgqjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCPVLjrHDTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iwC2QljLn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIaDrRX-x38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Der Song am Ende eines Animes das ich gerade schaue, einfach Super 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V44f_Bg1brI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nein ich verstehe den Text nicht also bitte nicht fragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8lBXOC4dEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-5aPBPDS34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alligatoah - Du bist schön (Official Video) - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YE6JAon0PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xO5KR2OQYeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHcPNr7Ifq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steam Phunk - Feelings


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgkvszQqQs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5z13KMOCBB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQ2feh0LLhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW28dLNEvP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjnMV5V03gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8ZVTIcWFgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoWh5dQzTGE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iXqWwKamMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEd06Bf-2IQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ye1jluOx38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

DJ Korsakoff - That's me


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQQtDvyroiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LDrvNMOpDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vMHVOI32r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KYSIDJ7Nz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZAZahyNl14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/15143745

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObWNrkMT5dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yGFuX2KDQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSPuztg4fiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFMD7Usflbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umshOrugdnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Omi - Ana


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK_eQImKnPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl6qkN2OyU4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrOek4z32Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scdffAiRllY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q--6MIFsTFc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Position Music -> Phosphorescent





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruadpLXIXMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9gK2fOq4MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDjbbkGVT4Q


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5YqE__Nco


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc0sJvtKrRM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NNg4r4qYPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sagt mal, kann es sein das hier ein Wettbewerb herscht wer am meisten Videos poste??  
@Matrix Killer, Mit diesem Video von Michael Jackson verschreckst du noch das halbe Forum 

Mal was ruhiges:

C21 FX Aurora




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2aI1ojmr0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Gamer090 : Hast du etwa Angst 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was ruhiges zu dieser Uhrzeit? Das geht ja gar nicht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dc6jUeS2sw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tXh_MfrMe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zitrSVXd3Y


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mGBaXPlri8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ Matrix Killer, ich doch nicht 

Na gut dann was das ein bisschen lauter ist: C21 Fx -> Sector 17





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEdBNN_9o_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Gamer090 dann ist ja alles gut 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TI4e4RDhUwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ab einem gewissen Alter kann man einiges an Musik vorweisen und wenn es noch jemand anderes gefällt hat man seinen Auftrag erledigt. Ich hoffe hier kommen nicht auch noch solche Stänkereien wie im Film Thread 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6GKgqIxShQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUwEIt9ez7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlFEJ-Ctpjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLNTfhTOV48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vouAtmE13vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OK2PxP4-pM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RprNzMtfDrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUwS6zs1yZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGYfpDCBJ4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cymphonique Playing with My Heart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZbAY1kqq00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVvRLwmm2Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYwUbvM5d20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWs4abqdwZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

C21 FX - Ancient Evil [Epic Dramatic Orchestral]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wm3yjqgboUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Be2HJ8Rpxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvZK1ImtY1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXthg-3m3E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einen Monat noch bis das Album endlich kommt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8th5LnfgxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Still D.R.E von Dr. Dre


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YbTCObXgFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqxSKUaC1iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnLdx2FyNqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sQ6CoJ6Gjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HTEIaQLjUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke! - Part II*

Nicht verboten 
Gigi (2014) - Idiotenclub 

atm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBRt75pv5l0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x45tm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejX6YJfJfHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbtO_Ayjw0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gay70DVFNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esTVVjpTzIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bcO2TlkV98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvPZo52X5vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9mv2FXxFK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Most Beautiful Music Ever- Everdream by Cesc Vilà


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92NrGpC9bng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxeFmLXcXpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avyMGbuna3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILsH2kpKlow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkgSe9jKXgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H81uiGqNBKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H64QG4UsrGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pfeifkonzert der Vögel.

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, dachte ich, ich wäre im Urwald.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49wlnN7yZmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzz_ZTAhh2Y


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDlgD9ujexM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLu07aXTEKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

This Girl (Kungs Vs. Cookin' On 3 Burners), a song by Kungs, Cookin' On 3 Burners on Spotify


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MhiRjkok4gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPl2sTo_8-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFYHRz9fKGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFdN3syFxeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-lyEEa3_08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F82W3tKtr8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gq2ZJ418ad8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjlgUx7_aN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMol0ZypWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGn7YLQRvfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

 Hardtechno Corestyles 5 158-189 BpM by MrRioS | Mixcloud


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDdAgJxdgcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYYd2zxeOEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baT8QxhWk7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Best Epic Music - Blockbuster Movie Song - Musique de Film


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Slei8n08Cqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SpJQvZO0ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RprNzMtfDrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQ3swBEBqBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSJJ0YolwHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odqZAGNvxhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oE2FbuPEK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUpQyNo8ALw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g8ykQLYnX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LJLyU6H0jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2OL9pqNNfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zN2E_ovp6IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zj7W0fUY9cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxbCk5SRVHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lx15RANQiKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywvP6YlPfbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfpAg5DxWXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgFdFAYAO-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlWgVdrnuhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ECtfpgL8as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8WNoG4pf6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86mcMvViFio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YqwpLVrmokY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EszOFyVLuW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHRHc5HmFHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiOWC_CmuuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGW4qMUysAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Grits - My Life Be Like-Ohh Ahh (Remix ft. 2Pac & Xzibit - Tokyo


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2cZlLrVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXQ06w2-jVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WItjbrqyQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObntvRcKMrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn3PNpecd7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skrillex -  Kyoto


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9AXDPCWics

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TabkgDLmk_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Necrophagist - Onset of Putrefaction (1999) Ultra HQ - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uh7ATxqicg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tw64f5ecDxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTo5X5TU9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nVr4Ys8zKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y6smkh6c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RH0_dSnvdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0moil1e4uSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKbr0efl2lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffemOtmTsw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - Sugar Wolf






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onnqyzPrxns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9rJhsGOigI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5z13KMOCBB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NABExaIlXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x15zj5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irn2eLREnOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ea2YYrk85a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzrfqUk8X-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LL6oJT3ziq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beat it - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6o1KxN2nPA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0bXMmNSvPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-w41FmxS7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCorJG9mubk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJArWypsTS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgqDtU8BXf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGPhUr-T6UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dy1y4-_xh-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM5W7Xn7FiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zur Jahreszeit XD
Melanie Thornton Wonderfull Dream


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBys_wmCd1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge HQ - YouTube

Warum kommt da nix neues von denen?


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXmgZo1KqEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2bigf337aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvvTyZppd28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R-6yhV2-1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IKvVNIhpz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vE7IRF_NW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7xrYMc8XZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tciCErDO30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Basaltkopp (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ibiza Global Radio


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkKrUz45icE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzvY1dOUCxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5j8lz4oD4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xh38ej

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o1MoG-cz9Q


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHQslJ2FaaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07Y0cy-nvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Judas Priest - Electric Eye


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oct4huJkPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Waidmanns Heil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1zbPwP9Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## T'PAU (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbVrnIxivUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...mal  'nen bißchen Tempo reinbringen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5lMHr6sv3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




...und wieder raus nehmen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQmTX45LkW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer wieder, ich führ die Nachbarn durch die Elektronische Musik 
(Mal sehen wann ich eine Anzeige bekomme)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ii74-tbRYtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuo8YYiiSNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkY0BS4t48M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzUkjRaxqBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDecGMfky-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwPS19swwiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-3Ka8x4zvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpZiuh0MlpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gsH--0RzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CjY_uSSncQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billy Talent - Living In The Shadows






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVnDxD5w4w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfbmQYJEyKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZIspmU939o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQCu8Jp9iwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Schöne Sache die zeigt wie sich die Medien aufgeilen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSjX6qJQGnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohne dich - Rammstein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5s7_WbiR79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5MAg_yWsq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5EHTJMWJ5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Schöne Sache die zeigt wie sich die Medien aufgeilen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und mal schön die Nazi-Mukke ausgepackt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1aflq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVj0ZTS4WF4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x8epl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Varroa (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Syn Cole - Feel Good




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1ULJ92aldE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9zxany7e10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03OR2IOIUMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecFPU--vvf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GN-RCKOLrAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vLWXbQsctMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esTVVjpTzIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator "Schuchtern" - YouTube


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigentlich kein Lied sondern ne ganze Reihe:

Egal was, einfach nur Hammer, Musik, Geil!!!!

Indie88Toronto


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29w06

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute den mittlerweile dritten Film gesehen (ok, die letzten 20 Minuten) wo dies als Soundtrack vorkommt, _Stormbreaker_. Die anderen beiden sind "Die Bourne Identität" und "Collateral". 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSv3Oez4O-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2G5rfPISIwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ey5EzrPLExs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madcon - Beggin You


----------



## Watertouch (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIxtPwddn0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZO6giM9UAv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsF4lQ8EojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JDMartti (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15JCb6P60Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die 1.425 VCore Nationalhymne


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## volvo242 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8skurK0C8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWR1FwJQwc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyu04pqC8lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9Rgfim-xuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFn1cVnz_lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csOb_z6j5kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugnXYG3HUNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kh_Wb7tzr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FL7-sbiGlzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

BrunuhVille - Tales of Dragonia - Celtic Music - Fantasy Medieval - EpicMusicVN


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uv0CRm94ObE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-jgU0HdMGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RADJ94cGpXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Santana - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - YouTube
Shine On You Crazy Diamond, Pink Floyd - David Gilmour - YouTube


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ROME - TO DIE AMONG STRANGERS - YouTube
Queen - Love of my life - legendado em portugues - YouTube
[url]https://youtu.be/hhkKttHgbn8
[/URL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0eSq4jCLRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vermeide bitte Doppelpost floppyexe


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHQ_aTjXObs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Omg es geht. Sry for double post.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgE-FNhHy54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auoArgmzqN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RI9wVgOO1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edBYB1VCV0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL1UzIK-flA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfTUs-s_XkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsF4lQ8EojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hard Techno Session vol 1 - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/simple-minds/dont-you-(forget-about-me)/GB1200301120


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrLl_P9mLa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _maxe (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Motorhead   Sympathy for the Devil - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/104141479

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aONcdN0Weiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDnNF5cHCdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQLgLcU81e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxdzTf9JOP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yftk-Am1fZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylITtfio9Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmTnX2FneIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v0Afcsp3ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/abba/one-of-us/SEAY88102060


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpxFUo7oxWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/aerosmith/dude-(looks-like-a-lady)/USIV20400188


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Bud Spencer 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MCjU-Du3eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

In Extremo - Vollmond


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj75Arhq5ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oeslAqeTEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=at69oyD6-w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZujuYiweht8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4VWn6LJK5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwibhRAKzCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJ89Imx1F8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKpvzjzCQXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUqvPJ3cbUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jjIWMGjM6yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4o8TeqKhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHMk-0LwGIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GimNEv7UsEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xqgmv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPDMEyBN6RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnJOJ57EqIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZIspmU939o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twS2UvEYUjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12zxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MHD - AFRO TRAP Part.4


----------



## Varroa (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

JJD - Particles




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=poHfuewTKBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2HWuR2mq5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bring back the wonderful times!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB-UC_b6iJk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_W3VykYhWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OyEWJdeycD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQ7WyP_qCZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MCjU-Du3eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGCsyshUU-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Da jemand schneller dran war mit Lindsey hab ich mein Lieblingslied genommen statt das neuste


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yTVWXYctoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJS7tGUDdWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nb_NZ8Zp2FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5i_Wpgq7Rjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mftz4gY7okk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nl2LTjeC5Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NKWop13q7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Falah Al Saleh - Arabian Desert - Moon Eyes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nr31sZQJBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhUkGIsKvn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h84kTWkjho0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2cZlLrVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oct4huJkPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ao8cGLIMtvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/survivor/eye-of-the-tiger/USZM20400001


----------



## _maxe (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr coole Band
SCORPION CHILD - Reaper's Danse (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2lght

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCMXO9sBIcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach chilliger Song, passend zum Sommerwetter bei 32°C


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiCiigrD9R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Frank Kvitta vs Torsten Kanzler - Die grosse Koalition - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILsH2kpKlow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder was chilliges





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyxKftJszJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W1gK_STygA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Z3spJ_z3Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djMWOEHuysk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Official Masters of Hardcore podcast by Death by Design 059 by Masters of Hardcore | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIpInFn1GQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd6CqLyiGJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWV0Q5kNZUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60ItHLz5WEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIOuPfPzqRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hwDxeYSjHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal


----------



## nonamez78 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxqrbESrB4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Ocean Princess (feat. Merethe Soltvedt)


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Love u more, von Paul Elstak


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding braucht eindeutig mehr *Bums*! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YePQUl3fqeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*bzw.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIzyYiEck7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da Sony _Talla 2XLC_ leider verboten hat, das Hammerteil offiziell zu releasen, hat Talla das Ding etwas umgestrickt und kommerziell veröffentlicht! Auch 'ne Idee. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXv6BxH2TXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvmyTZEqlo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCgQOxRDRZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tX55HEX0hb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Evante Feat. Rob D 510, Cinco, Rich Dymonz - The Same


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn Lullaby for a Sadist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn Prey for me


----------



## _maxe (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christian Muenzner - Maybe Tomorrow - YouTube
Klasse Album, top Gitarren Spieler.
Schade das es das Album nicht als CD zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Elstak----Angels deserve to Die


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6uwmH3lNB5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jJqc0k3pIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Rswx2Z7SDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nChgJXiO9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was ich jetzt in diesem Moment höre? Eden!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rflghuHtg8


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWpsOqh8q0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UO_84C3fpuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gkbfBpcAtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn love and Meth live


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34209667

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzAmAN87nzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJ89Imx1F8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQqwG_rQx7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUlZ5n0cyak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCDMJyKPiLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRC6NEdSLIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Uw6ZkbsAH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okGcksYM0N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alan Walker & Markus Daae & Vicara - People Of Cadence by Alan Walker | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5s7_WbiR79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Elstak---Rave On


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qYqi-EMErU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O8sP4ZzVZUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Audiomachine kann es einfach


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Born to love U - Empire Cast.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pD7yg4hMcf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



C21fx kann es ebenfalls


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1RTgznup5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal


----------



## Hardwell (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=um0WviuYyvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fu2bgwcv43o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NG5vDG-zjmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6CThc6RVTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Volbeat - Still Counting - YouTube


----------



## CSOger (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killing Joke - European Super State - Video - offizielles Musikvideo


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Ocean Princess (feat. Merethe Soltvedt)


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xarRSIyjzxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsF4lQ8EojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAdDnLO3OQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5z13KMOCBB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

geht eig jemand von euch aufs Summerbreeze?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> geht eig jemand von euch aufs Summerbreeze?



Nö^^ und hier ist das falsche Forum 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13ya6l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nö^^ und hier ist das falsche Forum



aber aber da geht doch um Musik 

aber wenn ichs recht überlege stimmt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jTgkTEDDog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber aber da geht doch um Musik
> 
> aber wenn ichs recht überlege stimmt


kann passieren, halb so schlimm 




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3zby

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist--Caveman

Bissl was zum stampfen [emoji14]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEz4HWdyEMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQHFYsnCWoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoDh_gHDvkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

`Aventura - Obsession


----------



## clown44 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXdNnw99-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x23j9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ezt_FdQJiLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von Audiomachine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YL2AB1Y2vgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ciara - I Bet


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKmYA68alkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Killing Joke - Honour The Fire*

Killing Joke - Honour The Fire    (2010) - YouTube


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kate Bush - Cloudbusting





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pllRW9wETzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Ocean Princess (feat. Merethe Soltvedt)


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw5G6fF-wqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzDPIrEiS-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epic Action Blockbuster Music - The Reckoning - OriginsAudio [HD].


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wird grad mal wieder inner Werbung (diesmal Waschmittel) verwurstet: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5irVXTSC4P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFJRAMzrtkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Hit von Stefan Raab?? Bezweifle das jemand dieses Lied nicht kennt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfEmapLq0nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7nIEJ1vpFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHtwuSyNWXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Gilmour - Wish you were here





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j8mr-gcgoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccqV787sBu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCDMJyKPiLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69QnkqNQgFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Charakter im Hintergrund kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber woher??


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvVhUo-PvVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Epic Emotional - Really Slow Motion - The Path of The Sun - Beautiful Vocal - EpicMusicVN


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ao8cGLIMtvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nv5kkI5X1QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x30w537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moSFlvxnbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ9zeDd0mpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM1reiW0kWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IUVz4HMB-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DykX1EH_qiA ²


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Esi9RUWWtks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kTo-YUT9G4
Fresh!


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Ocean Princess (feat. Merethe Soltvedt)


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rPu0sF1qd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

tarkan_-_isim_olmaz_mp3.mid.az


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOiQOOrj-fY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## Hardwell (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjXUBG15eZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Ocean Princess (feat. Merethe Soltvedt)


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Uw6ZkbsAH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3hZnLQk1tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Qg3rQfeZv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvMBE0XuWKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W-1hn87q9_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jVHTTe6_oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFSMW 2005 - OST - 07 - Hush - Fired Up


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu5OlZ_7EB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jpkfu2hSMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## duke999 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfoJUeyMsOE


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hf04EYSifjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZLILV18ut8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bonnie Tyler - Turn Around (mp3goo.com)


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFcGHh4Rk2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ve9tqUlrpws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Framinator (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sex Pistols - Holiday In The Sun


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dry Cell - Under The Sun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4yBcCTcRD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

No one's there KoЯn -  Gänsehaut


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHp9oZPqs8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIGHCoVzqtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pyAdlF1A6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5jEb-ASdog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9M_G6mWWCs

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Kiryu (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZjDVUdYOIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G--Tj2RfFRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDwOQMQSP0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrF4Hi2sI2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRFCMM3bra8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

! 19x Social Distortion acoustics:

Social Distortion "Reach for the Sky" (High Qualtiy) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mw0pylT0Tg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4GYXzRUS1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Revolver - Beatles


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwN8NLE9sEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_er4jMnM0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oa2D1u1OP8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

zur nacht mal was informatives ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW9mQrVz_H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMPR6Ujop4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hFF8yvwhJc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKqcGfNBVUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WJL7yagdJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsF4lQ8EojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgKQqjomAZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5z13KMOCBB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

lee 'scratch' perry & dub syndicate - time boom x de devil (complete album)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AoClN2srLk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27juq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Iron Maiden -. Fear of the Dark


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tzWc3Xl4B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6s0V1WN2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIVndPe4Fio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LK6wglhklKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lance Butters - 30 (prod. by Bennett On) - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

You and Me - Skrux.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JG5wXiTtzaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDhTRuWyRmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUl4kxTfzKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Varroa (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ZEDD - Stay The Night


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCDMJyKPiLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lana Del Rey - American


----------



## Gast201808102 (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDsEMO55yQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHlU2mFl-FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

~Radio Corax
http://streaming.fueralle.org:8000/corax.mp3.m3u


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIPggCgYK38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Written by Josh Kenson, Elric Phares & Jonathan Morrison*


Lyrics:
I love AMD, My Blood runs red and true
Don't Care for Intel products, I don't look good in Blue
Look inside my case the colors Red and Black
Don't want my PC Green, Cuz man that shit is whack

Chorus

AMD
Harder, Faster, better
AMD
And Its Cheaper
AMD
That Shit can Overclock
AMD
Intel is a cock-block
AMD
60 Percent of the time, my Athlon Is faster every time
AMD
Save yourself some money
AMD
By Switching to AMD

I love AMD they always got my back
I love their lower prices, they keep me coming back
I know they may run hotter, but thats okay with me
(Brace Yourself) Winter is coming, with this I shall not freeze (Game of thrones reference)

AMD
Harder, Faster, better
AMD
And Its Cheaper
AMD
That Shit can Overclock
AMD
Intel is a cock-blockjavascript://
AMD
60 Percent of the time, my Athlon Is faster every time
AMD
Save yourself some money
AMD
By Switching to AMD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGn7YLQRvfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x13ya6l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Mica - Dora Dora (Radio edit).


----------



## k@k@nut (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_ucAP9tRB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7ZF2xaNhyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=02duimarzPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madcon - Beggin You


----------



## T'PAU (5. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Olympia ist da! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmuybVr7uLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytMqO-WQpQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tT4d1LQy4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (5. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Atlanter : Da bist du mir aber gerade schön in die Parade gefahren


----------



## Chr0nos89 (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLb9ujxBUzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96aAx0kxVSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Xo8At6XEqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallucinator - Raise Your Middle Finger - YouTube

Richtig gut


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aventura - Obsession


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VD9zmaX4ez8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8xcXWzCog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bye Bye Beautiful (Orkidea remix) by Orkidea | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Ich bin froh das einige Tracks dieses Albums wenigstens auf Soundcloud oder Youtube gibt. Die Album-CD / MP3 ist quasi nicht verfügbar bzw. anscheinend ultraselten.

Orkidea: Beautiful (Alt+F4 Remix) by Orkidea | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSLOFtKs8-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJ7E40Ec5ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GET31fNwS_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xg9aQvjMS60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSLOFtKs8-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chr0nos89 (10. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRUyRuouppw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xjgdny

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsPq9mzFNGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aghnmPjZ4R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/151444631

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Uw6ZkbsAH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Magician - Together (Lucas & Steve Remix) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWK7QLvuI-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFSMW 2005 - OST - 10 - Lupe Fiasco - Tilted


----------



## k@k@nut (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVe0IR5m0gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=at69oyD6-w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYhxaZXXwsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaVnA88oNTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chris Hülsbeck - Highscore

Best VGM 1930 - Z-Out - Highscore - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKIB4ylHDUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdRVf7C9yb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal


----------



## Red-Hood (13. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Concerning Hobbits


----------



## Tilfred (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Def Leppard - Animal

Def Leppard - Animal - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBB2bPwKWVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGGHjwgFO9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2cZlLrVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwPWDUicA-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ps0hzIoJhJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktvTqknDobU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41u_JH4sggE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6s0V1WN2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So aktuell wie je.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGftIcp2SC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gS0u7VI3590

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOtYf9DwydI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BuaN2Pz0Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6siu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34icYC8zA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0I1geB7U5VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. Britney Spears - S&M (Remix)
http://vevo.ly/87XdE7








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## k@k@nut (15. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Steam Phunk - Feelings


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iC8oP4Z_xPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ll1-yV8YSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twqM56f_cVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXWq3f01e2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I21gBSDlJPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olzz82oRCMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkV8Ba2pnrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWGOEWdV13M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Wlvr18KQPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Könnt ich mir als Filmintro irgendwie vorstellen wie z.B. bei James Bond Filmen


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sweet Love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona Radio Edit


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AT_Pbtyid0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Corax (Stream) // American Folk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JE1ypEqW9x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLmfSvy4rmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SLNC (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtaVKW5N_VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H71VEV1c_XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9sN9ipLq0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmRf5jVKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdsFuwavfVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSeylMrzxec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brpFPfqy-X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FBe9l_A3vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHo9TNSR45M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBFhvEQMPME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Corax (Stream) // Stadtvögel (Experimental Hip-Hop und Alternative Rap)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDbQHezDg6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Armin ist momentan auf 'nem Retro-Trip. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_wL4TX1H5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dPLHmHTWjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEBiH4snfYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wn2Q7LLVS34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2x638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RxTM36VKUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEfCswDzy-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Ocean Princess (feat. Merethe Soltvedt)


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Oezjm6Mmm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aehcbd5FgXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rn_YodiJO6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Auf die Fresse:Strassenrap in Deutschland - ZDFinfo Doku - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIxzoKoSAl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-famXHt_2JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bO_tqJmb9tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Knorkator - Weg nach unten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Archangel


----------



## nikon87 (22. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Endlich wieder...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqYfC1eV568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oct4huJkPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEVNcSaJp3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mfhGdylG5g


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

NFSMW 2005 - OST - 17 - The Prodigy - You'll Be Under My Wheels


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euYYqcycD6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPOgrtlc_ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3me93

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Allexinno & Starchild - Senorita


----------



## Pikus (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAEQvlaZgKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Madcon - Beggin You.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Consideration (feat. SZA)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chvrches - Tether

Laurens Stimme ist einfach magisch. Sobald ich sie höre, bin ich ruhiger und vergesses alles, was mich nervt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSLOFtKs8-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj D - Imagine (Endymion Remix)


----------



## k@k@nut (24. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvh6uOwwRDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmhpNZGzUDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Samy Deluxe - Weck mich auf

Zum Erscheinen 2001 hab ich noch nicht begriffen wie kaputt die Welt ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YLqFxCCx6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Oldies, but Goldies 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLyTrsk1Ey8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2PzagXsD0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cxlpFSCUYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Uc44e1iVLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0oRO_zWs1is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6LL5iA6y9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tT4d1LQy4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5jvUXij7nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgKQqjomAZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBBHmUuJYlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Herbert Pixner Projekt - Live im Konzerthaus in Wien


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x467iv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mv9fIVO-kD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## volvo242 (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dream Catcher - High Spirits 

Gibts auf YT wohl nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFTLKWw542g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Neues Beginner Album "Advanced Chemistry" rauf und runter....

Ich bin wieder 14...


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Most Beautiful Music Ever- Everdream by Cesc Vilà


----------



## clown44 (26. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWR1FwJQwc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MussSpachteln (27. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Immer mal wieder seit ein paar Wochen. 

BE'LAKOR - An Ember's Arc | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## Red-Hood (27. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

CHVRCHES - The Mother We Share


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sfYKFYqdZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Consideration (feat. SZA) - MusicPlayOn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuQLnwMEQQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuMt5pU3q5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x30w537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsmsuRxPiV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RL42m2csHT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w34vnz_LEX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLLB7hpvuZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R-6yhV2-1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yx0xJeCeviE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oRW9cN3ucg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kC3hE8TvDYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Drq1whlAkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZx6i-j6XZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cathedral - Forest of Equilibrium CD

Der Klassiker unter den Klassikern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1VGoKBKR3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQXaIVtYUHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



What a voice "from a kartoffel/potatoe" ....^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dq4aOaDXIfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ky22mc3ee6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann mal hier auch zur Abwechslung Gekloppe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPSenKymLwk

Ganze Album läuft durch... Glaube, der Erstling gefällt mir besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PbEaqkRu_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade zufällig drüber gestolpert 

PQLYub_t-_Q


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b13plezmt9U


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-3Ka8x4zvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcIdQIYq7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjfCCw92GzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1KsFiPJIRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSeylMrzxec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zbc6zKCj5JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alex Mica - Dora Dora (Radio edit)


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_ucAP9tRB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnHm4ro_l8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NL9nz-h4BmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Endmusik von Deus Ex MD, ich packe es mal in den Spoiler ber ist der Offizielle Kanal vom Spiel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFn422gEpzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zr2jPGN2GN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsF4lQ8EojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRQ26Nz2IlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUpxuvDKGHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6s0V1WN2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OP1UaaaBfEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Like - Wishing He Was Dead





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifAU55G92FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Naked And Famous - Girls Like You





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHC8vuBU9rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sUXMzkh-jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sisters of Mercy - More


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djuNYdheD7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8MDNFaGfT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-cAjYzQncQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtN1YnoL46Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39N2yvzQv8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SyoSnP1QhI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2x638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbWPfxc2WZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LTzLZ6VfAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal ein 360 grad-video... Passt richtig gut zum lied!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jszqqtS-M-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zXcIoG68XZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGbNq_flErA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=be7iNHw8QoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckdHyuPZY8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Wgsj4eEd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio Corax (Stream) // Dr. Rock (Eine strahlende Schau der Lebenslust, echt und menschlich.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpRU347BDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-H4Y6HB2o24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvuO2EvCTAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okGcksYM0N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zum 70ten von Freddie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A22oy8dFjqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oE2n-dmslBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKqkCrY0MF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXBRyzEgkKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMol0ZypWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kebnekajse - Barkbrödslåten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylS0H6zQDho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXYKpKWHxaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9DsjHtibss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEkXyEIu3OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toPm-L7Ib44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-50EzpfBSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dDTSASf610

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=924dVfSw3Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UgctgP2eDbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schönes und chilliges Lied


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lelianna's Song (Dragon Age: Origins)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lN7gqbix5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2VBmHOYpV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Cvz7InJXP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yn3ViE6mhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Thomas Bergersen - Immortal


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vb0g_WmVKrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAzTO8GMZhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StZcUAPRRac


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-J_rck1qnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5QJVUMARLc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2e47wBWTV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHF9nn0vIag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kmWobaP75w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wSr7h_pjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zp_ntrq_K40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnu5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TP1IyCfKhhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRZGwRMwRRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gSIzCSTn1LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Consideration (feat. SZA) - MusicPlayOn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2HFEA7JM9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UlW24ZQXce8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKS1h2mx9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTx3G6h2xyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tyrannosaurus Hex by Cyberneticwitchcult | Cybernetic Witch | Free Listening on SoundCloud
und
Cybernetic Witch by Cyberneticwitchcult | Cybernetic Witch | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Sehr geil und kaum einer kennt die Band!


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkA9CIj3ER8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pt0JMIxbIlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDAe829mFAGGE&v=eUDcTLaWJuo


----------



## CSOger (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axxJ5dmgIi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVIH39Mgxp4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMbATaj7Il8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DpHyJrAvgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jpkfu2hSMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiCiigrD9R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_6ZSQ2_7Q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9LxUQL_Ucg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtE2hXIQSDo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Soa3gO7tL-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZAyXGNi6kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7VYbipIG_JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=logutIVOlWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kiryu (14. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ST4HeGPuw8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XaedUj2cWis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPhbT73ZG2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2zFgWnsw84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBSgpIolBfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdw1uKiTI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mastodon - Bloodmountain


----------



## k@k@nut (15. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmn8VmdQziU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wf2VTLqyxCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoЯn - Lullaby for a sadist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dcVOmEQzKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aerosmith - Janie's got a  gun

Aerosmith - Magic Touch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Fritz als _Bad Guy_. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OyNo6vAKKu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym0hZG-zNOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Emotional Rock wird es genannt: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lv7-GDLWBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-32BSdM77ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=artkCpjfdiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aw_t8AI63Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kári Sigurðsson


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvITj7VOVMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6QGP0OUaV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_y42MqAtLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsUOeEl1kFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXBRyzEgkKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZSNBVoPerc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ndu33Uv7Aco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvX69TebQ7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal was anderes als The Sisters of Mercy 

Killswitch Engage - Lost


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Braindamage10k (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

160919 TOKYO DOME BABYMETAL by iMac | I Mac | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Babymetal Tourfinal 19.9. Red Night Tokyo Dome...

Hatte leider nur ein Ticket für die Black... aber war überragend! \m/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnfHdZrmMAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEXykmKWebQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imYJpr09IgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy6ysM0RXi8


----------



## T'PAU (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Imho der beste Uplifting-Trance Track des Jahres! Leider aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht komerziell released worden.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YePQUl3fqeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toPm-L7Ib44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zum Schulbeginn gleich 
KoЯn - No one's there


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jus3BE9mdfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5aZJBLAu1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4x0aYzcxmjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal wieder Bock auf nen "Oldie" gehabt...Was? Ich bin erst 28. Das ist'n verdammter Oldie! 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/173302354

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OXk4h2CBhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDxzQJaA228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdw1uKiTI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die besten Zeiten der lieben Katy sind schon gute 8 Jahre her. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwEKd6DovzY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Zeit steht nicht still 
http://www.vevo.com/watch/katy-perry/et/USCA31100006


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6SGLwr3oug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NK_e5_fKtIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEXykmKWebQ


----------



## Zeus18 (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-ORlc2b4-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gzuz

"9mm"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRJUr-iP-8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AULQLcPxMQ8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIDwuc2Ywyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMFHao3w5Ak


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PjsE2sEkZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Girugamesh - 13's Reborn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27kUmbXezNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0I1geB7U5VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GugsCdLHm-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPb20fK0R94


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyIOl-s7JTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gzuz-- komm zu 187


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9jaetVOlKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raV7CHjX5Hs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj7j5hnW3B8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrMLMV6E4CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCpAOT0WUOE


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*
Haus Arafna - Last dream of Jesus






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lX6d6Y7XRyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## k@k@nut (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvRVQOmKUmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wkuqRFXNvI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMiDhmL_zFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhguBgvtbbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CSOger (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_I3pPEtEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luobOzreRq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Killswitch Engage- Holy Diver


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIlHt_syoSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYa46knKBvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBVDjYPs_S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0KyhRkgThc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkW-K5RQdzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Handy-Zugfahr-Playlist.

Gerade: FaSaGa - Pogo in der Strassenbahn

“Pogo! Pogo! Mach kaputt was vorher unbeschädigt war! An der nächsten Haltestelle sind die Türen nicht mehr da!“

Klassiker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

~ Doppelpost aufgrund des schlechten Witzes namens “Mobiles Internet in Deutschland“ ~


----------



## CSOger (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3eM0UhP1ag8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vMUvCYTtmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Satyricon - Walk the path of sorrow
*
*




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lI-5xiXw-Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da das neue _Brett_ von Bob Sinclair diese Tage erst erscheint, hier was älteres... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpdpW0z9xnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_BNL15OVhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBkblu2J4ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scroon - Infinity

CO | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dcVOmEQzKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Official Masters of Hardcore podcast by Death By Design 066 by Masters of Hardcore | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FL7-sbiGlzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*FJØRT - Anthrazit






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RBZNMY5BWek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWUtEW-iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1pyj1ZYKGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Burzum - Tomhet






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaFS0ZMHeco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

OHL - 1000 Kreuze


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dq4aOaDXIfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jimiblu (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_mEnl2LJFHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWDm1BK7Fgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjEXb5hKRek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Spiritual Front - Dear Lucifer






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uvKrAFShXqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3nEAmt5AZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (29. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEIr-44bCj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiKVjS3gR88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwJj2EpC8vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal sehen wann die GEMA einschreitet, das "offizielle Video" ist hier schon nicht mehr verfügbar. 
Wer errät woher die Lyrics stammen, kriegt 'nen virtuellen Keks (hab 'ne ganze Weile gebraucht ums rauszukriegen)! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iloxzgy_US0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJRF8xGzvj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj Mag Dog - Awful sound


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Xzwuu2iDo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

So ein geiler Track, die Gänsehaut beim ersten Abschließen der Blind Guardian Quest damals war echt nice 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyfE55c_ZjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Albumversion legt auch noch einen oben drauf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVjEcIANv1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Official Masters of Hardcore podcast by Death By Design 066 by Masters of Hardcore | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX-8MHKuQ5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R4F-t7ZgSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Lef-CitRnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYwdOZBI4RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YuKfiH0Scao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mkmUdUYgH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QJ0fZ1EBjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCm6gRHINqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nv5kkI5X1QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVzvdCKuu4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MY_-reppQr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cglnkygG_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcJfQdTEZns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d01XRSB-7dA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


【Electro】Monstaz. - Popcorn Funk - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU5Yq4M5WtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PO0qJRysyt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/170191392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/eurythmics/missionary-man-(official-music-video)/GB1108700070


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpZiuh0MlpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x10isb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NR7dG_m3MsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TY8OHt0xOM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-DO8zskzq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsF4lQ8EojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rqqaw9iN0Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Braindamage10k (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Babymetal Live @Tokyodome 16.09.20


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfHB6etnELE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdWZKb659K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvsQcQ1acoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c11sddWxz_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmoenIMA5-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Majofan21 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8Uehq_jNvM


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK5sxTGPHc0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5f-UdtOsXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TNsSijs9Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

House of Pain - Jump Around


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

GZUZ - EBBE & FLUT (mit Xatar & Hanybal) - YouTube




Wie kann ich denn eigentlich die Videos hier einbetten? Bin anscheinend zu doof dafür


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iwC2QljLn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x73y1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsTJaP2tC0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn eigentlich die Videos hier einbetten? Bin anscheinend zu doof dafür


Indem du über dem Antwort-Fenster das Filmschnipsel-Symbol ("Video einfügen") anklickst und den Link dort einfügst.
Gilt natürlich nur, wenn du nicht mit _Tripper-Talk_ unterwegs bist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOivOlP9GRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1f9yb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXoob70cgew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxMRKnQjnzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8fzQRCwZqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WES - Alane


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muLAN-kP5pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Public Enemy - It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFoP2w20zNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5z13KMOCBB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrG2c0_EyDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Majofan21 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

I Can See Clearly Now (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGv_H21A5Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcgV5bB0B-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtDIUhnbyUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3ooVsPD4cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Apoptygma Berzerk - The Cosmic Chess Match! 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=KeCaBf89cWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbOCF9zYgHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*Apoptygma Berzerk - Major Tom






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=LARs3lSMSL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*VNV Nation - Beloved






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=bFZvICYApzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 *_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdsFuwavfVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*FJØRT - Lichterloh






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=enFk8IPqXjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNdSXHAu2QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eo8Xt-NFrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_wstN5TclI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

// Healing_sounds //

9x Gentleman unplugged:

- To The Top feat. Christopher Martin
- Rainy Days feat. Tamika & Martin Jondo
- Redemption Song feat. Ky Mani-Marley & Campino
- Homesickfeat. Milky Chance
- Superior
- Big City Life feat. Marlon Roudette
- Warn dem feat. Shaggy
- It no pretty
- Dem Gone

GENTLEMAN - MTV UNPLUGGED (for Germany)
 - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cen1SvpTsYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

... läuft.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YdxgHw0pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8a1m9jUNJsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das lied kam heute auf meinem heimweg im radio. Gute laune mucke schlecht hin.
Das ist die akustik-version... (klingt auch sehr gut)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqQya8QvzII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuk0abW0R14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGn_JEsjuj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzJPlZhFJfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvsQcQ1acoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHsrHdi35tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## config (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6od76UNHt-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkI2BZ09a5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQayot30-VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5km8L872Qjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzmPqbV2b9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nochwas zum Flachlegen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4b3MBkOx5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EoISpXhM30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Consideration (feat. SZA)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Star Sky -CINEMATIC-


----------



## T-Drive (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKY--qaHWSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRXGsPBUV5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZ_kez7WVUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVzLumvYN6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2pa0cYRTkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1kamk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jackson Sisters-Miracles - YouTube

THE TRAMMPS "Rubber band" (1975) - SOUL - - YouTube

ISLEY BROTHERS-WHO'S THAT LADY,LIVE 1974.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tdKl-gTpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vxi9CWlTiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXVyQiEPqbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTU6NLovI_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nb29Ks5HEe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es handelt sich hier um einen Track aus einem Coveralbum von Entwicklern zu einem eigens entwickelten Spiel (Trails in the Sky bzw. in Japan eben Sora no Kiseki genannt).


----------



## T'PAU (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Na, immer noch keiner die Lyrics erkannt? 

Bob Sinclar & Daddy's Groove - Burning





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4vg051

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na gut, hier die Lösung (das bekannteste Remake des Songs)!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_hGgT2nwZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JskztPPSJwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vppbdf-qtGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nochwas auch für die Glotzer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNaCB7F60bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIoMlkDHKf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvNHvdjs16E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - No Love Allowed 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64952558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Calvin Harris feat. Rihanna - This Is What You Came For





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Coldplay feat. Rihanna - Princess of China





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHqUh-4p8Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzJ-_tWFXrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nd_GRy8SKII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccLE47w-xok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9epO3tJT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xO6AWFHVps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2En0ZyjQgU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnRS3A_iIYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-DkyMXTo5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJVpihgwE18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebGpA2sMCxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hanybal -- Monster


----------



## nikon87 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPiEbYSF9kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvF2sgjuD4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxuEtL7gxoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUb1p8fm7Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIkBhM1aqj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2FPQvwhSDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rFSbFmu6xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uebInqG1pJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-BBTKAKD1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QLncRYHH4qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJV2pWFyfn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee6xkwVucIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x7W0VpSsLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/146536855

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance (full album) - YouTube


----------



## ASD_588 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2B7R_FrLcMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsCD5XCu6CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTTvpCBExGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yk3n2WZotRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNa5NaS2wAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTWlVL9aS6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWmOZo0gnJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6s0V1WN2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FP2al0VJEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bq-potK_7Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrpXArn3hII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



+


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5f-UdtOsXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QKnOrhjd1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-RY6fWVrQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Guitar Wolf - Beast Vibrator


----------



## -Ultima- (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ab: 30:38~


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uboyl2mjs9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3HLHf71vK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkGGi_uUaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

D'espairsray - Monsters


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBk6KWfJ_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toy Dolls - Dig that groove baby


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EdUjlawLJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDiCHJ3zzY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsanF9wZbn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LxFSo3r3do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gladiator - Soundtrack - Now We Are Free


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQqwG_rQx7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer die Homepage liest, weiß warum


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Talk Talk - Such a Shame


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UprcpdwuwCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hurets (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ukrainische Band singt auf Deutsch. Super
Komu Vnyz "Irgendwo, Irgendwie, Irgendwann" Кому Вниз на Wave Gotik Treffen - YouTube


----------



## Rwk (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UD0c58nNCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*APB - Spiritual Reality 






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=LFLbC7fZ5WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpIduDaggVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Somberlain (Dissection) - COVER






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rM0ZDa3Ja0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRG1wPCWWw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yguSkVd2rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kmLmjz_cFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPVv-Jjb0wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Victory.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxPoCgk7A90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Grufties könnens noch 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iv_gXt1cCI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yx-IjUuZ8zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stan Ridgway - Camouflage


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J0ZGYByshU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Rise, Rebel, Resist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Z4_QifBW18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Delinquent Habits - Tres Delinquentes


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Otep - Numb & Dumb






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhnldWHZqe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Otep - Confrontation






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D79peD6i-rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dry Cell - Body Crumbels






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ8CXG7Y4rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpSdePGgVyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vF1HCMGZ4Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW_7XBrDBAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Billy Talent - Pins and Needles






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XJWkd4TbZEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boy Sets Fire - Falling Out Theme






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgDDbWDhJyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Boy Sets Fire - A Far Cry


<span style="letter-spacing: 0.3px;">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2E--GzrYVhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


â€‹


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hurets (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sagen Sie mir bitte, wie das einfügen von Videos in die Nachricht?


----------



## Hurets (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Also? Mir jemand sagen, wie es zu tun?


----------



## Rwk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hurets klicke auf dieses Symbol um ein Video zu verlinken:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OFpfTd0EIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## byte1981 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTRoyqlL0lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GthILgn47AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOgoalnC5s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hurets (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Helloween
Helloween - Halloween (1987) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1-OehhtpWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJlDcFpB4WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOE85yLbZfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkAeK6GTTiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOV90Ba1N74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0sETmd3D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xL5spALs-eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDXspMqgbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chhaWYnxRvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pai1dWcZIek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dj Snat - Choose Your Power (Gopnik McBlyat Remix) - YouTube

Hardbass 

Und ich bin immer noch zu blöd die Videos gleich hier einzubetten.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eyedea & Abilities - Junk






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XOa8eaTZuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=336NTg2gzzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


♥


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFeh8TGOVrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch zu blöd die Videos gleich hier einzubetten.


Dabei springt einem schon im einfachen Antwort-Fenster das Filmschnipsel-Symbol ("Video einfügen") entgegen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uQrkv0RHnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAjHNTXa0hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJSr0AJJaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZVfYZlN4ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Cure - Friday Im In Love - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDJRO0Cgv7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mike Oldfield - Shadow On The Wall - YouTube


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFPHICcBcRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Pisaopfer : Bitte vermeide Doppelpost´s


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-jwBjQw_0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






@MATRIX KILLER
Ja OK Sorry!


----------



## T-Drive (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wefT_t2lHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MGLA - Exercices in Futility 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zR3ahee-qFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsoLb-E7oy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Dissection - Feathers Fell






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=BH7dl8EPvpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I46Nd41RrmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rum (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ricchi E Poveri - Sarà Perché Ti Amo
Fehlt nur noch der Mini mit Sonnendach und eine volle Straße irgendwie in Rom bei Sonnenuntergang ..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPf0YbXqDm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ygv4T0bH2Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KxtgS2lU94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmUAW_B6UOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfI1S0PKJR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yuOw5k5_OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2H5Se-9XAVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARnBgW5XgSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QJm708VfNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0jgcEGXhfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw. endlich hat dieses elendige _GEMA vs YT_ Geraffel ein Ende und die betreffenden Videos sind in DE wieder sichtbar!


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cC3Y8dwp-G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (2. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKtxvUBdO3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56HSPQHSqEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (3. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx0rpSKUihA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgfR3AKCAQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shatter Me Featuring Lzzy Hale - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## k@k@nut (4. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=84CPo4bVkMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yPraxHBdUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den sterbenden Desktop PC's zu Ehren... 
Denn sie sind die Dinosaurier der Technik. 
Und weil seine Friese so Strange ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aW07abjQ8b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ca1vsZlnLgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VtsTW_t9xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieser Beat...einfach göttlich.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4a1Q4C2Z9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqrLOnl4kxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K38xNqZvBJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9I0sRkq7NWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fV4DiAyExN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=we_8MnhYME4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAP9AF6DCu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaPe5zL5gNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKsxPW6i3pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OP5EnaaYjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nODi6OECzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3ZN_nd9bsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AT_Pbtyid0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-da4VV3EAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clhsNvmBRKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WaZEZfqA4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Check24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Is schon was her ... aber geil! Da fällt mir noch die PEPSI Werbung mit dem MC Hammer ein, war genial zu der Zeit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgXQ3hEIDMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otna9Pe3jWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mJlcW3X4PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ktbyd_VypU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMe0ceUJWks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPWz3Eil3qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzXalzlgtMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMEQ8M1SZYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBegXVPub3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8KYqhVPkN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FLash - Bianca [Emotional Music] - YouTube


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHOJVINZVR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEMsEig0FJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZVfYZlN4ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofnphUgX4EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZ_kez7WVUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CXIugcuzr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZlDZPYzfm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9LtReyYaE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-OytmtYoOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qq2k9e5kNNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2G5rfPISIwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdETAFYTQMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMxa6v4IyKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9AbeALNVkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Twisted Sister - I wanna Rock  Geil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-P1h4wZ9qY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sum 41; 13 Voices Album


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Haypxj24_Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QlsqyxUkro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEEYPcg7S4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYoogY-UGio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8FyQTX0b-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpAYBsWcLuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnOZbIkcxXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cfAU4KVuPP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLWxLysNXFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Passend zur US Wahl -  Everything falls apart


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfBrmhAxDjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xg9aQvjMS60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IkvZ3ePCIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BFXCgm5270

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93FprsmspCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XszMdDJ7WQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3L6D1JPEFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmlbIDMeEYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ixRWvrkUHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_3xmhK4--4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SU49N8K6pAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27kUmbXezNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

_*The Ramones - Wanna be Sedated





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLlLtSG7xe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Korn - Insane


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzGvgZhiou4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCb5PSUj-nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEH4eqtK8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die haben noch einige andere Hardrock-Granaten in diesem Stil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvrogxMHmlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWRfpC8s6XU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vP9xjww2aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AERODRONE - Late (To The Party)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s92ecS7ShVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGgMZpGYiy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QYxuGQMCuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dun-YF48gvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfG6VKnjrVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Die haben noch einige andere Hardrock-Granaten in diesem Stil!



Steve'n'Seaguls hab ich letzthin auch mal live gesehen ^^


Aerodrone - Hold Me Like A Microphone






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdC1fJZ7k1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuYEzqVmy20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iV-QGQVZv0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

eine ganz wunderbare Platte, was sage ich MASTERPIECE!!!:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQGJBAkcHjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch ganz nett:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKBGoWamwpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...und damit die ganzen Nicht-Schwarz (-depressiv)-Metaller nicht traurig werden was fröhliches zum Schluss :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oA6UYTbOEMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

LADYBABY und BABYMETAL dröhnt Zeitweise stundenlang aus den Lautsprechern im Kinderzimmer. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIpfWORQWhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Pisaopfer

Hehehe  Ladybaby ist ja eigentlich nicht so meins, bin ein alter SchwarzMetaller der frühen 90er, aber im Alter sieht man alles nicht mehr so dogmatisch und LadyBaby find ich dann ganz lustig, kaufen würde ich's mir nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GwdHe5nQSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin Musikalisch nicht auf bestimmte Richtungen festgelegt höre Punk, Rock, Metal aber auch bei Old School RAP oder 80's POP eigentlich geht ALLES bis auf KLASSIK oder OPER da muß ich passen...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCY9c0OOWvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sabbath

btt: ohne Ladybeard sind Lady Baby..naja...eine Band von vielen....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yao_T2adl14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oper mag ich sehr, Annette Dasch sag ich nur 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31endWVIG3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Kunst, die hinter einem guten Operngesang steckt, erkenne ich auch aber hören kann ich es nie sehr lange. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3l4CvbuHDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzTYVwodiOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCZuYS-9qaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6sxnXO2RjVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSnLGdpjWf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ud1R39eMTKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBsHyMwpIjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvQTTA9raJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bros alta is das lange her 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reCWi36bN0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Victorian Halls - So Ambitious (aus Watch Dogs)


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJ_OetMwdPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVUOuwEeVX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmELf8DJAVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ir9HC9vYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alter jetzt kommt eins geiler als das Andere. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ix1W065XA0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQBoeBgb0uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_jdiU47bFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6qMD1lIWT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urMjGAimtRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azLiShMe-Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvRU30qMhfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90UFsmesu4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abe9YwOYpqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSjegxtmgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TYv2PhG89A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSkWg2j7Jms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PUv9gS2paQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nr31sZQJBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eotbo-DsPTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsjzcT1QKYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04zwhjRiCbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (15. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBkU_4nS-WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCTWBHP6lV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nichtmal 1h nach Veröffentlichung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FLash - Bianca [Emotional Music].


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnh7x8aU26g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rog8ou-ZepE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da könnte ich jedes Vid Liken 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Dq-k_jzEtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcGPedcPsOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHe3xIQQpKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwgOUzodS6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-Ut39MGwAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDbQHezDg6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7rEvRv1Rgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-YOTJoKz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGMTGkhWrLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBwAxmrE194

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TB54dZkzZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w34vnz_LEX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BRv9wGf5pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OgBVNS9-O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaTGrV58wec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nlnoa67MUJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etviGf1uWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das würde ich gern doppelt Liken 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTsVJ1PsnMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MnELifX3sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNowU63PF5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbe3CQamF8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omfiVkkJ1OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNgcYGgtf8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y8w2W1uy2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tonight she comes - The Cars - YouTube


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MgKG87M0sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Time (Inception)


----------



## k@k@nut (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8Gbem2I8nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-QsHVxgdD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFAcOnhcpGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JIuNJxiznU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m46Z0-HXySo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JX7XaQXDqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyrdPtEHKzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CC5ca6Hsb2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxjOH8ykvh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1lbjNVbGe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScjMK21Rf3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_5csC-ZWlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5kL-KFG8tg


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVIggDf9j9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQuDiKDxZzQ


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (19. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJ1_JpRKeic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPhTGkW2iTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvgZkm1xWPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

15. Courtyard Apocalypse - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows- Part 2 (soundtrack)


----------



## clown44 (21. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r00ikilDxW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMclIa5Fz-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFAcOnhcpGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_ucAP9tRB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpF8Wa2yQH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (22. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrizqjkSADM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqyT8IEBkvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQgd6MccwZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmbNZgw9ZNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQLgLcU81e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3wKzyIN1yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gQHmyhDq5bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwf0dTW9oUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m46Z0-HXySo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hv13U4VewFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYhxaZXXwsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5HaWgKEV58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVn2YGvIv0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5Ftg24_IZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fV4DiAyExN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9xBAtCsCTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpPRTNeiKfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna feat. SZA - Consideration


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gladiator - Soundtrack - Now We Are Free


----------



## k@k@nut (27. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOXo1_sCSXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEPTlhBmwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpLLKM_3ebk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8y-dHKkp2zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXWrjWDQh7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

257ér -Ich und mein Holz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdw1uKiTI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V8iTgbJmzmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

...das war wohl´n doppelpost... naja jetz höre ich eh 
Learning to fly- tom petty


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (29. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SON92QsGIlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTGbfbttJys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DE9IchvpOPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imUkHN3Lfs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSXnMs01eZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2GlKk08xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich bin irgendwie auf den Geschmack gekommen, mir die Livestreams der Radiosender anzuhören. In meinem Fall:

N-Joy und R.SH


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRQ26Nz2IlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

damit ma do wieda a mol a gscheide musig here kaa, und a bissl a stimmung neibringt.
Original Garmischer Doppelscharr- Musik - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHW5RVvg2v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9uZczPvm4jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

>Gladiator - Soundtrack - Now We Are Free.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxC2NW3QXJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-59jGD4WrmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZ73KvhxAf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDiCHJ3zzY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8h1F13Mp1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eniCWfKkN2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sk_L-RuMMRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Af372EQLck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyjMOD-qTXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNeGzKsiC4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbxH5S9_A3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wb7sN7axblc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N_tupPBtWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZChXK2rdr9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aus aktuellem Anlass, für ALLE Spielsüchtigen da draussen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTCVr46_mNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brpFPfqy-X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFAcOnhcpGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tL9rHSThPFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqIQvE5R1tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A25V5nNL-uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2c4hnA8jXwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BG1Ng2pU-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Elephant Castle - Our Life*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rIGZ9NlVGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Daniel Aminati - Sido diss





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=0wNqnYsKKQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Diary of Dreams - But the Wind was stronger






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZUum2JrFnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRV9uPr4Dz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scorpions - Going out with a Bang


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFzzpTzCAAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afqxvISvb14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DBc5NpyEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yeA7a0uS3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nleygezvFGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fk4BbF7B29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFufARDOvGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur einen ganz leichten Hintergrundgesang, aber eigentlich Instrumental only


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Victory


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ7r4mmsrMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQGg8Iqy4h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InRDF_0lfHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtOoeDPc9uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAzCf0ascW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Shatter Me Featuring Lzzy Hale - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMR7ZA9NHG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJGNL3KuI5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-uo2ANMbnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpF8Wa2yQH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttJsuLmcmiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaZswCtNmEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ymxr-7wUyIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6qMD1lIWT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mn91L9goKfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlADzEnG6TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1B_pZC8aWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8g8URFRreI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=392CTGfVBNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkLTwX0duY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjQv0tXQd4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7tzi8wkYgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bin grad in den Tiefen meiner Musiksammlung am wühlen ^^

Beautiful Creatures - Time & Time Again





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0N2ttLLfP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Blood Has Been Shed - Faded Pictures Faded Memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjM984ur8Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Abstürzende Brieftauben - Aber klar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMqkj1w_B10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bomb The Music Industry! - Congratulations, John, On Joining Every Time I Die





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xa8fEXuJ3gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Fuzigish - United & Divided





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvAvrJwyx2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maximale Anzahl Videos erreicht -.-


Avail - C.Days





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KA4gvMKqlLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Backyard Babies - Pigs for Swine





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1AsypUWyGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bloodhound Gang - The Ballad Of Chasey Lain





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If9fC9aJd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Donots - We Got The Noise





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vv3GbEypWi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Wohlstandskinder - Einer von Millionen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LILjrsTkfUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Irgendwie ist meine Ska-Sammlung abhanden gekommen


----------



## clown44 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvhnZ8FWE0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frfhJA5X6_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YohsEI1PTSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Mgqbai3fKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jean-Michel Jarre - Oxygen 3 (Album)

Hui, nach 40 Jahren wird sein Meisterwerk vollendet.
Durchgehend Gänsehaut beim letzten Stück.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Dreamer - Becoming A Legend


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38zmdwd5K3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Misfits - Astro Zombies





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZJPPOLBDcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sum 41 - God Save Us All (Death To POP)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhlASZXjSbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und mein aktuelles Lieblingslied   (die Akustikversion find ich noch besser)

Sum 41 - War





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5fuqdczxEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LypjOTTH6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huXh3M7bCs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLcNbXTAuAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu8-K6dgBms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYpYi9bLloE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZOYHDkENmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIb0lPGfMKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgaQb8_TgtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dann lieber  SWR4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwPWDUicA-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAzCf0ascW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjlGtIr5vto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3wKzyIN1yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=at69oyD6-w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3kkNfH4yco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJkNKMBIKiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mgła - Exercises in Futility VI (Piano Cover)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxLZOR3BuMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t54UzU9lKkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXx7U2gyAcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opoDBF_b-fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikT-VpNjAYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1VTgK9wQdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_fCqg92qks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/4500030

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmFC7XRwreY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCKuigrDyXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fairlight Children - 808 Bit





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=IUmH1EoZ_u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLP7OgFsGJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8p5fA-aP04s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Run The Jewels - Blockbuster Night Part 1


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1vpFn-401k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnDLChiZBDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Erinnert mich an meine diversen Irland-Reisen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKnTC8RMT6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAOnUF8t20w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCfxFkOUNds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f16Fw_K45s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0brHGJ6xqbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZf_BQohexU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyAQBbsr8LA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3zr1fk7iGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHydngA5C4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lrle0x_DHBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGtWWb9emYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhT2-oX5kzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qchPLaiKocI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCztVAF_f0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ_BoOlAXyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KORPIKLAANI - Vodka (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dcbw4IEY5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0sETmd3D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5TMaBVX5a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOV90Ba1N74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyIOl-s7JTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY5Ejus6kgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmcNopvXedQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6HoIv_7Kgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_xTet06SUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--_KyuZMsnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIui-eKxAec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glMOABIq9dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_fCqg92qks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87Nmi06kYr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Man achte auf die *Pommesgabeln!* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jN4o1tBTgjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCB0y91iAlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YrbIcOwgfKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Radio sunshine live ist von Mannheim nach Berlin umgezogen. Good Luck im neuen Refugium!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wBTdfAkqGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xk7VAYj1FT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/125798528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgwP7vcAeQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glEiPXAYE-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1V4AscLidWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kjIvUrfX0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqyT8IEBkvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWwMqa-_210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

257ers - Holz (Official HD Video) - YouTube

257ers - Holz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09R8_2nJtjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Fjort - Paroli






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Xtds2oXMxyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT_nvWreIhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0JfEhNOg3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyoTvgPn0rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoIKv3xxuMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jh755R5ocIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UiseurV1eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## das_wesen (18. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpxURlpBHx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUhtXsnmr0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9D-QD_HIfjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Capsize - Frenship.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIMMZQJ1H6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyYnnUcgeMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_jzuxM3O8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Torfrock - Beinhart (Musicvideo) - YouTube

TNT AC/DC with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-9kPks0IfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yoy1UNRABQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxnN05vOuSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrKmDgk8Edg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ij99dud8-0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Böhse Onkels - Zeit zu Gehen

(Lieber Hass als Gespielte Liebe)--- ganz genau so^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F7A24f6gNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tywkWRsjGbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbAhn7iKLPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmSRMWw8Y_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEOmJ_OeVhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhVhqjx2Fwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0c8Up91ygg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwT9G6t-SKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beverly Hills Cop Theme.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NymW1p0jsLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06qJVpUSKZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

david garrett viva la vida.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmAtwvZYTe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür.
// La Paloma.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-8bJAWn7fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVAQQujgSxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OR07r0ZMFb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_426RiwST8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQ9nQNx0KEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7zVBQ8Pkgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*GRENZPUNKT NULL Reloaded #51:
Windabgeworfenes Licht oder Dylan Thomas in Dub (2016-11-05)*


*Playing tracks by*

                              Fat Freddy's Drop                          .         


Windabgeworfenes Licht oder Dylan Thomas in Dub /
Präsentiert von Rex Joswig für reboot.fm /
Produced at Kotti.fm in Berlin-Kreuzberg /

*Playlist:*
Tubby Rom Module - Disrupt
Voodoo In My Blood - Massive Attack & Young Fathers
Und So Weiter - !The Same
You Want It Darker - Leonard Cohen
Delhi Green Mousse - Harth/Seidel/Spera/Van Den Plas
Ritual Spirit - Massive Attack & Azekel
Dub Realistic - Dubblestandart
Gate 2 Not - Harth/Seidel/Spera/Van Den Plas
Echobombing - Disrupt
Titel Music from A Clockwork Orange - Walter Carlos
10 Feet Tall - Fat Freddy’s Drop
Foundation Bit - Disrupt
Safe From Harm - Dubblestandart
Tapestry From An Asteroid - Sun Ra & His Arkestra


Poems taken from WINDABGEWORFENES LICHT /
Gedichte Englisch und Deutsch / by DYLAN THOMAS /
Fischer Taschenbuch Verlag, 1995


~Dub it before it is dubbing you.~


GRENZPUNKT NULL Reloaded #51 Windabgeworfenes Licht oder Dylan Thomas in Dub (2016-11-05) by reboot.fm | Mixcloud


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZVfYZlN4ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JhsUFuqbCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALrjjJdmxgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X648-JAusbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAvzB8M9uvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Seed - Schwinger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

AnnenMayKantereit - Oft Gefragt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rammstein - Ohne dich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Grenzpunkt Null #49: Satan Is A Bus Station*

präsentiert von der lebenden Repetiermaschine Rex Joswig
mit Poesie von David Lerner & Musik von

Walter Wendy Carlos - Summer
God Machine - In bad dreams
Bob Dylan - Man in the long black coat
Panasonic - Urania
Martin Rev - Mari
Canned Heat - On the road again
Fat Freddys Drop - Razor
Dirty Three - Everything is fucked
Else Torp - My heart’s in the Highlands
Xyloris White - Darvish Two
Wim Mertens - Maximizing the Audience

David Lerner - Die anmutige Kurve eines Marschflugkörpers
poetenladen, Leipzig 2008
Satan ist ein Busbahnhof
Join the show, folks!
Grenzpunkt Null #49 Satan Is A Bus Station by reboot.fm | Mixcloud


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/122707978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e80qhyovOnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-JzNDSOEno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXtATeQ7GKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2AQCxsKoL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2aMaMkDwTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlsM1H2s2Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifAtvI48R_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARgj8w91SrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9MF9P7pAqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtKADQnjQmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYiUNKdQECU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lieber die _gepimpte_ Neuauflage (die aber nur seehr entfernte Ähnlichkeit hat): 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvnuNMPGCqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



----------------------------

Heute darf natürlich mein Lieblings-Weihnachtslied nicht fehlen: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tb-Noivhmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOQ7rolBbq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUb_S4e-Rd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lITwUQMuBQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBShN8qT4lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDFX8KVKRoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-xGerv5FOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXQViqx6GMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-O5IHVhWj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJwMplAQ9FQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAnP2ck-7o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 R.I.P. Rick Parfitt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8QgvRNTumI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObntvRcKMrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7-z4Dz5ZU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjuAcOTs8hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gpf7iHN0lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04854XqcfCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Xktg_gOPBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4UItEbLr6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpIJGXyKp-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoIKv3xxuMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boNRVXR7bqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PE3g2zeBVQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZyhrYis509A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*R.I.P. George Michael*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diYAc7gB-0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYBl7oWIg-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
R.I.P




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQ2DVwSVIIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDbQHezDg6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 R.I.P.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sunshine Live MixMission 2016


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-Ut39MGwAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ruhe in Frieden, George Michael.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hktHI4fGydE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELYS4yJCIZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHb2XYeXcJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLy45LzrIXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W0d9xMhZbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9IKYJKy2iGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDxzQJaA228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdcONv2iu4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-JzNDSOEno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/122707978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNgcYGgtf8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V07daitEhoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WUoT6GVtXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ojHWQrm4UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeXjBWN8LO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke-2902.html​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYhxaZXXwsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljSuROOUxg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Ky_sTNlxFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsumEnI5O2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNkIdLrGZzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVe0gneHm3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CueCWaGEIRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZChXK2rdr9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfuA-Y-MThA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eargasm!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqIQvE5R1tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOqeecj8L8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c20-fm_WNew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IhIT1jphWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdw1uKiTI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Ärzte - Gwendoline


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSckt7EOrNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOUtsybozjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyAQBbsr8LA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JX7XaQXDqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztudCDDIoss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5XeNHvfAho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-YOTJoKz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JhsUFuqbCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1plPyJdXKIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzB5hFINC_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Muse - Undisclosed Desires - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-xGerv5FOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tn7kaOQvEfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Eo84jDIMKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRA82xLsb_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhKm_SdHsLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCuMWrfXG4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zch2WiPKjkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ri2KEiXlNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdsHb7mnD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbJwhx29O5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JaniZz (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Alphaville - Big in Japan 
Alphaville - Big in Japan HQ - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AAGDX9xzt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
*Laut hören!!!!*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEzFwP936hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs069dndIYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4L_yCwFD6Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYGCcpF-7nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*SO, das muss jetzt sein:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7AJUwSZTvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FLash - Bianca [Emotional Music]


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

sunshine live MixMission 2016: Classics Special
Jedes Jahr *das* Highlight der MixMission!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlSFmotba2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXGtq2EbmSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TV2GfKIudBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWhEUR0I9fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahBujhiZT4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eQGqUfKbzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpQFFLBMEPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)


----------



## clown44 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6f7pgA0riU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VT6NZBVguDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgRBkjgXHro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qORYO0atB6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjb-Juj5-U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6Xl9tBWt54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jiimknopf (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Angerfist - Megamix 2016 - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9cLZsOtCe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Uc9vAF5A7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm8yQOHOkaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxvpctgU_s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aieEZ950d1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYwLLyy-hZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zop7sU6oiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwXskdcCRIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Classic...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q35tbfqUYJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cXMnZ2vrx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZQQGX24Teg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AV-eT0_z1Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbTK2R3ba6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzD8-oZv4Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUjimsp2yLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTJSt4wP2ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wrq3fwTtnZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mj-v6zCnEaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tdKl-gTpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgETJbqOz3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3wKzyIN1yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8pnn9V6csE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eFzgrGoS5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2hoqgDtxzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANS9sSJA9Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00NqE2mL_Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b4Bj7Zb-YD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kE_qJ9a4nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii vs. Conrad Sewell - Taste The Feeling


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvVXtjmXBL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZan1NsiAYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNO-MyN1bWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdlQyNe_9tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_dNm9LJP-ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FMfsT11pdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/122707978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-JzNDSOEno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kwonpnPdK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydAk4sPrIn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gte3BoXKwP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeJGEtzsWV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_p9kRlWpMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSBybJGZoCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Nilow - Chinese Dreams  (Treend Remix ) by Treend | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt3p-F2x7rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dly6p4Fu5TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ-1DYwaxrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeF8_moU2zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJYwu_9GOis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUcXQ--yGWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEmg5GaAHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wp5y35I1W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4J-EVxMcd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AtDnEC4zak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKAa20ukR-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMvEwf54Sbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sw54Pdh_m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AtDnEC4zak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-PYqUHfTMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhcc1KQlCS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=660ZCEhvbnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii vs. Conrad Sewell - Taste The Feeling


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lExP_hRKuyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjuAoCi9p70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3vzOuclU8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6f593X6rv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6s1-caKRtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RscPyV8wrr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xBkofbTl7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeqpRvFaCtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvkE9auNyNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDwKPGUIVME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

David Guetta Tomorrowland 2016 Belgien


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HKH7Emy1SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NdHySPJr8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDwb9jOVRtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRZstGrEUK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=booKP974B0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DLHfGsIc88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-sD5Xy2N-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9t-slLl30E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMRx4Uo0-ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sehr beeindruckende Performance! Ich meine natürlich die beiden im Hintergrund.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RKMvr2dd7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5LZ8YErl2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgim1gvMxvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qi5nTb-NRFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7r863CygIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xL8q26uSCdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rl6fyhZ0G5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQQdsKH3Qt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlQFdWzgDbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFnG4WlSgSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEz3WeOlH58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gladiator - Soundtrack - Now We Are Free


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsAbybZyASQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7FkDh0L3Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpJAmlnBxoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HS2LD9gRQQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Be2HJ8Rpxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_8y-lmm08E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdASypWX2fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=02_LSg2n9Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8FarCnm1mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5nXG_jmTBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWJ5dtF6X4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Kg9xRooTVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FBe9l_A3vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=he5IEXtdjpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdsFuwavfVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aNTU_xrBGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAocvKHUidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qanF-91aJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K38xNqZvBJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3LvhdFEOqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msumWLbq1Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5s7_WbiR79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7spBU4Yv8fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6d8eKvegLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWXfV6_JP8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-xGerv5FOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Komischer Zufall: 2 verschiedene recht aktuelle Songs mit dem selben Titel, nur dass bei einem "not" aus dem Titel gestrichen wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xGytDsqkQY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3JsuWz4xWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K'naan - Wavin' Flag (music video + lyrics) [HQ]


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdrL3QxjyVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kprazhF-VSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atSzuVALyis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epOBenUjIHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECY16RV6R6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3z6Q88FAUJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-uYXnjhhRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDnNF5cHCdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QAqrYL7dnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsjzcT1QKYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3Ht1RAA6Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w34vnz_LEX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tH9Ud_2D1Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZN3NxPZSRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCm6gRHINqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wdo5VuLRoMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnO3nijfYmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRyrL6WJrIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtOV7bp-gys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTfUnvphMNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pgmx7z49OEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nqcL0mjMjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Baron Von Borsig - Dortmund unsere Stadt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVbQpCyhvgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtkM4d8zqQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUspLVStPbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x1RcVrGjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pitbull ft. Jennifer Lopez & Claudia Leitte - We Are One (Ole Ola) [2014 FIFA World Cup] Lyrics


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2cZlLrVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1A-hqZf7xQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpYeekQkAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXPCIK59j_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cSRXUqsHh88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Für den Song und  für den Hintergrund


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRZstGrEUK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHsiFuv2MSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVNonYL80qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Go1W_jhZTA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbXCeOoAVys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COvCPJGjaiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/122707978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-JzNDSOEno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXYuPMsThYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OaIKcAzsimk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmAnjlQbRSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CN3gSqFYr3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAq0rL8E4hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwuZC-cTP2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jX-mnLN6fyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqThvFRxkXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Tb8Jo11uGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mh9ZVeN1yr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CvBfHwUxHIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8l_oErCQMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIwwh3qjYRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRbTUrl5MgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3UjJ4wKLkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd8jh9QYfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAP5m59KqMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=240S04eCCC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FR4aLjxhsJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kHl4FoK1Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MpCu5eoD1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raB8z_tXq7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqlV3S3d6eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjb0j9l1sz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IImvkl1ZeGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_T4ZG5bZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhwRunMCNAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2Zb9zT858w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wRH9esYgnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLYgxyIbSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uMJTRxgCUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQ7tMWOCQlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCnOJyxoJuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Ym49Ko18pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NK6c58ZkJBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbKWxowbTdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgCRPriksBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8tFOcxtCmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8d4IKTPFUz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2HqbeDoGw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kann mich dazu gut konzentrieren beim coden (c#.net)  
Deep Space House Show 221 | 150% Atmospheric Deep House Mix | 2016 - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4q_zzpQgPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0JemJUE3KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4q_zzpQgPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQpTf2wuuno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaErTyLpJhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5lByFc7HiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUwS6zs1yZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sd0zY_DYxjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYwUbvM5d20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebjXsc0UjdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4laVqPoEZSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIszjEQv9fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Ja3CQNyhhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCgkF_EV4CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9VYrmwi2uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqL1qwokv8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ceiyvKwpRRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IC_gapzjesw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2LG7JXK5mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lp6W4aK1sbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqkDewlrBTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tzWc3Xl4B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMBk-O7D-R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9566zbyDezo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPuXvpkOLmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bK95lWHl7js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw_crqWYBCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJtDXIazrMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ilw-qmqZ5zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ_-tUKT-nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNwSmKVL7_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Um sich mal auf das Super-Wahljahr vorzubereiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXKr4HSPHT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvfVPNYdlPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upKtoIxXoig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Bwmmiat-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FLOPB7aNlkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEMTKRKA4mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KeT_ODtMFRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Immer wieder ein Ohrwurm.  ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qL7TbSZsbJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujwiWjJLwBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2pQMjD9Oco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zOHfxHZO2BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5Mel2JLD2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csaUvkYOkLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0m2FwBXTwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xwbohx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YzW1nMB9fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0A4OWxktgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JadJb3J-KFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YP7Kh_Mbswg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPV7ov6q-cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2O0Y5cUPD_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JB8xizXnT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOMiwMsPTok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOsaE2ZRYbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_pLleIU41A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7wveOu5hkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqzk904ytlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpYeekQkAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXBRyzEgkKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kz0DlR36N50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1cRGVaJF7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3JIVa4j2PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXRviuL6vMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UprcpdwuwCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4oFcaVY8iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxJFfyJLdE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDuW3NvjqJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8plTdF_24oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frrgf4pbJsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bdlt83jjwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fndeDfaWCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3veMJ-vdT-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxyuFhhUnJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3PG_Kb1Qfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6TVYKe-Mrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJrD5xjDcBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPkqe_ESO1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZq3i94mSsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qWoxc6bELo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCgkF_EV4CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BuSHlWVjDIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUWXOP2TRMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yP1tcy9a10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePZ3eh60lVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NdHySPJr8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Flgyg9wjOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iZuAOhf92g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSmOvYzSeaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cpy3xea7RoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TelwXAa2dy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  

Nur wenig Gesang im Hintergrund, hauptsächlich Geige und Klavier


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Salsa Tequila von Anders Nielsen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofTxGTzhczQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxabLA7UQ9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Film war gut und die Musik auch


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNJL6nfu__Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8smkicrKV-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKSgwsomCa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DeiNaGoN (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcIMCzMi6E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkyc3zrTDcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kxwt8oKEWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRotG4_nfEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kleiner Subwoofertest für die Nachbarn




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4qGddXs8Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-Q3cp3cp88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwSo3DabLVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVkEiX5Axjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8NZa9wYZ_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YctDqasgRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1tviuu89Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdztQxNYaqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yL3lJfpenAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mad World - Gary Jules / Tears For Fears (Cover by Jasmine Thompson)


----------



## clown44 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tT4d1LQy4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkWQDDv_qdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfRY3SsozuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbWJVult-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfRY3SsozuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL5RTZWMX58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-lztvF3HFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kyw-GQHWoTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LQy9kdSwX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5rGm3kdTuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70IBqUF0fCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[OFFICIAL VIDEO] Hallelujah - Pentatonix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uI25XvtdyRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOsaE2ZRYbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4MXKq-dAwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYTSkPi6v8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iGrnsxxVv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-d4J3YUQmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qX13A_Kp2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFlu5-x0FN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nXGPZaTKik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giEHOU3eDDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x9iwonrgDMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiZ9_kHoNbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FftI0oRg2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_8CJ6DhJCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyjpeSsARjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IdEhvuNxV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYAejDztNhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEi3ZHLxR2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way


----------



## clown44 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29qmml

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29w06

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic7scBTY-xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmE-kNltYRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8QgvRNTumI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5tWYmIOWGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXmF4GbA86E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCsyXSr7u-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YrAfGtpLiQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LK0p2jX_YKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWDm1BK7Fgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCMoUoB9PJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6cNlgveui8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Vq_WDf6NT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLt7LPNJWDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3egSbLg1wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcx2wDdfVfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4gWCJZuJuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ey_hgKCCYU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27oYmG4nM4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQYypFMTQcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFcEgB0CkYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqIQvE5R1tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1gsZ-OsGpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNvTSlGyKUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b4Bj7Zb-YD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwpsrcpRmv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57Ejn9PF8vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2TLAxTY9Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNdmBL2mdQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BW3gKKiTvjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6WB_3sEq64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1tTN-b5KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQl1okPf5dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe93CLbHjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGjVNV2ZKD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=129kuDCQtHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUarWfc3D9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFrGuyw1V8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_j3VLP_lAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6f2vyeO8Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xl_YwC4U2SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm-upHSP9KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yulu1ijbkmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Scu81EW4UC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V8lPdD_U0zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yK0P1Bk8Cx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YrBd_9bZ6C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3MTFJz50qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLtUYtiAeoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVf4_WglzWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saiyu (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hopium - Cut - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtxmvDwT9cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNjf9h1OgyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BP4SkPyLkRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tdKl-gTpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ePIZugahFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muv0vg_sVkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMw7Q4F_FCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FdX6WXBJol8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"All we had to do was follow the damn train, CJ!"
-In Memorys, Big Smoke_​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28Um3jmQHhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IRLMNRXBPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx4OSOUMC8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T1LZ64MzHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=La4Dcd1aUcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSZUhRZ5T2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD93iDA8T7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPV7ov6q-cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew6f1WoCMXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGyPuey-1Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKhFumkKVzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kE_qJ9a4nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLDxpZtgaqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RE7_Zp0lX1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tA1V3zP7uh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3WFtStc7Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p95fmpqlrRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOtTyWIJD1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcJJvRenq5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kCr2iO39JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTE7v_Kt4zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3ynrVE4WRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTox0NglkXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkx5xrGynWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1cebc6kn8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClLEXoku3t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfVA06A8VUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2cf61D54_FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Irgendwie bescheuert aber cooles Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfBBmP6Lwfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1igFH3gEV6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jksf2Wn6E6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SS9FkPcRIik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVujyzbNXRk:16

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2R2KXNQR1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Kx-ke9RKww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1NrQYXjLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - No Good (Start The Dance) (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Spiritual Front - Jesus died in Las Vegas





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cyADMJJ4wEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDiCHJ3zzY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7F37r50VUTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fe4EK4HSPkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2vBLd5Egnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfGXdCO65v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhU9MZ98jxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gugu-o8vxow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beeindruckender Gesang und die Instrumente sind passend aber nicht übertrieben, mehrmals gehört und noch nicht gelangweilt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlArTFZw9jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-7IHOXkiV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwsrCSe50rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNWOC_Pvo4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBMs79pbDVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGwWNGJdvx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MT5n7IHPpzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJlOmDWyoA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSUGASFlypY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RoLTPcD1S4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D60LbIBUlxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUjgrsvlswE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPV7ov6q-cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EflkXHaDYsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einer DER Run DMC Klassiker im Remix



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgYJjCgZoJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und wenn wir schon bei den Hip Hop Klassikern sind: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am9BqZ6eA5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghb6eDopW8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YykjpeuMNEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwf0dTW9oUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC1MmjPu3Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DDpKu-zmIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meine 2. Loveparade und die, auf der ich am meisten Spaß hatte 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY5Ejus6kgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qt6Lkgs0kiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Und noch einer der besten von den Fantas : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbFu2O_z8cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JfMG-LwooI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYagnN8ny7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die sind mal heiß, die Mädels


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2poqZIHLTY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkL7Fkigfn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHUNjVAU08w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOx81aG-EN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tRDHjC2Lug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tK-vUY6erQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZg0p4eTnqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sFK0-lcjGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvZskcqdYcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrtok9bzscI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYyHlLfYD3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7y5U2N891E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxJ1s6N09KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV4oYkIeGJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7Z8Ww1EmMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfeIfiiBTfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ml2ql6IoctU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_t2uOIEZZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVhNCTH8pDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCH2ueiwr9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FrOQC-zEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Va0vs1fhhNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kijpcUv-b8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XeVhrNkxccY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6vSf0cA9qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPOIS5taqA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8DOHChcY4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UH1CMCtV4to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeiqMuky3oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i87uV7dqdIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Rswx2Z7SDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ist mein erstes Mal hier.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6p09jqRLp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azLiShMe-Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRtvqT_wMeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwedA8do0cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saiyu (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blackbear - idfc [LYRICS] - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tdKl-gTpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SbA7dQCH2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way


----------



## Atma (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Vollversion hiervon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b84Fbn1nOtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bekannt durch das Youjo Senki Opening


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrHBuaQhrNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5W6gjAAHvo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UprcpdwuwCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0pewqF8POE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kaoma - Lambada


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoRn- Dirty


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1QBEijVNuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0sETmd3D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_D3udbawA1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ojHWQrm4UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOV90Ba1N74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O24AipZ-buQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Culture Club - Karma Chameleon


----------



## T'PAU (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OX1JnxE1eH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqyT8IEBkvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5u6l4IB0WE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3H6amDbAwlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnqj31VPNoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Brave Enough - Lindsey Stirling Ft Christina Perri


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sG6aWhZnbfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsCR05oKROA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xggP4aH13_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xWi8EGrewGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (12. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJEzEDMqXQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PA_NP0k-G3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gC1xuVCBl4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUGXlEXhNUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcucbhJ-Orc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tZvZ_y0qT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Totes_Pferd (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

am besten sind immer noch die klassiker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ujd3Hm5oybM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Glny4jSciVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kT2s_DnRZmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ax3s5eNrlpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s43sptuwkvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XowYudkB0Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFnEhwmpjXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

zum Valentinstag 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrmsJhf89MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0DHyV5Ap_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1ofimQu_Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwQHk-VBJMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F7A24f6gNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sexion d'Assaut Desole.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@ MATRIX KILLER

wir scheinen hier oft einen ähnlich Musikgeschmack zu haben (liegt vielleicht am ähnlichen Alter? ) deshalb mal wieder "Hellsongs" von ihrer absolut genialsten Platte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-FsfUwnm_rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



plus...(gute Laune Musik)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOIbwOoCvQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei ich eher so etwas vorziehe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQGJBAkcHjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHMy9GJ0twI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

@Caduzzz bin nicht mehr der Jüngste  Freut mich das dir mein Musikgeschmack gefällt, dein Musikgeschmack ist auch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lfgf9HatIHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocbLw49Or44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dwmf-wx8VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bl4RXPVlTZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLXQltR7vUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfWyo2mqXnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nordisch Korrekt: Fettes Brot und Co..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OntgdM84SDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nochmal der Norden: Deichkind und Nina MC

Und natürlich: Fischmob:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlS3yalPmBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dcbw4IEY5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (15. Februar 2017)

Bomfunk MCs




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymNFyxvIdaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und mal was fürs Auge (auch wenn ich die Musik fade finde...)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_fCqg92qks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFk6-Mn-8yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jennifer Rostock: Hengstin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GPerWVhO8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ21CLUQf0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Zu Post #29732: 

**** Society! **** the System!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22vuam8oeRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joywave - Destruction (KOPPS Remix) NFS 2015 (OST)


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MOOP MAMA - MEERMENSCHEN




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dlAPLV_iT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rock? Kann ich auch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGwWNGJdvx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jv2vx57BYi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAVUl0cAKpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dacZjjkUFx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-VsisgVkHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-0lAhnoDlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM5tJ7q9rYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXzWlPL_TKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07Y0cy-nvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-c0hdhVNcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhU9MZ98jxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSqp-W1pWoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhcc1KQlCS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F862YBzm93Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sabbath forever! \m/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkeDBwsIaZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lX061_Fkv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7K72X4eo_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKB4cioGs98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkggP2NbzXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gin-l4LDdXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVpTp8IHdEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R044sleOW6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJOqJ-RitOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzpWJx3I2DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYoogY-UGio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4vFcPnIHl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMciOb6eU24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDeJ_NquHI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp00DMy3aVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wünschte ich hätte es nicht gehört. Langweiliger, absolut generischer Pop-Sound einer ehemals sehr guten Band.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmxtAfGiXSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_dtxOKXo9aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTX_GiI3Blo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRnEVzpgQnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJTOdypc2hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAdDnLO3OQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFOvZojUJto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gD5ppowosW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEpHKeg3_q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

~wipe_out [setting_sun]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5NX1FC-7-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rE2UJ5Xdkc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHcjjxYbgNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bM_7m4vTPng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTqLf1A-Q-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfLZKI_hXQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34jC1fmeFD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpG0ax0uAdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQPJYnr48yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSkyFQh3MH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8h3QLH_91G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPmOXJtxxoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cj6G_acsi8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8j741TUIET0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beverly Hills Cop Theme


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtLd2MKPqmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsAF05EzFDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55XlIPzY5q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-_ZasUeqSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDHX62ayaR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYhxaZXXwsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b0V6uVfFDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mk9MWei8MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N8mONNW_Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-Eobk_sfIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUk_Dqiow0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5iGje8pHeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zO6D_BAuYCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQfOKM9cmMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFlxb9cEt_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTVgUrRNM7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BgwW_WVfW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmcVhhZYEcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8clQidYb2rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJkqxR1H1Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjKyzwqIT7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQlhqefeoYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1z8gK_KeEIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Heute wärst du 50 geworden Kurt 

Bist du aber im gegensatz zu mir nicht 

Ein happy uns beiden 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moCEvb5ol_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfKUWvVCwvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoZQLZHtT-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4gWCJZuJuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXNnvyo3ijQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSodCuo73ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4MdeT8b7JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0sik4yZHY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-9MPG-DZz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4b3MBkOx5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XoiEkEuCWog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9qh0upjgs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XatXy6ZhKZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWE8y5ms4jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWGD2Cr9StM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwSo3DabLVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQRwcHtQzyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InRMwptcgAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi93PNbqK20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVIfhjrZT00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vX1P3F_EyYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBNEf4buiFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO2yiVsiExI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IeEAibtLrD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2pQ7EEzwC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Rd28DAm19g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0trsHQZkYy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mb9lUKMUCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ft0Z389o_3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5drYkLiLI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Um7pMggPnug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0KV7F4shEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdw1uKiTI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwPLvt6BFPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoQHRyh03_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2C1pjQq4VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aZPALhpYds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0aAA0KnlGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22TmSg4LvOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNXmKiEqVx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dominion / The sisters of mercy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSn5bpEfuO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yoIHOD5kn2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mw9U7FPaZho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQnvHuzahP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKFcaXd5G8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgqDtU8BXf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ec92Wa8zJs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuP1bil-wIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNotrnObDMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCMDb5F_OKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMsok5m5yD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOibtqWo6z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGDXzhGQtZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-9aGBSNyN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3jC3DXAztE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtzgBJ13vro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eff9tCzMUcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imUkHN3Lfs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUXUn9zU4_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSeylMrzxec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zA4VkjP4OE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Vivir Mi Vida  Anthony.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN5PdK1ZzQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0YA_F6n5_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InO4ccjEa_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp9psZmAM_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkV-K2z357w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lh8EHLUw2po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN5PdK1ZzQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEVhzJEiiiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kmlmuyzBp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGZ3MBYOmUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfw8O-v11FQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRdxUFDoQe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNxyNKKeduA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LM0ee-BA9Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svHeFdSvPL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsJSwGc4lsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxLhytQ67fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Electric Swing Circus - EMPIRES - YouTube

Nice!


----------



## clown44 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsiAj7ytT98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnEUfeiSKt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VD9XmYnml_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOV90Ba1N74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5TMaBVX5a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xl9lQonO_RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIPggCgYK38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jetzt nach dem "*Ryzen*"- Release erst recht wieder !"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muNKZK5aSNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2mqwM_8IpFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9AP4r7m43bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiUX0cKEEXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaCWaCmwEzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuxdjVI-5r0https:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3f_bSQu21E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=236--cXfQGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEWn0orWkMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31sQQurm_i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7IjJiZUutk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4pQCc_qaAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdw1uKiTI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

George Michael - Careless Whisper (Official Video)   .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m00CSWPTqo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDxM8-k60_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZUgk347tWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxwXNICZ5DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9ITtVbx-c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1S63LcU2Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cHy9M_hKAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN5PdK1ZzQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGIkVT6hKLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCZID3kUiQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2ZRoWQ0grU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ilt-E-ZgxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLqmSjwbOas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdI0JLVhdYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcM1QBn7y7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f--nJg5DDRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhV88782Lz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sweIA3pfklY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV98LamgEIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnfJTc4GmqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKJVKraf4IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uAar9NG_8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ne2INelWjVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXhCN3-cDE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9YJ5vYvCgHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5N-w_RAsx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ISstl_2zjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgH474sZDlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKY--qaHWSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVI1-2wnR9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MiY2JsGXrtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VB9Kik8nOuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AXObO6qk18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unyo5DSYjgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aK7Sf8g7MvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sUXMzkh-jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSeylMrzxec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pz9z1xKxKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YVj5Sc-ofQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Oa5wvARSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EvdaOM9P7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8xNn4td37k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iywaBOMvYLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk6zL8597dw


----------



## Klinge Xtream (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Für einen sportlichen Start in den Tag!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIfAkOBMf5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry, aber das musste sein :,D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DeaZLQrtn3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pOTa1nOX9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCAdjzI0uso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErXbMB9R5-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Culture Club - Karma Chameleon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFuN7mEt6Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OglaGA-UiLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjW8wmF5VWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Koyote (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irfQSO9hbUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6FAllO3kx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFDcoX7s6rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yD8DcgpLp_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Koyote (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rf-3oFD-fEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbMJJNqUKFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uk9aeStUAz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RW65T5SjFeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5XQn83x4MDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LX7WrHCaUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnO19rLWfqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy0rYUvn7To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mn8vXPCkqcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_77OclyEvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqXdcZEL_DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxvBPH4sArQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Icx8zJF5vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vJMTKtY4U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qePC43f0OCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHnS80s8bc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeU-YIa7gbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INhCoUwiTpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EALF1hUGfUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htKY2oD85rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLUzYh753Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qha2kSrqof4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ODjAF3LTwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XksbG6gwIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxJFfyJLdE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9jtr0y_dcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_EUBClWh9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajHos0yIz7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJoe9RMkg-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQgqMAl-hdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lava303 (2. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3y_1FWBJOLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbwnP445H54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ms7yCrJXjuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEJ6uv6aQNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnmUQL-oU1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-rHW4X2WsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cD_0yjxVF5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-C6gmOEPItU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdVLzpZRGy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

killing me softly


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDUbH_4lizc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMsTx0Zs4ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx27NL_iqEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMK_npDG12Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICf86a-zhjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRjXAjveG0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFkT0oHHH70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-o3crELrMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjAhgd9K-8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7n95slhCYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkWLz1FMThg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrQtSBmV2Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5AxlMEr_6OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAwYodrBr2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuDg3u-ZPEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfZ7bAyXtRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXWrjWDQh7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFKj_jsJdpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkcJEvMcnEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjjVg9zBnnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee6xkwVucIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdfeEf7r2tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbgKEjNBHqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ThnfVJpEwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DyziWtkfBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIXEppslemk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzJj5-lubeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8h6YLh8PQwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7Xfk1NZEC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmG3w2jT1p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P51LunEV3Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq3-SUEVR1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3wYIjI8WcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvrauqS8DsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioq_t_GHBtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Lindsey Stirling - Love's Just A Feeling feat. Rooty - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iByQSaWTR1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_KK3-0HbBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pUBmC_QU5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAlLQaDXc4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmUsBiA5kgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hHnOBlwU3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdsHb7mnD-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8f_2J-h3__Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljIQo1OHkTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnEXrbAQyIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Va_uoVuNROs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IzzC7dMbxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNZX0gHxsYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlPjxz4LGak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-C_8RaUDbCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSTivVclQQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDD4eA1HUf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yo0uTu2uLtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTvSMFQp4oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HcBugAUXeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QTT7Ww_d06w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JWTaaS7LdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNSBQoVJ4wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXswale5Kss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMTUOhm7AXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwKEdFoUB0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvbxiJZEwdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ql9IC5T1Awo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pzSvyAun0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7kBThjwQ1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUKdyD1KyDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6kQvJcpjBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIffIPmK-mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3BLHd3fT_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqdc17nA0K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSPKDL9wrbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ePIZugahFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1Ol9sqV98s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TYv2PhG89A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89eRSOgZ1PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

killing me softly.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Bwmmiat-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54ItEmCnP80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ll_8Q_F9taU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsFhp0zCrhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqVZaN4lnwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U62YLJ1iw4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIh2xe4jnpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsCR05oKROA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsSKnNrEWrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SsKyxkfj8ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XarcJidLZus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5qmK6tVMLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*The Raveonettes - Obersavtions






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=h8WWob74qYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l35XzUD8GGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ghosting - Bomb the world






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acnLonRnSa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yn3ViE6mhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dissection - Feathers Fell (Cover)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BH7dl8EPvpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYZ3-BDtUMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Deine Lakaien - Colour Ize






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mrqa2SPfdKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3GkUSpa2PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lava303 (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Cant get enough...50 times and no fucking end 

Oi Polloi - The Face



Spoiler



Come on!

Nazi bonehead on the street - you think you are the master race
But antifascists put you on the deck and they're kicking you in the face

Kicking you in the face! Kicking you in the face!
In the face! The face! The face!

Sick of your rightwing bullshit - it's a fuckin' disgrace
So now the vegan boots rain in - kicking you in the face

Kicking you in the face! Kicking you in the face!
In the face! The face! The face!

Come on!

Fascism is a fuckin' disease we must unite to erase
Listen to our antifascist prog oi kicking you in the face

Kicking you in the face! Kicking you in the face!
In the face! The face! The face! The face!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEAuMiKqP-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfuifT2-mu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpVz4r5xwgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--vEcdR3pyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aieEZ950d1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0CPc5y57uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhZdL4JlnxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQirfaXFY4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEH4eqtK8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Empire  - Snitch ***** feat.  Terrence Howard & Petey Pablo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt4Tq89R8u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFMD7Usflbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N62Edu_WIhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SDfGBdql80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_zDkjBwc8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cRdgIZgobs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVPaJSkvwSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gL07lOxLZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y33sJwj2QBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lava303 (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Very awesome satanic psychedelic rock from the late 60's





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wGs_tIRINU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lava303 (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das einzigst hörbare von der Cottonwood Hill im nüchternen Zustand 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjC_V-P3Ndg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM8yHG9datg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSlSaGcc0QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDXNbv7PA2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=of4Osn4dTnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd-Yb2yUr1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Was gemütliches für das beginnende Wochenende


Craig Stickland - Liquor Store Blues






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgJOe1O9Z_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





The Zutons - It's The Little Things We Do






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ownlP2Dn3nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Marner Brown - Dirty Weekend






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7XjSzZc0Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





The Real McKenzies - Chips






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arwr8o0UCpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: Das wichtigste bei nem McKenzies Konzert ist, das Bier nicht auf die Bühne zu stellen. Sonst ist es schnell wieder aufgefüllt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4QwzkpAAT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahcaNe8hHdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scgMdTSGF18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYRTd3NVshc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGbhlZ5rYIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDdAgJxdgcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iYfwrar-vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5etfIwlRbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUZrOo_dAKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9GcwjUfpD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-WP6POdTgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGaysVeQ3UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zICPUDEA8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnoOrGXC8ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=238&v=5kOaH_lI4VQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izyHlKidFaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3lWwBslWqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uN0ptwCPmuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWfXb_9iQZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoM19IBPJ40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*Schneller Autos Organisation: World* [playlist]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hamburger Schule vom feinsten, würd ich meinen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnUbZUtk45Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4C7yR_fq3N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcFdX9MBcpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OLqNq79b00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egMWlD3fLJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ca9HDxL7aMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmdDMGp8IS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrT2wfgl80E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Mz5Q5AxFeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bT-Xx9IXg5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vu7LCFCYm8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCY41KAu0hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RG-npvBjV08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGfBeeK_Tx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq1MskIHQi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrIPxlFzDi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvLFjAY4oS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcZn2-bGXqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMP_xaPAA2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-arxaESeNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0W91FrTlYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqaZpHnOJyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cedg6pkZAlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4b3MBkOx5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIa5eVKbh5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rzk0LK9ikP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMjDc8MJotU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1M4FG1UXH5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7co9riPV8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2CoNvyJNR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2u6R0oyHtUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypAC2bxarmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ne7yX7Fa6lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GI7LrSHYaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV6I91IHsWc


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

WtfNonStop - Break Up To Make Up (Prod. By Jose Hendrix) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPq3RRvYP-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

USA FOR AFRICA - We Are The World


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CU4xdsMbQ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSclYSRZZBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEaU-noRp6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DS9zzvL0LnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZ5qZX0qd88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy7WwOXc6XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6J2OlIpQgF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqsa8s9S5Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOg5VxrRTi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKQjaBqQueE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIgnN0u9z1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCU3YzYeCVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_rhl1IHxsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ho59Bq12B-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DGUyHLZGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cp6ZTGFnuGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4V9O52p0qOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-4Gm6VG4O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0D7wjkpXZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVuapD6rHkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QTAYWJNHB9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNPKGyYzPCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssNuzzDcihc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVd5TfoJNFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlMtI-hybv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFfvg-7PZuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAnXYR8NsNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kCr2iO39JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIQys4p3nMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6SMcB8XKh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhW8SAP_KdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3O8I2qanZOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTWWvGwErFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yatU7VSx75E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WyT7_6NA-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PMKVbGDpE6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOKwewc9dns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXEYSL40MHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vezoR_qomFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_rhl1IHxsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpGDBtjvhzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8pN-Nco-G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSQvBxHQCmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zglb6WkqnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy18Ltpfufw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWsSSJ5skx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBMs79pbDVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usmguWh5vZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUeKqpvXU8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hb33kPpgUNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Whitney Houston - Run To You


----------



## Lava303 (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrU21tm1-fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJOMmWsM2XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnInOUdUGOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsZF0qOXOBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0e-vHqnViU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tori Amos - Icicle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll_tcHoOVDw


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

*zur Feier des Tages 

Dropkick Murphys - Rose Tattoo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d8SzG4FPyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mr. Irish Bastard - Kingdom Of The Sun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLEfnhzOaqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMDmChzY62Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kilkenny Knights - A Drinker's Song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7TzH5Q98xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mr. Irish Bastard - I Hope They Sell Beer In Hel






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wo1kNa0-iXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahBujhiZT4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Clan of Celts - Please Dont Send Me Home






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NcF8EakbiB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eu8dBv-kiLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Wieso ist das nächste Irish Pub bloss so weit weg -.-


1916 - For Whiskey






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQv3Hhjg-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4V9O52p0qOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Rumjacks - An Irish Pub Song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwMjLjB2Hlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Black Sails - The O'Reillys and the Paddyhats 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9F-tXSsqALA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjyZKfdwlng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yctWa1eOjyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

FIDDLER'S GREEN - VICTOR AND HIS DEMONS 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vj41xZHA5Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKqcXRu6Dd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Bangkok Five - We Love What Kills Us






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfh_0uIGoic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf0oXY4nDxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pop Evil - Boss's Daughter ft. Mick Mars






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFOvZojUJto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pop Evil - Trenches






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWdtN7pCZug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbxH5S9_A3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tim Hicks - Hell Raisin' Good Time






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxuLrbb5iuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m46Z0-HXySo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lGy5OcSzHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkVG-qXRgfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6Pjqq7LF8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EY8Ww3JIuPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ko7lKj1cILc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUTvYqQvpYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwzzhUqyM-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oS9EK26ZZis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BDmqVP_PNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXYbHESFBpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTbkiQrv3q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvoV2Lfk7Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-9Uv5SD8-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaZswCtNmEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7yAzvFzt-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNRLphCc-Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqSlvsrJWn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hans Zimmer - Time (Inception)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXGPYa6oKKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PW9zPJw3jlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6AJuRK2NE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lodcYj65c7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyodOpUxgHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Metallica wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbYbzZ2Ftfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTU6NLovI_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEpkjkjfyfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iqz9shCkZ3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cj9f7tBhs1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUvmaVgslqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2o2cr5W-_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aaJDZWx6W30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5h-LaUgCWFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yINGwFg4lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bruCnhM5n0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwcbEIRXAUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vVPUzMClSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmG3w2jT1p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kHDwc78uTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUygmF7BFfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAL5akzTW9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPOTEs_yTJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlQClxOaAsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-Bn_kD6QN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4483fwSMi8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blink 182 - Reckless Abandon






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_rDEmeoGik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FKYsUEuvIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blink 182- Please Take Me Home






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7eFKw4Y94E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4Tl18T38P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Blink 182 - Give Me One Good Reason






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4G9sidyG9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bist du irgend ein Youtube Bot, der den ganzen Tag darauf wartet, dass jemand hier ein Video rein stellt? ^^

Green Day - Basket Case






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUTGr5t3MoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5j8lz4oD4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein wenig Satire am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8Qvg3YuAJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82317772

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82084156

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NymW1p0jsLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsCR05oKROA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvYQ1TNbf2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tFoIu9nhYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICnlyNUt_0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbLgxRWgaAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8Npd65Ckdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nd_GRy8SKII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCfICp4qTYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93zBsZrzSPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7CIBDySOvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGoNaGEkGOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rP-FZxYgYv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DGUyHLZGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7u5c-Qndqio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8x9TlSecgUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Kiesza - Hideaway


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AN2hNYAtkDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_4xNTBL0EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGCbbm_aijY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZS00fdI8yUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qaXdc--nQ8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HipRgfljK-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdIAUTv8BOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiaTluuOY4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95Ta28KWphk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tewE4NQSOiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0my9h9Gvy7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuaSsLXO-qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqQm9kDCpLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnlwqqy4XB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WK9QYUP2Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3B5U1S-I4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag7NC4RE79U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pm-xlwkQ_qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Q9B_9hOoTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Xfvk028Kv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7c34CHiCaow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIvSXocE6YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpKDWEZOGD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxCJQ4yHErM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Garage Inc. - Die, Die My Darling


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EApnhO2OIrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Uc9vAF5A7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UR7k3XnvbU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSZUhRZ5T2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_l4Ab5FRwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zWRaDHoCzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzvasAJIHb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_A-FJN-mvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31kaiY6JpXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPEVpe95VLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZqBTayIorM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UL4ScAkByA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VL6pLHrUVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

From Autumn To Ashes - Cherry Kiss






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A82UKC6uBlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BR28gI4QyKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

36 Crazyfists - When Distance Is The Closest Reminder






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Od_J9sY0qiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8RWU4mRYe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iR0crnDy0xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HUEq_0mAC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKcbYUwmmlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1MrZUmMpZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2I0ulTZWXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJJBajoexGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQJrSwezcxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GA3yFM22ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUzd9KyIDrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqQWnWmg41w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJJi066AgQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJr6KjjGSc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtJ0sX6X3eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vBGOrI6yBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UL4ScAkByA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ni7rKJpQReU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruKa5IeNAuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS2WvsYFgLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uk4MgECXRt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqLRqzTp6Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEkkhK3GPV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAWjsVoDpm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFa1-kciCb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Star Wars geht immer. Vor allem, wenn man morgen wieder arbeiten muss, da der Urlaub zu Ende ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2pWMeAPrG4:7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=239vHrwt8Rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nk__mIlQk2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRPxao3e_jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6fvOUrNyn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4P7NxpsA2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dL6_C0fvGI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cl2D7J_FL_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtAtb3965DA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8fm3Z7jgWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1r4_yPIEPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XimIbnMbeRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m33Ir-fhaSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZYRnkoqUqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4aELnPYCIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNDxKVG5mog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmcVhhZYEcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLZ8jYHRdFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTY_Vf23RmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHivHhW0Clw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTVgUrRNM7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8jt80mS8cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YEEFb6yfFNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdI0JLVhdYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMYqE1r_5Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hM5W_CSflV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-jASTELsow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZoXAkEbFJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2KTBCQSHro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCQdMagQVRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dz7rK3Eks4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-YycDggStQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i01u4zgcTU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuYE7EE0ZgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FztiJqnIDCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAiTvb4aG6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbTg5gD7jpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5RQhAPygXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s88r_q7oufE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_b3979YBnfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWmYjqUX9KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpwP3KHkbio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nS-ZpKrfYCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0prgP6watdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Einstimmung aufs Konzert später 


BLACKOUT PROBLEMS - The City Won't Sleep Tonight





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grbmJ0um-dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hudhx8IbUxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

GIARA - Emotions (Original mix) by Giara Music | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nS-h--Hq6yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsFOwzTS4NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt8EszYyNFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOgIkTfVn08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioq_t_GHBtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuDT49jMiBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-vhrv-1Ctg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzYMPKUWAxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQNtGoM3FVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nc2C9PQJ2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcJdA4OeW8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Um7pMggPnug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zzyfcys1aLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Gibt es eigentlich Lieder, die die derzeitiger Situation der Menschheit und er Welt besser darstellen, als diese hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpYeekQkAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




?


----------



## ASD_588 (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CI-P6wN468

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtSzf6j8xFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YH5tqdgEX2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8ZnCT14nRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBb2vst21aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Instrumental only


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hrph2EW9VjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOGvB29vZF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ilt-E-ZgxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qF4DFiy_Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVddwjEJ3Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UL4ScAkByA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VHA0H8peZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjk73bxhcp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOvAP_Hd7xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (27. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

//Neubauten / ½ Mensch [entire Album]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfOe5-MOXrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UOvZKJlrtk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pitbull ft. Jennifer Lopez & Claudia Leitte - We Are One (Ole Ola) [2014 FIFA World Cup] Lyrics


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajHos0yIz7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (29. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Habe mal wieder die Vinylscheiben geschwungen... 
Viel Spass damit ! 

This Vinyl-Mix is a Tribute to the Underground-Club Stammheim alias Aufschwung Ost in Kassel by RonnyDee | Mixcloud


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ricky Martin - La Copa de la Vida - YouTube


----------



## Uziflator (29. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5P5Tz3VH94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0sETmd3D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp9psZmAM_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Um7pMggPnug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (30. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CB_uI3q3-dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TL0EoXdpOqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (30. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ev4GZya5zgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAYB46Z_osM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein kurzer aber sehr schöner Remix von dem Lied "Your the conversation, im the game". Die Ausschnitte im Video sind alle aus dem Film Sky Fighters. Darunter dann das Original.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdrZJw7gRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-YEhGYjDS1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scorpions - Return to Forever - Going Out With A Bang


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Charles & Eddie - Would I Lie To You? 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  emimusic


----------



## clown44 (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqIQvE5R1tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Northern Lite any1? 

Pretty Pink ft. Northern Lite - Here Comes The Sun (Original Mix) by Pretty Pink | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Endlich wieder Sommer...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWCycC0P5AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksqVIZ27Asc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E813VYySueM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. März 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyIDAzXoliA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SdqOC8NA7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgAKnsO6N-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPrBB0TZ2fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zH6bkfCoSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0Gr2y4tGDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrxX9TBj2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3N3S503Y41c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-diB65scQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie wäre es mal mit einem Klassiker?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABQ8M35oJpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLxYzju_G88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbxH5S9_A3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwvbMoWVV6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tdKl-gTpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVn8VYHuRl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OylHccHVobg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ltZmI5LQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rusmIpFkXqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYZwfssm7lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOATti9sO8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKB4cioGs98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ijc-FX9yeSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ppwPYP3mpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJmV40gvYHE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44XYEeD1A1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUNAHECVhIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHpClGAAvpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKltPd1gLSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zz3wgvWZEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aY9icSC6kN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I17f_8qj9xI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

{ythd]peIugimzKiM[/ythd]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5_1nHrAWls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOwXlANwerI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESfDbNqnS8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

also ich hab ja manchmal so phasen, da gibts nur einen song. seltsamer weise sind das dann meisstens shanties. und heute isses eben jener.... ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTTMhbzIjiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mehr? 
//What shall we do with the drunken sailor?// - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ich mag es da doch lieber mal ausgefallener als Ex. Polleraffe
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SyWdsBpXanI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUe-UH5aD6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2XdmyBtCRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjyZKfdwlng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8b9XmcqBB4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EXjgets5pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_atqPcXvcr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXVx2ON688c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzgq373JZCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhQnlOnQXco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrhcOIYfA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqR7r2B8hDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug7oyobYONk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN5PdK1ZzQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAHGVK1AtnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09fMLDTPr1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dhaIJpfG-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pofv_Ee29Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMmhHBr7WDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYSUpeieSn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_TO9Ovjq7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHixogFJKPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PVjcIO4MT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das Wunder der Persönlichkeit - Böhse Onkelz


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Slow Descent, a song by Shlohmo on Spotify
Shlohmo - Dark Red


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDvlErh5zcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYFEf7Y1Gco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss_rk-RITts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Coming Undone - Korn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FehfuJIabqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rdr1l4Rcyv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (6. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sq6mFereCCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjxH_a5U7wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (6. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-pQ6me7ICY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lieblings OST


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ul-cZyuYq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Scorpions - Comeblack - Wind of Change


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFX9sJwYwGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nexx (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ROSK - Miasma





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9q8PYLSAQDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7s0ZuC2SxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabine15 (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Welshly Arms–Legendary (Aug 3, 2016 Horseshack)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJYfUS96f6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - Redlight District






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wddNsHryA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzIbyDbmsyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Porcelain And The Tramps - The Neighbor






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4gFe3gRcb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCBGKzpxsBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE AGONIST - Business Suits and Combat Boots 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZo4bOZf3B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbL2lMn34Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

ARCH ENEMY - Stolen Life






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gB4uhCqOH2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ARCH ENEMY - As The Pages Burn






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lXuZHkOoH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nexx (7. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Dead Register - Fiber





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_ne1AvpRec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVMdrgzFR-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpiKZOUK0RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bebe Rexha F. F. F.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxupIGWGeck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dZW1C3neao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEnwU5UGVYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQu8FOjJXdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nexx (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Leprous - Slave, aus dem Album "The Congregation"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAKWEHb82d8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJriQ_ev1SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube das spiele hole ich mir hauptsächlich wegen der Musik und den Bossgegnern  (Musik aus dem Spiel Nier:Automata)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (8. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8aAaYPFWpXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6V5YJh-kgwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gnark (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tora Tora - Are You - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFdN3syFxeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9849un1Jz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNy9aY9xfr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFbdYvolxRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEaug6oKjZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Klopfgeister - Seven Days


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzbBubMaW8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vX1P3F_EyYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nexx (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Obscurity - Ydalir





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlmauRCeGC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZ2VxNxXAVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VikingGe (10. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Eigentlich müsste man den Thread mal in "Die Metal-Ecke" umbenennen. 

Im Moment läuft hier das neue Deep Purple-Album, finde ich doch recht gelungen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfmXD90VWsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vX1P3F_EyYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=md3B3I7Nmvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jdDa1wv22o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfN4PVaOU5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (12. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uN9nqZ4ohoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knrofEzGj_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (12. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-BBTKAKD1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXBRyzEgkKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Maytrixx - Nein wir hatten Wodka - YouTube


----------



## YuT666 (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4A_tSyJBsRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith of The Cure






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5rGm3kdTuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qi5nTb-NRFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwkGL1515tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Halsey - Drive






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oI-BsWbIg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FlyingPC (13. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Matoma & MAGIC! feat. D.R.A.M. - Girl At Coachella 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6BmauHQAOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0DxOTEadZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvTRZJ-4EyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Läuft nochmal, bevor ich mir das heut gedroppte Album geb


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kb8WGig0MLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM7MFYoylVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5TMaBVX5a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxu4Y1zUGrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

david garrett viva la vida


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Unter den Wolken





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwzDFFH3CMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Toni Braxton - Un-Break My Heart - YouTube


----------



## clown44 (16. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5t_uHnvzsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (17. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMT3JAnudrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cSI2E-B9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWXazVhlyxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Throw me away - KoЯn


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Pitbull ft. Jennifer Lopez & Claudia Leitte - We Are One (Ole Ola) [2014 FIFA World Cup] Lyrics


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Bayern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lp3kcHchD1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nexx (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Karg - Weltenasche





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=az7kuaX3fQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ute4548 (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Stone Sour–Through The Glass (Deep House Mix)


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDwlUZLTRbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

so, mal ganz was anderes von mir, aber mir gefällt's 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KahPH6oc12I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81829464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii vs. Conrad Sewell - Taste The Feeling


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYcCSY1LZg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFmzrCAocq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bBXGSp4gJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

All night - rayven justice.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWw9hJjvWjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-Dh0BLHQgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Generiert durch ein 256 Byte Programm auf einem C64 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdaMbGPEXV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwzDFFH3CMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFlP_Upk0jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrC_yuzO-Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-0OuRVCAK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neNfmYN6N08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QES-eQ4lR5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Viva La Vida - Chino.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8SekIBE9KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDN4awrpPQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (25. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Metallica - Whiplash - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKB4cioGs98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (25. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jedes mal wenn ich es mir reinzieh muss ich aus irgend einem Grund genau so abspacken wie Busta im Video...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEJ6h1S4zhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpiuqMkuWL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zP5-qj58FBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (26. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mV282u9gD8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPFVz7L1sDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m46Z0-HXySo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (26. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8MVXC_hqNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und an wem das vorbeigegangen ist undoder wer sich da am kopf kratzt und sich fragt ".... hääää?" schaut sich einfach das ganze inklusive zustandekommen an: Eier aus Stahl: Max Giesinger und die deutsche Industriemusik | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE - YouTube
5 schimpansen... ich feier mir jedes mal aufs neue einen ab, auch wenns an sich einfach mal nur traurig ist. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Aber heutzutage hört man doch die viel gefühlvollere Unplugged Variante
NMR Unplugged: "Menschen Leben Tanzen Welt" - Jim Pandzko feat. Jan BÃ¶hmermann | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaFMODV9tTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (27. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAbzbF219gE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ga18AevfuBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feIekziw1OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcLNteez3c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiHdr4rWG98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEu91zkTaw8


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czMgVNkaYyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Super Stimme und auch nach mehrmals anhören nicht langweilig


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwzDFFH3CMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASO_zypdnsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GKJjKW1oEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlLn0UicWrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RjPACMIOLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfD7Dc-qhuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-t0affoV5rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (30. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Xavier Naidoo - Marionetten (kein Link, weil YouTube nichts offizielles hergibt) bitte selber suchen. 

Auch lustig wie sich das Lügenpack wieder über Interpret samt Song aufregt und versucht zu denunzieren und deskreditieren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwB9zg7Tbx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kT2s_DnRZmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IgxaYVdSf-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0DxOTEadZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSJ8rDlBZ_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hbg-iO6ieMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN5PdK1ZzQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4lsC0ClnGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0byAi_DSK4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQiLOv_ZQ1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6_zsJ8KPP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjYwFl_bQUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Duel - Witchbanger


----------



## marcus022 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J3vgcE5i2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtLvlaGJJEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7SV0mYikJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8m9kVDnNCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXYuPMsThYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrejhRWtImY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nMH6W69qCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COvCPJGjaiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qg3M_C9KG3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqqtZkCpR8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEkXyEIu3OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9W44NWYwa1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2LG7JXK5mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tck7u_bZcUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mal nicht das bekannte Lost Frequencies Remake (216 Mio Klicks?  ) sondern das Original: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGCyl_tIJDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tKzD5lx71U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwzDFFH3CMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROnXv7Z7v28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*


Die Toten Hosen - Unter den Wolken





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwzDFFH3CMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=010KyIQjkTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Udo Lindenberg
 Einer seiner besten titel, weil...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gk5NByVnm2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


..."Einer muß den Job ja machen"


----------



## Gast20170724 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Liquor - Chris Brown.


----------



## drebbin (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWn7PYm-W90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcw8_j0I08w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nexx (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Soen - Fraktal

Wer auf Tool o.Ä. steht, unbedingt das Album Cognitive anhören! (Die andern beiden sind auch top)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErnMC7xokQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Schön sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78WtbR1q0Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWqVdIG9V5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iwnd11TL_Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZChXK2rdr9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAlRHuMshAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=utP5j9qCH1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Tl3BqLd0uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPI-mRFEIH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Beat it - Michael Jackson.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ytszt6JKW1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBumgq5yVrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bayek5lLZWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Pushed Again





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2E_iiTd9hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9s_CQx4ylU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu Besuch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-Dh0BLHQgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrFvNphZ5BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

KoRn: Kill Mercy within


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ilt-E-ZgxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1mGzFUeSaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Nichts bleibt für die Ewigkeit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-V7-nrZaDNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVHITKnBnRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-AawUSC6hGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie & Clyde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaR4RQAE2fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mbBbFH9fAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zE-fRgJBVrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Audioslave - Be Yourself 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WC5FdFlUcl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke Chris !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hier läuft gerade "Monster Truck" und ich glaub ich hab damit was neues gefunden, was mir gefällt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKv4MNo03zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4oWb9C9-sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsCR05oKROA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallelujah - YouTube


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3kWAAQqV7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lzEG_vgato

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MGMT - Kids




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fe4EK4HSPkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Empire Of The Sun - We Are The People




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hN5X4kGhAtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXzWlPL_TKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mötley Crüe-Kickstart my heart




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgmyVLheqkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwMjLjB2Hlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GND7sPNwWko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV4vHpqrj6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KP0OaUOQGCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das beste Lied aus GTA 5:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2X_2IdybTV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0f4TLU2oScE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rocknacht: Depeche Mode | MDR.DE
[The Devotional Tour 1993]

p.s.: egal, was du jetzt postest - hiermit bist Du "gestorben".


----------



## nexx (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Geist - Galeere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4sgIo33Zfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xU7ufpuuEHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FT5qFtCcs3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icNPy5s38W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcSIKYClD9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Alles aus Liebe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z752hzudXiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9BtcEE93fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KwdcFVsmYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Walkampf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2BQQkoj3i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXWrjWDQh7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da war Linkin Park noch Linkin Park.
Nicht so wie jetzt, schade drum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0GSRZ7BB90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96813430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHz_bLX4n4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvALyU65yok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrea1992 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Das ist wahr! Das ganze Meteora-Album war einfach nur der hammer! Nicht so wie dieser Mainstream-Sound, den sie jetzt haben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SbA7dQCH2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Glückwunsch Borussia Dortmund, ihr habt es verdient


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Andrea1992 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr! Das ganze Meteora-Album war einfach nur der hammer! Nicht so wie dieser Mainstream-Sound, den sie jetzt haben



Pfff... Meteora war zwar nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu Hybrid Theory (das ich immer noch quasi auswendig kann), schon sehr viel glattgeschliffener und mehr Mainstream. Meteora hat halt die poppigeren/mainstreamigeren Teile von Hybrid Theory genommen und ausgebaut. Und die Rap-Parts und die rohe Wut und Verzweiflung von Hybrid Theory weggelassen.

@T:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkKueyJaA0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> *--Viele BVB Lieder--*



Da muss ich glaube ich mal kurz dagegen halten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBB_14FavIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TGHN79kEPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v19lKXwrxCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtswlY4WflI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lzEG_vgato

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jPBvVNKryk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6FBfAQ-NDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3iulwUit1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxH2K4oH8z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfD7Dc-qhuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diKz9udywg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9n9OhMt6Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Lutsch mich leer ....und stopf dir das letzte Stück von mir hinten rein" ist halt kult....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yS2i-MCtORw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9_Blu4hGPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jf_jHZxSrFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Strom





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oX0w21HMkxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incursio (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d8SzG4FPyM


----------



## clown44 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQh5cphzQUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp3AQC4q8NI&index=9&list=PLWfXRmpZh2mRuHb_8zx-zvZTJNKkhseg3

Mr. T is still angry. 

(Playlist verlinken funktioniert offenbar nicht).

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEPTlhBmwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Culture Club - Karma Chameleon - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erY8twKx5jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJMLJVha5sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ku7QwNcnIZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Captn Metal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3O7omz7KIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jonny B. Goode




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNjhiGHpaGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH3pUUi7yvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3kWAAQqV7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_T86L_hVdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy6Y3jTWY90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGCyl_tIJDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6Xl9tBWt54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Jy1K7AUc1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-Q3cp3cp88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie & Clyde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaR4RQAE2fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SIeLnc0ZuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYduJw5LyFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJJIS64k_LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XC-HspEa2vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_GH6M7cUq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## anon342 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Green Day - When I Come Around [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-rv2BQa2OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC872j2-PDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5kmM98iklo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVkC47zKQWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwRL1LNVTLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8_RmxaF-gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

We Are One (Ole Ola) [The Official 2014 FIFA World Cup Song] (Olodum Mix)

PitbullVEVO
PitbullVEV


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt8qY5KY9dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtkM4d8zqQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72r32bceDzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEu91zkTaw8


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tristam - Once Again


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Q44P_Qbq9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj_9CiNkkn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIKs2TcKHe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0y_fCGe_qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UY8eMgEIfJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuxdjVI-5r0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Momentan ziehe ich mir Joe Bonamassa and Friends rein. Für mich eh der beste Gitarrist der Welt. Hier 2 Kostproben. Vid 2 mit der Sängerin Beth Hart. Viel Spaß.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apXVpnGM6AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEHwO_UEp7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eY0baENaL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0sETmd3D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOV90Ba1N74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5TMaBVX5a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nS-ZpKrfYCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpYeekQkAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ilt-E-ZgxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otsMXq-1xQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKCYEhhyY5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrO83v6X8lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2017)

Shahzoda Afghana Club Mix HQ

John Dreamer - Becoming A Legend.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfmMIdPh8gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBabSFOc3So

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

kaum ist der neue rechner da....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1R5eSEaLtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aktSkJ3USR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYz8xs163YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OepUGCEnSLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gsAz6S_zSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTzGMEfbnAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kOaH_lI4VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIaFvi6RksQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-2yuGgp_U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

John Dreamer - Becoming A Legend


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIjKijhv1OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXNJcamjSaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAIX2vISe3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjVJ1lIoUBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2snTkaD64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYduJw5LyFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr4gKVsqh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tristam - Party for the living


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJRaFEr075I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Da dreh ich durch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42SSPEiCjdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skyfall Opening Credits (HD)


----------



## Kiryu (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvMxJkTaE4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VPlzvEP1DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (30. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qbRHY1l0vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXCh9OhDiCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjE3-eNXnys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dscfeQOMuGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtkPxffMrCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSxeQoJgPw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




6,5Mio Views, mich wundert es nicht warum


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pa9qtZ92lrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ux9vr4xfWj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKV05XU6d7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndtnllP5t5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOfwWvd2rR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egMWlD3fLJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wRH9esYgnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjJe1rBdm9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhwRunMCNAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dr1nN__-2Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



155Mio Views, aber nur wei Tiesto drauf steht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-7rTBajoMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKgfcd6lqp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zp_ntrq_K40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULjCSK0oOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7Pfqa4O36w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZSbIwE_BKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pllRW9wETzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2txfyx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81hOZIuFAw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOV56JKiL_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYduJw5LyFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Tekk und Elektro sind hier klar unterrepresentiert.

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/minupren/minupren-druffischreck[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzx0vQYyfhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/lauschgift_tekkfreakz/lauschgift-meine[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pj1uoJiVqdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3bNVUo1xFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ein paar Suchbegriffe besonders für diese kleine Gruppe von bezahlten Schreiberlingen/Denunzianten aus den Politiktreads 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=komCVJkm834

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0CpQl3xxj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

K'naan - Wavin' Flag (music video + lyrics) [HQ]


----------



## Rwk (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ri_KNa0lMDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGZ5yLF6JQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-Bn_kD6QN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSQb5-M3S1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=863fYC-Mb_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Skyfall Opening Credits (HD)


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tmc8rJgxUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4nCy5CITc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ri_KNa0lMDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIiJFhBIByg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8qrwON1-zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Respect to the man in the ice-cream van! Einfach göttlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8PkAYUxjPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWGOEWdV13M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaX-xAhTIcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Ohh ktulu, da muss ich doch gleich das anhören:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ptP0OR-e7rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ouACFbkQKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phjXoYqYE2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Wannsee





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMODYxRcoBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mq1sHDwpgqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6i4GPpr048k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmfQ7gSaJgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Culture Club - Karma Chameleon - YouTube


----------



## Rwk (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb_TeBGBY2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts [Official Music Video] - YouTube
Katie Melua - Nine Million Bicycles - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - You'll be Under My Wheels - Need for Speed Most Wanted Soundtrack -


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egMWlD3fLJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRJFvtvTGEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwzDFFH3CMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMODYxRcoBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikZhFU1w5_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BMwcO6_hyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytMqO-WQpQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xcuKEwCDWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SbA7dQCH2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uAK0Ws6TwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObBx44kiQcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8LdRJqjjRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apXVpnGM6AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEHwO_UEp7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqflFMhkqHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xcuKEwCDWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Ich bin zwar nicht so sonderlich begeistert von Lindseys neuestem Album (zu viel Dubstep), aber Ihre Cover sind immer klasse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDDdTrHEykw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Bei einem ersten Dungeon würde man normalerweise nicht so ein actiongeladenes rockiges Meisterwerk als Hintergrundmusik erwarten, aber so ist Falcom eben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5AnUa6A5Brw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWgisTPKCdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxPWVX-qSrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P. Chester Bennington






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjVkXlxsO8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czPdF0gjoY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

R.I.P.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqnMkUcTmys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEuMAqfuCrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7d7cr-zdm1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2-bgwA0Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Saalschutz - Saalschutz, den ganzen Tag






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hRqCvfYL0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und jetzt alle mitsingen! 

Tenacious D - **** Her Gently






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvdYly4A5W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f16Fw_K45s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21gXZFePIVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyaI4-5849w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPLV7lGbmT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5UjUa8IT2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

USA FOR AFRICA - We Are The World


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdW13bQcpPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlnuDy0xM-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMODYxRcoBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kaUvGSLMew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qbRHY1l0vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krIus0i9xn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nm-ISatLDG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Strength of a Thousand Men - Two Steps from Hell


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tiuf4uSYFlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ojJP8q__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnrbycMQ1Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pQvOyo1nfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Paul Estak - Rainbow in the Sky


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXYIxJScSik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Joywave - Destruction (KOPPS Remix) NFS 2015 (OST)


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVevvbFNKiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich find die Stimme von der Frau voll gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_VsvZmIWxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEwJ7iDLJ0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuQGx1H1Qh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Chefbaus
Chefbaus - Gute Nacht - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Drei Tage Dauerregen! Es gibt Grezen... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txanYnZgsWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sz8GpC6ICoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBo6WbKT3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffQ2B5qegRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr4gKVsqh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Mgqbai3fKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlxEejhHfr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=33&v=M9cNZQIzShc





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzu7U78ntUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA1LylibGss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNRIaeg6EyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=papuvlVeZg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

auf deren neue Platte freu ich mich  neben der neuen MYRKUR beide im September





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HI5XACAy0vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifwc5xgI3QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rs2PEDrmRfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YnOkbgdU5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_cd6mUAw-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlD5zePSzdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

und nun, zu etwas ganz anderem 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oVOE7fOgUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUUBwzdU2jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSoSQnjbCV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ_-tUKT-nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Er hat's immer noch drauf...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N90RdKybQHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bK95lWHl7js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2017)

Leona Lewis - Bleeding Love (US Version) - YouTube

Run The Jewels - Blockbuster Night Part 1

Two Steps From Hell - Protectors of the Earth


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Die Toten Hosen - Wie viele Jahre (Hasta La Muerte)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QgpgsbEzSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwB3BQ0zWOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InRMwptcgAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJYhVAS4g-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Two Steps From Hell - Star Sky -CINEMATIC-


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORtsnpCSEJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rihanna - Dancing In The Dark 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/122707978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bruce Springsteen - Dancing In The Dark 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=129kuDCQtHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cg6n3ZhKwt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AamdEYGZwFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zP5Eq4n-4U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGoak4ISCPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-Xa1FVLgjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=482tDopNzoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuLC7jZOMPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. August 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7iFahBiDvA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrDqkzbRjs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnTplu65-0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Einfach chillig


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7Ol-YDS4Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pfgcbtg7Lw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HxV65bn0Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqAkH583oCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hallelujah - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (7. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NTqlimb0Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_6IjeprfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlOdQPyRwmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiwqRSCWw2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DoktorPROfessor (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9BQhmIShrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_WHGV5bejk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BOHpjIZyx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

15. Courtyard Apocalypse - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows- Part 2 (soundtrack)


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0uzYmntYSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3DzdYLJsnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9AXDPCWics

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jw7yk8hm_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dW6aNAZGTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (10. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZUw78FXpG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndolTDFv264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEkPi0xx4jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0QwSybOJ5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dW6aNAZGTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Meaku Feat. Myles Parrish - iF - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (12. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjnMrvUQ8fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MfMa2lrFxhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7xcAqMImNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Chilliger Sound


----------



## k@k@nut (13. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIiZFpOQnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2-bgwA0Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DoktorPROfessor (13. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClQcUyhoxTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y-J7sBT_no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Jonny B. Goode vom guten alten Leo...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNjhiGHpaGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhXjZw1IcFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

The Prodigy - You'll be Under My Wheels - Need for Speed Most Wanted Soundtrack - 1080p


----------



## Caduzzz (16. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q1wwhSWbbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR4NJpa3OeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eS2zbtUFzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQ9vfuSDYbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (17. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Space-Warp by RonnyDee , pure Vinyl-Work by RonnyDee | Mixcloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ox1Tore9nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

MrRevillz 24/7 Music Live Stream | Best Deep House & Tropical House Chill Out Mix - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEPmA3USJdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvP42bkrhO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2VZjE6JdHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4rZE_J1beA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UNDENi3vHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2GlKk08xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCS2eHVfVi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QgpgsbEzSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjyZKfdwlng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OX1JnxE1eH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (21. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2RhjshtllY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und ich war live dabei....


----------



## k@k@nut (21. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcxBjFK12zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzB5hFINC_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Michael Jackson's Best Dance Moves - YouTube


----------



## clown44 (22. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2rQzv8OWEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

[yt]Alborosie]YouTube - Herbalist - YouTube[/yt]



Warum hat's nicht geklappt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePSR7gFt7s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (22. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

mr. matrix, du bist langweilig. (ganz im gegenteil zu diesem jungen mann hier): 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD72LbIk02M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yew9L0Xjm_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

nerviger Sommerhit...neu, mMn besser, interpretiert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iS6e3ZTuxC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"El Patito": "Sesamstrasse" veralbert Sommerhit "Despacito" | Berliner Zeitung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtLvlaGJJEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTZfZMi0xi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (23. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Boysetsfire - The Misery Index






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYmNgy47-78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





I.F.K - Нам важно всё






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fv51ihk6OeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zp_ntrq_K40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)


----------



## D0pefish (25. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFrNeO7F_Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eO6F6RzJD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weGYilwd1YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9-4xHVc7uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9epO3tJT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Hi-Finesse Music - Event Horizon [Epic Dramatic Music]


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyTVyCp7xrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EdxM72EZ94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (27. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnKhsTXoKCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOkQ4T5WO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biXnwOMznkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (28. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> [yt]Alborosie]YouTube - Herbalist - YouTube[/yt]
> 
> 
> 
> Warum hat's nicht geklappt?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst auf das Video Symbol klicken und dort dann die URL des Videos einfügen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvs68OKOquM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j34juXrJWqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69AvNm8zubo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYDpM7ljMHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Rob Scallon




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhXHINK7-o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQxlZyyy_8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAmMcBQavKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WkX9Dm7ESU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujo-cNJFPDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fE6AqV43bz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (30. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zf53Pg2AkdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWubhw8SoBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC7_LAklaHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58TexsppsSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

Avicii vs. Conrad Sewell - Taste The Feeling


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcE3N2J0eHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=129kuDCQtHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbNlMtqrYS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-Q3cp3cp88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. August 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3L4YrGaR8E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lEtEJAy9tRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach chillig und ohne Gesang


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHBTVzRreSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFwQdeIgT1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. September 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSqDIWI__Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_Mi7gkpm8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=teUnSb3O58w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keinem (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJcqDdjl5MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MWfMdlwO7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecoRruIdrM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuN41Ici31M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FMfsT11pdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkXNEmtf9tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Zdg-AMv8tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnR6qE_5LDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpo0vstBCIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqIPDAsmSjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. September 2017)

Wenn sich ein Lied über 3,5 Minuten aufbaut, ist es was besonderes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRA82xLsb_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCS2eHVfVi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2017)

Hurts - Ready to Go - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (3. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_whnzm7J4_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(hab ich auch schon in meinen Videos verwendet, passt irgendwie ganz gut für Slideshows  )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjDmfU4zB7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. September 2017)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGc3e0BUG1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9s_CQx4ylU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpXEKqDDahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Z8WIlaPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RyInjfgNc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJkK6Zi6meM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x57ZM02NhF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2QUnCNxqoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wouywGKu7I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49lY0HqqUVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fptue_EaMjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y79x_LEsI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (6. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLFP_mfKvMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3nPiBai66M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EWqTym2cQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2017)

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8r_tyxOH-kM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJvT6ruolA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNdQal3LI5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2-bgwA0Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. September 2017)

Minimal-Techno. Gönnt euch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9in_vdw-t2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjF1rmSV1dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1ecmkA8WpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNPKGyYzPCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xiCEzJIDpwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y-J7sBT_no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2017)

YouTube


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqosHbusQK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (8. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9vJGEhTH40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEYfJ51qASE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvF2sgjuD4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InRMwptcgAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJ8lbNlLSnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tc-p93x5rPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY5Ejus6kgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9crRLsMZ51c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDLZ6Mqy7AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (10. September 2017)

*It`s time for Rock and Roll togehter with "AMD" !*​​
*You are not an fanboy guy? After this song you are ready for this!​*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIPggCgYK38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lyrics:
I love AMD, My Blood runs red and true
Don't Care for Intel products, I don't look good in Blue
Look inside my case the colors Red and Black
Don't want my PC Green, Cuz man that shit is whack

Chorus

AMD
Harder, Faster, better
AMD
And Its Cheaper
AMD
That Shit can Overclock
AMD
Intel is a cock-block
AMD
60 Percent of the time, my Athlon Is faster every time
AMD
Save yourself some money
AMD
By Switching to AMD

I love AMD they always got my back
I love their lower prices, they keep me coming back
I know they may run hotter, but thats okay with me
(Brace Yourself) Winter is coming, with this I shall not freeze (Game of thrones reference)

AMD
Harder, Faster, better
AMD
And Its Cheaper
AMD
That Shit can Overclock
AMD
Intel is a cock-block
AMD
60 Percent of the time, my Athlon Is faster every time
AMD
Save yourself some money
AMD
By Switching to AMD​_copyrighted an in cooperation  by "Tech of Tomorrow"!​_
_Edit: "Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende AMD - Threadripper - Song! - Vielleicht von "ZZ- Top"?!
"ZZ- Top"  - "Threadripper - "Das rockt"! _​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKG8BR292oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2017)

Die alten Knacker trauen sich tatsächlich nochmal auf Tour... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82anpIkbv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhCXN2cCtJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. September 2017)

The new roses- Every wild Heart




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1lGps2Zpks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vv_65YziJ8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. September 2017)

The new Roses- It`s a long Way




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNueaDC0JII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:
Eisbrecher- Was ist hier los




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGthmYzpGv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eisbrecher- Zwischen uns




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOW4FAF8IDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BAiDKOqfvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (11. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neNfmYN6N08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ENNbC_UmEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Pt4_sCLXZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDqzVTcK288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RaoVdzo00lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3q8Od5qJio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLhzolBrOLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsKpazeA5L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZBlqcbpmxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2017)

Tao H Psytribechoristes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eJz0kdOrLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAZsAzzYPYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTGbfbttJys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2017)

YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (17. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBRopGReBQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6C0vxAvJsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHqF22EQc3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. September 2017)

Game of Thrones - Winter Is Here - Ramin Djawadi (Season 7 Soundtrack) [official]


----------



## k@k@nut (19. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkWfMa61188

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA1LylibGss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2017)

Katy Perry - Unconditionally (Official Instrumental)


----------



## Intel4770K94 (21. September 2017)

Ich chill den ganzen Tag im Bongzimmer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## anneglattbach (22. September 2017)

Zones von Zak Downtown wird bei mir gerade hoch und runter gehört. Wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche und dann kommt wieder was neues. Wie meistens halt 
Ich finde es echt interessant wie unser Gehirn ein Lied für kurze Zeit immer extrem bevorzugt und sagt "Das ist das beste Lied das es gibt" und kurz darauf kommt wieder das nächste beste Lied.


----------



## clown44 (22. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nk2JdH8sSrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_q6chUtSef4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_M_pooTwKro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. September 2017)

clown44 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


_From Dusk till Dawn_ ftw.! 

Ach ja, btw.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tt2k8PGm-TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (22. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OWY4xiZRD68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcNcOnIkQQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMaycNcPsHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfRNYRcQugs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Gesang und einfach chilliger Sound für mich


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APdC_YhkSd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aa_h3PE9dPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nv9br7P7g0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggu0ZqqBq4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (24. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxCJQ4yHErM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nn2ByMZNIHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2oBE_OaAHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQrgto184Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QJymRRJZ2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKopy74weus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCLXy-vSu3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWUOQjvPDww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TDgWBPaecQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (27. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmrkY-EZy74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anchorage (27. September 2017)

Perfekt für Forza Horizon 3 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Anwml49FWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich pass mit meiner Elektro Zeuch ganz klar nicht rein hier


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oA6kVw8O1cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anchorage (28. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkOHiQa4o7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


@MATRIX KILLER geht auch in die Richtung ist aber etwas neuer. 2012 war der Release davon.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcZMhwptSrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist von 2015, find ich auch Klasse. Bin mit solcher Musik aufgewachsen  meine Mutter hat sehr viel Elektro gehört im Auto.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxvfmghoAo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LaOuU_n1rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwG5j9KdHWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (28. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2FJASOcH4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyqFCvPKmVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Chillig ohne Gesang


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_iJ28iXwo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nk9qPiMZbKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diesmal mit Gesang aber den finde ich richtig gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oorzwn4E5xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Z8WIlaPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx4OSOUMC8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkgVn6-NGSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9MeTn1i72g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Oktober 2017)

Wham! - Last Christmas


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMGOLxdH9BI


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbNlMtqrYS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkhGkRahU6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmAXSVtMdbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2_gT7ex-pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnqj31VPNoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2017)

The Farm - All Together Now





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=buJ2DZZHHAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2017)

Eisbrecher-Was ist hier los




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGthmYzpGv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2017)

Alphaville - Forever Young






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1TcDHrkQYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Outfield - Your Love






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4N1iwQxiHrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lWJXDG2i0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTdBZ4MgGvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2BXcf3DcQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jLIa4L_1so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgijKmkw-v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_VsvZmIWxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_l4Ab5FRwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


R.I.P. Tom Petty


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2017)

YouTube


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HE23A5d2Tlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

Avril Lavigne - Sk8er Boi





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIy3n2b7V9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4QbJRAWvRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2017)

Rob Scallon - Psychosocial (slipknot-cover feat. Leo moraccioli)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhXHINK7-o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y-J7sBT_no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7H4tjHFqswM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (6. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4faZ6pFvz4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-79b3VblUyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2-bgwA0Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-KlLriSLRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXJhDltzYVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjaCqERN8f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (11. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11S5tcT2Tm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YttVe6v31Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2VU_eVHNGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCWl8rEhc2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IS6n2Hx9Ykk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEbrvMljMCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMUDkn0oZ2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23ywNYOde4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ericius (13. Oktober 2017)

The Storm | The JB Conspiracy


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4pXp_mZy8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (13. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imwYlWAvIQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2mKggAwT-YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EA-MIYY1bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4kMzffnB-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kn5f17YPfFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxVKnOxTV6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieEMEXEuk9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjsAloS0ctk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtMGoU9NcMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4CHcg5C3E1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2017)

Ohrwurm.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5F84Pj1gZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Klaus & Klaus  Da sprach der alte Hauptling der Indianer - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emGri7i8Y2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ea9-UE28l04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKnsfwFj-PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78WtbR1q0Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhJh5_6MuCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DG0QFtV-sTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdpccrVvGh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (19. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRRg1D0r-zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (19. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mq-J9yjkmxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2017)

Hatte ganz vergessen, wie schlecht das war... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BYNHfVySwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2017)

Zu herrlich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHbGPPpEikU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYTSkPi6v8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yPmMty1nWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTCeGsmUCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcx-Qzjmm5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0KeU0Fcbwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJyfUsEMMvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht nur ein chilliger Song sondern auch schönes Hintergrundbild


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipOz_k9zvzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RpR7vOpi74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FhFMkd4u_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGCp3xcrybI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxcfIG_86MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P. Chester


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbNlMtqrYS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2017)

David garrett viva la vida.


----------



## clown44 (27. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brwD1xlI92g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U5IhEAFGwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (28. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwvhSnkPqK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (28. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJSRfztl_tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCkgYhtz64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnVOOpaDK8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2017)

Game of Thrones - Winter Is Here - Ramin Djawadi (Season 7 Soundtrack) [official]


----------



## -Ultima- (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=302noLEk4mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hp94iegr_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_t1gfn9aqiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2017)

YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5Figo-QTW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YurreDu-bCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe93CLbHjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zf3Z63UUF7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkaQwIEBDvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEi3ZHLxR2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2017)

Happy Halloween.
Alle satt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2N0TkfrQhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf7zzvjBYyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvthjT0fdqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqyjQ6-avK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsTMDzZOEPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugga-tQvW5Y


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_8IXx4tsus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ericius (1. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5Y65xz7wA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTYvjrM6djo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2017)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/danieljaegermusic/sets/cb001-daniel-jaeger-joseph[/SOUNDCLOUD]
Geilste Compilation 2017!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2017)

Mal etwas aktueller




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1lGps2Zpks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: (titel ist "Bastard of Society"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvjYIARZytk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2017)

Drowning Pool




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04F4xlWSFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEERFBI9eCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2017)

Gladiator - Soundtrack - Now We Are Free


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2017)

Weekend 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOqko1ZVkvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. November 2017)

Damals auf'n MP3-Player bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit reingezogen (Ferry Corsten Remix): 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McjmZUyhwkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War dieser Exot damals: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. November 2017)

Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIiZFpOQnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDCA_1Mfufs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. November 2017)

Der Höhepunkt der menschlichen Zivilisation.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNyG-xu-7SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1BOsShTyng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlGIFNS3Idc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd2vV-e0Jzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die etwas andere Weihnachtsmusik


----------



## T'PAU (5. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bI3d8GgTJTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvP42bkrhO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BUAdO6b05I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1v7mGD14lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPLV7lGbmT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8IuFl3sMhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GY0RZriJ3gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0lSpNtjPM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYnFIRc0k6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=np8GaFHD9Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ericius (6. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BviC9WplrI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4U07_4rvbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goLpAC7X2NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYAR8RigqDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8IuFl3sMhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjjnOqm-97w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zyUG0KHlKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unfzfe8f9NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj_9CiNkkn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEfOGyvyfFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZLkw9io9C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tmc8rJgxUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1B_pZC8aWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ltZmI5LQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKuuHfMx3CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hN1SKVx31s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKOtzIo-uYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YttVe6v31Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oV38y2EPhlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_crk0G2gyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9McVO9hpUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjdm5tJ5NiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW0VovnyjPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNBjMRvOB5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPzqP5QLoJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgijKmkw-v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MWfMdlwO7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhUJOimq90o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pe3DCAxYHNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...und mal wieder etwas mehr Doom 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BhUPFwAFQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (9. November 2017)

Ich LIEBE diese Art zu Musizieren!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCDiSzjlSpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHS2sovUqNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. November 2017)

Genre: Liquid DnB
Geilheit: ziemlich geil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3gfoa81GrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNTjM3_0N80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewBOcdz29Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Gesang und einfach Super


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u21aTl7lmHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ericius (11. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WajhdiHRXdo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y-J7sBT_no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und das ganze "in echt" und ohne _Leine_ (gerade vor ein paar Tagen aufgestellter Rekord)!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oWJviNLr4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKl8EMaZv68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q04LZgFpP9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (12. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Puq9DM2U7jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5F8gONtOEGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMD6rONIjGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1qUZJWtnlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Y1rWKLvpLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suhuQlYZwtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aB7sfGz_rGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKoY1fw7yCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMO3YNoNyTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2YLev30oGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFYVcz7h3o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBV69t2voHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhypunHBnsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7isxoTIeYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHpClGAAvpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*R.I.P. Malcolm Young*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2017)

R.I.P. Malcolm 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUNNRzAygog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukeWBqyseDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was chilliges


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PspeCLZ5RWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2017)

H-Bloxx - Fly




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H65tSO8WWDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiiswCsn4X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Oa5wvARSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3k0C6koAWgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoL22Hr1dvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w22X3bWrb3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOIbwLoh6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFZKgf5WG0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1d7ypHNj74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrZkmCzFdTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cm4hkZ0ooYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. November 2017)

und gleich gehts aufs konzi. geil - gehöre ich doch scheinbar wahrlich zu den auserwählten, die ne karte bekommen haben. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzpFma-MbTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. November 2017)

ja, ich weiss...
allerdings... ich halte dagegen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LhMauGG1l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeesDfoQzwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRcahqrX9iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktD3uZmn8f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Q46xYqUwZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammerstimme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWijlCfZat8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mayo (22. November 2017)

Mad World - Tears for Fears (Cover by Jasmine Thompson)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXtj4TkTvS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side Of Heaven






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_l4Ab5FRwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Green Day - 21 Guns 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r00ikilDxW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Perfektes Lied zum Black Friday Wahnsinn...


OTEP - Smash the Control Machine





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt_7jaX8CsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xbPFlwZc9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (23. November 2017)

Etwas aktuelles.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTFtOOh47oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wers härter mag.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxYVfhXi-Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin zwar erst 93 geboren aber der Song ist einfach zeitlos.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (23. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NDjt4FzFWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ja6pkJe0Uq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines der besten Konzerte aller Zeiten, der Mann hat einfach Spaß an seiner Arbeit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDMS479MMsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IT2PmgoQ_h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXXO9_3gb3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvvvcpwFw5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFXlWfzW9Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oSIa0_0UAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2017)

Sik World - Broken Wings Lyrics


----------



## Hardwell (25. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9Ac_UZYip0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. November 2017)

Denkmal - Wir sind Helden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2a0b8a9edE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tp4iC7gs-vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvV_NGX5B1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xe9VUk0je_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Chillig mit 2 schönen Stimmen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYPyYj1ObX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. November 2017)

Nur ein Wort - Wir sind Helden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orbvoWVjHeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GUBOgWYMBwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pL4uESRCnv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58TexsppsSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZk_i6fWn94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpsUOOfb-vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGoNaGEkGOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ericius (28. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1Up1vMIqQk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxWV1os7wus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UceaB4D0jpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. November 2017)

langweiliges/überflüssiges Video, aber irgendwo ein cooler Song (ein "grower" )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AesYyOnmw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRtYaYkh74o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGADP2i1ItQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klavier und Gesang, mehr braucht man hier nicht mehr


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Camari (1. Dezember 2017)

Post Malone - rockstar ft. 21 Savage

Post Malone - rockstar ft. 21 Savage


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhZdL4JlnxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHvQCEl7pZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6AGCaHCxAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSjxK1SrCWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oaQEeQQ3qy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDfxqd26haQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjaCqERN8f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (2. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YxaaGgTQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbDCMRyYTb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6vWaBx-93A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Dezember 2017)

Madonna  - La Isla Bonita.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6E3JT6opS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XE1u7crjIG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
-



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g80hMksipbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbiN9mdZRk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ackyvjrrOdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8IspfayT3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7r863CygIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ipfzw-40Vew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAZQaYKZMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydd9Dn3bJlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nK1YQiaNEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMThz7eQ6K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBV69t2voHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFyqK_gOk7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0Ey6w0QKQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SH_gtcxWNSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWqjhpvMqRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfeIfiiBTfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ltZmI5LQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Dezember 2017)

Lilly Among Clouds - Well, I could
Well, I could | lilly among clouds


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frIUgilfsWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Lilly Among Clouds - Well, I could
> Well, I could | lilly among clouds



oh, die Lilly - sehr nice!
Lilly Among Clouds // Long Distance Relationship // PULS Live Session 2015 //





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-cGzPTTqjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=010KyIQjkTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (6. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHT_hEuTtxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-G-xES-BXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Dezember 2017)

Tretti ist auch toll - fand aber seine dancehall-geschichten besser. ganz groß auch -Grossvater-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PILijHIkFB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTzU6rJxp1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziKDiDRO4jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Dezember 2017)

denn uuuuunser handwerk, das ist verdorben.....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCDiSzjlSpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Dezember 2017)

rückfall, matrix? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVFMpjbWRjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2017)

Was für ein Rückfall ReDD_1973?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upKtoIxXoig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Dezember 2017)

metall in allerlei variationen. xD
der trip in die 90'er war cool. zwar auch nich neu, wohl aber selten. 
bindann mal weg für heute.
aber nicht ohne ein wenig 
//TREiBGuT
da zu lassen. 

nächtle....


----------



## Ericius (6. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F_zQIDDSNg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6-PNCc4Dko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBZ07DbcgVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KJ__06kyxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kT9OpYfee7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hF9Gr5waAJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Dezember 2017)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> oh, die Lilly - sehr nice!
> Lilly Among Clouds // Long Distance Relationship // PULS Live Session 2015 //


Das Album ist richtig gut geworden. Möchte sie nächstes Jahr auch mal live sehen.  

Queen - Don't Try So Hard | piano cover - Natalia Posnova
YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlSFmotba2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2N0TkfrQhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmCyUePGMrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Dezember 2017)

YouTube


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (7. Dezember 2017)

Hijack - Style Wars - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atyvdC15HFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxwXNICZ5DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZ-sJ2zBefw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uJ61jgFCMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Dezember 2017)

Omi - Ana


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5a7lzPPc1xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2bIAdWGGtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1p_ebSseEq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcrlsF7fFl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDygS0a6Tgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQI_koV-pTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SA7AIQw-7Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrGpgR0uAaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_2D8Eo15wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjbGNAhM_Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2017)

Maria Voskania - Ich sehe nur dich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm_SwdYT3Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjdm5tJ5NiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ex5SzAA0qXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sp3yO7jVzn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tW3J9XnBbqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evyKPVS_M7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naPUENhyv2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwBbrngafl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDC4vw54Nns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YuM2PGx51U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doqAPsRp0cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIXV0cir4-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzwkcbTQ7ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1PfIX-GQPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=inwAc-ZBpx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfuzpfpeX1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2017)

The Darkness- All the Pretty Girls




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDGtuDgmPGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Darkness- Solid Gold




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGoh-drn2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach nur kultig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3KihWJRh6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXXr5ltTWgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymNFyxvIdaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5nVVFodA4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCjNJDNzw8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaub, ich hab den "Replay"-Button bereits vergewaltigt ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vtm7yVgi1mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-SvJcQN4iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYLlHA2VUGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aeeJhEpeUfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpCnH_My-YE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOh4B7zPx70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPBzujm-cF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IO4YlW0FNP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMee76YLRQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_yBUfMGvzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWcCl-EhRVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1F8vIOyaTwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (14. Dezember 2017)

Array


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UOqjgWMUfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2017)

I don't want no Obamanation! *sing*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtcWU1lyssk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBXv37PFcAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtlgYxa6BMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=istJXUJJP0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhC3Xzp7iq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_iJ28iXwo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGB6axzZpRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvBXVoEMiVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1wQwNcU_cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sw54Pdh_m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrNqdYw7-YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8r-tXRLazs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUA3sdyZ_Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbr60I0u2Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5hwNhzMFgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_32Qzc7Z67E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Dezember 2017)

Gladiator - Soundtrack - Now We Are Free


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqnkBdExjws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXWrjWDQh7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rx4XEso9Um0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GL9JoH4Sws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6p5MS19UwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdwZV4Y95Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2zIu-1KUsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQPJYnr48yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXGL7fLzwOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AbqUc0SEvZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EefPcht54c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhAoUSxFj_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmE1_QU4P-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARgj8w91SrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5_nCFEEI8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der yt-kanal ist (wie ihr hört) sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmeUuoxyt_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClU3fctbGls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (19. Dezember 2017)

HYMNE!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFLExwIQKto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oi!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NX4beZd1MBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tJ_eddKzqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AltMeuPkWRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvm1Ii-YGjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2017)

September Cry for you




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XnrRVa-cn2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp6Qn8IwPf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2017)

Leo Moracchioli- Jonny B. Goode




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNjhiGHpaGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			
				Leo Moracchioli schrieb:
			
		

> I remember seeing Back To The Future as a kid and Michael J. Fox rocking out hard to this song, and thinking: I wanna do that ﻿


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yKsmpYiICM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2017)

Bringen wir mal etwas härter in diese Veranstaltung 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSLjtA8Q070


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn8vzTsnPps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2017)

Pete Cottrell -  This guitar kinda sucks 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPfj23rYh-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:
Härter geht natürlich auch... (Shovel Metal)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyQOw-_H4yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UROADb-lOis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2017)

H-Bloxx - The Power




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwK4R1pvHTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2017)

2 mal die Apes...

Lords of the Boards




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und Kumba Yo (mit`m mittermeier )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYSQFwUmPCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJ6Pvmi38sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2017)

Da es mit dem guten mann anscheinend langsam weiter aufwärts geht, mal etwas älters von Daniel Wirtz... (das aktuelle ist nicht meins)
Feind in meinem Kopf




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UU71nbwCzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zgdYLNAbmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Dezember 2017)

Aerosmith - Crazy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYODxPydl3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dpdsuewpYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bb5V1uvUhMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Dezember 2017)

Es ist mal wieder soweit... 

*sunshine live Mix-Mission 2017*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fb0ikUyMWbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2017)

Hmmm.... Durch ein paar metal-cover auf einmal back to the 80`s 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRDqtdSpmLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S85vl1xFx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja, muß auch mal sein.  (haben hier leider kein head-bangendes smily )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Erlaubt ist was gefällt egal wie alt oder neu gemixt
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhKm_SdHsLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yU8Auh5Xp-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir geht es wieder richtung "neu-zeit"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3enBgAZx98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdl6OIdzXns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich buddel lieber am Rand und versuche das was eh im Radio plärrt zu meiden
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHD4tKAsObs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJz9-TG1WnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2017)

Das was ich so höre kommt erst garnicht im normalen radio und streams auf arbeit zu hören... Da reicht mein datenvolumen nicht.
Noch etwas Nightwish zum ausklang...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xPIdta_uXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Worte
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7y5BsEKJyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ihr seiht mir immer noch zu Weich hier 

P.s.: Slayer ist nicht Hart xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt25YHVkdyk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEu91zkTaw8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2017)

Nicht mein Fall, ist in meinen Ohren schon eher Trash
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nU1VfYYKMDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J06yQb4lbPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2017)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ihr seiht mir immer noch zu Weich hier


Liegt, in meinem fall, daran, das ich gerne halbwegs verstehen will was da gesungen wird. (sprache ist da egal) Wenn der sänger aber nur herum growl`t muß man den text ja selber können. 

Nightwish Live @ Wacken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkfgWwTzVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMxyaVIrUwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIATVoRa78o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idc_yby7tZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5Zt0iZi76E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (23. Dezember 2017)

ach du sch....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQRI3b2SX8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDt3u2Ev1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

> ach du sch....


Klingt eher nach dem Teston zum zum einmessen von Anlagen 
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4zRGSXI6UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sU64AKkR5IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65SCmDL2B2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2017)

... damit kann man maximal den bass "ein messen"...
Bei mir läuft Within Temptation




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuMB2pTsZP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3EYjVPRClU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
​


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt auch:


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

Das ist das Salz in der Suppe, jeder kann von jedem hören und findet so mitunter Neues oder Verschollenes wieder oder auch erst beim selber stöbern in der Tube. Mal etwas für den morgigen Abend nach der Bescherung. Lautstärke bei mindestens besinnlichen 50% des Maximums für den wärmenden Effekt 
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMhfGHqn5SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2017)

Korn feat. Skrillex - -Get Up




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VenNcnqeAgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6l6FAp2WI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Dezember 2017)

Das ist Musik




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHEUsGhUtgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H77fRz1rybs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxPhkc9xdes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L4EDWVbNKnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

Die Musik gibt es nicht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INhma-x434k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I237ZiR5myA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ohne Gesang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jM7RcgZ1pLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn ich nicht so der weihnachts-fan bin... Fröhliche Weihnachten!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqgEFiG5n0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

Meine komischen 5 Minuten bevor die Tanne nadelt
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6V5mtUff6ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Happy Tree Fest @ all​


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ARgj8w91SrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9MF9P7pAqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=As1BxExG47s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcmBoJUgH_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BX4TZo9rXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=749fbPBJ7dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjxB7y0TP1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQR7Acf_zXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-irxIvZCFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2017)

Brenda Lee - Rockin Around The Christmas Tree





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=is4NQkUN3AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-8VCL4uSUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxm1FlLSfe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ElmsIGT85tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2017)

Merry Christmas... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGsVyrR54Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyoTvgPn0rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ok, passt dieses Weihnachten nicht ganz... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoraVkKtKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dkut3XLIVrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAp16i4AbaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2IBGlDJ3lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
 Ende der Fichtenorgie​


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDq5ENMf120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gsXZclSLEig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxm1FlLSfe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3T_xeoGES8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2017)

Und nochmal joan jett




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9PxOanFjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2017)

Blues brothers




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUgavzoYKZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcJ7zGrClJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Uppsii​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2017)

Falschen link in der zwischenablage gehabt?
Alter Bridge - Slip to the Void




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FatMqscO4Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bj4i-sW44s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAYrAu-jnMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1ykviR59OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Dezember 2017)

Myles Kennedy ist nach wie vor eher der Sänger den ich ertrage statt liebe wenn Slash dabei ist.
Rod Jackson ist viel mehr mein Fall:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCNme5PK0-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Myles Kennedy ist nach wie vor eher der Sänger den ich ertrage statt liebe wenn Slash dabei ist.


Dann geben ihn deine boxen nicht richtig wieder.  Ich höre myles jedenfalls gerne.
Aber hier noch etwas Pop Evil, um deine ohren etwas zu schonen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFOvZojUJto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xmckWVPRaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2017)

Mal noch etwas ruhigeres
Godsmack - Come Together




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPi-MOxR0l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T82Ot04aqNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0D28i_Y40eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hneLe48CpEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSgL30IMEoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-Q3cp3cp88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfIDMTYLFNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2017)

Udo Lindenberg - Einer muß den Job ja machen (das wird ab nächsten dienstag wohl wieder mein motto )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gk5NByVnm2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

Noch ne Woche Urlaub




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gh3Y_jtDADo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Möglicher Standort




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bh5sEL1Ny-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder doch die Heimat?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_6qPBzwXkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfRUo8lLfgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGOP4CW9oaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlMBs_HUcxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBby44hViWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpUIcBrdzG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1xrNaTO1bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYcbsnLkV4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmUGe8KDdGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUlAytznxn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yrm_kb1d-Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der 3. Boss "The Line" ist mal richtig nervig, verglichen mit den ersten beiden Bossen. Auch die Geduld wird auf die Probe gestellt. Aber dafür ein tolles Theme. Als ich das Spiel bekommen habe ich zwar mit einer echten Herausforderung (welche tatsächlich mehr als gegeben ist) gerechnet, aber nicht mit einem Elektro-Soundtrack.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wk72KxcfJWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqB1VqLqzCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQ4lYqM0s60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxxVuDXJtrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a82cNcjw3iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k82MVc5cAso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

Gutes Cover




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4NerFpfccg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (28. Dezember 2017)

YouTube
Ich will euch direkt zu einer bestimmten stelle schicken und das lässt es nicht zu wenn ich das Video einbette


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZugPvq8kk38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





marcus022 schrieb:


> YouTube
> Ich will euch direkt zu einer bestimmten stelle schicken und das lässt es nicht zu wenn ich das Video einbette



Das ist das Lied hier:
YouTube


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2017)

Phantom Planet - California






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wq-S8CIU7VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin ich alt ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Bin ich alt ...


Ähm... Nö! 
Prince - Raspberry Beret




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7vRSu_wsNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(war das damals ein krampf eine radio-sendung zu finden die bis zum letzten ton ausgespielt hat und dann hockte man vorm kasettenrecorder und mußte die aufnahme passend per hand starten und wieder beenden...)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XG4FUVKZOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDC4vw54Nns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2WqQY_xSSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (29. Dezember 2017)

@Bunny_Joe jo dank dir  
bye the way schönes Lied von dir..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUc0R8bbWQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zzyfcys1aLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (29. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rlYPb2plaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da dreh ich durch!


----------



## T'PAU (29. Dezember 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> YouTube
> Ich will euch direkt zu einer bestimmten stelle schicken und das lässt es nicht zu wenn ich das Video einbette


Episches Outro!
Hier das _Intro_ des selben M83-Albums: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEuo5GMD-6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bt4Xx3vX3Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVOUvSaYBmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24YQy5TEMb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj_9CiNkkn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFrGuyw1V8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unfzfe8f9NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtlgYxa6BMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz1cEO01LLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12zPU-8bsTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wf421JsG004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5egd2VF5Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider ungeschlagen, diese Auld Lang Syne Version von "Die Singenden Sozialarbeiter".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGJuMBdaqIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nlnoa67MUJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5wPUGgD33c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2017)

Mal was zum Jodeln:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4ouPGGLI6QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Und für morgen früh:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy3QS3vO0ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fi01rOTltBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fP4eK4v8-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9E4N0hUF9MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7G7c-qCRGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4L_yCwFD6Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_GuZg_XdE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (1. Januar 2018)

Eric Fresia - Take my Hand. Er hatte keinen kommerziellen Erfolg. Geniale Ballade!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VO7GIcBjTUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7VvbfGaaNQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_txgCS2LDQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJS676Upd4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqnC54vbUbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhOjaMRkX6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9m7tPikH0UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb61AVsxD34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mCgbyvb9uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EF2PGnZmXCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqQn2ADZE1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJvkmjK9fWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyVYwBICBYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=My4j3vgFxbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDmZnG8KsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dirvyg7WgZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Naf5uJYGoiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRHCOdM5_zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdgLMslbDuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDt2nIKGEK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVG_Zazd6Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_l4Ab5FRwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zyUG0KHlKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLjNTTCVat0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4U07_4rvbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBkHHoOIIn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTaD9cd8hvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PE1lzqJCeJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JR3EJOZAo_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxFYF_540v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Januar 2018)

Light In Babylon - Jerusalem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xkl36pu8aLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2-bgwA0Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmSbXsFE3l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjF1rmSV1dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SsFa5JhSDH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2OjbS_GnS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2018)

Slayer werden langsam metal-opa`s 

Nightwish... noch mit tarja




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEERFBI9eCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXmNY-nPXBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_ucAP9tRB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whQQpwwvSh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. Januar 2018)

> _"Hey Mr. Bassie play your song for me keep on playing it all the while..."_








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWCH6lleVMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szv-EBRUxj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GXIqR7P5ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfNmc9dvhUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBGE0dmSbDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQye-TXtw2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzmh0Bn44XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjRp_eaI4lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJ_7FIykNs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkhHdDCg6zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jPx10v4RMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-ofns1RgGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (7. Januar 2018)

Ich hoere mir seit ein paar Tagen diese  uebersetzten Intros / Openings von bekannten Zeichentrickserien an!​Niederlandisch, kann so cool und lustig - schoen klingen!​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xN-JcsLeuhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_Ihr Zwerschen - mysterioese - Wesen rund um diesen Planeten.  Kurz (gesagt/gesprochen)"Pocket Monsters".... "Pokemon"!
Nu(Nun), hat es verheißungsvoll begonnen   von Ash und seinen Pokemon, Unermuetlichen Abenteuern in Gefechten/Kaempfen kann nun beginnen !

Hey! Wir schreien als die Morgensonne/Morgenroete aufkommt /aufgeht wie die hier in Karlos!
[Uns entbrannte hart scheinend heller dann ein Sonnenstrahl!)
Yeahr! Wir koennen machen eroeffnen ein Durcheinander kreuz und quer in Gefechten uns einen Weg durch alles Chaos / durch alle Unsicherheiten!(Unsicherjieiden. Unsichergeiden)
(So stark als/wie Stahl geben wir uns echt vollumfaenglich/durch und durch!)
Zusammen teilen wir einen Traum, wie eins/ wie eine Einheit/wie uerberlagert, sind synchron / sind gleich/ sind verschmolzen/ sind eine Einheit.
Ja, wir sind echt komplett /gaenzlich aufeinander abgestimmt... und meine Kraefte würden niemals mehr abgeschwaecht (sein)...solang du bei mir bist!
Woah!, woah,woah,yeah,yeah!

"Z" mach an/auf !  Wir wuchsen in die Hoehe aus diesen Streit !
Tu Z machen auf ! Raaks door niets of niemand augeleid! ( Treffender nichts und niemand auferlegt?)
"Z" mach an/auf !(wach auf !) So kehren/teilen wir heute Gezeiten(?)
Moecht` ich niemals  aufgeben mir dir hier und mein Ziel !
"Z" mach an/auf !(wach auf !) Mein großer Traum macht mich zu etwas besonderen !
"Z" mach an/auf !(wach auf !) Was ich will/ ich moechte ?  Was ich wee(s)? Ich will `se  alle ham !
Dies kommt auf ! Lass zeigen, wie echt ich bin !
Dann entdecke ich  wofuer ich bin vorbestimmt ,yeah!
(Dann entdeckt jeder wofuer ich bin vorbestimm, yeah)

Tu`s /Tu es ! Wir bleiben dran`(am Ball) ! (Schockierender als ein Blitzschlag/Donnerschag/ "Donnerblitz"!)
Jaa, sie träumen, na und! Geben wir uns echt solut. Da sind die Träume echt ausgetraemt ! (Oder so aehnlich​_(Jaa, jeder traeumt, na und ! Geben wir uns solut. Das kommen die Traeume auch ganz gut!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvKdEYCNrTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDJcgeyP2bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzt5snAv2fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2018)

R.I.P.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgHGU8gqz9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yR7AnukIl8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXWqDAwx9EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Januar 2018)

Irem Derici - Bana Hiçbir Şey Olmaz


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2018)

YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ovL9qoeNSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2N0TkfrQhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmrVVBB5sCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkMZ6fV3T_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqURPBtGJzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h__zgVz9fN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb61AVsxD34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFAf_29KYTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DDJXFvNYk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lh0w79iJloI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pD0gXTqs0_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGfKi6kpdTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Januar 2018)

Light in Babylon - Neta Zar


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ4xwmZ6zi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtlgYxa6BMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FBe9l_A3vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2018)

Mal etwas Oomph...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuLPJg2gwjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0JfEhNOg3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsbivRpEiS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbOCF9zYgHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uvRNRiA_h34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=satY_ofTNo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4b3MBkOx5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=satY_ofTNo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JE1ypEqW9x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7FmQ_otX2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unfzfe8f9NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hj0zCR9zvZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. Januar 2018)

------> !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeZJ6RpUgcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKLVpDTZOPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZFS3YxJ8Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NJ_nzOckOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2018)

Nach einem beitrag in den nachrichten ist bei mir mal kurzzeitig Ooooostaaaalgiiieee ausgebrochen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpipcap1R40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nm3K3Kj3cFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=md3B3I7Nmvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XnFnEmVw9iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j03h1i6ouA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bx-KWrVP70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-eP-GX6_IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81sOz9TTmko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASRIEaY1A8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=La4Dcd1aUcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64liF2VuLxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hdG1aXlExI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Hihge6FFVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Mal etwas wo man wirklich auf den text hören muß...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gqydj2zW-Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOTFC2ah4w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXt5NWY5Ay0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Steel Panther




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fURYmOkKWjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K703vlIgens

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Pop Evil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFOvZojUJto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Thundermother




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXoOndMA5u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Y7zrudDdx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

ZZ-Top




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTOVzuJmd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Aerosmith




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0PtwL3C7LA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRhIAQAiTtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwtg4ZX6uKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqW7w7llGKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0kGTC-aoWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

2 mal "no limit"
Original




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Metalized by Leo 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEk4fx_XNNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Für mich sind aber beide gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23ywNYOde4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Und noch ein leo-cover, bei dem ich damals das original schon mochte...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylaQvvNILt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bei dem titel hat er sich beim solo selbst übertroffen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdJAkizFLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Mötley Crüe




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2u1SIdWouE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Van Halen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-NshzYK9y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RJwW77Lsj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Joan Jett




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJo0MT3wDBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

Nochmal Joan Jett




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EkciLlXGN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gILuUdY2cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (17. Januar 2018)

Vorher im Falschen Thread gepostet, darum jetzt hier nochmal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lXJdIgP8lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNHxwSp-6Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxsrFnjSkE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5jvUXij7nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCM-aRqvbHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EztbyhAJNtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nme9ph8qku4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-r57Am9cRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6LL5iA6y9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nAtmUjKPqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dx0BuovMY-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aU-dKoFZT0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMrYWaFG9y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fh9Ixvfyzf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBXv37PFcAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqPGE0NQjaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npa8qUNEIFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Yhyp-_hX2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7br378rETyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=el5ewJxBASo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGngINB1S8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33OZfCUsomk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X75CmqkjCyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lzLTh7kMz58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1kke4qTSRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

Ihr bester titel...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoUkfMzqnJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VikE9fj9k-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

Der gute alte Rob Zombie




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqQuihD0hoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXhyzGc7_pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VK16w_Esrno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jq3-wZs64n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4P7NxpsA2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KKYJD09qCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Antworten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGthmYzpGv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qc98u-eGzlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7UjE8gkqhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99KHIkENKBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXWqDAwx9EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5Ibm8mjSek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRtYaYkh74o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BR2JtsVumFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFaiGiWcyY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PBUcpTxvgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Januar 2018)

Light in Babylon - Geut


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Januar 2018)

YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69PATgHxvRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76m2kmsAxhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlgE8UF5mNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5981Ay4q1nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MR_rqDxDInI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZ5yILxdTuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-lIEcZogD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AS2Y3_DKvh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AigOUsOEhSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2018)

Keine Ahnung wer Julia ist, aber sie steht für mich in einer Reihe mit Suzanne, Michelle und Angie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vf50yRz356o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enEF4kS16jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Musik geht zwar stellenweise den Bach runter aber das Video ist irre​


----------



## Berky (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3D6x7OqLyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9abwAMHz_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCnZQPWVlEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tptChkpxMoQ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfeIfiiBTfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Musik geht zwar stellenweise den Bach runter aber das Video ist irre​


Ken Block ist zwar jetzt nicht der beste fahrer (der brauch immer ein paar versuche), aber seine videos sind ganz cool.
Ich bin allerdings mehr für offroad und männer-spielzeuge 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdOPBEDkx-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(ich weiß, das video ist nicht ganz so offroad, dafür aber mit richtig musik)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCM-aRqvbHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2018)

Also wenn Bild zur Musik dann immer Ski.
Z.B. (leider in miserabler Quali)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpcUBVUYwTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2018)

Speed Samurais




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRWp9rhfS_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


- 
Und was zum runter kommen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vn8phH0k5HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn Bild zur Musik dann immer Ski.


Pfffff... das liegt nur am schnee. 
Da es trophy-truck`s leider nur im sand (und ohne großartig musik weil V8) gibt, muß jetzt eben ken block her halten...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axd4kuDhAw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw-0pbY9JeU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK3oh6sNhBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btrNnNS_MMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tF8340QApcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2018)

YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5pE8t30d_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFMD7Usflbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2018)

Gerade wiedergefunden




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PblDFLpaJJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EztbyhAJNtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg661sxjFdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u97vlcySD3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEkXyEIu3OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OczRpuGKTfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAcRU5ptiWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCXkXyRWyPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsaoPaDxZNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iveEQB8PQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mCeEGNbM-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzglFGF2YdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIC9muS2Yuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2018)

Manchester Orchestra - Virgin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNI0ZKPA48A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iu3Wfx-mgjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=De57brAqCLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-5nist-qeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nfD0qJE0lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKopy74weus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aavsvjhN18E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_atqPcXvcr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zC30BYR3CUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkyIVKbCfG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bv4jOz-mySA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Januar 2018)

Light in Babylon - Legend


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_1ruZWJigo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FdBqOCS8LmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhPUCuBUjlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jor3u0IrgPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DooNeo (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkNeIUgNPQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tzWc3Xl4B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaOC9danxNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bnj3dq9ki6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_WHGV5bejk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Shk7qcvqDOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbnoG2dsUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WvRue-bp5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Januar 2018)

Neophyte vs the Viper - Never worried


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6NNJq0FZN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aebUrI-WYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (28. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yl7spTDEVLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLcmtBA-W_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ODNxy3YOPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIYzWN2SW6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BOHpjIZyx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (30. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUuYRNvHkUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2018)

Sum 41 - War






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5fuqdczxEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9P4KBmpP1WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (1. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4Glh7b3rmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiwqRSCWw2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (1. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fugUdHS9vN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3Cc6odpA7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_WHGV5bejk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UP91cVfivm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72r32bceDzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tR3XY6wfSBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wqcizZebcaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vtKz6YwSD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWbpT9hNAYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dDTSASf610

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXxJ9Wv9v-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Karstenspass1 (2. Februar 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Sl5-Cl6LOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2018)

Andy Schade - Am Borsigplatz geboren (Stadion Version) on Vimeo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7mia9UMG4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uYv5Y8HZnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogCih4OavoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gh9ea_H5Tj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSycSBYHitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (3. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XT8rb56jn8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmaLGSqtzaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Februar 2018)

Blossom - Heart to heart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJnBTPUQS5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Februar 2018)

Blümchen - Kleiner Satellit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzglFGF2YdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-sYWaOrLdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2aAD1ttRQII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwhhFcaYxuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzglFGF2YdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDW2fdLsGt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2iMKnzFDCL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDW2fdLsGt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfbCLwNlGwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0K6D1IegL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DdvuuczMiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VvZ8Z7NVStY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJeBiNd9Cjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhJh5_6MuCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muNKZK5aSNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2018)

YouTube<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgBQJDQbeFA" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgBQJDQbeFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yftOy8kz7aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gsp40J_kMJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEX2u5q7J7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZUBgq-zlww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Z4ijIQYYNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89_KXT5ztTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0Oa5wvARSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OovPctobnRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5YOhcAof8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0ZkTndbHpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Mzklb9nkXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bW9dB0wMGkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfEIolSnDfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1fDE9ZqHMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q24nqzQNtoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsqjuFzAY1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKyiBqmGNN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAJw2RS5Kis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68F5HwpnTDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA1LylibGss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syHSXQAQTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TMZbPBMSpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V66cr41DNnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=887qredDcbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNttGAaek2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn_Wt2NjX8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd8jh9QYfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsbOH55AJ5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s__rX_WL100

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epYKVcHrVr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUc0R8bbWQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hilPSLUFK2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5z2vTMDCTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_NeZ-hxgoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie wäre es mit ein bisschen Rock?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2018)

J.Period - The Legacy of James Brown
J.PERIOD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OaYcn9oQzP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_LQFMfr510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O72bsmp_xR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yE9yiOoftiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3Qu5C0pcGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTEtODkCFOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dcVOmEQzKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24olObDj7dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3pQ6CeBLSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ny7VIuPeAuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unfzfe8f9NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJO5HU_7_1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72r32bceDzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KG2SuEZbhE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2018)

light in babylon - shachar avakeshcha


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBEDY0Baflo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (11. Februar 2018)

Schön schaurig 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzdhTGaWzec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBGE0dmSbDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKy4riaOBMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXEN57rFnIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0hzXGCcN7iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR3Bonm7f0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OenjOb6lhQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQWP_uXrhXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6nyTbNIJzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XBGhdW9RFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R6WIbx8ysE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMNgbISmF4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHrw6bXB1u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2018)

Tha Playah - Clockwork


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZk9dALa0og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch mal für eine gewisse Zeit lustig zu hören mit einer gewissen Technikaffinität




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTllIxD1QoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OFpfTd0EIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IKboP7JhA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hta6TTs-WnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLi8fTlDEag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdTtE559yzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyIOl-s7JTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxB7mdJVPBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4quJtamr0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAmMcBQavKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Februar 2018)

Aerosmith - Crazy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhdWNaXZ9vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4jE484mrf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1SlcO0Fikc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjAuQhdxBGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9C2Vh1HMgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2p6chyAh6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRkc08_dR-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Februar 2018)

omi - ana


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsoLb-E7oy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqAkH583oCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIdJi5IE0P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_atqPcXvcr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUfWNWhEfYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. Februar 2018)

Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62-wFd3_gJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=627XGCfxwfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3V-pYCGx0C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2GlKk08xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHr7aI-A0Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZACBEW_B8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NFV8dHrZYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2018)

Enter The Vortex - Trap Nation (ADE 2017)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKTAJkVFvCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ka01Y_pYgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pz1UERIRr7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPkTGm4RtVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsKUg2WHezM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dS3d7DgC-kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsxwFHfhzHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0emJnn-E-wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Februar 2018)

Anlässlich des Starts von _Blade Runner 2049_ auf BD/DVD... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZ7Busuk--Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADO021U5d7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEKVnUw5aMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_kN_DJQJ3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jDJAqhL5J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtLvlaGJJEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6to2A4kbJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ml4wSOokq5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (17. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9XiZ0QvZn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlr-FwU_KeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EiMFvx43vpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Februar 2018)

Light in Babylon - Hagavia


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Februar 2018)

Wieso höre ich so einen Schrott? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-gnILERp2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIYbeJAk9SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipr2uCdr_II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YtNyQ0OVQak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2018)

Last Waltz
.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-9uYMI5BHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSuYzwvn878

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDJye3Jo0vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88hZBOmNnNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj_9CiNkkn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZA7qE6zuTUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKoY1fw7yCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mz6EijdvyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOh4B7zPx70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

American Hi-Fi - Carry The Sorrow






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NFzupFwdfYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Green Day - Holiday






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1OqtIqzScI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sum 41 - Machine Gun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5ikTgOb_Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





HORSE the Band - Desperate Living






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFqTJsQl_d8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Backyard Babies - Year by Year






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGCLWwOU6Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

Juliette And The Licks - Comin' Around






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JgEv-yeTxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV4oYkIeGJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4IroSbTA1cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPBzujm-cF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWSlOCEzRGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3tZhKM-kz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_EWTnmYUPpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYPWxymohWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFq4E9XTueY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dL3AiuTsbOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyKMazKiehI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iW5EzxFR4SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zE-fRgJBVrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTMrlHHVx8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbNlMtqrYS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Februar 2018)

Miss K8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf7zzvjBYyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrMG5Vd2KkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Februar 2018)

The Beatles - Yesterday


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRUa-fG0rUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJOJlfqCKgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxjbC7AI5FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7vg7ir8jyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Februar 2018)

Neophyte & The Viper - Never Worried


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIHQ5laHAPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tc-k_IPT1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfWkmURBNv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfty-xhJqpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8NZa9wYZ_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. März 2018)

Über 35 Jahre Mario & über 70 Youtuber





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YS2-v6nqYQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (2. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LkZ872_rXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUsE9CjNkDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wrxc70IeBMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKoY1fw7yCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eY-eyZuW_Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dMtPANVkV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Lvf7Zu4XJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (7. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suhuQlYZwtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItJFcVdxPrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. März 2018)

Der Link sollte direkt zum letzten Song des Konzertes hüpfen, tut er's nicht - in der Beschreibung sind die Songmarkierungen, bei 52:20 gehts los.
>>Mei Voda<< Den Song zelebriert er jetzt seit wieviel Jahren schon, und er wird immer besser?
Hört euch das mal an. Und schaut euch mal die Leute an. Und hört sie. 

---> viel SPaßz! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxOPdNM5lgo:3141

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zx5xhflyAW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQUuqbzQVsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z33tH-JdPDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZTb8WxEW78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QtjdDiMLVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQYtj8Uwybs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



°by Julia Westlin


----------



## Xaphyr (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4e4bAsQ4r30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (10. März 2018)

auch nicht übel. finde die acapalla-version aber ziemlich genial, so vom "handwerklichen" her. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J55Jz8WBSbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2018)

Aus den sucker punch soundtrack... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uyc-qESNuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDnOVOFAzjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines der besten GMV die ich jet gesehen habe, und ein sehr guter Song


----------



## Gast201808102 (10. März 2018)

°nur zur Erinnerung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1szcpyzsAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL0KfOi4BmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_ucAP9tRB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEgaK537PZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9dSYgd5Elk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaTGrV58wec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72r32bceDzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TdvuhFJKrvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -zEr0- (11. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhXKCZs4BGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f16Fw_K45s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eACohWVwTOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrkEDe6Ljqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. März 2018)

Dua Lipa - New Rules (Alison Wonderland Remix)


----------



## CSOger (12. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UgAkZfObn0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. März 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrkEDe6Ljqs



und unweigerlich lande ich.... na, wo? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0OkTxkPzVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -zEr0- (13. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5wmVXQ3V9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. März 2018)

Omi - Ana


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2018)

Antilopen Gang - **** die Uni


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK8dbiyGydc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. März 2018)

Katy Perry - Chained To The Rythm


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpsUOOfb-vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p98PjtSfNWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdvHyIuBkq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DooNeo (15. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nQNiWdeH2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HInA9jKyoKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (16. März 2018)

Ab auf die Couch und ne halbe Stunde entschwinden! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dv6ERkkaifk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_D3udbawA1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5QJVUMARLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. März 2018)

Props an das Nordachse Kommando!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mINBlrYo-SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -zEr0- (16. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpyzK-ExSzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Speame (16. März 2018)

LiL Peep - Benz Truck


----------



## k@k@nut (17. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWE9YmB8reQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEPTlhBmwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (17. März 2018)

Judgi geht immer, hebt d.finitv die Laune! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KRyOgY-hf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzD_yyEcp0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RyInjfgNc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torben456 (19. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbHbTBP_u7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAmMZ9Kz3hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (20. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BIsH686xWl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8syGlAMTKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (22. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qw9u-WIat5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVBB2upbVys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2018)

Besserbitch - Hate Anthem


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tT4d1LQy4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XR7Ev14vUh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1RTgznup5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (23. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZiNtbgm9oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9d5fgDHEQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (24. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKwhfU4AH4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNTIOZ3jJJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wv52gOhDq30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlMEOYdNU18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. März 2018)

Als Chartmusik noch hörbar war:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yERDDbP53Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3sEKLlFLzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMbU1XF8-UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtdZs2zy5T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2018)

Light in Babylon - Kipur


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRFJoUBP54o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKqdEjvnH04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjXUBG15eZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtSUx34Xwtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPkNkdszIGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -zEr0- (30. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVOuYquXuuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gp-0LH9Yfk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFzTdmZywK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1_B-IKEufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOsM-DYAEhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlXYfyZ7_zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (31. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ad4MH7fMLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2018)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

passend zum Wetter hier 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Favl3kzWejA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pa499B8YuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hha0bwVvGmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2018)

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69 (MTV Unplugged Version)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAg3oWUV7CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Marcimoto (1. April 2018)

Passend zum Film von gestern (Requiem for a dream) dessen Summer Overture.
Den Film kannte ich bisher nicht, aber das Lied, bzw. dessen Melodie kennt wohl ausnahmslos jeder.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUm4TtngG-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3TtV3RxvVI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDlrfmIo7SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCK8SHDusNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2018)

Katy Perry – Swish Swish (Instrumental) ft. Nicki Minaj


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. April 2018)

Deborah De Luca


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvcpy4WjZMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtL341XZU3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (7. April 2018)

The Moody Blues - Isn't Life Strange


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ntFyVf88IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5h_JkMvcE8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BogW-2X_X6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVw7eJ0vGfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbcbgksiFbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uds7g3M-4lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7RJsRQOneMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCTies9khqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ra6qBP4Upv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUUQqIohghA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. April 2018)

Light In Babylon - Kipur


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKwscPp1kLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0CGsw6h60k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Knblc-3oyXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2018)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/156299091

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfWIs2gFTAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-9kPks0IfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXm8JdC4k4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvD3CHA48pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6BmVkKYg9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3NMZAUKGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWwMqa-_210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpS2KOL1IO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DFeBkHJUZDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTkPIl5KHJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FH7pU5sv27E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORe1UhIqF3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7ZlSHGFfdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ee_uujKuJMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eXJThfxX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlF3OY-FenY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=litpi9ZU6pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0mzSYW5DX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GynJkqoHvf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n71KUiWn1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DMZ7BzrFZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=y08R20KflNM


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5qURKt4maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHW2_AIpieo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09rHDabBQfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0RV0kgdqJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47nIoXraa_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2xUzj0JwJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhhTo06k2oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjCgHrSuQ5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (11. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5-yKhDd64s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuVnmXkTd_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEpIIlJBiKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Su1M7EUVy3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5Od709Y55s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XY3AvVgDns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEBXuhqVSws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgEE6-vdliI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9XIa1sKP3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpUNRyR4cvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcBSO1Yaex0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQB2F0zv0zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mbBbFH9fAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQKa42PI3u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (14. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mza8c6DcFxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlN-n_eIC6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XoBW7FG5Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3En4wVhk6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EpPmNvsk8Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pLOpNZxYQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rz86DweEE4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0-fz5yl7s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SWKJhu3gf4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. April 2018)

Alles mögliche von Deborah de Luca.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DBc5NpyEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (15. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRRg1D0r-zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=372436tJiaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2U7xjHlEGsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manche Filme haben einfach guten Sound


----------



## usernamepleasehere (16. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYSOtNfzm8

Einfach weils abgeht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fe_rLIEI3es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NWs7ntMRBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkO4w0HNuTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -zEr0- (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMMz2VwbhVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Me18mM7pp6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSuLF2VjSGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oQ8sNSYXmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efFDvbM5_f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. April 2018)

Light in Babylon - Jerusalem


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Rw_rQjxy-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CdDgMI0ejw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVlJvLec_Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

DJ D - Back On Melody


----------



## nikon87 (18. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaRDqeLbN7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IeLFOtAVBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvD3CHA48pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (19. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPUmE-tne5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZylWUS0cmI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16zwje4uUCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fptue_EaMjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (20. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIvSXocE6YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R6WIbx8ysE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2018)

R.I.P. Avicii




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcrbM1l_BoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. April 2018)

danke, jetzt weiss ich auch wer das war. schlimm, so jung... :-/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICBkpmbkquE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYaYwM_5q8k:21

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATIx_0hY7CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gb1wYslTBk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5CMuOGnXL0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGkpXzRqsDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjyZKfdwlng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bx7nsMnE1TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (23. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yj5EvlYTJTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxnN05vOuSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFrGuyw1V8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2018)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041482

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6r60bB_9YLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QigSlkeDdMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U66ixhdbxEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. April 2018)

Omi - Ana


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSfNvTVEALw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (25. April 2018)

Depeche Mode - A Question of time





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jevTJTVYKco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dl8pOS6eJ6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PifAQZo-8cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. April 2018)

Vivaldi - Le quattro stagioni


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (25. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnjZqQhZYiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmAXSVtMdbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvqVRzQkqkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (26. April 2018)

Zootopia ist einfach a noice Movie! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQmjxCJFyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

Das alte Zeugs von DJ Mad Dog.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2018)

Rim-K (feat. Mohamed Lamyne) - Clandestino (Clip Officiel)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. April 2018)

Korsakoff - My empty bottle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qSa0nEMC2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogl6251SNuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnGdiRceL1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. April 2018)

Ash Soular - Shabbat Shalom


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9jJufz9RNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (28. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vzafGHkdmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (28. April 2018)

*Die niederlamdische Nationalhymne ist schon was feines fuers das eigene Gehoer!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTXxFhWllm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hie meine sächsische Interpretation dazu!

_"Wihelm aus Sachsen, bin ich von deuitschen Blut/Bloedt, den Vaterland getreu(e) bleib`ich da bis in den Tod."_
_"Een Buerger/Buerscher aus Sachsen bin ich ,frei, unveraendert/unveraenderlich, die Koenigin aus Berlin  hab` ich allzeit verschmaeht._"

_"Mein Schild und mein Vertrauenen, bist du  o Sachsen mein Land, auf dich so will ich bauen, verlass mich nimmer mehr /nimmermeer."_
_"Das ich doch from mag bleiben,  dir Dienen zu aller Stund."_
_"Die Tyrannei vertreiben, die dir in deinem Herzen (da woohnt)innewoohnt."_

_"Wihelm aus Sachsen, bin ich von deuitschen Blut/Bloedt, den Vaterland getreu(e) bleib`ich da bis in den Tod."_
_"Een Buerger/Buerscher aus Sachsen bin ich ,frei, unveraendert/unveraenderlich, die Koenigin aus Berlin  hab` ich allzeit verschmaeht."_

_"Die Koenigin aus Berlin hab`ich allzeit verschmaeht."_


----------



## Ryuminawa (28. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEArPNVcbpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXDU9um19HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IpKcDvAHow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2018)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80421114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8mgs5gyFwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (1. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuuObGsB0No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Chapeau


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Mai 2018)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Chapeau


Muss auch mal sein. 

Light in Babylon - Kipur


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2018)

Loserchen, warum auch immer du deine Songs nie verlinkst, sie sich zu suchen hat mich bisher noch immer erstaunt 

Nun lass dich ein wenig mehr gen Westen (höhö) treiben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASdl5_lDmt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkZdj3m2068

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pf1fndCBSAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. Mai 2018)

Udo Lindenberg Live - Stärker als die Zeit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAtUw6lxcis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Mai 2018)

Archy Jay, Jane Espie & Chelsea Joy - Shipping Up to Boston / Enter Sandman (Bagpipe Cover)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ws18_MZ-lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zASkVrhyzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTyCo8CXGWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBwS66EBUcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Mai 2018)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Loserchen, warum auch immer du deine Songs nie verlinkst, sie sich zu suchen hat mich bisher noch immer erstaunt
> 
> Nun lass dich ein wenig mehr gen Westen (höhö) treiben.
> 
> ...


1. Schönes Lied.
2. Sind doch fast immer verlinkt, außer der Beitrag kommt vom Handy.

3. Ophidian - The Chosen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R6WIbx8ysE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Camari (4. Mai 2018)

Alan Walker - Faded (Remix)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvw7R1Vy8E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (4. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7q4Iz9rq_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyVZdl7auDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmsbP13xu6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1st5Z_04S-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcZdo7JhFeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guVhGxTM1AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SV6vVVH5MHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcrbM1l_BoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mgl4OJvMf2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru0K8uYEZWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGNvWlH5WAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CevxZvSJLk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7dgqEGWx70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD9zmaX4ez8



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VD9zmaX4ez8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTLb_gBf5Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryuminawa (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qb_6k-6lSj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hoe8A1pMeZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw2-mo2_cKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPf0YbXqDm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Mai 2018)

Ryuichi Sakamoto - Rain / Bibo no Aozora


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5_Y2jxsWdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4DtxpoBIB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKjJc5vSVY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlSFmotba2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E01Wbyps1NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO2yiVsiExI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Mai 2018)

Fatima Haji - ein ordentliches Set


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_EADBnXjXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Mai 2018)

Indila - Comme un bateau


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UG3VcCAlUgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. Mai 2018)

Light in Babylon - Istanbul


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1PkQsOdfdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uh9IDVowR4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPgQ4Mx_t98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (10. Mai 2018)

The Cranberries - To The Faithful Departed(Album CD)


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0VQvQxvKUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJIBDJhZMk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1W_6DubDH5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Mai 2018)

Lumidee - Never leave you (uh oooh)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1fDE9ZqHMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ac4J9344s2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (11. Mai 2018)

The Cure - Greatest Hits(Album CD) 2001


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

Hadise - Yaz günü

İrem Derici - Evlenmene Bak / Bana Hiçbir Şey Olmaz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXuNymBCPeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICnlyNUt_0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (11. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynPQwuhHRvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQDEXqcGlNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Kommen musikalisch zwar nicht an die Distillers mit Brody Dalle ran, aber was will man mehr als ungezogene, wilde Engländerinnen?


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zASkVrhyzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JG8oc87oncs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mkAFFqSgynM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgORW-8dCDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQFWR7zfEls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2018)

Die Toten Hosen - Schön sein


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KoV4wJ6pmj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfIcZtjAch8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d8SzG4FPyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2018)

Natalia Posnova - The Favourites Vol. 1


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKnsfwFj-PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2018)

Blossom - Heart to heart


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_sZC7Cl_ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Rswx2Z7SDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2018)

İrem Derici - Bana hiçbir şey olmaz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pl8AG5Zhy_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuxVrX3srrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2018)

Deborah De Luca - Megre (Citizen Kane Remix)


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Mai 2018)

Ich bin Ende letzter Woche auf diesen verrückten Haufen gestoßen, nachdem ich Shazam angeschmissen habe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDMz6tafNbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOnKCcjP8Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8m5B1GB19c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h6fe6ODc568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CES32EOxiyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8e1sSNsf44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbaQ9xnoMGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPBzujm-cF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Mai 2018)

DJ Mad Dog - Not My Tempo!


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqdWTeXWvOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwFkWsr9yV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp27Ggo_edo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWSKtoURGAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5tbtjYh7Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX11yw6YL1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2018)

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69 (MTV Unplugged Version)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUwS6zs1yZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfJhMfOPWdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (20. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3j_oONnZzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgCRPriksBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Mai 2018)

Blank Space- Taylor Swift (Karaoke- Instrumental)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Mai 2018)

Falah al Saleh - Moon Eyes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sC_t4fgdr2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jeMuwrqyU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6N1rPVRSdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmRreF4zJSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAIX2vISe3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIj1mEIVPg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7Ol-YDS4Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-pJCSfJL5FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

löschen, danke


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbEXuM8Ia3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (25. Mai 2018)

entspannen @Freitag  Mittag vor der Spätschicht....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzm7YPnUzsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

Zufällig eben wieder, aber lauter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbEXuM8Ia3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMEaLSizXXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

Mal abwechslung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dacWWShw6-0:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIlO3LKvwBg:100

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

spam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45iID3Dd94c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Light In Babylon - Divane Aşik Gibi



Master-Onion schrieb:


> spam


War nie so ein großer Fan von Hardstyle, aber die "Evolution" hat dem Genre im Gegensatz zu Hardcore nicht gut getan. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdBndX-Rl5w:704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpbpOgUybBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2018)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81823362

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2o14y9iupa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (26. Mai 2018)

Mal ein wenig differenz:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tYWr9Eg0FQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGxfT00NZl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Battle Beast - Wild Child


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KKYJD09qCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guVhGxTM1AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (27. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlXvFl6ARRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u95JTXzyHyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NXlF__Ez6uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach Geil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pvw6QEbaW60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvGCWFvMOuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0rY7R93rev0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2018)

Peter Fox - Haus am See


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdEyZ3-OjU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOIiv7PGMR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Mai 2018)

DJ Korsakoff Podcast 081


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epGxFqYYH5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NRbycO0O_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waU75jdUnYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Ein Froschkonzert (live)

Wie viele das wohl sind? Man hört sie aus allen Richtungen. 


edit: dazu ein paar Pferde, etwas Donner und 2 betrunkene Mädels.

Das Konzert wird immer merkwürdiger.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cxlpFSCUYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Mai 2018)

Light in Babylon - Kipur


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOIiv7PGMR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFxsnOm2kLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metbier (1. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fEQmJ98x_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MRtdd3tXI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zASkVrhyzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YinYm4mbpvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3B5hPyIQf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MbJU4dTaTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTLb_gBf5Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HLoWEORluY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJIBDJhZMk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxuZtnmbqww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xDAjGv5Cwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie ist 12 Jahre alt und alle Denken sie sei ein Anfänger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K4J90s1A2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7tlkfjPtOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Original kennen wir alle aber wie wäre es mit einer Pinao Version ohne Gesang?


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDueP746Dg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpRU347BDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGBM5vWiBLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVbTXg8x2EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3drmM3Pw8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09rHDabBQfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJOTlE1K90k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0xKz5TsYb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzpTKXPBZkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CES32EOxiyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOGvB29vZF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0rEsVp5tiDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AamdEYGZwFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juni 2018)

The Dead Daisies-Dead and Gone




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLSOzG42-JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7H9ZQSZ9G9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Juni 2018)

Light in Babylon - Mi kamocha Elohim


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMNysur_M5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkhGkRahU6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nm6DO_7px1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xe_0zKVVGQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14b-BASNVdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (10. Juni 2018)

gemütliche musik, genau das richtig nach einem heißen Arbeitstag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_fyz_96c90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Juni 2018)

Das Video hat einfach klasse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hurWzo01FpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (10. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQNNuNoqU_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rV4UqmbzIq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

2 Tage Frei, dann kanns ja mal entspannter weiter gehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odTty6lOepo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTKJ_itifQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (11. Juni 2018)

Hoffentlich knallt's heute Nacht in Singapur...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j9ja3i9u2Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPBzujm-cF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:
ترنيمة يسوع المسيح أبن الله الوحيد - شريط اريني مجدك


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNeGxiD4Yfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzdeYS1f4K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4javSsseS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (13. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AI1vnGJawKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68JpPpSc7bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1VacSU8kFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8X3ACToii0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juni 2018)

Gefunden auf Radio BOB... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7ngGOlna0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...und auf meiner derzeitigen favoriten-liste ganz oben!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RgikGBh6pbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (14. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcaeRgStIPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mW0Ao9r2zkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (14. Juni 2018)

Fck ich bin wer ich will, ich brauch niemanden der sagt wer ich bin ich weis wer bin Wienna FCK





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyqt5U5WDqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wL8GjSeo3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvPXl67D_Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkexYGe1bFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDiCHJ3zzY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASKb-u4Vt5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBHNgV6_znU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raB8z_tXq7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2018)

Ein hoch auf das Internet
sry doppelporstzr4t23


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fb3Adb7l_9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHQ2laUFyAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbkInTnNQ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwbTSlpRno0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJuyn0WAYNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5L7GyZeazM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYE-uJYCbGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juni 2018)

Light in Babylon - Neta Zar


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwI2FxAZb_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juni 2018)

Light in Babylon - Mi kamocha Elohim


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWemIeDxVcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlbaJA7aO9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5InOUk4hDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3LvhdFEOqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (19. Juni 2018)

CAN - The Singles CD

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKDU5pXhf5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

The Ting Tings - Help


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA1LylibGss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZoPtlQMUYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U5IhEAFGwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (20. Juni 2018)

America - Sandman

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8amAj9Tvaeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wmc8bQoL-J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGJTaP6anOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8JEm4d6Wu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arvanor (20. Juni 2018)

Das neue Album von Chicane "The place you can't remember, the place you can't Forget" Schön zum nebenher hören.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dp4339EbVn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jOGyCg-Lqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-7M7SOSQ_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nlnoa67MUJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0BL6jD56BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIYbeJAk9SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrPcg8y2-5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pg9DBCZdTTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH-i8IvYIcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppEXwJkiGmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Az-mGR-CehY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqqLoUcLX5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (23. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYxqZDt1on8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViN2bRGrBx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbkInTnNQ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (23. Juni 2018)

Second Person - Paper Umbrella

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-RrCQQAdK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICzJvJpbALk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ckom3gf57Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpOZcumhF94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNKHG_WmsRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6D9vAItORgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru_5PA8cwkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lqn5AIdd-9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dpdsuewpYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Abk1jAONjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gjod1aQCqn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1W5BA0lDVLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQ7tMWOCQlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSfVfVvYstg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NvUPQsp9Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NF65d49Vqeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cng8oShBQVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U66ixhdbxEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBHNgV6_znU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KAbQaTea0bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZ_paWpT9Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=isEzhladyzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FgDles4xq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcGPedcPsOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8amAj9Tvaeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f_YTbQzlik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEKRKZ8W38M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=359na4NeaVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbkOZTSvrHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdF0lj1nedk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auYFE82GSsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru_5PA8cwkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhtxqvAlIpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmyFauGeWrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gcg__eDktgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaqJl4oGgf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGvJoAueZmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XG4FUVKZOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juni 2018)

[CTECVIDEO]https://youtu.be/0zm68cRptYo[/CTECVIDEO]


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCZuYS-9qaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGl7Y8K_5tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=55&v=CES32EOxiyw​


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iv8GW1GaoIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Juni 2018)

Light in Babylon - Mi kamocha Elohim


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fVUU7Drv2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2snTkaD64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScVWkYZkZFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXoRoLdXnvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CH8_gA4E_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muaX1vdUY78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYAJopwEYv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68fvpiAPAqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qs0biWHy5WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2018)

Wenn das Konzert viel zu früh zu Ende ist und die Kneipen nix her geben, muss man eben zuhause selbst den DJ spielen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfK-WX2pa8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCadcBR95oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_WTHkBuqbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evSqTIUt4mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbkInTnNQ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRDgihVDEko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2018)

Hat einfach was...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU6W0m9j9C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ab9176Srb5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6xDiPubxVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Juli 2018)

Mor Karbasi - Shecharhoret


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prdJmx8gyRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpeRShWMdYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUt4kwtqS48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmyFauGeWrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmSKk4BVtZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nt0ou8tWTZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AETJnsxP9YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-bYmB-jkFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPjggN-KByI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frIUgilfsWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XESKC7aehBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Juli 2018)

Hat mit dem Original nur noch den Titel gemein, hat aber irgendwie was... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5g7oDREuaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMcl9q6x_NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4QqMKe3rwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqUk0SMzkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jeder Anti-Krieg-Song ist schön. Schade das viele denken es wäre ein Patriotisches lied.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mn91L9goKfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Juli 2018)

Hadise - Sıfır Tolerans


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GHXEGz3PJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Juli 2018)

Irem Derici - Bası Aşklar Yarım Kalmalı


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juli 2018)

Ja. Wirklich. Gott, ich liebe Gamemusik, besonders die aus der Kindheit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAAIV4FE5Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCMBkxr2WSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yURRmWtbTbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoDh_gHDvkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rog8ou-ZepE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Wer erkennt den Zusammenhang?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> [...] Edit: Wer erkennt den Zusammenhang?


Ganz klar: Davids und Van Winkles Frisür... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsTMDzZOEPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (10. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQdgKYPgqxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast201808102 (10. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Sl5-Cl6LOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (10. Juli 2018)

America - I Need You

YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxflsO1LrL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBHNgV6_znU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gm809_rRJCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7yvVAvEcxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJqimlFcJsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvGCWFvMOuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gh4EJOxLmAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzeNAUOp17c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMcl9q6x_NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU-yXAXz4DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kgjkth6BRRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScVWkYZkZFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGNK-cOtxSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2018)

Faber -Tausendfrankenlang
YouTube
Morgen Live


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etviGf1uWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLd6tjW0ULc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qay_B3WHW-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqeIiF0DlTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juli 2018)

Genesis - Abacab (Invisible Touch Tour) - YouTube

Man beachte die Abstimmung von Rutherfords Gitarre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juli 2018)

siehe oben


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CA-dKrdCw8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



toller ohrwurm mal wieder!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LetJHQ_V05o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIjBRR0xz6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dnj1zshmTE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYSDC3cHoZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XlWK3I_JCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ftV_XepIwpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0FyBhRl8XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0aAA0KnlGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2018)

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69 (MTV Unplugged Version)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFWWe9mkAi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrFvNphZ5BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NdHySPJr8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0aAA0KnlGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Bksa3NFezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpYeekQkAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzXdyPqRVqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raB8z_tXq7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBHNgV6_znU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4QqMKe3rwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0OHQnaED8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juli 2018)

Pitbull ft. Jennifer Lopez & Claudia Leitte - We Are One (Ole Ola) [2014 FIFA World Cup] Lyrics


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWtC246WrWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9ioyEvdggk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2018)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/flasharnold/back-then[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5xMlDeGFBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGkpXzRqsDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSnLGdpjWf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

Lina Sleibi - Ay Dil Hwein Mushkil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=za05HBtGsgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZB1Giy25Shs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svHeFdSvPL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIxwhYyIq9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Traurig, dass so wenige Damen Lieder in arabischer Sprache singen.
Es klingt gar nicht so disharmonisch wie am Bahnhof, wo es meistens eher aggressiv geschrien wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGpFcHTxjZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

Deborah Deluca live @ HALCYON San Francisco 2018 by deborahdelucadj | deborah de luca | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaqJl4oGgf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm8ENQxj5gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

Live at Airforce Festival - 2016 by Miss K8 | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amJ_WLmOKS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin dank Youtube eben hierauf gestoßen, mal was neues


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2018)

Maeckes - Partykirche
YouTube
So genial Live am letzten WE dass es zur Erinnerung nochmal laufen muss.


----------



## clown44 (19. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pmi0XqTlEY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juli 2018)

Lina Sleibi - Al Tareyk Ito (Aramaic Syriac Hymn) لينا صليبي - عال ترعيك عيتو by Lina Sleibi | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDwb9jOVRtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-pDDBDxc25M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rk_sAHh9s08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bb8WQ2DZc4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCQEzgtWv-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (22. Juli 2018)

Ramones - Poison Heart

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWii-4nfIi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Fi Mahal “Over the Rainbow” Lina Sleibi ft. Johno لينا صليبي- في محل by Lina Sleibi | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmAXSVtMdbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

Was habe ich da nur entdeckt. Kann nicht aufhören, mir das anzuhören... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmjzvaxB70Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o856gE8xmls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-_rxwTkZmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIxwhYyIq9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

Imogen Heap - Hide & Seek (Gioli & Assia Remix) by Gioli & Assia - Listen to music

Lange keinen Trance mehr gehört oder is das Deep House?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

Stromae - Alors On Danse (Gioli & Assia Remix) by Gioli & Assia | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3kWAAQqV7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NQoYlOzh_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnqj31VPNoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2018)

>> Pappenheimer - Nineteen Eighty Three <<


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaTGrV58wec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsT-IlaG5Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Und deren Kanal ist ja mal der Knaller 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzAXITkCxG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=at69oyD6-w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlF4rhAbwyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHsp85qwIps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMKykGYsmFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vk8UEWHYfEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhGEGIBGLu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTOVzuJmd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5qmqUEYmAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpZpvo4rQAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (30. Juli 2018)

Ramones - Poison Heart

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAZzVw9hAJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDXzHml2GUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PMC_vlsvPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hHfAan74ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drUTwZqofeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUSdHB1R-W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtUWs6muGzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-O8SMoo4YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAPcGq-CeQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mz6EijdvyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNSpLqmY6K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiQApKm-UDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDXzHml2GUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xr3FUshNJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXTClRHYcmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2018)

Free Rap Instrumental - Get Lost


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoAGwbIkuUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGNK-cOtxSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BilaShsQphM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sh5S3OxiE-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BilaShsQphM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyEHKGDSg5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWF3S9OgQho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdkuObdx96Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0TPxxSb5oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wmc8bQoL-J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsWkPsVpe0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8AFOmf8rMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUrwqov93r0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zfdqII73fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbvLoVNg8Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber hörst du nur Funk ? .... irgendwie hört sich jeder Link von dir gleich an...  Die Musik war schon  in den 80ern nicht wirklich gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1qQ1SKNlgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5c3tfvp4Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPuxrLAbONk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZD8HKVKneI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A17rVbNTtrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2fOuzc9N10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03FnBFscMVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HnLgPq7FT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhK2ev_O-pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwrYMWoqg5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. August 2018)

@MATRIX KILLER






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQlq34CxQO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

מעומק הלב | sagol band- להקת סגול


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgmyVLheqkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzskjPwjx_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein arabisch-jüdisches Electro-Funk Duo.  Die machen echt ganz coole Lieder.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kl1hgXfX5-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. August 2018)

שיר למעלות | sagol band- להקת סגול

Eine der Sängerinnen klingt so ähnlich wie Ofra Haza.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAA0pYzrHLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=986EXp0pq8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. August 2018)

MI KAMOCHA | Light in Babylon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (7. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8m1nRzsOJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGtNeeLabJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TG2JtdUEMJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NEoesmnYU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zD9ByRvK8YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16BStVEls8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FqJz2jaB-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blSPJRauKQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3fVDCtc0OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

Komme davon einfach nicht los... 

מעומק הלב | sagol band- להקת סגול


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69fPof-ZTnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2018)

Kiddo Kat - Settle Down





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBrMfaBAP3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jCuroTbqBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. August 2018)

The Lazys




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I66XI2K9fm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmeUuoxyt_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxSWQBIZj3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsEoUy3NXzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZB1Giy25Shs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIxwhYyIq9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr1txsDT8Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuzqKstz5Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=576uoOikT7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2018)

_*Cover*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3aml8qcNsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*vs*


_*Original*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jne9t8sHpUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K4J90s1A2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. August 2018)

Als man sie noch halbwegs ernstnehmen konnte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SI86YKgqgKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybcxIpb-R_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLDxpZtgaqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzxyyJxuUlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgORW-8dCDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jOGyCg-Lqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wDIhn9_UzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2018)

david garrett viva la vida


----------



## k@k@nut (12. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jw7yk8hm_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-PJWpNhfT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pj1uoJiVqdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. August 2018)

Ach herrlich, wenn die Jugend mit ihren mobilen Lautsprechern mal sowas hören würde, statt dem langweiligen HipHop zeugs 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APIKVLw1tT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vy_RBFblP2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1vnaOX8NP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-96Ll8Acrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. August 2018)

Hadi git durma! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmyFauGeWrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BG5sFUROGX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E53eiN1VJo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdj5sQx4C08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJtB55MaoD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1NrQYXjLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpWekowb4PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. August 2018)

Ofra Haza- Hair Medaberet Eleycha


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2018)

R.I.P. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xaduNLx7Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTiKpglexKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Sinnlosester Text aller Zeiten.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2K18JkroFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hQoV5JvpaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



falsche Uhrzeit, aber doch schön... hoffentlich schlafe ich nicht ein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2GlKk08xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejwBy5CSFJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oka7etG00uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7uEb_XrK1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fAQhSRLQnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sB3Fjw3Uvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=627XGCfxwfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. August 2018)

Tha Playah - Why so serious? (Angerfist Remix)

You can't give in!!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjcRKI0WEdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJN850qHklw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. August 2018)

Tha Playah - Waling The Line


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lov594xr_yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2ZOBbVEs6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_JqKXvenaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rog8ou-ZepE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. August 2018)

Toto Cutugno - L'italiano


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHsiFuv2MSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsf0iWJo9ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etviGf1uWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwgmqPzVadM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LE0gYEDskCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpeRShWMdYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkjUV36kw3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BilaShsQphM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWsRz3TJDEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxflsO1LrL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGvJoAueZmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfNmyxV2Ncw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npa8qUNEIFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LSHzlj6L0-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TwE2X3h-zGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

Blümchen - So wie ein Wunder 
Blümchen - Nur für Euch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2muNEUTGwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

DJ D - Back on melody


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtEWPm94VdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBrMfaBAP3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gL20Eaeswfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97fiImWsQY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. August 2018)

Ofra Haza - Im Nin' Alu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvyCH9e32mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0xKz5TsYb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_v_iqWyZTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2018)

Mal was altes: 


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



P.S.: Einer der besten Instrumentalteile überhaupt in der Mitte des Songs.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If9VmBlp82c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0ZX4wWU2oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16BStVEls8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2018)

Etwas sehr altes:



> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Mir läuft es immer noch eiskalt den Rücken runter bei dem Song.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2018)

Und noch etwas steinaltes:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wer war der Gitarrist?

Schnell ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ijn9EZSlJAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2018)

Nicht ablenken - die Zeit läuft ... .


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2018)

Na der
YouTube
Ist doch Allgemeinwissen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Na der


 Time over.
Das hätte meine Oma nach der Zeit im Brockhaus herausgefunden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gsAz6S_zSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Time over.
> Das hätte meine Oma nach der Zeit im Brockhaus herausgefunden.


YouTube
?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3s1dZrNb-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (27. August 2018)

- sry doppelt -


----------



## wr2champ (27. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3US-81c8bJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (27. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-dwjybcAZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1NrQYXjLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zl6uliNCkUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTCnno-3EGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2018)

Eben im Landeanflug auf Istanbul. Kam gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8u965-x-l3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BOHpjIZyx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8C-DP18-6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLuyHWP_wnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMU804-bjQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. August 2018)

DJ D - Back on melody


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJ_eVIZkjZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ke4480MicU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xmr6iscmd1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCMBkxr2WSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GkkR6-er4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_VbqvWRCkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Marcimoto (1. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHVUBFMOroQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stellvertretend für das ganze Unplugged Album. Absolutes Meisterwerk geworden!


----------



## T'PAU (2. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvmOoSFhhJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQNtGoM3FVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFWJKOL3cBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJoPIgg17U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wclVnhQi6Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (3. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mqbrc0fbpBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bev4RtZXb6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FH0AthA4UI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-kwNNLmhd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6rv5qi8-8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf_gPZSDIxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0SyUgw98tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hiXUWK4d34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7KNc6rK1Tp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaiSmCYjHss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfTBbaKsM58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qt3_wiq8cvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. September 2018)

Mnemic - The eye on your back


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWfEDkmX2bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twqIrz1Rcp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujrva0tiTqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqnC54vbUbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vxWyuPvDfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfKUWvVCwvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-_rxwTkZmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuLPJg2gwjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K4J90s1A2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZ8fItO9a84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2018)

YouTube



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4ZoCHID9GI" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4ZoCHID9GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_yATzyi-3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FgDles4xq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwKzxbABmQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BE9CXWV1alg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYnFIRc0k6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn8vzTsnPps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpRU347BDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsKjQuxdJ5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OHhcUtuTRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGHsxMqpL0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOsM-DYAEhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xp7svl4l5Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbBU06irWT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVr5RtEqpc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wfYIMyS_dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nm1BJPe-pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrLkTZrPZA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHP6U5vQ3mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrOemQaEJGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGs4OVl84Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6Xl9tBWt54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mWPJK1wJnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFjjO_lhf9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5mMjlPn0Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osjYf8FBXbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKG3n19GdJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0lf_fE3HwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-9cXfJsCYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIb9T0CnkSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wasYNNfnfVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CFmX53j-jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Dragon (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XaS93WMRQQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frQNYn7frOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onQOOZEyVP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gL20Eaeswfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkSOYlX0Y2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PH5wl11GUAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (14. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-Oe1XzxCw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PYSe4yeMIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJtB55MaoD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMxX-QOV9tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTOFEgJ9zzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZ0-Yj52ErQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBqON-jgEA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NJ0KkmwgEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. September 2018)

"P" wie "Pest"...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNQgA8Ly6Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_aOk8ioo4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L726Q2cyJ6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bacBKKgc4Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0sETmd3D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Z_fsdWYXMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKH9aOaOOEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQN8D4QRC5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-q66zKQ3-XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhYvpBb8wh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQRsDx11pCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ci5tsxUFMQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wRH9esYgnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbYo5cie70A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9LRs0rzc1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTLb_gBf5Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_HfsHN1HJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJIBDJhZMk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObXKwguChng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxmyuFil_9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjfqXdcb2BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtOHWiChrG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMXHHuEGuO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUT5rEU6pqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KewfYKJy8YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9qh0upjgs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4HUzIvsKao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZM-d2qD15E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUnUKoUmSeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcNkmgnQHWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coGTpR4yC2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcW8VNwYvL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9AcG0glVu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbtvMAbtMZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gB4uhCqOH2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFWDGTVYqE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_o6Skv8CAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjF1rmSV1dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxdwEOpGknk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Netter Song und guter Trailer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOEow23ntWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USAkDSE5bhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kqKsIaJCSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2jCbXiEQI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIJj7BIeVfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PYSe4yeMIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDjNqIvWCGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjT1aiPIiIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZI9Xb7lLFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIIGKV27FaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmRH-gj7lHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZsTPLSm2co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spielen morgen hier bei uns, leider keine Zeit hinzugehen. Wird bestimmt ne geile Party!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XxBACaxbfzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycfM6XGBE30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmDgmwcq510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFfw5mSuEbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLtkZP4W6X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI2NYRhlM30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5Kqinx83og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. September 2018)

Da wir gerade bei den Mädels sind:
Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BW3gKKiTvjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ra4_m8SrgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lan-Pjv99Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6-gzWdY1r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNzttgUozso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (22. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSdJj3KKGwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCQK6LmhYqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhN8R596Y9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kC8BQlhv8yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RW3nAVRSc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZ0-Yj52ErQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BOHpjIZyx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjQJm6wS_nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4382UVl0oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. September 2018)

ist zwar nicht uunbedingt einmusikvideo, aber irgendwie ja doch. und... ich wusste nicht recht, wohin damit. da das aber vielerlei gründen eine äußerst interessante story für ziemlich jeden ist, muss sie auch unters volk.
ein kleiner tipp:
dem einen oder anderem empfehle ich sich die doku mal mit seinen eltern anzusehen, wenn die zu seiner zeit noch jung waren. 

Der rote Elvis | MDR.DE


[url]https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_rote_Elvis
[/URL]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxviGrBMKKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (24. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOevVQwQ-LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xp7svl4l5Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FcO8uV2n3Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTidn2dBYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9OcW0n2eDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Azd6ex0ml0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kwIkF6LFDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FqJz2jaB-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNdC_3LR2AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy79iRwPn_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrOe2h9RtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXJhDltzYVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KewfYKJy8YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2ZOBbVEs6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CevxZvSJLk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWb_60lhw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5irTX82olg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMPM1q_Uyxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dsp_8Lm1eSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMK0prafzw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6_I5_eSrvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZOOctOAdtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQa7SvVCdZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMxJgBoosU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPUYuOuwpU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKF6ghfcQic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcseSPDpslg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAm48rkUBl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiHdr4rWG98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuSVYLb_ooo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl7NZ-AdsJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MBzPwfkkp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2IkpeeIE4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2018)

Vom alten _Original_ (PvD ft. Johnny McDaid) findet man leider nur ein paar Live-Mitschnitte auf YT, aber die Neuauflage (ft. Plumb) ist auch nicht schlecht und zurecht Platz 1 bei sunshine live! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HepGqkSVnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNGQYnbP1us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2njcGhSAPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9CF5EODT3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpKJTn3vQKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gBeJko_pHp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8amAj9Tvaeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OV-iGGCBRnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. September 2018)

Hammer!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GC01RbGzQO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und, wo sie es doch so treffend zu zitieren wusste:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vN6GRuB2L4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schönen Sonntag euch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XO728Z63SUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOV90Ba1N74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7imYeuAfkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XlWK3I_JCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aU6z-pPEmY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zASkVrhyzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xXny7VDjpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCS2eHVfVi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QgpgsbEzSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIKs2TcKHe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0y_fCGe_qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpmN01jjutQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (3. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xF_QkfZI1mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Oktober 2018)

YouTube



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHqbIwT71hY&t=2s" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHqbIwT71hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Oktober 2018)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yT-51O93h0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssgojQvZOxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHADs5esw7M


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2018)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/disturbed1/the-sound-of-silence[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Hammer Simme und Song


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gL20Eaeswfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kalmar (7. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ulhef1Lfo3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Oktober 2018)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/mattsunnymusic/the-last-stand[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Oktober 2018)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/legacy-productions-hb/proofsound-bullseye-2012-epic[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## Berky (8. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1UjNYYX88A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (9. Oktober 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3MDtQjdzbM


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2018)

Mit guter Musik macht die Arbeit gleich mehr Spass 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=974E6IU_4I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Oktober 2018)

Gott, was freu ich mich auf das Konzert!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbg9FpkbdH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayZkFekv8PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87y6oP3sRFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvChjHcABPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luemmel (10. Oktober 2018)

Hardline - Human Nature


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzTuBuRdAyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Oktober 2018)

Auf nem palästinensischen Radiosender bei der Fahrt durch die Wüste entdeckt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hocdpFotlpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiZHNw1MtzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjCthspNMps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMVV_HsHcX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4u4Ng39pik8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3f2g4RMfhS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3i0KPoL7EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qanF-91aJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i70zFUh5ugA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrOe2h9RtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4VSkO1nbGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dosquRXCNvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAmMZ9Kz3hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf_gPZSDIxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bx51eegLTY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81618659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KWf_-ofYgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Oktober 2018)

Jannat - Ehna Al Hayah


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gG9WJQ7n1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Oktober 2018)

Jannat - Aala Fekra


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7O7ihJCq0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNc9phYujWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHomCiPFknY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. Oktober 2018)

Headrash,

wenn ich normal bin dann das:
YouTube

Percy ist aber auch geil:
YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETysaVtCCgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SF5mf4LV7Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Oktober 2018)

Ruhig am Stück hören, schadet nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq7oCR8l8Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIiZFpOQnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mb5mu_JO9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VL5A4H8QJH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuhBZRg1BtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bP6aVG6L1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxAdSXgUP6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHvA0QFDoVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7q0reAgBMYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2018)

Captain Planet - Land Unter (live)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-N4FycxWNp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

Van Morrison - Philosopher's Stone

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x1RcVrGjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONxXr25OHzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzKjFTAbhjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3tTvE-XsuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

U2, BAD, Wembley Stadium:

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYmWH58SrEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bRBSYxuU5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

Los Angeles:

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ4TW5Z8eu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mygBguSwgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojPTz4VAOMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7jSp2xmmEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10SUJT7zXCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Salvggj9bMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaqJl4oGgf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2018)

Das neue Album gefällt mir mit jedem Titel besser... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uSFJr45ulw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otna9Pe3jWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iqbAKfdUlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPwZaQfoIbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrLKWASg-eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HInA9jKyoKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5c3tfvp4Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mz6EijdvyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckqIrDSD_LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0DZwz2k3VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOmHhKMpY24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTOFEgJ9zzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_wstN5TclI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-YOTJoKz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RT-7dQn040M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4W2ZZOMD0Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Oktober 2018)

Jannat Mahid - Esmaa Kalamy


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIV3czRMEpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpRU347BDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Oktober 2018)

Omi - Ana


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiHdr4rWG98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ucz_pm3LX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mW0Ao9r2zkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5S2QyE7SBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: alternativlink, falls Du in einem der 172 länder lebst,in dem es gesperrt ist. 
// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: 10 Jahre Feeling B [08.10.1993] by ~maikaeferlikoer | Mixcloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEkXyEIu3OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwmdykGn-hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApXoWvfEYVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqdM24AJb3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYwF-jdcVjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m46Z0-HXySo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl7NZ-AdsJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BhwJMid-zJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOsQJgPhimw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zack Hemsey


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otSrqFM4kgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFS4zYWxzNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oN2Xs-MvxLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



30Mio Views, nicht unbegründet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8qrwON1-zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wclVnhQi6Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWGOEWdV13M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRCbimhysEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQNtGoM3FVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSEbDN49bYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCcg7ctrC4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7YVy9AX2Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bX8NrTBfNJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7pqj8Be8kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Oktober 2018)

tha playah - walking the line &#55357;&#56682;


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fiq-AC934V4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XG4FUVKZOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


Wow ewig nicht gehört, goil
YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-O5IHVhWj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYQbo5ihtJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qb_6k-6lSj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_NB5luxtic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCuxv2O1IIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RNASp7UtGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSqDIWI__Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHXdA-ZkEsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUu1d8zyaa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vppbdf-qtGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCQK6LmhYqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YK3ZP6frAMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbtcHk_roX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXJhDltzYVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6rP-YP4c5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chenjung (27. Oktober 2018)

Suchten! 

YouTube


----------



## Plasmadampfer (28. Oktober 2018)

YouTube

Voice of Supertramp: YouTube

Dr. Hook: YouTube


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNeLUngb-Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUroAZcgtGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOmHhKMpY24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy79iRwPn_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqygB5FqR0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvUQcnfwUUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (29. Oktober 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GicPBWG5EM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (29. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD0Mm6WIcYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvGCWFvMOuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHvA0QFDoVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SW5LEne0kP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31Dp6wjzaMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn5KpGxjgXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDBn_RtnY-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrOe2h9RtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsKbwR7WXN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0N1yY937qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Oktober 2018)

Happy Halloween ihr Ärsche! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNiI6C0142g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-iRf9AWoyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jPx10v4RMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IocRCDWB5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbYo5cie70A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKhi9ITkRgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. November 2018)

Kein witz... aber erst 4,5 Stunden....vorhin war schöner..da liefen Opern




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr9R9NT9lk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZeXes (1. November 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyEMJSvMidA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnALBwbNXgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64FrYGRrKVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bmk7MUeI7vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. November 2018)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/bad-taste-recordings/the-prophecy-b-complex-encapsulation[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTnP6MpVXnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbkInTnNQ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32LtcJk-6Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zVKUOsUgMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhjSzibOIH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etaGZN4Qrfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3DJhwAhrjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr1txsDT8Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArXkEjGvoLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjPCEMutfks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_yATzyi-3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5w0hae5uaUE:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvD3CHA48pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJXZ9Dok7u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5HP07-qlLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RT0uHn8RUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HeZrF1LVxrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=isQ7umuhm_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrOe2h9RtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (8. November 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azfG5H-pCVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qex0OjXolzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5c3tfvp4Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6A-IoOEPbUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUDMy-GplkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JnfIa84TnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2018)

Platten-Karton - Keks, alter Keks (20 Minutes remix) 10739204 - Platten-Karton | Platten Karton |  hearthis.at


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z2DtNW79sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUh4u-lYEhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (13. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuM34db3Jn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich wieder in Deutschland (2.6.2019 Berlin)

Und natürlich bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcSSM7m1VVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrR8WnTTs7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEoLdqLln-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcBjfBpgH8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kk1B3Yk0zIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (16. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aSDV-IqHVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wO1aWJLULDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wzR_BVFsUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucfu9D8So_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OFpfTd0EIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (18. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dX3k_QDnzHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE7D7qFayVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEzHUFvGO0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6XY8FkwLjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYChAFGRQmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-b3iU-INDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJuXKeiM4_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7UBpuNB4sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sky1tt8vLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRy2qWpRJfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMU7kt5gCCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqoyKzgkqR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KAQmNvSgG2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2018)

na, aus dem sprachraum gibts aber auch gute musik. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljwp20a7UyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



p.s.: ich suche das seit ewigkeiten den text zu - dolmetscher, anyone?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ManqnJlXv4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. November 2018)

Die werte Frau Mahid singt auch anspruchsvollere Lieder.
Inwiefern Reggae gut ist, liegt dann im Auge des Betrachters.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjPCEMutfks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur ist mir grad nicht wirklich nach sowas. Weinen kann ich heute Abend, wenn ich mag. 

Weiter gehts:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hocdpFotlpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die werte Frau Mahid singt auch anspruchsvollere Lieder.
> Inwiefern Reggae gut ist, liegt dann im Auge des Betrachters.



Selbstverständlich. 
Verstehst Du die Texe? Falls ja, hilf mir doch mal auf die Sprünge bei meinem!? (:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-RVJyNpfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nlnoa67MUJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. November 2018)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich.
> Verstehst Du die Texe? Falls ja, hilf mir doch mal auf die Sprünge bei meinem!? (:


Über einzelne Worte geht meine Kenntnis leider noch nicht hinaus. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqPGE0NQjaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Noch etwas zu früh, aber egal.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2018)

ah okay. aber immerhin! 

so dann - gute-laune-losgehmucke. spätschicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyiNZqKumGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX6MvV8cbh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCe-U1TEoyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyTPZL44Svk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gL20Eaeswfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrY6k1QVq2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5Sd5c4o9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b4qeYfFSVS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2018)

Eine der wohl "ohrwurmigsten" Hooklines ever...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w211KOQ5BMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gd4VmkssFVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=god7hAPv8f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd4VmkssFVo



Oi! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RT99tFzExpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9X_ViIPA-Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LIICbjovFN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (24. November 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25LBTSUEU0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2018)

Herr Jarre auf 'nem LSD-Trip? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKfdCTxJAJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9P0JdXTFv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwZKyjbZifg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (25. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-jC3H_8Dk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUvVdTlA23w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2ZOBbVEs6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ga8pDmvlm8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_yATzyi-3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2018)

"So Cold"... hmm, da war doch was...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4IVhYjuj-L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6xDiPubxVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70ODW_2cd-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stpaq27-V70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGDNaVPxWs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpQorASWacU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQsS0VqM4aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RNASp7UtGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLpm4G-y0LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOmHhKMpY24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoAGwbIkuUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pU7i9ww7m70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnUDvKEdke8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50ZAsuRxr0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0--K4ncOlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-wTqmxg8Z44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTiKpglexKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBhXiReDmkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4FxNQl8Sq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CES32EOxiyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qaa_P7JjoFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pylrnS1B4ow:193

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Feinster Techno


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMYbXN5DHsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Dezember 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0jWYxDn_ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Dezember 2018)

*Gerade für mich neu endeckt, geile Covermucke!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Bg_bj8pI5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcHGbN6O06I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQXLpSl26q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDwbbUqcV0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzmUde_EK5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9hjH4FMi58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Der Song ist so Hammer... Gänsehaut pur! 

----------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKuWyvCJeLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NF8qR5KnctU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhZULM69DIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz0vqNWSoEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5tHiZACxbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UECeJzd-G30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YBC3ZVo7R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TW9uj83Vq-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bs-DjLfUP48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYE-uJYCbGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WrSy9W9sLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HuIrr-qJ_UQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Dezember 2018)

Bald ist Weihnachte, Zeit für Weihnachstlieder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_AvJzkPqQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-fyU9G9tyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ptP0OR-e7rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Camari (10. Dezember 2018)

Zeit für Sommerlieder

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5iDKWV6Chg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. Dezember 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p98PjtSfNWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rs5_gB582IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jCuroTbqBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojPTz4VAOMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MN3x-kAbgFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJK6yfx9AK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCkgYhtz64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IS8J4ex6Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYQJhkxB9JA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXTClRHYcmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_35pjq1XBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aK8a8fykNcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWmxxeNpAXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiTQzaCJfOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEl-wknieBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXjboPHILw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S565hk5T7SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCDiSzjlSpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqA5vlvelrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISiGtxsN5d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2U0uOpe6tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVw7eJ0vGfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RNASp7UtGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwfKZ-1jyiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBrMfaBAP3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65ARYmqvTBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was anderes 

Oder für die "älteren" Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Fans unter uns..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL7jwhWAU_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEHFGMwfqNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CES32EOxiyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TS9Dam9Gy8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WO-J5xLqXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=129kuDCQtHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcBjfBpgH8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3f2g4RMfhS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waSic1aPDoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2ZOBbVEs6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Zj9_g9IGcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uuy-YKrr0-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-bUUtW_OtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlLn0UicWrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liE88h5HsWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byNahoRWeZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wa8dZuHlF-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BilaShsQphM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3ArMUKYf_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUYrvavhE2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaYFiMEL_8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J51LPlP-s9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2IkpeeIE4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uk_wUT1CvWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm8ENQxj5gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YEZiDtnbdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0N9NOEindHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MA2JdmA_eVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dW2MmuA1nI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zp2ebg4XOXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMLLemUy334

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhG8zC4npsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKAGz4IFYxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachten für Wellensittiche Teil IV oder:
Christus kletterte dieses Jahr von seinem kahlen Baum herab...
Texte:
- Willam Kotzwinkle
- Lawrence Ferlinghetti
Musik (u.a.):
- Massive Attack
- Miranda Sex Garden
- Jo Lightning




// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: Weihnachten fuer Wellensittiche Teil IV [William Kotzwinkle / L. Ferlinghetti] by ~maikaeferlikoer | Mixcloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDt3u2Ev1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQnvHuzahP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOmHhKMpY24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNXmKiEqVx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFjjO_lhf9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0aAA0KnlGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2018)

*Mix-Mission 2018 - sunshine live*


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhJVbRYevuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFBbOHohwR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxFhwtwiw6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMoymZgHRew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgrywU-IJHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNaQ3gBJ0pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKQTWq6ZbTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysgS4P4uHdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir regnet es zwar aber es passt trotzdem: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-b3iU-INDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder doch lieber die Version von Dean Martin? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y74UPiaK7u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUEgK5Girxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsBDavwzoq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=is4NQkUN3AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osYEqv6IFpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JnfIa84TnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hFx5HYq6zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcGPedcPsOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

Katy Perry - Cozy Little Christmas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xpp_y2Os5Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6Qz68kfxuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U66ixhdbxEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e72uJ3vq2ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otna9Pe3jWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y82UimBZ964

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y3IWFLFHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgP6liQOozk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgLavPYUHTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tHAxxni8RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjQzJAKxTrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wr9_yDXxH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPpKCrIjaiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Dezember 2018)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9sMLSU-OtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6E3JT6opS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY1vH-_-GKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiBoWNo6xDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9BNoNFKCBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GPGVbpT4hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqtmeUdBKxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (28. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ro-RhinCaYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8DRen60X10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haECT-SerHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin ja sonst kein Helene Fischer Fan. Aber das Lied finde ich gut. Gerade wenn man feiert!


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1lfYh-aUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vS2lWkn4g9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNBjMRvOB5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8aHyQcB5oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwCLueRQh7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT1OKo1rT84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6IydWoyZ7Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpILTAn4UNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpNw7jYkbVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lPQZni7I18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f_YTbQzlik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjb0j9l1sz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqnm3yhCCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eF5iMLldBzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttdZjL5NWCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ja7FYU3DxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (6. Januar 2019)

Hier stand Mist ....sorry 


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqtmeUdBKxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArXkEjGvoLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsCBGsKSW4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsDGAM_ozFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Wba5Ajr28Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-kcWrCX9rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbbbark8k7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-fBYO9pOUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Btco27B-gp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GurkREc-q4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucfu9D8So_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Januar 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNeLUngb-Xg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kJdWJXxF3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CYRSIrFTYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rz0S88c-L80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10SUJT7zXCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNdSXHAu2QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtmmlOQnTXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HS2LD9gRQQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Markss1 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: now playing? Die Musikecke!*

bei mir läuft grade "November Rain" Guns N' Roses


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d19mKg8B6vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Januar 2019)

Now Playing im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaJLnSFNgWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(YouTube)
Das macht Spaß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgZ9bK5U_4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjdm5tJ5NiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzFI_C1nBTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Januar 2019)

ich kann zwar kein Russisch, Or what ever aber mit dem Video zusammen ist´s lustig.
Was machen die Russian Folk? lustig^^...ich versteh kein Wort^^
Die musik macht richtig gut gelaunt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbBU06irWT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wALbFfJ8s_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3VdbG6j-QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=St6ZzLMMVe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiJV0_RnTvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGyS_s-6Frg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (12. Januar 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8LTCr3BQW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJwcrlmrNAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

Durch Zufall auf YouTube entdeckt. Der Typ geht krass ab!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVLgBWXFR5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=on9TXY8kYyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2019)

Jetzt bin ich auch mit dem Babymetal Virus infiziert...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTEYUFgLveY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1jTGD2oEnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J08ZwySCoJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RT0uHn8RUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Wba5Ajr28Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FrOQC-zEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzNpt4c695Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugtyeaF28J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXWrjWDQh7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbokBTEBEOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Januar 2019)

Für auf'n weg, quasi zum mitnehmen! 
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/danilo_dexter/danilo-dexter-bockwurst-ins[/SOUNDCLOUD]

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/maincourserecs/aylen-divide-hot-box[/SOUNDCLOUD]

und ja - auch techno kann schön sein. 
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/technoisbeautiful/techno-is-beautiful-open-air-2016-platten-karton[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6URcZi0pU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52GhQD0fW8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3pQDMi4W-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cuLIoKAWkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlSFmotba2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISiGtxsN5d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (24. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bd_nROgQfPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BolGeBNPK1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ForceScout (25. Januar 2019)

Galantis - Runaway

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PN1EFs9XQoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Januar 2019)

YouTube

Chicago: The Cure: YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhYPEMI6rO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiTQzaCJfOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Januar 2019)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Chicago: The Cure: YouTube



sehr schön. Berlin 2002 - unglaubliches Konzert, über 3h! 

aber eigentlich war ich wegen der Latinas hier, herrlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mza8c6DcFxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxgoVY8ZIKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTCJ5hedcVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2596YYB4Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnRk0EPYlBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hocdpFotlpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xg9aQvjMS60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_u5iCHi0Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kgjkth6BRRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP_WRk-xV7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqGRVw3-D00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vh1C1VDlmmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfzIDdHql1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCXc6nml7ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UMwLxFNKS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPwhU6xOjd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8xbMW1ry8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_weSk0BonM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JQ0xnJyb0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch ohne Russisch kenntisse lustig^^


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2019)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/steffenbaumann/intheend[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (31. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM53sMNiv4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (31. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkBVY23SH0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkEXGgdqMz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaYFiMEL_8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwMyhL3buFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAgKUtBTefA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Instrumental





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uDNrOTYulU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJNlqeMM8Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0BT2s8F0EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQUeQOIlcDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTQbiNvZqaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs069dndIYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M4_Ommfvv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6XY8FkwLjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFyo8gmdakE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibU7J-TDoq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doJyzg7ejqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrJd059ibws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZMWKCgvaDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ38oIGdXv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yK0P1Bk8Cx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXBHCQYxwr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lh_h-KdbBrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzD_yyEcp0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Februar 2019)

Well, I could | lilly among clouds


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Yhyp-_hX2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eT9s5uGW8MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xn2wN3U-UhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxEXJMs8V-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CevxZvSJLk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wBUzubtRb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9k5cMvn8Fa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lw1eCOBiVl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWd0WAyrclk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3oAt3mBEKRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqnC54vbUbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (14. Februar 2019)

*best band ever, originalz, shut up and listen, the cap is dead, Valentinstag (:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goNYaDWIk6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhwRunMCNAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Februar 2019)

g'scheidn drive für'n Tag wünsch ich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iRSVrDAaB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uR46m8ZpNDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eetZDP80P_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wgbJ6qj34g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




haha, einer geht noch. kannte ich noch nicht, aber gerade mal das neue album in den player geschoben. herrlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-TLLpT61aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sein neustes Album ist aber auch ein Kracher. Schade, dass er wohl aufhören will. :-/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nV-sgcSsjLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7uE-bW5mD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsCBGsKSW4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTOVzuJmd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDBcpbbYjXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKQXVGF2M2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PspeCLZ5RWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViP87WipSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79gc7IAaBNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UMwLxFNKS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjlSiASsUIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Februar 2019)

°HYpNoTiZe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsuXbYQW4_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weil einfach zu gut ist, hier die ganze session:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwZ7FN7Tqo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzA-V0YN3QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FF1mh1wqFwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLoYIBEZEfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0r1AJMK79g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEAcN1ELbvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMIjWyp9_TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--UABwqW9Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEJ2b6IaGWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QN9kWrRpbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRkc08_dR-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Februar 2019)

Freunde der gepflegten musikalischen Unterhaltung, ich habe da was für euch. Zwar nicht ganz "now", aber ab 22:30 Uhr @ARD:

Udo Lindenberg – Volle Fahr... - Musiksendungen im Ersten - ARD | Das Erste


> *Mit Udo Lindenberg, Maria Furtwängler, Jan Delay, Andreas Bourani, Gentleman, Marteria, Alice Copper, Angus & Julias Stone und anderen*
> 
> Der Film lebt von seiner ungewöhnlichen Erzählweise. In Parallelmontage wird die wochenlange Entstehung des außergewöhnlichen Konzertes in der Hamburger Kulturfabrik (im Anschluss an diese Dokumentation), sowie eine (imaginäre) Schiffsreise mit den musikalischen Gästen des Konzertes erzählt.



Besagtes (sehr tolles Akustik)Konzert dann ab 23:15:
Udo Lindenberg – Live vom ... - Sendungs A bis Z - ARD | Das Erste

Viel Spaß!


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsTFVdcpLrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GI7LrSHYaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcqO0zkyQRo:22

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4koh06RlpLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B13iJJdrbZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTPoB6fNTaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNcb8mL_LAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzD_yyEcp0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wuschiknuff (24. Februar 2019)

Natalie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bESGLojNYSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MiaekG1Q0UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Februar 2019)

sehr nice, *MetallSimon*!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OLEyOYC6P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCjhgiVnYDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhtcTgpY6jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dpO9U6qs00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YziHGlCFONo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hj9n_i91tKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jq5cAJuUjAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rEioCi2U9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2019)

hammer stimmchen & performance!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD72LbIk02M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p67XI-CLTOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayZkFekv8PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30kAX4gMbfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87y6oP3sRFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_P3uwRiimo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRbg1uEglEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeDqeWtUH9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCk4Og_W_Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1G9D8A4Fiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h5LdT_hiWGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dR7xBj0bDD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agallah (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32xjb6TiL3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--UABwqW9Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wsfm67VE32Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Februar 2019)

//MiTTAGsScHLEiFE 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkmDSTd1NUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-x59ON5Q88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mobild (27. Februar 2019)

Nico Santos - Oh Hello! how you’ve been?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJbqplkBBv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2019)

R.i.P, Andy...
Andy Anderson ist tot: "The Cure"-Drummer mit 68 an Krebs gestorben - SPIEGEL ONLINE





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGMc6KHHYnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_voh9WFbsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4LDxWlveKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z752hzudXiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oA1bBmxwrUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZ6qlnLDq00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vucEwLHm_VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KOpDF4DxEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjb0j9l1sz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56HSPQHSqEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkexYGe1bFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (1. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-V46NFCtaJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12kcpP-8jfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXBHCQYxwr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahpIirW0svY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. März 2019)

Jade Bird, auf dem Weg nach ganz oben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqmXJZDeQbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOjZp6oHd5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Perle, welche bei mir immer eine ganz eigene, seltsame Stimmung zu erzeugen weiß ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8qWbowzwZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vr0I0aYdtFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WOYnv59Bi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3bWR_aLlas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quote "Didn't know Kane from Command & Conquer could sing so well! Wow!﻿"
+1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NotAnExit (4. März 2019)

Machs gut, Keith! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Machs gut, Keith!



Was ist hier nur los?. 
Andy Anderson (The Cure, Iggy Pop), Doug Sandom (The Who), Stephan Ellis (Survivor) und nun Keith.... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIMVbL1rq5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. März 2019)

Da schließe ich mich doch mal mit einem seiner Solo-Werke an...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_VgKuIMG9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2019)

R.I.P. Keith Flint! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJvT6ruolA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPGL-MVkwmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSUIygIaS_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (4. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7EX53D3B9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lol 11 Jahre und erst 8K Aufrufe... das sagt mal wieder alles! Ich hasse euch (fast) alle!  
Nur Spaß...aber echt mal... null Inhalt die Generation Faceschrott, alles nur Nachgeklicke, Gaga, Schattenreiter, kein Geschmack, keine Farbe...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ug9mDoK2hDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JN0KNJc4_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11yewfkUSQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwYLa3j0qvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfiISFiozg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMMz2VwbhVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJvT6ruolA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViF9Ivx5yz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_XH4du6BvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTVzkftwYgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZ6qlnLDq00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TL0EoXdpOqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGxfT00NZl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAyFwCUk5WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNsSf-f8qHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1E4bUA25eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrAL6djB_SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89w-L3aICj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBzoAQd1ma8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POynBt57VdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7p5PK3dmVQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FFTQRmsK0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aahViYznVTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9h3jRaZyB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGDGdRIxvd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3bfa3DZ8JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hU7c0w4d1sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6TI6uNeaEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Artikel 13 - Gema weg ey!

*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTidn2dBYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2019)

Rihanna - Russian Roulette





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBmwFFL2ITw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdB8Hp12hZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2019)

Rihanna - Rude Boy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkiePbpFFHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HBU9g0y0GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ovdm2yX4MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmlTvS2XRHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B5WJ9WCX-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMMvVHyiwu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hx_m7Y9nGtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kbjBrAhs8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtkM4d8zqQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfBvelx6zhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvQTTA9raJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFdH4Mu5zE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBTjeDxUu7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SF58Lsvqg5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7lmKpiyZJmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BYmbb3wdHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0pMG7wyu4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxcQnnKG-KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2019)

Rihanna - Hard





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq8xvks5UDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYBM5XTltwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGx6K90TmCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hly_ozSu2oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zd-h01o7LtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgW0BSuy5kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ts7vNBMuS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haP98uhvKTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJ7J0SwK8fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8syGlAMTKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjpoqFm1yrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2019)

Rihanna - Te Amo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tRIL6j85pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ro0FW9Qt-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nEzfa43VF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orL-w2QBiN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Davon bekomm ich immer Pipi in den Augen!


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2019)

Rihanna - Rockstar 101





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzCOLcnBgjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnLB_AO4_wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qFhSWA9Cz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSoBZP_vUDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0Kv6vxZwL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCGD9dT12C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YF1R0hc5Q2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. März 2019)

Da das _richtige_ Video ziemlicher Schrott ist, hier mal das Lyric-Video: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEDhGX-UTeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp43OdtAAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bva8SDmWiHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fZqDb1OpjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNApcyzaY60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZuwiGo3hS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Z33CwdtUIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMsrARxzIGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbNlMtqrYS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQSmfR1_SVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=co6WMzDOh1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLoYIBEZEfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrkEDe6Ljqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rk_sAHh9s08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaIZWjItReI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-He2QzY9rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K096sx5whTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uhWJATdXMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aT1ihZrokjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ChWhEYpVC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMgT6bsajd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJtB55MaoD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R6WIbx8ysE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEBXuhqVSws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhl-Cs1-sG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcxSeBcfT3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cH2guTTyX8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmDJ-6VUDEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjvVNyBTSP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyTVyCp7xrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmC4q-siuEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASwge9wc-eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R36CixkIaIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



* INU-Edit: Ich habs mal direkt eingebunden. *


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8_8ArIjndA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqAvFx3NxUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

Headrash:

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTdPuAm2Zi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

@Plasmadampfer: Verlink doch bitte so die Videos das man sie gleich sehen kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPoiv0sZ4s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XBZUz4C6kqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EHpozHn-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

Krich ich nicht hin, müsste ich inne Browser Seetings rumpulen.

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vLtgr2Gj0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1NrQYXjLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGVZOLV9SPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

YouTube


YouTube

YouTube

YouTube



Hey Joe: YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlwqOVnXuc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66PPq3oFVec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weRHyjj34ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. März 2019)

Ein Liter Mexikaner, Endspiel bei RN& Gundi in der Playlist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s3e4bsK7ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQa7SvVCdZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcSSM7m1VVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PspeCLZ5RWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqOiIOIM6Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. März 2019)

Sorry Plasmadampfer, aber wer klickt auf die ganzen "Youtube"-Links? Das einbinden hat imo nichts mit irgendwelchen Browser-Einstellungen zu tun.
Einfach übern Antwort-Fenster das Filmschnipsel-Symbol anklicken, YT-Link rein, feddich! 
Mobil mit Tapatalk o.ä. isses natürlich was anderes. 

======================================





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ft97bSfS7x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muerte92 (18. März 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iShgPvZAPHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

Reynman - derdim var


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DN3wiY7pWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. März 2019)

geht. 
°... aber bitte wieder runterfahren jetze





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fr1SsOcry0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLt2nKe_lm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNsSf-f8qHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QRf-bz-5rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQN8D4QRC5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4RU8Sb3VPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJc_JFF30CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zhMaiv2LXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQYBLE6dX9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFcK7E6hNvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPJcaYMeW4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43StenRTlSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkqX8BHENkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JZ60PQuzik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2O2Jzb8no0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKH9aOaOOEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMvVDUmrTVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDueP746Dg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXmKPNthZZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbYo5cie70A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHVlnoQvQb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTuTsqCo4uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2ZW_94DyYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkVvG4QTO9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2019)

Thematisch gerade minimal zuu passend
YouTube


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKTzO0ZGJK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBCLsnxNd4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsTFVdcpLrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (24. März 2019)

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (24. März 2019)

YouTube

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTJ1xxYwHSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdimxemJ9EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4f03lAPHva0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UISscdaTwxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eys8JRUfnho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5xJ0SF2vic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiItGE3eAyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MsChXH5W3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVHKp6ffURY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Th1mSUCVycs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cE1psVNPlx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0c7rHhesfzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVVui3kp_ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (27. März 2019)

Jefferson Airplane : Surrealistic Pillow Album CD

Example :YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wK4xs5klaUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qj0eCoc0ii4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUqWw5Vx42g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=EA1WWJFmAxw


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5B8HRA09aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (27. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGMeCIKM2zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man mal bedenkt dass das 93 raus kam...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3W6i5uDlOlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=15&v=UjIasSAurB0


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_w83v4b7-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (28. März 2019)

Vor 20min veröffentlicht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeQM1c-XCDc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngB7JSSWvRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRvQNlIfKUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGasGjmIUy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-88XXzUAFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJJIS64k_LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKc2G4N6q7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMoXON7k--c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H24S0nym-pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_-MWKy0jCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbxH5S9_A3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2019)

Heute Abend vermutlich live sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXxvEnku2Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YEEBCSComdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gF2kl7K-sP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgW0BSuy5kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Könnte man gut für einen Film verwenden. Geiler Track.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ts7vNBMuS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YtHDkbgF6AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWGNA3u4-Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDetfpEmGNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8-k8EDZ504

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Wba5Ajr28Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA56eGTsJMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bESGLojNYSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHL5Cp8DMGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1TcDHrkQYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wF_mBGTrkcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpuVqF2EXZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMR45cZbvDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M26WD4CidnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2019)

Tretti - Adriano
YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVNPV5V6O24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_rG47vgGTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (1. April 2019)

Damals Anfang bis Mitte der 90er, als es noch richtig gute deutsche  Bands gab. Fleischmann, Eisenvater, Rinderwahnsinn ...die neue deutsche  Härte noch noch vor den überbewerteten Schlammstein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmNtNakbUOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oH2EZJWpGzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bJ_tR3hQJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awtY4NXKDkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Arctic Monkeys - Riot Van
YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsTFVdcpLrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. April 2019)

Lifer's Group

YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHsp85qwIps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmjzvaxB70Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7EPaaqectg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdqeVB2Lqrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weRHyjj34ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9KEu65eCfFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCxVuhNJJik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1OsKJW51HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyO42MxwcjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDYlkrsB4bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (5. April 2019)

James Brown is Dead L.A. Style:

YouTube


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4nmArSDL88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPKa9IXo6ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WrSy9W9sLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2019)

Placebo schrieb:


> Vor 20min veröffentlicht
> 
> Rammstein - Deutschland



Ziemlich geil, wie die mit dem Teaser dazu kurz vor der Vö die ganzen dummquatscher haben auflaufen lassen! 
Dicker Song & Starkes Video!

Aber, weshalb ich eigentlich hier bin...
neulich, hier in Dresden:
DJ Tanith, fast 60(!) quasi  auch 'n bissel wie Musikgeschichte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kVJWgmb1IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: ich hörs mir gerade nochmal an... schon auch ziemlich fett. 
& akkuschonend für unterwegs:

ElectroZid w/ TANITH - 30 Jahre Techno Spezial by MenschensKind | Menschens Kind | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLyglSePWNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2019)

bin heut quasi n bissel elektrisch aufgeladen. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkzTRo-Ext4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OR5-m2rMGEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5a7lzPPc1xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cls2sD-Wb74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (6. April 2019)

Marque Club London 1972 YouTube


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. April 2019)

psssst....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiUwRXMF1zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (7. April 2019)

Martin Scorsese & Rythm Genie : YouTube

GuitarCAM, Ron Wood von The Faces: YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDEA6cJk21U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (7. April 2019)

Oklahoma: YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swTNdImPU18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ro4jp7ixpZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ls5KgrR8r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZieCw0nLQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBpnJ16v84U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zljb386lMu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubOGVhlHmW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. April 2019)

Maike Rosa Vogel. Reißt mich immer wieder komplett um, die Frau. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LnaJNikdUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fliIOEyDsGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. April 2019)

Gerade endeckt, Orchester trifft 90s Dance:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHdbmEGyyNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B3zIhU4X4O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43StenRTlSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. April 2019)

kein Musikvideo, aber dennoch auch musik mit plus:

Wildes Herz - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. April 2019)

Alhamdulillah! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-_DixllA14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49zga3j91i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctHXFvgSLbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDLAzft0bbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSJhKv1ZGIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naU7hiRhQvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJuO-SIW8Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FLHuxndWOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFqu_UdNW_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRUa-fG0rUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxGEVIvSFeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjdm5tJ5NiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H4l4-SxC0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wf421JsG004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOHtRoJLiFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgYoTH2dpbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAIX2vISe3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. April 2019)

°schon wieder keine musik. allerdings...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWM2K2XXqZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SbA7dQCH2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byFdFFgTnCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fS8Wf1EzS_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFW91xwQFXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNjQXmoxiQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAx6mYeC6pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKZ8vuKecoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp4VEV1fyjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. April 2019)

geil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32nAjOOjQSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DL4ch9Wyg3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58TexsppsSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5F2ypnLQUrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MntbN1DdEP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUvlNhi6Lrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XaS93WMRQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKyfohLjAt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (13. April 2019)

YouTube

Full Set: YouTube


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxZG5PCoa4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. April 2019)

sind zombie-coverversionen grad angesagt oder wie?
ich find die ja (vor allem auch "technisch") ziemlich nice:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQYtj8Uwybs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber eigentlich mag ichs momentan eher was rauer; wenn auch nicht mit weniger herz...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_y-TQIEjlfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ooch wenn weihnachten lange rum is... auch ne hammer nummer. wer hätte DAS gedacht!?:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFLExwIQKto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[und: tät mich echt interessieren, wie Madame heutzutage dazu steht!]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YinYm4mbpvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1WeuuV06Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMxJgBoosU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoW4Vw4XGAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ea6RwXBTKnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3QPVDbkOuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiHdr4rWG98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7e_WFeixSyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcseSPDpslg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2019)

Fantasticher Cover  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ElRd4SWRKp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUf8Ho60Zjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmAXSVtMdbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVD5iqAcIbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bastian123f (16. April 2019)

Ich kann nicht genug von dem Song haben 

Die haben es einfach wieder verdammt gut hinbekommen.

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sp77usK-B0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. April 2019)

Hui, das geht ab. 

Wer ungeduldig ist, geht auf 29:40. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Umir2aXUIk:1778

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pc2BXCEeJMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDACorIaxNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tomsxi (18. April 2019)

Lil Nas X - Old Town Road (feat. Billy Ray Cyrus)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeVJguP_T40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1k8craCGpgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. April 2019)

YouTube

Notre Dame ist nicht die beste Orgel, YouTube

YouTube


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AeASfNhttF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. April 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7m7njvwB-Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMxJgBoosU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XI1DD_vJuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud9kx1-I5F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3JSbOt7CLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. April 2019)

Zur Feier des Tages quasi. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WeYsTmIzjkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DOamgay6Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## YuT666 (20. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNdC_3LR2AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (20. April 2019)

Joan Baez -Best Off CD

Example : YouTube


----------



## Lotto (21. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1coEIN7safI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i97OkCXwotE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7kjilpR8X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1uQ4Vb6yeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. April 2019)

mOi!n





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwXqVEC8UPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvOD6xecph4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyNutrRgnSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3JSbOt7CLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ro4jp7ixpZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=li91V6m_OR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XlWK3I_JCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QcMhOFAVzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMO3YNoNyTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18QukmVZGLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSJqlYry4l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1_B-IKEufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_BLi76JPqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2019)

*Sabaton - Bismarck (Offical Music Video) / 6:09 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVWEb-At8yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rFoGVkZ29w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgNmZqTOHcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5TnPjOd_To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyNutrRgnSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYAJopwEYv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. April 2019)

!¡!Playlist!¡!

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJ7J0SwK8fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xpp_y2Os5Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNEt68DD14Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbsqG_R3ySE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFkzRNyygfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XM8iKElUkXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNfUuMxZlH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=482tDopNzoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otna9Pe3jWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-u6qdeaPoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c5yPIQ3LQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slvwRr_m06s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FgDles4xq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pfgcbtg7Lw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXBHCQYxwr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxGLPVvNjvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr4gKVsqh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oV38y2EPhlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## derGronf (28. April 2019)

Salty Dog - Flogging Molly


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afrGiaxOorc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oukd3Gm79Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0NfI2NeDHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbI4A_Eg9B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQUeQOIlcDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2S24-y0Ij3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFto_NgmFGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0arriExb1qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PoYEOy4Zl_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iY6Yhc2WiCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpoIxKkJ1G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6pEJXtUFQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNXSHrhJekU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2019)

DEBORAH DE LUCA live @ INPUT Barcellona 22.02.19 by deborahdelucadj | deborah de luca | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Le5Z8CjIzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Mai 2019)

Freaks! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ySG0pfrYLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6KL4_fxYT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOYVk_Tb4n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was für ein sommer!


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLsVGwNWOA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8hmiVMNgII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sESdK70aCsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-69izECa-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrgl9z3grKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6onWKxii50g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Mai 2019)

Deborah Deluca live @ HALCYON San Francisco 2018 by deborahdelucadj | deborah de luca | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZJFsL4qQwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVDXbaSO4B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg6LtqvkvnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (3. Mai 2019)

YouTube

YouTube


Grit ausm Osten Böttcher


YouTube

Julian Assange geht es in Texas gut, Hochverrat, da sind die Richter strikt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x1RcVrGjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Mai 2019)

*"May the fourth be with you!"* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUJCyOsNPaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XI1DD_vJuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Mai 2019)

Die Tanzen schon echt geil, vorallem der part ab 35sec




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLY-VBTqxO8:36

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRWMB4veO5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dj2Hw5E7PHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMZ_ljwVcA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WXH6CyOoow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Mai 2019)

Komisch, gefällt mir besser als das Original.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7RwDnZI7Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3f2g4RMfhS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j9EgplLPWVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vG8dEUdxSs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgdOs5-3VWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dU5Nj5LVJGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=db94lyKYOcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8-ItRoHJM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJcn6kbn84g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRvQNlIfKUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_oJf54ZoRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaJ2UHiTa0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VL5A4H8QJH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=482tDopNzoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. Mai 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtL9MXDVFF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=St6ZzLMMVe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xP8G-LwWNn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL9kaJZw8iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dg5y6Q2crXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxgelwqe8-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7RwDnZI7Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SbA7dQCH2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ppm5_AGtbTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4ujW3oe_BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Mai 2019)

Bisher meine Platte 2019!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r6ikITRKXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlEuo9aR7Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FENROFZd9nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RijB8wnJCN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCS2eHVfVi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZCT_O9-wv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewJSlltPRGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXbK7ypyB4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tl6u2NASUzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Sänger "Marian Gold" ist in unserer Stadt geboren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag26sZnH4e8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2019)

Erinnert mich Mega an Mass Effect 2! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVfudARjk0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wL8GjSeo3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEPCA1Xtw9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJgkkYX-QYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NQoYlOzh_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CoGDjtBtVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_F9qyUp5dpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGNsD-dTW_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BU-EVLryGxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38BnAJTrC3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mT3Yb5swtjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QhnaMHHAYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L4h8jt0sKMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYu36vlps60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wKshh4PLNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e97cQYWt314

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_DhzIdgTGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gwdT9IKb9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Mai 2019)

YouTube

YouTube


Jungleland:

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6fepfwrfT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wA7GpaAh3d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xb4niRyV1-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpDEWqCyMlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bf_7JDb8bls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnDzqvxqEKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38BnAJTrC3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbU3zdAgiX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb_uy5M2fGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8x9SM8ZBao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cH2guTTyX8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0ffXI1kBvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-S4RMu4rwEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-nAJN2MKqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVMvART9kb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9kYABN90Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

Geballte Ladung Trash-Metal vom feinsten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BuBVK_8QgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H4l4-SxC0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOV5WwnDNS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jw7yk8hm_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-WMxr2B2H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6ZtHrWiSAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7B8NhYam7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kq4OtRsdXls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4e4bAsQ4r30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOOebk_dKFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Uvk4TgQWzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=482tDopNzoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud7mYAI4Vtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbI4A_Eg9B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DPomaw9Sl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUV0shPbvvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkK2ZgZk2tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alle kiefern, keine Tannen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjwWjx7Cw8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4U232MuTG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4xpiwT2q9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dn58UW97Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcx-Qzjmm5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4h3F6pb0CNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9uSPf9WDbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Gzz--UhR1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (31. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aY22hUPuXCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y55lFH6i4PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (31. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWv1omK47sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VmQ6KDLKeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OV5_LQArLa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdwZV4Y95Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZFA5JZPEfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (3. Juni 2019)

Ach war das Geil gestern.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbNr_JWUUI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXTClRHYcmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdJ5CPhenjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAmMcBQavKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VF9-b2A610

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## max310kc (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hifmnRMxJGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=le0BLAEO93g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlSFmotba2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhbvUiYROpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHmH1xQ2Pf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZFS3YxJ8Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2019)

Ah, definitiv Teil des Soundtracks meiner Jugend 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hm7vnOC4hoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=372436tJiaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FafT6m4uQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DRCGcuByQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Juni 2019)

hahaha, wie geil!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVlPjlmCh4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c5yPIQ3LQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7nCDrf90V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Azd6ex0ml0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkbpfPmqqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFkzRNyygfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r6ikITRKXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpATBBRajP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALdivljP7fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-rv2BQa2OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPTBaPZz27M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hC8CH0Z3L54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRYFKcMa_Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDwms-9hdKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKNMMRI57yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGVZOLV9SPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iw17c70uJes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpNw7jYkbVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3oAt3mBEKRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvdLovAaYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNYlNmWfnxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWEc7hcTPoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p-lDYPR2P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7-q1WRaKNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-m5o3rQeaHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFH5JgyZK1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-0sUuGufmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HydvceA1PAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPwZaQfoIbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUp331hY9d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcPm5Rn36Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L2WektK2ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cerbero (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pc6RfFRT7hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQaehcfXvK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gl9GtO_vQxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34CZjsEI1yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfHKgcTaU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZQZZf_R434

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0EyfBlqc1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsFEsc1mSWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WprFRbFjcQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6f593X6rv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iY6Yhc2WiCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9kYABN90Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnqj31VPNoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9l4oVTK_F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxMD6k34Do8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKWW1fYqoJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjXUBG15eZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-PZJVFyhXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-n3sUWR4FV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxrHCeCS9g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud6sU3AclT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8W5U2tIFQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoUwMizzBQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9lAIvLosyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBp6YrtfFLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UMwLxFNKS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JRXkfpEOJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vsm6aGHjtYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUmIiWLoEuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3bq01HtfCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dtpv_GJjk0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBHNgV6_znU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNlh9YORHF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VCqAjYO3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-Wzt0rmRXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-pRqzuY9cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOEi12DsKL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fat Truckers - Superbike


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3kWAAQqV7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juni 2019)

na das waren mir noch zeiten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZ8RbmpG0PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2GlKk08xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvLm14-zDM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn2-b_opVTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Hxz6qJi-9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1LkiYKwnAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2019)

ey, bei dem song komme ich seitdem ich den film kenne einfach nicht mehr davon los...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6cviEf7p10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPLV7lGbmT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kvqr366Op3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w88y36gNOgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAx6mYeC6pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxiqFV4Gf2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pav2f4b-1ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8C-DP18-6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOaxEa5ONJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp4VEV1fyjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMgVS2j05HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mae5Ght8iBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HeXG1yZYis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHdbmEGyyNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q93ETOLN74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBzpiSLgefQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWLkgGZpJWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CewnQfx7lZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVDcNKHthV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0N1yY937qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBz8YmzLZws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSKqKzojfzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kt07BI2Uvks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kJdWJXxF3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajdsKVDoyfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9vOg9mer40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqADKixOvQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gyyz1zAWYT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1ITbJpAE5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZD8HKVKneI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNgcYGgtf8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQ6FUKpQYMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NDjt4FzFWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tm8LGxTLtQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1JgIg38QBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUNHSWJUq8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T79PJVIUnEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gm5QScEDhc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgD0pYbbIAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juni 2019)

au weia youtube. mucke aufgedreht, dass man beim duschen auch schön was hört und dann knallt einem der algorithmus SOWAS rein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWv7JM_VEa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aaaalter, was war das denn!?
danach dann zum glück wieder was witziges!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGu-0XhTtVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsokA0_Mwp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXndkQqosPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AcidAcid (23. Juni 2019)

*The Kumba Mela Experiment ‎– East Of The River Ganges |  Dub, Tribal, Ambient | 2001*

Heute würde ich euch gerne dieses schöne Album näher bringen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BINxYcimv5E


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLWGlq_2qbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIKqgE4BwAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIH7mDcoJjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=utwDIt_xoTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eU5HPgCAyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXbK7ypyB4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBrwPRcd8vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14iHRpk9qvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2BQQkoj3i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (26. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOHydvpOAhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8FxwSGNBZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtLqmWt2h2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVD5iqAcIbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vz0v3D71zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-V8kYT1pvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kg47BeCINo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZsCIom9gkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymNFyxvIdaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV8erYgYfw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UvBX3REqSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XC-HspEa2vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_IStluCaV9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2rQzv8OWEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DOamgay6Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVq_Gua4wsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hx8TW6sYys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgc_LRjlbTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhJh5_6MuCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPUZwriSX4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzcnw0W8mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aJvIFK9-xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbkOZTSvrHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZY9oYSSjFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyOcIbRRkiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pr3x7tS__dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch schon wieder 17 Jahre alt, das "Untouchables"-Album. Die Zeit vergeht... war als 15/16-Jähriger mein ständiger Begleiter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKo4x2gjJPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTafqwrlcDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRTbRV4cQkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3wxyN3z9PL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ro4jp7ixpZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SucBpQiwYZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gH856RHHyes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88dLLDrVOwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7f2wg1pqQDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pk3A_QSINI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDMe2KEwBac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fSPMezUj9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZjfyfNAIAcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KETKYklCgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xb9xcuFbKOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKvQHjGmW2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNFglDcW7dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpDKdNeXhJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N-EMumuHhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqWhh_UVm9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41z3FqQ5V2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDhM54nV3js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdserZX7Bns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wG_R5n9yIPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUioIn8rPPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCPpyXtC560

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



& heute abend seh ich sie endlich mal wieder live. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBzfiQMi1mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TwdMtVV8j5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CF-c1K3WWg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6tlV8rkYqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOz2cvHDDJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27rLyV1fmSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbjbz1aX3TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfM0PpXMAFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXblqtzy_tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmisXDtaF_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJeSsECPsbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjb0j9l1sz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQRWIa0zlic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6ZtHrWiSAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yByP88jUQH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VteuWD_dIdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Freaks!

[ All Them Witches ]


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNowU63PF5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcVYLGblzek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbtcHk_roX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqAOB143KqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNYlNmWfnxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CWXjk40yWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2i7ppYRLmeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTiPgs2VoqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Dptnufi8Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=civgUOommC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjOAA18z9uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b76kjd5nvMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4rqxqy7IBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2Oh66VTg9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDwOQMQSP0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0d27679i-X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ_v2wkBt3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vs6zXpTz2hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ys8WhumFsBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5biigbhN2dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Puhhh, bestimmt 12 Jahre nicht mehr gehört. Wenn ich mich aufraffen kann, schaue ich sie mir nächstes Wochenende auf dem Refuse live an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2019)

so, hiermit erkläre ich die *mittagspause* als *beendet*! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nU1VfYYKMDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhIsAZO5gl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2019)

ich geh jetz raus, mir ne Wurst grillen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLX4NYrW1bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjVyy84s5JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRCQmNMOqUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5GilsrWyh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j34juXrJWqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcxSeBcfT3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhZEba0SWNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Danke Klimaanlage


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI-8JDpO2os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySo-HSdSxYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DDEl7JnWvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (24. Juli 2019)

Rene Bourgeois - Jeden Tag ein Set Podcast
Rene Bourgeois - Jeden Tag ein Set Podcast 020 by Jeden Tag Ein Set | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUFOOlwhjb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BRv9wGf5pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i41qWJ6QjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Aus der neuen Vodafone Werbung





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN0cp6xvGaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZXjm7QW7GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bb8WQ2DZc4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BD0zXruEgKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0AX81gv5aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrwZYTqMky0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0AX81gv5aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2019)

Sie wiederholen sich, Mr. Xaphyr. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TbGSb1ggm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... eine Übersetzung wäre [nach wie vor] toll - kann jemand?


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7J6_YCLj5zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOWM9ao38lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTSitlFXEX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2019)

Geil, die Typen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRnEVzpgQnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die aber auch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yymx5L4A8gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3FMNyZllps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcg5ME9jgiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUGrBl21dXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYJHGV3n0to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaSf-ddZxB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cMzWeV4Xf9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juli 2019)

traumhaft schön!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dv6ERkkaifk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=av4MNAfU6Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vefhY2RfM_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCwPpX27MHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXblqtzy_tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fc3-hwX7lOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cegdR0GiJl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWSPItDCOkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FklUAoZ6KxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvFSWQmBUCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wMMcCkRAsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (30. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z06gUeqUpeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNlWLtZMvko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (31. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trZFU0nB7JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5LcaCd8DLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dustyjerk (31. Juli 2019)

Quasi immer aktuell: Musikprofil von dustyjerk | Last.fm

Aktuell läuft: Circle Takes The Square - North Star, Inverted


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L80-6klL0Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hr64MxYpgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CxuyY7vMDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Salvggj9bMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLObYOvHYHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mpmy8WAME6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich hoffe, ihr könnt es sehen und hören.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InqJ_5hL_yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuxBhIUxOAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaSf-ddZxB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWBbIyREJjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. August 2019)

Wenn man nachts wegen der Hitze nicht schlafen kann und ziellos bei Youtube rumklickt..dann wird man Nyango Star Fan 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZShA_a-5r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 2:45...die Schildkröte is cool und halt der moschende Apfel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAwCcBMQBrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5haVuvLEC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDNmw31UrzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KO3l6qNA2Q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atc8RAtl-Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XI1DD_vJuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15ftc0FeCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7p4xOswgyd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTe48zK5Y_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQZJnb0nCYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6UBtYsdD1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN0cp6xvGaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Moment mein Ohrwurm. Liegt auch daran das die Vodafone Werbung oft gezeigt wird.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NGGD--Vpik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqOnioU8mC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IK6eLTNV1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMuhax-XCew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2Uvnl21FMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcOhve70AOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tymWpEU8wpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBbRSq4W_1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeVJguP_T40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EA-MIYY1bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l39d9DJtPyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkb3OZPwtFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_6IjeprfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (7. August 2019)

Blink 182: Going Away To College!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BOHpjIZyx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRIcqxPjbQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TcTjb9Uw34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyS4Wduyux8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vJ__T1QGmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2z76CtAFEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss die Band dringend mal wieder live sehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npa8qUNEIFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sil1l5gHvYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQDEXqcGlNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYE-uJYCbGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Scubaman (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7DfQMPmJRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XGUF-yHKW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=re1FbLsTj-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wbfdz7PozRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (9. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCPD_icbLmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich das als Standard für eine Ü30-Party setze, sollte ich eventuell auch mal zu sowas hingehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zh0ofad8UEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6WxMR-iOkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXoRoLdXnvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBZ5SLJmfdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEMt3qViMjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=As8x9xqdCtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBQNIP4zFP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PP-qKp6mPUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pr3x7tS__dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. August 2019)

na, ich lache lieber noch ein bissel. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzmRYfB-yqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBc7X8gMPwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlBZeid0wy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcACvjXuclA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ohz--KRzoQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (13. August 2019)

Human League - Things that dreams are made of ( TIGA remix )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTxSOHbjYq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5FEu-1hb8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6KNZIdD0_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4XKG1Y5sM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSQLLgXVdOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKTNrEysAhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWDzTvjoDn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORs5-C6Mf5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X69NaSUdzzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlBGXhHlLS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxl2r6GuL2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjelIssAltY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9vpeZN4O5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_2D8Eo15wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWILExgA5GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (16. August 2019)

Angerfist&Stereotype -  Primal Instict

YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (16. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AbHTHrYGD5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UUYjd2rjsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Z8WIlaPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1KsFiPJIRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=el5ewJxBASo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-FB1_5pQNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verstehe ich zwar nichts von. Aber finde ich gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOz6Tgy9riI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7I0vkKy504U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLV4_xaYynY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkLWS8yEXTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBPK_oXeJgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQidsbSjL-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=civgUOommC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaABiixesRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vH1poPSIvOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgeTM42xA1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



humppa till we die!


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkTyQ0kgmzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXipCT2eSwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKsDu2qfnIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5JNeIyzgKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jI7kzQgo9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1N5j2VLS48s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-0H4HOATOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. August 2019)

Ellie Goulding & Juice WRLD - Hate Me


----------



## T'PAU (21. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_UuTM_yQNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMJdGTOoNaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEFvbNEXB5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkI7LaJ7ncQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZZ-3p3DDV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1_9ZLrOgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (22. August 2019)

Radio, ein Kanadischer Hardrock/Metal Sender
 Im Moment läuft: Slayer - War Zone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2gfBRIQ2GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNxOuquQfzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqQuihD0hoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5GhFL0OWq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxgelwqe8-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCg2BoKiuOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGfkPCZYfFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4rZE_J1beA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSlSaGcc0QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpsDsS3KFN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ha7YRNAuuzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbH1KBjzndo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20190919 (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1FVrkHOHAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCgFZMLico0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal was zum bevorstehenden Es Kapitel 2 Start.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn-6eOxnEMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zt3hEznbuuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNhDq1Q4ai0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mxhk5twB7DA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQ3d2C7j0U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLubS6QOMsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjCoKslQOEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXTClRHYcmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (30. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtiuMnhP3Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHEoMpMvz7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrSM2sHA-bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNcb8mL_LAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (31. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-famXHt_2JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCCiwPEdEpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfIH9q7PuEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTinut1aZIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hv8kSWyIKsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thoast3 (1. September 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jU6iP0WLsU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSThrKGn9EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvoV2Lfk7Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m65QTeKRWNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-8g_EoCb7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrz8NuALuj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbD_kBJc_gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (3. September 2019)

YouTube

von Alt nach jung:

#2: YouTube

jung:

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Scubaman (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ClCaPmAA7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHhD4PD75zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTp-PPy2-wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRPok904bTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppkXdOJkqkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leSnRg-Vlxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKMxB2VDg5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0KpfrJE4zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (6. September 2019)

Knocked Loose - and still I wander south


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14iHRpk9qvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZTH3pWjbtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXHbPyYxuoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpsUOOfb-vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WprmdlbbgGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. September 2019)

E.O.C. höchst offiziell bei youtube, dass man das noch erleben darf. beste deutschsprachige band für immer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1vsP6EQjvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijRuiBH-PLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXMJXaHg9c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0azMOJ-h_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5m7E9W0u3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (7. September 2019)

HAIM - Valentine

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZzBd41NuZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eh8eb_ACLl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bKWQJj_dOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2VBmHOYpV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvpJdX79TEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6ULvPFPLIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvNfCb3P1gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLEhh_XpJ-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu3mWWAgkaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0oXgbCkShY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20190919 (10. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llBaip0fkBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OguHIyNNblM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (10. September 2019)

Blood Command - Cult Drugs


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiGJXIaZtzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t03Nh0hyBY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZH2NAWNoEko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (12. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMrqlo_L-gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Alt, aber ist ja nicht mehr lang... und bitte nur mit aufgesetztem Aluhut anschauen.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RNASp7UtGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucIv-sMta7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZTv5FCs3hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg8VmWVNjUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0fk5L1ifbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mega!


----------



## Xaphyr (14. September 2019)

*Die beiden Videos sind zusammenhängend zu verstehen:
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZLguQ-8w3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xy5KAHD2uak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. September 2019)

Bin darauf nur dank Youtubes Algorithmus gestoßen (wunderschöne Instrumentalmusik (zum Teil mit Backing Vocals):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrisCsNzOlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qImCjQ4K988

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XNJqvXsl2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yM277f18TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvUQcnfwUUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhS8JKP_JQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZTv5FCs3hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjF1rmSV1dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsrvmNtWU4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJzoBmVPeYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZr-VTULYQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMHgHqdamKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbDQYdln1UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCYaALgW80c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLn88Cva3vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kO8fTk6oKQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlEuo9aR7Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cg5UkIv9P6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d8SzG4FPyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tymWpEU8wpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPwZaQfoIbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9sTNkH58Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfJQ6yveYH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLubS6QOMsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mv1XUyRqcGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtD_GUvu-wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUKbzNt0viA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUouPA2H_0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYM6UF39vGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu3mWWAgkaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDACorIaxNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LofXZ0j3XtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9cWljzkMWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKvagNrhWuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88sARuFu-tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (22. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QozVBCRhSyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC8Wq9J7N9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMCbJB4yNXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLwQyPoPrv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxZtjOsEGRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwthw9Sy_RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCjhgiVnYDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=101&v=hJMUewVpB5Y


https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLDC3KoMsRyPzQNHhvLunEOxbc8RlDrhwV&v=_lK4cX5xGiQ​


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCPVLjrHDTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlxSYt9MBC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0W-ltdZusjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. September 2019)

Hellfire (Sega Megadrive):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjJajUxdn0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wings of War (Gynoug) (Sega Megadrive):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wj9lpAlpJlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIAZ8unRm2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7Dg6gVLRTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_WHGV5bejk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtJPC1KIl60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuMlv7hmrFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjxUQmhtRgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il2loQI2apQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (25. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbhCPt6PZIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZUysqemMmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xF8eL-13EBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTeXBTStek0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (26. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ukmjBSQY-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqvvaY2LvuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Z3QDBsQTsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xulKi6Yyt9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (27. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRKNw477onU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2FvK54LWCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQRHrco73g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVPx4zalkiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ouc3Rz9mHOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (1. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fS7bw0DwHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRbg1uEglEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL9kaJZw8iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqZfLmq6bxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcdbdLDYxUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bczvKRhycA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG7KHBDfF-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the_villaiNs (2. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHHvEksC7oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUKsUtHx4QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiOjK992bPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7PF-rrxsxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06J5KGmct14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ns-fQRnm9sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the_villaiNs (5. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zajzb4IQwPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=be7iNHw8QoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3oAt3mBEKRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyfauqmL1DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlgiWBCbCJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (6. Oktober 2019)

Curtis Mayfield : Roots Album CD

YouTube


----------



## kero81 (6. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWvKvOViM3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLTGs4fqxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkKrUz45icE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ob7vObnFUJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4RjJKxsamQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjDN3CO-OdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HnYWmgSZdlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aroKEZu7aCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3CSdSBrdYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMJ7pxqk5d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ob7vObnFUJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Q-vUZV_xks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQaehcfXvK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVaTVwLupZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_36fjL5Z84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDHgXqGo5t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kiht__2ke-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpm_kITevv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzKkl64rRbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWZ4ZkB7tI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIUCcIL59wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BA3hPMhXnkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRN1r5qZNmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCCDvIthFfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vuh1-jDi7Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7HFYxOiN1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyrowWnlNnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w71N7MX9HcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVDC6kPCkWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCFTL4IO6t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1IKnWDecwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcOVK_6L3lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFRwNYPsHwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQsSOkc0j3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNTIOZ3jJJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2dJ6sVZtA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYr96YYEaZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AgH1zQBmv1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h297vLkHijQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VddfDsrVdcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KN6ngThqMEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKkndcGUCZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCOrtJMQmVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwzFA-Y4qOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVITzItaHgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdVnr2-azHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmraiHm_0fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwnTA4UhLCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-oU2xlViRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Hihge6FFVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHyY55CHjMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hk_oxkmrn8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvpidgZYb00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgBQg3MB34w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9sTNkH58Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaSf-ddZxB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awapgbtvyIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3WdLtpWM_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DoXQKJ42Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9VAzJi5jyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZNGHDNnvjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oqxQmXJQh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyx_Pb62n8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggE3OwlPIYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVqgI5HY3js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_E_TGwBjbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCuhuePlP8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VenNcnqeAgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wdmHCk9xO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFr8SdOS5ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTuP0N8GDJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y69nZWqsCy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EefPcht54c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCcw2vx1Q24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aAbOgdbTbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SFzIeFLmCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Aj9_8t1eQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BmX4lZQPoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNHigw3VvFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w34vnz_LEX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_1-oylPHjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMG1BXo8Asg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKMxB2VDg5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ck2cDBB4SUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvdLovAaYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opus_Dei (19. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEsbA8EBbos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War in Berlin auf Konzert, ist schon sehenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If9VmBlp82c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_0oCxfL9cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J55Jz8WBSbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXsvCIvDN4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sv7J-hqwTF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpeRShWMdYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6R3-VWDXYa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSv3Oez4O-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgzyeutXeJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bastian123f (21. Oktober 2019)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2I2mK_3_ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3RYMoLynho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXCh9OhDiCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sp7Bi_udKnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68I0jI9dbqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S71_vIMQ0YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwRL1LNVTLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1G-9WUgptY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DuK5qqggUic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9v6iCt8Nk2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-sD5Xy2N-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6XY8FkwLjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA1Jdbkz3D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJL-lCzEXgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr0dpONUKsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h6vVuZ9ZxKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qbRHY1l0vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6SV-5rm2Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLGWQfK-6DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFacWGBJ_cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztWEla-S9nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opus_Dei (26. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gs8EdlomUzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bo16OGF8Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbPl9_5Yd8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_OzssihJHfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kindheitserinnerungen!


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncihjaeMEsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snsTmi9N9Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fM6dNfnvj98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCZuYS-9qaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFzT67Agjzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8PeYcD4diA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich wünsche euch allen einen tollen Wochenstart!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68I0jI9dbqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUr7EGjw0g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4dCFyqAiV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAsvjVx-Mg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUNt_jaNoMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BM-vGXxZcUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-W05lNjztM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmtbg5b7_Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxQt4JqlSOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EM4vblG6BVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-w2m-TeLi6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucVUEmjKsko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaJ2UHiTa0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDkfXCMDzZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m47mJVUJqrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass! Sabine Hossenfelder macht sogar Musikvideos.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YODCM26JXOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOUtsybozjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6WxMR-iOkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3y3WfpLQx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBsbMXBXrVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AKPaq0IaDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSThrKGn9EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87by1DjfxLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmFfj6paxJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aU-dKoFZT0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdEupVsL07E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYC9BLJ46vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol87N0nxfVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3cU182bGfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKBe8TOd91Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rplLDt1Dhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWSPItDCOkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ub-k33cRlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAr41cycWIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAyoHqFiGE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqTAQD7j76g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIV3czRMEpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvLm14-zDM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnFxooyiNAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. November 2019)

Lions Law

YouTube


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jeMuwrqyU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6UTjj1news

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8_8ArIjndA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5kL-KFG8tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrJd059ibws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euFLFegEuUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3s1B-aVc6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0hyYWKXF0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiHdr4rWG98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSKqKzojfzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hx_m7Y9nGtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRSiUOcd6V0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OD-GGUIsXSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z752hzudXiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRY1NG1P_kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojykx7jJv9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCBASt507WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmvZlYsbXRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9epO3tJT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SFzIeFLmCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsNaALbbo7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWaUzfpekCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLS2RKB2Nyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cq3ndvO5itg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2019)

Noch zwei Tage, dann is endlich wieder Wochenende! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56MOXhSzQcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SZXJrZcxLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ob7vObnFUJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Yhyp-_hX2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXmzZc3Omc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kvqr366Op3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq4tyDRhU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0hyYWKXF0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wieder so ein komisches Video aber das Lied ist geil.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

wie geil! nächstes jahr mal wieder auf tour durch dschörmänie!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANtXzbj-v1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjfM6MV7ba4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

tingelingeling. einfach mega nice, die typen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrO_tgu3A48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-EvFAx0OsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjHM-QAm0U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3d1KQYKwq_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QCG9QrH60g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6_Emf8FcNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyUoU-JZ5G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdHf_ZeE8vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ウェブブラウザ:Kinza - 国産で軽い・使いやすいWeb Browser


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqIZgnmFcmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k621ij6yt5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pz5jCx-4Bg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzTAY2oevWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_usHxkjrLyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AlXfbVpDUdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44aFSYMkDwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYOJ4KzRikk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHEW-73oR68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 10jpr (9. November 2019)

YouTube
Panthergie & Latentek - In Shadow (Music Video)

Das Video ist sehr gut


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8jW6Si9VTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znoNzgwrLpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3mSb6IGCZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0u22gLqxGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kgjkth6BRRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0YlbAISCQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe Anweisung bekommen, mein Russisch zu verbessern. Das scheint mir der unterhaltsamste Weg zu sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQAT5qdG8tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocbud8ilgok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. November 2019)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder das Album Century Child von Nightwish

unter anderem mit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uiiw0-ZW1DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmqQZ8ZLrAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (14. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pS77XZKuto0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQSYo_pC-QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO1rMeYnOmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahq4blDfU5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtoaNZGVuVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6SMcB8XKh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xdt58T366xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btfA-gyTEZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwssQliXzcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cE0Y0QMu6Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6RWLYkAY3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucIv-sMta7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsxaoXHe9Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

Stimmungsbild:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_JqKXvenaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucVUEmjKsko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cehLiGxguQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fp4CR2HcHLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meqE3SgHO3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5al0HmR4to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GFs8KC6c-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSLUTRqeAho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. November 2019)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gSv9y57S190

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iXJzrFDAVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7j6OI9TxqzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8zXY_G639U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIxsPBbZ_b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ClCpfeIELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoH7n2RDS_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_7oA5inWdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GFs8KC6c-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpm_kITevv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SFFRaIUisY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFjHsvXtI70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. November 2019)

Endlich mal a Phantom of the Opera mit Floor Jansen, aber interessanterweise nicht mit Nightwish.

Ich finde die Floor-Henk-Aufnahme aber ebenbürtig mit der Tarja-Marco-Fassung. Vor allem wenn der klassiche Phantom-Sänger, dann zum Schluss noch eine aggressive Stimmlage ausprobiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plCScjvDOJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. November 2019)

Was für ne Stimme





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OumZnDaQINo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ_v2wkBt3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p32b5nNq1zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRL3G-VpYQw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgvlV5RkYQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IP-DbQsI1Q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2019)

Freue mich auf das Konzert, nächstes Jahr 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ndRIYkgHKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_9ag4XauWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okoIuFXIBl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. November 2019)

Annette Olzen - Ex-Sängerin von Nightwish hat ja offensichtlich auch wieder Ihren Platz gefunden in einer neuen Band und bringt mit dieser bereits Ihr 2. Album raus. Musikalisch hört sich nicht schlecht, ABER das Cover... Muss sowas sein?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAFrby15y2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeOxKwCKCow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rl3ELiPXFRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY_tWTBEoV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dustyjerk (21. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnjpq5q_Jo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie großartig ist das denn bitte?! Kann's kaum erwarten wenn die Platte in den nächsten Tagen ankommt.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6I3kgbBp6PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L80-6klL0Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2019)

Video: Die Toten Hosen - Alles ohn... - Musiksendungen im Ersten - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npa8qUNEIFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85aYiex6FFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (22. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jM2u-I6I2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpNng2ir5wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7C6anb0mWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNPrIBilu2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbnr_3fgLFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNPrIBilu2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCjMZMxNr-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvsfwAPbWXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp_eipTU7VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TL9pCd26Fbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elGqNnN9JNk:166

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2019)

YouTube


----------



## eminAevoLI (24. November 2019)

_Ich mag alte Musik, von Gabber bis zu Millenium Hardcore.

Aber Elstak ist auch heute noch ganz gut  mal meine Systeme nix sprechen German auf 55 Party in die Wohnung um 2 Fruh 

YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=552EBvrmeak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyF5qpYh1-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ClCpfeIELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p64X_5GX0J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ElORM9O-0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14-HuDAa7vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWTMCs7gVok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Nmb_dvUOiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


weiß jemand, wo das herkommt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGOGybrdxfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WljmTUSFuZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzXdyPqRVqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vD9cKKxl5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQYYRg99OUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ndRIYkgHKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASKb-u4Vt5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iDfvoqOhD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XP3pSLi2z14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. November 2019)

Keine Ahnung, wie ich da gelandet bin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtxF5vULqoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ud3lI6rXj6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTb6xkKCscM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fglfnPrfLvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SmodDU5m4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFUIFw7jdIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6X_noLIf4sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uDNrOTYulU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYixCk4tkig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSticker (29. November 2019)

Mamamoo - Universe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IVIhlefAhzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upbGSTHQf1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (29. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtjDzZRo_ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BuD5pSYuqEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torianator (30. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOl7H8SwJQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhK2ev_O-pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tNBL5OMeuno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Dezember 2019)

Und wieder einer weniger...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6y4KauSE5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwZKyjbZifg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtkM4d8zqQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZBlqcbpmxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z5Vz4SGCso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2wXo-cBvRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLC2GIQ8ias

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELtpTBf-pMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJf4CJErios

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (3. Dezember 2019)

*1492: Conquest Of Paradise - Vangelis*​

​Der Film 1492 – Die Eroberung des Paradieses wurde 1992 veröffentlicht. Regie führte Ridley Scott, das Drehbuch stammt von Roselyne Bosch. Der Film selbst war nicht besonders erfolgreich, die Filmmusik dafür umsomehr. Allerdings erst nachdem Henry Maske zum WM-Kampf 1994 _Conquest Of Paradise_ beim Einmarsch in den Ring spielen ließ.

Der Text wurde von Guy Protheroe in einer Kunstsprache geschrieben. Er hat also keinen Inhalt, klingt aber gut und harmoniert hervorragend mit der Musik von Vangelis.
Die Single-Auskopplung stand 1995 in Deutschland 11 Wochen auf Platz 1 der Charts.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTilJu2Wp78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Unt8tZPq5C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​​​*Anhänge:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dateigröße:106,4 KBAufrufe:233


Zuletzt bearbeitet: 24 Mai 2019​


----------



## pedi (4. Dezember 2019)

YouTube
treibend erdiger bluesrock wie er sein muss.
kein weichspülerzeugs wie heute üblich im radio und tv.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Z8WIlaPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yew9L0Xjm_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuzPuxQjS2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AO43p2Wqc08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkbbd3fhcMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWTz7730D7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ClCpfeIELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HpwUTJsI3xI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a748-dgSB10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9MT82RwdeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5b05xJ9LO64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B81K2qKF-1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ay_BkRuv-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EApMitnsXgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-u4X0t7wZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-ofns1RgGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRgUpRx1wE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y33G71HbBVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2mTRWH2ZRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EppiUJ0kgpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l482T0yNkeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G44nfxdKs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo9aLUC2g7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54HwzkB7MH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2QH0bPQUtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FktrieX9h6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QtjdDiMLVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojKx4vTnRw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLJH8wLiiUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LHGY33cFiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fus5O8SxUoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mafip6Am99c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dHYnWRjU3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZzV10ooco8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmecKAAdHmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKfF_dD7uD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wL8GjSeo3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiwqRSCWw2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30bv915bDtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFZ5rGUuSw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6IniB_PcRGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (10. Dezember 2019)

*(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction - Rolling Stones*

​Das Lied wurde 1965 von Mick Jagger und Keith Richards geschrieben. Es kam sowohl in Deutschland, Großbritannien und den USA auf Platz 1 in den Single-Charts.

Besetzung 

Gesang: Mick Jagger
Gitarre: Keith Richards, Brian Jones
Schlagzeug: Charlie Watts
Bass: Bill Wyman





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZ8GZ3PFVGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrIPxlFzDi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0mHJmUddzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (10. Dezember 2019)

*A Horse With No Name – America

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das von Dewey Bunnell komponierte Lied wurde 1971 aufgenommen und im Jänner 1972 in den USA veröffentlicht, in Europa bereits Ende 1971. Obwohl der Text eigentlich banal ist, geht der Song doch sehr ins Ohr, zumindest bei mir!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tm4BrZjY_Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRmvNMUEFZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpSdePGgVyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbokBTEBEOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSUIygIaS_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Dezember 2019)

*R.I.P. Marie!* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCC_b5WHLX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Naf5uJYGoiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StZcUAPRRac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qbRHY1l0vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZBbMbWgzxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwT9G6t-SKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc4AdrA7QdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAQQUDbuudY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (11. Dezember 2019)

*Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf*​​
Der Song wurde von Mars Bonfire (Dennis Edmonton) geschrieben und 1968 von der Band Steppenwolf aufgenommen. In den US-Charts erreichte die Single Rang 2, in Deutschland Platz 20.
Einen enormen Bekanntheitsgrad erlangte die Band, als "Born To Be Wild" im Road Movie Easy Rider gespielt wurde.

Gesang: John Kay (Joachim Fritz Krauledat)
Keyboard: Goldy McJohn
Gitarre: Michael Monarch
Bassgitarre: Nick St. Nicholas (Klaus Karl Kassbaum)
Schlagzeug: Jerry Edmonton





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMbATaj7Il8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sONL6QUMR9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7Ol-YDS4Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYwbGaSurCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmlgQGah1SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtMGoU9NcMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lb_x_7S9vjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dds98na4T00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jq9r4-xvunk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (12. Dezember 2019)

*After Dark*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Band Tito & Tarantula wurde 1992 vom Sänger und Gitarristen Tito Larriva, dem Gitarristen Peter Atanasoff sowie dem Schlagzeuger Johnny Hernandez gegründet. Durch ihre Bekanntschaft mit dem Regisseur Robert Rodriguez kamen sie zu einem Auftritt in From Dusk Till Dawn. Sie steuerten zwei Titeln zum Soundtrack bei. Besonders bekannt wurde After Dark, was nicht zum geringen Teil durch den Schlangentanz von Salma Hayek ermöglicht wurde. Das ist Erotik pur!
Die Nummer wurde sowohl als Single (1996) als auch auf dem Album Tarantism (1997) veröffentlicht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxxSYNZ9Q64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U7aF6h_iwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ay_BkRuv-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TySMK1w-V_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNPrIBilu2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5tMEuhBWx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (12. Dezember 2019)

*Always Look on the Bright Side of Life - Monty Python

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Song stammt aus dem 1979 gedrehten Film _Monty Python's Life of Brian_. Geschrieben wurde er von Eric Idle. Es gab auch eine Single davon, die jedoch eher mäßigen Erfolg hatte, ebenso die Neuauflage 1988. Um 1990 fanden Fans von Sheffield Wednesday Gefallen an dem Lied. Dies kam dem BBC-DJ Simon Mayo zu Ohren, welcher es in seiner Früstückssendung spielte. Das veranlasste Virgin zu einer Wiederauflage der Single im September 1991.

Mitglieder

Graham Chapman †
John Cleese
Terry Gilliam
Eric Idle
Terry Jones
Michael Palin

Chart-Platzierungen 1991

AT - 2
BE - 35
DE – 3
IRL – 1
NO – 5
CH – 3
UK – 3

Während des Falkland-Krieges 1982 wurde der Zerstörer HMS _Sheffield_ von einer Exocetcruise missile getroffen und musste aufgegeben werden. Während die Mannschaft auf ihre Evakuierung wartete, ließ Lieutenant Carrington-Wood sie "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" singen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJUhlRoBL8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bm8UWmXCMAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMU804-bjQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (12. Dezember 2019)

*An American Trilogy - Micky Newbury*​​​
„An American Trilogy“ ist ein Medley aus drei Bürgerkriegshymnen: Dixie, Battle Hymn of the Republic und All My Trials. Es wurde auch von Elvis Presley gesungen. Obwohl es gar nicht mal schlecht klingt, das Original von Micky Newbury ist unübertroffen. Das Lied erschien 1970 auf der LP "Frisco Mabel Joy".
Es gibt auch CD-Versionen der LP in Boxsets mit weiteren Alben von Newbury.
Man bekommt zwar "Frisco Mabel Joy" auch noch als Einzel-CD, die kostet aber mehr als die Boxsets.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAlnYJXmO2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpXJhSOnkhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHdbmEGyyNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GvI6stp4BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOHEe2txc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (13. Dezember 2019)

*Another Brick In The Wall (Part II) - Pink Floyd​

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Nummer besteht insgesamt aus drei Teilen und stammt aus dem Album The Wall, veröffentlicht 1979. Part 2 wurde auch als Single publiziert und wurde, unterstützt durch das Video mit den marschierenden Hämmern, zum Welthit.

In den Single-Charts wurde in Österreich, Deutschland, der Schweiz, Großbritannien und den USA jeweils der 1. Rang erreicht.

Bandmitglieder

David Gilmour - Gesang, Gitarre
Nick Mason - Schlagzeug
Roger Waters - Gesang, Bass
Richard Wright - Gesang, Keyboard






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DXocljc268

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrxX9TBj2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQlByoPdG6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kM5adh7Uktc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DpH-icPpl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTQz1ABtzek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (14. Dezember 2019)

*Apache - The Shadows, Bert Weedon*​​
Für Gitarren-Fans (aber nicht nur für diese) ist diese Melodie ein Genuss.
Die Idee dazu kam Jerry Lordan angeblich 1959, als er im Kino den gleichnamigen Western mit Burt Lancaster und Charles Bronson sah.
Aufgenommen wurde das Stück im Mai 1960 von Bert Weedon. Lordan gefiel diese Fassung allerdings nicht, weshalb sie zunächst nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
Im Juni 1960 entstand die Aufnahme mit den Shadows in den Abbey Road Studios.

Leadgitarre: Hank Marvin
Rhythmusgitarre: Bruce Welch
Bassgitarre: Jet Harris
Schlagzeug: Tony Meehan

Fast zeitgleich wurde im Juli die Originalversion von Bert Weedon veröffentlicht, blieb aber ziemlich erfolglos. Die Shadowsversion belegte hingegen fünf Wochen lang den ersten Platz in den britischen Charts. Die Nummer erreichte Platin-Status.

Coverversion von den Shadows





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoN6AKPGkBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhIs1k8yuPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Originalversion von Bert Weedon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTtEPmorY2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBWFofJSm-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (14. Dezember 2019)

*Ave Maria - Franz Schubert 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​
Das Lied Ave Maria gibt es in vielen verschidenen Kompositionen und Texten.
Walter Scott veröffentlichte 1810 sein Gedicht "The Lady of the Lake". Adam Storck übersetzte es ins Deutsche. Franz Schubert vertonte davon eine Auswahl von sieben Liedern, darunter Ellens Gesang 3 - Hymne an die Jungfrau. Es wird oft als Schuberts Ave Maria bezeichnet. Ellens dritter Gesang – Wikipedia

Einige Jahre später entstand die Version von Bach/Gounod. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ave_Maria_(Bach/Gounod)


Barbara Bonney





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzXt3bRcWG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Maja Fluri





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUDPRLU5Dl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OT0yoo9B2Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLubS6QOMsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvDogoFw4B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (14. Dezember 2019)

*Azzurro - Adriano Celentano​

*​Der Song wurde von Paolo Conte und Michele Virano nach einem Text von Vito Pallavicini komponiert. Die Single wurde erstmals 1968 veröffentlicht und Celentano war damit vier Wochen auf Platz 1 der italienischen Hitparade. In Österreich wurde ebenfalls Rang 1 erreicht, und in Deutschland immerhin noch Platz 6.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQrLhvyEdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXuGxvHIfDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48_d2OiCVUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## T'PAU (14. Dezember 2019)

*R.I.P. Bodo Staiger* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ul-A8RIQ2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZLIWoUbcyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmeUuoxyt_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUtMHL_TeaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngfaDHBJRYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uk0aQcoKf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3RhFhX3DGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgFvXLbJMSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (18. Dezember 2019)

*Ein bisschen Frieden - Nicole*​​
Dieses Lied gefällt mir besonders gut. Es hat einen Text der etwas aussagt, eine eingängige Melodie und eine bezaubernde Interpretin. Viele haben es auf eine Schnulze reduziert, ohne sich wirklich mit dem Inhalt zu befassen. Komposition und Text stammen von Ralph Siegel und Bernd Meinunger. In Deutschland, Österreich, Schweden, Norwegen, den Niederlanden und der Schweiz erreichte das Stück jeweils den 1. Rang der Hitparaden. In Großbritannien kam die englische Fassung "A Little Peace" ebenfalls auf den 1. Platz.

Als Nicole 1982 damit den Song-Contest gewann, befand ich mich mit anderen Kameraden auf einem 2200 Meter hohen Bergzug in Syrien, und wir waren bis zur Dachkante eingeschneit. Wir hatten guten Empfang via Satellit, und waren gerührt von Nicole und ihrer Darbietung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9S3YMmIFdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJDxnWFqpiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​Text

Wie eine Blume am Winterbeginn,
so wie ein Feuer im eisigen Wind,
wie eine Puppe, die keiner mehr mag,
fühl ich mich an manchem Tag.

Dann seh ich die Wolken, die über uns sind,
und höre die Schreie der Vögel im Wind.
Ich singe aus Angst vor dem Dunkeln mein Lied,
und hoffe, dass nichts geschieht.

Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bißsschen Sonne
für diese Erde, auf der wir wohnen.
Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Freude,
ein bisschen Wärme, das wünsch ich mir.

Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Träumen
und dass die Menschen nicht so oft weinen.
Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Liebe,
dass ich die Hoffnung nie mehr verlier'.

Ich weiß, meine Lieder, die ändern nicht viel,
ich bin nur ein Mädchen, das sagt, was es fühlt.
Allein bin ich hilflos, ein Vogel im Wind,
der spürt, daß der Sturm beginnt.

Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Sonne
für diese Erde, auf der wir wohnen.
Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Freude,
ein bisschen Wärme, das wünsch ich mir.

Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Träumen
und dass die Menchen nicht so oft weinen.
Ein bisschen Frieden, ein bisschen Liebe,
dass ich die Hoffnung nie mehr verlier' .

Sing mit mir ein kleines Lied,
dass die Welt im Frieden lebt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InRMwptcgAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJvcN41H3Is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rAV-uLqmkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMCc_yDrehk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFkuNcuAEQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDt3u2Ev1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPOTEs_yTJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2019)

*>>> sunshine live Mix Mission 2019 <<<  *

Vom 20.12.19 bis 03.01.20!


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t99KH0TR-J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQXLpSl26q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojC0mg2hJCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PM70hBp2Fjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57WwWg9PD74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhGuAJUumHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (23. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hktHI4fGydE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Dezember 2019)

// Weihnachten für Wellensittiche Teil IV
 oder:
 Christus kletterte dieses Jahr von seinem kahlen Baum herab

 Texte:
 - Willam Kotzwinkle (u.a. E.T. - Der Außerirdische)
 - Lawrence Ferlinghetti (u.a. A coney Island of the Mind)
 Musik (u.a.):
 - Massive Attack
 - Miranda Sex Garden
 - Jo Lightning


// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: Weihnachten fuer Wellensittiche Teil IV [William Kotzwinkle / L. Ferlinghetti] by ~maikaeferlikoer | Mixcloud

 Besinnliche Feiertage wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Dezember 2019)

*Danke Jatari, ich schliesse mich dem gerne an: Dir und deinen lieben und euch allen anderen eine wunderbare Weihnachtszeit!
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqFdgJJrzNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TY67ezlrOwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc4AdrA7QdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=is4NQkUN3AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjydOI4MEIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2019)

*Merry X-Mas an alle! *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGSEjTXJ7Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHiRhNTJNec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (24. Dezember 2019)

*Es wird Nacht Senorita – Udo Jürgens

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines meiner Lieblingslieder von Udo Jürgens ist „Es wird Nacht Senorita“. Ich finde den humorigen Text sehr amüsant. ​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRpyiZokl-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Text

Es wird Nacht, Senorita, und ich hab' kein Quartier.
Nimm' mich mit in dein Häuschen, ich will gar nichts von dir!
Etwas Ruhe, vielleicht; ich bin müde vom Wandern,
Und ich bin außerdem nicht so schlecht wie die andern!


Es wird Nacht, Senorita, sei nicht grausam zu mir!
Nimm' mich mit in dein Bettchen, ich will gar nichts von dir!
Einen Kuß nur, vielleicht; ich bin müde vom Wandern,
Doch ich küsse auch dann nicht so schlecht wie die andern!


Es wir Nacht, Senorita, siehst du nicht, wie ich frier'?
Drück' mich fest an dein Herzchen, ich will gar nichts von dir!
Etwas Liebe, vielleicht; ich bin müde vom Wandern,
Doch ich lieb' dich auch dann nicht so schlecht wie die andern!


Single-Chartplatzierungen 1969

AT – 4
DE - 6​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Dezember 2019)

Genialer Song, geniales Album!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNvpOl7ukGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3TmAWIY_4ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoDZHtC2KjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVIbCvfkO3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (27. Dezember 2019)

*
Baby Come Back – The Equals

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Baby Come Back hatten die Equals ihren größten Hit. Die Erstveröffentlichung erfolgte 1966.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5AcigKiu_Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuVsJKZ3NqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​
Bandmitglieder

Dervin Gordon
Lincoln Gordon
Pat Lloyd
John Hall
Eddy Grant

Single-Charts 1967/68

DE - 11
BE – 1
IR – 2
NL – 6
NO – 4
UK - 1
US - 30


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RXJwQHAufA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04F4xlWSFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xO2Wahuqak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBrf8MQvFVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKcjZSh5xs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ovhp5r5asPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fZqDb1OpjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eJX_fBpOIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkl2hiTHUrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGV8xCkpXjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2019)

ZZ Top- World of Swirl

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCjqj6wlFao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBzoAQd1ma8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8UR2TFUp8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPudE8nDog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YH6rd3z9ZCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TWCyGA4hlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfBdGT4dn4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_cg9AhaDxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBzDKW3y2rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kp75vmIovxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DyIIS-jCpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGJCGaFugH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDKwCvD56kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rz47GDv_wt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (31. Dezember 2019)

*Bad Moon Rising - CCR

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


John Fogerty schrieb den 1969 veröffentlichten Song für seine Band Creedance Clearwater Revival. In den Billboard Hot 100 Charts wurde Platz 2 erreicht, in den UK Single Charts sogar Rang 1. In Österreich und Deutschland wurde die 8. Position erreicht.

Band-Mitglieder 

John Fogerty - Gesang, Leadgitarre
Tom Fogerty (bis 1971; † 1990) - Rhythmusgitarre
Doug Clifford - Schlagzeug
Stu Cook - E-Bass, Keyboard





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6iRNVwslM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.













​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j4tsGWdarHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2019)

"Why does it hurt when my heart misses the beat?" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hLSAXwCCFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLdGBDg-WAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUO5qhpD2pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqH34jNQVGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJg8DlOnjYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4L_yCwFD6Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIUtob1EdcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGJuMBdaqIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHbYAUs9JCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBCntJHLanI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (1. Januar 2020)

*Ballroom Blitz - The Sweet

*​Mike Chapman und Nicky Chinn schrieben einige der erfolgreichsten Nummern für Sweet. Darunter das 1973 veröffentlichte Ballroom Blitz.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Tz6XAMPDS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​Bandmitglieder

Brian Connolly – Gesang
Andy Scott – Gitarre
Steve Priest – Bass
Mick Tucker - Schlagzeug

Höchste Platzierungen in den Single-Charts

DE – 1
AT – 5
CH – 3
UK – 2
US - 5


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxtmC1--5Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKNMMRI57yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nbokg0KM-n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TDN1FgMyQwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7yqW64Dx7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-WP6POdTgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNYcviXK4rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP_WRk-xV7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EugpuiJFfKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TIPjyLFUBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHLZavx4EtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRmbCIAz4c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKWOQDbSD8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Januar 2020)

Ist zwar "nur" ne Coverband, aber ich würde mal sagen : Cover mehr als gelungen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-Tt-vXCRTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1xrNaTO1bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KGHu5_szC6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum erinnert mich dieser (21 Jahre alte) Track immer an einen gewissen Rob Hubbard? 
Ältere Gaming-Semester wissen wer gemeint ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KH0YubLMI7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_izvAbhExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrOe2h9RtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=booKP974B0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6fS2pSPWrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tJAdUahyTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Januar 2020)

ganz was ruhiges





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhbYMqGhuzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6v4Kw4uWV4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sQGwDeambg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (5. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtPL2YhK6h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjbNLVQ_Iwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS4Q-WWyl3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7-bj7idSok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_ucAP9tRB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hS9DoMxGanw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvYqJzH4G9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpbXXodcsX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpl0_XMdpBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfAtI1l8pCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njR5UBSryv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6fS2pSPWrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrFEXG5sC9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LIDRUTJXEko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Yqru5UXWGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PvuiLdKlgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GH9v8eIM_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htgr3pvBr-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhhYI8bdhfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. Januar 2020)

2020s Rock with 1980s Feeling




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUh5iyl0Pyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcGC0GdRYus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmOO5Y1wiIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgqDtU8BXf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtOYjCkHJak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Januar 2020)

Diese Stimme... Oh man. So genial. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmOO5Y1wiIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-CY9BZilTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (13. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aaOqUYG8Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jLK_dA-b-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41_svUt5_e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgIebIQLiiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jq5cAJuUjAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2020)

Kann sein dass ich das schonmal gepostet hab...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WD07ZsBGgIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (15. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3t2WkCudwfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClQcUyhoxTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNhhAEupU4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmiLzAn0oVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeEuvM74iAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5BxWMD8f_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VV7iXGIeMjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjA5t83IEQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZx89RXf5GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lS8XhqzXZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9jJufz9RNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_NStTkSRQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Januar 2020)

YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhDWqppzSSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDEZQxg2TSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVyt6khJjA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hKN1IbjPzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dh_VE1jvSCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0X0rWEW8sWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPhWR4d3FJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Januar 2020)

Musik aus Doom Patrol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDAKtqeZlGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iuxEBBRHcQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyglJkgYmWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Januar 2020)

Die Prinzessin ist wieder da!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vMwIYuPaJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruCl8X-xWPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1heFHnGB8zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNJ9pet2scY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6J2OlIpQgF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDmtOW8hd54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUGIocJK9Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7LZ3E6lzLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgfW7S6YvPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s-UeGOuYy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N646yLcun6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Januar 2020)

Ofra Haza - Shecharchoret


----------



## T'PAU (24. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NRXx6U8ABQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwtJUR4t8io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0NEpaPfDu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JelYhwbX3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a748-dgSB10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJ9sowt0LP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der unterbewerteten Songs des 3. Albums, evtl. weil er mit der Rapeinlage etwas aus der Reihe tanzt. Im Grunde geht es in diesem Song darum, dass das nicht das  wir uns nicht so sehr auf unser Ziel fokussieren sollten. Nicht das Ziel sondern der Weg ist wichtig.  Den Moment sollte man feiern.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Januar 2020)

Ich lebe in der falschen Zeit. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9IymGOG2vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kSvN1dQjxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sioip9Uc4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObW1V8G13nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Blue Öyster Cult - Don't fear the reaper



Eine phantastische Leadgitarre in der Mitte!

Mein derzeitiger Hit:  Genesis - In The Cage Medley/Afterglow - 1984:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_12_-jzqOlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Der tiefe Synthi fast am Ende - gradios.
Afterglow - ab 16:50.

Leider nur auf Laserdisk oder VHS erhältlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtYujyhvIyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3dezFzsNss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40L7oBOjg7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-ZplG81oZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Februar 2020)

Wie schön ist dieses Lied bitte? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1GFa6bzHUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrWDAaYoHs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aYm-HytJI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf0oXY4nDxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d749RT9kV_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCbAEkfXSDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjAhgd9K-8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDACorIaxNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXHAzrs1FBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol87N0nxfVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5Cz9DnjbzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXeAhQVzuVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru3gH27Fn6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4gPp_YA2hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9wF4tp-18M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aJTeQ8N44Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YttVe6v31Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE7fkVCODDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Februar 2020)

herrlich, nach so 'ner woche...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNpJVtvGFtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azoCDHWlz7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASKb-u4Vt5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvYqJzH4G9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzVI6zYLnMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCCDvIthFfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYM6UF39vGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjasJCoI6dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Februar 2020)

Brandneue Nightwish-Single





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LczGSoibRe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Überraschenderweise dreht sich die Single über die Smartphone- und Socialmediagesellschaft, inbesondere über die negativen Seiten, ein eher ungewöhnliches Thema für Metalsongs.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuixDro68c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6I3kgbBp6PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EppiUJ0kgpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Februar 2020)

//ATTENZIONE, OHRWuRM iNcOMiNG!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSWNWWREtsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



für nen lumpigen Dollar isser deine!
Texas Sun | Khruangbin​


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azoCDHWlz7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fgvXAuWIes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDnixSNlo9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMfht5eiYG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aa0eBa6wifo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmOO5Y1wiIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8httDjxJqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie wesentlich besser als die Versionen auf dem Album.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJJIS64k_LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtOoeDPc9uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojC0mg2hJCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jCuroTbqBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Februar 2020)

Oooh, yeah!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4FI0YIjo8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1IinQZG3Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csm6jilQwcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Februar 2020)

Noch 14 Tage zum Album Release (Night Fly Orchestra)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUh5iyl0Pyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdV44qxu1qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BP2jz7UCiig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoH7n2RDS_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYGcIaYOeNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2QxDxzMGa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCP7bCJxxm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmOpjIPAlkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a748-dgSB10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHxnm1-gVS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ_v2wkBt3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Februar 2020)

Als Hardstyle noch etwas taugte:

Showtek - The colour of the harder styles (Dub Mix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy5L97Obq1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsCBGsKSW4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVovq9TGBw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJ9usrpAPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MNdOCQYOL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmD2ecEU8lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQxlZyyy_8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yivNchK2B2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qg5Mi6qFrXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGwdMuPjTvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHbvX6wwHW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe den Götz! ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhjSzibOIH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Februar 2020)

Merve Özbey - Helal ettim


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J08ZwySCoJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rCzIwlX8Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (Synthwave)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odKM6pn6FJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (Synthrock)*

* noch 2 Wochen bis Album-Release


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMOn284URcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Februar 2020)

Merve Özbey - Gücüm yetmez


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8l3hj6r5p7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnDObwAvtTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEljMgQgKB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SFFRaIUisY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOD9VbE_XJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp4VEV1fyjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Februar 2020)

Weltklasse! Was für ein unglaublicher drive!
Wenn ich könnte, würde ich das 10x in der Stunde hören. 
[und achtet mal auf die Streicher! ]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSY6-eOVaTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





[/edit]
zuuugaaabeee! zuugabeee!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLrWz334-j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOYVk_Tb4n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJ05v1YoIZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ok, eins noch... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaZc1rRPZ2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... sie haben es aber auch mal so richtig drauf, klasse!​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2EDkv_dyeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5exvJxkucg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpHrvU1mKFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IVIhlefAhzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Februar 2020)

It's like pure magic.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsSwfoXUxlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azoCDHWlz7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQma6M1S1pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8QLQLnFaoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdEupVsL07E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOwb4cuE8lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvytvMgUpis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2Oh66VTg9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsSwfoXUxlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwBS6QGsH_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atc8RAtl-Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwTogmKwYWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0tRMGd6wlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PO9Nah0REg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBdTYXnS6To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7A0zyiXDZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsKpazeA5L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sioip9Uc4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMIsGPRK1vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYgfAq6ttYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAmuEnePHHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcWWr5RGVqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2JFDaHH3mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5xudUXJGZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJHCnhxyuZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtkGxormq2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luVpsM3YAgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNi5X2NUbZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xbt30UnzRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdadVGppxoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß nicht wie lange ich die Melodie schon nicht mehr gehört habe, aber ich weiß das Sie mir bekannt vor kommt.  

 1:43 Ohrwurm-Start


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y41uBqI0WSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psTQwXbfkr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5jEbG2v4FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rkpG4XApJ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2020)

> Weiß nicht wie lange ich die Melodie schon nicht mehr gehört habe, aber ich weiß das Sie mir bekannt vor kommt.


Ab  2:13 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8JEm4d6Wu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rNELTZO0QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWHpIP1-kUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1J-mKnWAS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRarsWWGnXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Großartiges Cover eines Klassikers


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (3. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEoMC7czIxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxCTQGzVkVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaQcnnM2a70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2XdmyBtCRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oenSvM3z-kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIiZFpOQnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kl1hgXfX5-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dustyjerk (4. März 2020)

BRUTUS - War

Echt krass, wie viel Energie die mit nur 3 Personen rüber bringen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBRYSlKDlws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmqysSJOsQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. März 2020)

Großartiger Doom 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWzS1zUJfmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3127PFHJIII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbFLDxe4clo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TMETa77dUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nb6elpHk9-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXCSG6AMpQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhfFOqat5N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tNHLpTDqXu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. März 2020)

Fear Factory


----------



## Xaphyr (7. März 2020)

Fear Factory?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_OHJxN9C1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na geeehhh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ld3Cj_aNrlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SX-_-4yBFIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. März 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Fear Factory?


Genau.
Obsolete habe ich nie wirklich gehört. I am more into that Demanufacture kinda thing.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0Q7yaDqLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fkc6TYIxNls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12gOzF0QbB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqkjYKUXERQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-0Oect0nVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fo_vn_Ilsu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwVjTlTdIDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUl4kxTfzKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSDwgb8ZIyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gBgz7QfolcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (9. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXq_wySKJtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (9. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRfRIXg2spo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oO7Y8NsnkRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. März 2020)

Diese Stimme... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GW_gsNVM498

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4X-LDyBZl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npa8qUNEIFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amiano (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzqNKnV2PYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Flash Soundtrack aus Erste  Staffel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpXJhSOnkhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlTqXUQnwpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWkuI0I7ACM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnwBhO66zb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o26SlmROH5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Versteh zwar nicht wie es sein kann, dass ein offizielles Musikvideo nur in 240p vorliegt, aber die Musik ist trotzdem hervorragend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xROxlIu__Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quH_vUCdy2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3 Jahre später, eine offizielle Single in 480p hochgeladen. 2010 wäre eigentlich locker schon HD möglich gewesen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMDljoM5JFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bec41YdgI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFe2vxVZWkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOUSH_08y1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_WHGV5bejk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. März 2020)

Musst du tanzen! Der Frühling kommt und die Sonne scheint!

Go Hard or Go Home Podcast[130-155 BPM] *FREE DL* by Jaade | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CmMFRr9RMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mc-hged2RkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxW9iekNSek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3j79lplMT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISiGtxsN5d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkG5JZ3-VGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcEWVdL_fIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. März 2020)

Die guten alten Zeiten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rC_SPO20mFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. März 2020)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Die guten alten Zeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was issn das für ne komische Version, Junga? 
Wenn schon, denn schon. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ReAHUstLPmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCdUM4Odotg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpATBBRajP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZinnlDoCdoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBJQEJKBq-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2020)

Der Live Stream vom St. Patrick's Day Quarantäne Konzert der Dropkick Murphys:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j06g0TE_Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (19. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kum37s7qus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dv3gglSPNEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDgelEJwZoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YjMEMK9gx2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (20. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jesc3yvZSws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slLlCeick-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TJW65 (20. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUEsqQpact0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GFs8KC6c-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTPgJ0EWBnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpm_kITevv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhAlVxcE3QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5tdujFUXYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0o5zILsE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. März 2020)

Dubnight Radioshow ist jetzt live. - Dubnight Radioshow


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TV6-simUEAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=woEF06SOc_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ausgangsbeschränkungen Day 1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5t-Yc1zaOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2020)

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnSGczu17t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=08FXihZskrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JArjr-IxzlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npa8qUNEIFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=--UABwqW9Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX2gA18grk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChlEfvb-a8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ausgangsbeschränkung - Day 2 = Viel Zeit für Konzerte


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qk8ddLNoebM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiwTl5xC-JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99AFx_aTS4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UjCkI5uV50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRdxUFDoQe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_Kno34LISk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8xbMW1ry8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhAlVxcE3QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcPm5Rn36Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fM6Ybn7G8Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-iRf9AWoyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKxosfl1E2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPjkWcNg9DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtVwbT3anoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. März 2020)

meeegaaaacoool!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RysHa2HGph4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kO2fgOsEdHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-u4X0t7wZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sB_V2myq6As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. März 2020)

Traumhaft schön...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1s333p4nL-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9ITtVbx-c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKB4cioGs98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5e3uiAIia-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pN5JaUzKk6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9F1l6xXLSI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTA2xiebMW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (25. März 2020)

Da waren es noch alle. Außer Syd.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73UMWoXRbjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StuNAtrfZIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEGLhUZRZdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPUmIDHaWp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQRHrco73g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (25. März 2020)

Läuft bei mir im Dicken gerade hoch und runter.
Leo & Stine




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4e4bAsQ4r30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Divinyls- Pleasure and Pain- gibts noch ein geiles Cover von Ella Hooper aus der Sendung "Rockwiz". Leider nur auf Facebook.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5boYiMktOvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jimmy Barnes -Shutting down our town




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9B6oBE2SpOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Na..aus welchem Film??




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlK5N-Lcvjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GFs8KC6c-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_uXsVgS0hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIKqgE4BwAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kl6SkJDGWgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvD3CHA48pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nj2U6rhnucI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysYe4M0JAy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMIycFOj-zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvdLovAaYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOGxKLUMbbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jCuroTbqBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zalbDZmWKhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUmNGk7xu8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0DvT9MxdoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hly_ozSu2oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDNmw31UrzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-CM1cQzNqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4QbJRAWvRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2020)

QRNT02 | Radio Rainbow - Allein Zuhaus by Zirkulation | Free Listening on SoundCloud

vielleicht hört sichs ja sogar wer an - richtig tolles set! downtemp zum sonntach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJfYX6yItXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2020)

ui!

La Hafla O Souk by L/willing | Free Listening on SoundCloud

         Hafla o souk is a multiculti story shared with joy, from us to you.
Enjoy!
Inspired by
Ali kuru
Arutani
Autarkic
Be Svendsen
Carrot Green
Disco Halal
DWIG
I'm a Cliche Edit
Jeronimo Karpouzakis
John Talabot
Red Axes
Mercedes Sosa
Menachem 26
Upercent 
....
Friends and life.
Download for free on The Artist Union:
theartistunion.com/tracks/3cfa82


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hGP5Dbzltg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojrtwXqqc6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGpFcHTxjZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGXVfAhMK3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trGX3ET3jTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5C7sbzU6uOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2020)

R.I.P. *Alan Merrill*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJzPLhDf3-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvRc7pwnt0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2020)

Ist das Kunst oder ein Traum?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3lF2qEA2cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade, dass die meisten guten Sänger sich heute damit abgeben, Schrott für die Masse zu singen, obwohl ihr Talent viel mehr hergibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQaehcfXvK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (31. März 2020)

*Banks of the Ohio &#8211; Olivia Newton-John *
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;*

*​Die Mörder-Ballade stammt aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, man weiß nicht von wem. Sie wurde von vielen Interpreten gesungen, wobei mir die Version von Newton-John besonders gut gefällt. Das Arrangement stammt von John Farrar und Bruce Welch und der Song wurde für das Album If Not for You aufgenommen. 

Single-Charts

UK - 6
AUS - 1
DE - 13
CDN &#8211; 66
US &#8211; 94




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muKw0xVRGwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## garfield36 (31. März 2020)

*Bat Out Of Hell - Meat Loaf*​
Der Song "Bat Out Of Hell" wurde 1977 von Meat Loaf (Marvin Lee Aday) für das gleichnamige Album aufgenommen. Ursprünglich stammt es aus dem Musical "Neverland" von Jim Steinman, von dem übrigens alle Titel auf dem Album komponiert und getextet wurden. 
Es war war nicht gleich erfolgreich, bis zum September 2010  wurden aber mehr als 43 Millionen Exemplare verkauft. 

Welch ein Energiebündel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QGMCSCFoKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IfK03OD5-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YouTube

​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-v4ASX8ZnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (31. März 2020)

*Blowin' in the Wind – Bob Dylan
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Text zu diesem Lied schrieb Dylan 1962, die Melodie stammt von einem alten Gospel mit dem Namen „No More Auction Block“. Die Singleauskopplung aus dem Album The Freewheelin’ Bob Dylan erschien 1963. In den Charts konnte sich die Single nicht platzieren. Das Magazin Rolling Stone führte sie 2004 auf Platz 14 der 500 besten Songs aller Zeiten auf. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrNYBWRtMp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Live März 1963




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3eGRg9zGZ5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2a20YL5mvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHdCX5Xe6m4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2020)

Da sich alle Grunge-Sänger irgendwann umbringen, mal eine andere Interpretation.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6RD6mjiIZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zM_T4wYZg0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2020)

Leider nie live gesehen. Schade, dass das in der Besetzung nicht mehr möglich ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgGH5pMz0Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdrvNiLnFb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1OsOzrApkvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjnkiMB4aj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0926B08WFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4y-o38vkSQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiRxT2_UKOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2wXo-cBvRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. April 2020)

YouTube



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czJJBH-7J5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zq_E0ipZZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eC3hUe68vJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjspoVRHF2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qanF-91aJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=En2teDZvIJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHHEmd5mECY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zAn3VPMtJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (2. April 2020)

*Blueberry Hill *- Gene Autry
Fats Domino 
Louis Armstrong
Elvis Presley




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Komponiert wurde der Song von Vincent Rose (Musik). sowie Al Lewis und Larry Stock (Text). Im Jahr 1940 wurde das Original vom Orchester Sammy Kaye mit Sänger Tommy Ryan aufgenommen. 
Die Nummer wurde dann unter anderem von Gene Krupa (03.06.1940), Glenn Miller (13.06.1940), Gene Autry (20.08.1940), Louis Armstrong (06.09.1949) und Elvis Presley (19.01.1957) aufgenommen.

Gene Autry
Autry sang das Lied auch im Western "Singing Hill". Die Platte selbst wurde bereits 1940 aufgenommen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdJSBtuS0oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine sehr bekannte Coverversion stammt von *Fats Domino*, aus dem Jahr 1956. Die Gitarristen waren Justin Adams und Ernest McLean. Fats hatte scheinbar Schwierigkeiten sich den Text komplett einzuprägen. Jedenfalls wurde die endgültige Aufnahme aus mehreren Takes zusammengeschnitten. Binnen zwei Wochen waren bereits zwei Millionen Platten verkauft. In den Rhythm & Blues-Charts war die Nummer insgesamt elf Wochen auf Platz 1. 
In den britischen Charts erreichte sie immerhin noch Platz 6. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75BmvmJRg54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Louis Armstrong​Neben der Version von Fats Domino gefällt mir auch diese ganz gut. Die erste Aufnahme von Armstrong fand mit dem Gordon Jenkins-Orchester statt.
Hier Louis Armstrong bei einem Auftritt in Australien.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQa1cPqzRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Elvis Presley




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4zF3M_Y24E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GStgyL2Vt44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (2. April 2020)

*Boléro – Maurice Ravel

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maurice Ravel komponierte das Stück 1928 und widmete es Ida Rubinstein. Ursprünglich war es als Ballett gedacht und die Uraufführung erfolgte im November 1928 mit Ida Rubinstein als Tänzerin. Heutzutage ist das Werk eher als Orchesterstück bekannt.

Berliner Philharmoniker unter Herbert Von Karajan




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bV97y40CeIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auszug aus Bolero - London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LLylhgR3uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qea9sk4IQ7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU4ovcFYfVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dt9gn7R683k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. April 2020)

Wie genial ist das denn? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyz-sYegDA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=di60NYGu03Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rj65f9y7lbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6dRl1x-J7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. April 2020)

Immer, wenn ich MATRIX KILLER lese, muss ich
"Abonnement löschen" klicken. 

 [FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/DubnightHiFi/videos/2603734596610725/?vh=e[/FONT]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. April 2020)

DuB!

(noch) Live.
Dubnight Radioshow - Dubnight RAdio Plug Dub Cafe 2 | Facebook


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKB8haX8gM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99AFx_aTS4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twyPugtyN40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHcjjxYbgNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dy3RTFFhSYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAsY9H5AYlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsOf_gNrONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEc9nXErU-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJHJyfW5nzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcCugbHr17E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnVf1ZoCJSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. April 2020)

Africa - Einmal von den "italien artists" (der Interpreten-Name ist ja mal sehr kreativ) und einmal von den "simply three". Ersteres ohne Schlagzeug, Letzteres ohne Gesang*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uolDTn5Aoxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QHX7Q9rfno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


**

*: Chello, Kontrabass und  E-Violline "singen" stattdessen 

** Diese gigantischen unberührten Landschaften bei den Amis sind immer wieder erstaunlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPU0hK--eTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2020)

Mete Ciftci - Redhead


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQoURkhD7b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2020)

The Beatles meeting Metal
YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqypyKF3vh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aJvIFK9-xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax17h9x_0oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMOfGpv4dEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKc2G4N6q7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXRSlc2TDJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Qs7NIsx0K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngB7JSSWvRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyz-sYegDA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Sk5aeUoOjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHuBW3qKm9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6LqQYkBDOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ov9v1aWP7EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNo2-viKfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hKkA5aV7rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn8vzTsnPps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ilottRbDnGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHZ50v3wJ1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRY7qb4TnFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wv8duh-cIU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBJQEJKBq-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhDWqppzSSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übertrifft das Original zwar nicht ganz, mit der tief-rauchigen Frauenstimme und der etwas härteren Instrumentierung klingt der Song aber etwas ernster als das Vorbild.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qanF-91aJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43pIpJJ8JeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qx2gvHjNhQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. April 2020)

Und bitteeeeeeeeeee morgen die PRO7-Schundfassung boykottieren! Sonst regnet's faule Eier! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX11yw6YL1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzQFWHo8WL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_U8Ti5KEtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ji_9tFcmdLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVBfmOYvTiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUxFQ5QBiYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6k7esY7g4Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. April 2020)

ohne worte. xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLX4NYrW1bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0W-vY2k4j_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzcnw0W8mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJ2yQH6Nw5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpBYA0lAf8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYDpM7ljMHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (14. April 2020)

*James Grant & Jody Wisternoff Live at Anjunadeep Open Air: Hong Kong (Full 4K Ultra HD Set)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjPerMAIi1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VYWsVHXqe6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGahj5rkqdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWjQpb7JMfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXGSLKWeVwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fovPqvwN5gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtQ6SeFyjOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGnMhzDvPVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. April 2020)

leider nur via fb, aber ziemlich cool! 

Bonjour Musique - Lia Moon - Bonjour Music Live Session | Facebook


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGwwcojaXWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fxm35gENdqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szOlMfoN-jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmlBV0fVUUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kI1Yb-03BqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xdz5WIgvci4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZG_k5CSYKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rL9Q9_yGl3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVNlsIJrR80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64CACoHNBEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTncTwAIytw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpczRPOxJJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCwsbdO8Ajk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtQ6SeFyjOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qf0yWQzz0gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icpqB22c4G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-V8kYT1pvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBYoNYuUVk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWGaASV5N4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

In der Suchleiste von Youtube aus Versehen Turbolover eingegeben. Da landet man dann natürlich bei Judas Priest. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDM60CimbJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJrz1yofoKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss8MZAKaLiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoA8OxjxSrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUS7ydTZ4vU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r9Hkwx6oCdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czjHU1KeSp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dH4B3GbYRbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghtHduxw1ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2gVdkIGwpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENyxseq59YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Everybody Gangsta until Kirov is reporting.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7XfbU6XFwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. April 2020)

IGORRR 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCqG9B8j-cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5N6oXrVevYs:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FFkifBNyi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. April 2020)

traumhaft schön!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2QjEgOtCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JixiwJbQwtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dv6ERkkaifk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUG1PLknZ34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hy8kmNEo1i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G70pzkVXtE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. April 2020)

Amnesys vs. Mad Dog @ 15 Years Of Nightmare 2008 - Ahoy Rotterdam (06-12-2008) by the free spirit | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wRH9esYgnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. April 2020)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gaLWqy4e7ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItqePE7uVTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTN2ZzpQRh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was gibts Besseres als eine 11 minütige musikalische Reise vom deutschen Metalmastermind Tobias Sammet?


----------



## soulstyle (26. April 2020)

A bissle was vom Orient.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOxgjNatwao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFDYFsNVcyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2020)

FREE DOWNLOAD: Hardcore Italia #69 - ABSOLUTE MIX EDITION by DJ AniMe | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DN3wiY7pWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lb8SsGaDlFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPUZwriSX4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUsApjOEchI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKGIELg8Oyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1jQKpse7Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ju-QdOMmtCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjHjWeDGCko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXUWArv8Pkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3PFqqH15Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Sorry doppelpost


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2020)

Böse Haley! Wie kann man nur so "performen"? Komme davon nicht los. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3lF2qEA2cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIqqFZyfGm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnyAb0VbKdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhIsAZO5gl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6janpX9OL_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqN46LXKbEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol87N0nxfVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_YSav-bd3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pN5JaUzKk6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WIEiaG4Pv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2LFIk0vbaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoLg4nba450

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJsNRW2_O_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1rTK15zVJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2020)

Jaades bester Mix! Lasst die Standlautsprecher tanzen! 

Go Hard or Go Home Podcast[130-155 BPM] *FREE DL* by Jaade | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1l6gsOrVL2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6-WuxhkWQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiwIFm3V9A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beXW5s3ZCB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRE2gnzWH6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2020)

Was habt ihr hier für eine Gruselecke?

Passend dazu:

The Cure - Lullaby:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aORXZiGeIdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. April 2020)

Ab 1 Minute und 36 Sekunden gehts los.................



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAIIbS7r2QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das instrument was da dominierend zu hören ist heist " Saz oder Baglama" falls es interessiert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hJ1E7JFw64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oogXPsnvgm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44Xoeo0VM2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. April 2020)

PREMIERE: Manic Brothers, Alpha Particle Assembly - Terraform (Original Mix) by 8day_Montreal | 8day Montreal | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## soulstyle (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UceaB4D0jpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKQYQ9sNWiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wU1Dr5Vj_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH15nzduEsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqK4-dIiKY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnGBa8dVm6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djMuRWIcqsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G55GspnNkBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz8RpZGK3eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWqJTKdznaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enIdTGckjKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyz-sYegDA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAOdN4jjSIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qx2gvHjNhQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (29. April 2020)

Gestern gefunden, Geil Geil GEIL!  Hätte nicht gedacht das Wind of Change auch SO sein kann...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbsvculuwUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncjcjpQzceQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2020)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/timbral/speed-of-time[/SOUNDCLOUD]

oder direct von meinem Atari Falcon 030 gecaptured (ab 1:12)... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iUhHENBxEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDKwCvD56kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFDs0rQsaTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJwcrlmrNAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNo2-viKfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eC3hUe68vJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t03Nh0hyBY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_J52ADRbnWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iNbnineUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1uBfjlkkbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sug31PKx8Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyF8RHM1OCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ul-cZyuYq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=by2u3LVg9IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhhOU5FUPBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTUsKIIO9AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vG7bmFP776w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xg9aQvjMS60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mptDhyx6wDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMVV_HsHcX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8-9mY-JACM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmqysSJOsQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-JOVXZePQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M4_Ommfvv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXvBjCO19QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wPHxQMgdKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qFvCPmee8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zXZosdlVBxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC4BC-Hxq9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AhXf8_C-HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUsFWO08CO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_yATzyi-3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYOXetfNEVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6janpX9OL_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2RnxZnubCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VgOjY-TPUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kbdpdr4u2fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4ujW3oe_BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OAHbptT93c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-0sUuGufmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpNw7jYkbVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0u8teXR8VE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkhGkRahU6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noLPhZvcBpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rvig7-sxvvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bl0mSbBha2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdJAkizFLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpOoXvggMGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQvMrfZ8w7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metaltyp (30. April 2020)

jetze abber BAST - far horizons (Post Metal)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jDQHb9OHr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNGFe5N8U1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2020)

Es ist mal wieder so weit: schönen 1. Mai! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTafZRecy2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1Ni6SbfRW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2020)

There is power in a factory, power in the land
Power in the hand of the worker
But it all amounts to nothing
If together we don't stand
There is power in a Union
Now the lessons of the past
Were all learned with workers' blood
The mistakes of the bosses we must pay for
From the cities and the farmlands
To trenches full of mud
War's always been the bosses' way, sir
The Union forever defending our rights
Down with the blackleg, all workers unite
With our brothers and our sisters
From many far off lands
There is power in a Union
Now I long for the morning that they realize
Brutality and unjust laws cannot defeat us
But who'll defend the workers who cannot organise
When the bosses send their lackeys out to cheat us?
Money speaks for money
The Devil for his own
Who comes to speak for the skin and the bone?
What a comfort to the widow
A light to the child
There is power in a Union
The Union forever defending our rights
Down with the blackleg, all workers unite
With our brothers and our sisters
Together we will stand

There is power in a Union





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwbzxemJZIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Na dann, schönen 1. Mai!​


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ftrgOaT0YrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ox1Tore9nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiRxT2_UKOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61mn4uGTTE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imDB7M3Pnws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1rTK15zVJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BmIqF-yC2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hD4KMp22jBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xvpig1Jh4kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZ3nJ6KhWOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nH6rInAE9rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Dvv1MweYlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNFzfwLM72c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1j-_KVliRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qigPzqghPkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6J0VlVM20WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiRjp6y6QvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqK4-dIiKY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHxuTFRsZm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=My2FRPA3Gf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Rg3sAb8Id8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7wvAEDOxAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJVWZy4QOy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Mai 2020)

3 Tage zu spät. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfZHISHvAvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HshQidqYxjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRuqGYM2L60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TP2KhfQ8Pm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_1IMZmJe-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fAi8Jc2hrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Mai 2020)

Bye bye Sam! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oXMVyWSH6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pkpsxEyi-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTMP39X0QLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1_B-IKEufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMP-o8WXSPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHHEmd5mECY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4UleBJ_E3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFkzRNyygfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MM62wjLrgmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dm_5qWWDV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07Y0cy-nvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpmTe3TDdVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe93CLbHjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcOxhH8N3Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtH7BpQk0CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gm5F1-kfaJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tBk7ONm95Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dz0cVUm06DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qwscb3QIVSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiWCbNea5_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxkogjKTitU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AOAap6_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fND-j0ae7Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFVfiL974wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUUUZK7lSh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=372436tJiaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY5Ejus6kgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSqDIWI__Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCadcBR95oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkGGi_uUaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5KgBi_LCpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DBc5NpyEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


R.I.P. Florian Schneider-Esleben


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2jCbXiEQI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x1RcVrGjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2snpXb3DSlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNEdxZURTaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVuuatjHGnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L2WektK2ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Mai 2020)

R.I.P. Florian Schneider 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMVokT5e0zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Mai 2020)

We fly so high!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NsxLyoHQHZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omfz62qu_Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFOEubKzyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTWBQkT9QyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9jGGiqjwf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSffz_bl6zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLnZ1NQm2uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGNqvH9ykfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPuUpulF1ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bY3vXr7fm8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aqc3VTpz9HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2020)

°LET's DuB!°





__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/dubfx11

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



°ärgerlich, dass sich twich nich so wirklich als video verlinken lässt!?​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rxPKt5vzBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbaQ9xnoMGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhKHAopx7D0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emXzcWbs-7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr4gKVsqh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnopHCL1Jk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23ywNYOde4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-_DixllA14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c5yPIQ3LQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ci0WbaUH3no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_d5dPYHi17k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4wzXcfbkOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXEN57rFnIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVlgMEFu1PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcMt6zI7VkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_eCNMMyL_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlqFVstTN7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4kWpi2HnPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejorQVy3m8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiwqRSCWw2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdUnbL6G4qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BosLtMmwcwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e80qhyovOnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ds193eRDNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0yiURoKhi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3_kG5FFfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp31_j9knMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPPnhYpZh0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrUXCD2YHcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXuRe2kLQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHCOMflGvhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsFEsc1mSWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0KpfrJE4zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTaIvPtgge8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88sARuFu-tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCFTL4IO6t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Qcl8uFAqfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0_ApqILeNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sQGwDeambg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABzyN4PoqnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c18441Eh_WE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2020)

Noch ein paar Lieder vom "Free Eurovision Contest" der auf Pro7 lief:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFgS97ArY4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNtaGtCWQXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNknYDwIxOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=010KyIQjkTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivYpJuA_3zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trGX3ET3jTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amTdpJg5wLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAAvNmoqDq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6M0mXSpdyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0O8H366rSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAePzggW_RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Mai 2020)

Forza italia!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6Y99Ku0214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBOQnI1IWVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fN5fkk-rMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPOTEs_yTJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdEsZV8v4NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAVTZbLmLzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mv6XO96Om-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbYkz5CBMas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKcbYUwmmlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tBk7ONm95Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUKEwndo8BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (22. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSvcXqvPWhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Mai 2020)

HALEY!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3lF2qEA2cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAS2ZK9pthA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6Y99Ku0214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRMbenfTBpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErpeAtxCt1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJ8cblVSsZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfK-WX2pa8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYBFEQyK7C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUAdKLRc0Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRQnJyP77tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AT-x4hkMsQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Z8WIlaPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UTzuG2BTYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PnbfvbiId70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=papuvlVeZg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nw8LyN21OO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TYv2PhG89A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (25. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbeLCo5pGiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXGSLKWeVwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (27. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zwsof2nG4p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1j-_KVliRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anh0Kn9nGV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5bbHPyqjKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFe6zKpvxag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XBE_yIRBrHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56HSPQHSqEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzdeYS1f4K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-3hqmq2ghs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cm3-sWCXuy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbQqV8_Ykow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhMYBfF7-hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7W1r4tIMbCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XgKktyhAQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbAnp5WjKDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph8jDO7M78g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nm7AA78Vq8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDLiAs5k1oI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRqpOhkdhTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ni7rKJpQReU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=el8icM3EPBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&amp;v=nYZLs0Wg2so


----------



## clown44 (1. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4RjJKxsamQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxgelwqe8-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=99&amp;v=WzzR3Qgad30&amp;feature=emb_logo&amp;fbclid=IwAR28NG_hvUZHDPJHHVB6BcVAjkEZ2da3091vF  MzbHA8_J1qp1OB4M6XlQsM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWB5JZRGl0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmpFmr5SvPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpm_kITevv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTiKpglexKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLubS6QOMsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Juni 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7mYuHAhDoI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBy7TCSY2wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1G4DWHPBVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViP87WipSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2020)

Get Free (feat. Amber Coffman) (Andy C Remix) by Major Lazer [OFFICIAL] | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XlW-cyAdiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krautmausch (5. Juni 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmaYgqgzANI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2seCB54Bv-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2020)

Passt momentan sehr zur allgemeinen Lage...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-uCMCzVkTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0wW9RwpG7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIKAe8Wi0S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puV6vb96lX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdW4-uPGURs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube

Barry Leitch. Mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Juni 2020)

HOSEN LIVE, das komplette Konzert!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8dTZv0mX6_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQHsXMglC9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIWALAgvz2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntoDfhT6IU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_OqyUkfd_C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4creWkDUBAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy5cTYsdlkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBzpiSLgefQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-8JYS1uXC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRNJ9GbNULM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=482tDopNzoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1byu_9DOh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4CKqsB7kESU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr4gKVsqh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2o15RCtSS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHI8X4OXluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nEMfQtSvRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7Wwbl8F-2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gt8CGks1cTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4q4RCnf1BmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4c-6qfZqB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UctOleWt9cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlk7o5T56iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Juni 2020)

Bodycount, ziemlich goil!

Stilbruch, anyone? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=77QUHZJ2NRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Älter und besser: Wenn man fragt, wer hat's getan...
YouTube


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Juni 2020)

lol, wos ned ois gibd!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_O4w5xP5Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=niM6NxOPDBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkUAzcja74Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was soll ich sagen ... Mein Sohnemann belagert mich, ihm was bei Youtube vorzuspielen, und steht neuerdings auf Power Metal. Aber im Alter von fünf Jahren ist das ja auch noch verzeihlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhU9uuPFtws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LW5QkmoR6Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJxJxr9RlKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26zZ9p1knW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2020)

Augen zu, alle Regler auf 10 und 10 Minuten entspannen:
Pink Floyd - Echoes.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-E7_VHLvkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqH_0LPVoho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZuhiwyyunw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (13. Juni 2020)

*Brothers  in Arms &#8211; Dire Straits

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mark Knopfler schrieb das Lied 1985 für das gleichnamige Album. Es wurde auch als Singleauskopplung veröffentlicht. Inspiriert wurde  er dabei wohl vom Falklandkrieg.

Besetzung (Studioalbum)
Mark Knopfler - Gitarre und Gesang
Alan Clark - Keyboard 
Guy Fletcher - Keyboard und Gesang
John Illsley &#8211; Bass und Gesang
Omar Hakim, Terry Williams &#8211; Schlagzeug

Höchste Singlechart-Platzierungen

1985 UK &#8211; 16
            IR &#8211; 10
1986 NZ- 5
1988 NL 59

Höchste Albumchart-Platzierungen 1985

AT &#8211; 1
DE &#8211; 1
CH &#8211; 1
GB &#8211; 1
USA - 1


London 1985





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PX_1rvmu5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hP4kFw8spNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNOlaLPeLSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUKXhRikfPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bor7RBU_mcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Z2pJg5WLyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkKueyJaA0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UL_EXAyGCkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTt1vk9nM9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fo3DAhiNKQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOledhOU05c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (15. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2_CNGOx2A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAQQUDbuudY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (16. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsyORrfmHK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alf-onso (16. Juni 2020)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Cp6mKbRTQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KD5fLb-WgBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz8RpZGK3eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RO1AFjfG3h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ludpVQkOfeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (19. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jui5Ig3kOjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2020)

Immer noch Nusha. Die Dame hats drauf.


----------



## D3N$0 (19. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thhPA0GUAQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4EHbf5QUjNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWemIeDxVcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LXr89pMU2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X51t0UDxjgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zu53yAoTJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJIVF7VWIvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nN9DaTXV0b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TErt8OVWt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26zZ9p1knW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-bgiiTxhzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (22. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZd-L1-Hi-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWcASV2sey0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIkVRIGQPGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBJQEJKBq-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jM2u-I6I2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKqxB5w4ukg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xg6iQxpdgLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxjSvFeCTps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUi_S6YWjZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFBHBSPvZbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZXYGd67JzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnXW8a8GEvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SV7raoFtO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=878Tob3VRHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRqqp6GDsk48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_NStTkSRQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8g5RMD5wRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OguHIyNNblM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BrcfBUlVu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2020)

Swissrap am Morgen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heFfF-DpTEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56HSPQHSqEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beJqroBn8Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEgRzLXqWUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eA7CTUPcCfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npngE19YTZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNFzfwLM72c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EuGwlkmoIS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2wmKcBm4Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hP4kFw8spNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PP-qKp6mPUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQv8KsWOJOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geil! ​


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_BbMsU04bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9WWz95ripA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> _Valhalleluja-Video_



Der "Wikinger"-Hype ist zwar die bisher größte Landplage dieses Jahrtausends, aber das Video ist wirklich witzig 

@T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwQRiWGzRZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYNGQIbzR9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der "Wikinger"-Hype ist zwar die bisher größte Landplage dieses Jahrtausends, aber das Video ist wirklich witzig



Gerade weil sie den Hype auf die Schippe nehmen. In der Metal-Szene ist der Trend naturgemäß gleich noch mal um ein paar Potenzen größer - und spätestens dann, wenn es einem alten Metalhead wie mir auf den Zünder geht, wird es höchste Zeit das Ganze totzukaspern.  

But now for something completely different ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GhAcmbpRdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bb8WQ2DZc4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2020)

BiS NuLL UHR LiVE:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eS8kK7Y1xOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t47zDQ8HllQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbbjgyB9qc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_rbmndXzkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UZsvm8RVAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmuOqI2P4Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ludpVQkOfeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2020)

_Schicker Mac, Tower fett, Power Doppel Oktacore
Rechenschieber, wenn du tanzt_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2JRghbgeYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuKDBPw8wQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbD_kBJc_gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XD3qA54Fn_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKhN1t_7PEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1kcRDiea2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCjMZMxNr-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GMFE1qriAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpaqBXc5MTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ipGsNponds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBJ17fnfzxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B9IqAp7p6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqA5vlvelrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSffz_bl6zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fp4CR2HcHLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZEMi4TZ_gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sBLqJsHqR-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90GU5ald-fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELtpTBf-pMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRvCvsRp5ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yaJWjhCse1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waAlgFq9Xq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Juni 2020)

*Was zum Nachdenken.
Die Message versteht man auch nicht unbedingt beim ersten Hören.
*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNclj-Kr-KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0quXl_od3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Juli 2020)

alter wein in neuen schläuchen. nett.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXz8G7MsaIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SFt7JHwJeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Riw9vMvvrFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2020)

Gabber! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNKFM0NZ_sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YixAD9GIAuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sgycukafqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ertxr5TT3gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCm6gRHINqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsFEsc1mSWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP_WRk-xV7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKvhoLlaHPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHzUjSs2pC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWjCStB6k4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gS_vhMYkZwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViP87WipSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEmZChlQFSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zHm_6AQ7CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6uEMOeDZsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1BNcSBApOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B48lVhUPKPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAdqazixuRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15UffN8eilI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvZskcqdYcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88sARuFu-tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX2gA18grk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Il capo se n'e andato.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOu34JBiVLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-0sUuGufmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXMb768dGNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rblt2EtFfC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qlCC1GOwFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUbcSEHRUcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaeCnGOaE98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8ir8rVl2Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yesyhQkYrQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZKcl4-tcuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kmEEkECFQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0qMgoChzGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWIQwBX9pR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOGQPMmKB7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juli 2020)

_Bomb The Bass_ mal auf 'nem Atari 1040STE per SD-Card music-streaming: 

Xenon 2: Megablast (Intro)

Xenon 2: Megablast (ingame instrumental)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqK1FrO3BdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSj4BgEU5z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50EP_bQfWo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26PRhCJtgPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJVKKf2OMy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPUZwriSX4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU03_H4GexE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpATBBRajP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

Das hier gilt als der officel beste Pop Song des 2 ten Jahrtausend 

Meine verneigung ...............Ian Curtis






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=674KGKRQBPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afrGiaxOorc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

Jetzt habe ich ein teilweise Synthetisches Herz ....aber es tickt genauso wie vor 30 Jahren ....


Hierzu ....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5CUlRmYStM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u58IHiS6Yg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvmAk7mXtUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J06yQb4lbPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUV0shPbvvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juli 2020)

Marillion - Misplaced Childhood:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_5kc3tleEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEznVpX4MBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxcJW6bs5os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DnUwNops-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eF5iMLldBzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yB6U-Bjeppg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XI1DD_vJuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHYIGy1dyd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCjMZMxNr-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SFt7JHwJeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAZQaYKZMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (10. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVjxINo4BCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ludpVQkOfeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WItjbrqyQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o40d33tc1rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOmHhKMpY24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vU9E1yqnZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yef6gv-O5gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGq93db9wSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQYs5AOXnOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pL0DM4X_zJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so soll's sein​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKsmPtZmC3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSKApzGnSDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVgfBdswRIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oql4bV2h2B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGV2i-Iji5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMYxkh224Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juli 2020)

Nusha @ The Playground Studio 22.06.2020 by NUSHA | Nusha  | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Avtj8tdpr5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzBeL-8ZSRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHCdS7O248g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWtpd8mS5jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XBWyE1v8--I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (13. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pUVKFh9XwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6CJmJ5p3Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ux3u31SAeEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLdT5nTwVWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juli 2020)

// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: Die Iluminati-Papiere oder zehn gute Gründe morgens aus dem Bett zu steigen

 ​


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoJathoL1Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Juli 2020)

Musik aus Doom Patrol.

Schade, dass es keinen Soundtrack zu kaufen gibt. Die Musik ist richtig genial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rl6dyPWGsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlzTET_8SQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6hgSOj_Go4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSgKqNbvwck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GI7LrSHYaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSKApzGnSDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAAI5Vonw7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlGTzVUmEhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAzxQEkBFfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XhbXDH7dwhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bez05AT1u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QOqvF8kmaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpE4KirEbvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJAQtPEgcxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BA3hPMhXnkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhK3yAPcXlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vq-zaD1poAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FHMW_20Pmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXWUQdoTmKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLdvpFIPReA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3ADK6gsDGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbKNICg-REA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUkzeevo0eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhJh5_6MuCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NDjt4FzFWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ab284QanUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fast-Walker (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQxy3zlMG7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjNUxpvDFXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGEpUuloh44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a98LI-arNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBZ5SLJmfdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rI6DN8-CpRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22tY4twpG_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAycSf8COQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEAuMiKqP-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6_BsCaVO50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTlSjRMx5Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSRYvYN1ayw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDqAx8BbaYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CoLuxe (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug5DZPPkIX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGj7cckvJAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24Ku_c3M8E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgc_LRjlbTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JR6n23_fL3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_P3uwRiimo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0dUnoecoZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9BFiUAhz4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIqH6rrmqh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAVTZbLmLzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAxxyQk43nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIkVRIGQPGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o17HJDwMqn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnGts_xePuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aJvIFK9-xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juli 2020)

Merve Özbey - Duman


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhL6OrTq1jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEmOalZOyjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0iTYuHQ1qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afz_vyKBVjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIGMUAMevH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygLy02y7_n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juli 2020)

Das WE ausSCHILLERn lassen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XaC6Fk4tPhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQidsbSjL-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_voh9WFbsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLQvYoeqhfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrBUjXaRSUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaCsZAaXlU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucIv-sMta7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ul96EatKBLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iDmGML8F4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDBn_RtnY-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-3aBXCftl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvlglv0FdBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pyb13N80DZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbhjxCvqXmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUe0kPKR3hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xk3BvNLeNgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybcxIpb-R_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L9XgRA8QtyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ndZYPwpx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaRlPRxOqFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yawbI_AyUoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMcl9q6x_NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHI8X4OXluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQaehcfXvK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNYsBGJt26g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SorANo-2UBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lifW7Ql_x_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djV11Xbc914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRhyV8w-TmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nov2NyQetWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKUX9b1Q7UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fdAt0ke9w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRMVkSFAsLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWfXb_9iQZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cN9zXPMsNLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80ssUKt76-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yq2jJLswL8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0kPCrAEdRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHvA0QFDoVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETg0JxKdIWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-CsILyiXtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qL2Yfc1mQIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADBKdSCbmiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZSMqKe-V_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XX0epju-YvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZDKR48l0ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5al6zRFphs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_2ranQG0hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9l4oVTK_F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJTCYZ-lElo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUrwqov93r0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7EDe79_uPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ir9HC9vYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6ndRB8CBpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aeeJhEpeUfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qg6BwvDcANg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H4l4-SxC0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbcbgksiFbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8LSBdUKo0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-PRyB_B2Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CHVVstR7F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX2gA18grk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSjM8ZEMe28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4Ul78H289s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwdjhUJB0-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTDIp5VNni0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=912RDmSAdms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_9hfHvQSNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFOEubKzyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHEr3Q7e4Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x59kgGLlNAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haew2xPsrAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQR2-Q-k_9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWtpd8mS5jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=de67Z35RQ5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFrGuyw1V8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juli 2020)

Mastodon


----------



## Anno2020 (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9BfvPjsXXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16y1AkoZkmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

R.I.P. Peter Green





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ_wA_EvOoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRu7Pt42x6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

werde ich bestimmt auch die nächste 19 jahren hören 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tZlu4wP4pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juli 2020)

So...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m7bHdcq87o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ef6SzDP492g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dy4HA3vUv2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkN6so4xGZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tJYN-eG1zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

Merve Özbey


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hwfowew7A7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterOlli (29. Juli 2020)

Bengalo Dobermann - Deutsch ist die Muttersprache


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4RRPRsboOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geil, Sonic Empire mal wieder in einem Set zu hören.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMcl9q6x_NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2arDT7wHmow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAiFyvro5-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BWJOETwIGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgjNb-6EOYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (31. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPxp9fXjYOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Euphoria - Distance - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fndeDfaWCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zToEPpFEN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIxwhYyIq9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEPTlhBmwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2020)

Punjabi Metal 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Gfr-nVKnhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7a0v0vm6Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q67FbTRzRmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoFuwt12ouE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtmmlOQnTXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGdmiYx_DwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOiOG-Ss17Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7uGPWFwg1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gl5OEZ8j_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evEGb04hDWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6aRvVTSC0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snoopy69 (3. August 2020)

So sexy... 
Alizee - J'en Ai Marre




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqTcHtSSfUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63ZIf2H9S0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJ_fkw5j-t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (3. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ec92Wa8zJs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2XUrySbdUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrU2DThhsZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m105lXVuaew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6U50L8gQAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QV8cOmsTdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyfaYHMNIuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89S-RbszwJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7T-qkZmhAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r6ikITRKXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKAcLTMBVak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_2D8Eo15wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z637-ydH6Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xTrVnIs-Z-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_rvtJWB6xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P203UqDdvuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DI7k3GX8KIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSABKRTtJM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=le-bg8tIG_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgdOs5-3VWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wo1yj4VkvRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpRU347BDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YDkrJaiCrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMu1T_Tg5Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

Deniz Toprak - korkar|m gideceksin 

Jean-Michel Jarre - Oxygene, Pt. 19


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjoHb9PMoT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9dWMhSJq0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82UsnbunJUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Um7pMggPnug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2WnNQ8tmXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPw6BnJ4DJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=129kuDCQtHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSy1xmVI5sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJ9muZQbRiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QEb0iZ9uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (7. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8Uevd6a_bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCBASt507WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8cknKFwdJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTfDNEEpJBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Zh9cSp1cEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Wir können alles was zu eng ist mit dem Schlag-Bohrer weiten."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oaEM4JYFPfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OX8JqPvCguM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8E9rtSH3VCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiyIlQHUO2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (9. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLVq0IAzh1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN-CqIytN2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3DT625kSyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL1UzIK-flA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqfnIuFZ9SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJ9usrpAPao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAZLgsDRUv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0ZPYBdELH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3bjMtqpGBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkS8EZ8bjz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjdm5tJ5NiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pk3A_QSINI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfNkSY26_8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnI6pxuG-90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJwcrlmrNAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsR-IaS2BgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gG_JLYxbqpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6ndRB8CBpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMVV_HsHcX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0R6WIbx8ysE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvdLovAaYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. August 2020)

That's not social distancing!

Schön war es. Wie gut, dass damals noch nicht auf Corona getestet wurde. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZyHI0wo8Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqygB5FqR0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. August 2020)

Das Original! Nicht dieser Robin Schulz Crap!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tU8plYDEwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FshXWpMv0KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7Z-eUmR2bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3HSZJj7zro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyD8BxoB2To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vnzpg5GgQCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (13. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTkV3SroXhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLhL5QaUvzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2020)

Für mich eines der besten Alben aller Zeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXs3ENJ1W7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhFZNGaGjSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORWYOjuo_Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tD41isys1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Nw_9meXYic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkDiM1bBvAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. August 2020)

Praise the King! Baruch HaShem. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWd0WAyrclk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCJWZw0p9LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied ist nervig. Aber das Video geil.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cN9zXPMsNLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. August 2020)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/golow_official/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_ukfGAd8T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdiLrboD3f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUNqsfFUwhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UDdC9KZpwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaHWl0ady_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkCnnf1oNd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1_B-IKEufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTBe8I18nAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnlKFrMStC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWF2Cqr7ba8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQ4oaLUilBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFxyPB_LcBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RP0_8J7uxhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4j0vYC42_Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ghhRHRP6t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8UcPyjaohk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SW05tcG3Fgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_TQjEn6cpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrxX9TBj2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5IUfhjur98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWaANlb3q68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0xh4qopQpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKuuHfMx3CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZIVmKOdrBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gSguT7FntpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-GUjA67mdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imodXMNbjt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5EsyirdRnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nLlvjip_ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHI8X4OXluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8uXng5-qCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTHwGfNs-Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkhGkRahU6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TPEvAJCOrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vu10vRUeG6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yC-Rt0TXnOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F93ywiGMDnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zwp9LZ1hZCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5L6xyaeiV58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPnNGy9whLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa14VNsdSYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z45en1UBEw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLDUwLe6HBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJYcmq__nDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWPvU8gwGQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8o81BbiPV8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oupQseqHAzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EY8AoE-uL3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UEdxHbm4lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8gNzJcpHW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UUYjd2rjsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLKOULtglSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ua7eorljcTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmNmd2vmXIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86BmSaXZMHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrkEDe6Ljqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhCDK_pSjnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0e0txlm7KUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzn9BEMDX10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1fJ9U5M_tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5AOg8rTGHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9q2giBlZiUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=127vWhj3Qyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2aQ3k-oArc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-egoQ85erA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Owrt7a7a_ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (24. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvh9a-u7MIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rv2yt8_DrlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7RwDnZI7Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdGrxMKKHbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adb8oVluc8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZA5heWazIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8FxwSGNBZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbyswHABG3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVoE3d3OYsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGJCGaFugH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvnqUBYFaA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1U7BHwSBZlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHHQm4MeoV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hPgf5F3ZJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2KXqkXO3Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_JF8oSxXtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3V-7DEAgdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-3qF8v9CTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVxt7zM1BrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UXGD_jiKYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

Wunderbare Sängerin. Schade, dass es nichts Vergleichbares in Deutschland gibt. Wenn eine doch mal singen kann, macht sie anspruchslose Chartmusik oder wird nicht bekannt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QN9kWrRpbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt auch ne französische Version des Liedes. Italienisch ist allerdings die schönere Sprache.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QapkGK-6G90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EU46MKsMHA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru_5PA8cwkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KwUB28bMoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoHjfCMKHjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3kkNfH4yco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7xgeHIUqfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVZXYdcIIKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gigi d Agostino ist wieder im Radio


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFNBc0x6lWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snoopy69 (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKJvbTEnp0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nr5kRk0Ba5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. August 2020)

Das Cover klingt so emomäßig. Dann lieber das Original. 

Ramones - Pet Sematary (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Xaphyr (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suhuQlYZwtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZK1C7BHlIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0-f5RncxcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. August 2020)

Liebe! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EdbdVXR4Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaT8nx2UxUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhIsAZO5gl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snoopy69 (30. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17QCSnGl6R4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVYD1D62VDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJwtjEW2Ga0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmKyh5_X4Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nt0MkotVIEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J51LPlP-s9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6FmwBPDT-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFDHuCeaM_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy0o6Ai4FYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq7oCR8l8Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHsxB8L2fKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SF5mf4LV7Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aokVXyeAgaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0quXl_od3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-ejz2RmueE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYKXdt0LRs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jruKMJn2WgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d27gTrPPAyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLVq0IAzh1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0xKz5TsYb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_IrQHeDcMi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sting, Sting & noch mehr Sting








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bdneye4pzMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (2. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afdWSvJtVRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

GUTRECTOMY - SLAUGHTER THE INNOCENT [OFFICIAL STREAM] (2020) SW EXCLUSIVE - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMQkV5cTuoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Sons Of Thunder - And They Said The Roman Empire Couldn&#39;t Fall (FREE ALBUM) - YouTube


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Sons Of Thunder - And They Said The Roman Empire Couldn&#39;t Fall (FREE ALBUM) - YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_pRDuo3miw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Bvej14BrFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (3. September 2020)

Bring Me The Horizon - Obey with YUNGBLUD (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkLTwX0duY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XA-j0V7Xohg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tldXl882Lsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ql5r2TKR1sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (4. September 2020)

Curse Us - YouTube


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQLoZKaCQfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PoOmFH0Ilfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7etEF3sNyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oetNQzgscRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2Y4uZ0rnRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. September 2020)

Austin City Limits Live at The Moody Theater | Mandolin Orange​


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. September 2020)

M A C R O C O S M | BALTHVS

beide direkt gekauft!​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wHYHMpHmSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFzwgFO2bsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vUXea8MXco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_D3VFfhvs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYKXdt0LRs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtUVQei3nX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBGEG21CGo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ztwqo_SPn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEPTlhBmwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcI0FfW0MXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2020)

KITSCHKRIEG FEAT. NENA & TRETTMANN - "IRGENDWO" - YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTI8sK3nJeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jZBS3lD0Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0N1yY937qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c5yPIQ3LQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aahViYznVTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBqiC5ox8Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrI-UBIB8Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7D5QS9jY94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwRnBS3hmwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9QBK1W9Ag4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h61QG4s0I3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOPpw4w2Sjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQ5hIocwIO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEjU9KVABao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8RRImPjgvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cj7QR-ycq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrFD02bOJ3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7o4ascCyGSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Q3MqvdOofw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EM4vblG6BVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2v9WYlubCDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xULs6EHNp_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjAhgd9K-8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubOc32frYco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ec9Z2jcCYCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87by1DjfxLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQLoZKaCQfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTSitlFXEX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGoWRnUngsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gh2mvUPlA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85E9Q5Wx210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Früher habe ich ganze zeit nur Massive Attack und Portishead gehört


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Früher habe ich ganze zeit nur Massive Attack und Portishead gehört


Ich hab schon immer alles mögliche gehört, aber mein Schwerpunkt liegt unverkennbar im Metal.
Trip Hop hör ich auch immer wieder gerne, vor allem an schön tristen Tagen, wenn man sich drinnen schön warm einkuschelt wenn es draußen total... naja, trist und kalt ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S71_vIMQ0YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VvB0mRRmZDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rclL_8Jf7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vozNQX6Ye1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1fiOJDXA-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSRYvYN1ayw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_RRMRXJWxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGPYO0mzmBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMobKJKuFqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6lcZ0redg1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g45PgMJMqLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQ31yNp6Nao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXvQmDBn11s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJnF5VxTO5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uk5IBI0bgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JISQMhtXiSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DilYs7scIgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=im5MGGJLzRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. September 2020)

Iranian hiphop, anyone?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0mDZYXCb7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLkLyjIheo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1VacSU8kFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (10. September 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Steve Stevens 1989  . Das gleichnamige Album (Atomic Playboys) steht bei mir im Regal .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsKpazeA5L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kie9hvmClE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAjHNTXa0hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XdOmCRjRK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNwHjNz6My4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ElvLZMsYXlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQLoZKaCQfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qEbsG2AlNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXbUDRpZPhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_JTD2sPFV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (12. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNJVFloPIVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. September 2020)

*"Taken from the album "Moment", out November 20th, 2020"





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=a_CfzJ9GZ4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SECVGN4Bsgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B07cF9ECUv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pseudonymx (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGwXbU4ZZM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zufall das ich grad nen yt tab auf hab wo seit stunden Lennon und oder die beatles laufen  Angefnagen hats mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOgFZfRVaww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und da YT mir alles inne Playlist gepackt hat gehts damit jez wieder von vorne los....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPUZwriSX4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i97OkCXwotE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJqUXT_o6lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy5L97Obq1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tY8B0uQpwZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQvMrfZ8w7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sI-VU3wYMPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVOuYquXuuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxZl2cFvjRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQRq9FZqNj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADBKdSCbmiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJ5DWUu-MlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoSoZyiHZ6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (14. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxzTyf42eT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GQQVbKfHfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xl-EqHMMzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pm_Nqer_UXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34CZjsEI1yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRdU_Q_HZJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCBASt507WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgNepe0OK1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9z9_zbguHBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyGKiba8Ze4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tbtu5Jzd6T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4q4RCnf1BmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux14FqG3O64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CetOaFG-SW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-crgQGdpZR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmtOohncZLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIKAe8Wi0S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kY7-TZMRJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfMo8WJiwos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2020)

Absolutes All-star Programm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAePzggW_RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beltaLLilj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfOdWSiyWoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UvKZus0Rig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvFwEdmNC_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nIKQzfURic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTULqzrhBWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIbc-yYguDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMDljoM5JFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNRNzOERHuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hykdH43PpX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FU644-9zVjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14b-BASNVdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-NRqFkErjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2G1rQQIeH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgHGU8gqz9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leopt__ATR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJhXaBCtqkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hVaAnFxtAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zwar ein "tanzvideo", aber ...​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ0ktXH3LfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AV8vFmG3CvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KF5Ev8cifBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VgOjY-TPUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LguzIK5Fn24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nI5U4cLWrhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8rIBBqwogI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnGdarAKMu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. September 2020)

Hoffentlich kommt dazu wieder ein Soundtrack auf CD.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfG_6qKBPsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i_qxQztHRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9Z85LBCM10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6p6BDBCiMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2-c8aR5lT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRhg7qPLeN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4RU8Sb3VPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2020)

Habe jetzt bock auf Diablo 1 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnMR6SOBa9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0Mhk65ugT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bock auf Diablo 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist seit etwa zwei Jahrzehnten mein Weckton.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNJVFloPIVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKbI9Eqykz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYnFIRc0k6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOtgSJrmHhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhL7ctfqBrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6LqkY0-FYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cb24kLd459Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmOOGeZE-aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRx212PUa4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbIxvzk52Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mb5mu_JO9Q:218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqlAbeRkdUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADBKdSCbmiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EekxhbEZZj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ajl1ABdD8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcbQtIWzLrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DnJcB2NvOYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40L7oBOjg7Y:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj6KdKIcRHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wm58sGEdgAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTCDVfMz15M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psbxL7o-6ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0Qb_MTzGsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFfnlYbFEiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AchtBit (28. September 2020)

Hier Sabaton, die ich erst seit kurzem kenne. Eigentlich gefiel mir vorher weder, Pagan Metal noch Metal aus Skandinavien. Doch die haben echt ein paar ausgesprochen gute Songs.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rY4OlUCIqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkbG39-T4H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Hd1QSARzSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Der Song ist so geil. Der Text ist eine einzige Metapher, die aus 26 Rockbands besteht. Meinen Lieblingsline ist Teil vom Refrain. 
"Rage and Slayer force the Pretty Maids, to kiss the Queen on Crimson Glory"  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVWEb-At8yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grZh61KgZiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UogPgnYoJ0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GFs8KC6c-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WiHxM69peng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uN7E0e4J5sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If9fC9aJd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0o5zILsE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jnn5WtrEdtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nX6qGeyaGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V05MQfC7aqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQ2DVwSVIIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKA9kwReXrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3PG_Kb1Qfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnrTqBVNkeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VegayAlW4_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elh5X4pgtdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6f593X6rv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eY-eyZuW_Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCGD9dT12C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2020)

"4 TON MANTIS" von Amon Tobin | Musikvideo | MTV Germany
					

Anschauen "4 TON MANTIS" und mehr Musikvideos von Amon Tobin bei MTV Germany




					www.mtv.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrC_yuzO-Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNhdeLqxljk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OqP6G_c2fdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccvqxa8vMGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSad3zG-nSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



//SEHENs_WERT://








						Gundermann | FilmMittwoch im Ersten
					

Gundermann




					www.daserste.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. September 2020)

*„Skandal im Sperrbezirk“ ist die erste Auskopplung von Eisbrechers Coveralbum „Schicksalsmelodien“,
welches am 23.10. erscheint und 14 Klassiker der Musikgeschichte neu interpretiert.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMso3mOTMXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKT3CtHGxps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


was bodenständiges fehlt hier schon arg.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Oktober 2020)

... recht haste




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DyUXtUYFnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DVUr2_XwK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> *„Skandal im Sperrbezirk“ ist die erste Auskopplung von Eisbrechers Coveralbum „Schicksalsmelodien“,
> welches am 23.10. erscheint und 14 Klassiker der Musikgeschichte neu interpretiert.*


Hat was von Butchering the Beatles




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JezE5PmJHwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smMVkTJeRKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVmG_d3HKBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CGVgAYJyjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZc2-kQCxDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAdqazixuRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLZHcnuqscU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1BNcSBApOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3mn7EC-skg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJxEetY3sR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-vzCNqAEw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2020)

Ein Morgen für großartige Cover Versionen








						Coversongs bei TV Noir
					

Eine Zusammenstellung aller Coversongs bei TV Noir, dem Wohnzimmer der Songwriter.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtMHsNhQBvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (3. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwjTmWC2mjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEQLsJMj2Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWEY0dh1sgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (4. Oktober 2020)

*Metallica - Disposable Heroes [live 1985 mit Cliff Burton R.I.P.]*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNLm2Tq_Lds:806

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pi-k72Mj1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpN_sl1I8PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKzS55paGz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0o5zILsE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrkJ0adLofE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1wgaFJ0750

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEI4qSrkPAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJxEetY3sR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l15ZVAbolvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-E81owDP4Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0nQbi8M7Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2m08Bo6PvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyoKtVrydu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13bkYg4yXxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbYQErtM9Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQJeScGgwfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


R.I.P. Eddie


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b9M2-eETgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTWKbfoikeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvUU8joBb1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJL-lCzEXgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcWA1LoeWU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ehS5qtwA9OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6EFg5eWWlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfKUWvVCwvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28_9qbFQKIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swJOIjjW69U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP_WRk-xV7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYqEgFEkxek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XMvPTFzgVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2g3DONu2OFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7rjJ4CWNXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPbMxorEAdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHAQlFq6TFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZdgtv7EAFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXY-cd0maik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA3VhxeLfxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1IinQZG3Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrRCZA8AcJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URxzu8EFBVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MeCLYqg4Saw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzfuz7_aE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnX9r6OSvOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JF8BRvqGCNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (14. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqWRaAF6_WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-WP6POdTgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPfryMEiENc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFZNvj-HfBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX2gA18grk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0wW9RwpG7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=721JQZw6Spg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ary2W_bbYwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-xTttimcNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omWmhKI9Vzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=queDnG9ZeNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RP0_8J7uxhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFvZky1_3L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7rjJ4CWNXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe das leid einfach extrem !

Für alle die auf etwas härter Musik stehen einfach mal anhören !


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sd5ZLJWQmss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Oktober 2020)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich steh nur so gar nicht auf Pig Squeals. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvytvMgUpis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (16. Oktober 2020)

Empatía - 2017 / 2018 (Full Album)​Antifascist Post/Screamo/Hardcore/... from Bogota, Colombia




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBIjD_H1kaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ju1wxMDhjMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FW60XeUOddA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TErt8OVWt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9kuemFQPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anDq0iadX3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQNtGoM3FVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aq8vFqY6XDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_bVUghazX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlGDx1kpHtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SsDhgM06z3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGXYhnMyA94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=isCh4kCeNYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kqLVeP7iHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkZqr2pnygU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDZ2M39TDSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o936NLQMqJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbyAZQ45uww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Oktober 2020)

"There Is Power in a Union"​interpretiert von Billy Bragg, Teil des Soundtracks des Filmes "Pride", 2014
geschrieben von Joe Hill, 1913





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFgT7eQRjeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3ta5ahB-6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Oktober 2020)

So jetzt gibt es mal was richtiges Hartes !!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dt25YHVkdyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfT25gfatFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qt9EMDW_EKw:5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-zb4C_k7Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Oktober 2020)

Alter Euer Mütter sind einfach Klasse 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jtt_9GgLfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Xaphyr schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5GM6bt8iu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2LroagF3Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqZNMvIEHhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCb-xjooR38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bx9U8MKSZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pa9qtZ92lrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj5L9SYhoSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS6YGF_IwIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1V_xRb0x9aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l81u-oSIAp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-vzCNqAEw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_OHJxN9C1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja die guten alten Zeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_e43fWEt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtTR-_Klcq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde die Band an sich einfach sch***e hochzehn aber der song hat es mir angetan 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75Mw8r5gW8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2020)

Oki genug rum geklapst jetzt wieder ordentlichen Muke !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GGMdMo61_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgijKmkw-v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIwiODeHHwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb5aq5HcS1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJQVyvaQf-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMCbJB4yNXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjF1rmSV1dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjsvyeBWNQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjVkXlxsO8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIiZFpOQnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2jCbXiEQI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Equilibrium Mana




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DiJw9wIibw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoZEtBQJN4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXee5TAPFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Einfach mitten die in Fressen !!

Beatdown ihr F*****, boar ich will auf ein Konzert !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBfEOjoeNu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Oktober 2020)

... aber heftigst. ni schlecht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_OqyUkfd_C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX1WxBbHDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lZS80zQrSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbguaQC499g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ach ja warum nicht nochmal bisschen bullshit posten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AGBjTRDDAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja, man!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y33G71HbBVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2020)

Was frisches





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6SwYH6-JHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Auch eine Band die man sich auf jeden fall geben sollte !!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOB3IYBcJEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Nach dem Letzte video was die rausgehauen habe sind die so unten durch bei mir ! Also FFDP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Yw-6PuzPS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ij99dud8-0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OFiWLgkaaCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JlN6wA-ZzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Nach dem Letzte video was die rausgehauen habe sind die so unten durch bei mir ! Also FFDP


Mir gehen die ganzen Pussybands heutzutage ohnehin auf den Senkel. Außer dreschen und Pig Squeals ist da nicht viel zu holen.


@MATRIX KILLER Wenn schon, denn schon. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XU0bpLyw764

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEMv3MbiSwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bbs1jxL_lQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (23. Oktober 2020)

*At the Gates - Kingdom gone*
vom 1992 erschienen Debutalbum "The red in the sky is ours", ein einflussreiches Death Metal Album





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZUHIDM4owo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lyrics:


> "God"
> "Creator"
> Deceiver, you are the sinner.
> I cast you down from your throne of lies
> ...


Quelle 
	

			At the Gates - The Red in the Sky Is Ours - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives
		


*Carnage - Dark recollections*
vom 1990 erschienenen, einzigen Carnage Album "Dark recollections", Old-school Death Metal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-0Hy7_WDDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Entombed - Left hand path*
vom 1990 erschienenen, gleichnamingen Album. Ein weiterer old-school Death Metal "Klassiker"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oX4KTg3W3Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Dismember - Dreaming in red*
vom 1993 erschienen Album "Indecent and Obscene"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b72MX3GLAP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Grave - You'll never see ...*
vom 1992 erschienen, gleichnamigen Album





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRlBQEGfOs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: ... gone ... erweitert um weitere "Klassiker"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2020)

Alter ALTER 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPN0rpTJMOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MJDBln79 (23. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4TH3BN0jZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Zg3IGqer3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-t5LHTjDk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFOEubKzyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybfrvg0qqJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcYodQoapMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0Q7yaDqLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wh8DT09QCHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Oktober 2020)

@ RyzA
Was isn das für n kranker Videoclip?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMcl9q6x_NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## trytolose (25. Oktober 2020)

Alt aber nicht gealtert!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeVJguP_T40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZM-d2qD15E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79fzeNUqQbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Oktober 2020)

#Oldschool​FallintiMem-24.10.2020@RonnyDee​​


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-NvQ6VJYtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIOAlaACuv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe93CLbHjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iyv905Q2omU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7dMIUuP7i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ui_diksTr0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLg4R4U1eVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JGzDfEmQrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJ7xaeqszCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sM2ZhByFcDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_ZOhMSPqVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGB3ug7r3s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Oktober 2020)

The virus escaped!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBJF0lWmnHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQLoZKaCQfA:410

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (29. Oktober 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> *Arch Enemy - My Apocalypse*


Ich mag ehrlich gesagt die älteren Sachen lieber. Die letzten Alben sind zu poppig (u.a. durch das Keyboard), der Gitarrensound weniger Death-lastig und die Alben noch glatter produziert. Außerdem haben die ersten Arch Enemy tendenziell mehr gute Stücke, wie ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrmesVrVF0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_j99rPQs1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (29. Oktober 2020)

Darkane - Rusted Angel​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SLYMwc6mH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIKqgE4BwAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhA-zNez5bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jM8dCGIm6yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gURpQO9Wv0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scl4WdGDvnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4oZdUV-G-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yywzQbZcDL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u58IHiS6Yg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-mSrmyTjrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKyj6lYHfT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPh8ynbm0Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcrY-Yo3wXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

Warten bis 20. November auf deren Platte, bis 8. Dezember auf AMD...
Drecks Warterei! *hmpf*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ug2G16deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVmjKHkgxis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJhR7nex47w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7A0zyiXDZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (30. Oktober 2020)

Carcass - Heartwork​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpbpOgUybBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWFkhLUcvo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2020)

Mine und Orchester (Live in Berlin)
					

Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe93CLbHjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkiVB0_mGzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikFFVfObwss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3x21qLFs8fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (31. Oktober 2020)

Emperor - Wrath Of The Tyrant​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzRoirry4E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJvT6ruolA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=popPQmikR9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jU6iP0WLsU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivqKTwmCmks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj9_3id9Wmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4ujW3oe_BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKKrc2ozqTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTlSjRMx5Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Das war gestern Zufall das ich das gepostet habe. Da hatte ich noch gar nichts von den Terroranschläge in Wien gewusst.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_3B3nUX1EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mine und Orchester (Live in Berlin)
> 
> 
> Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.
> ...


Mine, toll!





__





						Metropolitan Opera | Nightly Opera Stream
					






					metoperafree.brightcove-services.com
				











						Satyagraha (Oper) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfSdR-ymk9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZkFeS9milM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLXPULlaQD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQujfE5JLJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (5. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPjnblhHI8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQhzb4MK_Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1_B-IKEufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrO4YZeyl0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99KHIkENKBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSD4vsh1zDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfHbOSBWAeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd8jh9QYfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgEPyvpUDdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YttBCH2f3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epX8Th4aiMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKnj3iUvGbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qVNRRxBlow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljttk8ypG80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JF8BRvqGCNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBHNgV6_znU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. November 2020)

*"Two mo**nster Dubpl**ate cuts"





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=5fr1SsOcry0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
... recht hat er!​


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. November 2020)

WELTKLASSE!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN-zEzr4Zwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab so ca. 19 min. steht dann erstmal für ein paar Minuten die Zeit still.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raB8z_tXq7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJYpyC1SNPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vj2b3ct9Kmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3ir9HC9vYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShZhe7tNqXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cerbero (8. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTHjFeXmnHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5TqIdff_DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (8. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9Smm7doHHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86URGgqONvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=va1oiojnGrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vs61OHs2g-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pATX-lV0VFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZcaUEWHw94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2s0nB2VPvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeQM1c-XCDc:71

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEil3_D03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cerbero (9. November 2020)

> Genesis - Mama



netter MashUp damit.. .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbMotxapTG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9MhJz2P2b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_WSXXPQYeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2TOdUfX0mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G333Is7VPOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jw7yk8hm_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9efftZbb0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGBhQbmPwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrWKdw_hTJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSXmTspTAe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFOEubKzyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ll5ykbAumD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvQTTA9raJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCkHqoEzoMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=im5MGGJLzRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (10. November 2020)

Thurm - Dawn​



__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/thurmband/06-dawn/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lyrics:


> nature’s garden once was mankind’s home
> closed eyes didn‘t see the beauty outside
> a scene of destruction every now and then
> we cannot rebuild what is lost forever
> ...


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tW0sb9EHSXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9gOQgfPW4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=02Sg9H2T_TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PnU7YC2ZTMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMsazR6Tnf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zwPVU92-XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-wF_TmZxy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mb__oVI9klY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFq4E9XTueY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (12. November 2020)

bekanntlich wohne ich im allgäu. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNMxhD9DD5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yac1YCGzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDnixSNlo9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdqoNKCCt7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlplkdjzXbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. November 2020)

Cats:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Cou1WoNe0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal in der Bucht 2 Platten geholt. Die englische und die deutsche Version. 

Knistert zwar ein bisschen aber der Sound ist mega.


----------



## Anno2020 (14. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTu1GQSyq4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DXMDzqA-UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Der Brüller   da denk ich doch gleich an meinen Kumpel Thomas


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2020)

Themenwechsel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHIy53epukw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AL8chWFuM-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Draußen kalt und Corona. Da sitz ich mit meinem Weibe, trink ein paar Getränke und dann gibts mal was für die Ohren.

Nur hat meine Holde gerade Spotify am laufen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3InuSHq8fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ecurhu7No4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ein Bier für Zoni. Nach einer Lungenkrankheit kann er leider nicht mehr singen   Musik aus dem Pott.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. November 2020)

So startet man in den neuen Tag. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyTv1PwyU_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ia2wmn4uqcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. November 2020)

// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: NuLPENTAnGo oder: DEuTScHLAND iST ScHöN [2012]
Texte:
William. S. Burroughs
Clemens Schittko
Kai Pohl
David Lerner
Stefan Döring

Musik (u.a.):
- Brian Eno & John Cale
- Burial + Four Tet
- The Glitch Mob
- Neu!
- Blackdown
- Breakage feat. David Rodigan
- Herbst in Peking
- The Glitch Mob
- Mogwai
​edit:​ab minute 23 gibts mal richtig eine rein!​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUe0kPKR3hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I5L6Ib57Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEAuMiKqP-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcBYOs4yJR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejvUU6mxiFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhCDK_pSjnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XA0JGPsdn6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSZQFVnZo4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmsbP13xu6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3KnJGuftoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWhZV0mdm1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyTv1PwyU_Q:72

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-v3Lyb0TEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sunjOzTz30g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67ZRWdV2b2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kp75vmIovxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54LEywabkl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8xetduXnq7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qqAtPV-kgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwnefUaKCbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd8jh9QYfEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTo9e0JGkEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQa7SvVCdZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCZVL_8D048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d25tXdJSedE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJ7OCWPw8cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2cZ_EFAmj08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M4_Ommfvv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfFhPi8QwRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urNFQw8VIvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. November 2020)

Amelieeeeeeeeee! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyTv1PwyU_Q:2840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xO0_7MxeADM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. November 2020)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/nushaa/nusha-the-playground-studio-22062020/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vz6uHDI3Pks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5L6QlAH3L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_P3uwRiimo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohA3NKQScBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5A4xBp2rizQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDjEDmgytOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWzrABouyeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. November 2020)

*Poah! Endlich! Und sogar verfügbar! *






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_CfzJ9GZ4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*edit: Klappt nicht zu verlinken Oo Für das ganze Album "dark tranquillity moment full album" eingeben.*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mW1dbiD_zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UkSdSlY1YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Giphy
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/DpB9NBjny7jF1pd0yt2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUkAoNYX07g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5L6QlAH3L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy0rYUvn7To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DclesCjx_Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=im9XuJJXylw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29daRzTkR7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qVd7xT9kqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdmJnThcBoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRnmxL1nifY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKMxB2VDg5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAvd5x0KpU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvLm14-zDM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J2QdDbelmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFKHoZuTEco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMXVecdVBvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmljreTAgYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OV5_LQArLa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. November 2020)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/beatsploit/heaven-beatsploit-remix-for-triechoes/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leSnRg-Vlxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XS088Opj9o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. November 2020)

Praise the Lord! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQWFzMvCfLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

traumhaft schönes album!








						Austin City Limits Live at The Moody Theater, by Mandolin Orange
					

17 track album




					mandolinorange.bandcamp.com


----------



## Xaphyr (23. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlQUDjvTcqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drPZiXn9G3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2020)

Alter das Ballert so geilö !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kQhT-3jxyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMD2TwRvuoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmhcIrcZJc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJYpyC1SNPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2020)

Auf eigene Weise den Pistols-Charme gut aufgegriffen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZZTkVRbQik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwiYmV278_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6iOXqZJQ7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. November 2020)

R.I.P. Diego.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlSm-wMf2yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=papuvlVeZg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXEKuttVRIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LhA-8_OjmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ds3rkEL-LMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (28. November 2020)

*Play it out loud!* ​Metallica - Eye of the beholder (Cover)​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TwvPlZ4uoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... and even young kids might like it! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfJUcYAfOB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XP3pSLi2z14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIqeXLKGxu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYE-uJYCbGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9GUJ7Wqy3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYkwziTrv5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VddfDsrVdcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR2E4Is_6oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LhA-8_OjmA:1043

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEH4eqtK8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K94t01UOmV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQAoXtpJeQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shivatar (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_wQAhBcPEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6IoPxRdXZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VU9DjQpvMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyTv1PwyU_Q:3037

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvnYmWpD_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdoarVaCA_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normalerweise bin ich ja kein Fan von Unplugged-Versionen, aber das hier ist schon ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KwRSQZ7pn6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (30. November 2020)

Sepultura - Troops of Doom (Version vom Album 'Schizophrenia')​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8aXJPGsno8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Exolio (1. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTAg95c0lOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (1. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrRz6mNDjPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mal was bodenständiges.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QDKLglEP5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VL5A4H8QJH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VddfDsrVdcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lN4AcFzxtdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUCxnhJdoBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSKApzGnSDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anDL4HOoKnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Musikalischer Throwback-Wednesday in die frühen Zweitausender für mich. Gott, das Album ist immer noch grandios.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2020)

Von mir gibt es hier an sich immer noch dem KRassen Shit aber diesmal was anders....aus mir nicht erklärlichen gründen mag ich das lied !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMlKJGKyoCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Dezember 2020)

Ein Mega-Konzert, auch wenns nen traurigen Hintergrund hat. (Oder gerade weil?)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2Tzd7MiOj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSy2DcATYUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eU-_SlkkFsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uhWJATdXMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xz6BCxjaY1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41GHX39_e-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lf9yMzC-fPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3KihWJRh6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Dezember 2020)

[glücklich ist der, der seinen namen noch weiss]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJO5tXNu6nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLdT5nTwVWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2t3jfSntAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaTGrV58wec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYL1cyZiD0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1BNcSBApOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26Ty-7gd8OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-0sUuGufmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2020)

Der längste Rocksong aller Zeiten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsxE53bBN8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genesis - Supper's ready.
Und bitte nicht den Digital Remastered Quatsch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2020)

Oki mal wieder etwas zum Ballern !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTVgUrRNM7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVQHDF0L2tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Soly0ne467M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vX1akxy51P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2020)

In der Hoffnung, dass dadurch der Ohrwurm verschwindet. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die ganze Zeit "Lambada" summe und es in meinem Kopf höre, dann bin ich einfach nicht produktiv im Büro 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyLdoQGBchQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDV-XeNh3PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwM_mK1HJaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_C8-5L989k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfzNdM65QfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwRQ4Jd_SHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. Dezember 2020)

was zum entspannen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kVIeTSHgJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPTBaPZz27M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gT5psGkC2To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6xDiPubxVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_cg9AhaDxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELtpTBf-pMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4bOdTn8zXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F7A24f6gNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2020)

Mal sehen wer weiß welches Konzert das ist   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPM7ySR26lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dbvAtpUA2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay6GjmiJTPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (7. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oo_uTdWPGZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0Q7yaDqLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TErt8OVWt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InIge6_LyuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8KIsjjjWEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (8. Dezember 2020)

Altar Of Plagues - Earth: As A Womb​White Tomb (2009) EP, Track nº 1


> Who will guard these hills?
> Those which are abandoned.
> Those which are exhausted.
> Everything is falling, can you see it?
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDnMUyLYJDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2020)

Heute vor 25 Jahren erschien "Nichts bleibt für die Ewigkeit".




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-V7-nrZaDNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYZLs0Wg2so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpu1ozvfrs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGt5P77lZIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LIVE! Bitte!


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2020)

Manche Songs/Bands kommen im Studio aber besser als "live":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGNqvH9ykfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mbvWn1EY6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ir1qkPXPVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySo-HSdSxYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DclesCjx_Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVtVE-RTaMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZzaTqtqeBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKkiCFOE-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgqDtU8BXf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycYN0IXA-4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_s-49rNCdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1PVmANeyAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoAZG_O-5ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hc2TFB7HnA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70dtDeJX1u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXUa3UHMRq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KYSIDJ7Nz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewFBuYHldeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oskhpzXpfHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Grünes Licht — Wenzel | Last.fm
					

Höre kostenlos Wenzel – Grünes Licht (Gebet Nr. 34, Abends, wenn ich noch nicht schlafen kann (live) und mehr). 24 tracks (93:57). Entdecke mehr Musik, Konzerte, Videos und Bilder mit dem größten Onlinekatalog auf Last.fm




					www.last.fm
				


-> tolles album.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvQTTA9raJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bWO_bkQWuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXaPE6gklI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrpXArn3hII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2020)

Mal was schnelles





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWHBhAf3NvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRzeT8FfRlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBQvDi31Q_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TYv2PhG89A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18s6ZdvAfQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MmljreTAgYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (13. Dezember 2020)

Enslaved - Nordlys​From The Sleeping Gods EP, 2011
Enslaved begannen als Viking Metal Band und arbeiteten immer mehr 70er Prog-Rock-Einfluss mit in die Musik ein. Dies ist ein ruhigeres Instrumentalstück.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWsSA17rtHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Dezember 2020)

...und ihr heult rum wo ihr euer Klopapier her bekommt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqmknZNg1yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_74nVpLVn9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqZNMvIEHhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhJh5_6MuCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhaxesH2Qic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_9CcHC3VRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzI2JBSgtzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4bKZT_Eg4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK2hpeqkYjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRo8awDJBD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2020)

Wenn jetzt hier auch Spiele Soundtracks gelten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3C7TXzeMaBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Der "XEN" Soundtrack ist aber genau so geil 

Wer "Black Mesa" nicht gespielt hat, ist selbst schuld!


----------



## Anno2020 (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtKdqwRC07A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJWd92Vi5Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1E8_8Fneqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BQYr9T5jyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGoDaYjdfSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyMm4rJemtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWNm2VM6YDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xY9K6Ozn6Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmfudW7rbG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dgNzmtDCbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bD8hH5dni-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEJVuMPpJFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWH2RIVzgPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nFeBf7rjgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jDq49PdiNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxIiPLVR6NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqlvY7Gg1vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5d7qgITEZ48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Dezember 2020)

> Seit 35 Jahren wird Ohne Sinn nun gespielt. Von seiner Ausstrahlungskraft hat es nichts verloren. Das beweisen die vielen Coverversionen von anderen Bands, die bis heute den Song für sich interpretieren.​





> wenn ich jeden morgen früh aufsteh
> und mich frage warum das sein muss
> hör ich die kollegen von der sed
> und ich weiss es geht um kommunismus
> ...



// DDR, 1985





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gg_Vfj3nV60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



// Story:




__





						Haare auf Krawall – Backroad Diaries
					

Von Menschen, Ländern und Momenten




					www.backroad-diaries.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zf7IHEDoNp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRdxUFDoQe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vnr0rNEa454

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q86g1aop6a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbMgPsIoBCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxVkqgbjraU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke @Painkiller das du mich auf "Skeler" gebracht hast. Kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke @Painkiller das du mich auf "Skeler" gebracht hast. Kannte ich noch nicht.


War mir ein Vergnügen.  Eine meiner Freunde hat damals Tel Aviv von Skeler angespielt. Ging ins Ohr und blieb im Kopf. Seitdem hat Skeler ne eigene Playlist bei mir und ist auch relativ oft in meiner Night Drive Playlist vertreten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvDogoFw4B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCX5jYdjVyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmrU9lMxzRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

WTF?!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hEv5KN58blI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTk82AA6vkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

Gibts in der Türkei eigentlich auch Hardrock und Metal?


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gibts in der Türkei eigentlich auch Hardrock und Metal?


Weiß nicht. Höre nur türkische Popmusik. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26zZ9p1knW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

Und ich hör nur Metal, Punk, Hardrock etc. egal welche Nationalität


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und ich hör nur Metal, Punk, Hardrock etc. egal welche Nationalität


So meinte ich das nicht. 
Von der türkischen Musik höre ich nur Popmusik. 

Meistens höre ich die härteren Spielarten der EDM. Sowas:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SASH2UH2qUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBsQVP-Olmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eine Antiquitität:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iNbnineUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Noch älter, aber noch geiler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Abrn8aVQ76Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyrowWnlNnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Dezember 2020)

// alle Jahre wieder //

_#_jo lightning _#_lawrence ferlinghetti _#_miranda sex garden _#_massive attack

*Weihnachten für Wellensittiche Teil IV oder:*
Christus kletterte dieses Jahr von seinem kahlen Baum herab...

Texte:
- Willam Kotzwinkle (E.T. - you know?)
- Lawrence Ferlinghetti

Musik (u.a.):
- Massive Attack
- Miranda Sex Garden
- Jo Lightning






						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opXsU7LWKbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHOOtURictY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvS8o5iBRiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVKB5Q8UAUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mez53vzrrOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcUEGL7YFlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIMCI4e1KfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJtyrdstIhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ragnaro3k (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIZihckPUB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5TthqrTwLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (19. Dezember 2020)

*Ich werfe mal was russisches rein.*

Kino - Wandel (vordern unsere Herzen!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpaM11TX6ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kipelov - Ich bin Frei




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hr5HIkJmgqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Mongolischer Rock*

Die HU - Yuve Yuve Yu




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4xZUr0BEfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Und ein bishen Irisch*

Irish Republican Army - Ev chistr 'ta, laou! ("Was wollen wir trinken") Es ist das Bretonische Original auf irisch Gälisch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LsLYA54sTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2020)

Türkischer Ska-Punk. Die Band hat beim Eurovision-Contest mal den 2. Platz gemacht. Das war ein Fest.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghlgBC7H35U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAVvwv-YSJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVYD1D62VDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFUZPYNxuqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwPWDUicA-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AOAap6_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6epzmRZk6UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cI0vA6hQcIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCCDvIthFfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqxVMLVe62U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSydrCOmmLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0lSpNtjPM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schleuf (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PC_9xUbKns:30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFcK7E6hNvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pY7AfBeLJKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eai5dr5kqqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKSOqLPp16I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngB7JSSWvRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Dezember 2020)

klassiker....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNzafK1HIro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schleuf (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75Mw8r5gW8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPHUZenprKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fX5aMvCd7JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2020)

It's that time of year again... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc4AdrA7QdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOqko1ZVkvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Dezember 2020)

sunshine live MIX MISSION 2020

Alle Jahre wieder, bis zum 03.01.2021!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Dezember 2020)

GRENzPuNkT_NuLL:
Der Sultan der Kloaken oder:
Dub aus der Interzone Teil II (Interview mit einem Virus)

//Musik (u.a.):

Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy d, d
Technohead - Mary Jane d, d
Horizon 222 - Prisoner Of The Faith
Transglobal Underground
Bass Odyssey
The Knights Of The Occasional Table

//Texte:

William S. Burroughs aus: Die alten Filme (The Old Movies)
Maro Verlag, Augsburg 1979 (edited by Carl Weissner)

--> Interview mit einem Virus
--> Der Sultan der Kloaken

// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: DuB AuS DER INTERZoNE TEiLl II [Interview mit einem Virus] [1995]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2Bdsr7CwBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wVlLR4pYjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzWds5gWS6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-t3zAzMRYaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rDKL_nSf1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIfKqgWPVvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OGd4gplxQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2v7EBlyKUgA:2341

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich hab mal das vorgeplänkel beiseite gelassen...​


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_GpqDCs8ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Dezember 2020)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQnjYplD43s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_A0W6FHSAro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpYeekQkAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JOknFT_Vxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGSEjTXJ7Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EA-MIYY1bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgLavPYUHTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Czux8XJDr0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RmkGgS2-ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffkYv6DNDNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (24. Dezember 2020)

Death to the world - Weihnachtsliedvariante von 'Joy to the world'​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ptP0OR-e7rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Liederliste weiterer Hits wie 'Silent Night, Blasphemous Night'​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0zHQqp8LPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Flying Spaghetti Monster Holiday Song​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mc4GNVimxtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aA2IRoPFIn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sd3T3OkHRdk:3128

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXQViqx6GMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzqwhG27xw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8NcQzMQN_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdD-00xLRd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heIf8KDA2VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ygdl2-hR9gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5ChaOiPZGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoraVkKtKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAbRtgo7sVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7BCkIQGs3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxBSyx85Kp8:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn1gcjuhlhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9McVO9hpUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ide1mirvRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyz-sYegDA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPf0YbXqDm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Dezember 2020)

> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuo8kD5zF5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Aber schlechte Sound-Quali. Ziemlich leise.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35K6vQRt67g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgy-BAJIy7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-H-w7pi-Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9JKnqmyOrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xvc8c2NLB54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quKmc_7JUT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SV7raoFtO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nP0Dm9JiDa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1M7rKJQqEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0PM2lpIaTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GErnwbDsMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRd1LaGiFIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBceDqw3ECU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qq09UkPRdFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRsH0-XZK3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMOn284URcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcWKZTI9OC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Dezember 2020)

das waren mir noch Zeiten. 





__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/djhellofficial/dj-hell-live-distillery-leipzig/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn3KWM1kuAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfW4CkYrjXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlJz9-4N-s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nottulner (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpxA_ZxGX_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-X5lbZi6UUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt1X8zVAs5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a01QQZyl-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjKrw3NW8XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlVRdWsB9KE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rzgrP7VA_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIt5xuDVSnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U97mKbD6DwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XulhG3OSNIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQma6M1S1pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3mdHmhI3cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSbwHzlcgs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spZbXbYNjTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpdz82zW0kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Qo1__kbwrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kAc3m3uRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGEpUuloh44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rl6fyhZ0G5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rl6dyPWGsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNd8YkY713I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l41MsmqBM_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZytpgKm-mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTKJ_itifQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMFu51L24ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Sk5aeUoOjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGyJ88aJ6_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQk23ViALh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jb8xwkpP3Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqexhcnttpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nnm_WB1acM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrkCMvGpf38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6kCe_VZztUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L9epO3tJT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBl1UPJvbUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jwtyn-L-2gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1yJ8bUZAJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBJVVhn7iuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_6qQEyCSv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug3HFmW8AVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vefhY2RfM_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kcr3r4shkPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKyXvNkGQKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50BhOnyQ4C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23ywNYOde4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2i7ppYRLmeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGsG5gKf4oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JI70_9acgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iO8R-UfpR6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9kYABN90Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bB7mm8AWPTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T12ygsp9Mvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxGtCFvDPT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DN0YHRnwH40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VCsABl390Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SQy6X5g7JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Xnu1aCyx5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kOrwffQ2ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEMWe7qHACI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9FzVhw8_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2snTkaD64U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7MHhLYecT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Avtj8tdpr5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKVnur5DkdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAalOFYwmjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdSmokR0Enk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v9LzyW1P82Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79fzeNUqQbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWi4SjihYGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J3vgcE5i2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9l4oVTK_F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i_qxQztHRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBgDPaVp8rA:481

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54ItEmCnP80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B48lVhUPKPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcHqHH4TP0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azfG5H-pCVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgF2SGCoaFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqAvFx3NxUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psU0_bYPses

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yH6-CIt7DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKPN4dbpW-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5tHiZACxbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRvCvsRp5ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1j-_KVliRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fY-Y5JBXkTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PBNQ9_hkh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAYQl8KeySM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t03Nh0hyBY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAml6VKENZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLKjpobj4vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feoHV5JUbuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9acl4dJWILM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SFlp3UE1Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTYOkcRH220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfFT-hu-Ano

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t99KH0TR-J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vfmBu8VCbNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3EAzf5fDpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqtDIeJW0ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrC_yuzO-Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qaEjhOarJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZZWHnK6piM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKdAt8uwSg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEH4eqtK8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFP0ymJbbI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h345ylMAouo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pktl0ojG4f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtENRzTV__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxMbPCUTwvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulgbCdRhQk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Januar 2021)

Kommt nich nur Rotze aus Suckzen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VV7rhO1EneU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ska und Polka aus Dresden. Sechs Musiker:innen mit Energie, Spaß und Haltung. Eine musikalische Weltreise mit stampfendem Beat. Ansteckend!​


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMs7SLDFZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cB5sCP6s120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOqVQPq8zm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgL069rCJI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrBx6mAWYPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2021)

Na toll, RyzA, jetzt hast du mich auf eine Strecke gesetzt ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNxDDu9Kuq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSABKRTtJM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40L7oBOjg7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0o5zILsE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0wW9RwpG7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhAlVxcE3QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFr2LjZrts4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3vernBfmpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyTv1PwyU_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rl3ELiPXFRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PK-Tn6R8f0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0mlPCr_s7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Riw9vMvvrFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXXRHpVed3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbk-Wqo7LXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrNEhaw8VeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOJk0HW_hJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcaTbyUkacA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9NB5PUOFh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jrCfe3bYUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRqqp6GDsk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1j-_KVliRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ0Kuvx4yE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJJIS64k_LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_519h95XFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFMD7Usflbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLMw9SPcFBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_qdVnZlqj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vrq9oswj-q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMjS7o7xmn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPXCwmZd9-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvh-aU7KCFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=791z7Nb985Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dwmf-wx8VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_txAdifulHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRrvsMY3ClQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rsYPeP1XJuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUdEG0C1RNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKti7QixnJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ClCpfeIELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVw7eJ0vGfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHvEeWoaVm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCP7bCJxxm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ay_BkRuv-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WaXbveSUag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2021)

Normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so der Schlagerfan aber das finde ich gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VVDHrYKqnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-HdGnzYdFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a748-dgSB10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5b05xJ9LO64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX6MvV8cbh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FW8HO-j5eNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=god7hAPv8f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9v1csKTUWjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pNZIvhiBjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKKNPLowteY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzTc9T1yPTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Januar 2021)

Hach...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdBUhpDLAXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_A0W6FHSAro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBHild0PiTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRwrg0db_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pStDVnp18Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwSp5gLueHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyngVZMIqD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HnOFwqpLRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XegjcagNz90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hc8gYoXkLZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7i8NgOPOK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rappen können sie beide nicht. Aber trotzdem ganz nett.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUrzicaiRLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dw_sB-Frj5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCU9XjI2oaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mW1dbiD_zDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qf0yWQzz0gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmin5WkOuPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmOO5Y1wiIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVoj-TVPWow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Januar 2021)

Bin eigentlich nicht so der Sheeran Fan, aber dieser Song flasht mich irgendwie! 
Ohne Stimmen-Verzerrer (oder klingt er wirklich so? ) wär's noch besser!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xG9CviE5Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZzXzXx-xng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBguoqRZkY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7pb_QfNGK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyWQmebx6gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P59I1nt5vsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zT_cwdHqRiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUc-PrVhf1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbY-JY-OTiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxl2r6GuL2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPmmOYDB3PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9RMvHFcUh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2ALsQFm0_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhsK5WExrnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fKAsvJrFes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76SizLQWUmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5ChaOiPZGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikFFVfObwss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxoW-00Zyho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBfsS1EGyWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsTH9TpxU_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Januar 2021)

ich hatte die ja nach ihrem "wrecking ball" ja ad acta gelegt, aber schau mal einer an, sie hats ja doch drauf. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5-yezpcZNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrNTOo4KH8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHGvaQMClEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mzyz2egx_0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich hatte die ja nach ihrem "wrecking ball" ja ad acta gelegt, aber schau mal einer an, sie hats ja doch drauf. ​


Miley Cyrus (the Virus) hat mich auch überrascht. Lange Zeit uninteressant bis nervig hat sie sich musikalisch emanzipiert, seit der Geist der noch noch lebenden Dolly Parton in sie gefahren ist. Also ungefähr seit "Nothing breaks like a heart".  Dies gesagt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtwot6j83V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9jhDwxt22Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuO9OC2H9Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDpToN2M3ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgZhoLqixsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydFYm-oomec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IMhNSro3GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vfd_V3mBeQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnHfiu-kU4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TWCyGA4hlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMS_Mvp8wjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lznH7FZBBYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yNXUVQH-wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Januar 2021)

Schade, dass die Mixcloud-Unterstützung ein wenig vernachlässigt zu sein scheint...

MONOLOG-01 by Ronny Dee
*Jay Lumen*, *Thomas Schumacher*, *Rebuke*, *Patric La Funk, Corey Andrew*, *Jones & Stephenson* and more​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WndMWUmLaG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUj62L2fS1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhD0CjPiT4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Ip-uUhaoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGftIcp2SC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (1. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gXrS6eKfjk:2062

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWzRKxhpPA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKDwq32gozg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1jc_Vn7T6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-csuTzw1NLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpA9mo87Mqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39HmCqHZOMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXGSLKWeVwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VcAA0oG14U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0siYUjV9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoV50Cx7mQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qk7Xt4X0qyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9WWz95ripA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzn9BEMDX10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BROMMobZVbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMU804-bjQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GWwohI5h1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (4. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2G5rfPISIwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjVkXlxsO8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xytt5PNC0Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYZ7BZWHOyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQzdAsjWGPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixbcvKCl4Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NF-kLy44Hls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDjpOrlfh0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zA-zoyipi6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GFN3a0yj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eE4_5ka2K0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqJ3ytWqFes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agallah (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGulep5XV4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7-bj7idSok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljMJG1c1tx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jU6iP0WLsU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gepuscht (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRfuAukYTKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-X5lbZi6UUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jE7Zv6d-HUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFqjDXy9s5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trEuG-m9uBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzY9oqF-eNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FIskkl9p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TTj9aJDG8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNNCSWW4OF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krN3ledny-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWxQ55EsOVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-MSfd2S7lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xzN8Nt0Pok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fclmGZrnvzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTcqEiXfWxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOynYfE49y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NKSdbVSWgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp3op-DYFG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EG51CcdB_hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QniJFnVyeXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtntQJ3uMhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfSdR-ymk9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uvck7ItXwdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoXMCnZ_hKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGNqvH9ykfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pl7zXgqQlUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQhPQ7KYBXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1yaYnRtVx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bptps9V_jiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0T4nyB9k88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLubS6QOMsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Februar 2021)

> Tonight’s free Nightly Met Opera Stream: Enjoy the sensational Met-premiere staging of
> Philip Glass’s Akhnaten, starring countertenor Anthony Roth Costanzo in the title role and J'Nai Bridges, Mezzo-Soprano as Queen Nefertiti. Phelim McDermott’s inspired production, created in collaboration with Improbable, conjures vivid stage pictures and employs the brilliant troupe of pattern jugglers Gandini Juggling. Karen Kamensek conducts the 2019 Live in HD transmission, available tonight, February 12, at 7:30PM ET until tomorrow, February 13, at 6:30PM ET.
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Aufs Photo klicken um zur Oper zu gelangen)​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vq-zaD1poAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfSl8g-8bN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2021)

Trash. Verstörender Trash. Aber gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Krr2nWif65Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8b52bFiltuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Twv_40XfBnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eY0baENaL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Meg1lgyBQpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekZTW2r4vb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NzoQFy7nFHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhPnqHwb1Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bESGLojNYSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYlN_KHEX7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4wn7xah0NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNXMs_y7n9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZFwLGzxa2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Februar 2021)

Merve Özbey​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbD_kBJc_gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NZsCYOM4j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsR8CUBknjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yh9i0PAjck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-S3g4hXdfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtakyqJYfDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktYn7OZCN4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlzTET_8SQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-X5lbZi6UUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J51LPlP-s9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TiruWj7bPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfubvRl7EXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUVMpa_oWUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (17. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CO28CudHUtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iimxAJPPLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xooapQYd4PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte Forenregeln beachten Doppelposting





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpNw7jYkbVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwRRqeAEzJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RP0_8J7uxhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMLk_T0PPbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXanlLjOFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkxvFc6ypWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pi-k72Mj1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQ5itYUNu70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LUm-E4GPU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Februar 2021)

// R.i.P. "Daddy" U-Roy //





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9yhge8W6ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						U-Roy: Reggae-Legende im Alter von 78 Jahren gestorben
					

2007 wurde U-Roy mit dem Order of Distinction der jamaikanischen Regierung für seinen Beitrag zur Musik ausgezeichnet.




					www.musikexpress.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Pd7uWjs_8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6HDB4pPQw3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBShN8qT4lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXLNAAw5tsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eJz0kdOrLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgD_-dRZPgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ox1Tore9nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqyfFj66t9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOuOaXGczT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaTGwlfRB_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSNWeXGZMcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5rLz5AZBIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH3rx8LhrQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru0K8uYEZWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Februar 2021)

Alter, bist du ein Bot, Matrix Killer? Egal wann man postet, du lässt rund um die Uhr, das ganze Jahr nicht lange auf dich warten... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iijKLHCQw5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKVa4O2MuS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCadcBR95oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NF-kLy44Hls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnOy6HEf7HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjcRKI0WEdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZXRV4MezEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH3giaIzONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7OEvo-GjUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOnqjkJTMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YvAYIJSSZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDwms-9hdKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgc_LRjlbTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvQTTA9raJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNj9bXKGOiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUEMC0KV3yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etviGf1uWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okEa2T1Zwtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

@Xaphyr : Nein bin kein Bot   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-bgiiTxhzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1DIV8V_zwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Wgsj4eEd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YK7-YTRuFgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QzFLzNL45kA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC6QJsxRypQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXcRwVjQojo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=de8x5D2h0_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcMt6zI7VkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrjdpNDfZLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=by2u3LVg9IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3j79lplMT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkoEGVAHpZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PA0ab-WD88k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-G8wyhVITbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7A0zyiXDZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1sB9r0bSpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6RTF4OPzf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzLG6OqOcn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2021)

Mein persönlicher Sommerhit für 2021  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyoKtVrydu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yo6uROMds8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AER3Zg5S200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYrNu-3ngu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UgsurPg9Ckw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_-SP55sRig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkAe30aEG5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzWDs26YL9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFq4E9XTueY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnoO6YCHfk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_P3uwRiimo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7Ol-YDS4Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXWMYmNcUqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Wo34uNXI5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ai3LrJ2MPSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFLhGq0060w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dh58ATKrSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYn29LreOkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RP0_8J7uxhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHdbmEGyyNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSJhKv1ZGIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAzESHpmO_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x1RcVrGjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9t8ViSAr70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9kz-tag04U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N351aICW2pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tcYQEk1EVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XzLbGssArQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (27. Februar 2021)

Battlefield Vietnam flashbags, wenn man einen Luftangriff auf die gegnerische Basis fliegt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrGSt5eDt9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Februar 2021)

Oi Division <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jLzYXXm6J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dy4HA3vUv2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLzk6FAb9bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dzf4T3RbEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1a8QABKNo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qchPLaiKocI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## psalm64 (28. Februar 2021)

WDR2 - Dynamite - BTS


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KLRjjC6IPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVFgEBq0EKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CCcHWPuqkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0x7a_MlD4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHK41OimQV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXFi1QBA4Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ElBbNYCdfnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2ULDhpTJBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUV0Pxy_ZCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q48bwxyqVpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud6sU3AclT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2D236UaHeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pt10M3xmM1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezywTzz7hY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2CIiES_xxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICZLKtCpL8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9AbeALNVkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4F9DxYhqmKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMcDg2HwOnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eJEj8f0BZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (3. März 2021)

Hier mal klassische Musik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uG2gYE5KOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbYkz5CBMas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Smzy6aJSy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJWFsZ_YUc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hurWzo01FpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ta79k03OkWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2021)

*//NiGHTFLY*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJBlLVoWzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ld4csPdP174

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2021)

Was n behinderter Videoclip. Dieser moderne, leere Gesichtsausdruck tut das übrige.
Hätte nie nach dem Video suchen sollen, dann gäbe es keine negativen Assoziationen zu einem entspannten Lied. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JY_cAa84PdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (4. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCC_b5WHLX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (4. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was n behinderter Videoclip. Dieser moderne, leere Gesichtsausdruck tut das übrige.
> Hätte nie nach dem Video suchen sollen, dann gäbe es keine negativen Assoziationen zu einem entspannten Lied.


Apropos Assoziation, die erinnert mich von Stil und Auftritt her aber sowas von an Tugba Ekinci. Ein türkischstämmiger Kollege hat mich mal zu einem Konzert geschleppt - die Mucke war nicht so meins, aber die Stimmung bombastisch.

Ansonsten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yI8lrvKLzg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Apropos Assoziation, die erinnert mich von Stil und Auftritt her aber sowas von an Tugba Ekinci. Ein türkischstämmiger Kollege hat mich mal zu einem Konzert geschleppt - die Mucke war nicht so meins, aber die Stimmung bombastisch.


Naja, so lange die Musik wenigstens noch ein bisschen traditionell klingt, kann ich damit fast immer etwas anfangen. Ist bei dem Lied oben zwar gar nicht der Fall (da könnte der Gesang auch japanisch, russisch, englisch oder indisch sein), aber um einen regnerischen Tag ausklingen zu lassen, ist es geeignet. Tugba Ekinci war mir bis eben kein Begriff. 

Thema Stimmung: Mehr kann ein zentral-/ nordeuropäisches Publikum scheinbar auch nicht aus der besten Vorlage machen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khiIXHNbxGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qg5Mi6qFrXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (4. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_jgYzkX5kM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOxgjNatwao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TI4e4RDhUwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j9V78UbdzWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijxk-fgcg7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4MLx-H9hTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iop8-JFnVwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPgv3637dlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMbfT3Wppjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzpRU347BDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp02CEIWX8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkxvFc6ypWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsMQdQNlwfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbru9NQTtuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJJ4odOP96Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S024kLpz-zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bo16OGF8Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oU6uUEwZ8FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7I0vkKy504U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrjdpNDfZLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__





						The KLF Re-enactment Society
					

The KLF Re-enactment Society




					www.klfrs.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pC_zffOenk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0T4nyB9k88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sUXMzkh-jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. März 2021)

Nummer 1 der deutschen Charts!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSx1xWn0RJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-G8KmNF-xc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GCNUeTFSbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (8. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVuuatjHGnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPUZwriSX4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5ZJui3aPoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6VaeFCxta8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. März 2021)

> In the name of #freedom wild wolves are howling Marching around the cages Puffing heir damn cigarette smoke out Into people's breath The sound of children crying The voice of a starving mother This whole prison is full of Landless and defenceless people Who knows how we are? Who will break these prisons? Those who came to support All are wolfs and unconscious For what crime are we imprisoned? Children who need kindness? People who’ve suffered still suffering They fled to survive We came from death to death We came from pain to pain For fear of ruthless insiders We came to more danger To make the animal more predatory They close it in and feed less You see the same in this camp That's why they make people suffer We're human also, what's our difference? We are not criminals and animals Where is that western culture? Where are those human rights? We became a bunch of dead rabbits That the wolves would hunt We are trying to survive While governments are hunting us down The media see oppression But tomorrow they will show flowers What is the role of the United Nations? They are shedding blood for the corpses Food? More like snake venom Only to throw to the garbage What is the response to protest? Gas and batons against Innocent people? Here freedom is death It's a money business, there is no Conscience( they keep us here only to earn more money) If you do not have it, you will not be free pregnant women sleep in slums God may help us all Be silent if you do not have faith freedom means you're free to kill You won't be punished for that !! One sleeps one wakes( Metaphor of chaos) One drunk one sober One is broke, one is sick One loves one is shameless( Metaphor of chaos) he was crying for his miserable life Because he was imprisoned for several years He spent a lifetime To maybe one day live without fear Immigrants sleep hungry Immigrants live in slums Immigrants try to understand their rights Who understands what we say? Screaming, everyone is tired He's living in a tent for two years Under the rain in the cold Lots of patients, doctors don't care There's a sound, asking for help Where is God? He must be dead Let the black shell die Who killed him? Afghan killed No matter if you're black or white, all are human. Whatever happens, they say Afghan If anyone has a knife They still say criminal Afghan Blood is everywhere Nobody gives a ************ We are imprisoned for trade nobody cares about human rights You come and sit in our place Look and tell about this misery For a bite of cold bread They eat each other by force But we get our rights We die for our rights As blood runs through our veins We fight for freedom In the hope that one day everyone will be united Dead rabbits in this camp Get strength together​







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNCxVVT2FK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZj4au4VdsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (9. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFPs-CPk7AA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3LbzjFJdSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nyt6O9bok1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2021)

Retro mal anders:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvZb8qgmYfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnQ7ksOM4Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01-2pNCZiNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKB4cioGs98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUR_lea1asc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trGX3ET3jTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruaZarDQfXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwYN7mTi6HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIo5BBY11rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etAIpkdhU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76mkEfxxIl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bePCRKGUwAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (12. März 2021)

Was ist denn hier los. 
Da hat aber jmd. Langeweile.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhU_DEM-7Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0u8teXR8VE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CH8_gA4E_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wauzrPn0cfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Angelehnt an ein Thema hier grad


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FggsEkPQEbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCC6lFo8bzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOGxKLUMbbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UG3VcCAlUgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UocN_FLb3To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpUOpFgH0Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLlpoiNvE2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRTUZ2sS1D8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTLTG4FTNBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aclyuqS1MmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oDTogvIQGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2021)

Was höre ich wohl während ich bench ??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwHsd6F3wj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und danach höre ich mir an ob es der alte Mann noch kann 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOu5pmcoXKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpMHjzkO35M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOtTyWIJD1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chK8XTtqEJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzlK-ujBO7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16y1AkoZkmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il23afXehLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvD3CHA48pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lvldB7dCg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_njVg-uWV0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4hQxU3a3PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3NMZAUKGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubYGDDIuuh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUCp3CsLo5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RxFO2vaUOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnFtZZp7f-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWTuKhhYobQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sH2BjOc2M7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6IW8XHHI7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJBLmhGwu0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCJLOXqnT2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2021)

Der Pistols-Song von dem ich am häufigsten einen Ohrwurm habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6GDdKrQ8EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit:

Ach was soll der Geiz, schmeißen wir halt das ganze Album auf den Plattenteller.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGCYNhaZ728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aW-WXVh1-lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2021)

Noch ein großartiges Album, das ich bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr gehört habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NJi1wwwIOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (18. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckVYO9oI8vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der beste "power stand" den ihr jemals sehen werdet!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87nkJquHnAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQUGjCXrpfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVQ9fJlP30w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6X9CEi8wkBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrjdpNDfZLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nqcL0mjMjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TB751ZCh_zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-7O1PJqfP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr cool. Das haben wir in einer Variation früher auch gesungen.

Dann machen wir mal weiter. Baruch HaShem.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TfzqO-Jciug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6Lwef5Ab3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWcASV2sey0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfYxXAdxPI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEiTHHdOXlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SscVk-q2jdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRyKp8JS_-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (22. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPW0t3ysrGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YI71iCEhLpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDI2jfNiOOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rn_ysTc1fxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ey KLF! Ich hab in den 90'ern deren CD's und Vinyls gesammelt weil ich die so genial fand und hatte so ziemlich alles am start was es von denen gab, selbst an Importe aus Japan bin ich rangekommen... Und jetze füllen die nach und nach einen/ihren offiziellen Youtube-Kanal, krass! ​


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vxWyuPvDfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JeVrlyrMo9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXYlFuWEuKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp3op-DYFG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHbUum0CVbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDaOgu2CQtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. März 2021)

Irgendwie, Irgendwo, Irgendwann – Danke Kassel Edition





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIxL1yTvmQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_pLleIU41A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2iPZs8z6k6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJcH8gdNM3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ElkDuNkdeEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nHlzLv_a6bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CprfjfN5PRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tu26LObHFao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwDpAfFzcRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3jqSEshkhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7f8MU3625M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qJysfFFR9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g95Oh_aD_R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLFnE88fdoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Urw-iutHw5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKPxNQfrtzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P06Xa80nd8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kqxr-_ulfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Th8KhmFEv5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Yjtl6xhBZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEVZi_xd__I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLdvpFIPReA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYh_RkkgFd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vls1qMmutrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IAlENbpIGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur mal für die, die sich evtl. fragen was da gesungen wird.
Hier der Songtext. )

Deine blonden Haare habe ich an mein Herz angebunden und verkettet, und es läst sich nicht mehr lösen meine geliebte Mihriban, glaube nicht das der Tod qualvoller als die Trennung ist.
Wenn ich dich nicht sehe kann ich nichts mehr wahrnehmen meine geliebte Mihriban.

Wenn Geliebte gesagt wird fällt mir der Stifft aus der Hand, meine Augen sehenn nichts mehr, mein Verstand ist durcheinander.

Die Flammen in der Straßenlaterne frieren, die Liebe kann man nicht beschreiben un d auf den Papier schreiben, meine geliebte Mihriban.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzxLFYm1nSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dzf4T3RbEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPf0YbXqDm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSN0YysStgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpQ5XUMku70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17GxpgE-Fwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cF3OWCYLLVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. März 2021)

10 minutes 2 go




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgmV_hkonEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSTo_D9ImS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPgPxGX6nNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jx5KJQb0pDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sS328JdTytU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNYCuj4ur-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-k1ZRVamoZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. März 2021)

String tribute players - Flyleaf string tribute





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oieRUTk93QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drGx7JkFSp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nexus71 (28. März 2021)

Passend zu meinem Nickname :
Alpha Quadrant - 4 Year Lifespan (Industrial/Dark Techno)​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8-cr9-gLIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und auch Goa höre ich manchmal hier was neues, klingt aber wie 90er

Globox - X-Ray Spex (oldschool GOA)​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zO4xGTCcwsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIiZFpOQnd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. März 2021)

Wenigstens den instrumentalen Teil hören......





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQRvrTWXj7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2021)

Hmmm...
Heavy Metal  (film)
Heavy Metal FAKK 2 (film)
Heavy Metal FAKK 2 (spiel)
und nun




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNXMs_y7n9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eisbrecher-FAKK?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. März 2021)

Heute ab 22:00 Uhr ein wenig Musikgeschichte auf dem MDR:

*22:00Uhr:  MDR Zeitreise "Singen für den Sozialismus":*








						MDR Zeitreise | MDR.DE
					






					www.mdr.de
				




*22:30Uhr: Depeche Mode und die DDR*
Just can't get enough








						Depeche Mode und die DDR | MDR.DE
					






					www.mdr.de
				




*00:00Uhr:  Hip Hop und die DDR*
Back in the days








						Hip Hop und die DDR | MDR.DE
					






					www.mdr.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_m6963osZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LE0KpcP05I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2gkHwzcnQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AG-erEMhumc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXUlmP5MvnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMVJsAZrodA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjQEoNVV6Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AIlz08fZos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-FlrqHE5MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxcVabGx484

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_PqHcUh-4s:390

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLlpoiNvE2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAch3IlnGoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTULqzrhBWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkl2hiTHUrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. März 2021)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VL5A4H8QJH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Version ist  jetzt nicht unbedingt der Hammer, aber das Video...!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9-ySllhrS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuKDBPw8wQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn3KWM1kuAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4nI2V07X6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOGxKLUMbbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wI1V8sRTAwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D__PKJ-4w-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hui, was ne Stimme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rClUOdS5Zyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uT4eSZvhHgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VaVKE82wMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFX_ZQCPerk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idizwemw02U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUbjmLrp9dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcxBgFBKixk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoXMCnZ_hKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGcxfvfA1vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYM6UF39vGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3y3WfpLQx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (2. April 2021)

Da will man fast Seemann werden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3PFqqH15Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmNIjHYRZSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuKDBPw8wQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FHGghEs1Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsSM_YyZ3uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=By86PcLufOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D-1pIb0Kqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbZYtHHrmG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrO4YZeyl0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WD5nqgle8dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuZUXiWKV2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_OGARBe6W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rvig7-sxvvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mzyz2egx_0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bX41eJgH1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ipGsNponds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Sk5aeUoOjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fF0ao14nEKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOUtsybozjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izE0DwdZ-0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpNw7jYkbVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vKJRbHxVxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 in Dauerschleife...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_D3VFfhvs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1OqD5EfKtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZAkqukvfSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmeUuoxyt_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-O5IHVhWj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jZBS3lD0Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zns8Y8phigk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNFzfwLM72c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ejga4kJUts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLdPDCVT4EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ui36Tv6oSEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwDftMCOMZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7iL2KzDh38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygLy02y7_n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. April 2021)

Am 9. April 2021 erscheint das fünfte Album "Extended" des Berliner Duos Modeselektor auf ihrem Label Monkeytown Records. In Form eines Visual Albums präsentiert sich die Musik des 27 Stücke umfassenden Mixtapes in Verbindung mit dem eigens dafür produzierten Film "Work", der die Energie der Musik in eine radikale Performance des Ausnahmetänzers Corey Scott-Gilbert übersetzt. Work entstand unter Mithilfe von Corey Scott-Gilbert (artistic director, performance), Krsn Brasko (film & creative director), Tobias Staab (creative director) und Modeselektor (music).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56--MBTTg5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2021)

R.I.P. DMX





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36EBd2Q4-gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Utm76-57Mxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsSM_YyZ3uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbZYtHHrmG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. April 2021)

wut? R.i.P.? Massensterben unter Musikern momentan, übel. Friede sei mit ihm.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpoBjyMFyxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7sIn-isRf3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHwVBirqD2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLkjzkbLngk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8U_gR58eJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=77-Ffqa-Bco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D-1pIb0Kqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLg4R4U1eVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. April 2021)

Alter, das ist echt eine der lahmsten und peinlichsten Metal-Bands, die ich je gehört habe...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooUX8_jDHxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBdyc1WDlBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XS088Opj9o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwuB7a_VQh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjyZKfdwlng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtxuWycNgfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gr3-1zCOG-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNBsVOnXC8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgaEI08JsiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. April 2021)

Ein ganzes konzert...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ua7K8Q3YXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cj059o9OwqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbMa5nnbffc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72c4MrcogfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52yR4NSVy7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjpgzpOlwT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. April 2021)

~w_e_l_t_k_l_a_s_s_e





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bioYs6oAD8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN-zEzr4Zwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> A friend of mine told me to watch this while we were flicking through music vids on the tube as we do ... I was like whaaaa, it goes for almost 2 hours man. His response was, trust me man, just start watching it ... and here I am almost 2 hours later with a big smile on my face and ready to listen to another Dub FX vid. Thanks for this upload and I look forward to watching more
> 
> 
> (aus den YT-Kommentaren.)​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRS8hzUFsQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2021)

Etwas erholung für mich in der reihenfolge...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LuSP4QaXiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N5u3Mxo3lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-A5clw2N3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayFhgxdRV-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N39NXEzDJyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWXsSwAMSHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vp7Q26XIjLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jszqqtS-M-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Und wer will darf sich damit einen imaginären festival-besuch bauen.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMv33eIEinc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0Q7yaDqLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=titWCCOgZbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQ7WSMZsvwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHzfhU8t5i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6EFg5eWWlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5lpy3MWh04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAgnJDJN4VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tD41isys1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idizwemw02U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4hzgyMjjTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1mD-_DKHc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lx2fZU5USus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APzUT2TNfMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe sie [auch] fafür:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9nJwBHcOlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOvi2CXlphw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... ist aber auch wirklich ein tolles album.​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyLdoQGBchQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uC08L4xxjNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFLhGq0060w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab damals auf dem C64 gespielt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryuj7OldKYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxOnpAg14Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da hat aber glaub ich nicht Chris Huelsbeck die musik geschrieben... (fand sie trotzdem besser wie die auf dem amiga)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhnrrLxQEVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofA3URC1wyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbEOEt-sPeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awvqIi427_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Für  @Leonidas_I
So jetzt gehts ab  zu den Squats 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQ27tUHlzM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0o5zILsE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Y6qc-ZaqZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI42hQHfbi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLLL1KxpYMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So jetzt gehts ab  zu den Squats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut Sache. Werde ich jetzt auch machen.
Schönes Lied, aber das ist doch keine Trainingsmucke. 

Gib dir das! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtQ6SeFyjOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ähm, ich meine das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkjUV36kw3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. April 2021)

Uh, nach 15 Jahren endlich wiedergefunden!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZ7sBdpvm-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6ndRB8CBpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Also nix gegen Xzibit, der hat früher auch ein paar anständige titel gemacht auch wenn das verdammt lang her ist, aber zu Within Temptation passt er nicht wirklcih. Das featuring mit Tarja ist da doch um längen besser...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LRlhAPXI4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ähm, ich meine das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahh genau das brauche ich auf die Ohren

Kleine Motivation zurück, das schön laut rein hämmern.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XLrKnXZvaHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also nix gegen Xzibit, der hat früher auch ein paar anständige titel gemacht auch wenn das verdammt lang her ist, aber zu Within Temptation passt er nicht wirklcih. Das featuring mit Tarja ist da doch um längen besser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, dein Link ist auch echt nice, aber mein Focus war eher mehr auf Xzibit, aber höre Dir bitte die Passagen an die xzibit singt, die Stimme einfach genial, aber viele Songs von Xzibit sind auch nicht mein Fall.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Jep, dein Link ist auch echt nice, aber mein Focus war eher mehr auf Xzibit,..


...und bei mir halt mehr auf Within Temptation. Liegt wohl daran, das ich mittlerweile eher im rock, hardrock und metal beheimatet bin. Allerdings muß ich auch irgendwie feststellen das mein geschmack, angesichts der allgemeinen tristesse da draußen, in richtung diverser "spaß-nummern" geht... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzmh0Bn44XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Irgendwie hab ich wieder mittelalter und momentan vor allem Feuerschwanz für mich entdeckt. 
Aber es gibt auch weiterhin normales...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeDRtblG7rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uR_2MMar0s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8P06XFyjBdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaftR0XzYHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2021)

Die Cover-Welle 2020 ist irgendwie erst jetzt auf mich gestoßen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMso3mOTMXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM4Y6ywOnTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWpEgLBeqFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTZIBzetZiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3JSbOt7CLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nco_kh8xJDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeMvMNpvB5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bRcM9EsR2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Afffdv5Tfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fG-ddea8ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04F4xlWSFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oy2zDJPIgwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxgMGk9JPVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDfDYibO2qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK4NSkl5HZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uc6f_2nPSX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CR4VBJWtVck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRvCvsRp5ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yByP88jUQH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCW7ZxLPXjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qchPLaiKocI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. April 2021)

// Eine kleine Nachtmusik //





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSyJNWyRZ8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybcxIpb-R_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6tknm4BCY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkKulSH2nNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1S5xRPZBMy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4bmtmKU14M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXuRe2kLQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSJXle3LP_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMHLkcc9I9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=queDnG9ZeNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EcjWd-O4jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (23. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rc7EC9WdWgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit Worten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. April 2021)

Die EP kam 2002!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBE4aTyysE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich verabscheue die grauen Männer im Bundestag.
Das wovon sie reden, ist das was ich nicht mag.
Der dumme braune Flügel redet von Leitkultur,
dem Erhalt der deutschen Werte, nicht nur an Rhein und Ruhr.
Sie machen einen tiefen Knicks, die Reden werden schärfer,
sie vollziehen die Verbeugung vor den Stammtischen der Dörfer.

Kein noch so tiefes Glas hat Zweck.
Gegen all den Schmutz und all den Dreck.
Und ich will nicht erst warten, bis sie wieder Cocktails schmeißen,
ich will jetzt schon sagen, daß wir auf sie scheißen.

Großstädte sie stinken,
und Stimmung wird gemacht gegen alles was hier fremd ist und was nicht paßt.
Wegen kleiner brauner Pisser hör' ich sie hinter mir reden,
daß der Kerl da ein Rassist ist, und die hassen jeden.
Doch nur Fakt ist ich hasse viele.
Unter uns und im Vertrauen, ob Deine Haut nun schwarz oder weiß ist,
ich hasse dich, dein Hirn ist braun.

Kein noch so tiefes Glas hat Zweck.
Gegen all den Schmutz und all den Dreck.
Und ich will nicht erst warten, bis sie wieder Cocktails schmeißen,
ich will jetzt schon sagen, daß wir auf sie scheißen.​


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFYe9vmyYF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCOmJHzLtM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eE1_IwhceDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Kv0kudFYs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dzf4T3RbEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

R.I.P.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hLvnjnWBlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FHGghEs1Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FePSbDfx_co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbZYtHHrmG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsSM_YyZ3uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yIKrwJJ2k70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC_UIjOfcvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dscfeQOMuGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUe0kPKR3hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4PE6gK2odM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Grcu7oyH6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dU2UUkYoeBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHpSB6iq0ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzTuBuRdAyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImqJpr2Fhzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epX8Th4aiMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cELBtOexOOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Nun auch im Auto und auf dem Mp3-Player.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6ebQ2wuV4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wdbr2ClUFH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mza8c6DcFxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjOvSkKe974

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiWA-9kf0Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgFvXLbJMSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JI00MaiLz8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEEasR7hVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuTVKO0RScI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8chN93Dx1_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KS224hdHnUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn6-c223DUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCZVL_8D048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koVHN6eO4Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zo7mmluF-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsCBGsKSW4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezkZ4XTP0UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqO1i58uC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mt0y9m51dFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FK-YmV1eVaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5t5Rnfz2OKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2VpR8HahKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGS6H4uFTtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (28. April 2021)

Bin gerade auf einem Retrotrip. Die Nachbarn freut's sicher 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvcPveoG7xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74FdXL2G4qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGVuT0PPFdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z_CtXKwoW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUGIocJK9Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-QO1uLMKz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						LOIKAEMIE haben Klassiker "Good Night White Pride" neu aufgenommen - AWAY FROM LIFE
					

"Only what we have to say: Good night white pride!"




					www.awayfromlife.com
				




da sach' ich doch glatt mal...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btN6mI69Kas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOnKCcjP8Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XXTREME (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWuYyxr8LdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4swH6uxvPuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eN3Fmpnoado

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzBeL-8ZSRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae829mFAGGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UE3sTF3oj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMw5hBkqHAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hp14nY-qh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8JEm4d6Wu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKDCfBhYGb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdnWgjQzSgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lplvDCAueZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eDkFlVSwnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aA0WrXax3Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVvSt1egn9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. April 2021)

Einer meiner traditionellen Einstimm-Songs für Morgen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87y6oP3sRFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVsLQZMxrnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qIXIHAmcKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-Ar3OVjrNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2021)

Classic May-Day Soundtrack:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcU4YdJudYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fYNXb1wJWjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9jvb1xzsAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahf2B_eZUc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Mai 2021)

Es gibt nur eine MAYDAY!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm1BdDH_m1I:3039

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-25AtlizDkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2021)

Cadillac Maniac




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFPqw80A-SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:
Auch wenn ich Samo lieber deutsch singen höre, das cover hat was...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOpHFHCko3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...und das video auch...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2021)

Anfang 1886 rief die nordamerikanische Arbeiterbewegung zur Durchsetzung des Achtstundentags zum Generalstreik am 1. Mai auf – in Anlehnung an die Massendemonstration am 1. Mai 1856 in Australien, welche ebenfalls den Achtstundentag forderte. Der 1. Mai war traditionell auch der _moving day_, an dem öfter Wechsel im Beruf oder Wohnort durchgeführt wurden. Es kam darauf zu Massenstreiks und Demonstrationen in den Industrieregionen.


Spoiler



Auch in einer Chicagoer Fabrik für landwirtschaftliche Geräte erklärten sich zu dieser Zeit die Mehrheit der Arbeiter solidarisch gegen die Betriebsleitung und drohten mit Streiks, weil sie unzufrieden waren mit dem 12-Stunden-Tag bei einem Durchschnittstagesverdienst von drei US-Dollar. Die Geschäftsleitung reagierte mit Massenaussperrungen und versuchte, die nun 800 bis 1000 freien Stellen mit neuen Einwanderern zu besetzen. Infolge der Kampagnen der sozialistischen _Arbeiter-Zeitung_ meldeten sich jedoch nur 300 neue Arbeiter, während in anderen Fällen Arbeiter vor der Fabrikpforte Schlange standen. Das wurde und wird bis heute als großer Sieg der Gewerkschaft gewertet.

Am Samstag, dem 1. Mai 1886, demonstrierten Tausende von Arbeitern, die in den Streik traten und an Kundgebungen teilnahmen, die überall in den Vereinigten Staaten stattfanden. Am Abend des 3. Mai 1886 hielt August Spies, der Chefredakteur und Herausgeber der _Arbeiter-Zeitung_, auf einer Arbeiterversammlung auf dem Haymarket in Chicago eine Rede. Nach der Haymarket-Versammlung – Ursprung des Arbeiterklassenbewusstseins in den USA – folgte ein mehrtägiger Streik in Chicago und führte zunächst am 3. Mai zu einer gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzung zwischen Demonstranten und der Polizei, bei der zwei Demonstranten getötet wurden. Bei einer Protestkundgebung am Tag darauf eskalierte die Gewalt. Nach der Stürmung der friedlichen Versammlung durch die Polizei warf ein Unbekannter eine Bombe, die einen Polizisten sofort tötete und zahlreiche Polizisten wie auch Demonstranten verletzte. Sechs weitere Polizisten starben an den Folgen des Bombenanschlags. Bei dem anschließenden Gefecht, das in die US-Geschichte als _Haymarket Affair_ eingegangen ist, wurden mehr als 200 Arbeiter verletzt; die Zahl der Toten wird mit sieben Polizisten und schätzungsweise der dreifachen Anzahl auf Seiten der versammelten Arbeiter angegeben.

Acht Anarchisten, die die Kundgebung organisiert hatten, wurden festgenommen und der Verschwörung angeklagt. Vier von ihnen, darunter der Chefredakteur und Herausgeber der _Arbeiter-Zeitung_, August Spies, wurden durch den Strang hingerichtet, einer beging in seiner Zelle Suizid. Die noch lebenden drei wurden sechs Jahre später begnadigt.

Auf dem Gründungskongress der Zweiten Internationale zwischen dem 14. und 21. Juli 1889 wurde zum Gedenken an die Opfer des Haymarket Riot der 1. Mai als „Kampftag der Arbeiterbewegung“ ausgerufen. Am 1. Mai 1890 wurde zum ersten Mal dieser „Protest- und Gedenktag“ mit Massenstreiks und Massendemonstrationen in der ganzen Welt begangen.


(https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erster_Mai)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwbzxemJZIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOpHFHCko3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMehItNQKAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Idles rassemble cinq fous furieux pétris de contre-culture : Joe Talbot, Adam Devonshire, Mark Bowen, Lee Kiernan et Jon Beavis. Depuis 2011, le quintet déchaine une musique punk et rock qui crache sur le système à grands coups de paroles engagées et de décibels. Un investissement à 200% qui rappelle celui de leurs compatriotes de Sleaford Mods.
> 
> Pour sa Release Party, Idles joue les douze morceaux de Joy as an Act of Resistance -  album publié cette année chez Partisan Records. Pour souligner l’univers de cet opus, les Anglais nous invitent justement à un événement particulièrement joyeux (sur le papier du moins) : un mariage. Seulement voilà, demander à cinq punks de gérer la musique du plus beau jour de sa vie, c'est prendre le risque de tout faire basculer…
> 
> Attention au lancer de bouquet, il risquerait bien de virer en pogo légendaire !​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XwS3fIrPYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an wen erinnern die mich bloß... hmm.​


----------



## soulstyle (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGfKi6kpdTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_NK0OTF_Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2021)

*Broilers »Pura Fiesta« Live & Loud*

der Soundtrack zur Wohnzimmerzerstö… Renovierung anläßlich der Veröffentlichung des neuen Albums »Puro Amor«

*20:00 Uhr gehts los!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyeFKbsojyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich war ja ziemlich skeptisch ob des riesenhypes vor erscheinen des neuen Albums - muss jedoch konstatieren, dass es wahrlich toll geworden ist!​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ckom3gf57Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2021)

Hah, I feel you, boys...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VaVKE82wMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIGMUAMevH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PspeCLZ5RWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKrAKtxzlyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKQXVGF2M2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...die Konzertkarten liegen hier auch schon über 'n Jahr rum. ^^​


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9na0W0b250

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqMcevcUmqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaoCX_T22SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-V8kYT1pvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cj9Ijp8qBdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2er9d5hb_Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKEXU7zA_eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91wqBmupAlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpeRShWMdYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2021)

Moralisch (höchst verwerflich)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UHJTD-LBPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pvcfbf0PXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5-MAix9T-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


We drink your Blood!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpxFUo7oxWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2021)

Mc Thunder II




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFr2LjZrts4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2021)

Meine Frau eben: Im Tatort läuft ein Song, der hört sich interessant an, kannst du den identifizieren? Ich höre zwei Sekunden rein und entdecke etwas wieder, was ich rund zehn Jahre nicht mehr gehört habe - absolut  unverdientermaßen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWvtxbLOmU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Suche! Der Tatort war schrottig, aber die Musik in meinen Ohren gut!


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khWmNqWXU8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBEE-t-uyI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Danke für die Suche! Der Tatort war schrottig, aber die Musik in meinen Ohren gut!


Ich selber bin kein Tatort-Zuschauer, freue mich aber, dass inzwischen auch deutsche Produktionen geeignet sind, Musik zu entdecken oder eben wiederzuentdecken. Noch vor ein paar Jahren war noch Leonard Cohen das höchste der Gefühle - aber auch nur, weil der Gute irgendwie von jedem verwurstet wurde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PgMsACFMIq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSJXle3LP_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich selber bin kein Tatort-Zuschauer, freue mich aber, dass inzwischen auch deutsche Produktionen geeignet sind, Musik zu entdecken oder eben wiederzuentdecken.


Durchaus.  So wie das hier, was ich gerade höre.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdAv-7unsS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krDUGHZgdxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2021)

Feuerschwanz-Wikingerblut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MCIil7hrvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dööp...Dööp...Dööp...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNEdxZURTaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRQrgKZZjf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2021)

The Power...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDHpq2Khpyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqK1FrO3BdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40gE0QP8l3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3ADK6gsDGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u68dXowKtyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGM4XaWXetc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3C2GaXiN99g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> [~snip~]Video zu "Alles wird wieder ok!" von den Broilers[/~snip~]​



Okay, musikalisch dann doch schon eher flach - was allerdings nicht zwingend schlecht heißt. Aber das Video hat mich wehmütig gemacht. So einige Läden darin gesehen, die ich schon zu lange nicht mehr besucht habe... das Don't Panic in Essen, der Trinkteufel in Berlin, ewig nicht mehr bei CoreTex gestöbert oder in den Astra Stuben in Hamburg gefeiert. Und an der StyleBar in Oldenburg bin ich zwei Jahre lang quasi jeden Tag auf dem Arbeitsweg vorbei gekommen.

Und On-Topic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-tAwLHASS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2021)

mir gehts da ganz genau so. mission accomplished, tät ich sagen.  das neue album hat mich ziemlich überrascht muss ich sagen. bin bei dingen die im vorfeld quasi über alle maßen gehypt werden immer recht skeptisch - aber ihre Nr. 1 haben sie sich redlich verdient. nicht zuletzt auch wegen songs/aktionen wie dieser. oder dieser hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6AZ0yam7gxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... bei dem breche ich aus Gründen im "falschen" moment auch heute noch regelmäßig zusammen und kann den demzufolge nur seltenst auch mal in gänze anhören.
alles in allem haben sie über die jahre eine bemerkenswerte entwicklung hingelegt und ich hoffe, sie bleiben wie sie sind. tolle menschen sie sind. (:


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vDOxfAs6ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mgiCechWNCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_u3P3TxhuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8HCcC-6XEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3WkxYql4PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBjjcKFPW8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jKXc0Ye9vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iojeTEVC1xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. Mai 2021)

R.I.P. Nick Kamen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2z6ssQe_bpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Mai 2021)

Band des Cousins eines guten Kumpels.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxOxzkeGk6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Mai 2021)

Hui, lange ist es her.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6Y99Ku0214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmiLzAn0oVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpCJKZ6Lmzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3F1W8HJLV5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2021)

Feuerschwanz kann auch Black-Metal...   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHSVkQCfwnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Mai 2021)

Welch passender Titel. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1X-xq66gAW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2021)

Seed Cover...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WmlshlqXD54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQgzy4Hg7JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrWPKu37H1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQa5o9Q9Z7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpbqJ1qvCPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWmrfgj0MZI:101

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUCb0nnjTwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z_CtXKwoW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8V-UfAzwaMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Adu-EfJbuBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHwVBirqD2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMpSVPAjWhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZ_I0KZvezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgPHumcCb-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrjdpNDfZLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAMDFh-VNMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dC-UwU8xK68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2021)

Nun, ähm, ja, irgendwie mag ich es... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTEYUFgLveY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hq4ZF1b5lHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQxa1vaCLSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbQGf521gHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjlABVwlkTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2021)

Inspiriert durch den "Alterungs"-Thread:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=He6H1iaCvjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=za05HBtGsgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2021)

Vom "Alterungs"-Thread inspiriert #2 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCwG6gCiNZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWcASV2sey0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZqZ3is9tpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvIwaGQ_WkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Wb0MiGqGqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doZ6wOJHu_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Mai 2021)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=359I0x3lInk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tT4d1LQy4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EcjWd-O4jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpI9Cckh1tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3wfhUuGrP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2021)

Gucke grade die - unzensierte! - BD-Fassung von Miami Vice durch.
Dabei ist mir insbesondere ein Track im Gedächtnis geblieben, aus einer der vermutlich besten Episoden überhaupt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzwMe-3XVn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: 
@Tekkla
Ey, was für'n krasser Zufall.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lov594xr_yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksqTQ33ohWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STyZ4iDBw9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYi381lJoeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxHGmX820EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Mai 2021)

Auf geht's zur Arbeit. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWpEgLBeqFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsvfofcIE1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPgrfXuHYWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X32V-eftFJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xiVPs-j0-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdBU-jpJJtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hq4ZF1b5lHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDfvESxhZ2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZ_I0KZvezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZGDZG8F8Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V43fGInXiLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2021)

Jetzt schon seit Stunden irgendwelche "XYZ reacts to first time hearing [insert name of famous Iron Maiden song]"-Videos in der DuRöhre


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGDolE35XHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6epzmRZk6UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlvStoOyEzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2021)

wtf? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0YXfeNxJJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9anjBuqqMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> wtf?


Die nehmen sich wohl auch nicht übermäßig ernst.   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9WWz95ripA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich bleibe trotzdem lieber bei feuerschwanz. Mein englisch ist nicht so der renner...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpMHjzkO35M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOpHFHCko3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDJmvrjfF10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMAUBMvFncY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnSGczu17t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Mai 2021)

War das eine schöne Zeit... 
Weniger Stöcke im Hintern!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KJ__06kyxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9KeDCLUDZw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-B0lXnierw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-AjGB75wNbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wU26xVT_vBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0190wsvghpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1hnBv12-uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEGLhUZRZdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sUXMzkh-jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1iEt7s6TeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvRE14Sm1mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tcBgBRziXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQ9MpKgZ8zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZyZQenE4y_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Mai 2021)

DEEP|MELODIC|ELEKTRO|TECHNO|MINIMAL





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZxPX0rC4X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfHsF6FKgb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2021)

Wunderschönes Konzertevent!








						Udo Lindenberg - Live vom Atlantik | MDR.DE
					

In der Hamburger Kulturfabrik Kampnagel präsentierte Udo Lindenberg Schätze aus seiner gesamten Karriere. Mit ihm auf der Bühne standen u.a. Jan Delay, Maria Furtwängler, Gentleman, Marteria und Alice Cooper.




					www.mdr.de
				




und gleich noch das making of hintendran:








						Udo Lindenberg - Volle Fahrt voraus | MDR.DE
					

In diesem Film wird die wochenlange Entstehung eines außergewöhnlichen Konzertes, sowie eine (imaginäre) Schiffsreise mit den musikalischen Gästen des Konzertes erzählt. Es sind Begegnungen auf dem Lindischen Ozean.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImqJpr2Fhzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABXqyXFX_Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LG6VVUbJw-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2021)

Für alle mit einer "prinzessin" zuhause...  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zCXurkYOuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JOHlNY_-0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCVggNEAELY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



18:00 Uhr dann noch Sarah Lesch zum Abschluß! 









						Paradiesvogelfest: Dezentral & Digital | Feierabendkollektiv
					

*PARADIESVOGELFEST: DEZENTRAL & DIGITAL*  *Wir haben gesagt: wir finden statt - und wir werden stattfinden und sowohl das größte als auch das kleinste Paradiesvogelfest aller Zeiten feiern.*




					www.feierabendkollektiv.org


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eJIgKluhfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2021)

und da isse auch schon




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLYPv8ZQT08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX2gA18grk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idizwemw02U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TPEvAJCOrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QK-Z1K67uaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvQTTA9raJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R46b5HZTSL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_KWLXEIIoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRogdSxEdSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj6KdKIcRHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9xqfo9_K6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6XNf2Tnaow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWo572wyWc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2021)

Kann man fast schon "Oldie" nennen. Man bin ich alt! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWjBPIbJMzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ganze Album hatte das und noch zwei weitere Höhepunkte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pI11s8fim_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOhwVgwmbjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gun war im Stampfschritt gut "tanzbar". Danach brauchte man aber 'nen Sauerstoffzelt 

Jetzt bin ich in meiner Jugend gefangen. HILFE! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xteiz70Y_lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBF7XE9QaQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HdOqhjuph8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WDSY8Kaf6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXS0YMbUzo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyZQUEMZlCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfBdGT4dn4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IurHIN6Q__s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZRv-4sNTqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbNQeIcKTxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVQHDF0L2tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VV7rhO1EneU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOZhB_qC2W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU8z4MMOg18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zABYZN5jO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgCRPriksBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z_CtXKwoW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XI2wsm-f64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d82w7O0u5A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzQIn5rWt58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sSTszPuB-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6A4yCf2Q1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5f_lYT60w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXZJejJT8Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2021)

Mal was altes:
Saga 1981 live (man beachte den Ansager ):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zL9rh8TKAI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Läuft bei mir gerade von CD nebenbei.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDfDYibO2qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HM4-BPWH1SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJEsurcGkB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSJuk2ResG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Mai 2021)

Wie das Album schon damals hätte klingen müssen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vumrar1k928:641

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Basser hat's halt einfach sowas von drauf.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xc9xsLaFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNRaMPsu4Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_lt6RqHRFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUxFQ5QBiYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SIyDCyiN3v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dc3AovUZgvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hY81kMgwTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEAuMiKqP-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkkQ8dCPiwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kenshinaro (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMFZWjeQetc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITyXjY5L-_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAEapKFYApU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3mSb6IGCZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FePSbDfx_co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_x5F2qwYkFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBpEoTE6lrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXCSG6AMpQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLcZLHS8OT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


manchmal kann mich das die ganze welt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Mai 2021)

Grenzpunkt Null reloaded #85 

:: Beautiful Noise - The Sound of Bob Rutman ::

presented by Rex Joswig to celebrate the 90th birthday of Mr Robert Rutman,
the grandmaster of Heavy Metal Meditation

:: playlist:
1. Dresden - Bob Rutman (bow chimes), Arran Poole (bow chimes), Mark Bowler (percussion)
2. Slow Boat To China - Bob Rutman (voice & buzz chimes), Bernd Jestram (electronics)
3. Yellow Ghosts - Bob Rutman (voice & steel cello), Dr. Alexander Dorsch (bow chimes), Bernd Jestram (bass & electronics), Rex Joswig (loops & echoes)
4. Short Cuts of Bob - Bob Rutman (voice & buzz chimes)
5. Gelbe Musik - Bob Rutman (bow chimes), Zam Johnson (electronics & guitar)
6. My Funny Valentine - Bob Rutman (voice)
7. Industrial Indianer - Bob Rutman (bow chimes), Zam Johnson (electronics)
8. Duet - Bob Rutman (voice & bow chimes), Wolfram Spyra (electronics)






__





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXblqtzy_tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_v41kAb3osI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gtd9Bg9S85U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQiz0iOm38U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CzNP8nLo8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tnsDK5XVFq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SS4FGdDMNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6l6FAp2WI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6OynQ5dOms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eU8P0Ufwpl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqdWTeXWvOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OajSrj0dpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Adu-EfJbuBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYboMkLluKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAQq5WHVgTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v61tFqtzxlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHtNZVyxXds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7W5WOIhv14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAC2xmQ-3Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XulhG3OSNIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nw8LyN21OO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09R8_2nJtjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tM0Y1Ajqq7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Edwsf-8F3sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pseudonymx (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXA87vmEtbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QkLTWFqmPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2021)

Post-Punk 2021 (FREE sampler), by Artoffact Records
					

15 track album




					artoffactrecords.bandcamp.com
				




// A piece of heaven in a rotten world //​


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FK-YmV1eVaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xzN8Nt0Pok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=re3Y8_5rNF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXCSG6AMpQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Mai 2021)

Schlafenszeit!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXLY4dlciW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHxuTFRsZm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vqsjwj5vN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K0EAc3abq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhBHL3v4d3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-L6wC387hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzeeV_Dl9gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iv6YrsBccuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YPo8zDkvy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WGcyRcqx2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2FEGX1W5_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DalJFfFgt7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPN7EvbrCp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSNZxPjR4rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDZ6k-OvLOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfLbEtFO_Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PnGGvkX5ryQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VACP0wbBoXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIpfWORQWhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_ZvYtowkx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylW6sC6NNhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZ25BG-ww9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXbEMRb1hss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Mai 2021)

Geht ab 1 Minute und 35 sek. los.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAIIbS7r2QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Tf32R9bHJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Mai 2021)

Mandoki Soulmates - Music Is The Greatest Unifier​Leslie Mandoki und seine Soulmates, die Ikonen des Rock und weltbekannte Jazzlegenden, sind ihrem Publikum dankbar, weil es sie jahrzehntelang auf Händen trug. Jetzt, in den Zeiten der Lockdowns und geschlossenen Konzerthäuser, geben sie ihren Fans mit diesem virtuellen Konzert etwas zurück: ein musikalisches Geschenk, das alle Spaltungen und Grenzen überwindet.
Weltstars wie Ian Anderson von Jethro Tull, John Helliwell von Supertramp, Peter Maffay, Al di Meola, Nick van Eede von Cutting Crew, Till Brönner, Randy Brecker und viele mehr stehen gemeinsam auf der virtuellen Bühne.









						Das Erste
					

Das Erste im Livestream - die aktuelle Sendung jetzt live




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Beginnt gerade (23:49 Uhr) und lässt sich später bestimmt nicht in der Mediathek finden.​


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OChI5fsBqtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2021)

zum glück geht das grad nich. 

[edit/update] gibts tatsächlich bei youtube:

Leslie Mandoki | Starnberger See 
Ian Anderson | Jethro Tull – Oxford 
Nick van Eede | Cutting Crew – London 
Till Brönner | Berlin 
Szakcsi | Budapest 
Jane Xie | Shanghai 
John Helliwell | Supertramp – Liverpool 
Steve Bailey | Boston 
Al Di Meola | New York 
Peter Maffay | Starnberger See 
Jesse Siebenberg | Supertramp – San Francisco 
Cory Henry | Los Angeles 
Deobrat Mishra | Delhi 
Mike Stern | New York 
Margarita | Moskau 
Randy Brecker | Long Island / New York 
Bill Evans | Nashville 
Sirreal | Beijing 
Richard Bona | Miami 
Moto Fukushima | Tokyo 
Tony Carey | Los Angeles / Starnberger See 
Julia Mandoki | Amsterdam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDDpdhuC4Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Mai 2021)

Nimmste das derweil  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOpHFHCko3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2021)

nee lass mal. ich finde die so dermaßen peinlich, das ahnste nicht (also Saltatio Mortis jetze...) deutsche industriemusik, u know... geht gar nich. ^^


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2021)

Also, dann wäre da ja noch das hier... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-DWvIioy8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0W17L0lxOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKBkp6Zc9ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWd0WAyrclk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Praise HaShem!


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AGBjTRDDAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rsPNwhlMmF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2021)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


nich schlecht!

... selbstverständlich kam mir da direkt unser heiß geliebter Buttermaker mal wieder ins Gedächtnis:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcgHKcDYcQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-hAekTDPro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B3JmtMCJ0ok:1238

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5t5Rnfz2OKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipQm2nZY9Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzk7ULHwKfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJQkOrFPpVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaNVqhuiZK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pL0DM4X_zJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lEiggvpyHMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1I5ZVjtTyAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJ8nn6oaDuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Mai 2021)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/minupren/bergfest-rave-80s-synthi-pop-techno-and-more-twitch-show-24022021/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich tät's ja glatt selbst liken, wenn's denn ginge. ​


----------



## pedi (30. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNBVwtN3gvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich tät's ja glatt selbst liken, wenn's denn ginge. ​


Dann tue ich das mal für dich!


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chG6xRsX7ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR3Bonm7f0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4bgXH3sJ2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_Dyouvtb98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEN4NZ7dlPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjyZKfdwlng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yogt0lz3UF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzWHE32IxUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (31. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqfiNU7Ti50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViP87WipSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZ7ZfLmR_lA:40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W5pq4bIzIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcEzx5HLYEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZN3weW1udE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPjk57UbQM4:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wochenende ............






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xe_PbWFAzZQ:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Augen sagen mehr als tausend Pillen.....upps....Worte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9lWfAemdNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (2. Juni 2021)

Heute ist ja praktisch "Freitag" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymIK9FWfKxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvRE14Sm1mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lrj2Hq7xqQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egMWlD3fLJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

Umso später der Abend .....umso besser die Mucke  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1GZ9d_JBAQ:21

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zu gut .......gleich nochmal in die gleiche Kerbe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgqyVzj5kg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2021)

2021..........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJbvMguKrys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L397TWLwrUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IE-_aMg-L5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEznVpX4MBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2021)

Viel besser kann man es gar nicht covern .............





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3AHqcinzZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rE34z7uVjSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T6PXX7X2ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EChbyJ6QeSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6k4yd11re4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFx3bW0fVmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbfeH6Q8PzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goy1ruH_A3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rnkb7M3dKTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWPXcTR2NiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbcAogYfcJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITWXnzcQFV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_PqHcUh-4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRbruOopotI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7TLTjqUyog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juni 2021)

... einfach weils toll ist und so schön passig zum start ins we wieder mal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyeFKbsojyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBsjggc5jHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmLBSCiEoas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9m7tPikH0UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=poE7TeHgNbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvNWlY6UBwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FFheNm9mAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ka4R1nNNVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWa-6g-TbgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXL0yGT4RPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Cj7O5Sx4O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2021)

mein momentaner Weckersong morgens.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3Easg5ACe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc71KZG87X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yq2jJLswL8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2021)

okay, die weckerversion ist etwas flotter.
aber Judge Dread geht irgendwie immer, voll die gute-laune-mucke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KRyOgY-hf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2021)

Shabbat Shalom!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0W17L0lxOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sIZHyMqBcRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2021)

klassiker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkbNdf2kmPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T6zCG9vAnx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csYjk5m4_PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBvGfM-YFy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwAm7RnrZyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRbJrWsUN7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2021)

*Rammlord - Fat Guy





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=yYdqJLLSah8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dKOHZ7ofGnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/compilerbau/charlatan/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mR1Crl3mRz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5rRZdiu1UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dd7AgxMXtdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FssULNGSZIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC9jhtuscZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LifrubdnsBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRb_SobRMO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKvYhWs8o3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ssFjyDIyQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbcAogYfcJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdt1ffD0blY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2021)

Tim im Baum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHI2MaQJgCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Vecuck8-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STt1OSgf8SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQV8CA5eA3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFwZA4fcetI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (8. Juni 2021)

ehrliche volksmusik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q6r2-_Qxww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbcAogYfcJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAdDaFdGaJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Juni 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> ehrliche volksmusik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich liebe sowas. habs aber leider nicht im ganzen erwischt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feS3HI-5gsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tkyiTPAMKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2m08Bo6PvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3eh7uDhg2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL7jwhWAU_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHCcy7tSjrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BC19kwABFwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYI09PMNazw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQLoZKaCQfA:2970

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBJF0lWmnHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (9. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4HQevc9JE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGT73GcwhCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOz-pz3qt8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (10. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbZUlu1CdgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzUhKpAh7j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1A6rwZ6R-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsD6JPjgOrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LK4OWcuU9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eZqMMQBXp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADwVvT7-5_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVovq9TGBw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fz4axHOyccQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke für die Inspiration @Silent3sniper


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSPhKzewXSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nl9cpuXXx8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcnguXuwGZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sn00py1 (12. Juni 2021)

Bicep - Album Isles





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8OcXk1Qa0fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5FPPoLqkCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hGQ97tCTOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRG1UixHvos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Mehr Mehr Mehr!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trGX3ET3jTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9gK2fOq4MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lFl5dI7Gv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juni 2021)

.. is das nicht schön..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7TxSDRqdC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6k4yd11re4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djkl4AR2QmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjY6k5aTgik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (13. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0pGQM5wRHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVDLeSkoFJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsex7YA4WG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Den Remix hat ein guter Bekannter von mir gemacht. Wurde heute frisch released. Auch auf Spotify und Itunes.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRnh-e9Kmp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1PR2bIw-Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (15. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QAt12Lrm1kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAJ1WTGNISk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWP2uPwcAzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-IG09dfVvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AGBjTRDDAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hkmuTvkp_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dulxbKkj9Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjdVuxrnTik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gsp40J_kMJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



symphatisch isser scho:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ySvPGX3qZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjB8P-rZG-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMgEJ9YGHpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zklqr1xj32Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NrXi6BzhQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7lweNCCwS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3tZhKM-kz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uT4eSZvhHgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYKLvYGqaC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich liebe dich! Heirate mich! Verdammt! Bin ich schon. Aber wer das mag, der muss ein guter Mensch sein!


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich! Heirate mich! Verdammt! Bin ich schon. Aber wer das mag, der muss ein guter Mensch sein!


Bin auch schon vergeben. 

Aber ich mag die Melodie, seit ich Mitte der 80er den russischen Film "Sibiriade" gesehen habe. Und als sie dann Jahre später in Trance-Version von PPK als Hintergrundmusik in der Space Night wieder auftauchte, war sie endgültig im Hirn festgenagelt.

Im Moment versuche ich möglichst angenehm, meine Russischkenntnisse wieder etwas aufzupolieren; da tauchen auch ein paar Perlen auf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0YlbAISCQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juni 2021)

Ein Klassiker!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fg0dGV4xjsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOSNAg9P_Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nach 15 Sek. war ich raus!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Juni 2021)

*... Reggae!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyhn0JLLrzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und gleich noch einen hinterher!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijjppI4JA3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*... von den Philippinen!*​


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBZ5SLJmfdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJ5HxdNlpMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Viel Spass damit.
Wichtig ist der Anfang ab der 37. Sekunde!

Speziell widme ich das @Leonidas_I




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OS8toKEkIOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_SqtCNhv44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1k8craCGpgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBngZL0gfec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHwDDHDQjJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-S-V-UWhl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORBZ0ND36Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SF5mf4LV7Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4rzOFc6FoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XTvmOCUdUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (17. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5d8bnvO2JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7stDZplYXhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HghPn3v4e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q4rkgnNQYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_7FuQsRpZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kjelj_Xvh6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiSB2Fbw9gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kh5fHSQtmiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sah4IuCkPmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bdfl5asfY6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FRlJkUSKv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE_VupU_8NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM6hiO4q2js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpQorASWacU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37GOdU-gUAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfLVsHzccAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1PR2bIw-Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TD0yKsSyWn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m95O4sysBS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBK6xymmKHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=civuoU_NE38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vc9Mz2tfHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MzVuHqsNoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhiIZKaRixs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbxUQsJHIuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQOTXbty0FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjOD0beBriU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOmcF3bOgHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1yJ8bUZAJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJEc_AYk4do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNzafK1HIro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDH8hxTC6jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPa_EHxqmHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LhCd1W2V0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj6KdKIcRHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Juni 2021)

Es war die beste aller Zeiten, es war die schlimmste aller Zeiten,
es war das Zeitalter der Weisheit, es war das Zeitalter der Dummheit,
es war die Epoche des Glaubens, es war die Epoche des Unglaubens,
es war die Saison des Lichts, es war die Saison der Dunkelheit.

Es war der Frühling der Hoffnung, es war der Winter der Verzweiflung,
wir hatten alles vor uns, wir hatten nichts vor uns,
wir gingen alle direkt in den Himmel, wir alle machten uns in die andere Richtung auf ...

- Charles John Huffam Dickens (1812 - 1870) -





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*edit: Ooh. Entschuldigt bitte den Mehrfachpost.*


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPV4WrUkCXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen Jahtari. Das ist ja mal ein Bruch!  Falsches Brett grad, aber echt geil... *für später speichern und Kohle nachschieben*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-AawUSC6hGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:  Erwisch mich doch immer wieder dabei, da rein zu lauschen...

edit2: Ok, damit kann ich gerade echt gut leben:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGJfO3P4s04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4CCg4dYe0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2021)

moin moin @Xaphyr - jo, haben se wirklich fein gemacht.   wird zeit für den "ersten" echten tekk.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sE21Hp7yCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usZZ9J9ng94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwzR7ZIJw0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJsa6-y4sDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW_wgKGoEmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rx6Zgz0TZuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peENJe_ORdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rn-wj4pRpIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtrX0ZG-Iew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS6YGF_IwIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Woohoo.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RGMash8xT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4JqvK3Fwn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX11yw6YL1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDgnjc-y9NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

Masterpiece!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Pyf95jP0rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yg-a9EeHJcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXN2NSzRAts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JuRRnVqv2Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVyJkKKfRFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_rvtJWB6xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57wS4ssSHVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcEzx5HLYEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_uMOWvYni0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCDWfekokzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpuR7fwNWv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FI2yM23Vkb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zMDHnufGfEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmiLzAn0oVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtmmlOQnTXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnu0pqMab9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHq9yMXw3iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EVnToIke8Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyTv1PwyU_Q:2938

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC_tEbpXMFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P23LWbG-d_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMVTKOoy1uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oddp32TODKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1-EOJ_b0-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKsgGXHlU-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSwIDKmCzeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGAHh0GPKRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2kGJZEVI1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rmb7WhmW30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zOo2HbNESNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Juni 2021)

Letztens bei einer Ton Steine Scherben Show entdeckt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zckKZWnUQE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gefällt mit sehr gut.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38r3MskdyfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7EzA0Oeah8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=da2LRyUudNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdserZX7Bns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRd0ORWkFJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (24. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xzex-nN2yM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBcNVpo249c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWSPItDCOkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fz4axHOyccQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1PR2bIw-Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdCwdfjMqHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6IIpZq88f5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GQJzYBTsOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVR9JykPC-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjjCp_QU5Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvvjiE4AdUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGdarQGuNeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ebgjk0vtzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMRfAbs2vk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nDxSmjJsko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqHBwoOZdzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4CYrJ1POzns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der geilsten und frühesten Post-Punk-Songs ever. Entstanden zu einer Zeit, als vielerorts Punk gerade erst aus dem musikalischen Urschleim kroch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17u1hj34Ygw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3s8d21tf7PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EB0R0QhFtMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMr7c02ZCdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XhzpxjuwZy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeDqeWtUH9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2021)

L´Attentat - Demonstration​(DDR - Punk)
Lyrics:

1. 
wir gehn zur demonstration 
das hatten wir doch schon 
das hatten wir doch schon 

wo fahnen wehn und redner lügen
und alle, alle woll'n sie dich betrügen
mit flitter glanz und gloria
uns geht's gut, wir sind dicke da 

2. 
die realität sieht anders aus 
die bonzen leben in saus und braus 
die arbeiter malochen schwer 
doch für ihr geld gibt's im laden nichts mehr 
ausser vielleicht ein plastikgewehr 
das kauft man dann dem kleinen sohn 
das hatten wir doch schon
das hatten wir doch schon

3. 
meinungsfreiheit ist dir garantiert 
doch machst du von ihr gebrauch wirst du abgeführt 
kein redner der die wahrheit sagt 
alle lügen sie in staatsauftrag 
kinder und die jugend wird militarisiert 
dadurch wird der frieden garantiert 
es ist doch wirklich der blanke hohn 
das hatten wir doch schon 
das hatten wir doch schon 

4. 
der gegener heisst jetzt anders 
doch die show ist geblieben 
drum lasst euch nur weiter belügen 
denn das ist gut und wunderbar 
das hatten wir doch schon 
das hatten wir doch schon

das war doch schonmal da.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEoXvi4-V7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hymne aus der Jugend, quasi. ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC9jhtuscZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EXSVIhHkP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25DC6v8oPxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxXO2ybSvfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MO1f4vfT3I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gsy5sJy5_34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_49V5ImoWqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HEAVE BLOOD & DIE 
are a group from Tromsø, Norway, the far northern reaches of Europe -
a land under the aurora borealis, with midnight sun and never-ending winters.
Their latest album Post People is mournful panoramic rock that brings to mind the inward explosions of The Cure, Smashing Pumpkins and Killing Joke.

Tracklist:
1. 00:00 Continental Drifting
2. 03:31 Geometrical Shapes
3. 08:59 Kawanishi Aeroplane
4. 13:59 Metropolitan Jam
5. 15:50 Radio Silence
6. 20:35 True Believer​


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCYpbe3kCzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wFmX-CqzKW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCIyQjxBqmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTlhUfBLKlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tBIMMPy-EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lfnR7OhZY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbOEQJxE6N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbjvNVSLo0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwEK0Byapso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juni 2021)

Grenzpunkt Null reloaded #86 :: aUSgeBRanNt Im liCHt eINEr ENdlOsEn zEiT​_#_experimental ambient

*Rex Joswig presents*

Kiev Stingl, Dylan Thomas, Jürgen Ploog & William S Burroughs in the House of Poetry ::

The never ending jukebox plays tunes by ::
GP Null Jingle
Apregarde Dub Orchestra - Bills Blues
The Haxan Cloak - Mara
Todd Terje feat. Bryan Ferry - Johnny and Mary
The Haxan Cloak - Miste
!The Same & Bob Rutman - My Funny Valentine
Herbst in Peking feat. Kiev Stingl - Sehnsucht (Dub)
William S Burroughs - A Thanksgiving Prayer
Tarwater - Arthurs Blues
Iggy Pop - Loves Missing
Column One (Archive) - The Airforce Team
Tiger Lillies - Alone With the Moon
Herbst in Peking - One Silver Dollar
!The Same & Lee Burial - I Am Lost
!The Same & Ann Cotten - Anglesaxons (phone dub)
Jürgen Ploog - Ausgebrannt Im Licht Einer Endlosen Zeit (take 19)
Herbst in Peking - Fern=Sehen (reverse)

Kiev Stingl poems taken from
KEINER  MARIA COWBOY
Edition Galrev 1993

zur stunde
dunkel verrucht
und hat kein
halfter um den
hals und vorm
gesicht ein
tuch


oscar wilde


Stay in the Light!

Grenzpunkt Null reloaded #86 :: aUSgeBRanNt Im liCHt eINEr ENdlOsEn zEiT​


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1m64RYBUFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_mZ6ltAvT2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KGRvkjSRGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (1. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzq_MedEaR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUcvXtz0w4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKdKU6p78TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCzXn8C2eg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pm8JvqFK_3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORwJy_OK0Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein paar Gedanken zur Konsumgesellschaft.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4xZUr0BEfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2021)

@Xaphyr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXLdGs4wHpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iI3qxWSw2Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2021)

der wird auch nie alt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkkIwO_X4i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und direkt noch einen drauf!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3SUPPeuRdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWl9tjO7KtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wY7H78voVQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCDg5DrNslU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUCArzEJi-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhVgqu0Zfgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQl3KNL6b3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (3. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W92z8e1GdKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt0g4dWxEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kenshinaro (4. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wof6pvlfvKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDDDznfta4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUV5Q8N_760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (6. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkL7Fkigfn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz8RpZGK3eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

Im Song leider nicht erwähnt: senile Autofahrer sowie Radfahrer, die mit Musik auf den Ohren, dem Handy in der Hand und dem Blick auf dem Display im Feierabendverkehr auf der falschen Straßenseite unterwegs sind. Und die Leute, die in meinem Supermarkt das IPA weggekauft haben! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ge6pSZ16GJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EWe_nHhlRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juli 2021)

This ship was sailing wayward 
until I found direction. 
And it scares me to think of where I would have ended up alone. 
Age eighteen. 
So much to prove. 
No beliefs. 
Nothing to lose. 
I honestly believe I would be dead if not for you. 

Maybe you weren't trying to save me from myself. 
Maybe you were on your path to self-destruction too. 
But whatever the case I just want to say:
Thank you.

For being there for me 
When I was at my worst.
I never had much of a family 
But what I've found was worth so much more. 

A light. 
A guiding force. 
Anchors to last the storm. 
Closure for open sores. 
I couldn't ask for anything more. 

Together rise above. 
A bond that's built on trust. 
Something thicker than blood.
I will always carry this with me.

Together rise above. 
A bond that's built on trust. 
Something thicker than blood.
For the first time in my life I know what family is for.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toinRGTCJ1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmM6B6YXyg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



30 Aufrufe... Was ist da los?


----------



## Silent3sniper (8. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2Tt7UntWkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rd484mpvF3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNTkez069QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlK6Xy--ZIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GFs8KC6c-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7A0zyiXDZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azf169ee5NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myW5-2z7AMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHRNrgDIJfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juli 2021)

mach's als playlist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elRAANB1IyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIeOmIPX1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7IwEYTAB84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctmlV2ZzelQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdwUpxkfSJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfiPOgsNO2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfhf65Ohhn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkHSmDxX1t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AECJ60UD_Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juli 2021)

Die Lyrics... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVgjC5Gw8y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhldbymXK-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjY6k5aTgik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SIRUzqHTNh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylyShIQ5LR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVR9LanXmJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silent3sniper (12. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDG2m5hN1vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (13. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlBxf66lYeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPJDhsWs-g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qASWKI6ZEfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Premier League des 80er Jahre UK Peacepunk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwr4SPK1_TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRJa_8aDZkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqlIP4eYjbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit: einer der besten Songs aller Zeiten...:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iNbnineUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpxA_ZxGX_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hwxp9MkBBfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwutOqv4cGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2p5DLnItoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gx9sMnEU-AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHGJUYgkXKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Kv4KTrGWNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juli 2021)

G01L!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3A27bHME73I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine meiner Lieblingsbands hat schon vor 2 Jahren ein "neues" Album raus gebracht 

Und was für ein geiles! 
Voll verpasst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BuejaOTxA6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAQQUDbuudY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NZIQB3PTHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6WW4mhGcOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7EH5sLXJAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JpTdlCWquQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XfXA_nRCLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1s-A0w9plWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYrNu-3ngu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yg-a9EeHJcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yem_iEHiyJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhBnW7bZHEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80xQnlo0xM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OO7SObqef4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2ImxfctL4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79rL16bOacw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxAr0xXMdhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBfsS1EGyWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMJsGQzo_bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrp_72heXLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74nTzbgDGWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (24. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_uMOWvYni0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6dpQWnRII0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=civgUOommC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6KNZIdD0_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUdyrK1iw6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIuZUCpm9hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLg6R8NfJMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tw2LMnxvW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-e32KG3Vl7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAQ3Ce3_GDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTjjS5nN7xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOzmEgdQyc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBbD75tOwfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WyswhvCFcsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (28. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orCj_k-He3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XaPp90i3T5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tk6bnmVRbhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=We_9MthGzwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtvmTu4zAMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5Fe-VAAR-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHaWuj4v2Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OA-3Ld9b4EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2021)

ganz schön was los, der algorithmus geht mal definitiv steil heute. gut trainiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lg8R0eKO09I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2021)

... und weiter gehts!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMoPqRbvRsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbOV2vA_ohI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2021)

'Crawling King Chaos' is the first single off CRADLE OF FILTH's new album "Existence Is Futile", out via Nuclear Blast on October 22nd, 2021. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wks1aBh49sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWW4tRmJn8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRS9uKs3Rlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEbAUcdfbmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnw0y6T_xr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUrzicaiRLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Butjn61Uet8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNFzfwLM72c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C93ROTyyyug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5iDKWV6Chg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf_Lwe6p-Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pURWvYInal0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yem_iEHiyJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5si4rGARBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKcjZSh5xs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ju7_j6UtlQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWcJSoGIumY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16y1AkoZkmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTlKyLa7ZLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwutOqv4cGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dU2UUkYoeBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jM8dCGIm6yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELtpTBf-pMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0R5uUEjjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjF1rmSV1dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2021)

War vorhin auf einer sehr schönen Stolperstein-Putzaktion. Seitdem im Ohr. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-boCKJsDe5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hvlv5qrhDUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlQrKO9o2ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHI8X4OXluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHIYMYE9V-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPpEKcFpOYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SB9NZkKJoGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9LWFnUtlEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5Yu-lQbv2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Bewerbung 2022
					

Bewerbungen für das adriAkustik 2022 nehmen wir ab dem 01.10.2021 entgegen. Alle Info's gibt's hier!



					www.adriakustik.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dieses Jahr schaffe ichs dann auch endlich mal dort hin. (:


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HE1gmkPeZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv2CGLIj0t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAkPyOu7JSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzARx0EuDgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ho_mvT851Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYgfAq6ttYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFfnlYbFEiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Dua Lipa- Love again


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQlByoPdG6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHNBxd4LnDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2021)

Ich mag die verrückten Jungs einfach. Memepotential: Over 9000 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8orEh7v1ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2JFDaHH3mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Af7ayYIJ9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUe0kPKR3hw:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVzLAkFMXo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZ5fIKmn1ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. August 2021)

mal ganz, ganz tief gegraben hier. Altert auch nie, deren Mucke.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlNpVBYLy6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



youtube... schickt doch glatt noch jenes hinterher.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X02Okbg2j1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. August 2021)

& keine Ahnung, ob ich den hier schonmal angepriesen hatte, aber sei es drum - der ist einfach stark:









						Post-Punk 2021 (FREE sampler), by Artoffact Records
					

15 track album




					artoffactrecords.bandcamp.com
				




deren shop - lohnt sich, auch wenn der Versand was happig ist:








						Merch from Artoffact Records
					

Merch from Artoffact Records




					artoffactrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dck6m5guuIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=booKP974B0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmD2ecEU8lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBBne8R66xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqxHeE3m07w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZ7sBdpvm-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spK2Zw8NLWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4IiG3-yFM1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvq_-IuVTFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3ADK6gsDGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McQd5eGcu9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BF0V6QNp2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhXuPmCZxaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWnIs1pf_8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMz09nhdYQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16bFBzx7I_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. August 2021)

klassiker!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hiVoozbhNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und ziemlich stark am original.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Qs1J612nZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlGIFNS3Idc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLyTrsk1Ey8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpATBBRajP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. August 2021)

Kaneda, what do you see?...

Gänsehaut pur x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ab3NscEJ80s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uI2cwfluyNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIXyKmElvv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMbLkcNjjeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. August 2021)

Hammer NewRetroWave track.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZyAtP-rNWTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und eine Legende unter den BM Songs




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OyYnstGB3rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. August 2021)

undrummed




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59PT63ndw30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaTGrV58wec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix690tCZFYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1yr4W8okUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAifgn2Cvo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhTl_OyehF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsrqKE1iqqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaVLuB5WHJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEJ8lpCQbyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1ii9CSyEgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsRls_7T8kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Butjn61Uet8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHwVBirqD2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iukUMRlaBBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DBc5NpyEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQIYEPe6DWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSEXbgYUanY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (20. August 2021)

Is schon ein Ohrwurm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8hwdxBoih8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pehMBaHgpWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. August 2021)

Die meisten hier werden das wohl nicht kennen, das Los der Spätgeborenen ....  was für die Nahkampfdiele 
... und wenn man noch französisch   kann





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3Fa4lOQfbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Riw9vMvvrFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVq_Gua4wsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBQkuO-0yO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRbTpCrHv4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysSxxIqKNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. August 2021)

... zum heulen schön.

DER KRAKE

Einst schlief auf dem Grunde des Meeres
ein Krake von großer Gestalt,
den hatte kein lebendes Aug' je gesehen,
denn der Krake war müde und alt.

Der Drang seiner früheren Jahre,
die Neugier, der Kampfgeist, der Stolz,
waren Frieden im Herzen und Einklang gewichen,
gab' nichts, was der Krake noch wollt.'

Leilei...

Nur manchmal, da hebt er das Auge:
ein einzelner Mensch schwebt herab.
Er kommt ihm mit seinen Tentakeln entgegen
und legt ihn behutsam ins Grab.

So viel hat der Krake gesehen,
so viele beerdigt im Sand,
doch deucht ihm, es häuft sich der schwebende Tod.
Die Menschheit scheint seltsam erkrankt.

Leilei...

Und als sie wie Schneeflocken fielen,
da hört' er sein klopfendes Herz.
Anstelle des Friedens, der alternden Ruhe
trat tosender, ziehender Schmerz.

Und die, die ihn sahen, erschraken,
in Booten, so dicht und so klein.
Er sah ihre Angst und sie sahen seine Wut.
So sollt' es auf Erden nicht sein!

Leilei...

Es waren der Boote so viele!
In ihnen da saßen gedrängt
die Männer und Frauen und dazwischen die Kinder,
man hatte ihr Lachen verschenkt!

Der Krake trägt alle zum Ufer
und fragt dort: „Habt ihr das gewusst?“
Seitdem liegt er traurig am Grunde des Meeres
und weint sich das Herz aus der Brust.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZMgpLAiae0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beim Ariakustik wurde sie glaub ich von der wunderbaren Thekla von Zargenbruch an der Geige begleitet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRQnJyP77tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dNItD-TO_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH-rPt1ftSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWNFj9rm6tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Viel und *viel laut* die beste Band der Welt, unter anderem:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OY-1ECJJnnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gegen all die Dummen da draußen!


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Muha und nur zum Spaß:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPh8ynbm0Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2021)

Geil, welcome back to 90's Punk!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5-MAix9T-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2021)

RIP Charlie




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2021)

Ich liebe den Mini 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbyAZQ45uww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPKTQkkK3YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CE7ymQByeH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ON8l6l1Es2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2021)

Immer noch und am liebsten die 68er




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIVe-rZBcm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkMgs3lFwkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdBUhpDLAXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhTl_OyehF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrKVB95Zk4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (27. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPh8ynbm0Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdzcqeAOF10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2021)

So, dann wecken wir das Büro mal ordentlich auf.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6efThtVjvW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91w6Q2tytLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peTCePu1jMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cCiEXs9jNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-aK6JnyFmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIvEZ1eFbMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1ii9CSyEgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=be7iNHw8QoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVFGMsYPhKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlXiWLzanaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. August 2021)

*Lee „Scratch“ Perry (Rainford Hugh Perry)
20.03.1936 - 29.08.2021*

"... galt als eine der einflussreichsten Persönlichkeiten in der Entwicklung des Reggae, Ska und vor allem des Dub in Jamaika. Bekannt geworden ist er vor allem durch seine exzentrische Art sowie durch seinen äußerst gewagten Umgang mit Effekten und Mischpult. Lloyd Bradley schrieb über ihn: „Lee ‚Scratch‘ Perry ist der Salvador Dalí des Dub.“"









						Lee Perry – Wikipedia
					






					kurzelinks.de
				




"Ohne ihn hätte es Bob Marley nie gegeben. Lee "Scratch" Perry hat in den legendären "Black Ark Studios" auf Jamaika eine musikalische Revolution losgetreten, die die Botschaft von Frieden und Einklang in jedes Land der Welt tragen sollte: Reggae und Dub. Als Ausdruck seiner Vision von Frieden, die im Zeichen der Rastafari-Kultur um Haile Selassie steht, brachte er afrikanische Gefühle und Rhythmen mit Popmusik in Verbindung. Bob Marley kam so ebenfalls mit diesem Mix in Berührung, wurde Lee Perrys Schüler und machte Reggae weltweit salonfähig.
Heute lebt Perry in einem kleinen Dorf in der Schweiz. Von dort arbeitet er kompromisslos an seiner Mission, die Welt mittels Musik und positiver Einstellung, Haltung oder - wie Perry es nennt - "Vibration" zum Besseren zu wenden.
Eine märchenhafte Dokumentation und ein vielschichtiges Portrait über einen einzigartigen Musiker und Menschen: Über 15 Jahre begleitete der Filmemacher Volker Schaner die Reggae-Legende Lee "Scratch" Perry, reiste mit dem Rastafari nach Jamaika, zeigt intime Einblicke in sein Leben, seine Kunst und seine spirituelle Welt. Eine verrückte Begegnung mit einem der einflussreichsten Musiker des 20. Jahrhunderts."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3ORzOXYAWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSoT3T58QFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQ4dnJ8st2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89g1P_J40JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Mj48x6-jZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sdy3H-7r0gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEPHlpjMPIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFYOHrwi-W8:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MuhFxaT7zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGS6H4uFTtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPvOYq3IgjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SIDBeohY0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlNhD0oS5pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQmmM_qwG4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (31. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ga5qfM2-kog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAsD68dvYW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvk8RPkjL8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. September 2021)

hört, hört!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbb192bVGAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGqmtAID02A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tJqj0FnQy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gix6cPfF3S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_UK0k_kkzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6Agwu_5J14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9zzqfjdF2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. September 2021)

Commemorating the late, great, Lee 'Scratch' Perry. Arguably reggae's greatest ever producer. A true genius who will be hugely missed. Thank you for the music Lee 'Scratch' Perry, your legacy will live on forever.
(Trojan Records)








						In Loving Memory of Lee 'Scratch' Perry
					

Trojan Records · Playlist · 70 songs · 420 likes



					open.spotify.com


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-u23g2CkQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3LbzjFJdSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-AhuPfdUzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yem_iEHiyJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xV1Kt9M5ON8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CiOWunswIMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b1OwCG8WN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ocnt4QXb7Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_8ayzHeIOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OiTlNylrfNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bErFXjUGvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Piano Solo ist so geil das man wünscht es endet nicht ......


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cxIXqAY4N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9AcG0glVu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5ApYxkU-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. September 2021)

#vergisses




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brIFm98LBEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


#so_isses​


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XULMZ907ios

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_vfN6puciM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-Ips0rivs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEvAQBXVdu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpHrvU1mKFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZXmz6oY3T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBs3G1PvyfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhTl_OyehF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDaOgu2CQtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cts55aWru18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lol, das vorschaubild seh ich jetzt erst... ​na, so kann das doch weitergehen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P203UqDdvuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvChjHcABPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykfSdhxK4oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ma4TOv2f_WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaVLuB5WHJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzlHucbD76U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_UK0k_kkzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE7fkVCODDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzVI6zYLnMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYDEebicxLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWLkgGZpJWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IlDjEd8gAkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nD-Hx6YZ5P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. September 2021)

Schon allein der Songtitel ("Porno, Sex, Drugs, Lies , Money and your Local Government") ist Gold. Und dann tritt der Song auch noch richtig Hintern. Nach 20 Jahren immer noch geil. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LZKHrb5d_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPDrlYDs7mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSn1DFk4vN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (9. September 2021)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/actionjakkson/action-jackson-usa-funk/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DS-24H0LzAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L14dxvSyCrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUvVdTlA23w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GbQFEJ2aRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2021)

Windrunner haut einfach rein, überwiegend Post-Hardcore-Metal u. a. Einflüsse, sehr geil die Band kommt aus Hanoi, Vietnam und das merkt man auch am vietnamnesisches Touch unter anderem bei dem Lied Mai. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiC5Ljp4ZsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk0vHkxuHfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPOfzQY3ebA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvw8DEwZEtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZjAantupsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9kYABN90Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKQfxi8V5FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOUKxZkRGTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=za05HBtGsgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWUV5-frRU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc8RtdAWt-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJRUq90EC_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-Iu_G4GHeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wfYIMyS_dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bB7mm8AWPTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eq3QYXDyojE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Cg-j0X09Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Downsampler (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=957N7EAtpY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wvlq1F-X6Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvY31eN3gtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXo6nxt_8KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObPEvdbtyAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EC-fxQnsg0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHV7AwkzYWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2021)

@RyzA 
Skeler hat mal wieder was neues rausgehauen. Ist Teil II von diesem hier: *Klick* 
Teil I war schon gut, aber Teil II setzt nochmals ordentlich einen drauf. Der Kerl schafft es jedes mal aufs neue aus einem ordinären langweiligen 08/15 Track soviel mehr rauszuholen. 

Und das Valve-Easter Egg an dieser Stelle bzw in dem Track ist wohl mal der Hammer. Das ist der gleiche Sound wie beim Valve-Intro. In den Comments hat das scheinbar noch keiner bemerkt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4t4pMZBXZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

@Painkiller : Der macht coole Musik. Allerdings finde ich es besser wenn er die Tracks einzeln postet. Und nicht als Mix/Album. 

Dieser Track ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingstrack von ihm:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxVkqgbjraU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLZbyZNazUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHydngA5C4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHxfOZH8cew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFVrOW8TnJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Funky Brothers!



Geiler Song


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpvQbcemMvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Krass, der Song erinnert mich extrem an eine andere, _moderne_ Band. 

Aber ich komm nicht drauf, welcher Song da in meinem Kopf rumspukt


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Eluveitie - Carnutian Forest, direkt mal was ruhiges. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Om4VFT-08rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. September 2021)

vielleicht kommts ja noch - dann gib bescheid, tät mich interessieren wer da heutzutage in der lage ist, sowas abzuliefern. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5VnJHMlIEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fr1SsOcry0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBoR_tgXCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> sowas abzuliefern


Also die drei neuen Videos sagen mir überhaupt nichts 

Bei dem weiter oben... Das klingt wie eine Mischung aus "Arctic Monkeys" + "Kasabian" + "De Staat" 
Letztere Band kam mir dann noch am ehesten in den Sinn mit folgendem Song:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPkOLZL2hwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe ihn


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. September 2021)

na, ging mir schon um Yegelle Tezeta. kenne den song schon ewig, ist einer von einer handvoll "jahrtausendsongs" für mich - ich kannte bis vorhin allerdings weder titel noch künstler - und du kommst daher und meinst, da gibts was aktuelles, was ähnlich klingt. muss ich kennen. 

/wuusch

einen zum Abend noch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpptJTTSRdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DIE liebe ich! (beide. )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUe0kPKR3hw:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. September 2021)

.... mal eine Erinnerung an Handyfreie Zeiten ..... Münztelefone 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LXpnNKNxJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... das waren noch Zeiten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAnqcJr389M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Malbrook, keine Ahnung wie das Lied bzw. die Lieder heißen, aber trotzdem geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqge3vMnL18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. September 2021)

Ohrwurmgarantie!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VV7rhO1EneU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Spotify
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
open.spotify.com/track/artist:6EAQ1aENp97JhbZyNXiiRr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Spotify. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzOGLKTmeuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (17. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHKkg5yRqeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VwbyBGbqPY, list: OLAK5uy_lTZlOCO8eIdO5PyMBp29BcHSUZaNLIbKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=inuu6zwzzn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBJQEJKBq-k, list: OLAK5uy_lTZlOCO8eIdO5PyMBp29BcHSUZaNLIbKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. September 2021)

*1965*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZKTxWBKxLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*2018*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kSTJNYGSC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqF9chK05YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ja warum denn eigentlich?​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XP3pSLi2z14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzqoqzSZkPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (18. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEaCzMSmnb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahq4blDfU5s, list: OLAK5uy_lMMBjNAjtsPY9uUvFqfyx1z0gHFNx_p_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqoWB00b6Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5mtclwloEQ, list: OLAK5uy_m-Bu7vxokOGQkNN4TcaBH3LVQVAxqbsek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51AmWMJa1H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCM2dEWGf-o, list: OLAK5uy_nRXRd2P0_j83ZzXFoWZUV89wqbMjQuxZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2N0TkfrQhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5iDKWV6Chg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKKNPLowteY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrxX9TBj2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAi_ZFT7Y3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (20. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRq7eYO98Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAGnKpE4NCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (21. September 2021)

Dauerschleife beim Kochen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UExYIpqq5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=za05HBtGsgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gduXC9vwieE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw, list: OLAK5uy_kP2sc-NIZX4M8s56dZGUhl0RLlffDnZAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. September 2021)

Aus der Zeit, wo ich gerade anfing, bewusst Musik zu hören. Immer noch n geiler Song, auch wenn man mittlerweile wohl so manche Textzeile kritisch hinterfragen würde... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gjx-ZQuQ_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9ndbPUSYDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8r-tXRLazs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs, list: OLAK5uy_nIMagswXJnRG5YALPk1_ZFUnXifte6y5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UocN_FLb3To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=He6H1iaCvjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGmHWca3xpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u58IHiS6Yg4, list: OLAK5uy_nIMagswXJnRG5YALPk1_ZFUnXifte6y5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Obi4iELWJ3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

All time classic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IsSpAOD6K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIC4J7_Y9Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLIu3ahDiy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iNbnineUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8rnRRjiH7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLKjpobj4vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtQ2UnMdL6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtXby3twMmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQgaTfFE-v8, list: OLAK5uy_nzJPEJiK8FBwRRN7W8fx0zpd_1dXfiORI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7QCSTV28L0, list: PLtd1FQJsTjlvUgpRVN21vzUBWq9tiT6qm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

Wie dumm, aber gleichzeitg geil ist das denn? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2i6anAMeML4, list: PLtd1FQJsTjlvUgpRVN21vzUBWq9tiT6qm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: Text



Wer bist du?
Huh! ich bin die Seegurke
Die Seegurke ist ein fantastisches Tier
Sie hat 'nen super Taktiktrick, steht mal ein Feind vor der Tür
Denn immer wenn es richtig eng wird und auch sonst nichts mehr geht
Dann kommt ein Ablenkungsmanöver, bei dem's dem Feind vergeht
Um die Sicht zu vernebeln und um sich zu verziehen
Kann die supertolle Seegurke die letzte Karte ziehen
Dann macht die Seegurke, was nur die Seegurke kann
Sie kotzt die Eingeweide raus und brüllt: "************ dich, Mann!"
Seegurke, kotzt sich ihre eig'nen Eingeweide raus!
Seegurke, kotzt sich ihre eig'nen Eingeweide raus!
Mir sind Seegurken sowas von scheißegal
Ich find die Viecher ziemlich hässlich und die können mich mal
Doch wenn ich sehe, was um mich herum den ganzen Tag passiert
Wie der Mensch sich benimmt und wie er Kriege führt
Wie er sich gegenseitig unterdrückt und zerstört
Und wie er den Planet behandelt als ob er ihm gehört
Dann würde ich gerne das können, was die Seegurke kann
Die eig'nen Eingeweide rauskotzen und: "************ dich, Mann!"
Seegurke, kotzt sich ihre eig'nen Eingeweide raus!
Seegurke, kotzt sich ihre eig'nen Eingeweide raus!
Scheiß auf Menschen, scheiß auf Tiere
Scheiß doch auf den ganzen Dreck
Ich kotz' meine Eingeweide
Hat doch alles keinen Zweck!
Seegurke!
Seegurke!
Seegurke!
Seegurke!
Seegurke, kotzt sich ihre eig'nen Eingeweide raus!
Seegurke, kotzt sich ihre eig'nen Eingeweide raus!
Seegurke!
Seegurke!
Seegurke!
Seegurke!



Ja man!


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WeazKdmRtcA, list: PLtd1FQJsTjlvUgpRVN21vzUBWq9tiT6qm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Smuu0CXgNWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

Boah!
Groooovay! 
@Jahtari


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

Zum Schlafen gehen dann mal was entspannteres und kein Hardcore-Punk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQz_WjTn68U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. September 2021)

hehe...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSWNWWREtsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

So, nu aber!
Gute Nacht! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6_wwwwrnF0, list: PLM5Py_56Xvj0DyJUEoUqqVX7yDGfpxvTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1f_1h8g_Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (25. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> So, nu aber!
> Gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> ...


Auch eine Eule muß mal schlafen gehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yx_BTgiSoSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_tujpHl0zGI, list: OLAK5uy_nzJPEJiK8FBwRRN7W8fx0zpd_1dXfiORI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15kWlTrpt5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLJH8wLiiUo, list: OLAK5uy_lq45zesxpv9Cx8YT8E9l5xOGZdBDZxx18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOP_PPavoLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. September 2021)

lauscht mal den zwei Lütten...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ar8Yoa_atiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kls4Hv9dm0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gi-wcw_v4uQ, list: OLAK5uy_lq45zesxpv9Cx8YT8E9l5xOGZdBDZxx18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urIojVTwSRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (26. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3M17bTZNWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2021)

Wo kommen die Toten Hosen her? Duisburg! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENYjalk4fCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. September 2021)

glei noch nen klassiker hinterher:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ot8JlyBLqG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMVV_HsHcX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlVrHdldGcs, list: PLMrbdsEhYBHhA8dgmi-4-e6OcM3d29PT7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJueM83IdfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aaeLlq32LA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyUylnlRK0o, list: OLAK5uy_nIMagswXJnRG5YALPk1_ZFUnXifte6y5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59PT63ndw30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPmwn_UCw9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSGNx-0JeoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Willkommen in Europa
dem neuen Superland
Bleibt weg ihr armen Schweine
Hier gibt's nichts auf die Hand
Wir sind hier so viel besser
Hier gibt es Gold und Geld
Ihr werdet niemals so wie wir
wir sind das Glück der Welt
Jeder Atemzug ist ökonomisch funktionalisiert
Jeder Zufall wurde abgestellt
Und der Einlass kontrolliert
Du gehörst doch nicht zu uns
wenn Du nicht hier geboren bist
In diese Welt voll Stil und Schönheit
die auf dem Weg zur Zukunft ist
Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt
Wo alles optimal ist, wo es an nichts fehlt
Das Böse ist vernichtet
das Glück im Netz bestellt
Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt
Frontex knüppelt an den Grenzen
kannst Du die Schreie hören?
Weil irgendwelche Fremden
Uns beim Fressgelage stören
Die wir darüber heulen
bei Biofraß und Sekt
Dass im Meer jede Sekunde
ein Mensch auf Fluch verreckt
La la lalala la laaaaa la (An Tagen wie diesen)
La la lalalala lalalala (wünscht man sich Unendlichkeit)
La la lalala la laaaaa la
La lalalalalaaaa lalaaaa
Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt
Wo alles optimal ist, wo es an nichts fehlt
Das Böse ist vernichtet
das Glück im Netz bestellt
Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOx9HIug3cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBivSmyoyOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nyd8qnfsK8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (28. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVVk6pNEXyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIedr_9_9hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3BD6NQCGrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Twc3c_9Wg6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UctOleWt9cM, list: OLAK5uy_m_sORJC_FqDyH_rvVZxZ65kh4cTiFzaIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxOxzkeGk6Q, list: RDsxOxzkeGk6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ojuQ4HGzp0, list: OLAK5uy_m6qbRkbPtffKOZBWzi5zXCoqaxNQpuUFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7A0zyiXDZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibU7J-TDoq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIbXDlyKHiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzAO9A9GjgI, list: OLAK5uy_k65anuc39VMwGoE5Bav8WY_tvxNOqw3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KjDJ_EUgoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlQrKO9o2ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw18RqDrnkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (1. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aiay8I5IPB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyRdSKHxzlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw, list: OLAK5uy_kP2sc-NIZX4M8s56dZGUhl0RLlffDnZAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykfSdhxK4oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyMsG5FC-ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZD_H1ePLylA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hra6hm7mMdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g97meJ4YS4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7asb7B3cH-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7-bIFDMSFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2021)

.... wir wollen keinen Stoff und keine Cola ... wir wollen die Kinks mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GP0X0CRMZLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI, list: OLAK5uy_kIWT0j_suM39yPqX6lTOyTXS_LSWeyyQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCCQu5ozxuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSKqKzojfzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmH3flL-iq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGmORO27PzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tt6_65LDZ60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWEDeBJ8_Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwo da in der stinkenden und klebrigen Masse bin ich damals auch rumgesprungen. Good times, good times...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tv742m1quns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3cplAQ6Bn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljNegCM2LTY, list: RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rKBGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQkOSz-QrIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcZZFOsUUQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pupVjQBwASo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

DBS stehen definitiv noch auf meiner Bucket List...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dsu4r-WJgrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1wZaFZtSo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ticket für Leipzsch hängt seit fast 2 Jahren am Kühlschrank, nächstes Jahr Ende Juni solls dann endlich mal soweit sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioGD2BL6-C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huEiqxRvAnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2263oFDoImk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TErt8OVWt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Oktober 2021)

Berlin Live: Little Simz - Programm in voller Länge | ARTE Concert
					

Little Simz, Britin mit nigerianischen Wurzeln, zählt zurzeit zu den stärksten und produktivsten jungen HipHop-Stimmen. Ihre Shows sind weltweit ausverkauft. Sie arbeitet mit Künstlern wie den Gorillaz und Ab-Soul zusammen. Jetzt erschien ihr aktuelles Album "Grey Area" mit radikal ehrlichen...




					www.arte.tv


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL9kaJZw8iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQFlu4L_iAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1EOkFeD3Ho, list: RDyQkOSz-QrIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShiZon (5. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUrrR5e4yuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (5. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wARpW29RaKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcATvu5f9vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (7. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRl9bJLZObM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hJmFCBWS0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



00:57 Tragic kingdom 
04:38 Excuse me mr 
08:44 Different people 
14:20 Happy Now?   
18:14 Dj's 
22:19 End it on this 
26:09 Just a Girl 
36:01 The Climb 
43:30 Total Hate  
47:22 Hey You 
50:47 The Imperial March 
52:28 Move On 
58:22 Don't Speak 
1:04:07 Sunday Morning 
1:21:31 Spiderwebs 
1:26:45 Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xFn6eEF2nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqoHPzqUkZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNGaaxs-r-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkMgs3lFwkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SX-_-4yBFIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFvx_MEV35k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnzXZ5ECHCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Oktober 2021)

// ACTORS toe the line of 80s synth worship and 90s industrial nihilism better than any others on this lyrical throb of a cut collection, plus it's always a good sign when the last song is the best. Favorite track: Once More With Feeling (VAST DEFERENS @Bandcamp)








						Acts of Worship LP, by ACTORS
					

10 track album




					actors.bandcamp.com


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw18RqDrnkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CA39oxMXP-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWLkgGZpJWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK4NSkl5HZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trGX3ET3jTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgZj23G9wrI, list: OLAK5uy_mFh6kv70Q_XUYeSj7LkevR5coQXJV7Wyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWpC-ifhlOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0u8teXR8VE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCPzxCF7WbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-g4flwXpE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

Der Anti-Aluhutträger-Song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuuZ-v3lJA0, list: OLAK5uy_mFh6kv70Q_XUYeSj7LkevR5coQXJV7Wyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdlQyNe_9tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66cK524Qwis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQ0ktXH3LfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fuk2gEoXRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Dic5RWvuOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

Boah... mach doch mal guten echten HipHop an @RyzA 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPpxxrl0xhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F61ai--FD5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YO9IFhXYHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Boah... mach doch mal guten echten HipHop an @RyzA


*Den* "echten "Hip-Hop" gibt es nicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdIalnXm1u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-L_zvVuWyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

Er hört einfach nicht auf mich...

Aber es gibt guten HipHop und sowas wie da oben... 

Wenn schon "Deutschrap", dann den Großmeister:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Th9LtA2DTQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yv41u0R820

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber es gibt guten HipHop und sowas wie da oben...


Geschmackssache.
Wobei Samy Deluxe geht klar.

Mal was englisches:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OHhcUtuTRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber gleich habe keine Lust mehr. Der Matrix Killer spamt mir zuviel und zu schnell.
Und dann auch noch so grauenhafte Musik.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8KIsjjjWEQ, list: OLAK5uy_lal-DoqFTnG8QmbVE3T0RIElNFDgyEfLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_q8IyYBrNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUlTUjbWhMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

Den Matrix Killer blende ich grad aus.
Der hat eh immer gute Mukke 

Immerhin läuft hier ein HipHop-_Battle_ 
"Attention! Attention! Dies geht raus an alle Menschen..."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKWLxO4KwSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Es ist Zeit sich zusammenzusetzen, ehe man sich auseinandersetzt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBUSAvKT7aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rmLtITvlcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

-> Die waren schon Fresh, da hat der Eko noch in die Hosen gemacht  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4VpE-0zitU, list: PLE8C87D6FD754E955

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvqMQhpEqu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_ZWdciW7qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





chill_eule schrieb:


> -> Die waren schon Fresh, da hat der Eko noch in die Hosen gemacht


Die hatte ich schon gehört das hast du noch im Sandkasten gespielt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_33tNlFQBdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PobrSpMwKk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NakAypNTNlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaub ich muss dem Matrix Killer auch mal was "gutes" tun:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kl4wkIPiTcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passt wohl aber nicht so ganz, aber trotzdem geil ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dZN0gQJh8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBg8FKJ_I74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eYZqJYuUkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EZ7SSJhzss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxi3i9wzQBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlzZYRdS4ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDACorIaxNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anDaq8sKDPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25DC6v8oPxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWW4tRmJn8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (12. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnEXrbAQyIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Oktober 2021)

aus gegebenem Anlaß mal wieder.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwAm7RnrZyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Anno2020 (12. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vz1PCnIkQUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPDxP2ASy44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verdammt noch eins, das war vor 50 Jahren ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yem_iEHiyJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9yt1Sh-Is4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggHpZE2W-rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDrrKv2wjvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2021)

"Für Elise". Zwanzig Minuten lang. Nur um dann aus der Warteschleife geschmissen zu werden. 

Jetzt irgendwelcher Ambient-Electro.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=067YF8KHdTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yngMcA9rg4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFbnQQ6t98Q, list: OLAK5uy_ljRXw4kJU9Hob6YKZR4vRKQil2AfsSQHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2021)

Normalerweise ja so gar nicht mein Genre... aber irgendwie ganz schön gut. Als "Cinematic Dark Pop" bezeichnen sie ihren Stil selbst. Irgendwie schon passend, kann ich mir als Soundtrack-Musik vorstellen. (Bin aber vielleicht nicht ganz neutral, der Dude ist n alter Schulkumpel von mir)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDcCReNzlXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Oktober 2021)

premiere morgen 18:00 Uhr. ...
für den Drive ins Wochenende. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEK6tKVtUns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQ0mxQXmLsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHfKDn8zRiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix690tCZFYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngB7JSSWvRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnWo-IvhRX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuI7NzOjUHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWJTC1P_RDw, list: OLAK5uy_n_rBJ5QxdvhB39PzsK0jqFwGuNTF4zWRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Oktober 2021)

Sólstöður, by Kælan Mikla
					

track by Kælan Mikla




					kaelanmikla.bandcamp.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBkOBkMkF64, list: OLAK5uy_n_rBJ5QxdvhB39PzsK0jqFwGuNTF4zWRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qod03PVTLqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDpToN2M3ao, list: OLAK5uy_nbX6DLORnju90MKzrIvEnUSfT3Yo07FWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDz8HMjIMgo:2492

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JxdeUeZ8vw, list: OLAK5uy_nbX6DLORnju90MKzrIvEnUSfT3Yo07FWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Oktober 2021)

// Kuerdas Non Stop Acoustic Sessions | VOLUME 1 //

Alaala 00:00
All My Life 04:30
Amber 08:28
Ang Buhay ko 12:01
Baby I'm A Want You 16:40
Can't Help Falling In Love  18:58
Collieherbs Man 22:37
Diwata 26:05
Dream Girl 31:38
Dream 35:53
Ehu Girl 40:04
Everything I Own 44:32
Everytime You Go Away 47:54
Excuses 52:59
Hello 57:42
Himig Ng Pag-ibig 1:02:35
I Want To Know What Love Is 1:06:02
Imagine 1:10:24
Kaibigang Kaibigan 1:13:35
Kapaligiran 1:18:40
Kumusta Pilipinas 1:23:03
Kung Ika'y Akin 1:27:22
Let's Do It Again 1:32:02
Love Song 1:35:25
Makulit 1:38:50
Maligayang Pasko 1:41:35
Man Down 1:44:43
Manila Girl 1:49:40
Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da 1:52:01
Medication 1:56:42
Mr.Flava 02:00:28
Memories 2:05:53
No One 2:09:09





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBGrL-5sR_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Edit:
*Applaus!


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcTPXrYBdUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Oktober 2021)

// *Kuerdas Non-Stop Acoustic Sessions | Volume 2* //





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmMpycquXQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-->leider (noch) ohne setlist, macht aber nix. ​


----------



## Anthropos (16. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXfWgqPI_uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxr0CwU1QL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ud8sshqct-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7G2-FPlvY58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFrG0KQE1E4, list: OLAK5uy_lTSnDkl2BqlprKL15nSa2Ui_2K97WfW9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsAVx0u9Cw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPc2BnNYgIU, list: OLAK5uy_lEprCyUMjnrY7JNpS0jozE9CvpzgP0TsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2021)

Sehe ich am Freitag vermutlich mal wieder live.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLPalGBxzSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-H1B0n4cTlY, list: OLAK5uy_nW5PiIEbesPYOJJ3d_5-GSJd6PRLnigpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQxUgqyjUVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qra8POS2JpA, list: OLAK5uy_n18XiruUhxepVI1L3cW4WlHwrXXqKSc7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DWLe5E8bnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOCP2SSoZ_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7b2T8K2D-ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijS6y4bNiKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aAPtd9gzdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuKDBPw8wQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6N3o4TDYsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELtpTBf-pMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_dNh352RE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KouwVERKu2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNyTzhcYeiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6H22lajS4GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxGtCFvDPT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XXmQl8VnT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-MYEGaXGxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eU9LS6cR-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine Mischung aus epischer Musik und Synthwave. Einfach nur genial.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCEjwhNGRHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ti9CwHfeRRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HEmnBy16CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMbLkcNjjeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40L7oBOjg7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dU2UUkYoeBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0o5zILsE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hi4XYkyELBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-R92zjP8Krg, list: OLAK5uy_lvkOCPj9RRsf69N9bWuCu1o2MreYA_IM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4ENObhO_7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaHwcA77eHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKKrc2ozqTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAnLOkgJXmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (24. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcCfQZNwKyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10P52OzMwTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWOo_CB7pqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXCSG6AMpQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEkXiSfnZpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DN3wiY7pWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4X1YB4D6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYpaMeJm3ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNKp0kOM-MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrQhrBFP1_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8d4IKTPFUz0, list: OLAK5uy_k5IQUDxoCPLzo4VMiQVx658dUi227TB9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaVLuB5WHJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqLRsSjALA8, list: OLAK5uy_k5IQUDxoCPLzo4VMiQVx658dUi227TB9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_UBvlWJPWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rvu-8GaTQRw, list: OLAK5uy_k5IQUDxoCPLzo4VMiQVx658dUi227TB9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4UkYBr1NnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTyCLMA90xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVjwkOBUV-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNKp0kOM-MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Oktober 2021)

party on




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zzwLizWOMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ON8bfyAwL_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_KHebGz_FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViP87WipSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mb1ZvUDvLDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkV-K2z357w, list: OLAK5uy_lLZfVhV6MgJyReeMo265j6BkxKgZXpa2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xq-knHXSKYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8_8ArIjndA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xFn6eEF2nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5raqlIcK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZQWTnrJMS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XR7Ev14vUh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xzN8Nt0Pok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nj8JjrZ7gJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JR49dyo-y0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqqBs6kkzHE, list: OLAK5uy_nmLi6X1r2eyCUfNX2Owh1aWPJY4-tvp3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCvJvEqe7G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmQ1Lrda7As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnA8B6ij1Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Meo5lQ5utM, list: OLAK5uy_n98BAmOkbooLXSVaf7S9BzqgUGcTKKNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YqPKLZF_WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krG-CyPwvQY, list: OLAK5uy_n98BAmOkbooLXSVaf7S9BzqgUGcTKKNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YboETF6ZHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNKp0kOM-MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UocN_FLb3To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7xP9ueQM6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Oktober 2021)

GReNZPuNKT_NuLL ReLoADeD #88 
:: EInE pOLarE goTteSAnbETeRiN oDEr DiE ScHWeRKraFt dER lIeBE

Surreale Poesie vom Meer als letztem Geheimnisträger
feat. Alan Vega (Elvis from Hell) & Alvaro de Campos
Produziert von Rex Joswig im reboot acud studio, Berlin im Herbst 2021
Collage von Gregor Kunz & der Wind weht aus dieser Richtung ::

Playlist:
GP Null Jingle
Buck Funk & Reverend Anthony W. Reves - West Lawn Dirge / Just A Closer Walk With Thee
Suicide - Cheree (2019 - Remaster)
!The Same & Jürgen Ploog - Cut Up The Western Hemisphere
The Be Good Tanyas - Waiting Around To Die
Trentemoeller - Always Something Better (Trentemoeller Remix)
Alan Vega & Revolutionary Corps of Teenage Jesus - Money Day
Bryan Ferry & His Orchestra - Bitters End
Alan Vega & Marc Hurtado - Sacrifice
Schlachthofbronx - Up
Herbst in Peking - Panik (dubthewesternhemisphere)
Suicide - Radiation feat. Diamanda Galas
The Gun Club - The Creator has a Masterplan
Apregarde Dub Orchestra - The Kielholer

From the echochamber deep in the heart of the anchored sea.






						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeqGuaAl6Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ck3_5JxDDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fVE8kSM43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyXJmjyZgE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Oktober 2021)

mal ein bissel kultur reinbringen hier! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJ1_JpRKeic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zV-OJdRsj2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3J162q-5ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2k7LauBS-7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zjc100rP2Rw, list: OLAK5uy_lZf8vS9Y7dcE4td0tp0COwUY28SKNz1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3y5gvxkJZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*lach. nicht persönlich nehmen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d8SzG4FPyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AsPwoOeFcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNxNwvjzGM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26nDPCGY4Q0, list: OLAK5uy_lZf8vS9Y7dcE4td0tp0COwUY28SKNz1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5LG6gbk7qI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KNDXtM7uGo, list: OLAK5uy_lZf8vS9Y7dcE4td0tp0COwUY28SKNz1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQmmM_qwG4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gjy59LXYMg, list: OLAK5uy_lZf8vS9Y7dcE4td0tp0COwUY28SKNz1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fms6zZM0O4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26nDPCGY4Q0, list: OLAK5uy_lZf8vS9Y7dcE4td0tp0COwUY28SKNz1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMKYw_jK9-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mm-uozFJekA, list: OLAK5uy_kXFxmOTbaHa_jD4nbhirmGLs8wIEWq2lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zw79RVnlCb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEKX7A4Bgr4, list: OLAK5uy_mlZvCW_6iv4pAXLRx42qgWUD-S5nK5WiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Oktober 2021)

Ozzy Osbourne - Perry Mason:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QapkGK-6G90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  .


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2021)

Ist mal wieder Zeit für:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgZj23G9wrI, list: OLAK5uy_mFh6kv70Q_XUYeSj7LkevR5coQXJV7Wyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaIZWjItReI, list: OLAK5uy_lgGN8B1aC5Rs60sfidhn6nQQF6rWsgVlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_WgPaNY6ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jZBS3lD0Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2021)

Ach Gottchen, wo kam denn der Ohrwurm auf einmal wieder her? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXjx4QdGym0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. November 2021)

klassiker, jawoll. ich auch, ich auch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5BOLQhG_7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2021)

Meine Güte, es ist doch noch gar nicht Freitag (und ich nicht mehr Anfang 20) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBU5MnjMiew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. November 2021)

ich reite noch n weilchen auf der spaßwelle...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pktl0ojG4f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2021)

Ich schmeisse derweil noch mal mindestens einen unverzichtbaren Party-Song meiner wilderen Zeit in die Runde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJnlXMLV-4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. November 2021)

hatter im Knast gemacht, hehe.

bei mir so:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVxUxwrwIdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist und bleibt aber auch eine der legendärsten PunkRock-Scheiben ever:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sh5SntZy4Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> hatter im Knast gemacht, hehe.



Ja, Vaddern mitte Axt zerstückeln ist dann auch nur noch sehr bedingt Punkrock  Aber klar, SK (und auch Otze) sind legendär. Die deutschen Pistols? 

btt... wohl meine alltime Schland-Punk-Favoriten, und vielleicht sogar mein alltime D-Punk-Lieblingssong. So plakativ er auch sein mag.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag7kRh1k9vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdyExxpd3Pg, list: OLAK5uy_ma0KHJHOJUSVZjSf06W5MugNrOIZGyq64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. November 2021)

jo, nich so ganz die feine art, das. aber wer weiss, vielleicht hatters ja verdient. ^^
ich habs mit dem "westpunk" nich so sehr, bin eher auf den in der DDR entstandenen PunkRock geeicht. Das will auch mit fast fuffzich nich aufhören. SK und Müllstation, Gleichlaufschwankung, Der schwarze Kanal und wie sie alle hießen und heißen - sind ja einige nach wie vor dabei.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FpUAOeIcms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



falls Du (oder sonstwer) interesse hat:





__





						Haare auf Krawall – Jugendsubkultur in Leipzig 1980 – 1991 – Backroad Diaries
					

Von Menschen, Ländern und Momenten




					www.backroad-diaries.de
				











						Buchtipp: Wir wollen immer artig sein
					

Was der Buchtitel vielleicht nicht vermuten lässt: Die Autoren erzählen von ➤ Punk, New Wave, Hip Hop und der Independent-Szene in der DDR von 1980-1990.




					www.delamar.de
				





... und jetzt muss ich erstmal zusehen, dass ich wieder 'was runterfahr hier. 
.... hab ich runterfahren gesagt? Mandolin Orange!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dv6ERkkaifk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Austin City Limits Live at The Moody Theater, by Watchhouse (formerly Mandolin Orange)
					

17 track album




					watchhouse.bandcamp.com


----------



## seventyseven (4. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGCdLKXNF3w, list: RDaGCdLKXNF3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnwcFnQw8-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoK82oPs46Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2021)

moin.....bench wochenende .....passende Mucke , Dice  and go





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWd3cFzX1JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://dance.fm/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ly9q31JprPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_ue5zBVLQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cw7jOq0op5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


was für ne geil-brachiale herde!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Sbbiv5iSiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



rrrichtig großes kino!​besser, weil ohne gequatsche. und überhaupt. leck misch de söck.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XwS3fIrPYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaJ2UHiTa0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5cbkKM2GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOrMWiHM59g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. November 2021)

gott is das schlecht, sorry.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIA9ESqVIf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPe1GiFvGA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaHitKsiv1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyMZfoGVLfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4X1YB4D6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMKYw_jK9-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8lascsaTas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. November 2021)

sarkes stimmchen, saustarker song!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJoqR-jQOwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSP6rJzD-oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S3b6RXmzGfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YW-ddMf3KrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fp4CR2HcHLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCeILOC5F_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzOGLKTmeuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54LEywabkl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkKueyJaA0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2021)

//HEiMATkLäNGE, taufrisch









						Korten 002, by OSTREAKTOR
					

4 track album




					ostreaktor.bandcamp.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuRvFavz3QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hphwfq1wLJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRnNpLOhn1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9QqkcDRYFw, list: OLAK5uy_kVfD2kdbpFkrMCrZZTXczaNII9cE5BF0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87MPTdedWj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iC8oP4Z_xPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WByGv-qdZ4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T6PXX7X2ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

"I still believe there must be something more than this - we gotta change our ways before we fall into the abyss..."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXd9M8z1D9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDJZlPTFol8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2EDkv_dyeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3xUPpkxAco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQJFP1INGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1yhvndIfP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVHITKnBnRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75rfbv-2GOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (10. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YyTruRHZsFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mzyz2egx_0c, list: OLAK5uy_kVEx7SPEV5omgF1Dpl-wIuyDDxD_m2Bwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nPTZqnIfFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89-MOy7Xfg, list: OLAK5uy_kVEx7SPEV5omgF1Dpl-wIuyDDxD_m2Bwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mkm-kb64fRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QapkGK-6G90, list: OLAK5uy_kVEx7SPEV5omgF1Dpl-wIuyDDxD_m2Bwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schleuf (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1NdGBldg3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbaC1fkJRTg, list: OLAK5uy_kVEx7SPEV5omgF1Dpl-wIuyDDxD_m2Bwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (11. November 2021)

Das ganze Set:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NcOMj914ROY:294

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bzw. der Track:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6Z9Ccd7qD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyQ0fiYwU0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bxau9B3jOHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neIrv8TM3sE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvLbyKItEUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjCgHrSuQ5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iu3Wfx-mgjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHiNiZmE9Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUq0sI7IJcA, list: PLMGrIieXXHlgyceW4L8_o1kSjxdmSpiCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUuKn28PH0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2021)

No Respect - Could Care less





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYCmNbbgat8, list: PLA5VP16eK_ZG8lbe7PyCs1vLwFWgeGqut

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJDtMx6qFVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEooe-k2as8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... dafür liebe ich das (N)MR und das (weltklasse) RTO einfach


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-87_gM6Ov4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. November 2021)

Wow, die 80er Synth-Pop Gruppe "Secret Service" (Ten O'Clock Postman, Flash in the Night) gibt's ja auch noch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmGa_rAtBvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. November 2021)

Acts of Worship LP, by ACTORS
					

10 track album




					actors.bandcamp.com
				




wo wir grad bei den 80'ern sind und synth-pop.
nur dass das hier einfach nur knackfrisch ist.
was freu ich mich, wenn das vinyl da ist! ​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2021)

Eisbrecher - Kontrollverlust




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyFQbYVeYjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xh0A2AzMLMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaeCnGOaE98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t0FGyhB6C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOlF9rK4c6A, list: OLAK5uy_kUl5EEUSy-yf8fdO4qP28t3WhKMYNqCdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z52wf3R-cOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wh7ZUV3CUvE, list: PLynK-rvsjwmghYOiNNarl3fd5GDDMedaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3v8y58gSv1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Die Band ist geilstes Hammond-Orgel-Massaker-des-Todes, live ne absolute Wucht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jd4CJ8h31Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drq0Lio5K7Y:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Mit etwas Glück eine Sache mehr, die ich im Sommer von meiner Bucket-List streichen kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lt68QEPdZlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxPWYpcVI1c, list: PLynK-rvsjwmghYOiNNarl3fd5GDDMedaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YODCM26JXOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqKg-_enUPg, list: PLynK-rvsjwmghYOiNNarl3fd5GDDMedaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vM4evfYbiJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFaaIZQy_do, list: PLynK-rvsjwmghYOiNNarl3fd5GDDMedaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (18. November 2021)

Passend zum C-Wahnsinn in modern:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8vMJ6wmf8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEfqrtH3iKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blink86 (19. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Version mit Floor bei Wacken 2013 finde ich sogar noch besser. 

@topic

Die derzeit für mich definitiv beste Band!

Band-Maid - Sense





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWN6iOFjm9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. November 2021)

blink86 schrieb:


> Die Version mit Floor bei Wacken 2013 finde ich sogar noch besser.


Floor ist stimmlich aber auch kaum zu toppen, vor allem live...


blink86 schrieb:


> Die derzeit für mich definitiv beste Band!
> 
> Band-Maid - Sense


Ich bin da etwas rustikaler bzw. mittelalterlicher...   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-A5clw2N3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...wobei die indische variante von metal auch nicht schlecht klingt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4FqGPRQWFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM__lPTWThU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blink86 (20. November 2021)

Rustikaler? Haben die Damen auch im Angebot. ^^

Band-Maid - 輪廻 (Rinne)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQ9dbEVgZcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Feuerschwanz ist für mich extrem vom Lied abhängig. Kampfzwerg finde ich ganz cool, aber vieles ist mir "zu lasch" for lack of a better word. Bloodywood ist aber tatsächlich extrem genial!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MRtdd3tXI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iUTRUovNb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDACorIaxNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IcmO4eEWW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2021)

Last Night in Soho Movie Soundtrack


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-crgQGdpZR0, list: OLAK5uy_m-5opMT2lSaA0J2MjvU13LtguLf24Bln4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2021)

blink86 schrieb:


> Die Version mit Floor bei Wacken 2013 finde ich sogar noch besser.


Dieses hier?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47e_961OQWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. November 2021)

blink86 schrieb:


> Feuerschwanz ist für mich extrem vom Lied abhängig. Kampfzwerg finde ich ganz cool, aber vieles ist mir "zu lasch" for lack of a better word.


Ist halt eigentlich mittelalter-rock, wobei das "mittelalter" langsam in den hintergrund rückt. Meine favoriten von denen sind aber auch "prinzessin" und "moralisch höchst verwerflich", schon wegen des textes.
Aber wenn dir "kampfzwerg" halbwegs gefällt, sollte dir der "schubsetanz" auch zu sagen. (gibt auch noch die black-metal version)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWXsSwAMSHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrEmMWl-t9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ajl1ABdD8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chocolatebar (23. November 2021)

Amy Winehouse : hail:


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJ2mi7WgEF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tc0tLGWIqxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2RNT5q9oY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpwcXKtbMD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E07s5ZYygMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pXLQF7Tdkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txBfhpm1jI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rr0pHwUsnJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVxJta0ybl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xzN8Nt0Pok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9sf4SE4wJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BeRiGo (24. November 2021)

.... na dann doch hier .....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_JvMStJZn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... das durfte ich dann nicht mehr hören, da hatte ich kurze Haare verpasst bekommen .... siehe Avatar




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZKyU9yfS7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKmY7kyX-Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsI1zEuTviM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDKwCvD56kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfC2iQnaEVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPD0QOGTmMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YPo8zDkvy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Pes54J8PVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=As03tlODkdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agvibm7Wqy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNKp0kOM-MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ArAnXLbFck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zw79RVnlCb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IcmO4eEWW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BeRiGo (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kE_VupU_8NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiZHNw1MtzI, list: OLAK5uy_ntTtwwdOZSk0R9lkrAkRLHuym0tT1RbqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BeRiGo (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdxdnUkka4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5mIZ40NwF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxsUb1TLh8Y, list: OLAK5uy_m_N5Dv1IbRwPKO2JEJPsdiOduNnL7301s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LP4DHo_NWEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxYMLHXm1fU, list: RDGxYMLHXm1fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2UTjoVVVb4, list: OLAK5uy_lgGN8B1aC5Rs60sfidhn6nQQF6rWsgVlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxY4W5Zt_98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndiNMhM9f7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If9fC9aJd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1L4Rjg80Xjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. November 2021)

sʞɔɐqɥsɐʅꓞ //





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwcGAAY4MYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VB0vgO1nDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snsTmi9N9Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmUDr2DO2is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passend zur aktuellen Lage....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGU1xwAu8EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_WFy728Sx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DSqn7ABpVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vzyn60Zns-E, list: OLAK5uy_kHRLfBQUF_0QymcIJhE18UQBTix328DYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4X1YB4D6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvQ0GIIz6oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaR4RQAE2fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HnA0YKPVnlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLKjpobj4vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TA3IKH8Y5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqdbVuRmtC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFGCu5hnLyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvqt1dkf_TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (30. November 2021)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K5vAb4T6B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOnKCcjP8Qs, list: OLAK5uy_kVfD2kdbpFkrMCrZZTXczaNII9cE5BF0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (30. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0hIK4mgHmg:59

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVQHDF0L2tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (30. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KCbqhJt16k:57, list: RD32kYH6XZrIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (1. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh2RVOTcnI8:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYkPtYw82f8, list: OLAK5uy_nfje9Tku8eNHqQfo9hOh1NvSbkTFr8r4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (1. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRThcsu4KME:134

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_OGARBe6W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJmUWRMNtpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAGnKpE4NCI, list: RDs86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (2. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbcbgksiFbQ:18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trR5ROuf1Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GB_S2qFh5lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjC_eKnhYu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BeRiGo (3. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlNhD0oS5pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dulxbKkj9Wg, list: OLAK5uy_kIWT0j_suM39yPqX6lTOyTXS_LSWeyyQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpvzKsv46rQ:26

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqA5vlvelrA, list: PL_Gmfbmzwbuu5CDcdj3ehXO9csplrYA-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJGMmXdyhoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4neLJQC1_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnAIP8a0hT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1l30LbiC2xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbhjxCvqXmY:105

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eng4OTDqtoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OV5_LQArLa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XzchfjNLdM:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c02_EPmDXr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnsdDMMSz-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ModISbNyQ8I, list: OLAK5uy_kGERrAscqC5wMtIsB6ih_RHuD90YqMvjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTffD15KXn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pu5jxc2pZtE, list: OLAK5uy_lBh-4MGLVG81_Tru66DIrJSoHP62MLF5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJut9k6pCPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KD3b11UgSvM, list: OLAK5uy_lBh-4MGLVG81_Tru66DIrJSoHP62MLF5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdrRU-zustI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xh34DZEaonQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUrwqov93r0:15

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6PYlq37iHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkE-o-5RqwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nA10Wq7Tszc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PS-eSCFfPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAsvjVx-Mg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tt7GaGrtsh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngDJIjbAvz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbvLoVNg8Ec:291

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txanYnZgsWI:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GB_S2qFh5lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMexljiEm_4, list: OLAK5uy_k9urEA2y8CScxPdCtcGCwxmV4qDxGeu6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdpeTFq1jKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCCQruCU3bU, list: OLAK5uy_mF12R6b1RDB0yYH5_vC5jv1-eGUk7XmGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFGCu5hnLyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_M8FdNBgoGA, list: OLAK5uy_nXxN7DdBDGzDjMs12eonyOegXqKNEjXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HmR2IZjuMVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHWP5R9p61c, list: OLAK5uy_mF12R6b1RDB0yYH5_vC5jv1-eGUk7XmGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nyt6O9bok1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqROf7D9tq0, list: OLAK5uy_nXxN7DdBDGzDjMs12eonyOegXqKNEjXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (8. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVwkJILctfY:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4X1YB4D6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMKYw_jK9-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NR_TKSQ2iyk, list: OLAK5uy_k9urEA2y8CScxPdCtcGCwxmV4qDxGeu6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (8. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgLVBgR77vg:12

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Dezember 2021)

We Met Bernard Sumner At A Christmas Party Last Night, by Marsheaux
					

track by Marsheaux




					marsheaux.bandcamp.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzEzaei1F8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​


----------



## Rattan2 (9. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAePzggW_RM:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (9. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKNhlZlqUJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUksLmd8vUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgD9FyE60hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dq4GPWnkFLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQdZmqWHWdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mjDnVN0ys0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wa8lhTStlec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7ReC6k16UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OakqRmRqmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNCkt0aI4r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der krassesten deutschen Rapper (mMn)!


----------



## Rattan2 (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGdmiYx_DwA:97

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SW5LEne0kP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rest in Power, Mensi. (Sänger der Band, gestern verstorben)


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2021)

It's that time of year again...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2MZyKvNMBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyeBmGBuJtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boaProY4y0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5X8NIoAS7I, list: PL17OhXuBteKuXrBdio8iys-R3HbyZTWYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Soa3gO7tL-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyk4-wS3rv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCyPwvRqqww, list: PL17OhXuBteKuXrBdio8iys-R3HbyZTWYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JITt3-9PyAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnDGvM11NrQ, list: PL17OhXuBteKuXrBdio8iys-R3HbyZTWYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMvZPrXBguQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4nXPzxdpB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbNn3zT7Olc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMjj5VKLjNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMRnFcgPjbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgXYwzP-wIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Viele bunte Päckchen" is the German version of the Mel Tormé classic "The Christmas Song“ from 1945.​


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0qO04Y9Pwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8W6oEGRziyk, list: OLAK5uy_nS7DDZOa-MHgpxABBIPuiwTqwpRpNzPjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Nb4ey_bDks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KE4kNkfZFOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWsTfezQgGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foVCWedNzxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGGGh03jN4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1TRiwVAm6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7c4cjftkRLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSHz5S3yIzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmbxinvLONE:39, list: PLPSqbHbxawbyTwtIzYZ-g6CbPEBJOyjTr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtNlLDHhSDo:222, list: PLPSqbHbxawbyTwtIzYZ-g6CbPEBJOyjTr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jf_DXK66vM, list: PL5Pe8dI4QcbhqpeYsdGUbHETZfmZpaI3q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z13OZGKVLD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRk9O5qterc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw8a5AFinxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyLlswYB_zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLT_ixDAceM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hb0L2t3P3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChpOT-lR8cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJut9k6pCPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Dezember 2021)

...hier braucht ihr etwas Zeit ......




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIVe-rZBcm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlVwcBTXwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnzkhQsmSag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1Htw6so_fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJsDx1zgBeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nt__HmqI0t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wwS49p3uRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5TFPleCYHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_vfN6puciM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lan-Pjv99Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ul_vJTvbiMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3Ai6osw3Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1o4s1KVJaVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D593dU08zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2021)

Andrew W.K.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WccfbPQNMbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvMxJkTaE4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5B5k0dAcDgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxg4C365LbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbzYWkmRFR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2021)

Die Ärzte...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9a4IXtQSMqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:
2x feuerschwanz




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ib54-mVnGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rKOoM7S6mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC_gAhrAyQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2FtcNx1XPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrEmMWl-t9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixoSb88qzSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcJTVPtbddY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMzqMgOLbSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZXyHD927Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGU6T__PPgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2tR1VHCOEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNt4NIQ7FTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mgYnPiCKaAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4U2uOV3KQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAVuPM-_pqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWkBYKe5Alk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmuJyYsU0vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4xZUr0BEfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YJjl9v2_H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vn5PI2B8-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRXXfkb7XCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2021)

Pippa Evans ist echt witzig, bestens geeignet für verschallerte Sonntagnachmittage.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H68sqfbupf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1j-_KVliRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHhjWycve9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fspHONVs68w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnlvN6Pr6_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mkuX68-7U-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr2vOuN68zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgzGba7KEpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=andPB4MdIkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/backto84/no-looking-back/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wo-z58xLoe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Dezember 2021)

Broilers - Santa’s Social Club​
 Weihnachten ist gerettet! MagentaMusik 360 und die erfolgreiche Band Broilers schenken allen Rock’n’Roll-Weihnachtsfans das „Santa’s Social Club“-Konzert als kostenloses Live-Event wenige Tage vor Heiligabend – am *20.12. ab 20:00 Uhr*. Die Band Broilers bringen ihre weihnachtlichen Klassiker des aktuellen Albums „Santa Claus“ und viele Hits ihres Repertoires in festlichem Rahmen auf die Bühne.






__





						Telekom Magenta Musik 360 - Telekom Magenta Musik 360
					






					www.magenta-musik-360.de
				



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XoxNHMw3Kic, list: OLAK5uy_nqszWh_WtWQcjGJ8KeZJR26L2ZCg1q4x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMKK019O2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3wKzyIN1yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVmfpULFk-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Dezember 2021)

Mal ein Weihnachtslied, das einem nicht gleich zum Hals raushängt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpfHSqLXePI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Und das danach als Hintergrund in Dauerschleife:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5U2nTJ4huxA, list: PL61140CED38CC70BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  ,





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlvfnJzSJ0o, list: PL61140CED38CC70BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


   .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=el5ewJxBASo, list: OLAK5uy_nIJk8369GW0Bw9RG5V-vcYM9CKQPTHUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xn8d7KxafZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5ChaOiPZGo, list: OLAK5uy_nIJk8369GW0Bw9RG5V-vcYM9CKQPTHUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDkSAuhM1E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnX9r6OSvOU, list: OLAK5uy_nIJk8369GW0Bw9RG5V-vcYM9CKQPTHUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Dezember 2021)

sunshine live  *>> **Mix Mission 2021** <<*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_9hfHvQSNo, list: OLAK5uy_n4cBlA1sqU9re3EQsZwJsysXiYz5Ty7vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_o0Ux83Kew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(und damit wäre an und für sich auch schon alles gesagt.  )​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (22. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcV7VN3l3bY:42

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP_WRk-xV7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56BfDQgIeu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDY6fzBvWtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YdzXX0TTGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_UAgeJIvjo, list: PLr-OqwIRiwCzxMKgbMOxgvVJeAxDejiuj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edAI_D218g4, list: PLCACFE964B0111211

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Dezember 2021)

*Ein schönes Fest und ein Paar ruhige Feiertage euch allen!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KO94qx63cOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2021)

@Xaphyr Das wünsche ich dir und euch auch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_yuO8UNGmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDt3u2Ev1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bhsXykXxfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vmzz516cAnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyIY6Fb0p4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8e7yjKSfdls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=In3sApWlY1s, list: PLWC1n8sy1qWiWGfyJSUHQfD3c23CQEzCx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKXM1ybARxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=voklKiG0QmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMzqMgOLbSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (25. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUybfn6YbrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lX8-nUJFa_w, list: OLAK5uy_lq_Cyy88xNAeKaU_PLtP2ch0r6mj9H57U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jj-oTtHTwVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcZiOejkdQg:62, list: PLwj-a5EaRJtIgKtRVfcmJ_rm-2yiKmW2H

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3OjrwGh1w-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM, list: OLAK5uy_lTZlOCO8eIdO5PyMBp29BcHSUZaNLIbKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMRnFcgPjbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5txwFv-zYM, list: OLAK5uy_mm7GGylhSIIhiooX2oCLUX4SKCwfY_3nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsTVyBROmZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rp8WL621uGM, list: OLAK5uy_nRXRd2P0_j83ZzXFoWZUV89wqbMjQuxZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8DgGTf8jzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKKZ9y_BpXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1j-_KVliRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p-lDYPR2P8, list: OLAK5uy_k65anuc39VMwGoE5Bav8WY_tvxNOqw3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4X1YB4D6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_vfN6puciM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yH6-CIt7DE, list: OLAK5uy_n_5cIhQ-j10R8QBzI6u1Nh1K3VAniBW1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIW9QMEDGes, list: OLAK5uy_n_5cIhQ-j10R8QBzI6u1Nh1K3VAniBW1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPidne7cHo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Riw9vMvvrFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExeQM08TwbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxX9RaTWDnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Dezember 2021)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und die Kurt Reith Radio Show feiert das mit einem kleinen Experiment. Mit dem Connewitz Experiment! Wir befragten wahllos Leute im Kiez und haben schmerzfrei aus deren Wünschen unsere Jahres-Endsendung gebastelt. Eine spektakuläre Sendung voll gepackt bis oben hin mit den verschiedensten Musikwünschen der Menschen unserer Nachbarschaft.





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com
				



_#_other _#_punk_ #_hardcore_ #_ska _#_punkrock


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mwrWa2ZN7E, list: OLAK5uy_kF6tg4mGdGWN-A6sekW98-V7cDnwlVDDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=770qoLmHSFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mkuX68-7U-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kb24RrHIbFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Owrt7a7a_ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J30MnLK4KG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9x1RcVrGjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DuMuy4p_qpg:65, list: PLkY-CsLMCGdJiSFVyZFc-BRgx8scuLEo-

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHhD4PD75zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPXkIWYYVfQ:53

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0DY2jD0ZIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt1X8zVAs5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FD9Kb5RlsP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltOShbr2hv4, list: OLAK5uy_lwnf-iMEfici_7T4v1xbs7wAGTB77QBoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MxAYAPWsFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETyJJWANio4, list: OLAK5uy_nSy89IgBCopOqegjWhgWyQeXIDWrQzMgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrEmMWl-t9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYfWMH2YYe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZD8HKVKneI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMN0qeXMz6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMQjZIaKBpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHnC0w7PbZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGPNTqUW2-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sR6Ru7H-860

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schade, dass der 3. teil fehlt. in den Kommentaren schrieb jemand
"The perfection of this Trilogy concert is staggering. The band is in total harmony."
dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Nächstes Jahr kommen sie nach .de - mein Ticket für Leipzig ist schon hier. (:​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25DC6v8oPxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3mdHmhI3cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2021)

Da im TV eh nix gescheites kommt und ich nicht bei anderen mit sitze gibt es bei mir die ganze nacht den feuerschwanz live-stream




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7zpqosZhXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNiTxUEnmKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGJuMBdaqIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qrhnK6FGr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHpClGAAvpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwzQs1y260Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nta13TQKDhI, list: OLAK5uy_mUqXJwB7ZP5GxQjvyrFql46M3H6x8lJJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qBbNf7AN_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44VBVj7n91s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cF3OWCYLLVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-d4J3YUQmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oolpPmuK2I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGU1xwAu8EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1iRaS3gqws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7EDe79_uPk:47

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvJ1g-gImaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xohFbmCgUdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nDYrmDS7C4, list: OLAK5uy_mgxBPlGvDvjabTKBUvxUPu0c29Ce16Cm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hP-6Gjt-A3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d4ui9q7eDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXOESyNOJhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivJMeg_DTRE, list: OLAK5uy_kh1t8BacDQNxSWjgwLprlMqgPei55Tg9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZTKjzAJLCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9_FWuo65HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ceso1mXw2hw, list: OLAK5uy_kRG1NjDMAj8Z8r53r4hi5IFvNM0B5Qdrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqwVUrymnno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9z0e1Wm64M, list: OLAK5uy_nNIDzeAX4S-kuArmqARFS0Wyq4651VcfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SCzVEUlqqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=482tDopNzoc, list: OLAK5uy_nIMagswXJnRG5YALPk1_ZFUnXifte6y5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufx_Ze-Saxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B3UlsPoPQ2E, list: OLAK5uy_nIMagswXJnRG5YALPk1_ZFUnXifte6y5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EdxM72EZ94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGRC2LYmHfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGNiXGX2nLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rz5mCYnvp2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSM5MpKSnqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGU1xwAu8EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JK4m8QD8GRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPB2cC0EddU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bester Mann, bester Groove! ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iNbnineUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nLlZm_Apn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOi2BDqDbJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rmBZOAyKAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mRDSW9-i_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qOg8E4Tzto:37

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjawqStxLy0, list: OLAK5uy_kJz9DLLR75mdnIUqeNZO-1ut_6GOW9MZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqYfC1eV568:65

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8x-76uU7kVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGcX5wopq3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRQH6reZf_A:1078

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pchsiJ3XkqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ts68UjOzSUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZ6KnXYI7eg, list: OLAK5uy_mzvTil-aBmPjm3nDy8hPfSsJi66zcNiYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1tqKeIOQbFM:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M63seDtdWCM, list: OLAK5uy_nh40tjYX_xn37Bos9F73jWiZp4YMiC9GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BQD1WZW8SI:46, list: RDEM2j3ARsxLpO6uUoHyH1CjIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRiY4gaWW4o, list: OLAK5uy_mDL-8IBvJ0LOnM10_pqCcf6huNNbxQmtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6thq03rec8, list: RDoh2RVOTcnI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sujCQvOmJJw, list: OLAK5uy_mEmbw9bIxOzBeURc90LCnLQ9fnjGOIBUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIeLoA7bM-4:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qejGd3sQJko, list: OLAK5uy_lLZfVhV6MgJyReeMo265j6BkxKgZXpa2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACGu-JL7jLY:74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UNQzpSFUqI, list: OLAK5uy_lLZfVhV6MgJyReeMo265j6BkxKgZXpa2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOqblSqx_VI:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MA-sERYL2L0, list: OLAK5uy_lLZfVhV6MgJyReeMo265j6BkxKgZXpa2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnbaKncX0CA:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRFmIK3Y-e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYcUGO-ISXQ:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug3HFmW8AVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2022)

Seit silvester gibt es das neue Feuerschwanz-Album Memento Mori...
Feuerschwanz-Krampus




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSbf-zjGcRo, list: OLAK5uy_luvH5sIxNtyEgQSTi7hh9DiRGpD6hqrR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2022)

Super Shanty das Paradox da für ihren neuen DLC zu Stellaris zusammengeschustert hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBL9dTwVi4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2SGfMcemaM:112

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iuobpte4ndQ:7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srxa-cWPJTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkEzNvdKGeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxgj5af8zg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rdg-U1PNGtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ph--lM1NaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo, list: RDEM7KsZk3FWjw8y6khXG5_v3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntr_bKbPsr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTSWp9qWFdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IbLGFc4KFc, list: OLAK5uy_kFDX5kWJFn5T5ALIFG6kUgIvWSS_okK1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MiL7uzVB6M0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJPaoQPdh_w, list: OLAK5uy_kDJL1RfWaJedOnElj3FQFmGw6c-DuxDMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VafTMsrnSTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qs-n-rtd-PI, list: OLAK5uy_ljRXw4kJU9Hob6YKZR4vRKQil2AfsSQHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87bw1EXrwu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFbnQQ6t98Q&list=OLAK5uy_ljRXw4kJU9Hob6YKZR4vRKQil2AfsSQHc&index=7&ab_channel=Motörhead-Topic


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnw0y6T_xr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74nTzbgDGWM, list: OLAK5uy_kVyYBEj8_UVApHc_3Pu8_rEUgek5TLzjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=es9JM8Ccnzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (8. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vf7xvpsMP4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arSQHqPqxx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HnYWmgSZdlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blink86 (9. Januar 2022)

Band-Maid - Giovanni





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JZkjDhxohM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5N9IHqqGcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Januar 2022)

warum beim nächsten mal nicht endlich einmal alles anders machen? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCsEOB1bc64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRwlIUNyo-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B22q2DCVglM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQge6EqMzfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3J87NTYLg3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aJvIFK9-xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die gute alte Zeit. Die Musik heute ist einfach nichts mehr


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HEmnBy16CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMbLkcNjjeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyV7ck-U6X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o, list: OLAK5uy_nMLnwHRhSOAO6sO7LmFRkp21RATGG6mT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCeILOC5F_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5rUkqvCDVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbxWZDavdkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcRnMfZyYrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WnbVGGKlMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=keaQ-50Z01w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9eNYE1lgHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGHMS_zh0zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePao0cTGG-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j9sW556IBjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2022)

Dauerschleife bei mir derzeit!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsvg7zrsEBA, list: OLAK5uy_luvH5sIxNtyEgQSTi7hh9DiRGpD6hqrR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSRYyIdBKTs, list: OLAK5uy_luvH5sIxNtyEgQSTi7hh9DiRGpD6hqrR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPgKUq4np4c, list: OLAK5uy_luvH5sIxNtyEgQSTi7hh9DiRGpD6hqrR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blink86 (10. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Metallica - Sad but true



Eigentlich wollte ich ja was anderes posten, aber jetzt muss es "And justice for Jason" sein. Hebt das ganze Album auf ein Niveau, dass weder Kill 'em all, noch Ride the Lightning oder gar Master of Puppets mithalten können!

Metallica - Blackened (with audible Bass!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMu4PrkTwuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndIGqmmdaPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2022)

Meine Kindheit 1960 um 18:40 in der ARD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuQCMxi_z5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.. gleich umschalten auf DDR Fernsehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7z8Id9eJx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFdjRy1SZlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2EDkv_dyeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxzdRri8o6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ykd4Au7cEHw, list: OLAK5uy_kpyaVpm1XOsBupBhkejVFs_7xY4wvDDiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yht0WDdzGJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kcr3r4shkPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZYHO7BGiH54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VCqAjYO3NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaaEvo_8i4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZY43lKv0gfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZV6d9sPtMDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wPJyz0KvudE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2YA8OO3Ba4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yoTDkGuHxw, list: OLAK5uy_kOnW3BfzZ9ep4oHKxXVd-YXCwOLeRT4mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtNr2VwYUzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qc9c12q3mrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34CZjsEI1yU, list: RDwPJyz0KvudE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IcmO4eEWW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87hAnSXfMRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDhRWNBUj0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZkjeJKBI0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6EEyEzdw1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8-oqyoeiFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVbH-1yawy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2022)

Nehmt euch mal die Zeit und hört hier zumindest die ersten 50 Sekunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGZqJpRU0N8:52

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x462Hia_7hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier noch ein Song mit nur einer Stimme:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEx9ADKHHBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (15. Januar 2022)

Würde er gute Lieder singen, ja, ein wirklich guter Sänger, aber die Musikauswahl einfach nur schlecht. The power of Love war schon bei Jennifer Rush nicht zum aushalten...


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Rattan2 schrieb:


> The power of Love war schon bei Jennifer Rush nicht zum aushalten...


Geschmackssache ich finde das Lied gut. 

Aber noch besser ist dieses hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy5O0vg6l4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ju-Qj8xFQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fux-paChaFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

Sternstunden des Deutschpop!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt8qY5KY9dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5kmM98iklo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsdEk-fjXhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyNWUY-wH5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Schitt.
Das erinnert mich an meine Jugend wo ich noch selbst Aufgelegt habe. Ich bekomme Tränen in den Augen.
Lange lange ist es hier.
Jaaaa, das  war noch Musik.
GE=Miami Sound Machine
Geiler ging es damals kaum noch.

Ich denke die beiden Titel sollten dir auch noch was sagen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54ItEmCnP80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEil3_D03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß von einem alten DJ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3LbzjFJdSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Gemein was du da machst..
Jetzt muss ich ja doch noch länger hier bleiben...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrnLYzoHR8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

Ich könnte ja mal in Keller gehen und meine Maxi Sammlung raussuchen. 
Kenne alles, aber nicht sofort fällt mir jeder Titel ein. Ist zu lange her und waren einfach viel zu viel Super Top Scheiben die damals rauskamen.
Die Goldene Zeit des Technics 1210 MK2 . Da konnte man noch zeigen ob man Mixen kann und mit Platten umgehen konnte.
Ich Schwelge gerade in Urzeiten zurück...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMPR6Ujop4k, list: PL4cLi3jWyIIXwUNtzokWQtaL5DH-7BPDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

Kennst du das noch, ich glaube war die erste von ihm.
Hat damals alle Tische leergefegt und die Tanzfläche musste man anbauen.
Genial damals der Sound, und auch HEUTE NOCH:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3I8BISQfWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ja. habe ich damals rauf und runter gehört. Geiles Ding...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

Das weiß ich nicht, aber Dr. Alban ist mir sehr bekannt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zHm_6AQ7CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

Oder kannst du dich noch an die Italien Acid Welle erinnern.
Manno, außer Pizza hatten die damals auch mal echt Coole Mucke über die Alpen gebracht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mz6EijdvyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQPrcNglAbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Kenne ich natürlich, mochte ich nie wirklich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0DZwz2k3VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

Aber hier mal was ganz besonderes. Habe lange lange danach gesucht.
Habe selbst nur die Single die voll versaut ist, die Maxi von den beiden hatte ich nie. Und auf YT war der Titel lange  nie zu finden irgendwie.
Mal sehen ob du das Teil noch kennst...?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTfwsRiSTlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

Kenne ich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY, list: PLZd16YfeEwSkCg5rgAkef6r2uldAZ9vr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

Nebenbei, ohne Anzugeben. Ich habe den Original Jackson Mix, aus den USA.
Gibt nur 6 Stück davon....Also wirklich das Originale, noch lange lange bevor der Irgendwie rauskam habe ich den schon Jahre vorher aufgelegt damals.
Mein Prunkstück in meiner Sammlung. Zwar ziemlich verbeult , aber egal...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> Nebenbei, ohne Anzugeben. Ich habe den Original Jackson Mix, aus den USA.
> Gibt nur 6 Stück davon....Also wirklich das Originale, noch lange lange bevor der Irgendwie rauskam habe ich den schon Jahre vorher aufgelegt damals.
> Mein Prunkstück in meiner Sammlung. Zwar ziemlich verbeult , aber egal...


Was könnte der für einen Wert haben? Ich war 1992 auf seinem Konzert in Bremen ( Dangerous Tour ) war Mega.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSqhxAaZOjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

AAAAAAh Sandra, the Queen of Playback. habe ich aber selbst Life erlebt wo ich aufgelegt habe. In Braunschweig. Arrogant  und Arrogant und nun ja du weißt was jetzt kommt....Unmöglich die Frau. war sie damals schon, auch hinter der Bühne.

Der Mix, k.a.
Habe den mal vor zig Jahren auf YT Angeboten, aber die haben das alle verwechselst. Denke jetzt nachdem er Tot ist ein lockerer xxx.xxx Betrag, auch wenn die Disko geschädigt ist.
Aber ist eben der Original MIX den hier kaum einer kennt. Gab es aber mal als Neupressung weil die beiden DJys die das gemacht haben, waren 2, das Band verkauft haben.
Ist auch noch eine 33er Pressung und richtig Dick wie damals die Schellack Platten.
Gebe ich jetzt aber nicht mehr her. Schitt ums Geld, brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Könnte auch locker auf die Mille losgehen, keine Ahnung. 
Habe ich damals mir gemobst..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16y1AkoZkmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh weh, du wirst ja immer schlimmer(besser).
War damals im ersten Landschulheim auf Klassenfahrt, da kam die erste Single von B.M. raus.
Da war ich so 12 oder 13 Jahre alt. Man ist das lange her.

Kennst du die beste aller besten der besten Schwoff Titel?
Dreh mal die Single von der 2. Single um. Der Hammer.
Also von Sunny (müsste das sein) die Single mal umdrehen. Der Wahnsinn.
Kennt kaum einer.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDorTsc05IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0Wj5iP5rDY, list: PL4cLi3jWyIIXwUNtzokWQtaL5DH-7BPDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bmn9MLCgwpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=op5FxEs1aR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2i7ppYRLmeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cH2guTTyX8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcxSeBcfT3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hD4KMp22jBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRCQmNMOqUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (16. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OD8-q-Zey7Q:46

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVDC6kPCkWA:23

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




...und hier ein Lausbub mit seinem größten Erfolg...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLdvpFIPReA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und hier mit seinem Meisterwerk...in einer ruhigen Stunde unter allen Umständen ganz anhören. Eine der besten Platten der 80er Jahre !!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSfGvuiFOWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shJUUJjxZ38:16

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8J8lt3S-4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Januar 2022)

Schon nach den berühmten zwei pling-pling Tönen, weiß jeder welcher Track das ist...
Hier in einer _etwas_ anderen Version, für @Batze1 
(aus einer Musik-Demo für den Atari Falcon 030!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5U5q3oRasQ:589

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Januar 2022)

Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-NC__5V8C0, list: OLAK5uy_lE7ZHqXHfcoMjJlR7y1IHEg3D33M5X5gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEoU6VbHs2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWGaGcLzouI, list: OLAK5uy_lE7ZHqXHfcoMjJlR7y1IHEg3D33M5X5gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIlAOqRGPvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wRHBLwpASw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDkSAuhM1E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4bvxO6Q14g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZiIYn3PnM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUN0jiNpC6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSySNLKV_O0, list: PLLHyHi7NUwSbkN0QKXfku8A0GmPt1-R1i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Januar 2022)

*R.I.P. ** Meat Loaf! 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HRZTRTPiIT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Rattan2 (21. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkOtxWqjJuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

Weil ich gerade in einem anderen Thread ein Zitat aus dem Song gebracht habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afz_vyKBVjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (22. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


jaaa
The Bee Gees. Zu meiner zeit damals, die Top Gruppe und höre ich immer noch gerne.


INU.ID schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


JMJ ist natürlich Top.
Aber Kebu ist für mich der Größte Affe den es überhaupt gibt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9X_ViIPA-Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Batze1 (22. Januar 2022)

So ganz Nebenbei,
hier mein Top Titel meiner Band der ich seit weit über 40 Jahren Treu bin, auch wenn da nichts mehr von kommt, kommen kann.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aPnFTFrg5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sollte jeder kennen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lOJfABwe5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss7_U0vcrUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8TVixpaBcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIugqebMp48, list: RDJIugqebMp48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FWF4cI6dME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlDj-1YM0ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpeRShWMdYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcO3P1Q8nis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHIIivQnIsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ELgvmeGYlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPpVmyTClOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud6sU3AclT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBs3G1PvyfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMz6sHokzME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpKpHsCoLIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Januar 2022)

moin moin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1Ad4A1s6P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DDpKu-zmIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHCYHldJi_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UsZ9wo0_bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1NdGBldg3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YC3sTbAPcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aisu (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enkdOvhaYds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Richtig Bock auf den DLC. Hoffe der kommt bald raus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXAlhtdkpCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxVdAZqjRfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp4QI4GkLDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68zv8rE7ujA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4QBhC1uCP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUVEFkjqiEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich glaube diese Originale kennt hier kaum Jemand .... ich meine aus der Zeit ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3OfROBUVSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vq85vxM2DoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W0d9xMhZbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNjPH_r5HSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH3giaIzONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYI3eegIJlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aU-dKoFZT0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-c8lL-R2xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDMtqejNfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDkSAuhM1E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrO4YZeyl0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1B4aowpBhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_4ULKpkLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4F3g2XtkKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Januar 2022)

Die Cover Version




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vctA7thyC5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Original, "catchy" gefällt mir..ka ob das nicht schon vor einem Jahr gepostet worden ist




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75Mw8r5gW8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK6s89W2P8w, list: OLAK5uy_lcaGyTKimgJFlTRq1MQOqSDzaFHQN5I4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twDfnOzDSNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4iK5e76auJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvEEfEmvy4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y036xAM18oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Januar 2022)

*// тσcσтяσпıc // ɔıε пευε ƨεʟтƨαмκεıт //*
[Album: K.O.O.K., erschienen 1999(!)]

In manchen Gegenden habe es früh angefangen
Man sei dort vor Jahren spazieren gegangen
Seinerzeit wusste man nicht was es ist
Doch man ahnte bereits hier und dort rührt es sich
Aber nicht nur an Plätzen fiele es auf
Auch zu bestimmten Zeiten im Tagesablauf
In der Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang
Kündigte sich eine Veränderung an
Doch man habe natürlich wenn man ehrlich sei
Damals all das verdrängt was man heute begreift
Und man habe höchstens unbewusst registriert
Dass etwas um sich greift, dass etwas passiert
Und erst jetzt komme man wohl nicht umhin
Sich einzugestehen, dass hier etwas spinnt
Die Zeichen wären deutlich es sei soweit
Es komme nun eine Seltsamkeit

Und ich liege im Bett und ich muss gestehen
Ich habe große Lust mich noch mal umzudrehen
Draußen wo sich die Nacht mit dem Tageslicht bricht
Scheint etwas vor sich zu gehen das auch mich betrifft...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGnRPcm8RGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAfPLyLzCkQ, list: OLAK5uy_nErj_0HnQ1PEuaY9AzJz3cattdEAexfo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9bTHEBsRiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_UBvlWJPWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqK_hPeJ-TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7uqXGFRJzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Januar 2022)

Ich sag nur:

"The Kombucha muhsroom people, sitting around all Day!"



PS:


> I sit, in my desolate room
> No lights, no music
> *Just anger!*
> I've killed everyone


----------



## chill_eule (31. Januar 2022)

Nackenschmerzen LvL 99 (dank der Strophen) incoming! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUzd9KyIDrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel zu lange nicht mehr gehört


----------



## chill_eule (31. Januar 2022)

Zum Thema "bekloppteste Texte aller Zeiten":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-If2r9ENQfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Banana?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nX6qGeyaGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2022)

... ich sehe aus dem Fenster ......Schneesturm und nun????   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2AIIal1XTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzPElFdxMCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Bbq3cNF0OU, list: OLAK5uy_nMRwYSfkvBmd_nlc0XBhP2l1_o0PSHldE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfxsFsLhL04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UctOleWt9cM, list: OLAK5uy_m_sORJC_FqDyH_rvVZxZ65kh4cTiFzaIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3smGQOexuSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNTjM3_0N80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EY669K4nzV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SR_pFJG1a24, list: OLAK5uy_kkteW8fJCx32Blk8QhZFIBUSaDpJsHR5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGhZS62KLj0, list: OLAK5uy_kpbJBEEnhTeIM1guATEdmjTTwliNhwEQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LB5YkmjalDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2022)

Im April hoffentlich dann live 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LrcPu98i6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (2. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omqKZ3VSmTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tW_caQZJUYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZKcl4-tcuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8IR4FUotDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBs3G1PvyfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WDYCtLSDtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RERe5fXPjEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SufUZu4h_m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tR4vamT51Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5DANAPvidk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtDWlS0p7N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfreFPe99GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyoSk48QLto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Februar 2022)

dieser schrei am anfang ~ZOM-BIEE!~ kriegsch erpelpelz.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MuhFxaT7zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P51LunEV3Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPqniIYpxPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxgelwqe8-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZKqbPZ6tug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5LcaCd8DLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3AP26ywQsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNTaFArEObU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePBri9MeEgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3F85wcSQ7Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3J6k1DjRtMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxHgEu_o0lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (7. Februar 2022)

Optimal zum hören, während man  ein Spiel spielt, in dem der Sound zu Wünschen übrig lässt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYobMFJTLhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxYy5yIaVWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25-glNrcWoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrWPKu37H1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uueu3wlYdlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_l73enGiUMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBs3G1PvyfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYZLs0Wg2so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhLURtBKUD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnv2bt3PiMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJZF-skCY-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5dx4ueCn44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1xrNaTO1bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sz3Z6k54qho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## endorph1ne (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmWhY_irAXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade jetzt, wo das politische Säbelrasseln wieder begonnen hat, ist der Text so treffend wie noch nie.


----------



## Rattan2 (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYIC65W2q38, list: RDWjVrXV2HXoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OS8taasZl8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kOWOAi5_2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xg9aQvjMS60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsAVx0u9Cw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFrG0KQE1E4, list: OLAK5uy_lTSnDkl2BqlprKL15nSa2Ui_2K97WfW9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YuQH3JSxirc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LLLP4ZaLY8, list: OLAK5uy_n-66OVmElArr4EF1AkQ-toNwh0L8hethE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nR0ngziLIBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3vpR4Bbvvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zzr3kHCbteU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqHQ_wWbG9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cwcinb2OxUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x7rRdbb1qGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHI8X4OXluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYIKAHobaT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUKbzNt0viA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_7oA5inWdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOYNVocSYsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgBQg3MB34w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hutlaauYa2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32kYH6XZrIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EA-MIYY1bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geile Version




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BURM7l6_pvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saberrider09 (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqP5Q8Z_Qpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Februar 2022)

Unsere Kleidung ist so schwarz
Unsere Stiefel sind so schön
Links den roten Blitz
Rechts den schwarzen Stern

Unser Tanz ist so wild
Heil!
Unser Tanz ist so wild
Rechts den roten Blitz
Und links den schwarzen Stern

Alle gegen alle

Unsere Farben sind so grell
Unsere Schreie sind so laut
Links den roten Blitz
Rechts den schwarzen Stern

Ein neuer böser Tanz

Unsere Kleidung ist so schwarz
Unsere Stiefel sind so schön
Unser Tanz ist so wild
Heil!
Unser Tanz ist voller Macht
Links den Blitz
Und rechts den Stern

Unsere Kleidung ist so schwarz
Unsere Stiefel sind so schwarz
Links den roten Blitz
Und rechts den schwarzen Stern
Unser Tanz ist so wild
Heil! Heil!
Unser Tanz ist voller Macht
Links den roten Blitz
Rechts den schwarzen Stern

Unsere Farben sind so grell
Unsere Schreie sind so laut...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDNdkFomTCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KQOpoJvYQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnzkhQsmSag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tja nachdem es mit der ESC Teilnahme nicht geklappt weil das Lied ja nicht Radiotauglich genug ist...  Was willst da noch sagen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXMdyCK0M9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEjLoHdbVeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CX-Pih-chw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDwb9jOVRtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPlS6OkQrVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vxWyuPvDfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Februar 2022)

Echter Love Song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXcaEyZop3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe93CLbHjxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWe4tcudSW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfR9iY5y94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Februar 2022)

/ToDAY

Bombers flying through the sky
Peace is just another lie
Superman where are you now
Who should help us I don't know

Mankind lived whith lies
For over thousand years
For us it's all O.K
So why should we change this

Don't forget the tears of yesterday
Don't forget the lies
We build up a new today
But tomorrow we will die

Bombs are falling from the sky
Their peace is just another lie
No place where I like to be
Nightmare became reality





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DR9vXtFNcoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



--> Klassikeralarm, Quasi

​für den heutigen Tag aber wohl die eindeutig bessere wahl. masterpiece:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aN-zEzr4Zwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVeZcM6tBQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2yRPa8z9JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LccqV6HPZrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7KncmJj82s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (16. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_6a2mCxqws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Februar 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lovemachine+aquagen
		





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySYcmaL6AtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (16. Februar 2022)

Das Original...10x besser !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68ePU-qvJnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBa3YUgQeL4, list: OLAK5uy_nVfLMLytRENGpLHccKVOSj4hMlGoDM794

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Februar 2022)

klassiker.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4Vep4gdhBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5abamRO41fE, list: PLS7pGaPiTpwU4ZnP9tV99h7EH28vW7Uo9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtB7gl9KmeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diW6jXhLE0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3cQb0QBmKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkAe30aEG5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oudxfnyUFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-r-V0uK4u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WEonvtesdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nco_kh8xJDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6A2V9Bu80J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-u6vWKUi4c, list: OLAK5uy_mBFp0wCjPo5H0x7_pJaQqL6YtZG_R9BIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3a0tH0fkvW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXp4GnC1Z3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcOVK_6L3lk, list: OLAK5uy_n98BAmOkbooLXSVaf7S9BzqgUGcTKKNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2022)

Bärchen und die Milchbubis. Das war noch richtige NDW.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51JW474hckg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzQFWHo8WL0, list: RDGMEM6ijAnFTG9nX1G-kbWBUCJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (18. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VScSEXRwUqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Februar 2022)

//keine Hymnen heute.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WaXbveSUag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrB8wB49z7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YDKxcdIXBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3xU0h92FN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wC_kCnm3GYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7We1L0s1c8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLJbXfVEKPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMweEpGlu_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZ_I0KZvezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=up1TxTn23os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wz2WWgv9Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpTKtlgGMAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Februar 2022)

*Grenzpunkt Null reloaded #92 :: Dub Like Dope 7 ::*
selected, mixed & overdubbed by TJ White Rabbit at temporary dub station ::

never ending juebox:

Jingle 2 (blue velvet)
Jimi Hendrix - … And The Gods Made Love
Mark Stewart - Favour
Cian Finn & Holly Cook - Come Away (Gaudi Remix, 2015)
Augustos Pablo - Skateland Rock (Samedi Soundsystem RIP Dub)
Grace Jones - I’m Crying (Mothers Tears)
African Head Charge Vs. Professor Stretch - Drums Of Defiance
Nisennenmondai - A_ - Live in Dub (Edit)
King Sunny Ade - Ja Fun Mi Dub
Mad Professor & Lee Scratch Perry - Dub Voodoo
Benjamin Zephaniah - Rudie Dead
Dubbelstandart - Dub Reality (Dub)
Robo Bass Hifi - Dub Matrix
Echo Beach Lifefidelity - Turn You On (dub version-dr markuse)

>>Dub it before it is dubbing you.<<






						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsMUxdZGgWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqhQjeTvths

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2XdmyBtCRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Februar 2022)

21.02.55 - 21.06.98
doch er ist gekommen um zu bleiben. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y3t-67rKGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CR2z49UjeFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QdxjBIJGZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_WFy728Sx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGU1xwAu8EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ylae37FXuZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHlOveJX9oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DSqn7ABpVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySOTm6bE9ok, list: OLAK5uy_lui3Lj9R9HviWmatLmZyodm6eCcaI4qjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpTKtlgGMAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DrJQEID1wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iN8QJj3NSo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j34juXrJWqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q09rpC0Rov4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8X3ACToii0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVmaqj668Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqcy-LutNkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Februar 2022)

okay, Tocotronic auch verschoben. meh.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d293LMQjZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMocTci5H1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-V8kYT1pvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (23. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-v7npGNC5fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2022)

Wie konnte ich den Titel nur vergessen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d70lsx09dQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz8RpZGK3eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8Y9GMhIZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Februar 2022)

nur so halb musik, aber man muss ja auch
mal was schönes zum sich dran erinnern haben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bPe9h4Vu3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das Bimbotown war wirklich legendär.​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mzyz2egx_0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDrlmlzY7cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2022)

*Michael Jackson
Heal the World*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWf-eARnf6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mS8LvHT_zcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geht ab ca 40sec los


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9quEmUZ3-7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQJFP1INGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45oMQc6WhJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0g0i23A0EXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_q8s93klams

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtOYjCkHJak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xik-y0xlpZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsNpuyo654g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXdOAUKCc0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L62LtChAwww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=im5MGGJLzRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALO5efsHHQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVCifm2UPC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (27. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c-P7BTvmQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSBKTbpbDcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrOe2h9RtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYi381lJoeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBRquLkjmf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3gNmiLBP9g, list: OLAK5uy_nOSFj0NmAfntT6BLYvX0YPhZbLCIEfZ-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMO3YNoNyTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ac0oaXhz1u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHHWV0FtFuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAWJGhku1K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dI3xkL7qUAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU7o-OQgmA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuhUpKb6DMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeDqeWtUH9M, list: PL09AE6483A5868640

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gla5AzlHnS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFwNkOgKWck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEX7Xxfr-qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoA_VovZUrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6lP6Z7PSOFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkUhz_UB7Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tbhp299vVkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7KncmJj82s:219

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yh_ydvIJAxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iO2sdC-IV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jH3LQUPe7P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuYfOO_d0gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4Zyc-yJ-wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUWcVNLNvrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJZC8iY8Ufc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rg95UMcOOL8, list: RDTkaQ67r16K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvqWzlc16nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VNUyjRRjxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqIPGYzUVtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDJiay-YMDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4BTo9DfKkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (5. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9L2xS-whEVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMWfLzs1N2g, list: OLAK5uy_nbX6DLORnju90MKzrIvEnUSfT3Yo07FWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (5. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZztmQsSAqfo:163

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTKJ_itifQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (5. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HO73gUhiYe0, list: RDTkaQ67r16K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7JMhVI7taQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aj7-KshUrIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM53sMNiv4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKkiCFOE-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1ZoHfJZACA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOj3wDlr_BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5gQ71wSn8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRl8s2LqBA4, list: OLAK5uy_nErj_0HnQ1PEuaY9AzJz3cattdEAexfo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyrNg7tvTaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ox1Tore9nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jMuRfoSDrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCRumaMqgZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTafZRecy2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpvF7Qq9svk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRsar0OvZaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ti2OFQYyRqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSfNvTVEALw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=El90OBILFBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxKRdL1N9os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wf421JsG004

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (11. März 2022)

Fall Into Place - Streets of War




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8IA4AZW-KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmFFTkjs-O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExCbADj6zN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kbsgjsooX9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdVgdZEruSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH-rPt1ftSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDR75d4kRws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xYZM04JxnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TW8cilBe0UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbKl8AFidtA, list: RDSbKl8AFidtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVLDbWlsV3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbHGS_bVkXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQ7tMWOCQlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgdOs5-3VWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H4l4-SxC0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ_v2wkBt3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfC2iQnaEVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2EDkv_dyeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwEK0Byapso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3F85wcSQ7Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1btg3mpEOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-zwKuc7ueY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud6sU3AclT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcgL42w1RXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ko3m0NBbq1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PznMpRASjAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy5L97Obq1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHdbmEGyyNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DECp8LKurKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0148OpgQOcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik0qg-O_2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBnjV4RzKa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QO4fBnpGAKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71JTW0WU6EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUq0sI7IJcA, list: PLMGrIieXXHlgyceW4L8_o1kSjxdmSpiCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

Ist ja St. Patrick's Day, und so...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (18. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRwnmE6qXXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. März 2022)

Neben Lindenberg und den Hosen ist Grönemeyer einer der wenigen,
die es nach jahre ach, was sage ich - jahrzehntelanger Abstinenz erneut geschafft haben,
sich mir ins Herz zu spielen.








						Baloise Session 2019 - Herbert Grönemeyer - Programm in voller Länge | ARTE
					

Seine Konzerte finden in großen Stadien statt und sind für gewöhnlich im Nu ausverkauft: Herbert Grönemeyer ist ein Ausnahmekünstler, der seine Musik aber gerne auch in exklusiver Atmosphäre präsentiert. 15 Jahre nach seinem ersten Auftritt bei der "Baloise Session" erfüllt er sich erneut den...




					www.arte.tv
				



Gröni dreht zuletzt aber auch wieder mal ganz schön auf, gefällt mir.​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0nQbi8M7Fc, list: OLAK5uy_kUAEIJXzNuu8mupCw04SQChHYo44gyhvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mAzlQwIPQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=es-7WsVTH-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjDdviVf-PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9n7Cw-4_HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWfXzlyihus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKOtzIo-uYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGtCF-D-w1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EdxM72EZ94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dp3Cy1xdjec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykfSdhxK4oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykDsmAqExH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JA0VfqtIK_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nm6DO_7px1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYG_4vJ4qNA, list: RDbu6YgBon-Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1emB7qsmjuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2N4VpcmmvTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSb_31SUEXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEbAUcdfbmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nzBlyrPQWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTAOLmEba4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7VR2yfjeLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymNFyxvIdaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7TjYoJTscE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Og1h1QrVN6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

Klingt wie mit Kassettenrekorder im Kleiderschrank aufgenommen, aber mein Gott, wie oft habe ich die Band hier live gesehen. Lokale Legenden!



Spoiler: Lyrics



Gedankentrümmerfeld. 
Scheiss-Romanzen im Kopf 
Wann hört das auf? 
Verrückt, kaputt, zerstört...

Und schon wieder mal
ne Montagmorgendepression 
Hirnlego in meinem Kopf -Gedankentrümmerfeld 
Bombenalarm in meinem Herzen 
und ewig der gleiche Film 
Wann hört das auf, hört das endlich mal auf? 
Verrückt, kaputt, zerstört... 

Schnellstrassen zwischen meinen Ohren 
Scheiss-Romanzen im Kopfkino 
Wann hört das auf, hört das endlich mal auf?
Und dann als Dressing Alkohol
auf den Kopfsalat gekippt 
Verrückt, kaputt, so kaputt, so zerstört

Hirnlego in my brain und die Fassade bröckelt 
Der Turm stürzt ein und begräbt die scheiss ************ Erinnerung 
Und das Betreten der Baustelle bleibt verboten 
Doch wer haftet für meine scheiss Gefühle?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jY99vV8x7Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYnFIRc0k6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzbXnfdVGYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xat1GVnl8-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

Gott sei Schrank, mal wieder eine alte, fast vergessene Perle wiederentdeckt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7a-_tPmfKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RaLEVmuM4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BlL9VihZ-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxsUb1TLh8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrwnyTFXV_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSGJdMxWTBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. März 2022)

was es nicht alles gibt.
die zweite Hälfte lässt mich irgendwie fassungslos zurück. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc2u6Jg52Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ho7796-au8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFW9Zy1Kwl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIULR5NbBss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7iEBzLpXXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9ml3nyww80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lX1l3QopwSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnSYihRoGA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_t_ZXavIOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lu7lJ5okjyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2022)

Immer wieder herrlich, insbesondere wenn man ein paar der Black Metal Anspielungen versteht. Video unbedingt mit angeschalteten Untertiteln schauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0YXfeNxJJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Nanowar of Steel sind ein bisschen sowas wie die italienische Metal-Version von J.B.O.)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohXLhe2E7Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzTuBuRdAyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0UgS8aVP4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUVcZfQe-Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dF3vXwlzPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51r5f5OdIY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BEvh6HSQc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhqyZeUlE8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmMzA_WARBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdwZV4Y95Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

Gänsehaut. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaS5_-J-7YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkAe30aEG5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HuxyLWDMXjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NTyyCwwDfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8HhOMNrulE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2022)

Oldie but Goldie...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n67ZCL3__jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-d6LFLpBvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSBQ-tKOnp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt1X8zVAs5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeluT-nU0Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAGnKpE4NCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MnELifX3sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX2gA18grk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvTJXmYxll8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkRKT6T0QLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXFkSAKlj74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs069dndIYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aH-f6-QaYGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrNqZ853Tkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. April 2022)

kommt, lacht mal wieder. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJyFGhRHs0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrS0z8unvno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieRWncTlOFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vbraa31zNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItqePE7uVTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrXzBljVaPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQYLrC1T2fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yfwePfD-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbODwqGZNTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pat2c33sbog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTaNkqEZ4jw, list: PLHTo__bpnlYUgcb5-bLOVqU2glfp82mmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5HLF92vf9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4QnalIHlVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtswRrd-V_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArYw6-6qKwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5BL4RNFr58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuRsw0Jjj5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Cs3Pvmmv0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGVYNxPDBC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_2D8Eo15wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCaIobXgIsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzOGLKTmeuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPco24LS31A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AejUGk9LM_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tWruZLbD24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZwuU12nRrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8TSTe33fkc, list: OLAK5uy_k00ernpsFVdp-7RoISEBFJv6n7Ckk5_FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_f39gA0paY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DO5_0XNCca8, list: OLAK5uy_k00ernpsFVdp-7RoISEBFJv6n7Ckk5_FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSBQ-tKOnp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDorTsc05IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Di8tnv36his, list: OLAK5uy_k00ernpsFVdp-7RoISEBFJv6n7Ckk5_FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8GpG8C0YzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBTNyJ33LWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtLvlaGJJEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSBQ-tKOnp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDorTsc05IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sv8XHiTkDYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeluT-nU0Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0y8YV8rgVRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2022)

Für meine Frau ..







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcIdUdy0aHg, list: OLAK5uy_nVZ8JPpTIO_-7Wruegj1pSuBf2QMDlGOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeqGuaAl6Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0atbuQFNhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fDzCWNS3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2022)

Mal was rhythmisches, wo es in allen Knochen zuckt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGrnEc_3mYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


2-4-6-8 Motorway von der Tom Robinson Band


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUrzicaiRLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvtf0aaXt2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7A8NgPVizP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9PV1ZZYg1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. April 2022)

​
Надія в єдності / Hope In Unity -
a digital album of 27 tracks, has been compiled by us as a direct response to the devastating situation in Ukraine.








						Надія в єдності / Hope In Unity VA, by HÖR Music
					

27 track album




					hoerberlin.bandcamp.com
				



As the war keeps unfolding, more and more people flee the country and seek refuge abroad. Sadly some are often overlooked and are left to fend for themselves in an unknown country with no one to turn to. This is why local community support is needed now more than ever.
100% of the proceeds from the compilation will be donated to @bridgesoverbordersberlin - a community-based collective of fellow artists and volunteers that aim to support BIPoC, LGBTQIA+, and other marginalized individuals with housing, essential items, medical care, integration support, and immigration advice.
Sincere thank you to all the artists for their trust, support, and contribution. 


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGlx_Kq8qe0, list: OLAK5uy_lNkF0KnpICFVl079NmbTulL2wPaAexiVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lP94PlEtsEQ, list: PLQkVwAGpGFA0SFEX_qLtP_qQAB5CQJaaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOgwuZE_jp0, list: PLQkVwAGpGFA0SFEX_qLtP_qQAB5CQJaaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fDzCWNS3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ld4csPdP174

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAQl-TTI4bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_lAqBuGlINRaHqddEBr22B6olvWeK2BiQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73A_HB5k--M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1G8BnnSCoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFN7JV4uqkA, list: OLAK5uy_kfSlnDNLNJFS3ij2-Yk_X19w1z_2kGJls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uF592i3VlJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLQvYoeqhfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDNmw31UrzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2tp8XjyLvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpPdfxov38M, list: OLAK5uy_kkkYTpLi1E__AfUGwHC2dMHPEpLD23F2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eecGd2IIrcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llyorL0J9k0, list: OLAK5uy_kkkYTpLi1E__AfUGwHC2dMHPEpLD23F2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bV1aK1M6VEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. April 2022)

_"Von Sao Paulo bis Prag, von New York bis Toulouse, ist man sich einig: Es handelt sich bei dieser Show um das beste Judge Dread Ehrerbietungs-Programm dieses Planeten. Seit mehr als 5 Jahren lassen Mitglieder der Amsterdamer Skinhead Reggae Matadore - The Upsessions und „His Prince of Rudeness“, Flo Strober; Drummer und Sänger der Steadytones aus dem Süden Deutschands, die größten Hits des __Alex Minto Hughes__ hochleben und versetzen ganze Hallen in extatische Zirkel des Mitschwelgens und -singens und reißen das Publikum durch ihren ungeheuren Spielwitz und den ausgefeilten Vintage Bandsound mit,  auf eine furiose Reise  von „Big 6“ und „Dr. Kitch“ über „Bring back the Skins“ bis hin zu „ Ska Fever“ um hier nur wenige Perlen aufzuzählen.

Diese Early Reggae und Rocksteady Revue lässt eine der wohl schillernsten Gestalten des Reggae den wohl noch nie so brilliant kopierten, legendären Judge Dread - nicht nur Catcher, Schuldeneintreiber, Roadie, Türsteher & Rausschmeißer, Radio-DJ, Bodyguard von Prince Buster oder den Rolling Stones sondern vor allem erstem weißen “Original TROJAN Artist“ mit Nr. 1 Hit in Jamaica – und nach wie vor Weltrekordhalter mit den meisten verbotenen Songs auf dem Index der BBC - wieder leibhaftig werden!"_
(Quelle)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ue1gjr_v6pM:684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr, sehr geil, schönen 4/20 euch noch. ​


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Rfm_0BrXWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cwcinb2OxUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rl999L1M4Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3OAH5wu7KWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (20. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWNFj9rm6tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. April 2022)

*brrr... 

Ich les mich grade durch Judge Dread's Vita. Interessant, tät ich mal sagen. Ohne das "Vorgeplänkel":

_"Es war Prince Buster, der den Anstoß für die Metamorphose Hughes in einen "Reggae & Ska"-Interpreten gab und ihm die Türen zum Trojan Label öffnete. Hughes gab sich darauf den Namen „Judge Dread“ (ein Titel von Prince Buster) und honorierte damit die Hilfe von „Prince Buster“ beim Einstieg in das Musikgeschäft.

Er beobachtete „Prince Buster“ bei seiner Studioarbeit und kam so auf die Idee, über den Rhythmus von The Typhoon all Stars „Verne & Son's“(Maytones) 1971 – "Little Boy Blue" ((GG Records GG4523 B) ein Sublabel von Trojan)) seine komischen Reime zu schreiben und nannte diesen Titel „Big Six“. Dieser wurde sein erster und bekanntester Song, der es 1972 bis auf Platz 11 der britischen Charts schaffte.

Die Songs Big Seven bis Big Ten sollten folgen. Alben waren z. B. das Debüt Dreadmania und The Last of the Skinheads. 1980 schaffte es ein Remake von Big Six auch in die deutsche Hitparade. In den 1990ern folgte eine Neuaufnahme von Big Seven zusammen mit dem deutschen Dancehall-Sänger Dr. Ring-Ding, welche große Beachtung in der deutschen Reggae-Szene fand.

Mit der Zweideutigkeit seiner Song-Texte übertraf er die üblichen sexuellen Anspielungen seiner schwarzen DJ- und Toaster-Kollegen bei weitem. Die Texte zeichneten sich durch überaus konkrete, schmutzige, schlüpfrige und pornografische Ausdrucksweise aus. Das versperrte ihm zeitlebens den Zugang zu den englischen Medien. Vom britischen Funk und Fernsehen (BBC) wurde er zum Sittlichkeitsverbrecher Nr. 1 erklärt. Um die Jugend nicht zu verderben und sie vor dieser Musik zu schützen, durften alle seine Lieder nicht öffentlich gesendet werden. Um das zu umgehen, wechselte er seinen Künstlernamen und das Plattenlabel mehrfach, doch nichts half. Das Guinness-Buch der Rekorde führt Judge Dread als den Künstler mit den meisten von der BBC gesperrten Songs aller Zeiten. Aber gerade die offen sexistischen Texte, meist vorgetragen mit humorvoller britischer Selbstironie, waren bei seinen Fans Kult und sicherten ihm einen festen Platz in der weltweiten Reggae-Szene, auch heute noch. Trotz der Verbote veröffentlicht „Judge Dread“ mehr "Reggae & Ska"-Hits in UK als jeder andere Künstler, einschließlich Bob Marley." [...]

"Er war auch der erste Künstler, der schon 1973 eine Benefiz-Platte für die Hungernden Äthiopiens aufnahm (Molly (Trojan TR.7905)), 12 Jahre vor Band Aid. Dafür wurde er zum Ehrenbürger von Äthiopien ernannt."_

Und zur Belohnung gibts ihn nochmal im Original:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KRyOgY-hf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxNawyxKMf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zo6UnKr6Bwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4a8XhEraQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC9jhtuscZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPqnxFgCrhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cr4gKVsqh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDBzeM6KLlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdZpxkzNvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kezU3NVsXMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTsSk0r_Tq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6BKiIcUq_s, list: OLAK5uy_n0T0X0KKYWIY0PXd-0KQHIyU74kvOaKoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kJpw1dh1XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3iqex9EqmE, list: OLAK5uy_n0T0X0KKYWIY0PXd-0KQHIyU74kvOaKoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWY-9F_YPOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKVFfx1HroI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-E_soCd9iCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiaOSGZTwtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P21-NQx6b_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5rg_63Shqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3xlcy9tT4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xx1uLMvsmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaOx_IrP_DE, list: OLAK5uy_lvMLxuMiI-tNmIGgN6TWnDB23fVlDkfVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9hDhc1Bd4U, list: PLgumDcF1N_klcbnA9bA1aRsLGTIf-751R

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVSnUvXeY8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJDMOvGYVqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SArKu4s1UU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcgCFBLJUbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dCdqvBEzMY, list: PL_Gmfbmzwbuu5CDcdj3ehXO9csplrYA-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DZejwLTAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLczQ-AdZLA, list: PL2392E139AF613F36

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Dh2jBSVJ5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8PX4dxA7D0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZTOH6dXGuc, list: OLAK5uy_mvxq-MIdYsiwe5R7GAZJqtmEclVulSsvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. April 2022)

Grindpunk from Michigan









						Cloud Rat Redux, by Cloud Rat
					

11 track album




					cloudrat.bandcamp.com


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEeqramL4mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_rbmndXzkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZyDO4rMbSQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Cover von Alphaville. Der Sänger Marian Gold aka Hartwig Schierbaum kommt übrigens aus meiner Heimatstadt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=89SCMFMDt9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59-noFUUT2w, list: PLZku0vr3iOpFp7mR1ZJa3kUdp6V4U9Ydk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jLzYXXm6J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcfIGok1mMI, list: PLZku0vr3iOpFp7mR1ZJa3kUdp6V4U9Ydk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SD2aATE_h58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svi6JiMe9c0, list: PLZku0vr3iOpFp7mR1ZJa3kUdp6V4U9Ydk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (25. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6jOyrFtiUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UG3VcCAlUgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_mJyzE09oQ:167

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEI4qSrkPAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4FqGPRQWFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMeD9F_BeMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_MvkyuOJgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONyAYSG2dE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIJEOEZdLzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0gHDqTxdwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xh9ba1ngl8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWgORLLdctU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzUmAaZJfTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4I25nV9hXGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1d2ZsRTY0Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BIxPr-AaQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WUu0y1i0kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gsy5sJy5_34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zS7ew77_7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBPE2fZsVYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNFfyxzvBHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWqEPKduGm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vllW94MnAhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5e-JUBMU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjsAloS0ctk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcMt6zI7VkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSBQ-tKOnp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDorTsc05IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZTJBViOoik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iS_masia2E4, list: RDTbcbgksiFbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43HOnc3nZ5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0hi1UqRvHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCP5rawjPKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLVq0IAzh1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8oMJ2UZwmA, list: PL_Gmfbmzwbuu5CDcdj3ehXO9csplrYA-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyuFg0m2pKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsSCsdM7jm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g25W0jhY6sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TicGJQqrq2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6csiUGMC1fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-0tTi7GaPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/backto84/no-looking-back/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyNa-ReeZc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMWLX0KXwF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOqw0czJLqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edVwOPvpKbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4McDLqzIAcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmEt0GAXQJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VujPWuCvIPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9o78-f2mIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15UffN8eilI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2022)

Pilot - January:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdcrTUcdO0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3t3hFmUp6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-WGkADkVnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFa_UOz_K-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXDjVHgeZ3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNLGa_gelMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZ6dJTzHyyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2CIAKVTOrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EF6o38fn5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41am0L3k_Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qASWKI6ZEfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/ddrspace/stardate/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIU8A1bP1Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oohJL3pjNbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibUl9HWGx2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhTl_OyehF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/backto84/reverie/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifwc5xgI3QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpDj1UTIn4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2022)

... wer ist dabei? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JEghYGeDR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://twitter.com/search?q=#Syltokalypse​


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysgS4P4uHdo, list: PLZsAum9NiXj_wHycARww5d6giyVl-dbH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/cobra-copter/lost-and-found-instrumental/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2022)

schon was älter, aber saugeil:





__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/dr_schnackets/dr-schnackets-live-b-rgerhaus/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNxNwvjzGM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNZiake1n3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUM6djWADgE, list: OLAK5uy_lFxKq3djAshO-os_yMslp5D_9xRFiTLZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REjy8rprTnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDrlmlzY7cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2aULBmvCyf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FcqMmjxWC54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cxbw1WF4-gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQ41hqlV0Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (11. Mai 2022)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP5B1UmgHfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kd9TlGDZGkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axDrjj-aFwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVhJy-CR64Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpv9mnXo6Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ti2BoT4qMA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2022)

True Story =P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TazGtEgv19M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3LbzjFJdSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAY2woGdN8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DoBVy8GMjeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47rMmPZPI3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKgdq22BIlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hLY-6jjUQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNQI28UA5-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw1oM7LBbxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/ddrspace/sonya/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbtPxZby4js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeke2000 (14. Mai 2022)

The Ataris - All Souls Day


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew, list: RDZDrlmlzY7cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AL8chWFuM-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6YMqD-h4KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGgbegOsXbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54LEywabkl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNEUkkoUoIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SaVPYZfm5MU, list: OLAK5uy_kkj1ZlvGk8tAewFBHgZ22jJXKgEww_7aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2022)

°... wenn man am montag morgen die glotze einschaltet und es einen beim frühstücksfernsehen wegholt°





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oc5NL7acDKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... direkt mal nachgeforscht und das hier gefunden:








						Esther Abrami Violin sheet music - Tomplay
					

Download Esther Abrami Violin sheet music arrangements, available from tomplay.com, your interactive sheet music website.




					tomplay.com
				



(man kann die songs da auch durchhören...)

unfassbar.  
... debütalbum direkt als vinyl gekauft.


			Esther Abrami


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqTeGt6ZHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Rh3dTb1KYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xdn4ZAPvKtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1fl60ypdLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGBbHSEgrq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXnT3LFTc-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZs1AHQBz24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzZjG9B9_Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkV-K2z357w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTBFy4rc6Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Rh3dTb1KYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWJTC1P_RDw, list: OLAK5uy_n_rBJ5QxdvhB39PzsK0jqFwGuNTF4zWRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DoBVy8GMjeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47rMmPZPI3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qo-B_p4TRyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vGSJoLb4AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=go5FEarvgdU, list: PLVBuRWqqbYI_Ocq3OumaJo0_6mpZSxu38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0o-hF9s0ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt1X8zVAs5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (19. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uX9k9aoX6gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TErt8OVWt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2022)

ab 3:50 wirds böse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOKMoL8_jaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGGXBbst5Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1662671404 (19. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3aQTyc0fT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YP2hZotxZ2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jak5ZUPSFF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XaPp90i3T5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8Z51no1TD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwaXl4ncRL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faTJJOl1WOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcMD2Gs9fwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Mai 2022)

*R.I.P Vangelis*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ufkMTshjz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3RpVnFsfvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH-_bsCwdRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ucmo6hDZRSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbw9FntAhK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Mai 2022)

Krasse show 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU3kB9zpLIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LArIawtf60o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK4NSkl5HZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfpETVIrg4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3mOvCMG24I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAXL8_zFX8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpATBBRajP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTDZ5O5lH_0, list: OLAK5uy_nErj_0HnQ1PEuaY9AzJz3cattdEAexfo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

saustark!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J24hdNDuSAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUVcZfQe-Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2022)

boah ey, wegen den ganzen verschiebungen fast das konzi am samstag verrafft! na das wird mir ein fest, hab die zuletzt vor ü. 20 jahren live gesehen - und scheinbar haben sie es immer noch drauf. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JItqHnMo-t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-4YMlihRf4, list: RDZDrlmlzY7cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Mai 2022)

*R.I.P. * Andrew Fletcher 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kgui9xxrH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TBF1bzuIgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0HSD_i2DvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqQv3qef21A, list: OLAK5uy_kHRLfBQUF_0QymcIJhE18UQBTix328DYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2CIAKVTOrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjopV7Mamws, list: OLAK5uy_nX7wa7gI7YdPqUHj_bqlmpHdDvDt_I_iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/iammanolis/stealing-the-night/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZ_I0KZvezw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Mai 2022)

Ein trauriger Monat für die Pioniere der elektronischen Musik!
Gestern Andrew Fletcher (Keyboarder von Depeche Mode) und jetzt lese ich, dass noch eine weitere Grösse diesen Monat gestorben ist...

*R.I.P.* Vangelis  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQMwfoXg5JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCynyt9z8CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSav51fVlKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (28. Mai 2022)

Brigde over Troubled Water ( Full Album ) quasi ein Weltkultur-Erbe in Sachen Folk und Pop Musik . Einfach  ein zeitloses Meisterwerk von Simon & Garfunkel .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_0sL_SQYvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (28. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXNsfe3FUI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt1X8zVAs5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rutfdrHsdoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (30. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHai4RTEUZE, list: RDP9LMCgJUv-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yem_iEHiyJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QeWBS0JBNzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (31. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtE05A2oIug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StgXz5S8g48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6H33Uau8coY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFQCDciIibU, list: OLAK5uy_ny4fmK_JQaEfdUBkbNEEPAP9pI0lkq1PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKgHHPlKTdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGSKrC7dGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8G4xrYfWmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWfXb_9iQZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APyl6Cnbfzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZr8YLSR78s, list: OLAK5uy_knn9AkEhJ1GMPzxh_CtDKMKogo6mqbnXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixArCzKJ8-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYKmyvJWsnw, list: OLAK5uy_kkkYTpLi1E__AfUGwHC2dMHPEpLD23F2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNFzfwLM72c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JxIw58lkHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbHeVxjergo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UFiiODF8DmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xorkjeV1cig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBnjV4RzKa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0yva-e5v48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4DA75eowaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFV6t4Dl_zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azdwsXLmrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MN5ZNaWQdBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQl3KNL6b3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2JFDaHH3mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiOUsCyFDBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHYZjBw1onk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t03Nh0hyBY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNoigpHTJj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2022)

remember, remember.









						Depeche Mode und die DDR
					

Der 7. März 1988 ist für Depeche Mode-Fans aus der ehemaligen DDR ein bis heute unvergesslicher Tag. In der Ost-Berliner Werner-Seelenbinder-Halle gibt die Synthiepop-Band damals das erste und einzige Konzert in der DDR.




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RokbHjyPbyk, list: OLAK5uy_kRd0CNwsTGa3R8S0dzwi3I1wrsyC4SceI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (6. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag9XCXGXLmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzG-qji05Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EE-LD2EcASo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2EDkv_dyeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-Sli1bsJko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=exrMD0lYmqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKB4cioGs98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8ccGjar4Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTAOLmEba4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cc_9OoBOw-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71JTW0WU6EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyv16mZakVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHUHxTiPFUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-kEhk9-IeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDKwCvD56kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_hMPJ1fpAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw2LU1yS7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mt4p5X3AFEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0aXVNQiUWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYU-8IFcDPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJS5qb02Xp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlSgn1-TgbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kctwd4w7R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-4uu2ZjlII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZjevnnkA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juni 2022)

| Heidi von der Wiese | Technik ist unser Freund |​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZY_qd5GdsQ, list: OLAK5uy_nSy89IgBCopOqegjWhgWyQeXIDWrQzMgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0rTENrv4PU, list: OLAK5uy_k0OLmSoKa-MJ5-K5rv6Yxn4QFnPO3hhuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uph_FnGkomg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und, da auf dem album quasi mahtlos ineinander übergehend auch hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oskhpzXpfHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVNCODm0CVk, list: OLAK5uy_k0OLmSoKa-MJ5-K5rv6Yxn4QFnPO3hhuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZKxQxdcVmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(VPN...)​


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJnQBXmZ7Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqnm3yhCCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlmIvZ1FxgU, list: OLAK5uy_lPeNNycA8s8BVP31PQm5qMgnCTbYUrUbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8MZqyeCBPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlmFQ3I-V7g, list: OLAK5uy_kYyaFAbautKwfxMlRLtlmj93yURrg7ULY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eT9s5uGW8MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVUqfdzcCtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrYYg_atdtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VnSmzSaATg, list: OLAK5uy_kpJrsspJFMlu2XcsXoT9iVu8CD7gmg1hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (14. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NE2AvbROl5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYlaY7REV0I, list: OLAK5uy_nuXWBP3B4Ki0jaCeIS5A-26yfUsg-eDYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=paQsE53YkVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU, list: PLqRG33kmyQ-bQh1h_xu2A3iGlAIXtLBIC

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juni 2022)

La risa es bonita, la risa es buena 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmR-my24UEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6koyOHPNVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcqhvPNiJzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrIG1_hyCYE, list: OLAK5uy_ny4fmK_JQaEfdUBkbNEEPAP9pI0lkq1PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Juni 2022)

_#_street punk _#_hardcore punk _#_oi_ #_schlager _#_hardcore​DRESDEN SPECIAL  2 - MIT FRANK​​


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDO8mkvxlpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiaOSGZTwtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spK2Zw8NLWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZD8HKVKneI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KcUB7FkZ5sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hzj18l8ebUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1m9G1r_57MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOiZC020nl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHqs3UGOqO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und weils so unglaublich  gut reingeht hier gleich ne Playlist​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfM5XerZrk0, list: PLBe46ooiEe-EUycfdAIq9DHWdhi4mfe9h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bLsvJSTiEU, list: PLAcx-o3aXaGeLLOq3yrpZvyUQvjQtW3F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

Keine Ahnung, hatte irgendwie 'nen Ohrwurm davon 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6Et2KXfyo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVcMsjyKlaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqQfB1TOE3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py5dMNIZF3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SIRUzqHTNh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nO4U9sO2fEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGyJbj0IWYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-TPmvpL-PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWiijhm_ml0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2022)

Passend zum Wetter! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyoKtVrydu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gQOlQEAYjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4mfHetVAd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


... ich hab noch n paar davon, mal sehen ob ich die 
halbwegs zusammengeschnippelt bekomme.
so kann ich das ja nich lassen. xD​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spm5-SXo4Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsDT5Wa0hwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5gd1FJoIkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8Gp00IFwbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkP1nmEXhSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-wdLGk_-skQ, list: OLAK5uy_lE7ZHqXHfcoMjJlR7y1IHEg3D33M5X5gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

Ein weiterer Eintrag für die/meine Liste potentiell bester Songs aller Zeiten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krDSRR4TUt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BI6p7fqqchE, list: OLAK5uy_lE7ZHqXHfcoMjJlR7y1IHEg3D33M5X5gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE0bhLOQQLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-4YMlihRf4, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYBrx02oiG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



24./25.06.2022 - R.i.P., Sektor​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZD8HKVKneI, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gORuZmHG6eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUMQr66Xh04, list: OLAK5uy_mK3V2-mBKPscUgDIXHtD2YN2gSKHSuBDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59ORD1utVPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkJ5jJuraLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAd3JQ1V-10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uW_fflr1OqA, list: OLAK5uy_knn9AkEhJ1GMPzxh_CtDKMKogo6mqbnXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2022)

H. A. M. M. E. R. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnFaxur4gro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-yeBrtOeek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uoAGwbIkuUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdfF0cOC50w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Juni 2022)

Ein KoЯn Klon aus der Schweiz??? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyXJmjyZgE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber irgendwie geil 

PS: Definitiv geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ2c6OxtARo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PPS:
Jap!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkMIwfCX5ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Juni 2022)

Und hier das Kontrastprogramm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thJgU9jkdU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCKx1MuMRk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2022)

Ich mag die Jungs. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgvH6tX4Ej0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUsUYCkXQvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VshgeeW0NOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNViHqyHueM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDkSAuhM1E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dm_99n2OyQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQCqM0hmpCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snILjFUkk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpADUI-kCQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s14ECLs-9CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNHcfuL8SKA, list: OLAK5uy_lZH4b_XQ29VZXVkwGTWIm0uAEcEGCOhk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=609YBGCZrME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM8bTdBs-cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9G5W_Pl7Ydk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdS6HFQ_LUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYSio5CyRpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHb2XYeXcJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/user-177134445/videohopf171-1/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mO3IEDRsP2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFJQquBWHm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/user-177134445/videohopf111-1/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZWU0snFljw, list: OLAK5uy_nh8Bc3ch2tIpTZEJjfmzeM5KuHLEcroJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/user-177134445/videohopf143/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQXgNLGDPgo, list: OLAK5uy_nX7wa7gI7YdPqUHj_bqlmpHdDvDt_I_iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ghf8gBEZICc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTU6NLovI_Q, list: OLAK5uy_nvaYLo9AG_rZyqkXzYlkJfLjBuZS84bIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnXD6FRZtn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (4. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sh5S3OxiE-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khg2sloLzTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HnPj6P0fX1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQvVVkzU_7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQAT5qdG8tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (5. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10Ha80EgaB0:101

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-QPvffO1gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbmS3tQJ7Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yoTDkGuHxw, list: OLAK5uy_kOnW3BfzZ9ep4oHKxXVd-YXCwOLeRT4mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bf6pR6MC2Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEPTlhBmwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKoGFHkn1L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAOMEqMXiXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WABOrIYhR94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0VYkSJ3VO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5v3kku4y6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69vGNaxlwAw, list: OLAK5uy_kpYqkrDNC3YwRKPMEy2Yv_9yvMIgMqGR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFwhA7b-Xtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy5L97Obq1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lOJfABwe5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eN287R4w3C4, list: OLAK5uy_kkteW8fJCx32Blk8QhZFIBUSaDpJsHR5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDL3POiij4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uC4pukIK4I, list: OLAK5uy_kkteW8fJCx32Blk8QhZFIBUSaDpJsHR5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieRWncTlOFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0jVb9TmfRM, list: OLAK5uy_kXlbDxgh_bgrrEl5oRKrRrKTebmvPcDCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Juli 2022)

Fan*boy* ist doch echt lächerlich, oder?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKXrWKuZsgo, list: PLHTo__bpnlYUgcb5-bLOVqU2glfp82mmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAS_KjiC5Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Juli 2022)

Musik aus meiner Jugend 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLdk7ykYg-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Juli 2022)

Und die moderne Variante davon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ve2nhCmaiBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Juli 2022)

ich hab jetzt bock auf....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7Z7VwE7-IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​// Chaoze One // Neue Kreise //​
Das geht raus an alle die mit HipHop down sind
Als Breaker, MC, DJ oder writend...

Früher war Sprechgesang noch Ausdruck von Eindrücken
Kritische Betrachtung des Systems der Unterdrückung
Babylon muss fallen - denn es hat sich nichts geändert
Wenn ich manche eurer Texte hör dann bin ich sehr verwundert
Zu viele MC's dir nur vom Sensi reden
Die nix zu sagen haben nur nach Ruhm und Kohle streben
Rappen über das, was die Masse hören will
Ihr schreit "keep it real"
Und seid ein Teil von dem Scheiss-Spiel
Ihr könnt mich kritisieren aber bitte konstruktiv
Zuviele Sucker die der Neid - auf den Plan rief
Zu viele, die meinen sie representen Rap
Treiben das Ding nicht voran sondern ziehn es in den Dreck
Ich bin kein Battle-Rhymer und das ist nicht ohne Sinn
Ich will mich nicht messen weil ich einer von euch bin
Ich will Dinge ansprechen die für mich nicht OK sind
Und davon gibts genug stell dich nicht blind
Neue Kreise des Stifts im Schein des Kerzenlichts

Neues Land, denn Vertrautes gibt mir nichts
Neue Wege - die ich jetzt entdecken will
Neue Kreise - die ein leeres Blatt - mit Worten fülln
Neue Kreise des Stifts im Schein des Kerzenlichts
Neues Land, denn Vertrautes gibt mir nichts
Neue Wege - die ich jetzt entdecken will
Neue Kreise - die ein leeres Blatt - mit Worten fülln

Das geht raus an alle die mit HipHop down sind
Als Breaker, MC, DJ oder writend...

If the Kids are united - meine Philosophie
Und in diesen Gedanken steck ich all meine Energie
Und ich bin froh über die die mich unterstützen
RAFt euch auf anstatt tatenlos rum zu sitzen
Wir sind die, die verändern könn', check das man!
Und jetzt ist die Zeit damit anzufang'n
Lass euch nicht lähmen von Konsum und Genuss
Kämpft gegen die Dummheit und den ganzen Frust
Der jeden und jede von uns täglich begleitet
Warum tust ihr nichts gegen euer Leiden
Jeder von uns ist ein Rad im System
Wollt ihr euch wirklich ein Leben lang still in ihm dreh'n?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNkUjEM2YzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6z8o7qAIlIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcMt6zI7VkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zA-zoyipi6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHI8X4OXluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMQuofsOOzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aQYGRs0phI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCBPmxiVMKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCGIj7KmwyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6YMqD-h4KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDlGFbBipCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boanuwUMNNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDht4fSRLgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yn3ViE6mhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxvMf9PnImQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMODYxRcoBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoZ86VJ1bl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMqIuAJ92tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mnp5rcZCsFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWkhCxCcWSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2022)

ICH LIEBE ES...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZqZ3is9tpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Punk ..das liebe ich auch...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baO0p05sN6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbjvNVSLo0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lu7lJ5okjyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jrPQmqiJTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xK7QM5C7pBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8M3u0Pfg1Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U9WURgOtf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J2QdDbelmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Juli 2022)

geil war's!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvGHMqpj9Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylocHAE9OeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finale!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZDbBdelQHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2-YIGZas_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckM_TklU_AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-aPzPvj4ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grGjD1rTNyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDe60CbIagg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atCtMHbd3Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vz5PDUVqY9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (25. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ca4qTOs48c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErVtr4dUO2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2022)

The Tikes - Drink Beer and Destroy! (Bzw. das "Raus aus meinen Spaghetti, ihr halben Portionen!"-Album)









						Raus aus meinen Spaghetti, ihr halben Portionen!, by The Tikes
					

14 track album




					thetikes.bandcamp.com
				




Am Wochenende auf'm Festival auf der Schwimmbadbühne gesehen. Geiler Scheiss, machen live wahnsinnig viel Spaß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1NrQYXjLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYfoiHVQVSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBqh1R6yCiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAqc_zfmML0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIBD8ukYrPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INi3qP1oWlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2022)

Um auch den YouTube-Algorithmus ein wenig zu verwirren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbwFdsTbNKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9UVWdL_Wa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFTUkFyO4ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3OByv5luEjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYjdVKpK8cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: Playlist




00:00 - Marbox - This Time ft. Virginia Slimm (Darpa ''Freak out'' Remix) 6:40 - Avgusto - Tumbling Boulders (Roentgen Limiter Remix) [Eclipse Recordings] 12:20 - Patrick Esrever - Because I (NoCure Remix) [Sons Of Techno] 18:05 - Toni Alvarez & Miguel do Reis - Pump Up The Swag (AnGy KoRe Remix) [Eclipse Recordings] 23:10 - Darpa - Like A Circle (Original Mix) 31:10 - Champas - Trauma (NoCure Remix) 37:05 - Angy Kore - I want more (Original Mix) 42:55 - Darpa & Pappenheimer - Abfahrt (original mix) 48:40 - Grozdanoff - They Do! (NoCure & Patrick Esrever Remix) 54:10 - ABYSSVM - Achtung 59:30 - Pablo Caballero - Hyperaktiv (Felix Wehden Remix) 1:05:30 - Hell Driver - Strange Days (Original Mix) 1:10:16 - Digital Sound System - Data Control (Original Mix) (MEPHYST) 1:16:30 - Carara - Blade Runner (Original Mix) 1:22:40 - Klangtronik -Autism (Prodx Remix) 1:29:31 - Disastar, Champas - B-52 (Original Mix) 1:34:45 - George Makrakis - In My Mind (David Temessi Rework) 1:39:50 - T78 - Mantenna (Original Mix) [Autektone Records] 1:45:50 - Tiga VS Dense & Pika - Louder Than A Bomb (Dense & Pika Remix) 1:50:10 - BAD MORNING - Deborah De Luca 1:57:45 - Sidekick - Deep Fear


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0HBF_4KscQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbHUvQCnYBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8X3ACToii0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMGpcjzb67Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

°outch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_C2oR5ZKyWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qetW6R9Jxs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (30. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxUSYa3u7rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7G5UG_cw7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUVcZfQe-Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rs1GZjbNY4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (1. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2u9BZqqqL2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzXvS-amfQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYf-XQDFWd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnKhsTXoKCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plk7HF1obFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iNbnineUCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2022)

*Korobeiniki von Ozma:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdEsaG0M_3g, list: RDgdEsaG0M_3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNXSHrhJekU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEK_K2JNQqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p32b5nNq1zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNxxcD1TkoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mtc9Inn-sQ, list: OLAK5uy_lTSnDkl2BqlprKL15nSa2Ui_2K97WfW9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqwrwwOzVcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WOYnv59Bi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9UVWdL_Wa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (7. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6h29isT60c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCyF-NPcnBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2022)

*Dream Evil - Tired:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_x4xATUS98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9uMtnH7cABg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drGx7JkFSp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecWN2ODjGGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wäre schön wenn es das Stück in länger gäbe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pt7EWFF_T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFJQquBWHm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2AC41dglnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sb_XrCGfo3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRG0DO1YFic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Single (diesmal eine Ballade) von Avantasia feat Floor Jansen

< krieg Gänsehaut nach Strophe 2 und Tränen nach Refrain 2, und dann schießt das Gitarrensolo in der Bridge endgültig den Vogel ab.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdphvuyaV_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (13. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qP-7GNoDJ5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (13. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbLFg2lIgho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoXMCnZ_hKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uls5CnmAdic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (14. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsCNwnpvfSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7HBypw4lhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLX6_d3-1qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (15. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glr878X82PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMKR56Rlzek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-Ep2tNr0Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2022)

Wasteland 3 - Battle Hymn of the Republic​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcOPh5ltbAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hegI31BEGYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qF3nsyQ01FY, list: OLAK5uy_kN-gXBVI-I-oB87LSbpag6VVl43xVXxkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khEC0WbFRPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pekzpzNCNDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU8UfYdKHvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWR0O8cZNPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bs4T7kZ_Uog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJKKagr5wBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrMLMV6E4CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBvnhhC4-N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2LTL8KgKv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (16. August 2022)

Bisschen was altes, Franki und seine Tochter sind einfach Klasse!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NiDYlvfy28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8vFZNXV4i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  an der Gitarre Robert Rodriguez! Kann nicht nur Filme.


Schönes Video, mit Hair Rock Musik von Bon Jovi




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylvuRp2IG-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der Film hatte eine super Cast

 der musste noch sein .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EdxM72EZ94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCLUIzOsgGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Ein bißchen Musik zum chillen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_Vg5NN7LBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uDNrOTYulU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ts-lkLCVV0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-dxAxfkmvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQ9MpKgZ8zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-s_6LjSmZqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbGSy6PKOb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Björn mit einem " Sinnlichen" Video. ☺


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xu8ptfAm_RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyvA6lFdiWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  siè war und ist immer noch eine tolle Sängerin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRyOk7E8Qog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 wobei die beiden Moderatoren die Sache fast am Ende toppen.😂


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gxxW5NqICc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC9jhtuscZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXZ6o8GHKE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  bisschen was für das Herz.

Hier noch für Ryza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UgV_iQR744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6_nRqIz_9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTAOLmEba4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMcQ7qdz37U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdwZV4Y95Nw, list: OLAK5uy_mqZWFVidK-vptwJiMdn6ORV8REkBeTgMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWfijLdqEKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10Ha80EgaB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKZsmZeoE5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAePzggW_RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q-Ga3myTP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AleuIp4-Bpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=woCT6RjpU_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=124BHimejVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8MO7fkZc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8lNASTpyok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvAgZG1HJDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgA7KIwKlOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1bW8xoRWE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s86K-p089R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (19. August 2022)

hoch die hän.... äääh...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=juT__vlc07g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mi106DZJhuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fp4CR2HcHLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHTUWqQVXMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ejd0ua1Kb0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhsxHJwfnuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5dF4-m9O8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXeuIxhv5YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUIAf-2Hre4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCfRcgoPxTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6unnNvyupos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lu7lJ5okjyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tc0tLGWIqxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLuekpzB7Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7oca1T6HeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FFXdCLpKX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sd4i6tHysIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Lieder werden auch immer kürzer.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdFe3evXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGyOaCXr8Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUI8VUN8bec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nX6qGeyaGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0rGRmM9IFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgbZBYuu9MY, list: OLAK5uy_lccXGPyWJuWB7GBJwH8vwcCvnXK-XBnpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVQKBquSgqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PO0fEOFOxNU, list: OLAK5uy_lccXGPyWJuWB7GBJwH8vwcCvnXK-XBnpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlvHk4ALuQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sC_t4fgdr2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1TwQZIUZT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8FxwSGNBZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (22. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqwU7nv3hTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLV4_xaYynY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Capucius (22. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMQIu_KFY1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rbm6GXllBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6N3o4TDYsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGpVk5rKrp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54LEywabkl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkrKSgwtVk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-WGkADkVnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp3NdSSkIaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qc9c12q3mrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zu9Xvo6m1eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD-E-LDc384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIZdjT1472Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GvtvQ807uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-nYliG8MRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yn3ViE6mhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HW7x8G93Nxk:88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYD9ThwAbBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OWj0CiM8WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWSPItDCOkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9xqO9kKqyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXdNnw99-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XB2XY5BA6JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-szBDby1Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdgbGSpc7P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkAe30aEG5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KEsRHFNWOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdkbgZ6PMN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHVsG2taJVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwNO1dL_QXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsNSwQr4TIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gq50l2cr7nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0vpALIBNFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlV7SjzGdzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf0oXY4nDxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VQeZ3kzkQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0jx_Bgz-FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAistpJJxl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## type_o (25. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJ3aiM8K6D0, list: OLAK5uy_lzKeAUfDMZmMcmzXv0CwANH8lhL-EEFIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WeDSXo-ALw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obyaOnFvk8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9vN534jMCUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynK0nbRDpok, list: OLAK5uy_kbHg9JKI23864RZFgDL3EcKatgdMuW4-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTR6zSxYezE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOV2iTeGQik, list: PLvnHh1INuIofvOwHX-5mOIN7_XnYHOUMt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oehuiR6WWEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEhPSLJuRMA, list: OLAK5uy_kDb8j41Tn6cJ-aE5CRf-o-m4znAkMDP0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattan2 (27. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgUolOiIiko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDTATKYkGyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUmZp8pR1uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wer immer davon eine SlowMo-Fassung erstellt hat, hatte dabei nicht hauptsächlich die Audiospur im Sinn, behaupte ich einfach mal.  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IH3aQJj119Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zqtl8azCs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (27. August 2022)

gibt songs, die altern einfach gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1OxyV8Gu64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*// L'Attentat (Leipzig) // "Made in GDR", 1987 //*

Wir geh'n zur Demonstration
Das hatten wir doch schon
Das hatten wir doch schon

Wo Fahnen weh'n und Redner lügen
Alle, alle woll'n sie dich betrügen
Mit Glitter, Glanz und Gloria
Uns geht's gut, wir sind dicke da

Die Realität sieht anders aus
Die Bonzen leben in Saus und Braus
Die Arbeiter malochen schwer
Doch für ihr Geld gibt's im Laden nichts mehr
Außer vielleicht ein Plastikgewehr
Das kauft man dann dem kleinen Sohn

Das hatten wir doch schon
Das hatten wir doch schon!

Meinungsfreiheit ist dir garantiert
Doch machst du von ihr gebrauch wirst du abgeführt
Kein Redner der die Wahrheit sagt
Alle lügen sie in Staatsauftrag
Kinder und die Jugend wird militarisiert
Dadurch wird der Frieden garantiert
Es ist doch wirklich der blanke Hohn

Das hatten wir doch schon
das hatten wir doch schon!

Der Gegner heißt jetzt anders
Doch die Show ist geblieben
Drum lasst euch nur weiter belügen
Denn das ist gut und wunderbar
Das hatten wir doch schon

Das war doch schonmal da
Das war doch schonmal da…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Bildquelle)


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHONNcZbwDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmFFTkjs-O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RH8rVt4Z8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j34juXrJWqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IVDHBQxp9tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12zPU-8bsTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2ZEEfl8F5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXuutQWhjzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sD8JQ_swfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvGeyg2CsYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UprZk9Qfq9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2022)

Electric Callboy Hypa Hypa Tour 2022




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BPCHuHZuqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06htW8IUc9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSf5gU6Qrg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RU3b85JSuJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1_B-IKEufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4kg9LasvLFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP--dGrrGo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sohB922c2uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3YbedLa5I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyxfDebdaK4, list: OLAK5uy_nbcUcGd-lk2hK1a4qsZh6-eSpxWCQji1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUnUKoUmSeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3PP67cdW-Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOX6WQCt7Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jLzYXXm6J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m40P57cy_k, list: OLAK5uy_lKZxdMta3PDUj4GiQv5HqvyUu1zA9okPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ta79k03OkWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUOIIzswIJM, list: OLAK5uy_nNkhDXfsoTEc2tvx15uclpG0a0Si3AphA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8rOttF-sTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIyod0KWmZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6e3VbbI1Z0, list: OLAK5uy_lvkOCPj9RRsf69N9bWuCu1o2MreYA_IM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AptJNvySQCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PTQFzNAwjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVUvqJVffHM, list: OLAK5uy_mQAkD7flfErvETLqT4FRb1FFSl77hhWfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvgAfMxeJ_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dt8uqyirQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuroJGpZIiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfM5XerZrk0, list: PLBe46ooiEe-EUycfdAIq9DHWdhi4mfe9h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAUtB89mp0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rEo0j1fW18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lR_7YWbYxw0, list: OLAK5uy_lRz7nMSGPnjER8A03nR4K8zpVwOV21Bi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEsRNwnMr5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAKQW7xAfzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik2YF05iX2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Rh3dTb1KYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qq09UkPRdFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1XeIJHfYiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xzN8Nt0Pok, list: OLAK5uy_mvNjJGfWvjfgp-xNDNv008tV77LMuyAzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Capucius (2. September 2022)

Will Of The People
					

Ein neuer Musikdienst mit offiziellen Alben, Singles, Videos, Remixen, Liveauftritten und mehr für Android, iOS und Computer. Hier ist für jeden etwas dabei.




					music.youtube.com


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VqvEGsIvAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SV7raoFtO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXPoJAyeF8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EU4j69pACqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2fzb7NPvdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (2. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q-Ga3myTP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYnxLSwQSeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itV9kS7q4CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52iW3lcpK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XhtjcPtjrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peE7-cxdgc0:17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMexNGUdjgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-Ep2tNr0Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crc9PJI4jX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVoE3d3OYsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQOTXbty0FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQl3KNL6b3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6DnZxbTFe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtYujyhvIyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBl4ixOWUX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHkozMIXZ8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2HaPTerJfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und der historischen Vollständigkeit halber auch die Vorlage dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9UTnUcyED0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bLsvJSTiEU, list: PLAcx-o3aXaGeLLOq3yrpZvyUQvjQtW3F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCOGy0CvR9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (5. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szv-EBRUxj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjdVuxrnTik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb4RGmWO5Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uHL4f73dgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (5. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq7oCR8l8Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxXO2ybSvfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6RZY4Ar3fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yE_eT3WQ9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiDbCC9g7gA, list: OLAK5uy_mqNIkt0ANgwCCgEIQZQGBwDCbRRumFBeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gg7mJZTv3T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDht4fSRLgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQnTw8vyDAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkADj0TPrJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NN7eGh86-WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4jncywtrUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdJAkizFLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cxn2tb1WEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mbvWn1EY6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cMsPWBMgH0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uG8jcWHZcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2aIWHQocno, list: OLAK5uy_lxjc7l7jER-Kqgd3GhozWKIJRxGGc45B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aY9J0_gjF6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UUYjd2rjsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Xj9pJECk2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rx0mYN32Kps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOEaKVLFPEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schnell können sie auch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8T4g0O9ScJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und auf deutsch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hr7WhzOHglc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yo0uTu2uLtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AgSKO0memAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Af0rbrsrdus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC6QJsxRypQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BACwGCh2Hpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2022)

Hab den Song letztens im Radio gehört und hab seit dem voll den Ohrwurm.
Hab mich nun eben totgesucht, weil ich endlich wissen wollte, wie der heißt und wer das ist.

Überraschung, die verdammten ESC Gewinner aus Italien! 
Aber der Song hats mir echt angetan ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOb9Xaug35M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal durchhören, was die noch so _können._

*edit*
Anscheinend nicht ganz Jugendfrei... ^^
Es ist "måneskin" mit "i wanna be your slave"


----------



## clown44 (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmOLtTGvsbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVQePPba9hA, list: OLAK5uy_ldfTJKnWLosKvdRP-QDBKurR821lfNfuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruM8D8rhBZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach, schön. Aber heute müsste ich mir das nicht mehr jedes Wochenende live geben, so wie früher


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ha7YRNAuuzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbZW0BmyS5Y, list: OLAK5uy_lwnf-iMEfici_7T4v1xbs7wAGTB77QBoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNuVJZ8mX0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqpaK9T3hDg, list: OLAK5uy_lwnf-iMEfici_7T4v1xbs7wAGTB77QBoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

LINKIN PARK Hybrid Theory


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAqc_zfmML0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VfDGiV5VYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnEXcv0YJQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZoZDwKWF08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6jcz9rStyE, list: OLAK5uy_n0TUfvlyGxmK7I2oJBSKwKfQjs0TQ1MGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouC9r1rc5cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tymWpEU8wpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (14. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JglOS8TRFp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m33FHguhz_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIDWgqDBNXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqHbvuygKGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPg1daBwLfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIBLX-Lg1wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7FKAhIVD80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGDhhwXv_YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_8sVYB8L5g, list: PLMGrIieXXHlgyceW4L8_o1kSjxdmSpiCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU7SuEl24Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpXFViPuhk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGj5Fm-FcP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_J3OYH-AAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ir-CxZ_tjeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9MeBYOHGSg, list: OLAK5uy_no-jCFYw38VXnjkx43Gl9rGb0dFjI7eqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoSoHIx8pSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xk8mm1Qmt-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIz17uVwkVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grqT0wEIl3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ssBZVAdmls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QgpgsbEzSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfk7YZJtmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xk8Ts-xgDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBrgXfcfNk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sn-TxYB_3Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtVXAugaSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLMo0rthnoo, list: RDlu7lJ5okjyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkRSosphuRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxHqaiJmJH8, list: OLAK5uy_l0agRoCOVGh5v99yZj9ruImCyjVIzCS_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyk4-wS3rv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7n9XkV2ACg, list: OLAK5uy_n0qVYmYjhenwhNX1Ty_Q8L0WwrIV6STKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9UVWdL_Wa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R682M3ZEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTVzkftwYgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ohh0DNPTLd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zq4UcS5Oh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWS5sxFbHz8, list: OLAK5uy_n98BAmOkbooLXSVaf7S9BzqgUGcTKKNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Rh3dTb1KYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1d7mYNKGAh8, list: OLAK5uy_n98BAmOkbooLXSVaf7S9BzqgUGcTKKNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shinna (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vf3LqQluWag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das gesamte neue Album. EC


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy6Y3jTWY90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NkNWb_n1dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkQyIh7c8p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6Lwef5Ab3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUjAm92xBMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR2E4Is_6oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (21. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJERIgkekmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8x7Ta89QLo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdTnI91akx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbdpv7G_PPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2022)

*Power in the Blood - Beth Hart*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEOYIwg_PG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiXb-6j4R98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXs-T8GSsqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8scpimb4Xjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4u84-W3wP3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZ6qlnLDq00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnNrRPQow8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1ysoohV_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2022)

"No mattter what I am achieving, I still know what I believe in - I'll always walk my way!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqK_hPeJ-TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnU-Oy3-I-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2022)

Skarpretter - Millions of Dead Rednecks





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uF592i3VlJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4Tr17RGo1o, list: OLAK5uy_mvxq-MIdYsiwe5R7GAZJqtmEclVulSsvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9mZnJXoC6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8G4xrYfWmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jH3LQUPe7P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYXBrEv3z3M, list: OLAK5uy_lODWeRgVdd0Pr-r8EsjyTbs36AWwdC_2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z45en1UBEw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snsTmi9N9Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2022)

Madly in love with that song.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ho_mvT851Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJHBbQSBurk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfydMl08VrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNFcXg8EOJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (28. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbBuyK8PM3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M43wsiNBwmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiycWJyviZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UtVnJFddqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5qqrMu_AZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRb_SobRMO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2022)

"From dehumanization to arms production
For the benefit of the nation or its destruction
Power is power
It's the law of the land
Those who live for death
Will die by their own hand
Life is no ordeal
If you can come to terms
Reject the system which dictates the norm! 
From dehumanization to arms production
For the benefit of the nation or it's destruction
It's your choice: peace or annihilation! "





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-nU0lTQt1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMFNN40fNp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNG3OLw7lCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfSdR-ymk9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nk270u6jWg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdt1ffD0blY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qB4UCBbJvwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ze2PTRZN5r8, list: OLAK5uy_nugcDSW99odpq2cjxLhqxp03Wj_pfKkio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rd27ZQA4Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsmntbHyFKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNaTOw_owmU, list: OLAK5uy_lvkOCPj9RRsf69N9bWuCu1o2MreYA_IM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4qD3oiCaVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64XJ0YkcL4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THNEolxBmso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmGr0YhuFsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0x_Sgznydzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf4Yi67oAqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLId5RHkpRo, list: OLAK5uy_kkkYTpLi1E__AfUGwHC2dMHPEpLD23F2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpkKaubIAv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCVE8r4LcY4, list: OLAK5uy_kkkYTpLi1E__AfUGwHC2dMHPEpLD23F2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YW-ddMf3KrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (2. Oktober 2022)

Da es den YouTubeKanal vom K.I.Z. nun nicht mehr gibt, gibts die Wahrheit eben auf reddit:





__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/de/comments/xsqy7h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: ich korrigiere: Kanal noch da. ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCYh7HMr2tI, list: OLAK5uy_m77n2U7eAUfoPQEZplq_gEIZ_OsejLMnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Oktober 2022)

*R.I.P. Coolio! 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=VzDN7mCDoC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-6tTEZoqEQ, list: OLAK5uy_nCv5k2f2Gx2omkDH4AXhGutNFIy4iJlZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoyusTUFdl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDrlmlzY7cE, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbAVMZDrlmlzY7cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93EwIfaBqgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLVhmDtCac9K8nXYyLPqmYWa8wIuXH8lIu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEI4qSrkPAs, list: RDGMEMP-96bLtob-xyvCobnxVfyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Qxhi0K5J9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFJQquBWHm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8PDRO4aDSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsf2mmy78vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzJj5-lubeM, list: RDCLAK5uy_mfut9V_o1n9nVG_m5yZ3ztCif29AHUffI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYHoSET3SGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2022)

Mega gut! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-R6_ZGjlYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swgSKdVjxjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0j6eKXq5VM, list: OLAK5uy_kuQ6cSj45ebUKb-9MX2n5lGwDHzZdqMFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78ZPiX_nZfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTULqzrhBWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Oktober 2022)

Da mein Hirn gerade ein wildes Mash-Up aus den beiden Songs betrieben hat, poste ich sie auch hier einfach zusammen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QDKLglEP5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tcqyzn8LBdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y6GYePfQ04, list: OLAK5uy_lX5spj6r4hB-ErFdofQNhMS9vgJyj3KlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rX1fO0zcShQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cws1p8M8AK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=660ZCEhvbnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nm6DO_7px1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war meine erste eigene CD 1990.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lR4cplC-ijE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=co6WMzDOh1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHcjjxYbgNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1TcDHrkQYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tl6u2NASUzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mO3IEDRsP2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aauB4dKhDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMQuofsOOzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSIMVnPA994

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hD4KMp22jBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuM1lRi7iRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich gebe zu, zumindest DIESES Dropkick Murphys Video gucke ich nur zweitrangig wegen der Musik =P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGubnoMqPxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTUsFm0BAu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2e4v5oVRmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ckom3gf57Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijj_hheGEi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=duJNDHUbtoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWWrdNGxEco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igrENGM1NTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DuSHgiZFVuI, list: RDGMEMJ3qm7jsFbxQ19ve_cJKr2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcjzHMhBtf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xFn6eEF2nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-SQGOYOjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_CKdt_8V4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (15. Oktober 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/compilerbau/terra-7/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYkPtYw82f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gbodI1rNsQ, list: PL_Gmfbmzwbuu5CDcdj3ehXO9csplrYA-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xtGu84tohY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8xt5BGegj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cws1p8M8AK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyFvDbwyhF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (16. Oktober 2022)

Sonntags, mitten im Oktober: Sonnenschein bei 19°C





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGjZzo2XdAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBsycvSU6r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvR7QQLUss4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqIQvE5R1tU, list: OLAK5uy_ndJLvgguaqPkzIzdqUvbIRySGfcTbmxzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRJa_8aDZkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FpF8Wa2yQH0, list: OLAK5uy_ndJLvgguaqPkzIzdqUvbIRySGfcTbmxzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvS0wYB09Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNTivXOY8Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHIo7E-2SUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VCdJyOAQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_lXONShBl7Aan6BGU6p7pWpHlfREZ3G4uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DQM8hnD9cQ, list: OLAK5uy_kaueFscwZLW5eh2di3wmeerRd-uMPbH1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gv6nDsUdtfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/user234911629/worry/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lA94rVgztoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/thomas-es-1/day-in-86/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIOq62Q4q-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vlcpaXoNI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXLylYvmCMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Phf-AC28SCY, list: PLDisKgcnAC4TVlStzU6FD08dmDBuf6Mq-

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRaUUg-3PBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJhf4zK_RKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqIbDUNlEMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6Q5Z5P9eyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlZkpUUM-Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YqoQ_y5R7-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pco91kroVgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgEVkzm3-3g:5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RUXWZeyFro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vf9ane2bwTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=voeawXp9SSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFF8-ywCQZk, list: PLC9hiv-DEkAOJxYHiwOeg2qXHEyLvjh88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIw4vAXikgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHdbmEGyyNg, list: PLNYSKMDsdXenbThZUqk9wmR1hbbABzXnG

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDht4fSRLgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2022)

current mood: 
"Ich möchte so gerne Alles brennen seh'n
will eure Schreie hör'n und dann durch eure Asche geh'n"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibU7J-TDoq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2LTL8KgKv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNT87WiK1dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tcYQEk1EVQ, list: RDRTergPAxY5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLNYSKMDsdXek8m4D13EA8JDEvWDwnOowQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=un2wWr1ytEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pF5LiQcFW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DQ7WFtFHTA, list: OLAK5uy_nFF_nT8qVOnwZTGEAtz1mvhQ863K_FTyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_mxKXl2TwWMeMfKVrtEPKGFOhMJm0QRYqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJvT6ruolA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kXXZ1Vui7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvyOqEIvViY, list: OLAK5uy_mqetBb8PQU56H1lFiSBeXL8FbC59EUL20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnT58cIJSpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2022)

Apropos Gun:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mf_YZkGGh2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yellow Cab Man


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvJoex-Kiec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYrgpPYDpBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLEijU2q67K_twQnJ06-3DnrvsAdEii_MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15UffN8eilI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uC08L4xxjNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7_v_WetRAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_kpbJBEEnhTeIM1guATEdmjTTwliNhwEQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOAzVnDKDFQ, list: OLAK5uy_mnSktLqYdZZpKyQjpkWEUoTlGC-zBYbWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2ydADa1H98, list: OLAK5uy_nIsPx-xqRBRNj6yjeMJl30R4FGQuPFX88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Jt3dKjp9Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/backto84/summer-of-84/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQ4StTcbZx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbGSy6PKOb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNYkkNIVRf8, list: OLAK5uy_kUnwYFlvNxRBScSQRN1SpHF5dXY_F7l9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_nSONvPaRHOXGHcE3PG9sCQdnAZ0bK0QVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pry4dmwmdQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_mytC1LRzTpftFyD4oxf6VTqVK8cBFiCW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjpbQ1OWMPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2ALsQFm0_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzXvS-amfQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/backto84/no-looking-back/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Z_fsdWYXMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hi1I4srakR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFH5JgyZK1I, list: RDYQL-B3PNkeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAwYodrBr2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baTxdSdYR5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shinna (24. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oliCVn7Ic68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_kGjAOvICgms-KmyUZGF-mUUG880Xh503g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UaOdBXw9SY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LG6VVUbJw-g, list: OLAK5uy_mpSPaaiLiAQxrwquOgRLRgQhFVo-f1n5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU59qTsudOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N768T-5Ujs, list: OLAK5uy_n8er07oHS7ucn8gKmAQQSIzOy-4e2sF7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4v8X2VLPkHM, list: OLAK5uy_mt5eryZ9-uFJ41YJv1xtG1dWxa4IL4a3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXWE1h6Wno0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuWQitNlvf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxabLA7UQ9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKQfxi8V5FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbZAyU1hz4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hN_q-_nGv4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiVBj04rAoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mn91L9goKfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcYT4oI1LlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKiI8A6rxVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tqKRABbHZt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oF8f3U7J5RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVJtivPH5qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISiGtxsN5d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQeIYVM3YBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgW0BSuy5kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy5L97Obq1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cls2sD-Wb74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jM2u-I6I2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Br-LdKRpS0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXtt0gdB-mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXHz2FSNkts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGKiC2suCHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUJuwNxNUWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFYkGTEu39U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

R.I.P.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F569_t2jCio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3clrkLNTSA, list: OLAK5uy_kkL5jD6ELJzI6o9x3eJO2x87d-PzELkVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tw0GoC59pFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_lLmpKhtNs73UW3WXKmsMiEK5p-X96j2h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7ozEjfhcN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YF1eYbfbH5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=za05HBtGsgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFUIDfu1drE:68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/maniacs-of-noise/jeroen-tel-rubicon-v22-wh00p-wh00p/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2022)

Deutsche Hip Hop Könige:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnEQja0jBXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Kaufen sie kein weed, Mann, kaufen sie Jamaica!"


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAUJSc6unAg, list: PLncUCZkpIEBJv0V76rdmiBgegBD-dqXA7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TDyiREoBw0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcR8I-7oCnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dgrMSTalZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d35jdoI-CR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJXksJxXjk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzTuBuRdAyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

Musik kann man mögen oder nicht, aber das Video ist ja wohl der Inbegriff von 90er Jahre Grafikdemo   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am5cxiJ6_i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0HSD_i2DvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ogc5Pbtxa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9n7Cw-4_HQ, list: RDEMHSpo_Uv9STIRtF73zMywLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ApMSKql23I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zqtl8azCs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Qxhi0K5J9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFJQquBWHm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epOBenUjIHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. November 2022)

Metal Fight Club... Hämatom vs. Saltatio Mortis   

Hämatom- Es regnet bier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuy2JsaWFv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Saltatio Mortis- Alive now




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZXSf30_apw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXJhDltzYVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bs8aOJKJOhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2022)

Klassiker aus finsteren Zeiten Anfang der 90er.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHAt5PekKOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PN1EFs9XQoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URAqnM1PP5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcLNteez3c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAA0pYzrHLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15UffN8eilI, list: RDMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (5. November 2022)

auf die ohren!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8fu5ZDYEJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9McVO9hpUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhVJAH5QV-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (5. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPwcBg3uAP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8B_FRjV-HmM, list: OLAK5uy_kGQI5FWPBwVFH7kJVN2Y4WPXknmo08kNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GM_pv_Ocs24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbZAyU1hz4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/uncletnuc/transam-pizza-hut/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2022)

Classic-Time! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Agr0DZfrNnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_519h95XFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_ujLJKVCkg, list: OLAK5uy_lIJjZlWfxFFlA-shGqJmYTbAewlb_5IMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAMdIVU6GbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDht4fSRLgk, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbAVMNmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lucky1levin (7. November 2022)

TRIAGE - NEUE NORMALITÄT




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_iRWw2T9NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJV8czVzNto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2022)

So, erstmal das Büro aufwecken! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrWPKu37H1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjMc0TG_Jtw, list: OLAK5uy_nvaYLo9AG_rZyqkXzYlkJfLjBuZS84bIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnclKzgDGjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSEXbgYUanY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Mm9ae_qg9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqQuihD0hoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPOXhIlAy4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dgrMSTalZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LY1wdCySRrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_m6y9q8d0nhw04laqjsUVXIWq8aJbeHbbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS1no1myeTM, list: RDNmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_msXpVft_7941fY-cLXZoxTRH0xlMsbdFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Epj84QVw2rc, list: RDNmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-2Q7wvAuOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbAVMNmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpJ20iIwi1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlMEGBsw6j8, list: RDNmugSMBh_iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rnil5LyK_B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6shlSKl1gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (19. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCxcOmMWK48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uS_y_65CcpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. November 2022)

Sein (vermutlich) letzter Liveauftritt.
Verneigen wir uns.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjSrT9d3_3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GhAcmbpRdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLOdNtt-nmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQDY3HFkh_Y, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbAVMbQDY3HFkh_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qDht4fSRLgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jwy6qb6ZORc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBj0-dIU8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2022)

Und ab geht´s 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmLYqftt9yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. November 2022)

Ich will dann auch mal etwas deutsches Kulturgut einbringen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vf3LqQluWag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2022)

@Krolgosh 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mindreader erinnert mich vom Stil und vom Video her extrem an Crystals. Das ist bis heute einer meiner Lieblingstracks von den Jungs.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrWPKu37H1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWUHaUJfhSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCP2-Bfhy04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDBIjAlu1VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFERoNpcnFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_ypaOIVmaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Qxhi0K5J9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFJQquBWHm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6AJuRK2NE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (25. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18-Ye2L3ej8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLMo0rthnoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59aULE7x8Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anno2020 (28. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svYCT_hCr3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjBxwXpTEbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_u-7rWKnVVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iyM6nDt5g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDBIjAlu1VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OE7kv2Kmms, list: RDVLMo0rthnoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shinna (30. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44NYFvhXmW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy5L97Obq1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPdHkHslFIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUhRKVIjJtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55ZjdZDQqpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GM_pv_Ocs24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOGxKLUMbbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (3. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fllKNGMtW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_u-7rWKnVVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEha276SxRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qs-n-rtd-PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyIY6Fb0p4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plnfIj7dkJE, list: RDVLMo0rthnoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mauV2NdCs60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3tCHMagPOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3_kndxPVrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDxJlW6cxRk, list: RDGMEMYH9CUrFO7CfLJpaD7UR85wVMlu7lJ5okjyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (7. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjBxwXpTEbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHZOg7MexWk:121

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3YBq0QWmbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIcsrp2h6rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWkBYKe5Alk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOudFG-0B6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYrgpPYDpBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWLr2WVhIp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5-Qb2L59bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (10. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpvpJnR1MJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSVHoHyErBQ, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: OLAK5uy_nloYEjpyqybLnLIcxRyPFHf-MTXNMvKtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BilaShsQphM, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (11. Dezember 2022)

Robbie Williams - "Me and my monkey" (Live @ Knebworth)​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIppkBnp99w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbYQErtM9Zk, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUF13nAU5Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hN_q-_nGv4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Io0fBr1XBUA, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFIzbkfA5Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZM4ztzwmZgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4JudskwgAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GusTarballs (13. Dezember 2022)

Hans Zimmer Time Inception Live in Prague 1​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4zbIBXxGr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSj5M4tCdvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s79-2-osRlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCCiwPEdEpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

Bestimmt 18 - 20 Jahre her, dass ich das Album zuletzt gehört habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOu3bAYxYAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6xUK7_7QJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHSgt185g9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (14. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIaUt4eTNOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAEil3_D03k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCxgbOBVSfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLMayLBdlM_bnp6mF8jDmfWEHPXyhWvwPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PL2OsPOqbcVAr2cAOr4NBDlfH1aGEqVyF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUmZp8pR1uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntG50eXbBtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGDGdRIxvd0, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMh8_iBqFys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (17. Dezember 2022)

MOIN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8o4WTOtpn3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAHlQ77lm10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2022)

*R.I.P.  **Sven Holger Greiner aka DJ Shog* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4gffqWxMMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHCYHldJi_g, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGhKqb2Ow3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UuXVOEUf7zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVNg-rHxKCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. Dezember 2022)

🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFLExwIQKto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄🎄 🎄


​


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0bCofW-HaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISiGtxsN5d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (21. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USlYUZHn4n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



recht hat er, der Kraudn Sepp.
ein urviech der baierischen volksmusik.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mHMvYn6RVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDHD1ueL4a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vN1RYACiXNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyHNuVaZJ-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1V_xRb0x9aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvDxSW8mzvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (22. Dezember 2022)

// Alle Jahre wieder //

// ~GRENzPuNkT_NuLL: Weihnachten fuer Wellensittiche Teil IV //​
*Texte:*
- Willam Kotzwinkle / Weihnachten für Wellensittiche
- Lawrence Ferlinghetti / A Coney Island of the Mind

*Musik (u.a.):*
- Massive Attack
- Miranda Sex Garden
- Jo Lightning


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-d6LFLpBvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fN5hSvu1dzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvq_-IuVTFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zAHxAD6X-Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFa_UOz_K-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-BnB3xxUoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71JTW0WU6EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F89McWFENTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/sellorekt/flashback/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DR26JUn_Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Jk3YjmJiKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P146Q-tpkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3P0zcxSxPaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2022)

*>>> Sunshine Live Mix Mission <<<*
vom 22.12.22 bis 01.01.23!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gazNwzC4H0, list: RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rKBGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Sso3h0xMJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2g5lMRzPLZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izY2vgfZj-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_u-7rWKnVVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2022)

*Top Gun (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yK0P1Bk8Cx4, list: OLAK5uy_nJjdgik_Rti2oI31OdEd2RDUNGbW6NSPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/furyweekend/soul-survivor-feat-ollie-wride/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqsgLxuMhLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfM5XerZrk0, list: PLBe46ooiEe-EUycfdAIq9DHWdhi4mfe9h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYrgpPYDpBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofEHWiOdf2k, list: PLBe46ooiEe-EUycfdAIq9DHWdhi4mfe9h

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_oJf54ZoRE:13

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Dezember 2022)

Alles Programmiert und das ist schon heftig kann ich selber als SPS programmierer sagen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lv6op2HHIuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bLsvJSTiEU, list: PLAcx-o3aXaGeLLOq3yrpZvyUQvjQtW3F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqeJ38DThVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLCtRgLWPUfiqNqqaFWxXXq0SB1a3pC6P2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlBIa8z_Mts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (24. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFRmvS3EaVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J06yQb4lbPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18XKXmuNTJM, list: OLAK5uy_nGN7KLv3ShSks9Esy1F6HdgeuEAo8yA-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15DD2CGhEBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2022)

*R.I.P.**  Maxi Jazz!   





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=zXUrVJNIcgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEH4eqtK8SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGJ5KgqZmok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSvwQzNQdVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLnoIi4YKKKd_Gsid9nUbbKCOfdIM3RSiL

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15UffN8eilI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waZkyirkDac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xu3FTEmN-eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H96lu-XOU3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CapeuYMNzJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BS46C2z5lVE, list: RDEMj3F8IFxK_LTgIn_aR_9wew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tL36g4vQaAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e82VE8UtW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7zwm2U4JSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJYcmq__nDM, list: RDEMaFGiAZ4Nb5ktVatP3wi-Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMO3YNoNyTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w, list: RDISiGtxsN5d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (31. Dezember 2022)

NFS Undercover for ever!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fg6oCTy5wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(war tatsächlich der einzige Track, der im Spiel lief. IMMER xD)​


----------



## Simonsworld (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TABVdVHN96E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Dezember 2022)

As gegebenem Anlass natürlich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifl8mCM2SZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-YXLokbbpEM, list: OLAK5uy_nr7qIoaTyJJxM_gXpoFQ47-d_4yFEsI54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3mdHmhI3cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNiTxUEnmKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGJuMBdaqIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rt4CQc1MSso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Uo0JAUWijM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7IwEYTAB84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7j4s2FURH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA, list: RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfSNbAVMZDrlmlzY7cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cws1p8M8AK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ_v2wkBt3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wy5O0vg6l4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95Xtpbe9kho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwei Powerfrauen aus den 80´ern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHCYHldJi_g, list: RDGMEMYH9CUrFO7CfLJpaD7UR85w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MxAYAPWsFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfI1S0PKJR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkVxlK8Qt50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JnGBs88sL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lydx5NB00Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LIzPbnIp2QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2023)

A long, long time ago in a galaxy far away...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yrBNaUo-kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaeCnGOaE98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GeFr4_CADp4, list: RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rKBGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zqtl8azCs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8D1RUlTyFpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waU75jdUnYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (Samstag um 08:17)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoXMCnZ_hKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (Samstag um 11:56)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyTuVCeX91g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (Samstag um 15:41)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2u9BZqqqL2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Samstag um 15:59)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGkWcPOUsaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 21:56)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XqIWr_WqM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (Samstag um 21:59)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=videoseries, list: PLCtRgLWPUfionncP4O3K5xpdHLF9EdNJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Samstag um 22:06)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDxJlW6cxRk, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (Samstag um 22:10)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_s49nGBrgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Sonntag um 16:46)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMvE0yFnR0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 17:59)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jC4-DuOKWQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Sonntag um 20:58)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuWQitNlvf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (Sonntag um 21:28)

Saltatio Mortis- Brot und spiele




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4fEuIVJOKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Montag um 12:06)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TErt8OVWt9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (Montag um 18:20)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A67ZkAd1wmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Montag um 19:22)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HDEHj2yzew, list: RDKDxJlW6cxRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (Dienstag um 05:45)

@RyzA only for you....hör mal zuende, ich finde das faszinierend.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9W-XaExj5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Dienstag um 18:34)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (Dienstag um 19:55)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65EfTFUFDwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (Dienstag um 20:43)

Demnächst auch erfolgreich von meiner Bucket-List gestrichen. (ich glaube auf zwei Festivals habe ich sie schon verpasst. Aber der Sänger ist mittlerweile 78, das MHD ist langsam durch, also lieber auf Nummer Sicher gehen  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnVPvWvncHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 21:12)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujNeHIo7oTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Dienstag um 21:28)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEI4qSrkPAs, list: RDZGDGdRIxvd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (Dienstag um 21:52)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBgi2ba1ypg, list: OLAK5uy_nyhPZrskKMH9mz25mb9v_QfYkx76Z4arE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Dienstag um 22:01)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB1D9wWxd2w, list: RDPN1EFs9XQoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 21:08)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAoF3wfOqjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Mittwoch um 21:40)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swPt9HBRXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (Gestern um 18:39)

unfassbar GENIAL, immer wieder.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J55Jz8WBSbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Gestern um 20:51)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3-hY-hlhBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (Gestern um 21:00)

RESTEFICKEN:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwGdMgmvV8w:1686

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Gestern um 21:11)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5JNeIyzgKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

